# Seguimento - Incêndios 2017



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2017*


*Link's úteis*
*
Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao



---



Tudo preparado a espera do frio, mas só por curiosidade um incêndio de médias dimensões deflagra neste momento junto a cidade de Vila Real, mais precisamente Serra do Alvão.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

bigfire disse:


> Incêndio em Vila Real está enorme, talvez devido a pouca chuva, ele deflagra serra acima como fosse de verão, é impressionante ver a dimensão de um incêndio assim em pleno inverno,



O incêndio ( a sua luminosidade no solo e reflexo na nebulosidade alta) é detectado pela câmera nocturna  do aeródromo de Mogadouro.

Já ao fim do dia se via  na web cam a coluna escura ao longe:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

bigfire disse:


> Incêndio em Vila Real está enorme, talvez devido a pouca chuva, ele deflagra serra acima como fosse de verão, é impressionante ver a dimensão de um incêndio assim em pleno inverno,



Em condições normais é anormal. Mas, tendo em conta que aqui no Norte já não chover nada de jeito há quase 7 meses... 

Ainda hoje avistei 3 incêndios florestais e registei uma Tmax de quase 20 graus. 

É surreal o que se está a passar no Norte desde Junho do ano passado!!!


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

É surreal aquilo que se está a passar, e não é exagero é verídico, serra completamente em chamas.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

bigfire disse:


> É surreal aquilo que se está a passar, e não é exagero é verídico, serra completamente em chamas.


Voltámos ao Verão e eu não sabia


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 19:50)

Como já tinha dito, está a deflagrar um grande incêndio aqui na Serra do Alvão, as 2 fotos abaixo dá para comparar as diferenças de quando se iniciou, até ao momento da foto que tirei quando se encontrava de noite. Só para se ter uma pequena noção, ele está agora em tudo o topo da serra, passando para o lado de lá, que não se vê na foto e quase toda aquela parte que se vê na foto, já foi e está a ser devorada pelo fogo.











Deixo aqui mais algumas tiradas de quando regressava de viagem, tiradas nos concelhos de Castro Daire e Lamego, pois para quem hoje lá passou na A24 aquilo mais parecia um espectáculo de incêndios e queimadas, e assim deixámos que as nossas serras sejam consumidas pelo fogo.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Jan 2017 às 19:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Voltámos ao Verão e eu não sabia



Enquanto continuarem a existir queimadas sem o mínimo control Portugal vai arder anos após ano.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Voltámos ao Verão e eu não sabia



Só para se ter a noção do qual não estava a ser exagerado, para a altura do ano que é, este incêndio é um atentado a nossa serra, em 3 horas, foi completamente devorada, nem em verões assisti a uma velocidade tão grande de propagação das chamas naquela serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

bigfire disse:


> Só para se ter a noção do qual não estava a ser exagerado, para a altura do ano que é, este incêndio é um atentado a nossa serra, em 3 horas, foi completamente devorada, nem em verões assisti a uma velocidade tão grande de propagação das chamas naquela serra.


Infelizmente as condições devem estar favoráveis para a formação de incêndios. A vegetação deve estar muito seca e o vento com certeza estará forte.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente as condições devem estar favoráveis para a formação de incêndios. A vegetação deve estar muito seca e o vento com certeza estará forte.



Sim,o vento deve estar bastante favorável, aqui em casa sopra de forma moderada imagino lá em cima, neste momento a situação virada para a cidade está mais calma, mas também já não há muito para arder, do outro lado da serra não sei porque não se vê, só um clarão forte, por isso imagino como aquilo esteja.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 21:00)

Incêndio está a consumir mato na Serra do Alvão






Um incêndio, que deflagrou às 17 horas desta terça-feira, perto de Escariz, em Vila Real, está a consumir uma grande área de mato na Serra do Alvão.

Segundo fonte da Proteção Civil, existem "três frentes ativas", mas não há habitações ou aldeias em perigo. No local, encontram-se 71 bombeiros apoiados por 17 viaturas de quatro corporações do distrito.

"A situação mais preocupante foi na aldeia de Cravelas, mas conseguimos impedir o avanço das chamas. O vento forte está a dificultar o combate ao incêndio que está a queimar uma área muito extensa", afirmou fonte dos bombeiros da Cruz Branca de Vila Real.

O incêndio é bem visível a partir da cidade de Vila Real e das localidades mais próximas. As chamas começaram por ser combatidas pela corporação da Cruz Branca, mas dada a dimensão da área que estava a arder e a indisponibilidade de meios locais, a Proteção Civil foi obrigada a "pedir um reforço de equipas exteriores".

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...-consumir-mato-na-serra-do-alvao-5611767.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2017 às 22:14)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...2-bombeiros-em-vila-real?ref=DET_recomendadas

Incêndio na Serra do Alvão, em pleno Janeiro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Incêndio da Serra do Alvão continua activo.

Vídeo de Pedro Silvestre pelas 20h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...2-bombeiros-em-vila-real?ref=DET_recomendadas
> 
> Incêndio na Serra do Alvão, em pleno Janeiro...



Muito triste


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 23:50)

Já está praticamente extinto, mas também com o frio que já se faz sentir, não se esperava outra coisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Mais uma serra vestida de negro, mas desta vez em pleno mês de janeiro.


----------



## dopedagain (18 Jan 2017 às 21:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma serra vestida de negro, mas desta vez em pleno mês de janeiro.


é triste, dentro de toda a raiva que isto traz para quem ama as montanhas, vai recuperar rápido. Por  o que se vê foi zona de mato salvo pequeníssimas manchas de árvores. Aqui no minho que tantos incendios tivemos este verão, o "mato rasteiro" já está a recuperar com a primavera ainda recuperará mais. Problema é a zona de bosques essa sim demora anos algumas décadas a recuperar..


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

Dá para ficar com uma pequena ideia do que se passou ontem, apesar de na realidade ter ardido muito mais do que se vê no vídeo.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

*Incêndio: 60 bombeiros combateram fogo florestal em Miranda do Corvo*

*Sessenta operacionais combateram hoje um incêndio num povoamento florestal misto, no concelho de Miranda do Corvo, cuja propagação foi facilitada pela seca, segundo os bombeiros.*

O fogo deflagrou pouco antes das 10:00, junto à povoação de Coenços, freguesia de Semide e Rio de Vide, e destruiu "alguns hectares" de pinhal, eucaliptal e mato, disse à agência Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Miranda do Corvo, Fernando Jorge.

*A vegetação no local "está muito seca"* e os bombeiros tiveram de enfrentar "uma grande dificuldade de acesso" ao incêndio, que lavrava numa zona montanhosa de acentuado declive, no limite deste município com o de Coimbra.

O fogo chegou a registar "duas frentes ativas com cerca de 150 metros cada", adiantou Fernando Jorge.

Uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Coimbra informou que as chamas foram combatidas por cerca de 60 operacionais, tendo o fogo sido dominado às 11:30.

Além da GNR, estiveram no local bombeiros dos concelhos de Miranda, Lousã (Serpins), Coimbra (Sapadores, Voluntários de Coimbra e de Brasfemes), Penela, Vila Nova de Poiares e Condeixa-a-Nova, apoiados por 16 viaturas.

fonte


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 17:05)

*Força Aérea entra no combate aos incêndios*

Passagem dos helicópteros da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil para a Força Aérea reuniu consenso

A Força Aérea vai passar a combater os incêndios florestais e a operar os meios aéreos que estão sob a alçada da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, avança hoje o Jornal de Notícias. O ministro da Agricultura, Capoulas santos, adiantou ao jornal que a proposta que esteve para consulta pública no âmbito da reforma das florestas reuniu consenso.

De acordo com Capoulas Santos, apesar de ser esta a orientação do Governo, o contrato que existe atualmente com a Everjets será cumprido até ao fim, ou seja, até ao início de 2019. Durante esse período, haverá portunidade para preparar a transição apara a Força Aérea.

Na minha opinião poderá ser uma mais valia, em vez de todos os anos se "enterrar" fortunas de dinheiro em empresas externas para o combate a incendios. 
http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/forca-aerea-entra-no-combate-aos-incendios-5643347.html


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Coimbra a cheirar muito a queimado do Incêndio na Serra da Atalhada, Penacova, que terá sido inicialmente uma queimada controlada planeada... Agora, é só preto no horizonte.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2017 às 11:26)

O site do IPMA passou a incluir uma representação do risco de incêndio florestal com informação mais detalhada, na sequência de uma colaboração entre o IPMA e o ICNF.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/


----------



## bigfire (10 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

MSantos disse:


> O site do IPMA passou a incluir uma representação do risco de incêndio florestal com informação mais detalhada, na sequência de uma colaboração entre o IPMA e o ICNF.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/



Finalmente foi feita alguma coisa em relação a avisos sobre o risco de incêndios que tenha cabeça, tronco e membros.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2017 às 23:03)

bigfire disse:


> Finalmente foi feita alguma coisa em relação a avisos sobre o risco de incêndios que tenha cabeça, tronco e membros.



Lentamente as coisas vão melhorando! Veremos como vai funcionar durante o período critico, mas parece uma boa evolução!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2017 às 21:03)

O  site fogos.pt regista até ao momento 145 ocorrencias no nosso país, e ainda estamos a poucos dias de entrar na Primavera.
Agora estamos em plena época da podas das oliveira, e por consequente a queima das ramagens, que por vezes se acabam por descontrolar.
Hoje aqui na minha terra, um acto negligente, fez com que ardesse mais de 2.5 ha de mato e terra agrícola, e 5 cavalos correram risco de vida porque estavam a pastar onde se deu o foco de incêndio, felizmente os bombeiros, conseguiram controlar o fogo em menos de 2 horas.
Eu tinha passado neste local, á cerca de 1 mês e era magnifico de observar a sua flora e fauna, muitos carvalhos também já bem antigos.

*TORRES NOVAS – Última hora. Incêndio em Alcorochel mobiliza perto de quinze bombeiros*

As temperaturas elevadas para esta época do ano estão a provocar um número normal de incêndios, na maior parte devido a queimadas mal executadas e que, por isso, fogem ao controlo. A este propósito, registo para uma ignição, ainda activa, que diz respeito à localidade de Alcorochel, concelho de Torres Novas, para onde estão mobilizados treze operacionais e cinco veículos de apoio. As chamas lavram em área de mato. Nesta quinta-feira este é o segundo incêndio registado no território do Almonda, sendo que o primeiro alerta surgiu pelas 10 da manhã, em Pedrógão, ocorrência combatida pelos bombeiros de forma rápida e eficaz.


*TOMAR – Fogo do Alto do Piolhinho é o que maior número de meios mobilizou, no distrito, durante 2017. E há suspeitas de mão-humana*


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2017 às 12:00)

Infelizmente ha um incendio que dura  a mais de 12 horas ( em Abril).
E em Arouca (Alvarenga).
Tem 49 operacionais e 1 heli.
Impressionante todos os anos arde aquela zona.
Zona muito bonita que infelizmente arde regularmente.
EDIT: esta dominado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Abr 2017 às 13:21)

Mais um incêndio em sobrado.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 14:48)

Em Ourém o incêndio anda perto da casa da minha tia e voltou a ganhar força, numa zona de pinhal enorme


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 15:01)

De Fátima parecem 3 incêndios distintos


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2017 às 16:53)

Cada vez surgem mais incêndios activos todos os dias na página da Proteçcão Civil ,hoje são pelo menos uns seis, entre os quais o incêndio em povoamento florestal em Ourém, em Ninho de Águia, que conta já com 135 operacionais e 39 veículos.
E hoje ainda por cima o vento moderado que se tem feito sentir durante todo o dia, aliado já ao mato que já está a secar, devido ao pouco que choveu, não ajuda em nada.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 17:08)

Acabo de passar na A1 e parece um incêndio do tipo "charuto" que se prolongou por mais de 1 km... Em pouco tempo, com as projecções, parecia 3 diferentes...mas é devido à grande área envolvida. Devido ao elevado número de efectivos e de estarmos ainda em Abril, não se complicou mais, mas de vez em quando lá levanta novamente com mais força num desses pontos dessa linha contínua. É o que se vê do alto da A1, com muito fumo branco.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 19:05)

De Coimbra vê-se um grande incêndio, na direcção do Porto. Desconfio que seja o de SM da Feira, Nadais, mas apenas 18 bombeiros? Pelo AFIS 4 manchas vermelhas intensas, e no AFIS muito fumo nessa zona...Ou Águeda, Fermentelos


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 19:26)

Meus caros: houve um bug no sistema e há um incêndio em Arouca, Escariz, que está enorme e é o tal que se avista daqui! Combina com as bolas vermelhas do AFIS, com o fumo do Sat24...


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2017 às 19:34)

Arde também junto a sjmadeira/oliveira de azemeis do lado esquerdo do ic2, de quem vai no sentido Norte sul, isto já parece agosto


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

kikofra disse:


> Arde também junto a sjmadeira/oliveira de azemeis do lado esquerdo do ic2, de quem vai no sentido Norte sul, isto já parece agosto


deve ser o de César, que reacendeu


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2017 às 20:30)

robinetinidol disse:


> Meus caros: houve um bug no sistema e há um incêndio em Arouca, Escariz, que está enorme e é o tal que se avista daqui! Combina com as bolas vermelhas do AFIS, com o fumo do Sat24...



Esse mesmo incêndio, em Arouca acabou agora mesmo de dar na notícias, na televisão, e já metia algum respeito, infelizmente parece que não vamos ter mais um ano fácil relativo a incêndios, e ainda agora começou a Primavera. 
A partir de agora todo o cuidado é pouco na queima de sobrantes, eu na minha opinião acho que enquanto não chovesse muito,  deveria de ser já proibido o uso do fogo, porque os "velhotes" do campo sabem que por norma o prazo é sempre o mesmo todos os anos, que é até 15 de maio.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 20:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esse mesmo incêndio, em Arouca acabou agora mesmo de dar na notícias, na televisão, e já metia algum respeito, infelizmente parece que não vamos ter mais um ano fácil relativo a incêndios, e ainda agora começou a Primavera.
> A partir de agora todo o cuidado é pouco na queima de sobrantes, eu na minha opinião acho que enquanto não chovesse muito,  deveria de ser já proibido o uso do fogo, porque os "velhotes" do campo sabem que por norma o prazo é sempre o mesmo todos os anos, que é até 15 de maio.


a sério?? deu? bem, vou ver.. e como estava?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2017 às 20:57)

robinetinidol disse:


> a sério?? deu? bem, vou ver.. e como estava?



Sim deu, e pelo tamanho da chamas que lavravam em área de eucaliptal, e aquilo parecia estar feio, mas as imagens acho que não eram em directo.
O incêndio de Ourém parece que já está concluído.

"A mesma fonte adiantou que o fogo eclodiu numa zona de pinhal e eucaliptal na localidade de Ninho de Águia, cerca das 13h00, e foi dado como concluído às 17h55."

http://www.mediotejo.net/ourem-incendio-mobilizou-mais-de-uma-centena-de-bombeiros-cfotos/


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Abr 2017 às 22:18)

186 bombeiros em Arouca


----------



## jonas (9 Abr 2017 às 22:45)

Daqui a pouco vou passar na autostrada (A29) de viagem para o Porto.
De la devera verse o clarao dos incendios.
Em Abril...tantos incendios, enfim....


----------



## jonas (9 Abr 2017 às 22:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> 186 bombeiros em Arouca


E 70 em Oliveira de Azemeis.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Abr 2017 às 03:52)

Sempre a mesma palhaçada do costume. Vem um bocado de calor e aparecem estes criminosos. Até quando? A culpa não é do calor, a culpa é destes filhos da puta (peço desculpa pela linguagem).

Em Abril e vai aqui um cheiro a queimado que não se pode.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 10:04)

O incendio de Arouca ja esta dominado.
O de Oliveira de Azemeis ainda esta ativo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 10:06)

"PEQUENO INCÊNDIO NO LUGAR DA PORTELA

TRÁS À MEMÓRIA A CATÁSTROFE DO ANO PASSADO

Deflagrou, a meio desta tarde, um pequeno incêndio à entrada da zona florestal dos Pinheiros Secos, no lugar da Portela, em Vila Cova. Estava nessa altura a ser feita uma ação de limpeza num espaço de mato e, devido à alta temperatura que se fazia sentir, o fogo duma pequena fogueira alastrou-se para a área circundante, sendo necessária a intervenção dos Bombeiros de Esposende, já que as corporações de Barcelos estavam a combater outro incêndio na freguesia de Mariz, com origem idêntica. A GNR tomou conta da ocorrência."


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2017 às 11:31)

A actividade neste tópico começa cedo este ano. Tristeza de pessoas que temos neste País.. são presos para lhes darem pena suspensa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 16:16)

Hoje parece ser mais um dia complicado, no combate a incêndios, até ao momento o que está a envolver mais meios é o de Ansião, em Povoamento florestal, envolvendo 68 operacionais, e 20 veículos.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 16:47)

Já com 97 bomb e 1 heli.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 17:44)

Ansião, Leiria vai agora com 139 operacionais, 40 veiculos e 1 heli,isto depois de 2 horas do seu início.


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2017 às 18:58)

173 operacionais, 51 viaturas e 1 heli
começa cedo este ano....


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Abr 2017 às 19:23)

De Coimbra vê-se bem... é mais ou menos da dimensão e formato do que via ontem em Arouca... Ainda têm muito pela frente


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Abr 2017 às 19:40)

robinetinidol disse:


> De Coimbra vê-se bem... é mais ou menos da dimensão e formato do que via ontem em Arouca... Ainda têm muito pela frente


e mais dois incêndios numa zona muito complicada, muito próximos. Leiria hoje em destaque 

Estou em Coimbra e já avisto o de Pedrógão Grande (Ou de Castanheira de Pêra) !!! Fumo preto e coluna a erguer-se


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 20:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> e mais dois incêndios numa zona muito complicada, muito próximos. Leiria hoje em destaque
> 
> Estou em Coimbra e já avisto o de Pedrógão Grande (Ou de Castanheira de Pêra) !!! Fumo preto e coluna a erguer-se


Ja dominados.
EDIT:Enganei-me afinal so esta um dominado.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Abr 2017 às 20:29)

Fonte: TVI

IF Ansião 80% dominado
Origem: queimada de ramos de oliveira que se descontrolou, segundo populares, afirmou o repórter da TVI


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 21:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> Fonte: TVI
> 
> IF Ansião 80% dominado
> Origem: queimada de ramos de oliveira que se descontrolou, segundo populares, afirmou o repórter da TVI


Boas notícias.
Se tudo correr bem deverá ser dominado  em breve


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2017 às 21:34)

robinetinidol disse:


> Fonte: TVI
> 
> IF Ansião 80% dominado
> Origem: queimada de ramos de oliveira que se descontrolou, segundo populares, afirmou o repórter da TVI



Sim eu por acaso também ouvi o mesmo, eu disse que a partir de agora todo o cuidado é pouco a partir de agora.
Hoje em dia já existe muitas outras técnicas para os sobrantes de agricultura, tais os biotrituradores, em que se tritura a lenha, e ainda fortalece o solo, e não emite gases para a atmosfera.
Ou então como mais vale prevenir do que remediar, nada melhor do que juntar os restos da lenha das oliveiras e juntar nas extremidades dos terrenos, e depois queimar na próxima época, no Outono.
Eu ainda sou do tempo, em que toda essa lenha era junta pelas mulheres, deixando-a secar por 1 a 2 anos para depois usar para aquecer o forno do pão, creio que seria uma tradição que fazia falta nos tempo que correm


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Abr 2017 às 13:43)

Olá! Alguém consegue dizer como está o incêndio de pombal?? Não consigo aceder pelo telemóvel...


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2017 às 13:47)

robinetinidol disse:


> Olá! Alguém consegue dizer como está o incêndio de pombal?? Não consigo aceder pelo telemóvel...


Está em despacho de primeiro alerta, com 8 bomb


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Abr 2017 às 13:55)

Pois, então é isso...não atualizaram


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2017 às 21:26)

Cheira-me que este ano ainda ver ser pior que o ano passado... Por este andar no final do mês já temos área ardida normal para Junho. Esses atrasados mentais não descansam enquanto não arderem com tudo, enfim.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2017 às 21:38)

Hoje parecia que era verao.
Olhava para todos os lados e via fumo.
Especialmente no Norte, no minho, apesar de nao serem grandes, eram muitos.
Enfim...espero que as temperaturas nao continuem acima da media, e que esses anormais parem de destruir a nossa floresta.


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2017 às 16:34)

incêndio aqui em frente em Valdigem...
43bomb,10 veiculos pelos dados do site da ANPC


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2017 às 16:49)

Tambem 57bomb em S.Pedro do Sul


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2017 às 18:03)

huguh disse:


> incêndio aqui em frente em Valdigem...
> 43bomb,10 veiculos pelos dados do site da ANPC


Como esta a situacao?


----------



## huguh (12 Abr 2017 às 21:42)

ficou controlado pouco depois, não deu grandes problemas


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2017 às 22:40)

Também o incêndio de S.p do Sul que chegou a ter 112 bom e 2 MA no combate, foi dominado.


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Abr 2017 às 21:56)

E agora, quase do "nada", um incêndio com um número de bombeiros invulgar por esta altura. Fresco, descida de temperaturas, começa às 20h... Em Pombal. Até parece impossível.


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2017 às 22:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> E agora, quase do "nada", um incêndio com um número de bombeiros invulgar por esta altura. Fresco, descida de temperaturas, começa às 20h... Em Pombal. Até parece impossível.


Tem 57 bombeiros.
Realmente e muito estranho....enfim...


----------



## jonas (16 Abr 2017 às 19:59)

Incendio em Amarante ativo ha Mais de 12 h..57bomb
Acabei de escrever a mensagem e esta dominado.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 17:02)

incrível a ventania...


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 17:47)

ouvem-se os bombeiros a passar aqui neste momento
2 incêndios aqui perto, um em portela, Vila Real com quase 40bomb e 1 heli e outro na Campeã já com 70 bomb e um heli

Este da Campeã é bem longe e vejo bastante fumo de casa nessa direção


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 17:50)

huguh disse:


> ouvem-se os bombeiros a passar aqui neste momento
> 2 incêndios aqui perto, um em portela, Vila Real com quase 40bomb e 1 heli e outro na Campeã já com 70 bomb e um heli
> 
> Este da Campeã é bem longe e vejo bastante fumo de casa nessa direção


Quando devia estar a chover...esta a arder....
Tambem na Guarda 55 bomb e 2 helis

Com este vento deve estar complicado


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 19:56)

2 incendios em Vila Real: um com 75 bomb e 1 heli outro com 88 bomb.
Em Oliveira de Frades 50 bomb


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 20:06)

jonas disse:


> 2 incendios em Vila Real: um com 75 bomb e 1 heli outro com 88 bomb.
> Em Oliveira de Frades 50 bomb



Oliv. Frades quase 100bomb já...
os 2 de Vila Real são bem complicados, quase 100bomb em cada um também... a noite deverá ajudar a controlar


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

huguh disse:


> Oliv. Frades quase 100bomb já...
> os 2 de Vila Real são bem complicados, quase 100bomb em cada um também... a noite deverá ajudar a controlar


Existe outro logo ao lado do de oliveira de frades, e dado que existe uma celula ativa por cima, acho que poderao ter sido causados por trovoada


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 20:25)

Estrada municipal que liga Vila Real à Régua por Nogueira está cortada

http://observador.pt/2017/04/19/incendio-em-vila-real-junto-a-a24-ameaca-casas/


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 21:03)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/19-04-2017/grande-incendio-no-marao-obriga-ao-corte-do-ip4


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 21:10)

123bomb nesse incêndio. 79 no outro tb em Vila Real. Oliveira de Frades com 106.
Vamos ver se esta trovoada não piora... ao menos que caia alguma chuva para ajudar


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 22:29)

o cheiro a queimado aqui é impressionante... parece que estamos em Agosto..
155 bombeiros já num e 80 no outro aqui em Vila Real


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2017 às 10:48)

*Vento forte dificulta combate às chamas no Gerês*

*




*

O vento "muito forte", os "declives acentuados" e os "difíceis acessos" estão a dificultar o combate ao incêndio que lavra desde as 22 horas de quarta-feira na Peneda Gerês.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Inocêncio Araújo, responsável da proteção civil de Ponte da Barca, adiantou que o fogo "tem três frentes ativas enormes" cuja extensão não conseguiu quantificar.

Segundo aquele responsável "as três frentes estão viradas às povoações de Ermida, Germil/Lourido e Sobredo", todas na área do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês (PNPG).

O vento é muito forte e as chamas atingiram uma extensão enorme. Com o calor previsto para a tarde e se não forem reforçados os meios, sobretudo aéreos, para atacar e estancar as chamas vão propagar-se montanha acima e podem aproximar-se das povoações", referiu.

Segundo Inocêncio Araújo o incêndio deflagrou cerca das 22 horas de quarta-feira no lugar de Lourido, freguesia de Entre Ambos-os-Rios, naquele concelho do distrito de Viana do Castelo. "Para já lavrou em zona de pinhal que até tinha sido recentemente limpa. Para já não houve habitações ameaçadas", disse.

De acordo com fonte do Comando Operacional de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo, encontravam-se no terreno pelas 09 horas, mais de 20 operacionais dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponte da Barca, Sapadores Florestais e Grupo de Intervenção da GNR (GIPS).

Na quarta-feira, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) informou que as regiões Norte e Centro vão registar índices "elevados a muito elevados" de risco de incêndio.

De acordo com a informação da ANPC "destaca-se para os próximos dias a existência de um cenário desfavorável em termos de incêndios florestais", assente em temperaturas máximas que podem atingir valores entre os 28 e os 30 graus Celsius na generalidade do território.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/via...culta-combate-as-chamas-no-geres-6232167.html


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2017 às 12:29)

Isto é incrível, ainda este ano em Janeiro estive pelo Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês e era notório a enorme área ardida do ano passado. Pelos vistos continuamos e não há meio disto parar.
Vamos queimar tudo, vamos passear em família e ver tudo preto em redor, animais carbonizados que maravilha. Eu já não tenho palavras para a inoperância da justiça deste País no que concerne a isto.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2017 às 17:59)

106 operacionais e 1 heli, no incêndio do Gerês
em Atei ,Vila Real, 2 helis e 27 bombeiros no combate


----------



## jonas (20 Abr 2017 às 18:18)

O do Geres esta perto de habitacoes


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2017 às 19:19)

*Carro dos bombeiros arde em combate a incêndio em Mondim de Basto*





Uma viatura dos bombeiros de Mondim de Basto ardeu esta quinta-feira durante o combate a um incêndio que deflagrou na freguesia de Atei, naquele concelho.

O comandante operacional distrital da Proteção Civil de Vila Real, Álvaro Ribeiro, referiu que o veículo estava a operar no incêndio, parado, e não tinha ocupantes dentro.

O alerta para este fogo foi dado às 07:50. Foi dominado e os operacionais já estavam a fazer trabalhos de consolidação quando, devido ao vento forte, se verificou uma reativação.

*Um veículo ligeiro ficou tomado pelas chamas e acabou por arder por completo”*, informou Álvaro Ribeiro.

Para este fogo, que lavra numa zona de mato, foram mobilizados 24 operacionais, que contam com o apoio de nove viaturas.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Abr 2017 às 20:32)

criz0r disse:


> Isto é incrível, ainda este ano em Janeiro estive pelo Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês e era notório a enorme área ardida do ano passado. Pelos vistos continuamos e não há meio disto parar.
> Vamos queimar tudo, vamos passear em família e ver tudo preto em redor, animais carbonizados que maravilha. Eu já não tenho palavras para a inoperância da justiça deste País no que concerne a isto.



O pais?
Não é um parque nacional?
Não é gerida por uma direcção?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2017 às 13:14)

Começou agora mesmo aqui na minha localidade um foco de incêndio em povoamento florestal, avisto uma pequena coluna de fumo.
Segui já para o T.O, 7 bombeiros e 2 veículos.
O vento fraco a moderado, na ajuda em nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2017 às 13:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Começou agora mesmo aqui na minha localidade um foco de incêndio em povoamento florestal, avisto uma pequena coluna de fumo.
> Segui já para o T.O, 7 bombeiros e 2 veículos.
> O vento fraco a moderado, na ajuda em nada.



O incêndio não parece estar a ceder ao combate, parece estar a alastrar, já vai com 20 operacionais e 6 veículos


----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 14:14)

slbgdt disse:


> O pais?
> Não é um parque nacional?
> Não é gerida por uma direcção?



Não creio minimamente que esta situação mude apenas com a gestão por parte de uma direcção. Já é assim desde sempre e nunca mudou. Tem de haver intervenção do governo nesta matéria.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2017 às 17:48)

em Paradança, Mondim de Basto 84op e 2 helis.
o incêndio em Torre Penalva, Azambuja que já tinha mais de 160bombeiros foi entretanto dominado


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 18:03)

O Fumo do incendio de Mondim ja chegou ca, comparando com o incendio na Campea, parece estar pior.
Espero que o vento abrande...


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 19:20)

jonas disse:


> O Fumo do incendio de Mondim ja chegou ca, comparando com o incendio na Campea, parece estar pior.
> Espero que o vento abrande...


Como está o IF?

E parece pior que o de há 2 dias no Marão?


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 19:28)

Sim parece, dado o meu campo de visao o incendio esta  mau, a coluna ergue-se em direcao a oeste, o que quer dizer que o vento la esta  de leste.
Aqui esta de SO.
O fumo que sai e preto.
A coluna e mais larga do que a do incendio no Marao.
O vento nas proximas horas tender a diminuir...pode ser que o consigam dominar durante a noite.
Que corra tudo bem, e que nao haja feridos.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 19:47)

jonas disse:


> Sim parece, dado o meu campo de visao o incendio esta  mau, a coluna ergue-se em direcao a oeste, o que quer dizer que o vento la esta  de leste.
> Aqui esta de SO.
> O fumo que sai e preto.
> A coluna e mais larga do que a do incendio no Marao.
> ...


:/ Aquela zona está a ser muito fustigada...


----------



## slbgdt (21 Abr 2017 às 20:15)

jonas disse:


> Sim parece, dado o meu campo de visao o incendio esta  mau, a coluna ergue-se em direcao a oeste, o que quer dizer que o vento la esta  de leste.
> Aqui esta de SO.
> O fumo que sai e preto.
> A coluna e mais larga do que a do incendio no Marao.
> ...



Também arde a cabreira.
Grande coluna de fumo por trás de braga


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 20:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Também arde a cabreira.
> Grande coluna de fumo por trás de braga


Sim, estao a combater esse incendio 75 bomb e 1 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 20:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Também arde a cabreira.
> Grande coluna de fumo por trás de braga


Pois, zona de Rossas?


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 21:52)

Diminuição acentuada no numero de operacionais a combater o IF Mondim de Basto, para combaterem outro, em Arnóia, muito próximo, pelos vistos. Não consigo encontrar quaisquer notícias acerca deste IF Mondim de Basto, o que é curioso, dada a dimensão, duração e número de operacionais envolvidos


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 22:00)

Fui agora ver o site do Afis e parece que devido a esse incendio de arnoia apareceram mais algumas" bolas vermelhas"...esquesito, a estas horas....


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 22:12)

jonas disse:


> Fui agora ver o site do Afis e parece que devido a esse incendio de arnoia apareceram mais algumas" bolas vermelhas"...esquesito, a estas horas....


realmente! E pelo que percebo, ao longo destes dias, não costumam atualizar a partir da tarde...


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 22:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> realmente! E pelo que percebo, ao longo destes dias, não costumam atualizar a partir da tarde...


Parece que so atualizam quando sao incendios grandes, ja durante a tarde tambem aparecem incendios nao tao grandes.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Abr 2017 às 22:55)

jonas disse:


> Parece que so atualizam quando sao incendios grandes, ja durante a tarde tambem aparecem incendios nao tao grandes.


pois..


----------



## huguh (22 Abr 2017 às 00:25)

Incêndio de Mondim dominado, só o de Arnóia, Celorico de Basto continua a preocupar.
Embora sejam praticamente lado a lado...


----------



## jonas (25 Abr 2017 às 20:23)

Num dia fresco e nublado...incendio em Alijo a mobilizar 80 bomb


----------



## huguh (27 Abr 2017 às 17:19)

165 bomb num incêndio em Poeiros, Oleiros
segundo a CMTV na zona de  Espinho um incêndio florestal terá já consumido um anexo de uma casa e está perto de mais casas


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Abr 2017 às 10:02)

Dois grandes incêndios, um no concelho de Águeda e outro em São Pedro da Cova em que já evacuaram uma escola secundária...


----------



## jonas (28 Abr 2017 às 17:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dois grandes incêndios, um no concelho de Águeda e outro em São Pedro da Cova em que já evacuaram uma escola secundária...


Ja foram dominados.
Agora 70 bomb em Alcobaça e 40 no Marao (outra vez)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Abr 2017 às 13:14)

Incêndio em baltar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:33)

Quem diria que temos tantos incêndios para um mês como este aquele incêndio de oleiros Castelo Branco é mau .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:34)

Mas já foi dominado o incêndio em oleiros mas foi mau aquele incêndio .


----------



## jonas (29 Abr 2017 às 13:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incêndio em baltar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Nao estou por Paredes.
E no cruzeiro?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Abr 2017 às 23:44)

jonas disse:


> Nao estou por Paredes.
> E no cruzeiro?


Sim vou nessa zona talvez Vila viva de carros...aibda durou umas 3 horas.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 09:02)

Incêndio no Barreiro, setubal começou às 4h20m da manhã .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mai 2017 às 17:39)

Começa a arder com 3 focos de incêndio na estrada d Miguel Serra de Santa justa

Mão criminosa pois claro

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2017 às 13:22)

*Bombeiros vão para os incêndios de comboio*

*




*

Governo quer evitar desgaste de carros e garantir que as corporações não chegam cansadas aos incêndios de Viana do Castelo.

Este verão, 90 bombeiros vão deslocar-se de Lisboa e para os incêndios em Viana do Castelo de autocarro e de comboio. O objetivo, explicou o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, é evitar que as corporações cheguem "cansadas" aos teatros de operações e, ao mesmo tempo, "evitar o desgaste" das viaturas de serviço e os acidentes.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/bombeiros-vao-para-os-incendios-de-comboio-8484554.html


Ou seja, os bombeiros vão de comboio ou autocarro, e os meios? Vão de avião? 

De pouco adianta irem só os bombeiros, pois sem meios, autotanques, material, mangueiras..etc... apenas poderão dar apoio em número de homens a outras coorporações... Será que irão usar meios de outras coorporações ? 

"Evitar o desgaste das viaturas"...ou seja , as viaturas não vão? Senão desgastam-se ou podem ter um acidente? ou vão mas não levam os bombeiros?

O comboio pode não parar no local do incêndio, ou lá perto  e depois como se deslocam para o teatro de operações ? A pé? Ou vão lá buscar os bombeiros à estação de comboios? 

Notícia confusa esta...e até algo "cómica"


----------



## slbgdt (18 Mai 2017 às 13:42)

Snifa disse:


> *Bombeiros vão para os incêndios de comboio*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Há muitos anos atrás era assim.
Pessoal nos vagões normais e carros em vagões para esse efeito.

Gostava era de saber como ir para Boticas por exemplo de comboio..

Enfim cada vez menos a malta fica afim destas deslocações..

Para terem noção das viagens que isto implica.
Em 2013 saímos na sexta as 17 de Braga e voltámos as 3 da manhã de domingo sem dormir..
Viagem muito dura


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

slbgdt disse:


> Gostava era de saber como ir para Boticas por exemplo de comboio..



Eu gostava de saber é como vão da estação de comboios para o local do incêndio ( de autocarro é mais fácil por razões óbvias) , ainda podem ser muitos Km de distância..

Se os meios não vão, alguém ( com meios)  tem que ir buscar os bombeiros à estação...

Se os meios forem no comboio em vagões de transporte  ( ou já lá estiverem tendo ido adiantados e por estrada ), então já tem como se deslocar  da estação até ao teatro de operações..


----------



## slbgdt (18 Mai 2017 às 14:59)

Snifa disse:


> Eu gostava de saber é como vão da estação de comboios para o local do incêndio ( de autocarro é mais fácil por razões óbvias) , ainda podem ser muitos Km de distância..
> 
> Se os meios não vão, alguém ( com meios)  tem que ir buscar os bombeiros à estação...
> 
> Se os meios forem no comboio em vagões de transporte  ( ou já lá estiverem tendo ido adiantados e por estrada ), então já tem como se deslocar  da estação até ao teatro de operações..




Já tem uns anos este vídeo


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2017 às 17:55)

slbgdt disse:


> Já tem uns anos este vídeo



Naturalmente estava a ironizar  com a notícia e da maneira como está escrita, a começar pelo título.....Isto só fará sentido se os meios também forem no comboio, como mostra o video.Até vejo esta medida como algo bastante positivo, pois  não só os meios chegam mais cedo, poupam-se as viaturas a uma viagem longa, como permitem um maior descanso dos bombeiros.Certamente um carro de bombeiros carregado de água demorará várias horas no percurso Lisboa para Viana, e não serão propriamente as viaturas mais confortáveis para uma viagem tão longa.


----------



## cácá (18 Mai 2017 às 19:01)

E se os carros para combater os incêndios nestes locais forem de corpos de bombeiros da região visto haver alguns CB terem carros e faltarem lhes meios humanos?


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

cácá disse:


> E se os carros para combater os incêndios nestes locais forem de corpos de bombeiros da região visto haver alguns CB terem carros e faltarem lhes meios humanos?



Essa será outra possibilidade, o reforço de meios humanos, que ao deslocarem-se de comboio não chegam tão cansados à zona do incêndio.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Mai 2017 às 19:45)

cácá disse:


> E se os carros para combater os incêndios nestes locais forem de corpos de bombeiros da região visto haver alguns CB terem carros e faltarem lhes meios humanos?



 Em Viana do Castelo?
Carros e bombeiros ao pontapé é em Lisboa.
Os incêndios são a norte


----------



## slbgdt (18 Mai 2017 às 19:50)

Caro @Snifa  por norma aqui em Braga vamos sem água para aumentar a segurança.
Não nos podemos esquecer do acidente de 2009 com Esposende..
Normalmente os reforços saem mais cedo e são pré posicionados em Bal's.
Há uma por distrito. 
Pelo que percebo isto refere se só a Viana e a ideia será  a de ter 3 grupos em permanência em Viana.
Fruto do desinvestimento na linha férrea em detrimento de auto estradas desertas poucos são os distritos servidos por linha férrea. 
Sabendo que os mais caóticos são os três V ê os 2 B (Braga e Bragança)


----------



## jonas (21 Mai 2017 às 09:01)

http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/ince...ogo-em-paredes-distrito-do-porto-8492833.html


----------



## jonas (6 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Incêndio em Meda:100 homens e 3MA
Vai começar o verão, vão começar os incêndios....
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/809289/incendio-no-concelho-de-meda-mobiliza-88-homens


----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Penso que os dias que aí vêm prometem trazer problemas nos incêndios...


----------



## jonas (12 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

Pois, ja hoje comecam:75 bomb e dois helis em Monchique, outra vez as serras algarvias a arder...http://barlavento.pt/regional/incendio-lavra-em-marmelete
A proxima semana devera ser terrivel...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Incêndio em Resolução na Serra de Monchique, com 133 bombeiros apoiados por 40 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.

Ardeu, neste incêndio, um carro de bombeiros, dos BV Portimão.

Começa cedo, este ano, com a chuva que choveu este ano no Algarve, vai ser um belo rastilho para os grandes incêndios...


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em Resolução na Serra de Monchique, com 133 bombeiros apoiados por 40 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.
> 
> Ardeu, neste incêndio, um carro de bombeiros, dos BV Portimão.
> 
> Começa cedo, este ano, com a chuva que choveu este ano no Algarve, vai ser um belo rastilho para os grandes incêndios...


Mas o incêndio mais complicado até agora pode muito bem ser o de Odemira, numa zona com um potencial dantesco para destruição e muito isolado... Reforço muito musculado e bola vermelho viva no satélite...


----------



## jonas (12 Jun 2017 às 21:01)

O de Monchique esta dominado.
O de Odemira continua ativo


----------



## huguh (13 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

incêndios mais complicados a esta hora em
Marzagão, Carrazeda de Ansiães - 74bomb
Castelo Melhor, V.N. Foz Côa - 48bomb, 2 helis
Tojeirinha, Vila Velha de Ródão - 52bomb
Gardete, Fratel - 57bomb


----------



## jonas (13 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

Os dois de castelo branco estao dominados.
Os outros dois estao ativos.


----------



## huguh (13 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Incêndio complicado também em Ibiza, perto de várias casas, ao que parece já controlado

Imagens e vídeos

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/37909...sions-playa-port-des-torrents-latest-updates/


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

Cerca de 90 bombeiros combatem três incêndios no distrito de Santarém







Imagem de arquivo
Fogos deflagraram nos concelhos de Santarém e Abrantes.


Cerca de nove dezenas de bombeiros combatem três incêndios no distrito de Santarém na tarde desta quinta-feira, 15 de Junho. Às 16h40 a página oficial da Protecção Civil registava três incêndios no distrito: Em Abitureiras, concelho de Santarém, em zona de mato, mobilizava 51 operacionais, 15 viaturas e um meio aéreo;

Na localidade de Barradas, concelho de Abrantes, um fogo em zona florestal, mobilizava 23 operacionais e sete viaturas; Em Vale Zebrinho, também no concelho de Abrantes, 16 elementos e cinco viaturas combatem um incêndio em zona florestal.

O calor que se faz sentir, associado a algum vento tem complicado a situação.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2017-...mbatem-tres-incendios-no-distrito-de-Santarem


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Cerca de 90 bombeiros combatem três incêndios no distrito de Santarém
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estão todos dominados.
Agora em Celorico da Beira 70 bomb e 3 MA.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

Supostamente haverá um grande incêndio a sul de Vila Real, já assinalada com duas bolas laranjas no AFIS e com uma coluna de fumo imponente no Sat24.... Mas não há registo em lado nenhum


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2017 às 19:16)

Pois também estava a reparar nisso.
Alguém de Vila Real confirma??


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jun 2017 às 07:59)

jonas disse:


> Pois também estava a reparar nisso.
> Alguém de Vila Real confirma??


ninguém soube de nada... estranho


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

Incendio em Abrantes, Rio de Moinhos com inicio agora ás 14:17 e já conta com 75 operacionais, 20 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo, arde en zona de mato.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:14)

*Fogo em Alijó obriga ao corte nos acessos da A4 à EN15*
HÁ 20 MINUTOS
Um incêndio florestal no concelho de Alijó, no distrito de Vila Real, obrigou a GNR a cortar os acessos à Estrada Nacional 15.

Partilhe





Fonte do Posto Territorial da GNR de Alijó explicou à Lusa que pelas 16h15 começaram a ser cortados os acessos da A4 à EN15 "a partir da rotunda do Alto do Pópulo e da rotunda de Vila Verde"

PEDRO NUNES/LUSA


Um incêndio florestal no concelho de Alijó, no distrito de Vila Real, obrigou a GNR a cortar os acessos à Estrada Nacional 15, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Vila Real.

Fonte do Posto Territorial da GNR de Alijó explicou à Lusa que pelas 16h15 começaram a ser cortados os acessos da A4 à EN15 “a partir da rotunda do Alto do Pópulo e da rotunda de Vila Verde”.


Contactada pela Lusa, fonte do CDOS disse que o fogo, que começou às 13h45, tem duas frentes ativas “a arder com muita intensidade”, mas que não representa perigo para pessoas nem habitações.

Para além da GNR, estão no local, dez veículos e 40 bombeiros de várias corporações locais, incluindo Sanfins do Douro, Carrazeda de Ansiães, Cheires, Provosende, Murça, Régua e Favaios.

Segundo a página oficial da Proteção Civil, estão ainda no local seis meios aéreos,


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2017 às 17:17)

Os próximos dias adivinham-se complicados no que toca a incêndios.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:20)

Até terça devemos ter dias complicados para incêndios , com as temperaturas acima dos 40 graus .


----------



## bigfire (16 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

robinetinidol disse:


> ninguém soube de nada... estranho



Sim, foi verdade, foi no concelho de Vila Real, nas aldeias de Jorjais e Magalhã, freguesia de Andrães, envolveu mais de 100 operacionais.
O estranho mesmo foi que mesmo 2 horas depois do seu reacendimento (sim, porque ele iniciou-se na madrugada de quarta para quinta), não aparecia quaisquer informação no site da ANPC.


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

incêndio em Alijó com 2 frentes. 116bomb, 31 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos
Em vale do Seixo, Trancoso, 130bomb, 33viat e 2 meios aéreos


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jun 2017 às 19:45)

bigfire disse:


> Sim, foi verdade, foi no concelho de Vila Real, nas aldeias de Jorjais e Magalhã, freguesia de Andrães, envolveu mais de 100 operacionais.
> O estranho mesmo foi que mesmo 2 horas depois do seu reacendimento (sim, porque ele iniciou-se na madrugada de quarta para quinta), não aparecia quaisquer informação no site da ANPC.



No site da ANPC, a página das ocorrências activas, deveria automaticamente ir "beber" informação à aplicação que é utilizada internamente para gerir e controlar todas as ocorrências a nível Nacional. Acontece que a mesma pelos vistos está com alguns bugs, (nao vejo outra explicação para certas ocorrências não aparecerem) e não está a listar todas as ocorrências como era suposto... A página encontra-se em manutenção permanente pelas equipas da ANPC e ao contrario do que muitos querem fazer passar, não há qualquer intervenção manual, para fazer com que os incêndios apareçam ou não apareçam nesta página.. Existem sim, BUGS que estarão muito provavelmente a ser corrigidos e em breve tudo voltará ao normal... Acredito que no inicio da "fase mais complicada" tudo esteja corrigido.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 19:51)

ruijacome disse:


> No site da ANPC, a página das ocorrências activas, deveria automaticamente ir "beber" informação à aplicação que é utilizada internamente para gerir e controlar todas as ocorrências a nível Nacional. Acontece que a mesma pelos vistos está com alguns bugs, (nao vejo outra explicação para certas ocorrências não aparecerem) e não está a listar todas as ocorrências como era suposto... A página encontra-se em manutenção permanente pelas equipas da ANPC e ao contrario do que muitos querem fazer passar, não há qualquer intervenção manual, para fazer com que os incêndios apareçam ou não apareçam nesta página.. Existem sim, BUGS que estarão muito provavelmente a ser corrigidos e em breve tudo voltará ao normal... Acredito que no inicio da "fase mais complicada" tudo esteja corrigido.



E a secção das *ocorrências importantes* também é automática? Esteve meses em manutenção e continua sem funcionar correctamente.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jun 2017 às 20:01)

bigfire disse:


> Sim, foi verdade, foi no concelho de Vila Real, nas aldeias de Jorjais e Magalhã, freguesia de Andrães, envolveu mais de 100 operacionais.
> O estranho mesmo foi que mesmo 2 horas depois do seu reacendimento (sim, porque ele iniciou-se na madrugada de quarta para quinta), não aparecia quaisquer informação no site da ANPC.


Pois, realmente! Lembro-me de ter visto depois de almoço, que havia novamente IF... no mesmo sítio do da noite anterior... e depois desapareceu...


----------



## jonas (16 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

O incendio em Alijo continua ativo.

Relativamente a esse nao aparecimento do incendio de ontem, nao pensei que o site da ANPC nao fosse manual.....sendo assim, tal como disse o membro ruijacome foi muito provavelmente uma Bug.

Nos proximos dias a situacao devera agravar-se com esta onda de calor, esperemos que os bombeiros(e nao so)consigam controlar a situacao.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jun 2017 às 20:56)

jonas disse:


> O incendio em Alijo continua ativo.
> 
> Relativamente a esse nao aparecimento do incendio de ontem, nao pensei que o site da ANPC nao fosse manual.....sendo assim, tal como disse o membro ruijacome foi muito provavelmente uma Bug.
> 
> Nos proximos dias a situacao devera agravar-se com esta onda de calor, esperemos que os bombeiros(e nao so)consigam controlar a situacao.


Mas a chuva que estão a prever poderá acalmar...

Na RTP disseram que estava dominado o de Alijó... e a reportagem já devia de ter sido feita bem antes das 20h... e pelo sat24 e prociv, não indicam..Entretanto, já desapareceu das Ocorrências significativas


----------



## jonas (16 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

robinetinidol disse:


> Mas a chuva que estão a prever poderá acalmar...
> 
> Na RTP disseram que estava dominado o de Alijó... e a reportagem já devia de ter sido feita bem antes das 20h... e pelo sat24 e prociv, não indicam..Entretanto, já desapareceu das Ocorrências significativas


Grande confusao...


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jun 2017 às 22:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E a secção das *ocorrências importantes* também é automática? Esteve meses em manutenção e continua sem funcionar correctamente.



Sim é ... Os bugs continuam a ser corrigidos diariamente naturalmente.. Não é uma página facil de corrigir e criar, especialmente porque está e extrair dados de um sistema que está dentro da Rede Nacional de Segurança Interna.. tem N protocolos que tem que ser bem geridos para não comprometer e segurança


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

ruijacome disse:


> Sim é ... Os bugs continuam a ser corrigidos diariamente naturalmente.. Não é uma página facil de corrigir e criar, especialmente porque está e extrair dados de um sistema que está dentro da Rede Nacional de Segurança Interna.. tem N protocolos que tem que ser bem geridos para não comprometer e segurança



Mas é estranho, porque no Verão passado tudo funcionou a 100% (penso eu), ou foi o sistema interno que mudou?


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jun 2017 às 23:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas é estranho, porque no Verão passado tudo funcionou a 100% (penso eu), ou foi o sistema interno que mudou?



Muita coisa mudou


----------



## Marco Ferreira (16 Jun 2017 às 23:29)

Boa Noite..Efectivamente Muita Coisa mudou na Página da ANPC.. Não entendo é a demora na actualização de uma pagina que esteve em Manutenção durante cerca de 2 Meses, sendo que esta ausência de informação nas "Ocorrências Importantes" causa alguma estranheza a muitas pessoas.. Eu próprio já tive o cuidado de alertar a ANPC para esta situação e nunca obtive qualquer feedback por parte da mesma.. Cumprimentos


----------



## ruijacome (16 Jun 2017 às 23:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas é estranho, porque no Verão passado tudo funcionou a 100% (penso eu), ou foi o sistema interno que mudou?



Muita coisa mudou  


Marco Ferreira disse:


> Boa Noite..Efectivamente Muita Coisa mudou na Página da ANPC.. Não entendo é a demora na actualização de uma pagina que esteve em Manutenção durante cerca de 2 Meses, sendo que esta ausência de informação nas "Ocorrências Importantes" causa alguma estranheza a muitas pessoas.. Eu próprio já tive o cuidado de alertar a ANPC para esta situação e nunca obtive qualquer feedback por parte da mesma.. Cumprimentos




Já pensou que se calhar a página não está no topo das prioridades? Aqui há uns anos ninguém tinha página nenhuma para "controlar" o que ardia ou deixa de arder e os fogos apareciam à mesma e eram apagados à mesma!... Já pensou que se calhar na ANPC estão mesmo preocupadas é em apagar os incêndios enquanto o departamento responsável (que não é o CNOS) tenta resolver os problemas da página?! Não há vantagem nenhuma nem objetivo de ocultar ou esconder ocorrências seja de que calibre for, ao contrário do que muitos "entendidos" da matéria tentam fazer transparecer!


----------



## Marco Ferreira (16 Jun 2017 às 23:41)

ruijacome disse:


> Muita coisa mudou
> 
> 
> 
> Já pensou que se calhar a página não está no topo das prioridades? Aqui há uns anos ninguém tinha página nenhuma para "controlar" o que ardia ou deixa de arder e os fogos apareciam à mesma e eram apagados à mesma!... Já pensou que se calhar na ANPC estão mesmo preocupadas é em apagar os incêndios enquanto o departamento responsável (que não é o CNOS) tenta resolver os problemas da página?! Não há vantagem nenhuma nem objetivo de ocultar ou esconder ocorrências seja de que calibre for, ao contrário do que muitos "entendidos" da matéria tentam fazer transparecer!



Imagino que não esteja no topo das prioridades, mas acredito que a ANPC como estrutura organizada que é possua um Departamente responsável por esta mesma página, reconheço o evoluir da ANPC neste aspectos..


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

Daqui da Ramada vejo uma coluna de fumo de algumas dimensões para os lados de Loures. Na ANPC aparece o incêndio na localidade de Barro e já conta com 105 operacionais.


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 15:10)

Edit: 124 operacionais, 34 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

jonekko disse:


> Daqui da Ramada vejo uma coluna de fumo de algumas dimensões para os lados de Loures. Na ANPC aparece o incêndio na localidade de Barro e já conta com 105 operacionais.


invulgar para esses lados, não é? Se bem que ultimamente têm havido alguns IF em Loures complicados!


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 15:21)

jonekko disse:


> Daqui da Ramada vejo uma coluna de fumo de algumas dimensões para os lados de Loures. Na ANPC aparece o incêndio na localidade de Barro e já conta com 105 operacionais.





robinetinidol disse:


> invulgar para esses lados, não é? Se bem que ultimamente têm havido alguns IF em Loures complicados!


Volta e meia há uns incendios naqueles montes. Lembro-me de um canil ter sido dizimado o ano passado naquela zona. Enfim... é o que é!


----------



## bigfire (17 Jun 2017 às 15:24)

Incêndio no concelho de Vila Real com novo reacendimento, arde com bastante intensidade, vamos ver o seu desenvolvimento.


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 15:41)

Eclodiu mais um a 5 kms do de Barro, em Murteira!


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/
Pedrógão Grande


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

Mais um em Loures desta vez em Salemas, Em 13 kms 3 incêndios!


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

incêndios mais preocupantes a esta hora

Alvares, Góis, 141bom, 3 meios aéreos
Aguda, Figueiró dos vinhos, 58bomb, 1heli
Pedrógão Grande, 105bomb, 1 heli
Salemas, Loures, 52bomb
Barro, Loures, 207bomb, 1 meio aéreo


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 16:50)

Estranho o incendio em Loures não estar como uma ocorrência significativa...ja lá vai 4 h e 40 min que eclodiu


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

jonas disse:


> Estranho o incendio em Loures não estar como uma ocorrência significativa...ja lá vai 4 h e 40 min que eclodiu


Vi nas notícias há pouco que já está controlado, contudo parece que a uma distância de poucos klms apareceu outro em Salemas.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

jonekko disse:


> Vi nas notícias há pouco que já está controlado, contudo parece que a uma distância de poucos klms apareceu outro em Salemas.


O que deu na cmtv nao e o mesmo que agora se ve a arder e bem. Ta bastante forte. Ja leva uma coluna grande de fumo. O que deu na cmtv foi um no barro +/-

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

Dois em Pedrogao grande.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 17:07)

Casas ameaçadas em Pedrógão Grande - CMTV


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

Jodamensil disse:


> O que deu na cmtv nao e o mesmo que agora se ve a arder e bem. Ta bastante forte. Ja leva uma coluna grande de fumo. O que deu na cmtv foi um no barro +/-
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


Sim, como disse houve 3 incêndios num raio de 13 klms. Esse a que se está a referir deve ser o de Salemas também em Loures.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Jun 2017 às 17:13)

jonekko disse:


> Sim, como disse houve 3 incêndios num raio de 13 klms. Esse a que se está a referir deve ser o de Salemas também em Loures.


É isso mesmo. Salemas, lousa... enfim. Comeca o calor começa estas porcarias. Mão criminosa? Vidros no mato? Beatas? Ou combustão espontânea? Naaa. Nao acredito. Nem com 50 graus

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

O incêndio de Pedrogão está muito mau pelo que se vê na CMTV!


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 17:33)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...rande-veja-na-cmtv?ref=Famosos_BlocoFimPagina


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

e pelo que aparece mesmo no site da ANPC não há meios aéreos em Pedrogão...


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 17:46)

huguh disse:


> e pelo que aparece mesmo no site da ANPC não há meios aéreos em Pedrogão...


pois!! noto que tem havido, com o aumento da intensidade e da complicação da situação, uma diminuição/desmobilização... deve ser, certamente, pelas nuvens e dificuldade das operações aéreas


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Dois incendios pelo Ribatejo, um em Sesmarias, Salvaterra de Magos com 48 operaciomais e 14 veiculos, arde em mato, e outro em Mação, em povoamento florestal conta com 32 operacionais e 9 veiulos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

Consegue-se ver no radar do IPMA a coluna de fumo de Pedrogão. 

É uma zona com uma área gigante de pinheiros, é com grande pena que vejo aquilo a arder


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

Grande coluna de fumo que vejo a NE/E daqui
Em Nisa dois incêndios um com 80 bom e outro com 30 bomb


----------



## bigfire (17 Jun 2017 às 18:33)

Eu ainda não consegui perceber o porquê de o incêndio do concelho de Vila Real não aparecer nas ocorrências da ANPC, simplesmente aparece um outro que arde em Sabrosa.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 18:34)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/
Em directo, Pedrógão Grande: "Um caos total"


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

o site da ANPC já nem mostra as ocorrencias importantes....
4 meios aereos em Góis, mais de 200bombeiros


----------



## bigfire (17 Jun 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui as coisas começam a ficar mais calmas, diminuiu a sua violência, portanto espera-se um final de tarde mais calmo, finalmente.


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Incêndio em Alzejur:75 bomb


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

3 feridos no incêndio de Pedrogão
segundo a CMTV vão ser transportados de helicóptero


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

Ainda á pouco tempo avistava daqui a coluna de fumo negro do *Incêndio entre Vale de Estacas e Alto do Bexiga mobiliza quase meia centena de bombeiros*

Um incêndio que deflagrou na tarde deste sábado, 17 de junho, nas traseiras do Centro Escolar Salgueiro Maia, em Vale de Estacas, Santarém, está a progredir em direção ao Alto do Bexiga, já tendo consumido uma área de mato e canavial e destruído uma habitação que já estava desocupada e bastante degradada.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...ao-2-mobiliza-quase-meia-centena-de-bombeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:11)

Incêndio Florestal de Aguda- Figueiró dos Vinhos 17-06-2017


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

As fotos do IF Góis no Grupo de Ocorrências de Coimbra são abismais.


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Muitos incêndios, situação complicada.
Em Ponte de dor há 3 incêndios na mesma freguesia...


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

huguh disse:


> 3 feridos no incêndio de Pedrogão
> segundo a CMTV vão ser transportados de helicóptero



mais 4 bombeiros feridos e 1 está desaparecido - CMTV
serão da CB de Castanheira de Pêra


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 21:31)

Isto está a ficar feio!Segurança acima de tudo...forca aos soldados da paz!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:54)

*Aldeias cercadas pelas chamas em Pedrógão Grande*

O concelho de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, está com aldeias "em muito perigo, completamente cercadas" e há falta de bombeiros no combate às chamas, disse o presidente do município.

*"Estamos a tentar evacuar aldeias completamente cercadas e em muito perigo", sublinhou o presidente da Câmara Municipal, Valdemar Alves, referindo que as zonas mais afetadas são as de Mosteiro, Vila Facaia, Coelhal, Escalos Cimeiros, Regadas e Graça.*

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/lei...-pelas-chamas-em-pedrogao-grande-8570041.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 21:56)

Aqui está muito fumo e cai alguma cinza. A atmosfera está irrespirável. De onde vem?


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está muito fumo e cai alguma cinza. A atmosfera está irrespirável. De onde vem?


Ferreira do Zêzere, Pedrógão Grande, Alvaiázere e Góis


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 22:12)

robinetinidol disse:


> Ferreira do Zêzere, Pedrógão Grande, Alvaiázere e Góis


Impressionante, tão longe e a cair cinza aqui...


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

Tristesa so se ve laranja da monha casa por causa desses incêndios


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

Ferreira do Zezere com 100 bomb.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

E quanto ao IF de Góis, pouco se fala nos media


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante, tão longe e a cair cinza aqui...


é a direcção do vento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

robinetinidol disse:


> é a direcção do vento...


Muito obrigado!


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

TVI24 indica 4 mortos no incêndio de Pedrogão! Informações dadas ao jornalista.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

* Um bombeiro desaparecido e vários civis feridos no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande *
Falta de electricidade e de comunicações preocupa população, que vê o vento forte a dificultar o combate às chamas. Autarca diz que há aldeias "em muito perigo, completamente cercadas".


Um bombeiro está desaparecido e outros quatro ficaram feridos no combate a um incêndio que lavra no concelho de Pedrógão Grande desde as 14h, disse à Lusa fonte da Protecção Civil. O presidente da câmara municipal, Valdemar Alves, diz que há aldeias "em muito perigo, completamente cercadas" e que há falta de bombeiros no combate às chamas.

Uma fonte dos bombeiros explicou que há igualmente vários civis feridos e que este incêndio já passou para o concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos, também no distrito de Leiria, tendo adiantado ainda que diversos carros de bombeiros foram destruídos pelo fogo, sem precisar quantos. Alguns populares foram obrigados a abandonar as casas em zonas mais remotas.

Este incêndio, de acordo com a página da Protecção Civil, mobilizava (às 21h) 264 bombeiros, dois meios aéreos e 83 viaturas.
O fogo começou nos Escalos Fundeiros, no norte do distrito, e já obrigou ao corte do Itinerário Complementar 8, bastante a sul daquela ignição.

A ausência de electricidade e de comunicações está a preocupar a população, que, contactada pela Lusa, vê o vento forte a tornar-se adversário no combate às chamas.

"Estamos a tentar evacuar aldeias completamente cercadas e em muito perigo", sublinhou Valdemar Alves, referindo que as zonas mais afectadas são as de Mosteiro, Vila Facaia, Coelhal, Escalos Cimeiros, Regadas e Graça.

Segundo Valdemar Alves, o número de bombeiros a combater as chamas é "insuficiente".

"É impossível acudirmos a todas as aldeias. Estamos a todo o custo a ver se nos chegam bombeiros de Lisboa", realçou o autarca, visivelmente abalado, afirmando que a situação é "bastante dramática".

"Não tenho ideia de ter uma situação como esta em Pedrógão Grande. O fogo esteve às portas da vila, a 50 metros", disse, frisando que na localidade temeu-se o pior.

De acordo com Valdemar Alves, o secretário de Estado responsável pela Administração Interna está a caminho do concelho para averiguar a situação.


“Estou muito assustada e não me recordo de algum incêndio semelhante nos últimos 10 anos”, disse à Lusa um moradora de Atalaia Fundeira. Às 19h30, em Pedrógão Grande, era praticamente de noite, tal o fumo que pairava pelo ar.

“Temos muito medo que o fogo venha por aí abaixo e nos atinja”, disse também Palmira Coelho, outra moradora, antes de se refugiar em casa para proteger os seus bens.


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 22:23)

jonekko disse:


> TVI24 indica 4 mortos no incêndio de Pedrogão! Informações dadas ao jornalista.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 22:24)

jonas disse:


>


 4 mortos?? ou feridos?


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 22:25)

O jornalista disse 4 mortos civis mas estão á espera de comunicado. Tendo em conta que +e a TVI vamos esperar que não seja verdade!


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 22:27)

ainda não vi essa notícia em lado nenhum... ou queria dizer feridos e enganou-se o que é grave, ou se forem mesmo mortos é ainda mais grave


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 22:28)

Novos incendios em Alvaizer, Penela, Figueiro dos Vinhos e Castnheira de Pera, para complicar ainda mais as coisas....
Esperemos que a noticia das mortes seja um engano.


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Se puderem puxem para trás e vejam. Ainda agora o pivot do jornal voltou a frisar isso. Esperemos que seja um erro muito grosseiro!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Aqui pelo distrito do porto tem sido um dia impecavel ainda bem..aqui na minha zona grande contributo dos ciclistas que andam nestas serras...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

jonas disse:


> Novos incendios em Alvaizer, Penela, Figueiro dos Vinhos e Castnheira de Pera, para complicar ainda mais as coisas....
> Esperemos que a noticia das mortes seja um engano.


Também ouvi agora... ((


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 22:43)

Noticia muito ma, nem sei o que dizer......enfim sao mais vitimas desta miseria....


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 22:52)




----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 22:54)

Os mais preocupantes neste momento

Pedrogão Grande, 335 bombeiros
Góis, 341bomb
Sabrosa, 78bomb
Abrantes, 108bomb
Oleiros, 115bomb
Ferreira do Zêzere, 126bomb
Penela, 70bomb


ainda não vi mais nada sobre mortos em Pedrogão... penso que tenha sido um grave erro


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:00)

*Pedrógão Grande com aldeias cercadas e falta de bombeiros no combate às chamas*
EM ATUALIZAÇÃO
O concelho de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, está com aldeias "em muito perigo, completamente cercadas" e há falta de bombeiros no combate às chamas.

Partilhe





Paulo Cunha/LUSA


O concelho de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, está com aldeias “em muito perigo, completamente cercadas” e há falta de bombeiros no combate às chamas, que lavram desde as 14h00, disse à agência Lusa o presidente do município. “Estamos a tentar evacuar aldeias completamente cercadas e em muito perigo”, sublinhou o presidente da Câmara Municipal, Valdemar Alves, referindo que as zonas mais afetadas são as de Mosteiro, Vila Facaia, Coelhal, Escalos Cimeiros, Regadas e Graça.

A SIC Notícias informou que há um ferido grave. Foi assistido por uma equipa do INEM, que incluiu um helicóptero utilizado para transportar o jovem para uma unidade hospitalar de Coimbra.


Valdemar Alves acrescentou que o número de bombeiros a combater as chamas é “insuficiente” face aos incêndios que também destroem distritos vizinhos. “É impossível acudirmos a todas as aldeias. Estamos a todo o custo a ver se nos chegam bombeiros de Lisboa”, realçou o autarca, visivelmente abalado, afirmando que a situação é “bastante dramática”.

“Não tenho ideia de ter uma situação como esta em Pedrógão Grande. O fogo esteve às portas da vila, a 50 metros”, disse, frisando que na localidade temeu-se o pior. De acordo com Valdemar Alves, o secretário de Estado responsável pela Administração Interna está a caminho do concelho para averiguar a situação.

*IC8 cortado ao trânsito e um bombeiro desaparecido*
O Itinerário Complementar 8 (IC8), entre o nó da zona industrial de Pedrógão Grande e o nó do Outão, está cortado ao trânsito desde as 19h00, disse fonte da GNR. Várias habitações estão em risco na vila de Pedrógão Grande, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários locais e da Guarda Nacional Republicana.

Um bombeiro está desaparecido e outros quatro ficaram feridos no combate a este incêndio, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil. Uma fonte dos bombeiros explicou que há igualmente vários civis feridos, possivelmente quatro incluindo aquele que foi assistido no local e posteriormente transferido para Coimbra, e que o incêndio já passou para o concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos, também no distrito de Leiria, onde haverá aldeias isoladas pelas chamas. A mesma fonte adiantou, ainda, que vários carros de bombeiros foram destruídos pelo fogo, sem precisar quantos.

*Habitantes abandonam casas*
Alguns populares foram obrigados neste sábado a abandonar as suas casas em zonas mais remotas de Pedrógão Grande. Este incêndio, de acordo com a página da Proteção Civil, estava, às 20h30, a obrigar à intervenção de 180 bombeiros, dois meios aéreos e 52 viaturas.

“Estou muito assustada e não me recordo de algum incêndio semelhante nos últimos 10 anos”, disse à Lusa um moradora de Atalaia Fundeira. Às 19h30, em Pedrógão Grande, era praticamente de noite, tal o fumo que pairava pelo ar. “Temos muito medo que o fogo venha por aí abaixo e nos atinja”, disse também Palmira Coelho, outra moradora, antes de se refugiar em casa para proteger os seus bens.

O fogo começou nos Escalos Fundeiros, no norte do distrito. A ausência de eletricidade e de comunicações está a preocupar a população, que, contactada pela Lusa, vê o vento forte a tornar-se adversário no combate às chamas. Uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria, por seu lado, disse à Lusa que o incêndio naquele concelho do distrito de Leiria lavra numa zona florestal.


Também em Ferreira do Zêzere lavra um incêndio violento que ameaças algumas habitações, ajudado por ventos que têm mudado de direção com frequência. Cem bombeiros estão a combater as chamas, de acordo com a SIC N.

*Havia 21 incêndios às 19h22*
De acordo com o ‘site’ da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil na internet, 21 incêndios encontravam-se em curso em Portugal continental hoje, às 19h22, com a localidade de Fonte Limpa, concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra, a mobilizar 211 operacionais, 60 viaturas e três meios aéreos. O incêndio de Góis teve início às 14h52.

Em segundo lugar na mobilização de meios, encontrava-se o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, que estava a ser combatido por 174 operacionais, 52 viaturas e três meios aéreos, à mesma hora.

No Barro, concelho de Loures, Lisboa, 181 bombeiros, auxiliados por 56 viaturas e um meio aéreo combatiam o incêndio em curso em povoamento florestal desde as 12h02. Em Aljezur, na zona de Lavradio, um incêndio teve início pelas 17h49 e está a ser combatido por 108 operacionais de várias corporações do Algarve, apoiados por 29 veículos e dois meios aéreos.

O comandante operacional da Proteção Civil do Algarve disse à agência Lusa que as chamas estão a lavrar numa zona de mato e floresta, não existindo, pela 19h10, quaisquer casas em risco.

No conselho de Nisa, na região de Alpalhões, perto das termas da Fadagosa, distrito de Portalegre, um incêndio deflagrou às 16h48, numa zona de mato, estando atualmente a ser combatido por 83 operacionais, com 22 viaturas. Segundo o ‘site’ da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil na Internet, às 19h00 lavravam em Portugal 64 fogos, dos quais 22 em curso, cinco em resolução e 37 em conclusão.

Um incêndio em resolução significa, de acordo com a Proteção Civil, que não há perigo de propagação além do perímetro já atingido. Um fogo em conclusão é um incêndio extinto com pequenos focos de combustão dentro do perímetro atingido.
http://observador.pt/2017/06/17/ped...as-e-falta-de-bombeiros-no-combate-as-chamas/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

*Na CMTV 5 bombeiros feridos a caminho do hospital de Coimbra, da corporação de Castanheira de Pera. Não há desaparecidos. Um é ligeiro e 4 em estado grave.*


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 23:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Na CMTV 5 bombeiros feridos a caminho do hospital de Coimbra, da corporação de Castanheira de Pera. Não há desaparecidos. Um é ligeiro e 4 em estado grave.*



Exato e dito pelo presidente da liga de bombeiros
isto de inventarem notícias... jornalismo português é mau demais


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:09)

huguh disse:


> Exato e dito pelo presidente da liga de bombeiros
> isto de inventarem notícias... jornalismo português é mau demais


*Pois, não se fala de mortos! 3 civis feridos.*


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:12)

Ainda bem que o jornalista se enganou da TVI24 se enganou!


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:14)

Voltei a ouvir o mesmo jornalista a dizer o mesmo agora! Agora disse 4 ou 5 mortos, Vá-se lá entender isto! Se não é verdade porque continua a insistir?


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 23:22)

Quase 500 bomb em Pedrogao.


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 23:26)

14 civis feridos, 6 bombeiros feridos e 2 desaparecidos. 
Não há vítimas mortais confirmados.

Informação prestada agora em direto pela proteção civil


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 23:28)

*POSIT Pedrógão Grande 23h24.*


306 bombeiros, 101 viaturas.
13 ambulâncias e 5 GRIFs GRUATAs a caminho;
20 feridos (14 civis - 10 em estado grave, 6 bombeiros - 5 já evacuados);
2 desaparecidos - por confirmar;
4 frentes activas, 3 das quais com uma violência muito grande.

Novo ponto de situação à meia-noite e meia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:28)

Teya disse:


> 14 civis feridos, 6 bombeiros feridos e 2 desaparecidos.
> Não há vítimas mortais confirmados.
> 
> Informação prestada agora em direto pela proteção civil


*Esses 14 civis feridos estão em estado grave!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *POSIT Pedrógão Grande 23h24.*
> 
> 
> 306 bombeiros, 101 viaturas.
> ...


Eu ouvi 21 feridos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

Eu ouvi:

- "temos 14 vítimas, 10 das quais estão com estado grave";
- "14 e 6, 21 feridos". Nas minhas contas, 14 e 6 são 20.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 23:40)

517bombeiros em Pedrógão, reforço bem forte


----------



## AndréGM22 (17 Jun 2017 às 23:42)

19 mortos... meu deus


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 23:42)

Wow 19 vitimas mortais, 16 apanhadas em viaturas e 3 por inalação de fumo na via pública


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jun 2017 às 23:43)

AndréGM22 disse:


> 19 mortos... meu deus


?? Fonte?


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:43)

19 mortos confirmados por agora! Meu Deus! Que desastre!!!


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jun 2017 às 23:43)

*Confirmadas 19 vitimas mortais. *


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:44)

19 mortos confirmados por agora! Meu Deus! Que desastre!!! Secretário de Estado da administração interna


----------



## paulo_rafael (17 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> ?? Fonte?



Esta a dar em todas as TV´s em directo neste momento.

Vitimas morreram dentro dos carros, todas elas civis.


----------



## jonas (17 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Desastre!Tristeza.....
19!!!!!Possa


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:47)

O da Tvi24 infelizmente tinha razão relativamente a vitimas mortais! Que desastre poxa!


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 23:48)

19 mortos!!! Estou sem palavras... meu deus,,, não consigo comentar


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 23:49)

Até o pivô da RTP está emocionado. Sem palavras...


----------



## jonekko (17 Jun 2017 às 23:55)

E ainda existem localidades isoladas e estradas intransitáveis! Esperemos que consigam dominar este monstro durante a noite e que não haja mais vítimas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

Que terrível! Meu Deus, espero que não seja ainda pior!


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

Em Ferreira do Zezere o fogo ameaca casas, esperemos que nao haja mais vitimas!


----------



## Msilva (18 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

Inacreditável!


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 00:04)

20 casas ardidas em Pedrogao- sic noticias


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 00:06)

huguh disse:


> Os mais preocupantes neste momento
> 
> Pedrogão Grande, 335 bombeiros
> Góis, 341bomb
> ...



Atualização

Pedrogão Grande, 516 bombeiros
Góis, 344bomb
Sabrosa, 80bomb
Abrantes, 116bomb
Oleiros, 130bomb
Ferreira do Zêzere, 126bomb
Penela, 85bomb


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 00:06)

*O PC de Pedrogão teme mais vítimas e diz que foi fogo posto em Vale Fundeiro!*


----------



## jonekko (18 Jun 2017 às 00:06)

Isto é surreal! Não tenho memória de uma tragedia tão grande num só incendio!


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jun 2017 às 00:07)

O presidente da câmara municipal de Pedrogão Grande diz que arderam 20 habitações.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 00:08)

huguh disse:


> Atualização
> 
> Pedrogão Grande, 516 bombeiros
> Góis, 344bomb
> ...


Alvaizer- 50 bomb


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 00:13)

Não me recordo de uma tragédia tão grande... lamentável!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 00:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *O PC de Pedrogão teme mais vítimas e diz que foi fogo posto em Vale Fundeiro!*


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jun 2017 às 00:20)

Incrível! Farto desta sina dos incêndios! Parecemos uns miseráveis sem solução para isto!


----------



## jonekko (18 Jun 2017 às 00:23)

Vamos esperar pelo briefing do Sec.Estado ás 00:30 para saber mais. Temo que isto não fique por aqui. Muita gente isolada em povoações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 00:24)

Toda a gente diz que foi um fenómeno extremo de vento que tornou um fogo normal num monstro em segundos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 00:25)

Todos sabemos que esta notícia de 19 vítimas mortais no IF de Pedrógão é algo muito grave, mas vamos evitar posts de reacção, para isso usem o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre.

Tentem apenas postar informações *que ainda não foram postadas*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 00:42)

Declarado *estado de alerta máximo* e activado o plano de emergência distrital (Leiria).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jun 2017 às 01:07)

Passam anos e anos e esta palhaçada dos incêndios continua. E não culpem o calor.


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 01:12)

A rapidez dos operacionais no combate às chamas é questionada por alguns habitantes da zona afetada pelo incêndio. Ouvido pela TVI 24, um habitante de Valongo afirmou que os bombeiros demoraram duas horas a chegar ao local e que, durante esse período, as chamas ameaçaram casas da localidade.

http://observador.pt/2017/06/17/19-pessoas-morrem-em-incendio-em-pedrogao-grande/


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 01:27)

Pedrógão Grande, 557 bombeiros
Góis, 348bomb
Oleiros, 165bomb
Ferreira do Zêzere, 176bomb
Penela, 96bomb
Alvaiázere, 60bomb

infelizmente este ano prevejo que seja dos piores, foi o inverno que menos vi chover desde que me lembro
ainda não chegou a pior fase e já vamos assim


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 01:36)

o presidente da CM de Pedrógão Grande diz que está convencido que as vitimas mortais vão ser mais do dobro de 19...
meu Deus


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 01:43)

Desculpem a minha frustração....Mas porque raio a fase charlie em que a disponibilidade de meios é total tem de começar numa data fixa (1 de Julho) e não quando as condições o exigem.
Já no inicio desta semana ou no fim de semana passado tanto eu como o @MSantos falamos das condições muito perigosas para incêndios de grandes proporções. Será que as entidades andam a dormir, não consigo perceber.....


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 01:54)

E é isto.....nem sei o que dizer.


> António Costa está em reunião, por videoconferência, com responsáveis do IPMA, Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. O objetivo é o de avaliar as condições meteorológicas previstas para os próximos dias e, eventulamente, ajustar os meios de prevenção e combate aos incêndios.


Fonte: http://observador.pt/2017/06/17/19-pessoas-morrem-em-incendio-em-pedrogao-grande/


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 01:54)

Tinha que partilhar:





Fonte


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 02:05)

Ainda há pouco, pelas 23h30, estava a tentar refrescar-me na varanda e qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo fogo de artifício numa qualquer povoação próxima. É uma praga nacional.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 02:21)

sobe para 24 vitimas...
uma tristeza..


----------



## weatherbox (18 Jun 2017 às 02:21)

Estou completamente em choque, só soube disto há pouco

Sobre os foguetes ainda esta manhã li num jornal que no São joão o aeroporto do Porto estará encerrado durante 3 horas para voos porque não há forma de controlar o lançamento dos balões e eu por acaso pensei que se estivesse uma noite quente como estas também ninguém quereria saber ou controlar o lançamento dos mesmos

Mas de qualquer forma suponho que esta tragédia tenha tido a ver com uma mudança drástica na intensidade e direcção do vento provocado pelas trovoadas que acompánhamos esta tarde, e se for mesmo algo do genero não adianta muito falar de meios, tanto podem ser 50, 500 ou 5000, não estando eu a minimizar o que quer que seja e que terá que ser investigado em breve, mas por vezes há golpes de azar em que não há muita coisa que se pudesse fazer para evitar

Alguem me sabe dizer a que horas e o local em que isto ocorreu +- ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 02:55)

Na CMTV, parece que o incêndio está cada vez pior.

Só para terem noção da área de floresta:






O incêndio é numa das áreas de floresta mais densa de Portugal:






É trágico o que está a acontecer, parece uma repetição de Arouca


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jun 2017 às 03:14)

"O número de vítimas mortais em Pedrógão Grande acaba de ser atualizado para 24 (e aínda não há balanço final).

Sem dúvida não há memória de uma tragédia desta dimensão causada por um só incêndio florestal em Portugal. 

Nós (equipa gestora desta página) não estavamos presentes no teatro de operações desta ocorrência, no entanto e com os dados disponíveis podemos desde já avançar que aparentemente os vários focos de incêndio foram por ignição natural, causados por raios provenientes de trovoadas secas. 

Durante a tarde de hoje grande parte do território assistiu a fortes fenómenos de convecção térmica que provocaram trovoada e por sua vez incêndios. 

Nenhum país ou autoridade está preparado para dar resposta instantânea a inúmeros focos de incêndio espalhados por territórios de difícil acesso para mais num dia particularmente quente e com outras inúmeras ocorrências.

A sumar às trovoadas, os fenómenos de convecção térmica muitas vezes tem associados aumentos e variações bruscas do vento, tal como da sua velocidade e direção e a tarde de hoje não foi exceção! Isto acontece pelas diferenças de pressão atmosférica e pelo dinamismo das células convectivas que variam a cada instante, pura meteorologia.

Não vamos culpar os nossos soldados da paz, bombeiros, nem os seus comandados ou superiores. Hoje a natureza mostrou absolutamente que nada nem ninguém lhe consegue fazer frente com a altura e rapidez que a mesma se manifestou.

Muitos dos Incêndios do nosso país são originados com recurso a mão criminosa, porém, hoje assistimos plenamente a incêndios naturais, a um risco natural.

Apresentamos as mais pesadas e sinceras condolências às famílias e amigos das vítimas."

Fonte:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=439421723095843&id=188864458151572


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jun 2017 às 03:16)

weatherbox disse:


> Estou completamente em choque, só soube disto há pouco
> 
> Sobre os foguetes ainda esta manhã li num jornal que no São joão o aeroporto do Porto estará encerrado durante 3 horas para voos porque não há forma de controlar o lançamento dos balões e eu por acaso pensei que se estivesse uma noite quente como estas também ninguém quereria saber ou controlar o lançamento dos mesmos
> 
> ...


Não estavam avisados para as trovoadas? Se não, porquê? Não há vigias nas florestas? Se não, porquê? Não há prevenção? Patrulhas? Porque não há torres de vigia na floresta? Fiscalização, nada? Este negócio dá de comer a muita gente, é o que é...

Se houvessem patrulhas a patrulhar as florestas, muito certamente seria contido. Outra coisa, porque não se chamam logo os meu aéreos? Ao mínimo fogo, passar logo um avião por cima, reduz logo a possibilidade de alastrar. 


São coisas que nunca entenderei.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 03:59)

Hoje vou ajudar os bombeiros a derrotarem o incêndio de grandes proporções em Leiria , força bombeiros !


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 04:04)

Orion disse:


> Não me parece que o AC tenha explicado bem a situação na TV (coisa que não deve ser da sua culpa). Ele basicamente atribuiu as culpas da situação às trovoadas secas. Mas ao que parece o incêndio começou pela hora de almoço, altura em que não haviam trovoadas. Acredito sim que a convectividade do final da tarde/início da noite tenha piorado a situação (mas não foi a fonte).
> 
> 
> Todos os anos é a mesma coisa, sim. Mas sempre houveram (e sempre haverão) incendiários, terrenos com falta de cuidado (a biomassa é fundamental para o equilíbrio ecológico) e incapacidade/incompetência dos bombeiros. A mudança do clima e a pressão urbanística não perdoam.



É certo que não terá sido a fonte, mas a culpa morre sempre solteira na maioria dos casos. E não querendo desculpabilizar o palerma do incendiário, ou estar aqui a fazer grandes juízos de valor, e a culpabilizar pessoas inocentes, pergunto que papel teve a ANPC e o próprio IPMA na tentativa de evitar esta tragédia e evacuar atempadamente as pessoas dos locais críticos, obviamente que agora falar é muito fácil para quem não tem a responsabilidade nas mãos (como diriam alguns, treinadores de bancada há muitos), não quero ser um treinador de bancada, mas carambas, repare-se que o IPMA, por exemplo,  voltou novamente a nem sequer emitir avisos relativos à situação convectiva da tarde de ontem, sabemos que este tipo de condições é muito imprevisível, mas por vezes parece que as autoridades competentes "ficam literalmente a ver o barco afundar". Questiono assim, se o IPMA não podia ter tido um papel mais pro-activo junto da ANPC acerca da aproximação das células convectivas... Ou tendo fornecido informações, porque carga de água, a ANPC pouco ou nada fez perante a situação.

*A verdade é que eu também não sei a que horas os óbitos ocorreram,* *se tiverem ocorrido antes da tal aproximação das células convectivas, nada do que falei fará muito sentido*, mas julgo que haverá muita coisa a avaliar e a tentar esclarecer assim que aquele inferno termine.

Amanhã voltará a ser um dia complicado em termos de incêndios, é certo que os canadair chegam amanhã, como diz o @Scan_Ferr, por que motivo não há logo de início um combate mais intensivo aos incêndios, mas afinal há necessidade de sacrificar tantas pessoas em prole de algumas passagens de um avião? É por causa do dinheiro envolvido? Parece que se está sempre à espera do pior para agir. E não nos esqueçamos que o dia de amanhã poderá também ser complicado relativamente à atuação dos meios aéros, porque as aeronaves não poderão circular muito bem se começarem a explodir trovoadas intensas.

Enfim, triste sina a da nossa floresta e das populações envolventes


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 04:20)

Isto está mau , hoje ainda poderão rebentar trovoadas no interior pela tarde , eu já sabia que ia acontecer estes incêndios todos ,  porque a humidade esteve sempre alta o que já é mau , temperatura acima dos 40 graus e para piorar o vento , agora estou para ver como é que os bombeiros vão dominar os incêndio em Leiria .


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2017 às 04:22)

@Mr. Neves  os Canádairs presentes no decif 2017 estavam em Vila Real.
Os meios não esticam e a sua deslocação ocupa muito tempo.
Além disso foram vários focos seguidos e perto uns dos outros. Os meios aéreos pesados atribuídos a zona ficaram logo ocupados.
Enviar os 2 fireboss de Vila Real quando actuam até as 20 horas não faria mais que show off.
Convencam se que os meios aéreos não resolvem incendios.
Se assim fosse não havia incêndios florestais nos EUA tal e a frota


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 04:23)

Una auténtica tragedia. Como antiguo bombero (trabajé en ello durante 4 años) sólo puedo expresar mi mayor apoyo y fuerza para los equipos de extinción y todos los ciudadanos inocentes afectados. Independientemente de que en este caso pueda atribuirse el origen a rayos de tormentas secas (aún por confirmar oficialmente. Inicialmente se habló de un incendio intencionado), lo que ocurre en el oeste y noroeste ibéricos no puede tener otro calificativo sino el de terrorismo. Parece una plaga bíblica, pero puede y debe acabarse con ello!!


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 04:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Convencam se que os meios aéreos não resolvem incendios.



Así es  Sirven para "bajar" incendios pero no para acabar completamente con ellos. Es algo que se aprende rápido cuando trabajas en incendios forestales


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 04:30)

slbgdt disse:


> @Mr. Neves  os Canádairs presentes no decif 2017 estavam em Vila Real.
> Os meios não esticam e a sua deslocação ocupa muito tempo.
> Além disso foram vários focos seguidos e perto uns dos outros. Os meios aéreos pesados atribuídos a zona ficaram logo ocupados.
> Enviar os 2 fireboss de Vila Real quando actuam até as 20 horas não faria mais que show off.
> ...



Pois, não quis dizer com aquilo que os aviões resolvam o problema por inteiro, mas podem minorar, não fosse isso não seriam precisos bombeiros para nada. Mas para mim julgo que se está sempre à espera do pior para tomar medidas. Mas pronto, isto depois leva a discussões de outro nível, como o dispositivo que cada país pode oferecer, e à velha história de que se o dinheiro fosse gasto em prevenção poder-se-ia evitar muitas situações.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2017 às 04:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, não quis dizer com aquilo que os aviões resolvam o problema por inteiro, mas podem minorar, não fosse isso não seriam precisos bombeiros para nada. Mas para mim julgo que se está sempre à espera do pior para tomar medidas. Mas pronto, isto depois leva a discussões de outro nível, como o dispositivo que cada país pode oferecer, e à velha história de que se o dinheiro fosse gasto em prevenção poder-se-ia evitar muitas situações.



Eu falo com experiência de campo.
Maior parte das vezes os meios aéreos trabalham a toa.
Á situação ideal é mesmo ter um meio aéreo pesado por cima e bombeiros por baixo.
Mas nestas situações os bombeiros não esticam e é humanamente impossível comandar cada sector um homem só.
Se há coisa que acontece cá no norte e á malta tomar inciativa de se comandar sozinha.
Mas isso é algo mais complicado.
O sistema funciona mas até um determinado ponto.
Em Tavira 2012 por exemplo chegaram a ter sectores de 25 km com briefing no posto de comando de 3 em 3 horas.
E impossível gerir meios assim
Acontecia de estar os meios parados a espera.
Quando iam as aldeias já lá tinha passado.
Ou o comandante de uma grif os tem no sítio e toma iniciativa sujeito a repressões e castigos ou continua a arder livremente


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2017 às 04:39)

Pek disse:


> Así es  Sirven para "bajar" incendios pero no para acabar completamente con ellos. Es algo que se aprende rápido cuando trabajas en incendios forestales



E verdade. 
Em Portugal usamos meios aéreos para televisões verem e acalmar a população.
O ano passado num incêndio criticavam a falta deles.
Eles lá vieram 2 fireboss.
Mas estávamos a proteger casas.
Resultado? 
Os fireboss foram apagar uma zona de Mato sem bombeiros pois não conseguiam actuar em cima das casas


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 07:25)

*25 mortos confirmados. Autoridades confessam em voz off que podem ser o dobro!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 07:42)

*Novo balanço:

39 mortos, mais de 50 feridos, 6 em estado grave!
4 frentes activas incontroláveis.

*


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 07:58)

Bem disse o presidente de Pedrogão grande que os 19 iam para o dobro... Já vamos nos 39, quantos mais serão? 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 08:05)

huguh disse:


> Bem disse o presidente de Pedrogão grande que os 19 iam para o dobro... Já vamos nos 39, quantos mais serão?
> 
> Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


Pois e o problema é que a muitas aldeias ainda não se chegou e as 4 frentes muito complicadas com extrema violência.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 08:33)

Segundo a RTP o incêndio terá tido origem nas trovoadas secas 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 08:35)

*43 mortos confirmados. 59 feridos!*


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 08:39)

Acho que infelizmente o número não vai parar ainda.. Que tragédia 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 08:55)

Incendio em Penela tambem ja vai nos 170 bomb


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:09)

huguh disse:


> Segundo a RTP o incêndio terá tido origem nas trovoadas secas
> 
> Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk



Edit2; Retiro o que disse, estava completamente deslocado da localização de Pedrogão, pensava ser mais junto à costa. Sendo assim há essa possibilidade sim, aquelas descargas parecem ser por essa zona..

Edit: Entre as 14:30 e as 15h:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:12)

*Quatro frentes ainda ativas, duas das quais com extrema violência*
O fogo que deflagrou no sábado à tarde em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, e que já vitimou 43 pessoas [último balanço, mantém quatro frentes ativas de grande intensidade, disse hoje o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna.

“Não houve diminuição de intensidade, mantém-se exatamente tudo na mesma desde o último ponto de situação, com quatro frentes ativas, duas das quais com extrema violência”, referiu Jorge Gomes.

O governante, que falava aos jornalistas num “briefing” realizado às 7h30 em Pedrógão Grande, junto ao posto de comando, adiantou que é aguardada a chegada de aviões ‘Canadair’ portugueses, espanhóis e franceses.

_Agência Lusa_


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 09:15)

Segundo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA o de gois dirije-se para pedrogao


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Jun 2017 às 09:17)

Temos de ajudar os bombeiros , eu vou ajuda los , e a espanha e a frança também .


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:17)

Há 21m8:56Edgar Caetano
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*"O que podia ter sido feito, foi feito", diz presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros*
Jaime Marta Soares, presidente da Liga de Bombeiros, faz à RTP “um balanço terrível, uma autêntica catástrofe”.

“O fogo progrediu a uma velocidade diabólica, nunca vista, inimaginável”, afirma o responsável, elogiando a “grande capacidade das forças no terreno, que rapidamente chegaram ao local e se organizaram, sentiram-se no limite das suas capacidades. Tudo fizeram, numa luta desigual contra a natureza zangada”

Faz sentido falar em falta de meios? “A velocidade das chamas, não há velocidade possível de deslocação de meios comparável à velocidade das chamas. Para isso era preciso estarem 1000 ou 1500 homens a postos, no terreno, com 300 ou 400 viaturas, lá instalados. A organização foi rápida e foi a possível. O que podia ter sido feito, foi feito, não tenho a mínima dúvida”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:28)

Agora9:26Filomena Martins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*O presidente do governo espanhol, Maria Rajoy, expressa as suas condolências.*





Mariano Rajoy Brey 

✔@marianorajoy
Sobrecogido por la tragedia de Pedrógão Grande. El pueblo portugués cuenta con nuestra solidaridad, apoyo y cariño, @antoniocostapm. MR

09: 25 - 18 Jun 2017


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:34)

*F. DO ZÊZERE | FOGO CONTROLADO DEPOIS DE UMA MADRUGADA DE AFLIÇÃO*

Foi uma noite em sobressalto, a que se viveu neste sábado 17 de junho, no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, com um incêndio a varrer várias localidades – e a fazer 43 vítimas mortais a poucos quilómetros, em Pedrogão Grande. O fogo em Ferreira do Zêzere teve início às 20 horas e só pelas quatro da madrugada é que a situação foi dada como controlada, ocasião em que o mediotejo.net encontrou no teatro das operações o presidente da Câmara, Jacinto Lopes, juntamente com o vice-presidente Paulo Neves.

http://www.mediotejo.net/f-do-zezere-fogo-controlado-depois-de-uma-madrugada-de-aflicao/

Quanto ao incendio de Pedrógão Grande, é de lamentar as vítimas mortais, e esperar que o numero de vítimas fique por aqui, como disseram já é a maior tragédia dos últimos 50 anos.
Eu daqui avisto em redor uma densa coluna de fumo negro, e paira no ar o cheiro a queimado.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 09:37)

será que a parte das ocorrências importantes no site da ANPC também só estão a funcionar a partir de 1 de julho? ...,

neste momento

Pedrógão Grande, 719 bombeiros, 5 meios áereos
Góis, 380bomb, 4 MA
Oleiros, 184bomb, 2 MA
Penela, 169bomb, 1 MA
Alvaiázere, 59bomb


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:39)

*Onze distritos do país estão em risco 'máximo' de incêndio*
Onze distritos do país estão hoje em risco ‘máximo’ de incêndio, segundo informação disponível na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

No norte do país estão em risco ‘máximo’ de incêndio mais de meia centena de concelhos dos distritos de Vila Real, Guarda, Bragança, Coimbra, Viseu, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Portalegre, Santarém, Beja e Faro.

O resto do interior norte e centro do país estão com um risco ‘muito elevado’ de incêndio e a maioria da região do Alentejo encontra-se em risco ‘elevado’.

_Agência Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:45)

*PJ afasta origem criminosa de incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrogão Grande*
O diretor nacional da Polícia Judiciária (PJ) afirmou à Lusa que o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado no concelho de Pedrógão Grande teve origem numa trovoada seca, afastando qualquer indício de origem criminosa.

_Agência Lusa_


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 09:46)

*Criança de quatro anos será uma das vítimas mortais do incêndio*
Em Pedrógão Grande o ambiente é de grande dor nesta manhã de domingo. Uma testemunha contou à TVI24 que o genro e o afilhado deste, de apenas quatro anos, foram duas das vítimas mortais da tragédia. Esta é uma informação que não foi confirmada pelas autoridades

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...-mortais-do-incendio/594635f20cf2104a4a326c0a


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 09:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *PJ afasta origem criminosa de incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrogão Grande*
> O diretor nacional da Polícia Judiciária (PJ) afirmou à Lusa que o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado no concelho de Pedrógão Grande teve origem numa trovoada seca, afastando qualquer indício de origem criminosa.
> 
> _Agência Lusa_


É provável dado o número de ignicoes naquela zona...
Precisamos urgentemente da ajuda do céu.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 10:05)

*57 mortos... *


----------



## Andre Barbosa (18 Jun 2017 às 10:05)

57 mortos já confirmados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 10:06)

Sobe para *57 vítimas mortais*.

Quase 900 bombeiros no terreno (887, mais precisamente).


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Jun 2017 às 10:17)

Que caos!  e vai continuar a aumentar conforme vao varrendo as areas ardidas. Muitas dentro de carros

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Temperaturas altas, humidade baixa, trovoadas secas, e o vento forte originado pelo próprio fogo, isto tudo numa zona densamente povoada de eucaliptos e como muitas aldeias dispersas no meio da floresta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

*Polícia Judiciária afasta origem criminosa de incêndio. Um raio atingiu uma árvore*

O diretor nacional da Polícia Judiciária (PJ) afirmou hoje à Lusa que o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado no concelho de Pedrógão Grande teve origem numa trovoada seca, afastando qualquer indício de origem criminosa

Não houve mão criminosa no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. É esta a conclusão da Polícia Judiciária. “A PJ, em perfeita articulação com a GNR, conseguiu determinar a origem do incêndio e tudo aponta muito claramente para que sejam causas naturais. Inclusivammente encontrámos a árvore que foi atingida por um raio”, disse Almeida Rodrigues.

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/po...inosa-de-incendio.-Um-raio-atingiu-uma-arvore

Vou falar agora de um autentico rastilho que observo sempre os eucaliptos são cortados e é vendida a sua madeira, tenho visto muitos hectares de eucaliptais em que depois de cortados, toda a sua ragem é deixada no chão, ou seja um verdadeiro rastilho que fica para arder um dia destes.
No meu ver acho que as empresas que cortam os eucaliptps deviam de ser fiscalizadas, e não deviam deixar eles retirarem a madeira sem antes triturarem toda a ramagem, até porque hoje em dia já existe no mercado muitos trituradores que fazem isso e depois podem deixar os resíduos na terra ou então vender para empresas de compostagem.

*UE aciona Mecanismo de Proteção Civil para ajudar Portugal*
*Comissário europeu para a Ajuda Humanitária, Christos Stylianides, anunciou este domingo que a União Europeia (UE) está pronta ajudar Portugal, tendo já sido enviados aviões de combate a incêndios pelo Mecanismo de Proteção Civil europeu*


----------



## Cocas (18 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

Conheço relativamente bem a zona e infelizmente não acredito que o número de vítimas mortais fique por aqui. Há muitas habitações dispersas junto a áreas florestais densas. 
Infelizmente acredito que não fique longe da centena. 
Ontem foi um cenário atípico. Acho que os bombeiros não estavam sensibilizados para uma situação destas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

57 mortos....

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/jessica-entrou-na-boca-do-inferno-teve-sorte-e-voltou-para-tras

Tem que rolar muitas cabeças, incluindo membros do governo, vergonha e não venham para cá dizer que foi feito o possível que não foi. Se, as autoridades não fecharam as estradas não são as pessoas as culpabilizadas, não existe organização em Portugal.

Portugal, tem uma fase crítica desde de Maio a meados de Outubro no que toca a incêndios, agora dividem as fases de forma patética, a protecção civil neste país, vale zero e se num incêndio nem são capazes de fechar as estradas.

Se, algum dia, existir um violento sismo acompanhado de tsunami, não se preocupem, porque as autoridades só vão alertar depois da onda passar.

Agora, é altura dos fogos todos falam a partir de meados de Outubro, a cambada de incompetentes que lideram os organismos públicos em Portugal, estão sentados no bem bom, em Maio ou em Junho, quando começa o país a arder, é que lembram-se da prevenção e lá vem a ladainha que temos que prevenir e depois esquecem. Cambada de governantes incompetentes.

O Marcelo ainda vem dizer que não podia ter sido feito mais, é vergonhoso. http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...e-marcelo-diz-que-nao-era-possivel-fazer-mais

Era possível, pelo menos, salvaguardar as vidas humanas e cortarem todas as estradas da região e colocarem as pessoas a salvo.


----------



## weatherbox (18 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Nas TV há bocado uma popular referiu que ouviu uns trovões e passado pouco tempo foi como que um ciclone de vento e chamas, palavras dela. Outro popular referiu que arderam casas com perimetros bastante seguros sem combustiveis à volta porque o fogo ia pelo ar, houve pessoas que escaparam enfiando-se dentro de tanques de água ardendo tudo à volta. Que tragédia


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 11:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 57 mortos....
> 
> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/jessica-entrou-na-boca-do-inferno-teve-sorte-e-voltou-para-tras
> 
> ...


*Discordo em absoluto! Só um cego é que não vê que o que aconteceu foi totalmente sem precedentes e descrito pelos bombeiros como cenário nunca visto. Claro que se deve repensar a estratégia, mas tudo isto é demasiado grande para ter sido totalmente evitado.*


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 11:42)

Como ya se ha comentado en algunos congresos especializados creo que esta tragedia también ha de servir para replantear la estrategia ibérica de incendios forestales. No tiene sentido tener multitud de medios aéreos y terrestres parados mientras al otro lado de la "raya" se desarrolla una ola incendiaria incontrolable que necesita de una ingente cantidad de medios. Sería algo válido en ambas direcciones y que iría más allá de apoyos puntuales.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 11:46)

Deu agora na tvi24, 2 corpos de uma avó e neta que ainda estão dentro do carro queimados à vista de todos e nem tapados estão...
tragédia surreal. imagino o que ainda há por lá onde ainda ninguem chegou


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 11:54)

*Protecção civil link de ocorrências:* http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

dahon disse:


> Desculpem a minha frustração....Mas porque raio a fase charlie em que a disponibilidade de meios é total tem de começar numa data fixa (1 de Julho) e não quando as condições o exigem.
> Já no inicio desta semana ou no fim de semana passado tanto eu como o @MSantos falamos das condições muito perigosas para incêndios de grandes proporções. Será que as entidades andam a dormir, não consigo perceber.....



Infelizmente não se pode dizer que tenha sido uma tragédia imprevista. 

Condições extremas, tal como tínhamos dito, resultaram num evento extremo. Já é o pior incêndio de sempre em Portugal... Uma grande tristeza.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2017 às 11:59)

Foi um worst case scenario.

Temperaturas anormalmente altas  como tem sido norma nos últimos 2 anos (evidentemente consequencias das mudancas climáticas que causam aquecimento recorde desde 2015 em muitas regioes do planeta). Monoculturas extensas de eucalipto, em especial na zona centro de Portugal, onde ocorreu este fogo e o do ano passado de Arouca, estas monoculturas tem que mudar e dar lugar a florestas mais diversas e menos combustíveis, mas como proceder quando a maioria delas está em propriedade privada?


----------



## cova beira (18 Jun 2017 às 11:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 57 mortos....
> 
> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/jessica-entrou-na-boca-do-inferno-teve-sorte-e-voltou-para-tras
> 
> ...




conheço muito bem esta zona, as pessoas que foram apanhadas na estrada deviam estar a fugir do fogo portanto cortar estradas não seria a solução. 
este incêndio voltaria a acontecer nas mesmas condições climatéricas, e infelizmente não me parece que os bombeiros pudessem fazer mais. Portugal é um país onde não há nenhum bom senso nem autoridades competentes ao nível da organização florestal esta região é um exemplo disso. Enquanto existirem milhares de hectares de eucaliptos e pinheiros neste país os fogos vão continuar e estas tragédias poderão se repetir, costuma-se dizer que a natureza encarrega-se de corrigir os erros cometidos pelos humanos e este é um exemplo disso, se um pais quente como o nosso é dotado de arvores muito resistentes ao fogo e pouco inflamáveis não se devia subjugar a empresas que só pensam nos lucros e enchem este país de arvores que são um enorme rastilho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 11:59)

*Pontos de vigilância estão a ser montados em Leiria e Pombal*
O presidente da Comunidade Intermunicipal da Região de Leiria (CIMRL), Raul Castro, disse que estão a ser montados pontos de vigilância nos concelhos de Leiria e Pombal como prevenção em relação ao incêndio que lavra nos concelhos vizinhos.

“Como medida de prevenção, estamos agora a formar um conjunto de pontos de vigilância dentro do limite dos nossos concelhos que tenham a ver com o norte do distrito, especialmente para em conjunto podermos estar alerta para rapidamente poder atuar se, infelizmente, vier a acontecer a extensão do fogo para o território”, declarou à Lusa Raul Castro, também presidente da Câmara Municipal de Leiria.

“Neste momento, estão a colocar (os pontos de vigilância) nas zonas de vizinhança (do incêndio), seja no concelho de Pombal, seja no próprio concelho de Leiria, na zona de Colmeias”, acrescentou.

Segundo Raul Castro, que também é presidente da Comissão Distrital da Proteção Civil, vários meios e pessoas estão envolvidos na formação destes postos de vigilâncias, desde autarcas a bombeiros.

“Hoje, aquilo que fizemos foi convocar com urgência a Comissão Distrital da Proteção Civil para, em reunião, ser decidido o acionamento do plano de emergência distrital, que foi sancionado pelo senhor secretário de Estado (da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes)”, disse.

Segundo Raul Castro, “estão no terreno as diversas entidades, como bombeiros, segurança social, polícia judiciária, proteção civil, entre outras, para fazer também uma avaliação mais segura, dentro do possível, sobre toda esta situação”.

_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 12:00)

7 meios aéreos no incêndio de Góis, também não está fácil por lá


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:00)

*Vídeo captado no IC8 mostra a enorme coluna de fogo em Pedrógão Grande*
Um vídeo captado no IC8 e enviado para a redação da TVI mostra as chamas e a enorme coluna de fumo nas imediações de Pedrógão Grande neste sábado à tarde. O vídeo termina junto à saída para Pedrógão Grande, onde é visível uma árvore caída sobre uma das vias de trânsito.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

*Vídeo amador mostra GNR a evitar que automobilistas se dirigissem para o fogo*



*Os agentes da autoridade pediram aos condutores para fazerem inversão de marcha, já com o fogo no horizonte*

**


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 12:03)

Actualização 12:00: *58 vítimas mortais*.


----------



## AJCS (18 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

É só especialistas a comentar!!!

Percebam que muitas vezes não é possível prever e muito menos controlar situações que pelas suas características levam a tragédias destas,
Se isso fosse possível vivíamos num mundo perfeito.

Os relatos falam de um verdadeiro inferno, prever, combater e controlar isso deve ser humanamente impossível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:07)

*Mais uma vítima mortal. 58 mortos e 54 feridos*
Nova atualização do número de mortos e feridos, há mais uma vítima mortal — há 58 mortos e 54 feridos.

Vai haver nova atualização às 13 horas.

Apelo do secretário de Estado da Admistração Interna, Jorge Gomes em situações destas: “não venham ver os fogos para a rua”.

Jorge Gomes diz que os meios aéreos não estão a poder intervir livremente mas estão a dar uma ajuda com o combate aos fogos.

“Duas frentes que se estão a render à nossa capacidade. Vamos dar luta e vamos tentar vencer”.


----------



## FSantos (18 Jun 2017 às 12:10)

*Vídeo amador mostra GNR a evitar que automobilistas se dirigissem para o fogo*

Não consigo compreender como foi possivel deixarem tantos carros chegarem tão perto das chamas. 

Imaginemos só que uma rajada de vento atirava o fogo sobre quem lá estava.

Como há ainda quem arrisque a propria vida à vista de tal cenário? Como há gente a tentar passar ao ver tanto fumo e fogo?!


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 12:13)

Trovoada seca e downbrust... uma enorme tragédia natural, não há aqui culpados... não havia muito a fazer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:14)

*Acabei de ouvir um relato extremo, de que as temperaturas eram tão altas que assim que as pessoas tentavam sair dos carros entravam de imediato em combustão! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:15)

*Seis estradas cortadas nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra e Vila Real*
Seis estradas nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra e Vila Real estavam, cerca das 11h30 de hoje, cortadas ao trânsito devido à ocorrência de incêndios, informou fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR).

De acordo com o oficial de serviço da GNR, o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, está a provocar o corte do trânsito no IC8 – Itinerário Complementar 8, no nó da zona industrial, entre os quilómetros 90 e 84, e na EN2 – Estrada Nacional 2, em dois troços diferentes da via.

No distrito de Coimbra, o incêndio no concelho de Penela está a afetar a Estrada Nacional 347 e a Estrada Municipal n.º 1202, na localidade de São João do Deserto.

Ainda no distrito de Coimbra, está cortada a Estrada Nacional 112, no concelho de Góis, devido à ocorrência de incêndios na zona.

No distrito de Vila Real, está cortada a Estrada Municipal n.º 1275-2, no concelho de Sabrosa.

Segundo a GNR, três estradas nacionais, duas estradas municipais e um itinerário complementar estão hoje cortados devido à ocorrência de incêndios.

_Agência Lusa_


----------



## Lightning (18 Jun 2017 às 12:16)

A única coisa que eu gostava de deixar aqui em forma de desabafo e comentário... É que mesmo sendo uma situação que não é "directa" a muitos, incluindo a mim, me deixa muito triste e que me causa um verdadeiro nó no estômago só de tentar imaginar sequer como terá sido tudo, momento a momento... Não sou de me comover muito mas desta vez rendo-me a isso, ninguém merece isto, a palavra "tragédia" não chega. As situações de que tenho conhecimento são indirectas, uma delas, uma amiga de um amigo meu perdeu 2 familiares e não tem quaisquer notícias dos outros. 2 familiares que a ajudaram a criar. A outra situação é de um bombeiro que só hoje de manhã se conseguiu contactar, e que diz que o fogo caminha na direcção da casa dele, encosta abaixo.

Sou daquelas pessoas que se tivesse possibilidade ia sem pensar duas vezes dar a minha ajuda, por mais inútil que fosse, mas dar a minha ajuda de forma consciente e civilizada, porque como todos já viram é uma situação em que, em certos momentos, pouco ou nada já se pode fazer. O pior, que me dá mesmo uma facada no coração, é ler/ver/saber que as pessoas morreram de uma forma horrível, talvez da mais horrível que possa haver...

Não interessa se é gente que me é desconhecida ou não, o que interessa é que estas pessoas tinham as vidas pela frente, e que nada fizeram para merecer acabar assim.

Deixo a minha palavra de força e coragem aos que tentam controlar a situação e que estão a dar mais do que aquilo que conseguem dar para que o inferno acabe. Não consigo dizer mais nada.............


----------



## AJCS (18 Jun 2017 às 12:25)

Os nossos bombeiros e protecção civil merecem a nossa solidariedade e o nosso agradecimento, muitos dos bombeiros que nos socorrem nos momentos de aflição, são homens e mulheres voluntários, dão-nos o seu esforço e às vezes a vida, a eles a minha homenagem.

(Ainda hoje pelas 10,15h o CDOS (Centro distrital de operações de socorro) de Braga fez testes de comunicações, englobando todas as corporações de bombeiros e hospitais do distrito, e fazem isso com frequência sem relação directa com a tragédia de ontem)


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 12:26)

incêndio continua a progredir, com o avançar da tarde espera-se mais umas horas aflitivas
CMTV a fazer direto mais uma vez quase em cima das chamas... enfim


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:33)

huguh disse:


> incêndio continua a progredir, com o avançar da tarde espera-se mais umas horas aflitivas
> CMTV a fazer direto mais uma vez quase em cima das chamas... enfim


É incrível, nem os animais conseguem fugir, a CMTV a mostrar *em directo* um grupo de veados a tentar fugir mas estão completamente encurralados pelo fogo!


----------



## Zulo (18 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

https://www.bps.pt/2017/06/18/pilot...-a-mae-natureza-decidiu-que-quem-manda-e-ela/

Não havia muito mais que pudessem fazer.. É rezar pelas vítimas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2017 às 12:45)

Alguém me explica porque é que o IPMA simplesmente deixou de emitir o aviso de trovoada? É que já não o fazem há uma data de anos. Há uma série de coisas inexplicáveis nesta instituição que é o IPMA. Se não vão usar mais o aviso ao menos que o retirem da lista. Não é que iria fazer muita diferença, mas ao menos mostrariam alguma competência ao fazê-lo. Vejo esse aviso a ser emitido por toda Europa, inclusive na vizinha Espanha, e por cá, e no dia que mais faria sentido, chapéu. Num dia com temperaturas extremas, vento forte e previsão de trovoada, ficam a dormir à sombra. É uma vergonha. Noutro país qualquer emitiam logo um aviso e um comunicado à população até.

Estava um meteorologista a dizer na Sic que estas coisas são difíceis de prever, acredito, mas estava lá no site do IPMA a falar na previsão de trovoada, e todos aqui no fórum sabiam que ia haver.

Mesmo que isto da trovoada seca seja areia para os olhos, é uma palhaçada o IPMA ignorar tudo isto. Um país como o nosso merecia um serviço muito melhor. Desde que o Instituto de Meteorologia desapareceu, e vieram com a história do instituto do mar e afins, desapareceu a previsão meteorológica dignamente competente para Portugal. Triste.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 12:47)

há também agora um incêndio aqui em frente em Lamego..

Pedrógão Grande, 692 bombeiros, 5 meios áereos
Góis, 378bomb, 7 MA
Oleiros, 186bomb, 3 MA
Penela, 161bomb, 1 MA
Alvaiázere, 96bomb, 1 MA
Lamego, 41bomb, 1 MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

*Os meios no terreno: mais de 1.600 homens, quase 500 veículos e 15 meios aéreos*
Mais de 1.600 homens, apoiados por 495 veículos e 15 meios aéreos combatiam pelas 12h00 de hoje cinco grandes incêndios que lavravam nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Leiria e Santarém, segundo dados da Proteção Civil.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), as chamas que deflagraram às 14h43 de sábado em Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, mobilizavam ao meio-dia 690 operacionais, 216 veículos e quatro meios aéreos.

O número de pessoas que morreram naquele incêndio florestal aumentou para 58, disse hoje o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes. No distrito de Coimbra, 377 homens, apoiados por 113 veículos e seis meios aéreos, combatem o fogo que deflagrou sábado às 14h52 numa zona de floresta na freguesia de Álvares, concelho de Góis.

Ainda naquele distrito, as chamas que lavram no concelho de Penela, freguesia de Espinhal, estão a mobilizar 163 homens, 49 veículos de um meio aéreo. Cento e oitenta e seis homens, 57 veículos e três meios aéreos estão a combater o fogo que deflagrou no sábado, às 18h09, numa zona de mato da freguesia de Orvalhos, concelho de Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco.

Apesar de já estar em fase de resolução, o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado às 20h09 numa zona de floresta em Ferreira do Zêzere, distrito de Santarém, ainda está a mobilizar no terreno 216 homens, 60 veículos e um meio aéreo. A ANPC considera incêndios em resolução aqueles que já não apresentam perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

*"É provável" que número de mortos aumente, diz ministro da Saúde*
O ministro da Saúde está em Coimbra onde disse que os Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra “responderam muito bem” aos primeiros momentos e que lá estão internadas seis pessoas “em situação considerada muito grave, nos cuidados intensivos e nos queimados”. Adalberto Campos Fernandes foi questionado sobre a eventual subida do número de vítimas mortais, no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande: “É provável [que o número aumente], esperemos que não. Há um empenho dos profissionais de saúde para o evitar, mas há doentes internados em situação muito difícil“.

O ministro e o secretário de Estado da Saúde, Manuel Delgado, estão em Coimbra “para garantir que o dispositivo está em condições de apoiar os que estão no terreno, bombeiros e proteção civil”. “O dispositivo tem funcionado bem”, garantiu Adalberto Campos Fernandes que disse ainda que à tarde estará em Lisboa, nos Hospitais de Santa Maria e São José, “para garantir que os hospitais da rede do Serviço Nacional de Saúde, em colaboração com o INEM e a Proteção Civil, estão a dar a resposta que devem dar e estão a dar com toda a qualidade”.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 13:04)

Uma noção da proximidade dos vários incêndios


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 13:08)

Nova atualização em Pedrógão Grande:* 62 mortos*


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 13:11)

Mu


huguh disse:


> Uma noção da proximidade dos vários incêndios


Muito mau mesmo!So mortes.....


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:16)

*"Estão a levantar-se outra vez ventos cruzados"*
O secretário de Estado da Administração Interna disse que os operacionais estão neste momento “muito preocupados porque se estão a levantar ventos cruzados”, num “cenário como o de ontem. Foi aí que se deu a grande explosão”.

Jorge Gomes também repetiu que, de acordo com a primeira análise da Polícia Judiciária, “foi um raio de trovoada seca que rachou uma árvore e aí iniciou-se tudo o que se propagou”. O governante diz que os operacionais no terreno estão com “dificuldade em atuar. Mas estamos a utilizar os meios que as circunstâncias nos permitem. Não vamos lamentar se deviam estar todos ou não. Estamos a lutar e vamos vencer esta luta”.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 13:30)

Precisamos de chuva urgentemente!!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:33)

*PJ ainda está a avaliar se há mais vítimas em aldeias adjacentes à estrada nacional*
O número de vítimas mortais pode ainda estar longe de estar fechado, já que há aldeias junto da estrada nacional 236 onde as autoridades ainda estão a fazer o levantamento dos danos. A Polícia Judiciária ainda está a fazer “o levantamento e recolha de vestígios, relativamente a corpos dispersos por vários locais. Não está concluído esse processo”, disse à RTP o Diretor da Polícia Científica, Carlos Farinha.

O responsável da PJ disse que os 30 corpos das vítimas encontradas até agora naquela zona — pessoas que ficaram encurraladas pelo fogo na estrada nacional — vão ser transladados por um camião da Proteção Civil para o gabinete de medicina legal, em Coimbra, para serem autopsiados.


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Tiene pinta de que, acompañando a las tormentas secas, pudo acontecer algún frente de racha intenso o un reventón seco. En todo caso, algún fenómeno generador de un viento seco, repentino y muy fuerte.

Así está la cosa con datos del MODIS:





Muy afectados desde medios especializados españoles en incendios forestales:






https://twitter.com/Preven_IIFF_CV
https://twitter.com/AT_Brif


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 13:39)

Isto é uma tragédia, no verdadeiro sentido da palavra, e julgo ser neste momento desnecessário acusar seja quem for por culpa do que se passa/passou, porque duvido que quem lá está, sejam autoridades, bombeiros, civis não estejam a tentar fazer o melhor que podem/sabem. A prevenção essa sim falha sempre, mas isso já é um problema que tem que ser pressionado por todos para que algo mude no nosso país.
De resto, o sentimento que tenho, é como já foi expressado por alguns aqui no fórum, de dor e piedade pela perda horrível de inúmeras vidas humanas, animais e floresta.
Bem hajam a quem está a lutar estes incêndios.

Acho que neste momento a única forma de ajudar é doar ao quartel de bombeiros mais próximo águas e sumos, pois não é sensato ir para lá tendo em conta as condições presentes.


Edit:
Os bombeiros que estão a combater o fogo em Pedrógão Grande precisam de ajuda com água, frutas e outros bens alimentares. Quem estiver na zona poderá entregar as suas contribuições com estes bens em qualquer quartel de bombeiros de Leiria, especialmente nos quartéis de bombeiros de Figueiró, Castanheira ou Pedrógão.
Podem também entregar os bens na base do INEM em Avelar, no cruzamento do IC8 com IC3.
Edit 2: 
Nos quarteis do distrito de Leiria estão também a pedir lençóis, cobertores e almofadas. No quartel da Marinha Grande podem também ser entregues roupas e calçado para quem perdeu tudo
*Neste momento estão a aceitar em qualquer quartel do país!! Ajudem se poderem!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:46)

*Abertos todos os centros de saúde da área atingida pelos incêndios e concelhos vizinhos*
A Administração Regional de Saúde (ARS) do Centro abriu todos os centros de saúde da área atingida pelos incêndios florestais e concelhos envolventes, disse à Agência Lusa o presidente da ARS Centro, José Tereso.

A decisão, que foi tomada ao final da manhã, envolve os centros de saúde de, pelo menos, 12 municípios dos distritos de Leiria, Castelo Branco e Coimbra, adiantou a mesma fonte.

A medida visa facilitar a prestação de cuidados de saúde às populações atingidas pelos fogos, acrescentou José Tereso.

_Lusa_


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

Porque é que dizem que os meios aéreos não resolviam isto? Pergunta honesta. Ao mínimo sinal de fogo, chamar um avião e descarregar não iria evitar imensamente isto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:57)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque é que dizem que os meios aéreos não resolviam isto? Pergunta honesta. Ao mínimo sinal de fogo, chamar um avião e descarregar não iria evitar imensamente isto?


Pelo que ouvi durante uma fase do dia os ventos fortes e cruzados dificultaram o uso de meios aéreos.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 13:58)

Mais uma estrada a ser cortada em Pedrógão Grande, o incêndio já passou de um lado para o outro da estrada - CMTV


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 13:59)

Pedido feito pelos bombeiros de Coimbra:

Bombeiros Penela:
Águas
Fruta

Bombeiros Voluntários de Góis:
Águas
Fruta e outros alimentos
Soro fisiológico (urgente)
Pomadas para queimaduras

Bombeiros Voluntários de Miranda do Corvo:
Águas
Alimentos não perecíveis (ex. enlatados)
Fruta
Leite
Soro fisiológico

Bombeiros Voluntários de Oliveira do Hospital:
Águas
Alimentos não perecíveis

Bombeiros Voluntários Ansião:
Águas
Fruta
Barritas e bolachas
Sumos

Qualquer quartel do país: Água e sumos

Edit: Vou deixar aqui o link, que está sempre em atualização:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 14:00)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque é que dizem que os meios aéreos não resolviam isto? Pergunta honesta. Ao mínimo sinal de fogo, chamar um avião e descarregar não iria evitar imensamente isto?



Não percebo nada deste assunto e por isso não tenho comentado dado que proliferam especialistas por todo o lado nestas circunstâncias, mas pelo que li os ventos cruzados e a falta de visibilidade foram factores que puseram em causa o uso de meios aéreos. Não posso aferir da veracidade destas explicações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:02)

*Na imagem de satélite vê-se bem o agravamento do incêndio na área a partir das 13h10 http://en.sat24.com/en/sp*


----------



## trepkos (18 Jun 2017 às 14:03)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque é que dizem que os meios aéreos não resolviam isto? Pergunta honesta. Ao mínimo sinal de fogo, chamar um avião e descarregar não iria evitar imensamente isto?



Porque o dia ontem estava muito favorável a downbrust's e ventos fortes cruzados, como deves calcular não é seguro voar.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Na imagem de satélite vê-se bem o agravamento do incêndio na área a partir das 13h10 http://en.sat24.com/en/sp*


Parece-me ser a formação de um pirocúmulo.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammagenitus_(cloud)


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:06)

*Na imagem de satélite vê-se bem o agravamento do incêndio na área a partir das 13h10 http://en.sat24.com/en/sp*


SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me ser a formação de um pirocúmulo.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flammagenitus_(cloud)


obrigado.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

infelizmente são bem visíveis da minha casa...


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

Esperemos que esta tarde não surjam mais grandes incêndios....


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 14:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Porque é que dizem que os meios aéreos não resolviam isto? Pergunta honesta. Ao mínimo sinal de fogo, chamar um avião e descarregar não iria evitar imensamente isto?



Los medios aéreos no pueden extinguir un incendio forestal, sus funciones son:

- Contener: dar tiempo para que las unidades terrestres alcancen el objetivo y comiencen su trabajo.
- Ralentizar: disminuir el velocidad de propagación del incendio.
- Enfriar: reducir la intensidad las llamas para facilitar el trabajo de las unidades de tierra.
- Controlar los focos secundarios.
- Reforzar las barreras naturales, carreteras o líneas de defensa.
- Proteger a personas y puntos sensibles.

Ello se consigue con diversas metodologías de ataque que se escogen en función de las condiciones del incendio, la zona, la visibilidad, la altura de las llamas, etc.:

- Directo: Descargas directamente sobre las llamas. Puede ser sobre flanco o sobre la cabeza del incendio en función del tamaño del mismo. El ataque directo sobre la cabeza del incendio es un primer ataque y sólo debe hacerse cuando es pequeño. La idea es dar tiempo a las unidades de tierra a envolverlo. Hay que tener cuidado con las descargas sobre cabeza de incendio porque suelen llevar asociadas poca visibilidad tanto en el asunto de obstáculos como en el tamaño real de la llama.
- Indirecto: Descargas y tratamientos sobre el entorno del incendio para establecer barreras, proteger infraestructuras, fijar protecciones y evitar propagaciones
- Paralelo: Usual en grandes incendios con gran intensidad del fuego y escasa visibilidad. Descargas paralelas al perímetro del incendio para apoyo de trabajo terrestre: sostenimiento de flancos, acciones para facilitar el trabajo, etc.

Todo esto se aplica en función de las características del siniestro con las que nos encontremos, pero con una premisa clara, la extinción final se hace desde tierra, las brigadas y medios terrestres son imprescindibles.

Lo ideal es lograr una coordinación perfecta tierra-aire y el establecimiento de maniobras combinadas. No siempre es fácil, claro


----------



## Zulo (18 Jun 2017 às 14:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> proliferam especialistas por todo o lado nestas circunstâncias[


Pensei nisto quando comecei a ler isto dos incêndios... 
Pelo o que me ensinaram(e o meu falecido pai até foi bombeiro para além de trabalhar com comandantes de equipas de bombeiros voluntários. 
Uma descarga de um avião pode lançar projecções a várias dezenas de metros.. Não se pode atacar um incêndio assim do nada com meios aéreos e às vezes pode até prejudicar o trabalho de quem anda apeado.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

Não tenho palavras para descrever o que está acontecer numa das mais bonitas regiões do País. É uma calamidade, uma autêntica catástrofe tenha elas causas naturais,artificiais o que quer que seja.

Os meus mais sentidos pêsames a todos os familiares,, é nestas horas difíceis que temos de nos unir como pessoas e como País. Estou praticamente em choque.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

Caos total... nesta imagem dá para ver a quantidade de vezes que o vento já mudou de direção.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

mais aldeias cercadas pelas chamas e sem bombeiros lá
vamos ver se não se repete o q aconteceu ontem


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 14:44)

Reativacao do fogo em Abrantes, ja la estao 60 bomb e 2MA


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 14:45)

Alguém está a ver no radar do IPMA o que parece ser chuva na zona do incêndio ?
provavelmente será o fumo e o radar lê de outra maneira (??)


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

*Fogo em Góis continua ativo e com muita intensidade*
O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado, no concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra, “permance ativo” e a área “continua a arder com muita intensidade”, disse à agência Lusa a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.

Paulo Santos, oficial de Operações e Emergência, da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, acrescentou que o incêndio está em curso “há 23 horas e 20 minutos” e mobiliza “387 operacionais, 112 veículos e seis meios aéreos”.

Depois do fogo florestal que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria – e que provocou pelo menos 62 mortes, segundo as últimas atualizações -, “este é o incêndio que mais meios mobiliza”, referiu.

“O incêndio continua a arder com muita intensidade”, numa “área florestal com proximidade com habitações”, referiu ainda.

_Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

huguh disse:


> Alguém está a ver no radar do IPMA o que parece ser chuva na zona do incêndio ?
> provavelmente será o fumo e o radar lê de outra maneira (??)


é como o radar lê o fumo do incêndio


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

huguh disse:


> Alguém está a ver no radar do IPMA o que parece ser chuva na zona do incêndio ?
> provavelmente será o fumo e o radar lê de outra maneira (??)


É mesmo o incêndio. Provávelmente são as partículas suspensas libertadas pela combustão e que são transportadas pelas correntes ascendentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

*Antigo comandante admite que “não havia meios suficientes” face à situação*
O antigo comandante dos Bombeiros de Pedrógão Grande, João Dias, lamentou a tragédia que atinge o concelho e outros dois municípios do distrito de Leiria, admitindo que contra a situação vivida nas últimas horas “não havia meios suficientes”.

“O vento era muito forte, era como o diabo, que corria mais do que nós”, desabafou João Dias, em declarações à agência Lusa.

No vizinho concelho da Sertã, Rute Silva, viu o seu marido ajudar no combate às chamas que deflagraram no sábado em Pedrógão Grande e que provocaram, segundo o último balanço oficial, 62 mortos e 54 feridos.

“Não podíamos ficar sozinhos. Somos uns para os outros”, diz a moradora, que há quase 24 horas não vê o marido.

Apesar da ausência, a mulher não se mostra preocupada, porque ambos já estão “habituados a estas crises” e o marido já foi bombeiro.

“Agora anda por aí, mas ajuda a limpar terrenos e a acalmar os mais velhinhos”, diz Rute Silva.

No centro de Pedrógão Grande, hoje, há pouca gente nas ruas da vila do distrito de Leiria.

“Quem tem coisas para segurar, fica em casa. Quem não tem, vai ajudar”, explicou António Santos, reformado, sentado num banco de jardim.

Junto ao posto de comando, ao início da tarde, começavam a chegar bens de primeira necessidade.

O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses, Jaime Marta Soares, apelava às pessoas para que entreguem fruta e bens frescos para ajudar os homens envolvidos nas operações de combate às chamas.

“Tudo o que for fresco é bem-vindo”, disse o dirigente dos bombeiros.

Pelo menos 62 pessoas morreram no incêndio que atinge Pedrógão Grande e outros dois municípios desde sábado, de acordo com o último balanço efetuado hoje pelo secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes.

O fogo mantinha quatro frentes ativas, duas delas a arder “com muita violência” e duas em que os bombeiros estavam a conseguir ganhar terreno, adiantou o governante.

Em relação às dificuldades sentidas no combate ao fogo, Jorge Gomes disse que estão a ser utilizados os meios que as circunstâncias permitiam e, depois de os meios aéreos não terem podido atuar logo desde as 08h00 devido a uma cortina de fumo, um Canadair espanhol já estava no local a auxiliar os bombeiros no terreno.

_Lusa_


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

Não há palavras para descrever isto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Zulo disse:


> Pensei nisto quando comecei a ler isto dos incêndios...
> Pelo o que me ensinaram(e o meu falecido pai até foi bombeiro para além de trabalhar com comandantes de equipas de bombeiros voluntários.
> Uma descarga de um avião pode lançar projecções a várias dezenas de metros.. Não se pode atacar um incêndio assim do nada com meios aéreos e às vezes pode até prejudicar o trabalho de quem anda apeado.



Acredito que assim seja mas não percebo absolutamente nada deste assunto. O que escrevi foi com base no que li e se normalmente já é preciso ser criterioso com a informação, nestas circunstâncias essa necessidade decuplica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não há palavras para descrever isto.



Muito triste... das zonas mais belas de Portugal reduzidas a nada 

Basicamente uma repetição de 2005.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

dahon disse:


> É mesmo o incêndio. Provávelmente são as partículas suspensas libertadas pela combustão e que são transportadas pelas correntes ascendentes.



Sim, certamente será essa a explicação, até porque aquelas manchas de radar já circundam a zona há muito tempo, no entanto podem estar agora a intensificar-se se estiver a ocorrer a tal formação de um pyrocumulus, que se falou aqui anteriormente.


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não há palavras para descrever isto.


Não sei qual será a área ardida até ao momento, mas para 24h de incêndio decorridas, é impressionante a imagem.


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 15:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É certo que não terá sido a fonte, mas a culpa morre sempre solteira na maioria dos casos. E não querendo desculpabilizar o palerma do incendiário, ou estar aqui a fazer grandes juízos de valor, e a culpabilizar pessoas inocentes, pergunto que papel teve a ANPC e o próprio IPMA na tentativa de evitar esta tragédia e evacuar atempadamente as pessoas dos locais críticos, obviamente que agora falar é muito fácil para quem não tem a responsabilidade nas mãos (como diriam alguns, treinadores de bancada há muitos), não quero ser um treinador de bancada, mas carambas, repare-se que o IPMA, por exemplo,  voltou novamente a nem sequer emitir avisos relativos à situação convectiva da tarde de ontem, sabemos que este tipo de condições é muito imprevisível, mas por vezes parece que as autoridades competentes "ficam literalmente a ver o barco afundar". Questiono assim, se o IPMA não podia ter tido um papel mais pro-activo junto da ANPC acerca da aproximação das células convectivas... Ou tendo fornecido informações, porque carga de água, a ANPC pouco ou nada fez perante a situação.
> 
> Enfim, triste sina a da nossa floresta e das populações envolventes



Apaguei a publicação porque estive a rever os dados e não fiquei com muita certeza. Durante a madrugada já não estava disponível o mapa dinâmico das DE's. Só havia disponível o perfil vertical do radar de Coruche e não me pareceu ver claramente células bem definidas. Isto não quer dizer que não tenham havido trovoadas naquela altura porque basta uma célula com raios isolados no local certo. E há pouco...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2017.9144/page-20#post-610290

Não obstante ter apagado a publicação manteria a última parte. Sempre houve e haverão incendiários e meios insuficientes/incompetentes. Noutros países a proteção civil emite interdições totais (fire bans) quando as condições o exigem. Mas isso em PT é problemático. Não só as condições favoráveis aos incêndios são bastante prevalentes como, realisticamente, quem quiser iniciar um incêndio irá fazê-lo de qualquer forma. E nem estou a incluir os acidentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 15:08)

dahon disse:


> Não sei qual será a área ardida até ao momento, mas para 24h de incêndio decorridas, é impressionante a imagem.



Através de um esboço no Google Earth, a área ardida já ultrapassa, quase de certeza, os *15.000 hectares*.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

A13 cortada na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

huguh disse:


> A13 cortada na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere


Por causa de qual incendio?O de Ferreira de zezere esta dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim, certamente será essa a explicação, até porque aquelas manchas de radar já circundam a zona há muito tempo, no entanto podem estar agora a intensificar-se se estiver a ocorrer a tal formação de um pyrocumulus, que se falou aqui anteriormente.


Sim, dá para ver que é o fumo/partículas do incêndio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

CMTV: *Fogo a aproximar-se de Avelar (Ansião) onte estão concentradas as ajudas aos cidadãos directamente afectados. *


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

Tvi24 a mostrar populares a retirar idosos de aldeias cercadas por chamas 
não ha gnr nem bombeiros no local


----------



## jonekko (18 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

Aldeia prestes a ser dizimada na tvi24


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

*João Silva Dos Santos, piloto comandante de Kamov KA32 e que participou no combate ao incêndio no concelho de Pedrógão Grande, fez um post de Facebook a descrever o fogo como algo que nunca tinha visto e garante que as respostas dos meios da Proteção Civil “foram os adequados”.*


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 15:33)

Reacendeu em Alijó, Vila Real, 42bomb, 1 MA

Pedrogão Grande, 766 bombeiros, 6MA
Góis, 383bomb, 6MA
Abrantes, 89bomb, 2MA
Oleiros, 182bom, 3MA
Penela, 174bomb, 2MA
Alvaiázere, 106bomb, 1MA
Porto de Mós, 51bomb


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:44)

*Novas imagens de drone: o brutal cenário de destruição provocado pelo fogo*

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...tal-cenario-de-destruicao-provocado-pelo-fogo


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 15:47)

irpsit disse:


> Temperaturas anormalmente altas como tem sido norma nos últimos 2 anos (evidentemente consequencias das mudancas climáticas que causam aquecimento recorde desde 2015 em muitas regioes do planeta). Monoculturas extensas de eucalipto, em especial na zona centro de Portugal, onde ocorreu este fogo e o do ano passado de Arouca, estas monoculturas tem que mudar e dar lugar a florestas mais diversas e menos combustíveis, mas como proceder quando a maioria delas está em propriedade privada?



O eucalipto está para ficar por muito tempo tendo em conta a sua importância na economia geral e no rendimento do pequeno produtor.

Enquanto que é verdade que em termos gerais queimam menos Eucaliptos do que flora indígena, basta um eucalipto no sítio errado para mandar faúlhas para muito longe e gerar outras fontes de ignição. Enfim, é o que há. Nos locais queimados forma-se outro local para a plantação de eucaliptos.



slbgdt disse:


> E verdade.
> Em Portugal usamos meios aéreos para televisões verem e acalmar a população.
> O ano passado num incêndio criticavam a falta deles.
> Eles lá vieram 2 fireboss.
> ...



Não é só em PT que isso acontece. Mas realisticamente quem é que vai explicar à população as limitações dos aviões? Não serão os bombeiros e muito menos os políticos já que isso seria masoquismo. Como é que iam ganhar eleições?

Como tal, o desperdício - porque não há outro termo para ser utilizado - de recursos continuará em certas ocasiões.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:50)

*Número de mortos (são 61, afinal) irá subir, diz António Costa.*
António Costa diz que a secretária de Estado da Segurança Social vai continuar em Pedrógão para mobilizar apoios para restabelecer a produção na agricultura, nas empresas, infraestruturas e outros.

Infelizmente, a situação não está ainda concluída, incêndio ainda está ativo. prossegue um trabalho muito penoso, aldeia a aldeia, de identificação das vítimas.

As equipas da PJ, da Medicina Legal, estão a trabalhar na identificação das vítimas, as Forças Armadas também estão a ajudar nas operações e vão continuar no terreno.

António Costa pede, também, que as pessoas sigam à risca as recomendações das autoridades — incluindo quando as autoridades ordenam a evacuação.

“Quem não necessita de vir cá, não venha cá. Toda a gente procure encontrar um local seguro”, diz António Costa, lembrando que as previsões meteorológicas para hoje são iguais às de ontem.

António Costa diz que é necessário reforçar os meios, designadamente para render os bombeiros quando chegarmos à fase de rescaldo e para outras funções complementares.

“Muito provavelmente, o número de mortos irá subir”. Afinal, existem 61 mortos, porque houve uma duplicação de registo, mas não é razão para nos alegrarmos”, diz o primeiro ministro.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 15:50)

um dos mortos estava "registado" 2 vezes por isso o balanço desce de 62 para 61 mortos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 15:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *João Silva Dos Santos, piloto comandante de Kamov KA32 e que participou no combate ao incêndio no concelho de Pedrógão Grande, fez um post de Facebook a descrever o fogo como algo que nunca tinha visto e garante que as respostas dos meios da Proteção Civil “foram os adequados”.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

Obrigado, não sabia como postar isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

O incêndio em São Miguel de Rio Torto, no concelho de Abrantes, distrito de Santarém, reacendeu cerca das 14h20 de hoje, estando a ser reforçados os meios de combate a este fogo, disse fonte da proteção civil.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, que tem a sua sede em Almeirim, o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado, às 18:02, em área de povoamento florestal, em S. Miguel de Rio Torto, no concelho de Abrantes, e tinha entrado em fase de rescaldo durante a madrugada, reacendeu ao princípio da tarde de hoje.

A fonte adiantou que aos 80 operacionais no terreno, auxiliados por 20 viaturas e dois meios aéreos, se vão juntar em breve reforços.

O outro incêndio de grandes dimensões que deflagrou sábado, cerca das 20:09, no distrito de Santarém, também em área de povoamento florestal, em Rebelo, no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, está em resolução e circunscrito, mas com “muito trabalho pela frente”, disse.

No local continuam 219 operacionais e 59 viaturas, acrescentou.

Apesar deste incêndio ter andado na proximidade de povoações como Águas Belas, Cubo, Outeiro e Varela, onde os bombeiros centraram os esforços, nenhuma habitação foi afetada nem se registaram vítimas, segundo a informação do CDOS.

Segundo informação disponível na página da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, às 15:11, de hoje, há 167 incêndios ativos no país, envolvendo 2.261 operacionais, oito em resolução e 526 em conclusão.

O incêndio em conclusão considera-se extinto, com pequenos focos de combustão dentro do perímetro do incêndio, e em resolução significa que não existe perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido.

_Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

*Estão a haver muitos reacendimentos na área do incêndio devido aos ventos fortes.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

*Figueiró dos Vinhos sem mãos a medir para combater fogo*
O incêndio em São Miguel de Rio Torto, no concelho de Abrantes, distrito de Santarém, reacendeu cerca das 14h20 deste domingo, estando a ser reforçados os meios de combate a este fogo, disse fonte da proteção civil.

Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, que tem a sua sede em Almeirim, o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado, às 18:02, em área de povoamento florestal, em S. Miguel de Rio Torto, no concelho de Abrantes, e tinha entrado em fase de rescaldo durante a madrugada, reacendeu ao princípio da tarde.

A fonte adiantou que aos 80 operacionais no terreno, auxiliados por 20 viaturas e dois meios aéreos, se vão juntar em breve reforços.

O presidente da Câmara de Figueiró dos Vinhos, Jorge Abreu, afirmou hoje à Lusa que às 15h30 vários reacendimentos aproximaram as chamas da sede do concelho e das localidades de Alge e de Vale do Rio.

“A situação está muito complicada e não temos mãos a medir”, afirmou o autarca Jorge Abreu.

Neste momento, na zona há quatro frentes ativas, localizadas em Pedrógão Grande, norte de Castanheira de Pera, Vale do Rio e junto ao IC8 – Itinerário Complementar 8, que está cortado.

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado no concelho de Pedrógão Grande, e que alastrou aos concelhos de Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos, já provocou 62 mortos.

_Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

jonekko disse:


> Aldeia prestes a ser dizimada na tvi24


Foram evacuadas 3 aldeias...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:02)

*Havia duas frentes dominadas mas reacenderam nas últimas horas*
Depois de António Costa dizer que há aldeias em risco que estão a ser evacuadas, a ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano Sousa, diz que existem, novamente, quatro frentes ativas.

Duas frentes estavam dominadas mas reacenderam-se nas últimas horas, porque as condições meteorológicas voltaram a agravar-se.

Constança Urbano Sousa mostrou esperança de que o cair da noite traga algum arrefecimento e alguma humidade no ar, que ontem não existiu, para que isso ajude no combate aos fogos.

“Os meios estão constantemente a ser reforçados”, disse a ministra, mas “há outros incêndios no país. Estamos a disponibilizar todos os meios existentes”

Tal como António Costa, Constança Urbano Sousa diz que a possibilidade de surgirem mais mortos “existe, à medida que o tempo decorre, à medida que se vai conseguindo chegar a mais locais”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

*Há 14 fogos ativos em curso em Portugal Continental*
Mais de 1.600 operacionais, apoiados por cerca de 500 viaturas e 18 aviões, combatiam, pelas 15h50, os cinco principais incêndios que lavravam em Portugal continental, nos distritos de Leiria, Castelo Branco e Coimbra. De acordo com a informação divulgada na página da Autoridade Nacional da Protecção Civil (ANPC), na Internet, o fogo que deflagrou no sábado, em Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, e que provocou 61 mortos, era o que mobilizava mais meios, sendo combatido por 766 operacionais, 237 veículos e seis meios aéreos.

Estes são mais dois meios áereos do que os registados pelas 12h00. Ainda em Leiria, na freguesia de Maçãs de Dona Maria, concelho de Alvaiázere, um incêndio mobilizava no terreno 106 elementos de organizações de socorro, 30 veículos e um meio aéreo.

No distrito de Coimbra, o incêndio mais forte era em Álvares, concelho de Góis, que estava a ser combatido por 375 operacionais, apoiados por 113 veículos e seis meios aéreos. No mesmo distrito, na freguesia de Espinhal, concelho de Penela, eram 174 os operacionais que combatiam as chamas, acompanhados por 53 veículos e dois meios aéreos. Na freguesia de Orvalhos, concelho de Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco, eram 182 bombeiros, com 56 viaturas e três meios aéreos que tentavam controlar o fogo que deflagrou no sábado à tarde. Em fase de resolução continuava o fogo em Ferreira do Zêzere, distrito de Santarém, que deflagrou no sábado, às 20h09, numa zona de floresta.

No total de Portugal continental, pelas 15h15, a Proteção Civil dava conta da existência de 51 fogos, 14 em curso, 32 em conclusão e cinco em resolução. No total, estes fogos mobilizavam 2605 operacionais, 764 viaturas e 26 meios aéreos.

_Agência Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:18)

*Imagens impressionantes na Sic em directo de aldeias de Figueiró dos Vinhos cercadas pelo fogo!*


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

Abrantes as 16h00 ;


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

Reforços franceses a chegar à BA5 para abastecer e juntarem-se ao combate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:52)

*Aldeia de Pousia (Figueiró) cercada pelo fogo!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

*Gulbenkian cria fundo com dotação inicial de 500 mil euros para a região de Pedrógão Grande*
Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian decidiu constituir um fundo especial de 500 mil euros, para apoio às organizações da sociedade civil da região de Pedrógão Grande, afetada pelos incêndios deste fim de semana.

Em comunicado, a Fundação informou que os 500 mil euros são a dotação inicial do fundo, e servem para “ajudar a minimizar as consequências” dos incêndios e da tragédia que afetou os municípios de Pedrógão Grande, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, onde morreram pelo menos 61 pessoas.

“Em contacto com a União das Misericórdias Portuguesas, a Fundação está neste momento a acompanhar e a avaliar a situação no terreno”, indica a nota hoje divulgada.

A Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian aproveitou ainda para expressar o seu pesar pelas vítimas dos incêndios.

O fogo em Pedrógão Grande, que causou pelo menos 61 mortos, deflagrou ao início da tarde de sábado numa área florestal em Escalos Fundeiros, em Pedrógão (distrito de Leiria), e alastrou-se aos municípios vizinhos de Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos, obrigando a evacuar povoações ou deixando-as isoladas.

_Lusa_


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 16:54)




----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

Abrantes com dois fogos e vinhais  tambem com dois fogos.
Abrantes-65 bomb e 100 bomb
Vinhais-21 bomb e 60 bomb


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jun 2017 às 16:58)

Tenho a informação que o incêndio já galgou para o concelho de Sertã http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...sta-passou-para-o-lado-de-ca-e-lavra-em-seixo


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

*Aldeia de Coentral cercada!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:15)




----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 17:23)

Mais um dia de trovoada e nenhum aviso por parte do IPMA. 

Alertas para os perigos da trovoada seca tendo em conta as atuais condições atmosféricas atuais e um apelo a que toda a gente faça preparativos urgentes contra eventuais incêndios? Nah. Tanta malta na TV (Antónios Costas, Marcelos, ministros, bombeiros...) e ninguém se lembra de uma coisa tão básica. Custa muito de facto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> Mais um dia de trovoada e nenhum aviso por parte do IPMA.
> 
> Alertas para os perigos da trovoada seca tendo em conta as atuais condições atmosféricas atuais e um apelo a que toda a gente faça preparativos urgentes contra eventuais incêndios? Nah. Tanta malta na TV (Antónios Costas, Marcelos, ministros, bombeiros...) e ninguém se lembra de uma coisa tão básica. Custa muito de facto.


Mas eu já ouvi o Sec Estado alertar para perigo de trovoadas secas e ventos fortes cruzados para esta tarde.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

Atualização

Pedrógão Grande, 813 bombeiros, 8MA
Góis, 386bomb, 5MA
2 em Abrantes, 125bomb, 2MA e 60bomb
Oleiros, 169bomb, 3MA
Penela, 173bomb, 2MA
Alvaiázere, 105bomb
Alijó, 73bomb, 1MA
2 em Vinhais, 27bomb 1MA num e 60bomb 1MA
Sertã 22bomb
Amares, 22bomb
Évora, 22bomb


----------



## AJCS (18 Jun 2017 às 17:32)

A protecção civil não tem um meteorologista no terreno !
Se for preciso vamos para lá nós!
Realmente não se percebe porquê que não são emitidos avisos, a situação devia ser verificada a cada minuto e haver um sistema para informar a população, à semelhança do que há nos EUA para os tornados.
Quanto mais não seja difundir os alertas pelas rádios, mas não depois de ter acontecido a desgraça.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Incêndio em Nisa com 18 operacionais, ao mesmo tempo que passou alguma trovoada. Provavelmente mais um derivado de trovoada seca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Uma das frentes a passar para o concelho de Miranda do Corvo mas prestes a ser dominada...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 17:39)

AJCS disse:


> A protecção civil não tem um meteorologista no terreno !
> Se for preciso vamos para lá nós!



Nós não somos meteorologistas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

"Vi a minha morte", conta sobrevivente de carro em chamas Mulher diz que GNR desviou condutores para a ‘estrada da morte’. 

A CMTV conseguiu falar com uma mulher que sobreviveu ao incêndio em Pedrógão Grande, escapando do carro em que seguia com o marido, depois deste se incendiar. A sobrevivente garantiu que a GNR desviou o veículo em que o casal seguia do IC8 e que os encaminhou para a Estrada Nacional 236-1, a ‘estrada da morte’, onde dezenas de carros foram consumidos pelo fogo com os ocupantes no interior. "Disseram-nos que estava livre de perigo e não estava. Não se via nada, só fumo e lume. Batemos contra os raides e logo depois bateu-nos um carro por trás. O nosso carro começou logo a arder. O calor e as chamas eram enormes, era um inferno autêntico", relata a sobrevivente. Com efeito, nos momentos de pânico durante o devastador incêndio, e uma vez que a visibilidades estava drasticamente reduzida, foram registados acidentes entre condutores que tentavam fugir do horro das chamas.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...vivente-de-carro-em-chamas-em-pedrogao-grande


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 17:45)

*Liga apela à doação de água, fruta e barras energéticas para bombeiros*
O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses pediu hoje água, fruta e barras energéticas para as corporações de Pedrógão Grande, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, e Alvares, concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra.

“Se as pessoas estiverem disponíveis e possam trazer aos corpos de bombeiros de Pedrógão Grande, Figueiró dos Vinhos, Castanheira de Pera e Alvares frutas, barras energéticas e água ou outro tipo de alimentos que possam ser facilmente transportados, é sempre importante”, afirmou à agência Lusa Jaime Marta Soares.

O presidente da Liga declarou que “há um desgaste muito grande, um consumo muito grande de alimentação” por parte dos bombeiros e agradeceu a “generosidade dos portugueses que são sempre muito solidários com os bombeiros”.

Às pessoas que se desloquem aos quartéis de bombeiros para entregar os bens, Jaime Marta Soares solicita cuidado na circulação rodoviária, pedindo que perguntem às autoridades para evitar situações complicadas.

“Os bombeiros estão cansados, mas há uma rotatividade. Temos refrescado o pessoal e quem está no combate está a 100%”, frisou o dirigente.

Nas redes sociais, vários apelos têm sido feitos para a entrega de bens alimentares não apenas naquelas corporações, como noutras, especialmente da região centro do país.

Outros pedidos incluem a doação de roupa e produtos de higiene para os desalojados.

_Lusa_


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 17:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas eu já ouvi o Sec Estado alertar para perigo de trovoadas secas e ventos fortes cruzados para esta tarde.



Tem aí alguma fonte onde eu possa ver a forma como se expressou? Não é fazendo referência a 'ventos cruzados' que vai ter muito impacto. A linguagem tem que ser outra.

A TV está a fazer o que se espera dela que é cobrir o evento exaustivamente. Mas certamente muita malta que está sentada no sofá devia ver o estado do seu quintal e redondezas. A TV repetirá o que os líderes disserem. E a falta de avisos de jeito é responsabilidade deste últimos.

Metam o Marcelo na TV com lágrima com canto do olho a dizer que às pessoas que a falta de preparação pode levar a novos Pedrogões e quem iniciar ignições poderá causar incêndios catastróficos. As pessoas só se mexem quando assustadas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 17:52)

Neste preciso momento ouço foguetes nas redondezas. A esquizofrenia reina no país.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Aldeia na Pampilhosa da Serra a ser evacuada 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

huguh disse:


> Aldeia na Pampilhosa da Serra a ser evacuada
> 
> Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


Por causa de que incendio?Gois ou Pedrogao?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

huguh disse:


> Aldeia na Pampilhosa da Serra a ser evacuada
> 
> Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk



Qual o nome da aldeia?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Neste preciso momento ouço foguetes nas redondezas. A esquizofrenia reina no país.


Gente criminosa!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:02)

*Já foram localizados mais de 50 corpos; identificações pelo chassis dos carros*
Fonte da direção nacional da Polícia Judiciária avançou ao Observador que já foram localizados mais de 50 corpos das 61 vítimas mortais confirmadas. Uma parte destes corpos — não se sabe ao certo o número — foram identificados, principalmente recorrendo ao número dos chassis das viaturas onde as pessoas morreram. Este é, por agora, o elemento de identificação mais importante a ter em conta pela PJ.

As equipas enviadas para o local do incêndio são multidisciplinares e, apesar de estar totalmente afastada a hipótese de se ter tratado de um crime, a PJ enviou os meios para o terreno como se de um conjunto de homicídios se tratasse. Por isso estão no local especialistas em fogos, especialistas em homicídios (habituados a trabalhar com corpos) e membros do laboratório da polícia científica.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

jonas disse:


> Por causa de que incendio?Gois ou Pedrogao?





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qual o nome da aldeia?


Ja sei foi o de Gois e a aldeia chama-se vale  pereiras segundo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

*Mais de 40 enfermeiros oferecem-se como voluntários para Pedrógão Grande*
Mais de 40 enfermeiros ofereceram-se como voluntários para ajudar as vítimas do incêndio da zona de Pedrógão Grande, estando a Ordem e a administração de saúde do centro a preparar a forma de distribuir estes profissionais.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, a bastonária dos Enfermeiros, Ana Rita Cavaco, explicou que tem estado desde madrugada em contacto com o ministro da Saúde, uma vez que várias unidades receberam feridos do incêndio, que começou no sábado na zona de Pedrogão Grande, onde já morreram pelo menos 61 pessoas.

Vários enfermeiros começaram a contactar a Ordem no sentido de se oferecerem para “doar o seu tempo”, acudindo aos feridos e a familiares de vítimas, nomeadamente através do colégio de Saúde Mental da Ordem.

O presidente da Secção Regional do Centro da Ordem está em contacto permanente com o presidente da administração regional de saúde do Centro no sentido de distribuir da melhor forma os enfermeiros que se ofereceram para ser voluntários.

Segundo Ana Rita Cavaco, mais de 40 enfermeiros ofereceram-se já para ajudar e a Ordem dará o apoio logístico necessário a estes profissionais.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da ANPC, as chamas que deflagraram às 14h43 de sábado, em Pedrógão Grande, mobilizavam às 17:45 de hoje, mais de 830 operacionais, 260 veículos e dez meios aéreos.

O fogo deflagrou ao início da tarde de sábado numa área florestal em Escalos Fundeiros, em Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, e alastrou-se aos municípios vizinhos de Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos, obrigando a evacuar povoações ou deixando-as isoladas.

Segundo o último balanço feito hoje pelo secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes, cerca das 13h00, o incêndio provocou pelo menos 61 mortos.

_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

[quote uid=7111 name="huguh" post=610537]Aldeia na Pampilhosa da Serra a ser evacuada<br /><br />Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk[/QUOTE]<br /><br />Qual o nome da aldeia?

Não ouvi o nome da aldeia, estava a dar na tvi24 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

Eu recomendava que se deixassem de politiquices neste tópico. Já de manhã se puderam ler coisas absolutamente lamentáveis e que felizmente nenhum político em Portugal se lembrou, mostrando que mesmo os políticos da esquerda à direita são menos politiqueiros que os comentadores de bancada. A tragédia é demasiado grande para isso. Aproveito para salientar a seriedade da maior parte do seguimento aqui feito.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Gente criminosa!!!


Atenção apenas a um detalhe.

Lançamento de fogo de artifício / foguetes de bomba é muito diferente de lançamento de foguetes com cana e o lançamento desde que autorizado e em segurança é legal. A discussão sobre a segurança é que pode ser logicamente alvo de todas as considerações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção apenas a um detalhe.
> 
> Lançamento de fogo de artifício / foguetes de bomba é muito diferente de lançamento de foguetes com cana e o lançamento desde que autorizado e em segurança é legal. A discussão sobre a segurança é que pode ser logicamente alvo de todas as considerações.


Pois eu entendo... mas choca.


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

*Evacuada aldeia de Vale Pereiras, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra*

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-concelho-da-pampilhosa-da-serra-8571994.html


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

huguh disse:


> *Evacuada aldeia de Vale Pereiras, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra*
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-concelho-da-pampilhosa-da-serra-8571994.html


6 frentes em Gois


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção apenas a um detalhe.
> 
> Lançamento de fogo de artifício / foguetes de bomba é muito diferente de lançamento de foguetes com cana e o lançamento desde que autorizado e em segurança é legal. A discussão sobre a segurança é que pode ser logicamente alvo de todas as considerações.



Não só sobre segurança ainda que a segurança seja a questão fundamental. Fogo de artifício/foguetes são sinal de festa. Estão a festejar o quê? Morreram dezenas de pessoas e nem sabemos ainda se os números da tragédia ficam por aqui. Não podem guardar os festejos um pouco? Por favor.


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção apenas a um detalhe.
> 
> Lançamento de fogo de artifício / foguetes de bomba é muito diferente de lançamento de foguetes com cana e o lançamento desde que autorizado e em segurança é legal. A discussão sobre a segurança é que pode ser logicamente alvo de todas as considerações.


Por acaso também ouvi os foguetes que a @ClaudiaRM  referiu e posso confirmar que foram foguetes de cana. Aliás desde o feriado de quinta-feira nas celebrações religiosas e dos santos populares que tem sido lançados foguetes de cana todos os dias. 

Mais, tendo em conta as previsões preocupa-me seriamente o lançamento dos balões de S. João na noite da próxima sexta-feira em toda a região norte incluindo Viseu.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 18:25)

dahon disse:


> Por acaso também ouvi os foguetes que a @ClaudiaRM  referiu e posso confirmar que foram foguetes de cana. Aliás desde o feriado de quinta-feira nas celebrações religiosas e dos santos populares que tem sido lançados foguetes de cana todos os dias.
> 
> Mais, tendo em conta as previsões preocupa-me seriamente o lançamento dos balões de S. João na noite da próxima sexta-feira em toda a região norte incluindo Viseu.



Não percebo absolutamente nada de foguetes e de fogo de artifício por isso não fazia ideia de qual o tipo dos que ouvi (já por 3 ocasiões distintas hoje!) mas de qualquer modo parece-me não só irresponsável como de péssimo gosto. Haja um pouco de respeito e contenção, caramba!


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

Dois fire boss já recolheram no aeródromo de Viseu.Presumo que tenham recolhido tão cedo devido a neblina criada pelo fumo e nebulosidade que dificulta seriamente a sua acção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

*Situação complicada agora em Castanheira de Pera na TVI 24*


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 18:50)

Pirocúmulo del incendio de Pedrógão Grande desde uno de los 4 Apagafuegos Bombardier CL-415 del Grupo 43 del Ejército del Aire Español que están en la zona:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/EjercitoAire


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 18:56)




----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 18:57)

*Um avião P3-C Orion a Força Aérea Portuguesa (FAP) vai ser mobilizado para o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, para ajudar na monitorização do fogo, disse à agência Lusa fonte deste ramo das forças armadas.*



> A ANPC explica que o P3-C Orion da FAP vai "apoiar os meios de combate, designadamente fazendo a monitorização da área ardida e a identificação de pontos quentes suscetíveis de gerarem reacendimentos". Esta aeronave é habitualmente utilizada no patrulhamento marítimo e está equipada com radares e capacidade de fotografia e vídeo.


Não seria mais barato - e igualmente eficiente - haver drones para isso? Especialmente num país em que todos os anos é a mesma coisa? O P3 custa à volta de 7000 euros/hora.


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 19:00)




----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

IC8 de novo cortado nos 2 sentidos


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

O incêndio voltou a complicar nas últimas horas...


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 19:11)

Existe o medo do incêndio de Pedrógão se juntar com o incèndio de Góis mas tal ainda não se verificou e tudo vai ser feito para que isso não aconteça


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 19:32)

*Número de vítimas mortais mantém-se nos 61. Feridos sobem para 62 - ministra da administração interna*
“Neste momento continuamos a registar as 61 vítimas mortais, 62 feridos, 60 leves e dois graves”, comunicou a ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano de Sousa, esta tarde.

A governantes acrescentou que continuam ativas quatro frentes e que a “maior preocupação continua a ser Pedrógão Grande e Castanheira de Pêra”. A ministra falou ainda dos operacionais no terreno: 834 homens e 258 viaturas.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 19:33)

Informação confirmada pela Radio Condestável: Localidades evacuadas e populares instalados no Centro Paroquial de Cernache do Bonjardim. O fogo entrou por esta freguesia e pela freguesia do Castelo no concelho da Sertã


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 19:35)




----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

vitamos disse:


> Informação confirmada pela Radio Condestável: Localidades evacuadas e populares instalados no Centro Paroquial de Cernache do Bonjardim. O fogo entrou por esta freguesia e pela freguesia do Castelo no concelho da Sertã


que localidades sabes?


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 19:39)

Não consegui ouvir quais. Sei que o fogo se encontra em Rio de Moinhos, Pampilhal, Seixo e alguns pontos de Castelo. Compreendo a dificuldade em precisar informação, quando temos freguesias nesta zona que são constituídas por dezenas de locais e capelanias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 19:48)

Incêndios que mobilizam mais meios na zona Centro, às 19:30.

2043 operacionais, 612 meios terrestres, 20 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 19:51)

Medios internacionales en Pedrógão Grande.

Resumen:

- 4 Apagafuegos Bombardier CL-415 del Grupo 43 del Ejército del Aire Español en función del *Protocolo bilateral España-Portugal en materia de Protección Civil y Lucha contra incendios forestales.*
- 6 o 7 medios aéreos de España (Castilla La Mancha), Francia e Italia en función del *Mecanismo Comunitario de Protección Civil de la UE*
- Personal cualificado: 2 oficiales SEIF y 1 técnico de mantenimiento aeronáutico españoles.
- Los medios españoles ya están "en combate", los franceses lo estarán pronto. Ignoro el caso de los italianos.
*

TOTAL COLABORACIÓN
*
- España: 6 medios aéreos (4 Apagafuegos Bombardier CL-415 y  2 aviones de carga en tierra) y 3 oficiales y técnicos cualificados. Todos ellos ya actuando en el incendio
- Francia: 2 o 3 (según las fuentes) Apagafuegos Bombardier CL-415. Comenzarán su actuación en la zona en breve
- Italia: 2 Apagafuegos Bombardier CL-415. Ignoro su momento de llegada a la zona afectada.

Fuentes: Departamento de Seguridad Nacional del Gobierno de España (http://www.dsn.gob.es/es/actualidad/sala-prensa/incendio-portugal):


*Incendios forestales en Portugal*



1. *SITUACIÓN*

Al menos *62 personas han fallecido* y otras 54 han resultado heridas, 5 de ellas en estado de gravedad, en el *incendio forestal* declarado ayer sábado en el término municipal de Pedrógão Grande, en el centro del país.

El incendio se mantiene *activo en cuatro frentes* y ha obligado a cortar varias carreteras de Pedrógão Grande.

Por el momento se *desconocen las causas* del incendio si bien las autoridades locales han declarado que la información recogida permite pensar con un alto grado de certeza que la causa haya sido un rayo que alcanzó un árbol.

Ante la gravedad de la situación, *Portugal ha activado el Protocolo bilateral* que tiene firmado con España en materia de Protección Civil y Lucha contra incendios forestales.

2. *COLABORACIÓN ESPAÑOLA*

Se han enviado el 4 aviones Canadair operados por el 43 Grupo del Ejército del Aire en apoyo a los equipos portugueses para colaborar en las tareas de extinción.

Los cuatro aviones Canadair han despegado desde las Bases de Matacán en Salamanca (1) y de Torrejón en Madrid (3).

Además, España ha enviado un módulo compuesto por *dos aviones anfibios*, con 3.500 litros de carga cada uno, de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha. Esta ayuda ha sido ofrecida a través del *Mecanismo Comunitario de Protección Civil de la UE*, en respuesta a la solicitud de Portugal de un *módulo de extinción de incendios con medios aéreos*.


3. *MECANISMO DE PROTECCIÓN CIVIL DE LA UE*

Se ha procedido a la *activación del Mecanismo Comunitario de Protección Civil de la UE* tras la solicitud del gobierno de Portugal.

En apoyo a esta solicitud, además de los aviones anfibios de Castilla La Mancha enviados por España, *Francia* colabora con el envío de *3* *hidroaviones e Italia con otros 2.
*


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

imagens impressionantes na CMTV, incêndio prestes a passar de um lado para o outro do IC8
vento intenso e chamas enormes


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

vitamos disse:


> Não consegui ouvir quais. Sei que o fogo se encontra em Rio de Moinhos, Pampilhal, Seixo e alguns pontos de Castelo. Compreendo a dificuldade em precisar informação, quando temos freguesias nesta zona que são constituídas por dezenas de locais e capelanias.



O presidente da  CMS acaba de confirmar a informação, acrescentando igualmente que estão a ser deslocados meios para o concelho. Fogo também já muito perto da freguesia de Cabeçudo.


----------



## weatherbox (18 Jun 2017 às 20:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Passei o dia a ouvir falar de eucaliptos mas nesse vídeo até são pinheiros não são?


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 20:02)

huguh disse:


> imagens impressionantes na CMTV, incêndio prestes a passar de um lado para o outro do IC8
> vento intenso e chamas enormes



já 2 vezes os bombeiros avançam para apagar a frente e o vento muda de repente e têm de recuar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

weatherbox disse:


> Passei o dia a ouvir falar de eucaliptos mas nesse vídeo até são pinheiros não são?



E neste caso o que interessa o tipo de árvore? Com árvores de vários metros de altura, a menos de 1 metro das bermas da estrada não era de esperar outra coisa, sinceramente. E falo tanto neste caso de um IF já existente engolir a estrada, como de uma beata atirada para a berma poder incendiar facilmente o terreno em volta.

Enquanto não se apostar a sério num (re)ordenamento de território, tragédias destas vão continuar a acontecer. Todos falam em prevenção quando estas catástrofes acontecem, mas 2 meses depois como já não há nada a arder, já todos se esqueceram do assunto.


----------



## weatherbox (18 Jun 2017 às 20:12)

Então mas por isso mesmo é que fiz a observação, fala-se muito de eucalipto mas o problema é muito mais vasto


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

aumento do vento tem reacendido focos já controlados nos ultimos minutos


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

O incêndio conseguiu passar o rio Zêzere?


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pera-amial-vilar-torgal-e-bolo-evacuados-8572440.html

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/5683...deputados-nao-conseguem-sair-?seccao=Round2_i


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O incêndio conseguiu passar o rio Zêzere?



Sim, junto à Barragem da Bouçã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:24)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, junto à Barragem da Bouçã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

Incêndio visível do espaço durante a noite:


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 20:40)

weatherbox disse:


> Então mas por isso mesmo é que fiz a observação, fala-se muito de eucalipto mas o problema é muito mais vasto



Quer o eucalipto, quer o pinheiro são espécies extremamente inflamáveis e as características de ambas são extremamente prejudiciais ao território e apenas trazem benefícios económicos, o que leva a um desordenamento florestal e às monoculturas dos mesmos, e a produção dos mesmos deveria ser sempre protegida por uma cota maior de carvalhos, vidoeiros ou castanheiros. E a culpa anda um pouco à volta disto, do negócio do fogo, da falta de serviços florestais que acabaram com guardas florestais para criar um sistema de vigilância que nunca funcionou, dos governantes que 'tapam o sol com a peneira' há vários anos, do afastamento das forças armadas do combate aos incêndios, das condições climatéricas existentes, da falta de meios dos bombeiros e tanto mais haveria a dizer que faz parte do problema, mas que na realidade não traz as vidas perdidas de volta, mas que devem ser sim faladas e discutidas e levadas pela sociedade civil para confrontar as autoridades portuguesas para que alguma coisa mude no nosso país.

Uma breve explicação sobre o eucalipto: http://visao.sapo.pt/ambiente/opini...tugal-o-ecocidio-da-floresta-nacional=f752575


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

weatherbox disse:


> Passei o dia a ouvir falar de eucaliptos mas nesse vídeo até são pinheiros não são?



A observação é redutora. Cá vão uns bitaites.

Onde começou o incêndio?
Qual foi a cobertura vegetal que até agora foi queimada?
Há incêndios seletivos em que só determinadas árvores são queimadas?

...

Atribuir os incêndios só aos eucaliptos encontra, a meu ver, problemas metodológicos. Correlação não é causalidade e cá vai um exemplo...










Por esta lógica, os eucaliptos são muito bons porque há menos incêndios. Por outra...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:49)

Há 17m20:30Rita Dinis 
*Aldeias de Pêra, Amial, Vilar, Torgal e Bolo, em Castanheira de Pêra, estão a ser evacuadas. Ministra da Administração Interna repete o apelo para que os cidadãos respeitem autoridades.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 20:49)

*Incêndio alastrou para a Sertã, entrando no distrito de Castelo Branco*
A ministra da Administração Interna informou que o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrogão Grande já alastrou para o distrito de Castelo Branco, tendo entrado no concelho da Sertã.

Num ponto de situação aos jornalistas pouco depois das 20:00, Constança Urbano de Sousa adiantou que o trabalho de remoção das vítimas mortais — pelo menos 61 — está “praticamente concluído”, estando os corpos a ser transportados para o Instituto de Medicina Legal de Coimbra.

Segundo a ministra, os 834 operacionais no terreno “estão a ser reposicionados” para combater durante a noite de forma eficaz este grande incêndio.

Constança Urbano de Sousa voltou a chamar a atenção para a existência de uma linha de emergência exclusiva para necessidades de alojamento — número 144 — e referiu a existência, no terreno, de seis pontos de atendimento da Segurança Social (mais um do que no anterior balanço): em Avelar, no campo de futebol, em Pedrógão Grande, na Santa Casa, em Figueiró dos Vinhos, no pavilhão gimnodesportivo, em Ansião, nos Bombeiros Voluntários, e dois em Castanheira de Pera, um na Santa Casa e outro no Lar São José.

O último balanço dá conta de 61 mortos civis e 62 feridos, dois deles em estado grave. Entre os operacionais, registam-se dez feridos, quatro deles em estado grave. Há ainda dezenas de deslocados, estando por calcular o número de casas e viaturas destruídas.


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

Orion disse:


> Onde começou o incêndio?
> Qual foi a cobertura vegetal que até agora foi queimada?
> Há incêndios seletivos em que só determinadas árvores são queimadas?
> 
> ...



Os incêndios não são seletivos, mas há determinadas árvores com características de combustão diferentes.. deixo aqui dois exemplos
http://www.bbc.com/portuguese/noticias/2015/09/150901_ciprestes_misterio_incendio_rm
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/64536/vid...s_as_arvores_bombeiras_que_podem_travar_fogos


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Teya disse:


> Os incêndios não são seletivos, mas há determinadas árvores com características de combustão diferentes.. deixo aqui dois exemplos
> http://www.bbc.com/portuguese/noticias/2015/09/150901_ciprestes_misterio_incendio_rm
> http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/64536/vid...s_as_arvores_bombeiras_que_podem_travar_fogos


Há uns 20 anos atrás ardeu uma parte significativa da floresta próxima da casa dos meus pais em Viseu. A reflorestação foi feita recorrendo ao pinheiro bravo mas sempre que passo por essa zona questionava-me o porquê da existência de ciprestes nos limites dos locais que foram reflorestados. Agora já percebi. Fico contente pelo facto de na minha zona fazerem os chamados corta-fogos à volta da aldeia e além disso usarem espécies resistentes ao fogo.


----------



## jonekko (18 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

A situação parece continuar muito complicada. Pelas imagens dos directos o vento é muito forte.


----------



## weatherbox (18 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Orion disse:


> A observação é redutora. Cá vão uns bitaites.



Limitei-me a fazer uma observação. Nos últimos anos o debate sobre incêndios resume-se uns 50% sobre os incendiários, 30% sobre eucaliptos e 20% ou menos sobre o que interessa

Como curioso estou apenas a tentar perceber o que se passou nem que seja para que nunca me aconteça a mim. Quem já não passou em estradas com incêndios próximos em que tudo parecia estar relativamente seguro e controlado para quem circula? Provavelmente quase toda a gente. Esta tragédia mostra-nos que pode haver fenómenos em que num instante aquilo que parece seguro se transforma num inferno

Outras observações, acho que consegui identificar um dos locais, o da estrada, através do vídeo do drone que colocaram aqui.

elevação exagerada em 50%






https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.9426811,-8.2487299,485m/data=!3m1!1e3

Se for mesmo este local é uma vertente mas nem é muito pronunciada, nem é um mancha florestal muito densa e contínua, tem várias estradas e caminhos como escapatórias, aldeamentos e zonas abertas, copas de árvores parece que nem arderam completamente, etc 

Ou seja, não é bem aquilo que eu imaginava, algo terrivel deve ter varrido esta zona em poucos instantes


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:37)

Há 21m21:14Marlene Carriço 
*"Algumas aldeias ainda têm de ser evacuadas e desconhecemos a situação", CVP*
À TVI, um coordenador da Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa (CVP), que está em Pedrógão Grande disse que “algumas aldeias que ainda têm de ser evacuadas e que desconhecemos a situação”. E contou que algumas aldeias onde a CVP chegou “já estavam vazias porque o fogo já tinha chegado às casas”. “Por medo fugiram para a zona do rio, soubemos nós por outros populares. Mas já não tínhamos condições de segurança para continuar e a informação foi passada.”

O coordenador disse também que irão dar apoio a Castanheira de Pêra onde a situação está agora mais preocupante do que em Pedrógrão Grande.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 21:38)

Incêndio em Évora  (110 bomb) e Santarém  (85 bomb)


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:41)

*Exército pára exercício para combater fogos*

Parte dos militares do Exército que estão a apoiar os bombeiros no fogo de Pedrógão estavam a participar num exercício militar em Beja, que foi interrompido para aumentar a resposta às necessidades da Proteção Civil, segundo soube o JN.

O Estado-Maior do Exército confirmou a informação e adiantou que o exercício em causa era o Orion17, em Beja - o exercício anual que é o mais importante do ramo terrestre das Forças Armadas.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/exercito-para-exercicio-para-combater-fogos-8572352.html

*Incêndio em Abrã com três frentes ativas*

A freguesia de Abrã, no concelho de Santarém, está a ser fustigada por um incêndio florestal com três frentes ativas, e que ameaça estender-se para uma zona onde existem casas de habitação e uma fábrica.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/breves/19369-incendio-em-abra-com-tres-frentes-ativas


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:41)

*Jaime Marta Soares a dizer agora que se espera que o vento piore bastante pela manhã...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

*Fogo já chegou a Cernache de Bom Jardim*
José Paulo Farinha, ex-presidente da Câmara Municipal Sertã, confirmou ao Observador que o incêndio já chegou a Cernache de Bom Jardim. “Está no Casal de Madalena, Porto dos Fusos e no Almegue”, detalhou o ex-autarca, explicando que Cernache é “próximo” de Figueiró e que “há uns 15 anos fez exatamente o mesmo percurso mas ao contrário: começou em Cernache e deu a volta até Figueiró, embora sem estas mortes”.


----------



## ruijacome (18 Jun 2017 às 21:46)

A Marinha Portuguesa, mobilizou uma cozinha de campanha com capacidade de produzir 2400 refeições por dia, para a zona de Pedrogao!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:48)

*Chamas voltaram a alastrar e ameaçam várias casas em Alvaiázere Tapada, Casal Agostinho Alves e Relvas estão a ser evacuadas. *

Várias casas da freguesia de Maçãs de Dona Maria, concelho de Alvaiázere, distrito de Leiria, encontram-se ameaçadas pelo incêndio que voltou a alastrar e três localidades estão a ser evacuadas, disse este domingo a presidente da câmara. Em declarações à agência Lusa, cerca das 21h00, Célia Marques contou que "a situação agravou-se consideravelmente" desde o final da tarde, quando o fogo parecia estar controlado, acrescentando que a "situação é caótica" e que, neste momento, "há casas em risco". Os habitantes das localidades da Tapada, Casal Agostinho Alves e Relvas estão a ser retirados e encaminhados numa carrinha para a sede da Casa do Povo da freguesia, que fica numa zona mais urbana e segura. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...rias-casas-em-alvaiazere?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

Atualização

Pedrógão Grande, 885 bombeiros
Góis, 419bomb
Oleiros, 191bomb
Penela, 172bomb
Alvaiázere, 102bomb
Vinhais, 63bomb
Évora, 110bomb
Santarém, 97bomb
Tabuaço, 68bomb


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2017 às 21:53)




----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

weatherbox disse:


> Limitei-me a fazer uma observação. Nos últimos anos o debate sobre incêndios resume-se uns 50% sobre os incendiários, 30% sobre eucaliptos e 20% ou menos sobre o que interessa



Nada contra o facto de fazeres a observação. E sim, nem sempre se tem em consideração todas as variáveis.



weatherbox disse:


> Ou seja, não é bem aquilo que eu imaginava, algo terrivel deve ter varrido esta zona em poucos instantes



Aí entra-se (também) no campo da psicologia. Nas imagens do drone há um pouco de tudo. Carros (queimados) isolados, carros que parecem ter batido (e ultrapassado o rail - tentativa de fuga de última hora?) e alguns carros que estão muito próximos entre si (dificulta as manobras evasivas). Tanta coisa que pode ter acontecido mas até é relevante (nem que seja para ações de formação) tentar imaginar os pensamentos dos últimos momentos daquelas pessoas (não obstante os pormenores poderem ser ofensivos para muita malta).

Confusão, ao verem possivelmente o caminho bloqueado pelas chamas e ao mesmo tempo acompanharem a sua aproximação e não saberem o que fazer, pânico, ao assistirem ao aumento do fumo e da temperatura ambiente...

Nem toda a gente é como esta personagem...

... mas o que aquela malta fez não é/foi de todo original. Só que uns dão-se melhor que outros (e as condições meteorológicas também ajudam muito).


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:18)

Bombeiros têm 17 ambulâncias só em Pedrógão Grande prontas a partir a qualquer momento

É aqui no Centro de Saúde de Pedrógão Grande que estão estacionadas 17 ambulâncias, oriundas de diversas corporações de bombeiros do país, prontas a partir a qualquer momento para onde for necessário socorrer vítimas nesta zona.

Sentados no chão e nas laterais das ambulâncias, bombeiros em fim de turno, visivelmente cansados, convivem com os colegas que chegam para os render. Bebem cafés e passam o tempo. “Nas últimas duas horas ainda não tivemos de sair. Estamos à espera de serviço e ainda bem que não temos nada que fazer agora”, comentam ao Observador.

No centro de saúde está montado um posto de triagem onde todos os feridos resgatados na zona de Pedrógão Grande são examinados. É ali que é decidido o seu destino: ou são tratados logo ali, no caso dos mais ligeiros, ou são levados de urgência para os Hospitais da Universidade de Coimbra, no caso dos mais graves.

Aqui juntam-se ambulâncias de todo o país. “Uma de cada corporação, para não descurarmos as nossas áreas”, explica outro bombeiro. Bombeiros de Vialonga ou Odivelas, por exemplo, juntam-se aqui aos seus colegas de Pedrógão Grande no socorro às vítimas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

*Chamas ameaçam Alvaiázere*
Várias casas da freguesia de Maçãs de Dona Maria, concelho de Alvaiázere, distrito de Leiria, encontram-se ameaçadas pelo incêndio que voltou a alastrar e três localidades estão a ser evacuadas, disse hoje a presidente da câmara.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, cerca das 21h, Célia Marques contou que “a situação agravou-se consideravelmente” desde o final da tarde, quando o fogo parecia estar controlado, acrescentando que a “situação é caótica” e que, neste momento, “há casas em risco”.

Os habitantes das localidades da Tapada, Casal Agostinho Alves e Relvas estão a ser retirados e encaminhados numa carrinha para a sede da Casa do Povo da freguesia, que fica numa zona mais urbana e segura.

A presidente da Câmara de Alvaiázere explicou que o incêndio agravou-se, também pelo facto de já não haver meios aéreos a operar, acrescentado que há também dificuldades ao nível das comunicações.

Cerca das 19:45, a autarca explicou à Lusa que várias casas estiveram durante a tarde de hoje ameaçadas por um incêndio que ainda se mantinha ativo, sem, no entanto, colocar populações em risco, àquela hora.

Célia Marquês contou na ocasião que as populações viveram momentos “muito difíceis” durante a tarde, acrescentando que a zona, “muito acidentada ao nível do terreno”, prejudicou o combate às chamas.

Contudo, a presidente do município de Alvaiázere estava apreensiva com o vento que acabou por potenciar a evolução das chamas.

“Estamos a aguardar pela noite e está-se a levantar algum vento, pelo que estamos um bocadinho apreensivos com o desenrolar da situação, mas estamos atentos. O fogo ainda está a arder, mas já não há populações em risco”, sublinhou na altura Célia Marques.

De acordo com a página da internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), às 21:10 estavam empenhados no combate às chamas deste incêndio em Alvaiázere 102 operacionais, apoiados por 30 viaturas.

_Lusa_


----------



## cova beira (18 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

Orion disse:


> A observação é redutora. Cá vão uns bitaites.
> 
> Onde começou o incêndio?
> Qual foi a cobertura vegetal que até agora foi queimada?
> ...


pois mas neste caso especifico a intensidade e velocidade de propagação do fogo foram determinantes para a catástrofe e nisso não tenhas duvidas que eucalipto e pinhal são do melhor que há por que são altamente inflamáveis.

se algum dia vires eucaliptos a arder num incendio vais perceber


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 22:29)

cova beira disse:


> pois mas neste caso especifico a intensidade e velocidade de propagação do fogo foram determinantes para a catástrofe e nisso não tenhas duvidas que eucalipto e pinhal são do melhor que há por que são altamente inflamáveis.
> 
> se algum dia vires eucaliptos a arder num incendio vais perceber



Não nego já que Portugal é um caso anómalo na área queimada. Duvido que isso se deva só a um maior número de pirómanos e/ou à precipitação do centro-norte.

No caso de Pedrógão é bem provável que os ventos convectivos tenham acelerado a propagação do fogo (duvido que o eucalipto tenha sido o culpado exclusivo).



Pedro1993 disse:


>



De ler na diagonal fiquei inicialmente à nora com a ironia. Mas certos problemas são comuns na PI  http://www.abc.es/natural/cambiocli...sgo-desertificacion-201706171024_noticia.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:40)

*Fundação Aga Khan doa 500 mil euros para ajudar as vítimas*
O Imamat Ismaili, liderado pelo príncipe Aga Khan, e com sede mundial em Lisboa, vai doar meio milhão de euros para ajudar as vítimas dos incêndios deste fim de semana, na zona de Pedrogão Grande. A verba será entregue já nos próximos dias no Ministério da Solidariedade e Segurança Social, apurou o Observador. Também esta tarde o príncipe Aga Khan contactou o Presidente da República para apresentar condolências às famílias das vítimas.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 22:52)

Incêndios em Évora e tabuaco dominados, em Pedrogao já passamos os 900 bomb


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

Orion disse:


> Metam o Marcelo na TV com lágrima com canto do olho a dizer que às pessoas que a falta de preparação pode levar a novos Pedrogões e quem iniciar ignições poderá causar incêndios catastróficos. As pessoas só se mexem quando assustadas.



*Marcelo ajuda a tirar idosos de casas em risco de arder*



> Ao que o _i _apurou, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa terá ajudado a persuadir os mais velhos a deixarem as suas casas em risco de destruição. O Presidente da República chegou ao terreno ainda antes do amanhecer. António Costa, no mesmo dia, ficaria bloqueado no IC8 e só mais tarde conseguiria chegar ao local.



Quando escrevi o que escrevi nem tinha uma visão partidária. O Marcelo é o líder político mais popular e desastres deste tipo tendem a aumentar a popularidade das personagens independentemente da cor partidária. E o pormenor da lágrima não é bem inocente. Quando um líder demonstra emoção só ajuda. A popularidade do Marcelo advém mais dos 'afetos' do que propriamente do seus conhecimentos constitucionais...

Se não gostam da exploração da psicologia humana estão no seu direito. Mas isso acontece todos os dias (então na política...) e haverão sempre indivíduos que o farão (para propósitos bem mais nefastos/egoístas). Como certas coisas são inevitáveis, ao menos que se faça algo para o bem comum (e não para ganhar eleições, por exemplo).


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

Pode muito bem ter sido a trovoada  a causar a ignição  ou várias ignições, mas também  acho estranho  terem encontrado a árvore  onde o raio caiu... Seja como for é  a maior tragédia  de sempre relacionada com incêndios em Portugal,  uma verdadeira  Catástrofe.Aproveito para deixar um voto de pesar e condolências às famílias  que perderam os seus entes queridos nesta tragédia.


----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Mais uma vítima mortal.Sobe para 62 o número de mortos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jun 2017 às 23:14)

A frente que entrou em Castelo Branco está completamente descontrolada. Muito vento naquela zona. Rtp3

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Jun 2017 às 23:31)

na RTP3 um dos presentes no debate disse que ontem às 23h houve uma localidade que estava com 38ºC 
alguém sabe qual foi?


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Jun 2017 às 23:39)

O IF de Abrã desapareceu do ProCiv....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 23:40)

huguh disse:


> na RTP3 um dos presentes no debate disse que ontem às 23h houve uma localidade que estava com 38ºC
> alguém sabe qual foi?



Só se for por causa do incêndio - e é bem capaz. Ontem na reportagem da RTP sobre o incêndio aqui de Loures disseram que estavam 45ºC, o que não era verdade (digamos, meteorologicamente). O meu carro, ao Sol, marcava 43.0ºC, a cerca de 200 metros das chamas.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2017 às 23:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A frente que entrou em Castelo Branco está completamente descontrolada. Muito vento naquela zona. Rtp3
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



O comandante dos BV Cernache do Bonjardim considera o incêndio "muito violento". Neste momento os meios de combate são escassos e ainda estão a ser mobilizados para a área. A frente progride no sentido contrário à da Sertã, dirigindo-se para a zona da estalagem de Vale da Ursa (equaciona-se a possibilidade de evacuação). Se o sentido das chamas continuar a ser este o incêndio de Pedrógão ficará às portas de mais um distrito, Santarém.


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 23:44)




----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

vitamos disse:


> A frente progride no sentido contrário à da Sertã, dirigindo-se para a zona da estalagem de Vale da Ursa (equaciona-se a possibilidade de evacuação).



Segundo a RTP3 a estalagem já foi evacuada


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 00:34)

o comandante operacional disse agora que todos os incêndios estão numa fase muito preocupante, Pedrógão, Góis, Penela, Pampilhosa, Alvaiázere e em 3 distritos, Leiria, Coimbra e Castelo Branco.
Não será controlado tão cedo e duvida que com o fumo que está seja possível todos os meios aéreos atuarem quando amanhecer

O ministério Público abriu um inquérito por suspeitar de mão criminosa


----------



## Marco Ferreira (19 Jun 2017 às 00:41)

O Incendio de Pedrogão Grande chegou a Cernache do Bonjardim apos as 17h, sendo que dirige se para o Concelho de Ferreira do Zezere,estando inclusivé a aparecer projecções neste mesmo Concelho, perto de Dornes..


----------



## Marco Ferreira (19 Jun 2017 às 00:42)

Este Incêndio já se encontra com projecções no Concelho de Ferreira do Zezere..


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 00:49)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> O Incendio de Pedrogão Grande chegou a Cernache do Bonjardim apos as 17h, sendo que dirige se para o Concelho de Ferreira do Zezere,estando inclusivé a aparecer projecções neste mesmo Concelho, perto de Dornes..


a sério?? Se já está na Sertã e vai com força para Ferreira do Zêzere....Chega a Vila de Rei e nem quero imaginar... Em Dornes já ardeu bastante em 2010...


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 00:50)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> Este Incêndio já se encontra com projecções no Concelho de Ferreira do Zezere..


E está a chegar à nossa zona, pelos vistos (Ourém)


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 00:56)

Ourém também? Meu deus


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 00:56)

e o IF Oleiros já foi extinto?? De repente? À bocado no AFIS era muito grande e intenso. E agora nem consta na lista e tem 2 bombeiros e 1 veículo... E o de Abrã, que até está nos media, nada..


----------



## Marco Ferreira (19 Jun 2017 às 01:00)

O Incêndio está muito mas mesmo muito longe do Concelho de Ourém..


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 01:04)

Posto de Comando do Incêndio de Pedrógão deslocado para Ansião


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 01:04)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> O Incêndio está muito mas mesmo muito longe do Concelho de Ourém..


Claro, meu caro! Eu disse que está a dirigir-se para Sul. Mas é óbvio que está no limite Este de FZ, que, apesar de tudo, faz fronteira com Ourém.


----------



## Zulo (19 Jun 2017 às 02:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A frente que entrou em Castelo Branco está completamente descontrolada. Muito vento naquela zona. Rtp3
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Muito preocupado!! A minha família paterna é da Sobreira Formosa, já perto de Proença a Nova a não muitos km da Sertã... :/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 06:31)

Células a nascerem. Vamos ver se a chuva tem _força_ suficiente para chegar até ao solo. Provavelmente vão ocorrer mais ignições devido a DEAs.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 07:39)

Alguém sabe como o combate esta a evoluir?


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 08:21)

Chuva milagrosa a chegar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jun 2017 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

O radar mostra bons ecos de precipitação na zona dos incêndios mais graves... alguém da zona confirma? Chove?


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 08:23)

Ouvi na antena 1 que em Pedrógão chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:45)

Acaba de chegar a Cernache uma coluna de Espanha com bombeiros para ajudar a combater os fogos! Vieram de Madrid e Leon.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:55)

Eco roxo em Figueiró dos vinhos! Ou 8 ou 80!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2017 às 08:59)

eu ouvi na RFM de um testemunho disse que chovia na zona dos incêndios!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 09:30)

*Distrito de Leiria com 11 incêndios*
Às 8h55, o site da Proteção Civil dava conta de 82 fogos em Portugal continental, dos quais 51 estão ativos. Incêndios que estão a ser combatidos por 2695 bombeiros, apoiados por 839 veículos e 8 aviões.

O distrito de Leiria é o que tem o maior número de incêndios: 11 fogos que estão a ser combatidos 1252 bombeiros, 393 viaturas e 3 aviões. Segue-se o distrito de Lisboa, com 8 incêndios (31 bombeiros e 13 veículos), e Santarém com 7 (202 bombeiros e 58 viaturas).

Os três fogos do distrito de Coimbra estão a ser combatidos por 700 bombeiros, acompanhados por 209 veículos e 3 aviões.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 09:46)

Fogo perto da aldeia da aguda(Figueiró) segundo a antena 1.
Muitos ventos cruzados.
Chove um pouco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jun 2017 às 09:49)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...900-bombeiros-em-pedrogao-grande-8573348.html


Sim parece que já chove lá. Boa


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jun 2017 às 09:52)

*2150 operacionais combatem seis grandes fogos na região Centro*

*Mais de 2.150 operacionais, auxiliados por 662 veículos e dez meios aéreos combatiam, às 08:30 de hoje, seis grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Bragança, segundo dados da Proteção Civil.*

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), o maior incêndio localiza-se no concelho de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, que deflagrou na tarde de sábado, encontrando-se a ser combatido por 1.105 operacionais, 343 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

Notícias de Coimbra


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 09:55)

*27 incêndios rurais em Portugal continental*
Às 9h40, o site da Proteção Civil dava conta de 27 incêndios rurais em Portugal continental, 7 dos quais em curso. Os fogos estão a ser combatidos por 2561 bombeiros, apoiados por 780 veículos e 7 aviões.

O distrito de Leiria é o distrito com mais incêndios: 7 fogos que estão a ser combatidos por 1261 bombeiros, 393 viaturas e 3 aviões. Segue-se o distrito de Santarém, com 4 fogos (180 bombeiros, 50 veículos e um avião).

Os dois fogos no distrito de Coimbra estão a ser combatidos 730 bombeiros, 218 veículos e 2 aviões.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 10:09)

No balanço das 10h foi referido que os meios aéreos estão impedidos de actuar devido a más condições atmosféricas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

Mais 3 reforços, desta vez italianos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

*Não há alteração do número de vítimas mortais*
Num novo balanço à comunicação social, Elísio de Oliveira, comandante que está a liderar as operações no terreno, diz que não houve qualquer alteração ao número de vítimas mortais.

A situação mantém-se difícil, muito embora o combate tenha evoluído favoravelmente em três distritos: Coimbra, Leiria e Castelo Branco. As condições meteorológicas permanecem adversas e não permitem a operação dos meios aéreos disponíveis.

As operação vão continuar ao longo do dia com mais de 900 operacionais no terreno, sendo que todo o teatro de operações é considerado “preocupante”. Há registo de meios terrestres que não conseguem aceder a determinados locais. “Temos de encontrar zonas de oportunidade e precisamos de tempo”, admitiu Elísio de Oliveira. “Há aldeias que temos de confinar para proteger as pessoas. Noutros locais temos de deslocá-las”, continuou.

Até ao momento, três distritos afetados continuam em alerta.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 10:21)

Atualização a esta hora

Pedrógão Grande, 1112 operacionais, 6 meios aéreos
Góis, 567
Penela, 159, 1 MA
Alvaiázere, 110

por aqui tambem chove um pouco e já ouvi 3 trovões


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 10:28)

Ocorrências devido à trovoada que está a ocorrer desde o início da manhã.


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 10:36)

Actualizo los medios españoles en Pedrógão Grande, que ayer me había dejado casi todos los medios terrestres:

- Personal: 128 
- Vehículos: 29

Ese total se reparte en:

Unidad Militar de Emegencias

- 100 militares
- 19 vehículos 
- Todos ellos ya actuando en la zona desde ayer



Emergencia y Respuesta Inmediata de la Comunidad de Madrid

- 28 bomberos
- 10 vehículos
- 1 UVI móvil completa (Ambulancia de Soporte Vital Avanzado)
- Actuando en la zona desde esta mañana


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 10:39)

Desde los 4 Apagafuegos Bombardier españoles en la zona:


Han reanudado su actividad hace poco más de 20 minutos:

Los restantes medios aéreos españoles en Pedrógão Grande también han empezado su jornada de extinción:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 10:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ocorrências devido à trovoada que está a ocorrer desde o início da manhã.



Sobre a ocorrência da Figueira da Foz, em Buarcos.





Luís Miguel


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 10:49)

Se calculan unas 32.500 hectáreas afectadas desde el satélite (Suomi y Aqua) hasta el día de ayer











Fuente: https://twitter.com/eforestal

Actualizo al día de hoy. En gris los posibles avances






Especifico tamaños de las áreas en color rojo:

- Occidental: 26.000 hectáreas
- Central: 6.400 hectáreas
- Oriental: 1.440 hectáreas

Fuente: http://almazcara.forestry.es/2017/06/incendios-en-portugal.html
Mapa actualizable


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 11:00)

Acabei de passar por um incêndio em Vila flor, de poucas dimensoes


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

*Três estradas nacionais e duas autoestradas cortadas*
Três estradas nacionais e duas autoestradas nos distritos de Coimbra, Leiria, Castelo Branco e Viseu estavam, cerca das 10h00, cortadas ao trânsito, devido aos incêndios, disse à Lusa fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR).

De acordo com a GNR, a A13 — Autoestrada do Pinhal Interior, no concelho de Penela, no distrito de Coimbra, está interdita ao trânsito, entre os quilómetros 183 e 172, referindo que a alternativa é sair no nó de Alvaiázere e voltar a entrar no nó de Penela.

Ainda na A13, o trânsito está cortado na freguesia de Avelar, no concelho de Ansião, no distrito de Leiria, entre os quilómetros 171 e 183, por causa da ocorrência de incêndios, disse fonte da GNR.

Outra das autoestradas interditas ao trânsito é a A25 – Autoestrada das Beiras Litoral e Alta, na localidade de Chã de Tavares, no concelho de Mangualde, Viseu, entre os quilómetros 118 e 105, devido aos fogos que lavram na região.

No distrito de Castelo Branco, no concelho da Sertã, a Estrada Nacional 238 está cortada e a alternativa é a Estrada Nacional 348, referiu a GNR.

No concelho da Lousã, distrito de Leiria, está interdita a Estrada Nacional 236, via que está também cortada no concelho de Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, pelo que a alternativa é o IC3 – Itinerário Complementar da Estremadura e Ribatejo.

No distrito de Leiria, no concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos está também cortada a Estrada Nacional 347, revelou a GNR, referindo que “não há alternativa” a esta via.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), mais de 2.150 operacionais, auxiliados por 662 veículos e dez meios aéreos combatiam, às 08h30 de hoje, seis grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Bragança.

_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 11:07)

vários pequenos incêndios quase ao mesmo tempo em vouzela e são pedro do sul
serão da trovoada de certeza


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

*Família de Sacavém ainda não foi localizada*
Apesar da informação avançada pela CMTV há minutos, a família de Sacavém desaparecida e incontactável desde sábado não terá sido ainda encontrada. Quem o garante é Joana Rosalis Sousa, a amiga que partilhou ontem a fotografia dos quatro no Facebook na esperança de os localizar.

Em apenas 13 horas o apelo foi partilhado mais de 52 mil vezes na rede social. Sérgio e Lígia Sousa, que estavam de férias com os dois filhos pequenos na zona e tinham publicado no Facebook imagens na praia fluvial das Rocas, em Castanheira de Pêra, continuam desaparecidos.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 11:31)

O número de descargas eléctricas no período das 6h até ás 10h na zona centro é impressionante de acordo com o IPMA. Inevitavelmente alguma delas terá servido de ignição para os focos que têm vindo a aparecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 11:43)

Parece que também houve um fogo aqui bem perto, em Cortes (Leiria) mas já está em fase de conclusão.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 11:46)

cheira a queimado aqui, um pequeno incendio em Santa marta de penaguião
provocado pelas muitas descargas elétricas que cairam naquela zona


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (19 Jun 2017 às 12:20)

ja ouvi falar tambem na serra da boa viagem e na minha terra Montemor.o.velho, mas ao que parece a chuva ajudou na minha zona, de resto nao sei


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 12:37)

mantem-se o cheiro a queimado por aqui mas não há incêndios à volta...
bem mais fresco o tempo hoje em relação aos últimos dias, se estiver assim por Pedrógão vai ser muito bom


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

Os canadairs italianos já vão a caminho do TO. Fica também na imagem o histórico do percurso de um dos canadairs franceses neste combate ao IF de Pedrógão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 12:55)

*IC8 volta a ser cortado na zona de Alvaiázere*
O Itinerário Complementar 8 (IC8) voltou hoje a ser cortado ao trânsito, pelas 12h00, na zona de Alvaiázere, no distrito de Leiria, devido aos incêndios, disse à Lusa fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR).

De acordo com a GNR, a situação de cortes de trânsito devido a incêndios afeta de forma “mais grave” o distrito de Leiria, uma vez que além do IC8, estão interditas a Estrada Nacional 347, no concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos, a Estrada Nacional 236, em Castanheira de Pera, e a A13 — Autoestrada do Pinhal Interior, no concelho de Ansião.

Além de Leiria, o distrito de Castelo Branco está a ser afetado com o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrógão Grande e obriga ao corte da Estrada Nacional 236, no concelho da Sertã.

De acordo com a GNR, a A13 — Autoestrada do Pinhal Interior, no concelho de Penela, no distrito de Coimbra, permanece interdita ao trânsito, entre os quilómetros 172 e 183, referindo que a alternativa é sair no nó de Alvaiázere e voltar a entrar no nó de Penela.

Outra das autoestradas interditas ao trânsito é a A25 – Autoestrada das Beiras Litoral e Alta, na localidade de Chã de Tavares, no concelho de Mangualde, Viseu, entre os quilómetros 105 e 118.

No distrito de Bragança, a Estrada Nacional 103 está cortada ao trânsito no concelho de Vinhais, devido à ocorrência de incêndios.

Já em Vila Real, a Estrada Municipal 322-2 encontra-se interdita ao trânsito no concelho de Sabrosa, indicou a GNR.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), mais de 2.150 operacionais, auxiliados por 662 veículos e dez meios aéreos combatiam, na manhã desta segunda-feira, seis grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Bragança.

Lusa


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:06)

*Presidente novamente a caminho*
Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa está outra vez a caminho da zona de Pedrógão Grande. O Presidente da República cancelou toda a agenda desta semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

*24 das 62 vítimas mortais já foram identificadas*
A ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano de Sousa, acabou de revelar que 24 das 62 vítimas mortais já foram identificadas e que esse trabalho de identificação está a ser feito a toda a hora.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 13:14)

Acabaram de partilhar, numa conversa de grupo este vídeo no Facebook.
Segundo consta foi na zona de Leiria.


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 13:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os canadairs italianos já vão a caminho do TO. Fica também na imagem o histórico do percurso de um dos canadairs franceses neste combate ao IF de Pedrógão.



Los dos hidroaviones italianos despegando de Valencia esta mañana camino de Pedrógão Grande


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:22)

criz0r disse:


> Acabaram de partilhar, numa conversa de grupo este vídeo no Facebook.
> Segundo consta foi na zona de Leiria.


Eu não sei se foi este mas um dos últimos trovões que ouvi esta manhã foi como se fosse uma explosão! Assustador!


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2017 às 13:26)

Uma verdadeira catástrofe o que está a acontecer. 

Muito para lá das perdas florestais que seguramente já ultrapassam os 30 mil hectares, as perdas humanas são de uma dimensão nunca antes vista em Portugal, estamos perante uma nova realidade de uma severidade sem precedentes.

Uma palavra de animo para os agentes que tentam controlar a situação no terreno e de pesar para as famílias enlutadas.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 13:27)

Não creio que esse vídeo tenha sido editado, até porque se nota claramente que quem estava a filmar apanhou um valente cagaço mas a ser verdade, imaginemos este raio a cair numa zona de floresta com mato denso ou em mato seco geralmente junto a um Eucaliptal. O pior no meio disto tudo é que não é só uma descarga isolada que chega ao solo..


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 13:28)

criz0r disse:


> Acabaram de partilhar, numa conversa de grupo este vídeo no Facebook.
> Segundo consta foi na zona de Leiria.



que estouro! já vi uma ou 2 vezes uns estouros assim, mas nunca os apanhei em vídeo


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 13:33)

criz0r disse:


> Acabaram de partilhar, numa conversa de grupo este vídeo no Facebook.
> Segundo consta foi na zona de Leiria.


Que brutal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:41)

*Ouvi agora os bombeiros em Cernache que ás 16h vai haver mudança de direcção do vento e aumento de intensidade.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 13:44)

*Ordem dos Enfermeiros mobiliza mais de 300 enfermeiros*
A Ordem dos Enfermeiros, em articulação com o Ministério da Saúde e o posto de comando de Pedrógão Grande, vai mobilizar centenas de enfermeiros para as zonas afetadas pelos incêndios. Mais de 300 enfermeiros, de uma forma voluntária, já responderam ao pedido da Ordem para assegurarem 10 centros de saúde das regiões afetadas.

Há falta de enfermeiros e as populações precisam de nós. Vamos continuar a articular a nossa ajuda com as entidades competentes”, afirma a Bastonária Ana Rita Cavaco, num comunicado enviado às redações.



A mobilização de enfermeiros para o terreno está a ser coordenada pela Secção Regional do Centro (SRC) da Ordem e já estão identificados os locais com maiores necessidades.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

criz0r disse:


> Acabaram de partilhar, numa conversa de grupo este vídeo no Facebook.
> Segundo consta foi na zona de Leiria.



Granda estouro!


Lá nos comentários no Face está lá um lunático a dizer que é montagem. Que gente idiota. Caso fosse tínhamos aqui o maior mestre da edição. Reparem como a chama ilumina tudo ao redor.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 14:16)

Já vi isto presencialmente, apesar de mais ao longe. Não tem razão para ser montagem, tanto que já vi vários raios a caírem bem perto de mim, um raio pode cair em qualquer lado, na ausência de um pára-raios próximo.

Obviamente que um raio ao cair num poste de alta tensão iria provocar isso tudo.


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

Edito: La solidaridad de la población supera a la logística administrativa:


*Ministra apela a que as pessoas deixem de doar alimentos*

A ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano de Sousa, apelou este domingo à paragem da doação de alimentos na sequência do incêndio que deflagrou sábado em Pedrógão Grande, "dado a vaga de solidariedade estar a criar problemas logísticos".


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...ela-a-que-as-pessoas-deixem-de-doar-alimentos


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 14:27)

Ana Cristina Marques 
De momento, e de acordo com os dados da Proteção Civil, há 48 incêndios no território nacional. Desses, 13 estão em curso, seis em resolução e 29 em conclusão.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

Pedrógão Grande, 1121 operacionais, 10 meios aéreos
Góis, 600op
Alvaiázere, 115op
Penela, 167op, 6 MA

já se nota bem mais quente agora por aqui em relação a de manhã


----------



## dahon (19 Jun 2017 às 14:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Granda estouro!
> 
> 
> Lá nos comentários no Face está lá um lunático a dizer que é montagem. Que gente idiota. Caso fosse tínhamos aqui o maior mestre da edição. Reparem como a chama ilumina tudo ao redor.


Para além das capacidades de edição teria de ter um profundo conhecimento do comportamento do fluxo da corrente no poste. Já que os clarões visíveis seram metal a derreter junto dos isoladores isto porque ocorre uma tentativa de arco entre o poste e a linha de alta tensão antes de a descarga completar a sua ligação com a terra.
Mas já se sabe como a internet funciona......


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

*O dia de um bombeiro em Pedrógão Grande. *
*“Fomos mobilizados para o inferno”*
Rúben tem 19 anos e este foi o seu primeiro incêndio com esta dimensão. Esteve 19 horas de serviço mas segunda de manhã estará cá novamente.

http://observador.pt/2017/06/19/o-d...ogao-grande-fomos-mobilizados-para-o-inferno/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:05)

*Há 135 feridos até ao momento. 121 são civis*
O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrógão Grande causou até ao momento 135 feridos, entre os quais 121 civis, 13 bombeiros e um militar da GNR, revelou à Lusa o presidente do INEM.

Luís Meira indicou que, dos 135 feridos, sete estão em estado grave: cinco bombeiros voluntários e dois civis.

A maior parte dos feridos são ligeiros, tendo 28 necessitado de recorrer ao hospital. Os restantes receberam assistência no local.

O último balanço dava conta de 62 feridos.

Segundo Luís Meira, os psicólogos do INEM, apoiados por profissionais da Cruz Vermelha Portuguesa, autarquias e Proteção Civil, realizaram 354 intervenções.

No local encontram-se 32 elementos do INEM, apoiados por dez viaturas.

O fogo, que deflagrou às 13h43 de sábado, em Escalos Fundeiros, concelho de Pedrógão Grande, alastrou depois aos concelhos vizinhos de Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, e entrou também no distrito de Castelo Branco, pelo concelho da Sertã, tendo provocado pelo menos 62 mortos civis.

_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

Começou ha 20min um incêndio na freguesia de Avelar onde está o Posto de Comando do IF de Pedrógão
20bomb no momento


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Parece me que o incêndio estara dominado daqui a algum , se o vento não chatear...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

Pek disse:


> Actualizo al día de hoy. En gris los posibles avances
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela partilha Pek!
Estou preocupado, no meu trabalho temos um colaborador que reside na aldeia de Graça, olhando para o mapa, infelizmente está dentro desse perímetro de incendio.
Tem-se feito contactos, simplesmente não atende.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Uma das frentes do incêndio de gois descontrolou e esta já na lousa.A fonte e OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA, costuma ser muito credível.


----------



## Zulo (19 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

Acabaram de me dizer que, através de uma pessoa conhecida, foram informados que o número de mortos será próximo dos 100(108 mais precisamente) mas que a protecção civil não quer por enquanto revelar a totalidade das fatalidades... Alguém tem mais pormenores disto? Parece que é algo falado por aquela zona mas que não é permitido transmitir pelos media.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

Esse vídeo da descarga no poste é verdadeiro. Estando eu a ter formação na matéria, posso adiantar que deve ter sido uma descarga bem forte para a linha em questão (30kV parece-me) porque se fosse muito maior tinha atingido a linha por cima dessa (parece-me que há lá uma). Nem chegou a haver escorvamento nos isoladores, rebentaram logo. Bom registo


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 16:03)

Fogo a chegar a aldeia de sobreiro.
Tvi24 em direto


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Jun 2017 às 16:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Esse vídeo da descarga no poste é verdadeiro. Estando eu a ter formação na matéria, posso adiantar que deve ter sido uma descarga bem forte para a linha em questão (30kV parece-me) porque se fosse muito maior tinha atingido a linha por cima dessa (parece-me que há lá uma). Nem chegou a haver escorvamento nos isoladores, rebentaram logo. Bom registo


E daí talvez não...  É estranho as 3 cadeias de isoladores terem rebentado daquela maneira. Mas pode acontecer.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

Zulo disse:


> Acabaram de me dizer que, através de uma pessoa conhecida, foram informados que o número de mortos será próximo dos 100(108 mais precisamente) mas que a protecção civil não quer por enquanto revelar a totalidade das fatalidades... Alguém tem mais pormenores disto? Parece que é algo falado por aquela zona mas que não é permitido transmitir pelos media.



Cuidado com os números que se passam, é um momento difícil para todas a gente, só se deve passar informação a mais correta possível, não é criticar, apenas isto é um fórum visitado por muitas pessoas, e passar neste momento uma informação dessas, sem sequer se adiantar nada pelas autoridades oficiais, pode provocar um certo "pânico" nas pessoas.


----------



## Zulo (19 Jun 2017 às 16:28)

Não quero alarmar ninguém. Esta info foi passada em mais locais daí eu ter perguntado aqui pois poderia haver alguém informado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2017 às 16:33)

Um dos bombeiros que estava ferido faleceu, aumentado o nº oficial para* 63*.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:33)

63 mortos oficiais. Um bombeiro ferido acabou por morrer..


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 16:35)

Frente em Cernache do Bonjardim a intensificar-se bastante com o aumento da temperatura
está bem ativa- tvi24


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Grande reativacao na zona de Graça
Que tristeza  mais um bombeiro, descanse em Paz!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 16:37)

Por muito que nos custe e vai custar, estes números poderão aumentar drasticamente quando toda a área for passada a pente fino.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jun 2017 às 16:45)

Zulo disse:


> Não quero alarmar ninguém. Esta info foi passada em mais locais daí eu ter perguntado aqui pois poderia haver alguém informado.



Sim, compreendo, mas vamos esperar que essa info seja confirmada, é claro que ainda deve existir muito local a ser revisto, e esse número certamente que irá aumentar, agora esperemos que não chegam a esses valores.
E já aumento infelizmente 63.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

Pedrógão Grande, 1126 operacionais, 14 Meios aéreos !
Góis, 620op, 2 MA
Alvaiázere, 115op, 1 MA
Penela, 146op, 2 MA


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 17:01)

Colossal, até no SAT24.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

IPMA a explicar tudo agora.

Edit: Eles estão a analisar mesmo o mapa das DEA, até falaram dos erros de localização que podem existir. 

Além disso, o diretor? do IPMA está a dar um "raspanete" aos jornalistas, acho muito bem.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 17:20)

Tendo em conta as perguntas que alguns jornalistas estão a fazer ao IPMA pergunto-me se algum deles estudou o mais básico da Geografia.

É triste e lamentável o Jornalismo Português. Como se fosse possível ter previsto o que aconteceu naquela estrada, naquele determinado momento. Enfim.


----------



## RickStorm (19 Jun 2017 às 17:24)

criz0r disse:


> Tendo em conta as perguntas que alguns jornalistas estão a fazer ao IPMA pergunto-me se algum deles estudou o mais básico da Geografia.
> 
> É triste e lamentável o Jornalismo Português. Como se fosse possível ter previsto o que aconteceu naquela estrada, naquele determinado momento. Enfim.



Estava a pensar precisamente o mesmo. Há coisas que nem se dizem ou se perguntam (é uma questão de bom senso), mas o sensacionalismo e o "emocionalismo" extremo levam a melhor...


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 17:44)

* Vítor é a 64º vítima do incêndio em Pedrógão Grande 
Vitor, 56 anos, é 12º vítima de Pobrais. Morreu em casa na noite de sábado e foi encontrado por um voluntário de Leiria, que tirou três dias de folga para ajudar nas buscas *

Há mais uma vítima das chamas. Vítor, 56 anos, foi encontrado em casa, em Pobrais. Morreu na noite de sábado. Assim, sobe para 64 o número de mortos no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande (12º naquela localidade). Apesar de ainda novo, recebia apoio do lar de Vila Facaia, onde costumava passar o dia. Foram levá-lo a casa no sábado e desde então não era visto.


----------



## homem do mar (19 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA a explicar tudo agora.
> 
> Edit: Eles estão a analisar mesmo o mapa das DEA, até falaram dos erros de localização que podem existir.
> 
> Além disso, o diretor? do IPMA está a dar um "raspanete" aos jornalistas, acho muito bem.


Em que canal é que deu o comunicado.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 17:51)

homem do mar disse:


> Em que canal é que deu o comunicado.


PEnso que os diversos canais noticiosos passaram em directo


----------



## dahon (19 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

homem do mar disse:


> Em que canal é que deu o comunicado.


Este agora a ver no flashback da box e o canal que deu mais tempo de antena à entrevista foi a TVI24.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

criz0r disse:


> Tendo em conta as perguntas que alguns jornalistas estão a fazer ao IPMA pergunto-me se algum deles estudou o mais básico da Geografia.
> 
> É triste e lamentável o Jornalismo Português. Como se fosse possível ter previsto o que aconteceu naquela estrada, naquele determinado momento. Enfim.



O IPMA esteve longe de ter feito o papel que o uma entidade meteorológica oficial de um país deve ter. Ora se o incêndio teve causas meteorológicas, temos sempre que questionar uma coisa ou outra, dê por onde der, e não estou a falar de prever isto ou aquilo no exacto local como dizem os jornalistas. 

Já ontem disse aqui, tenho a certeza que noutro país qualquer, a partir do momento em que se previa vento forte, temperaturas extremas e possibilidade de trovoada seca (sim seca, pois qualquer meteorologista digno deve saber quais as condições ideais para tal), haveria logo uma tentativa por parte dessa entidade de informar fosse quem fosse, população, bombeiros, protecção civil e etc. Isto através de avisos. 

Para que serve o aviso de trovoada?? Está lá e não lhe tocam nem numa situação destas? Hoje até o Estofex fala no risco de trovoadas secas e eles nada, parece que não querem saber. E se formos a ver hoje já houve focos de incêndio causados por trovoada. 

Mesmo que ninguém ligasse aos avisos, ao menos estavam lá e jogavam com isso. Enfim, um conjunto geral de incompetência por todo o lado. 

Dizer que o IPMA está totalmente isento de culpas, para mim está errado.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

aldeia de Sobreiro quase cercada, situação muito dificil - tvi24


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Dizer que o IPMA está totalmente isento de culpas, para mim está errado.




Ninguém disse que o IPMA está ou não isento de culpas, até porque esta situação pode e vai ter de ser investigada até ás ultimas consequências. O problema, reside no tipo de questões que foram feitas por parte de Jornalistas ao IPMA que revelaram pelo menos e na minha opinião uma total ignorância sobre o que é a Meteorologia ou pelo menos o seu básico. Podemos prever uma Trovoada, não podemos é prever a ocorrência de um Tornado, Downburst ou Saraiva forte, da mesma forma que ninguém poderia ter previsto o que iria acontecer naquela estrada. Quem entrevista tem pelo menos de saber qualquer coisa do assunto em questão.

O IPMA emite avisos, que posteriormente são transmitidos à respectiva Protecção Civil que supostamente actua em conformidade. Não acredito que não tenham existido comunicações por parte dos organismos/autoridades competentes numa situação destas de calor extremo com a possibilidade de ocorrência deste tipo de fenómenos. Talvez tenham subestimado a situação em si, ainda assim não me parece.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2017 às 18:36)

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/568514

*Pedrógão Grande: 26 mil hectares ardidos no incêndio mais trágico da história do país*

Sistema europeu de monitorização dos incêndios divulgou esta tarde informação sobre a extensão do fogo 

O sistema europeu de monitorização de incêndios florestais dá conta de 25.969 hectares ardidos no incêndio que lavra desde sábado em Pedrógão Grande.

(...)


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

criz0r disse:


> O IPMA emite avisos, que posteriormente são transmitidos à respectiva Protecção Civil que supostamente actua em conformidade.


Chegaria a arriscar que os avisos são primeiro emitidos à ANPC, e só depois ao público.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 18:41)

*ERC abre processo de averiguações a reportagem da TVI*
O Conselho Regulador da ERC decidiu, na manhã desta segunda-feira, “abrir um procedimento de averiguações” à reportagem emitida, no domingo, no Jornal Nacional da TVI. À ERC chegaram mais de 100 participações a contestar o plano televisivo em que aparece um dos cadáveres da tragédia de Pedrógão Grande.

“A ERC, consciente do estado de choque em que o País se encontra, sintoniza-se com a sociedade portuguesa e espera que a comunicação social seja de uma sensibilidade profissional a toda a prova, neste momento de luto nacional”, remata a ERC, em comunicado.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chegaria a arriscar que os avisos são primeiro emitidos à ANPC, e só depois ao público.



Claro, @SpiderVV , falha da minha parte na frase que escolhi. Faz todo o sentido que a ANPC seja avisada muito antes de se tornar público.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

Os incêndios florestais consumiram até 15 de junho 15.184 hectares, uma área ardida quase 12 vezes superior ao mesmo período de 2016, revelou hoje o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).

O relatório provisório do ICNF, que não inclui os dados do incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrogão Grande, adianta que o ano de 2017 apresenta “o quarto valor mais elevado de área ardida” da última década, por comparação com o mesmo período.

O documento indica que este ano regista “o terceiro valor mais elevado em número de ocorrências” desde 2007.

DN


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

A Universidade de Coimbra disponibiliza subsídios de emergência para estudantes cujas famílias foram atingidas pelo incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. A iniciativa foi anunciada na página oficial de Facebook da instituição.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

*Fogo cercou aldeia do Sobreiro esta tarde*
Os repórteres da TVI Carolina Resende Matos e João Pedro Matoso testemunharam a aflição vivida na aldeia de Sobreiro, em Pedrógão Grande. O foco, com duas frentes, aproximou-se da aldeia em escassos minutos

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Nos media passam a mensagem que está tudo mais calmo, mas pelo sat24...


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 19:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Nos media passam a mensagem que está tudo mais calmo, mas pelo sat24...


podes elaborar sff?


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

kikofra disse:


> podes elaborar sff?


Apenas me referia que nas notícias que tenho visto (não encontro reportagens em direto...tudo antigo) na Internet e nos canais, dá a ideia que está mais calmo (mas temo que seja informação do fim da manhã). Pelo sat24 percebe-se que está muito complicado..


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 19:17)

robinetinidol disse:


> Apenas me referia que nas notícias que tenho visto (não encontro reportagens em direto...tudo antigo) na Internet e nos canais, dá a ideia que está mais calmo (mas temo que seja informação do fim da manhã). Pelo sat24 percebe-se que está muito complicado..


Sim, já ontem parecia estar tudo calmo enquanto o incendio andava a espalhar-se. Realmente parece estar a emitir muito fumo


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

Um dos fogos já chegou a Lousã. 
De noite o vento vai estar de Leste a 8 km/h segundo o ipma, o que significa temperaturas altas e secura.


----------



## RickStorm (19 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

jonas disse:


> Um dos fogos já chegou a Lousã.
> De noite o vento vai estar de Leste a 8 km/h segundo o ipma, o que significa temperaturas altas e secura.



Conhecendo uma localidade muito próxima da Lousã (Serpins), de onde é visível a Serra da Lousã, é outra zona de grande risco e de muito maus acessos (e onde as trovoadas caem com alguma frequência)... Se for nessa direcção, serão árvores e aquelas "ventoinhas eólicas" (está-me a faltar o termo correcto agora) que ficarão reduzida a cinzas... E digo isto porque conheço relativamente bem a zona e já presenciei incêndios (de outras origens) e constatei a relativa impotência dos bombeiros em combater as chamas naquelas encostas com uma enorme inclinação.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 19:33)

RickStorm disse:


> Conhecendo uma localidade muito próxima da Lousã (Serpins), de onde é visível a Serra da Lousã, é outra zona de grande risco e de muito maus acessos (e onde as trovoadas caem com alguma frequência)... Se for nessa direcção, serão árvores e aquelas "ventoinhas eólicas" (está-me a faltar o termo correcto agora) que ficarão reduzida a cinzas... E digo isto porque conheço relativamente bem a zona e já presenciei incêndios (de outras origens) e constatei a relativa impotência dos bombeiros em combater as chamas naquelas encostas com uma enorme inclinação.


Em Março fui dar um passeia para lá e aquilo e é realmente terrível para incêndios.
Têm que o travar antes de entrar na serra propriamente dita.


----------



## RickStorm (19 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

jonas disse:


> Em Março fui dar um passeia para lá e aquilo e é realmente terrível para incêndios.
> Têm que o travar antes de entrar na serra propriamente dita.



O problema é se é criado algum foco de incêndio que crie uma nova frente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

*Portugal vai recorrer ao Fundo Europeu de Solidariedade, diz MNE*
O ministro dos Negócios Estrangeiros, Augusto Santos Silva, disse, esta segunda-feira, que o Governo irá recorrer ao Fundo Europeu de Solidariedade. “Ele existe justamente para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros na resposta a estes eventos muito difíceis. A seu tempo o faremos”, afirmou o governante, citado pela TSF, à margem de uma reunião de chefes de diplomacia da UE.

O vice-presidente da Comissão Europeia Jyrki Katainen afirmou, esta segunda-feira, que a União Europeia poderá comparticipar até 95% as despesas de reconstrução na sequência dos mortíferos incêndios que lavram no centro de Portugal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

*Incêndio em Pedrogão Grande já consumiu quase 26 mil hectares*
O incêndio florestal que deflagrou no sábado no concelho de Pedrógão Grande já consumiu quase 26 mil hectares de floresta, segundo o Sistema Europeu de Informação de Incêndios Florestais (EFFIS).

O EFFIS, do Centro de Investigação Comum da Comissão Europeia, que apresenta as áreas ardidas cartografadas em imagens de satélite (com uma resolução espacial de 250 metros), mostra que o incêndio que começou em Escalos Fundeiros, concelho de Pedrógão Grande, e alastrou depois aos concelhos vizinhos de Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, tinha até esta segunda-feira 25.969 hectares de área ardida.

Em 2016, o incêndio que começou em Arouca, no distrito de Aveiro, e evoluiu para o concelho de S. Pedro do Sul, em Viseu, consumiu 21.910 hectares e foi aquele que registou a maior área ardida no ano passado, segundo dados do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF). Este incêndio alastrou também para os distritos vizinhos de Castelo Branco, pelo concelho da Sertã, e Coimbra, pelo município de Pampilhosa da Serra.

Segundo o EFFIS, que através de imagens de satélite contabiliza quase em tempo real a área ardida, o fogo no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra consumiu 7.310 hectares, enquanto o incendio da Sertã tem 481 hectares de área ardida.

_(Lusa)_


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

queria fazer algumas perguntas agora que já existe algum distanciamento em relação ao acontecimento.

1º
- não conheço a região em causa.

2º
- do que entendi um grupo de 20-25 pessoas estava a fugir de uma zona já atingida pelo fogo. Não existe nenhum refúgio do tipo um vale aberto não cultivado com floresta ou zonas de hortas?

3º
- porque não tentaram o vale do zêzere?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

Agreste disse:


> 1º
> - não conheço a região em causa.
> 
> 2º
> ...



Eu acrescentava outra pergunta:

Porque não estava aquela estrada fatídica ( e na iminência de ser atingida pelo fogo e fumo denso ) para 40 pessoas, cortada ao trânsito? Segundo relatos, foi a GNR que mandou seguirem por ali...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acrescentava outra pergunta:
> 
> Porque não estava aquela estrada fatídica ( e na iminência de ser atingida pelo fogo e fumo denso ) para 40 pessoas, cortada ao trânsito? Segundo relatos, foi a GNR que mandou seguirem por ali...


Parece que nessa altura o fogo virou, a IC8 tinha acabado de ser cortada e a policia não tinha conhecimento que o fogo tb estava a tomar esta estrada.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:04)

como digo, não conheço a região...

o fogo desenvolvia-se de norte para sul e de leste para oeste...

porque foram estas pessoas contra a direção do fogo? é o que consigo entender de tudo o que li.
fizeram isso para tentar entrar no IC8?

porque não tentaram ir para sul?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que nessa altura o fogo virou, a IC8 tinha acabado de ser cortada e a policia não tinha conhecimento que o fogo tb estava a tomar esta estrada.



Pois, uma falta de conhecimento bem grave e fatal...Não sei o que andam a fazer as autoridades no terreno, nem que tipo de conhecimentos têm, já coloco isso em dúvida...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

João Cândido da Silva:

A “Conta Solidária Caixa”, que se destina a apoiar as vítimas do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, recolheu donativos num valor superior a meio milhão de euros em 24 horas, de acordo com um comunicado divulgado pelo banco. Pelas 19h00 desta segunda-feira, a conta tinha sido alimentada com os contributos de 7.384 pessoas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:08)

Agreste disse:


> como digo, não conheço a região...
> 
> o fogo desenvolvia-se de norte para sul e de leste para oeste...
> 
> ...


Não, estavam a fugir da IC8 que tinha acabado de ser cortada. A policia não sabia que essa estrada estava tb a ser tomada pelo fogo... foi tudo demasiado rápido.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

Agreste disse:


> queria fazer algumas perguntas agora que já existe algum distanciamento em relação ao acontecimento.
> 
> 1º
> - não conheço a região em causa.
> ...


por exemplo: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Ca...7d1bbd1a4be4b53!8m2!3d39.9163506!4d-8.3223319

Para saires desta zona so tens basicamente uma estrada, e as estraditas que dao acesso a essa estrada sao pouco largas e rodeadas de eucaliptal


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 20:11)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acrescentava outra pergunta:
> 
> Porque não estava aquela estrada fatídica ( e na iminência de ser atingida pelo fogo e fumo denso ) para 40 pessoas, cortada ao trânsito? Segundo relatos, foi a GNR que mandou seguirem por ali...


Nao sei se o problema nao foram as comunicações, o Siresp voltou a falhar, possivelmente havia um situação de risco na zona de evacuação e nao houve comunicação do que se passava no caminho para onde foram evacuados
Ps: é so uma teoria, mas a verdade é que já vi fecho de estradas em condições meteorologicas adversas, se bem que rotineiras, a serem muito mal feitas, imagino num cenário de caus e desorientação


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 20:11)

de certeza que não iam mandar seguir as pessoas por aquela estrada se soubessem que o fogo estava lá...
outra coisa, porque as pessoas não foram por ali ou por aqui, pelo que já se sabe muitas delas vinham da praia fluvial, ou seja muitas podiam nem ser da zona nem conhecer os caminhos


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2017 às 20:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, estavam a fugir da IC8 que tinha acabado de ser cortada. A policia não sabia que essa estrada estava tb a ser tomada pelo fogo... foi tudo demasiado rápido.



Numa zona de incêndio, grave como este , todas a estradas têm que ser cortadas, ninguém pode circular num raio de vários Km, apenas circulam bombeiros, ambulâncias, por motivos óbvios..e mesmo assim, tem que colocar a sua segurança em primeiro lugar..


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:21)

a informação não estava atualizada...

A GNR podia ter pedido para essas pessoas ficarem no cruzamento entre o IC8 e a EN236 Figueiró-Castanheira. 
Parece ser uma zona razoavelmente aberta.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

Agreste disse:


> a informação não estava atualizada...
> 
> A GNR podia ter pedido para essas pessoas ficarem no cruzamento entre o IC8 e a EN236 Figueiró-Castanheira.
> Parece ser uma zona razoavelmente aberta.


Há imagens de chamas a cruzarem o IC8 pertíssimo desse cruzamento. Mandar esperar teria provavelmente resultado em outra tragédia.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 20:26)

64 mortes confirmadas.
Autoridades dizem que 70% do fogo está controlado.
Fonte


----------



## weatherbox (19 Jun 2017 às 20:27)

Houve uma senhora que disse no IC8 cortado GNR desviava para essa estrada, agora não sabemos a situação, isto foi tudo muito rápido, quem sobreviveu nessa zona diz que foi em poucos minutos que o fogo que parecia a alguns quilometros se transformou num mar de chamas. O troço podia ser seguro a certa altura e de repente ter deixado de o ser, não sabemos, que se investigue depois

Mas pelo que percebi hoje a maior parte das vitimas nessa estrada foram pessoas de aldeias mesmo encostadas que tentaram fugir, ainda agora a RTP1 estava a falar dessas aldeias como Pobrais, Nordeirinho, etc, onde morreram dezenas de pessoas que tentaram fugir, e hoje foi encontrado uma vitima idosa numa casa, referida aqui numa mensagem mais atrás.
Podem ver essas aldeias no mapa, e assinalado com X está o troço da estrada que tinha identificado ontem







Algo de terrivel se passou aqui que varreu esta zona de forma fatal, que estradas quer também muitas casas


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:31)

Agreste disse:


> a informação não estava atualizada...
> 
> A GNR podia ter pedido para essas pessoas ficarem no cruzamento entre o IC8 e a EN236 Figueiró-Castanheira.
> Parece ser uma zona razoavelmente aberta.


É fácil falar... esse nó estava em perigo. Nesse momento levantou-se um vento ciclónico extremo. Inimaginável tempestade perfeita!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

vitamos disse:


> Há imagens de chamas a cruzarem o IC8 pertíssimo desse cruzamento. Mandar esperar teria provavelmente resultado em outra tragédia.



GNR corta o IC8 pois desenvolve-se um incêndio florestal de norte para sul. Essa informação a GNR tinha de ter.
Como orienta a GNR o trânsito se não sabe a direção dominante do incêndio?


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 20:37)

Não está aqui em causa uma tomada de posição errada por parte das autoridades. Quiçá uma decisão fatal. Mas quando isto acalmar e se começar a discutir tudo talvez a principal discussão seja as atenuantes de um momento extremo e de difícil decisão.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

aceito que todos tivessem sido surpreendidos pela progressão rápida do incêndio mas ir para norte é ir contra o incêndio.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

Agreste disse:


> GNR corta o IC8 pois desenvolve-se um incêndio florestal de norte para sul. Essa informação a GNR tinha de ter.
> Como orienta a GNR o trânsito se não sabe a direção dominante do incêndio?


Como sabes que a orientação do incêndio é de norte para sul? As imagens nessa estrada mostram uma realidade diferente...


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

quais imagens?

o que todos falam é de uma trovoada no lugar de Escalos Fundeiros, a norte do IC8. 
o IC8 tem uma orientação oeste-leste. Se está cortado, o fogo vem de norte para sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acrescentava outra pergunta:
> 
> Porque não estava aquela estrada fatídica ( e na iminência de ser atingida pelo fogo e fumo denso ) para 40 pessoas, cortada ao trânsito? Segundo relatos, foi a GNR que mandou seguirem por ali...



Supostamente ocorreu um downburst. Muitas pessoas já relataram um "ciclone", "ventos loucos", "o incêndio avançou em segundos". Claro que isto não é justificação para não cortarem as estradas, mas é uma coisa que ninguém consegue prever.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Supostamente ocorreu um downburst. Muitas pessoas já relataram um "ciclone", "ventos loucos", "o incêndio avançou em segundos". Claro que isto não é justificação para não cortarem as estradas, mas é uma coisa que ninguém consegue prever.


Sim deve ter sido um downburst porque os ventos chegaram aos 120Km/h que espalharam o fogo em todas as direcções (Jaime M. Soares)


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

E mediu o vento como? A olho? 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim deve ter sido um downburst porque os ventos chegaram aos 120Km/h que espalharam o fogo em todas as direcções (Jaime M. Soares)


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim deve ter sido um downburst porque os ventos chegaram aos 120Km/h que espalharam o fogo em todas as direcções (Jaime M. Soares)



o local não é plano... espalhar o incêndio em todas as direções não é possível.

a subir avança mais rápido do que a descer. A zona a oeste de Escalos é mais alta...


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Fogo em Penela dominado!
EDIT:Fogo em Alvaizer também dominado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:03)

AndréGM22 disse:


> E mediu o vento como? A olho?


Estou a citar...


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:11)

Eu sei que estás e eu estou a dizer que essas afirmações valem o que valem


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

Não inventem downbursts, tornados, ou afins... caramba... É normal numa frente de fogo haver ventos de grande intensidade, mecanismos de transmissão de calor intrínsecos ao próprio fogo. 
Existiram pelos relatos fenómenos de vento intenso e propagação explosiva do fogo. Não é um situação virgem, não é a primeira vez e infelizmente não é a ultima vez que irá acontecer.
Sobre a situação em si será investigada. Obviamente que haverá responsabilidades. Mas como se pode evitar que populações em pânico fujam para vias principais, mesmo que isso possa ser um erro? Quem garante (será analisado certamente) que na tal propagação "norte - sul" a existir, não existiram duas frentes que se separaram e atingiam primeiro o IC8 induzindo em erro as autoridades no meio do caos. O que eu disse na última frase é especulatório mas pode ser 1 de 1000 cenários possíveis. Não podemos falar do que não sabemos, podemos quanto muito colaborar com aquilo que genericamente sabemos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:22)

*Pedrógão Grande já é o maior incêndio de sempre em Portugal*
José Carlos Lourinho

19:49
*Hectares ardidos nos incêndios de 2003 e 2012 já foram superados pelo incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. *
Rafael Marchante/Reuters
O EFFIS, do Centro de Investigação Comum da Comissão Europeia, que apresenta as áreas ardidas cartografadas em imagens de satélite (com uma resolução espacial de 250 metros), mostra que o incêndio que começou em Escalos Fundeiros, concelho de Pedrógão Grande, e alastrou depois aos concelhos vizinhos de Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, tinha até hoje 25.969 hectares de área ardida.

Em 2016, o incêndio que começou em Arouca, no distrito de Aveiro, e evoluiu para o concelho de S. Pedro do Sul, em Viseu, consumiu 21.910 hectares e foi aquele que registou a maior área ardida no ano passado, segundo dados do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF).


 Os dados estimados nesta tragédia na vila de Pedrógão Grande ultrapassam os dos incêndios de 2012 em Tavira, e de 2003 na Chamusca, os dois maiores fogos até hoje em Portugal.

O fogo de Cachopo, em Tavira, em Julho de 2012, passa agora a ser o segundo maior, com 24.843 hectares de área ardida, seguido pelo de Ulme, na Chamusca, que destruiu 22.190 hectares.

O último balanço do fogo que começou no concelho de Pedrógão Grande dá conta de 63 mortos civis e 135 feridos.

Há ainda dezenas de deslocados, estando por calcular o número de casas e viaturas destruídas.

Este incêndio alastrou também para os distritos vizinhos de Castelo Branco, pelo concelho da Sertã, e Coimbra, pelo município de Pampilhosa da Serra.

Segundo o EFFIS, que através de imagens de satélite contabiliza quase em tempo real a área ardida, o fogo no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra consumiu 7.310 hectares, enquanto o incendio da Sertã tem 481 hectares de área ardida.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...o-maior-incendio-de-sempre-em-portugal-173249


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 21:23)

Ponto de discussão.

é declarado um incêndio florestal numa zona densamente arborizada. 
Com a informação disponível fecha-se o IC8 que é uma estrada principal na região.
Vários utilizadores da estrada sem grandes alternativas dispersam-se... alguns são apanhados pelo fogo e morrem queimados.

Não há um "ponto de encontro", uma zona aberta, segura para onde as pessoas sejam obrigadas a dirigir-se e só de lá sairem com ordem da polícia?


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:27)

Agreste disse:


> Ponto de discussão.
> 
> é declarado um incêndio florestal numa zona densamente arborizada.
> Com a informação disponível fecha-se o IC8 que é uma estrada principal na região.
> ...



E existindo um ponto de encontro como garantes que os caminhos para lá chegar sáo seguros?


----------



## Zulo (19 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

A mesma estrada tem vários caminhos secundários que certamente foram utilizados para tentar ultrapassar as barreiras policiais..


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Uma das famílias desaparecidas foi encontrada viva e bem. http://observador.pt/2017/06/19/est...idos-em-salaborda-temos-de-ir-procura-los-ja/


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 21:40)

AndréGM22 disse:


> E existindo um ponto de encontro como garantes que os caminhos para lá chegar sáo seguros?



Quem for apanhado em viagem estaciona o carro no cruzamento entre o IC8 e a EN236 e já não sai.
Claro, mandava limpar a zona numa faixa maior e torná-la mais aberta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:45)

*Vento forte dificulta combate às chamas no concelho de Abrantes*

As altas temperaturas e o vento forte que se faz sentir dificultam o trabalho dos bombeiros que, no concelho de Abrantes, combatem as chamas na freguesia de Rio de Moinhos e em S. Miguel do Rio Torto, sendo este, para já, o de maiores dimensões.

Em Rio de Moinhos estão 24 homens no combate ao incêndio em mato, enquanto que em S. Miguel do Rio Torto são já 69 operacionais, apoiados por 21 carros e dois meios aéreos, segundo informação da página da Proteção Civil.

http://www.antenalivre.pt/noticias/vento-forte-dificulta-combate-as-chamas-no-concelho-de-abrantes

*Atualização: Casal e seis crianças desaparecidos já foram encontrados*
19 de Junho de 2017 Tomar TV Comment(0)
numa reportagem publicada esta segunda-feira.O paradeiro da família era desconhecido desde a última sexta-feira, ainda antes do início do incêndio, refere a reportagem. “Estão seis meninos, seis pequenitos, desaparecidos, ninguém sabe deles nem dos pais desde sexta-feira”, escreve o jornal, citando um bombeiro sapador em Pedrógão Grande.

O artigo descreve a visita dos bombeiros à casa onde morava esta família numerosa em Salaborda, mas não encontrou os oito habitantes. Só foram encontrados os cães com comida e água. Duas horas após a publicação do artigo, a família foi encontrada. Conseguiu fugir antes do incêndio chegar à habitação: “O _Observador_ sabe entretanto que a família está bem e de saúde. Os pais e os seis filhos fugiram de casa no sábado e seguiram para a zona de Alvaiázere, na quinta de uns amigos.”

_(Notícia atualizada às 21h29 com a família já encontrada e bem de saúde)_





Tomar TV


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:46)

A morte destas pessoas neste incêndio, vai ser como a queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios não haverá culpados. 

A culpa em Portugal, morre sempre solteira. Na ponte, foi chuva a mais, aqui foi fogo a mais, a natureza é que é a culpa e nada mais.

Mas, quem coordena, mandar as pessoas para a Estrada Nacional e quando lá chegaram era fogo por todos os lados, existem vários relatos a dizerem que a GNR é que desviou o trânsito, se não existe coordenação entre as autoridades é isto que acontece.

Estão mais de 1000 bombeiros e vê-se na tv, que são os populares que salvam as casas, pedem socorro e não chegam é vergonhoso, na povoação onde morrerem 11 pessoas chamaram os bombeiros chegaram de madrugada com ambulâncias, no mínimo rídiculo.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 21:49)

o IC8 atravessa uma zona densamente arborizada e é a principal estrada da região. 
Se existem áreas de serviço nas auto estradas porque não zonas de encontro nos vários nós desta estrada?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

É muito triste e penoso ver este tipo de comentários! Os bombeiros são heróis! Por exemplo o bombeiro que morreu hoje, ele e os seus companheiros tiveram um ligeiro em contra mão contra a sua viatura na tal fatídica estrada. Eles não tiveram nada mas os ocupantes do ligeiro ficaram encarcerados. Eles podiam ter fugido mas ficaram lá até á morte para tentar retirá-los. *Mais respeito por favor!*


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 21:55)

Agreste disse:


> o IC8 atravessa uma zona densamente arborizada e é a principal estrada da região.
> Se existem áreas de serviço nas auto estradas porque não zonas de encontro nos vários nós desta estrada?


Uma boa sugestão.

O IC8 é uma estrada há muito conhecida pelas piores razões. Não será assunto para este tópico mas também tem um historial de sangue e morte absolutamente trágico. Mas sim Agreste, neste momento não tem esses espaços livres que mencionas (o único que vejo é a ponte sobre o Zêzere).


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 22:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É muito triste e penoso ver este tipo de comentários! Os bombeiros são heróis! Por exemplo o bombeiro que morreu hoje, ele e os seus companheiros tiveram um ligeiro em contra mão contra a sua viatura na tal fatídica estrada.



São coisas diferentes. Coragem é sempre bem-vinda mas se não houver conhecimentos, meios e treino adequado só se está a desperdiçar esforços. Na vida real é difícil ser o Rambo e os bombeiros podem ser ao mesmo tempo excecionalmente corajosos e brutalmente incompetentes devido a uma panóplia de fatores.

Escrito isto, neste caso, sim, está a haver muito treinador de bancada. É tudo _expert_ em coordenação dos serviços de emergência (SE) aquando de desastres em tempo real. Para um qualquer SE ficar demasiado esticado tipicamente não é preciso muito acarretando isso as consequências previsíveis como por exemplo a falta de coordenação e as dificuldades inerentes na alocação de recursos (que são frequentemente polémicas). Muitos velhotes das aldeias estão indignados com a falta de apoio e isso é normal. Mas também é pouco provável que o chefe dos bombeiros queira abandonar pessoas à sua sorte. São escolhas já que se trabalha com o que se tem.

Toda a malta reage de forma diferente quando deparada com a mesma situação. A malta daqui cá sabe porque é que a GNR desviou as pessoas para aquela estrada. Quanta gente passou normalmente por aquela estrada antes do fogo ter apanhado aqueles desgraçados? Ninguém sabe.

Não obstante a sede de sangue, este tipo de eventos tem muitas nuances tornando muito difícil atribuir culpas.

Supostamente vai-se investigar e decerto vai-se chegar às mesmas conclusões de outros anos. Pudera, os fatores são sempre os mesmos (falta de meios, falta de prevenção...). Fosse isto noutra altura e inevitavelmente a retórica iria adquirir contornos políticos  A culpa é do PPC e da austeridade. E com isto deixei mais um exemplo em como um certo cenário tem diferentes conclusões consoante as circunstâncias.


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

Às vezes é preciso parar e ter um pouco de noção das coisas ou na forma como expressamos o desagrado. Obviamente que deverá haver culpas e responsabilidades a apurar, e com certeza estamos todos num fórum muito longe de conseguir ser donos da verdade, mas fazer acusações injustificadas é de mau tom. A comunicação social é responsável por querer vender o maior drama possível destas situações, e casos isolados onde as pessoas expressam a sua consternação para as câmaras e as tv's passam a mesma coisa centenas de vezes ao dia, facilmente se molda a opinião das pessoas. É preciso antes de mais respeitar os acontecimentos em si e as condições em que os mesmos ocorreram, perceber que são zonas onde há muitas áreas isoladas e não há, nem nunca haverá, seja cá ou em qualquer parte do mundo, 1 carros de bombeiros para cada casa, é preciso compreender que houve falhas, mas que há muita informação dispersa e muita gente que com uma microfone e uma câmara diz o que quer e acusa quem quer mas isso não prova que foi isso que aconteceu. Julgo que deve haver bom senso e deixar que as autoridades e a população afetada resolvam e apurem o que realmente aconteceu quando for a altura para isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

*Como lidar com os campos ao abandono?*


Estado gasta 11 euros por hectare em prevenção de incêndios. Terrenos rurais pagam menos de um euro de impostos por hectare e 36% dos solos rústicos não têm qualquer exploração.






Portugal tem 2,9 milhões de proprietários de 8,4 milhões de hectares de solos rústicos JOSE SARMENTO MATOS (ARQUIVO)
“O principal desafio do ordenamento do território é reduzir os danos causados pelo abandono de mais de um terço do solo rústico português”, explica o investigador Pedro Bingre do Amaral. “O abandono tem custos”, escreveu este professor do Politécnico de Coimbra, há três meses, numa comunicação promovida pelo Conselho Económico e Social.

O custo principal é mesmo o que agora está à vista de todos, depois da tragédia de Pedrógão Grande. Florestas e matos abandonados em regiões chuvosas, seja nos trópicos, seja no Noroeste da Europa, têm uma “dinâmica ecológica” diferente, que permite restaurar espontaneamente a vegetação e limitar os riscos de incêndio. Não é isso que se passa em Portugal, onde um terreno abandonado rapidamente se enche de vegetação “pirófila” (estevas, tojos ou urzes), de “alta inflamabilidade”, explica Pedro Bingre. “Abandonar um terreno implica onerar o interesse público”, resume o investigador.

Entre 2010 e 2015, arderam, em média, 127 mil hectares por ano, em Portugal. Cerca de metade estavam cobertos “apenas por matos”. A maioria destes incêndios começa, precisamente, em zonas abandonadas, pondo em risco, depois, todo o tipo de florestas e mesmo populações. Com isso, “Portugal perde directa ou indirectamente em incêndios florestais perto de mil milhões de euros por ano”, mostra Pedro Bingre. Trata-se de uma “situação calamitosa”, que exigiria uma resposta eficaz.


https://www.publico.pt/2017/06/18/sociedade/noticia/como-lidar-com-os-campos-ao-abandono-1776105

Já que agora se debate muito temas relacionados com a nossa floresta e os terrenos abandonados, resta-nos esperar que quando a poeira assentar, e que não se esqueça tão depressa as vítimas que este incendio causou, e aí se ponham logo de uma vez por todas as ideias em prática. Tenho visto alguns bons especialistas portugueses, e acredito que pelo mundo fora também exista muitos especialistas em vários temas que  não importariam de nos ajudar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

O prós e contras está a ser muito esclarecedor...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2017 às 22:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O prós e contras está a ser muito esclarecedor...



Um painel de pessoas que sabem do que falam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:16)

Sem desculpas...
A floresta está a arder, quando se aponta um dedo ao outro não podemos esquecer que outros três da mesma mão estão apontados na nossa direção.
Neste barril de pólvora florestal, que são os Eucaliptos, faz falta a tua intervenção, não para apagar os incêndios mas todos os dias para semear ou plantar árvores amigas dos bombeiros.
Sobreiros, Castanheiros e Carvalhos são a aposta correta, entre outras espécies.
O Movimento Terra Solta, tem um viveiro destas espécies para que no próximo Outono / Inverno possamos plantar onde for mais necessário.
Vamos iniciar uma nova plantação algures pelas serras. Estás convidado, desde já esperemos que não tenhas desculpas!!!

Nuno Moutinho

https://www.facebook.com/terrasolta.org/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf

Publicação retirada na íntegra do facebook da página Terra Solta

Mais uma boa ideia, mas antes de plantar já, acho que seria uma boa ideia primeiro cartografar toda a área a plantar, e reordenar a floresta de uma vez por todas.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 22:16)

que tem sido falado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

kikofra disse:


> que tem sido falado?


Do incêndio, da dinâmica atmosférica, do ataque ao incêndio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

*ELES ESTÃO A PREPARAR FLORESTAS SEM MEDO DO FOGO
*
No interior do país – nas serras da Freita, Arada, Montemuro, Lapa e Caramulo, envolventes do Vouga e Paiva – há mais de 150 hectares que estão nas mãos da Montis, Associação de Conservação da Natureza criada em Março de 2014. A sua gestão passa por torná-los mais resilientes e resistentes aos fogos.

“O fogo é uma inevitabilidade.” Quem o diz é Henrique Pereira dos Santos, arquitecto paisagista e presidente da direcção da Montis. Esta associação, com sede em Vouzela, tem vindo a adquirir terrenos e a geri-los de forma a aumentar a biodiversidade, a garantir a sustentabilidade dessa gestão e a aumentar a criação de emprego.

A prioridade não é travar o avanço das chamas mas sim optimizar a biodiversidade local e aumentar a fertilidade dos solos.

Neste momento, a associação gere mais de 150 hectares nos concelhos de Vouzela, São Pedro do Sul (distrito de Viseu) e Arouca (distrito de Aveiro). Carvalhos, medronheiros, ulmeiros, salgueiros, amieiros, um grande giestal e vegetação própria de margens de riachos fazem parte destes territórios.

Os terrenos estão divididos por três blocos. Os carvalhais do Caramulo, 5,5 hectares no concelho de Vouzela, pertencem à Montis. Aqui há essencialmente carvalhos-alvarinhos, diz-nos Henrique Pereira dos Santos. “São carvalhos em recuperação (…) e já há efeitos visíveis da nossa intervenção, como clareiras e bosquetes.”






Fotos: Montis

http://www.wilder.pt/historias/eles-estao-a-preparar-florestas-sem-medo-do-fogo/

Nota: a notícia é do ano passado, mas é só para retratar, o que se pode fazer, nem que seja com recurso as expropriações e entregar depois os terrenos a empresas como esta que tem os todos os meios para depois o gerir da melhor forma, soube que um incendio no mes de abril destrui uma plantação de árvores autóctones deste inverno, ardeu ,embora de outra empresa.

https://ecosanto.wordpress.com/2017/06/18/incendio-de-28-de-abril-balanco-quase-final/


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2017 às 22:27)

Boa noite,

Leio-os, sem estar a intervir, desde o início.
O meu muito mau portugueses, faz-me hesitar para intervir.
Em primeiro lugar, penso às pessoas que perderam da família, as suas casas. Espero que as pessoas terão a força (se) reconstruir.

A lógica e o bom sentido interpela-me!
Como menos de 24:00 reencontra-se a árvore tocada pelo raio no meio de hectare em fogo!!!
Aquilo deixa-me perplexo.
Nunca vi uma árvore (bem vivo) queimada também rapida e extremamente para pôr o fogo à qualquer verruma.
Mas com uma árvore morta ou em má saúde é possível.
As consequências não são a ser procurado na gestão do território?

- As pessoas que não mantem os seus terrenos
- As pessoas que cortam os matos e que empurra mais distante qualquer ligeiramente
- As garrafas de vidro ou de plástico ao longo das estradas (mesmos aquelas na campanha)
- As guardas guardas florestais
etc., etc.…

Olhem a minha webcam: ao lado do caixote de lixo do pilha desperdícios de jardim que é lá desde mais de 2 meses…
http://www.solarcamlab.com/webcam70/webcam701.jpg

A minha opinião é que se Portugal não alterar política, outras catástrofes humanas vão seguir (Portugal não é o único país neste caso).
Espero que não firo ninguém.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

Os locais de inicio dos incendios foram facilmente localizados. Várias pessoas quando ouviram trovões foram à rua ver se ia chover e verificaram o inicio dos incêndios.


----------



## weatherbox (19 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Agreste disse:


> o IC8 atravessa uma zona densamente arborizada e é a principal estrada da região.
> Se existem áreas de serviço nas auto estradas porque não zonas de encontro nos vários nós desta estrada?



De manhã ainda só tinham sido identificadas 24 vítimas e mais de metade dessas são de aldeias mesmo encostadas ao troço da "morte", a estrada era uma nacional, a principal e aparentemente mais segura para eles que queriam se calhar evitar estradas ou caminhos municipais mais manhosos, resumindo, nesta altura nenhum de nós sabe sequer se morreu alguém desviado da IC8, lá chegará a hora em que tudo, esperemos, será investigado, para já é mera especulação e essa história é gasolina na fogueira numa altura que ainda é de luto

Sobre a direcção de propagação do incêndio, quase sempre tragédias em incêndios estão associadas a mudanças de direcção e/ou intensidade do vento. Esta zona foi afectada por pelo menos uma gust front, podem ser mais, que mudou a direcção do vento, mas não sei se estará relacionado pois nem consegui  ainda descobrir a hora a que isto ocorreu


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

*Direção de Comunicação da TVI emite comunicado*
No seguimento da abertura de um processo de averiguações sobre a cobertura jornalística dos acontecimentos em Pedrógão Grande pelo Conselho Regulador da ERC, a Direção de Comunicação da TVI emitiu esta noite um comunicado, destacando que “não recebe lições de ninguém sobre sensibilidades profissionais”.

“No seu curto mas significativo comunicado, a ERC não diz qual a reportagem que vai investigar e esconde-se nas “mais de 100 participações que contestam o plano televisivo em que aparece um dos cadáveres da tragédia”. O que presumivelmente reduz o problema a uma questão de ângulo. E remete, também presumivelmente, para uma reportagem “live on tape” que a jornalista e diretora-adjunta desta estação realizou em aldeias onde bombeiros ou equipas de resgate tinham sequer ainda chegado. Num desses locais, estava efetivamente um cadáver, estendido há muitas horas e tapado com um lençol branco – a pior das metáforas da incapacidade da assistência civil atender todas as populações que foram implacavelmente atacadas pelas chamas. Esta circunstância confere um evidente relevo informativo, que não compete ao regulador definir”, defende.

“A TVI lamenta profundamente a terrível catástrofe e está solidária com as pessoas que perderam familiares ou bens fundamentais para as vidas dos sobreviventes. Mas chegará o momento de fazer as perguntas sobre o que falhou, porque falha sempre, e como é possível falhar nestas proporções. O cumprimento do nosso papel de órgão de comunicação social é tributário dos mais profundos sentimentos que abalam o povo português. Mas também da obrigação de o manter informado, vigilante e exigente – para que não volte nunca mais a acontecer”, remata.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

Quem tiver interesse parece-me um bom artigo sobre a relação entre o clima e o fogo em Portugal: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0168192305000043


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:55)

*Mais de 2.100 bombeiros combatem fogos em Leiria, Coimbra e Castelo Branco*
Cinco grandes fogos nos distritos de Leiria, Coimbra e Castelo Branco estavam, às 22:00 de hoje, a ser combatidos por mais de 2.100 operacionais, auxiliados por 719 viaturas, segundo dados da Proteção Civil.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), o incêndio que envolve mais recursos no terreno continua a ser o de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, que deflagrou na tarde de sábado, encontrando-se a ser combatido por 1.140 operacionais, apoiados por 389 veículos.

Este fogo já provocou 64 mortos e 135 feridos.

Ainda no distrito de Leiria, o fogo no concelho de Alvaiázere, que deflagrou pelas 20:40 de sábado, encontra-se em resolução (incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido), mobilizando 114 bombeiros e 35 viaturas.

No distrito de Coimbra, o fogo em Góis, que deflagrou pelas 15:00 de sábado, mantém-se em curso (incêndio em evolução sem limitação de área) e está a ser combatido por 599 operacionais, apoiados por 207 veículos.

Em relação ao incêndio de Penela, em Coimbra, o combate às chamas que lavra desde as 21:15 de sábado envolve 144 bombeiros e 49 viaturas, encontrando-se pelas 22:00 de hoje em conclusão (incêndio extinto, com pequenos focos de combustão dentro do perímetro do incêndio), informou a ANPC, na página da Internet.

No distrito de Castelo Branco, encontra-se em resolução o fogo que lavra desde cerca das 18:10 de sábado no concelho de Oleiros, na freguesia de Orvalho, e que está a combatido por 113 operacionais, auxiliados por 39 viaturas.

Lusa


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 22:58)

a trovoada seca foi gerada por uma virga (nuvem)?
o downburst seco "que espalhou o fogo em todas as direções" saiu de uma virga (nuvem)?


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 23:02)

Toby disse:


> O meu muito mau portugueses, faz-me hesitar para intervir.



É de louvar, que mesmo assim faça o esforço de escrever em Português. 

E acho que no fundo todos concordamos que a política em Portugal tem que mudar no que a este tipo de situações diz respeito. A sociedade civil tem que intervir e fazer pressão para que as coisas mudem e acabar de uma vez por todas com os interesses económicos por detrás do fogo e causa/efeitos do mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:08)

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/568547/bombeiros-insatisfeitos-com-desorganizacao-em-pedrogao-grande-

Até, os bombeiros criticam a bela organização. Aliás, em todos os incêndios é notório a desorganização completa.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 23:10)

por razões que agora não interessam vi algumas virgas perto das 06:00 entre Sines e Grândola... condições que se mantiveram mais tarde na zona de Lafões. 

instabilidade havia...
condições para precipitar não. Estavam 40ºC.

Só uma virga é capaz de encaixar na trovoada seca e na corrente descendente.


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:12)

O responsável da proteção civil que agora me escapa a patente presente no programa prós e contras refere o inicio das descargas as 14 e 38. Alguèm sabe a que horas surgiu a ocorrência?


----------



## Zorros (19 Jun 2017 às 23:25)

AndréGM22 disse:


> O responsável da proteção civil que agora me escapa a patente presente no programa prós e contras refere o inicio das descargas as 14 e 38. Alguèm sabe a que horas surgiu a ocorrência?



Comandante Operacional Nacional (CONAC), Rui Esteves.
Início do incêndio de Pedrogão às 14h43m e o de Góis às 14h52m.


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 23:26)

AndréGM22 disse:


> O responsável da proteção civil que agora me escapa a patente presente no programa prós e contras refere o inicio das descargas as 14 e 38. Alguèm sabe a que horas surgiu a ocorrência?


17/06/2017 14:43:00 LEIRIA PEDRÓGÃO GRANDE Pedrógão Grande Escalos de Fundeiro Povoamento Florestal Em Curso 1114 385 0


----------



## efcm (19 Jun 2017 às 23:31)

Isto tem alguma ponta de verdade ?
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10209487700172390&id=1322691913&hc_location=ufi


Como se pode inserir a imagem da pagina do facebook como esta feito aqui atrás ?


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:32)

Obrigado aos dois! ao menos esse aspeto fica esclarecido


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

https://www.lightningmaps.org/blitz...=12&bo_hour_range=6#bo_arch_strikes_maps_form


----------



## kikofra (19 Jun 2017 às 23:37)

efcm disse:


> Isto tem alguma ponta de verdade ?
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10209487700172390&id=1322691913&hc_location=ufi


penso que o presidente do IPMA disse que o sitio em que deflagrou o incendio ficava dentro da mergem de erro da zona das DEAS


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 23:37)

efcm disse:


> Isto tem alguma ponta de verdade ?
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10209487700172390&id=1322691913&hc_location=ufi



A informação aqui disponibilizada tem caracter informativo, pelo que não deverá ser utilizada como oficial nos casos de incidentes ou acidentes relacionados com condições meteorológicas.


----------



## Teya (19 Jun 2017 às 23:44)

O que eu já tinha ouvido ou lido antes foi que o incêndio começou numa zona e quando começaram as trovoadas mais tarde, o raio que provocou outro incêndio no seguimento/perto do já existente (identificado pela tal árvore destruída) ganhou outras proporções e também outras direções e ficou fora de controlo. 

Por esta altura já se disse tanta coisa, enfim.


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 23:47)

Atualização a esta hora

Pedrógão Grande, 1112 operacionais 
Góis, 635op

Começou às 22:30 um em Fetais Fundeiros, Penela. tem 48bombeiros no momento
cerca de 15km a norte de onde começou o outro de Penela que entretanto foi dominado


----------



## mecre90 (19 Jun 2017 às 23:54)

Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui no fórum. 
Com ventos destes, e ainda mais com a instabilidade causada pelo calor do incêndio, acredito que a velocidade de propagação e incógnita da sua direção tenha estado na origem da tragédia. Não me parece que algo pudesse ter sido feito para o evitar...


----------



## jkmc (19 Jun 2017 às 23:57)

Meus amigos. Sou um lusodescendente que vive na frança. 
Leio o vosso forum com muita atencao mesmo se nao participo (vivo em frança). Deculpa pelo meu portugues.

Encontrei um artigo que explica bem o meu pensamento :
https://eco.pt/2017/06/18/incendios-o-que-temos-no-territorio-sao-torneiras-do-gas-acesas/

Caros amigos ja chega de desgraças todos os anos. E preciso fazer a revolucao e mudar à praga do eucalipto. 
Cada ano que passa sem fogo num eucaliptal ou pinhal (que nao se pode chamar floresta ao meu entender) é uma bomba relogio a engordar para o proximo ano!

Temos de unir forças para conseguir porque a resistencia dos lobis vai ser muito feroz !

Cumprimentos a todos. 
Força aos afetados no corpo e alma !


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 00:02)

Teya disse:


> O que eu já tinha ouvido ou lido antes foi que o incêndio começou numa zona e quando começaram as trovoadas mais tarde, o raio que provocou outro incêndio no seguimento/perto do já existente (identificado pela tal árvore destruída) ganhou outras proporções e também outras direções e ficou fora de controlo.
> 
> Por esta altura já se disse tanta coisa, enfim.



No local ninguém refere nada em contrário, aliás existem até muitos testemunhos dos trovões.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 00:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/568547/bombeiros-insatisfeitos-com-desorganizacao-em-pedrogao-grande-
> 
> Até, os bombeiros criticam a bela organização. Aliás, em todos os incêndios é notório a desorganização completa.



Os meios que estão actualmente no terreno devem ser até excessivos. Eram necessários os tais 1000 bombeiros era nas primeiras 5 horas do fogo. Quantos estavam nesse momento?

É só imaginar que muitas das cooperações de bombeiros vizinhas não enviaram reforços porque tinham os seus incêndios para combater e a zona do incêndio não é propriamente um local com abundância de cooperações de bombeiros.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 00:18)

Até o próprio PR é um irresponsável.





*Presidente dos Bombeiros: comunicações de emergência não estão a funcionar em Pedrógão Grande *


----------



## DrFog (20 Jun 2017 às 00:19)

People "didn't need to die the way they've died", says Portugal forest fire eyewitness Caleb Cluff.
Caleb, who works as a journalist, claimed the fire is a "man-made disaster" which people "stood no chance" against.
Speaking to 5 live's Dotun Adebayo, *he blamed the eucalyptus plantations* and called for an inquiry.
Portugal has declared three days of mourning for the 62 victims of one of the country's deadliest forest fires.
Four children are among the victims, many of whom were found dead inside their cars as they tried to flee the central forested region of Pedrógão Grande.
This clip is originally from Up All Night, Monday 19 June 2017.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-...ire-eyewitness-calls-for-an-inquiry-into-fire


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 00:29)

mecre90 disse:


> Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui no fórum.
> Com ventos destes, e ainda mais com a instabilidade causada pelo calor do incêndio, acredito que a velocidade de propagação e incógnita da sua direção tenha estado na origem da tragédia. Não me parece que algo pudesse ter sido feito para o evitar...



Agora é alguém perguntar ao autor do vídeo a que hora certa foi gravado, pode ser uma pista importante para este puzzle. Há peças que ainda não consegui encaixar, houve uma trovoada que de facto começou a chegar à zona por volta da hora referida mais acima, mas uma coisa que me intriga é que a localidade Escalos Fundeiros fica apenas a 6km a leste de Pobrais, Nordeirinho, Vila Facaia , etc, onde ocorreu o grosso da tragédia
Daí ainda não ter percebido a escala temporal de tudo, se foi nesta fase, tão cedo? ou se foi numa posterior


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 00:54)

mecre90 disse:


> Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui no fórum.
> Com ventos destes, e ainda mais com a instabilidade causada pelo calor do incêndio, acredito que a velocidade de propagação e incógnita da sua direção tenha estado na origem da tragédia. Não me parece que algo pudesse ter sido feito para o evitar...



Isto não é downburst?


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 00:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto não é downburst?


Também pode ser uma Gust front, não é fácil de identificar no video por ser uma trovoada seca.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2017 às 01:10)

Interessante o testemunho deste turista australiano:


http://www.bbc.com/news/av/embed/p056crt7/40336449



Sinceramente é o que eu acho, isto ainda está muito longe de bem explicado.


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 01:38)

Orion disse:


> Até o próprio PR é um irresponsável.



Foi o PR ou o PM? Ou ambos? Não sei, pergunta sincera


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 01:59)

weatherbox disse:


> Foi o PR ou o PM? Ou ambos? Não sei, pergunta sincera



Desconhecia. Certamente faz parte disto  https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/an...no-ic8-devido-a-incendio-em-pedrogao_v1008825

Estou curioso para ver as sondagens.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 02:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito obrigado pela partilha Pek!
> Estou preocupado, no meu trabalho temos um colaborador que reside na aldeia de Graça, olhando para o mapa, infelizmente está dentro desse perímetro de incendio.
> Tem-se feito contactos, simplesmente não atende.



Muchas gracias!

Madre mía, lo que cuentas es preocupante. Ojalá tu compañero se encuentre a salvo y simplemente se trate de una falsa alarma. Ánimo, fuerza y esperanza!


Adjunto un mapa detallado del incendio de Orvalho, notablemente más pequeño que los más próximos a Pedrógão Grande







El que sale en primer plano fue jefe mío


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 03:05)

Visto en Twitter:


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 05:46)

Coincidências...



> La extensión del eucalipto en territorio gallego ha sido imparable en los últimos treinta años, hasta el punto de que *esta especie ocupa ahora el doble de superficie que en 1986*.





> En el vigente Plan Forestal -que ahora está en proceso de revisión- se estimaba que las plantaciones de este tipo de árboles alcanzarían las 245.000 hectáreas en un horizonte que llega hasta el año 2032. Sin embargo, esa cifra está ya a estas alturas superada. Según los datos de la Consellería de Medio Rural, Galicia cuenta con 425.000 hectáreas de eucaliptos -288.000 hectáreas de masas compuestas exclusivamente por esta especie y otras 145.000 mezcladas con pino y roble-.



FV



> El más de millón y medio de hectáreas que han ardido desde 1976 equivalen a algo más del 55,5% del territorio gallego actual, pero la incidencia del fuego no es homogénea en toda Galicia. Una buena muestra son los datos más recientes, los del año pasado: más de la mitad de las 21.000 hectáreas quemadas, casi 11.400, se situaron en la provincia de Ourense, que concentró cuatro de los ocho grandes incendios forestales de ese año -los superiores a 500 hectáreas.



ED



> Con apenas un 8% del total nacional de superficie forestal arbolada, Galicia acapara el 50% de las cortas de madera en nuestro país. En 2015, el volumen de madera con destino industrial ascendió a 8,25 millones de metros cúbicos, batiendo la marca de 2008, el otro mejor registro de toda la serie, según los datos del Clúster de la Madera de Galicia.



EE






Porque é que Ourense tem tantos incêndios? Não há muitos eucaliptos lá (aí volto aos problemas em se estabelecer uma relação direta). E porque é que na Galiza há tanto incêndio? Aparentemente pelos mesmos motivos que em PT:



> Si hay que sintetizar en una sola respuesta por qué Galicia arde sin control año tras año podría utilizarse la siguiente ecuación: superficie forestal sin parangón en el resto de España + propiedad privada de esta superficie en forma de minifundios laberínticos + abandono de estas propiedades por el éxodo de las nuevas generaciones hacia zonas urbanas + cultura del fuego como herramienta tradicional gallega.


----------



## mecre90 (20 Jun 2017 às 07:04)

weatherbox disse:


> Agora é alguém perguntar ao autor do vídeo a que hora certa foi gravado, pode ser uma pista importante para este puzzle. Há peças que ainda não consegui encaixar, houve uma trovoada que de facto começou a chegar à zona por volta da hora referida mais acima, mas uma coisa que me intriga é que a localidade Escalos Fundeiros fica apenas a 6km a leste de Pobrais, Nordeirinho, Vila Facaia , etc, onde ocorreu o grosso da tragédia
> Daí ainda não ter percebido a escala temporal de tudo, se foi nesta fase, tão cedo? ou se foi numa posterior


Cheguei a fala com quem publicou o vídeo. Este terá sido feito próximo de Proença a Nova por volta das 18h. Alguém sabe a hora aproximada das tragédias de Nogueirinho, Pobrais, e da 236-1?


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 08:12)

Continuam os dois incêndios ativos.
Parece-me que o de Pedrógão devera ser dominado brevemente...o de Gois não parece estar a ceder, a julgar pelo AFIS.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 09:42)

*FIGUEIRÓ DOS VINHOS
"Isto é uma vergonha". Limpeza das propriedades discutida em Figueiró dos Vinhos
20 DE JUNHO DE 2017 - 07:04


Habitantes condenam proprietários que não fazem a limpeza dos terrenos em torno das habitações. Em vários locais, as ervas e as silvas serviram de combustível para o incêndio.




*
Enquanto os incêndios ainda lavram no centro do país, vão-se discutindo temas como a falta de meios humanos e materiais, os difíceis acessos a povoações ou a falta de investimento na floresta, mas, a forma como é feita a limpeza de propriedades privadas e dos baldios também tem originado conversa entre os habitantes que viram as chamas a aproximarem-se e a destruírem casas, barracões e culturas.

João Dias, um dos habitantes que, no passado sábado teve de fugir da aldeia, indica o terreno de um dos vizinhos e aponta para as ervas altas que acabaram por contribuir para o propagar das chamas.

"O dono disto não está cá, mora ali ao pé de Figueiró", adianta, enquanto atira um lamento: "Olhe, ardeu. Ardeu".

No concelho, ao passar pelas várias freguesias e lugares, há sempre alguém que se queixa do mau estado em que alguns proprietários deixam os terrenos que rodeiam as habitações. Terrenos pouco cuidados que, muitas das vezes, são deixados quase ao abandono por quem mantém as propriedades mas decide viver noutras paragens.

Aqui, a juntar a outros elementos, as ervas e as silvas também servem de combustível para o alastrar de um incêndio. Pode não ser o principal problema, mas, apontam vários habitantes, também ajuda.

"Temos aqui duas casas que são uma vergonha, os proprietários não querem saber. Ninguém é obrigado a gostar disto aqui, mas eu só pedia respeito pelas pessoas que gostam", diz Maria de Fátima Gabriel, que, apesar de viver durante boa parte do ano em Lisboa, continua a cuidar da vegetação em torno na casa que mantém em Trespostos, na freguesia de Campelo.

Segundo Maria de Fátima, se a lei existe e se os proprietários são obrigados por lei a limpar nos 50 metros em redor das habitações, a lei deve ser cumprida: "Isto que está aqui com estas silvas é um crime", afirma, enquanto conta que, antes de fugir da aldeia, o combate às chamas foi feito com as mangueiras que normalmente são usadas para as "pequenas brincadeiras de cultivo das terras".

A menos de cinco minutos de automóvel, em Alge, Lúcio Mendes é o responsável pela Comissão de Compartes que administra os baldios de Alge, na freguesia de Campelo. Com o amigo Vítor Santos, Lúcio também discute o tema da limpeza dos terrenos privados e da gestão baldios. O trabalho da comissão, garante, tem sido bem feito.

"Nós temos de limpar os caminhos para passarem as máquinas, tratores, carros dos bombeiros, quando a água falta temos uma máquina para repor isso tudo. E isto é gerido assim", explica Lúcio, enquanto Vítor lembra que a limpeza dos terrenos privados pelos proprietários não é a melhor.

"Isso é impossível, está fora de questão", diz, defendendo, no entanto, que, no caso do grande incêndio dos últimos dias, houve outros motivos para que as chamas atingissem tamanha dimensão: "O ano passado tivemos um incêndio, mas houve aviões e bombeiros. Agora, estivemos quase 24 horas sem ninguém aparecer. O fogo é normal que aconteça todos os anos".
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...discutida-em-figueiro-dos-vinhos-8575936.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 10:03)

Hoje felizmente já quase não se vê fumo no sat24, mas é bem notória a mancha preta presente no local do incêndio.


----------



## Norther (20 Jun 2017 às 10:39)

tenho-vos a dizer que neste momento vejo uma grande coluna de fumo para os lados da serra do Açor, impressionante! parece que rebentou uma bomba... eu estou no fundo da Cova da Beira.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 10:50)

Norther disse:


> tenho-vos a dizer que neste momento vejo uma grande coluna de fumo para os lados da serra do Açor, impressionante! parece que rebentou uma bomba... eu estou no fundo da Cova da Beira.



É o incêndio de Gois.

Atravessou a serra e desce para Cadafaz.

Está descontrolado e com força, sendo visível um belo pirocumulos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

*Pedrógão Grande: número de feridos pelo fogo sobe para 157*
Número de feridos sobe de 136 para 157. Proteção Civil acredita que incêndio na zona possa estar dominado nas próximas 24 horas. Maior preocupação agora é fogo que avança para a Lousã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 10:57)

Cadafaz em Góis a ser evacuada! Fogo a *1Km* da aldeia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 10:57)

*Número de feridos sobe para 157*
O número de feridos no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande subiu para 157 pessoas, disse esta manhã o comandante operacional das operações, Vítor Vaz Pinto. Há sete feridos graves, entre os quais uma criança, quatro bombeiros e dois civis. O número de mortes mantém-se nos 64. A partir da sociedade filarmónica de Avelar, para onde foi relocalizado o posto de comando do incêndio, Vaz Pinto disse ainda que o número de pessoas assistidas está nas 403.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 10:58)

Meu deus, já não bastava o de Pedrógão.....ao menos esta melhor o de Pedrógão (quase dominado)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 10:59)

*Incêndio controlado até ao final da manhã*
Quanto às próximas horas de combate ao incêndio, o comandante Vítor Vaz Pinto prevê que “até à hora de almoço” possa ser extinto o segundo “ponto quente”. Durante a noite, aproveitando a “janela de oportunidade” que se identificou, os bombeiros conseguiram extinguir o primeiro desses dois pontos. A ser assim, o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande poderá ficar resolvido até ao final da manhã, apesar das condições meteorológicas “adversas”, com pouca humidade, vento entre os 20 e os 30 quilómetros/hora e temperaturas que podem subir aos 43 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 10:59)

*GNR admite inquérito interno*
No mesmo briefing, o tenente coronel da GNR Carlos Ramos admitiu aos jornalistas a possibilidade de ser aberto um inquérito interno sobre o que se passou, nomeadamente sobre a decisão da GNR de não encerrar imediatamente a chamada Estrada da morte (nacional 236). Dizendo não ter informação sobre se a GNR mandou ou não pessoas para aquela estrada nos momentos que se seguiram ao incêndio, o tenente coronel admitiu a “hipótese” de a GNR abrir um inquérito interno. Mas sem certezas, “é preciso avaliar”.

Questionado sobre se os militares da GNR deram essa informação aos automobilistas, o tenente coronel Carlos Ramos alegou que só tinha chegado ao terreno “ontem”. “Não domino essa informação. Cheguei numa altura em que isso já tinha passado. Só entrei ontem ao serviço”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:01)

Cadafaz em Góis a ser evacuada! Fogo a 1Km da aldeia.
Esta frente ontem estava dominada mas esta noite com o vento descontrolou.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 11:02)

Orion disse:


> Coincidências...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un vistazo a la problemática de los incendios en España:







Ampliando a la zona noroeste





Un matiz muy importante, al contrario que en la inmensa mayoría de Galicia la mayor parte de los incendios en Cantabria y casi toda Asturias se producen en *invierno*, que es cuando más seco está todo por el frío y la nieve, en momentos de viento foehn sur propicio y tras la retirada del manto nivoso de zonas medias o bajas. Se hace para "limpieza de pastos" y las subvenciones de la Política Agraria de la UE tienen mucho que decir aquí.

Con respecto a Galicia, la "cultura del fuego" es un elemento claro, si bien yo he visto incendios en esa zona por todo tipo de causas (regeneración de  pastos, eliminación de matorral, intereses forestales, pirómanos desequilibrados, venganzas, caza, intereses urbanísticos, despistar a la policía (narcotráfico), etc.). Estuve apagando incendios allí 15 días en la terrible ola incendiaria de 2006 como parte de un dispositivo especial enviado por la Comunidad de Madrid y vi de todo. Por supuesto los eucaliptos y otras especies pirófitas maderables (artificialmente extendidas para producción) tenían mucho que ver, pero no eran la única causa. Con todo pude ver auténticas tormentas de fuego en eucaliptales de 45-50 metros de altura que cruzaban la autopista como si tal cosa. Sus hojas están especialmente diseñadas para volar con las corrientes ígneas que crea el propio incendio y crear nuevos focos a centenares de metros prendiendo a copas (lo de abajo estaba verde, son zonas muy húmedas, se prenden arriba). Además su capacidad de resistencia al fuego y la regeneración y germinación tras el mismo en el caso de _Eucalyptus globulus_ es altísima. Es una razón más, pero como he dicho en Galicia la cultura del fuego es algo profundamente enraizado (especialmente en Ourense). Algún día también os contaré meteodologías para provocar incendios, había de todo!!.
Con respecto a los eucaliptales de interior un matiz importante, _Eucalyptus globulus _tenía como claro limitante el frío y las heladas, de forma que en Galicia y Asturias queda relegado al litoral y zonas bajas hasta unos 250-300 metros de altitud como máximo, pero recientemente se ha empezado la plantación de _Eucalyptus nitens _en zonas de interior con heladas y nevadas frecuentes que se sitúan entre los 300 y los 850-900 metros.

Zonas con una elevada superficie forestal (al nivel de la de Galicia) que no registran ningún incendio. Algunas nunca en la historia reciente conocida. Prácticamente todo es arbolado autóctono: _Fagus sylvatica, Abies alba, Pinus sylvestris, Pinus nigra, Quercus rotundifolia, Quercus suber, Abies pinsapo, Betula alba, Betula pendula, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus petraea, Quercus canariensis, Acer pseudoplatanus, Acer platanoides, Quercus humilis, Tylia platyphyllos, Tylia cordata, Ulmus glabra _y un largo etcétera. En algunas hay un uso importante y tradicional del arbolado (como en los pinares de _ Pinus sylvestris _de Soria o los alcornocales de Cádiz, pero en la mayoría no) :


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 11:09)

Snifa disse:


> Quanta arrogância e falta de humildade neste título:
> 
> Penso que a reportagem foi feita por uma jornalista bem conhecida, e que há pouco tempo pediu respeito pela sua intimidade...
> 
> ...


Já publiquei no seguimento livre.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Ouzenda, Pedrogão Grande em perigo!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 11:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já publiquei no seguimento livre.



Já removi o post deste tópico, para não haver mensagens em duplicado


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 11:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ouzenda, Pedrogão Grande em perigo!*


Mas já não estava quase dominado?
Reativou-se ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

jonas disse:


> Mas já não estava quase dominado?
> Reativou-se ?


Sim intensificou-se...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:24)

*Aldeia de Cadafaz, em Góis, foi evacuada*
A situação agora está particularmente preocupante em Góis. A aldeia de Cadafaz foi evacuada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 11:24)

*Góis:* 3 aldeias evacuadas (Cadafaz, Aldeia Velha e Tarrastal?), e outras 6 aldeias prontas para serem evacuadas.

A própria CM disponibilizou meios para a evacuação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

*Ministra da Administração Interna foi "testemunha" da falha de comunicações*
A ministra da Administração Interna (MAI) admite ter sido “testemunha” direta da falha nas comunicações na região de Pedrógão Grande, na tarde e noite de sábado. “Eu própria fui testemunha, é verdade que não houve comunicação, durante muitas e muitas horas eu não tinha rede no meu telemóvel”, disse Constança Urbano de Sousa, em declarações à RTP, junto ao posto de comando das operações de combate ao incêndio, em Avelar.

Mas essa é uma situação diferente daquela que se verificou com o sistema de comunicações de emergência (SIRESP), no início do incêndio. E, em relação a essa rede de que deveriam beneficiar as polícias, os bombeiros e o INEM, reafirmou a ministra, “já foi ordenada uma averiguação sobre o que aconteceu”, havendo já “relatos de operadores da PT que colocavam caos que derretiam logo a seguir”, explicou a ministra. Essa é uma das explicações apresentadas nos últimos dias para que as autoridades de socorro tenham ficado sem comunicações (mesmo que localizadas e de forma temporária, como disse a GNR). “Tivemos de reforçar com antenas móveis e isso foi feito à medida que se verificavam problemas”, sublinhou Urbano de Sousa.

Quanto ao IC8, foi “ordenada uma averiguação àquilo que aconteceu” para perceber como foi possível que cerca de 50 pessoas morressem no local, envolvidas pelas chamas. Será feita uma “fita de tempo” e avaliar “se era possível ou não fazer um corte de estrada” que tivesse evitada essas mortes.

Num outro incêndio que está ativo em Góis, a ministra, sem “informações precisas” sobre a situação, referiu que “os meios aéreos estão com condições para operar”. A ministra deixou, ainda, uma “palavra de ânimo, solidariedade e profundo respeito e reconhecimento” aos operacionais no terreno — entre bombeiros, polícias, militares, proteção civil e profissionais de saúde. “Esta gente que está no terreno precisa desse ânimo, são pessoas inexcedíveis”, disse Urbano de Sousa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:27)

Sandinha, Gois situação muito complicada!
Vento muito forte semppre a mudar de direcção e com projecções de 500m constantemente!


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Espantam-me certas reacções. Pode-se discutir o bom gosto da apresentação do corpo num directo da TVI, mas a verdade é que o corpo estava tapado, não havendo, na minha opinião, qualquer falta de respeito perante o cadáver durante a reportagem em questão.
O que me deixa pasmado é que os profissionais da indignação não tenham reparado em algo muito mais grave: havia um corpo estendido no chão, deixado ao abandono. Isso sim é uma falta de respeito. Tal como a jornalista lá chegou, qualquer pessoa ou animal poderia ter lá ido e feito o que bem entendesse com o cadáver.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Já é perfeitamente visível nas imagens de satélite a intensificação do incêndio de Gois na sua vertente norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sandinha, Gois situação muito complicada!
> Vento muito forte semppre a mudar de direcção e com projecções de 500m constantemente!


Candosa e Carvalhal do Sapo cercadas e em situação muito difícil!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 11:33)

David sf disse:


> Espantam-me certas reacções. Pode-se discutir o bom gosto da apresentação do corpo num directo da TVI, mas a verdade é que o corpo estava tapado, não havendo, na minha opinião, qualquer falta de respeito perante o cadáver durante a reportagem em questão.
> O que me deixa pasmado é que os profissionais da indignação não tenham reparado em algo muito mais grave: havia um corpo estendido no chão, deixado ao abandono. Isso sim é uma falta de respeito. Tal como a jornalista lá chegou, qualquer pessoa ou animal poderia ter lá ido e feito o que bem entendesse com o cadáver.


Tapado ou não, não deixa de ser completamente mórbido. É uma falta de respeito, sim, principalmente para com os familiares da vítima...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:35)

*Bombeiros sem meios para combater fogo em Góis*
O comandante distrital da proteção civil, Carlos Tavares, disse há momentos que os meios de combate à disposição dos bombeiros para combater o incêndio “não são suficientes” para combater as chamas naquela região. Neste momento, e sem capacidade para controlar a progressão das chamas, “a principal preocupação é proteger os bens e as pessoas”, disse Carlos Tavares.

Estão 600 bombeiros no terreno, 190 viaturas e sete aeronaves a tentar controlar o incêndio. Mas os aviões “não fizeram nada, a água não chegava cá abaixo”, disse o proteção civil. Os reforços “podem chegar dentro de horas”.

Entretanto, as autoridades já evacuaram três aldeias do arredores de Góis — Cadafaz, Aldeia velha e Tarratas — num total de 12 pessoas retiradas. “O comportamento eruptivo deste incêndio desenvolveu-se de forma violenta, com ventos muitos fortes”, destacou o responsável da proteção civil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:37)

*Oito aldeias vão ser evacuadas*
Outras oito aldeias do concelho de Góis deverão ser evacuadas nos próximos minutos, de forma preventiva, adiantou há minutos o comandante distrital da proteção civil, Carlos Tavares.


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2017 às 11:40)

Sobre o que poderia ter sido feito para minimizar a catástrofe que ocorreu, para além de tudo o que já sabemos e repetimos todos os verões sobre prevenção, limpeza, ordenamento, há um aspecto que gostaria de salientar e que pouca gente ainda referiu: é importante sensibilizar as populações das diversas aldeias espalhadas pelas nossas florestas para adoptarem medidas de autoprotecção em caso de incêndio.
É praticamente impossível os bombeiros chegarem a todo o lado, muitas vezes estas aldeias ficam totalmente isoladas durante os incêndios. As autoridades municipais deveriam em cada uma destas localidades estabelecer um plano de autoprotecção específico, de acordo com as características de cada localidade, de modo a que os seus habitantes se possam proteger. Algo tão simples como a escolha de um local seguro onde toda a gente se possa proteger. Em muitas aldeias as igrejas são construídas em materiais não inflamáveis, localizam-se em zonas centrais e conseguem albergar todos os habitantes.
E assim evita-se que muitas pessoas se aventurem em estradas perigosas que deveriam estar cortadas, tanto pela segurança das pessoas que lá circulariam, como para facilitar o deslocamento dos meios de combate aos incêndios.

PS: Ridículo o papel do PR e do PM. Quantos meios foram necessários desviar do combate ao incêndio, para que eles pudessem chegar ao local em segurança? E para quê? É o espelho do último ano e meio de política pimba, que parece do agrado dos eleitores portugueses...


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tapado ou não, não deixa de ser completamente mórbido. É uma falta de respeito, sim, principalmente para com os familiares da vítima...



Era fazer uma reportagem em directo, quando o filho desta senhora faleceu, mostravam todos os detalhes na TV.Mas isto não é só válido para a TVI, é para toda a comunicação social, há o dever de informar sim , mas certas situações ( como esta)  são dispensáveis..


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tapado ou não, não deixa de ser completamente mórbido. É uma falta de respeito, sim, principalmente para com os familiares da vítima...



Alguém conseguiu ver quem era a vítima? Não é uma maior falta de respeito deixar um corpo ao abandono?


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 11:42)

David sf disse:


> Espantam-me certas reacções. Pode-se discutir o bom gosto da apresentação do corpo num directo da TVI, mas a verdade é que o corpo estava tapado, não havendo, na minha opinião, qualquer falta de respeito perante o cadáver durante a reportagem em questão.
> O que me deixa pasmado é que os profissionais da indignação não tenham reparado em algo muito mais grave: havia um corpo estendido no chão, deixado ao abandono. Isso sim é uma falta de respeito. Tal como a jornalista lá chegou, qualquer pessoa ou animal poderia ter lá ido e feito o que bem entendesse com o cadáver.



A situação foi assumida como investigação criminal, por isso o corpo não deve ser removido, até finalizadas todas as diligências forenses e judiciárias. Nem deveria ter sido coberto, apenas o foi devido ao mesmo se encontrar vísivel a populares.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tapado ou não, não deixa de ser completamente mórbido. É uma falta de respeito, sim, principalmente para com os familiares da vítima...



Houve 64 pessoas que perderam a vida nesta tragédia: foram vítimas de acidentes, inalação de fumos e/ou carbonização. Todos ouvimos e vimos essa informação ser repetida nos últimos dias centenas de vezes. Quem opta por fazer reportagem com um cadáver no enquadramento, ou não está bem da cabeça ou mandou o jornalismo às malvas em prol das audiências e, consequentemente, do dinheiro. Não havia nenhuma necessidade de ter o corpo, ainda que tapado, no enquadramento. Não acrescentou absolutamente nada à reportagem e à informação e é o equivalente 'jornalístico' dos parolos que param para ver acidentes e até dos muitos relatos de gente que por estes dias se meteu nos seus popós para 'ir ver o fogo'. Ter sido a Judite de Sousa a protagonizar esta indignidade foi só a cereja no topo do bolo da falta de vergonha.


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

Lousano disse:


> A situação foi assumida como investigação criminal, por isso o corpo não deve ser removido, até finalizadas todas as diligências forenses e judiciárias. Nem deveria ter sido coberto, apenas o foi devido ao mesmo se encontrar vísivel a populares.



Estava alguma autoridade a guardar o corpo?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 11:46)

David sf disse:


> Alguém conseguiu ver quem era a vítima? Não é uma maior falta de respeito deixar um corpo ao abandono?


Claro que é! Mas um problema não pode anular outro! Eu não gostaria de ver o corpo (tapado ou não) de um familiar a aparecer na tv...


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 11:46)

David sf disse:


> Espantam-me certas reacções. Pode-se discutir o bom gosto da apresentação do corpo num directo da TVI, mas a verdade é que o corpo estava tapado, não havendo, na minha opinião, qualquer falta de respeito perante o cadáver durante a reportagem em questão.
> O que me deixa pasmado é que os profissionais da indignação não tenham reparado em algo muito mais grave: havia um corpo estendido no chão, deixado ao abandono. Isso sim é uma falta de respeito. Tal como a jornalista lá chegou, qualquer pessoa ou animal poderia ter lá ido e feito o que bem entendesse com o cadáver.



Eu acho que ninguém critica o intuito da reportagem e até acho importante. Agora o cenário em que foi feita já acho completamente desnecessário. Aliás é de tal forma mórbido que a parte informativa da reportagem como estamos a ver passou completamente ao lado. Penso que faltou alguma sensibilidade na forma como a mensagem foi passada, não era necessária aquela exposição para informar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:47)

David sf disse:


> Estava alguma autoridade a guardar o corpo?


Não será esta discussão off topic?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 11:49)

Mas não foram os únicos, é verdade. Do que acompanhei e na minha opinião, só a RTP e o Público fizeram uma cobertura que considerei razoável.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 11:50)

David sf disse:


> O que me deixa pasmado é que os profissionais da indignação não tenham reparado em algo muito mais grave: havia um corpo estendido no chão, deixado ao abandono. Isso sim é uma falta de respeito. Tal como a jornalista lá chegou, qualquer pessoa ou animal poderia ter lá ido e feito o que bem entendesse com o cadáver.



Desconheço os contornos da situação em si, mas naquele cenário o corpo estava tapado e não pode de maneira nenhuma ser mexido até chegarem os peritos do Instituto de Medicina Legal. Qualquer prova poderá ser destruída se houver o mínimo toque e ainda para mais quando estamos a falar em corpos carbonizados.

Na minha opinião sincera, é no mínimo ridículo e altamente desrespeitoso o que aquela profissional da comunicação social fez. No máximo, teria apontado a câmara para ela e dizia que tinha avistado um cadáver, agora sabendo da tragédia que estava e ainda está a acontecer na região vai filmar o corpo de uma pessoa que que morreu de uma forma tão horrível como aquela.. chega a roçar o desumano. Voltamos à história do filho, se lá tivesse estado um abutre a filmar o corpo do filho dentro da piscina... não teria sido provavelmente muito agradável de se ver nas televisões por esse País fora.


----------



## Toby (20 Jun 2017 às 11:55)

David sf disse:


> Sobre o que poderia ter sido feito para minimizar a catástrofe que ocorreu, para além de tudo o que já sabemos e repetimos todos os verões sobre prevenção, limpeza, ordenamento, há um aspecto que gostaria de salientar e que pouca gente ainda referiu: é importante sensibilizar as populações das diversas aldeias espalhadas pelas nossas florestas para adoptarem medidas de autoprotecção em caso de incêndio.
> É praticamente impossível os bombeiros chegarem a todo o lado, muitas vezes estas aldeias ficam totalmente isoladas durante os incêndios. As autoridades municipais deveriam em cada uma destas localidades estabelecer um plano de autoprotecção específico, de acordo com as características de cada localidade, de modo a que os seus habitantes se possam proteger. Algo tão simples como a escolha de um local seguro onde toda a gente se possa proteger. Em muitas aldeias as igrejas são construídas em materiais não inflamáveis, localizam-se em zonas centrais e conseguem albergar todos os habitantes.
> E assim evita-se que muitas pessoas se aventurem em estradas perigosas que deveriam estar cortadas, tanto pela segurança das pessoas que lá circulariam, como para facilitar o deslocamento dos meios de combate aos incêndios.
> 
> PS: Ridículo o papel do PR e do PM. Quantos meios foram necessários desviar do combate ao incêndio, para que eles pudessem chegar ao local em segurança? E para quê? É o espelho do último ano e meio de política pimba, que parece do agrado dos eleitores portugueses...



Completamente exatamente: qualquer passa pela educação (válido também para a poluição…) 
Mas antes de educar/sensibilizar a população, é necessário fazer este trabalho com o camara municipal!
Lá o trabalho é enorme…
J’espère que cette tragédie va faire bouger les "habitudes"

Bom dia a todos


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 11:58)

David sf disse:


> Sobre o que poderia ter sido feito para minimizar a catástrofe que ocorreu, para além de tudo o que já sabemos e repetimos todos os verões sobre prevenção, limpeza, ordenamento, há um aspecto que gostaria de salientar e que pouca gente ainda referiu: é importante sensibilizar as populações das diversas aldeias espalhadas pelas nossas florestas para adoptarem medidas de autoprotecção em caso de incêndio.
> É praticamente impossível os bombeiros chegarem a todo o lado, muitas vezes estas aldeias ficam totalmente isoladas durante os incêndios. As autoridades municipais deveriam em cada uma destas localidades estabelecer um plano de autoprotecção específico, de acordo com as características de cada localidade, de modo a que os seus habitantes se possam proteger. Algo tão simples como a escolha de um local seguro onde toda a gente se possa proteger. Em muitas aldeias as igrejas são construídas em materiais não inflamáveis, localizam-se em zonas centrais e conseguem albergar todos os habitantes.
> E assim evita-se que muitas pessoas se aventurem em estradas perigosas que deveriam estar cortadas, tanto pela segurança das pessoas que lá circulariam, como para facilitar o deslocamento dos meios de combate aos incêndios.
> 
> PS: Ridículo o papel do PR e do PM. Quantos meios foram necessários desviar do combate ao incêndio, para que eles pudessem chegar ao local em segurança? E para quê? É o espelho do último ano e meio de política pimba, que parece do agrado dos eleitores portugueses...


Discordo em absoluto! O que seria se o poder político máximo não estivesse presente no local com uma tão grande tragédia. E isso aconteceria com outro qualquer governo ou presidente!


----------



## Norther (20 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

estou ouvir na TSF que não têm meios suficientes para fogo de Góis, incrível... muito violento o incêndio neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:04)

Sandinha, Gois evacuada! Situação grave, incontrolável e a evoluir rápidamente devido aos fortes ventos sempre a mudar de direcção!


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 12:05)

Já é visível a coluna de fumo e o pyrocumulus a partir de Viseu do incêndio de Góis.
A qualidade não é a melhor mas é o possível com o zoom da câmera do telemóvel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:13)

Pela TVI24 e pela SIC notícias o incêndio em Góis está um caos total... Não há maneira deste inferno acabar.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 12:14)

Cabreira em gois evacuada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:17)

Norther disse:


> estou ouvir na TSF que não têm meios suficientes para fogo de Góis, incrível... muito violento o incêndio neste momento


Sim, os ventos estão muito fortes e a mudar constantemente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jun 2017 às 12:21)

Preparemo-nos... com a secura que os solos apresentam este ano, arde tudo como pólvora... acho que estes são apenas os primeiros incendios devastadores que vamos ter... oxalá seja um feeling errado, mas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Preparemo-nos... com a secura que os solos apresentam este ano, arde tudo como pólvora... acho que estes são apenas os primeiros incendios devastadores que vamos ter... oxalá seja um feeling errado, mas...


Infelizmente tenho de concordar...


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

Pedrógão Grande, 1222 operacionais, 9 meios áereos
Góis, 673op, 5 MA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 12:33)

Caríssimos,

de modo a manter este seguimento minimamente limpo e "agradável" para a leitura, tomei a liberdade de reduzir o tamanho de letra de alguns títulos de notícias que foram aqui postadas, bem como minimizar o conteúdo a bold do membro @luismeteo3. Para salientar uma informação importante não é necessário colocar tudo a bold.

Obrigado pela compreensão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:33)

*Costa pede esclarecimento urgente sobre não encerramento da EN 236-I
*
O primeiro-ministro pediu esclarecimento urgente sobre o funcionamento da rede de SIRESP no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande e sobre os motivos da ausência de encerramento da estrada nacional 236-I, onde ocorreu um elevado número de mortes.

Este despacho, ao qual a agência Lusa teve acesso, referente a três das circunstâncias por apurar em relação às consequências trágicas do incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria, foi assinado por António Costa na segunda-feira.

De acordo com o primeiro-ministro, “sem prejuízo da avaliação global que terá lugar no termo das operações ainda em curso, há três questões relativas à tragédia ocorrida em Pedrógão Grande no passado sábado” que entende “necessário esclarecer desde já”.

“Houve no local circunstâncias meteorológicas e dinâmicas geofísicas invulgares que possam explicar a dimensão e intensidade da tragédia, em especial no número de vítimas humanas, sem paralelo nas ocorrências de incêndios florestais, infelizmente tão frequentes em Portugal”, começa por questionar o primeiro-ministro.

António Costa pergunta depois se é passível de confirmação que “houve interrupção do funcionamento da rede SIRESP (Rede Nacional de Emergência e Segurança)”.

“Porquê, durante quanto tempo, se não funcionaram as suas próprias redundâncias e que impacto teve no planeamento, comando e execução das operações, como se estabeleceram ligações alternativas?”

“Porque não foi encerrada ao trânsito a Estrada Nacional (EN 236-I), foi esta via indicada pelas autoridades como alternativa ao IC 8 já encerrado e foram adotadas medidas de segurança à circulação nesta via?”, pergunta ainda o líder do executivo.

“Para rápido esclarecimento determino que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P., a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil e a Guarda Nacional Republicana respondam, respetivamente, às três questões”, especifica o primeiro-ministro.

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado à tarde em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, provocou pelo menos 64 mortos e mais de 130 feridos, segundo um balanço provisório divulgado na segunda-feira.

_Lusa_


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 12:34)




----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

Esta pasada madrugada


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> de modo a manter este seguimento minimamente limpo e "agradável" para a leitura, tomei a liberdade de reduzir o tamanho de letra de alguns títulos de notícias que foram aqui postadas, bem como minimizar o conteúdo a bold do membro @luismeteo3. Para salientar uma informação importante não é necessário colocar tudo a bold.
> 
> Obrigado pela compreensão.


Nem sempre, mas muitas vezes o titulo a bold já vem do original copiado...


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 12:41)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 12:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nem sempre, mas muitas vezes o titulo a bold já vem do original copiado...



Em relação ao bold eu referia-me às mensagens que não são notícias.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

A coluna de fumo do incêndio em Góis, é bem visível a partir do Sat24 assim como toda a área ardida do incêndio de Pedrógão. É bem grande por sinal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:46)

*Número de fogos duplica e mobiliza mais de 2.400 operacionais e 20 meios aéreos*
O número de incêndios a lavrar em Portugal duplicou hoje no período de duas horas e meia, aumentando de 12 fogos às 09:30 para 24 às 12:15 e estão a ser combatidos por 2.467 operacionais, segundo a Proteção Civil.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), dos 24 incêndios, seis encontram-se em curso (incêndio em evolução sem limitação de área), quatro em resolução (incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido) e 14 em conclusão (incêndio extinto, com pequenos focos de combustão dentro do perímetro do incêndio).

Os 24 fogos mobilizam 2.467 operacionais, 808 veículos e 20 meios aéreos, segundo os dados da Proteção Civil.

O incêndio que envolve mais meios no terreno continua a ser o de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, que deflagrou na tarde de sábado e que se mantém em curso, encontrando-se a ser combatido por 1.223 operacionais, apoiados por 410 veículos e nove meios aéreos.

O fogo em Pedrógão Grande já provocou 64 mortos e mais de 150 feridos.

O incêndio começou na localidade de Escalos Fundeiros e alastrou depois a Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria.

Desde então, as chamas chegaram aos distritos de Castelo Branco, através do concelho da Sertã, e de Coimbra, pela Pampilhosa da Serra.

Este incêndio já consumiu cerca de 26.000 hectares de floresta, de acordo com dados do Sistema Europeu de Informação de Incêndios Florestais.

Outro dos principais incêndios a lavrar em Portugal é o fogo em Góis, no distrito de Coimbra, que deflagrou pelas 15:00 de sábado e que se mantém em curso, mobilizando 661 bombeiros, 228 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

Ainda no distrito de Coimbra, encontra-se em fase de resolução o incêndio de Penela, segundo a informação da Proteção Civil, indicando que o combate às chamas que lavram desde as 21:15 de sábado envolve 161 bombeiros, 51 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.

Além destes três grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria e de Coimbra, existem 21 fogos de menor dimensão a ser combatidos em Portugal, localizados no distrito de Beja (1), Bragança (1), Castelo Branco (2), Coimbra (1), Leiria (2), Lisboa (2), Portalegre (1), Porto (4), Santarém (3), Vila Real (2) e Viseu (2).

_Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

*Aldeia de Ouzenda evacuada*
A aldeia de Ouzenda, em Pedrógão Grande, foi evacuada esta terça-feira, segundo a SIC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:58)

*Fogo alastra em Góis e obriga a evacuar lar de idosos*
As elevadas temperaturas e vento forte estão a provocar o alastramento do incêndio que lavra no concelho de Góis e que já obrigou à evacuação de três aldeias, originando ainda a retirada de 56 idosos de um lar.

“A temperatura está altíssima, a subir cada vez mais. Eu desloquei-me a uma das povoações e havia uma localidade em que o vento dobra as árvores de uma tal maneira… Aliás, vê-se pelas estradas, que a quantidade de folhas e de carumas que há por ali fora se deve ao forte vento”, relatou à agência Lusa a presidente da Câmara de Góis, Lurdes Castanheira.

De acordo com a autarca, já foram evacuadas três povoações — aldeias Velha, de Candosa e de Carvalhal do Sapo –, e “inclusive um lar da terceira idade que pertence à Cáritas Diocesana de Coimbra”.

“Esperemos que o fogo não chegue até estas localidades, mas, na eventualidade de chegar, recebemos instruções do Comando [Distrital de Operações de Socorro — CDOS] para se proceder à evacuação”, afirmou.

No caso do lar, está situado na povoação da Cabreira, na União de Freguesias de Cadafaz e Colmeal, e é frequentado por 56 idosos. Todo foram retirados.

“A Câmara mobilizou todos os meios, juntamente com a GNR, o INEM, voluntários, a Segurança Social e trouxemos todos os idosos do lar”, precisou Lurdes Castanheira.

A responsável lamentou, contudo, que alguns residentes das aldeias evacuadas tenham optado por permanecer nas suas habitações.

“Infelizmente, há pessoas que teimam em ficar, não seguem o exemplo de Pedrógão Grande, dizem que têm umas mangueiras, que têm um bocado de água e não conseguimos [tirá-las de lá]”, assinalou.

Reconhecendo que não podem retirar os moradores de suas casas “à força”, a autarca indicou que, “numa das povoações, ficaram lá oito pessoas”.

“Eles entendem que o fogo não vai lá chegar, mas ficou lá uma brigada da GNR a tentar convencer”, notou.

O município de Góis faz fronteira com Pedrógão Grande e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, e com o concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, no distrito de Coimbra, para onde as chamas progrediram, após deflagrarem no sábado, em Fonte Limpa.

Esta manhã, pelas 08:30, a presidente da Câmara de Góis afirmou à Lusa que o incêndio no concelho de Góis chegou à União de Freguesias de Cadafaz e Colmeal, depois de estar praticamente dominado na freguesia de Alvares.

Lurdes Castanheira falou numa “situação grave” que “pode passar a ser gravíssima”, dadas as dificuldades no combate às chamas.

A responsável adiantou que a Câmara de Góis disponibiliza cerca de 70 camas para desalojados no edifício da residência de estudantes.

A autarquia conta, ainda, com o apoio de entidades como a Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Góis, que disponibilizou 18 camas, a Segurança Social de Coimbra e os Bombeiros Voluntários de Góis.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada no ‘site’ da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil pelas 12:15, o incêndio em Góis mobilizava 673 operacionais, auxiliados por 233 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 13:09)

várias projeções propagam o fogo de forma violenta
ainda agora a tvi na aldeia de Sandinha mostrou uma projeção de 1km para junto de casas na aldeia de Capelo


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 13:22)

huguh disse:


> Pedrógão Grande, 1222 operacionais, 9 meios áereos
> Góis, 673op, 5 MA



Pedrógão Grande, 1204 operacionais, 10 meios áereos
Góis, 737op, 4 MA

Meios a aumentar em Góis, alguns Canadair não podiam atuar em Gòis e foram redirecionados para Pedrógão


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 13:29)

Día 18:











Día 19:


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Já são 18 as aldeias evacuadas em Gois!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 13:37)

*Governo de Portugal pede ajuda a Marrocos para enviar meios*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 13:38)

*GNR vai avaliar todos os procedimentos depois do incêndio de Pedrógão*
A GNR vai avaliar todos os procedimentos adotados durante o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrogão Grande depois de o fogo estar extinto, disse hoje à agência Lusa o porta-voz da corporação.

O major Bruno Marques adiantou que a avaliação dos procedimentos adotados será feita após o fogo estar concluído, uma vez que neste momento “a prioridade é o combate aos incêndios e a proteção e socorro das populações“.

Segundo o porta-voz da Guarda Nacional Republicana, toda a atuação vai ser avaliada, nomeadamente se foi ou não encerrada a Estada Nacional (EN) 236-1, apelidada agora de “estrada da morte” e onde morreram várias pessoas encurraladas pelas chamas entre Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos.

Bruno Marques ressalvou ainda que a GNR faz sempre uma avaliação dos procedimentos que adota.

_Lusa_


----------



## dASk (20 Jun 2017 às 13:39)

Novos incêndios em zonas complicadas. Serra de Monchique com primeira mobilização algo significativa e perto de Mértola no parque natural do guadiana. A ver vamos se não os deixam crescer significativamente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 13:47)

*Bombeiros desaconselham circulação entre Cabreira e Sandinha*
O comandante dos Bombeiros de Góis, José Carvalho, disse esta manhã que “há povoações completamente evacuadas” e que “alguns habitantes mais idosos recusaram-se a sair das habitações e os bombeiros não têm meios legais para os fazer sair”. Entre Cabreira e Sandinha, “mesmo que a estrada não esteja cortada, não é recomendada a circulação”.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 13:47)

*Nova atualização do número de feridos: 160 feridos dos quais sete graves*
Vítor Vaz Pinto, Comandante da Proteção Civil, fez uma nova atualização dos números do incêndio: há neste momento 160 feridos, dos quais sete graves e 41 pessoas foram evacuadas. Foram ainda prestadas 409 ações de apoio psicológico.


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 14:01)

Situação em Avelar agravou-se


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 14:02)

Imagem de hoje. Para além da vasta área ardida, nota-se bem a potência do IF de Góis, que se não abrandar, chegará rapidamente ao concelho de Arganil.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

o incêndio em Marmelete - Monchique já está em resolução, felizmente... o potencial com estas condições meteo era perigoso.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 14:06)

as condições para incêndios florestais vão-se tornando piores ao correr da semana. Esta situação de pântano atmosférico sem vento dominante e sobretudo sem vento atlântico que é o que nos interessa nesta altura está a terminar.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 14:08)




----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 14:14)

"Precisamos de bombeiros, não há bombeiros"
Habitantes de Cabreira, Góis falam que incêndio já passou para concelho de Arganil - Tvi24


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

*Já há seis aldeias evacuadas em Góis -- Corterredor, Tarrastal, Sandinha, Candosa e Cadafaz*
O presidente da Câmara de Góis, Miguel Mourão, avançou, há poucos minutos, ouvido pela TVI24, que “as pessoas já foram evacuadas”, nomeadamente do Lar da Caritas da Cabreira, e das várias povoações em redor, como Corterredor, Tarrastal, Sandinha, Candosa e Cadafaz.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 14:28)

Novo incêndio em Avelar


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas foi tirada com o telemóvel e com o carro em andamento.
Este é o pirocúmulo que avisto para norte a partir da zona de Tomar. Talvez do IF de Góis?


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

huguh disse:


> "Precisamos de bombeiros, não há bombeiros"
> Habitantes de Cabreira, Góis falam que incêndio já passou para concelho de Arganil - Tvi24


http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-Jornal-galego-diz-que-Portugal-recusou-ajuda

Isso depois de os nossos governantes fazerem isto


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 14:38)

Angelstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto, mas foi tirada com o telemóvel e com o carro em andamento.
> Este é o pirocúmulo que avisto para norte a partir da zona de Tomar. Talvez do IF de Góis?


sim devera ser


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagem de hoje. Para além da vasta área ardida, nota-se bem a potência do IF de Góis, que se não abrandar, chegará rapidamente ao concelho de Arganil.


Comparação com a imagem de Sábado:


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

na tvi24 dizem que uma das frentes em Góis tem uma extensão de 60km... wow


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

O incêndio de gois esta a ficar realmente dantesco.Esperemos que não morra nem fique ferido gente.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

huguh disse:


> uma extensão de 60km



60 Km  estará correcto?

A ser verdade é  "muita fruta" e absolutamente dramático...


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 14:55)

Segundo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA tem 56 km
Incêndio em Pedrógão dominado!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 14:58)

Snifa disse:


> 60 Km  estará correcto?
> 
> A ser verdade é  "muita fruta" e absolutamente dramático...



pelo que estive a ver no google da zona de Cernache a Góis são 60km...
se a frente for dessa dimensão..


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

Alagunas imágenes de estos días desde los apagafuegos Bombardier españoles en el entorno de Pedrógão Grande


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

A quantidade de aviões de combate Fireboss a reabastecer no aeródromo de Viseu é algo que nunca vi.  Durante a manhã cheguei a contar 6 seguidos a saírem do aeródromo.
Agora mesmo passaram 4 em direcção ao aeródromo. Nunca vi tal azafama de meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2017 às 15:13)

jonas disse:


> Segundo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA tem 56 km
> Incêndio em Pedrógão dominado!


Voltou a estar ativo. Ou foi lapso no site da ANPC ou não sei.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

jonas disse:


> Segundo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA tem 56 km
> Incêndio em Pedrógão dominado!


Afinal não esta, aparecia como em resolução mas agora aparece outra vez em curso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

*A13 e as estradas nacionais 347, 236, 112 e 543 cortadas*
A A13 — Autoestrada do Pinhal Interior foi cortada pelas 14h25 desta terça-feira, no concelho de Penela, em Coimbra, devido à ocorrência de incêndios na zona, disse à Lusa fonte da Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR).

Além da autoestrada A13, as estradas nacionais em Figueiró dos Vinhos e em Castanheira de Pera, ambas no distrito de Leiria, permanecem cortadas desde segunda-feira, indicou a GNR, referindo que foram também interditas entretanto estradas em Pampilhosa da Serra e em Góis, no distrito de Coimbra.

Devido à ocorrência de incêndios, a Estrada Nacional 347, na localidade de Póvoa, em Figueiró dos Vinhos, no distrito de Leiria, cortada pelas 05:45 de segunda, mantém-se interdita ao trânsito, indicou à Lusa fonte da GNR, referindo que não há alternativa em termos de acesso rodoviária na zona.

Além da Estrada Nacional 347, o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, continua a provocar o corte do trânsito da Estrada Nacional 236, no concelho de Castanheira de Pera, e a alternativa é o Itinerário Complementar 3 (IC3).

A Estrada Nacional 347 está também cortada na localidade de Relvas, no concelho de Penela, em Coimbra, por causa dos incêndios, informou a GNR, indicando que as alternativas são a Estrada Nacional 17-1, no concelho da Lousã, o IC3 e o Itinerário Complementar 8 (IC8).

No distrito de Coimbra, estão cortadas a Estrada Nacional 112, na localidade de Carvalhal do Sapo, no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, interdito desde as 11:00 de hoje, e a Estrada Municipal 543, na localidade de Capelo, em Góis, cortada desde as 13:00 de hoje, de acordo com informação da GNR.

De acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), a nível nacional lavravam, pelas 12:15 de hoje, três grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria e de Coimbra.

O incêndio que envolve mais meios no terreno continua a ser o de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, que deflagrou na tarde de sábado e que se mantém em curso, encontrando-se a ser combatido por 1.223 operacionais, apoiados por 410 veículos e nove meios aéreos.

O fogo em Pedrógão Grande já provocou 64 mortos e mais de 150 feridos.

O incêndio começou na localidade de Escalos Fundeiros e alastrou depois a Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria.

Desde então, as chamas chegaram aos distritos de Castelo Branco, através do concelho da Sertã e de Coimbra, pela Pampilhosa da Serra.

Este incêndio já consumiu cerca de 26.000 hectares de floresta, de acordo com dados do Sistema Europeu de Informação de Incêndios Florestais.

Outro dos principais incêndios a lavrar em Portugal é o fogo em Góis, no distrito de Coimbra, que deflagrou pelas 15:00 de sábado e que se mantém em curso, mobilizando 661 bombeiros, 228 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

Ainda no distrito de Coimbra, encontra-se em fase de resolução o incêndio de Penela, segundo a informação da Proteção Civil, indicando que o combate às chamas que lavram desde as 21:15 de sábado envolve 161 bombeiros, 51 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

Situação muito complicada em Góis. Há relatos de vento muito forte com constantes mudanças de direcção. Falam numa frente com quase 60km.
Mais de 800 bombeiros combatem este incêndio, contando com os que estão em Pedrogão já são mais de 2000.















Fotos de Ana Brito


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

*Marrocos já enviou um avião pesado de combate a incêndios*
Depois do pedido do Governo português, o Governo de Marrocos já comunicou que vem a caminho um avião pesado de combate a incêndios, noticia a RTP. Há neste momento 9 aviões a combater as chamas no distrito de Coimbra e 14 no de Leiria.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2017 às 15:20)

kikofra disse:


> http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...-Jornal-galego-diz-que-Portugal-recusou-ajuda
> 
> Isso depois de os nossos governantes fazerem isto



Só tenho uma palavra relativamente a essa notícia: INADMISSÍVEL!!

Até parece que junto a Pedrógão Grande não existem outros tantos incêndio a precisar de homens para rescaldo e combate... Sinceramente, não entendo certas mentalidades...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:21)

Um responsável da GNR avançou, à RTP, que o número de pessoas desaparecidas será inferior ao número de corpos por identificar, ou seja, menos de 32 pessoas.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 15:23)

Acho  a frente de 60 km ou mesmo 56 km,  uma coisa descomunal, extensão  ou área do incêndio acredito, agora uma frente desse tamanho?


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

huguh disse:


> Pedrógão Grande, 1204 operacionais, 10 meios áereos
> Góis, 737op, 4 MA



Pedrógão Grande, 1209 operacionais, 14 meios áereos
Góis, 840op, 7 MA


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 15:27)

Así sigue la cosa. Bastantes focos activos aún:


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Situação em Ouzenda mais controlada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

*Onze aldeias de Góis evacuadas*
Onze aldeias de Góis foram esta terça-feira evacuadas devido ao alastrar do incêndio que lavra desde sábado no concelho e, “para já, não há necessidade” de abranger outras localidades, informou a Câmara Municipal, estimando melhorias na situação.

Já esta manhã, quando já tinham sido evacuadas quatro aldeias, o comandante da Proteção Civil já alertava que, nas horas seguintes, seriam evacuadas outras oito.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, a presidente da Câmara de Góis, Lurdes Castanheira, precisou que as aldeias já evacuadas são as de Cadafaz, Sandinha, Candosa, Capelo, Corterredor, Cabreira, Aldeia Velha, Candosa, Carvalhal do Sapo, Tarrastal e de Folgosa.

“Para já, não há outras, não há necessidade [de evacuar mais aldeias]”, acrescentou.

A responsável adiantou que o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes, está no local a acompanhar a situação.

Lurdes Castanheira referiu que o governante esteve, juntamente com as autoridades, a “sobrevoar toda a zona que está a arder, e pareceu-lhe que a situação tendencialmente parece estar um pouco melhor”.

Ainda assim, disse não ter mais informações.

O município de Góis faz fronteira com Pedrógão Grande e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, e com o concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, no distrito de Coimbra, para onde as chamas progrediram, após deflagrarem no sábado, em Fonte Limpa.

Esta manhã, pelas 08h30, a presidente da Câmara de Góis afirmou à Lusa que o incêndio no concelho de Góis chegou à União de Freguesias de Cadafaz e Colmeal, depois de estar praticamente dominado na freguesia de Alvares.

Lurdes Castanheira falou numa “situação grave” que “pode passar a ser gravíssima”, dadas as dificuldades no combate às chamas.

Pela hora de almoço, a autarca indicou que as elevadas temperaturas e vento forte estão a provocar o alastramento do incêndio que lavra no concelho.

A responsável disse ainda que 56 idosos tiveram de ser retirados do lar que frequentam em Cabreira.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada no site da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil pelas 15h00, o incêndio em Góis mobilizava 829 operacionais, auxiliados por 283 viaturas e sete meios aéreos.

_Lusa_


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 15:38)

Vem um Canadair de marrocos


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 15:42)

Sec de Estado da Administração interna agora na RTP3
"Existe o receio do incêndio entrar no concelho da Lousã, que como todos sabem é uma zona crítica de incêndios"


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

*18 aldeias evacuadas em Góis, diz secretário de Estado da Administração Interna*
O secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes, avançou à RTP que foram evacuadas 18 aldeias do concelho de Góis. Uma medida tomada por precaução.

“Temos pessoas concentradas numa igreja, onde estão a ser apoiado peloa Segurança Social e onde estão com uma segurança montada para que não haja problema”, afirmou o governante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2017 às 16:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só tenho uma palavra relativamente a essa notícia: INADMISSÍVEL!!
> 
> Até parece que junto a Pedrógão Grande não existem outros tantos incêndio a precisar de homens para rescaldo e combate... Sinceramente, não entendo certas mentalidades...



A CMTV veio agora dizer que o Governo desmentiu esta notícia, e que sempre estão a caminho bombeiros espanhóis, esperemos que seja verdade

Parece que os nuestros hermanos gostam de vender jornais também...


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 16:05)

Brutal el pirocúmulo fotografiado desde un vuelo comercial español pilotado por un antiguo miembro del Grupo 43 del Ejército del Aire, el que está en Portugal con los apagafuegos Bombardier.







Dejo su comentario


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 16:06)

IC13 cortado na zona de Avelar
incêndio com alguma intensidade - Tvi24


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 16:07)

huguh disse:


> IC13 cortado na zona de Avelar
> incêndio com alguma intensidade - Tvi24


Esperemos que não passe a estrada, pois do outro lado a floresta e mais densa...


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 16:18)

Pek disse:


> Un vistazo a la problemática de los incendios en España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É como diz a gíria, factos são factos. Espanha é o 2ª país mais florestado da Europa (contribuindo para isto as inúmeras elevações que reduzem a aridez), e está ao lado do país europeu que mais perdeu floresta e que não consegue recuperar o que perde. É gravíssimo. Menos de 10% da Galiza é florestada e acima assim a quantidade de incêndios é abismal. Este problema da PI ocidental deve ser como os bancos, demasiado grande para resolver.



David sf disse:


> Sobre o que poderia ter sido feito para minimizar a catástrofe que ocorreu, para além de tudo o que já sabemos e repetimos todos os verões sobre prevenção, limpeza, ordenamento, há um aspecto que gostaria de salientar e que pouca gente ainda referiu: é importante sensibilizar as populações das diversas aldeias espalhadas pelas nossas florestas para adoptarem medidas de autoprotecção em caso de incêndio.
> É praticamente impossível os bombeiros chegarem a todo o lado, muitas vezes estas aldeias ficam totalmente isoladas durante os incêndios. As autoridades municipais deveriam em cada uma destas localidades estabelecer um plano de autoprotecção específico, de acordo com as características de cada localidade, de modo a que os seus habitantes se possam proteger. Algo tão simples como a escolha de um local seguro onde toda a gente se possa proteger. Em muitas aldeias as igrejas são construídas em materiais não inflamáveis, localizam-se em zonas centrais e conseguem albergar todos os habitantes.
> E assim evita-se que muitas pessoas se aventurem em estradas perigosas que deveriam estar cortadas, tanto pela segurança das pessoas que lá circulariam, como para facilitar o deslocamento dos meios de combate aos incêndios.



Como é óbvio, estás à vontade para discordar mas essa ideia, a meu ver, tem grandes desafios práticos.

Se o 'estado' nem tem conhecimento dos donos de inúmeros terrenos como é que terá capacidade para estruturar e garantir a relevância dos planos de evacuação? Por uns pagam os outros. Basta que um certo dono, por qualquer motivo, não faça a manutenção correta e determinadas estradas/pontos de acesso ficam cortados. Outro problema dos pontos de encontro (e respetivos pontos de acesso) é mesmo a sua localização. Em aldeias no meio de nenhures escondidas no meio de bosques não deve ser assim tão fácil fazer isso. E à medida que o número de aldeias intervencionadas for aumentando, pior deve ser o problema.

Outro desafio é a demografia. Boa parte dessas aldeias são constituídas por velhotes que podem não ter o mesmo dinamismo/mobilidade que os jovens (e isso tem igualmente impacto na estruturação dos planos de evacuação). Continuarão a haver pessoas que ficarão para trás para tentar salvar o que puderem. A ideia do ponto de encontro é bastante relevante já que permitiria a concentração das pessoas e eventualmente facilitaria a sua evacuação. Contudo, o fogo é muito dinâmico. Por vezes, poderá estar-se a sair de uma situação má para ir para uma situação pior. Quem é que garante que a igreja no meio da aldeola é segura? Basta que hajam materiais inflamáveis no local errado para haver bronca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

*27 aldeias evacuadas*
Sobe para 27 o número de aldeias evacuadas, no concelho de Góis, por uma questão de precaução, diz o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:21)

*80 bombeiros espanhóis chegam hoje a Portugal*
Oitenta bombeiros espanhóis chegam esta terça-feira a Portugal para ajudar no combate ao incêndio de Góis, disse à agência Lusa fonte oficial do Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI). A mesma fonte adiantou que 40 bombeiros da Galiza chegam a Portugal por via terrestre e outros 40 operacionais de várias regiões espanholas por helicóptero.

Segundo o MAI, os bombeiros da Galiza chegam a Portugal com viaturas próprias e vão ser integrados numa coluna nacional.

A chegada dos 80 bombeiros espanhóis para combater o incêndio de Góis insere-se no acordo bilateral existente entre Portugal e Espanha.

Também ao abrigo deste acordo estão a combater os incêndios da região centro de Portugal, desde domingo, dois aviões ‘Canadair’ e bombeiros espanhóis.

O incêndio em Góis, no distrito de Coimbra, deflagrou pelas 15:00 de sábado e mobiliza 661 bombeiros, 228 viaturas e cinco meios aéreos.

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado à tarde em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, provocou pelo menos 64 mortos e mais de 150 feridos.

_Lusa_


----------



## mecre90 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:27)

mecre90 disse:


> Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui no fórum.
> Com ventos destes, e ainda mais com a instabilidade causada pelo calor do incêndio, acredito que a velocidade de propagação e incógnita da sua direção tenha estado na origem da tragédia. Não me parece que algo pudesse ter sido feito para o evitar...





mecre90 disse:


> Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui no fórum.
> Com ventos destes, e ainda mais com a instabilidade causada pelo calor do incêndio, acredito que a velocidade de propagação e incógnita da sua direção tenha estado na origem da tragédia. Não me parece que algo pudesse ter sido feito para o evitar...




O autor disse-me que o video foi feito no nó Oeste do IC8 para Proença a Nova, por volta das 18h de sábado, e os ventos soprariam NNW para SSE, ou seja, numa direcção muito diferente da que o incêndio seguiu desde Pedrogão até à N238-1...

Já há informações da hora aproximada a que o incêndio chegou a Nogueirinho, Pobrais, e ao trágico troço da Estrada da Morte?...


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 16:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A CMTV veio agora dizer que o Governo desmentiu esta notícia, e que sempre estão a caminho bombeiros espanhóis, esperemos que seja verdade
> 
> Parece que os nuestros hermanos gostam de vender jornais também...



Também faria sentido o governo português recusar ou pelo menos fazê-los aguardar. Adicionar meios sem qualquer tipo de coordenação não ajudaria em nada a situação. Já basta o caos atual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

*Quarenta fogos mobilizam mais de 2.800 bombeiros e 24 meios aéreos*
O número de incêndios a lavrar em Portugal tem aumentado nas últimas horas, registando-se pelas 15:30 de hoje um total de 40 fogos florestais, mobilizando 2.816 operacionais, auxiliados por 928 viaturas e 24 meios aéreos, segundo a Proteção Civil.

Às 09:30 de hoje lavravam 12 fogos em território nacional, número que duplicou no período de duas horas e meia para 24 focos de incêndio às 12:15, e que voltou a aumentar para 40 fogos às 15:30, de acordo com a informação divulgada na página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC).

Dos 40 incêndios a nível nacional, dez encontram-se em curso (incêndio em evolução sem limitação de área), cinco em resolução (incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido) e 25 em conclusão (incêndio extinto, com pequenos focos de combustão dentro do perímetro do incêndio).

A maioria dos operacionais (2.221 do total de 2.816), das viaturas (749 do total de 928) e dos meios aéreos (21 do total de 24) que estão a combate os fogos que lavram em Portugal, estão destacados para os três grandes fogos nacionais, localizados nos concelhos de Pedrógão Grande (Leiria), Góis e Penela (Coimbra).

O incêndio que envolve mais meios no terreno continua a ser o de Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, que deflagrou na tarde de sábado e que se mantém em curso, encontrando-se a ser combatido por 1.207 operacionais, apoiados por 405 veículos e 13 meios aéreos.

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado à tarde em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, provocou pelo menos 64 mortos e mais de 150 feridos, segundo um balanço divulgado hoje.

O fogo começou em Escalos Fundeiros, e alastrou depois a Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria.

Desde então, as chamas chegaram aos distritos de Castelo Branco, através do concelho da Sertã, e de Coimbra, pela Pampilhosa da Serra.

Este incêndio já consumiu cerca de 26.000 hectares de floresta, de acordo com dados do Sistema Europeu de Informação de Incêndios Florestais.

Outro dos principais incêndios a lavrar em Portugal é o fogo em Góis, no distrito de Coimbra, que deflagrou pelas 15:00 de sábado e que se mantém em curso, mobilizando 852 bombeiros, 292 viaturas e seis meios aéreos.

Ainda no distrito de Coimbra, encontra-se em fase de resolução o incêndio de Penela, segundo a informação da Proteção Civil, indicando que o combate às chamas que lavram desde as 21:15 de sábado envolve 162 bombeiros, 52 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.

Além destes três grandes incêndios nos distritos de Leiria e de Coimbra, existem 35 fogos de menor dimensão a ser combatidos em Portugal, localizados no distrito de Beja (4), Braga (2), Castelo Branco (3), Évora (1) Faro (2), Leiria (4), Lisboa (3), Portalegre (2), Porto (5), Santarém (4), Viana do Castelo (1), Vila Real (4) e Viseu (2).

_Lusa_


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

*Pedrógão Grande: 13 aldeias evacuadas e fogo mais ativo*
O fogo na zona de Pedrógão Grande, devido à reativação de fogos de incêndio na zona mais a Este, continua a dar fortes problemas aos operacionais que estão em combate no terreno e obrigou à evacuação de mais povoações, de acordo com informações disponibilizadas pelo comandante dos bombeiros a partir do centro operacional no Avelar, distrito de Leiria. De acordo com o responsável, as localidades mais problemáticas são as de Capelo, Boiço, Carriçal, Esteviães, Vale da Ponte e Ervideira.

Neste momento o combate ao incêndio de Pedrógão Grande envolve 1207 operacionais, 405 veículos e 13 meios aéreos. Durante a noite, houve dois pontos quentes que se mantiveram sob a vigilância dos bombeiros, mas apenas um ficou controlado. Entre as ações de antecipação, os agentes têm retirado pessoas das localidades em risco, por medidas de precaução – neste momento, há 13 localidades na zona este do incêndio que foram evacuadas. Há ainda 12 máquinas no terreno para preparar pontos de combate às chamas.

Sobre a evolução do fogo, o responsável dos bombeiros explicou que está mais ativo, mantém a direção intensidade, e não há previsão de melhoria das condições meteorológicas.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

Vâo chegar 40 bombeiros espanhóis por ar e 40 por via terrestre
a notícia dos 60 impedidos de vir foram pessoas que se organizaram para vir mas que não foram "solicitados" e não estavam enquadrados para entrar no teatro de operações


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 16:47)

huguh disse:


> Pedrógão Grande, 1209 operacionais, 14 meios áereos
> Góis, 840op, 7 MA



Pedrógão Grande, 1212 operacionais, 14 meios áereos
Góis, 885op, 8 MA
Avelar, Ansião, 28bomb
Alcarraques, Coimbra, 52bomb, 1 MA
Viana do Alentejo, 45bomb


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 16:47)

*Góis: Plano Municipal de Emergência ativado*
O Plano Municipal de Emergência de Góis foi ativado às 14h de hoje, devido ao incêndio que lavra desde sábado à tarde no concelho, anunciou, em comunicado, a presidente da autarquia, Lurdes Castanheira.

Devido ao alastrar deste incêndio, 27 aldeias do concelho de Góis tiveram hoje de ser evacuadas. O município de Góis faz fronteira com Pedrógão Grande e Castanheira de Pera, no distrito de Leiria, e com o concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, no distrito de Coimbra, para onde as chamas progrediram, após deflagrarem no sábado, em Fonte Limpa.

Fonte oficial do Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI) disse à Lusa que 80 bombeiros espanhóis chegam hoje a Portugal para ajudar no combate deste incêndio. A mesma fonte adiantou que 40 bombeiros da Galiza chegam a Portugal por via terrestre e outros 40 operacionais de várias regiões espanholas por helicóptero.

A chegada dos 80 bombeiros espanhóis para combater o incêndio de Góis insere-se no acordo bilateral existente entre Portugal e Espanha. Também ao abrigo deste acordo estão a combater os incêndios da região centro de Portugal, desde domingo, dois aviões ‘Canadair’ e bombeiros espanhóis.

_Lusa_


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

Snifa disse:


> Acho  a frente de 60 km ou mesmo 56 km,  uma coisa descomunal, extensão  ou área do incêndio acredito, agora uma frente desse tamanho?



Eu também estou desconcertada com isso, é inimaginável uma frente com essa extensão. Se assim é realmente, faço votos para que esteja toda a gente em segurança.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

*Bombeiros galegos impedidos de combater fogo em Portugal *

Jornal espanhol diz que ajuda de grupo de 60 bombeiros florestais foi dispensada







As autoridades da Galiza, na vizinha Espanha, formaram um grupo de 60 bombeiros florestais que, voluntariamente, se ofereceu para vir a Portugal ajudar a combater os incêndios que têm fustigado o centro do país, mas acabou por ser impedido de o fazer pelas autoridades portuguesas.  Munidos com dois camiões cisterna de 30 mil litros e de todo o material necessário para acudir à situação peculiar que se vive em zonas como Pedrógão Grande, Leiria e Coimbra, organizaram-se e dirigiram-se até à fronteira, em Valença do Minho, onde foram barrados à entrada no país. Segundo avança um jornal local, o governo português agradeceu, a ajuda mas garantiu não ter condições para receber tanta gente. "Estamos sobrecarregados e não podemos aceitar mais ajudas", foi a resposta que garantem ter recebido das autoridades portuguesas. Não era, de todo, o que esperava o contingente de emergência, formado rapidamente no domingo e pronto a operar no dia seguinte, a partir de um centro de comando improvisado em Pontevedra. Foi daí que saíram os profissionais, escoltados pela Guardia Civil, com destino a Portugal.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...combater-fogo-em-portugal-diz-jornal-espanhol


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Carro da GNR tenta fugir das chamas em Pedrógão

 Veículo da guarda conseguiu passar pelo meio do fogo. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/carro-da-gnr-atravessa-chamas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 17:05)

Apoio marroquino já em Portugal.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:07)




----------



## mecre90 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

Tvi avança que caiu um Canadair em Pedrógão...


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

Caiu um canadair


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:18)

*Avião despenha-se a combater fogo de Pedrógão Grande*
Um avião, que estava a combater o incêndio em Pedrógão Grande, despenhou-se esta tarde, está a noticiar a TVI24. O jornal Público avança que o Canadair se despenhou na Louriceira, concelho de Pedrógão Grande, perto da fronteira com o concelho de Góis. O Observador sabe que se trata de uma aeronave do contrato português, ou seja, não veio de empréstimo de outro país. A caminho do local está já um helicóptero do INEM para socorrer a tripulação.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:20)

huguh disse:


> Ao que parece foi um dos Canadair espanhóis



informações contraditórias

17:15 Avião de combate ao fogo levava dois tripulantes



Um avião Canadair de combate aos fogos despenhou-se em Ousenda, Pedrógão Grande. O avião levava dois tripulantes, o piloto e o copiloto. As primeiras informações recolhidas pela Renascença indicam que se trata de um avião que faz parte do dispositivo português.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 17:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


>





> *Reina na floresta *O eucalipto é, sem dúvida, a espécie mais plantada em Portugal. No final de 2015, os números confirmavam que a aposta nesta árvores tem vindo a aumentar continuamente nos últimos anos. Em 2015, os dados do Inventário Florestal Nacional mostravam que, entre 1995 e 2010, a plantação desta árvore registou um crescimento de 13% contando com mais de 800 mil hectares plantados.
> 
> No entanto, a propriedade florestal é maioritariamente privada, com 2,8 milhões de hectares, ou seja, mais de 84% da área total detida por pequenos proprietários de cariz familiar, dos quais 6,5% são pertencentes a empresas industriais. Já as áreas públicas correspondem a 15,8 por cento do total, dos quais apenas dois por cento (a menor percentagem da Europa) são do domínio privado do Estado.



SOL

O Eucalipto é daqueles casos em que as leis do mercado nem sempre trazem o bem comum ao contrário do que a teoria diz. Mas neste caso não há capitalistas vorazes nem grande capital envolvido. É uma cultura fácil que dá dinheiro rápido ao zé comum. Como tal, não há nem haverão soluções fáceis nem realisticamente implementáveis. O Eucaliptal está para ficar e é se não continuar a crescer. Há muita zona torrada para reflorestar.

Até onde eu vivo a vegetação indígena há muito que perdeu expressão. Em todo o lado vê-se a criptoméria japonesa. Os motivos são sempre os mesmos.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 17:28)

Que raio de incêndio este, esperemos que nada de grave tenha acontecido com os tripulantes.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Segundo meios espanhóis já foi confirmado que o canadair era português


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

huguh disse:


> informações contraditórias
> 
> 17:15 Avião de combate ao fogo levava dois tripulantes
> 
> ...



Parece que foi mesmo um dos canadair espanhóis que se despenhou, segundo o que avança a RTP.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que foi mesmo um dos canadair espanhóis que se despenhou, segundo o que avança a RTP.



Por Espanha dizem que já confirmaram que era português


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Na SIC notícias dizem que os canadairs são todos, ou espanhóis ou franceses.
Acho que não vale a pena tirar conclusões agora.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Testemunhas falam numa bola de fogo, o que indica a explosão do avião no embate com o solo.


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 17:40)

Snifa disse:


> Testemunhas falam numa bola de fogo, o que indica a explosão do avião no embate com o solo.



Porra... já tem havido acidentes que não foram fatais, esperemos que não se confirme
No há Canadair portugueses, os que cá estão são espanhois, italianos e um francês, que também têm cá um Beechcraft King Air. Supostamente pediu-se também a Marrocos mas penso que não terão ainda chegado


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

*Seis funerais hoje, amanhã outros quatro*
Os primeiros seis funerais acontecem, esta terça-feira, nas localidades de Sarzedas S. Pedro e Vila Facaia. Amanhã, outros quatro.


----------



## ruijacome (20 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Seis funerais hoje, amanhã outros quatro*
> Os primeiros seis funerais acontecem, esta terça-feira, nas localidades de Sarzedas S. Pedro e Vila Facaia. Amanhã, outros quatro.



Apesar de serem Espanhois, os Canadair CL-215 (Alfa 1 e Alfa 2), do dispositivo Portugues do DECIF, sao maioritariamente tripulados por Piloto e Co-Piloto Portugueses.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:50)

Chamas enormes mesmo ao lado do Posto de Comando de Góis... incrível


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

huguh disse:


> Chamas enormes mesmo ao lado do Posto de Comando de Góis... incrível


o secretário de estado foge de lá, os bombeiros que se arranjem sozinhos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:56)




----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Chuva e trovoada em Góis!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Trovoada e forte chuva na zona do incêndio


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

Está a chover fraco em Góis, e alguma trovoada....reportagem na SIC...vê-se a célula no radar


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

kikofra disse:


> o secretário de estado foge de lá, os bombeiros que se arranjem sozinhos


Não é só ele são todos! 
*Chamas chegaram ao posto de comando em Góis*
As chamas chegaram ao posto de comando em Góis. O secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes, foi obrigado a abandonar o local.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

kikofra disse:


> o secretário de estado foge de lá, os bombeiros que se arranjem sozinhos


O sec estado não se foi embora.  Esse foco está praticamente apagado.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

trovoada em Góis segundo a jornalista que está em Cabreira, Góis


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

Equipa da RTP numa situação complicada em Góis, o Secretário de estado foi evacuado do local.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

Helicóptero da Esquadra 751 do Montijo a caminho do local da queda do Canadair


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

huguh disse:


> Chamas enormes mesmo ao lado do Posto de Comando de Góis... incrível


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:02)

MSantos disse:


> Equipa da RTP numa situação complicada em Góis, o Secretário de estado foi evacuado do local.


Ele não foi evacuado está um pouco mais abaixo como segurança.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

Na RTP estão a dizer que o avião era português e embateu em cabos de alta tensão


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

Foi "engraçado" ver o que para o comum dos mortais como nós, jornalistas, etc. parecia uma situação de alto risco. Para os Bombeiros e ANPC estava tudo tranquilo.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

Helicóptero do INEM que ia para o local do acidente, teve que voltar para trás por falta de combustível.. ( sic notícias )

O local não será acessível por meios terrestres, testemunhas falam numa  bola de fogo e vários postes de electricidade caídos no local..( sic notícias)


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

A sic diz que o avião também não é Português. E aponta como possibilidade ser de nacionalidade francesa ou italiana 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

Snifa disse:


> Helicóptero do INEM que ia para o local do acidente, teve que voltar para trás por falta de combustível.. ( sic notícias )
> 
> O local não será acessível por meios terrestres, testemunhas falam numa  bola de fogo e vários postes de electricidade caídos no local..( sic notícias)



como é que é possivel?


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

Imagem de radar da célula que se está a desenvolver próxima de Góis.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 18:09)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

dahon disse:


> Imagem de radar da célula que se está a desenvolver próxima de Góis.


Isso não é o fumo?


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isso não é o fumo?



Pirocumulo também geram raios ️ 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isso não é o fumo?


Não, é mesmo chuva. Há bocado, estava o jornalista da TVI 24 a relatar bastante chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não, é mesmo chuva. Há bocado, estava o jornalista da TVI 24 a relatar bastante chuva.


Sim na rtp3 a ver chover em gois


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:17)

Canadair era inglês avança a RTP3 e seria alugado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

No CM estão a dizer que o avião era espanhol e o piloto inglês e morreu!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

RTP diz que o Canadair era alugado e inglês
Sec de estado da administração interna não confirma nada sobre a queda de avião


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jun 2017 às 18:24)

Imagens do incêndio de Góis tiradas pelo comandante João Santos a bordo do helicóptero Kamov.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:27)

*Secretário de Estado da Administração Interna não confirma queda de Canadair*
Questionado pelos jornalistas, o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Pedro Gomes, não confirmou a queda do avião Canadair: “Não confirmo rigorosamente que tenha havido qualquer queda de avião. Foi levantada essa suspeita. Compete à GNR, ao INEM, a todas as forças que têm essas competências verificar se tal aconteceu. Até ao momento não temos qualquer confirmação. Temos de falar de coisas que sejam reais, que sejam confirmadas”. “A única coisa que vi foram notícias vossas.”

Quanto à sua saída do posto de comando de Góis, há poucos minutos, quando as chamas se aproximavam do local, Pedro Gomes, de volta ao mesmo posto, disse que não abandonou o local por se sentir em perigo. “Se me sentisse em perigo nem estaria onde estava. Tive de sair da viatura de comando porque chegaram uns grupos novos e é habito meu ir cumprimentá-los. Não me apercebi tanto como os senhores se aperceberam [da aproximação das chamas]”.

“Estavam bem protegidos, estavam com o senhor comandante operacional e ele também não gosta de se queimar”, rematou.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

huguh disse:


> Sec de estado da administração interna não confirma nada sobre a queda de avião



Já toda a gente sabe da queda do avião e o secretário de estado não? Anda muito mal informado...

Até já se falou na nacionalidade do piloto e tudo..

Se calhar é esta letargia/lentidão na passagem de informações que causa por vezes as desgraças, pois quem comanda não sabe de nada ainda......parece que andamos a brincar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:32)

Snifa disse:


> Já toda a gente sabe da queda do avião e o secretário de estado não? Anda muito mal informado...
> 
> Até já se falou na nacionalidade do piloto e tudo..
> 
> Se calhar é esta letargia na passagem de informações que causa por vezes as desgraças...parece que andamos a brincar...


Se ainda não há certezas de qual avião caiu é para mim natural que ainda não diga nada.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Esta situação dos incêndios é revoltante! Todos os anos isto! Portugal tem mais incêndios do que Grécia, Itália e França juntas! Acho que é tempo de proibir de uma vez por todas a plantação de eucaliptos! As fábricas de papel que arranjem outras árvores!


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se ainda não há certezas de qual avião caiu é para mim natural que ainda não diga nada.



Eu aconselhava o secretário de estado a ir lá ao local e ver com os próprios olhos..assim já podia confirmar..uma vez que ninguém (do seu vasto staff) lhe dá informações..


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se ainda não há certezas de qual avião caiu é para mim natural que ainda não diga nada.



Quantos aviões andam no céu? Qual é o avião que não responde? Será assim tão difícil? Os pilotos não estão em permanente contacto e não há registos básicos dos tripulantes? Será PT 1 país de 3º mundo disfarçado de país desenvolvido? Reservas em saber a nacionalidade e paradeiro dos bombeiros no solo é 1 coisa. Dos que estão no céu é outra.


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Andam a correr noticias que pode ser este: https://www.flightradar24.com/data/aircraft/i-dpcq/#dcd1ca1


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 18:41)

huguh disse:


>



Parece que es un avión Canadair alquilado por los bomberos de Portugal a la compañía española Babcock con base en Salamanca. Por eso la confusión: avión de empresa española alquilado por Portugal y pilotado por un inglés. Creo que es algo así. Aunque otras fuentes comentan que se trata de alguno de los italianos


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

A FIR de Lisboa é que tem que confirmar isso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:43)

Orion disse:


> Quantos aviões andam no céu? Qual é o avião que não responde? Será assim tão difícil? Os pilotos não estão em permanente contacto e não há registos básicos dos tripulantes? Será PT 1 país de 3º mundo disfarçado de país desenvolvido? Reservas em saber a nacionalidade e paradeiro dos bombeiros no solo é 1 coisa. Dos que estão no céu é outra.


Já se sabe a condição do piloto e a certeza de qual o avião? A crítica por aqui á fácil mas quem está no comando tem de ser prudente!


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

A ministra da administração interna voltou agora a não confirmar nada...
não há acessos por via terrestre para lá, será isso a dificultar a tarefa


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

Afinal acho que voltou a apareer perto de monte real


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se sabe a condição do piloto e a certeza de qual o avião? A crítica por aqui á fácil mas quem está no comando tem de ser prudente!




Já se sabe da queda de um avião, os pormenores vêm depois...ninguém fala na condição do piloto, fala-se na queda de um avião canadair, coisa que o secretário de estado pelos vistos ainda não sabe...


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

Sim, é preciso cuidado, vi um jornalista/comentador numa rede social a dizer que era um canadair do  Ejército del Aire citando a própria conta da instituição espanhola, ora, quem gere a conta recebe logo uma notificação destas e afinal não era. Isto não se faz, imaginem o choque, é fdp.
As autoridades já devem saber que avião caiu, mas como não ainda devem saber o estado do piloto(s), para já não confirmam


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

São Aviões que estão a voar por VFR e seguem essas regras, o acompanhamento deste tipo de voo não é tão preciso como os de IFR, para além de não estarem a voar uma rota comum, mas sim uma rota espontânea. E para além do mais o FR24 não é a melhor ferramenta para acompanhar este tipo de aparelho... e nem sempre é possível achar o transponder devido à natureza do voo e a respetiva altitude de voo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

kikofra disse:


> Afinal acho que voltou a apareer perto de monte real



que assim seja!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

Snifa disse:


> Já se sabe da queda de um avião, os pormenores vêm depois...ninguém fala na condição do piloto, fala-se na queda de um avião canadair, coisa que o secretário de estado pelos vistos ainda não sabe...


Cada tv avança a sua versão. Ainda não há certezas... a situação já é demasiado complicada!


----------



## Hawk (20 Jun 2017 às 18:50)

A PC garante que todos os aviões de combate a incêndios foram contactados e estão operacionais. Aparentemente, poderá ser uma aeronave particular.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:51)

*"Nenhum avião de combate aos incêndios caiu", diz Proteção Civil*
“Nenhum avião de combate aos incêndios caiu. Foram todos contactados e nenhum caiu”, afirmou ao Observador fonte da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

Snifa disse:


> Já se sabe da queda de um avião, os pormenores vêm depois...ninguém fala na condição do piloto, fala-se na queda de um avião canadair, coisa que o secretário de estado pelos vistos ainda não sabe...


Então sempre era um Canadair? Por favor haja calma! ás vezes parece que o único objectivo é criticar!


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

Snifa disse:


> Já se sabe da queda de um avião, os pormenores vêm depois...ninguém fala na condição do piloto, fala-se na queda de um avião canadair, coisa que o secretário de estado pelos vistos ainda não sabe...



Mas porquê que as autoridades têm que confirmar a queda se depois não têm mais informação para dar? A força aérea está à procura do avião e de possíveis sobreviventes, já que o helicóptero do INEM não conseguiu lá ir... Acho que estão apenas a ser prudentes antes de avançar com qualquer informação... basta ver a salganhada que passa na comunicação social, cada um diz o que quer.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se sabe a condição do piloto e a certeza de qual o avião? A crítica por aqui á fácil mas quem está no comando tem de ser prudente!



Prudência é uma coisa e estar à nora é outra. Não é uma boa altura para um qualquer líder manifestar indecisão mesmo que não faça a mínima ideia do que se está a passar (que é o mais provável). Se for preciso criticar a imprensa em plena TV em direto por estar a disseminar o pânico que se faça. Haver excesso de informação nem sempre é bom. 



Pek disse:


>


Isto é uma anedota em qualquer país do mundo.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

Prestes a começar a conferência de imprensa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 18:55)

Más medios españoles:


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cada tv avança a sua versão. Ainda não há certezas... a situação já é demasiado complicada!



Eu não falo das TV´s pois por vezes são muito contraditórias, mas não há ninguém com essa função e que informe as autoridades? Todas as TV´s confirmam, o governo não..


----------



## RickStorm (20 Jun 2017 às 18:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então sempre era um Canadair?* Por favor haja calma! ás vezes parece que o único objectivo é criticar!*



A comunicação social é como as labaredas do fogo: espalham rapidamente informações, muitas vezes antes das mesmas serem confirmadas ou oficiais...


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Orion disse:


> e estar à nora é outra. Não é uma boa altura para um qualquer líder manifestar indecisão mesmo que não faça a mínima ideia do que se está a passar (que é o mais provável)



Ora aí está, plenamente de acordo


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

Snifa disse:


> Ora aí está, plenamente de acordo


Nenhum Canadair caiu! O que é que ainda não entendeste?


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

ao que parece foi uma roulote que existia naquela zona com botijas de gás e que terá explodido...


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é que ainda não entendeste?



A falta de informações de quem é competente para informar/alertar/PREVENIR..ou seja as autoridades..demasiada lentidão, sabe-se lá o que aconteceu para a GNR mandar seguir aquela pobre gente pela estrada fatídica, se calhar também não sabiam de nada...se é que me faço entender, pelos vistos não...devo estar a falar "para o boneco"


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 19:05)

Lá está...se nenhum avião que está ao serviço dos incêndios caiu, porquê que as autoridades são obrigadas a dar resposta às invenções da comunicação social? E onde é que houve algum ministro à nora? Não houve foi nenhuma autoridade a dar confirmação de algo que eles sabiam que não tinha acontecido apesar da comunicação social inventar.

O que o comandante disse agora foi que houve uma roulote abandonada com garrafas de gás que explodiu.

Acho muito bem que as entidades não promovam o sensacionalismo!!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Bem, que confusão! De onde é que terá vindo a história do Canadair?


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Notícia em todo o mundo e afinal não caiu nenhum canadair (felizmente claro) 
mas isto é ridículo....


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:07)

Snifa disse:


> A falta de informações de quem é competente para informar/alertar/PREVENIR..ou seja as autoridades..demasiada lentidão, sabe-se lá o que aconteceu para a GNR mandar seguir aquela pobre gente pela estrada fatídica, se calhar também não sabiam de nada...se é que me faço entender, pelos vistos não...devo estar a falar "para o boneco"


Falta de informação? As TV´s lançaram um boato falso e o comando mandou investigar! O que é que não entendeste?


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nenhum Canadair caiu! O que é que ainda não entendeste?



Há que impor disciplina no fluxo de informação, daí que, novamente, se for preciso ser verbalmente mais agressivo há que o ser. Nesta altura é inevitável que hajam inúmeras notícias (verdadeiras, falsas e assim-assim). Aquando da barragem de perguntas (normais) as respostas têm que ser curtas e assertivas. Não é preciso antecipar mais ainda as acusações de incompetência.

Conferências de imprensa periódicas sempre ajudam. Mas estas não devem ser atrasadas para, por exemplo, investigar eventos anómalos (como se fez). Difere-se, dizendo que na próxima CI isso irá ser abordado ou que comunicados serão enviados às redações assim que se souber mais.

O frenesim da imprensa em nada ajuda por mais natural que o mesmo seja inevitável.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Falta de informação? As TV´s lançaram um boato falso e o comando mandou investigar! O que é que não entendeste?



Ora lê bem o que escrevi...sem mais nada a acrescentar..


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Desta vez não há desculpa.

Não fosse isto tão trágico e isto caía no mais ridículo tesourinho deprimente. Uma informação parte de um posto de comando que agora não consegue justificar a informação que partiu do posto de comando... É impossível compreender uma coisa destas.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 19:10)

El fuego de Picha avanza hacia Arganil







Fuente y más imágenes:


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 19:13)

vitamos disse:


> Desta vez não há desculpa.
> 
> Não fosse isto tão trágico e isto caía no mais ridículo tesourinho deprimente. Uma informação parte de um posto de comando que agora não consegue justificar a informação que partiu do posto de comando... É impossível compreender uma coisa destas.



Ainda bem que não caiu nenhum avião, mas no fundo é disto que se trata, todo este ( demasiado)  caos, inoperância, falta de coordenação, falta de informações, é isso que me revolta, pois pode ter consequências muito graves.

Os  bombeiros são uns heróis, por vezes muito mal informados e comandados, com consequências graves, também e infelizmente para eles..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

vitamos disse:


> Desta vez não há desculpa.
> 
> Não fosse isto tão trágico e isto caía no mais ridículo tesourinho deprimente. Uma informação parte de um posto de comando que agora não consegue justificar a informação que partiu do posto de comando... É impossível compreender uma coisa destas.


Isso é o que a TVI diz. Não acredito. O objectivo da TVI e CM é sangue.
Termino por hoje o reporte do incêndio porque tudo isto já foi longe de mais.


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

vitamos disse:


> Desta vez não há desculpa.
> 
> Não fosse isto tão trágico e isto caía no mais ridículo tesourinho deprimente. Uma informação parte de um posto de comando que agora não consegue justificar a informação que partiu do posto de comando... É impossível compreender uma coisa destas.



Desculpe mas não saiu informação oficial do posto de comando, algum jornalista ouviu e transformou a noticia numa bola de neve. Há inúmeras pessoas num posto de comando, e cada uma pode dizer o que que quiser, que não faz disso informação oficial. Eu também tenho um amigo bombeiro que estava no posto de comando no Sábado, que escreveu no seu feed do facebook que havia mais de 100 mortos, e isso não torna a informação oficial. Acho que houve prudência, é pena é o alarmismo feito pela comunicação social.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso é o que a TVI diz. Não acredito. O objectivo da TVI e CM é sangue.
> Termino por hoje o reporte do incêndio porque tudo isto já foi longe de mais.



TVI, CM? Eu nem vejo esses canais... Não sou eu que publico diariamente dezenas de notícias desses orgãos de comunicação!


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso é o que a TVI diz. Não acredito. O objectivo da TVI e CM é sangue.
> Termino por hoje o reporte do incêndio porque tudo isto já foi longe de mais.



Relax, camarada. Está tudo do mesmo lado não obstante as visões distintas.

Conferências de imprensa aquando de desastres podem ser politicamente tóxicas e muito emocionais. Quem não tem estaleca para isso é bom que não se meta à frente das câmaras já que será o alvo de muita indignação. São os bodes expiatórios de serviço do regime. Como tal, que se meta pessoas que falem pouco (porque as informações estão sempre a mudar) mas bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

vitamos disse:


> TVI, CM? Eu nem vejo esses canais... Não sou eu que publico diariamente dezenas de notícias desses orgãos de comunicação!


Pois mas isto tudo partiu desses orgãos que usando as informações do avistamento da explosão extrapolaram para a queda do avião. Não foi do comando. Eu não disse que publica ou vê esses canais, mas acusou o comando. Eles estão sob uma pressão inimaginável.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

a cmtv até dizia que o piloto tinha morrido e era inglês...
ainda não sei quem sai pior desta história


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

A jornalista da Sic acabou de confirmar que a informação partiu de elementos do centro de comando...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

O comandante da Proteção Civil avançou esta tarde, no briefing realizado em Avelar, que a “situação” em Pedrógão está “bastante melhor” e “praticamente extinta”. “O problema foram algumas reativações o que obrigou a um esforço acrescido, daí a necessidade de reajustar o plano de ação, mas estou convencido que nas próximas horas as coisas melhorarão.”


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

*Segurança Social alerta para falsas visitas*
A Segurança Social alertou esta tarde para as “situações de falsas visitas de indivíduos no terreno”.

“Apesar do momento de infortúnio que se vive, causado pelos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande e Góis, o Instituto da Segurança Social tem conhecimento de que existem situações de falsas visitas de indivíduos no terreno que se fazem passar por técnicos da Segurança Social”, informa o Ministério da Segurança Social.

“Assim sendo, o Instituto da Segurança Social alerta as populações que os técnicos da Segurança Social no terreno estão devidamente identificados.”


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

huguh disse:


> Pedrógão Grande, 1212 operacionais, 14 meios áereos
> Góis, 885op, 8 MA



Neste momento

Pedrógão Grande, 1222 operacionais, 16 meios áereos
Góis, 1077op, 5 MA


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Serviços noticiosos a fazer figura de ursos.
 Primeiro tinha caído um canadair  espanhol. Depois vêm os espanhóis dizer que não era espanhol. Ora tinham de inventar alguma coisa, já era um canadair ingles alugado. Ninguém diz nada porquê estavam a tentar confirmar com os varios meios aéreos.  Agora os jornalistas desculpam-se com o silêncio que alimentou as noticias. Esta é nova para mim, noticias alimentadas por silêncio.


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, que confusão! De onde é que terá vindo a história do Canadair?


Eu ouvi na rádio um popular dizer que ouviu um grande estrondo e que passados 20 ou 30 minutos apareceu uma mulher a dizer que tinha caído um avião ali perto, pelas 16h30m


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 19:33)

Pek disse:


> El fuego de Picha avanza hacia Arganil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não entendo muito bem espanhol, mas o título parece-me dizer que o incêndio da Picha avança para Arganil.

Se for isso é errado, o incêndio que iniciou em Fonte Limpa - Gois é que seguiu primeiramente para o concelho de Pedrogão Grande, Pampilhosa da Serra e poderá entrar agora no concelho de Arganil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Depois do alerta para falsas visitas de alegados técnicos da Segurança Social, o Ministério de Vieira da Silva relembra que, no distrito de Leiria, as populações pode encontrar apoio psicossocial nos seguintes locais:

· Na localidade de Castanheira de Pera – Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Castanheira de Pera, no Lar de São José e no Lar de São Domingos (novo local)

· Na localidade de Figueiró dos Vinhos – Pavilhão Gimnodesportivo

· Na localidade de Pedrogão Grande – Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Pedrogão Grande

· Na localidade de Ansião – Bombeiros Voluntários

· Na localidade de Avelar – Concentrado nos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ansião (mudança de local)

E no distrito de Coimbra:

· Na localidade de Góis – Residência do Estudante, em frente aos Bombeiros (novo local)


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Basicamente só porque foi confirmado por alguém que estariam a ocorrer buscas no local dos relatos a comunicação social assume que isso confirma que todos os boatos são verdadeiros? Nice.....


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

AndréGM22 disse:


> A jornalista da Sic acabou de confirmar que a informação partiu de elementos do centro de comando...



Isto a ser verdade é do mais inusitado que existe..um posto de comando, sem confirmar, avançar logo com uma informação destas,? Claro que as tv´s sedentas de informação e novidades  iam falar nisso...

Agora percebo o caos em que se torna o combate a incêndios em Portugal, todos erramos, somos humanos, mas há erros (como este e volto a dizer, a confirmar-se ) que são completamente evitáveis..


----------



## Lousano (20 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Existem dezenas de jornalistas nos locais de incêndio a falar, entrevistar pessoas. Não é difícil de imaginar onde surgiu o rumor da queda de avião.

Dava uma bela notícia.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2017 às 19:41)

Esta situação roça o cumulo do absurdo... Até eu fui na "onda do canadair", fui apanhado pelo populismo desenfreado das TV's que querem é sangue, corpos carbonizados e aviões despenhados, quantos mais melhor... Dá mais _share_... Importa é lançar umas bujardas para o ar, depois logo se vê..


----------



## blade (20 Jun 2017 às 19:45)

Isto já chegou a um ponto que as televisões portuguesas já não estão a informar o objectivo é ter o maior número de audiências possível, os jornais desde que começou o incêndio foi só enfardar com ele, os repórteres tão sempre a repetir a mesma coisa e estão sedentos de notícias novas chocantes para vender ainda mais já que os outros também falam do incêndio precisam de ter superioridade.
Amanhã já as temperaturas vão baixar consideravelmente portanto em principio já vai haver um alívio nos incêndios mas o verão ainda mal começou.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 19:45)

AndréGM22 disse:


> A jornalista da Sic acabou de confirmar que a informação partiu de elementos do centro de comando...


A RTP, única estação que acompanhei, idem. Eu não sou afeto a partidos políticos, instituições ou afins. Baseio-me na informação que é vinculada por órgãos que me parecem idóneos.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

vitamos disse:


> A RTP, única estação que acompanhei, idem. Eu não sou afeto a partidos políticos, instituições ou afins. Baseio-me na informação que é vinculada por órgãos que me parecem idóneos.



Eu também estava a acompanhar pela RTP, daí ter entrado na "onda do canadair", a RTP, televisão paga por todos nós, costuma ser mais comedida e mais informativa nestas situações, mas desta vez embarcou no populismo barato das suas rivais privadas...


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 19:52)

MSantos disse:


> Esta situação roça o cumulo do absurdo... Até eu fui na onda do canadair, fui apanhado pelo populismo desenfreado das TV's que querem é sangue, corpos carbonizados e aviões despenhados, quantos mais melhor... Dá mais share... Importa é lançar umas bujardas para o ar, depois logo se vê..


E no final desculpam-se com o silencio das autoridades.


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

O mais importante neste tópico deveria ser a transmissão de informação sobre os incêndios.. As últimas páginas são completamente offtopic e desnecessárias.. Até por respeito à tragédia. É fácil falar no recosto do sofá ou da cadeira.. Quem está lá, deve ter a cabeça a mil...


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 19:56)

Voltei a ver a conferência e o que os jornalistas dizem é que ouviram conversas no posto de comando sobre o assunto, ou seja não houve nenhuma confirmação oficial do posto de comando. Se conversas é considerado uma fonte oficial, algo de muito errado se passa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

*Fogo de Góis está a perder a intensidade*
O fogo que lavra em Góis desde sábado à tarde e que mobiliza cerca de mil operacionais está a perder intensidade, disse o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, Jorge Gomes.

Já há algumas zonas que estão contidas e a ser eliminadas e o incêndio está a perder proporções e a ficar mais controlado, o que é bastante bom para todo o trabalho que está a ser feito”, referiu o governante cerca das 18h15.



Jorge Gomes falava aos jornalistas no posto de comando instalado na Selada do Braçal, no concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra, junto à estrada nacional 112, que dá acesso à Pampilhosa da Serra. Junto a este posto de comando “morreu” uma das frentes do fogo, que continua ainda com várias frentes ativas, numa ação concertada dos meios operacionais no terreno.

Há cerca de três horas [15h15], o incêndio tinha proporções muito maiores do que tem agora, o que quer dizer que estamos a avançar”, salientou o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna.



Relativamente ao fogo da Pampilhosa da Serra, Jorge Gomes disse que a sua dimensão também reduziu, embora mantenha frentes ativas. Uma das frentes que avançava em direção ao concelho da Lousã, que era uma das preocupações da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, foi também eliminada, adiantou o governante.

_(Lusa)_


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 19:59)

Alguém consegue fazer uma estimativa da área ardida pela foto da NASA de hoje? 

Ontem iam em 34 000 hectares.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 20:03)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendo muito bem espanhol, mas o título parece-me dizer que o incêndio da Picha avança para Arganil.
> 
> Se for isso é errado, o incêndio que iniciou em Fonte Limpa - Gois é que seguiu primeiramente para o concelho de Pedrogão Grande, Pampilhosa da Serra e poderá entrar agora no concelho de Arganil.



El tweet dice exactamente eso que te parece. Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

tá visto que isto foi "Inventado" por algum popular que ouviu a explosão e disse que era um avião, a partir daí a noticia espalhou-se...
passado poucos minutos já estava por meios de comunicação de todo mundo
duvido que tenha sido o posto de comando, se foi, os jornalistas que digam quem foi que lhes disse isso, não é assim tão dificil


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

Está confirmado que a notícia partiu da agência lusa e confirmada por fontes da proteção civil. No fundo todos devem respeitar as pessoas afetadas pela tragédia... Mas as autoridades oficias não estão isentas dessa obrigação certo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

Esta tarde e as últimas páginas deste tópico são sintomáticas da porcaria (e digo porcaria porque se dissesse o que me apetece dizer e que julgo ser mais adequado à situação era provavelmente suspensa ou banida) de jornalismo que se está a praticar neste país e pelo qual quase todos, num momento ou noutro, nos deixamos arrastar. Espero que isto sirva de lição mas acredito que não acontecerá. Só faltou mandar linchar algumas das pessoas responsáveis por não quererem confirmar a queda do avião que nunca caiu e a morte do pobre piloto Inglês que (felizmente) não morreu,  porque o avião que não estava a pilotar não caiu. Reflictamos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:12)

Se a notícia partiu do posto do comando, os jornalistas que o afirmam não podem limitar-se a dizer isto assim. Têm mesmo de dizer quem foi a fonte. Já nem vou dizer nada sobre aquele 'detalhe' que refere que uma notícia deve ser confirmada por mais do que uma fonte porque isso é capaz de ser pedir demasiado...


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

*Espanhóis arrasam política portuguesa de combate ao fogo*

Não é aceitável que em pleno século XXI, num país da União Europeia um incêndio florestal cause um número de vítimas tão elevado”. A acusação está impressa no editorial desta segunda-feira do El Mundo, um dos mais influentes jornais de Espanha.

Publicado em: 20/06/17 - 8:07 







O diário lembra que a Polícia Judiciária apontou fenómenos climatéricos para a origem do incêndio, mas refere igualmente que as autoridades nacionais “mobilizaram mais de 700 efetivos” o que demonstrou ser “insuficiente para controlar, delimitar um perímetro e, finalmente, extinguir um incêndio de proporções devastadoras”.

O editorialista do El Mundo – cujo site é também o mais visto em língua espanhola – denuncia a “alarmante falta de recursos do Estado luso para fazer frente aos incêndios florestais” e lembra a crise que afeta Portugal.

A situação económica não explica, segundo o jornal, que tenhamos chegado até ao fogo de Pedrógão Grande e lembra os antecedentes de anos anteriores. “O que mostra este terrível episódio”, conclui o periódico, “é que, no dia de hoje, Portugal não está preparado para fazer frente ao fogo”.

https://www.bombeiros.pt/noticias/espanhois-arrasam-politica-portuguesa-combate-ao-fogo.html/


----------



## slbgdt (20 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Tratou se de um falso alarme dado por um popular.
Meios em gois a serem muito reforçados beja Braga Lisboa e guarda a caminho


----------



## Toby (20 Jun 2017 às 20:15)

Boa tarde,

Sorry com o meu português, tenho um pouco de mal a segui-los.
Se compreender bem NENHUM CANADAIR teve de acidentes? 
Está efectivamente aquilo?
Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 20:15)

Eu reflito desde já:

Fui o primeiro neste tópico a pedir que não se entrasse em politiquice quando se começou a atacar o governo e o PR sem justificação e deforma gratuita.
Sempre fui contra o aproveitamento e a exploração das tragédias.
Mas era o que faltava eu não puder criticar uma autoridade no meio desta tragédia quando essa autoridade comete um erro lamentável. Agora a LUSA ou a RTP são lixo jornalístico? Enfim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sorry com o meu português, tenho um pouco de mal a segui-los.
> Se compreender bem NENHUM CANADAIR teve de acidentes?
> ...


Sim, não aconteceu nenhum acidente com aviões.


----------



## Toby (20 Jun 2017 às 20:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, não aconteceu nenhum acidente com aviões.



Obrigado, uma boa notícia no meio de muito maus.


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 20:24)

Eu por acaso li no site que deve ter a cobertura mais séria e menos clickbait de todos, que é o Publico, e a certa altura confirmaram
Podem fazer scroll até 17:27
https://www.publico.pt/sociedade/no...-em-24-horas-acredita-proteccao-civil-1776242







A confusão inicial com a explosão eu até compreendo, passa um canadair, pouco depois há uma explosão no solo e alguém relacionou uma coisa com outra
Agora como é que daí evolui de rumor em rumor incluindo a nacionalidade do piloto, etc, é que é intrigante 
Felizmente foi um rumor, ainda bem


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:25)

vitamos disse:


> Eu reflito desde já:
> 
> Fui o primeiro neste tópico a pedir que nãos e entrasse em politiquice quando se omeçou a atacar o governo e o PR sem justificação e deforma gratuita.
> Sempre fui contra  aproveitamento e a exploração das tragédias.
> Mas era o que faltava eu não puder criticar uma autoridade no meio desta tragédia quando essa autoridade comete um erro que lamentável. Agora a LUSA ou a RTP são lixo jornalístico? Enfim...



Até podia ser o The Guardian. Se noticia que um avião que não caiu, caiu, nesse momento passa a lixo informativo. Nenhum meio de comunicação social pode emitir uma notícia dessas sem ter a certeza dela. O problema é que convivemos todos os dias com tanta informação errada, que acabamos por nos habituar e começamos a achar que é normal e desculpável noticiar a queda de um avião que nunca caiu e atribuir nacionalidade e o falecimento de um piloto cujo avião nunca caiu. Se eu quiser posso ligar para a redacção de jornais e tvs a dizer que caiu, no meu quintal, um helicóptero. Cabe-lhes a eles confirmar a informação antes de a noticiar. Isso é jornalismo. Dar a notícia sem ter a certeza é boataria, quadrilhice, maledicência ou outra coisa qualquer que lhe queiram chamar.


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Tratou se de um falso alarme dado por um popular.
> Meios em gois a serem muito reforçados beja Braga Lisboa e guarda a caminho


Algo aqui não está bem. As autoridades dizem que as coisas estão mais calmas.. Estou a ver a TVI24 e diz que está a piorar.. O homem voltou a falar no cannadair, lol.. A sério, vejam os últimos dez minutos e poderão ver o que digo..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Zulo disse:


> Algo aqui não está bem. As autoridades dizem que as coisas estão mais calmas.. Estou a ver a TVI24 e diz que está a piorar.. O homem voltou a falar no cannadair, lol.. A sério, vejam os últimos dez minutos e poderão ver o que digo..


A TVI quer sangue, basta ver o comportamento impróprio dos jornalistas.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 20:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A TVI quer sangue, basta ver o comportamento impróprio dos jornalistas.



Então vamos ter coerência. Não postes notícias de meios de comunicação social que querem sangue! Se calhar terá alguma lógica não?


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

Primeiro-ministro exige explicações "com urgência" ao IPMA, GNR e Proteção Civil

20 de junho 2017

Costa enviou ontem um despacho a querer saber porque não foi encerrada a estrada onde morreram 47 pessoas, se a rede SIRESP foi interrompida e se as condições meteorológicas explicam totalmente a "dimensão e intensidade da tragédia" que resultou do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.


As explicações apontadas até agora pelas autoridades para o início do incêndio e para alguns procedimentos seguidos no combate às chamas não são suficientes para o primeiro-ministro.

António Costa exige explicações “com urgência” ao Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), à Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil e à Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) sobre três questões.

O primeiro-ministro enviou ontem um despacho – a que o i teve acesso – pedindo explicações sobre o funcionamento da rede de SIRESP no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande e sobre os motivos da ausência de encerramento da estrada nacional 236-I, onde morreram 47 pessoas.

Há, essencialemnte, três questões que o primeiro-ministro inscreve no despacho e que quer ver respondidas “desde já”:

"Houve no local circunstâncias meteorológicas e dinâmicas geofísicas invulgares que possam explicar a dimensão e intensidade da tragédia, em especial no número de vítimas humanas, sem paralelo nas ocorrências de incêndios florestais, infelizmente tão frequentes em Portugal?", começa por questionar o primeiro-ministro.

António Costa pergunta depois se se confirma que "houve interrupção do funcionamento da rede SIRESP (Rede Nacional de Emergência e Segurança)". A confirmar-se a interrupção, o primeiro-ministro quer saber: "Porquê, durante quanto tempo, se não funcionaram as suas próprias redundâncias e que impacto teve no planeamento, comando e execução das operações, como se estabeleceram ligações alternativas?"

E, finalmente, António Costa quer saber "porque não foi encerrada ao trânsito a Estrada Nacional (EN 236-I)”, se “foi esta via indicada pelas autoridades como alternativa ao IC 8 já encerrado” e se “foram adoptadas medidas de segurança à circulação nesta via”.


https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/568639/p...oes-com-urg-ncia-ao-ipma-gnr-e-protecao-civil


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 20:40)

paradoxo 1
- o IC8 foi cortado mas não se sabia a direção dominante do incêndio ou essa informação não circulava. 
Algumas pessoas dispersaram-se por outras estradas e morreram queimadas.

paradoxo 2
- várias pessoas sairam de casa quando as habitações seriam o local mais seguro. Morreram queimadas.

paradoxo 3
- funcionários de uma fábrica abandonaram as instalações quando o local era perfeitamente seguro. Pelo menos mais seguro que a floresta. Morreram queimados.

é uma série de decisões sem explicação. Umas pessoais, outras coletivas...


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A TVI quer sangue, basta ver o comportamento impróprio dos jornalistas.



Não é só a TVI,estão todos no mesmo registo..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

vitamos disse:


> Então vamos ter coerência. Não postes notícias de meios de comunicação social que querem sangue! Se calhar terá alguma lógica não?


Eu defendo os bombeiros e o comando, que é quem pode acelerar o debelar do incêndio. Tenho tentado ser o mais útil possível neste forum, tento não dar opiniões, tento só postar factos. Porque é que estou sempre a ser atacado pelo staff. Não quero ser banido outra vez, por isso não posso nem vou comentar mais isto.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

vitamos disse:


> Eu reflito desde já:
> 
> Fui o primeiro neste tópico a pedir que não se entrasse em politiquice quando se começou a atacar o governo e o PR sem justificação e deforma gratuita.
> Sempre fui contra o aproveitamento e a exploração das tragédias.
> Mas era o que faltava eu não puder criticar uma autoridade no meio desta tragédia quando essa autoridade comete um erro lamentável. Agora a LUSA ou a RTP são lixo jornalístico? Enfim...


A RTP a certa altura teve durante a emissão um jornalista da antena 1 ao telefone que afirmou ter ouvido um estrondo enorme pouco depois da passagem de um Canadair e que de seguida teria aparecido um popular a confirmar a queda da aeronave. Ninguém está livre de erros. Mas foram todos muito bons a sacudir a chuva do capote depois de terem noticiado.


----------



## RickStorm (20 Jun 2017 às 20:43)

Zulo disse:


> Não é só a TVI,estão todos no mesmo registo..



Sem esquecer que são entidades que têm de obedecer a um código deontológico e com responsabilidades (de forma directa ou indirecta) para com o público...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

A única parte com alguma graça nesta ridícula tarde é que o avião que não caiu teria caído, de acordo com alguns relatos, entre a Picha e a Venda da Gaita. True story.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2017 às 20:47)

dahon disse:


> A RTP a certa altura teve durante a emissão um jornalista da antena 1 ao telefone que afirmou ter ouvido um estrondo enorme pouco depois da passagem de um Canadair e que de seguida teria aparecido um popular a confirmar a queda da aeronave. Ninguém está livre de erros. Mas foram todos muito bons a sacudir a chuva do capote depois de terem noticiado.


É verdade ninguém está livre de erros. Eu até digo mais... é curioso quando parece que até são os governantes aqueles que parecem estar a ter mais bom senso. Provavelmente Portugal terá mesmo dificuldade em lidar com tragédias. Ou a sociedade caminha para uma espécie de esquizofrenia estranha. Pobres daqueles que sofrem com esta tragédia. Esses sim não merecem isto tudo.


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

vitamos disse:


> É verdade ninguém está livre de erros. Eu até digo mais... é curioso quando parece que até são os governantes aqueles que parecem estar a ter mais bom senso. Provavelmente Portugal terá mesmo dificuldade em lidar com tragédias. Ou a sociedade caminha para uma espécie de esquizofrenia estranha. Pobres daqueles que sofrem com esta tragédia. Esses sim não merecem isto tudo.



Foi por isso mesmo que lhe chamei à atenção num post atrás, mas gosto de ver esta resposta. Acho que todos aqui no fórum, apesar da consternação, e de uns acharem mais importante o direito de resposta que outros, no fundo todos sentem o mesmo sentimento de impotência e de injustiça da tragédia.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 21:00)

Ao que parece o IPMA não tem a certeza se foi um raio a começar o incêndio não obstante haver uma personagem a indicar a primeira árvore 'victimada'. Amanhã deverá haver um relatório do IPMA.

Pessoalmente até acho que é irrelevante o motivo já que incendiários ou trovoadas secas podem acontecer em qualquer lado. O sistema de segurança falhou abismalmente num evento que não obstante a severidade excecional é habitual no país. Até parece que este é o primeiro incêndio em que está tudo à nora. Nem quero ver quando um evento catastrófico de outro tipo ocorrer. O país fecha as portas e é melhor emigrar para Espanha.

Novamente, para quê investigar e gastar dinheiro do contribuinte? As conclusões vão ser as mesmas. Há quanto tempo estão os Kamov no mecânico?

Na altura de apontar dedos é melhor estar no topo da pirâmide do que no fundo e todo o motivo serve para empurrar culpas. Mas há uns com mais sorte contactos do que outros.


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Jun 2017 às 21:01)

Essa de os jornalistas serem todos lixo e malucos é boa...Se tivessemos a falar da cmtv... Mas estamos a falar de todos os orgãos de comunicação social... incluindo a lusa. pelos vistos a incompetência em Portugal é um mal geral.
Secalhar caiu do céu a informação...


----------



## keipha (20 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Se não foi avião, afinal o que foi? Já se sabe?

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (20 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Na tvi disseram que o camião frigorifico da protecção civil, que era suposto conservar os corpos, está com o sistema de refrigeração avariado, isto na primeira vez que é usado. A confirmar-se mais um "fail" nisto tudo


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

keipha disse:


> Se não foi avião, afinal o que foi? Já se sabe?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



Presumivelmente foi a tal rolote que eles disseram estar no meio do mato.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

Acho que realmente é uma grande falha uma coisa destas.Em questão estavam vidas.Também é verdade que as supostas testemunhas têm muita lingua....enfim é um erro da imprensa mas também de algumas pessoas deste pais...


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 21:08)

Zulo disse:


> Algo aqui não está bem. As autoridades dizem que as coisas estão mais calmas.. Estou a ver a TVI24 e diz que está a piorar.. O homem voltou a falar no cannadair, lol.. A sério, vejam os últimos dez minutos e poderão ver o que digo..



é preciso ter atenção que este lixo de comunicação social está a sempre a dar reportagens repetidas
a reportagem que estava a dar há pouco e que referiu a queda do canadair era prai das 18h e estava a dar como se fosse direto...

até a minha mãe ouve as noticias e diz-me "olha já viste como isto está agora, a retirarem as pessoas" e eu "isso já foi ao inicio da tarde"...


----------



## Toby (20 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Boa noite,

Se uma pessoa puder traduzir-me:
" En réfléchissant la tête froide, cette histoire de CANADAIR c'est +/- normal la presse veut être un pseudo contre-pouvoir (toujours la théorie du pouvoir qui cache) et SURTOUT lors de tragique événements, les sensibilités sont à fleur de peau. Lors des attentats de Bruxelles en mars 2016, la population/presse a aussi lancer de fausses informations ou rumeurs et pas nuire mais par peur. Je me souviens très bien du 22 mars, mon épouse et moi cherchions à contacter nos enfants, surtout notre cadette car on avait vu à la TV une alerte dans le batiment de son travail."

Boa noite a


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 21:22)

vitamos disse:


> Desta vez não há desculpa.
> 
> Não fosse isto tão trágico e isto caía no mais ridículo tesourinho deprimente. Uma informação parte de um posto de comando que agora não consegue justificar a informação que partiu do posto de comando... É impossível compreender uma coisa destas.



Com este Comando da ANPC acho que é fácil perceber tudo... Bem iniciou nas respostas do jovem Rui na noite de Sábado perante os jornalistas que logo se percebe o descoordenação que aquilo é...

Só posso dizer uma coisa: o Verão começa amanhã. O Governo ainda tem tempo para rectificar a ANPC e trazer quem perceba de protecção civil. E claro, não reenviar o jovem Rui novamente para Castelo Branco que as pessoas de Idanha não querem morrer em nenhum dos muitos fogos que por lá vão existir este Verão...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2017 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


> Ao que parece o IPMA não tem a certeza se foi um raio a começar o incêndio não obstante haver uma personagem a indicar a primeira árvore 'victimada'. Amanhã deverá haver um relatório do IPMA.
> 
> Pessoalmente até acho que é irrelevante o motivo já que incendiários ou trovoadas secas podem acontecer em qualquer lado. O sistema de segurança falhou abismalmente num evento que não obstante a severidade excecional é habitual no país. Até parece que este é o primeiro incêndio em que está tudo à nora. Nem quero ver quando um evento catastrófico de outro tipo ocorrer. O país fecha as portas e é melhor emigrar para Espanha.
> 
> ...



Concordo totalmente. Por muito que tentem culpar a "natureza" ou um incendiário, a tragédia já está feita e o erro foi a prevenção e a ação imediata. De um certo modo, como em geral em Portugal, espera-se sempre que ocorra uma tragédia para que se mudem as coisas... Enfim.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 21:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nenhum Canadair caiu! O que é que ainda não entendeste?



Eu ainda não entendi porque é que o comando passou essa informação *falsa/errada* aos jornalistas (as mesmas pessoas, segundo a RTP e Lusa, que lhes têm vindo a passar a informação sobre a situação TO). Será que passado 3 dias as comunicações entre as diversas autoridades no TO continua "difícil"?


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Falta de informação? As TV´s lançaram um boato falso e o comando mandou investigar! O que é que não entendeste?


Acho que realmente estás com muita falta de informação... 

Não é a Lusa ou a SIC ou a RTP ou a TVE. São todas a confirmar que essa informação foi passada por pessoas no Comando. 
É mesmo caso para dizer: o que é que não queres perceber?


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2017 às 21:30)

Agreste disse:


> paradoxo 1
> - o IC8 foi cortado mas não se sabia a direção dominante do incêndio ou essa informação não circulava.
> Algumas pessoas dispersaram-se por outras estradas e morreram queimadas.
> 
> ...



É a isto mesmo que eu me referia na minha intervenção desta manhã. É importante sensibilizar as pessoas que na maior parte dos casos é mais seguro ficar em algumas edificações resistentes à passagem da frente do incêndio, do que aventurarem-se em estradas. Estas edificações deveriam estar referenciadas pela Protecção Civil municipal e a população informada que é preferível dirigirem-se para esse ponto do que fazerem-se à estrada. 

Há muitas mais decisões sem explicação e notória descoordenação na forma como toda esta situação foi gerida. Esta rábula do avião é só mais uma; mesmo havendo culpa do sensacionalismo da Comunicação Social, o desmentido teria que ter sido muito mais rápido; quanto tempo demoraria contactar todos os Canadair que estavam a operar? Mais de 5 minutos???? O que foram fazer as mais altas figuras do Estado ao teatro de operações na fase mais crítica do incêndio? Como a PJ conseguiu em menos de 24 horas identificar a árvore atingida por um raio que terá despoletado o incêndio (mesmo descobrindo-se uma árvore atingida por um raio, como se tem a certeza que o incêndio não estaria já a decorrer - como parece indicar o relato horário da ocorrência)??? Terá esta rápida descoberta algo a ver com a cláusula que isenta o SIRESP de responsabilidades no caso de falhas ocasionadas por trovoadas?


----------



## mecre90 (20 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

Agreste disse:


> paradoxo 1
> - o IC8 foi cortado mas não se sabia a direção dominante do incêndio ou essa informação não circulava.
> Algumas pessoas dispersaram-se por outras estradas e morreram queimadas.
> 
> ...



Bom resumo. A única resposta lógica para tanta gente ter tomado a pior decisão é apenas uma: num momento inicial a estrada era efectivamente um ponto aparentemente seguro, e no espaço de segundos, no máximo 2 a 5 minutos, deixou de o ser. 
Acho que isto é óbvio.
Agora no campo da especulação, que apenas a investigação e o interrogatório a sobreviventes poderá sustentar, foi a paragem de um primeiro(s) veículos que originou o número absurdo de vítimas. Com linguas de fogo que inicialmente seriam invisíveis, e sem nenhuma visibilidade, o pânico originou choques em cadeia e despistes. E essencial o depoimento dos sobreviventes. As mortes tem muito pouco a ver com decisões políticas ou de ordenamento florestal, e muito mais a ver com as condições climatéricas criadas naquele preciso local, em conjunto com um acontecimento hipotético (paragem involuntaria de um dos veículos)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 21:37)

Zarb disse:


> Acho que realmente estás com muita falta de informação...
> 
> Não é a Lusa ou a SIC ou a RTP ou a TVE. São todas a confirmar que essa informação foi passada por pessoas no Comando.
> É mesmo caso para dizer: o que é que não queres perceber?



Ai é? E os pobres jornalistas enganados não revelam a fonte porquê? Só há uma forma de tentarem recuperar a sua reputação: dizer quem lhes passou, supostamente, a informação. Depois disso, podem explicar se noticiaram o que não aconteceu apenas com base numa fonte e porquê ou então revelar mais nomes. O que não podem fazer é dizer que foram enganados por uma fonte mas não a revelarem. Se continuarem a insistir nisso, a responsabilidade é somente deles. É que isto de dizer não fui eu foi outro sem dizer quem é o outro tem nome e chama-se cobardia.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Orion disse:


> Ao que parece o IPMA não tem a certeza se foi um raio a começar o incêndio não obstante haver uma personagem a indicar a primeira árvore 'victimada'. Amanhã deverá haver um relatório do IPMA.
> 
> Pessoalmente até acho que é irrelevante o motivo já que incendiários ou trovoadas secas podem acontecer em qualquer lado. O sistema de segurança falhou abismalmente num evento que não obstante a severidade excecional é habitual no país. Até parece que este é o primeiro incêndio em que está tudo à nora. Nem quero ver quando um evento catastrófico de outro tipo ocorrer. O país fecha as portas e é melhor emigrar para Espanha.
> 
> ...



Kamov, SIRESP... tudo investimento com contactos... tudo investimentos da mesma "fonte"...

A concessionária ASCENDI vem agora dizer que fez a manutenção da estrada uma semana antes do acidente. O que é óbvio pelas imagens repetidas vezes sem conta sobre a estrada da morte que essa concessionário manteve a faixa de servidão livre de vegetação... 

Nada como ser uma concessionária com "contactos". Se a desgraça não fosse tão grande até dava vontade de rir.

A ver vamos se as famílias dos infelizes agora fazem o que de direito e processam este pessoal porque isto para alguns só doí quando vai mesmo ao bolso.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jun 2017 às 21:51)

O problema dos incêndios em Portugal é e continuará a ser o lobby da indústria da celulose que chantageia os governos com menos investimento caso imponham restrições ao eucalipto! Se Portugal tivesse apenas espécies autóctones nada disto acontecia com esta dimensão.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ai é? E os pobres jornalistas enganados não revelam a fonte porquê? Só há uma forma de tentarem recuperar a sua reputação: dizer quem lhes passou, supostamente, a informação. Depois disso, podem explicar se noticiaram o que não aconteceu apenas com base numa fonte e porquê ou então revelar mais nomes. O que não podem fazer é dizer que foram enganados por uma fonte mas não a revelarem. Se continuarem a insistir nisso, a responsabilidade é somente deles. É que isto de dizer não fui eu foi outro sem dizer quem é o outro tem nome e chama-se cobardia.



Os jornalistas revelarem as fontes?? Mas onde é que já alguma vez viu isso...

Eu repito para que não haja dúvidas: a informação foi passada pela Lusa mas *confirmada* junto do Comando por pelo menos: RTP, SIC, TVI e TVE. Admito que muitas rádios e jornais também tenham tido a mesma confirmação do Comando.


----------



## jonas (20 Jun 2017 às 22:02)

A noite deverá ajudar os bombeiros...pode ser que consigam dominar os fogos.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:04)

hurricane disse:


> O problema dos incêndios em Portugal é e continuará a ser o lobby da indústria da celulose que chantageia os governos com menos investimento caso imponham restrições ao eucalipto! Se Portugal tivesse apenas espécies autóctones nada disto acontecia com esta dimensão.



Ontem ouvi o Capoula Santos, Ministro da Agricultura, negar que este governo tinha aprovado uma moratória de 30 anos para as plantaões de eucaliptos. Engraçado, é sinal que não lê o Diário da República onde ele próprio publica.

Não ouvi uma palavra deste Ministro quanto a criar plantações autóctones ou limitar o eucalipto.

Depois ouvi António Vitorino também dizer que o eucalipto nunca é o problema...

Gostava que alguém explicasse a estes senhores que carvalhos, castanheiros e outras também ardem... mas num incêndio destes o fogo não se propaga nem com a mesma velocidade, nem atinge de longe temperaturas tão altas. Aliás, isso é óbvio para quem já viu incêndios desenvolver-se no Parque do Montesinho (onde o negral e a nogueira - em floresta desordenada - têm uma presença muito importante).

Mas pronto, já se está a preparar o novo negócio: sociedades de gestão florestal que ficam encarregues de administrar os terrenos dos particulares, sob pena destes serem penalizados com carga fiscal.

E o típico urbano burro português vai achar muito bem... só não acharia bem se tivessem também de entregar as suas casas a sociedades de gestão imobiliária.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 22:07)

E assim começa...

Foi um evento extraordinário em que a força do evento assoberbou toda e qualquer capacidade humana de intervenção. Todos os nossos pensamentos e orações estão com todos os afetados por este evento e tudo faremos para aliviar o seu fardo.

Garanto desde já que todas as diligências serão feitas para identificar e punir todos os responsáveis. Gostaria também de exaltar a solidariedade dos portugueses e à vigilância de todos para que novos incêndios sejam impedidos.

Muito obrigado.

E ninguém me oferece um emprego nas RP's do governo?


----------



## hurricane (20 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

Zarb disse:


> Ontem ouvi o Capoula Santos, Ministro da Agricultura, negar que este governo tinha aprovado uma moratória de 30 anos para as plantaões de eucaliptos. Engraçado, é sinal que não lê o Diário da República onde ele próprio publica.
> 
> Não ouvi uma palavra deste Ministro quanto a criar plantações autóctones ou limitar o eucalipto.
> 
> ...



Nem mais! É mesmo incrível! Continua-se a bater no ceguinho! O problema nunca é do eucalipto. Pois não! Basta ver países como Espanha, Grécia ou Itália que têm igualmente ondas de calor e são igualmente secos. Portugal é o país do mundo com maior percentagem de eucalipto por área florestal, mesmo à frente da Austrália. 

Em Portugal é impossível não haver fogos, mas é possível limitá-los... Aliás, a natureza encarregou-se disso bem melhor! Interesses económicos minam tudo! 

Mas tenho esperança que haja uma mobilidade e ativismo nacional contra o eucalipso! Veremos. 

Há um artigo no Politco.eu que explica bem o lobby da celulose em Portugal. Nenhum jornal português o explica tão bem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

Zarb disse:


> Os jornalistas revelarem as fontes?? Mas onde é que já alguma vez viu isso...
> 
> Eu repito para que não haja dúvidas: a informação foi passada pela Lusa mas *confirmada* junto do Comando por pelo menos: RTP, SIC, TVI e TVE. Admito que muitas rádios e jornais também tenham tido a mesma confirmação do Comando.



Informar-se um pouco talvez não fosse má ideia. E quando digo informar-se não me refiro a comprar o CdM ou ver a TVI:


Artigo 14.º 


Deveres 

1 - Constitui dever fundamental dos jornalistas exercer a respectiva actividade com respeito pela ética profissional, competindo-lhes, designadamente: 

b) Repudiar a censura ou outras formas ilegítimas de limitação da liberdade de expressão e do direito de informar, bem como divulgar as condutas atentatórias do exercício destes direitos; 

c) Recusar funções ou tarefas susceptíveis de comprometer a sua independência e integridade profissional; 

d) Respeitar a orientação e os objectivos definidos no estatuto editorial do órgão de comunicação social para que trabalhem; 

*e) Procurar a diversificação das suas fontes de informação e ouvir as partes com interesses atendíveis nos casos de que se ocupem; *

*f) Identificar, como regra, as suas fontes de informação, e atribuir as opiniões recolhidas aos respectivos autores*.

2 - São ainda deveres dos jornalistas: 

*a) Proteger a confidencialidade das fontes de informação na medida do exigível em cada situação, tendo em conta o disposto no artigo 11.º, excepto se os tentarem usar para obter benefícios ilegítimos ou para veicular informações falsas; *

*b) Proceder à rectificação das incorrecções ou imprecisões que lhes sejam imputáveis; *

c) Abster-se de formular acusações sem provas e respeitar a presunção de inocência; 

*d) Abster-se de recolher declarações ou imagens que atinjam a dignidade das pessoas através da exploração da sua vulnerabilidade psicológica, emocional ou física; *

e) Não tratar discriminatoriamente as pessoas, designadamente em razão da ascendência, sexo, raça, língua, território de origem, religião, convicções políticas ou ideológicas, instrução, situação económica, condição social ou orientação sexual; 

f) Não recolher imagens e sons com o recurso a meios não autorizados a não ser que se verifique um estado de necessidade para a segurança das pessoas envolvidas e o interesse público o justifique; 

g) Não identificar, directa ou indirectamente, as vítimas de crimes contra a liberdade e autodeterminação sexual, contra a honra ou contra a reserva da vida privada até à audiência de julgamento, e para além dela, se o ofendido for menor de 16 anos, bem como os menores que tiverem sido objecto de medidas tutelares sancionatórias; 

h) Preservar, salvo razões de incontestável interesse público, a reserva da intimidade, bem como respeitar a privacidade de acordo com a natureza do caso e a condição das pessoas; 

i) Identificar-se, salvo razões de manifesto interesse público, como jornalista e não encenar ou falsificar situações com o intuito de abusar da boa fé do público; 

j) Não utilizar ou apresentar como sua qualquer criação ou prestação alheia; 

l) Abster-se de participar no tratamento ou apresentação de materiais lúdicos, designadamente concursos ou passatempos, e de televotos. 

3 - Sem prejuízo da responsabilidade criminal ou civil que ao caso couber nos termos gerais, a violação da componente deontológica dos deveres referidos no número anterior apenas pode dar lugar ao regime de responsabilidade disciplinar previsto na presente lei.

Portugal é um país fantástico mas está habitado por pessoas que falam de tudo inclusivamente do que não sabem. Quando fazem posts na Internet sob pseudónimos, a coisa, naturalmente passa. Quando estão encarregues de informar a população em geral é um pouco mais complexo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2017 às 22:28)

Agreste disse:


> paradoxo 1
> - o IC8 foi cortado mas não se sabia a direção dominante do incêndio ou essa informação não circulava.
> Algumas pessoas dispersaram-se por outras estradas e morreram queimadas.
> 
> ...



É uma série de decisões que infelizmente não vamos saber o porquê de terem acontecido (em relação aos pontos 2 e 3).

Acredito que as pessoas ao verem as suas casas prestes a serem tomadas pelo fogo (mesmo que estas consigam resistir às chamas, provavelmente os proprietários desconheciam), o 1º pensamento seja fugir. São decisões que têm de ser tomadas rapidamente e nestes casos foram as piores decisões. Mas suponho que se fugiram é porque não sabiam que o seu local de fuga estaria pior, que seria mortal. Acho que ninguém é burro (desculpem-me o termo) a ponto de fugir, sabendo que seria a pior opção.

Somos todos animais e temos instinto de sobrevivência. Apesar de sermos dotados de racionalidade, em situações de pânico por vezes tomamos decisões quase que automaticamente e raramente racionais.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Tá visto que foi tudo um mal entendido e uma precipitação por ambas as partes... acho que não vale a pena estar agora a apontar o dedo a quem quer que seja. Foram nada mais, nada menos do que Humanos... foi mau? Foi... mas concentramo-nos agora no tema do tópico... incêndios e não jornalismo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 22:31)

Agreste disse:


> paradoxo 1
> - o IC8 foi cortado mas não se sabia a direção dominante do incêndio ou essa informação não circulava.
> Algumas pessoas dispersaram-se por outras estradas e morreram queimadas.
> 
> ...



Aconselho ver o programa  prós e contras de ontem onde estiveram os principais especialistas em incêndios florestais e comportamento de fogo.
A certa altura o Professor Domingos Xavier Viegas fez uma descrição, a possível, com os dados que obteve até ao momento, onde disse que com as características dos ventos produzidos por uma célula convectiva e do terreno a propagação do fogo foi em varias direcções e com uma velocidade muito acima do normal. Além das projecções a centenas de metros também elas em várias direcções. Daí as opções que agora sabemos que foram erradas, mas que na altura dada a situação poderiam parecer as mais indicadas.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:32)

hurricane disse:


> Mas tenho esperança que haja uma mobilidade e ativismo nacional contra o eucalipso! Veremos.



De certeza que haverá... até Setembro/Outubro. E depois novamente em Junho de 2018...

No entretanto, os cientistas e engenheiros florestais deste país continuaram nas universidades e gabinetes técnicos a escrever sobre o tipo de culturas que devem ocupar a floresta portuguesa...

No entretanto as sociedades de gestão florestal estarão aptas a assumir a gestão das propriedades dos privados para plantar o eucalipto com floresta ordenada e remoção de biomassa (que podem vender à VISABEIRA). Pois, certamente que numa floresta ordenada os fogos (número de ignições) irá diminuir muito. Aliás, as empresa de celulose têm nos seus eucaliptais planos de gestão florestal que demonstram isso. O problema é que a erosão dos solos, a biodiversidade, o tipo de humidade que se conservam, etc, etc, etc, (situações sobre os quais ainda não ouvi ninguém com poder político falar) não matam ninguém de forma a que apareçam durante 5 dias na TV...


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Jun 2017 às 22:35)

É preciso ver um noticiário espanhol para com uma explicação tão simples demonstrar o que poderá ter acontecido sem falar em tufões furacões ou mini tornados

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/telediario/telediario-15-horas-20-06-17/4072635/ ver aos 9 minutos.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 22:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que ninguém é burro (desculpem-me o termo) a ponto de fugir, sabendo que seria a pior opção.



Pedir desculpa por 'burro'?  Há pior que isso.

Mas burro não é o termo certo. As pessoas certamente fizeram o que lhes pareceu melhor. É como a malta que mete-se debaixo da ponte quando vem um tornado. Cientificamente é uma má decisão mas quem as pode culpabilizar? Quando as chamas estão a algumas dezenas de metros são poucos os que pensam na direção do vento, distância de segurança... Alguns fogem de casa e sobrevivem. Outros ficam dentro de casa e morrem.



lserpa disse:


> incêndios e não jornalismo...



Yap. Os termos são _fait-divers_ nesta altura. Por mim até podiam ser palhinhas de nuvens em vez de tufões.


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 22:38)

Pedrógão Grande, 1198 operacionais
Gòis, 1136 operacionais

Felizmente a noite deverá ajudar e penso que no máximo amanhã devemos ter os incêndios controlados... pelo menos assim espero


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> 2 - São ainda deveres dos jornalistas:
> 
> *a) Proteger a confidencialidade das fontes de informação na medida do exigível em cada situação, tendo em conta o disposto no artigo 11.º, excepto se os tentarem usar para obter benefícios ilegítimos ou para veicular informações falsas; *




Obrigado, disse tudo: dever de confidencialidade (que aliás existe noutras profissões) preceituado pelo art.º 14.º, n.º 2, alínea a) da Lei 1/99 (Estatuto do Jornalista)

Mas já agora, agradecendo o teu trabalho, permite que o complete:
"Sem prejuízo do disposto na lei processual penal, os jornalistas não são obrigados a revelar as suas fontes de informação, não sendo o seu silêncio passível de qualquer sanção, directa ou indirecta" - cfr .art.º 11.º, n.º 1 da mesma Lei 1/99.

A menos que quem no Comando tenha passado essa informação incendiária de queda de um avião quisesse tirar benefício ilícito com essa informação (não acredito que isso tenha acontecido mas apenas que a confusão mor reina) o jornalista não deve partilhar a sua fonte, o que aliás é também de conhecimento geral para quem não anda neste mundo a fazer os restantes lamber gelados com a testa.

Infelizmente a confusão é grande. O facto de não terem capacidade de armazenamento das doações com algo tão simples como aproveitar armazéns ou pavilhões em vilas próximas e cujo transporte se faria posteriomente para os locais onde seria necessário a reposição dos stocks que se vão esgotando é claramente uma demonstração dessa confusão-mor.

Mas a confusão-mor é normal e habitual quando quem comanda não é comandante mas sim apoiante.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

lserpa disse:


> Tá visto que foi tudo um mal entendido e uma precipitação por ambas as partes... acho que não vale a pena estar agora a apontar o dedo a quem quer que seja. Foram nada mais, nada menos do que Humanos... foi mau? Foi... mas concentramo-nos agora no tema do tópico... incêndios e não jornalismo...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Não discordo. Mas não me venham é dizer que nunca se viu coisa como jornalistas a revelarem fontes quando o código que os guia os incentiva a fazer isso mesmo quando são enganados! É que para nós isto foi apenas um engano mas os seres humanos que pilotam os Canadair têm amigos e família e não devem todos viver em grutas sem acesso a tvs, rádios e Internet. Da mesma forma que para quase todos, ontem, na TVI, não passava de um cadáver tapado por um lençol, mas havia seres humanos a questionar-se se não seria um pai, uma filha ou um irmão. Conheço o caso de um senhor que sofreu um enfarte fulminante e mortal quando o informaram que o seu filho, trabalhador da construção civil, havia tido um acidente de trabalho e não tinha sobrevivido. O pai morreu e o filho, felizmente, ainda cá anda. Escapou com uns ossos partidos e uma breve perda de consciência que alguém sem más intenções fez passar por morte. Poucas coisas na vida não têm consequências.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:46)

huguh disse:


> Pedrógão Grande, 1198 operacionais
> Gòis, 1136 operacionais
> 
> Felizmente a noite deverá ajudar e penso que no máximo amanhã devemos ter os incêndios controlados... pelo menos assim espero



Estes... infelizmente é mais do que natural que algo do género (sem vítimas humanas espera-se) irá repetir-se muito em breve.

No estado em que se encontra, não me admirava que o PNSSM fosse o próximo a arder em grande área.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não discordo. Mas não me venham é dizer que nunca se viu coisa como jornalistas a revelarem fontes quando o código que os guia os incentiva a fazer isso mesmo quando são enganados! É que para nós isto foi apenas um engano mas os seres humanos que pilotam os Canadair têm amigos e família e não devem todos viver em grutas sem acesso a tvs, rádios e Internet.



No momento em que estava a sair do trabalho li a notícia no site da SIC Noticias. O primo da pessoa que trabalha à minha frente está neste momento nos comandos de uma aeronave ligeira em Góis (na altura ainda não se falava em Canadair). Imagine a minha expressão... digo, não digo. Não tive coragem de dizer.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

Armando Casinhas tentou fugir do fogo em Pobrais para a Estrada Nacional 236. Quando lá chegou vários carros estavam já em chamas. Voltou para trás e conseguiu salvar-se.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

lserpa disse:


> Foram nada mais, nada menos do que Humanos... foi mau? Foi... mas concentramo-nos agora no tema do tópico... incêndios e não jornalismo...



certíssimo e eu próprio peço desculpa pelo off-topic. Mas a verdade é que venho a este fórum há mais de seis anos e nunca fiz o registo. 

Hoje decidi fazê-lo porque não compreendo como é que há pessoas (estas, ao contrário de outras, admito que não sejam pagas para o fazer) que vêem para um fórum de meteorologia explanar a sua "camaradagem"... ainda por cima, de forma tão básica.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 22:52)

Zarb disse:


> Obrigado, disse tudo: dever de confidencialidade (que aliás existe noutras profissões) preceituado pelo art.º 14.º, n.º 2, alínea a) da Lei 1/99 (Estatuto do Jornalista)
> 
> Mas já agora, agradecendo o teu trabalho, permite que o complete:
> "Sem prejuízo do disposto na lei processual penal, os jornalistas não são obrigados a revelar as suas fontes de informação, não sendo o seu silêncio passível de qualquer sanção, directa ou indirecta" - cfr .art.º 11.º, n.º 1 da mesma Lei 1/99.
> ...




*"excepto se os tentarem usar para obter benefícios ilegítimos ou para veicular informações falsas" *

É tão simplesmente isto. Não querem passar por profissionais incompetentes e irresponsáveis, divulguem quem os induziu em erro. Se não o fizerem serão dados como responsáveis por esta salganhada de mau gosto. Até porque se, de facto, alguém os induziu em erro, tem de ser responsabilizado. O comando é como a polícia, os bombeiros, o governo, a equipa e outras entidades colectivas: não têm cara e dá imenso jeito.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 22:54)

Há uma coisa que me anda a intrigar e que eu não consigo encontrar no fórum mas sei que foi discutido.
Não me lembro se foi no ano passado ou em anos anteriores, mas lembro-me de se falar dos downdrafts provocados por virgas. Penso que na altura em que isso foi falado ocorreram uns fenómenos de vento na região de Lisboa em que se levantava uma espécies de tempestades de poeira.
Lembro-me também que seria algo em que devido à evaporação da precipitação ocorreria um rápido arrefecimento da atmosfera o que levaria à ocorrência de downburts violentos.
Alguém tem informação sobre isso?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 22:56)

Zarb disse:


> Imagine a minha expressão... digo, não digo. Não tive coragem de dizer.



Ora, ainda bem que teve mais contenção do que o órgão de CS onde foi 'informado' . Poupou a pânico, neste caso felizmente sem motivo, a alguém.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 22:59)

dahon disse:


> Aconselho ver o programa  prós e contras de ontem onde estiveram os principais especialistas em incêndios florestais e comportamento de fogo.
> A certa altura o Professor Domingos Xavier Viegas fez uma descrição, a possível, com os dados que obteve até ao momento, onde disse que com as características dos ventos produzidos por uma célula convectiva e do terreno a propagação do fogo foi em varias direcções e com uma velocidade muito acima do normal. Além das projecções a centenas de metros também elas em várias direcções. Daí as opções que agora sabemos que foram erradas, mas que na altura dada a situação poderiam parecer as mais indicadas.



não tenho o histórico do radar, gostava de ver a célula convectiva.


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 22:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ora, ainda bem que teve mais contenção do que o órgão de CS onde foi 'informado' . Poupou a pânico, neste caso felizmente sem motivo, a alguém.



Pena as autoridades nacionais no Comando não terem seguido a mesma estratégia quando decidiram passar essa informação errada a, pelo menos, cinco órgãos de comunicação social diferentes (um deles internacional) sem a prévia confirmação ou certeza do que diziam...


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 23:01)

dahon disse:


> Há uma coisa que me anda a intrigar e que eu não consigo encontrar no fórum mas sei que foi discutido.
> Não me lembro se foi no ano passado ou em anos anteriores, mas lembro-me de se falar dos downdrafts provocados por virgas. Penso que na altura em que isso foi falado ocorreram uns fenómenos de vento na região de Lisboa em que se levantava uma espécies de tempestades de poeira.
> Lembro-me também que seria algo em que devido à evaporação da precipitação ocorreria um rápido arrefecimento da atmosfera o que levaria à ocorrência de downburts violentos.
> Alguém tem informação sobre isso?



o IPMA tinha um documento sobre um caso desses passado no início de junho... uma situação diferente e que afetou o sul e a grande lisboa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 23:07)

Zarb disse:


> Pena as autoridades nacionais no Comando não terem seguido a mesma estratégia quando decidiram passar essa informação errada a, pelo menos, cinco órgãos de comunicação social diferentes (um deles internacional) sem a prévia confirmação ou certeza do que diziam...



Já que afirma isso sem dúvida nenhuma, podia associar um nome. Ou foram as autoridades nacionais no Comando em coro? Foi uma pessoa, duas, três? Que cargo ocupam? Têm nome e sobrenome? Eu também posso dizer que as autoridades nacionais no Comando me disseram que o Zarb quando era miúdo roubou uma pêra do quintal do vizinho. Não percebe que ao dizer coisas dessas sem especificar quer tirar a água do capote de uns mas sem molhar outros? Como disse mais atrás, isso tem um nome. Como sei que não vai dizer mais nada senão essas coisas genéricas, sem rosto nem nome, tão fiáveis quanto a notícia do Canadair despenhado, não perco mais tempo com as suas contribuições. Continuação de boa noite.


----------



## dahon (20 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

Cá está.


> RAJADAS DE VENTO FORTE NAS ÁREAS DE LISBOA E SETÚBAL: 7 DE JUNHO DE 2015 2015-06-09 (IPMA)
> No passado dia 7 de Junho de 2015, o território do continente encontrava-se sob a influência de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos e de um vale em altitude, que promoviam condições de instabilidade sobre a região. Durante a tarde, na circulação do referido vale, organizou-se uma banda nebulosa como resultado de convecção de base elevada, sobre os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja. Esta atividade convectiva resultava de instabilidade disponível apenas acima dos 3500 m de altitude tendo-se desenvolvido sobre uma camada de ar extremamente seco. Na camada correspondente à banda nebulosa, o conteúdo em água precipitável era, pelo contrário, elevado, garantindo potencial precipitante à mesma. Este contexto é favorável à ocorrência de fenómenos de tipo downburst seco (da nomenclatura anglo-saxónica). Em áreas localizadas das nuvens, como é normal, produzem-se correntes de precipitação. Se estas, ao longo do seu trajeto descendente encontrarem ar extremamente seco nas vizinhanças, vão sofrendo evaporação e, portanto, arrefecendo. Se, como foi o caso, existir uma camada seca bastante extensa verticalmente, este mecanismo de arrefecimento pode ser muito pronunciado. Nestas condições, a corrente descendente vai-se tornando mais densa (portanto, mais pesada) e acelerando progressivamente até à superfície (Fig. 1). No contacto com esta, o escoamento descendente adquire um movimento tipicamente divergente, suscetível de produzir circulações secundárias e, consequentemente, vento forte à sua passagem (Fig. 2). Estas circulações podem elevar poeira e detritos, o que as torna visíveis à sua passagem, sendo por vezes confundidas com fenómenos de tipo tornado. O downburst, embora constitua um fenómeno repentino, pode afetar o mesmo local durante um período razoavelmente longo, até dezenas de minutos, e propagar-se a alguma distância do ponto inicial. A análise das observações disponibilizadas pela rede de superfície do IPMA aponta para que diversos downbursts se tenham desenvolvido em associação à passagem da banda nebulosa mencionada e, consequentemente, tenham afetado diversos locais das áreas de Lisboa e Setúbal durante a tarde do passado dia 7 de junho. Os valores de rajada máxima constantes da Tabela 1 são representativos apenas dos locais onde foram medidos, admitindo-se que valores superiores possam ter afetado outros locais. Chama-se a atenção para o facto de este tipo de fenómeno não ser incomum em território nacional. Naturalmente, a sua ocorrência em áreas densamente povoadas, como foi o presente caso, permite que seja testemunhado por um grande número de pessoas.

















Acredito que possa ter ocorrido um fenómeno destes. Posso estar enganado mas penso que existiram as condições para ocorrer.

EditAqui está o tópico:https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/instabilidade-07-junho-2015.8283/#post-492641


----------



## Teya (20 Jun 2017 às 23:13)

Zarb disse:


> certíssimo e eu próprio peço desculpa pelo off-topic. Mas a verdade é que venho a este fórum há mais de seis anos e nunca fiz o registo.
> 
> Hoje decidi fazê-lo porque não compreendo como é que há pessoas (estas, ao contrário de outras, admito que não sejam pagas para o fazer) que vêem para um fórum de meteorologia explanar a sua "camaradagem"... ainda por cima, de forma tão básica.



Triste, triste que tenha feito o registo para apenas vir condenar as opiniões dos outros, quando você apenas veio expressar tb a sua opinião pessoal. Você tem a sua razão, os outros têm as deles o que não quer dizer que a sua seja válida e a dos outros não, apenas factos provados são independentes de razões pessoais. Não concordar com as opiniões dos outros é um direito que lhe assiste a si e aos outros, mas mantendo sempre o respeito e a meu ver hoje esse respeito falhou aqui neste fórum.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 23:20)

Acho que já chega de tanto off-topic. Concentremo-nos no seguimento dos incêndios.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jun 2017 às 23:22)

não consigo apanhar esse relatório que eles fizeram... era sobre uma frente que originou vento subito.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 23:23)

Agreste disse:


> Armando Casinhas tentou fugir do fogo em Pobrais para a Estrada Nacional 236. Quando lá chegou vários carros estavam já em chamas. Voltou para trás e conseguiu salvar-se.



A casa dele ardeu? Como eram as redondezas da sua casa? Onde estava ele quando viu o fogo? Quão perto chegou o fogo dele? Que distância percorreu até à estrada? Como é que se salvou... Na cave? No quintal? Numa clareira?

Usar um exemplo para comprovar um ponto de vista nem sempre é adequado. Houve aquela malta que se salvou por terem ido para o tanque d'água. Se estivessem em casa teriam sobrevivido? Acho que pelo relato da mulher a resposta é não mas não se experimentou. Rigidificar um procedimento para circunstâncias tão diversas e dinâmicas é contraproducente.

Este, também de Pobrais, morreu em casa  http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-06-19-Vitor-e-a-64-vitima-do-incendio-em-Pedrogao-Grande


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

mecre90 disse:


> O autor disse-me que o video foi feito no nó Oeste do IC8 para Proença a Nova, por volta das 18h de sábado, e os ventos soprariam NNW para SSE, ou seja, numa direcção muito diferente da que o incêndio seguiu desde Pedrogão até à N238-1...
> 
> Já há informações da hora aproximada a que o incêndio chegou a Nogueirinho, Pobrais, e ao trágico troço da Estrada da Morte?...



Ainda não, é estranho mas ainda não encontrei uma cronologia decente dos eventos. A única coisa que encontrei foi uma notícia que refere pessoas na aldeia de Nodeirinho, junto à IC8 lado norte, no ground zero, pediram ajuda às 20h sem sucesso. Se foi por essa hora não existe relação com a ventania de Proença a Nova, mas de quase de certeza que houve algo do género envolvido também

Sobre o assunto downbursts secos e frentes de rajada/gust fronts, está aqui um artigo em espanhol: https://www.tiempo.com/ram/64142/el-reventon-termico/


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 23:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu também posso dizer que as autoridades nacionais no Comando me disseram que o Zarb quando era miúdo roubou uma pêra do quintal do vizinho



Claro que pode... mas a ClaudiaRM não é cinco canais de comunicação, um deles estrangeiro.

E agora, já chega de peneira sobre o sol?


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 23:58)

Para quem não está a ver bem o que é uma frente de rajada o melhor exemplo são os pós-frontais no Inverno, quando depois da frente fria entra o ar frio com aguaceiros de chuva ou granizo. Esse ar é bastante frio e seco e quando ocorre precipitação o ar cai com maior velocidade porque o gelo sobrevive mais tempo devido à humidade mais baixa gerando aquelas rajadas típicas que duram pouco tempo

Quando a atmosfera está instável às vezes as frentes de rajadas também se conseguem ver no satélite, por exemplo ontem de manhã:






O ar frio que desce da trovoada expande-se depois pela superficie como uma frente, por vezes a grande velocidade ou enormes distâncias, neste caso consegue ver-se porque esta frente acaba por forçar o ar instável que encontra nalguns locais desencadeando novas trovoadas


Há uma polémica enorme por causa da trovoada que começou o incêndio quando a que pode ter agravado a tragédia é outra e até pode estar a muitos quilometros de distância


----------



## Zarb (20 Jun 2017 às 23:58)

Teya disse:


> Triste, triste que tenha feito o registo para apenas vir condenar as opiniões dos outros, quando você apenas veio expressar tb a sua opinião pessoal. Você tem a sua razão, os outros têm as deles o que não quer dizer que a sua seja válida e a dos outros não, apenas factos provados são independentes de razões pessoais. Não concordar com as opiniões dos outros é um direito que lhe assiste a si e aos outros, mas mantendo sempre o respeito e a meu ver hoje esse respeito falhou aqui neste fórum.



Cada qual tem direito à sua opinião. E a minha não é melhor que as dos outros...

O que eu não gosto mesmo é de ver, por este ou aquele interesse, ver gente a deitar poeira sobre o que é óbvio para qualquer um. São as situações em que a culpa morre solteira (como morrerá também neste caso).


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

& http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiais/tragedia-em-pedrogao-grande/2017-06-20-Fogo-atingiu-a-EN-236-de-forma-totalmente-inusitada (c/ vídeo).http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...tingiu-a-EN-236-de-forma-totalmente-inusitada


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

mais 45 elementos espanhóis já estão em Góis, incêndio tem 5 frentes ativas
em Pedrógão, 85% do perimetro está em resolução


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 00:16)




----------



## Hawk (21 Jun 2017 às 00:30)

A discussão em torno do que fazer nas situações de risco iminente está a ficar, a meu ver, perigosa. Mesmo entre os altos quadros da administração interna insiste-se demasiado na ideia que quem fugiu, morreu. E que a atitude correcta é permanecer em casa.

Estas generalizações são perigosas.

No caso da Madeira, quem ficou em casa morreu e quem se meteu nos carros sobreviveu. Importante é que a autoridade ajude as pessoas a agir correctamente em função das circunstâncias que variam de caso para caso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 00:43)

Zarb disse:


> São as situações em que a culpa morre solteira



Para que a culpa não morra solteira, é preciso que quem afirma que sabe de quem é a culpa, diga nomes. Parafraseando o outro: diga um, diga um, diga um! 
Todos os que afirmam saber onde está a culpa e, ainda assim, se recusam a denunciar, são 1) cobardes e 2) cúmplices da morte solteira. 
Quando tiver coisas concretas para dizer, estarei disponível para ser (bem)  informada mas vou esperar sentada, de almofada atrás das costas e de chávena de café na mão. Como já tinha dito, votos de boa noite e ainda melhor informação.


----------



## mecre90 (21 Jun 2017 às 00:48)

Fugir e' provavelmente em mais de 95% dos casos a opção que dá mais garantias de sobrevivência. Acredito que a maioria das pessoas que não fugiram de carro, foi porque não tiveram essa oportunidade, e não por terem achado que a melhor opção era ficar dentro de casa ou de um tanque. 
Infelizmente para muitos, todas as condicionantes conspiraram para a fuga um cenário ainda pior do que a já perigosa permanência nas casas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 00:51)

Duvido muito que existam directrizes concretas que possam ser seguidas em situações como esta em concreto. Tudo depende das circunstâncias. Decisões que se tomam em minutos e que têm consequências possivelmente irreversíveis. Veja-se que há quem tenha fugido e sobrevivido e ficado e morrido ao mesmo tempo que o inverso também sucedeu. Veja-se o caso do senhor que perdeu a mulher e as duas filhas. Se calhar é a isso que os crentes chamam destino/hora marcada e os não crentes sorte/azar. O que é certo é que a vida pode mudar num segundo. Trágico para os que partiram e viram a vida subitamente interrompida mas não menos trágico para quem sobreviveu e vai ter que viver com as imagens que ninguém deveria ter de ver.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2017 às 00:54)

huguh disse:


> mais 45 elementos espanhóis já estão em Góis, incêndio tem 5 frentes ativas
> em Pedrógão, 85% do perimetro está em resolução


Huguh antes no site tínhamos informação das frentes activas..no novo site não temos acesso a essa info.
Onde posso ver essa info?
Obg

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 00:56)

Para terminar a minha intervenção neste tópico, escrevo que a questão do Canadair, apesar de relevante, é menor na escala de prioridades. É apenas o reflexo da incapacidade do aparato de segurança em se coordenar e lidar com as emergências em vigor. Querer crucificar o(s) (certamente poucos) tipo(s) responsável(eis) servirá apenas para expiar os problemas maiores (da qual a bronca do Canadair faz parte). É útil para certa malta, assegurando que estruturalmente nada muda nem que hajam grandes responsabilidades.


https://oinsurgente.org/2017/06/20/siresp-e-altura-de-pedir-responsabilidades-a-antonio-costa/ & https://www.bombeiros.pt/noticias/siresp-ja-falhado-incendios-2016.html/

A teoria mais conveniente é a do fenómento meteorológico severo. Foi um ato selvagem da natureza que só se repetirá daqui a 100 anos. Na realidade foi apenas um esforço extra num sistema que funciona mal e porcamente todos os anos. Visualmente é basicamente isto:







Não misturem todo o jornalismo. A questão do Canadair está num patamar completamente distinto de outras situações como por exemplo a da Judite. No primeiro caso há muita opinião e poucos factos.

*Governo não se fez representar nos primeiros funerais de Pedrógão *

Por fim, como é um governo de esquerda muita coisa irá passar despercebida. A palhaçada da exposição pública já foi feita com toda a pompa e circunstância. Se fosse outra cor partidária no governo a indústria da indignação não parava com total apoio dos idiotas úteis (conscientes e não). Era em todo o lado  Blogs, Twitter, Facebook, Jornais... Viva à gerigonça!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 00:58)

Situação atual:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 01:15)

Mandaram-me agora isto por mail. 
Um extraordinário repórter da Antena 1 relata a queda do avião que nunca caiu. Um estrondo + uma senhora + o marido da senhora que é bombeiro = avião despenhado. Faz lembrar aquele exercício que uma vez fiz numa aula de Português: a professora dizia uma coisa ao ouvido do primeiro aluno da fila da frente que depois repetia o que a professora tinha dito ao colega do lado e assim sucessivamente até chegar ao último aluno da última fila que repetia em voz alta o que lhe tinham dito ao ouvido e que já não tinha semelhança alguma com aquilo que a professora tinha dito inicialmente. 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/reporter-da-antena-1-descreve-desastre-com-canadair_v1009328#


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 01:26)

Não sei qual é a surpresa. Se a malta está a ver aviões a sobrevoarem e ouve uma grande explosão, uma possível conclusão a que se pode chegar é...

Uma simples entrevista ao homem provavelmente teria sido suficiente para ficar claro que a personagem não viu explicitamente o avião cair mas sim que ouviu uma grande explosão, virou-se, viu uma bola de fogo e pensou ser um avião. Que eu saiba ninguém tem visão a 360º e não se aferiu as condições em que o homem experienciou o evento. Onde estava ele? Que estava a fazer? É para isso que servem os jornalistas e aqui deixo uma tarefa para todos os detratores.

Se o relato era treta porque é que o aparato de segurança foi na cantiga chegando ao ponto de adiar a conferência de imprensa? Novamente, esse episódio diz mais sobre o MAI do que da imprensa.

Continua tudo a bater na mesma tecla. Mas volto a escrever  Muito barulho e pouca substância, passando ao lado o mais importante.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 02:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Huguh antes no site tínhamos informação das frentes activas..no novo site não temos acesso a essa info.
> Onde posso ver essa info?
> Obg
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Temos o local para a informação lá, não está é a aparecer este ano.. vá-se lá saber porquê
as 5 frentes ativas ouvi na tv quando falou o sec. de estado


----------



## Toby (21 Jun 2017 às 07:19)

Bom dia,

A noite foi um cupão combinado.


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 07:36)

Os dois incêndios continuam ativos, a tarde o vento vai rodar para O/NO é ficar mais forte, vamos ver se será favorável ou desfavorável para o combate


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 09:34)

Em gois o combate decorre favoralvelmente.Ja so tem 2 frentes.
Em Pedrogao novo ponto de situacao daqui a 30 min.


----------



## weatherbox (21 Jun 2017 às 10:05)

Quão caótico pode ser o vento num dia de trovoadas ?
Por uma feliz coincidência a AEMET abriu agora ao público o seu modelo de alta resolução   e nos mapas regionais vê-se de forma espectacular as gust fronts







Podem ver o vento a irradiar das trovoadas, nalguns casos em todas as direcções, noutras só numas conforme a orografia e o momentum da própria trovoada, podem ver frentes a chocarem umas com as outras, podem ver frentes que se dissipam rapidamente e outras que viajam longas distâncias, etc

A limitação é que estes modelos de alta resolução modelam trovoadas mas que depois podem ocorrer noutros lados ou nem ocorrer de todo, e quem os consulta e interpreta tem que perceber essa realidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

Sobre para *204 feridos*.


----------



## Hawk (21 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

*



			Se o fogo estiver perto, o mais prudente é ficar em casa
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> Em caso de proximidade de incêndio florestal, uma das piores opções é fugir de carro, defendendo os especialistas que as pessoas devem ficar em casa com as janelas e as portas calafetadas de forma a protegerem-se do fumo.
> 
> Pegar no carro “é a pior coisa”, disse à Lusa o presidente da Associação de Técnicos de Segurança e Proteção Civil (Asprocivil), Ricardo Ribeiro, considerando que esta opção é semelhante a optar por usar o elevador, em vez das escadas, em caso de incêndio num edifício.
> 
> ...



in Agência Lusa

Como disse ontem, este tipo de derivações feita por especialistas com base no caso "isolado" que aconteceu na estrada entre Castanheira de Pêra e não numa estatística mais generalizada, assusta-me profundamente. Está-se a passar uma mensagem claramente errada às pessoas.

Faz lembrar uma teoria que circulava há uns anos atrás na Madeira que nas zonas marginais devia-se de andar sem cinto de segurança porque em caso de queda ao mar as probabilidades de sobrevivência eram maiores, ou na serra onde em caso de despiste quem era "cuspido" sobrevivia...


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2017 às 12:26)

Tamaño de los incendios desde el satélite según imágenes de ayer:






- Pedrógão Grande: 27.500 hectáreas
- Pampilhosa da Serra: 13.700 hectáreas
- Orvalho: 638 hectáreas

TOTAL: 41.838 hectáreas

Fuente: https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=39.96876024173299,-8.042953648881848&z=11


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 12:32)

21 meios aéreos em Góis!


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2017 às 12:39)

Según Copernicus, por trozos (pinchad para ver a gran tamaño). Gran detalle (superficies y grados de afectación):





































Total (suma de partes): 16.063,3 + 6.523,3 + 624,4 + 3,1 + 5.091,4 + 618,5 + 9.898,1 + 3.572,6 + 462,8 =  *42.857,5 hectáreas*


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 13:09)

E continua o caos, uns dizem uma coisa outros dizem outra, a judiciária diz que até encontrou a árvore onde caiu o raio que despoletou o incêndio, o presidente da liga de Bombeiros  diz que foi mão criminosa, o secretário de estado ( penso) que  não deve saber de nada:

"O incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa", diz presidente da Liga

O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros está convencido que o fogo teve origem criminosa. "Eu tenho para mim de que o incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa", disse Jaime Marta Soares no Fórum TSF.  A falha no sistema de comunicações não serve para justificar tudo, disse, frisando que o *fogo em Pedrógão Grande estava ativo há cerca de duas horas quando ocorreu a trovoada. * 


http://www.jn.pt/nacional/ao-minuto/interior/minuto-a-minuto-dia-21-8578178.html


----------



## slbgdt (21 Jun 2017 às 13:11)

Snifa disse:


> E continua o caos, uns dizem uma coisa outros dizem outra, a judiciária diz que até encontrou a árvore onde caiu o raio que despoletou o incêndio, o presidente da liga de Bombeiros  diz que foi mão criminosa, o secretário de estado ( penso) que  não deve saber de nada:
> 
> "O incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa", diz presidente da Liga
> 
> ...



Deve ter ido isso entre jantaradas regafas a vinho.
Nem sei que faz esse tacheiro na área de incêndio se nem os bombeiros representa.
Enfim mais um chulo


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 13:19)

slbgdt disse:


> Deve ter ido isso entre jantaradas regafas a vinho.
> Nem sei que faz esse tacheiro na área de incêndio se nem os bombeiros representa.
> Enfim mais um chulo



A questão aqui, é que, se ainda não há conclusões sobre a origem do fogo ( se é que algum dia haverá) não devem ser lançados boatos ou opiniões pessoais, e muito menos por pessoas com responsabilidades  dentro da protecção civil, bombeiros, governo, polícia, investigue-se primeiro e no fim informem-se as conclusões..

Para boatos, alarmismos, e desinformação, já chegam as Tv´s.

Em vez de todo este "show off", com tanta entidade a pavonear-se para as televisões, deixem de ser hipócritas e  façam por prevenir os fogos o ano inteiro, que a tão famosa "fase charlie" seja antecipada, para um mês ou mais, e por conseguinte mais meios e mais cedo estarão disponíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 13:20)

"Dust devil" neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 13:38)

Mais do mesmo, mas acho que deve ser partilhado  http://observador.pt/2017/06/21/o-que-fazer-e-o-que-nao-fazer-em-caso-de-incendio-florestal/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 13:39)

*PJ vai chamar presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros para depor no inquérito-crime*
A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) vai contactar Jaime Marta Soares para o presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros pormenorizar as suas declarações desta manhã na TSF de que o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande tem uma origem criminosa. Contactada pelo Observador, fonte da PJ assegura, contudo, que continuam a não existir indícios de que o incêndio que provocou a morte de 64 pessoas tenha sido fogo posto. Isto é, continuam válidas as declarações de Almeida Rodrigues, diretor nacional da PJ, feitas este domingo que apontavam para uma causa natural (trovoada seca).

A mesma fonte da PJ afirma que a Judiciária continua a investigar toda a informação sobre a tragédia de Pedrógrão Grande no âmbito do inquérito criminal aberto no Ministério Público de Figueiró dos Vinhos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 13:45)

*Góis: Duas frentes ativas a ceder a meios, mas com reativações*
O incêndio de Góis continuava ao início da tarde desta quarta-feira com duas frentes ativas, mas a ceder a meios, sendo previsíveis algumas reativações durante o dia, disse o comandante das operações de socorro, Carlos Tavares.

Estamos a contar com algumas reativações, atendendo ao aumento de temperatura e também à velocidade de vento, situações que, no terreno, estamos a tentar controlar de forma eficaz”, explicou aos jornalistas no posto de comando situado próximo da aldeia de Cadafaz, em Góis.



O responsável referiu que a intenção é “dominar o incêndio o mais rápido possível” e aproveitar “a ajuda da entrada de humidade junto às 18h/19h”.

O nosso principal objetivo será dominar o incêndio o mais rápido possível, sendo que estas condições de aumento de temperatura e velocidade do vento nos estão a dificultar e é previsível que tenhamos algumas reativações fortes”, acrescentou.



No entanto, os meios no terreno, com a ajuda dos meios aéreos, estão a conseguir dominar e resolver estas reativações, que já eram previsíveis, acrescentou Carlos Tavares.

“Os meios aéreos continuam adstritos a este teatro de operações, no entanto, eles têm que reabastecer”, explicou, justificando assim o porquê de terem deixado de se ver.

No que respeita às aldeias evacuadas, o responsável disse que a prioridade foi “retirar as pessoas para que não haja qualquer sobressalto” e só as voltar a levar para casa “quando houver condições”.

Neste momento, os serviços sociais dos municípios de Pampilhosa da Serra e de Góis estão a acompanhar as pessoas. É nossa intenção que lhes deem almoço, que almocem tranquilamente onde estão, e depois vamos ver se há condições para os começar a levar para os seus lares, que é o que mais querem”, acrescentou.



_Lusa_


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

Incêndio em Macedo de Cavaleiros com 45bomb e 2 meios aéreos
há um mesmo aqui em frente também, em Cambres mas de pequenas dimensões


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 14:02)

Incêndio em gois deve estar a complicar de novo, a coluna de fumo já aparece no radar


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 14:07)

@Duarte Sousa excelente apanhado!  

Ontem à noite, nas imagens que mostraram do incêndio a chegar ao posto de comando reparei que nas chamas mais altas, ocorreram pequenos tornados de fogo que passaram despercebidos a toda a gente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

criz0r disse:


> @Duarte Sousa excelente apanhado!
> 
> Ontem à noite, nas imagens que mostraram do incêndio a chegar ao posto de comando reparei que nas chamas mais altas, ocorreram pequenos tornados de fogo que passaram despercebidos a toda a gente.


Sim, aliás penso que este fenómeno é responsável por muitas reactivações e intensificação do incêndio. Era isto que esta sra jornalista se referia ontem como "tufão"...


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

Tufão de fogo.. havia de ser bonito


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

Cenário de hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 14:47)

Evolução da área ardida:


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 15:26)

Vários reacendimentos em Góis - TVI24


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

"Eu tenho para mim de que o incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa",disse Jaime Marta Soares no Fórum TSF."

A questão é que nem sei o que isto significa. Parece conversa de café. 'Ai, eu tenho cá para mim que foi coisa de extraterrestre'. Isto pode ser aceitável entre amigos, a beber café, no estaminé do bairro. De alguém com a posição de Jaime Marta Soares não é aceitável e tem de ser, obviamente, esclarecido. Se tem dados, tem de os partilhar com as autoridades competentes.


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

Novos incêndios com mais de 50 bomb em Sernancelhe( já com 4 MA) e na chamusca


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A questão é que nem sei o que isto significa. Parece conversa de café. 'Ai, eu tenho cá para mim que foi coisa de extraterrestre'. Isto pode ser aceitável entre amigos, a beber café, no estaminé do bairro. De alguém com a posição de Jaime Marta Soares não é aceitável e tem de ser, obviamente, esclarecido. Se tem dados, tem de os partilhar com as autoridades competentes.



E há outro pormenor, é que a Judiciária já identificou a árvore atingida pelo raio e que causou o início do incêndio, para a Judiciária tem causas naturais ...

Gostava de ver fotos dessa árvore, e já agora provas em como o incêndio começou ali..


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

incêndios em Sernancelhe costumam ser preocupantes também.. 
felizmente têm mesmo a barragem do Vilar ali ao lado


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

Snifa disse:


> E há outro pormenor, é que a Judiciária já identificou a árvore atingida pelo raio e que causou o início do incêndio, para a Judiciária tem causa naturais ...
> 
> Gostava de ver fotos dessa árvore, e já agora provas em como o incêndio começou ali..


Penso que ninguém ( ou quase ninguém) daqui do fórum acreditou firmamente nessa teoria...


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

huguh disse:


> incêndios em Sernancelhe costumam ser preocupantes também..
> felizmente têm mesmo a barragem do Vilar ali ao lado


Espero que não se torne noutro "monstro"


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2017 às 15:58)

Antes







Depois






Fuente: PROBA-V. ESA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 16:02)

Snifa disse:


> E há outro pormenor, é que a Judiciária já identificou a árvore atingida pelo raio e que causou o início do incêndio, para a Judiciária tem causas naturais ...
> 
> Gostava de ver fotos dessa árvore, e já agora provas em como o incêndio começou ali..



Só acho estranho que as árvores em volta não estejam queimadas.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 16:06)

reacendimento em pedrógão perto de bomba de gasolina - CMTV
frente de Pampilhosa da Serra descontrolada a ir na direção da vila - SIc noticias


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 16:11)

Snifa disse:


> E há outro pormenor, é que a Judiciária já identificou a árvore atingida pelo raio e que causou o início do incêndio, para a Judiciária tem causas naturais ...
> 
> Gostava de ver fotos dessa árvore, e já agora provas em como o incêndio começou ali..



Eu prefiro falar daquilo que sei e deixar o que não sei para os profissionais. Também não gosto que profissionais de outras áreas me tentem ensinar a mim a fazer o meu trabalho. Como percebo zero do assunto, nem opinião chego a ter. É deixar para os entendidos. Tem de haver uma investigação séria e independente.


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

huguh disse:


> reacendimento em pedrógão perto de bomba de gasolina - CMTV
> frente de Pampilhosa da Serra descontrolada a ir na direção da vila - SIc noticias


A bomba e em avelar?


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 16:15)

jonas disse:


> A bomba e em avelar?



Estrada de acesso a Ouzenda


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 16:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só acho estranho que as árvores em volta não estejam queimadas.




Sendo essa a árvore, é estranho de facto...


----------



## srr (21 Jun 2017 às 16:27)

No Distrito de Santarem , começou o "FADO TRISTE" ,

Varias ocorrencias no espaço de 1 hora, temo que vá ser o proximo EVENTO


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

Sernancelhe já com 7 meios aéreos....

Pedrógão Grande, 1210 operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
Góis, 1153op, 14 MA
Sernancelhe, 93op, 7 MA
Constância, 64op, 1 MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 16:34)

*Governo quer levantamento dos prejuízos feito no máximo de dez dias*
O ministro do Planeamento e das Infraestruturas anunciou esta quarta-feira que vão ser constituídas equipas nos municípios afetados pelo incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande, coordenadas pelo Governo, para no máximo de dez dias fazer o levantamento completo dos prejuízos.

Um dos passos que foi dado hoje e que é dado em cada um dos municípios [Pedrogão Grande, Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera] é a constituição de equipas entre o Governo (…) e as câmaras, uma equipa em cada concelho, para fazer no prazo máximo de dez dias, até ao final da próxima semana, o levantamento completo dos prejuízos e as medidas concretas para adotar no terreno”, afirmou o ministro do Planeamento e das Infraestruturas, Pedro Marques.



O governante falava aos jornalistas em Pedrógão Grande, após ter sido cumprido um minuto de silêncio em memória das vítimas dos incêndios, em que participou também o Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa.

Já começámos a ter no terreno apoios, do ponto de vista de reconstrução de estradas e caminhos. Estão a chegar rações de pecuária a partir de amanhã [quinta-feira] (…), vamos agora começar a trabalhar com as câmaras municipais, já o fizemos de manhã aqui em Pedrógão Grande, e à tarde nos outros dois municípios” (Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos), acrescentou.



_Lusa_


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 16:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só acho estranho que as árvores em volta não estejam queimadas.



Bom, assumo que nem todas as árvores atingidas por um raio acabem por gerar incêndios. Aqui foi assinalada outra árvore  http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...edia-comecou--testemunhas-contam-o-que-viram-

De certeza que essa foi 'a' árvore e não uma imagem de arquivo? Também pode ter sido outra árvore atingida por um raio mas que, novamente, não chegou a gerar um incêndio. Como a árvore 'sobreviveu' tornou-se num culpado fácil.

Acho que o mais prudente será determinar uma área aproximada (e não o local exato porque mesmo que se saibam quantos raios houveram dificilmente se determinará o local de impacto no solo) e averiguar se haviam pessoas nas redondezas. Decerto haverão muitas denúncias (às quais estarão subjacentes uma panóplia de motivos e ódios mesquinhos que pouco ou nada têm a ver com fogos) e será certamente um processo de exclusão. Quando (in)conscientemente já se tem uma resposta preferida - a da mão criminosa - qualquer outra resposta - como trovoada seca - dificilmente agradará a todos. Mas é a vida.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

Incêndio de Pedrógão dominado
Perímetro tem 157km


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 16:45)

*Incêndio em Pedrógão Grande dominado*
Vítor Vaz Pinto, comandante da Proteção Civil, adiantou esta tarde que o incêndio no concelho de Pedrógão Grande está dominado, não indo para além “do perímetro estabelecido” de 107km. O dispositivo no local mantém-se o mesmo.

“O fogo não está a progredir mais do que já progrediu”, acrescentou.

O comandante referiu ainda que irão acontecer “situações de reacendimento” dentro do perímetro definido, uma vez que existem “várias bolsas” que ainda não arderam e que algumas têm mais de 20 hectares.

As aldeias que foram evacuadas esta quarta-feira forma de de Agria e Sobreira. As pessoas foram deslocadas para “lugares seguros, para que não constituíssem perigos”, clarificando que as pessoas estão a ser deslocadas por uma questão de segurança e precaução.

Vítor Vaz Pinto adiantou ainda que não está previsto reduzir os meios que estão no local. “Vamos manter os meios, porque temos o problema de estarem a ocorrer outros incêndios no país. Não podemos descurar os outros incêndios e ter os meios num só lado, porque senão vamos ter mais situações como esta”, afirmou.

“Não é no combate que as situações se resolvem, é na prevenção. Estamos numa fase crítica e temos de ter garantias que temos meios suficientes para qualquer ocorrência que ocorra fora deste perímetro florestal”, afirmou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

*Carlos César no funeral do bombeiro em Castanheira de Pera*
Carlos César estará presente no funeral do bombeiro, que morreu durante o combate ao fogo em Pedrógão Grande, enquanto presidente do PS.

Além do Presidente da República, também os líderes do PSD, CDS e PCP estarão em Castanheira de Pera no funeral, que se realiza às 18h.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

Orion disse:


> averiguar se haviam pessoas nas redondezas



Uma das razões para a minha opinião são estes testemunhos na localidade onde se iniciou o incêndio. (demorei a encontrar da notícia, pois tive de ir ao histórico do Google...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 17:11)

*Góis: 37 feridos no incêndio e mais uma frente ativa em Arganil*
Carlos Tavares, comandante da Proteção Civil em Góis, avançou com um novo número de feridos relativamente ao incêndio naquela região: “37 pessoas foram assistida”, afirmou o comandante.

À semelhança do que já tinha dito no briegfing anterior, dois dos feridos foram evacuados, um civil por inalação de fumo e um bombeiro “para fazer um raio-x” devido a uma entorse no pé.

Carlos Tavares esclareceu que há duas frentes que continuam ativas: uma virada ao concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra e outro virado a Arganil, onde foi necessário reforçar os meios aéreos com mais três helicópteros “Há várias reativações, umas vamos controlando, outras vão surgindo. Agora avançámos novamente para uma frente de Arganil que nos tem vindo a preocupar”, disse. No local, estão 16 meios áereos.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 17:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Uma das razões para a minha opinião são estes testemunhos na localidade onde se iniciou o incêndio. (demorei a encontrar da notícia, pois tive de ir ao histórico do Google...)



Do que percebi da notícia, a culpa não é atribuída a indivíduos que se deslocavam na mata mas sim a avionetas desconhecidas:



> “Queria desmentir o que a comunicação social diz acerca da tempestade. Não houve relâmpago, quando já tinha ardido tudo é que vieram os relâmpagos. Hoje, houve relâmpagos bem maiores. Havia fogo por todo o lado. Era ali em cima, era em baixo, à frente. Tudo no espaço de minutos. Questionem o que andavam a fazer três avionetas na sexta-feira. Toda a gente as viu”, suspeita Vanda, de 48 anos.





> No entanto, há também pessoas como Luís Filipe, de 58 anos, que vive em Lisboa, mas tem a mãe de 85 anos e o filho de 26 a morarem em Escalos Fundeiros, a alertar para os mitos das avionetas que sempre correram na região.



E depois há o mais comedido:



> Tony conta que no sábado tinha saído de casa para ver alguns amigos, mas ao ver fumo regressou de imediato. Demorou 20 minutos a voltar. “Já se podia ver o barulho do fogo. Numa hora estava aqui. Foi muito rápido e extenso”, recorda.
> 
> Quanto às teses sobre a origem do fogo é sintético: “Não vi nada”. Mas adiciona um dado: “A minha electricidade foi abaixo uma hora antes, o que costuma ser uma indicação de trovões. E houve uma tempestade.”



Não acho que valha a pena ler os comentários . Se for avionetas é mais fácil saber o seu paradeiro (mas o argumento é um bocado fraquinho). Se o fogo começou antes dos raios é mais fácil excluir a tempestade mas não necessariamente causa natural. Neste caso, a incapacidade em atribuir claramente uma causa (seria um incêndio indeterminado) será automaticamente avaliado pela população como mão criminosa. É assim que a psique coletiva funciona. Tenho pena de quem tem o dever de investigar este tipo de coisas. É só ser criticado por malta que acha que sabe tudo


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2017 às 17:23)

*Ponto de situação*
Ponto de situação dos incêndios em Pedrógão Grande e Góis:


O incêndio no concelho de Pedrógão Grande já se encontra dominado;
O incêndio no concelho de Góis continua ativo, com os bombeiros a tentar controlar os vários reacendimentos motivados pelo aumento da temperatura e pelo vento;
O fogo de Góis fez 37 feridos ligeiros, a maioria civis por inalação de fumo, tratados no posto de comando pelo INEM — apenas um popular e um bombeiro tiveram de ser evacuados;
Habitantes de Sobral Bendito, Cabreira e Cadafaz já regressaram às aldeias;
Há 150 pessoas deslocadas, divididas por aldeias da Pampilhosa da Serra e por Góis;
A combater o incêndio em Góis estão 100 operacionais, apoiados por 350 viaturas, 19 máquinas de rasto e seis meios aéreos;
O funeral do bombeiro que morreu durante o combate ao incêndio em Pedrógão Grande realiza-se esta quarta-feira, às 18h, em Castanheira de Pera;
Marcelo, Governo e vários líderes partidários irão participar no funeral do bombeiro.


----------



## tomalino (21 Jun 2017 às 17:27)

O meu Pai viu um raio a começar um incêndio perto da Lousa, Torre de Moncorvo:







Esta descarga eléctrica bate certo com o início do incêndio:






E o incêndio neste momento, visto de Torre de Moncorvo:


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

tomalino disse:


> O meu Pai viu um raio a começar um incêndio perto da Lousa, Torre de Moncorvo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em Braganca nos últimos minutos eclodiram 3 fogos, gerados então por essas trovoadas


----------



## Stinger (21 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

Houve uma altura em ponte de lima a chover que vi um relâmpago a cair numa árvore e a sair logo fumo preto como nesse caso , imagino com trovoadas secas e ambiente seco e as resinas como esse tal documetario

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Já 8 MA em Sernancelhe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

jonas disse:


> Já 8 MA em Sernancelhe



Em resolução.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

Finalmente, finalmente 



> Entretanto, durante las últimas horas de la tarde se vivió una gran confusión al anunciarse la caída de un avión antiincendios Canadair, inicialmente confirmado por las autoridades lusas, que reconocieron haber enviado equipos de rescate a la zona donde supuestamente se había producido el accidente. A pesar de que 17 aviones -entre ellos varios enviados desde España, Italia y Francia- circulaban sobre la zona en esos momentos, el Ministerio de la Administración Interna se negaba a identificar la nacionalidad de la aeronave estrellada. La sorpresa fue absoluta cuando, *casi dos horas tras el anuncio inicial, las autoridades lusas desmintieron la noticia*, asegurando que el avión estrellado que intentaban encontrar nunca había existido, y que no había ningún accidente que lamentar.



Quem é o maior incompetente? A imprensa que espalhou o rumor ou o governo que confirmou o rumor e depois negou-o?  É a imprensa claro. Estes 2 estarolas estão conveniente e previsivelmente dóceis  https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/568880/j...-as-consequ-ncias-de-anos-de-integracao-na-ue & https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/5689...tas-porque-devemos-respeito?seccao=Portugal_i

A imprensa noticiou que os partidos foram ao funeral do bombeiro. Nada foi dito acerca da ausência do mesmos no primeiro funeral dos esturricados. Nisso sim a imprensa indígena é uma mierda autêntica. Para ler coisas óbvias é preciso ir ao estrangeiro.

Vê-se logo que o El Mundo não conhece o país vizinho. Este incêndio não acabará com nenhuma carreira política de um partido de esquerda.


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 18:26)

grande aumento num dos incêndios de Bragança, mas talvez seja erro.. 132bomb com 10 viaturas...


----------



## Lousano (21 Jun 2017 às 18:27)

Os trovões ouvidos entre Pedrogão e Alvares aconteceram entre as 14:20 e as 14:30 (alguns ainda terminavam o almoço).

A que horas foram dados os alertas dos incêndios?


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

Lousano disse:


> Os trovões ouvidos entre Pedrogão e Alvares aconteceram entre as 14:20 e as 14:30 (alguns ainda terminavam o almoço).
> 
> A que horas foram dados os alertas dos incêndios?


Não tenho a certeza mas penso ter ouvi no Prós e Contras que foi ás 14:43.


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 18:55)

dahon disse:


> Não tenho a certeza mas penso ter ouvi no Prós e Contras que foi ás 14:43.


Exato


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2017/Rel-prov_extra-1jan-19jun-2017.pdf


----------



## slbgdt (21 Jun 2017 às 19:28)

Lousano disse:


> Os trovões ouvidos entre Pedrogão e Alvares aconteceram entre as 14:20 e as 14:30 (alguns ainda terminavam o almoço).
> 
> A que horas foram dados os alertas dos incêndios?



Hora oficial 14.43


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

ICNF: Área estimada dos 5 Grandes IF : Pedrógão Grande + Góis = 53 000 ha, até à data do relatório.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

*IPMA já respondeu a António Costa e fala em "condições excecionais"*



> No que diz respeito às condições que determinaram situações no terreno de excecional gravidade, o IPMA advoga que "foram o resultado da conjugação da dinâmica do próprio incêndio e dos efeitos da instabilidade atmosférica, gerando downburst, ou seja, vento de grande intensidade que se move verticalmente em direção ao solo, que após atingir o solo sopra de forma radial em todas as direções".
> 
> "Este fenómeno é por vezes confundido com um tornado, e tem um grande impacto em caso de incêndio florestal por espalhar fragmentos em direções muito diversas", salienta o presidente do IPMA na resposta a António Costa.
> 
> De acordo com as informações já recolhidas pelo IPMA, "o desencadeamento e/ou a propagação do incêndio poderá ter sido amplificado pela conjugação dos fatores descritos, e a importância excecionalmente elevada de efeitos locais relacionados com fenómenos de convecção atmosférica associados à humidade muito reduzida, e a dinâmica induzida pelo próprio incêndio".



Nem o IPMA é completamente inocente. Havia risco extremo de incêndio mas faltou - não obstante o que o IPMA diz - avisos de trovoada que certamente iria gerar fogos:



> Neste sentido, o sistema de previsão meteorológico para as condições de superfície, funcionou de forma correta, dentro de margens de erro expectáveis, definindo o quadro sinóptico de tempo muito quente, com temperaturas máximas muito elevadas, próximas de 40ºC, temperaturas mínimas igualmente elevadas, humidade relativa muito baixa, vento fraco ou moderado nos locais elevados, e condições de instabilidade, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros de trovoadas durante a tarde".



O IPMA, na sua carta, dá todos os pormenores formais...



> Em relação às previsões feitas pelo IPMA para a região de Pedrógão Grande para a tarde sábado, na carta dirigida a António Costa sustenta-se que "os valores previstos com quatro dias de antecedência se vieram a confirmar pelos valores medidos, com desvios reduzidos em termos de temperaturas máxima e mínima, humidade relativa e velocidade média do vento".
> 
> Segundo os dados do IPMA, no caso da humidade relativa "existe uma variação um pouco mais significativa, se bem que os valores previstos no dia anterior, correspondendo à informação mais relevante, foram ligeiramente inferiores ao observado (14% em vez de 17%). Estas diferenças têm pouco significado físico".



... mas não responde ao mais importante: E a tese do raio enquanto gerador do incêndio? Geralmente a conclusão de um _downburst _vem depois de um desses estudos aprofundados, não?



> "Esta situação tão complexa e excecional está a ser objeto de um estudo aprofundado", é referido na missiva de Jorge Miguel Miranda, numa alusão a uma comissão entretanto nomeada para apurar em profundidade o que se passou na região de Pedrógão Grande na tarde de sábado.



Entretanto o título já foi editado:

*"Condições excecionais e downburst." IPMA já respondeu a Costa*


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 20:44)

IF em Salvaterra de Magos já com 70 bombeiros
....................................................
Alguém sabe como está o incendio em Góis?
Não tem havido muita informação..


----------



## AndréGM22 (21 Jun 2017 às 21:24)

Resumo das declarações das autoridades: Evento excecional, condições excecionais. Foi tudo excecional. Assim se vê a preparação da nossa Proteção Civil... Pelos vistos só temos capacidade de resposta quando as condições são normais!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 21:37)

*Dois incêndios mobilizam mais de 100 operacionais no distrito de Santarém*

Às 21h00 desta quarta-feira, 21 de junho, a atenção dos bombeiros do distrito de Santarém estava concentrada sobretudo num incêndio na localidade de Granho, no concelho de Salvaterra de Magos

Segundo a proteção civil, 94 homens e 26 viaturas estão no combate às chamas que deflagraram poucos minutos antes das 8 da noite numa zona de povoamento florestal.

Dominados estão os dois incêndios - Ulme (Chamusca) e Santa Margarida da Coutada (Constância) - que foram as maiores preocupações dos bombeiros do distrito de Santarém na tarde desta quarta-feira.

Em Santa Margarida da Coutada, mais concretamente junto à povoação de Vale de Mestre, onde as chamas deflagraram às 15h57, estiveram 99 operacionais, apoiados por 20 viaturas e 2 meios aéreos.

Em Laranjeira, Ulme, às 21h00 nestavam ainda que mantinha ainda no local 21 bombeiros e 7 meios terrestres

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...s-de-100-operacionais-no-distrito-de-santarem


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 21:42)

*Bombeiros espanhóis combaterem fogo com fogo em Góis*

Bombeiros especialistas da Andaluzia que chegaram, esta quarta-feira, ao incêndio que começou no sábado em Góis andavam de archote na mão a lançar fogo para tentarem impedir a sua progressão.

Quando a água não chega, combate-se o fogo com fogo. Os espanhóis queimaram de forma controlada para criar zonas tampão na estrada nacional 112, já no concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra, distrito de Coimbra.

A técnica de queima controlada permite, aproveitando a estrada, criar uma faixa alargada por onde o incêndio não possa espalhar-se, disse à Lusa o bombeiro Salvador Benitez.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/bombeiros-espanhois-combaterem-fogo-com-fogo-em-gois-8581640.html


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

Salvaterra de Magos já vai nos 125 bomb


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jun 2017 às 22:07)

aqui fica um video sem rajadas de vento forte a encurralar os carros que ali passam e como poderão observar existem momentos em que a visibilidade é nula.
Agora imaginem o que aquela gente passou naquela maldita estrada...EN236-1


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2017 às 22:08)

com as condições meterorológicas que temos pela frente, todos estes incêndios vão desaparecer rapidamente...

a próxima vaga de calor começa a aparecer nos modelos nos primeiros dias de julho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aqui fica um video sem rajadas de vento forte a encurralar os carros que ali passam e como poderão observar existem momentos em que a visibilidade é nula.
> Agora imaginem o que aquela gente passou naquela maldita estrada...EN236-1



É como dizes, se sem grande vento já é assim, imaginem com um eventual downburst, como já foi avançado. Parece de facto que ali as chamas começam a ter um movimento rotativo como um tornado.

Eu quero é acreditar que as vítimas mortais não fizeram o mesmo que o autor deste vídeo: em vez de fugir, fica a gravar. Se as condições se alterassem repentinamente, provavelmente este vídeo não nos tinha chegado (if you know what I mean).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

Pois eu acho que a palavra excepcional faz todo o sentido neste contexto. É que, felizmente, condições destas e consequências destas são uma excepção. E os primeiros a dizerem, muitas vezes por outras palavras, que foi uma situação excepcional, foram as vítimas desta tragédia que, felizmente, sobreviveram. E muitos dos relatos das pessoas que ouvi e vi são pessoas habituadas a ter incêndios por perto mas nada como desta vez, segundo as próprias. Desejo apenas que seja uma excepção que jamais se repita e que fique para a História como coisa única, como Entre-os-Rios e Alcafache: tragédias devastadoras e impossíveis de esquecer porém únicas, esperemos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jun 2017 às 22:47)

um fogo empurrado pelo vento deixa áreas por arder. Existem áreas por arder?


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2017 às 23:00)

"Os sobreviventes relatavam a dificuldade de conduzir depois de os pneus estoirarem por causa do calor e de as jantes se cravarem no alcatrão derretido até o carro parar. Muita gente morreu assim", conta.

Notícia completa


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2017 às 23:03)

Finalmente a explicação do IPMA. Não andei muito longe da explicação.
Não consigo conceber ou imaginar como deve ser a propagação de um incêndio com um downburst. Se em condições normais já é o que é imaginem nesta situação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2017 às 23:19)




----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 23:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É como dizes, se sem grande vento já é assim, imaginem com um eventual downburst, como já foi avançado. Parece de facto que ali as chamas começam a ter um movimento rotativo como um tornado.
> 
> Eu quero é acreditar que as vítimas mortais não fizeram o mesmo que o autor deste vídeo: em vez de fugir, fica a gravar. Se as condições se alterassem repentinamente, provavelmente este vídeo não nos tinha chegado (if you know what I mean).



Um exemplo recente de como não se deve subestimar o fogo:


---

*Governo alertado para ameaça de incêndios de risco elevado desde maio*



> Citam as palavras ditas “com reserva” do secretário de Estado sobre as perspetivas para esta temporada: "2017, 2017. Se fosse um pouco consciente, fugia".





> A 15 de maio de 2017, Gomes definiu este ano como “atípico”, com outra declaração que o diário espanhol considera “chocante”: "o que já ardeu, não vai voltar a arder."



Concordo totalmente com o 'Zé Gomes e acrescento: Quanto mais torrar mais se poupa em bombeiros nos anos seguintes.

O áudio (a primeira frase) está aqui  http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...e-fugia-diz-secretario-de-estado-8477608.html

Mas é tudo EXCECIONAL e NINGUÉM esperava isto!!!


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2017 às 00:21)

tenho lido e ouvido muita coisa, uma das polémicas esta a volta dos raios, pois ao que parece não ocorreram descargas no local e hora que os peritos apontam como a origem do incêndio. 
E do que li o ipma não apresentava descargas e depois dos peritos falarem elas aparecem. Alguém tem mais informação e o nosso querido bltzortung dá alguma pista


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2017 às 00:29)

@camrov8  Esta imagem foi fornecida pelo director do IPMA numa conferência de imprensa.
O erro associado é de 4km.


----------



## Hawk (22 Jun 2017 às 00:30)

Do ponto de vista dos seguros, fará diferença o fogo ter tido origem criminosa ou origem natural? Falo particularmente das pessoas que faleceram nos carros...


----------



## Lousano (22 Jun 2017 às 00:51)

dahon disse:


> @camrov8  Esta imagem foi fornecida pelo director do IPMA numa conferência de imprensa.
> O erro associado é de 4km.




Curiosa essa imagem.

Aqueles dois pontos vermelhos ficam ligeiramente a Oeste da minha casa.

Aqui não existiu qualquer trovoada, nem nuvens existiam para isso.

Apenas existiam nos locais do costume, surgiam a sul e a sudeste da serra.


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 02:10)

A esta hora ainda 3 incêndios ativos

Góis, 1194operacionais
Lousa, Torre de Moncorvo, 45op
Cabanas de Cima, Torre de Moncorvo, 73op


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jun 2017 às 02:33)

dahon disse:


> @camrov8  Esta imagem foi fornecida pelo director do IPMA numa conferência de imprensa.
> O erro associado é de 4km.


Pergunta: raios intra nuvens chegam ao solo?


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 06:20)

Hawk disse:


> Do ponto de vista dos seguros, fará diferença o fogo ter tido origem criminosa ou origem natural? Falo particularmente das pessoas que faleceram nos carros...



Bom dia,

Oh sim!
O seguro cobre as catástrofes naturalidades, não as criminosa.
Penso que o mecanismo é +/- que na Bélgica: se o governo decretar “a catástrofe naturalidade” as companhias são obrigadas compensar os bens destruídas.
Normalmente a Europa impõe que cada país um fundo para aquilo (fundo alimentado por uma parte dos prémios de seguros pagada por nós todos)


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 06:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Vale a pena ler este texto. É longo, mas vale a pena.
> 
> http://utopiaeameta.blogspot.pt/2017/06/entre-as-cinzas-da-sobrevivencia.html



Qualquer é dito!
Agora é necessário agir.
Como IPMA diz à página 6: *PORTUGAL SEM FOGOS DEPENDE DE TODOS*
Os amadores de meteorologia têm o seu lugar neste combate, como em outros países!

Como diz os ingleses no texto do blog, (os estrangeiros) não compreendemos que nada não move.
Desculpar se ofend-os-er mas estou cólera contra esta passividade.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Jun 2017 às 06:53)

Toby disse:


> Qualquer é dito!
> Agora é necessário agir.
> Como IPMA diz à página 6: *PORTUGAL SEM FOGOS DEPENDE DE TODOS*
> Os amadores de meteorologia têm o seu lugar neste combate, como em outros países!
> ...



Portugal sem fogos é uma utopia.
Temos condições ideais para os incendios florestais.
Sempre os vamos ter.
O possível e reduzir os danos que produzem


----------



## slbgdt (22 Jun 2017 às 07:02)

Snifa disse:


> A questão aqui, é que, se ainda não há conclusões sobre a origem do fogo ( se é que algum dia haverá) não devem ser lançados boatos ou opiniões pessoais, e muito menos por pessoas com responsabilidades  dentro da protecção civil, bombeiros, governo, polícia, investigue-se primeiro e no fim informem-se as conclusões..
> 
> Para boatos, alarmismos, e desinformação, já chegam as Tv´s.
> 
> Em vez de todo este "show off", com tanta entidade a pavonear-se para as televisões, deixem de ser hipócritas e  façam por prevenir os fogos o ano inteiro, que a tão famosa "fase charlie" seja antecipada, para um mês ou mais, e por conseguinte mais meios e mais cedo estarão disponíveis.



@Snifa  o modo de detectar o início de um incêndio é bastante simples.
O SEPNA da GNR está habituadissima a investigar.
Basta recolher informação de populares e dos primeiros combatentes.
Saber como estava a sua chegada.
Daí ver o vento e a intensidade com que passou.
Daí chegarem a tal árvore partida pela trovoada e com sinais de o fogo ter pouca intensidade ali.
Se a PJ (porque é competência desta polícia) juntamente com o SEPNA diz que o fogo começou ali quem terá mais competência e afirmar o contrário?


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 07:06)

slbgdt disse:


> Portugal sem fogos é uma utopia.
> Temos condições ideais para os incendios florestais.
> Sempre os vamos ter.
> O possível e reduzir os danos que produzem



É uma expressão como quando diz-se “mais nunca aquilo” como o slogan contra as violências conjugal!
O risco 0 não existe mas sem estar a agir permanece-se com um risco muito elevado.
Quando vejo, não atrasado que ontem ao meio-dia, trabalhadores que constroem uma casa FAZEM FOGO PARA COMER com terrenos não limpado menos de 20 m… há um problema!


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 07:07)

Três incêndios ativos: 2 em Torre de Moncorvo (38 bomb e 75 bomb) e Góis (1200 bomb)


----------



## slbgdt (22 Jun 2017 às 07:17)

Toby disse:


> É uma expressão como quando diz-se “mais nunca aquilo” como o slogan contra as violências conjugal!
> O risco 0 não existe mas sem estar a agir permanece-se com um risco muito elevado.
> Quando vejo, não atrasado que ontem ao meio-dia, trabalhadores que constroem uma casa FAZEM FOGO PARA COMER com terrenos não limpado menos de 20 m… há um problema!



@Toby já estamos a falar num problema diferente.
Que é a cultura de fogo portuguesa.
Famalicão da Serra que fez 6 mortos entre os combatentes, começou numa máquina agrícola a limpar um terreno.
Esse é um problema de cultura e que não é resolvido pelo IPMA mas com tempo nas escolas.
Assim como a reciclagem


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2017 às 07:30)

dahon disse:


> @camrov8  Esta imagem foi fornecida pelo director do IPMA numa conferência de imprensa.
> O erro associado é de 4km.



Se o erro associado é de 4 km, a única coisa que se prova com este mapa é que entre as 12h e as 15h nenhuma DEA atingiu o solo no concelho de Pedrógão Grande.


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 07:56)

Incêndio em Gois dominado!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 11:24)

*GNR explica: incêndio "surpreendeu todos" ao atingir EN 236*

O Comando Geral da GNR considera que a Estrada EN-236-1, onde ocorreu um elevado número de mortes no sábado, foi atingida no incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande de forma "inesperada e assustadoramente repentina, surpreendendo todos", vítimas e Guarda.

Esta é uma das posições defendidas pelo Comando Geral da GNR em resposta ao pedido de esclarecimento urgente feito pelo primeiro-ministro, António Costa, que na terça-feira questionou qual a razão para não ter sido encerrada a EN 236-1, no sábado, durante a fase de expansão do incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande, distrito de Leiria.

No documento agora enviado ao primeiro-ministro, ao qual agência Lusa teve acesso - que será publicado no portal do Governo na Internet e que já foi enviado aos diferentes grupos parlamentares na Assembleia da República -, a GNR salvaguarda que, a par desta primeira resposta a António Costa, está também em curso "um processo de inquérito mandado instaurar pelo Comando Geral que corre os seus termos".

"Foi num contexto de fenómeno invulgar que terão ocorrido os fatídicos acontecimentos da EN 236-1, uma vez que o fogo terá atingido esta estrada de forma totalmente inesperada, inusitada e assustadoramente repentina, surpreendendo todos, desde as vítimas aos agentes da proteção civil, nos quais se incluem os militares da Guarda destacados para o local", lê-se na parte conclusiva da resposta ao líder do executivo.


Segundo a explicação da GNR, no quadro do combate ao incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, "as patrulhas da Guarda, face à leitura da situação, havendo perigo para as pessoas e seus bens, e considerando a aproximação do fumo e fogo, cortaram a circulação no Itinerário Complementar (IC) 8 cerca das 18:50".

"Passado algum tempo, tornando-se insustentável, pela evolução do incêndio, permanecer no mesmo local, a força da GNR foi forçada a recuar para a zona de confluência do referido IC 8 com a EN 236-1, mantendo-se, no entanto, no IC 8, garantindo o corte do itinerário no sentido oeste/leste", refere o Comando Geral.

Assim, de acordo com a mesma força, "o trânsito proveniente de oeste passava a ser encaminhado para a passagem superior, existindo ali três opções para os automobilistas: retroceder pelo mesmo IC em direção a oeste; tomar a EN 236-1 em direção a Figueiró dos Vinhos; ou a EN 236-1 em direção a Castanheira de Pera".

Nesta missiva, o Comando Geral da GNR sustenta depois que não havia então "qualquer indicador ou informação que apontasse para a existência de risco potencial ou efetivo em seguir por esta estrada (EN 236-1) em qualquer dos sentidos".

A GNR aponta ainda dificuldades operacionais na missão de cortar a EN 236-1.

"Acresce ainda referir que o acesso à EN 236-1 se faz a partir de múltiplos locais, muitos deles provenientes de pequenas localidades e propriedades existentes e não apenas a partir do IC 8", observa-se no documento.

Ainda segundo o Comando Geral da GNR, "apesar das dificuldades nas comunicações (todas), a Guarda montou em toda a área o socorro e apoio às populações, tendo em conta os múltiplos focos de incêndio e as povoações e casas em risco".

"É relevante salientar que, durante o período em análise, como tem sido sustentado por vários especialistas, a zona foi alvo de condições meteorológicas verdadeiramente anómalas e adversas, com trovoadas secas e ventos intensos, que provocaram múltiplos focos de incêndios e propagações galopantes e imprevisíveis", acrescenta-se na resposta ao pedido de esclarecimento urgente feito pelo primeiro-ministro.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/gnr-explica-incendio-surpreendeu-todos-ao-atingir-en-236-8581518.html


A justificação mais fácil, e totalmente previsível...não se antecipa o perigo, não se previne... e depois...é o que se chama " sacudir a água do capote"

A culpa é da Natureza, pois claro, em Castelo de Paiva, a queda da ponte também foi do excesso de chuva que aumentou o caudal do Douro, ou seja a Natureza.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2017 às 11:49)

David sf disse:


> Se o erro associado é de 4 km, a única coisa que se prova com este mapa é que entre as 12h e as 15h nenhuma DEA atingiu o solo no concelho de Pedrógão Grande.


Posso estar a perceber mal a legenda, mas a minha interpretação é que os pontos cor de vinho (não sei bem que cor é aquela) representam descargas entre as 14:30 e as 15:00(o alerta de incêndio foi dado ás 14:43). Se aquela "seta" representa Pedrógão Grande há ali duas descargas nas proximidades. Sendo o erro de 4km tanto pode tem caido mais afastado como pode ter caído mais próximo.
Mas posso estar a interpretar mal a legenda ou como é aplicado o erro(é radial, certo?).
Além disso e agora sou eu a supor, será que são detectadas todas as descargas?

*Edit:* Já vi que estava mesmo a interpretar mal a legenda. Os ponto são descargas intra-nuvem daí a questão do @guisilva5000 e os "mais" e "menos" é que são descargas nuvem-terra.
Dentro do intervalo de tempo do alerta de incêndio só existe uma negativa "próxima" mas mesmo com um erro de 4km duvido que caísse na zona de Pedrógão Grande.
Assim sendo já não sei o que dizer.


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 12:42)

7 meios aéreos num dos incêndios de Torre de Moncorvo
5 em vila velha de Ródão


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 13:15)

As autoridades temem reativacoes em Gois, temo que venha mesmo a acontecer por causa do vento


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 13:23)

passaram agora aqui 4 ou 5 helicopteros todos juntos, direção oeste
deviam vir do incêndio de torre de moncorvo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2017 às 13:38)




----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 13:45)

Incêndio em Torre de Moncorvo já com 125 bomb e7 MA.
Estão a desmobilizar meios de um para por no outro incendio


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Torre de Moncorvo já com 125 bomb e7 MA.
> Estão a desmobilizar meios de um para por no outro incendio



estranho... há bocado passaram pelo menos 4 helis e iam na direção contrária, pensei que até já tinham saído de lá
só se iam reabastecer...


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 14:30)

Os dois incêndios de Torre de Moncorvo juntaram-se


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 14:33)

tomalino disse:


> O meu Pai viu um raio a começar um incêndio perto da Lousa, Torre de Moncorvo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é o incêndio que foi ontem postado aqui pelo tomalino com inicio numa trovoada


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 15:10)

Um resumo de Pedrógão   http://portadaloja.blogspot.pt/2017/06/um-requisitorio-eloquente-para.html


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Passaram há pouco aqui por Viseu dois canadair em direcção a sul e agora saíram 4  fire boss do aeródromo também para sul.

Edit: Vi agora no flightradar24 e os dois canadair parecem ir em direcção à base aérea de Monte Real.


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

10 meios aéreos em Torre de Moncorvo


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 15:57)

> “Quero lançar um alerta para a nossa população por causa de duas situações que estão a acontecer: uma delas foi inicial, em que as pessoas foram retiradas das suas aldeias e houve grupos que sabiam que as aldeias tinham sido evacuadas e assaltaram essas casas”, disse o presidente da Associação Humanitária de Bombeiros Voluntários de Pedrógão Grande, Carlos David à agência Lusa.
> 
> Salientou, ainda, que “existem falsos técnicos no terreno, identificados como voluntários, e que querem entrar dentro das casas das pessoas para ajudar e depois assaltam-nas”.



*Pedrógão Grande: Bombeiros alertam população para vaga de assaltos*

Isto não se aplica só a Pedrógão. É um risco inerente a qualquer zona evacuada, sujeita a evacuação ou até após ter sido afetada por incêndios.


----------



## RickStorm (22 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

Orion disse:


> *Pedrógão Grande: Bombeiros alertam população para vaga de assaltos*
> 
> Isto não se aplica só a Pedrógão. É um risco inerente a qualquer zona sujeita a evacuação ou zona evacuada.



Esta poderá ser outra das razões pelas quais as pessoas não querem sair das suas habituações


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

Incendio em Torre de Moncorvo a caminho dos 200 bomb.
Incendios com mais meios a esta hora:
Torre de Moncorvo (181 bomb e 9MA)
Miranda do douro(40 bomb e 4MA)
Serta(90 bomb e 4MA)
V.V de Rodão(53 bomb e 3 MA)


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2017 às 16:21)

Incrível, pessoas que perderam uma vida de trabalho outras tantas que não se conseguiram salvar e ainda existe quem faça isto.

O ser humano não tem limites na crueldade de facto..


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

dahon disse:


> Passaram há pouco aqui por Viseu dois canadair em direcção a sul e agora saíram 4  fire boss do aeródromo também para sul.
> 
> Edit: Vi agora no flightradar24 e os dois canadair parecem ir em direcção à base aérea de Monte Real.



Possivelmente alguns iam para a Sertã


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 17:18)

mais de 200bomb em Torre de Moncorvo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

*Corpos das vítimas mortais estão em camião de transporte de alimentos




*

Viatura da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, destinado a cenários de catástrofe com muitas vítimas mortais, terá sofrido uma avaria no sistema de refrigeração.

Alguns dos 64 cadáveres das vítimas do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande continuam no interior de um camião-frigorífico, daqueles que habitualmente serve para transportar e conservar bens alimentícios.

Segundo o Jornal de Notícias, o veículo está estacionado, desde segunda-feira, em frente ao Instituto Nacional de Medicina Legal (INML) no Largo da Sé Nova, em Coimbra, já que no interior do edifício não há câmaras frigoríficas para tantos corpos.

Uma situação que se deve a uma avaria da viatura da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, destinada a cenários de catástrofe com muitas vítimas mortais, que terá sofrido uma avaria no sistema de refrigeração.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...amiao-de-transporte-de-alimentos-8581880.html


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Pareceu-me ouvir o helicopetro de Baltar a levantar ...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

A prova em como espécies autóctones  são bem melhores para a nossa floresta do que a plantação indiscriminada do eucalipto:

*Pedrógão Grande

Quinta rodeada de carvalhos e castanheiros escapou ao fogo:










*
As chamas que se abateram sobre o centro do país estiveram muito perto da Quinta da Fonte, em Figueiró dos Vinhos. Tudo ardeu à volta, menos as árvores autóctones plantadas há décadas.

Liedewij Schieving ainda recupera do susto de sábado e domingo, quando o fogo atingiu Figueiró dos Vinhos. A viver há 10 anos em Portugal, aquela empresária holandesa nunca tinha passado por semelhante situação.

"Aqui ardeu praticamente tudo. Havia muitos eucaliptos que não resistiram às chamas", refere Liedewij Schievin.

Uma mancha verde destaca-se da paisagem negra envolvente, que retrata a violência do incêndio. "A única coisa que não ardeu foram os carvalhos, os castanheiros, oliveiras e sabugueiros", explica.

Os bombeiros "não estiveram no local" e as árvores que lá estão "há muitas décadas protegeram a quinta e sobreviveram por si", disse Liedewij Schievin.

No Facebook, a mulher, de 50 anos, publicou vídeos e fotografias da zona envolvente à propriedade, que despertaram o interesse dos cibernautas.

Já no início da semana, a foto de uma outra utilizadora fez sucesso na internet. Novamente uma mancha verde, com carvalhos e castanheiros, destaca-se no meio de vários eucaliptos totalmente dizimados pelo fogo, na sequência do fogo em Pedrógão Grande.

"Apesar de não ser a minha propriedade, achei importante partilhar a imagem para demonstrar que as árvores nativas podem ser muito efetivas no combate ao fogo", explicou Tania Sullivan ao JN.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...s-e-castanheiros-escapou-ao-fogo-8583333.html


----------



## RickStorm (22 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

Um relato de quem esteve na N236

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...a-estrada-o-relato-de-um-sobrevivente-da-N236


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

*Presidente da Liga Bombeiros sem espaço na agenda para ir à PJ *



> A PJ contactou já, por diversas vezes, o presidente da Liga de Bombeiros para que preste declarações e forneça os elementos de que dispõe, se é que dispõe.
> 
> Mas Marta Soares ainda não encontrou disponibilidade de agenda para esclarecer a Judiciária, apesar das facilidades que lhe têm sido dadas: pode ser ouvido onde quiser e não necessariamente em Coimbra, onde está centralizada a investigação.



@Dias Miguel


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Orion disse:


> *Presidente da Liga Bombeiros sem espaço na agenda para ir à PJ *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dias Miguel



É mais importante entrar em debates da CMTV...


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

RickStorm disse:


> Um relato de quem esteve na N236
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...a-estrada-o-relato-de-um-sobrevivente-da-N236


Esse relato é muito forte, confesso que me comoveu.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É mais importante entrar em debates da CMTV...



As declarações impulsivas que ele fez sem grande contextualização não são admissíveis em pessoas com cargos públicos. Aprendeu a mal. Coitado. Deve estar a tentar salvar a face.

No Sol há isto que é ainda mais grave:



> "O incêndio já estava a decorrer há cerca de duas horas", afirmou Jaime Marta Soares, e acrescentou: "Eu tenho para mim de que o incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa, garantindo que a informação que tem é "muito fidedigna".


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2017 às 18:25)

RickStorm disse:


> Um relato de quem esteve na N236
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...a-estrada-o-relato-de-um-sobrevivente-da-N236


Só de imaginar...
Até arrepiei...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 18:32)

Orion disse:


> As declarações impulsivas que ele fez sem grande contextualização não são admissíveis em pessoas com cargos públicos. Aprendeu a mal. Coitado. Deve estar a tentar a salvar a face.



Mas o Senhor foi notificado pela PJ para prestar declarações ou só lá vai se lhe apetecer ? Penso que quem é notificado para se apresentar na Polícia Judiciária  e prestar esclarecimentos, tem mesmo que ir...

Se tem provas fidedignas, que as revele à PJ para ajudar na investigação, quem não deve não teme..


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

Snifa disse:


> Mas o Senhor foi notificado pela PJ para prestar declarações ou só lá vai se lhe apetecer ? Penso que quem é notificado para se apresentar na Polícia Judiciária  e prestar esclarecimentos, tem mesmo que ir...



Adia a prestação de declarações porque o que tem para dizer não é propriamente motivo de orgulho e é irrelevante para a investigação 

Marta Soares - Bom dia Sr. Guarda

Sr. Guarda - Bom dia Sr. Marta Soares

Sr. Guarda - Que informações tem sobre o incêndio?

Marta Soares - Bom, na realidade nada.

Sr. Guarda - Mas disse na TV que tinha informações que comprovavam que foi mão criminosa.

Marta Soares - Sim, mas...

Sr. Guarda - Mentiu?

Marta Soares - ...
Deixo o resto para a imaginação.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 18:45)

Orion disse:


> Sr. Guarda - Mas disse na TV que tinha informações.




Artigo 348.º-A

Falsas declarações

*1 - Quem declarar ou atestar falsamente à autoridade pública ou a funcionário no exercício das suas funções identidade, estado ou outra qualidade a que a lei atribua efeitos jurídicos, próprios ou alheios, é punido com pena de prisão até um ano ou com pena de multa, se pena mais grave não lhe couber por força de outra disposição legal. *

2 - Se as declarações se destinarem a ser exaradas em documento autêntico o agente é punido com pena de prisão até dois anos ou com pena de multa.»

http://www.pgdlisboa.pt/leis/lei_mo...nid=109&tabela=leis&pagina=1&ficha=1&nversao=


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

Em Torre de Moncorvo, o IF já arrasou mais de 1000 ha (900 hoje no EFFIS, portanto agora seguramente muito mais).. Nada de notícias..


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

*Multas até cinco mil euros para quem lançar balões de São João*

*




*

Lançar balões de São João é este ano proibido, podendo levar a uma multa até aos cinco mil euros por pessoa singular, e a PSP do Porto disse, esta quinta-feira, que irá proceder à fiscalização durante os festejos.

O lançamento de um balão de São João pode ter uma contraordenação punida por coima que pode variar entre os 140 euros e os cinco mil euros, no caso de pessoas singular, e os 800 euros e os 60 mil euros no caso de pessoa coletiva, indica a portaria n.º 195/2017 hoje publicada.

PSP DO PORTO ALERTA PARA "PERIGOS" DO LANÇAMENTO DOS BALÕES DE S. JOÃO

*O período crítico do Sistema de Defesa da Floresta contra Incêndios foi antecipado para hoje, por causa das condições meteorológicas adversas de temperatura que determinaram o aumento do nível de perigosidade para alerta vermelho e laranja no território continental, uma proibição o que significa que está proibido o lançamento dos tradicionais balões de São João.*

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...o-8583795.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Torre de Moncorvo, o IF já arrasou mais de 1000 ha (900 hoje no EFFIS, portanto agora seguramente muito mais).. Nada de notícias..



Deu à bocado na tvi24, aparentemente não falta muito para ser dado como dominado


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

*Bombeiro ferido na tragédia demorou 10 horas a chegar ao hospital*


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

huguh disse:


> Deu à bocado na tvi24, aparentemente não falta muito para ser dado como dominado


Esperemos que o controlem durante a noite, pois aquela zona e de dificeis acessos e sem meios aereos vai ser complicado chegar ao fogo


----------



## jonas (22 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

huguh disse:


> Deu à bocado na tvi24, aparentemente não falta muito para ser dado como dominado


Dominado


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

Snifa disse:


> A prova em como espécies autóctones  são bem melhores para a nossa floresta do que a plantação indiscriminada do eucalipto:



Em 2013, após terríveis os incêndios a Austrália lançar uma reflexão sobre a gestão do território
http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5380f/x5380f02.htm
http://www.maxisciences.com/eucalyp...responsables-des-feux-de-forets_art31138.html
http://www.europe1.fr/international/incendies-en-australie-les-arbres-explosent-1373825


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2017 às 21:20)

Este episódio de calor intenso está a terminar e com ele também os incêndios, apenas as regiões mais no interior apresentam, ainda, valores elevados de temperatura e baixos índices de humidade.

Fica, mais uma vez, demonstrada a enorme dificuldade das autoridades nacionais em lidarem com estes episódios de tempo muito quente, relativamente frequentes na estação seca e quase sempre associados a situações caóticas de fogos em mato. Foi assim em agosto do ano passado, em agosto de 2013, em julho e setembro de 2012, só para falar nos anos mais recentes, e, com grande probabilidade, assim voltará a ser num próximo episódio deste tipo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

mais um video gravado nas horas criticas..
impressionante...
é medonho!


----------



## RickStorm (22 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

Para quem quiser ver registos, a página do facebook da Tomar TV está cheia de videos e imagens do incêndio desta semana...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

RickStorm disse:


> Um relato de quem esteve na N236
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...a-estrada-o-relato-de-um-sobrevivente-da-N236



Simplesmente aterrador. A aleatoriedade da vida e da morte. O senhor ao telefone e a sua família ficarão marcados para sempre. Impossível não sentir empatia com tamanha tragédia.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Ainda sobre a origem do incêndio de pedrogão.. Para mim levantam-se algumas dúvidas: 
- o ipma confirma ter havido relâmpagos na zona, mas não propriamente no local onde identificaram a árvore como foco de incêndio.
- os moradores não recordam qualquer relâmpago/trovão responsável pelo início do incêndio.
- vi há pouco um jornalista a mostrar o tal pinheiro que apanhou o raio. Eu fico perplexo, porque das 2, uma, ou a jornalista foi à primeira árvore que encontrou partida, ou a peritos da pj não são assim tão peritos. Eu não sou perito, mas reconheço perfeitamente um pinheiro afetado por um raio, e reconheço perfeitamente um pinheiro seco há anos. O tal pinheiro apresenta um aspecto pardacento, que indicia estar seco e a apodrecer há pelo menos 3 ou 4 anos. 

Fica a dúvida..


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Jun 2017 às 00:01)

se isto é verdade...


----------



## slbgdt (23 Jun 2017 às 06:46)

Toby disse:


> É uma expressão como quando diz-se “mais nunca aquilo” como o slogan contra as violências conjugal!
> O risco 0 não existe mas sem estar a agir permanece-se com um risco muito elevado.
> Quando vejo, não atrasado que ontem ao meio-dia, trabalhadores que constroem uma casa FAZEM FOGO PARA COMER com terrenos não limpado menos de 20 m… há um problema!



@Toby já estamos a falar num problema diferente.
Que é a cultura de fogo portuguesa.
Famalicão da Serra que fez 6 mortos entre os combatentes, começou numa máquina agrícola a limpar um terreno.
Esse é um problema de cultura e que não é resolvido pelo IPMA mas com tempo nas escolas.
Assim como a reciclagem


AndréGM22 disse:


> se isto é verdade...



Sobre o fogo de supressão?
E mesmo assim.
Eu se quiser fazer tenho pedir ao Cdos que por sua vez pede a anpc em Carnaxide.
Enquanto isso perde se o tempo ideal para a manobra.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Jun 2017 às 06:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Ainda sobre a origem do incêndio de pedrogão.. Para mim levantam-se algumas dúvidas:
> - o ipma confirma ter havido relâmpagos na zona, mas não propriamente no local onde identificaram a árvore como foco de incêndio.
> - os moradores não recordam qualquer relâmpago/trovão responsável pelo início do incêndio.
> - vi há pouco um jornalista a mostrar o tal pinheiro que apanhou o raio. Eu fico perplexo, porque das 2, uma, ou a jornalista foi à primeira árvore que encontrou partida, ou a peritos da pj não são assim tão peritos. Eu não sou perito, mas reconheço perfeitamente um pinheiro afetado por um raio, e reconheço perfeitamente um pinheiro seco há anos. O tal pinheiro apresenta um aspecto pardacento, que indicia estar seco e a apodrecer há pelo menos 3 ou 4 anos.
> ...



Já expliquei aqui como se faz a investigação.
Tanto a PJ como a GNR(sepna) sabem como a fazer.

Acredita em Jornalistas?
São os mesmos que confirmaram a queda se um avião e a morte do piloto inglês.

Local indicado por um popular e não pelas autoridades


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Jun 2017 às 10:30)

slbgdt disse:


> @Toby
> Sobre o fogo de supressão?
> E mesmo assim.
> Eu se quiser fazer tenho pedir ao Cdos que por sua vez pede a anpc em Carnaxide.
> Enquanto isso perde se o tempo ideal para a manobra.



Também, mas referia-me sobretudo ao contrato do SIRESP e aos termos segundo os quais o mesmo pode falhar, tendo em conta que este tem como função servir de rede de comunicações em caso de emergência, assumir contratualmente que este poderá falhar nesta situações é só ridículo.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

criz0r disse:


> Incrível, pessoas que perderam uma vida de trabalho outras tantas que não se conseguiram salvar e ainda existe quem faça isto.
> 
> O ser humano não tem limites na crueldade de facto..


Ainda ontem vi na TVI, um relato de um senhor que era proprietário de uma fábrica de serralharia que ficou totalmente destruída pelo fogo, o senhor desde os 7 anos que trabalhava, e diz que nunca tirou um dia de férias na vida, ficou quase sem nada, a fábrica empregava cerca de 50 pessoas, estas e outras histórias que nos fazem pensar...


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

A notícia aparece na 1ª página e os esclarecimentos no meio do jornal (num cantinho bem pequenino). Continua-se na mesma:


A PJ desde o fim de semana defende a origem do incêndio como natural. Se a PJ mudar isso a culpa vai ser da imprensa.

O embuste não vai consistir na cobertura das alegações absurdas de um indivíduo que falou certamente com base em conjeturas que fez das notícias que leu (o Marta Soares há muito que devia ter esclarecido a situação mas por razões óbvias duvido que o vá). É o encobrimento dos problemas crónicos usando a excecionalidade do evento:

*Pedrógão Grande. SIRESP não funcionou durante mais de 14 horas*

De que forma é que as falhas (já conhecidas e não resolvidas) afetaram a operacionalidade do aparato de segurança? Durante o tempo em que os operacionais estiveram a falar para o boneco nos rádios o que é que não foi feito? Quantas mortes ou danos podem ser ligados às falhas do sistema principal (enquanto os operacionais usavam os meios alternativos)?

Infelizmente não guardei a reportagem mas há um vídeo (na RTP se não me engano) por aí em que o Secretário de Estado diz que ninguém sabia o que passava no Sábado (estava tudo à nora). Isso não é propriamente novidade mas quais foram as falhas?

De facto a imprensa serve mal o público mas não é pelos motivos que estão a dizer. Em qualquer país do mundo a imprensa cobre exaustivamente os desastres. No 11 de Setembro até se viu a malta a cair de cabeça para o chão e no incêndio de Londres teria acontecido o mesmo. Para os ingénuos, acrescento que hoje em dia há de tudo na 'net. Está tudo a reagir com base na emocionalidade desmesurada mas há que ser um pouco mais racional.

Novamente, e as 2 horas que a Proteção Civil demorou a confirmar que não tinha caído um avião? Na altura até se desculpa já que pode estar tudo assustado. Mas já passaram dias e os comentadores indígenas de má qualidade ainda não se lembraram disso. Continuam-se a entreter com a informação trivial e a substância passa ao lado. É o que há.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 14:59)

*BE quer suspensão de concurso de plantação de eucaliptos em Pedrógão*

*Incêndio de Pedrógão Grande destruiu fábricas e deixou mais de 200 no desemprego
*


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 15:14)

Orion disse:


> De que forma é que as falhas (já conhecidas e não resolvidas) afetaram a operacionalidade do aparato de segurança? Durante o tempo em que os operacionais estiveram a falar para o boneco nos rádios o que é que não foi feito? Quantas mortes ou danos podem ser ligados às falhas do sistema principal (enquanto os operacionais usavam os meios alternativos)?



Para a malta que pode não saber, os 'meios alternativos' por vezes consistem nos telemóveis pessoais. Basta um operacional não ter cheta no télélé para informações potencialmente cruciais não serem transmitidas. O bombeiro voluntário não tem a culpa do SIRESP não funcionar. Mas quem no terreno faz a bronca é ele e a coragem dificilmente substitui a competência operacional.


----------



## RickStorm (23 Jun 2017 às 15:21)




----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 16:04)

A culpa é da imprensa:

Quais são os crimes capitais? Dizerem que o poder político tem responsabilidades.



> Tendo em conta a polémica aberta com este caso, que surgiu após os textos assinados por "Sebastião Pereira"  denotarem um pendor político contra o Governo português e alguns erros factuais - ao apontar por exemplo umas eleições legislativas em outubro que não ocorrerão -, Silvia Roman revela que tem sido contactada por diversos órgãos de comunicação de Portugal, tentando perceber quem é "Sebastião Pereira".


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

Orion disse:


> O embuste não vai consistir na cobertura das alegações absurdas de um indivíduo que falou certamente com base em conjeturas que fez das notícias que leu (o Marta Soares há muito que devia ter esclarecido a situação mas por razões óbvias duvido que o vá).



Para ser justo para com a personagem:

*Jaime Marta Soares já foi ouvido pela PJ*

O presidente da Liga de Bombeiros, Jaime Marta Soares,* já foi ouvido pela Polícia Judiciária*.

A informação foi confirmada pelo próprio ao Observador.

Marta Soares afirmou que conversou com a PJ ao *final da tarde de quinta-feira*, “perto da área onde decorreu o incêndio”.

O ex-bombeiro não quis adiantar o conteúdo da conversa, mas diz que *mantém a sua suspeita de que houve mão criminosa* no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.

“*Não sou homem de duas caras*“, afirmou Marta Soares, acrescentando que o site do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) referia que não tinha havido trovoada naquela zona, no sábado entre as 13h e as 16h — informação entretanto retirada do site, disse Marta Soares.


----------



## dahon (23 Jun 2017 às 18:24)

Orion disse:


> Para a malta que pode não saber, os 'meios alternativos' por vezes consistem nos telemóveis pessoais. Basta um operacional não ter cheta no télélé para informações potencialmente cruciais não serem transmitidas. O bombeiro voluntário não tem a culpa do SIRESP não funcionar. Mas quem no terreno faz a bronca é ele e a coragem dificilmente substitui a competência operacional.



Há zonas do pais em que o SIRESP usa os repetidores da rede móvel. Como sabemos houve uma falha total das comunicações na zona devido à destruição da rede eléctrica. 
E é por isso que existem estes repetidores movéis da rede SIRESP.





Seja para falhas ou para reforço da rede no local.
Agora o porquê de ter falhado durante tanto tempo. Não faço ideia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

Grande coluna de fumo, em princípio, será no pinhal ao pé do Pavilhão Municipal. Já se ouviu os bombeiros.

O forte calor, que faz sentir e o vento forte a fazer das suas.

O helicóptero, passou mesmo aqui, por cima, em direcção à Ria Formosa.  

Neste momento, estão já, com 20 bombeiros, 5 veículos e 1 helicóptero.

A zona, tem casas de habitação, agora se existe perigo ou não sei.

Só se ouve sirenes dos bombeiros...


----------



## huguh (23 Jun 2017 às 18:32)

*Daniel viu o fogo começar. Ligou para o 112 às 14h38. Tirou-lhe a primeira fotografia. “E não havia trovoada no ar”*

*



*
*Foto tirada às 15h17*


*Daniel foi ouvindo em silêncio, ao longo dos dias, as explicações para o incêndio que atingiu Pedrógão Grande. Logo no domingo, António Costa foi o primeiro a falar de trovoada seca, após duas horas de reunião no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, mas afirmou que ainda era “prematuro tirar ilações”.*

*Depois surgiu a declaração do diretor nacional da Polícia Judiciária, perentória: “A PJ, em perfeita articulação com a GNR, conseguiu determinar a origem do incêndio e tudo aponta muito claramente para que sejam causas naturais. Inclusivamente encontrámos a árvore que foi atingida por um raio”, disse Almeida Rodrigues.*

*Seguiram-se dias de confirmações e desmentidos: os populares a dizer que não houve trovoada, os bombeiros a falar de mão criminosa, o Laboratório Científico da PJ a voltar ao terreno, o IPMA a confirmar os trovões, a recuar depois para ponderação, a afirmar outra vez que houve raios no céu, ali, em Escalos Fundeiros, aldeia de Pedrógão Grande com pouco mais de 40 habitantes, onde tudo começou.*


http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dia...imeira-fotografia.-E-nao-havia-trovoada-no-ar


----------



## huguh (23 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

o incêndio de sábado em Penela, reativou-se
154 bombeiros e 6 meios aéreos

Macedo de Cavaleiros, 40 bombeiros, 3MA
Baião, 37, 2MA
Gavião, 106bomb, 5 MA
Salvaterra de Magos, 50bomb


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

http://radiohertz.pt/portalegre-ult...r-a-macao-ha-quatro-meios-aereos-mobilizados/


----------



## dahon (23 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

Como todos sabemos não é preciso a nuvem estar por cima, uma descarga positiva do topo da nuvem pode atingir a terra a vários kms de distância. Mas é estranho não ouvirem os trovões.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

huguh disse:


> *Daniel viu o fogo começar. Ligou para o 112 às 14h38. Tirou-lhe a primeira fotografia. “E não havia trovoada no ar”*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Pronto, finalmente 'provas' (mas é preciso mais contextualização). Aqui estão também expostas dúvidas:



> Em conferência de imprensa, o presidente do IPMA, citado pelo “Público”, garantiu existirem registos na zona de Escalos Fundeiros, mas disse não poder explicar por que motivo não foram disponibilizados nos mapas tornados públicos. O IPMA adiantou também que há falhas frequentes nos mapas que são apresentados na internet, uma vez que o site não interpreta devidamente o algoritmo usado na monitorização de descargas elétricas, problema que se terá verificado no sábado.



A minha posição continua a ser menos ortodoxa. A origem (incendiário & meteorologia ou só meteorologia) é-me menos importante, servindo apenas para direcionar a fúria pública. Independentemente da origem os serviços têm que estar preparados. A preparação não significa que todos os problemas serão resolvidos rapidamente mas quando as falhas são crónicas e transversais a diversos governos algo tem que mudar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:00)

Aumenta o dispositivo no incêndio

Olhão - 33 bombeiros, 8 veículos e 1 MA

Impressionante, a quantidade de cinza que cai.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 19:05)

Orion disse:


> Pronto, finalmente 'provas' (mas é preciso mais contextualização).



Sendo advogado do diabo há muita pergunta a fazer a esse indivíduo. Ao que parece há 40 mins de diferença entre a foto e a comunicação do incêndio...

Onde foi tirada a foto? Há mais?
Onde estava quando viu o fumo?
Quanto tempo demorou a chegar ao local do incêndio?
Que motivo esteve subjacente ao deslocamento para o local do incêndio... curiosidade ou necessidade?
Percorreu o resto dessa estrada ou voltou para trás?
Estava sozinho ou acompanhado quando viu o incêndio? Deslocou-se sozinho ou acompanhado?
No caminho para o incêndio viu alguém? Se sim, quem (se possível), onde, quando e o que é que parecia estar a fazer?
Quem pode corroborar a história do Daniel? Que fez ele e com quem falou após ter 'visitado' o incêndio?
....


----------



## huguh (23 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

*Incêndio no Cacém obriga a evacuação de um lar de idosos e creche*







Um incêndio no Cacém deflagrou esta tarde de sexta-feira pelas 15h00 no Cacém, em Lisboa. Foram evacuados um lar de idosos e uma creche, apenas por precaução. As chamas atingiam pelas 18h00 uma zona de terreno descampado.

A TVI24 adianta que o fogo deflagrou numa zona de eucaliptos e que o vento não terá facilitado. Relatos no local dão conta de que as chamas chegaram muito perto das habitações.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 19:31)

Orion disse:


> *BE quer suspensão de concurso de plantação de eucaliptos em Pedrógão*





> O Governo não tem intenção de cancelar o concurso para a plantação de eucaliptos, lançado na semana anterior aos incêndios de Pedrogão Grande. Este concurso serve para "reinstalar" _o eucalipto_, disse o ministro da Agricultura em reacção ao desafio deixado esta sexta-feira pelo Bloco de Esquerda, acrescentando que não há "nenhuma contradição" entre a decisão de lançar este concurso e o diploma do Executivo que está no Parlamento para travar a expansão no eucalipto.
> 
> Em declarações aos jornalistas, a partir de Góis, Luís Capoulas Santos, afirmou que os concursos que o Governo está a lançar são para "plantar sobreiros e azinheiras", para "regeneração e para aproveitar o pinheiro bravo que nascem de forma espontânea" e para "reinstalar o eucalipto das zonas onde não deve estar para onde deve estar".





> Capoulas Santos adiantou que, de acordo com o inventário florestal, o eucalipto ocupa uma área de 812 mil hectares (admitindo que até possa ser maior). Se forem retirados 100 hectares, podemos pôr 100 hectares mas ordenados, explicou.
> 
> O ministro assumiu que o diploma que pretende travar a expansão do eucalipto "aparentemente não agrada a ninguém".



Fim do _off-topic_. Apenas acrescento que o que está a sublinhado é, obviamente, treta. O eucalipto ia na mesma ser plantado e a cobertura florestal é tendencialmente desorganizada. Como tal, continuará a haver eucalipto um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

Incêndio em resolução (Olhão) com 37 bombeiros e 11 veículos.

Neste momento, começou um outro incêndio em Moinho da Légua (Aljezur) que já conta com 22 bombeiros, 5 veículos e 1 MA


----------



## huguh (23 Jun 2017 às 19:54)

*Calor e perigo de incêndios florestal**
No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) realizado hoje, 23 de junho, no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), prevê-se, para as próximas 48 horas, um risco muito elevado a máximo de incêndio nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e na região Sul, em particular no Algarve.

https://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/calor-perigo-incendios-florestal/*


----------



## jonas (23 Jun 2017 às 20:01)

150 bomb em Penela e 120 bomb em Gaviao
Edit:incêndio em Penela dominado


----------



## criz0r (23 Jun 2017 às 21:24)

Estou muito preocupado com o incêndio em Belver,  é uma zona lindíssima mas apesar de ter asseiros com abundância tem muito mato, Pinhal e eucalipto. 

Já falei com familiares mas ainda ninguém me disse como está a situação .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

*INCÊNDIOS | FOGO EM GAVIÃO MOBILIZA M**AIS DE 120 BOMBEIROS E CINCO MEIOS AÉREOS
*
Mais de 120 operacionais, apoiados por 29 veículos, e cinco meios aéreos combatem um incêndio florestal desde as 17:00 de hoje, na zona de Belver, concelho de Gavião (Portalegre), disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.

A fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre adiantou que o fogo deflagrou no lugar de Torre Cimeira, freguesia de Belver, e está a devastar uma área de mato, pasto, pinheiros e sobreiros.

http://www.mediotejo.net/incendios-...a-mais-de-120-bombeiros-e-cinco-meios-aereos/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jun 2017 às 21:52)

Meus amigos nem um balão no céu do grande porto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk

Afinal...


----------



## bigfire (23 Jun 2017 às 22:36)

Ontem estive no local do trágico acidente de Pedrogão Grande, e devo dizer que aquilo que realmente se passou lá, não foi uma simples frente de fogo, andei a dar uma vista de olhos em volta daquela e da outra estrada municipal, e pelas árvores e mesmo pelo estado que se encontra o alcatrão, imagina-se algo de muito grave. Conheci o famoso Rex, e o cenário é totalmente desolador em todos os sentidos, tirei uma fotos, mas por respeito a quem lá perdeu as vidas não vou publicar.


----------



## jonas (23 Jun 2017 às 23:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Meus amigos nem um balão no céu do grande porto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk
> 
> Afinal...


Já se começam a notar as primeiras ocorrências devido a balões...embora poucas...bela medida, afinal esta a dar frutos!


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2017 às 15:20)

E para quem não viu...

*O relato do homem que deu o primeiro alerta do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande*  http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...rimeiro-alerta-do-incendio-de-Pedrogao-Grande

Fica tudo na foto de grupo: a PJ, especialmente com a localização das árvores atingidas pelos 'raios', o IPMA, com as indecisões na localização (e existência) dos raios, e o MAI que não se pode esconder atrás da 'tempestade excecional'.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

*Fogo de artifício em Braga finta lei e provoca incêndio*
Festa na noite de S.João ocorreu no período crítico de incêndios que, este ano, entrou em vigor a 22 de junho. Fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Braga confirma à TVI24 a ocorrência
Na madrugada deste sábado, durante os festejos do S.João em Braga, o lançamento de fogo de artifício provocou um incêndio que teve de ser apagado pelos Sapadores da cidade. O incidente ocorreu entre a meia-noite e a uma da manhã, no Monte do Picoto. O momento foi registado em vídeo e divulgado nas redes sociais.

À TVI24, fonte dos Sapadores de Braga confirmou o incêndio provocado pelo lançamento do fogo de artifício, uma prática que poderá ter infringido a lei. Segundo foi possível apurar, no local estavam em "modo preventivo" três viaturas dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Braga, com oito efetivos, que tomaram conta da ocorrência e extinguiram prontamente o fogo.

Depois dos incêndios que fustigaram Portugal na última semana, o lançamento de balões de ar quente e de foguetes foram expressamente proibidos nas festas de S.João, tanto em Braga como no Porto, tendo por base a antecipação do periodo critico de incêndios, através da portaria 195/2017.

Tal confirma-se no decreto-lei 124/2006, que diz que "durante o período crítico não é permitido o lançamento de balões com mecha acesa e de quaisquer tipos de foguetes".

Também o lançamento de fogo de artifício é proibido, quando não seja autorizado pela respetiva Câmara Municipal. Mas apenas, "em todos os espaços rurais", como refere o decreto-lei 124/2006. No caso, no Monte do Picoto existe uma zona habitacional. 

Fonte da PSP de Braga admitiu à TVI24 que "o lançamento deveria estar autorizado", algo que o decreto-lei prevê, desde que solicitado "com pelo menos 15 dias de antecedência".

A TVI24 não conseguiu confirmar junto da Câmara Municipal de Braga se havia autorização para o lançamento do fogo de artifício no Monte do Picoto.
Fonte: TVI24


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2017 às 18:17)

Os espectáculos pirotécnicos têm sempre de ser autorizados. Se a Câmara de Braga não tivesse tido esse cuidado (o que eu duvido) teria cometido um crime que teria de ser obviamente punido. Espectáculos autorizado têm sempre de ter medidas de prevenção como foi o caso. Bombeiros de prevenção e respectiva resposta imediata a qualquer ocorrência.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2017 às 18:26)

joralentejano disse:


> *Fogo de artifício em Braga finta lei e provoca incêndio*
> Festa na noite de S.João ocorreu no período crítico de incêndios que, este ano, entrou em vigor a 22 de junho. Fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Braga confirma à TVI24 a ocorrência
> Na madrugada deste sábado, durante os festejos do S.João em Braga, o lançamento de fogo de artifício provocou um incêndio que teve de ser apagado pelos Sapadores da cidade. O incidente ocorreu entre a meia-noite e a uma da manhã, no Monte do Picoto. O momento foi registado em vídeo e divulgado nas redes sociais.
> 
> ...



Agora eu pergunto: se não tivesse provocado um incêndio, esse fogo de artifício já não tinha fintado a lei?

No Porto também houve fogo de artifício e não saiu nenhuma notícia de fintas à lei... Estranho este "jornalismo"


----------



## bandevelugo (24 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Snifa disse:


> A prova em como espécies autóctones  são bem melhores para a nossa floresta do que a plantação indiscriminada do eucalipto:
> 
> *Pedrógão Grande
> 
> ...



Snifa, isto não é prova nenhuma! As matas juntos aos rios, sejam do que sejam, são sempre mais resistentes aos incêndios, pelo simples facto de terem um maior teor de humidade na biomassa (viva ou morta). Exemplos iguais a estes repetem-se aos centos, é uma questão TOPOGRÁFICA.

Na encosta, declivosa e de solos esqueléticos, não há humidade, mas se houvesse aconteceria o mesmo: maior resistência à passagem do fogo. 

Por outro lado, vê-se bem que a casa tinha ao seu redor os matos bem limpos, com terrenos agricultados e provavelmente até regados (o que, claro, aumenta o teor de água nos vegetais), sem o que se costuma chamar "continuidades de combustíveis". Era assim que deveriam ser tratadas as aldeias e zonas habitadas.

Não tem nada a ver com a espécie de árvores, tem a ver com a forma como elas são conduzidas. Pensar que isso pode ser estendido a todos os terrenos, mesmo os mais secos (onde NÃO se consegue fazer vingar castanheiros) é de uma grande ingenuidade.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

bandevelugo disse:


> Snifa, isto não é prova nenhuma! As matas juntos aos rios, sejam do que sejam, são sempre mais resistentes aos incêndios, pelo simples facto de terem um maior teor de humidade na biomassa (viva ou morta). Exemplos iguais a estes repetem-se aos centos, é uma questão TOPOGRÁFICA.
> 
> Na encosta, declivosa e de solos esqueléticos, não há humidade, mas se houvesse aconteceria o mesmo: maior resistência à passagem do fogo.
> 
> ...


Na minha opinião  um fogo numa floresta de eucaliptos não  pode ser o mesmo de numa floresta de carvalhos por exemplo, o tipo de árvore, a sua composição, os oleos e gases que libertam sob altas temperaturas tem muita importância  na propagação mais rápida ou lenta dos incêndios, há  estudos sobre isso.O verdadeiro problema da floresta portuguesa é  o eucalipto, árvore que desvirtua completamente a nossa floresta nativa, árvore que seca imenso  os solos, árvore feia do ponto de vista paisagistico,contudo será  muito lucrativa para as celuloses...e enquanto assim for, iremos assistir a este triste espetáculo todos os anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

*MAÇÃO | ONDE TODAS AS ALDEIAS TÊM MOTOBOMBAS E GRUPOS DE AUTODEFESA PARA PRIMEIRO COMBATE AO FOGO*

Com um longo historial de incêndios e mais de 120% do território fustigado pelos fogos nas últimas décadas, o concelho de Mação desenvolveu um conceito de reordenamento do território florestal e deu armas de defesa e combate às aldeias.

Em declarações à Lusa, António Louro, coordenador da Proteção Civil Municipal, disse que Mação fez distribuir dezenas de motobombas por todas as aldeias do concelho, “para um primeiro combate enquanto os bombeiros não chegam”, e criou o sistema McFire, ferramenta informática que permite levar a informação sobre a zona de combate para o posto de comando e monitorizar o desenvolvimento do fogo em tempo real.

Com mais de uma centena de pequenos aglomerados populacionais espalhados pelos 41 mil hectares do território de Mação, essencialmente florestal, o objetivo da distribuição de motobombas é “dar alguma capacidade de autoproteção às populações das aldeias mais isoladas”, tendo a autarquia promovido ainda a criação de grupos de autodefesa.


http://www.mediotejo.net/macao-onde...-de-autodefesa-para-primeiro-combate-ao-fogo/


----------



## bandevelugo (24 Jun 2017 às 20:20)

Snifa disse:


> Na minha opinião  um fogo numa floresta de eucaliptos não  pode ser o mesmo de numa floresta de carvalhos por exemplo, o tipo de árvore, a sua composição, os oleos e gases que libertam sob altas temperaturas tem muita importância  na propagação mais rápida ou lenta dos incêndios, há  estudos sobre isso.O verdadeiro problema da floresta portuguesa é  o eucalipto, árvore que desvirtua completamente a nossa floresta nativa, árvore que seca imenso  os solos, árvore feia do ponto de vista paisagistico,contudo será  muito lucrativa para as celuloses...e enquanto assim for, iremos assistir a este triste espetáculo todos os anos.




Snifa, tens todo o direito de gostar desta ou daquela espécie de árvore, ou deste ou doutro tipo de matas. É uma questão de gosto pessoal, não se discute - eu próprio gosto mais de umas do que outras (e só detesto as invasoras!)

Mas não podemos "misturar alhos com bugalhos" e espalhar informação que não é correta. Uma coisa são os nossos gostos, e o que achamos que deve ser a floresta (mesmo que ela seja de outros cidadãos), outra coisa é informação técnica e científica rigorosa - e a realidade do território, do dia a dia.

No primeiro caso, os cientistas e técnicos (pelo menos os mais sérios e competentes) não acham maior perigo de incêndio nos eucaliptais (ou nos pinhais) do que, por exemplo, nos carvalhais ou castanhais. Vê este quadro que aqui anexo, retirado deste excelente artigo: http://gdoc.uevora.pt/487081 


Mais relevante do que a espécie, é a forma como são geridas as matas. Por que não ardem as matas do Estado no litoral, sendo quase exclusivamente de pinheiros bravos? Porque são ordenadas. Por que ardem menos as matas das celuloses, que são quase todas de eucalipto? Por que as empresas tratam delas. Por que não ardem os montados com sobreiros e azinheiras? Porque por baixo têm agricultura e pastorícia, que limpam os matos, e os donos fazem aceiramentos. Mas atenção: em 2004 arderam 25000 hectares seguidos de sobreiral na serra do Algarve, que não estavam limpos!!!

Se as matas estão tratadas, ardem menos, se estão ao abandono, têm mais probabilidade de arder. Sejam carvalhos, eucaliptos, pinheiros, ou sobreiros. Tudo o resto, e não leves a mal, é poesia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2017 às 20:37)

Se a culpa é do eucalipto e das empresas de celulose. Então, como é que as áreas que são das empresas de celulose pouco ardem?  Pouco ardem, porque simplesmente fazem a limpeza dos terrenos e do mato.

Se, em Portugal limpassem as áreas circundantes às casas e limpassem os matos, ardia muito menos, mas só se lembram é quando o fogo vem e leva tudo, prevenção e limpeza zero.

Quantas casas estavam limpas de mato, nos dias em que as tv's mostraram os incêndios? Não vi, assim tantas. Se eles não limpam sequer em redor das casas quanto mais as matas.

Que apliquem multas pesadas a quem não limpar, mas quem não tem capacidade financeira para o fazer, que o Estado ajude esses proprietários.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2017 às 20:50)

Concordo, falta muita limpeza e prevenção (outro dos grandes problemas), se a isso  juntarmos a limitação  do eucalipto e a plantação de especies nativas, ai acredito que as coisas podem mudar para melhor em termos de incêndios, mas já  sabemos, isto que falo, é  uma utopia..porque será  que Portugal,  um País pequeno,tem das maiores áreas  de eucalipto da Europa?
Adivinhem o que vão  plantar nestes locais que arderam...ou melhor nem é  preciso plantar, os eucaliptos regeneram-se bem, aquilo daqui por uns tempos está  tudo a rebentar das cinzas ..uma verdadeira praga.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2017 às 21:04)

Acho que a malta não tem noção do que implica a 'limpeza dos terrenos'. Um exemplo:



> Com cerca de 41.000 hectares de área, 122 lugares e aldeias onde residem cerca de sete mil e quinhentas pessoas, 80.000 pequenas propriedades e 95% de área florestal, Mação viu o seu território ser devastado por incêndios nos últimos 30 anos.



Outro exemplo:



> Em Vila Nova de Paiva, concelho com 80 por cento da superfície ocupada pela floresta, limpar um hectare custa 350 euros, conta António João, um produtor florestal que juntou 132 parcelas de terra para plantar 62 hectares de eucalipto.



*Agricultor pode pagar multa milionária por limpar o próprio terreno*

*Dez mil proprietários notificados pela GNR para limpar terrenos*

Querem multar pesadamente os pequenos proprietários por não limparem os terrenos? O poder podem mas não se queixem quando isso causar um colapso da economia rural e um maior abandono das terras. Para a desertificação do interior já basta o êxodo urbano normal.

---

Pérolas de um passado recente  2009



> O Governo arranca, este mês, com um projecto para identificar os proprietários de milhares de terrenos sem dono conhecido. Estima-se que representem 20 por cento de todo o território.





> Para actualizar o cadastro de muitos milhares de propriedades, que se encontra profundamente desactualizado, o Governo considera que este levantamento é urgente, nomeadamente por causa dos incêndios, mas também para aumentar a receita fiscal. Um trabalho que se pretende esteja concluído em 2016.



A ideia proposta pelo António Louro (Mação - 1º artigo/exemplo) dificilmente será concretizado em PT no futuro a curto-prazo:



> A ideia assenta na "agregação de territórios de minifúndio com um mínimo de mil hectares, ganhando escala e estruturando empresarialmente o conceito de gestão do território, com a abertura a fundos de investimento e com solidez jurídica, respeitando a propriedade privada, e definindo racionalmente modelos de utilização agrícola e florestal dos espaços".



A predominância da propriedade privada de grandes dimensões poderia contribuir para uma melhor gestão dos terrenos mas provavelmente iria acelerar mais ainda a proliferação do eucalipto em detrimento da flora indígena (bem como fomentar a concentração das terras nas mãos de poucas personagens ao estilo dos países de 3º mundo). Será essa uma boa solução?


----------



## bandevelugo (24 Jun 2017 às 21:36)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, falta muita limpeza e prevenção (outro dos grandes problemas), se a isso  juntarmos a limitação  do eucalipto e a plantação de especies nativas, ai acredito que as coisas podem mudar para melhor em termos de incêndios, mas já  sabemos, isto que falo, é  uma utopia..porque será  que Portugal,  um País pequeno,tem das maiores áreas  de eucalipto da Europa?
> Adivinhem o que vão  plantar nestes locais que arderam...ou melhor nem é  preciso plantar, os eucaliptos regeneram-se bem, aquilo daqui por uns tempos está  tudo a rebentar das cinzas ..uma verdadeira praga.



A razão porque Portugal é o país da Europa com mais eucaliptos é bastante simples e prosaica: é que o eucalipto (a espécie que os proprietários privados gostam) só se dá nas partes da Europa sem geadas severas no inverno. Nunca na vida o eucalipto poderia crescer na Alemanha, na Suécia ou mesmo em França... porque não sobreviveria ao primeiro janeiro!!! Só em estufas...

É por essa mesma razão que poucos ou nenhuns eucaliptos (glóbulos) existem nos distritos de Bragança ou da Guarda. No resto da Europa, encontra-se nas regiões litorais de Espanha (Galiza e Cantábria), Itália, Irlanda, Grécia, e pouco mais.

E também por outra razão muito importante: na Europa, 50% das matas são do Estado, em Portugal são... 2 ou 3%! O resto é de proprietários particulares ou de baldios, que têm de arranjar rendimento para manter as suas matas. Ou então deixar ao abandono.


----------



## huguh (24 Jun 2017 às 23:48)

75bombeiros em São Miguel de Acha, Idanha-a-Nova
incêndio começou às 23h


----------



## slbgdt (25 Jun 2017 às 02:29)

Boa noite. Deixo aqui um link para um artigo de opinião de alguém que trabalha na área e percebe de incêndios acerca da origem do incendio de Pedrógão e o que desenvolvimento 

http://www.fogosflorestais.pt/2017/06/a-origem-do-grande-incendio-florestal.html?m=1


----------



## JCARL (25 Jun 2017 às 12:18)

slbgdt disse:


> Boa noite. Deixo aqui um link para um artigo de opinião de alguém que trabalha na área e percebe de incêndios acerca da origem do incendio de Pedrógão e o que desenvolvimento
> 
> http://www.fogosflorestais.pt/2017/06/a-origem-do-grande-incendio-florestal.html?m=1



links sobre a temática:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/fenomenos.meteo/index.jsp?page=dea.raio.xml

http://repositorio.chlc.min-saude.pt/bitstream/10400.17/2382/1/Tecno Hosp 34.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalh...tirada-de-400-pessoas---el-pais?ref=HP_Grupo1

Um parque natural com uma riqueza fenomenal, quer em termos de fauna, quer em termos de flora. 


*Além das pessoas retiradas pelas autoridades, centenas de habitantes deixaram as suas casas em Mazagón pela sua própria iniciativa, para se alojarem em casas de familiares na região, acrescentou o diário.*

Parece que, em Espanha, as pessoas sabem as medidas de auto-protecção, em Portugal é preciso apontarem quase uma pistola à cabeça para serem evacuados. 

Em Espanha, estão 200 bombeiros e 21 meios aéreos, em Portugal estão mais de 1000 bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos (incluindo a ajuda da UE). .
.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2017 às 14:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalh...tirada-de-400-pessoas---el-pais?ref=HP_Grupo1
> 
> Um parque natural com uma riqueza fenomenal, quer em termos de fauna, quer em termos de flora.
> 
> ...



Provavelmente lá não acontecerá nem aconteceria uma EN 236 como aqui, parecem ter outra mentalidade, organização e acima de tudo prevenção e antecipação do perigo.


----------



## huguh (25 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

incêndio em Soure, 66 bombeiros


----------



## slbgdt (25 Jun 2017 às 15:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalh...tirada-de-400-pessoas---el-pais?ref=HP_Grupo1
> 
> Um parque natural com uma riqueza fenomenal, quer em termos de fauna, quer em termos de flora.
> 
> ...



Não adianta ter muitos e não os saber usar


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

Dust Devil na zona queimada dos incêndios na zona de Góis ontem:


----------



## cova beira (25 Jun 2017 às 16:46)

bandevelugo disse:


> Snifa, tens todo o direito de gostar desta ou daquela espécie de árvore, ou deste ou doutro tipo de matas. É uma questão de gosto pessoal, não se discute - eu próprio gosto mais de umas do que outras (e só detesto as invasoras!)
> 
> Mas não podemos "misturar alhos com bugalhos" e espalhar informação que não é correta. Uma coisa são os nossos gostos, e o que achamos que deve ser a floresta (mesmo que ela seja de outros cidadãos), outra coisa é informação técnica e científica rigorosa - e a realidade do território, do dia a dia.
> 
> ...




Limpar todas as matas do pais é uma ideia ridícula toda a gente sabe que isso nunca  vai acontecer, tal como os fogos irão sempre existir, aquilo que para mim conta nesta discussão é que pinheiros e eucaliptos tornam os incêndios incontroláveis e provocam tragedias como a que aconteceu, isso é inegável. Em relação ao incêndio do caldeirão tanto quanto sei a regeneração dos sobreiros foi rápida tendo-se perdido uma baixa percentagem de sobreiros. 

Aqui na encosta da Covilhã depois dos últimos incendiosos carvalhos foram os únicos que sobreviveram.


----------



## huguh (25 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

Depois de termos cá os espanhóis, agora somos nós que infelizmente temos que andar lá a fazer reportagens

*Incêndio na província Huelva obriga à retirada de milhares de pessoas *






O fogo começou na localidade de Moguer, perto do parque natural de Donhana, cerca de setenta quilómetros da fronteira com Portugal.
Os relatos avançados pela imprensa espanhola dão conta de uma madrugada de angústia.

O ministerio da Administração Interna espanhol assegura que 2100 pessoas tiveram de abandonar a zona afetada pelos fogos, que estavam a ser instigados pelo forte vento.

Mais de mil e quinhentas estavam alojadas em parques de campismo de Donhana.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/i...ga-a-retirada-de-milhares-de-pessoas_a1010347


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Gravísimo incendio provocado () en el entorno del espacio natural más importante de Europa, la mayor reserva ecológica del continente y su punto de mayor biodiversidad!! Reserva de la Biosfera, Patrimonio Mundial de la UNESCO, etc.

En verde el Parque Nacional (54.251 hectáreas)
En azul el Parque Natural (68.236 hectáreas)
Total: 122.487 hectáreas






De momento está afectando a la zona más occidental del Parque Natural:





Esto es lo que se está quemando. Entorno del Parador Nacional de Mazagón :





























Bosques inmensos que son hábitat esencial para el lince ibérico o el águila imperial ibérica entre otras muchísimas especies. Ejemplo del lince ibérico:





Así estaba esta noche


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Viento racheado

Desde Matalascañas


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

Luchando para evitar que se queme Doñana desde el aire:

Más vídeos:


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 20:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jun 2017 às 20:41)

*Incêndio no sul de Espanha isola 50 mil pessoas*
25 jun 2017 20:20

Cerca de 50.000 pessoas ficaram hoje isoladas na localidade de Matalascañas devido ao incêndio que começou em Moguer (Huelva), sul de Espanha, que obrigou ao corte de várias estradas, segundo autoridades espanholas citadas pelos meios de comunicação social locais.






Um incêndio florestal deflagrou na noite de sábado numa zona de pinheiros e de culturas de Moguer (Huelva), tendo penetrado no Parque Natural de Doñana, e está a ser combatido por mais de 550 operacionais do Infoca (o serviço andaluz de extinção de incêndios), da Unidade Militar de Emergências (UME) e do Consórcio Provincial de Bombeiros, apoiados por mais de duas dezenas de veículos e cerca de 25 meios aéreos.

Segundo fontes dos municípios afetados, citadas pelo jornal El Pais, foram cortadas três estradas, entre elas a A-494 e A-483, que ligam a Matalascañas, uma estância no coração do núcleo turístico no Parque Nacional de Doñana, deixando 50.000 pessoas dependentes da reabertura, mas com as autoridades a assegurar que não correm risco.

A conselheira de justiça e do interior da Junta de Andalucía, Rosa Aguilar, apelou à tranquilidade das populações que aguardam a reabertura das estradas. Na zona está um contingente de cerca de 80 guardas civis que estão a gerir o trânsito e a prestar auxilio às cerca 2.000 pessoas que ficaram desalojadas na sequência do fogo (sobretudo de alojamentos turísticos).

Também a praia de Matalascañas está temporariamente isolada, à espera que o incêndio dê uma trégua aos milhares de turistas que "aguardam indicações para pegar nos carros, sem saber para onde ir".

"Matalascañas só tem duas vias de acesso, a estrada que une com Mazagón, que está cortada – e bem - desde cedo, e que leva a Rocío e a Almonte, onde se apanha a autoestrada que leva a Sevilha. Não há por onde sair", explicou à agência de notícias espanhola EFE, Gregorio Corbalán, habitante do município.

Esta estância balnear hospeda frequentemente milhares de visitantes de cidades vizinhas, especialmente de Sevilha, que passam o fim de semana em hotéis ou a acampar na área.

De acordo com a EFE, da praia não se vê o incêndio, apenas os aviões bombardeiros que recolhem água do mar.

"Disseram-nos que é muito difícil que o fogo chegue até aqui, embora o acampamento de Mazagn, que é a 10 quilómetros tenha sido completamente queimado", observou um outro visitante citado pela EFE.

A presidente da Junta de Andalucia, Susana Díaz, já agradeceu na rede social Twitter à população de Matalascañas a sua colaboração "facilitando o trabalho dos operacionais contra o incêndio em torno [do parque] de Doñana".

As chamas obrigaram a retirar os turistas que estavam no hotel Solvasa, os parques de campismo Doñana e Cuesta de la Barca, assim como o Instituto Nacional de Técnica Aeroespacial do Ministério da Defesa (INTA) na base de El Arenosillo e várias vivendas, segundo o serviço de emergências citado pela EFE.

Segundo fontes do Infoca, a localidade de Mazagón "praticamente esvaziou de gente".
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendio-no-sul-de-espanha-isola-50-mil-pessoas


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

*Espanha: incêndio corta estradas e isola 50 mil pessoas*
Fogo isolou localidade de Matalascañas, no sul de Espanha, e obrigou ao corte de estradas. Floresta perto do Parque Natural de Doñana arde desde sábado


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacion...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Tremendo


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2017 às 22:47)

*Unidade dos Fuzileiros de reorganização de catástrofes faz estreia em Pedrógão*

*



*
Uma nova unidade especial dos Fuzileiros da Marinha portuguesa, de reorganização de catástrofes, vai fazer a sua estreia no cenário de Pedrógão Grande.

A informação foi revela, hoje, pelo presidente da Câmara de Pedrógão, à entrada para a missa evocativa das 64 vítimas mortais do incêndio florestal que devastou o concelho.

Valdemar Alves adiantou aos jornalistas que esta brigada chegou hoje ao terreno e “creio que vão estrear-se em Pedrógão Grande”.

Segundo refere “vão fazer a reorganização virada para as pessoas”, na área da saúde, psicologia e logística.

O autarca disse que “alguns oficiais da Marinha estavam na altura de umas grandes cheias no Estados Unidos da América, e aperceberam-se deste tipo de unidade que existia lá, e da mais valia que seria ter também cá em Portugal. Formaram-se nos EUA e noutros locais, e estão aí”.

Frisou depois que são “estes valores que as forças armadas têm” e que “continuam ocultos”.

Na sua opinião “parece que há medo em mostrar à população civil o valor das Forças Armadas nestes momentos”.

Revelou também que os Fuzileiros vão estar no terreno até à próxima quinta-feira, mas que se for necessário deverão ficar mais alguns 
dias.

http://centrotv.pt/unidade-dos-fuzileiros-de-reorganizacao-de-catastrofes-faz-estreia-em-pedrogao/


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2017 às 23:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Unidade dos Fuzileiros de reorganização de catástrofes faz estreia em Pedrógão*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Interessante notícia.

*Marinha destaca 154 militares para segurança e apoio à população em Pedrógão Grande*

*Pedrógão Grande: Fuzileiros ajudam na vigilância da floresta e na evacuação de aldeias *

Algures os comunas devem estar a fumegar já que é o partido que geralmente tem uma grande aversão às operações "militares" domésticas.

Comparar os fuzileiros de PT com os americanos é pura ficção por diversos motivos. Os fuzileiros lá têm bateladas de trabalho: construir pontes temporárias, arranjar diques, evacuação aérea... Em PT dificilmente haverá um desastre em que a proteção civil não seja capaz de lidar relegando os militares para tarefas complementares (só mesmo um terramoto ao estilo de 1755 mas nesse caso as forças armadas só servirão para implementar a inevitável lei marcial). Ainda assim é um bom treino porque poderão a curto/médio prazo integrar missões estrangeiras. O mais grave da situação é mesmo isto:

*Pedrógão: único apoio psicológico no terreno está a ser dado pelos fuzileiros*



> "Tenho ouvido muita conversa de responsáveis, mas se algum pediu psicólogos, não sei. Fui eu que liguei logo duas ou três horas depois, porque vi a tragédia que íamos ter. Liguei para a Segurança Social (...), que avançou com algum apoio. Juntaram-se depois outros, voluntariamente, e agora já retiraram, porque não há fogo", concluiu.



Não é admirar até porque a GNR nem a PSP têm meios de psicologia para si quanto mais para dispensar aos outros. As consequências do trauma podem não aparecer agora. Podem aparecer daqui a semanas ou meses. Mas aí estão (ainda mais) por sua conta.


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2017 às 00:39)

Continúan los hechos lamentables. 1 lince muerto en el desalojo del centro de cría de El Acebuche y 13 adultos que no han podido ser capturados para su traslado:


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jun 2017 às 01:04)

cova beira disse:


> Limpar todas as matas do pais é uma ideia ridícula toda a gente sabe que isso nunca  vai acontecer, tal como os fogos irão sempre existir, aquilo que para mim conta nesta discussão é que pinheiros e eucaliptos tornam os incêndios incontroláveis e provocam tragedias como a que aconteceu, isso é inegável. Em relação ao incêndio do caldeirão tanto quanto sei a regeneração dos sobreiros foi rápida tendo-se perdido uma baixa percentagem de sobreiros.
> 
> Aqui na encosta da Covilhã depois dos últimos incendiosos carvalhos foram os únicos que sobreviveram.




Caro Cova da Beira, mistura tudo nos seus argumentos! 

Uma coisa é a capacidade dos ecossistemas recuperarem após incêndio, outra é se ardem com maior ou menor facilidade (e com que intensidade). As árvores têm diferentes estratégias de reagir aos incêndios, assegurando a sua permanência, e os pinheiros, eucaliptos, sobreiros e carvalhos, que vivem todos em climas de características mediterrânicas, são extremamente eficientes a lidar com o fogo e a sobreviver (cada um à sua maneira).

Outra coisa é a intensidade dos incêndios e isso depende sobretudo da estrutura da floresta e da carga térmica presente (para além da fisiografia do terreno e da situação meteorológica, como é óbvio). 

"Pinheiros e eucaliptos tornam os incêndios incontroláveis e provocam tragédias"??!! Então e o que dizer das pessoas que morreram nos incêndios de 2003 em zonas de montado de sobreiro (eg. Chamusca)? O Cova da Beira já viu a fotografia colocada pelo *Huguh* logo a seguir ao seu post? Vê lá algum pinheiro ou eucalipto?

E, se tiver dúvidas do que eu digo, coloque-se junto a uma frente de fogo num giestal de 5m de altura (nem precisa de ser numa encosta) e veja o que acontece... Mas primeiro fale com os bombeiros!


----------



## weatherbox (26 Jun 2017 às 01:40)

slbgdt disse:


> Boa noite. Deixo aqui um link para um artigo de opinião de alguém que trabalha na área e percebe de incêndios acerca da origem do incendio de Pedrógão e o que desenvolvimento
> 
> http://www.fogosflorestais.pt/2017/06/a-origem-do-grande-incendio-florestal.html?m=1



Embora o texto seja interessante e demonstre algum conhecimento que é bastante útil nesta questão, e por isso merece-me todo e mais algum respeito, enferma contudo de alguns problemas de análise quanto a mim

Começemos:

1) Parece que já se dá por certo que não houve trovoada próxima, por uma razão muito simples, a essa hora as nuvens ainda não estavam lá, a trovoada estava na região de Oleiros, bastante próximo, mas não lá

2) Existe realmente a rara possibilidade de descargas eléctricas positivas propagarem-se para fora da bigorna (anvil cloud), o 1º problema sobre essa teoria é que isso acontece em trovoadas muito severas e a trovoada que nessa altura estava na zona de Oleiros não era assim tão severa

3) E a acontecer, esse tipo de descargas positivas são brutais, são das mais intensas que a atmosfera é capaz de gerar ao percorrer dezenas de quilometros, seria estranho a rede do IPMA não apanhar uma descarga eléctrica desse tipo


----------



## weatherbox (26 Jun 2017 às 01:55)

4) E garanto que quando uma descarga dessas positvas bate finalmente no solo que a mesma se faz ouvir, de forma muito ruidosa, o som parece uma bomba que rasga sucessivas camadas de ar como se fosse um tecido para finalmente acabar numa enorme explosão


----------



## slbgdt (26 Jun 2017 às 06:36)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Cova da Beira, mistura tudo nos seus argumentos!
> 
> Uma coisa é a capacidade dos ecossistemas recuperarem após incêndio, outra é se ardem com maior ou menor facilidade (e com que intensidade). As árvores têm diferentes estratégias de reagir aos incêndios, assegurando a sua permanência, e os pinheiros, eucaliptos, sobreiros e carvalhos, que vivem todos em climas de características mediterrânicas, são extremamente eficientes a lidar com o fogo e a sobreviver (cada um à sua maneira).
> 
> ...



Basta ver como arde em Espanha neste momento.
Não devem comer gelados com a testa.
Não há incêndio que ande mais rápido que um incêndio num moutado.
O giestal arde e muito bem.
Basta ver em zonas como Viseu ou Vila Verde.
Uma vez um Eng Florestal muito rodado e dos melhores a fazer contra fogo no país e que acabou afastado pelo ICNF por ter ideias, disse me:
Nos anos 80 eram os bombeiros que ganhavam ao metro e incendiavam.
Nos 90: as imobiliárias para comprarem terreno para construir.
Nos 00: os madeireiros para comprarem lenha mais barata.
Nos 10 estamos a assistir a diabolizacão do eucalipto.
Esquecem que o eucalipto já foi introduzido há muitos anos ainda antes de haver grandes incêndios em Portugal.
O mais engraçado é que quem é grande activista dessa ideia vive numa cidade e não consegue ter massa crítica para pensar que no interior não ha estado e o eucalipto vai mantendo lá pessoas porque e a única forma de tira e rendimento da floresta.
É muito bonito plantar carvalhos mas quem cuida deles? 
Vamos encher o interior de carvalhos e depois temos pessoas no litoral e o resto é deserto.
Recomendo que oicam a reportagem tsf de quinta feira passada.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Jun 2017 às 06:38)

@weatherbox  meti cá no fórum por desconhecer se era possível a tal trovoada. 
Ele fala aí que o IPMA registou uma trovoada positiva na zona de início do incêndio e pouco antes do alerta


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 12:31)

Terrível este incêndio no Parque Natural de Doñana, uma reserva abissal de fauna e flora. A Península Ibérica está condenada a estes descalabros.


----------



## cova beira (26 Jun 2017 às 12:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Basta ver como arde em Espanha neste momento.
> Não devem comer gelados com a testa.
> Não há incêndio que ande mais rápido que um incêndio num moutado.
> O giestal arde e muito bem.
> ...






A tua solução passa por ficar então tudo na mesma. 

Os incendios em montados devem ser realmente muito rápidos e perigosos, alias ninguém pega fogo ao alentejo porque pode arder todo de uma vez.

Em relação á economia gostava de saber os lucros de um hectare de eucalipto comparado com um hectare de sobreiro, não faço ideia dos números mas era interessante comparar estes valores. Além de que o hectare de eucalipto o mais provável é já ser vendido todo queimado.


----------



## kikofra (26 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

Como está a situação por espanha?


----------



## kikofra (26 Jun 2017 às 15:39)

isto nao da mais de 64 mortos?


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

kikofra disse:


> isto nao da mais de 64 mortos?



Estranha contabilidade! 

De onde tiraste isto?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

kikofra disse:


> isto nao da mais de 64 mortos?



96...


----------



## kikofra (26 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

MSantos disse:


> Estranha contabilidade!
> 
> De onde tiraste isto?


vi num forum, mas lá diziam que vinha no expresso


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2017 às 16:15)

Sem comentários...

*Presidente da Câmara nega*

*Passos diz que há "pessoas que puseram termo à vida" por falta de apoio em Pedrógão*

*



*

Passos Coelho diz saber que houve "pessoas que puseram termo à vida por falta de apoio" na resposta ao incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.

As declarações foram feitas aos jornalistas, esta segunda-feira, ao comentar a atuação do Estado na resposta ao incêndio em Pedrógão Grande.

"Não é necessária nenhuma auditoria para saber que o Estado falhou. O Estado falhou", afirmou. "Tenho conhecimento de que há vítimas indiretas, pessoas que puseram termo à vida, que em desespero se suicidaram, que não receberam apoio em tempo devido", declarou o líder do PSD, durante uma visita a Castanheira de Pêra, sem especificar onde e em que momento essas pessoas terão morrido.

Presidente da Câmara de Pedrógão nega

Valdemar Alves garante não ter conhecimento de qualquer caso de suicídio relacionado com o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. "Há boatos, há muito boatos",a circular, diz o presidente da Câmara de Pedrógão Grande, que garante não ter tido qualquer informação nesse sentido. "Peço às pessoas que não acreditem em boateiros", acrescentou.

António Costa também reagiu às afirmações de Pedro Passos Coelho, recomendando cautela. "Devemos ser todos muito prudentes nas afirmações que fazemos", aconselha o primeiro-ministro. "Não com base em rumores, notícias avulsas e no diz-que-disse", concluiu.


http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...a-por-falta-de-apoio-em-pedrogao-8591414.html


----------



## Hawk (26 Jun 2017 às 16:26)

Há algum número em relação a pessoas desaparecidas nesta tragédia? Normalmente, em tragédias com elevado número de mortos/feridos, ainda por cima numa zona tão vasta como esta, há sempre pessoas dadas como desaparecidas nos primeiros dias / semanas até que as autoridades informam que não há desaparecidos. Neste caso, o Governo alguma vez indicou que haveriam pessoas desaparecidas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 16:32)

Hawk disse:


> Há algum número em relação a pessoas desaparecidas nesta tragédia? Normalmente, em tragédias com elevado número de mortos/feridos, ainda por cima numa zona tão vasta como esta, há sempre pessoas dadas como desaparecidas nos primeiros dias / semanas até que as autoridades informam que não há desaparecidos. Neste caso, o Governo alguma vez indicou que haveriam pessoas desaparecidas?


Sim eu lembro-me que havia desaparecidos que entretanto foram localizados mortos...


----------



## jonas (26 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

kikofra disse:


> isto nao da mais de 64 mortos?


Aqui a 2/3 dias também falaram nesse facto no programa da manha da Sic.Fiquei algo confuso e surpreso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Snifa disse:


> Sem comentários...
> 
> *Presidente da Câmara nega*
> 
> ...


Isto é muito triste, já vale tudo! Até o padre e o presidente da camara o desmentiram! Vergonha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

*Provedor da Santa Casa assume que induziu Passos em erro. “Não se confirma nenhum suicídio”
http://expresso.sapo.pt/politica/2017-06-26-Provedor-da-Santa-Casa-assume-que-induziu-Passos-em-erro.-Nao-se-confirma-nenhum-suicidio*


*Passos falou de suicídios em Pedrógão sem confirmar essa informação
http://expresso.sapo.pt/politica/2017-06-26-Passos-falou-de-suicidios-em-Pedrogao-sem-confirmar-essa-informacao*


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto é muito triste, já vale tudo! Até o padre e o presidente da camara o desmentiram! Vergonha!



É outro Marta Soares 

*Profissionais da Guarda denunciam falta de meios*

*“Governo está mais preocupado em salvar a pele” *



> E questiona ainda a ausência imediata de uma comissão no terreno a investigar o que aconteceu: “o incêndio foi há uma semana. Ainda não há uma comissão no terreno a investigar. Há uma semana!”



Investigação já deve haver mas tem o objetivo da proteção do regime. Felizmente vai haver muita malta da GNR e da ANPC que não vai querer ser o bode expiatório. Que venha a peixaria. Zangam-se as comadres...


----------



## Luis Tovar (26 Jun 2017 às 16:58)

Não existe nenhum raio na zona de Pedrogão na hora indicada para o inicio do Fogo.

No site da meteogaliza da para voltar ao dia 17 para verificar os raios caídos na zona. O mais próximo é a este de Oleiros e depois das 16.00h.

Os testemunhos dizem que não houve nenhum trovão. Fala-se de um raio positivo e a km do local, mas um raio onde cai faz sempre barulho (expansão termica do Ar).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 17:03)

Luis Tovar disse:


> Não existe nenhum raio na zona de Pedrogão na hora indicada para o inicio do Fogo.


Isso nunca se vai saber a 100%. O raio pode não ter sido registado pelo IPMA.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto é muito triste, já vale tudo! Até o padre e o presidente da camara o desmentiram! Vergonha!



Eu podia dizer que estou surpreendida mas estaria a mentir. Não espero mais desse verme, sem ofensa aos vermes verdadeiramente ditos. E podem vir os PPC lovers a correr arranjar desculpas que não pretendo gastar um minuto a explicar o óbvio. Há momentos na vida que nos definem.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Orion disse:


> É outro Marta Soares



---



> Presidente da Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Pedrógão Grande, João Marques, também candidato à câmara de Pedrógão Grande pelo PSD, admite agora que deu informação errada a Passos por ter sido induzido em erro por “pessoas da freguesia”.



http://observador.pt/2017/06/26/houve-pessoas-que-se-suicidaram-em-desespero-diz-passos-coelho/

Os _trolls_ só se insurgem quando há malta de direita envolvida. Porque será?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Às tantas o mapa com o número de vítimas aumentado inclui as vítimas do Canadair (no ar e no chão) e os suicidas. Como se a tragédia já não fosse suficientemente dolorosa, ainda temos destas indignidades dignas da revista Maria. Enfim.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2017 às 18:01)

A mim não me interessa se é alguém da esquerda, do meio, ou da direita, estas declarações do PPC são um aproveitamento político da tragédia, é nojento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jun 2017 às 18:09)

Infelizmente estas coisas não são exclusivo nacional. Na sequência da tragédia da torre em Londres, vi um vídeo de uma maluca qualquer que dizia ter crescido na zona e que afirmava que não tinha encontrado nem um amigo ou conhecido da zona porque tinham morrido todos. Na altura, a 'contabilidade' oficial de mortos ia nos cinquenta e tal, segundo me lembro, e a maluca dizia que haveria mais de 500 mortos mas que o governo Inglês estava a esconder a realidade. Com toda a antipatia que tenho por Theresa May, é obra conseguir esconder 500 mortos. Terá subornado as famílias e amigos daquela gente toda? Enfm... A diferença é que aquela chanfrada não era líder da oposição nem jornalista. Era só mesmo chanfrada. Ou uma mistura entre chanfrada e "teorista" da conspiração, o que na verdade, muitas vezes é exactamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## dahon (26 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Luis Tovar disse:


> Não existe nenhum raio na zona de Pedrogão na hora indicada para o inicio do Fogo.
> 
> No site da meteogaliza da para voltar ao dia 17 para verificar os raios caídos na zona. O mais próximo é a este de Oleiros e depois das 16.00h.
> 
> Os testemunhos dizem que não houve nenhum trovão. Fala-se de um raio positivo e a km do local, mas um raio onde cai faz sempre barulho (expansão termica do Ar).



Se nem o detectores do IPMA detectam as descargas todas quanto mais os que estão em Espanha.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

kikofra disse:


> Como está a situação por espanha?



https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/569535


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

GNR diz que EN 236 não foi fechada por falta de comunicações e militares

A Associação dos Profissionais da Guarda (APG/GNR) disse hoje que a Estrada Nacional 236-1, no centro do país, onde morreram 47 pessoas encurraladas pelas chamas, não foi fechada devido à falha de comunicações e falta de militares.
*




*
© Global Imagens

O presidente da APG, César Nogueira, disse à agência Lusa que no dia 17 de junho, quando deflagrou o incêndio em Pedrógão Grande, o sistema de comunicações SIRESP (Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal) teve "falhas contínuas" e os militares também "não conseguiram utilizar o telemóvel pessoal" devido à falha de rede, impossibilitando-os de estabelecer qualquer contacto com o posto da GNR.

César Nogueira adiantou que o corte da estrada tinha que ser feito após ordens de quem estava a comandar as operações, que neste caso era a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.

"Tem que haver procedimentos e não houve essa ordem [corte da estrada]", disse, sublinhando que "houve um grande período de tempo sem rede".

Sobre o SIRESP, César Nogueira realçou também que "é recorrente" esta rede falhar em vários pontos do país e, como alternativa, os militares da GNR utilizam o telemóvel pessoal.

"O SIRESP tem falhas contínuas. Em muitos locais do país não se apanha qualquer sinal", disse.

O presidente da APG afirmou também que, na tarde de 17 de junho, estavam ao serviço do posto de Pedrógão Grande dois homens num carro em patrulha e outro militar no posto, efetivo idêntico nos outros dois concelhos afetados (Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera).

"Numa primeira fase, estavam os dois homens a patrulhar as ocorrências", sustentou, avançando que só depois foram reforçados os meios da Guarda Nacional Republicana, inclusive com aqueles que estavam de folga.

César Nogueira disse igualmente que esta situação de falta de meios é "o normal em todo o país", uma vez que metade do efetivo está em funções administrativas.

O presidente da APG adiantou ainda que alguns dos militares envolvidos ficaram afetados pelos acontecimentos trágicos e estão de baixa psicológica, tendo recebido ajuda especializada dos técnicos no terreno.

César Nogueira disse ainda que resolveu agora denunciar a situações, porque os militares da GNR "sentem-se injustiçados" e "bodes expiatórios" como se fossem responsáveis pela morte das 47 pessoas.

A agência Lusa contactou o Comando-Geral da GNR, que se escusou a prestar declarações.

Os incêndios que deflagraram na região centro, há uma semana, provocaram 64 mortos e mais de 200 feridos, e só foram dados como extintos no sábado.

Mais de dois mil operacionais estiveram envolvidos no combate às chamas, que consumiram 53 mil hectares de floresta, o equivalente a cerca de 75 mil campos de futebol.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=820906


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

kikofra disse:


> isto nao da mais de 64 mortos?



Escusado é escrever que a matemática do artigo é uma trampa mas face ao dinamismo da situação precisa-se é de outro instrumento: uma animação.

Só se ouve e lê a palavra 'excecional' e 'saberemos tudo até ao último pormenor (mas nada inquéritos ainda)' mas o fogo não chegou às aldeias logo a seguir. A animação dá uma ideia mais clara ao zé comum do tempo que (não) houve para se ter feito as coisas. E tem semelhanças com as cronologias estáticas:

- Onde começou o fogo e qual foi o seu trajeto? Quais foram os focos secundários e respetivo trajeto?
- Qual foi a resposta da proteção civil em tempo real? Que meios haviam e para onde foram mandados? Qual foi a cronologia do corte das estradas? Qual foi a cronologia da evacuação das aldeias? Que buracos houveram nas comunicações que causaram uma desatualização da posição das frentes do fogo (exemplo da eventual aceleração convectiva do incêndio na EN 236)?
...

Isso também se aplica aos meios aéreos incluindo o Canadair que não caiu. Que eu saiba a Proteção Civil não precisa de mandar avisos de fumo para comunicar com os aviões. Mas pelo tempo que demorou a fazer a confirmação básica é bem possível que isso tenha acontecido. Onde estavam os aviões e onde é que ocorreu a (inexistente) queda do Canadair? Onde estão as gravações do SIRESP aquando desse evento? Houve também falhas (convenientes) nisso?

O autarca de Pedrógão devia, no mínimo, abandonar as eleições para tentar salvar a face. Contudo, a minha teoria continua na mesma. A indignação relâmpago é própria dos _trolls_ de serviço. O país está perdido e não tem remédio. Qual é o cabimento do serviço de emergência ter uma componente lucrativa? Os portugueses de facto têm o que merecem começando por quem defendem por omissão.

Para terminar, deixo apenas uma opinião: Não publiquem artigos inteiros que no fim de contas só enchem a página (devido ao espaçamento) com (algumas) imagens, portais e dados desnecessários.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2017 às 20:05)

Sobre os números dessa notícia: parece-me que estão a somar os mortos das localidades com os mortos das localidades na N-236-1. O que eu ouvi foi 47 mortos na N-236-1 dos quais 30 não eram das aldeias envolventes.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

A matemática do artigo do Expresso é bem simples. Há mortos contabilizados duas vezes. Morreram 11 habitantes da aldeia de Pobrais, 10 dos quais estão também incluídos nos 47 mortos da N236-1.

Relativamente à ignição, não restam muitas dúvidas de que não foi uma descarga eléctrica atmosférica a causadora. Seria interessante saber-se por que o director nacional da PJ veio a público afirmar tão rapidamente que a causa tinha sido essa, com uma rapidez que não se coaduna com uma investigação séria.

Passos Coelho teve outro momento da sua habitual inabilidade. Mesmo que a informação fosse verdadeira, não tinha nada que a revelar. E deu argumentos para o PS desviar atenções daquilo que realmente interessa, o caos que se gerou no combate aos incêndios e as falhas em sistemas de comunicação caríssimos. O assunto Sebastião Pereira estava a esgotar-se...

Por outro lado tem de haver aquilo que chamam de "aproveitamento político" da tragédia. É óbvio que todos têm que questionar o governo por aquilo que se passou (e o cúmulo foi demorarem duas horas para confirmar se um avião tinha de facto caído). Se os partidos da extrema esquerda que são peritos nesse aproveitamento estão estranhamente calados, alguém tem de o fazer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Provedor da Santa Casa assume que induziu Passos em erro. “Não se confirma nenhum suicídio”
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/politica/2017-06-26-Provedor-da-Santa-Casa-assume-que-induziu-Passos-em-erro.-Nao-se-confirma-nenhum-suicidio*
> 
> 
> ...


Eu peço desculpa pelo tamanho da letra mas eu só postei o título da notícia, que já tinha este tamanho da letra. Não sei como mudar. Também já vinha a bold.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu peço desculpa pelo tamanho da letra mas eu só postei o título da notícia, que já tinha este tamanho da letra. Não sei como mudar. Também já vinha a bold.



A esse formato não tenho grande queixa mas se quiseres desformatar, na caixa de texto - à direita - há uma borracha. Seleciona o texto em questão e clica (às vezes não funciona devido a formatações prévias). Percebo a conveniência do _copy paste_ mas quando é feito muita vez a página começa a carregar de forma estranha e a leitura do tópico começa a ficar aborrecida.

Para selecionar partes relevantes do texto há também o + (dentro do quadrado) e em seguida o QUOTE.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jun 2017 às 20:28)

O líder da oposição deste país só tinha de ter um bocadinho de inteligência para, de forma subtil, capitalizar uma situação que ( goste-se ou não, queiramos ou não) lhe é (era?) politicamente favorável (sê-lo-ia sempre, estivesse PPC no governo e os outros na oposição). Há imensas perguntas por responder, há muitas responsabilidades ainda por apurar e bastava apenas ser comedido mas persistente na pressão. No entanto, não consegue evitar. E não consegue evitar porque aquele é ele. E é ele esteja no governo, esteja na oposição ou no escritório de uma loja de ferragens. PPC é aquilo: take it or leave it. Ainda nem percebeu que o mais grave (ainda que profundamente embaraçoso) nem foi a informação ser falsa mas sim tê-la mencionado. Sorte da geringonça e azar do PSD e, em última análise, do país que precisa de uma boa oposição para pôr os governos na ordem.


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 20:40)

Para os curiosos, o Landsat já atualizou as imagens  https://landsatlook.usgs.gov/viewer.html







Nesse aspeto o Sentinela 2A tem melhores imagens mas ainda deve demorar mais um pouco para que estejam disponíveis.


----------



## AndréGM22 (26 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

Para quem tiver interesse, reportagem muito interessante apesar de ser de 2014. E imagem lá onde existia uma zona sombra... Em Pedrogrão Grande... Coincidências.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Jun 2017 às 22:34)

Foto de Luís Gonçalves


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Foto de Luís Gonçalves



Depois é dividir isso em 5000 ou 10000 parcelas (vou ser conservador) e dá para ter uma ideia da impossibilidade que é 'limpar os terrenos'.

Quem tem dados mais recentes?


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 23:33)

Esperançosamente personagens como esta não participarão na investigação...




... mas não me vou adiantar. Há que saber os nomes dos investigadores.


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Jun 2017 às 23:51)

Orion disse:


> Depois é dividir isso em 5000 ou 10000 parcelas (vou ser conservador) e dá para ter uma ideia da impossibilidade que é 'limpar os terrenos'.
> 
> Quem tem dados mais recentes?




Orion, "limpar" os terrenos a eito é uma coisa do século passado... só quem não está "no meio" desconhece isso.

Desde 2003/2004 que a a estratégia oficial é "gerir" as continuidades e cargas de combustíveis em locais estratégicos, com objetivos claros e pré-definidos. Esses locais e zonas são identificados e os trabalhos programados em planos municipais (feitos pelas câmaras e aprovados por comissões municipais) e/ou em planos de gestão florestal de matas. Não tem nada a ver com "limpar tudo", como alguns menos avisados pensam. Vê aqui:  http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/guia-tec-pmdfci-abril12. Praticamente todos os concelhos têm estes planos municipais.

As perguntas que devias fazer eram: o que está no plano do meu concelho está a ser executado conforme o programado? A legislação foi cumprida? Os proprietários de matas e edifícios, a empresas detentoras de infraestruturas (estradas, linhas eléctricas, etc.) e as autoridades (locais ou fiscalizadoras) estão a fazer o que deviam?

É óbvio que a questão não é nada fácil, quanto mais não seja porque o país tem para aí 5 ou 6 milhões de hectares de florestas e matos, e mesmo só em locais "estratégicos", o que se deve fazer traduz-se em muitos milhares de hectares a executar anualmente. Está claro que um nível destes de investimento (na proteção das pessoas e das florestas) precisa quer de um trabalho de longo prazo, quer de empenho dos poderes públicos, que só surge após estas catástrofes.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2017 às 08:56)

"Caixa Negra"

*As 10 falhas críticas das comunicações no fogo de Pedrógão*

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) revelou, ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira, a "fita do tempo" das ações registadas no Sistema de Apoio à Decisão Operacional (SADO) - uma espécie de "caixa negra" da Proteção Civil - durante os primeiros dias do incêndio em Pedrógão Grande.

Na lista, que o presidente da ANPC, Joaquim Leitão, enviou ao primeiro-ministro António Costa, contam-se pelo menos dez momentos graves em que as comunicações via SIRESP falharam.

A primeira falha crítica foi registada às 19.45 horas da tarde do dia 17, horas depois de ter deflagrado o incêndio em Pedrógão Grande. Três pessoas da zona do Porto telefonaram para o 112. Contaram que estavam no interior de uma casa abandonada em Casalinho, cercadas pelas chamas. "Tentámos contacto com posto de comando e com o 2º CODIS sem sucesso", ficou registado no SADO.

Cinco minutos depois, o CDOS de Coimbra informava que, em Troviscais, um pai e um filho precisavam de "ajuda urgente". Mas, mais uma vez, não foi possível contactar o comando.

Às 21.28 horas, chegou a informação de que havia uma casa a arder e uma pessoa queimada em Ramalho, Vila Facaia. Contudo, o contacto com o posto de comando falhou novamente. Sete minutos, foi feita uma nova tentativa, desta feita também para os bombeiros. Sempre sem sucesso.

Pelas 21.47, um homem de 75 anos, com problemas respiratórios, pediu ajuda. Dizia que estava em Sarzedas de Vasco numa quinta, sozinho, e que tinha a casa a arder, não tendo água. Novamente, não foi possível contactar o posto de comando.

Às 22:45, um homem pede ajuda para a mulher, que estaria refugiada no carro. A casa de ambos já tinha ardido e não foi possível contactar o comando.

Já de madrugada, pelas 1.02 horas, o CDOS de Leiria reforçava o apelo para que insistisse junto da PT a resolução das "quebras constantes da rede SIRESP" e pedia apoio para o "levantamento das vítimas mortais" que se encontravam na EN236, "impedindo a passagem dos meios de combate".

Pelas 11.10 horas do dia 18, o SIRESP voltava a não funcionar e o sistema ROB, dos bombeiros e que estava a ser usado para colmatar as falhas, começa a não funcionar também.

Às 15.05, não se conseguia contactar os comandantes de setor, apesar de terem sido "feitas várias tentativas via SIRESP" e com recurso a telemóveis. Quase uma hora depois, esta situação ainda se mantinha. Perto das 19 horas, decidiu-se procurar um novo sítio para colocar o posto de comando, "considerando que não existiam comunicações".

Pelas 21.40 horas, já nem era possível entrar em contacto com os presidentes de Câmara para serem convocados para um briefing que decorreria às 22 horas.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...n=Editorial&utm_source=e-goi&utm_medium=email


----------



## Pek (27 Jun 2017 às 09:44)

kikofra disse:


> Como está a situação por espanha?



Controlado. Aproximadamente unas 11.000 hectáreas calcinadas




Fuente: https://twitter.com/eforestal

Impactantes imágenes de los "esqueletos" de _Pinus pinea _sobre los terrenos arenosos típicos de la franja quemada


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 10:56)

E assim vai mudando a bonita Paisagem da nossa Península Ibérica, a imagem aérea mostrando as águas quase cristalinas do Mediterrâneo em contraste com o preto envolvente é deprimente. Isto sinceramente deixa-me devastado.

Para bem dos Países do Sul da Europa, vamos esperar que o Verão não seja agreste, isto ainda mal começou e já está assim.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

Acho em PT seria necessário uma instituição de investigação independente em que quando há desastres naturais com vítimas mortais elabora-se longos relatórios em que se detalham todos os fatores proximais e distais. Por razões óbvias não pode ser a proteção civil a investigar-se nem os inquéritos da MP são suficientes porque tem por objetivo responsabilidades criminais. As experiências passadas ajudariam as gerações futuras.

Para mim dois bons exemplos disto vêm da Madeira, começando pelas inundações de 2010. O inquérito foi arquivado mas isso não quer dizer que uma série de erros acumulados aos longo dos anos não tenha contribuído decisivamente para o desastre. Quais foram esses erros? São sempre os mesmos mas não ficam 'oficializados'. E se um determinado fator correlaciona-se mas não é necessariamente causal, que fique escrito.

Ainda na Madeira, o que parece o tipo de iniciou o incêndio de 2016 está em tribunal mas, novamente, a situação é a mesma. É preciso vasculhar a 'net para se tentar saber pormenores acerca do evento (como por exemplo o vento Foehn característico da ilha). Independentemente do que aconteça ao jovem não deverá haver um estudo aprofundado de toda a situação. Mesmo que o incêndio tenha sido algo extraordinário não é por isso que perde a sua importância histórica.

Claro que a integridade da comissão e do processo também depende do contexto político e como mencionei na anterior publicação atribuir investigações a terceiras partes nem sempre é garantia de avaliações imparciais.

Quanto ao SIRESP...



> A Ministra da Administração Interna admite que o Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal (SIRESP) esteve "intermitente" durante uma fase do fogo de Pedrógão Grande.
> 
> Numa entrevista à RTP3, a Ministra da Administração Interna explicou: "a informação preliminar que tenho, mas foi pedido um relatório circunstanciado, que amanhã (quinta-feira) estará concluído, é que não houve uma falha total. Houve intermitências porque a fibra ótica foi destruída pelo incêndio mas foram colocadas às 20h00 redes móveis satélite para assegurar a rede SIRESP".



Bom, vou dar o benefício da dúvida. Está tudo a acontecer em tempo real e confusões podem acontecer. Por outro lado, a ministra está a defender o seu cargo, pode não querer culpabilizar os fracos pelos erros dos fortes, pode não querer hostilizar a malta com quem está a trabalhar ou a cadeia de comando à sua volta estava tão à nora que informou mal a ministra. São tudo opções válidas tendo em conta o contexto. Mas supostamente está tudo nas gravações. E, assumo eu, quando se está a falar para o boneco no rádio e finalmente se consegue ter contacto, acho que a primeira reação será criticar o sistema (acho é que impossível a liderança da ANPC não saber que o SIRESP estava a ser uma trampa em tempo real). A PPP do SIRESP está protegida contra fogos florestais? Se não está, aconselho chamarem ao incêndiário um terrorista já que a defesa do raio é fraquinha. Mas nunca subestimem a vontade de sobrevivência das pessoas e dos respetivos cargos. A meteorologia não vai desaparecer e apesar de certamente ter tido uma importância relevante há bons motivos para se exagerar o seu papel.

Novamente, que danos ou mortes podem ser atribuíveis às falhas do SIRESP? Quanto tempo duraram as 'intermitências'? Tinham todos os operacionais rádios do SIRESP como deviam ter? Houve problemas com a articulação do SIRESP com os 'meios alternativos'? Tudo questões relevantes. Serão respondidas verdadeiramente?

Fosse outro partido no poder e provavelmente a 'net já estava insuportável com tanto pedido de demissão de algumas personagens tendo em conta a magnitude e o tipo de desastre em questão. Mas, enfim, viva aos _trolls_ e aos idiotas úteis?


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Orion disse:


> Quanto ao SIRESP...



Acrescento que, a ser verdade, isto...



> Por volta das *17h*, reconhece-se necessidade de recolocar o Posto de Comando, pois não existem comunicações.



... não é uma 'intermitência'. É uma 'falha total'.

Vai uma aposta que o SIRESP esteve, de alguma forma, envolvido na bronca do Canadair?


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,
Depois de ter abandonado este Forum em 2015 (por razoes que na altura transmiti aos Moderadores) enquanto participante apenas,pois como leitor mantive uma assiduidade quase diária, sinto me na *obrigação moral* de voltar, e concretamente a este tópico! Acreditem que ponderei bastante e acredito igualmente que estão agora reunidas melhores condições para um *debate sério e sem complexos sobre esta questão* (aqui no Forum, bem como na Sociedade Civil)!
Relativamente ao terrível incêndio rural de Pedrogão, *em minha opinião*, julgo que a sociedade civil se esta a desviar do* essencial*!
Naturalmente que a origem deste incêndio é muito importante, as comunicações (ou a falta delas) importante o são, mas independentemente de tudo isso, acredito piamente que as mortes de Civis (de pelo menos 47), a destruição elevada de infraestruturas, morte de animais, e por fim (na base da pirâmide das prioridades) a brutal área ardida, teriam sempre estes trágicos números!
Para mim, antes de mais, gostaria de perceber o seguinte:

sabendo que se avizinhava uma situação sinóptica muito idêntica a 2003 (que castigou imensamente esta zona Centro), houve alguma medida mitigadora pelo pilar responsável pelo combate, mesmo antes de qualquer ignição?
aquando da ignição deste incêndio rural de Pedrogão, foi feita a triangulação de meios (habitual procedimento)?
qual o tempo de chegada do(s) primeiro(s) meio(s)?
qual(ais) a(s) razão(ões) que o COS na altura levantou para que o incêndio passasse a ataque ampliado?
e quantos minutos passaram até tal acontecer? os habituais 90m ou dado o comportamento do fogo passou mais cedo?
quando é montado o posto de comando, a célula de planeamento funcionou? Se não, porquê? Se sim, esta identificou a tipologia de incêndio presente? os pontos criticos? os pontos sensiveis? o(s) vectore(s) de propagação do fogo?
qual ou quais os comandantes de sector(es) das zonas onde houve mortes?
Estas questões, pode me estar a passar alguma, são para mim fundamentais para discutir seriamente este grave incidente!
O resto, SIRESP, origem, meios, etc...desculpem me a franqueza, mas são acessorias!


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

> Em vários momentos de sábado - dia em que começou o fogo - e até à segunda-feira seguinte, houve falhas graves no sistema, especialmente na rede SIRESP, que deveria pôr em contacto polícias, bombeiros, meios de socorro e proteção civil. O que se percebe nas gravações é que o sistema falhou repetidamente desde o final da tarde de sábado e durante a madrugada de domingo, a altura em que morreram a maior parte das vítimas.
> 
> O que contradiz o que disse Vaz Pinto, comandante da Proteção Civil, que num dos briefings com jornalistas disse que o SIRESP "não tinha tido falhas superiores a um minuto". Na altura, o responsável garantiu que as comunicações não comprometeram o socorro.



O CM até está a ser simpático. Outros relatos dizem isto:



> *As falhas de comunicação] muito curtas, inferiores a um minuto, meio minuto. Nunca comprometeram as operações e não têm tido muito significado".*
> 
> Perante essa garantia, deixa ainda outra: a de que os operacionais no terreno têm "a capacidade e a redundância para resolver as situações".



Qual é a justificação que agrada a todos sem exceção? Mais não conspiro...


----------



## jonas (27 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

AJB disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Depois de ter abandonado este Forum em 2015 (por razoes que na altura transmiti aos Moderadores) enquanto participante apenas,pois como leitor mantive uma assiduidade quase diária, sinto me na *obrigação moral* de voltar, e concretamente a este tópico! Acreditem que ponderei bastante e acredito igualmente que estão agora reunidas melhores condições para um *debate sério e sem complexos sobre esta questão* (aqui no Forum, bem como na Sociedade Civil)!
> Relativamente ao terrível incêndio rural de Pedrogão, *em minha opinião*, julgo que a sociedade civil se esta a desviar do* essencial*!
> Naturalmente que a origem deste incêndio é muito importante, as comunicações (ou a falta delas) importante o são, mas independentemente de tudo isso, acredito piamente que as mortes de Civis (de pelo menos 47), a destruição elevada de infraestruturas, morte de animais, e por fim (na base da pirâmide das prioridades) a brutal área ardida, teriam sempre estes trágicos números!
> ...


Respondendo á sua terceira pergunta, e lembrando-me das palavras ditas pelo senhor que deu o alerta para a igniçao, os meios demoraram entre 5 min a
10 min a chegar ao local do incêndio.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

AJB disse:


> O resto, SIRESP, origem, meios, etc...desculpem me a franqueza, mas são acessorias!



Será?



AJB disse:


> qual ou quais os comandantes de sector(es) das zonas onde houve mortes?



Antão chegas ao pé do comandante do setor e perguntas... Como é que esse desastre aconteceu? Diz-me lá. Como é que um comandante minimamente competente vai explicar uma situação sem mencionar meios e comunicações? Vai dizer que foi uma nuvem mal disposta que descarregou a sua fúria na zona e nada podia ter sido feito já que todos os meios disponíveis eram mais que suficientes e cheios de coragem. Conveniente não é?



AJB disse:


> Naturalmente que a origem deste incêndio é muito importante, as comunicações (ou a falta delas) importante o são, mas independentemente de tudo isso, acredito piamente que as mortes de Civis (de pelo menos 47), a destruição elevada de infraestruturas, morte de animais, e por fim (na base da pirâmide das prioridades) a brutal área ardida, teriam sempre estes trágicos números!



Quem diz? As comunicações falharam mais aquando das mortes. Correlação não é necessariamente causalidade mas é um bocado cedo para dizer o que quer que seja não achas? Até agora todos os apressados falharam miseravelmente: PJ, IPMA, MAI, ANPC, PPC... Não quero que te juntes ao grupo 

No fim-de-semana o SIRESP funcionou lindamente. Ontem teve algumas falhas. Hoje afinal o sistema funcionou desastradamente. Em pulgas para saber o que será dito amanhã 

A fita do tempo está muito incompleta. Que foi feito dessa malta que foi afetada pela quebra nas comunicações?



> O *último caso grave* tem registo de entrada na “fita do tempo” às 22:45 quando um homem pede socorro para a esposa que se refugiou dentro da viatura, depois da casa já ter ardido. Mais uma vez a informação não chegou ao Posto de Comando e ajuda não chegou.


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

jonas disse:


> Respondendo á sua terceira pergunta, e lembrando-me das palavras ditas pelo senhor que deu o alerta para a igniçao, os meios demoraram entre 5 min a
> 10 min a chegar ao local do incêndio.


Obrigado
Significa então que o ataque inicial falhou dado, presumo, o comportamento do fogo ter os seus 3 parâmetros básicos (velocidade de propagação, comprimento de chama e energia libertada pela frente) superiores à capacidade de extinção dos meios de combate!
Dessa forma posso depreender que haveria aí um sinal de que este incendio rural poderia passar a ataque ampliado (duração superior a 90m pelo menos). 
Continuo no campo especulativo, mas minimamente fundamentado, e adianto então que o ataque ampliado deve ter sido iniciado (no máximo ) pelas 15h/15h30m!
Nessa altura se estava constituída uma célula de planeamento (passo obrigatório no SGO, sistema de gestão operacional)), ela recebeu informação do CNOS, info meteorológica do IPMA?
Se não porquê?
Se sim, esta ou não nessa info, referida a existência de forte possibilidade de instabilidade?


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 16:34)

Orion disse:


> Será?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando há a setorização de um incêndio rural, a cada setor são atribuidos meios de combate e um comandante! A partir desse momento o COS comunica, naquele setor, apenas com o Comandante dele! Digamos que os comandantes de setor são o "tentaculo" do polvo (no bom sentido claro).
Se um incendio no setor A esta a subir uma encosta, guiado pelo declive, no topo da encosta ele vai ter um ponto de alteração de comportamento. Digamos que aí tenderá a melhorar na perspetiva do seu combate! Se nessa encosta houver uma habitação, ela é um ponto sensivel que deverá ter a total atenção, assim como qualquer outra infraestrutura (ex: via de comunicação).
Caso o SIRESP tenha falhado totalmento, os comandantes de setor tem ainda a ROB para comunicar com o posto de comando! Que se saiba, até agora, essa não falhou!
As 47 mortes ocorrem numa estrada nacional. A GNR, mesmo sem comunicações (pois só tem o SIRESP) poderia fazer o chamado "cara a cara" com o comandante do setor onde ocorreram as morte e pedir que o Posto de comando dissesse de sua justiça quanto ao comportamento do fogo nomeadamente na velocidade de propagação e principalmente na direção(ões) que estava a ter...
Isso aconteceu?


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 16:38)

AJB disse:


> As 47 mortes ocorrem numa estrada nacional. A GNR, mesmo sem comunicações (pois só tem o SIRESP) poderia fazer o chamado "cara a cara" com o comandante do setor onde ocorreram as morte e pedir que o Posto de comando dissesse de sua justiça quanto ao comportamento do fogo nomeadamente na velocidade de propagação e principalmente na direção(ões) que estava a ter...
> Isso aconteceu?



É essa a questão. Se nem eu nem tu sabem verdadeiramente o que aconteceu como é que semelhantes conclusões podem já ser feitas? Para se dizer que se "fez tudo o que poderia ter sido feito" antes do tempo já bastou o Marcelo em mais um momento infeliz enquanto PR.

E se o posto do comando estava completamente à nora da situação no terreno (como obviamente estava a acontecer) não interessam o estado das comunicações (neste caso o SIRESP)?


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 16:50)

Orion disse:


> É essa a questão. Se nem eu nem tu sabem verdadeiramente o que aconteceu como é que semelhantes conclusões podem já ser feitas? Para se dizer que se "fez tudo o que poderia ter sido feito" antes do tempo já bastou o Marcelo em mais um momento infeliz enquanto PR.
> 
> E se o posto do comando estava completamente à nora da situação no terreno (como obviamente estava a acontecer) não interessam o estado das comunicações (neste caso o SIRESP)?


Repara, eu nunca referi que concordava com o PR, bem pelo contrario, acredito que bem mais poderia ter sido feito!
Não quero tirar conclusões precipitadas, como gentilmente me prevines, mas acredito que a vitima 0 deste incêndio rural foi o 3º Pilar, i.é, o Combate! Esse "morreu" a "cabeça", pois se não cumpria os desideratos do Plano Nacional de DFCI no que concerne a área ardida e nº de ocorrências, deixou de cumprir a sua GRANDE bandeira: Proteção de Pessoas e Bens!
Impedir que um Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO) fique "à nora" é tambem uma das funções do COS e da estrutura que o apoia! Como digo, julgo que a ROB (Rede Operacional de Bombeiros) nunca falhou!
E havendo setores, facilmente um veiculo percorre um, ou seja, facilmente o comandante do setor pode percorrer o seu setor para se inteirar do que se passa! Mesmo não havendo comunicação entre o setor da estrada nacional e o PCO, o comandante desse setor tinha liberdade, e obrigação, de indicar a GNR para não encaminhar veiculos para o fatidico local!
Adianto, através de uma pesquisa no Google earth, que desde o ponto provavel de inicio deste incêndio até ao local das 47 mortes, são cerca de 7km em linha reta, que o fogo percorreu em 5/6 horas (certo?)
Pergunto: não houve possibilidade nesse tempo de avaliar a progressão do incêndio?


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

*O relatório do SIRESP - Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal - sobre a atuação no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, divulgado esta terça-feira, conclui que não houve falhas do sistema neste fogo. 
*
Os serviços referem que o desempenho esteve à altura da complexidade do terreno.

SIC


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

Deve haver um apuramento cabal se o SIRESP falhou ou não e se sim em que momentos!
Como refiro, em minha opinião, 47 mortes haveria, pelo menos, mesmo que tudo no plano das comunicações corresse em pleno


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 17:02)




----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2017 às 17:04)

Eu continuo a achar que não estão a ter em conta a excepcionalidade das condições atmosféricas daquela tarde. 
Qual é o tipo de actuação dos bombeiros perante um downburst? Será que alguma vez alguém neste país combateu um incêndio com tais condicionantes.


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 17:08)

dahon disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que não estão a ter em conta a excepcionalidade das condições atmosféricas daquela tarde.
> Qual é o tipo de actuação dos bombeiros perante um downburst? Será que alguma vez alguém neste país combateu um incêndio com tais condicionantes.


Gostava de ir aí, ás "condições meteo excecionais", mas mais adiante...para já apenas referir que a sinotica de 2003 e esta era muito semelhante...
uma das diferenças foi a duração do episodio! Havia portanto historico!
Foi tido em conta?


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

Não foi tido em contra nem isso é habitual em Portugal, não é por acaso que a área ardida em Portugal não tem paralelo com outros países do sul da Europa.


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

As conclusões do relatorio do SIRESP SA são cabais...esperemos as cenas dos proximos tristes capitulos


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 17:22)

Dan disse:


> Não foi tido em contra nem isso é habitual em Portugal, não é por acaso que a área ardida em Portugal não tem paralelo com outros países do sul da Europa.


Concordo!
Julgo que poderemos calmamente abordar isso nos proximos dias, para já desmistificar a origem da ignição e das comunicações! Vamos dar tempo ao tempo e esperar que haja coragem politica nisto! As, até agora, 64 mortes merecem que se apure tudo e se necessário se destitua quem houver para destituir!
Um aparte: repararam nos 2600 ha ardidos em Moncorvo no final da ultima semana?
Parece banal não parece?


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2017 às 17:22)

Afinal o SIRESP não falhou, como seria se tivesse falhado: 

*SIRESP diz que esteve à altura e que "não houve interrupções"*

O SIRESP respondeu ao pedido do Governo e garante que "não houve interrupção no funcionamento da rede em consequência do incêndio" de Pedrógão Grande.

No "relatório de desempenho da rede SIRESP (Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal) no incêndio de Pedrógão Grande" divulgado esta terça-feira à tarde no Portal do Governo a empresa admite que das 16 estações bases que cobriam a zona do fogo, cinco entraram em "modo local" porque os cabos de fibra ótica arderam.

Contudo, a SIRESP garante que, mesmo em modo local, as comunicações eram possíveis - isto porque utilizam a tecnologia TETRA, que permite que quando uma estação base perde a interligação com as restantes, os terminais próximos comuniquem entre si "em modo direto". Por isso, conclui a empresa, "a rede SIRESP funcionou de acordo com a arquitetura que foi desenhada".


No período crítico do incêndio, entre as 19 horas do dia 17 e as 9 horas do dia 18, foram processadas mais de 100 mil chamadas através de 1092 terminais e, em cinco dias de fogo, 3301 terminais processaram mais de um milhão e 100 mil chamadas, alega a empresa, acrescentando que estes números demonstram que o desempenho do SIRESP "correspondeu e esteve à altura da complexidade do teatro das operações, assegurando as comunicações e a interoperabilidade das forças de emergência e segurança".

A empresa - que tem estado sob polémica, com a própria Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a apontar-lhe várias falhas - reconhece, contudo, que houve "situações de saturação na rede", ainda que não "significativas". E deixa um conjunto de recomendações ao Governo: avaliar a relação custo/benefício da instalação de transmissão redundante; reduzir o número de grupos de conversação nos teatros de operações, evitar chamadas privadas em situações de emergência; e haver maior disciplina nas comunicações.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...ura-e-que-nao-houve-interrupcoes-8595019.html


----------



## jonas (27 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

AJB disse:


> Concordo!
> Julgo que poderemos calmamente abordar isso nos proximos dias, para já desmistificar a origem da ignição e das comunicações! Vamos dar tempo ao tempo e esperar que haja coragem politica nisto! As, até agora, 64 mortes merecem que se apure tudo e se necessário se destitua quem houver para destituir!
> Um aparte: repararam nos 2600 ha ardidos em Moncorvo no final da ultima semana?
> Parece banal não parece?


Sim parece, tendo em conta os grandes incêndios do centro do pais.
Boa pergunta para as pessoas refletirem...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

AJB disse:


> Pergunto: não houve possibilidade nesse tempo de avaliar a progressão do incêndio?



Para mim esta é a questão fundamental, o não se ter actuado antecipadamente e preventivamente fechando estradas e desviando pessoas para locais seguros, até tendo em conta as condições meteorológicas  com células de trovoada ( secas) que podem gerar fortes ventos ( como sucedeu), quem coordenava sabia que um fogo com tempo instável e trovoadas e tudo o que daí advém, não é o mesmo que um fogo com tempo estável e pouco vento?

Parece que quem manda e coordena ficou numa " apatia" colectiva, sem capacidade de raciocínio nem actuação, ou seja "à nora"...


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

AJB disse:


> As conclusões do relatorio do SIRESP SA são cabais...esperemos as cenas dos proximos tristes capitulos



Admirado ficaria eu com outra conclusão.

Sabes como é que o SIRESP funciona? Procura a estação mais próxima? E se não encontrar? 

É possível que uma estação fique sobrecarregada com um excessivo número de chamadas?


----------



## AJB (27 Jun 2017 às 17:58)

Sinceramente não estou muito por dentro, mas julgo que sim...
Tenho que ler o relatorio completo...vi as conclusões!


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

AJB disse:


> Sinceramente não estou muito por dentro, mas julgo que sim...
> Tenho que ler o relatorio completo...vi as conclusões!



http://www.portugal.gov.pt/media/30192603/20170627-pm-rel-siresp.pdf

A estação de Pedrógão Grande pifou às 19:38. Entre as 14h e as 19h houve uma percentagem de saturação de 4.5%. Relevante já que foram 144 chamadas com problemas. Não vejo grande descredibilização das queixas feitas pelos operacionais.

Na madrugada do dia 18 foi o caos havendo taxas díspares de saturação. Houveram estações com relativamente poucas chamadas e muitos impedimentos e outras com muitas chamadas e poucos impedimentos.

Entre as 12h do dia 17 e as 12h do dia 22 a taxa de saturação foi de 15%. Não é pouco. A estação do Cabeço do Pião teve uma taxa de saturação de quase 35%!

Novamente, como é que o sistema lida com saturações? Como é que funciona a comunicação? Vai diretamente de Góis a Pedrógão (por exemplo) ou há redundância passando também por outras estações? Se não houver redundância é possível que se esteja a incluir estações com pouca ou nenhuma relevância na situação* (sou eu a inferir)? O incêndio vizinho a Pedrógão também aumentou o número das chamadas nas estações eventualmente menos relevantes (potencialmente melhorando de forma artificial o desempenho do sistema).

Honestamente, não sei e estou só a especular. Quem mais souber que me esclareça.

---

* A estação do Estreito está a quê? 30kms de Pedrógão e a 40 kms de Figueiró dos Vinhos? 23 mil chamadas e 0 problemas. Boa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

O SIRESP funcionou que foi uma maravilha... 

A trovoada seca foi uma bela desculpa para ocultar a total incompetência de todos os meios envolvidos. 

Que venham os estrangeiros fazerem o inquérito aí acredito, agora portugueses a fazerem inquéritos com culpados nunca da vida.

A trovoada seca vai ser julgada em Portugal....


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 18:35)

Estação da Serra do Cabeço da Rainha  ANPC_CB. Proteção Civil de Castelo Branco, correto?

0.4% taxa de saturação entre as 12h e as 19h do dia 17 (14 chamadas com problemas);

21.5% taxa de saturação entre as 12h do dia 17 e as 09h do dia 18 (1785 chamadas com problemas);

20.5% taxa de saturação entre as 12h do dia 17 e as 12h do dia 22 (37673 chamadas com problemas).

O sistema funcionou lindamente? Os _experts_ já disseram que sim. Falem menos para funcionar melhor 

---



> No quadriénio 2007-2010, suicidaram-se em média, por ano, em Portugal continental, 983 pessoas. No seguinte, 2011-2014, em que Passos Coelho foi primeiro-ministro, esse número subiu para 1031 mortes. O número médio de suicídios por ano no mandato de Passos foi de mais 48 em relação à média dos quatro anos anteriores. Tudo somado, 192 mortes. Sabemos que esse mandato foi de profunda austeridade. O governo cortou a torto e direito em tudo o que pôde e só não cortou mais porque o Tribunal Constitucional não deixou



Jornalismo de mierda. Mas como o aproveitamento é de esquerda deixa-se passar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jun 2017 às 18:37)

De apoio psicológico fica a precisar quem se quer informar decentemente neste país. Nascem especialistas como cogumelos por todo o lado que, claro, têm opiniões que disparam em todas as direcções e se contradizem amiúde.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 19:32)

> Segundo o comandante de Castanheira de Pera, terá havido “sobrecarga” dos canais ou a própria “falha das redes” levou às dificuldades de comunicação. *“Só ao fim de quatro, cinco ou seis insistências é que conseguíamos comunicar com os operacionais ou com o posto de comando”*, frisou José Domingues, referindo que o sistema devia estar preparado para a quantidade de comunicações realizadas durante o combate às chamas que afetaram o interior norte do distrito de Leiria.



O

A conclusão do operador é previsível. Para mim a mais relevante é mesmo a do Instituto de Telecomunicações. Essa sim é que serve para dar a ilusão da isenção necessária a uma investigação séria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jun 2017 às 19:52)

*Governo timorense aprova apoio de 1,5 milhões de dólares para vítimas de fogos em Portugal*
O Governo timorense aprovou hoje um pacote de assistência de 1,5 milhões de dólares (1,33 milhões de euros) em ajuda humanitária para apoio às vítimas dos incêndios florestais deste mês.





Reuters


Lusa27 de junho de 2017 às 13:12


Avelino Coelho, secretário de Estado do Conselho de Ministros, disse aos jornalistas que a decisão foi aprovada na reunião de hoje do Governo que renovou os votos de pesar para os familiares das vítimas dos fogos.



Os fundos serão contabilizados no componente de apoio humanitário do Orçamento do Estado de 2017.



Pelo menos 64 pessoas morreram e mais de 150 ficaram feridas em resultado do incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, chegando depois aos distritos de Castelo Branco e Coimbra.



O incêndio consumiu cerca de 26.000 hectares de floresta, de acordo com dados do Sistema Europeu de Informação de Incêndios Florestais, destruindo várias casas e outros bens privados.



Antes, o Governo timorense já tinha expressado pesar pela "catástrofe" e "perda de vidas", saudando o trabalho que tem sido feito pelos bombeiros.



"A perda de vidas é absolutamente trágica. Os pensamentos e as preces do povo de Timor-Leste estão com as nossas irmãs e irmãos de Portugal", disse Rui Aráujo, o primeiro-ministro timorense, numa mensagem divulgada no portal do Governo.



A nota refere que o "conhecimento do estado de catástrofe e perda de vidas causado pelos incêndios" levou o executivo a "enviar uma mensagem de solidariedade" ao Governo e povo portugueses.



"O Governo de Timor-Leste apresenta as suas condolências às famílias e amigos daqueles cujas vidas se perderam e envia uma mensagem de apoio ao Presidente Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa e ao primeiro-ministro António Costa, neste momento difícil", refere o comunicado.



"O Governo também deixa uma palavra de reconhecimento ao trabalho feito pelos bombeiros e outros elementos de intervenção local, que enfrentam com coragem condições extraordinariamente difíceis", sublinha.



Também o Presidente da República, Francisco Guterres Lu-Olo (na foto), manifestou o seu pesar e solidariedade com as vítimas dos fogos que têm assolado a zona de Pedrógão Grande e de outras localidades do centro de Portugal.



"É com tristeza que acompanhamos as notícias dos fogos que ocorreram em Pedrógão Grande. Em nome do Estado e do povo de Timor-Leste quero expressar as nossas sentidas condolências às famílias enlutadas e a nossa solidariedade com o povo irmão de Pedrógão Grande", disse em comunicado.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...-de-fogos-em-portugal?ref=HP_Ultimosdestaques


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Jun 2017 às 20:21)

http://leitor.exameinformatica.pt/#...dicao-25/reportagem/a-radiografia-do-incendio
Interessante


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jun 2017 às 20:31)

*Em simultâneo pela primeira vez na RTP1, SIC e TVI. Também na TV Galiza.*
NO AR 20:00H - 23:59H
*Concerto Juntos por Todos*


As receitas do concerto “Juntos por Todos”, que começou pelas 21h00, revertem para a União das Misericórdias Portuguesas e serão canalizadas para ajudar as populações afectadas pela tragédia.

Vinte e cinco artistas associaram-se a esta causa e vão actuar esta noite: AGIR, Amor Electro, Ana Moura, Aurea, Camané, Carlos do Carmo, Carminho, D.A.M.A, David Fonseca, Diogo Piçarra, Gisela João, Hélder Moutinho, João Gil, Jorge Palma, Luísa Sobral, Luís Represas, Matias Damásio, Miguel Araújo, Paulo Gonzo, Pedro Abrunhosa, Raquel Tavares, Rita Redshoes, Rui Veloso, Salvador Sobral e Sérgio Godinho.

O Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, e o ministro da Cultura, Luís Castro Mendes, marcam presença neste concerto solidário, que conta com o alto comissariado da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian.

A ideia do espectáculo partiu do promotor Vasco Sacramento, que no passado dia 18 anunciou na rede social Facebook a intenção de fazer um concerto solidário, sensibilizado com as vítimas do incêndio.

O espectáculo, que começou às 21h00, é transmitido pela Renascença e pelas restantes rádios e televisões portuguesas.

Os incêndios que deflagraram a 17 de Junho, na região centro, provocaram 64 mortos e mais de 200 feridos, e só foram dados como extintos uma semana depois.

Mais de dois mil operacionais estiveram envolvidos no combate às chamas, que consumiram 53 mil hectares de floresta, o equivalente a cerca de 75 mil campos de futebol.
http://rr.sapo.pt/directo/juntosportodos


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2017 às 21:01)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 21:05)

Orion disse:


> A estação de Pedrógão Grande pifou às 19:38. Entre as 14h e as 19h houve uma percentagem de saturação de 4.5%. Relevante já que foram 144 chamadas com problemas. Não vejo grande descredibilização das queixas feitas pelos operacionais.



Já de vez...



> Às 19h45 de sábado, 17 de junho, o SIRESP falha pela primeira vez leva a três pessoas, “numa habitação devoluta, cercadas pelo fogo” é que “não conseguem sair sozinhas” de casa fiquem sem resposta. A essa hora, no Sistema de Apoio à Decisão Operacional (SADO) ainda não há referências ao SIRESP, mas fica claro que aquelas três pessoas são deixadas à sorte porque o 112 tenta, “sem sucesso”, contactar o Posto de Comando das operações e o 2º Comando Operacional Distrital das Operações de Socorro.



A quebra da estação de Pedrógão Grande não deve ter em nada ajudado mas é quase certo que os problemas já vinham de trás. 7 minutos não é assim tanto tempo.

É verdade que não há sistemas perfeitos e há que delimitar uma determinada percentagem de chamadas com problemas. Será 5% aceitável? A partir de que número de chamadas é que os mesmos 5% (ou outro qualquer valor) são aceitáveis?

Provavelmente as faltas de comunicação foram-se acumulados até o desastre acontecer. Tentar contactar 4 ou 5 vezes às vezes demora algum tempo. Será que houve operacionais que desistiram do SIRESP e preferiram ir pelos meios alternativos? Há que fazer um inquérito detalhado.

Haver estações com elevadíssimo número de chamadas com problemas é inaceitável. E vou mais além já que um gráfico deste tipo...







... parece indicar um colapso parcial da rede ou no mínimo uma lentificação inadmissível das comunicações em situação de emergência. Mas aí volto ao que não sei e gostava de saber  Como é que a rede lida com isto? Será que ao menos está preparada para este cenário? Ao que parece esta estação está atribuída à GNR. Que consequências é que este problema trouxe (e deve ter trazido)? Qual foi o impacto na operacionalidade geral? É irrelevante haver 30 estações numa rede se ocorrer uma centralização excessiva em algumas poucas estações e estas não aguentarem (foi este o caso?)


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 23:08)

Fonte


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jun 2017 às 06:50)

AJB disse:


> Quando há a setorização de um incêndio rural, a cada setor são atribuidos meios de combate e um comandante! A partir desse momento o COS comunica, naquele setor, apenas com o Comandante dele! Digamos que os comandantes de setor são o "tentaculo" do polvo (no bom sentido claro).
> Se um incendio no setor A esta a subir uma encosta, guiado pelo declive, no topo da encosta ele vai ter um ponto de alteração de comportamento. Digamos que aí tenderá a melhorar na perspetiva do seu combate! Se nessa encosta houver uma habitação, ela é um ponto sensivel que deverá ter a total atenção, assim como qualquer outra infraestrutura (ex: via de comunicação).
> Caso o SIRESP tenha falhado totalmento, os comandantes de setor tem ainda a ROB para comunicar com o posto de comando! Que se saiba, até agora, essa não falhou!
> As 47 mortes ocorrem numa estrada nacional. A GNR, mesmo sem comunicações (pois só tem o SIRESP) poderia fazer o chamado "cara a cara" com o comandante do setor onde ocorreram as morte e pedir que o Posto de comando dissesse de sua justiça quanto ao comportamento do fogo nomeadamente na velocidade de propagação e principalmente na direção(ões) que estava a ter...
> Isso aconteceu?



Sectorizar um incêndio desta magnitude, mesmo abertos os 7 sectores( último Nivel) daria de qualquer forma uns 10 km de frente a cada comandante.
Comandante esse que muito possivelmente não conhece a zona.
Logo antes de assumir o sector e posicionar os meios terá de percorrer esses 10 km.
Conhecendo ou não a zona dificilmente saberá da existência de cada casa.
As 19.30 não seriam mais de 300 bombeiros no local ou a caminho dele.
Este incêndio não começou convectivo.
Lembro me de ver uma foto dele a partir da outra margem do Zêzere junto ao paredão de Cabril e não era nada de especial.

O problema está numa outra coisa no meu entender.
Um incêndio que se desenvolve desta forma jamais poderá ser atacado directamente com água.
Demasiado intenso e rápido para isso.
Deixo aqui uma tabela do que foi o incêndio no sábado.


----------



## AJB (28 Jun 2017 às 10:27)

slbgdt disse:


> Sectorizar um incêndio desta magnitude, mesmo abertos os 7 sectores( último Nivel) daria de qualquer forma uns 10 km de frente a cada comandante.
> Comandante esse que muito possivelmente não conhece a zona.
> Logo antes de assumir o sector e posicionar os meios terá de percorrer esses 10 km.
> Conhecendo ou não a zona dificilmente saberá da existência de cada casa.
> ...


Este incendio foi claramente convectivo! É o que os Catalães chamam de incendio esfomeado, de tempestade! Acaba quando acaba o combustivel ou quando a meteo o permite! Ha fotos que o mostram claramente, pois ele sugava todo o oxigenio a volta! Se reparares no perimetro final, comprova o! Este e o de Gois acabaram porque a %HR a partir de segunda subiu muito, sendo inclusive na ordem dos 95% na noite de terça para quarta em GOis! Apesar que o de Gois foi convectivo com vento.
No entanto em 2003 aconteceu precisamente isto. Havia historico!
A dimensão que falas em cada setor, dos 7, maximo previsto no SGO não era de todo a dimensão de cada setor aquando as mortes!
Havia uma alternativa que era montar 2 PCO, a semelhança do incendio de Catraia/Tavira em 2012.
No entanto concordo plenamente com a parte final do teu post, mas a essa parte, o tipo de combate, preferia abordar mais daqui a uns dias/semanas! 
Deixemos despistar o SIRESP e a origem do evento, que como digo, para o efeito, a meu ver, nada influenciam


----------



## AJB (28 Jun 2017 às 10:34)

Todas as questões que tenham perturbado o combate são importantes e devem ser esclarecidas! Não digo que a questão SIRESP não seja importante...ou a origem do incêndio por exemplo...mas parece me extremamente redutor focarmos apenas nisso!
*Para mim*, será mais útil perceber quem foram os COS sucessivamente, e que tipo de informação iam passando aos que sucediam!
Será igualmente muito importante perceber que estratégia foi definida: priorizaram a frente _A_ em detrimento da _B_ porquê? Que taticas usaram? E o combate foi de que forma?
Estas são as questões que gostaria de ver esclarecidas, mas temo que não serão!
Combate a incêndios florestais (perdoem me a expressão) não é apenas tirar uma mangueira, ligar ao carro e deitar água ás labaredas! Não, nada disso! É preciso perceber a dinâmica do incêndio. 
Atacar onde podemos ganhar.
 Recuar onde só podemos perder! 
No fundo* antecipação, antecipação, antecipação*...palavra chave( em minha opinião)!


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

AJB disse:


> No fundo* antecipação, antecipação, antecipação*...palavra chave( em minha opinião)!



Um ataque inicial, "musculado" com vários meios aéreos, e o fogo certamente seria logo dominado e não tomaria as proporções que tomou.


----------



## jonas (28 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Snifa disse:


> Um ataque inicial, "musculado" com vários meios aéreos, e o fogo certamente seria logo dominado e não tomaria as proporções que tomou.


Quando eclodiu o incêndio em Pedrógão, existiam outros incêndios na região que estavam a mobilizar meios aéreos, penso que seja por causa disso que o ataque não tenha sido muito musculado.
Mas é uma excelente estrategia, "é melhor prevenir do que remediar".


----------



## AJB (28 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

Um dos principais pontos fortes do DECIF é o ataque inicial musculado (meio aereo e 2 ou 3 viaturas)!
No entanto chamo a atenção de 2 pontos: ainda não estavam disponiveis todos os meios, esses so depois de 1 de Julho.
e importante perceber que ha incendios que ja "nascem grandes", i.é, depois de eclodirem dificilmente se apagam 10 m depois!
Quem não se recorda do de Catraia/Tavira?


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2017 às 15:10)

AJB disse:


> Deixemos despistar o SIRESP e a origem do evento, que como digo, para o efeito, a meu ver, nada influenciam





AJB disse:


> Este incendio foi claramente convectivo! É o que os Catalães chamam de incendio esfomeado, de tempestade!



Quando os bombeiros abandonam pessoas às sua sorte devido às falhas nas comunicações a tua posição (de que o número de mortos muito dificilmente seria diferente) é, no mínimo, posta em causa.

Concordo contigo que a origem do incêndio pode ser, no panorama geral, menos importância mas acho que estás a dar muita importância à meteorologia. O incêndio não começou de uma trovoada e as mesmas só tiveram impacto muitas horas depois.

Duvido que o SIRESP seja o inteiro responsável pelas mortes na EN 236 já que a estrada - do que consegui aferir - fica mais ou menos a meio caminho entre as antenas de Figueiró dos Vinhos (que avariou às 3h do dia 18) e de Cabeço Pião (que funcionou sempre mas mal e porcamente). Pode não ter havido rede adequada mas em teoria as antenas estavam a funcionar. As mortes ocorreram às 21:30/22h. Nessa altura até Pedrógão ainda estava a funcionar intermitentemente (de acordo com a SIGMAI - a estação foi encerrada por volta das 21:52, mais tarde do que o SIRESP disse). A GNR fechou o IC8 por volta das 19h. Ou seja, foram >2 horas em que a EN 236 esteve aberta. Estava alguém a acompanhar a progressão do fogo nessas 2 horas? Há aí um grande buraco que não se coaduna com a tua teoria de fogo imprevisível e voraz. Quem é que é responsável por encerrar estradas?

Já li reportagens a dizer que seria impossível fechar inteiramente a EN236 devido aos inúmeros acessos e à falta de meios no terreno. Cá está mais um motivo mas não explica as evacuações tardias. O MAI já acusou a ANPC de incompetência por não ter chamado a estação móvel mais cedo. Felizmente a peixaria ainda está no início. Contudo, a época de incêndios está à porta. É um mal-estar que sempre vai afetar a cooperação e, porventura, a operacionalidade.

---

*Polícias alertam para falhas do SIRESP em Lisboa*

*Fact Check/ Unidade móvel do SIRESP estava a funcionar às 20h de sábado?*


----------



## AJB (28 Jun 2017 às 15:36)

Orion disse:


> Quando os bombeiros abandonam pessoas às sua sorte devido às falhas nas comunicações a tua posição (de que o número de mortos muito dificilmente seria diferente) é, no mínimo, posta em causa.
> 
> Concordo contigo que a origem do incêndio pode ser, no panorama geral, menos importância mas acho que estás a dar muita importância à meteorologia. O incêndio não começou de uma trovoada e as mesmas só tiveram impacto muitas horas depois.
> 
> ...


*Nunca leste* *nada em que eu tenha referido que o fogo foi ou é imprevisivel e voraz*! Bem pelo contrario! O comportamento do fogo é algo previsivel (dentro de alguma imprevisibilidade), daí ser totalmente oposta a minha opinião, relativamente ao que referes!
A minha referencia a meteorologia prende se pelo facto de, a par com o combustivel e o declive, ela ser o fator determinante. Foi-o a montante do incendio (no estado de secura vegetal), como durante o incendio.
Não acho que os bb´s tenham abandonado as pessoas a sua sorte por falta de comunicações...nada disso! A quantidade de lugares isolados nesta zona é tremenda...dada a velocidade de propagação do fogo não tiveram tempo de nada!

Bom, para adiantar "conversa" vou dar a minha leitura sobre os acontecimentos, ressalvando desde já que não estive lá e que acredito que cada um dos envolvidos, sem exceção, deu o seu melhor e se falhou (houve várias falhas) foi por dificuldades técnicas (comunicações, desconhecimento da zona...) e por* incapacidade técnica*!
*Poucos em Portugal sabem combater (bem) incêndios florestais!*
Esta é a minha opinião e vou fundamentar:

perante um acompanhamento (até aqui no forum) do estado de secura da vegetação e da seca meteo percebia-se (aliás, a situação mantêm-se) que bastava uma qualquer janela meteo desfavorável e uma ou mais regiões do País poderiam ter incêndios rurais graves!
a situação sinótica era muito semelhante a 2003! O que aconteceu nessa altura? O Centro e sul do país foram varridos por incêndios convectivos!
a zona de Pedrogão/Gois/Sertã/Oleiros/Mação/Portalegre/Gavião deveriam, perante a sinotica desfavoravel, ter "acendido as sirenes" dado o poetencial de ocorrer um grande incendio florestal (ou rural)!
Um aparte: quando ha nortada sinotica deve ser o Algarve a entrar em Alerta, ou quando ha adveção de Este deve ser o Entre Douro e Minho, Aveiro/Viseu, ou ainda com o Oeste sinotico devera ser Trás-os-Montes!
Continuando:ao eclodir um incendio nesta zona, ao fugir a ataque inicial, ao adquirir um comportamento convectivo, deve se imediatamente suspender todas as ações de combate, definir um perimetro de segurança e evacuar todos dentro desse perimetro, este é o procedimento correto!
O combate ao incendio apenas terá efeito quando a meteo o permite, o que se verificou na segunda-feira...
Espero entretanto que tudo se apure no sentido de não voltar a acontecer e moralizar um dispositivo fragilizado para o que aí vem!


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

AJB disse:


> Um dos principais pontos fortes do DECIF é o ataque inicial musculado (meio aereo e 2 ou 3 viaturas)!
> No entanto chamo a atenção de 2 pontos: ainda não estavam disponiveis todos os meios, esses so depois de 1 de Julho.
> e importante perceber que ha incendios que ja "nascem grandes", i.é, depois de eclodirem dificilmente se apagam 10 m depois!
> Quem não se recorda do de Catraia/Tavira?



Esse incendio de Tavira começou eruptivo mas olha que este não.
E esse em 2012 teve um VLCI com 2 homens e o heli um Bell 412 com 8 homens no ataque inicial.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2017 às 17:43)

*ABRANTES CRIA PIQUETE EM PERMANÊNCIA PARA COMBATE A INCÊNDIOS FLORESTAIS*

Para garantir uma maior eficácia no terreno em caso de incêndio, a Câmara de Abrantes criou um piquete em permanência constituído por operadores de máquinas e mecânicos, juntando-se ao dispositivo preparado para esta época, anunciou a autarquia.

“O combate inicial a um fogo nascente é muito importante e entendemos ser necessário ter uma equipa permanentemente contactável e disponível no terreno 24 horas por dia, tendo sido sistematizado um serviço que já existia com o apoio de particulares, com a atribuição também de telefones de serviço, ultrapassando um problema das pessoas terem os telefones pessoais desligados ou estarem num local sem rede”, disse à Lusa a presidente da Câmara de Abrantes, no distrito de Santarém.

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-cria-piquete-em-permanencia-para-combate-a-incendios-florestais/


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2017 às 18:53)

*Aguda deixa políticos a falar e segue exemplo de Ferrarias de São João arrancando eucaliptos*
*Moradores comprometeram-se em plantar carvalhos, nogueiras e castanheiros em faixa de 500 metros à volta da aldeia.*

Depois de Ferrarias de São João, a aldeia da Aguda, no concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos, resolveu desistir da espera por uma solução política e de ordenamento do território para evitar que os lares da  localidade voltem a ficar cercados por chamas.

Tal como em Ferrarias, também os moradores da Aguda assinaram um acordo para se livrarem dos eucaliptos num anel com 500 metros de largura, à volta da aldeia. Na vila, esta espécie vegetal de crescimento rápido, quase invade a beira da estrada.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...os-falar-e-segue-exemplo-de-ferrarias-de-6721

É isso mesmo o povo portugues, não é de ficar e braços cruzados á espera que passe mais uns anos, que as leis e força de vontade saiam da gaveta.


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Jun 2017 às 20:08)

AJB disse:


> Um dos principais pontos fortes do DECIF é o ataque inicial musculado (meio aereo e 2 ou 3 viaturas)!
> No entanto chamo a atenção de 2 pontos: ainda não estavam disponiveis todos os meios, esses so depois de 1 de Julho.
> e importante perceber que ha incendios que ja "nascem grandes", i.é, depois de eclodirem dificilmente se apagam 10 m depois!
> Quem não se recorda do de Catraia/Tavira?


O de Catraia desenvolveu-se muito rapidamente nos 1ºs minutos? Não acompanhei o evoluir desse incêndio, daí perguntar com curiosidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:48)

*Presidente da Liga de Bombeiros não apresentou à PJ provas de fogo posto em Pedrógão*
28.06.2017 às 18h00









Presidente da Liga de Bombeiros (à esquerda) disse durante a inquirição à Judiciária a frase que tem sido repetida nos últimos dias pelos populares da região: “Tantas vezes que tentaram, tentaram, até que conseguiram”

NUNO FOX

*Jaime Marta Soares foi interrogado durante uma hora e meia pela Judiciária no posto da GNR de Castanheira de Pera, na última quinta-feira à noite. Manteve a tese de “mão criminosa” mas diz não ter factos concretos sobre a origem do fogo em Pedrógão Grande. “Não sou polícia”, justifica*

Jaime Marta Soares foi ouvido pela Polícia Judiciária na quinta-feira, dia 22, já passava das 22h, numa sala do posto da GNR de Castanheira de Pera. Durante a inquirição, que durou cerca de uma hora e meia, não apresentou factos concretos sobre a existência de mão criminosa em Pedrógão Grande. “Eu nunca disse objetivamente que foi fogo posto, mas deixei no ar essa possibilidade”, consta agora dos autos do inquérito.

O presidente da Liga de Bombeiros explicou aos inspetores que a denúncia feita aos microfones da TSF, na última quarta-feira de manhã, baseou-se em múltiplos testemunhos que foi recebendo de dezenas de populares da zona afetada pelo incêndio.
...
http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dia...esentou-a-PJ-provas-de-fogo-posto-em-Pedrogao


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

*Costa anuncia compra de antenas satélite para SIRESP adiada desde 2015 e admite rever contrato*
28.06.2017 às 16h21










MARCOS BORGA

*Ministra da Administração Interna já ordenou aquisição das antenas por ajuste direto para assegurar redundâncias nas comunicações. António Costa admite rever contrato com SIRESP*

A Ministra da Administração Interna "já ordenou a aquisição por ajuste direto das antenas satélite que permitem assegurar redundâncias em situações em que se repita a destruição da rede de comunicações".

A informação foi avançada esta tarde pelo Primeiro Ministro António Costa, durante o debate quinzenal, em resposta a questões da coordenadora do Bloco de Esquerda, Catarina Martins, sobre as falhas nos sistemas de comunicações durante o combate aos incêndios no distrito de Leiria. Mais à frente, em resposta a Heloísa Apolónia, d'Os Verdes, o Primeiro Ministro admitiu rever o contrato do SIRESP. "Todos os contratos devem ser revistos. Ao que sei, esse contrato já foi revisto duas vezes e se for necessário revê-lo com certeza que deve ser revisto", disse.

Sobre as duas antenas satélite compradas, o objetivo é assegurar uma redundância que evite que se repitam casos como os registados no combate a estes incêndios. Isto porque as duas unidades móveis ligeiras que o MAI tem para fazer face a eventuais quebras nas comunicações asseguradas por cabos - como ocorreu durante os incêndios naquela zona do país -, não estão ainda equipadas com ligações via satélite.

Conforme o Expresso avançou no último sábado, o anterior Governo comprou, em julho de 2015, duas carrinhas pick-up da Toyota por 357 mil euros, com o objetivo de as equipar para operarem como estações retransmissoras móveis ligeiras da rede Siresp. Só que essas estações móveis nunca chegaram a entrar em ação.

Devido a limitações orçamentais, não foi possível lançar, em 2015, o concurso para a contratualização do serviço de telecomunicações por satélite, que poderia funcionar como alternativa que restabelece as ligações de uma ou mais antenas do Siresp, que se encontrem desconectadas da rede (como sucedeu em Pedrógão Grande e Góis durante os incêndios, devido ao derretimento de cabos). Em causa está a verba necessária para a contratualização de antenas parabólicas e o tráfego das comunicações por satélite. O valor poderá rondar os 100 mil euros anuais.

Em 2016, questões orçamentais terão impedido, igualmente, o lançamento do concurso, que viria a ser ter como meta março de 2017 — data que acabaria por não ser cumprida.

Durante o debate, a coordenadora do Bloco de Esquerda defendeu também que o Governo deve por fim à parceria público-privada que deu origem ao Sistema Integrado das Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal (SIRESP) contratado pelo Estado em 2006. "O SIRESP nunca deveria ser uma PPP. Custou cinco vezes mais ao Estado do que custou a montar e de cada vez que há problemas dizem que não têm nada com isso e que querem mais dinheiro publico. Ora o Estado não pode continuar a pagar uma concessionária que falha sempre", disse Catarina Martins. "Resgate-se o SIRESP para o público para poder ser responsabilizado e faça-se ai as alterações que devem fazer. E responsabilizem-se os privados quando devem ser responsabilizados".
http://expresso.sapo.pt/politica/20...ESP-adiada-desde-2015-e-admite-rever-contrato


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jun 2017 às 20:56)

robinetinidol disse:


> O de Catraia desenvolveu-se muito rapidamente nos 1ºs minutos? Não acompanhei o evoluir desse incêndio, daí perguntar com curiosidade



Há um relatório detalhado sobre isso do professor Xavier Viegas


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

*GNR tem dez agentes a receber apoio psicológico*
28/6/2017, 9:37
3
A GNR tem dez guardas a receber apoio psicológico e dois foram encaminhados para um centro clínico. O Centro de Psicologia e Intervenção Social pede especial atenção a eventuais sinais de perturbação.

Partilhe




A GNR destacou seis psicólogos para a região centro, durante os incêndios da passada semana

MIGUEL A.LOPES/LUSA


A GNR está a tomar atenção ao estado psicológico dos seus agentes. Esta terça-feira, o Centro de Psicologia e Intervenção Social da GNR pediu aos comandantes que estivessem atentos a eventuais sinais de perturbações nas forças que combateram os fogos da região centro do país na semana passada.

O pedido foi feito numa reunião que juntou cerca de 60 comandantes, adjuntos, chefes de secção e comandantes de destacamento. Na reunião foi pedida uma especial atenção às mudanças de comportamento dos militares da GNR nas próximas semanas.


Os psicólogos da GNR têm, até agora, 10 militares em observação. Esses guardas mostraram sinais de preocupação e outros dois foram encaminhados para um centro clínico para terem apoio psicológico ou psiquiátrico. Ainda assim, os casos não são graves, já que todos continuam a trabalhar.

Para estes guardas é difícil esquecer o que viram naqueles dias, “sobretudo os que estiveram próximos dos cadáveres”, e alguns tinham vontade de desabafar, adiantou à TSF o chefe do centro de psicologia. O coronel Ilídio Canas adiantou ainda que também encontraram problemas “em alguns que estiveram cercados ou muito próximo do fogo e viveram de perto a aflição das populações”.

O responsável por este serviço pediu, por isso, especial atenção a eventuais sinais de stress e que será normal nos próximos dias algumas manifestações de tristeza ou preocupação. A prioridade é detetar estes problemas de forma a que não se prolonguem.

A GNR destacou seis psicólogos para a região centro, durante os incêndios da passada semana. Na zona continuam dois e todos os guardas que combateram os incêndios têm o número de telefone do centro de psicologia para esclarecerem quaisquer dúvidas ou para pedirem ajuda.
http://observador.pt/2017/06/28/gnr-tem-dez-agentes-a-receber-apoio-psicologico/


----------



## bandevelugo (29 Jun 2017 às 00:22)

slbgdt disse:


> Há um relatório detalhado sobre isso do professor Xavier Viegas



Só a segunda fase do incêndio de Catraia foi explosiva, aproveitando o vale da Ribeira de Odeleite (28 horas após a ignição). Ver http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/relat/raa/rel-tec/raai-catraia-2012, pág. 13 do Relatório.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jun 2017 às 10:50)

*Milhares de colmeias queimadas!*

*Os incêndios que atingiram a região Centro destruíram milhares de colmeias e pasto das abelhas em vários concelhos, o que fará diminuir a produção de mel certificado da Serra da Lousã nos próximos anos, disseram hoje responsáveis do seto*r.






“Terão ardido milhares” de colmeias e cortiços, segundo uma estimativa provisória à agência Lusa do apicultor António Carvalho, presidente da Cooperativa Lousãmel, a entidade que gere a Denominação de Origem Protegida (DOP) da Serra da Lousã.

Às colónias de abelhas dizimadas pelo fogo, soma-se, em toda a região demarcada, um número igualmente elevado de apiários cuja flora em redor foi reduzida a cinzas.

*As abelhas “morrerão de fome” se não forem alimentadas artificialmente no local pelos proprietários ou objeto de transumância.*

“A flora não vai recompor-se no espaço de três anos”, disse à Lusa António Carvalho. A Lousãmel, com sede na Lousã, tem cerca de 450 associados em diferentes concelhos.

A cooperativa assume a gestão da DOP Serra da Lousã, que abrange 10 municípios: Arganil, Castanheira de Pera, Figueiró dos Vinhos, Góis, Lousã, Miranda do Corvo, Pampilhosa da Serra, Pedrógão Grande, Penela e Vila Nova de Poiares, nos distritos de Coimbra e Leiria.

“Vou propor à direção que a venda dos materiais apícolas seja a um preço mais acessível para os sócios afetados pelos fogos”, anunciou o presidente da Lousãmel.

*A diretora executiva da empresa, Ana Paula Sançana, salientou que os incêndios registados na região, desde o dia 17, quando morreram 64 pessoas devido ao fogo que eclodiu no concelho de Pedrógão Grande, “destruíram pelo menos 30% dos pastos” da DOP, com “graves reflexos nos ecossistemas” e na economia.*

Na região demarcada, além de Pedrógão Grande, Castanheira de Pera e Figueiró dos Vinhos, onde o fogo lavrou durante vários dias e teve consequências mais trágicas, foram também afetados os concelhos de Arganil, Góis, Pampilhosa da Serra e Penela.

“Foi um passo muito negativo” para o futuro da apicultura na Serra da Lousã, pelo menos até ao fim da década, disse.

Ana Paula Sançana realçou que morreram igualmente “milhões de outros insetos que fazem a polinização” de espécies, como as urzes, o castanheiro e o medronheiro, entre outras, cujos néctares e pólenes são determinantes para a qualidade do mel DOP.

“Também por isso, a regeneração destas espécies vai ser muito mais lenta”, sublinhou.

Luís Estêvão é o presidente da Cooperativa Pampimel, que conta cerca de 70 associados no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra, onde arderam 150 colmeias e cortiços, e cerca de 600 unidades ficaram sem alimento.

*“Nalguns casos, num raio de cinco a seis quilómetros, não há nada”, afirmou, indicando que os apicultores “ainda conseguiram salvar muitas colmeias”.*

Devido à seca dos últimos meses, os produtores já contavam com uma baixa na produção de mel na Serra da Lousã.

Os incêndios vieram agravar as previsões: “Vai haver uma redução nesta campanha e as quantidades vão ser afetadas nos próximos anos”, segundo Luís Estêvão.

Também o seu pai perdeu duas unidades apícolas.

*“É urgente alimentar” os enxames sem pasto, recorrendo a produtos artificiais, mas os seus donos “vão ter de arranjar alternativa para as mudar”, defendeu, por sua vez, o presidente da Câmara da Pampilhosa da Serra, José Brito, proprietário de meia centena de colmeias.*

O autarca do PSD, antigo presidente da assembleia geral da Lousãmel, estima que as chamas tenham consumido 25% da área do concelho.

“Mas, felizmente, três quartos do território ainda estão verdes”, o que permite realizar a transumância dentro dos limites do município.

José Brito manifestou algum otimismo quanto à regeneração do coberto vegetal: “Vai demorar tempo para conseguirmos normalizar esta atividade importantíssima, mas as plantas queimadas poderão rebentar daqui a um ano”.

A Câmara Municipal “vai comprar alguns produtos” para ajudar a alimentar as colmeias nesta fase.

A autarquia espera ser ressarcida das despesas pela Administração Central. “Se não conseguirmos esse apoio, suportamos nós os encargos”, adiantou à Lusa.

*Almerindo Costa, presidente da Associação de Apicultores Serramel, que reúne 70 produtores e organiza a feira do mel do Espinhal, disse que o fogo destruiu 85 colmeias e cerca de 70 cortiços no concelho de Penela.*

“Este ano já vai ser mau” em termos de produção e a destruição de extensas áreas florestais onde predominam as urzes “vai ter impacto” durante alguns anos nas quantidades de mel colhidas.

Na sua opinião, “tudo vai depender do rebentamento da flora”, a partir da próxima primavera.

Os incêndios que deflagraram na região Centro, no dia 17, provocaram 64 mortos e mais de 200 feridos e só foram dados como extintos uma semana depois, no sábado.

As chamas consumiram 53 mil hectares de floresta, o equivalente a 75 mil campos de futebol.

A área destruída por estes fogos corresponde a praticamente um terço da área ardida em Portugal, em 2016, que totalizou 154.944 hectares, segundo o Relatório Anual de Segurança Interna divulgado pelo Governo em março.

Notícias de Coimbra


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 11:27)

Quer queiramos quer não, este flagelo dos incêndios não vai parar por aqui. Esta desertificação artificial vai prosseguir e com ela a permanência de secas de longa duração que irão agravar ainda mais este ponto.

Relativamente aos Pirómanos a situação é muito simples, na eventualidade de serem apanhados em flagrante as penas terão de ser reforçadas, para que não se corra o risco de voltarem a actuar.
Se efectivamente forem apanhados e continuarem a ter penas suspensas então meus amigos as florestas nacionais vão ser aniquiladas em menos de uma década.

Não me venham cá com tangas, a Meteorologia pode ser a chave para a ignição de alguns incêndios pontuais e até contribuir para a sua propagação, agora focos de incêndios a surgirem durante a noite em diversos pontos diferentes..


----------



## AJB (29 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

Relativamente ás ignições:
98% dos incendios rurais em Portugal  (*dos investigados*) são de causa humana, de acordo!
Agora, dentro destes 98%, desenganem-se (ja escrevi aqui isto várias vezes) os que pensam que a maioria é o chamado "fogo doloso", vulgarmente conhecido como "fogo posto" ou "incendiarismo"!
Cada qual acredita no que quer...por exemplo, o sr. pres. da liga de bb´s acredita que em Pedrogao foi "fogo posto". Ontem ao ser ouvido pela PJ nada concretizou, falou em boatos...
Vamos a factos relativamente aos maiores incendios rurais nos ultimos anos:
2012 - Algarve, Tavira, Catraia - Descuido de um grupo de trabalhadores (mais de 20000 ha)
2013 - Trás os Montes, Freixo - Reacendimento de um outro incendio (13800 ha)
2016 - Beira Litoral, Arouca - Descuido de um habitante atrás da sua residencia (mais de 20000 ha)
.... aguardemos 2017


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2017 às 14:39)

*Governo organizou focus group para saber impacto dos fogos na sua popularidade*

Pessoalmente estou extremamente chocado com isto e decerto os _trolls _e idiotas úteis vão ficar muito indignados, correto? Errado porque se ficassem não seriam _trolls _e idiotas úteis. Cá vão as palavras do Grande Líder:



> “Eu dou a cara e assumo as responsabilidades”, frisou António Costa, referindo que o lhe compete fazer “é responder às populações, reconstruir este território, contribuir para a prevenção dos incêndios e apoiar as populações e os combatentes do fogo, quando ele surge”.



Venerem o Grande Líder que não foge às responsabilidade após saber que está, pelo menos por agora, excluído da fúria popular 

Mas voltando ao tópico...

*Protecção Civil devolve críticas ao MAI *

*Ficam por pagar 40% das multas por falhas na limpeza florestal*

*Passos afirma que o problema dos incêndios não é o eucalipto*



> O ex-primeiro-ministro salientou que "grande parte" do território não tem eucalipto, que a "maior parte" da floresta portuguesa não é eucalipto e que o eucalipto é o que arde menos e onde o fogo se apaga com "mais facilidade".



Novamente, o PPC não está a dar dados inteiramente verdadeiros mas o eucalipto já aqui foi discutido exaustivamente. É bom material para os ativistas partidários (vulgo _trolls _e idiotas úteis).


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2017 às 15:18)

Orion disse:


> *Protecção Civil devolve críticas ao MAI *



---

Do Expresso:



> Na carta, Joaquim Leitão escreve: "Sendo a secretaria-geral da Administração Interna a gestora da rede SIRESP, a questão que se coloca é o motivo para a não comunicação atempada à ANPC desse facto e o porquê de, nessa altura (19h38) não terem sido acionadas as estações móveis para a região afetada."



Um grande mistério para mim é porque é que a estação da Serra de Lousã desligou às 20:32 sendo que nos mapas disponíveis nos relatórios do SIRESP e da SIGMAI a mesma não aparenta ter sido diretamente afetada pelo incêndio de Góis (só a estação de Malhadas e eventualmente nos cabos da estação da Pampilhosa - ambas 'desligaram' às 20:26). Será que isto deveu-se à ignição registada perto da estação de Cabeço Pião? E terá isto aumentando o congestionamento na estação de Cabeço Pião sendo que as 2 vias de comunicação restantes a esta estação eram Penela (que funcionou perfeitamente não obstante a baixa carga) e Figueiró dos Vinhos que foi funcionando cada vez pior até desligar-se na madrugada do dia 18?



> O Ministério da Administração Interna mudou metade do comando da Proteção Civil em abril, pouco antes do início da época crítica de fogos florestais. Algumas escolhas estão a provocar polémica por serem elementos com ligações politicas e pouca formação em Proteção Civil.



SIC


> A ministra da Administração Interna disse ontem no Parlamento que está, desde a primeira hora, a recolher, analisar e cruzar todos os dados do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. Constança Urbano de Sousa emocionou-se diante dos deputados e explicou porque pediu uma auditoria aos serviços da Secretaria-Geral da administração interna.


SIC



> Na comissão, Constança Urbano de Sousa esclareceu que, às 14:00 do dia 17 de junho, estavam ao serviço da GNR naquele zona 10 militares, contrariando informações avançados que davam conta que o posto da Guarda Nacional Republicana de Pedrógão Grande estava a funcionar com três elementos.
> 
> "Muito se tem dito sobre a prestação da GNR e o que se tem dito é injusto", afirmou, avançando que às 16:00 desse ainda, "ainda antes do momento mais critico deste incêndio", estavam ao serviço 31 militares, efetivo que foi sendo progressivamente reforçado.



DN



> A implementação, o funcionamento e a manutenção do Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal (SIRESP) - que tem estado no centro da polémica após o trágico incêndio em Pedrógão Grande - já custou mais 13,6 milhões de euros do que os 485,5 milhões previstos na adjudicação feita em 2006 pelo Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI), à data liderado por António Costa.



Sábado


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

*BE anuncia acordo com Governo para conter eucalipto e arrendar compulsivamente terras abandonadas*
Pedro Soares frisou que estas medidas vão "implicar reforço de meios, reforço de investimento do Estado, que é coisa que não tem havido".






Lusa29 de junho de 2017 às 15:18


O deputado do BE Pedro Soares anunciou hoje que os bloquistas chegaram a acordo com o Governo em matérias da reforma florestal, que passam pela revogação da "lei de liberalização do eucalipto" e "arrendamento compulsivo de terras abandonadas".

De acordo com Pedro Soares, que no parlamento confirmou aos jornalistas a notícia avançada pela TSF, há condições para aprovar nova legislação florestal "até ao final da sessão legislativa": "O país exige que haja esse esforço da Assembleia da República".

Sublinhando que "o Governo tem uma margem significativa com as propostas sobre a floresta que o BE apresentou" e que se encontram na comissão parlamentar de Agricultura, devendo ser votadas em votação final global a 19 de julho, o deputado afirmou que acordo versa sobre o regime da florestação e o ordenamento da floresta.

"Não queremos diabolizar o eucalipto, mas queremos que haja uma floresta ordenada e isso não é compatível com a actual lei do regime de florestação, da ex-ministra Assunção Cristas. O caminho será o da revogação da lei que ficou conhecida por lei da liberalização do eucalipto", argumentou.

Por outro lado, "o arrendamento compulsivo das terras abandonadas é uma questão fundamental no sentido de poder criar espaços de ordenamento da floresta suficientemente amplos, que tenham uma boa gestão", através das unidades de gestão florestal ou do banco de terras. 

"Todo este processo é de valorização da floresta, de valorização da pequena propriedade, gerindo-a em colectivo, introduzindo também uma maior intervenção do Estado", defendeu, apontando que, actualmente, há uma "gestão caótica", com "cerca de 12 a 13 milhões de parcelas florestais".

As medidas, ao darem escala e gestão às parcelas, "visam que os proprietários obtenham maiores rendimentos, que tenham mais capacidade negocial" com as empresas a quem vendem os produtos, como as celuloses.

Pedro Soares frisou que estas medidas vão "implicar reforço de meios, reforço de investimento do Estado, que é coisa que não tem havido".
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...nte-terras-abandonadas?ref=HP_UltimasNoticias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2017 às 15:55)

E depois admiram-se...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2017 às 18:50)

Pedrógão Grande

*Aldeia de xisto decide arrancar eucaliptos*

Os moradores da aldeia de xisto de Ferraria de São João, no concelho de Penela, decidiram, em assembleia, avançar com uma zona de proteção da povoação, arrancando eucaliptos e plantando árvores mais resistentes aos fogos.

A moção da assembleia de moradores foi aprovada por unanimidade no domingo e prevê a criação de uma zona de proteção de pelo menos 100 metros à volta da Ferraria de São João, aldeia com cerca de 40 habitantes que já fica no distrito de Coimbra, mas que acabou cercada pelo incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande e que provocou 64 mortos, contou à agência Lusa o presidente da associação de moradores, Pedro Pedrosa.

A zona de proteção terá "no mínimo 100 metros, à volta dos aglomerados", mas os moradores mostram-se "ambiciosos" em alcançarem uma zona de 500 metros na envolvente da aldeia, em que serão replantadas "folhosas, como sobreiros ou carvalhos", podendo também avançar-se com a plantação de "medronheiros ou azevinho", contou.

O primeiro passo passa pelo cadastro dos terrenos circundantes, sendo que é necessário "identificar as parcelas" na zona ao redor de Ferraria de São João, mas o presidente da associação sublinha que "ainda em julho" gostaria de começar a cortar e a arrancar os eucaliptos.

"A origem deste projeto veio no rescaldo do incêndio", conta Pedro Pedrosa, que vive há oito anos na aldeia e que há três explora uma unidade de turismo rural com capacidade para 12 pessoas.

Após ver tudo a arder à volta da aldeia, o morador decidiu que era preciso "fazer alguma coisa" e os habitantes acabaram por se juntar no domingo para aprovar uma zona mínima de proteção, para garantir "alguma segurança e, também, para valorizar a aldeia".

À volta de Ferraria de São João, o pouco verde que se vê vem das folhas dos sobreiros.

"Foi a demonstração a quem não queria acreditar. Provou a todas as pessoas que não acreditavam", realçou.

Segundo Pedro Pedrosa, há também uma preocupação para que as pessoas "não percam rendimento", querendo replantar árvores de onde as pessoas também possam retirar algum proveito económico.

José Gonçalves, de 48 anos, mora há 25 na Ferraria de São João e, por ele, "o eucalipto devia ser proibido de plantar. O sobreiral foi o que nos valeu".

Para além de uns currais que arderam, as casas ficaram intactas.

A maioria dos terrenos com eucaliptos são de pessoas da terra, notou, ao que outra moradora disse que alguns dos habitantes "só não punham eucaliptos dentro da casa porque não conseguiam".

Agora, José Gonçalves acredita que pode ser um momento de viragem, em que se aposte também na pastorícia para limpar os matos e noutro tipo de árvores para acabar com a paisagem monótona do eucalipto nos montes à volta da Ferraria de São João.

"Os pinheiros deram em secar e quem tinha terras de amanho, onde se semeava milho, centeio, batatas, começaram a desistir. Isto aqui era tudo terras amanhadas", conta Benilde Mendes, de 66 anos, moradora da aldeia, contando que onde havia terras de cultivo passou a haver eucaliptos.

A habitante da Ferraria de São João tem terrenos com eucaliptos, de onde retirava "algum" dinheiro, mas aprovou a moção "pela segurança das pessoas e por tudo".

No domingo, a associação vai continuar o trabalho de identificação dos terrenos à volta da aldeia.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/adadasd-8600808.html


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 20:30)

El otro día comentaba en un post de forma muy breve (como vistazo inicial) el tema de la problemática de los incendios forestales en España y en él reflejaba también aquellas zonas de España con muy elevada cobertura forestal que nunca o casi nunca registran incendios forestales. Asimismo comentaba que en algunas de esas áreas sin incendios (no en todas) se realiza un uso y aprovechamiento tradicionales del arbolado *autóctono *y una gestión completa del territorio, de modo que sus habitantes resultan beneficiarios directos de los bosques y de las restantes actividades. Un ejemplo claro es el de la Tierra de Pinares de Soria y Burgos con el Bosque Modelo del Urbión, la masa boscosa continua más extensa de la Península Ibérica, abarca 100.000 hectáreas de superficie, a caballo entre las provincias Burgos y Soria (15 municipios de Burgos y 20 de Soria). Mayoritariamente compuesto por pino silvestre o albar (_Pinus sylvestris_), aparecen otros árboles dominantes como hayas (_Fagus sylvatica_), robles rebollos (_Quercus pyrenaica_), pinos laricios (_Pinus nigra_), etc.

La localizo en el mapa de incendios forestales. Se sitúa dentro de la mancha verde (representan zonas sin incendios) indicada con la flecha:





Unas imágenes de hoy de una pequeña parte de esa zona, las 4 primeras de Covaleda (foto 1) y Duruelo (fotos 3 y 4), ambas en Soria, y la última de Neila (Burgos). Esto son sólo 3 municipios, el Bosque completo cubre *35 municipios*, para que os hagáis una idea del inmenso tamaño que tiene:


























Fuente de las imágenes:

Y una explicación de cómo funciona su gestión que puede resultar interesante:

*Donde el monte no arde *
La comarca de Pinares Soria-Burgos, un ejemplo de buena gestión forestal desde hace más de un siglo, obtiene la denominación de Bosque Modelo, una etiqueta internacional que certifica la sostenibilidad de la explotación de la madera 

http://www.elmundo.es/suplementos/natura/2007/15/1181340017.html

Información sobre el Bosque Modelo de Urbión: http://www.urbion.es/ 

Edito con la localización y la extensión del Bosque:


----------



## dahon (29 Jun 2017 às 20:53)

Orion disse:


> Um grande mistério para mim é porque é que a estação da Serra de Lousã desligou às 20:32 sendo que nos mapas disponíveis nos relatórios do SIRESP e da SIGMAI a mesma não aparenta ter sido diretamente afetada pelo incêndio de Góis (só a estação de Malhadas e eventualmente nos cabos da estação da Pampilhosa - ambas 'desligaram' às 20:26). Será que isto deveu-se à ignição registada perto da estação de Cabeço Pião? E terá isto aumentando o congestionamento na estação de Cabeço Pião sendo que as 2 vias de comunicação restantes a esta estação eram Penela (que funcionou perfeitamente não obstante a baixa carga) e Figueiró dos Vinhos que foi funcionando cada vez pior até desligar-se na madrugada do dia 18?



Ocorreram várias falhas de electricidade em toda a zona por isso é possível que tenham deixado de funcionar por falta de energia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Em todos os grandes incêndios existe incapacidade e falta de organização no combate a incêndios. Tavira, teve mais de 1000 bombeiros (foi o 1º incêndio em Portugal com mais de 1000 bombeiros), mas a população teve que se virar sem a ajuda dos bombeiros, em Pedrógão Grande a mesma coisa.

Incêndio em Tavira: Incidiu em cerca de *5800 ha de povoamentos florestais* tendo percorrido , essencialmente, áreas ocupadas por *sobreiro e pinheiro-manso*.

Percentagem das árvores ardidas no incêndio em Tavira:
Sobreiro: 49% (2812 hectares)
Pinheiro - manso: 22% (1291 hectares)
Pinheiro - bravo:  10% (587 hectares)
Outras folhosas (Medronheiro): 13% (730 hectares)
Azinheira: 1% (38 hectares)
Eucalipto - (17 hectares)

Fonte: http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/relat/raa/resource/doc/ree2012/rel-recup-inc-catraia-set-v5

Ou seja, no incêndio em Tavira que arderam mais de 24000 ha, só arderam 17 hectares de eucaliptos.

Afinal, a culpa é do eucalipto... 

Que arranquem os eucaliptos, depois não se queixem que o interior do país ficar um deserto, quem é o produtor que vai plantar carvalhos ou outras árvores para irem tirar rendimentos daqui a 10, 20 ou 50 anos. Só, se for muito maluco.

O eucalipto é a árvore que dá mais rentabilidade no curto prazo, o resto que limpem as florestas, o mato, que abram caminhos pela floresta, que se criem condições, que não plantem eucaliptos junto às estradas e junto às casas, que os proprietários limpem os matos à volta da casa. Talvez, as coisas corram melhor, enquanto não existir auto-protecção das pessoas não vale a pena, andar a proibir o triste do eucalipto, porque esse triste ainda é uma fonte de riqueza para muitas pessoas que vivem no interior.


----------



## jonas (29 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

Penso que o abandono dos eucaliptos é igual a não conseguir render terrenos, que é igual ao abandono das florestas, que é igual á sujidade dos terrenos (mais fogos).Esta é a minha opinião.
Por um lado é bom por outro é mau.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (29 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

jonas disse:


> Penso que o abandono dos eucaliptos é igual a não conseguir render terrenos, que é igual ao abandono das florestas, que é igual á sujidade dos terrenos (mais fogos).Esta é a minha opinião.
> Por um lado é bom por outro é mau.



Não acho que devamos nem considerar abandonar por completo a plantação de eucaliptos, nem "deixar estar como está".

Um dos extremos nunca se concretizará, é inconcebível, agora a plantação de árvores nativas á volta das povoações, bem como em corredores por entre as plantações comerciais, penso que seria uma mais valia em todos os cenários.
 Para proteção contra incêndios, uma barreira que eles teriam que atravessar, e também, para ajudar á recuperação das florestas portuguesas. Dando preferência a zonas já húmidas por natureza, criamos zonas verdes todo o ano. Podem-se plantar nas extremas dos terrenos, para vizinhos unirem esforços e dividirem o "sacrifício" de dedicar uns metros da sua área a este objectivo.

Vejo na televisão a definição "floresta" a ser atirada ao ar, mas não sei do que falam, um monte de pinheiros ou eucaliptos plantados em linha para cortar daqui a uns tempos não é floresta.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jun 2017 às 22:38)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Não acho que devamos nem considerar abandonar por completo a plantação de eucaliptos, nem "deixar estar como está".
> 
> Um dos extremos nunca se concretizará, é inconcebível, agora a plantação de árvores nativas á volta das povoações, bem como em corredores por entre as plantações comerciais, penso que seria uma mais valia em todos os cenários.
> Para proteção contra incêndios, uma barreira que eles teriam que atravessar, e também, para ajudar á recuperação das florestas portuguesas. Dando preferência a zonas já húmidas por natureza, criamos zonas verdes todo o ano. Podem-se plantar nas extremas dos terrenos, para vizinhos unirem esforços e dividirem o "sacrifício" de dedicar uns metros da sua área a este objectivo.
> ...


Concordo em absoluto com tudo o que disseste.


----------



## bandevelugo (30 Jun 2017 às 00:15)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Não acho que devamos nem considerar abandonar por completo a plantação de eucaliptos, nem "deixar estar como está".
> 
> Um dos extremos nunca se concretizará, é inconcebível, agora a plantação de árvores nativas á volta das povoações, bem como em corredores por entre as plantações comerciais, penso que seria uma mais valia em todos os cenários.
> Para proteção contra incêndios, uma barreira que eles teriam que atravessar, e também, para ajudar á recuperação das florestas portuguesas. Dando preferência a zonas já húmidas por natureza, criamos zonas verdes todo o ano. Podem-se plantar nas extremas dos terrenos, para vizinhos unirem esforços e dividirem o "sacrifício" de dedicar uns metros da sua área a este objectivo.
> ...



Caro Micael Gonçalves,

"um monte de sobreiros plantados em linha para tirar cortiça daqui a uns tempos" não é floresta? E "um monte de azinheiras plantadas em linha para produzir bolota e cogumelos daqui a uns tempos, e dar lenha" não é floresta"? Ou a lógica só se aplica às "monoculturas" de pinheiro e não às "monoculturas" de _Quercus_?

Na Mata de Leiria, onde estão há muitos milhares de anos, os pinhais são desprezados e nem merecem ser classificados como "floresta", mas em Burgos os lindos pinhais do Pek já são "Floresta Modelo"!!!! Há que ter um mínimo de coerência...

Enfim... no Portugal do século XIX e início do século XX o grande causador dos incêndios eram os matagais e os baldios ao abandono... arborizaram-se os matagais e depois a culpa dos pavorosos incêndios passou a ser dos pinhais... Substituiram-se os pinhais por eucaliptais e agora a culpa dos incêndios é dos eucaliptos...

MAS NINGUÉM NOTA AQUI UM PADRÃO???!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jun 2017 às 12:12)

Na sequência do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, o Presidente da Associação Nacional de Sargentos (ANS) da GNR diz que a ministra da Administração Interna se deve demitir. Concorda? 
Sim:1869 votos

26%
*Não:3926 votos

54%*
Não tenho opinião formada sobre o assunto:1531 votos

21%
http://www.sapo.pt/


----------



## cova beira (30 Jun 2017 às 12:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em todos os grandes incêndios existe incapacidade e falta de organização no combate a incêndios. Tavira, teve mais de 1000 bombeiros (foi o 1º incêndio em Portugal com mais de 1000 bombeiros), mas a população teve que se virar sem a ajuda dos bombeiros, em Pedrógão Grande a mesma coisa.
> 
> Incêndio em Tavira: Incidiu em cerca de *5800 ha de povoamentos florestais* tendo percorrido , essencialmente, áreas ocupadas por *sobreiro e pinheiro-manso*.
> 
> ...



fiquei sem compreender se estás a ser ironico,

estás a tentar dizer que os eucaliptos no perímetro do fogo não arderam ou que não havia eucaliptos para arder.

ontem Passos Coelho fez um malabarismo semelhante que eu considero de muito mau gosto.

Toda a gente sabe que o pinheiro bravo e eucalipto são arvores extremamente inflamáveis não compreendo porque se continua a questionar esse facto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jun 2017 às 12:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na sequência do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, o Presidente da Associação Nacional de Sargentos (ANS) da GNR diz que a ministra da Administração Interna se deve demitir. Concorda?
> Sim:1869 votos
> 
> 26%
> ...


O mais natural é que no fim de tudo apurado a ministra tenha de se demitir, mas a verdade é que esta tragédia tinha acontecido na mesma com outro governo qualquer...


----------



## Toby (30 Jun 2017 às 12:37)

cova beira disse:


> fiquei sem compreender se estás a ser ironico,
> 
> estás a tentar dizer que os eucaliptos no perímetro do fogo não arderam ou que não havia eucaliptos para arder.
> 
> ...




Uma faca em boas mãos é um instrumento, más em maus mãos é uma arma.
É a gestão, os excessos, a organização, a prevenção, a educação que é a causa desta tragédia.

É o meu parecer, mas posso enganar-se.
Bom dia à todos


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jun 2017 às 13:37)

Hoje o *sexta ás 9* na RTP1 vai ser sobre o grande incêndio de Pedrogão onde vão revelar novos factos. Ao que parece vários grandes erros e descoordenação  logo no primeiro ataque ao incêndio que o deixou incontrolável.


----------



## dahon (30 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje o *sexta ás 9* na RTP1 vai ser sobre o grande incêndio de Pedrogão onde vão revelar novos factos. Ao que parece vários grandes erros e descoordenação  logo no primeiro ataque ao incêndio que o deixou incontrolável.


Só espero mais uma vez que tenham em conta as condições meteorológicas. Se não para mim continua a valer pouco ou nada.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 16:30)

*Moradores de Escalos Fundeiros rejeitam trovoada na origem do fogo*



> Quando deflagrou o incêndio, pouco depois do almoço, no dia 17, alguns residentes verificaram que algum fumo se erguia acima dos pinhais e eucaliptais, numa propriedade próxima da povoação.
> 
> Dono de uma pequena fábrica onde produz calças, em cooperação com os três filhos, o alfaiate Miguel Serrano, de 75 anos, assegurou que "o céu estava limpo" e que não havia trovoada quando eclodiram as labaredas.
> 
> "Aqui não houve trovoada nessa altura, nada", declara o morador, frisando que a árvore supostamente atingida por um raio, como revelou a Polícia Judiciária (PJ) na manhã do dia 18, "era uma árvore podre, caída no chão e parte dela ainda no ar", como "acontece com outras" na mesma zona florestal, salienta Miguel Serrano.



---



luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje o *sexta ás 9* na RTP1 vai ser sobre o grande incêndio de Pedrogão onde vão revelar novos factos. Ao que parece vários grandes erros e descoordenação  logo no primeiro ataque ao incêndio que o deixou incontrolável.



Isso não é facto propriamente 'novo'. É a 'teoria da conspiração' a ser finalmente comprovada como verdade.



luismeteo3 disse:


> O mais natural é que no fim de tudo apurado a ministra tenha de se demitir, mas a verdade é que esta tragédia tinha acontecido na mesma com outro governo qualquer...



E como é que sabes isso? Tens mesmo que ver o 6ª às 9 

O Comandante de Pedrógão era novato na coisa. Quem o nomeou tem, no mínimo, responsabilidade indireta.

Quanto à ministra, a demissão dela está longe de ser grande remendo. Ela estava à nora (e o carro dela até foi assaltado - fim de semana péssimo de facto) porque todos os outros abaixo dela não estavam muito melhores. Ela pode tomar a iniciativa mas isso seria só raspar a superfície.

Honestamente penso que por algumas pessoas nem vale a pena investigar o que se passou. É o 'nada se poderia ter feito' marcelista que está muito mas muito longe da realidade.

*"Incompetência do Governo não pode encontrar justificação na meteorologia" *



> Pedro Soares acusou a maioria PSD/CDS-PP de ser responsável pelo agravamento dos fogos florestais. “Não se conhecem deste Governo políticas florestais nem políticas de prevenção para a florestas”, referiu o dirigente bloquista, lembrando ainda que os sapadores florestais estão sem receber apoios desde junho.



Que saudades tenho eu dos ativistas. Vão para o governo e ficam calados com a conveniência da malta do costume. Ficam indignados com a partidarização das tragédias apenas e só quando não lhes é conveniente. Vão mas é apanhar bonés.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 16:38)

*SIRESP vai custar mais 200 milhões de euros*

*Alertas para falta de meios no SIRESP já têm 11 anos*

*PSD ataca "vergonha" da auditoria sobre SIRESP *

Vergonha também é isto:



> A comissão técnica independente será composta por 12 especialistas, seis dos quais serão designados pelo presidente da Assembleia, Ferro Rodrigues, ouvidos os grupos parlamentares, e outros seis pelo Conselho de Reitores das Universidades Portuguesas (CRUP).



Independente? Mais ou menos.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

Recomendo vivamente a visualização da reportagem:



> Um advogado de Castanheira de Pera apresentou uma queixa-crime contra desconhecidos, na sequência da tragédia de Pedrógão Grande. Manuel Antão entende que as vítimas poderão ter morrido por falta de auxílio, estando em causa vários crimes de homicídio, com dolo eventual.



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/especiai...2017-06-30-Queixa-crime-contra-desconhecidos#


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (30 Jun 2017 às 19:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Micael Gonçalves,
> 
> "um monte de sobreiros plantados em linha para tirar cortiça daqui a uns tempos" não é floresta? E "um monte de azinheiras plantadas em linha para produzir bolota e cogumelos daqui a uns tempos, e dar lenha" não é floresta"? Ou a lógica só se aplica às "monoculturas" de pinheiro e não às "monoculturas" de _Quercus_?
> 
> ...



Para responder ao seu comment, eu não exclui as monoculturas de _Quercus_ da minha crítica, e acho que tenho sido coerente, os meus comentários até são raros e bem pensados.
Qualquer área de exploração que não tenha biodiversidade minimamente abundante a meu ver não é floresta, uma só espécie de árvore não cria um habitat, cria um pinhal, um sobreiral, eucaliptal, etc.
Duvido que alguém no seu perfeito juízo afirme que os matagais deixaram de ser um causador de incêndios, ou os pinhais tornaram-se "neutros" depois da chegada do Eucalipto, simplesmente um substitui o outro com o passar do tempo em grandes áreas do país, daí a nossa atenção virar para aquilo que existe hoje atrás lá da casa, da aldeia... agora o padrão que realmente noto, é o de explorar matéria orgânica como se estivéssemos numa fábrica, só que sem os extintores á mão.

É normal que qualquer problema se propague mais facilmente enquanto houver combustível sem interrupção nem barreiras.

Conseguimos também uma paisagem mais bonita, e com fauna mais presente. A sugestão é simples


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2017 às 21:17)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Micael Gonçalves,
> Enfim... no Portugal do século XIX e início do século XX o grande causador dos incêndios eram os matagais e os baldios ao abandono... arborizaram-se os matagais e depois a culpa dos pavorosos incêndios passou a ser dos pinhais... Substituiram-se os pinhais por eucaliptais e agora a culpa dos incêndios é dos eucaliptos...
> 
> MAS NINGUÉM NOTA AQUI UM PADRÃO???!!!!



Esse dito padrão, não passa de um profundo desconhecimento e tentativa de enriquecimento das populações, que levaram a uma falta de planeamento florestal colossal, e para além disso, que preocupação têm as pessoas e os madeireiros com o ambiente? *Mas não tapemos o sol com a peneira relativamente ao poder inflamável do pinheiro e do eucalipto, e às capacidades destrutivas dos ecossistemas deste último.* E como o @Micael Gonçalves referiu, uma floresta monocultural não é por certo uma floresta que suporte um ecossistema saudável e bem estruturado.  A questão, é que à luz das necessidades dos tempos modernos, a população e os empresários, não conseguem subsistir sem a plantação desmesurada de eucaliptos e pinheiro para a exploração da pasta de papel, e para a comercialização de madeiras a diferentes níveis.Talvez não seja solução acabar repentinamente e por completo com o eucalipto, mas continuar a plantar sem o mínimo de cuidados ao nível de planeamento florestal só porque sim, é que não parece solução. A solução talvez passe é por estudar outras espécies que não sejam tão prejudiciais como o eucalipto, mas que possuam uma rentabilidade aceitável.
As populações possuem um profundo desconhecimento ao nível das ciências florestais. Como exemplo concreto, dou o caso das plantações de castanheiro, vejo por vezes grandes plantações de castanheiro a altitudes baixas, e os proprietários a queixarem-se de que mais valia terem plantado eucalipto ou pinheiro, porque passados alguns anos as árvores secaram... esquecendo-se que na verdade o castanheiro só devia ser plantado altitudes relativamente elevadas, talvez altitudes superiores aos 700m, para evitar as pragas e doenças. Mas para além destes casos de ignorância que desmotivam as populações a plantar árvores autóctones, há aqueles que entendem e se fazem de desentendidos e preferem continuar a agir sem o mínimo de cuidados nas suas propriedades. Outra coisa que a mim me parece indiscutível é a resistência que as árvores autóctones oferecem aos incêndios, não sei como está a lei a este nível mas para mim devia ser obrigatório plantar pelo menos um mínimo de árvores autóctones por uma certa área de terreno, e se possível usá-las como proteção para os incêndios, estudando convenientemente as formas de planeamento florestal. Sei que nem todas as pessoas têm posses, verbas ou saúde para levar um projeto destes avante, mas no passado os governos já deram incentivos à limpeza das matas e afins, e não se viu nada, alguém deve ter enchido os bolsos mais uma vez. Mas ainda bem que se fala agora nesses casos na anexação dos terrenos para o estado, veremos é que cuidados eles terão após os anexarem.

Mas voltando ao eucalipto.... Para além da propagação de incêndios, os eucaliptos trazem outros perigos para o futuro e o presente dos ecossistemas. Como se sabe os eucaliptos não são originários do nosso país, e mesmo os pinheiros só deveriam fazer parte da faixa costeira portuguesa, mas realmente por questões de rapidez de crescimento e dinheiro, o nosso país virou uma área eucaliptal e de pinhal, o que veio dar origem à destruição progressiva da comunidade clímax dos nossos ecossistemas. Em termos de sucessões ecológicas estima-se que certas florestas portuguesas se tenham formado após cerca de 150 anos, e infelizmente aquilo que fazemos com os incêndios ou com a plantação das espécies que referi acima, é levar os ecossistemas a regressar a sucessões secundárias, os quais terão de evoluir de novo de de uma comunidade pioneira ou de uma comunidade muito ténue e levar mais cerca de 150 anos a atingir comunidades mais complexas até à comunidade clímax. O eucalipto é uma árvore que através dos seus óleos voláteis, entra em combustão com as elevadas temperaturas, mas não se fica só por aqui... O eucalipto traz sérios problemas ao solo, como a erosão e o empobrecimento  do mesmo. A erosão é mais sentida nas encostas de montanhas ou de outras elevações onde o facto da folhagem destas árvores ser reduzida, permite a entrada de mais água para o solo, que deverá escorrer. Esta escorrência originará ao longo dos anos um processo de erosão que irá colocar a nu a rocha mãe, que permitiu após longos anos de transformações, dar seguimento às nossas florestas, falo desde os primeiros musgos e líquenes que geraram matéria orgânica, para que fossem evoluindo os primeiros arbustos, ervas, fetos e posteriormente abetos, carvalhos, vidoeiros, nogueiras etc. E associado à erosão e à escorrência de água, podem estar a associados os perigos de inundação/cheias. Não sei se já repararam na pobreza de biodiversidade das áreas eucaliptais. *É que não estamos na Austrália, onde os coalas tratam de se alimentar das folhas de eucalipto!* Cá a realidade de um eucaliptal é um deserto verde, onde os insetos e microorganismos não proliferam por não conseguirem consumir ou decompor a matéria vegetal dos eucaliptos. Já as espécies vegetais não se atrevem também a competir com as necessidades excessivas de consumo  de nutrientes dos eucaliptos, tais como potássio, cálcio, magnésio, nitrogénio, fósforo e água. Aliás as únicas espécies que parecem ainda se atrever nos eucaliptais, são os fetos que por si só também só complicam a propagação de incêndios. O excessivo consumo de água (causa do elevado tamanho destas árvores e da sua ótima adaptação a Portugal) em conjunto com estes nutrientes, empobrece o solo não permitindo que outras plantas se desenvolvam, e muitas das vezes este solo é também submetido à erosão. Por todos estes perigos pergunto se é assim tão viável destruirmos o passado secular das nossas florestas por motivos económicos, e colocarmos os nossos ecossistemas em tamanhos riscos.

Ainda bem que estão a ser tomadas medidas ao nível da reforma das florestas portuguesas e para o controlo do eucalipto, mas o mais provável é cair tudo em saco roto, como de costume, esperemos que não.

Peço desculpa por me ter alongado tanto, talvez esta mensagem devesse até estar colocada no tópico "Árvores e Floresta de Portugal".


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 21:54)

Orion disse:


> Um grande mistério para mim é porque é que a estação da Serra de Lousã desligou às 20:32 sendo que nos mapas disponíveis nos relatórios do SIRESP e da SIGMAI a mesma não aparenta ter sido diretamente afetada pelo incêndio de Góis (só a estação de Malhadas e eventualmente nos cabos da estação da Pampilhosa - ambas 'desligaram' às 20:26). Será que isto deveu-se à ignição registada perto da estação de Cabeço Pião? E terá isto aumentando o congestionamento na estação de Cabeço Pião sendo que as 2 vias de comunicação restantes a esta estação eram Penela (que funcionou perfeitamente não obstante a baixa carga) e Figueiró dos Vinhos que foi funcionando cada vez pior até desligar-se na madrugada do dia 18?



E cá vai uma possível explicação:



> A SIRESP, SA, empresa que gere a rede de telecomunicações de emergência, alertou a secretaria-geral do Ministério da Administração Interna no final de 2016 para a existência de *48 estações-base* em “mau estado de conservação” e para a necessidade de “serem asseguradas ou repostas as condições de funcionamento e/ou segurança das mesmas”.





> A maioria das estações-base identificadas concentra-se sobretudo na zona norte e centro do país, sendo que uma das referidas é a da Serra da Lousã, a poucos quilómetros da região de Pedrógão Grande e Góis, onde o fogo consumiu mais 50 mil hectares de floresta, provocou 64 mortos e mais de 200 feridos. *Foi uma das que deixou de responder durante o incêndio.*



Qual foi a avaria? É importante saber já que o sistema apesar de ser de trampa tem - ou devia ter - baterias/geradores.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

*Protecção Civil nega falha no ataque inicial ao fogo de Pedrógão*

E para a posterioridade...

A Verdadeira História da Tragédia de Pedrógão Grande  http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3138/sexta-as-9


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

Excelente trabalho da RTP. 

Está lá tudo dito e feito... as conclusões que cada um as tire...


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 23:50)

A reportagem omite um ponto essencial: A bronca do Canadair que "sugere" que o caos na organização não acabou no dia 18. Prolongou-se durante dias. Mas, enfim, já é um bom ponto de partida já que resume e aglutina uma boa parte do que se tem vindo a saber.

Na peça há bombeiros a pedir desculpa por não terem conseguido fazer mais. Coitados. Deram eles o corpo ao manifesto e estão outros a encomendar estudos de imagem para lidarem com a situação com o mínimo de consequências negativas. E ainda dizem que só os neoliberais não querem saber das pessoas.


----------



## Hawk (1 Jul 2017 às 00:22)

Num dos primeiros diretos que assisti na fatídica noite, e ainda antes de qualquer declaração pública, o secretário de estado aparecia ao lado do posto de comando a falar visivelmente bastante irritado com elementos, suponho que da ANPC. Parecia claramente aquele momento em que alguém percebeu que o sistema tinha falhado.

A partir daí, começou uma sessão combinada de declarações de protecção do sistema. Bombardeou-se a opinião pública com questões como a trovoada seca o ou "furacão de fogo" como se de um fenómeno sobrenatural se tratasse.

O ano passado no Funchal vi bem do que o trinómio alta temperatura, baixa humidade e rajadas de 80 km/h são capazes. Em 3 horas mais de 100 casas de primeira habitação ficaram completamente destruídas. Vi fogo a ser "cuspido" mais de 500 metros a incendiar quintais com roseiral sem qualquer vestígio de mato. Vi casas começarem a arder pelas portadas em madeira só devido à carga térmica em volta. E vi filas de trânsito perdidas entre o fumo.

Eu vi isto tudo e a ministra da administração interna se não viu em.directo, devia pelo menos ter imaginado o que lá aconteceu quando percorreu as ruas a pé e viu a centena de casas destruída, inclusivé onde morreram 3 pessoas.

Tudo isto para dizer que este trinómio que nos querem fazer parecer algo sobrenatural, não o é nem é único em Portugal. É preciso é que o sistema funcione para proteger as vidas humanas o que está mais que visto que não aconteceu neste caso.


----------



## criz0r (1 Jul 2017 às 01:29)

Não me querendo alongar muito em relação a este tema, que é extremamente controverso e vai dar água pelas barbas, a minha opinião é que claro que não podemos atribuir as culpas aos Eucaliptos, acho que ninguém está a fazer isso. A questão que se coloca é que cada País tem as suas árvores autóctones por alguma razão e lá porque crescem rápido, ou são rentáveis etc não vamos povoar um País inteiro com uma árvore que só por si tem mais pontos negativos do que positivos.

A começar pela secura total que a árvore provoca no terreno envolvente, o próprio tronco e ramificações são um mimo para a propagação dos incêndios visto que no incêndio de Arouca o ano passado, as projecções dos ramos e troncos queimados dos Eucaliptos despontaram ignições que culminaram no incêndio em Vale de Cambra.
Os Eucaliptos não são claramente a preferência das nossas aves residentes e migratórias bem como de outros animais rastejantes que imperam nas nossas florestas autóctones, a não ser que importemos Coalas da Austrália porque esses sim estariam nas suas 7 quintas.

Em suma acho que deve haver Mono cultura de Eucalipto, mas obviamente com o devido controlo por parte do Estado, porque quem faz uma viagem Lisboa - Porto de Comboio e gosta de apreciar a paisagem como eu, é manifestamente impressionante o avanço das plantações desta árvore em todo o País. Chega aliás a roçar o ridículo e sou capaz de acreditar em que ocupam quase  40% das florestas nacionais.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jul 2017 às 10:35)

Estou em Castanheira de Pêra, onde vou passar o dia na Praia das Rocas. É incrível a quantidade de quilómetros que faz no IC8 e na N236 em que está tudo queimado. Prosseguem os trabalhos de substituição dos rails de protecção, placas de sinalização, restituição da rede eléctrica, e são também visíveis várias equipas que efectuam o corte de árvores junto à estrada nacional. 

A vista é esta, para uma encosta negra.


----------



## dahon (1 Jul 2017 às 13:23)

dahon disse:


> Só espero mais uma vez que tenham em conta as condições meteorológicas. Se não para mim continua a valer pouco ou nada.



Estou a citar a mim próprio porque a reportagem da rtp não só não referiu nada em relação ao assunto como constatou o obvio. Falhou quase tudo. Quando ocorre uma tragédia daqueles é mais do que obvio que muita coisa falhou.
Uma das falhas apontadas é a falta de meios seja humanos e etc. Estamos a falar de regiões do interior com muito pouca população cujos bombeiros são voluntários. Ora se a população já é pouca acham que é possível que existam muitos bombeiros. Houve um bombeiro dos quais pediu desculpa que disse, se não me engano que tinha 20 operacionais e 5 meios para 10 ou mais povoações........... vamos obrigar as pessoas a ingressar na corporações dos Bombeiros Voluntários?

A única coisa que a reportagem serviu foi para ter uma ideia da timeline dos acontecimentos.
Agora causa para as falhas, zero.
Conclusões, zero.


Edit: Verdade seja dita o titulo da reportagem é "O que falhou em Pedrogão Grande?" 
Não podia esperar respostas.


----------



## jonas (1 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

77 bomb e 6MA em Moura, 60 bomb e 1MA em Caldas da Rainha e 60 bomb e 2MA na Covilhã .


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

http://www.mediotejo.net/macao-meios-aereos-no-combate-as-chamas-em-vinha-velha/


----------



## huguh (1 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

neste momento

Vinha Velha, Mação, 165bomb, 6MA
Ameixial, Mação, 40bomb
Moura, 119bomb, 6MA


Deu agora na tvi24 uma noticia a dizer que havia 124 ?? incendios ativos no país e Beja era o maior mas já estava em resolução
deram exatamente a mesma noticia às 13h.... que nojo de jornalismo dass, nem se dignam a atualizar uma informação
se for preciso às 20h vão dar o mesmo


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Jul 2017 às 18:49)

huguh disse:


> neste momento
> 
> Vinha Velha, Mação, 165bomb, 6MA
> Ameixial, Mação, 40bomb
> ...


não percebem nada do assunto...


----------



## huguh (1 Jul 2017 às 19:16)

robinetinidol disse:


> não percebem nada do assunto...



é que não mesmo.. eles vão à página e dizem o número que aparece "Em curso" e nem selecionam do lado direito para verem só os incêndios, dizem as ocorrências todas


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2017 às 20:15)

Daqui avisto 2 colunas de fumo de enormes dimensões, provavelmente dos 2 incendios de Mação.


----------



## jonas (1 Jul 2017 às 20:26)

De acordo com o DN têm ambos 2 frentes ativas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

Os incêndios mais mortíferos desde 1950:

2009, Kilmore East, Australia, 120
2017, Pedrogão Grande, Portugal, 64
1959, Massif des Aures, Argelia, 48
2010, Mount Carmel, Israel, 44
2009, Murrindini Hill, Australia, 34
1975, Transkei Veld, África do Sul, 25
1966, Sintra, Portugal, 25
1991, Tunnel fire, EUA, 25
2013, Yarnell fire, EUA, 19
1953, Rattlesnake fire, EUA, 15
2014, Valparaíso, Chile, 15


Fonte: *Laboratório de Fogos Florestais - UTAD*

Portugal em 2º lugar dos incendios mais mortíferos desde 1950, e já com 2 lugares na tabela, somos um país pequeno, em relação a muitos outros da Europa, está no tempo de metermos mãos á obra...


----------



## nelson972 (1 Jul 2017 às 20:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Daqui avisto 2 colunas de fumo de enormes dimensões, provavelmente dos 2 incendios de Mação.


Daqui dá para ver o efeito dos ventos e da orografia na dispersão do fumo em altitude.


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Jul 2017 às 20:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Daqui avisto 2 colunas de fumo de enormes dimensões, provavelmente dos 2 incendios de Mação.


Pois, se estivesse em Fátima também as veria, pelos vistos...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2017 às 20:56)

À pouco na estrada de Elvas/Arronches, via-se uma enorme coluna de fumo para  NW, até pensei que poderia ser aqui perto mas parece que são aqueles que estão no norte do distrito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2017 às 20:58)

nelson972 disse:


> Daqui dá para ver o efeito dos ventos e da orografia na dispersão do fumo em altitude.



Sim é verdade eu ao inicio por estar num vale a regar a horta não tinha a percepção a não ser desse efeito tal e qual como fotografaste, mas depois subi para uma cota mais elevada, e daqui de casa vejo bem as 2 colunas de fumo.


----------



## jonas (1 Jul 2017 às 21:08)

De noite o vento vai continuar a soprar com intensidade de N/NE....esperemos que entre alguma humidade e os consigam dominar.
O de Moura já esta dominado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2017 às 21:51)

O site da Protecção Civil é tão informativo, que não existe ocorrências importantes. Mesmo, com o incêndio em Pedrógão Grande a ocorrência não foi importante.

O site da Protecção Civil devia servir para informar a população e isso é coisa que não serve, quando existe qualquer ocorrência, seja ela incêndio, inundações devia haver informação detalhada sobre os frentes activas, estradas cortadas,, estradas submersas, etc...

Desde, que reformularam o site, a informação passou a ser zero, só tem as ocorrências, os meios e nada mais...

Antigamente, qualquer cidadão, bastava aceder ao site da Protecção Civil e tínhamos todo o filme dos incêndios, agora essa informação já não existe, é para a população não saber. 

Pelo menos, enquanto o PSD foi governo, essa informação estava lá toda, agora com este governo tudo é oculto e até os comunas e bloquistas estão mais calados que os ratos, nem quero imaginar, se esta tragédia tivesse acontecido com o PSD, ninguém os calava, essa é que é essa.

Portugal sempre a regredir...


----------



## jonas (1 Jul 2017 às 22:09)

Concordo com o membro algarvio1980.
Eu penso que o modelo antigo (que tinha informação detalhada) é o melhor, apenas mudar o critério de ocorrência importante para o critério de agora.
Na minha opinião tinha mais informação do que agora.Alias agora já nem funciona...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2017 às 22:20)

O site tinha toda a informação nas primeiras semanas/meses da sua remodelação, e tudo funcionava às mil maravilhas. Penso que não haja argumento político possível aqui. Mas é verdade que algo se passa nos últimos meses. Acho que as ocorrências significativas supostamente são automáticas, quando os meios passam X quantidade (o POSIT, etc. não são escritos apenas para as ocorrências que aparecem como significativas no site, logo penso que os dados sejam retirados da base de dados diretamente), mas depois da página de ocorrências significativas ter estado em manutenção durante meses, nunca mais funcionou.


----------



## criz0r (2 Jul 2017 às 00:01)

É realmente impressionante, já perdi a conta da quantidade de incêndios que devastaram o Concelho de Mação. Lembro-me, de estar numa pequena Ribeira e ter de vir a 100 à hora porque se estava a aproximar aquele que foi um dos maiores fogos florestais naquela zona que consumiu quantidades abissais de hectares até Vila de Rei.

Posto isto, lá voltamos nós a ver o fogo a consumir mais uma vez a região que inclusive está super bem preparada para isto. Um pequeno aparte, a árvore que tomou conta de toda aquela zona qual é ? Eucalipto, e não estou a dizer isto de ânimo leve até porque conhecia e conheço toda a região quase como a palma da mão. Nem as Oliveiras escapam à fúria da Mono Cultura dessa árvore Australiana.

Espero que consigam dominar os incêndios o mais rapidamente possível porque qualquer dia já nem sementes irão haver para as árvores voltarem a crescer. Enfim.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jul 2017 às 01:10)

No regresso a casa fiz um desvio e passei por Vila Facaia, uma das aldeias mais afectadas no incêndio de Pedrógão, e uma coisa que me surpreendeu, além das casas que arderam e que todos já vimos nas reportagens, há também muitas que escaparam por uma unha negra. Vi casas com árvores e arbustos queimados a 2m da porta e a casa não sofreu qualquer dano.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2017 às 01:19)

4 destes 6 fogos começaram depois da meia-noite... Haverá trovoada que explique tal fenómeno?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2017 às 01:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 4 destes 6 fogos começaram depois da meia-noite... Há trovoada que explique tal fenómeno?



É do calor da noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2017 às 03:06)

Sinceramente Sertã, Vila de Rei e Mação são concelhos mais que habituados a ignições "espontâneas", nem sei como é que ainda há área para arder... 

Relatório do IPMA sobre o Incêndio de Pedrogão: (120 páginas)


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2017 às 10:50)

*Pedrógão Grande. IPMA diz ser pouco provável ter sido um raio a causa do fogo*

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/570412/p...co-provavel-ter-sido-um-raio-a-causa-do-fogo-


----------



## AJB (2 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É do calor da noite


Nenhum de voces pondera que sejam reacendimentos?
Qual a evidencia de mao criminosa?


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2017 às 11:10)

IPMA desmente queda de raios no início do fogo de Pedrógão Grande

A trovoada seca chegou a ser apontada como possível responsável do incêndio em Pedrógão Grande, mas o IPMA vem agora desmentir a teoria. Não caíram raios no local e à hora em que começou o fogo.

A conclusão é do relatório do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) enviado ao primeiro-ministro na sexta-feira e disponibilizado este sábado pelo Governo.

No documento de 120 páginas, o IPMA refere que as descargas de energia mais próximas da zona do incêndio foram detetadas apenas depois das 17.37 horas e que, à hora e no local em que o incêndio deflagrou, às 14.43 horas, na aldeia de Escalos Fundeiros, não havia o tipo de nuvens que gera trovoadas.

O relatório dá conta, de facto, da ocorrência de 225 descargas elétricas num raio de 50 quilómetros (a maioria entre a Sertã e a Pampilhosa da Serra), mas as mais próximas do local de início do incêndio em Pedrógão ocorreram às 17.37, 18.53 e 20.54 horas. Ou seja, a primeira ocorrência de trovoada foi registada três horas depois da hora em que o incêndio deflagrou, de acordo com a Proteção Civil.


O relatório vem desmentir a informação inicialmente avançada pela Polícia Judiciária que dava conta de "um raio de trovoada seca" ter rachado uma árvore e ter estado, assim, na origem do incêndio.

O IPMA concluiu que a probabilidade de um raio ter atingido uma árvore em Escalos Fundeiros, como defendia a Polícia Judiciária, é reduzida.

"A presente análise sugere uma probabilidade baixa, não nula, de ocorrência de descargas nuvem-solo na proximidade do local de início do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande", lê-se no documento pedido por António Costa, no rescaldo do incêndio que acabou por causar a morte a 64 pessoas.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...e-8607363.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


Extenso relatório do IPMA com 120 páginas:

http://www.portugal.gov.pt/media/30394721/20170630-relatorio-pedrogaogrande-ipma-completo.pdf


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2017 às 11:13)

AJB disse:


> Nenhum de voces pondera que sejam reacendimentos?
> Qual a evidencia de mao criminosa?



Se fossem reacendimentos estariam associados à mesma ocorrência e não a várias novas ocorrências.


----------



## AJB (2 Jul 2017 às 11:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É do calor da noite


Nenhum de voces pondera que sejam reacendimentos?
Qual a evidencia de mao criminosa?


criz0r disse:


> É realmente impressionante, já perdi a conta da quantidade de incêndios que devastaram o Concelho de Mação. Lembro-me, de estar numa pequena Ribeira e ter de vir a 100 à hora porque se estava a aproximar aquele que foi um dos maiores fogos florestais naquela zona que consumiu quantidades abissais de hectares até Vila de Rei.
> 
> Posto isto, lá voltamos nós a ver o fogo a consumir mais uma vez a região que inclusive está super bem preparada para isto. Um pequeno aparte, a árvore que tomou conta de toda aquela zona qual é ? Eucalipto, e não estou a dizer isto de ânimo leve até porque conhecia e conheço toda a região quase como a palma da mão. Nem as Oliveiras escapam à fúria da Mono Cultura dessa árvore Australiana.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (2 Jul 2017 às 11:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se fossem reacendimentos estariam associados à mesma ocorrência e não a várias novas ocorrências.


Nao nao e nao!
Quem define se sao ou nao reacendimentos e a equipa que la chega em primeiro lugar...que ate pode ser a ultima que de la saiu antes...e ate pode jurar a pe juntos que apagou muito muito bem...ja vi este filme tantas vezes...mas cada um de nos fica na opiniao que melhornos conforta, certo...?!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

AJB disse:


> Nao nao e nao!
> Quem define se sao ou nao reacendimentos e a equipa que la chega em primeiro lugar...que ate pode ser a ultima que de la saiu antes...e ate pode jurar a pe juntos que apagou muito muito bem...ja vi este filme tantas vezes...mas cada um de nos fica na opiniao que melhornos conforta, certo...?!



No site da ANPC um reacendimento, que me lembre, nunca originou uma nova ocorrência... Mesmo depois de extinta, se houver um reacendimento a ocorrência _primária_ volta a estar activa.


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (2 Jul 2017 às 12:49)

Boas. É a minha primeira intervenção aqui no fórum, todavia já o acompanho com muito interesse há muitos anos.
Porém, há um facto que muito me intriga e que merece esta minha primeira intervenção, para colocar uma dúvida para que os que aqui costumam participar com conhecimentos técnicos.
Qual a vossa opinião sobre este título do Público: 
*"Há indícios fortes de que um downburst tornou o incêndio avassalador"*


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2017 às 12:51)

> *IPMA não confirma raio no local onde começou o incêndio de Pedrógão*



http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-no-local-onde-comecou-o-incendio-de-Pedrogao



> *Há uma outra pista para o início do incêndio em Pedrógão Grande*





> Na última semana surgiu um novo elemento sobre o ponto de ignição. Afinal, o raio causador do incêndio não caiu em cima de uma árvore. Terá atingido primeiro um posto de transformação das linhas de média tensão, sendo depois conduzido pelos cabos até onde o fogo começou, na zona de Escalos Fundeiros. Uma possibilidade que completa a informação do IPMA de que não caíram raios naquela zona na altura do início do incêndio



http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-para-o-inicio-do-incendio-em-Pedrogao-Grande


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2017 às 13:30)

A história foi assim:

Na Espanha, havia descargas eléctricas, numa dessas descargas atingiu um poste de alta tensão, o raio seguiu o caminho pelos cabos de alta tensão, até que chegou a Escalos-Fundeiros, apaixonou-se pelo eucalipto e pimba, fez-se o incêndio.


----------



## AJB (2 Jul 2017 às 14:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No site da ANPC um reacendimento, que me lembre, nunca originou uma nova ocorrência... Mesmo depois de extinta, se houver um reacendimento a ocorrência _primária_ volta a estar activa.


Pode perfeitamente acontecer, e acontece! Mas tambem pode nao acontecer...e muitas vezes nao acontece! O que acontece e a posteriori, quando provado, a GNR agregar as ocorrencias a primaria!
Mas o ponto e, acreditas ou nao que ha muitos reace ndimentos?
Acreditas que os ha no periodo noturno?


----------



## jonas (2 Jul 2017 às 14:37)

Novo foco de incêndio em Álvares onde começou o fogo em Gois de há duas semanas.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2017 às 15:41)

Outubro.Vermelho disse:


> Boas. É a minha primeira intervenção aqui no fórum, todavia já o acompanho com muito interesse há muitos anos.
> Porém, há um facto que muito me intriga e que merece esta minha primeira intervenção, para colocar uma dúvida para que os que aqui costumam participar com conhecimentos técnicos.
> Qual a vossa opinião sobre este título do Público:
> *"Há indícios fortes de que um downburst tornou o incêndio avassalador"*



Vou ser brutalmente honesto. O artigo não está completamente certo e para chegar a essa conclusão é preciso ler o relatório e enfrentar todo o jargão. Nem todos os jornalistas podem pescar a coisa por isso há que dar um desconto.

Vou resumir o relatório (do que consegui perceber). Não houveram descargas confirmadas a distância suficiente para haver uma grande certeza de que o fogo foi originado por um raio, os modelos numéricos preveram a ocorrência de fenómenos de vento descendentes com alguma severidade e os mesmos foram objetivamente registados na região centro:







Claro que o IPMA tem acesso a mais ferramentas mas tais fenómenos foram sendo relatados por vários membros do fórum ao longo dessa tarde.

Acho que a jornalista do Público cometeu erros crassos, misturando eventos díspares. A certa altura fico com dificuldade em perceber o artigo. Isto está mais patente na rubrica "Imagens impressionantes".

Começo pelo óbvio: O IPMA NÃO afirma categoricamente que um downburst tenha acelerado o incêndio porque não tem provas claras (falta de estações de superfície e devido à má posição do local face ao radar de Coruche):

P. 62 do relatório:






P. 60/61 do relatório:










Houve sim um _overshooting_ da nuvem associada ao incêndio e que as mesma PODE ter causado um _downburst_. Mas não há evidências claras. O Público faz referência a outros _downbursts_ e de uma forma ou de outra associa a Pedrógão como prova final. Está ERRADO. Da notícia:






Não acho que haja grandes dúvidas que os trovoadas tenham de uma forma ou de outra piorado os incêndios mas a tese central continua em vigor. Houve falta de coordenação e de meios para vigiar/combater os incêndios e evacuar as pessoas. A orografia também condicionaria a direção e velocidade dos _outflows_ vizinhos. Do que conheço de Pedrógão a zona não é plana. Isso teria que ser visto com atenção.


----------



## lserpa (2 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

Para quem não leu a notícia.
https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/02/c...wnburst-tornou-o-incendio-avassalador-1777651


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A história foi assim:
> 
> Na Espanha, havia descargas eléctricas, numa dessas descargas atingiu um poste de alta tensão, o raio seguiu o caminho pelos cabos de alta tensão, até que chegou a Escalos-Fundeiros, apaixonou-se pelo eucalipto e pimba, fez-se o incêndio.



Apesar de parecer descabido para a maioria das pessoas, é possível. E falo com conhecimento de causa.
Contudo não posso afirmar isso para esta situação pois não conheço a rede de média tensão da zona nem a quantos kms o suposto raio  atingiu a linha.

Ps: Contudo apreciei o toque humorístico da situação sendo a relação amorosa com o eucalipto a cereja no topo do bolo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

Incêndio consome eucaliptos em Vendas Novas No local estão 154 bombeiros, apoiados por 42 viaturas e 7 aeronaves.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/incendio-consome-eucaliptos-em-vendas-novas


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

E para que não falte mais um culpado na lista  *Pedrógão Grande: Castanheira de Pera alertou “entidades competentes”*

Dos relatos das testemunhas a queda dos pinheiros impossibilitou a passagem normal dos veículos e certamente estará envolvida em algumas fatalidades (fora os congestionamentos subsequentes). Neste caso há responsabilidade direta porque haviam pinheiros (bastante altos) a poucos metros da estrada.





Voltando à meteorologia, resta saber a posição atualizada da PJ. Já a tese do _downburst_ do IPMA tem mais evidências circunstanciais do que se gostaria. A imprensa está a difundir - sem culpa mas conveniente para alguns - mais uma teoria (um bocado fraca) como facto inequívoco. Mas enfim, publicamente não é melhor dizer que não se faz a mínima (que é mais verídico).

A meteorologia severa só foi relevante muito depois da ignição e a obsessão por esta é contraproducente. A cronologia que levou às mortes é bem mais fulcral. Qual é a diferença que faz o incêndio ter sido causado por um incêndiário, um raio ou um arco voltaico? Há nesse grupo alguma opção que teria originado um número diferente de mortos? Acho que não. Quantos operacionais estavam a acompanhar a progressão das chamas junto à EN 236? Ainda não se sabe publicamente e provavelmente a resposta é 0. Isso é bem mais relevante.


----------



## huguh (2 Jul 2017 às 17:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incêndio consome eucaliptos em Vendas Novas No local estão 154 bombeiros, apoiados por 42 viaturas e 7 aeronaves.
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/incendio-consome-eucaliptos-em-vendas-novas



ui, tem muito mau aspeto. vamos ver como evolui!


----------



## jonas (2 Jul 2017 às 17:56)

Esse incêndio esta a ameaçar um deposito de gás segundo a SIC noticias.


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2017 às 18:58)

dahon disse:


> http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-no-local-onde-comecou-o-incendio-de-Pedrogao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez a citar-me.
Desta vez porque o expresso actualizou a noticia.


> Na última semana surgiu um novo elemento sobre o ponto de ignição. Afinal, o raio causador do incêndio não caiu em cima de uma árvore. Terá atingido primeiro os cabos de média tensão que passam na zona de Escalos Fundeiros e só depois foi conduzido para um castanheiro, onde o fogo começou. O IPMA, por sua vez, diz que não caíram raios naquela zona na altura do início do incêndio



http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...-para-o-inicio-do-incendio-em-Pedrogao-Grande
@algarvio1980 afinal a história de amor não foi com um eucalipto foi com um castanheiro.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2017 às 20:31)

dahon disse:


> Mais uma vez a citar-me.
> Desta vez porque o expresso actualizou a noticia.
> 
> 
> ...



Se me permites...



> Nas primeiras fotos do incêndio, tiradas por Daniel Saúde, que passava o fim de semana na quinta que tem naquela localidade de Pedrógão Grande, é possível ver os cabos elétricos junto às chamas que ainda começavam. Foi ele quem ligou para o 112 às 14h38, quando viu fumo a surgir no horizonte, acionando os primeiros bombeiros da corporação de Pedrógão Grande.



Custava muito ao jornalista publicar a foto em questão? Na única que se tem conhecimento não vejo fios:









Orion disse:


> A meteorologia severa só foi relevante muito depois da ignição e a obsessão por esta é contraproducente.



Complementando, p. 59 do relatório do IPMA.








> A primeira de duas intensificações observadas no padrão de pluma iniciou-se pelas 18:20-18:30 UTC, tendo atingido o auge pelas 18:50-19:00 UTC, período em que alcançou cerca de 13 km de extensão vertical, situando-se portanto acima do nível da bigorna (Figura 34). Pelas 19:10 UTC a refletividade do padrão de pluma, nos seus níveis mais baixos, decresceu um pouco, assim como a respetiva altitude. A segunda intensificação iniciou-se pelas 19:20-19:30 UTC, tendo atingido o auge pelas 19:40 UTC, instante em que o topo do padrão de pluma (ou pluma misturada com hidrometeoros) se situava a cerca de 14 km de altitude (Figura 35).



O incêndio pode ter sido acelerado por ventos mais fortes associados às trovoadas/células mais intensas (que vão ao encontro dos relatos das testemunhas). Mas ventos mais fortes podem rondar os 40/50/60/70 km/h e não  80/90/>100 km/h que podem estar associados a um _downburst_. Não há evidências claras de que tenha ocorrido um _downburst_ naquela zona e é bom que isto fique claro. O primeiro corte disponibilizado pelo IPMA indica a presença de uma célula/cúmulo perto da EN 236 às 19:20 locais (18:20 UTC), ou seja, mais de *4 horas* após a primeira ignição. A célula começou a atravessar a EN 236 às 19:10 UTC (20:10 locais - *>5 horas* após a ignição), mais ou menos na altura em que pensa que morreram as pessoas (20h/20:30h e não às 21:30h locais como foi inicialmente anunciado).

Em suma, a narrativa de que o incêndio surgiu e pouco depois foi levado por ventos ciclónicos que devoraram pessoas, bens e animais sem que nada se podia ter feito é manifestamente falsa. Havia e houve tempo para encerrar a estrada e impedir aquela gente de andar por ali. Houve gente a circular por ali antes da tragédia.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2017 às 21:56)

Orion disse:


> Custava muito ao jornalista publicar a foto em questão? Na única que se tem conhecimento não vejo fios:



Independentemente de n considerações sobre a temática eu continuo a achar que muito devia ser questionado sobre esta foto.


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Jul 2017 às 23:03)

dahon disse:


> Estou a citar a mim próprio porque a reportagem da rtp não só não referiu nada em relação ao assunto como constatou o obvio. Falhou quase tudo. Quando ocorre uma tragédia daqueles é mais do que obvio que muita coisa falhou.
> Uma das falhas apontadas é a falta de meios seja humanos e etc. Estamos a falar de regiões do interior com muito pouca população cujos bombeiros são voluntários. Ora se a população já é pouca acham que é possível que existam muitos bombeiros. Houve um bombeiro dos quais pediu desculpa que disse, se não me engano que tinha 20 operacionais e 5 meios para 10 ou mais povoações........... vamos obrigar as pessoas a ingressar na corporações dos Bombeiros Voluntários?
> 
> A única coisa que a reportagem serviu foi para ter uma ideia da timeline dos acontecimentos.
> ...



Caro Dahon, por tudo o que vimos na reportagem da RTP, que é auto-explicativa, é que há muitos anos vem sendo proposto um modelo diferente do sistema de defesa contra incêndios florestais, que ligue a gestão florestal, a prevenção e o combate. Isto é, que haja profissionalização do combate, com trabalhadores que estejam o ano inteiro nas matas e nos montes, como os antigos guardas florestais. Isto além de conferir maior capacidade na abordagem aos incêndios, iria aumentar o emprego nestas regiões e melhorar a gestão e prevenção florestal (grandes corta-fogos, desbastes e limpezas das matas e dos matos, fogos controlados, etc.).

Da reportagem da RTP, independentemente das responsabilidades de cada comandante ou autarca, o que surge bem evidenciado é o amadorismo e a óbvia desculpabilização, que ouvimos há dezenas de anos: "não há meios...". Ou "não há caminhos", ou "as matas não estão limpas", ou...

Para além disso, é também evidentíssima a baixa prioridade que as câmaras dão ao problemas das florestas e da defesa da infraestruturas públicas e aldeias: são investimentos/obras que não se vêem, que só dão chatices com os proprietários e, por tudo isto, não dão votos.

É pena que em 2006 o governo não tenha apostado num modelo profissional de prevenção e combate aos incêndios, agora estão a colher os frutos.


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2017 às 23:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> é que há muitos anos vem sendo proposto um modelo diferente do sistema de defesa contra incêndios florestais, que ligue a gestão florestal, a prevenção e o combate. Isto é, que haja profissionalização do combate, com trabalhadores que estejam o ano inteiro nas matas e nos montes, como os antigos guardas florestais. Isto além de conferir maior capacidade na abordagem aos incêndios, iria aumentar o emprego nestas regiões e melhorar a gestão e prevenção florestal (grandes corta-fogos, desbastes e limpezas das matas e dos matos, fogos controlados, etc.).



Concordo, mas tenho uma questão. Então mas para que servem os GIPS?


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2017 às 23:34)

vitamos disse:


> Independentemente de n considerações sobre a temática eu continuo a achar que muito devia ser questionado sobre esta foto.


A falta de limpeza(abandono) de terrenos que outrora já foram cultivados? Concordo plenamente.
Infelizmente na minha zona(Viseu) é algo cada vez mais recorrente. 
Mas felizmente com alguma intervenção da GNR alguns foram obrigados a limpar.


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2017 às 12:53)

muito calor hoje

incêndios em Abrantes 79bomb, 2MA
Tomar, 55bomb, 4MA
Loulé, 58bomb, 1MA


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2017 às 13:30)

Uí, o incêndio em São Barnabé (Almodôvar), a fazer lembrar o grande incêndio de 2004, a zona é praticamente a mesma e depois veio descendo até Barranco de Velho.


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 13:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uí, o incêndio em São Barnabé (Almodôvar), a fazer lembrar o grande incêndio de 2004, a zona é praticamente a mesma e depois veio descendo até Barranco de Velho.


Para já não parece de grandes dimensões, tem no combate 68 bomb e 1 MA.
Como está visto dai?


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2017 às 13:40)

*Incêndios: Governo estima prejuízos de quase 500 milhões de euros*

*O Governo está reunido com os autarcas dos concelhos mais afetados pelo fogo. Levantamento dos prejuízos já foi feito.*





O Governo estima que os prejuízos causados pelos incêndios do mês de junho no Centro do país se aproximem dos 500 milhões de euros, informa a RTP3. A informação é avançada numa altura em que o Executivo está reunido, em Figueiró dos Vinhos, com os municípios atingidos pelos fogos para analisar a listagem de danos.


Os prejuízos diretos dos incêndios que começaram na região Centro no dia 17 de junho, nomeadamente em Pedrógão Grande e Góis, ascendem a 193 milhões de euros, estimando-se em 303 milhões o investimento em medidas de prevenção e relançamento da economia, o que perfaz um total de 496 milhões de euros.

À entrada do encontro, o ministro do Planeamento, Pedro Marques, afirmou aos jornalistas que a “reunião será consensual”, sem avançar com as medidas em cima da mesa. “Começámos um trabalho a que nos comprometemos de concluir num prazo de 10 dias o levantamento dos prejuízos. Ele está concluí-lo e vou agora apresentá-lo aos presidentes de câmara, assim como um conjunto de medidas de caráter excecional para resposta aos prejuízos identificados”, adiantou o governante.

O membro do Governo está reunido com os autarcas de Pedrógão Grande, Castanheira de Pera, Figueiró dos Vinhos, Pampinhosa da Serra, Góis, Sertã e Penela.

É de referir que, segundo os dados conhecidos até ao momento, foram atingidas pelas chamas cerca de 500 casas, das quais 169 são de primeira habitação e 205 de segunda. 117 habitações estariam devolutas.


Recorde-se que a Câmara Municipal de Pedrógão Grande, o município mais afetado pelo incêndio, já havia estimado o prejuízo em "pelo menos 250 milhões de euros".
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...stima-prejuizos-de-quase-500-milhoes-de-euros


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2017 às 13:44)

huguh disse:


> muito calor hoje
> 
> incêndios em Abrantes 79bomb, 2MA
> Tomar, 55bomb, 4MA



meios duplicam num e triplicam noutro

Abrantes 158bomb, 2MA
Tomar, 148bomb, 7MA


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2017 às 13:47)

Felizmente este episódio de calor é muito mais curto do que o de Junho. Amanha e nos dias seguintes já vai arrefecer um pouco, o que vai facilitar o combate aos incêndios.

Os modelos andam a assustar com saídas abrasadoras para meados de mês, esperemos que não passem de devaneios dos modelos, senão teremos mais uma situação muito complicada em perspectiva.


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 14:09)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/dois-incendios-ativos-perto-de-tancos?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2017 às 16:48)

Chegei agora do trabalho, e pelo caminho observei vários focos de incendios, sendo um deles já de grandes dimensões.
Incendios activos no distrito de Santarém
Tomar, Portela, 276 operacionais, 78 veiculos e 6 meios aéreos.
Abrantes, Tramagal 167 operacionais e 50 veiculos

*Incêndios obrigaram GNR a cortar 4 estradas em Santarém*

Quatro estradas, entre elas a A13, foram cortadas nos últimos minutos devido aos vários incêndios que consomem mato e floresta em vários concelhos do distrito de Santarém.

Numa informação atualizada às 16h10, a GNR diz que estão cortadas a A13 - Sul/Norte - entre Salvaterra de Magos e Almeirim, a E.N. 367 - entre Marinhais e Glória do Ribatejo, a E.N. 118 - Santa Margaria da Coutada/ Tramagal e a E.M. 542 - entre Linhaceira e Asseiceira (Tomar).

Na A13 - Sentido Norte/Sul - a circulação faz-se com condicionamento.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...obrigaram-gnr-a-cortar-4-estradas-em-santarem


----------



## F_R (3 Jul 2017 às 16:53)

se os jornalistas do CM quiser ser mais populista, o Crucifixo onde é o incendio de Abrantes, fica ao lado de Santa Margarida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

*Oito bombeiros feridos em incêndio no Tramagal*

Dois bombeiros estão em estado grave 

Pelo menos oito bombeiros ficaram feridos, na manhã desta segunda-feira, na sequência do incêndio que deflagrou na localidade do Tramagal, distrito de Santarém.

As vítimas pertencem aos bombeiros de Afocelca. Do total, cinco foram transportados para o Hospital de Abrantes e dois para o hospital de Lisboa, em estado grave. 

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/570557/seis-bombeiros-feridos-em-inc-ndio-perto-da-base-aerea-de-tancos


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

Distrito de Santarém muito fustigado por fogos, de facto.
4 fogos ativos nesse distrito neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 17:17)

prai há 45min via fumo do incêndio de Marinhais que deixo ai a foto (meio desfocada :S) mais cedo também já tinha visto fumo de um incêndio da Glória do Ribatejo, neste momento já não vejo fumo e o incêndio de Marinhais já aparece em resolução mas acabei de ouvir sirenes aqui a atravessar a Fajarda para norte para o lado da Gória, Marinhais fica a seguir à Glória

há 45min:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

*IDOSO QUEIMADO COM GRAVIDADE NO INCÊNDIO DE TOMAR*

Um homem de 71 anos ficou gravemente ferido ao tentar salvar os seus bens no incêndio registado na tarde desta segunda feira, dia 3, no concelho de Tomar.

A vítima, residente na aldeia de Macieiros, freguesia de S. Pedro de Tomar, sofreu queimaduras de 1° grau no rosto e de 2° grau nas mãos, sendo transportado para o hospital de Abrantes pelos bombeiros.

Na sua propriedade, que ficou pintada de negro a toda a volta, ardeu um barracão, mas salvou-se a casa de habitação e os anexos. As seis ovelhas conseguiram fugir das chamas e sobreviveram.

Viúvo há pouco tempo e com problemas de diabetes, o idoso, além de queimado, estava em estado de choque quando foi socorrido.

http://www.mediotejo.net/idoso-queimado-com-gravidade-no-incendio-de-tomar/


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

a quantidade de incêndios no distrito de Santarém esta tarde é enorme...


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Incêndio na Serta : 55 bomb e 2 MA


----------



## AJB (3 Jul 2017 às 17:46)

Com o fwi que esta na zona de Santarem, quase que uma pedra ao bater noutra provoca ignição...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jul 2017 às 18:19)

*Nem raios nem criminosos. Marta Soares tem uma terceira teoria para explicar o incêndio em Pedrógrão Grande*
2/7/2017, 23:58
7
O Presidente da Liga de Bombeiros, Jaime Marta Soares, acredita que, por detrás dos incêndios em Pedrógão Grande, pode estar uma "anomalia técnica gerada pelos postos de média e alta tensão".
O presidente da Liga de Bombeiros quer que se investigue melhor o que terá sucedido em Pedrógão Grande há duas semanas para que o fogo tenha atingido as proporções que atingiu. Jaime Marta Soares descarta as causas naturais como responsáveis pelo enorme incêndio mas mantém a possibilidade de mão criminosa — e a essa hipótese acrescenta outra: uma anomalia técnica gerada pelos postos de média e alta tensão.

Depois de afastadas as suspeitas de que possa ter sido um raio a provocar o incêndio — o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera não registouqueda de raios naquela zona na altura em que começou o fogo — Jaime Marta Soares falou de um fenómeno ao qual chamou “arco voltaico”.


“Passam naquela zona linhas de média e de alta tensão, que podem ter gerado não uma anomalia natural, mas uma anomalia técnica. As linhas de alta e média tensão com o temperaturas muito altas e com vento, não precisam de se tocar. Basta aproximarem-se para poderem gerar descargas elétricas, o chamado o arco voltaico.E julgo que naquela região, gostaria que analisassem, porque se pode saber através do controlo da vigilância da linha, dando como boas as informações que tenho há um ferimento nos cabos. E são cabos grossos, em que se detetou um ferimento, uma rutura, um corte que pode ter originado esta situação. Seria bom que se averiguasse”, explicou Jaime Marta Soares na TVI 24.

O presidente da Liga de Bombeiros disse ainda que as suspeitas de fogo posto se mantêm mas deixou claro que sempre foram suspeitas e não certezas. “Não disse isso de ânimo leve: no último mês houve dez ignições num raio de um quilómetro do local onde começou este fogo. Isso quer dizer alguma coisa”, afirmou o responsável.

“O IPMA colocou na sua página um documento em que demonstrava que entre as 13h00 e as 16h00 de sábado, naquela zona do incêndio não tinha caído nenhum raio nem positivo nem negativo, portanto, só alguma invenção, só algum raio telecomandado ou teleguiado é que foi aquele sítio fazer aquele incêndio“, disse ainda Marta Soares.
http://observador.pt/2017/07/02/nem...para-explicar-o-incendio-em-pedrograo-grande/


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 18:27)

Incêndio em Figueiró:55 bomb e 7 ma


----------



## dahon (3 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

Para esse tamanco do Jaime Marta Soares a ideia de um incêndio ter início por causas naturais deve ser completamente descabida. Ou então tem uma fobia qualquer. Além disso a arte do bitaite que possui é qualquer coisa de impressionante.


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2017 às 19:17)

incêndios da tarde todos dominados já
só há um em Idanha com 53bomb


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Venho chamar a atenção para o facto de estarem a ser utilizadas fotografias de outros incêndios como se fossem do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. Alertei o site *Fogos Florestais* (aqui e aqui) para retirar as fotografias do fotografo brasileiro Edio Junior e que o autor do site dizia que correspondiam a redemoinhos de fogo do incêndo de Pedrógão Grande; para além de não publicar os meus comentários, o autor do site retirou as fotos e não pediu desculpas aos seus leitores... *Lastimáveis como ainda existem pessoas que brincam com a vida de outras pessoas...
*
A foto original que estava no site* Fogos Florestais *era esta acompanhada pelo comentário "Remoinho de Fogo do GIF de Pedrógão Grande" (foi apagada e substituída por outra):*




*
CopyRight Edio Junior


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Idanha com 70 bomb  e 7 MA


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2017 às 21:17)

Constância 212 bombeiros, 54 viaturas e 6 aéreos

vejo a norte fumo a passar no horizonte, certeza desse incêndio e com junção de outros que houve naquela zona de Constância/Abrantes


----------



## jonas (3 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Acrescentando ao de constância, em Moura 70 bomb e em Alcacer do sal 43 bomb e 1 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Jul 2017 às 21:41)

4 áreas muito fustigadas constantemente: Sul de Tomar, Norte de Abrantes-Constância, Alcanena e Salvaterra de Magos. Mesmo assim, até admira, com tantos incêndios em zonas tão complicadas, ter havido esta resposta muito eficaz... e da mobilização dos meios aéreos.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Jul 2017 às 22:15)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ase-em-resolucao-garante-presidente-da-camara


----------



## bandevelugo (4 Jul 2017 às 01:34)

dahon disse:


> Concordo, mas tenho uma questão. Então mas para que servem os GIPS?



A perg


Micael Gonçalves disse:


> Para responder ao seu comment, eu não exclui as monoculturas de _Quercus_ da minha crítica, e acho que tenho sido coerente, os meus comentários até são raros e bem pensados.
> Qualquer área de exploração que não tenha biodiversidade minimamente abundante a meu ver não é floresta, uma só espécie de árvore não cria um habitat, cria um pinhal, um sobreiral, eucaliptal, etc.
> Duvido que alguém no seu perfeito juízo afirme que os matagais deixaram de ser um causador de incêndios, ou os pinhais tornaram-se "neutros" depois da chegada do Eucalipto, simplesmente um substitui o outro com o passar do tempo em grandes áreas do país, daí a nossa atenção virar para aquilo que existe hoje atrás lá da casa, da aldeia... agora o padrão que realmente noto, é o de explorar matéria orgânica como se estivéssemos numa fábrica, só que sem os extintores á mão.
> 
> ...



Caríssimo Micael, agradeço o seu "retorno".

Mas olhe que quer os pinhais puros (erradamente chamados de "monoculturas") quer muitas outras florestais que são dominadas por uma única espécie têm muito mais diversidade biológica do que imagina, tudo depende da forma como são geridas!

Os pinhais das dunas, plantados no século XX, são hoje habitats prioritários, totalmente protegidos pela Rede Natura 2000! E, normalmente, quanto mais "biodiversidade", maior o perigo de incêndio, porque as continuidades de matos e herbáceas são muito maiores também! Muitas das florestas por esse mundo fora são dominadas por uma só espécies, mesmo sendo ecossistemas absolutamente "naturais", é um erro grave pensar que é tudo como as selvas tropicais..

Por isso é que os pinhais e os eucaliptais "limpos", sem mato ou com pouco mato, são mais resistentes aos fogos. Por outro lado, se se deixar de limpar um eucaliptal ele pode transformar-se... num sobreiral ou num azinhal, ou num carvalhal!!

Os eucaliptais menos biodiversos são, por regra, aqueles que foram plantados em terrenos anteriormente com culturas agrícolas ou matos degradados, que já eram extremamente pobres em espécies arbustivas.

Veja só aqui um exemplo de eucaliptal cheio de carvalhos nascediços (fotografia tirada no distrito de Aveiro).


É que se for abandonado, um eucaliptal normalmente tem boas condições para ser "invadido" por outras espécies, sejam arbustivas ou arbóreas (ao contrário do que sucede com as mimosas ou as acácias, com quem toda a gente deveria estar seriamente preocupada).

É uma verdadeira treta a maior parte do que se ouve e vê escrito por aí sobre os pinhais ou os eucaliptais, as pessoas simplesmente metem uma "pala" e desligam o seu sentido crítico - e bastava só observar cuidadosamente a paisagem!

Outra discussão é o tipo de floresta que os portugueses, enquanto sociedade, querem, mas isso já é uma conversa diferente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jul 2017 às 08:42)

bandevelugo disse:


> A perg
> 
> 
> Caríssimo Micael, agradeço o seu "retorno".
> ...



Muito bom dia caro, bandevelugo:

Queria deixar este pequeno video produzido por alguém que fala com grande conhecimento do tema:

É que depois de ler os seus comentários fiquei com a sensação de que parece querer dizer que não há rigorosamente nada a apontar aos eucaliptos, poderá ser a sua opinião, e só temos de a aceitar e respeitar, mas considero que então estaríamos a deitar ao lixo todos os estudos científicos feitos a respeito desta temática.

Falou muito bem aí em espécies invasoras, como as acácias, isto é, para si há problema das acácias se propagarem interminavelmente pelos ecossistemas. Mas pergunto-lhe se já não há problema de ocupar quase metade do país com outra espécie exótica e a meu ver, também invasora, como o eucalipto.
Sei que alguns não consideram o eucalipto como uma espécie invasora, *mas para mim considero-a como tal, basta ver na sua foto a quantidade de eucaliptos que estão a nascer sem que aparentemente ninguém os tenha plantado.*






Os eucaliptos permitem, muito raramente, a colonização de outras espécies arbóreas, e aquilo que se verifica é que essas mesmas árvores possuem dificuldades acrescidas no seu ciclo de vida, devido à grande rapidez com que os nutrientes gastos pelo eucalipto circulam. Repare que nessa foto, os carvalhos estão a crescer numa zona mais periférica do eucaliptal, mas daqui por uns anos, o mais provável é que os pequenos eucaliptos da foto, impeçam a desenvoltura desses carvalhos, atrofiando o ecossistema. Não quero com isto dizer que não hajam por aí exceções mas regra geral é o que acontece. Até porque o carvalho privilegia um solo algo húmido, algo que os eucaliptos, com os seus consumos estimados de 30 litros por dia, tratam de aniquilar, tornando o solo seco e destruindo lentamente possíveis aquíferos.

Ainda assim gostaria de saber a que "boas condições" se refere por parte dos eucaliptais adultos, para serem invadidos por outras espécies, de modo que elas proliferem sem constrangimentos.

A respeito também da biodiversidade dos eucaliptais, refere aí uma situação que talvez seja uma das poucas vantagens do eucalipto na prevenção dos incêndios, é que de facto por ter um poder repulsivo de outras espécies, afasta bastantes herbáceas das plantações, mas em regra não há eucaliptal nenhum que não sendo limpo, não possua qualquer planta rasteira. Aqui por estas redondezas é frequente encontrar por lá, por exemplo, os fetos.

E por falar em limpeza das matas, é também preciso saber limpar, muitos quando limpam uma propriedade, limpam tudo quanto é verde e que se encontre no solo. Contudo aquilo que é verdade é que muitos desses arbustos e herbáceas são o sustento de várias espécies de insetos, que possuem por vezes um papel fundamental na conservação e bom funcionamento de um ecossistema, do mesmo modo que é preciso estar suscetível à presença de pequenas árvores autóctones em crescimento, para não as cortar.
Ainda a este respeito deixo aqui esta publicação do Público:
https://www.publico.pt/2009/06/07/c...ipotecar-biodiversidade-das-florestas-1385515

*Relativamente à resistência dos eucaliptos:
"* As espécies florestais portuguesas são mais vulneráveis ao fogo?

Pinheiro-bravo, eucalipto e sobreiro são as três espécies florestais que mais área ocupam no país, de acordo com o Inventário Florestal Nacional (2005

2006). As primeiras duas são especialmente atreitas a incêndios e entram em ignição mais facilmente, devido às suas características intrínsecas, explica Joaquim Sande Silva, investigador em fogos florestais na Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra e no Centro de Ecologia Aplicada Prof. Baeta Neves. As folhas do eucalipto e do pinheiro-bravo têm menor teor de humidade em relação a outras espécies. Para agravar o cenário, estas árvores têm óleos (eucaliptos) e resinas (pinheiro), lembra Joaquim Sande Silva. Mas não é tudo."Estes povoamentos florestais criam um ambiente seco ao nível do solo, propício aos incêndios", disse, lembrando que os fogos começam sempre na vegetação. Já o sobreiro, a nossa folhosa autóctone com maior representação, "resiste muito ao fogo por ter uma casca grossa, apesar de também arder como as outras árvores". Os montados conseguem manter mais humidade ao nível do solo.* " in Publico 22/08/2010 
*
Com limpeza ou sem limpeza das florestas, é impossível negar a resistência das árvores autóctones, ainda que seja só enquanto retardadoras ligeiras das frentes de fogo. *Mas eu pergunto, o que é que é preferível? É uma floresta constituída por árvores autóctones capazes de retardar em algo um incêndio, ou pinheiros resinosos e eucaliptos que propagam incêndios como se fossem balões de S. João?  
*
Agora algo que é incontestável, é que uma floresta com espécie x, y ou z, sem limpeza e planeamento, arde na mesma.

De facto quem olha para os eucaliptais dos grandes produtores de papel e afins, nota que as suas propriedades não ardem, mas isso é fruto de um planeamento florestal previamente pensado, algo que para a maioria não existe. Mas convém também que referir que esses mesmos produtores têm a necessidade de fazer correções ao nível do solo e de o enriquecer com nutrientes, com vista a impedir a diminuição de produtividade e a própria destruição do solo.

Bom com ou sem eucalipto, o que importa é que a nossa floresta seja seriamente requalificada, porque deixar tudo como está não vai diminuir o nº de incêndios.
*
*


----------



## srr (4 Jul 2017 às 10:22)

"Curiosamente", como ontem os Incêndios não Chegaram ao Paiol de Tancos,

Só porque sim, acaba de rebentar uma Ignição em Tancos,

A guerra é "lixada"............


----------



## Zulo (4 Jul 2017 às 16:34)

Boa tarde a todos... Volto a tocar neste ponto onde toquei há uns tempos.


Começa a circular muita desta info... 

https://bilbiamtengarsada.com/pedrogao-grande-afinal-90-mortes-nao-64/


Não sei se o site é fidedigno e não é isso que está em causa..mas já na altura se falava disto.
Um abraço a todos


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2017 às 16:48)

Zulo disse:


> Boa tarde a todos... Volto a tocar neste ponto onde toquei há uns tempos.
> 
> 
> Começa a circular muita desta info...
> ...



Parece-me uma teoria altamente especulativa... 

Não quero se quer pensar que tenha acontecido uma ocultação do numero de vitimas, era mau de mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2017 às 16:49)

O Departamento de Investigação Criminal de Leiria da Polícia Judiciária, com a colaboração da Guarda Nacional Republicana, deteve um homem, divorciado, desempregado, fortemente indiciado pela prática de um crime de incêndio florestal.

Em comunicado, a PJ refere que o suspeito, "agindo num quadro impulsivo e depressivo, ateou três focos de incêndio em área arborizada na localidade de Carvalheiro - Alcanena, ontem (3 de julho), cerca das 14h00".

O detido, com 43 anos de idade, será presente às autoridades judiciárias competentes para aplicação de medidas de coação tidas por adequadas.

No corrente ano a Polícia Judiciária já identificou e deteve 27 pessoas pela autoria do crime de incêndio florestal.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...speito-de-atear-incendio-de-ontem-em-alcanena


----------



## srr (4 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

Zulo disse:


> Boa tarde a todos... Volto a tocar neste ponto onde toquei há uns tempos.
> 
> 
> Começa a circular muita desta info...
> ...



Pois tudo indica que ainda é pior que isso, A MAFIA está instalada em Portugal
Existem muitos relatos de pessoas que estavam no local e nas Autopsias que têm outras contagens e são bem mais que os números "oficiais"


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2017 às 17:49)

srr disse:


> Pois tudo indica que ainda é pior que isso, A MAFIA está instalada em Portugal
> Existem muitos relatos de pessoas que estavam no local e nas Autopsias que têm outras contagens e são bem mais que os números "oficiais"


Não acredito! Isso são boatos como os dos suicídios!


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

Zulo disse:


> https://bilbiamtengarsada.com/pedrogao-grande-afinal-90-mortes-nao-64/





srr disse:


> Pois tudo indica que ainda é pior que isso, A MAFIA está instalada em Portugal
> Existem muitos relatos de pessoas que estavam no local e nas Autopsias que têm outras contagens e são bem mais que os números "oficiais"



Se os rumores persistirem vou tentar fazer uma análise minimamente objetiva. Até lá, ficam com isto


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2017 às 18:44)

Orion disse:


> Se os rumores persistirem vou tentar fazer uma análise minimamente objetiva. Até lá, ficam com isto



É de péssimo gosto brincar ou criar notícias falsas sobre uma tragédia, se determinada notícia é engraçada se se brinca com ela para fins de humor e criando outras versões ainda se entende, agora nestes casos é simplesmente inqualificável. Se o site é de sátira e humor, não me parece que uma tragédia destas possa ser pretexto para uma  notícia  falsa de sátira ou humor..


----------



## Zulo (4 Jul 2017 às 19:40)

Como mostra no final da notícia,a fonte é:
http://www.evento21.com/actualidades/802-pedrogao-grande-afinal-foram-mais-de-90-mortos-e-nao-64

Se quiserem posso colocar aqui o texto. Não quero que se ofendam,simplesmente acho que isto devia ser investigado..Já não é o primeiro..


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2017 às 19:57)

Não fazia mal nenhum o 'EventoXXI' ter mais dados sobre 'si'. Algumas notícias sugerem a sua índole. E de tanta publicação disponível porque é que o Rosário só se lembrou deles? Decerto não faltariam jornalistas vorazes pelo grande número de mortos.

Mesmo que o Rosário Nunes exista e tenha de facto mandado o _mail_ é apenas uma opinião que pode ou não estar sujeita à descoordenação do aparato de segurança civil aquando do evento. Há dias...



> Durante os dias seguintes à catástrofe, que vitimou 64 pessoas e feriu outras 254, a linha informativa aberta pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) recebeu mais de um milhar de chamadas. Muitas estavam relacionadas com o paradeiro desconhecido de pessoas que estariam na zona.
> 
> Estes pedidos foram reencaminhados para a PJ que, através do cruzamento de dados, foi fazendo uma despistagem numa lista que, sexta-feira, dia 23, estava reduzida a 12 pessoas. “Foi feito um cruzamento de dados, necessário face à confusão e ao volume de informação que chegou através daquela linha”, explicou ao PÚBLICO fonte da PJ, precisando que após essa triagem concluiu-se que essas pessoas estavam entre as vítimas mortais e os feridos. Algumas, poucas, não chegaram a estar na zona durante os incêndios.



30 mortos desaparecidos é muita fruta (um aumento de 50%). Seria preciso um grande esforço para ocultar isso. Um esforço que a meu ver é impossível tendo em conta o caos que se viu. Pessoalmente acho que é preciso haver mais dados concretos para que haja uma dúvida minimamente razoável. Um habitante qualquer de uma aldeola recôndita a queixar-se de membros desaparecidos já seria suficiente. Como duvido que isso aconteça, recomendo a descontinuação da propagação dessas especulações sem nexo.

E para acabar o tópico com algum humor 



> António Costa, antes de ir de férias, enquanto arranjava as meias, deixou uma explicação para o roubo de armas e bombas em Tancos: o downburst. O fenómeno de vento descendente que causou o incêndio de Pedrogão terá, nas palavras do primeiro-ministro, “feito o contrário”, ascendendo aos céus com granadas, lança-rockets e as facas de peixe da messe dos oficiais. “É a vida, habituem-se”, foi a explicação de António Costa inspirada no ídolo socialista António Guterres.


----------



## Hawk (4 Jul 2017 às 20:14)

Quando se começou a perceber melhor os contornos da tragédia, pensei que levaria largos dias a contabilizar o número total de mortos. Isto porque, em desespero e desnorteadas, muitas das pessoas que estavam nos carros e aldeias poderiam ter fugido para o meio da floresta, o que dificultaria em muito que fossem encontradas caso o pior tivesse acontecido. Mas a verdade é que em menos de 30 horas chegou-se áquele que é até o momento o número final de vítimas.

Também creio que uma investigação de uma eventual não actualização de números por parte das autoridades, seria algo relativamente fácil para a imprensa da especialidade.


----------



## huguh (4 Jul 2017 às 21:04)

ouviu-se agora as sirenes dos bombeiros, passaram 3 tanques dos bombeiros da Régua
segundo o site da ANPC incêndio em Vinhós, não visível de onde estou


----------



## bandevelugo (4 Jul 2017 às 21:30)

dahon disse:


> Concordo, mas tenho uma questão. Então mas para que servem os GIPS?



Essa é uma excelente pergunta! Para que servem os GIPS e os Canarinhos, no inverno?

Os GIPS são militares, numa força militarizada. Estão 2 ou 3 anos no mesmo sítio e depois rodam. Os Canarinhos são funcionários das associações de bombeiros, fazem o que estas mandam. E quem trabalha nas matas e nos montes, no outono, inverno e primavera?


----------



## huguh (4 Jul 2017 às 22:56)

outro incêndio perto daquele que falei há pouco, este já no concelho de Santa marta de penaguião...
alguém se anda a entreter


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Jul 2017 às 01:21)

Novo Relatório ICNF.


----------



## srr (5 Jul 2017 às 10:03)

Hawk disse:


> Quando se começou a perceber melhor os contornos da tragédia, pensei que levaria largos dias a contabilizar o número total de mortos. Isto porque, em desespero e desnorteadas, muitas das pessoas que estavam nos carros e aldeias poderiam ter fugido para o meio da floresta, o que dificultaria em muito que fossem encontradas caso o pior tivesse acontecido. Mas a verdade é que em menos de 30 horas chegou-se áquele que é até o momento o número final de vítimas.
> 
> Também creio que uma investigação de uma eventual não actualização de números por parte das autoridades, seria algo relativamente fácil para a imprensa da especialidade.



Seria, mas infelizmente também eles os Jornalistas têm pouca "autonomia" , estão Subjugados a Muitos "Fatores" / "pressões" externos. ( e eles tambem precisam de emprego, têm familias etc etc......o resto já sabem )


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2017 às 15:21)

Na contínua história dos eventuais desaparecidos em Pedrógão há que diferenciar:

- Os que vivem/viviam sozinhos e que poderão passar despercebidos por algum familiar que tenham mas certamente não irão/iriam passar despercebidos pela vizinhança (só se ela morreu toda) e/ou pelas instituições sociais/políticas locais;

- Algum turista (ou família) que tenha viajado para PT sem avisar ninguém podendo, como tal, demorar mais um pouco a ser detetado o seu desaparecimento. Aí invariavelmente as embaixadas seriam envolvidas tornando o encobrimento (quase) impossível. A imprensa de PT não é assim tão má.

Se me dissessem que poderiam haver 4 ou 5 mortos não contabilizados ainda podia concordar com as dúvidas. Já quando se começa a falar de aumentos de 20 e 30 (estou a assumir os 95 mortos da - a meu ver - pseudo-notícia) pessoas (50% em termos relativos) acho que o caso já começa a assumir contornos absurdos. Só se aldeias inteiras tivessem sido torradas o que não parece ter sido o caso.

Se não há até agora dúvidas razoáveis nem qualquer tipo de provas do que quer que seja (só boato ao estilo dos suicídios) para que é que se iria novamente confirmar? E confirmar com quem? Com a Administração Interna e as câmaras locais? Qual é a resposta que os jornalistas teriam? Se não se conhecesse queixas verídicas de pessoas para quê continuar com a conspiração?


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

E novamente...



> O IPMA realizou hoje uma conferência de imprensa complementar ao relatório já conhecido, referindo, mais uma vez, que há uma probabilidade baixa de terem ocorrido descargas eléctricas (raios) na proximidade do local e na hora de início do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande.





> Em relação a um 'downburst' (um vento de grande intensidade e junto ao solo que, a partir de determinado ponto, sopra em linha recta em todas as direcções), Nuno Moreira referiu que "foi possível observar esse fenómeno por radar em várias regiões do alto Alentejo, mas que não foi detectado nenhum próximo do local do incêndio".
> 
> (...)
> 
> "Identificou-se uma activação da pluma de incêndio e essa activação, sugerem os dados, pode ser devido ao 'donwburst', mas que não é directamente observado", explicou Nuno Moreira, ressalvando que estes fenómenos de correntes descendentes são raros.



*IPMA: Raio só tem probabilidade de 5% e "downburst" não aconteceu próximo do incêndio*

É ainda importante dizer que este vídeo (ver nos comentários)...


... foi filmado entre Sertã e Proença. Vago, sim, mas ao que parece um pouco distante de Pedrógão e especialmente da EN236 (20/30 kms? - os efeitos estariam dependentes da orografia). Claro que, como escrevi, pode e deve ter havido vento (não associado a fenómenos extremos) associado às células convectivas que acelerou o fogo. O vento é um fenómeno por vezes imprevisível.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jul 2017 às 22:44)

O antes e o depois. Foto de Pedro Mateus.

Quando chover sério vai tudo parar ao rio Zêzere.


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Jul 2017 às 00:09)

DaniFR disse:


> O antes e o depois. Foto de Pedro Mateus.
> 
> Quando chover sério vai tudo parar ao rio Zêzere.



... e depois às torneiras do pessoal de Lisboa e arredores... em 2003 e 2005 a EPAL gastou milhões  em tratamentos extra da água captada em Castelo de Bode.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 12:58)

"Os 50 (ou 53 mil, dependendo das fontes) ha dos incêndios de Pedrogão-Góis serão afinal 41 mil ha, de acordo com esta interpretação da imagem do Landsat. Numerosas ilhas correspondendo a áreas não ardidas ou ardidas com tão baixa intensidade que não alteraram a assinatura espectral."


----------



## cookie (6 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

DaniFR disse:


> O antes e o depois. Foto de Pedro Mateus.
> 
> Quando chover sério vai tudo parar ao rio Zêzere.


Esta foto é o parque de campismo foz de alge?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 15:36)

*TOMAR – Última hora. Procura(m)-se incendiário(s). Presidente da Câmara pede para que população esteja atenta e denuncie presenças estranhas no terreno*






Um cenário assustador e nunca antes visto. O concelho de Tomar, num curto espaço de uma hora, foi palco para seis incêndios nocturnos, ou seja, no final desta terça e no início de quarta-feira. Nesta contabilidade, foram afectadas as localidades de Curvaceiras (Paialvo), Pêro Calvo (São Pedro), Charneca da Peralva (Paialvo), Quinta de Cima (Curvaceiras), Quinta do Falcão (São Pedro) e Falagueiro (Asseiceira). Precisamente por esta ordem. Para além destes fogos, houve, ainda, registo para outros dois em localidades vizinhas, como Limeiras e Atalaia, neste caso já no concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha. Restam poucas dúvidas sobre a presença, neste conjunto de ignições, de mão-criminosa, tal a dispersão de ocorrências e, claro, o horário das mesmas. Por isso, foram para o terreno diversos operacionais da Guarda Nacional Republicana e ainda militares do Regimento de Infantaria 15 que, refira-se, deram o alerta para um dos incêndios e conseguiram mesmo apagá-lo. A Hertz fez um ponto de situação com Anabela Freitas, presidente da Câmara de Tomar, que não deixou de admitir que esta situação «deve preocupar tudo e todos».

http://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-h...ta-e-denuncie-presencas-estranhas-no-terreno/


----------



## srr (6 Jul 2017 às 16:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *TOMAR – Última hora. Procura(m)-se incendiário(s). Presidente da Câmara pede para que população esteja atenta e denuncie presenças estranhas no terreno*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIVULGUE, por favor


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2017 às 17:35)

Devido a trovoadas a zona de vila real tem tido algumas ocorrências na última hora.


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2017 às 18:02)

*Costa admite que estrada N236-1 só foi cortada depois de descobertas vítimas mortais*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:01)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...drogao-grande-nao-se-realizaram-atempadamente

Certo, é que morreram 64 pessoas por negligência...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

*Costa diz que GNR não recebeu ordem para encerrar estrada*


António Costa mantém confiança em Costança Urbano de Sousa e desvaloriza falhas no SIRESP nas respostas às perguntas do CDS

O primeiro-ministro já respondeu às 25 perguntas do CDS sobre a atuação das autoridades no incêndio de Pedrogão Grande, no qual morreram 64 pessoas.

António Costa admite falhas no SIRESP, mas considera-as pouco significativas, tendo usado o termo: “de menor relevância”.

Numa das respostas ao CDS, Costa garante que a a GNR não recebeu qualquer ordem de encerramento da Estrada Nacional 236-1, tendo esta sido cortada apenas após a descoberta das primeiras vítimas mortais.

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/571086/costa-diz-que-gnr-nao-recebeu-ordem-para-encerrar-estrada


----------



## AJB (6 Jul 2017 às 23:11)

Grande e otima surpresa que o PS deu agora...o especialista que indicam para a comissao de analise ao if de Pedrogao e nada mais que o Marc Castelnou Ribau, chefe do GRAF, da catalunha! Muito boa noticia, muito mesmo!


----------



## dahon (8 Jul 2017 às 18:36)

Isto já começa a parecer uma desgraça dentro da desgraça.



> *PJ contesta dados do IPMA*
> 08.07.2017 às 8h00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2017 às 18:59)

Mim precisar de mais dados para ficar convencido. Não vi cabos na foto do Daniel nem vejo cabos na reportagem  https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/rtp-esteve-no-local-identificado-pela-pj-como-ponto-de-ignicao-do-incendio-de-pedrogao-grande_v1009821 

Contudo, e para ser justo, em imagens antigas parece haver fios elétricos no meio da mata perto do local da ignição. Infelizmente os compósitos não têm grande definição nem há grande cobertura da Google.






Porque é que a PJ só agora, 3 semanas depois, falou no cabo? Foi rápida a identificar a árvore. Os cabos estavam assim tão longe? Duvido.

A PJ está como o IPMA que no dia 21 defendeu isto:



> No que diz respeito às condições que determinaram situações no terreno de excecional gravidade, o IPMA advoga que “foram o resultado da conjugação da dinâmica do próprio incêndio e dos efeitos da instabilidade atmosférica, *gerando downburst*, ou seja, *vento de grande intensidade que se move verticalmente em direção ao solo, que após atingir o solo sopra de forma radial em todas as direções”*.



A certeza passou posteriormente a possibilidade não confirmada. Que esteve a fazer a PJ nas últimas 3 semanas? A procurar motivos para manter a confirmação da teoria inicial?


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2017 às 22:36)

*Operacionais substituídos por "boys" do PS *(reportagem)

A desinformação com o relatório do IPMA continua. Em Pedrógão não haviam estações. Rajadas acima dos >80 km/h foram registados em outros locais 






Há que enfatizar as conclusões até ao enjoo. O IPMA não tem certezas acerca de Pedrógão:






A malta quer usar erradamente o _downburst_ como bode expiatório. Existência de vento convectivo (que deve ter existido) não significa necessariamente a ocorrência de ventos quase ciclónicos por vezes associados aos _downbursts_. O fogo chegou à estrada e causou as mortes 4/5 horas após a ignição inicial. Onde estava a GNR? Só fecharam a estrada após verem a malta torrada.


----------



## AJB (8 Jul 2017 às 23:25)

Concor


Orion disse:


> *Operacionais substituídos por "boys" do PS *(reportagem)
> 
> A desinformação com o relatório do IPMA continua. Em Pedrógão não haviam estações. Rajadas acima dos >80 km/h foram registados em outros locais
> 
> ...


ConcordO contigo quando dizes que querem a toda a forca associar o downbursts a incapacidade de controlar o incendio!
Discordo relativamente a GNR...nao era a eles que competia a decisao de cortar a estrada, essa decisao deveria ter sido dada pelo COS PCO


----------



## criz0r (9 Jul 2017 às 01:48)

É o lavar da roupa suja, nas próprias imagens recolhidas pelo drone, é possível verificar as copas de algumas árvores praticamente intactas e os respectivos troncos queimados.

Logo, acho que não é difícil chegar a uma conclusão acerca do que se passou naquela estrada e naquele determinado momento.

Quanto à origem do incêndio, existem algumas provas científicas, existem os testemunhos dos habitantes locais.. entendam-se!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2017 às 15:34)

*Incêndio no concelho de Torres Novas mobiliza um avião*

Um incêndio em mato no concelho de Torres Novas, distrito de Santarém, está a mobilizar um meio aéreo e 30 operacionais, segundo informação da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

As chamas deflagraram pelas 12h31, estando também em Fulgavaz, freguesia de Assentiz, sete viaturas.

http://www.sabado.pt/portugal/detal...torres-novas-mobiliza-um-aviao?ref=HP_Ultimas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2017 às 16:14)

*Ferido grave dos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande transferido para Espanha*

Precisava de um transplante de pele, diz o autarca. Os incêndios fizeram mais de 200 feridos e 19 continuam internados. Nove ficaram em estado grave. “Vamos pedir a Deus que tire daqui o Inferno, porque já chega”.
“Foi dos mais preocupantes. Aqui já não havia condições para recolher pele para ser transplantada e tinha de se ir buscar a outro sítio e Espanha está preparada para isso”, explica Valdemar Gomes Alves.

O ferido foi transferido para Valência.

Segundo o autarca, três semanas depois do início do incêndio, há vários feridos internados e, entre os mais graves, a situação “ainda não é satisfatória”, tendo alguns sido transferidos para o Porto.

“Atendendo ao grande avanço da nossa medicina, as coisas hão-de correr bem. Vamos ter esperança e pedir a Deus que tire daqui o Inferno, porque já chega”, afirma.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/88327/fer...nsferido_para_espanha?utm_source=cxemdestaque

Incendio em alfeijoeiros, freguesia de São Vicente do Paul e Vale Figueira, em mato, conta já com 23 bomb. 6 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

Vejo a este daqui, em direção a Lisboa, uma nuvem densa de fumo proveniente do incêndio de Bolores, Loures que conta já com 112 operacionais, 32 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.
A nortada está muito forte, dificultando, assim, o trabalho dos bombeiros...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

*Mais de 140 bombeiros e três meios aéreos combatem incêndio às portas de Lisboa*
10 jul, 2017 - 18:48

Fogo na localidade de Bolores tem duas frentes activas. "Para já, não há habitações" em risco.



Foto: Gonçalo Delgado/Lusa (arquivo)
Um incêndio que deflagrou esta segunda-feira à tarde na localidade de Bolores, Loures, distrito de Lisboa, está a ser combatido por 141 bombeiros, apoiados por 37 viaturas e três meios aéreos, segundo a página na internet da Protecção Civil.

Fonte dos bombeiros de Loures indicaram à agência Lusa que o incêndio tem duas frentes activas e que, "para já, não há habitações" próximas do fogo.

Perto das 18h20, combatiam o fogo 112 bombeiros, apoiados para 32 viaturas e um meio aéreo.

As chamas deflagraram às 16h50.

Devido ao vento, o fumo está atingir a cidade Lisboa.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/88416/mai...m_incendio_as_portas_de_lisboa?utm_source=rss


----------



## ruijacome (10 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Os Canadair estarão a fazer scooping no Rio Tejo junto a Paço d'Arcos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2017 às 00:22)

ruijacome disse:


> Os Canadair estarão a fazer scooping no Rio Tejo junto a Paço d'Arcos!



Não eram Canadair, mas sim 2 Tractor Fire Boss, que estiveram a combater o incêndio, bem como 1 Kamov.

O incêndio está dominado há várias horas mas aqui continua a cheirar a queimado (aliás, só por volta das 21h é que começou a cheirar a queimado no centro de Loures).

De facto a forte nortada dificultou bastante o combate ao incêndio, que deflagrou numa zona de terreno acidentado.

Aquela zona é raro o ano que não arde, vá-se lá saber porquê.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2017 às 14:08)

*Seis concelhos de três distritos do continente em risco 'máximo'*
11 DE JULHO DE 2017 - 07:36


De acordo com o Instituto, os concelhos de São Brás de Alportel, Tavira, Alcoutim, Castro Marim (Faro), Abrantes (Santarém) e Gavião (Portalegre) estão em risco "máximo" de incêndio

 Seis concelhos de Faro, Santarém e Portalegre apresentam hoje risco 'máximo' de incêndio, segundo informação disponível na página da Internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com o Instituto, os concelhos de São Brás de Alportel, Tavira, Alcoutim, Castro Marim (Faro), Abrantes (Santarém) e Gavião (Portalegre) estão em risco "máximo" de incêndio.

O IPMA colocou ainda em risco 'muito elevado' e 'elevado' de incêndio vários concelhos de todos os distritos (18) de Portugal continental.

SUBSCREVER
O risco de incêndio determinado pelo IPMA engloba cinco níveis, que podem variar entre "reduzido" e "máximo".

O cálculo é feito com base nos valores observados às 13:00 em cada dia relativamente à temperatura do ar, humidade relativa, velocidade do vento e quantidade de precipitação nas últimas 24 horas.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no continente céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco a moderado predominando de noroeste, soprando moderado no litoral oeste, em especial durante a tarde, e nas terras altas.

A previsão aponta também para neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais da região Centro, pequena subida da temperatura mínima no interior das regiões Norte e Centro e subida da máxima na região Sul e no interior Norte e Centro.

Quanto às temperaturas para hoje, em Lisboa vão oscilar entre 16 e 27 graus, no Porto entre 14 e 23, entre Vila Real entre 13 e 29, em Viseu entre 12 e 28, em Bragança entre 14 e 31, na Guarda entre 14 e 28, em Coimbra entre 13 e 27, em Castelo Branco entre 17 e 35, em Santarém entre 15 e 31, em Portalegre entre 14 e 36, em Beja entre 13 e 35 e em Faro entre 19 e 32.
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...os-do-continente-em-risco-maximo-8627339.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

*Incendio em Óbidos mobiliza mais de 100 bombeiros e dois meios aéreos*
HÁ 2 MINUTOS
Um incêndio que deflagrou ao início da tarde no Vau, concelho de Óbidos, está a ser combatido por 107 operacionais e dois meios aéreos.

Partilhe





No local estão 107 bombeiros de várias corporações de Lisboa, da região do Oeste e do norte do distrito de Leiria, apoiadas por 26 viaturas e dois meios aéreos

Um incêndio que deflagrou ao início desta tarde de terça-feira no Vau, concelho de Óbidos, está a ser combatido por 107 operacionais e dois meios aéreos, segundo dados da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).

O fogo lavra desde as 14h53 na freguesia do Vau, no concelho de Óbidos, distrito de Leiria, numa zona de povoamento florestal com eucalipto, próxima da Lagoa de Óbidos, onde se localizam vários empreendimentos turísticos.


De acordo com o comandante dos bombeiros de Óbidos, Carlos Silva, “as chamas estiveram sempre em locais bastante distantes dos empreendimentos”, não havendo “casas em risco”.

“O vento e a intensidade do combustível” são, segundo o comandante os maiores entraves ao combate ao incêndio que, às 16h45, entrou em fase de resolução.

No local estão 107 bombeiros de várias corporações de Lisboa, da região do Oeste e do norte do distrito de Leiria, apoiadas por 26 viaturas e dois meios aéreos, um dos quais da AFOCELCA, um agrupamento de Empresas que incluía a Aliança Florestal (Grupo Portucel-Soporcel), Celbi (Stora-Enso), e Silvicaima (Caima).
http://observador.pt/2017/07/11/inc...za-mais-de-100-bombeiros-e-dois-meios-aereos/


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2017 às 21:42)

Incendio em São Pedro de Tomar, Portela em povoamento florestal conta já com 89 bomb. e 25 veiculos


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:14)

*ABRANTES | INCÊNDIO QUE DEFLAGROU EM RIO DE MOINHOS ENTROU EM CONCLUSÃO*

Um incêndio em povoamento florestal teve início esta tarde ao 12h16 na localidade de Rio de Moinhos, concelho de Abrantes. Às 12h39, segundo o site da ANPC, estavam 30 operacionais no terreno apoiados de 8 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.

Nesta tarde este é o único incêndio em curso no distrito de Santarém. Segundo esta classificação da ANPC, o incêndio encontra-se em evolução sem limitação de área.

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-incendio-em-rio-de-moinhos-entrou-em-resolucao/


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2017 às 17:31)

incêndios em Miranda do Douro, 51bomb, 4MA
Mangualde, 50bomb, 4MA


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2017 às 17:51)

Incêndio a Sudeste de Mangualde


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2017 às 21:19)




----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 15:55)

Quase 100 bomb e 5 MA na Covilhã


----------



## huguh (14 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

Paúl, Covilhã
156bomb, 41 veículos, 8 MA
combate evolui favoravelmente


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2017 às 18:17)

*Militares patrulham floresta para detetar fogos*

Cerca de 200 militares do Exército e da Marinha vão estar envolvidos no patrulhamento da floresta, uma ação que vai ser realizada até domingo e que se insere nas medidas preventivas de combate aos fogos florestais.

O anúncio foi feito pelo Estado-Maior-General das Forças Armadas, que especifica que a Marinha vai operar no Distrito de Setúbal, enquanto o Exército terá a seu cargo os restantes distritos e esclarece que o envolvimento dos militares foi feito a pedido da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).

Os patrulhamentos serão em viatura e apeados e coincidem com o risco elevado de incêndios, associado às altas temperaturas. As operações militares serão dirigidas para as zonas onde é considerado haver mais risco de incêndios.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/militares-patrulham-floresta-para-detetar-fogos-8635094.html


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 18:30)

huguh disse:


> Paúl, Covilhã
> 156bomb, 41 veículos, 8 MA
> combate evolui favoravelmente


Estou em Montemor e consigo ver a coluna de fumo. Não esta com bom aspeto.Só comecei a ver a coluna por volta das 17h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2017 às 18:44)

jonas disse:


> Estou em Montemor e consigo ver a coluna de fumo. Não esta com bom aspeto.Só comecei a ver a coluna por volta das 17h


Pelo reforço de meios na última hora o combate já não deve estar a decorrer de forma favorável!!


----------



## huguh (14 Jul 2017 às 19:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo reforço de meios na última hora o combate já não deve estar a decorrer de forma favorável!!



é verdade... 323bomb agora e 13MA
O incêndio tem 2 frentes ativas mas sem habitações em risco


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2017 às 19:11)

Hoje, no Sexta às 9, aonde pára o dinheiro? 

Já, meteram o dinheiro ao bolso.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Jul 2017 às 19:15)

jonas disse:


> Estou em Montemor e consigo ver a coluna de fumo. Não esta com bom aspeto.Só comecei a ver a coluna por volta das 17h


e agora?


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 19:24)

robinetinidol disse:


> e agora?


Parece estar na mesma.


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 20:35)

Agora parece estar mais calmo.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Jul 2017 às 20:45)

jonas disse:


> Agora parece estar mais calmo.


na TVI, deu uma reportagem com as chamas muito violentas a rondar a povoação de Coutada. Imagens muito impressionantes... Incêndio percorreu 10 km em 3 horas.
Fonte: TVI


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 20:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> na TVI, deu uma reportagem com as chamas muito violentas a rondar a povoação de Coutada. Imagens muito impressionantes... Incêndio percorreu 10 km em 3 horas.
> Fonte: TVI


Em direto?


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

não


jonas disse:


> Em direto?


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2017 às 20:58)

Penso que realmente  já esteja a evoluir favoravelmente , já não é detetável pelo radar.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...combatido-por-219-bombeiros-e-11-meios-aereos


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jul 2017 às 21:32)

*“Vento muito forte” é a maior dificuldade no combate ao fogo na Covilhã*
14 jul 2017 20:13
MadreMedia / Lusa

O vento muito forte é a maior dificuldade que os bombeiros estão a encontrar no combate ao fogo que deflagrou esta tarde no Paul, concelho da Covilhã, e que já progrediu para o Barco, disse à agência Lusa o comandante operacional distrital.







De acordo com a página da internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, este fogo deflagrou às 14:56 na zona do Santuário da Nossa Senhora das Dores, na freguesia do Paul e, às 20:00, estava a ser combatido por 367 operacionais, auxiliados por 106 veículos e por 13 meios aéreos.

"As chamas deflagraram numa zona de encosta e progrediram rapidamente, essencialmente devido ao vento muito forte que faz com que o incêndio avance por projeções e dificulta o trabalho dos operacionais", disse o comandante operacional distrital de Castelo Branco, Francisco Peraboa.

Este responsável também apontou as características do terreno e o relevo "acidentado" daquela zona como outros dos "obstáculos" do combate que "está a ser feito de forma muito musculada e com empenho de diversos meios".

Apesar das dificuldades, Francisco Peraboa adiantou ainda que o "combate começa a evoluir favoravelmente", não havendo casas em perigo.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ior-dificuldade-no-combate-ao-fogo-na-covilha


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2017 às 21:56)




----------



## robinetinidol (14 Jul 2017 às 23:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


o que era? não consigo ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2017 às 23:30)

Paul/Covilhã em resolução.


----------



## huguh (15 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

incêndio em Mirandela, 98bomb, 4 MA
Beja 50bomb


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> o que era? não consigo ver



Era uma foto do incendio no Paul, na Covilhã. Não sei o que se passou, pois a foto tinha ficado aqui no fórum.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2017 às 16:47)

Novo foco de incêndio em Mangualde, muito perto do de há 3 dias!!
Já esteve maior a coluna de fumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2017 às 16:52)

Parece que o inferno voltou a Pedrógão Grande.


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2017 às 17:03)

Nickname disse:


> Novo foco de incêndio em Mangualde, muito perto do de há 3 dias!!
> Já esteve maior a coluna de fumo.


Já estão no local 90 bomb e 4 MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2017 às 17:41)




----------



## huguh (15 Jul 2017 às 18:19)

huguh disse:


> incêndio em Mirandela, 98bomb, 4 MA
> Moura 50bomb



Mangualde e Pedrógão rapidamente controlados

mantêm-se
Mirandela, 117bomb, 4 MA
Moura, 75bomb, 2 MA


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2017 às 19:10)

Incêndio em Moura dominado.Em Mirandela continua ativa e os meios estão a ser reforçados.


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 12:43)

agora foi um explosivo...

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/vi-logo-que-era-um-explosivo


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2017 às 13:40)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Se o vídeo não aparecer, clicar aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 16:06)

*Helicóptero de combate a fogos caiu na barragem de Vila Chã 




*
Aeronave participava no combate ao fogo de Alijó. 

Um helicóptero de combate a fogos caiu este domingo na barragem de Vila Chã.  A aeronave estava a abastecer-se de água, quando participava no combate às chamas. No incêndio existe a confirmação de dois bombeiros feridos. O fogo chegou a estar dado como controlado, mas reativou-se esta tarde. 

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...gos-caiu-na-barragem-de-vila-cha-veja-na-cmtv


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 16:22)

incêndios mais preocupantes

Alijó, 159bomb, 6MA
Murça, 64bomb, 1mA
Mirandela, 133bomb, 3MA
Mangualde, 42bomb, 2MA


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

Alijó... e a incapacidade de rapidamente mobilizar efetivos para uma zona afastada do litoral.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 17:11)

parece que reacendeu com muita violência... compreendo: para o de Ansião foi logo 4 MA.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2017 às 17:14)

Novo dia, novo foco de incêndio em Mangualde, hoje mais para Oeste





Fotos do mesmo incêndio, de outros ângulos parece mais agressivo.













p.s. pelos vistos são vários





https://www.facebook.com/groups/ocorrenciasactivas/


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

Por aqui sente-se o cheiro a incendio na rua, provavelmente dos incendios do concelho vizinho de Alcanena.


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

3 incêndios no concelho de mangualde no espaço de 10/15km....

Alijó, 270bomb, 8MA
Mirandela, 137bomb, 3MA
Mangualde, 41bomb, 2MA
Mangualde, 69bomb, 1MA
Mangualde, 83bomb
Abrantes, 62bomb, 1MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 17:50)

*Fogo de Alijó aproxima-se de adega com muitas aguardentes*

Esforços dos bombeiros concentram-se naquele local

O incêndio na localidade de Vila Chã aproxima-se de uma adega onde estão guardadas "muitas aguardentes", sendo agora a prioridade dos bombeiros a proteção da adega, adiantou à Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Alijó.

Segundo Carlos Magalhães, o incêndio está neste momento a "queimar com bastante intensidade" e os meios de combate estão a ser concentrados junto a uma adega cooperativa onde estão depositadas muitas aguardentes.

A variante rodoviária de Alijó junto à adega, na zona de Vila Chã, está cortada ao trânsito, adiantou ainda o autarca.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...com-muitas-aguardentes---autarca-8641441.html


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

Vão ao Facebook e entrem no Meteo Trás os Montes, tem lá fotos da situação em Alijo...esta mau...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 18:15)

jonas disse:


> Vão ao Facebook e entrem no Meteo Trás os Montes, tem lá fotos da situação em Alijo...esta mau...




Parece estar com mau aspecto...


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 18:21)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...=auto-tw&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
IF ALIJÓ


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

https://desportonoticiasabrantesblo...ra-incendio-deflagra-em-vale-de-acorbemposta/
IF ABRANTES


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 18:24)

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...em-alijo-coloca-aldeia-em-perigo-8641510.html
Ultima hora: aldeia ameaçada em Alijó


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 18:25)

jonas disse:


> Vão ao Facebook e entrem no Meteo Trás os Montes, tem lá fotos da situação em Alijo...esta mau...


e no twitter...


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 18:28)

huguh disse:


> 3 incêndios no concelho de mangualde no espaço de 10/15km....
> 
> Alijó, 270bomb, 8MA
> Mirandela, 137bomb, 3MA
> ...



Abrantes com rápido reforço de meios tambem
Atualização

Alijó, 288bomb, 8MA
Mirandela, 135bomb, 2MA
Mangualde, 75bomb, 2MA
Mangualde, 97bomb
Mangualde, 96bomb, 2MA
Abrantes, 166bomb, 3MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2017 às 18:53)

Cunha Baixa, Mangualde - Incêndio ativo combatido por 97 meios humanos e 27 meios terrestres


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 18:54)

Abrantes dominado.Em Amarante e Vila Verde mais de 40 bomb.


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 19:33)

Aldeia da Chã  evacuada, fonte sic notícias.


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 19:37)

Penacova com 90bomb e 2MA 
Alijó já passou os 300bomb

continuam os 3 incêndios em MAngualde


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 19:59)

Daqui consigo ver o pirocumulo do incêndio de Alijo.Vou ver se consigo tirar foto.
Edit:apareceu agora um a ganhar força para os lados de Amarante.Deve ser o de Carreiros.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 20:10)

RTP 1 - entrevista subcomandante ANPC:
700 operacionais em Alijó?


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 20:17)

São tiradas com o telemóvel  (desculpem a qualidade). Estava a vir do Porto e nos pontos com boa visibilidade,  consegui tirar estas  fotos.
Realmente muito grande este incendio.  












Enviado do meu SM-J710F através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 20:19)

jonas disse:


> São tiradas com o telemóvel  (desculpem a qualidade). Estava a vir do Porto e nos pontos com boa visibilidade,  consegui tirar estas  fotos.
> Realmente muito grande este incendio.
> 
> 
> ...


alijó?


----------



## huguh (16 Jul 2017 às 20:22)

os 3 incêndios de mangualde juntos já vão em 350 operacionais

Segundo a CMTV, o Siresp falhou em Alijó...
lá vamos nós outra vez


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

robinetinidol disse:


> alijó?


Sim, Alijo . ..tao longe...


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2017 às 20:31)

O siresp sera alibi para tudo
Se o "meu" FCP nao for campeao, ja sei quem culpar!!!!
Um dado importante a passar totalmente ao lado...o if de Alijo esteve praticamente dominado!
O que aconteceu??


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

Incêndio em Alijó hoje - Foto de *Gena Luís *- Meteo Trás- os - Montes  ( Facebook )


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

O fumo e coluna do incêndio em Alijó, visível  do aeródromo de Mogadouro há momentos:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Jul 2017 às 20:56)

IF Alijó, time-lapse


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2017 às 21:01)

Continua a sair muito fumo dos incêndios de Mangualde, e a partir de agora sem meios aéreos...






http://www.jornaldocentro.pt/fogo-j...alde-e-obrigou-a-evacuacao-de-populares-csom/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

jonas disse:


> São tiradas com o telemóvel  (desculpem a qualidade). Estava a vir do Porto e nos pontos com boa visibilidade,  consegui tirar estas  fotos.
> Realmente muito grande este incendio.
> 
> 
> ...


Jonas penso que esse fumo foi do incêndio em Amarante..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (16 Jul 2017 às 21:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Jonas penso que esse fumo foi do incêndio em Amarante..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


O incendio de Amarante nao tinha dimensão suficiente para formar o pirocumulo que se ve nas fotos.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2017 às 22:27)

não parece haver vento dominante no local... mas a circulação de oeste deve impor-se em pouco mais de 6hr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jul 2017 às 22:57)

*Fogo "muito preocupante" em Alijó, diz autarca*
16 jul 2017 22:19

O incêndio de Alijó, que tem três frentes ativas, apresenta uma "situação muito preocupante", afirmou hoje o presidente da autarquia, Carlos Magalhães, acrescentando que o vento está a levar as chamas para sítios inesperados.






Falando aos jornalistas cerca das 21:40, o autarca indicou que os meios aéreos já não conseguem voar de noite e que 30 pessoas foram retiradas por precaução das suas casas em, pelo menos, três aldeias: Chã, Vila Chã e Casas da Serra. Trata-se de idosos, acamados e crianças que foram acolhidas num pavilhão gimnodesportivo.

"Está aqui o retrato do que não se deve fazer. Estamos todos os anos a concentrar os meios de que dispomos no combate ao incêndio e, na prevenção, nada ou quase nada. O combate a este incêndio devia ter começado em outubro", afirmou.

Carlos Magalhães afirmou que "a dimensão do fogo é gigantesca" e que o vento mudou de direção e está a levar as chamas para sítios onde não se esperava. Para já, não é possível fazer um balanço dos prejuízos, disse.

Um empresário local, Pedro Santos, disse à agência Lusa que o fogo lhe queimou cerca de 300 toneladas de lenha de oliveira e carrasco que estavam na zona industrial de Alijó, provocando um prejuízo estimado em 15 mil euros.

O futuro da empresa familiar está em risco, afirmou, admitindo que não sabe o que fazer. "Isto parecia o fim do mundo, estávamos aqui rodeados pelas chamas", contou a sua mulher, Rosa Santos.

O alerta para as chamas foi dado às 01:55 de hoje e o fogo chegou a avançar em três frentes. Ao início da tarde, o fogo tinha sido dado como dominado, mas sofreu, entretanto, uma reativação. Pelas 22:34, o incêndio era combatido por 335 bombeiros, apoiados por 106 viaturas.

A rede SIRESP registou falhas durante o combate ao incêndio em Alijó. A informação, avançada pelo presidente da Câmara Municipal de Alijó, Carlos Magalhães, foi entretanto confirmada pela Proteção Civil.


Patrícia Gaspar, da Proteção Civil, disse que "houve, durante a tarde, algumas falhas pontuais do SIRESP" e adiantou que foi mobilizada "uma estação móvel que estava preventivamente posicionada no Porto, e que já está no local para garantir o reforço da capacidade de comunicações".

A responsável da Proteção Civil disse à agência Lusa que "as comunicações durante estas falhas foram asseguradas através da Rede Operacional dos Bombeiros (ROB)", um procedimento previsto. "Quando se estabelece um plano de comunicações num teatro de operações, nunca é feito com exclusividade à rede SIRESP", integrando-se também a ROB, esclareceu.

A estação móvel foi enviada para o combate ao incêndio de Alijó por volta das 18:00.

O combate ao incêndio em Alijó ficou ainda marcado por um incidente com uma aeronave. Um helicóptero acionado para o combate ao incêndio caiu, mas o piloto não ficou ferido, saindo apenas com escoriações ligeiras, apesar de ter sido levado para o hospital de Vila Real por precaução, afirmou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil em comunicado.



O aparelho Ecureueil AS350B3 estava a despistar uma anomalia no funcionamento do balde com que recolhe a água para combater os incêndios quando teve um problema. O piloto desligou os circuitos elétricos e a alimentação de combustível e ainda conseguiu sair do aparelho pelo próprio pé.

A GNR isolou a área do acidente e está a recolher indícios para enviar ao Gabinete de Prevenção e Investigação com Aeronaves e Acidentes Ferroviários. A Everjets, que opera os helicópteros ligeiros de combate aos fogos, ja informou que vai instaurar um inquérito ao acidente.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/fogo-muito-preocupante-em-alijo-diz-autarca


----------



## AJB (16 Jul 2017 às 23:05)

Uma breve nota: rotacao de vento para sw amanhã! Informacao lida no pco??


----------



## dahon (17 Jul 2017 às 00:29)

Passaram por mim no IP3 duas colunas de bombeiros no sentido sulnorte.
Como era noite não consegui perceber a sua origem.


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 00:57)

meios em Alijó vão ser reforçados com colunas de bombeiros da zona sul do país e de Viana
dos 4 setores do incêndio, um está 90% dominado, outro 50% e os outros 2 na zona do IC5 estão a dar mais problemas
Contudo o comandante no local espera dominar o incêndio durante a noite


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 09:10)

Dois incendios grandes ativos:Alijo (415 bomb e 5 MA) e Mangualde(200 bomb e 4 MA).


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jul 2017 às 09:17)

O incêndio de Alijo  está com uma dimensão gigantesca este incêndio está a dar problemas aos bombeiros !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Jul 2017 às 09:22)

Todos os anos temos tido incêndios de grandes dimensões , este ano e o anterior tem sido dos piores anos em relação aos incêndios !


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 12:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 12:34)

Incêndios: Fogo de Alijó reduzido de quatro para duas frentes ativas

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...para-duas-frentes-ativas?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 12:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 14:02)

Fogo atinge aldeia de Santa Eufémia, Alijó. Lar evacuado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 14:51)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 15:58)




----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 16:05)

Pelo Effis o incêndio da Guarda esta muito grande e o de alijo aumentou muito de dimensão


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2017 às 16:37)




----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 16:55)

Alijó, 491operacionais, 8MA
Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
Guarda, 150op, 1MA
Vila Verde, 49op
Oleiros, 123op, 4MA
Vila Nova de Paiva, 47op, 2MA


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 17:05)

huguh disse:


> Alijó, 491operacionais, 8MA
> Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
> Guarda, 150op, 1MA
> Vila Verde, 49op
> ...


Vila Nova de Paiva dominado.
Reativação de um dos de Mangualde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

Imagem de satélite, que julgo ter sido tirada por volta das 16h, mostra bem a força dos IFs de Alijó e de Rochoso (Guarda). O de Mangualde aparentemente já mais fraco.

Nesta altura ainda não era visível o de Oleiros, que entretanto já lavra com grande intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2017 às 17:28)

Entretanto deflagrou um pouco a Norte de mim, em Malhapão, um IF mesmo junto às habitações.


----------



## kikofra (17 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

Oleiros com 7 frentes, esta complicado


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

kikofra disse:


> Oleiros com 7 frentes, esta complicado


Fonte?


----------



## kikofra (17 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

8 frentes


----------



## kikofra (17 Jul 2017 às 17:41)

jonas disse:


> Fonte?


zello das ocorrenciasativas


----------



## kikofra (17 Jul 2017 às 17:47)

corrigo afinal as 8 frentes acho que sao de alijo


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 17:52)

Sirene a tocar por cá (não é a de Paredes penso que é a de Cete), incêndio com alguma dimensão a sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

huguh disse:


> o incêndio de alijó estava com 2 frentes há pouco tempo atrás, duvido que esteja com 8...
> tentem avançar apenas com informação precisa


Canal 1 em direto: Situação complicou-se muito em Vila Chã, Alijó. O incêndio anda no meio das casas!


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

huguh disse:


> Alijó, 491operacionais, 8MA
> Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
> Guarda, 150op, 1MA
> Vila Verde, 49op
> Oleiros, 123op, 4MA



Atualização

Alijó, 513operacionais, 8MA
Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
Mangualde, 144op, 1MA
Guarda, 200op, 1MA
Vila Verde, 51op, 1MA
Oleiros, 185op, 3MA
Loures, 58op
Penafiel, 35op


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 18:08)

*Plano de Emergência Municipal vai ser ativado em Alijó

3 frentes ativas, confirmadas agora em direto*


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 18:10)

Outro incêndio a Este daqui.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2017 às 18:12)

Muito fumo a sair dos incêndios de Mangualde, tem vindo a piorar agora para o fim da tarde...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Canal 1 em direto: Situação complicou-se muito em Vila Chã, Alijó. O incêndio anda no meio das casas!



É verdade estava agora mesmo a ver também, e a jornalista estava a tentar ir ver um barracão que possivelmente estava a começar a arder e este de voltar para trás porque o ar estava irrespirável.
Os populares estavam incansáveis no comabate ao incendio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 18:29)

*Presidente da Câmara de Alijó vai declarar Estado de Emergência Municipal*
17 jul 2017 17:46

O presidente da Câmara de Alijó, Carlos Magalhães, afirmou estar a preparar-se para declarar Estado de Emergência Municipal, referindo que o incêndio que lavra desde a madrugada de domingo está incontrolado.






“É um alerta, é um pedido de socorro para todo o país para ver se nos ajudam”, afirmou aos jornalistas na localidade de Vila Chã, onde as chamas se aproximaram das casas durante a tarde, assustando a população.

E acrescentou: “Está incontrolado o fogo, não sei o que a noite nos vai trazer porque não vamos ter os meios aéreos e o vento continua e as frentes ativas têm-se multiplicado”.

O autarca referiu que o Estado de Emergência significa um “pedido à tutela”.

“É um pedido de socorro, é um pedido de ajuda porque nós já não somos capazes de dominar isto, os homens que já estão aqui já estão exaustos, precisávamos de mais alguma coisa”, sustentou.

O presidente disse que pediu mais meios para o combate a este fogo, referindo que só vê uma solução através dos “meios de combate aéreo”.


“Não estou a ver, no terreno, que os homens consigam aceder a estas zonas tão declivosas e com orografia tão pedregosa. Seria um risco para estes homens”, salientou.

Homens que já “estão exaustos” depois de muitas horas de combate a um incêndio “que não dá tréguas”

E explicou que praticamente todo o concelho, “ a norte, a poente e a nascente está todo em chamas, salvaguardando apenas a zona sul que está ocupada por vinhas.

“Num teatro de operações como este há sempre pequenas falhas, mas eu não me quero referir a essas pequenas falhas, quero-me referir às grandes falhas de há muitos anos, como a falha de uma política que defina um planeamento florestal e que não existe”, sublinhou.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...o-vai-declarar-estado-de-emergencia-municipal


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 18:30)

O incêndio de Capela, Penafiel deve estar dominado, porque já não vejo fumo.O de Galegos esta a ficar feio.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

jonas disse:


> O incêndio de Capela, Penafiel deve estar dominado, porque já não vejo fumo.O de Galegos esta a ficar feio.


O de Galegos esta a ser empurrado pelo vento para uma zona onde não há vegetação, devera ser dominado em breve.


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 18:53)

huguh disse:


> Alijó, 513operacionais, 8MA
> Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
> Mangualde, 144op, 1MA
> Guarda, 200op, 1MA
> ...



Alijó, 510operacionais, 8MA
Mangualde, 186op, 5MA
Mangualde, 155op, 1MA
Guarda, 208op, 2MA
Vila Verde, 57op
Oleiros, 200op, 4MA
Loures, 73op


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 19:04)




----------



## invent (17 Jul 2017 às 19:09)

Passou aqui um helicóptero do INEM em direção em Mangualde, espero que não tenha acontecido nenhuma desgraça...


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 19:35)

Para se ter uma ideia da proximidade e necessidade de gestão de meios de alguns incêndios...
Incêndios mais complicados a esta hora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2017 às 19:51)

Situação muito complicada em mangualde

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

O incêndio de Bairro do Mato do Antão, Loures já está em resolução.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2017 às 20:17)

Situação atual em Alijó:


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 20:22)

Agora um incêndio perto do de Alijo, em Murca já com 39 bomb


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

Começa a retirada dos meios aéreos...

Alijó, 599operacionais, 4MA
Mangualde, 241op, 6MA
Mangualde, 165op, 1MA
Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 43op, 1MA
Guarda, 231op, 2MA
Oleiros, 192op, 2MA
Murça, 33op


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 20:39)

Incêndio de Alijó desde Tabuaço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 20:51)

*Fogo de Alijó aproxima-se de mais uma aldeia. Retiradas cinco pessoas*
17 jul 2017 20:15

O incêndio em Alijó aproximava-se, pelas 19:40, de mais uma aldeia, Franzilhal, de onde foram já retiradas cinco pessoas de quatro habitações, incluindo dois acamados que vão ser transportados para a Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Alijó.






Estas cinco juntam-se às 16 pessoas (crianças, idosos e doentes) já retiradas durante a tarde de hoje de algumas aldeias do concelho de Alijó, cujo incêndio possuía, pelas 18:00, três frentes ativas, depois de várias reativações.

As chamas aproximaram-se e rodearam algumas aldeias durante a tarde, nomeadamente Vila Chã, Francelos, Pegarinhos e Porrais, já no concelho de Murça, e os acessos a estas localidades estão bastante condicionados.

As estradas municipais entre Vila Chã e Francelos e entre Santa Eugénia e Carlão estiveram também cortadas.

O incêndio em Alijó deflagrou na madrugada de domingo e, de acordo com informações disponibilizadas pelas 19:50 na página da Internet da Proteção Civil, estava a ser combatido por oito meios aéreos, 532 operacionais e 159 viaturas. 
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...se-de-mais-uma-aldeia-retiradas-cinco-pessoas


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 20:58)

*ATivado plano de Emergência Municipal em Mangualde*


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2017 às 21:02)

A25 cortada em Chãs de Tavares


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2017 às 21:20)

641 meios operacionais em Alijó e 261 em Póvoa de Cervães, Mangualde.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 21:23)

Amanha esperemos que sejam dominados.As condições cá o estar melhores, apesar do vento moderado.


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Em direto na tvi24 o fogo em Oleiros, bombeiros sem acessos.
O incendio na Guarda tem 3 frentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 21:35)

*Incêndios obrigam a cortar A25 nos dois sentidos*

Não há circulação entre Chãs de Tavares, em Mangualde, e Fornos de Algodres, na Guarda

A Autoestrada 25 (A25) foi hoje cortada entre a freguesia de Chãs de Tavares, no concelho de Mangualde (distrito de Viseu) e Fornos de Algodres (Guarda), devido a incêndios florestais, disse a Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) à agência Lusa.

Segundo o oficial de operações da GNR, a A25 está "totalmente cortada" entre estas duas zonas, assim como entre a localidade de Pinzio, concelho de Pinhel, e Alto de Leomil (distrito da Guarda), nos dois sentidos.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...-de-tavares-e-fornos-de-algodres-8644115.html


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 21:35)

durante a noite o maior inimigo deverá ser o vento
Oleiros com meios a aumentar bastante também

Alijó, 635operacionais
Mangualde, 268op
Mangualde, 161op
Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 41op
Guarda, 230op
Oleiros, 258op
Murça, 33op


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 22:18)

312 já em Oleiros.. continua a aumentar


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2017 às 22:48)

huguh disse:


> 312 já em Oleiros.. continua a aumentar



Cenário dantesco em Oleiros visível há pouco na reportagem da SIC noticias, fogo intenso a consumir áreas de pinhal/eucaliptal com chamas enormes.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jul 2017 às 22:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> a sério??


aquela zona é uma massa de floresta brutal


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jul 2017 às 23:08)

RTP3 - IF Guarda: Rochoso muito ativo, terá começado com uma máquina roçadora de limpezas, e ja progrediu para Pinhel, Sabugal e Almeida. 3 frentes ativas. A frente junto à Cabreira, "medonha" e de intensidade brutal.


----------



## huguh (17 Jul 2017 às 23:28)

balanço de meios em Mangualde
incêndio de Póvoa de Cervães aumentou de 268 para 377 e o outro baixou de 161 para 101

Oleiros já passou os 300, Guarda os 270


----------



## jonas (17 Jul 2017 às 23:36)

Espero que a frente de Oleiros seja travada naquela estrada onde estava a dar em direto na cmtv. Pelo que disseram se passar a estrada...muito mato e Pinheiros.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Jul 2017 às 23:52)

jonas disse:


> Espero que a frente de Oleiros seja travada naquela estrada onde estava a dar em direto na cmtv. Pelo que disseram se passar a estrada...muito mato e Pinheiros.


não consigo encontrar informação recente...


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

os meios em Alijó deverão subir para os 800, já que vão em 653 e vão ser reforçados durante a noite com mais 120 bombeiros e 2 pelotões do exército


----------



## Zorros (18 Jul 2017 às 00:12)

E pensava eu que até sabia algumas coisitas......"Bombeiros morcegos", especialistas em combate noturno enviados pela Tutela para o incêndio de Alijó.....


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 00:39)

444 bombeiros em Póvoa de Cervães, Mangualde.
a subir bastante também, com os meios do outro incêndio no concelho a serem desviados para este


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 02:52)

Neste momento 5 incêndios ativos

Alijó, 607operacionais
Mangualde, 484op
Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 39op
Guarda, 320op
Oleiros, 296op


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 07:42)

Quatro incêndios ativos.
Guarda, Mangualde, Alijo e Vila Nova de Foz Côa.
Hoje dia de vento de oeste moderado, podera dar alguns problemas.Mas penso que poderão ser dominados hoje, pois as condições meteorologicas vão estar melhores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2017 às 10:06)

A Croácia tem sido também muito fustigada pelos incêndios florestais.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2017 às 10:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Croácia tem sido também muito fustigada pelos incêndios florestais.



Toda a Europa Mediterrânea tem sido atingida por fogos severos este Verão, desta vez não é só Portugal, mas ainda assim devemos ser os campeões da área ardida. 
Com o tempo fresco condições de combate melhoraram hoje, mas ainda estamos em Julho e já não devemos estar longe dos 100mil ha de área ardida.


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 10:56)

O incêndio na Guarda  já tem quase 400 opr.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 13:15)

bem mais fresco o dia de hoje por aqui. Agora é ver como corre a tarde e algumas complicações que possa trazer e os incêndios deverão ser finalmente dominados o mais tardar à noite 

Alijó, 560operacionais, 6MA
Mangualde, 472op, 6MA
Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 41op, 3MA
Guarda, 392op, 3MA


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 13:24)

Pelo que vejo na tv, já estão na "fase" dos reacendimentos, nenhum excepto o de Mangualde tem uma frente "fixa".
Por isso penso que sejam dominados em breve, a não ser que aconteça algo inesperado.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

de novo complicado em Alijó segundo a tvi24
aldeia de Santa Eugénia ameaçada


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 14:53)

Novo grande incêndio em  Torre de Moncorvo.Reacendimento do incêndio de Murca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 15:05)

Armazém de vinhos e matadouro desactivado em Sta Eugénia, Alijó arderam. Mesmo com bombeiros no local o vento forte impediu que se evitasse esta grande perda.


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

Muito complicado em Gouveia!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 16:00)

*Incêndios. Guarda concentra preocupações*
18 DE JULHO DE 2017 - 15:37


Em Alijó, o fogo está praticamente todo dominado. Em Mangualde a evolução no combate às chamas é favorável. No distrito da Guarda, o cenário é mais grave.
A situação no distrito da Guarda é a que envolve mais meios e que continua por controlar. Nos dois incêndios, um em Rochoso e Monte Margarida, outro em Murça, "estão ainda a ser combatidos ao longo de todo o perímetro".

A linha ferroviária da Beira Alta, que estava interrompida desde o final da manhã, já foi entretanto reaberta, segundo adiantou Patrícia Gaspar, que referiu não haver "por agora qualquer constrangimento ao nível da circulação".

Em Alijó, Vila Real, "regista-se uma evolução bastante favorável. Grande parte do perímetro deste incêndio está em trabalhos de consolidação".

No distrito de Viseu, o incêndio em Mangualde também regista "uma evolução favorável, mas os trabalhos mantêm-se em curso porque há reativações pontuais em alguns pontos mais quentes".

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/incendios-guarda-concentra-preocupacoes-8645725.html


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 16:04)

incêndio de Abrunhosa a Velha, Mangualde passou o Rio mondego e já está em Gouveia, distrito da Guarda
alguns reacendimentos


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 16:06)

Em direto na tvi24 em Pinhel.Muito difícil!


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

outro incêndio no distrito de Bragança
Reativação em freixo de Espada à Cinta
68bombeiros, 1 meio aéreo


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

já quase 100 bombeiros também em Torre de Moncorvo


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

De acordo com o zello do ocorrências ativas os fogos de Torre de Moncorvo e V.N de Foz Côa estão dantescos.
Na cmtv esta a dar o de Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 17:47)

meios em Mangualde a baixar, talvez a irem para Gouveia

Alijó, 576operacionais, 8MA
Mangualde, 327op, 2MA
Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 44op, 1MA
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 71op, 1MA
Guarda, 459op, 3MA
Torre de Moncorvo, 133op, 3MA
Gouveia, 111op, 3MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2017 às 17:50)




----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 18:34)

*4 frentes ativas em Torre de Moncorvo segundo a CMTV*


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 18:38)

Em Gouveia esta complicado.Em direto na cmtv


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

impressionantes as imagens de Gouveia com o incêndio a querer passar para o outro lado da estrada empurrado pelo vento


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 19:21)

quase 600 na Guarda e 200 em Torre de Moncorvo!


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 19:33)

*incêndio de Alijó dominado!*


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

Impressionante o fumo visível do aeródromo de Mogadouro para SW, e causado pelo incêndio em Torre de Moncorvo,numa altura em que já se vão fazendo os preparativos para o festival aéreo do próximo dia 29/07, o Red Burros Fly in:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 19:55)

Esperemos que de noite consigam dominar tudo, acho difícil devido ao vento, mas com a entrada de humidade...e amanhã a chuva fraca, penso que serão capazes de dominar todos os fogos.


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 20:20)

Mangualde também já dominado

Restam Foz Coa, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Guarda, Torre de Moncorvo e Gouveia


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2017 às 20:40)

"Cicatrizes" deixadas pelos incêndios:


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 20:45)

novo incêndio em Vila Velha de Ródão com 81bomb e 2MA
Freixo de Espada à Cinta dominado


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2017 às 20:59)




----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 21:52)

No fogos.pt dia que o incendio da Guarda está como ocorrência importante mas no site da anpc diz que está em manutenção...onde o fogos.pt vai buscar a informação?


----------



## Zorros (18 Jul 2017 às 22:05)

jonas disse:


> No fogos.pt dia que o incendio da Guarda está como ocorrência importante mas no site da anpc diz que está em manutenção...onde o fogos.pt vai buscar a informação?


Seguindo o critério da ANPC para classificar as ocorrências como importantes!
Duração superior a 3 horas, mais de 15 meios operacionais, 3 meios aéreos. O site da ANPC não tem apresentado as ocorrências importantes......ou indica em manutenção ou não indica nada...nos dias dos GIF´s de Pedrogão e Góis apresentava 0 ocorrências importantes.


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2017 às 22:08)

Zorros disse:


> Seguindo o critério da ANPC para classificar as ocorrências como importantes!
> Duração superior a 3 horas, mais de 15 meios operacionais, 3 meios aéreos. O site da ANPC não tem apresentado as ocorrências importantes......ou indica em manutenção ou não indica nada...nos dias dos GIF´s de Pedrogão e Góis apresentava 0 ocorrências importantes.


Mas sendo assim,o fogos.pt teria de ter classificado o incendio em Alijo, Torre de Moncorvo...como ocorrências importantes, não só o da Guarda.


----------



## Zorros (18 Jul 2017 às 22:14)

jonas disse:


> Mas sendo assim,o fogos.pt teria de ter classificado o incendio em Alijo, Torre de Moncorvo...como ocorrências importantes, não só o da Guarda.



Compreendo o que diz, mas possivelmente alguma "falha" do fogos.pt! 
Este site retira as informações do prociv com atualizações de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:21)

Zorros disse:


> Seguindo o critério da ANPC para classificar as ocorrências como importantes!
> Duração superior a 3 horas, mais de 15 meios operacionais, 3 meios aéreos. O site da ANPC não tem apresentado as ocorrências importantes......ou indica em manutenção ou não indica nada...nos dias dos GIF´s de Pedrogão e Góis apresentava 0 ocorrências importantes.



A ocultação dos factos cada vez será maior. A partir de hoje, já não serão os comandantes distritais a darem o ponto de situação dos incêndios, passará a haver dois briefings diários na ANPC em Lisboa. 

Há que dificultar a informação às pessoas, uma página de ANPC que não tem informação sobre as estradas cortadas dos incêndios que estão activos para que serve? Só, serve para ver os meios envolvidos e nada mais. 

Até, as ocorrências do 112 desapareceram misteriosamente e aparece não há ocorrências activas.


----------



## Zorros (18 Jul 2017 às 22:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A ocultação dos factos cada vez será maior. A partir de hoje, já não serão os comandantes distritais a darem o ponto de situação dos incêndios, passará a haver dois briefings diários na ANPC em Lisboa.
> 
> Há que dificultar a informação às pessoas, uma página de ANPC que não tem informação sobre as estradas cortadas dos incêndios que estão activos para que serve? Só, serve para ver os meios envolvidos e nada mais.
> 
> Até, as ocorrências do 112 desapareceram misteriosamente e aparece não há ocorrências activas.





algarvio1980 disse:


> A ocultação dos factos cada vez será maior. A partir de hoje, já não serão os comandantes distritais a darem o ponto de situação dos incêndios, passará a haver dois briefings diários na ANPC em Lisboa.
> 
> Há que dificultar a informação às pessoas, uma página de ANPC que não tem informação sobre as estradas cortadas dos incêndios que estão activos para que serve? Só, serve para ver os meios envolvidos e nada mais.
> 
> Até, as ocorrências do 112 desapareceram misteriosamente e aparece não há ocorrências activas.


A lei da rolha no seu melhor!
Uma página onde a principal função devia ser a informação para a comunidade civil e está cada vez mais restritiva.....


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2017 às 22:36)

A resposta certamente é muito mais fácil que essa, sem teorias da conspiração. O fogos.pt vai buscar os dados diretamente ao server da ANPC, reparem que até tem a informação do POSIT e dos grupos de reforço completa. A resposta mais provável é que internamente, o servidor onde o Fogos.pt vai buscar os dados já tem as informações das ocorrências importantes, mas o próprio site da ANPC ainda não foi atualizado. O fogos.pt não pode saber mais que o site da ANPC! 

As ocorrências importantes estão com falhas desde muito antes do incêndio de Pedrógão ou de qualquer um dos grandes incêndios.

Anyway, cá vai o POSIT do incêndio:


----------



## huguh (18 Jul 2017 às 22:40)

incêndios ainda a esta hora

Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 85operacionais
Guarda, 647
Torre de Moncorvo, 263
Gouveia, 215


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:42)

*Incêndios: Município de Torre de Moncorvo ativa Plano de Emergência Municipal*
18 jul 2017 22:22
MadreMedia / Lusa

O município de Torre de Moncorvo decretou esta noite o Estado de Emergência Municipal devido ao incêndio com duas frentes que desde a tarde lavra no concelho e está a ser combatido por 261 operacionais.






O presidente da Câmara de Torre de Moncorvo, Nuno Gonçalves, disse à agência Lusa, no local, que também foi acionado o Plano Municipal de Emergência, cerca das 22:00.

Entretanto, o grupo operacional que combate o incêndio que esta tarde deflagrou em Torre de Moncorvo foi reforçado em 173 elementos e mais 73 viaturas, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil Municipal.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a combater este incêndio, com duas frentes, que deflagrou às 14:02 na freguesia de Açoreira, no concelho de Torre de Moncorvo, estão agora 261 operacionais e 91 viaturas, entre elas mais sete máquinas de rasto que fazem parte do reforço.

A fonte adiantou que este reforço de 173 operacionais é proveniente dos distritos de Braga, Lisboa e Setúbal e às 21:45 já estava no local, a ser colocado no cenário de combate ao fogo.
Segundo informações recolhidas junto do posto de comando, instalado há cerca de duas horas, não há aldeias em perigo, mas o Comandante Operacional Distrital (CODIS) está ainda a fazer o reconhecimento.

Segundo a Lusa constatou no local, o fogo está a consumir uma zona essencialmente povoada de mato, castanheiros e amendoal, tendo passado pela Serra de Reboredo, tida como uma das maiores manchas de carvalho branco da Europa.

O fogo está a lavrar em várias frentes, sendo avistado da Estrada Nacional 220, que liga Torre de Moncorvo ao cruzamento de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, via que está cortada na zona do Carvalhal.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...e-mocorvo-ativa-plano-de-emergencia-municipal


----------



## huguh (19 Jul 2017 às 00:01)

4 frentes ainda em Torre de Moncorvo... e um lar a ser evacuado
só de manhã deverão conseguir dominar o incêndio


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

IF Gouveia diz-se em Resolução pela ANPC, mas na reportagem em direto uma frente bastante extensa...


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2017 às 00:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Gouveia diz-se em Resolução pela ANPC, mas na reportagem em direto uma frente bastante extensa...



Reparei no mesmo agora. Eventualmente pode ser uma frente a evoluir dentro de um perímetro já queimado. Espero que sim...

Nestes últimoa 3 dias, do que pude acompanhar, existe uma grande preocupação em dar as situações como "controladas" perto de horários "chave", como 13h, 20h e 00h...horas em que os diretos vão para o ar e para o maior número de público. Depois há sempre "um vento súbito" que muds tudo.

Esta lei da rolha imposta hoje incomoda-me profundamente. Se o combate aos incêndios já é mais político do que operacional, eu teria medo de viver nessas aldeias no interior do país...


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 00:42)

Hawk disse:


> Esta lei da rolha imposta hoje incomoda-me profundamente. Se o combate aos incêndios já é mais político do que operacional, eu teria medo de viver nessas aldeias no interior do país...



Já é muita má publicidade do SIRESP na imprensa  Também não faz mal nenhum mascarar incompetência e desorganização operacional.


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2017 às 01:22)

Sinceramente, eu em parte até concordo com esta "ordem" da ANPC.
Esta cobertura da comunicação social dos incêndios, já começa a roçar o espetáculo circense. Voltaram os directos quase em cima das chamas, as entrevistas a pessoas em pânico. Onde está o serviço de informação no meio disto? Nos briefings? Ora isso tanto pode ser feito no local como na sede na ANPC.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 01:28)

Mas os diretos perto das chamas vão continuar. Até facilita o trabalho das TV's já que podem organizar a programação.

Isto de impedir a imprensa de ir para os locais dos desastres é algo típico dos regimes autoritários e é contraproducente a longo prazo. Só ajudaria a encobrir a desorganização/incompetência. 

As TV's têm uma tarefa difícil de inventar programas para entreter a malta o dia todo. Não lhes tirem os desastres que lhes dão audiências


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 01:35)

Nós lá fora:


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2017 às 02:11)

Orion disse:


> Isto de impedir a imprensa de ir para os locais dos desastres é algo típico dos regimes autoritários e é contraproducente a longo prazo. Só ajudaria a encobrir a desorganização/incompetência.



Não me parece, onde é que um jornalista tem capacidade de reconhecer essa possível incompetência. Ou como é que nesses directos manhosos, algum de nós pode tirar conclusões? 
Atenção, eu dou valor ao trabalho informativo dos jornalistas, seja de evacuações ou avanços do incêndio etc. Mas essa informação pode ser dada pela ANPC e depois difundida pelos órgãos de comunicação social.

Só há uma coisa que não concordo muito com esta decisão. Os briefings deveriam ser mais frequentes quando a situação fosse mais grave. E não duas vezes por dia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jul 2017 às 02:16)

A possível omissão de informação é preocupante. Já os directos infindáveis em frente às chamas, por vezes a atrapalhar o trabalho de quem está a lutar contra o inferno devia ser seriamente controlado. Para além do péssimo gosto, existe, tal como no caso dos suicídios, o fenómeno de imitação a ter em conta. Os pirómanos deliram.


----------



## huguh (19 Jul 2017 às 02:25)

huguh disse:


> incêndios ainda a esta hora
> 
> Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 85operacionais
> Guarda, 647
> Torre de Moncorvo, 263



ultimo balanço a esta hora. Reforço na Guarda

Vila Nova de Foz Coa, 120operacionais
Guarda, 740
Torre de Moncorvo, 268


Vamos ver se de manhã temos novidades!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2017 às 04:41)

Guarda (Rochoso e Monte Margarida), 658 operacionais - dominado/conclusão.
Guarda (Vila Cortês da Serra), 174 operacionais - em resolução.
Guarda (Vila Nova de Foz Côa, Freixo de Numão), 223 operacionais - em curso.
Viseu (Mangualde), 195 operacionais - em resolução.
Bragança (Torre de Moncorvo), 275 operacionais - em resolução.

A noite mais fresca definitivamente ajudou.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2017 às 10:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Incêndios: Município de Torre de Moncorvo ativa Plano de Emergência Municipal*
> 18 jul 2017 22:22
> MadreMedia / Lusa
> 
> ...



A comunicação social agora até inventa espécies de carvalho para acentuar a gravidade dos incêndios...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2017 às 10:10)

MSantos disse:


> A comunicação social agora até inventa espécies de carvalho para acentuar a gravidade dos incêndios...


Por acaso até existe.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2017 às 10:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por acaso até existe.



Pensava que Torre de Moncorvo ficava em Trás-os-Montes, afinal fica no Minesota! 

Eu sei que existe, é uma espécie importante na América do Norte,  mas não existe em Portugal, quanto muito existe nalgum jardim botânico um ou dois exemplares...


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2017 às 10:28)

Tudo dominado.
Finalmente tréguas para os bombeiros.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2017 às 12:03)

Terão ardido mais de 4mil hectares em Alijó...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Não sei se já aqui foi partilhado. Brutal este vídeo sobre o IF de Ferreira do Zêzere do mês passado.


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2017 às 13:33)

Segundo a sic no incendio da Guarda arderam 10 mil hectares.A juntar aos 4 mil de Alijo e aos outros...terao ardido 20 mil hectares nesta onda de incendios.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jul 2017 às 13:36)

...daqui a uma semana volta o inferno..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Jul 2017 às 13:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ...daqui a uma semana volta o inferno..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




Receio que sim infelizmente , para a semana volta os incêndios em força a partir de dia 23/24 por volta disso .


----------



## jonas (19 Jul 2017 às 13:51)

A zona do Porto e minho têm fase  estado muito calma no que toca a incêndios, o que é raro nos últimos verões. É um ponto positivo no meio de muitos negativos.


----------



## huguh (19 Jul 2017 às 14:18)

MSantos disse:


> A comunicação social agora até inventa espécies de carvalho para acentuar a gravidade dos incêndios...



penso que não foi a comunicação social porque à bocado ouvi o presidente da CM de Torre de Moncorvo a dizer o mesmo na televisão... presumo que a informação tenha vindo dele já que foram as mesmas palavras.

Quanto ao assunto de "calarem" os comandos distritais pode ser que assim acabem pelo menos as informações erradas, já que se bem se lembram em Pedrógão tinha caído um canadair que mais tarde se soube que não aconteceu, e a comunicação social disse que a informação tinha vindo do comando mas nunca disse quem foi que a disse, já que tinha vindo do comando tinham de saber a pessoa que lhes disse.

Assim ao menos as informações passam a ser apenas oficiais quando sairem da ANPC em Carnaxide


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2017 às 14:29)

huguh disse:


> penso que não foi a comunicação social porque à bocado ouvi o presidente da CM de Torre de Moncorvo a dizer o mesmo na televisão... presumo que a informação tenha vindo dele já que foram as mesmas palavras.(...)



Pior ainda se partiu de um presidente, se não foi uma gaffe, demonstra ignorância sobre a ocupação florestal do concelho que preside...

Entretanto já se espalhou essa informação por todo lado e tudo o que é comunicação social..

A propósito de carvalhos... Era carvalho-negral (_Quercus pyrenaica_).


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

*Fogo Posto. 60 pessoas já foram detidas por suspeita de iniciar incêndios florestais*



Desde o início do ano, já foram detidas 60 pessoas por suspeita de terem ateado fogos em zonas florestais

 
A informação foi avançada pela adjunta Nacional de Operações da Proteção Civil, a partir da sede da ANPC.

Na conferência de imprensa de hoje, a primeira após a entrada em vigor da Lei da Rolha – que proíbe que os comandantes de bombeiros operacionais distritais prestem declarações sobre os incêndios - Patrícia Gaspar adiantou ainda que mais uma pessoa tinha sido detida.

"Quando temos o incêndio de Foz Coa praticamente dominado foi hoje detetada uma nova pessoa a colocar um incêndio a poucos metros do perímetro deste outro".

A responsável fez também um ponto de situação sobre os incêndios ativos, referindo que estão todos em rescaldo, havendo, no entanto, situações pontuais de reacendimento.
https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/572928


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 16:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> "Quando temos o incêndio de Foz Coa praticamente dominado foi hoje detetada uma nova pessoa a colocar um incêndio a poucos metros do perímetro deste outro".



A culpa é da TV e dos jornalistas  

Acho que foi no ano passado que se teve essa discussão no fórum (a de não publicar fotos e vídeos para não incitar pirómanos). Mas realisticamente faz diferença?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2017 às 16:28)

Orion disse:


> A culpa é da TV e dos jornalistas


A culpa é dos pirómanos que os ateiam!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

Orion disse:


> A culpa é da TV e dos jornalistas
> 
> Acho que foi no ano passado que se teve essa discussão no fórum (a de não publicar fotos e vídeos para não incitar pirómanos). Mas realisticamente faz diferença?


Já tirei a foto...


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já tirei a foto...



Concordo totalmente e acho que não se deve ficar por aí. Deve-se interditar imediatamente toda e qualquer referência a(o)...

- Fogos florestais em PT;

- Previsões acerca de períodos de calor intenso com pouca humidade e/ou vento;

- Fogos florestais no estrangeiro e respetivas reportagens;

- SIRESP, ROB e ANPC;

- Portal do IPMA que todos os dias publica o risco de incêndio;

...


Mais, ali o @Duarte Sousa devia ser imediatamente banido por causa desta publicação _pirómanoerótica_ 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2017.9144/page-109#post-615106

A fotografia não faz falta nenhuma porque não contém informações relevantes. E, novamente, quem quiser ler a notícia completa devia ser capaz de clicar e lê-la em vez de levar com a barragem total que põe a página lenta.

Se os pirómanos tivessem surgido após a era da CS ainda podia concordar. Como obviamente não é o caso certas medidas roçam o extremismo ideológico desprovido de realismo.

Para o melhor ou para o pior este fórum é uma gota no oceano ou um grão de areia na praia (como preferirem).


----------



## WindMaster (19 Jul 2017 às 17:52)

huguh disse:


> Quanto ao assunto de "calarem" os comandos distritais pode ser que assim acabem pelo menos as informações erradas, já que se bem se lembram em Pedrógão tinha caído um canadair que mais tarde se soube que não aconteceu, e a comunicação social disse que a informação tinha vindo do comando mas nunca disse quem foi que a disse, já que tinha vindo do comando tinham de saber a pessoa que lhes disse.
> 
> Assim ao menos as informações passam a ser apenas oficiais quando sairem da ANPC em Carnaxide



Mas acreditam mesmo nessa tese de que é para melhorar a informação? Quanta ingenuidade.

Desde quando a informação da ANPC foi alguma coisa de jeito para além da confusão enorme que ocorre sempre que se passa alguma coisa de especial?
Como é que a ANPC comunica com o público numa situação de emergência?
Imaginam o caos em que Portugal se transforma se ocorrer algo grave como um sismo de grande intensidade? Redes de comunicações de emergência que custam centenas milhões mas que afinal não funcionam quando ocorrem .... desastres, organismos públicos geridos por afinidade partidária em vez de experiência, vocação e formação, etc, etc

Dêm uma volta pelas contas das redes sociais de entidades como a ANPC ou mesmo do IPMA.
Hoje com a tecnologia e redes sociais é possível fazer chegar a informação rapidamente a muitas pessoas, mas olhem o que se passa em Portugal:

https://twitter.com/ProteccaoCivil

"I posted a new video to Facebook"
"I posted a new video to Facebook"
"I posted a new video to Facebook"

Parece brincadeira de crianças. Comparem com o que se passa noutros países, nem é preciso ir longe, por exemplo em Espanha:

Catalunha:
https://twitter.com/emergenciescat/with_replies
Madrid:
https://twitter.com/emergenciasmad
https://twitter.com/112cmadrid

etc


Onde está a lista completa de vítimas do incêndio de Pedrogão, nomes e localidades aonde pertenciam? Em qualquer tragédia que me recorde, seja a queda de um avião, um acidente de autocarro ou a queda duma ponte, sempre vi listas de vítimas.

Aonde está um mapa com a localização de todos os meios que estavam no terreno, onde estavam e porque estavam nesses locais, porque é que houve quase uma duzia de aldeias a pedir ajuda e não estava lá ninguém?

Será normal na comissão técnica independente não haver nenhum representante dos bombeiros portugueses ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jul 2017 às 18:31)

jonas disse:


> A zona do Porto e minho têm fase  estado muito calma no que toca a incêndios, o que é raro nos últimos verões. É um ponto positivo no meio de muitos negativos.


Jonas ultimamente os meses mais problemáticos nesta zona tem sido agosto e setembro...mas junho e julho até agora tem sido uma surpresa bem agradável no que toca a incêndios.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

Pee


WindMaster disse:


> Mas acreditam mesmo nessa tese de que é para melhorar a informação? Quanta ingenuidade.
> 
> Desde quando a informação da ANPC foi alguma coisa de jeito para além da confusão enorme que ocorre sempre que se passa alguma coisa de especial?
> Como é que a ANPC comunica com o público numa situação de emergência?
> ...


PeRfeitamente normal dado que os bbs portugueses, a maioria, nao domina estrategias nem taticas de combate a incendios florestais!


----------



## WindMaster (19 Jul 2017 às 19:07)

A comissão não é para ensinar estratégias ou tacticas de combate a incêndios, é para investigar o que ocorreu em Pedrogão


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Jul 2017 às 22:47)

WindMaster disse:


> A comissão não é para ensinar estratégias ou tacticas de combate a incêndios, é para investigar o que ocorreu em Pedrogão



Caro Windmaster,

O que diz é certo. É para investigar. Mas, para além disso, denomina-se "comissão técnica independente". Portanto é composta por técnicos (alguns deles com muita experiência de combate a incêndios florestais - não confundir com incêndios urbanos - e estão no top ibérico e mesmo europeu) e é independente face ao que aconteceu, o que significa que não tem representantes de bombeiros, GNR, SIRESPs, ANPC, IPMA, etc..

Mas o que eu lhe pedia mesmo era para explicar:

1º Porque não existe um único exemplo de relatório oficial sobre um incêndio desastroso, ou mesmo trágico, em que uma uma das explicações para o sucedido não seja: "falta de caminhos e acessos"; "vento/calor excessivo"; "mudança repentina de vento"; "matas sujas"; "falta de ordenamento florestal"; "falta de meios aéreos". Peço que dê um exemplo de um relatório oficial produzido por bombeiros ou pela PC, só um, que identifique "falha na estratégia ou na táctica de combate";

2º Porque razão os sucessivos governos literalmente "esconderam" parte do relatório (produzido por um prof universitário) sobre os trágicos incêndios da serra do Caramulo de 2013;

3º Porque razão só agora foi divulgada a avaliação do plano nacional da defesa contra incêndios, ao que parece pronto há alguns anos.

Se matutar sobre estas questões poderá perceber melhor a composição da comissão técnica independente.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2017 às 00:55)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Windmaster,
> 
> O que diz é certo. É para investigar. Mas, para além disso, denomina-se "comissão técnica independente". Portanto é composta por técnicos (alguns deles com muita experiência de combate a incêndios florestais - não confundir com incêndios urbanos - e estão no top ibérico e mesmo europeu) e é independente face ao que aconteceu, o que significa que não tem representantes de bombeiros, GNR, SIRESPs, ANPC, IPMA, etc..
> 
> ...


Concordo plenamente!
Cada if com area igual ou superior a 500 ha, isto e um gif, deveria ser avaliado no que concerne a estrategia definida e redpetivas taticas para a colocar na pratica!
Antes a desculpa era sempre a mudanca repentina de vento...agora a moda e mais aprimorada...agora e o siresp!
Grande parte do pais sera surpreendido pelas conclusoes desta comissao!
Pra terminar, se quisermos saber o que aconteceu em pedrogao temos que colocar em cima da mesa as seguintes questoes:
O que foi feito na pre supressao? Havia avisos do ipma.
Que estrategia foi definida na supressao?
Que taticas foram usadas em cada setor?
Foi usado fogo de supressao? Se sim, a manobra esta registada na fita do tempo?


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2017 às 00:57)

WindMaster disse:


> A comissão não é para ensinar estratégias ou tacticas de combate a incêndios, é para investigar o que ocorreu em Pedrogão


Entao achas que o que aconteceu em pedrogao foi uma fatalidade?
Admites a partida que a estrategia seguida foi correta?


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 02:21)

*Proteção Civil rejeita existência de ‘lei da rolha’: “É um procedimento de exceção para uma situação de exceção”*



> Patrícia Gaspar garantiu também que os comandos distritais de operações de socorro (CDOS) não estão proibidos de dar informações.
> 
> "Não foi emitida qualquer proibição. Estamos apenas a concentrar tudo em Carnaxide [sede da ANPC] para facilitar e garantir a conduta operacional dos comandos", acrescentou.
> 
> A ANPC anunciou na terça-feira que vai fazer a partir desta quarta-feira dois briefings diários, incluindo aos fins de semana, sobre os incêndios no país, um de manhã e outro ao final do dia.



--



> "Os fogos ganham grandes proporções muito rápido devido ao vento e à muita manta morta existente", disse ao CM um comandante operacional, mas sob anonimato porque, garante, "há ordens superiores para estarmos calados". Segundo apurou o CM, os comandantes operacionais distritais terão sido proibidos de prestar declarações sobre os fogos, remetendo para a Proteção Civil em Lisboa.



Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/bombeiros-aflitos-para-controlar-forca-do-fogo

A ANPC está novamente a tentar encobrir a sua incompetência com a total conivência do governo que não tem grande interesse em má publicidade. Já não há _downbursts_ para culpar e dizer que a culpa foi do inverno seco pode não ser convincente o suficiente.

Onde está a Constança?



> O primeiro-ministro garante que não há qualquer tentativa de esconder o que se passa no terreno.
> 
> “Um incêndio é uma coisa muito difícil de esconder, não passaria pela cabeça de ninguém...”, sublinha.
> 
> António Costa entende o que diz ser “a ansiedade de quem produz notícias de meia em meia hora ou de hora a hora e tem de actualizar” as notícias, mas “a informação deve ser devidamente organizada”



RR

Para quem vê os diretos foi isto visível (CM)? Não vejo TV 



> Nos fogos de Mangualde foi visível algum nervosismo de quem comanda e alguma descoordenação na integração dos Grupos de Reforço para os Incêndios Florestais.



Já percebem porque é que uma imprensa intrusiva, não obstante ser por vezes ofensiva, é extremamente importante?


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 02:45)

AJB disse:


> Grande parte do pais sera surpreendido pelas conclusoes desta comissao!



Acho que estás a meter a carroça à frente dos bois  Mas lá chegaremos


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2017 às 15:45)

Olh


Orion disse:


> Acho que estás a meter a carroça à frente dos bois  Mas lá chegaremos


Olha que não 
Mas, a bem de todos nos, veras


----------



## dahon (20 Jul 2017 às 18:09)

Orion disse:


> Para quem vê os diretos foi isto visível (CM)? Não vejo TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa é que não!!!!! CMtv. 
Por mim até podiam dizer que tinham visto bombeiros a tentar apagar o fogo com gasolina que não me admirava.
Tem mais credibilidade as previsões do professor chibanga que qualquer coisa dita pela CMtv.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 18:57)

dahon disse:


> Essa é que não!!!!! CMtv.
> Por mim até podiam dizer que tinham visto bombeiros a tentar apagar o fogo com gasolina que não me admirava.
> Tem mais credibilidade as previsões do professor chibanga que qualquer coisa dita pela CMtv.



Cometeram o erro de misturar opinião com factos daí que tenha pedido um relato de terceiros.

Mantenho na íntegra a publicação e acrescento  Com tanto canal disponível vê a CMTV quem quer. Faz algum sentido queixarem-se das escolhas que fazem livremente? 

Já se esteve mais longe de haver pedidos descarados para que se implemente uma CS controlada pelo Grande Líder. De facto não se aprendeu nada com o Sócrates, o outro Grande Líder


----------



## jonas (20 Jul 2017 às 22:01)

2 incêndios em Vila Velha de Rodão, a surgirem já a noite...muito suspeito, enfim...


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 23:22)

O mais relevante é a partir do minuto 1:15. Um exemplo de jornalistas com os bombeiros:


Seria impossível fazer o vídeo seguinte em PT (a reportagem com o carro queimado). A indignação seria atroz. Deve ser porque é uma terra pequena 


Se a CMTV exagera as suas reportagens? Não vejo o canal mas não ficaria surpreendido se sim. Faz parte da sua índole  Mas, novamente, a exploração mediática dos desastres parece-me perfeitamente previsível (e até certo ponto saudável em termos de liberdade de imprensa).

Os diretos são importantes devido à sua imprevisibilidade. De vez em quando apanham-se personagens como esta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2017 às 02:18)

E a saga continua... Horas de início.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2017 às 20:20)

http://www.mediotejo.net/tramagal-b...ou-a-preocupar-populares-em-crucifixo-cfotos/


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 20:32)

https://pt-br.facebook.com/fctuc/posts/10154660511005143


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

Incêndios de 16-20 Julho consumiram cerca de 27 000 ha, segundo Effis... Fiz agora as contas


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2017 às 20:54)

*Pedrógão Grande: Peritos pedem vídeos e relatos para investigar incêndio*
Revista de Imprensa JE

20:16
*Desde 20 de junho, três dias depois de deflagrar o incêndio de Pedrógão, que fez 64 vítimas mortais, que o "CEIF está no terreno a recolher informações diretamente".*


A equipa do Centro de Estudos sobre Incêndios Florestais (CEIF) está a solicitar desde o início da semana vídeos, imagens e testemunhos da população no âmbito da investigação do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande a pedido do Governo.

O objetivo é para poder compreender como evolui o fogo e elaborar depois as devidas recomendações, tendo já recebido dezenas de contributos, segundo o Jornal de Notícias.


Desde 20 de junho, três dias depois de deflagrar o incêndio de Pedrógão, que fez 64 vítimas mortais, que o “CEIF está no terreno a recolher informações diretamente”, avança Xavier Viegas, ao JN.

Xavier Viegas sublinha que “já foram recebidos dezenas” de testemunhos e que “a ideia é reconstruir a história, como o fogo avançou, como morreram as pessoas, o impacto nas populações”*.*
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...eos-e-relatos-para-investigar-incendio-188787


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Pedrógão Grande: Peritos pedem vídeos e relatos para investigar incêndio*
> Revista de Imprensa JE
> 
> 20:16
> ...



Tive o privilégio de trabalhar vários anos para uma instituição liderada pelo professor Xavier Viegas e sei bem a enorme capacidade de trabalho dele, do CEIF e dos profissionais que com ele trabalham. Mais que esse profissionalismo existe essa vertente da cooperação com a sociedade civil e com as instituições que podem complementar os conhecimentos intrínsecos ao CEIF. Só posso apelar igualmente a essa participação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jul 2017 às 21:51)

*Bombeiros com novos kits` de refeições e manual com recomendações alimentares*

*Lusa*21 Jul, 2017, 21:11 | País


*Os bombeiros vão começar a receber `kits` com alimentos concebidos para o esforço do combate aos incêndios, estudados pela Direção-Geral da Saúde (DGS), que disponibiliza a partir de hoje um manual com recomendações alimentares dos profissionais.*
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/bo...manual-com-recomendacoes-alimentares_n1016318


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

ouvem-se os bombeiros a passar aqui!
incêndio em Mesão Frio


----------



## JCARL (22 Jul 2017 às 01:09)

O site da Protecção Civil (ProCiv) está muito esquisito!
Só existem em todo pais 17 ocorrências!
Esperamos que sim. Seria um milagre do 13 de Maio passado.


----------



## JCARL (22 Jul 2017 às 01:29)

jonas disse:


> 2 incêndios em Vila Velha de Rodão, a surgirem já a noite...muito suspeito, enfim...


Um deles  e muito estranho (para quem conhece a zona) verificou-se à direita do cruzamento do Caminho Agrícola de acesso à Barragem do Açafal com Caminho Municipal, num acesso de terra batida.
Felizmente o vento forte que esteve de norte toda a tarde, parou nessa altura. Senão tinha sido um Deus nos acuda.
Mas aqui tem acontecido ao longo dos dias anteriores, acontecimentos estranhos nas proximidades.
Enfim, ninguém entende, qual é o prazer de fazer coisas dessas. Destruir, só por destruir?


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2017 às 05:28)

A história das imagens da RTP está mal contada. O vídeo está no MSN mas porque é que a RTP apagou a notícia?

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/im...e-tornado-de-fogo-em-pedrogao-grande_v1016253

Assumo que esse 'Eugénio Santos' é um dos principais personagens do rescaldo do incêndio. Em que reportagem não está ele (e todas em dias diferentes)?

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/no...m-ao-lado-do-tanque-que-salvou-vidas_n1012343
http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/lei...-mais-psicologos-para-as-aldeias-8607833.html
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...rebarbadora-e-a-troca-de-favores-8600111.html
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...uem-o-comprou-e-quem-o-contratou-8614189.html
http://observador.pt/especiais/enco...em-cima-outros-dois-ali-nao-sei-do-meu-filho/
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/nunca-vi-coisa-assim-o-fogo-voava-8571549.html

Curioso é que em que nenhum lado vi referências por parte do ES a 'tornados', 'funis'... (se estiver errado corrijam-me). Um mês depois é que as imagens aparecem?

Enquanto não se sabe mais (e é improvável que sim) é escolher a teoria da conspiração  'Lei da Rolha', mau jornalismo (o ES recebeu a imagem de outra pessoa por exemplo), arrependimento da desastrosa reportagem...

E já de vez aproveito para voltar ao mesmo. No incêndio de Alijó os ventos chegaram, aparentemente, aos 70/80 km/h e não se falou de _downburst_. Porque é que Pedrógão tem que ter a distinção de um downburst não provado e não pode ter tido ventos convectivos com intensidade semelhante?


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2017 às 11:36)

O


Orion disse:


> A história das imagens da RTP está mal contada. O vídeo está no MSN mas porque é que a RTP apagou a notícia?
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/im...e-tornado-de-fogo-em-pedrogao-grande_v1016253
> 
> ...


 O downburst foi a justificacao encontrada para "justuficar" a incompetencia e desconhecimento tecnico de quem esteve a combater/comandar o if...encontrar algo forte que juntamente com o siresp fosse uma explicacao cabal e convincente para a sociedade!
E a minha leitura!
Ves o assunto da mesma forma?


----------



## nelson972 (22 Jul 2017 às 12:52)

Estou a observar 2 helis a abastecer de água em Alcaria, Pnsac, e a despejar no alto da serra dos candeeiros. Não vejo fumo algum, o vento está  de NW, moderado. Parece ser perto da povoação de serra de santo António. 


Edit

Há a indicação de 2 incêndios, mas no centro da freguesia não há nada. Apenas no topo da serra. Não sei porque é colocado um pino de localização  (azul) se nada está, nem esteve a arder. Será com certeza por lapso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

Afinal, foram 65 e não 64

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89380/afinal_foram_65_as_vitimas_do_incendio_de_pedrogao_grande


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

nelson972 disse:


> Estou a observar 2 helis a abastecer de água em Alcaria, Pnsac, e a despejar no alto da serra dos candeeiros. Não vejo fumo algum, o vento está  de NW, moderado. Parece ser perto da povoação de serra de santo António.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2017 às 13:37)

AJB disse:


> O
> 
> O downburst foi a justificacao encontrada para "justuficar" a incompetencia e desconhecimento tecnico de quem esteve a combater/comandar o if...encontrar algo forte que juntamente com o siresp fosse uma explicacao cabal e convincente para a sociedade!
> E a minha leitura!
> Ves o assunto da mesma forma?



O SIRESP é uma das vacas sagradas do bloco central. Até parece que a nacionalização (ou pelo menos a cessação do contrato) do sistema de comunicações de emergência afugentaria os investidores estrangeiros. É conversa de treta.

O regime (e agora pode-se incluir o BE e o PCP) só irá criticar o SIRESP se não houver outra alternativa e mesmo assim será durante o menor tempo possível. Mas o sistema continua a ser uma trampa e custar mais ao contribuinte do que o seu verdadeiro valor.

No resto, de acordo.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Orion disse:


> A história das imagens da RTP está mal contada. O vídeo está no MSN mas porque é que a RTP apagou a notícia?
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/im...e-tornado-de-fogo-em-pedrogao-grande_v1016253



Já o Fogos Florestais tinha também feito a manipulação das imagens do fogo de Pedrógão Grande...





https://br.pinterest.com/explore/tornado-de-fogo/

A foto de Edio Junior foi publicada em *2010* no seguinte blog: http://ediojunior.blogspot.pt/2010/08/redemoinho-de-fogo-um-incendio-na-tarde.html


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2017 às 14:48)

O


Orion disse:


> A história das imagens da RTP está mal contada. O vídeo está no MSN mas porque é que a RTP apagou a notícia?
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/im...e-tornado-de-fogo-em-pedrogao-grande_v1016253
> 
> ...


O downburst foi a justificacao encontrada para "justuficar" a incompetencia e desconhecimento tecnico de quem esteve a combater/comandar o if...encontrar algo forte que juntamente com o siresp fosse uma explicacao cabal e convincente para a sociedade!
E a minha leitura!
Ves o assunto da mesma forma?


Orion disse:


> O SIRESP é uma das vacas sagradas do bloco central. Até parece que a nacionalização (ou pelo menos a cessação do contrato) do sistema de comunicações de emergência afugentaria os investidores estrangeiros. É conversa de treta.
> 
> O regime (e agora pode-se incluir o BE e o PCP) só irá criticar o SIRESP se não houver outra alternativa e mesmo assim será durante o menor tempo possível. Mas o sistema continua a ser uma trampa e custar mais ao contribuinte do que o seu verdadeiro valor.
> 
> No resto, de acordo.


Muito bem, estamos de acordo!
Acho que toda a classe politica anda a dar tiros ao lado, propositadamente!
No entanto, as nomeacoes para a comissao tecnica independente sao, a meu ver, um sinal de que o poder politico nao tem coragem para ir ao cerne da questao, mas vera nas conclusoes da dita comissao um alubi perfeito para as por em pratica!
E apenas a minha leitura..


----------



## huguh (22 Jul 2017 às 19:37)

ouvi agora um heli a andar por aqui, parece-me que deve ser um dos 2 meios aereos que estão num incendio de Barrô, Resende


----------



## Super Trovoada (22 Jul 2017 às 23:28)

Não sei até que ponto tudo o que é dito nesta notícia possa ser verdade, mas se assim o for é realmente preocupante o encobrimento envolto nesta tragédia https://ionline.sapo.pt/573342


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2017 às 01:52)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Se o vídeo não aparecer clicar aqui.


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2017 às 15:12)

O incêndio da Serta já aparece nas ocorrências importantes(ainda não passaram 3 h desde a ignição começar e já lá aparece).Tem 2 frentes.


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2017 às 16:31)

huguh disse:


> ouvi agora um heli a andar por aqui, parece-me que deve ser um dos 2 meios aereos que estão num incendio de Barrô, Resende



de novo 2 helis a andarem aqui... mais um incendio na mesma zona de ontem, em resende

parece que as ocorrencias importantes no site da ANPC já estão  a funcionar de novo! 
mais de 320 bombeiros na Sertã, 6 meios aéreos, 2 frentes
quase 250 bombeiros em Coimbra, 4 MA, 2 frentes tambem

A13 Tomar/Coimbra - cortada na zona de Almalaguês


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 17:11)

"Vários internautas que fazem parte da página do Facebook "Ocorrências em Coimbra" estão a partilhar fotos do fogo que lavra, esta tarde, em Carvalhosas, próximo da cidade de Coimbra."






Em Belver a situação parece estar complicada também.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

De Fátima o if Sertã tem uma coluna grossa e larga com um imponente pirocumulo!!  De Coimbra, fumo no horizonte, mais baixo.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Jul 2017 às 17:51)

E de Fátima já avisto  uma coluna de fumo a formar se em Coimbra


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 17:52)

Live do incêndio de Belver. Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 17:56)

Consigo avistar daqui uma enorme coluna de fumo, provavelmente dos incendios do distritos vizinhos.


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2017 às 18:02)

Sertã, 342operacionais, 7MA
Coimbra, 243op, 3MA
Castelo Branco, 69op, 2MA
Gavião, 191op, 4MA

mais 2 incendios em Coimbra..um deles já com 55op e 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

Belver já é ocorrência significativa. Parece estar complicado apesar de apenas ter uma frente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2017 às 18:50)

*Reforço de meios na Sertã. Mais de 300 bombeiros lutam contra o fogo*
23 jul, 2017 - 15:33

Para além dos 345 operacionais há 73 veículos e sete meios aéreos a combater as chamas.



Mais de 200 bombeiros comabtem fogo na Sertã. Foto: Paulo Cunha/Lusa
Um total de 345 operacionais, apoiados por sete meios aéreos, estão a combater hoje à tarde um incêndio no concelho da Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco, indica a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

Nas operações de combate às chamas estão também envolvidos 102 meios terrestres, avança a página da internet da ANPC.

A Protecção Civil indica igualmente que o incêndio tem duas frentes activas e começou às 13h47, na localidade de Mosteiro de São Tiago, na freguesia de Várzea dos Cavaleiros, no concelho da Sertã.

A ANPC registava, às 15h15, 20 incêndios, dois dos quais activos, um em resolução e 17 em fase de conclusão.

[notícia actualizada às 16h59 - número de bombeiros aumenta para 345]
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89420/ref..._bombeiros_lutam_contra_o_fogo?utm_source=rss


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

(Página da ANPC): Acionado GRUATA Évora. Vias condicionadas nas localidades Outeiro Cimeiro e Outeiro Fundeiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

*Coimbra. Incêndio corta auto-estrada do Pinhal Interior*
23 jul, 2017 - 16:22

A circulação foi interrompida na zona de Almalaguês. Fogo está a ser combatido por mais de uma centena de bombeiros.



Foto: Luis Forra/Lusa (arquivo)
A auto-estrada do Pinhal Interior (A13) está cortada na zona de Almalaguês devido ao incêndio que lavra hoje à tarde no concelho de Coimbra, segundo a Protecção Civil.

A página da internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) adianta que o incêndio começou às 15h10, na freguesia do Santo António dos Olivais, concelho de Coimbra.

Os 292 operacionais estão a ser apoiados por 29 meios terrestres e quatro aviões.

Outra ocorrência importante destacada na página da internet da ANPC é o incêndio que lavra no concelho da Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco, e que está a ser combatido por 345 operacionais, sete meios aéreos e 102 viaturas.

Segundo a Protecção Civil, o incêndio tem duas frentes activas e começou às 13h47, na localidade de Mosteiro de São Tiago, na freguesia de Várzea dos Cavaleiros, no concelho da Sertã.

Para este incêndio já foram accionados grupos de reforço de Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre.

[notícia actualizada às 16h57]
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89422/coi...da_do_pinhal_interior?utm_source=cxemdestaque


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2017 às 19:08)

Neste momento Incêndio visível do aeródromo de Mogadouro, web cam virada a SW:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2017 às 19:44)

huguh disse:


> Sertã, 342operacionais, 7MA
> Coimbra, 243op, 3MA
> Castelo Branco, 69op, 2MA
> Gavião, 191op, 4MA
> ...



Update:

Sertã, 485operacionais, 8MA
Coimbra, 396op, 4MA
Castelo Branco, 101op, 1MA
Gavião, 192op, 4MA
Castelo Branco, 54op, 1MA
Condeixa-a-Nova, 58op


----------



## Devas (23 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

huguh falta o incêndio que se avista da cam aeródromo de Mogadouro.

Vila Flor, 153 op 58 viat, 2 MA - 3 frentes ativas

IC05 cortado entre Vila Flor e Lodões


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

Estremoz: céu encoberto pelo fumo do incêndio da Sertã


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 20:27)

Em Belver o vento continua a não facilitar no combate ás chamas.


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2017 às 20:50)

Devas disse:


> huguh falta o incêndio que se avista da cam aeródromo de Mogadouro.
> 
> Vila Flor, 153 op 58 viat, 2 MA - 3 frentes ativas
> 
> IC05 cortado entre Vila Flor e Lodões



é verdade!
mas ha algum problema no site da ANPC porque esse incendio nao aparece no mapa, só nas ocorrencias importantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2017 às 21:08)




----------



## JCARL (23 Jul 2017 às 21:15)

O IF de Santo André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco) tinha há muito pelo menos 2 meios aéreos a actuar, embora no site da Protecção Civil os mesmos estivessem sempre a 0.


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

Incêndios de Coimbra dominados!
Na Sertã parece continuar complicado..


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Jul 2017 às 22:07)

Acabei de fazer a viagem Fátima  Lisboa (A1) e era impressionante a quantidade de bombeiros que no sentido Sul  Norte para ajudar no incêndios que estavam ativos na Sertã/Coimbra..


----------



## JCARL (23 Jul 2017 às 22:10)

IF de Santo André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco) a partir de Vila Velha de Ródão:


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jul 2017 às 22:18)

*Mais de 500 operacionais, apoiados por um meio aéreo, estão a combater hoje à noite um incêndio no concelho da Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco, o mais grave de todos os fogos deste domingo*

De tarde, eram cerca de 250 os operacionais mobilizados para este fogo, mas o número aumentou e, pelas 21:40, a Proteção Civil indicava que estavam 544 operacionais no terreno, apoiados por 168 meios terrestres.

Já em fase de resolução está um incêndio em Coimbra, mas são ainda mais de 300 os operacionais presentes no teatro de operações.

O fogo no concelho de Gavião, distrito de Portalegre, mobiliza 229 operacionais e há ainda dois fogos a registar em Castelo Branco, um juntando 107 operacionais e outro 61.

A ANPC indica ainda que há um incêndio em Vila Flor, distrito de Bragança, que mobiliza 162 operacionais e 62 meios terrestres.

Os principais fogos estão todos ativos, embora o de Coimbra esteja em fase de resolução, sendo que a Proteção Civil já antecipava, ao final da tarde, uma noite complicada.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-07-23-Mais-de-500-operacionais-combatem-fogo-na-Serta


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2017 às 22:50)

as condições de verão que temos são normais. Haverá outras explicações para este incêndio ter estas proporções.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2017 às 23:00)

Linha da Beira Baixa condicionada entre Belver e Barca da Amieira, mesmo na margem do Tejo. O vento continua moderado, a ver se não galga o Tejo por projeção...


----------



## huguh (23 Jul 2017 às 23:01)

uma das pessoas entrevistadas na cmtv disse que durante o incêndio na Sertã ouviu pelo menos uma explosão... resta saber se era mais uma roulotte perdida no mato


----------



## bigfire (23 Jul 2017 às 23:15)

Algo se passa, não querendo levantar falsos testemunhos, mas já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez, que naquela zona centro do país surgem vários focos de incêndios com pouco tempo entre eles, essas situações já ocorreram durante o dia e noite. A realidade é que se passa algo sério e este ano aquilo é para arder está mais do que visto.


----------



## WindMaster (23 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

AJB disse:


> Concordo plenamente!
> Cada if com area igual ou superior a 500 ha, isto e um gif, deveria ser avaliado no que concerne a estrategia definida e redpetivas taticas para a colocar na pratica!
> Antes a desculpa era sempre a mudanca repentina de vento...agora a moda e mais aprimorada...agora e o siresp!
> Grande parte do pais sera surpreendido pelas conclusoes desta comissao!
> ...



A mudança repentina do vento está sempre associada à maioria das mortes nos incêndios florestais e aqui não foi certamente excepção, o que importa é saber se o que aconteceu era minimamente expectável e se quem estava no terreno poderia antever e lidar com essa possibilidade, ou se era algum paraquedista a dirigir uma  coisa sobre o qual não percebia um corno.

Essa polémica toda que há agora com o nº de vitimas, não acredito que haja uma ocultação disso a nível de número de vítimas, seria extremamente estúpido e eles de estupido não tem nada, a ocultação tem apenas a ver com o facto de que as mortes todas ocorreram numa região ainda significativa, e não interessa mesmo nada as pessoas perceberem isso, não foi um "azar" qualquer em que por exemplo uma coluna de bombeiros ficou encurralada numa estrada de montanha, desta vez foi muito diferente, foram quase uma dezena de aldeias em que a morte passou por ali sem que existisse qualquer dispositivo de ajuda, outra razão para a ocultação da lista de vítimas é a "deshumanização" da dor, são apenas uns números, 60, 70, pouco interessa, não podemos ver os rostos, as idades, as vidas, onde viviam, onde morreram, as crianças todas que morreram carbonizadas.


----------



## dvieira (23 Jul 2017 às 23:53)

È um facto que cada vez mais normal existir incêndios com 500/600 operacionais. A meu ver a a explicação para isso acontecer é que que ano para ano é cada vez mais os terrenos por limpar e a zona florestal cada vez mais suja. Antigamente não lembro de existir tantos incêndios com tantos operacionais. Lembro de ano não sei ao em que numa semana chegou a haver 300/ 400 ignições por dia e até houve um dia nessa semana que superou as 500 ignições e penso que não houve tantos operacionais nesses incêndios. Parece-me que começa a ser uma constante ter incêndios com tantos operacionais.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2017 às 00:01)

IF Sertã já passou para Proença a Nova e para Mação??? (TVI24) que extensão brutal


----------



## dvieira (24 Jul 2017 às 00:13)

Prevejo uma semana muito complicada em termos de incêndios. Apesar das temperaturas subirem um pouco mas não serem tão extremas como foi á tempos a meu ver o maior problema desta semana será o vento que estará extremamente forte muito perigoso para os incêndios. Por vezes não preciso ter temperaturas extremas para termos grandes incêndios basta existir temperaturas acima de 30 graus e o vento extremamente forte aliado ao mato completamente seco. Para mim o pior inimigo é o vento e só depois surge a temperatura. Realmente é incrível como o incêndio da Sertã, já passou pelo o concelho de Proença a nova e já chegou a Mação distrito de Santarém. O vento deve ser extremamente forte para ter percorrido uma extensão tão grande.


----------



## JCARL (24 Jul 2017 às 01:16)

IF de Santo André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco) deve estar a ameaçar a EN3 ou a A23, no troço entre Sarnadas de Ródão e Alvaiade, pois o trânsito está a passar pela a EN18 de Sarnadas para Vila Velha de Ródão. Não é normal a esta hora, estarem a passar tantos carros pesados e ligeiros por aqui. À pouco estavam a cair cinzas em Vila Velha. Esperamos que tudo corra bem e o consigam controlar.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 01:21)

O vento acalmou e a quantidade de fumo já não é tanta. Quando o vento se intensificou o fumo era tanto e o ar estava completamente irrespirável, nas luzes dos candeeiros era possível ver cair algumas cinzas. 
Esperemos que o vento continue a diminuir de intensidade e que a humidade aumente para travar este inferno.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 01:21)

JCARL disse:


> IF de Santo André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco) deve estar a ameaçar a EN3 ou a A23, no troço entre Sarnadas de Ródão e Alvaiade, pois o trânsito está a passar pela a EN18 de Sarnadas para Vila Velha de Ródão. Não é normal a esta hora, estarem a passar tantos carros pesados e ligeiros por aqui. À pouco estavam a cair cinzas em Vila Velha. Esperamos que tudo corra bem e o consigam controlar.


----------



## JCARL (24 Jul 2017 às 01:30)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Era de esperar. Não é a primeira vez que começa em Santo André das Tojeiras e acaba no concelho de Vila Velha de Ródão, e principalmente quando vento está de Norte.
Esta tarde teve sempre um vento muito quente e forte. É a nossa sina.


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 01:39)

mais 3 ou 4 incendios mas os mais preocupantes a esta hora

Sertã, 639operacionais, 2 frentes
Gavião, 291op, 1 frente
Castelo Branco, 194op, 1 frente


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 02:31)

Reforço de meios na Sertã, *747* operacionais*.*


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 07:51)

Conseguiram controlar todos os fogos menos Castelo Branco e Sertã.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 11:31)

Mais um ano, mais um par de incêndios em Belver. Conheço toda aquela zona onde deflagrou o incêndio. É uma vasta área de floresta constituída na sua maioria por 50% Eucalipto, 40% Pinhal e os restantes 10% árvores autóctones.

Nas aldeias dos Outeiros, existe inclusive um posto de observação de aves para o vale do Tejo. É realmente uma pena que continuem a destruir toda a beleza daquela região. O Mação já foi, agora falta o resto.. enfim.


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

10 meios aéreos no incêndio da Sertã e 760 opr.


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 13:37)

Uma pequena amostra do incêndio da Sertã.
Onde começou, a frente de Proença-a-Nova e a de Mação, e pelo caminho algumas casas ardidas, pelo menos em Vales e Cimadas CImeiras.
Uma área enorme já ardida..
Quase 800 operacionais, 15 meios aéreos!
Continua a haver noticia de 3 frentes






Meios aéreos no Teatro de Operações: 4 Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados (2 Espanhois); 4 Aviões Bombardeiros Médio; 2 Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados; 1 Helicóptero Bombardeiro Médio; 1 Helicóptero Ligeiro.
Via Interdita: EN241-1 entre Caniçal e Mesão Frio


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 13:53)

Só uma achega à história da lista secreta de Pedrógão. Ouvi nas notícias o PM Costa, a ministra e o presidente da câmara de Pedrogão reafirmarem que não há qualquer lista secreta e que são tudo boatos. O PM referiu que esse assunto está em investigação pela PJ e se alguém sabe alguma coisa denuncie à policia judiciária.


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

3 incêndios na Covilhã muito próximos...enfim..


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

huguh disse:


> 89 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos em Palhaça, Oliveira do Bairro



já dominado!
na RTP3 estiveram a dar o incêndio da Sertã, continuam as 3 frentes e muito complicado apesar dos vários meios aéreos e terrestres... não vai ser fácil pará-lo


----------



## JCARL (24 Jul 2017 às 16:02)

O que começou ontem em Sto. António das Tojeiras e que passou para Vila Velha, parece estar outra vez descontrolado. À pouco começou um novo foco.


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 16:13)

Reativação do incêndio de ontem de Santo André das Tojeiras, Castelo Branco, 242 operacionais no local
em Arouca, 64 bombeiros


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 16:25)

Alguém sabe da situação do incêndio no Concelho de Mação? Segundo indicação de um familiar, o vento mudou de direcção e ameaças as Praias Fluviais de Cardigos e Carvoeiro.

Agradecia que no caso de terem alguma informação, que colocassem por favor.


----------



## JCARL (24 Jul 2017 às 16:28)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

Visível nesta imagem de satélite a forte intensidade do incêndio da Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação. Consegue-se ver também o reacendimento do IF de Stº. André das Tojeiras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 16:41)

*Fogo de Proença-a-Nova aproxima-se da sede de concelho*
há 6 minutos


http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-07-24-Fogo-de-Proenca-a-Nova-aproxima-se-da-sede-de-concelho


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 16:53)

no incêndio de Castelo Branco segundo a ANPC não estão meios aéreos. Está tudo concentrado no IF da Sertã
Em Carrazeda de Ansiães lavram 2 incêndios perto um do outro, um que se reativou e outro que começou há uma hora


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

Daqui continuo a avistar uma gigante coluna de fumo, exactamente do mesmo local de ontem, certamente do IF da Sertã. 
A nortada moderada a forte, não dá descanso desde manhã cedo.


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 16:58)

Segundo a TVI24 a frente de Proença-a-Nova está a aproximar-se das casas e na localidade de Galisteu Cimeiro a população combate o incêndio sem terem bombeiros a ajudar


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 17:01)

*Fogo de Proença-a-Nova perto de habitações*
24 DE JULHO DE 2017 - 16:42


O vento está a dificultar o combate ao fogo.

 Vento forte e incerto está a levar o incêndio de Proença-a-Nova para junto de habitações. O fogo que começou na Sertã, na tarde de domingo, é o que está a preocupar mais as autoridades. No terreno estão cerca de 800 operacionais, apoiados por 250 viaturas e 10 meios aéreos.

João Lobo, presidente da Câmara de Proença-a-Nova afirma que o existe o risco de o incêndio chegar "ao limite urbano" da sede de concelho.
http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/fogo-de-proenca-a-nova-perto-de-habitacoes-8659658.html


----------



## JCARL (24 Jul 2017 às 17:09)

huguh disse:


> no incêndio de Castelo Branco segundo a ANPC não estão meios aéreos. Está tudo concentrado no IF da Sertã
> Em Carrazeda de Ansiães lavram 2 incêndios perto um do outro, um que se reativou e outro que começou há uma hora


Aqui em Vila Velha até à pouco andavam 2 Canadairs e um heli.


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 17:16)

Impressionante a força do vento em directo na TVI24 no incêndio em Proença-a-Nova, que neste momento se aproxima da aldeia de Galisteu Cimeiro. Assim não dá.. .


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Proteção Civil de Mação queixa-se de falta de meios e de reforços para substituir quem já está no terreno há mais de 24h


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2017 às 17:22)

De Portalegre vejo uma colina de fumo desses incêndios...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 17:24)




----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

*Fogo chega às casas em Galisteu Cimeiro e não há bombeiros*
Repórter da TVI no terreno constata que vento forte e incerto está a levar incêndio de Proença-a-Nova para junto de habitações

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...o-e-nao-ha-bombeiros/5976146f0cf2cd913a04e51c


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 17:47)

Estou tão longe e avisto daqui a coluna de fumo dos incêndios de Carrazeda de Ansiães!


----------



## meteoamador (24 Jul 2017 às 17:53)

Pelo ic 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 18:14)

O radar do ipma mostra bem a grande dimensão dos fogos no distrito de Castelo Branco.
Entretanto em Vendas Novas um incêndio com 100 opr  e 1 heli  .


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 18:17)




----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2017 às 18:35)

Estou em Fátima, vim do Porto em viagem e sigo para vendas novas ....Daqui de Fátima avista-se a coluna fumo de mação / proença a nova  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 18:41)

Sertã, 912 operacionais, 11 meios aéreos
Castelo Branco, 268op, 2MA
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 41op, 1MA
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 86op, 3MA
Vendas Novas, 99op
Gouveia, 56op, 1MA
Valpaços, 83op, 1MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 18:43)

Esta é tal enorme coluna de fumo que observo desde ontem ao final da tarde, possivelmente do IF de Sertã. 
A imagem foi tirada com a camara do telemovel, e é pouco nítida.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 19:27)




----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 19:33)

Sertã aparece agora com 942 operacionais e Castelo branco com 361
no briefing das 19h da ANPC disseram que na Sertã estavam 700 e tal... não percebo pra que servem os briefings se nem dados direitos dão


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 19:48)

*Incêndios. A23 cortada nos dois sentidos*
EM ATUALIZAÇÃO
1
A A23 está cortada nos dois sentidos devido às chamas que afetam já vários concelhos dos distritos de Castelo Branco e Santarém. A situação em Mação é já "delicada", diz o autarca.
http://observador.pt/2017/07/24/inc...-poucos-meios-preocupam-autoridades-em-macao/


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

só para especular sobre a imensa nuvem de fumo que tínhamos aqui em Faro durante o final da madrugada e início da manhã. Só pode ser dos incêndios na zona centro do país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 19:59)

*Fogo na Sertã já levou à retirada de 158 pessoas de casa*
24 jul 2017 19:43

O incêndio que deflagrou na Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco, já levou à retirada de 158 pessoas das suas casas, algumas das quais já regressaram, indicou pelas 19:00 de hoje a Proteção Civil, informando que o fogo lavra com “grande intensidade”.
... 
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/fogo-na-serta-ja-levou-a-retirada-de-158-pessoas-de-casa


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Agreste disse:


> só para especular sobre a imensa nuvem de fumo que tínhamos aqui em Faro durante o final da madrugada e início da manhã. Só pode ser dos incêndios na zona centro do país.



Não seria do incêndio na Barracha, em São Brás de Alportel, que começou às 3 h da manhã. Eu acordei por volta das 4 h da manhã com o forte cheiro a queimado. Mas, é bastante plausível, já que a nortada teve forte durante toda a noite e depois quando o vento rodou de manhã, o cheiro a queimado desapareceu.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2017 às 20:03)




----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2017 às 20:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não seria do incêndio na Barracha, em São Brás de Alportel, que começou às 3 h da manhã. Eu acordei por volta das 4 h da manhã com o forte cheiro a queimado. Mas, é bastante plausível, já que a nortada teve forte durante toda a noite e depois quando o vento rodou de manhã, o cheiro a queimado desapareceu.



Na tarde de domingo, 2º dia do IF de Pedrógão... a nuvem de fumo era visível de Sines. E o vento não era de norte.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2017 às 20:08)

*"Tempestade de fogo" ameaça habitações em Aldeia Galega * http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-07-24-Tempestade-de-fogo-ameaca-habitacoes-em-Aldeia-Galega*
*
No rodapé da SIC diz que a ANPC está a ser acusada de 'gestão errática'. Acusações normais aquando de situações problemáticas mas a 'lei da rolha' é conveniente.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

De Mosteiro de São Tiago (Sertã) a Carvoeiro (Mação)... Distância abismal. Inacreditável!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 20:14)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Impressionante! Está previsto que o vento abrande? Se não abrandar vai ser complicado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 20:27)

*MAÇÃO – Última hora. Situação dramática no concelho! Praia fluvial do Carvoeiro vai ser evacuada*

É indicação de última hora! A praia fluvial do Carvoeiro vai ser evacuada o quanto antes face ao evoluir do incêndio no concelho de Mação. Numa curta declaração à Hertz, Vasco Estrela, presidente da autarquia maçaense, referiu que a situação está «dramática» e que já foram evacuadas seis aldeias. O forte vento que se faz sentir está a dificultar, em muito, a tarefa dos operacionais. Até agora, felizmente, não há registo para feridos.

http://radiohertz.pt/macao-ultima-h...-praia-fluvial-do-carvoeiro-vai-ser-evacuada/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jul 2017 às 20:44)

Pq não consigo ver os vídeos??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 21:02)

meios aéreos a retirarem-se
neste momento

3 frentes - Sertã, 961 operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
1 frente - Castelo Branco, 349op, 1MA
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 46op, 1MA
2 frentes - Carrazeda de Ansiães, 139op, 1MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 21:59)

*Mais de 50 pessoas retiradas pela ameaça de fogo em Carrazeda de Ansiães*
24 jul 2017 21:51

Mais de meia centena de pessoas foram retiradas de um acampamento devido a um incêndio em Carrazeda de Ansiães e estão a ser realojadas pela Câmara Municipal, disse hoje fonte da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC).
...
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...s-pela-ameaca-de-fogo-em-carrazeda-de-ansiaes


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jul 2017 às 21:59)

Ontem ocorreram pelo menos 5 incêndios, nos arredores de Coimbra, no espaço de pouco tempo. A sorte foi que os bombeiro conseguiram controlar bem a situação.

Algumas fotos do incêndio de Ceira, o que mobilizou mais bombeiros, às portas de Coimbra:






Foto de Sónia Ferreira





Foto de Filipe Ferreira





Foto de Nuno Soares





Foto de Aires Santos










Foto de José Guerra


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2017 às 22:06)




----------



## huguh (24 Jul 2017 às 23:05)

quase 1000 operacionais na Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, impressionante

Grupos de Reforço Acionados:
GRUATA 02 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Leiria, GRIF 02 Leiria, GRIF 03 Leiria, GRIF 01 Lisboa, GRIF 02 Lisboa, GRIF 06 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Porto; GRIF 01 Santarém, GRIF 03 Santarém, GRIF 01 Portalegre, GRUATA 01 Viseu, GRIF 01 Aveiro, GRIF 02 Aveiro, GRUATA Porto, GRUATA Setúbal, GRIF 02 Setúbal, GRUATA 01 FEB e EPCO 01 Lisboa.

Informações relevantes :
Vias Cortadas: EN241-1 entre Caniçal e Mesão Frio; EM 1332/1333 entre Relva da Louça e Galisteu; IC8 cortado entre o Nó de Cardigos e Isna de São Carlos.


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2017 às 23:19)

Em Azambuja, lavra um incêndio já com 53 opr e 15 MT.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2017 às 23:59)

Chegada de reforços amanhã 25/07: 

2 Canadairs de Espanha;
2 Canadairs de Marrocos;
100 elementos da UME (Espanha).


----------



## kikofra (25 Jul 2017 às 00:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chegada de reforços amanhã 25/07:
> 
> 2 Canadairs de Espanha;
> 2 Canadairs de Marrocos;
> 100 elementos da UME (Espanha).


Ainda bem que estamos preparados e temos meios, sempre a precisar do estrangeiro quando acontece algo mais fora do normal


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 00:22)

já se passaram os mil 

3 frentes - Sertã, 1005 operacionais
1 frente - Castelo Branco, 408op


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

E continua a Arder em Mação e Arredores .

Segundo  a TSF, está descontrolado mas a protecção civil espera controlar. 

Digo eu que o descontrolo é tanto que vão controlar SIM, quando não houver mais nada para arder.


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 09:08)

Ontem meti aqui um LINK, das fotos dos incendios ( do meu facebook) , porque foi Retirado / apagado ?

Foi sensivelmente entre as 22h30 e as 24h00. E agora "desapareceu" .


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2017 às 09:37)

srr disse:


> Ontem meti aqui um LINK, das fotos dos incendios ( do meu facebook) , porque foi Retirado / apagado ?
> 
> Foi sensivelmente entre as 22h30 e as 24h00. E agora "desapareceu" .



Não desapareceu. O link está no tópico da floresta portuguesa.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/page-13#post-615754


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 09:44)

Obrigado. mas não seria este o Tópico adequado ( ja parece a historia do critério da contagem dos mortos )

Eu não me importo que esteja onde está....mas acho este o tópico mais Actual/Adequado - Visto serem fotos dos Incêndios que ainda estão Activos.

E a situação vai piorar esta tarde, com as temperaturas a subirem.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Toda aquela região a Norte do concelho de Mação é magnífica, Praias Fluviais e aldeias pitorescas, que são autênticos tesouros perdidos no meio do nada. Uma região onde a fauna e flora é abundante.

Já não tenho mais palavras para descrever a revolta que sinto pela destruição de uma região que tão bem conheço desde que nasci. Não sou, nem nunca fui do género de pessoa que age de cabeça quente, mas sinceramente já cheguei a um ponto em achar que a prisão perpétua nunca será suficiente para quem comete estas barbaridades.


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 10:41)

criz0r disse:


> Toda aquela região a Norte do concelho de Mação é magnífica, Praias Fluviais e aldeias pitorescas, que são autênticos tesouros perdidos no meio do nada. Uma região onde a fauna e flora é abundante.
> 
> Já não tenho mais palavras para descrever a revolta que sinto pela destruição de uma região que tão bem conheço desde que nasci. Não sou, nem nunca fui do género de pessoa que age de cabeça quente, mas sinceramente já cheguei a um ponto em achar que a prisão perpétua nunca será suficiente para quem comete estas barbaridades.



Estive no Terreno e a Sensação é que temos "DESprotecção Civil" a descoordenação é TOTAL.  Não á Estratégia coordenada de Ataque ao Incendio.
Infelizmente ele vai arder, até se AUTOEXTINGUIR.


----------



## Hawk (25 Jul 2017 às 10:43)

Não me parece normal a quantidade de grandes incêndios registada até ao momento.

Mesmo havendo condições adversas, tirando supostamente o caso de Pedrógão, não houve condições excepcionais. Há algo que está a falhar no combate, principalmente na faixa horária que estes grandes fogos têm que ser neutralizados (final de noite e primeiras horas da manhã).  

Infelizmente, a principal medida tomada foi centralizar a informação em Lisboa, como se isso fosse uma medida efectiva para diminuir o impacto da tragédia dos incêndios.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

srr disse:


> Estive no Terreno e a Sensação é que temos "DESprotecção Civil" a descoordenação é TOTAL.  Não á Estratégia coordenada de Ataque ao Incendio.
> Infelizmente ele vai arder, até se AUTOEXTINGUIR.



No próximo mês, vou deslocar-me até Belver e já estou a imaginar o bonito cenário que vou encontrar pelo caminho, visto que este ano até junto à vila ardeu. 
Sabe se a Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro foi afectada?


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 10:49)

Hawk disse:


> Não me parece normal a quantidade de grandes incêndios registada até ao momento.
> 
> Mesmo havendo condições adversas, tirando supostamente o caso de Pedrógão, não houve condições excepcionais. Há algo que está a falhar no combate, principalmente na faixa horária que estes grandes fogos têm que ser neutralizados (final de noite e primeiras horas da manhã).
> 
> Infelizmente, a principal medida tomada foi centralizar a informação em Lisboa, como se isso fosse uma medida efectiva para diminuir o impacto da tragédia dos incêndios.



Verdade , Neste momento estão 27º com 48% de Humidade. 
Até é bastante fresco para o interior, só que os desgraçados dos Bombeiros estão SATURADOS,
e limitam- se a Andar de um lado para o outro, sem EFICÀCIA ESTRATEGICA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 10:53)

criz0r disse:


> No próximo mês, vou deslocar-me até Belver e já estou a imaginar o bonito cenário que vou encontrar pelo caminho, visto que este ano até junto à vila ardeu.
> Sabe se a Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro foi afectada?


Sei que ontem foi evacuada, mas não sei se foi directamente afectada...


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 10:58)

Isto foi nada mais nada menos, do que uma estratégia muito bem planeada por parte sabe-se lá de quem.

4 fogos em locais distintos (Proença-a-nova,Idanha-a-nova e 2 em Castelo Branco) praticamente no mesmo distrito e com poucas horas de diferença, em zonas de Pinhal e Eucalipto e com a previsão de vento forte durante praticamente 1 semana. Só não vê quem não quer. Fogos florestais de enormes proporções, empresas que continuam a poluir de forma veemente os rios nacionais, e a justiça é 0. Isto vai muito além do que nos é permitido saber.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 11:09)

Incêndio da Sertã:

1021 meios operacionais;
12 meios aéreos;
3 frentes ativas.
Incêndio de Castelo Branco:

415 meios operacionais;
4 meios aéreos;
1 frente ativa.


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 11:27)

Boa informação Tiago,

Mas notem podem até meter 2000 ou 3000 ou 4000 operacionais, se não houver uma Estratégia, Vão todos andar a correr atrás ou á frente das Chamas, sem EFICÀCIA.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

Acabei mesmo agora, de contactar os Bombeiros Municipais de Mação e confirma-se, a Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro ou pelo menos toda a zona evolvente foi arrasada...

A menina que estava em linha interrompeu a chamada com a seguinte afirmação "Peço-lhe imensa desculpa, surgiu um novo foco de incêndio tenho de desligar rapidamente"

Para terem uma noção deste pequeno Paraíso, agora arruinado:


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

criz0r disse:


> Acabei mesmo agora, de contactar os Bombeiros Municipais de Mação e confirma-se, a Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro ou pelo menos toda a zona evolvente foi arrasada...
> 
> A menina que estava em linha interrompeu a chamada com a seguinte afirmação "Peço-lhe imensa desculpa, surgiu um novo foco de incêndio tenho de desligar rapidamente"
> 
> Para terem uma noção deste pequeno Paraíso, agora arruinado:


É profundamente deprimente!


----------



## dASk (25 Jul 2017 às 12:17)

3 novos incêndios na zona de Mação, Belverde. Sem dúvidas que a região centro é para ser dizimada este verão. Estou no Algarve e o cheiro a queimado e fumo proveniente destes incêndios é inacreditável, com o vento intenso de Norte o fumo nem subiu para a atmosfera, está a pairar junto ao solo formando uma especie de nébula por toda a região. Triste...


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 12:18)

para além dos 2 grandes incêndios de Castelo Branco e Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/mação, agora mais 2 incêndios a lavrar no concelho de Mação, um com 25 outro com 32 operacionais e mais um em Castelo Branco já com 58 e 3 meios aéreos..
incrível


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2017 às 12:25)

Alguém sabe se ah algum fogo no algarve? A horas que cheira a queimado e fumo no ar, mas no site da proteção civil não tem nada. 

Zona Albufeira


----------



## dASk (25 Jul 2017 às 12:30)

É fumo da Sertã e Proença-a-Nova também estou na zona de Albufeira o vento forte de Norte trouxe o fumo até cá! Parece impossível mas é verdade. Ontem a tarde mostrei as imagens de satélite do sat24 à minha esposa e disse logo que amanhã o Algarve ia acordar cheio de fumo. Só não pensei que estivesse tão junto ao solo, já que ontem estava muito fumo mas era todo na atmosfera.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2017 às 12:32)

criz0r disse:


> Acabei mesmo agora, de contactar os Bombeiros Municipais de Mação e confirma-se, a Praia Fluvial do Carvoeiro ou pelo menos toda a zona evolvente foi arrasada...
> 
> A menina que estava em linha interrompeu a chamada com a seguinte afirmação "Peço-lhe imensa desculpa, surgiu um novo foco de incêndio tenho de desligar rapidamente"
> 
> Para terem uma noção deste pequeno Paraíso, agora arruinado:


Até ao dia em que não houver mais nada para arder..., todos os anos a mesma saga dos incêndios, é triste ver lugares verdes transformados em "cinzas".


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 12:37)

Estão a Rebentar fogos do Flanco Direito dos Incêndios de SERTÃ / Proença / Mação

A PJ ...a ANPC ....a Geringonça.....Não vem Dar Abraços ??? para a  Televisão Filmar ...o Marcelo ???????

TRISTEZA

Mouriscas - Ortiga - Sardoal ..com muitas Igniçoes....se não houver Coordenação...vai Passar para Margem Sul do TEJO


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 12:44)

Tvi24 notícia casas atingidas pelo fogo em Proença-a-Nova,
populações fogem


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 12:47)

Incêndio na Ortiga, incrível isto é puramente crime organizado tendo em conta as distâncias, 

Está muito próximo da casa dos meus avós na Torre Fundeira, espero que a situação seja controlada rapidamente senão terei de me fazer à estrada.


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 13:00)

Duvido.....Fala se em CAOS.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

os de Mação continuam, o que começou hoje em Castelo Branco já foi dominado felizmente

mas com os incêndios que já estão, com outros focos a começar, com vento, reacendimentos noutros locais, e com mais uma tarde a caminho, é humanamente impossível combater estes incêndios todos...
digam o que disserem, culpem quem quiserem, digam que foi o SIRESP outra vez... assim não dá


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 13:22)

A Unidade Militar de Emergência espanhola já está no terreno com 116 operacionais e 20 veículos.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 14:35)

um dos incêndios de Mação em Ortiga já foi controlado, o outro em Mantela continua com 90 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos

Sertã, 1074 operacionais, 9 meios aéreos - 3 frentes
Castelo Branco, 455, 6MA - 1 frente


----------



## srr (25 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

+1 em Abrantes  - S. Miguel do Rio Torto

Já está na Margem Sul e são 14h40.

O SIRESP anda Marado ;

EDIT: è em Areias de Baixo - Alvega - Ja rectificaram no SITE.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 15:33)

Pois é, com esta "brincadeira" o incêndio de Mantela já obrigou à evacuação da aldeia. Estou farto disto sinceramente.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 15:53)

Verdade ou mentira?


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 15:58)




----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 16:38)




----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 16:46)

Mais uma ocorrência em Belver. Provavelmente será dominada depressa, ainda há meios no rescaldo do incêndio anterior.


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Jul 2017 às 16:54)

De Tomar estou a avistar diversos pirocúmulos dos incêndios de Mação, Proença e Sertã.
O vento aumentou na última hora e a situação parece estar a piorar.
Enfim, a zona do pinhal está a ficar reduzida a cinzas. Este inferno parece nunca mais acabar.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 17:38)

Ponto de situação

3 frentes - Sertã, 1085op, 10MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 448op, 8MA
2 frentes - Mação, 175op, 2MA
Peniche, 35op
Avanca, 62op, 2MA
Montalegre, 37op, 2MA
Mangualde, 69op, 2MA


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

26 aviões a combater incêndios num País tão pequeno como o nosso. É de facto surreal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 17:45)

*Depois de uma manhã mais tranquila, o incêndio florestal que lavra em Proença-a-Nova voltou a ganhar intensidade à tarde*, entre o Pergulho e Vale D’Água, estando a situação “muito complicada”, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal.

Situação “muito grave” em Mação. Fogo ameaça aldeias

*“Temos um foco com muita intensidade em torno de Pergulho. A frente desloca-se do Pergulho para a área de Vale D´Água, novamente. Está muito complicado”*, explicou João Lobo, perto das 16h00.

*Fogo já chegou a Vila Velha de Ródão*
O vice-presidente da Câmara de Vila Velha de Ródão disse à tarde que a aldeia de Vilas Ruivas foi evacuada por precaução, uma vez que o incêndio florestal que lavra no concelho está “incontrolável”, com duas frentes ativas.

*“Está incontrolável. Já foi evacuada, por precaução, toda a aldeia de Vilas Ruivas, sendo que as pessoas foram deslocadas para Fratel”*, explicou à agência Lusa José Manuel Alves.
http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/economia/centro-do-pais-em-chamas-fogo-esta_59776cfc3f0fbeaa2f960913


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 18:00)

Do novo incêndio de Mação. Não especifica onde no entanto.







Edit: Provavelmente porque diz o mesmo em todas as ocorrências.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo em que observo o pirócumulo, e aquilo continua medonho ainda.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

Vila Chã de Sá estava dominado com menos de 30bombeiros e reativou-se, já com quase 60
Mangualde já passou os 100 e 4 meios aéreos... se não for controlado rapidamente podemos ter mais um grande incêndio. Ambos no distrito de Viseu


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

Imagens impressionantes  neste momento  em directo na  CMTV,  de Proença a Nova.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2017 às 18:33)

Novo foco na Sertã.
Isto é realmente um crime!Como é possível...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 18:36)

jonas disse:


> Novo foco na Sertã.
> Isto é realmente um crime!Como é possível...


Estes novos focos serão reactivações naturais devido ao vento forte ou novo fogo posto?


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2017 às 18:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estes novos focos serão reactivações naturais devido ao vento forte ou novo fogo posto?


São fogo posto, no meu ponto de vista.
Penso que o  incêndio(o maior) não passou por aquele local do novo  foco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 18:40)

jonas disse:


> São fogo posto, no meu ponto de vista.
> Penso que o  incêndio(o maior) não passou por aquele local do novo  foco.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2017 às 18:47)

eu daqui desde Coruche, consigo ver um pirocumulo dos incêndios:


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2017 às 19:12)

O Incêndio em Vila Chã de Sá começou por volta das 15h50, a resposta dos bombeiros e um helicóptero foi quase imediata, e o fogo em pouco mais de 15min estava sem fumo nenhum. Do nada, literalmente em menis de 5min ergueu-se uma coluna de fumo negra enorme, e nem 5min mais tarde começaram a aparecer carros de bombeiros em fila, de novo os helicópteros e desde então tem estado a diminuir o negrume do fumo, mas a extensão da coluna aumentou...
Estas imagens são de +/-10min depois do "reacendimento". O incêndio está +/- a uns 250-300m dum dos limites da aldeia, numa área de mato e floresta dispersa


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2017 às 19:14)

uma névoa de fumo aqui por Faro... o sol está fosco mas não há incêndios no algarve. O fumo vem dos incêndios no centro do país.


----------



## dASk (25 Jul 2017 às 19:20)

Algarve o dia todo coberto de fumo e pelo sat24 ainda vem pior a caminho daqui até faz sombra no alentejo. Mais uma madrugada/manhã a respirar fumo! Impressionante...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2017 às 19:21)

Aqui de Portalegre uma nuvem de fumo que tapa o sol...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 19:23)

Imagens de hoje impressionantes!


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2017 às 19:24)

De manhã aqui chegou a estar por vezes denso. Albufeira


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2017 às 19:25)

o sol em Faro parece um sol de eclipse... ainda vai alto no horizonte mas não tem força


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 19:25)

Alguns dos meios do incêndio da Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação foram para o novo incêndio na Sertã

3 frentes - Sertã, 996op, 9MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 456op, 7MA
2 frentes - Mação, 181op, 3MA
2 frentes - Vila Chã de Sá, 118op, 3MA
Avanca, 62op
Mangualde, 112op, 2MA
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 99op, 2MA


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2017 às 19:29)

Cortada a N244 entre Marmeleiro e Sertã. Uma situação algo complicada...


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 19:43)

O IF de Sto. André das Tojeiras (Vale da Coelheira) evoluiu ontem para Vila Velha de Ródão. Actualmente devia designar-se Vila Velha de Ródão, pois o fogo está em Vila Velha desde Domingo.
Deixo-vos um link  com a imagens( e para não encher o forum), que fui recolhendo ao longo destes dias, e espero que seja o último deste evento.
Não é agradável ver tudo queimado, aliás é muito muito triste.
Para quem começou ou deu origem ao fogo no Domingo, acho eu, e penso que toda a gente pensa o mesmo, que a população já reduzida e também envelhecida destas zonas não merecem, seja o descuido ou a incúria ou seja lá o que for.
Em termos de clima Vila Velha de Ródão, Castelo Branco e concelhos do Pinhal Interior (Sertã, Pedrogão, Castanheira de Pera, Proença-a Nova, Mação) já são complicados. Não sejamos nós a o tornar mais complicado e o tornar não habitável.
É o apelo que aqui se deixa, e penso que seja extensível a todo o território de Portugal.

www.acafal.pt/meteopt


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

Parece que está muito pior que ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 19:49)

david 6 disse:


> eu daqui desde Coruche, consigo ver um pirocumulo dos incêndios:



Tens exactamente o mesma vista do que eu sobre o pirócumulo do incendio.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 19:49)

Já foi publicado? http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...m-Macao-fogo-chegou-muito-perto-de-habitacoes

A ansiedade deu para o jornalista dizer 'autênticos tornados incandescentes'.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

A rádio condestável avança com mais um foco de incêndio na Sertã, em Codeceira.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

incêndio em Setúbal na CMTV a ameaçar o hospital
65bombeiros e um meio aéreo no local


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 19:59)

O fumo é tão abundante que chega até aos 6 km de altitude de acordo com o corte vertical do radar de Coruche.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2017 às 20:00)

Hotel do Sado em Setúbal evacuado devido a incêndio. http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/incendio-ameaca-bairro-em-setubal?ref=HP_TickerCMAoMinuto


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 20:02)

incríveis as imagens de Setúbal, imensas sirenes
muitas casas e um bairro perto das chamas


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2017 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> A ansiedade deu para o jornalista dizer 'autênticos tornados incandescentes'.



E então? Tecnicamente não vejo grande asneira...


----------



## Bastien (25 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bastien (25 Jul 2017 às 20:05)

Bastien disse:


> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


O pirocumulus dos incêndios de Abrantes/Mação visivel desde de Lisboa.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 20:34)

Reacendimento/nova ocorrência em Belver. Foi a que desapareceu do mapa do site.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

Incêndio em Setúbal ainda está ativo, e conta com 103 meios operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 20:54)

O fumo parece agora estar a começa a dissipar-se, e pode ser que esteja no bom caminho para a sua conclusão.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 20:59)

3 frentes - Sertã, 1002op
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 462op
2 frentes - Mação, 182op
2 frentes - Vila Chã de Sá, 131op
1 frente - Gavião, 195op
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 105op
Setúbal, 103op
Codeceirinha, Sertã, 29op


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2017 às 20:59)

A olho vejo a coisa muito complicada ainda em Setúbal


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:03)




----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2017 às 21:08)

Rádio condestável avança com novo foco em Malpica e N2 cortada junto ao nó de Cernache do Bonjardim do IC8


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:10)




----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagens de hoje impressionantes!



Basicamente está a arder de novo a área de 2003/2005, a Sertã, Mação e Vila de Rei são literalmente só eucaliptos.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 21:28)

SICN direto de Setúbal. Situação parece muito complicada também.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jul 2017 às 21:29)

CMTV tambem, isto parece um país de terceiro mundo, arde tudo, anda tudo a nora


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 21:30)

CMTV em setúbal
parece que o incêndio estará no telhado de uma casa. que caos


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:31)

Belver,Gavião.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...timas-dos-incendios-em-pedrogao-grande-190517


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 21:43)

2 frentes em Setúbal


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 21:55)

Portas de Ródão, já galgou o Tejo. Está dado como ocorrência separada no site da ANPC, em Nisa.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portas de Ródão, já galgou o Tejo. Está dado como ocorrência separada no site da ANPC, em Nisa.


Segundo o site da anpc isso será um novo foco.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 21:58)

Sim, não sei se foi dado como novo foco mesmo fazendo parte do outro incêndio, ou se é mesmo separado mas apenas muito perto.


----------



## kikofra (25 Jul 2017 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portas de Ródão, já galgou o Tejo. Está dado como ocorrência separada no site da ANPC, em Nisa.


Fdx que triste, essa zona em termos de biodiversidade faunistica era incrivel


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 22:03)

Update:


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2017 às 22:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, não sei se foi dado como novo foco mesmo fazendo parte do outro incêndio, ou se é mesmo separado mas apenas muito perto.


Cosmetica habitual da ANPC...nada de novo! Apenas artimanhas


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 22:11)

Presidente da CM Setúbal
"hotel do Sado foi evacuado, hóspedes estão a ser alojados noutros hóteis
pessoas evacuadas/retiradas de casa serão à volta de 500, dos bairros da Reboreda e Viso"


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 22:18)




----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2017 às 22:36)

Nao sera facil dominar estes if's nos proximos dois dias. A julgar pela meteo claro..


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2017 às 22:48)

Incêndio na EN125 na rotunda de Monte Gordo com 19 operacionais e 5 veículos. Uí, se chega ao pinhal de Monte Gordo.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 23:14)

3 frentes - Sertã, 981op
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 442op
2 frentes - Mação, 121op
2 frentes - Vila Chã de Sá, 125op
1 frente - Gavião, 243op
1 frente - Marmeleiro, Sertã, 99op
2 frentes - Setúbal, 140op
Codeceirinha, Sertã, 99op
Nisa, 75op


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portas de Ródão, já galgou o Tejo. Está dado como ocorrência separada no site da ANPC, em Nisa.


É preciso ter lata os fulanos da ANPC, em Vila velha de Ródão nunca houve fogo, foi sempre o do Vale da Coelheira em Sto. André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco), ao fim de 2 dias de estar em Vila Velha passa para Nisa, e passa a ser um fogo de Nisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 23:17)

É outra ocorrência. Estão as duas sinalizadas em separado, acho que o fogo de V.V.Ródão ainda não desceu a colina para o Tejo, mas corrija-me se estiver errado!

Entretanto há 15 minutos nas Portas de Ródão:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2017 às 23:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ...daqui a uma semana volta o inferno..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




 na passada quarta feira tive esta citação..infelizmente está a acontecer...
é incrivel em Maçao... estas imagens na cmtv metem medo!!!
28ºc+vento>30km/h+hr<30= condicoes perfeitas ara o autentico inferno!
sao estas  as condicoes actuais naquela zona.


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:30)

Nesta altura o vento está de Oeste e o fogo desenvolve-se das Portas de Ródão (lado de Nisa) em direcção a leste à EN18. Só se espera que não passe novamente para Vila Velha.


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 23:31)

JCARL disse:


> É preciso ter lata os fulanos da ANPC, em Vila velha de Ródão nunca houve fogo, foi sempre o do Vale da Coelheira em Sto. André das Tojeiras (Castelo Branco), ao fim de 2 dias de estar em Vila Velha passa para Nisa, e passa a ser um fogo de Nisa.



o incêndio de Proença-a-Nova/Mação também continua a ser dado como Sertã e as frentes já nem lá estão
é normal que assim seja, o incêndio tem sempre o nome de onde começa, não vai mudando conforme o sítio onde está


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 23:32)

O incêndio de Setúbal está mais controlado mas os meios não param de aumentar: 190 operacionais.


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

Nesta altura o vento está de Oeste e o fogo desenvolve-se das Portas de Ródão (lado de Nisa) em direcção a leste à EN18. Só se espera que não passe novamente para Vila Velha.


SpiderVV disse:


> É outra ocorrência. Estão as duas sinalizadas em separado, acho que o fogo de V.V.Ródão ainda não desceu a colina para o Tejo, mas corrija-me se estiver errado!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2017 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> O incêndio de Setúbal está mais controlado mas os meios não param de aumentar: 190 operacionais.


217 meios operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2017 às 23:49)

POSIT de Belver...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2017 às 23:52)

Em Setúbal as pessoas já podem ir para casa mas devem fechar as janelas devido ao fumo. Fogo dominado.


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:56)

Imagens do IF do Vale da Coelheira nas Portas de Ródão, segundo a ANPC:


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:57)

Depois já o IF da Portas de Ródão (Freguesia de Santana, Concelho de Nisa):


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2017 às 23:58)

incêndios de Vila Chã de Sá e Setúbal dominados !


----------



## JCARL (25 Jul 2017 às 23:59)

Se não é o mesmo, só pode ser de geração espontânea.


----------



## Hawk (26 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

Outra coisa interessante associar as declarações dos autarcas à sua filiação partidária. Há pouco o autarca de Rodão falava numa "situacão relativamente controlada" num directo com uma enorme frente de fogo nas suas costas a descer em direcção ao Tejo...

E o autarca de Mação andou todo o dia a falar de falta de meios (que até parece verdade olhando para o número de efectivos no terreno e a dimensão do fogo).

Estamos todos à espera do briefing matinal a partir de Lisboa a dizer que "contamos dominar todos os fogos esta manhã"...


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 00:08)

Desculpem o desabafo.
Imaginem a Tour de France, com aquelas belas imagens que a TV Francesa nos dá de paisagens, mas misturadas com as que a nossa Volta a Portugal em bicicleta nos iram dar.
Por exemplo na etapa de Reguengos a Castelo Branco com Nisa e Vila Velha tudo a preto queimado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 00:23)

TVI24, Belver. Habitantes retirados de casas estão à espera no centro de Belver, mas todos os acessos estão cortados como referi há pouco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2017 às 00:26)

Abri tudo para refrescar a casa mas há um intenso cheiro a queimado. Com tantos incêndios no distrito, não sei de qual será...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 01:00)

Isto é uma extensão bem grande da A23. Possivelmente o fogo de Mação deve estar a influenciar esta decisão.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 01:11)

Estive a falar com uma pessoa que reside numa aldeia a norte de Marvão e disse-me que consegue ver a luz das chamas ao longe e parece que o vento também está muito forte. À pouco a CMTV esteve em direto do incêndio e parece que o vento por lá também está algo forte...vai ser uma noite muito complicada, mais uma vez.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 01:25)

huguh disse:


> 3 frentes - Sertã, 981op
> 2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 442op
> 2 frentes - Mação, 121op
> 2 frentes - Vila Chã de Sá, 125op
> ...



Restam agora 5

3 frentes - Sertã, 1011op
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 447op
1 frente - Gavião, 240op
1 frente - Marmeleiro, Sertã, 126op
Nisa, 89op


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 04:35)

Incêndio de Portas de Ródão passou a ter duas frentes.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2017 às 06:55)

*Bombeiros denunciam "desnorte" no comando*

*



*
Retirada de grupo de Sapadores Florestais por helicóptero em Mação
Foto: Fernando Fontes / Global Imagens


Bombeiros acusam Proteção Civil de ter desviado meios e provocar problemas no terreno.

"Interferência, pressão e desnorte". Os bombeiros estão desgastados com as horas de combate aos incêndios que fustigam a Região Centro. Mais do que isso, sentem-se agastados com a estratégia do comando nacional da Proteção Civil. Resultado: a revolta e a indignação alastram cada vez mais no terreno enquanto o país continua a assistir a fogos de proporções inimagináveis.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/comando-acusado-de-desnorte-e-pressao-8663471.html


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2017 às 07:57)

Falta de meios e condições muito difíceis no terreno. 

Estes recados nos jornais estão a vir de outros lados e não propriamente dos bombeiros.


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 08:18)

Relato de Abrantes :

Vai ser um dia complicadissimo ;

Estou no Flanco leste e só vejo e cheiro fumo, ontem á noite via-se um clarão com muitos km de comprimento;

Hoje á previsão de aumento de temperatura , os bombeiros e Material estão saturados.

O resultado vai ser CAUS e ABRAÇOS de politicos.

Fujam pessoas do Interior, (vão pro litoral)  estamos abandonados e entregues a nós próprios.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2017 às 08:54)

srr disse:


> O resultado vai ser CAUS e ABRAÇOS de politicos.



Completamente de acordo. Eles adoram aparecer na TV, muito consternados, enquanto à volta deles tudo arde, é politicos é pseudo graduados é "manda chuvas" da protecção civil.. é a incompetência e hipocrisia  ao mais " alto nível"... Por isso não admira que surjam notícias como a que coloquei acima..


----------



## CT2KBX (26 Jul 2017 às 09:17)

Barra de fumo sobre Cascais.


----------



## CT2KBX (26 Jul 2017 às 09:33)

Em direto das Portas de Rodão:
https://videocast.fccn.pt/live/fccn/nnw_grifos


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 09:46)

Pena a CAM , não fazer uma vista panorâmica....mas ve-se a escuridão do lado esquerdo.


----------



## Caneira (26 Jul 2017 às 09:48)

Custa-me que usem estas alturas para vir com politiquisses para a discussão. Estão condições muito díficeis para o combate aos incêndios, os bombeiros e restantes estão desgastados, e do alto da nossa cadeira ficamos aqui a mandar postas de pescada.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 09:54)

Não quero neste momento olhar a qualquer cor partidária, não faz sentido nesta altura mas o que os partidos mais à direita estão a fazer desde o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande chega a ser repugnante. Ao estilo de abutres.

Têm toda a legitimidade, assim como qualquer Português para criticar, mas este momento é muito delicado e estão pessoas no terreno que precisam de tudo menos de desmotivação e negativismo. É este o País que temos.


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 09:55)

Como está a situação em Vila Velha de Rodão, tenho lá muitos familiares e não consigo contactar
Não á informação a Tempo e Horas por parte  das Autoridades,

Tenho que esperar pelo Briefing das 20h00 em directo para as tv´s ?
Para saber se algum familiar corre perigo,
se precisa fugir. ou ficar dentro de casa ???
Ou tenho que ligar ao presidente da Republica ?

Percebem ??


----------



## Caneira (26 Jul 2017 às 10:01)

srr disse:


> Como está a situação em Vila Velha de Rodão, tenho lá muitos familiares e não consigo contactar
> Não á informação a Tempo e Horas por parte  das Autoridades,
> 
> Tenho que esperar pelo Briefing das 20h00 em directo para as tv´s ?
> ...


Eu entendo que muitas destas mensagens sejam pelo sentimento de impotência e pelo desgosto pelo que está a acontecer, mas é preciso entender que há procedimentos, não tens tens de ser tu à distância que tens de informar alguém para sair ou ficar em casa. No terreno as pessoas certamente estão a ter o apoio possível. Os briefings servem para informar em traços gerais do estado em que estão as coisas, o trabalho dessas pessoas não pára depois de terminar os directos...


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 10:36)

Ja esteve alguma vez cercado por  chamas ?

O "apoio possível"  é insuficiente, veja por favor as declarações do Presidente de Camara de Mação.

E beijos e Abraços, enquanto no T.O. está tudo um caos ? È o "apoio possivel" ?


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

Mação Muito Muito Preocupante :

http://www.mediotejo.net/incendios-chamas-continuam-por-dominar-em-macao-mais-aldeias-evacuadas/


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2017 às 10:50)




----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2017 às 11:02)

*Incêndios: Vila de Mação pode ser confrontada pelas chamas nas próximas horas - autarca*

*




*

A sede do concelho de Mação pode ser confrontada "nas próximas horas" com uma das três frentes do fogo que começou no concelho da Sertã, disse o vice-presidente do município, sublinhando que a situação é "extremamente preocupante".


A madrugada "não ajudou o suficiente" no combate às chamas, mantendo-se três frentes que lavram em Mação, ameaçando a sede de concelho e as aldeias de Santos, Aldeia de Eiras, Castelo e São José das Matas, afirmou aos jornalistas o vice-presidente da autarquia (PSD), António Louro.

A vila de Mação, no distrito de Santarém, "está em elevado risco", podendo as chamas de uma das frentes do incêndio ir ao encalce da sede do concelho, estando à distância de "um quilómetro a direito", acrescentou.

As frentes de incêndio continuam "bastante perigosas e bastante significativas em comprimento", sendo que num concelho com 122 aldeias, "há sempre uma ou duas" que acabam por estar em risco, explanou António Louro.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...mas-nas-proximas-horas---autarca-8663997.html


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

Amigo "CANEIRA" veja a foto do Amigo "SNIFA" e olhe bem para a Expressão nas Faces dos Habitantes de Mação. ( talvez perceba o que é o TERROR de ter um incendio á Porta de CASA.)


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 11:17)

É impressionante o nº de ignições, quase de minuto a minuto nas actualizações do Fogos.pt no twitter.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2017 às 11:22)

criz0r disse:


> É impressionante o nº de ignições, quase de minuto a minuto nas actualizações do Fogos.pt no twitter.



Crime organizado, só pode..


----------



## Caneira (26 Jul 2017 às 11:36)

srr disse:


> Amigo "CANEIRA" veja a foto do Amigo "SNIFA" e olhe bem para a Expressão nas Faces dos Habitantes de Mação. ( talvez perceba o que é o TERROR de ter um incendio á Porta de CASA.)



Eu respeito, e entendo perfeitamente. O que é que a discussão política interessa aqui? Nada! Interessa é o que suposto ser feito e não está a ser feito, e aí ainda não vi nenhuma informação sua relevante...


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 11:55)

Caneira disse:


> Eu respeito, e entendo perfeitamente. O que é que a discussão política interessa aqui? Nada! Interessa é o que suposto ser feito e não está a ser feito, e aí ainda não vi nenhuma informação sua relevante...



OK.

Quanto a informação , não tem que ser minha , não sou da ANPC.

Tem que perguntar a eles ou informar se  junto nos MEDIA, ou onde achar mais conveniente.

Não pertenço a qualquer partido politico, nem sequer simpatia tenho por nenhum.

Quanto ao Essencial ;

Neste momento Céu carregado de CINZA, Calor SUFUCANTE, E ar IRRESPIRÁVEL,

Cenário Apocalíptico e estou em ABRANTES, vejam as distancia a que estou das Chamas. (+/- 30 kms)


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 12:04)

*PJ detém mulher suspeita de atear fogo de grandes dimensões em Castelo Branco  *
A mulher, de 50 anos e doméstica, foi detida pela Diretoria do Centro, com a colaboração da GNR, por suspeita de "um crime de incêndio florestal em terreno povoado por pasto seco e pinheiros, com utilização de isqueiro".


A Polícia Judiciária deteve uma mulher suspeita de atear o incêndio florestal de grandes dimensões que deflagrou no domingo no concelho de Castelo Branco e que hoje se mantém activo, afectando ainda o município de Vila Velha de Ródão.

Segundo um comunicado da polícia, a mulher, de 50 anos e doméstica, foi detida pela Diretoria do Centro, com a colaboração da GNR, por suspeita de "um crime de incêndio florestal em terreno povoado por pasto seco e pinheiros, com utilização de isqueiro".

"Este incêndio de grande dimensão começou em Vale Coelheiro, Santo André das Tojeiras, pelas 18 horas de domingo passado, tendo-se propagado ao vizinho Concelho de Vila Velha de Ródão e ainda se mantém activo", refere a PJ, dando conta que "a detida vai ser presente às autoridades judiciárias competentes para primeiro interrogatório e aplicação das medidas de coacção tidas por adequadas".

Este ano a Polícia Judiciária já identificou e deteve 40 pessoas pela autoria do crime de incêndio.
 florestalhttp://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/economia/justica/detalhe/pj-detem-mulher-suspeita-de-atear-fogo-de-grandes-dimensoes-em-castelo-branco-?ref=HP_DestaquesdebaixoNegociosTV


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Incêndio da Sertã:

1114 meios operacionais e 7 meios aéreos;
3 frentes ativas.
Incêndio de Castelo Branco:

453 meios operacionais e 4 meios aéreos;
2 frentes ativas.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 12:08)

criz0r disse:


> É impressionante o nº de ignições, quase de minuto a minuto nas actualizações do Fogos.pt no twitter.



sempre foi assim todos os anos, se fosse só agora....

incêndio de Mação dominado, mantém-se Sertã, CAstelo Branco, Gavião e NIsa
rapidamente controlaram outro foco que começou na Sertã em Cabeçudo.. se não já era mais um


----------



## Hawk (26 Jul 2017 às 12:08)

srr disse:


> OK.
> 
> Quanto a informação , não tem que ser minha , não sou da ANPC.
> 
> ...



A ANPC diz que a situação está mais tranquila e mais estabilizada.


----------



## kikofra (26 Jul 2017 às 12:21)

VV rodão com Siresp em baixo


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 12:46)

O


srr disse:


> Como está a situação em Vila Velha de Rodão, tenho lá muitos familiares e não consigo contactar
> Não á informação a Tempo e Horas por parte  das Autoridades,
> 
> Tenho que esperar pelo Briefing das 20h00 em directo para as tv´s ?
> ...



O que posso dizer, é que da parte da Serra voltada a Leste e que dá para a Vila está tudo normal a esta hora.
Da parte voltada para Oeste (Fratel, Perdigão, Vilas Ruivas) penso que esteja tudo dentro a normalidade ( se estas situações se pudessem considerar normais).
Agora o cenário que restou é muito triste.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 12:47)

3 frentes - Sertã, 1118op, 8MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 423op, 4MA
1 frente - Gavião, 244op, 3MA
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 93op, 1MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 94op, 2MA
Torres Vedras, 34op


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 12:47)

O


srr disse:


> Como está a situação em Vila Velha de Rodão, tenho lá muitos familiares e não consigo contactar
> Não á informação a Tempo e Horas por parte  das Autoridades,
> 
> Tenho que esperar pelo Briefing das 20h00 em directo para as tv´s ?
> ...



O que posso dizer, é que da parte da Serra voltada a Leste e que dá para a Vila está tudo normal a esta hora.
Da parte voltada para Oeste (Fratel, Perdigão, Vilas Ruivas) penso que esteja tudo dentro a normalidade ( se estas situações se pudessem considerar normais).
Agora o cenário que restou é muito triste.


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 12:49)

O triste cenário, visto de Abrantes ;

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...7567.1073741892.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

Incêndio em Setúbal reacendeu

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...bal-reacendeu-se?ref=Portugal_BlocoTopoPagina


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 13:23)

Quanto ao mistério das ocorrências separadas, parece que criam uma ocorrência nova quando o fogo passa de distrito, ou algo do género. Mação/Belver e Nisa/Vila Velha de Ródão são efetivamente apenas dois e não quatro.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 13:43)

reforço de meios aéreos
atenção a Penacova e São pedro do sul que começaram agora

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1132op, 12MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 429op, 5MA
1 frente - Gavião, 244op, 3MA
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 93op, 1MA
Setúbal, 104op, 1MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 104op, 1MA
Torres Vedras, 65op
São Pedro do Sul, 58op, 2MA
Penacova, 84op, 2MA


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 14:06)

Setúbal, Torres vedras, São Pedro do Sul e Marmeleiro dominados
Penacova já leva quase 200 bombeiros em uma hora...


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 14:08)

Situação muito preocupante na freguesia de São José das Matas no Mação, o concelho está literalmente a ser dizimado. Enfim..


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 15:10)

Incêndio em vendas novas 
Começou pouco tempo 












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 15:20)

*Fogo em Vila Velha de Ródão está controlado*


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 15:27)

Ativos neste momento

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1132op, 11MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 429op, 5MA
1 frente - Gavião, 238op, 3MA
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 95op, 1MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 88op, 2MA
Vieira do Minho, 35op
Penacova, 236op, 1MA
Vendas Novas, 52op, 1MA
Mértola, 39op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 15:40)

Não sei como o incêndio de Mação está dado como dominado quando a TVI24 acabou de sair de um direto que claramente ainda mostra o fogo fora de controlo em direção a mais uma parte da A23, e onde pelos vistos há uma aldeia isolada. A menos que neste caso já tenham juntado as ocorrências.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2017 às 15:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não sei como o incêndio de Mação está dado como dominado quando a TVI24 acabou de sair de um direto que claramente ainda mostra o fogo fora de controlo em direção a mais uma parte da A23, e onde pelos vistos há uma aldeia isolada.



Devem ser as falhas no SIRESP, que não permitem uma comunicação clara e concisa entre os intervenientes..


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 15:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não sei como o incêndio de Mação está dado como dominado quando a TVI24 acabou de sair de um direto que claramente ainda mostra o fogo fora de controlo em direção a mais uma parte da A23, e onde pelos vistos há uma aldeia isolada. A menos que neste caso já tenham juntado as ocorrências.



o incêndio de Mação não está dado como dominado... faz parte do incêndio que veio da Sertã e que tem mais de 1100 operacionais


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 15:49)

huguh disse:


> o incêndio de Mação não está dado como dominado... faz parte do incêndio que veio da Sertã e que tem mais de 1100 operacionais


Exato, pois faz, mas na transição do distrito, abriram uma ocorrência nova para o mesmo incêndio. O mesmo se passou com o incêndio de Belver e com o de Vila Velha de Ródão, que é o mesmo incêndio de Nisa, mas está dividido em duas ocorrências. A organização das ocorrências está confusa, é apenas isso.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Exato, pois faz, mas na transição do distrito, abriram uma ocorrência nova para o mesmo incêndio. O mesmo se passou com o incêndio de Belver e com o de Vila Velha de Ródão, que é o mesmo incêndio de Nisa, mas está dividido em duas ocorrências. A organização das ocorrências está confusa, é apenas isso.



eu acho que o de Vila Velha e Belver é o que começou em Sto André das Tojeiras, Castelo Branco, e o de Nisa é um em separado... mas não adianta discutir isso já que os incendios são tantos e dá muita confusão.. o ainda se chamar incêndio da Sertã ao que está em Proença-a-nova e Mação confunde as pessoas mas é assim porque começou lá.

Entretanto outro incêndio começou em Abrantes, 59bombeiros já...
Penacova já quase 300 bombeiros


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 15:57)

O de Santo André das Tojeiras que depois passou para V. V. Ródão, passou para o outro lado do Tejo, o que originou a ocorrência de Nisa porque mudou de distrito. Isso sei (chegaram a partilhar grupos de reforço, e é impossivel estarem em dois locais ao mesmo tempo ), e mesmo sem saber, dá para ver pela análise satélite que postei antes. 

Edit: Exemplo é o incêndio de Belver que nem aparece no mapa porque devem ter juntado ao de Mação (são o mesmo), no entanto, aparece nas significativas individualmente. Confusão.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 16:00)

Incêndio também em Mértola com 74 operacionais. É possível ver algum fumo através da webcam do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 16:02)

O sol em vendas novas está assim , devido incêndio 
Cheira a fumo 










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 16:09)

Parece estar complicado em Penacova... vamos ver se não sai daqui novo grande incêndio

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1131op, 10MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 431op, 5MA
1 frente - Gavião, 238op, 3MA
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 96op, 2MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 101op, 1MA
Vieira do Minho, 36op, 1MA
Penacova, 271op, 3MA
Vendas Novas, 71op, 1MA
Mértola, 75op, 2MA
Abrantes, 65op, 2MA
Vila Real, 30op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

Penacova com duas frentes.


----------



## meko60 (26 Jul 2017 às 16:17)

65 incêndios em curso....... ,o único distrito em que não existe (de momento) nenhum incêndio,é Faro.


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 16:17)

+ 1 em Abrantes - Bemposta

Rebentou á 1 hora atras, mas andei a Combater.

Vai no Sentido Abrantes - Bemposta ao longo da linha de Comboio.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 16:25)

srr disse:


> + 1 em Abrantes - Bemposta
> 
> Rebentou á 1 hora atras, mas andei a Combater.
> 
> Vai no Sentido Abrantes - Bemposta ao longo da linha de Comboio.




Ainda ontem, surgiu uma ignição na localidade de Longomel, bem perto dessa zona.

Incêndio de Penacova já é ocorrência significativa, outra bomba relógio tendo em conta a vegetação local existente.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 16:26)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 16:26)

Imagens de hoje do incêndio de Mação 
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/incendio-macao/5978a8c20cf21d6c53604144


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 16:29)

Estou no local...mas curiosamente ...estou sem informações...estou a guardar uma lateral ..que ja apagamos com meios proprios da Empresa...e nao posso sair daqui....

Assim que souber digo.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

Abrantes e Vila Real já dados como dominados


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

Abrantes - Dominado - Estou no local


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2017 às 16:40)

Novamente o aproveitamento político  O Bush até foi acusado de racismo por causa do Katrina. E o Aznar com o Prestige?

---

Não obstante a elevada prevenção (em teoria pelo menos)...

*Incêndios: Todas as aldeias de Mação têm motobombas e grupos de autodefesa para primeiro combate ao fogo*

... o resultado foi mais ou menos o mesmo:

*Presidente da Câmara de Mação diz que já ardeu quase metade da área florestal *

Sendo assim quais foram as falhas, se é que houveram? Mação é um caso muito importante para se estudar porque são pioneiros na prevenção.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

Imagem de satélite (aqua) de hoje:


----------



## srr (26 Jul 2017 às 16:50)

Não á mais bombeiros ...têm que sair daqui ( Abrantes ) não á mais meios.

Está apagado...felizmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2017 às 16:58)




----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2017 às 17:01)

Incêndio de vendas novas praticamente extinto !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 17:08)

RTP: Aldeia de Casas da Ribeira evacuada.
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-a-situacao-ao-minuto_e1017124


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 17:14)

Mais um incêndio em Viseu, já conta com 40 opr e 2 MA


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

Penacova esta a evoluir favoravelmente, segundo o Comandante dos bombeiros de Penacova.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2017 às 17:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagem de satélite (aqua) de hoje:



Praticamente na mesma zona de 2003:






Tiveram mais de uma década para mudar alguma coisa na floresta, deixaram milhares de hectares com eucaliptos a crescer naqueles concelhos, estavam à espera do quê? Passaram 14 anos, essa zona era literalmente uma bomba relógio, qualquer chama levaria tudo atrás...


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 17:26)

O fogo das Portas de Ródão (Nisa) está neste momento a descer da serra para a direcção da EN18 e para o Rio Tejo.


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

Gardete em Vila Velha de Ródão (CMTV) está praticamente cercada com o fogo que vem de Mação.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 17:34)

Viseu já com 88 opr e 2 MA.O incêndio e mesmo perto da A25.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tiveram mais de uma década para mudar alguma coisa na floresta, deixaram milhares de hectares com eucaliptos a crescer naqueles concelhos, estavam à espera do quê? Passaram 14 anos, essa zona era literalmente uma bomba relógio, qualquer chama levaria tudo atrás...



Sublinho bem o teu comentário, são milhares de Hectares de Eucaliptal plantados ao longo dos anos naquela região. Sempre que passo, por entre aquelas Estradas Nacionais com Eucaliptos por todo o lado digo isso.. que é uma autêntica bomba relógio.

E estamos assim.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 18:01)

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1120op, 10MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 428op, 4MA
1 frente - Gavião, 243op
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 119op, 6MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 117op, 2MA
Vieira do Minho, 44op, 1MA
Mangualde, 57op, 1MA
2 frentes - Penacova, 272op, 3MA
1 frente - Vendas Novas, 95op, 1MA
Mértola, 78op, 2MA
Felgueiras, 34op
Peniche, 64op
Mangualde, 78op, 2MA


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

Este ano é para arder tudo num raio de 10km em redor de Mangualde, estou a ver...







A25 em Fagilde


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 18:13)

Imagens impressionantes na CMTV. Apenas a GNR está a tentar resolver o assunto em Gardete, não vi as forças de bombeiros ainda.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 18:15)

Horrível aquilo que a CMTV mostra neste momento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jul 2017 às 18:21)

Se a estupidez pagasse imposto, Portugal tinha um superavit brutal!


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 18:27)

outro novo incendio, agora em Celorico da Beira
84 bombeiros já e 3 MA


----------



## AJB (26 Jul 2017 às 18:37)

Orion disse:


> Novamente o aproveitamento político  O Bush até foi acusado de racismo por causa do Katrina. E o Aznar com o Prestige?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Macao cumpria a risca o dl 124...mas como se ve isso nao e o mais importante!
Gestao de combustiveis a escala da paisagem e inteligencia no combate...
Faltam as duas...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2017 às 18:45)

Sic Noticias em direto da A23 e nota-se bem a intensidade do vento, as chamas são enormes, meu deus. Aqui em Arronches com a rotação e intensificação do vento de NW o cheiro a queimado começa a fazer-se sentir. À pouco vi uma imagem em Nisa onde o céu já estava completamente tapado de fumo, mais uma vez.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 18:48)

SIC Notícias estava a relatar da A23, mais um foco em perigo de passar para o distrito de Portalegre devido ao vento.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 19:25)

outro incêndio em Penacova e na mesma freguesia, já com mais de 100 bombeiros... incrível


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 19:26)

Incêndio em Quarteira, com 17 operacionais e 4 veículos.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 19:49)

huguh disse:


> outro incêndio em Penacova e na mesma freguesia, já com mais de 100 bombeiros... incrível


Esse novo incêndio esta muito grande, visto daqui de Mira.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 19:50)

tanto incêndio...

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1168op, 10MA
2 frentes - Castelo Branco, 356op, 4MA
1 frente - Gavião, 243op
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 116op, 4MA
2 frentes - Nisa, 166op, 2MA
1 frente - Vieira do Minho, 59op, 1MA
Abrunhosa, Mangualde, 40op, 1MA
2 frentes - Penacova, 282op, 3MA
2 frentes - Mértola, 80op
Felgueiras, 75op, 1MA
Vila Meã/A25, Mangualde, 154op, 2MA
Celorico da Beira, 111op, 3MA
Penacova, 151op


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 20:10)

Aldeia de Eiras, Mação novamente em perigo devido a reactivação por projecção.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 20:14)

Vila Meã/A25, Mangualde e Celorico da Beira dominados


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 21:11)

Nova ocorrência em Nisa/Amieira do Tejo, que é uma frente de Vila Velha que galgou o Tejo. Estranho como por vezes abrem novas ocorrências, e outras não... Desde o fim da tarde que se estava à espera que galgasse o Tejo mais uma vez, portanto só pode ser isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

Fotos do incendio de Mação



O fumo dos incendios da zona centro, continua a marcar o céu de negro.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 21:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nova ocorrência em Nisa/Amieira do Tejo, que é uma frente de Vila Velha que galgou o Tejo. Estranho como por vezes abrem novas ocorrências, e outras não... Desde o fim da tarde que se estava à espera que galgasse o Tejo, portanto só pode ser isso.


E outra ocorrência em Proenca a nova.


----------



## meko60 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:19)

O fumo dos incêndios da zona centro.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 21:20)

o jornalista da sic noticias há pouco falou que o fogo que está agora em Amieiras do Tejo galgou a A23, a albufeira da barragem do rio Ocreza e a albufeira da Barragem do Fratel... incrível


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 21:26)

huguh disse:


> o jornalista da sic noticias há pouco falou que o fogo que está agora em Amieiras do Tejo galgou a A23, a albufeira da barragem do rio Ocreza e a albufeira da Barragem do Fratel... incrível


Sim, as três ocorrências estão relacionadas. Vila Velha de Ródão (Castelo Branco), Nisa, e este outro de Nisa.


----------



## Zulo (26 Jul 2017 às 21:30)

Também se devem louvar as boas atitudes. Um grande abraço ao jornalista Diogo Carreira e ao seu reporter de camara, que têm estado o dia todo a reportar e (pasmem-se meus amigos) a ajudar! CMTV, vejam só..


A humanidade não está perdida de todo.

E já agora,será que a casa de um conhecido juíz vai arder?Pode ser que assim comecem a fazer alguma coisa de jeito...
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Incêndio em Algoz/Tunes. Começou agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89725/inc...ticularmente_adversas?utm_source=cxemdestaque

Todos os anos, Portugal arde e a culpa são sempre das condições adversas. Mas, Portugal arde sempre, seja um ano seco, arde que é da seca, se o ano é chuvoso arde porque choveu demais e existe mais coberto vegetal. 

Excelente trabalho da CMTV esta tarde, a dar água aos GNR'S, a irem ajudar a população que levaram tempo a sair de casa, sem dúvida, foi uma grande ajuda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:38)

aoc36 disse:


> Incêndio em Algoz/Tunes. Começou agora



Com o incêndio na Guia na Neoparts que mobiliza cerca de 78 operacionais.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 21:40)

de assinalar de facto o trabalho do jornalista e repórter da CMTV
agora é escusado é estarem sempre a passar a reportagem de 15 em 15min...


----------



## aoc36 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com o incêndio na Guia na Neoparts que mobiliza cerca de 78 operacionais.



Espero que seja logo extinto. Sim j estão várias cooperações na Guia, e agora com este....


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:43)

Chamas com 60 metros de altura, refere-se o Arlindo.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 21:48)

ouço muitos carros de bombeiros a passar neste momento!
pelo que vejo no site da ANPC é incêndio aqui ao lado em Barqueiros. já lá estão 37bomb e 8 viaturas mas de certeza que o numero vai aumentar pelas sirenes que ouço


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 21:51)

IF de Nisa (o segundo) já tem no combate 98 opr.
E o IF de Proença já tem no combate 76 opr.


----------



## cepp1 (26 Jul 2017 às 21:56)

Olá boa noite antes de tudo dizer que sou caloiro aqui neste forum e esta é a minha primeira participação. Não sou especialista em meteorologia como a maioria, mas sou pai e preocupo-me com o futuros dos meus filhos, e por isso as alterações climáticas em especial no nosso pais preocupam-me muito.
Não sou especialista, embora tenha o gosto, mas em contrapartida já viajei e vi muita coisa neste mundo e já vi chuvas artificiais na China e acreditem que chovia bem. Queria saber porque é que a chuvas artificiais não são mais usadas e aperfeiçoadas, até para apagar fogos e diminuir efeitos das secas.
Muito obrigado


----------



## JCARL (26 Jul 2017 às 22:10)

Era o


SpiderVV disse:


> Nova ocorrência em Nisa/Amieira do Tejo, que é uma frente de Vila Velha que galgou o Tejo. Estranho como por vezes abrem novas ocorrências, e outras não... Desde o fim da tarde que se estava à espera que galgasse o Tejo mais uma vez, portanto só pode ser isso.


Era o meu medo ontem à noite, que o vento mudá-se e vinha novamente para Vila Velha.
À tarde aconteceu isso. Saltou o Tejo e veio novamente para cá, embora noutra zona. O que não é novidade, já aconteceu anteriormente.


















A esta hora, o que parece do sítio onde estou, é que está na margem de lá (Nisa), mas nunca fiando. Normalmente o vento por estar horas começa a rodar para oeste. É o vento das Partas de Ródão. Espero que se mais fresco. Mas.... não sei.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 22:18)

huguh disse:


> ouço muitos carros de bombeiros a passar neste momento!
> pelo que vejo no site da ANPC é incêndio aqui ao lado em Barqueiros. já lá estão 37bomb e 8 viaturas mas de certeza que o numero vai aumentar pelas sirenes que ouço


De facto, os meios aumentaram para 73 opr.


----------



## Iceberg (26 Jul 2017 às 22:19)

cepp1 disse:


> Olá boa noite antes de tudo dizer que sou caloiro aqui neste forum e esta é a minha primeira participação. Não sou especialista em meteorologia como a maioria, mas sou pai e preocupo-me com o futuros dos meus filhos, e por isso as alterações climáticas em especial no nosso pais preocupam-me muito.
> Não sou especialista, embora tenha o gosto, mas em contrapartida já viajei e vi muita coisa neste mundo e já vi chuvas artificiais na China e acreditem que chovia bem. Queria saber porque é que a chuvas artificiais não são mais usadas e aperfeiçoadas, até para apagar fogos e diminuir efeitos das secas.
> Muito obrigado



Bem-vindo cepp1. Participa mais vezes.

Quanto às alterações (ou variações) climáticas, teremos de adaptar-nos, adotar medidas preventivas e educar a sociedade para a prevenção e planeamento.

As chuvas artificiais são (ainda) iniciativas experimentais, talvez dispendiosas e de discussão muito controversa.

E quando provocamos chuvas artificiais na China, provavelmente provocaremos uma alteração noutra parte do planeta (a teoria do bater de asas da borboleta).

A humanidade já sobreviveu a outras alterações climáticas, embora não no atual estado de dependência de determinadas condições de vida na sociedade ocidental.

Uma discussão sem verdades absolutas.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 22:23)

jonas disse:


> De facto, os meios aumentaram para 73 opr.



o local dizia barqueiros, agora mudou para Mesão Frio
depende do sitio ao certo mas quer seja num ou noutro, talvez seja perto de casas daí o reforço.
Algum vento por aqui, se lá estiver assim não ajuda nada


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:24)

Até, quando o mar arde: 






Aumentou o dispositivo na Guia, já são 102 operacionais e 36 viaturas, já deve estar quase todas as corporações do Algarve. 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/07/armazem-no-retail-park-da-guia-esta-a-arder/


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:25)

*MAÇÃO – Última hora. O pior cenário está a acontecer: fogo avança para a Vila*

Os piores receios estão a confirmar-se: o fogo está a avançar para a vila de Mação. É um autêntico inferno de chamas a aproximar-se da zona habitacional. A título de curiosidade, sublinhe-se, a casa do juiz Carlos Alexandre é das que, nesta altura, está mais próxima do fogo. Já há operacionais espanhóis no combate. Há meios colocados para defender a população.

http://radiohertz.pt/macao-ultima-hora-o-pior-cenario-esta-a-acontecer-fogo-avanca-para-a-vila/


----------



## cepp1 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:30)

Iceberg disse:


> Bem-vindo cepp1. Participa mais vezes.
> 
> Quanto às alterações (ou variações) climáticas, teremos de adaptar-nos, adotar medidas preventivas e educar a sociedade para a prevenção e planeamento.
> 
> ...




Obrigado Iceberg pela explicação talvez tenhas razão, mas será que saberemos adaptar? Fui de férias com um casal amigo alentejano que tem uma pequena plantação de amendoeiras no Alentejo e fiquei chocado quando me disse que as amendoeiras eram regadas 8h por dia!! Eu tenho amendoeiras que andam ao sabor do vento, da chuva, do calor e do frio e nunca me faltaram amêndoas.
Já que o tópico é sobre incêndios queria dizer que a serra de santa luzia em Viana do Castelo (minha cidade) há alguns anos que não arde, sendo todos os anos patrulhada pelos militares com excelentes resultados. Um exemplo a seguir.


----------



## cepp1 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:30)

está bonito em Mação está!!!


----------



## cepp1 (26 Jul 2017 às 22:33)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...sas-de-agua-ajudam-Israel-a-combater-os-fogos

Uma hipótese no futuro..


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2017 às 22:34)

se o fogo se aproxima de uma zona urbana... é lógico que vai ceder ao esforço dos bombeiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 22:34)

Santo André das Tojeiras em resolução! Agora faltam os "irmãos" que saltaram para este lado do Tejo...

Penacova dominado também.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2017 às 22:35)

Incêndio de origem em Castelo Branco, no domingo, dominado.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2017 às 22:38)

o incêndio na Guia é um armazém que está a arder... situação demorada mas perfeitamente controlada.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2017 às 22:40)

Estou mesmo agora a ver na CMTV e o jornalista a ajudar no que pode, não é obrigação dele mas fica-lhe bem ajudar, um exemplo a seguir.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2017 às 23:04)

cepp1 disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...sas-de-agua-ajudam-Israel-a-combater-os-fogos
> 
> Uma hipótese no futuro..


Como curiosidade pesquisei isso e surpreendentemente não há muita informação em inglês. Isso já tem uns 3 anos. Em 2014 a tecnologia tinha alguns problemas nomeadamente o não rebentamento da bolsas (não sei se já foram resolvidos). A empresa dizia que se fosse o caso o calor do incêndio queimaria o plástico e a água sairia na mesma. Mais, em áreas densamente florestadas as folhas das árvores interfeririam com a queda e rebentamento das bolsas.

Quanto à alternativa 'ecológica', tenho as minhas reservas. Plástico biodegradável é mais teoria do que prática. Será que é bom encher as florestas portuguesas com mais lixo do que já têm?


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 23:08)

incrível o cheiro a queimado que está aqui...
quase 80 bombeiros em Mesão Frio


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2017 às 23:10)

http://www.jornalaltoalentejo.com/n...ctivado-e-tres-aldeias-evacuadas-em-nisa.html

*Plano de Emergência activado e três aldeias evacuadas em Nisa*


> Acaba de ser activado o Plano de Emergência Municipal de Nisa, concelho que neste momento se encontra com dois incêndios activos e três aldeias evacuadas.
> 
> Os habitantes de Albarrol, Falagueira e Vila Flor foram evacuados na noite desta quarta-feira e foram encaminhados para o Pavilhão Municipal, onde já se encontram cerca de 50 pessoas.
> As autoridades não descartam, no entanto, a necessidade de evacuar as localidades de Amieira do Tejo e Salavessa, o que ainda não aconteceu, tendo sido apenas retirados alguns habitantes devido ao fumo intenso que se faz sentir. No caso da Amieira, o Lar decidiu retirar o seus utentes de forma a prevenir problemas respiratórias.



Edit:


> A combater as chamas estão, no total, 270 operacionais e 72 meios, sendo que a caminho está um pelotão de 64 homens.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2017 às 23:18)

huguh disse:


> incrível o cheiro a queimado que está aqui...
> quase 80 bombeiros em Mesão Frio



incêndio dominado! 

Ativos ainda

3 frentes - Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1079op
1 frente - Gavião, 243op
Marmeleiro, Sertã, 110op
2 frentes - Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 172op
Abrunhosa, Mangualde, 104op
Penacova, 392op
Proença-a-Nova, 88op
Albarrol, Nisa, 108op


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2017 às 23:46)

Como sou do contra cá vai 

Pessoalmente preferia que os jornalistas se limitassem a fazer o seu trabalho que é a apresentação dos factos ou da situação em tempo real independentemente do quão chocante ou indiferente para com os outros isso possa aparentar.

Intervenções dos jornalistas devem ser só feitas em casos extremos sob o risco de não se criar um grave precedente e uma nova forma de _Reality TV_.

Por outro lado, é uma forma simples para a CMTV ter, simultaneamente, audiências e uma opinião pública positiva. Opinião essa que distorce as avaliações objetivas.

Se o jornalista quer ser herói e ajudar que se apresente no quartel mais próximo de bombeiros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2017 às 00:14)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/chamas-avancam-em-direcao-a-macao


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 00:50)

Orion disse:


> Como sou do contra cá vai
> 
> Pessoalmente preferia que os jornalistas se limitassem a fazer o seu trabalho que é a apresentação dos factos ou da situação em tempo real independentemente do quão chocante ou indiferente para com os outros isso possa aparentar.
> 
> ...



o jornalista até podia estar mesmo com a melhor das intenções e querer ajudar mas a CMTV só está a aproveitar-se disso
já devem ter dado a mesma coisa umas 15 vezes só hoje, fora as que vão repetir amanhã. Enfim, não deixam de ser o pior meio de comunicação social por causa disto


----------



## AJB (27 Jul 2017 às 01:44)

Orion disse:


> Como sou do contra cá vai
> 
> Pessoalmente preferia que os jornalistas se limitassem a fazer o seu trabalho que é a apresentação dos factos ou da situação em tempo real independentemente do quão chocante ou indiferente para com os outros isso possa aparentar.
> 
> ...


Concordo com quase tudo!
Discordo apenas quando dizes para se apresentar num cb...para ser heroi, nao e pre requisito ser bb


----------



## Zulo (27 Jul 2017 às 01:47)

A cmtv pouco importa,importa sim que quem ali esteve sujou as mãos, bem diferente de teclar no conforto do sofá ou cadeira.

E não vale a pena apresentar-se num Quartel porque não é aceite,voluntariado não é de um dia para o outro.Mas para se saber isto é preciso ter-se "dado o corpo às balas".


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 02:46)

Penacova voltou às ocorrências significativas (o segundo foco) com *cinco* frentes:






Entretanto os outros incêndios não atualizam há mais de 5 horas...


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 03:03)

Neste momento

Sertã/Proença-a-Nova/Mação, 1013op
Gavião, 243op
Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 196op
Abrunhosa, Mangualde, 130op
Penacova, 508op
Proença-a-Nova, 191op
Albarrol, Nisa, 207op
Tomar, 59op

incríveis as 5 frentes em Penacova
bem falei de tarde que ia dar em mais um grande incendio


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 03:22)

Nisa (Albarrol) finalmente nas significativas. Mais duas frentes a juntar às outras duas... Não diz nos planos ativados, mas o Plano de Emergência Municipal de Nisa foi ativado.






Belver: http://www.jornalaltoalentejo.com/gaviao/946-mais-de-220-homens-combatem-incendio-em-belver.html


----------



## Toby (27 Jul 2017 às 06:40)

*Situação de esta manhã*

Ocorrência Estado Distrito Concelho Operacionais Meios Terrestres Meios Aéreos
2017120014797  PORTALEGRE NISA 209 63 0  
2017050023489  CASTELO BRANCO PROENÇA-A-NOVA 177 56 0  
2017060032979  COIMBRA PENACOVA 506 162 0  
2017180038641  VISEU MANGUALDE 132 38 0  
2017120014730  PORTALEGRE NISA 122 37 2  
2017120014703  PORTALEGRE GAVIÃO 243 61 0  
2017050023195  CASTELO BRANCO SERTÃ 1158 363 9  


*Ocorrência* *Estado* *Distrito* *Concelho* *Freguesia* *Localidade* *Dia/Hora* *Natureza* * 

*
2017130113560 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO AMARANTE Olo e Canadelo Olo 2017.07.27 07:04 Mato 17 4 0
2017120014806 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTALEGRE CAMPO MAIOR Nossa Senhora da Expectação DEFESA DE SÃO PEDRO 2017.07.27 06:48 Agrícola 6 2 0
2017180038795 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VISEU VOUZELA Alcofra Coelhoso 2017.07.27 06:41 Mato 22 5 0
2017080031430 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FARO LAGOA Lagoa e Carvoeiro LAGOA 2017.07.27 06:32 Mato 5 1 0
2017130113554 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO FELGUEIRAS Refontoura VILA COVA DA LIXA 2017.07.27 05:59 Mato 10 2 0
2017140042971 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM RIO MAIOR Rio Maior RIO MAIOR 2017.07.27 05:51 Mato 7 2 0
2017100040398 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LEIRIA PENICHE Peniche PENICHE 2017.07.27 05:07 Mato 6 2 0
2017030055733 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BRAGA VILA VERDE Oleiros Rua Nova de São Sebastião 2017.07.27 04:54 Mato 12 3 0
2017140042966 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LEIRIA POMBAL Louriçal Foros de Salvaterra 2017.07.27 04:30 Agrícola 19 5 0
2017130113541 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO VALONGO Campo e Sobrado CAMPO 2017.07.27 04:30 Agrícola 5 1 0
2017150064865 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SETÚBAL PALMELA Pinhal Novo Carregueira 2017.07.27 04:15 Mato 29 7 0
2017050023502 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CASTELO BRANCO SERTÃ Cabeçudo CABEÇUDO 2017.07.27 03:15 Mato 14 4 0
2017130113526 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO MAIA Moreira MOREIRA 2017.07.27 02:40 Mato 4 2 0
2017130113518 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO MATOSINHOS Perafita, Lavra e Santa Cruz do Bispo LAVRA 2017.07.27 02:05 Mato 7 2 0
2017130113517 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO FELGUEIRAS Vila Cova da Lixa e Borba de Godim VILA COVA 2017.07.27 02:00 Mato 18 4 0
2017030055720 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BRAGA CELORICO DE BASTO Moreira do Castelo Devesa 2017.07.27 01:58 Povoamento Florestal 19 4 0
2017130113514 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO AMARANTE Olo e Canadelo Olo 2017.07.27 01:56 Mato 17 4 0
2017130113516 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO AMARANTE Travanca TRAVANCA 2017.07.27 01:50 Mato 5 1 0
2017130113512 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO PENAFIEL Galegos GALEGOS 2017.07.27 01:49 Mato 5 1 0
2017180038784 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VISEU VILA NOVA DE PAIVA Pendilhe PENDILHE 2017.07.27 01:47 Mato 15 3 0
2017140042958 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM TOMAR Casais e Alviobeira Ceras 2017.07.27 01:47 Povoamento Florestal 68 21 0
2017110137134 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LISBOA LOURES Santo Antão e São Julião do Tojal A-das-Lebres 2017.07.27 01:40 Mato 31 8 0
2017020019167 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BEJA MOURA Safara e Santo Aleixo da Restauração SANTO ALEIXO DA RESTAURAÇÃO 2017.07.27 01:20 Agrícola 13 4 0
2017130113499 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO GONDOMAR Gondomar (São Cosme), Valbom e Jovim JOVIM 2017.07.27 01:12 Mato 16 4 0
2017130113504 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO AMARANTE Fregim LOUREDO 2017.07.27 01:05 Mato 5 1 0
2017130113496 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PORTO VILA NOVA DE GAIA Pedroso e Seixezelo PEDROSO 2017.07.27 01:00 Mato 10 3 0


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2017 às 08:07)

Em Penacova os meios aéreos não podem atuar pois esta nevoeiro.


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2017 às 08:23)

BOM DIA,

Hoje pelo Distrito de Santarém, tudo muito mais calmo, a noite ajudou

Foi fresca e sem vento, a partir das 11h00 espera se que o vento tenha alguma intensidade, vamos ver o que o dia nos espera.

Em Mação, já ah muitos "aceros" vai diminuindo os riscos. Vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 09:28)

Imagens e vídeos horríveis, de uma terra que tão bem conheço desde miúdo. Desde o incêndio de 2003, que eu pensava que uma calamidade destas nunca mais poderia acontecer no Mação e no Gavião.

No entanto, ainda está a ser pior, lá se foram as raposas,os javalis, os grifos, as águias o pouco verde autóctone que ainda restava.. enfim. Já nem tenho palavras.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jul 2017 às 10:26)

Incêndio de Penacova. Zona muito complicada, com encostas íngremes, densamente povoadas de eucaliptos e muito mato.






Foto de Noticias de Coimbra


Visto dos Moinhos




Foto de José Moura

Visto do Roxo, onde está localizado o comando de operações da PC




Foto de

Visto de Coimbra















Fotos do grupo Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 10:42)

O fogo em Nisa está a aproximar-se perigosamente da Barragem do Fratel, não existem quaisquer meios de combate por lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

*Protecção Civil. Fogos dos últimos dias fizeram 37 feridos*
27 jul, 2017 - 10:04

Cerca de três mil operacionais estão no terreno. Autoridades aguardam avião de Marrocos para reforçar combate às chamas.

Os fogos dos últimos dias fizeram 37 feridos ligeiros e 41 pessoas foram assistidas no local, segundo o balanço feito pela adjunta do Comando Nacional da Protecção Civil.

É esperado um dia “muito trabalhoso” no combate aos fogos em Portugal, que contará com mais um meio aéreo vindo de Marrocos, que vai juntar-se aos quatro Canadair espanhóis que estão a ser utilizados.

De acordo com Patrícia Gaspar, a ligeira descida da temperatura prevista para “não terá impacto na evolução da situação operacional no terreno”.

“Continuamos a ter condições meteorológicas muito desfavoráveis e mantemos todo o dispositivo atento e vigilante mesmo depois dos incêndios dominados”, afirmou a responsável, sublinhando que a maior preocupação das autoridades é sempre o período da tarde, com maior calor, por causa das reactivações.

O incêndio da Sertã continua a ser um dos mais preocupantes entre os fogos que lavram, esta manhã, e que mobilizam cerca de três mil operacionais.

Há nesta altura seis incêndios de grande dimensão em curso.

Sobre as críticas quanto ao combate às chamas, vindas tanto dos bombeiros como de autarcas, sobretudo sobre a falta de experiência de comando e a falta de profissionais no primeiro ataque ao fogo, Patrícia Gaspar afirmou que a protecção Civil tem "total confiança em todo o dispositivo que está no terreno", desde os bombeiros aos militares, passando também pelas forças policiais.

"O dispositivo tem sido inexcedível no teatro de operações e é isso que tem permitido dominar as ocorrências que vão aparecendo", disse a adjunta de operações da protecção Civil, sublinha do que na quarta-feira foram registadas mais de 140 ocorrências e que a maior parte foi apagada.

"Este é o momento de combate. É essa a nossa prioridade", acrescentou.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/89773/pro...ltimos_dias_fizeram_37_feridos?utm_source=rss


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 11:42)

incêndio da Sertã/proença-a-nova/mação dado como dominado finalmente quase 4 dias depois!

Restam

1 frente - Gavião, 204op
2 frentes - Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 176op, 6MA
2 frentes - Mangualde, 69op, 2MA
5 frentes - Penacova, 496op, 3MA
2 frentes - Albarrol, Nisa, 241op, 3MA


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

Após praticamente uma semana de inferno, e de acordo com as informações que diariamente nos transmitem pela CS, fiz um pequeno esboço da provável área até agora afectada pelos sistemáticos focos de incêndios dos últimos dias.

Esta imagem, é apenas uma alusão ao que já terá ardido, de referir que o incêndio em Nisa que neste momento está a deflagrar no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional é uma projecção do incêndio de Mação. O ponto assinalado no mapa é a localidade de Mosteiro de Santiago, origem desta catástrofe.

A área ardida é gigantesca, apesar de mais de 40% do concelho estar povoado em Eucaliptal é uma perda colossal de flora e fauna. Os grifos não voltarão tão depressa ás portas de Ródão, provavelmente terão como destino Penha Garcia ou Parque natural de Monfrague em Espanha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 12:00)

Não consigo ver a imagem...


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 12:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem...



Verifica agora por favor.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 12:23)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio/nisa-chamas-descontroladas-em-direcao-a-barragem

2003 mais uma vez se não controlam os incêndios em Nisa...


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2017 às 12:27)

Penso que hoje de noite as coisas ficarão bem melhores, a não ser que os fogos se descontrole muito de tarde.Segundo o Ocorrências em Coimbra, o de Penacova esta a evoluir favoravelmente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 12:27)

criz0r disse:


> Verifica agora por favor.


Sim já vejo! Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 13:12)

TVI24: 4 frentes ativas em Penacova. Já que a ANPC não atualiza e ainda diz 5...


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 13:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> TVI24: 4 frentes ativas em Penacova. Já que a ANPC não atualiza e ainda diz 5...



na SIC já ouvi 3... vamos ver como corre a tarde


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2017 às 14:02)

*Raiva levou peixeira a atear fogo*

Mulher confessou ter ateado incêndio em Castelo Branco que assumiu grandes proporções e passou para concelhos vizinhos.

A Judiciária deteve 41 pessoas desde o início do ano por suspeitas de fogo posto na floresta.

Uma mulher casada de 50 anos que até há alguns meses vendia peixe no mercado de Castelo Branco confessou ter ateado o fogo que deflagrou no domingo à tarde em Vale do Coelheiro, na freguesia de Santo André das Tojeiras, e se propagou nos dias seguintes aos concelhos de Vila Velha de Ródão e de Nisa, já no distrito de Portalegre.

Motivo? A raiva que sentia da vizinhança, que a acusava de ser a autora de outros incêndios anteriores, no ano passado e também já este ano, disse às autoridades. Segundo fonte ligada ao processo, a mulher estava em casa no domingo a ver uma reportagem televisiva sobre outro fogo, na zona de Coimbra, quando decidiu pegar num isqueiro e ir incendiar uma área de pasto seco e pinheiros a 200 metros da sua residência. Depois voltou para casa. Só que foi vista por um vigilante de um posto de vigia florestal, que forneceu uma descrição sua às autoridades.

Acabou por ser detida esta terça-feira pela Polícia Judiciária, com a colaboração da GNR, tendo admitido ter ateado não apenas este incêndio – que continuava esta quarta-feira ao final do dia activo, combatido por 356 homens auxiliados por 120 veículos e quatro meios aéreos – com um segundo foco de ignição. Desde o início de 2017 a Polícia Judiciária já deteve por suspeitas de incêndio florestal 41 pessoas, 17 das quais foram colocadas em prisão preventiva logo a seguir. No ano passado por esta altura a mesma força policial tinha detido apenas 12 pessoas pelo mesmo crime, e só a duas delas foi aplicada esta medida de coacção privativa de liberdade.
https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/27/sociedade/noticia/raiva-levou-peixeira-a-atear-fogo-1780444


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Vou a Coimbra e consigo ver a coluna de fumo de Penacova.Diria que está quase controlado (pelo  menos a olho parece) .


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 14:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> *A raiva* que sentia da vizinhança, que a _acusava de ser a autora de outros incêndios anteriores, no ano passado e também já este ano_,



Isto de ter-se a fama e não ter o proveito dá azo a raiva incendiária...   Porque será que a raiva não lhe deu para, por exemplo, ficar amarrada a um pinheiro na linha de fogo???


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Novo incêndio ou reactivação de um dos de ontem, para os lados de Mangualde


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 14:45)

No espaço de 30 minutos, 4 ignições no distrito de Castelo Branco, de facto assim é impossível..

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 14 minHá 14 minutos
Novo incêndio em Castelo Branco, Sertã, Cabeçudo https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050023540fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
Novo incêndio em Castelo Branco, Castelo Branco, Benquerenças https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050023545fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
Novo incêndio em Castelo Branco, Vila De Rei, Vila De Rei https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050023544fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
Novo incêndio em Castelo Branco, Sertã, Sertã https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050023542fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 14:47)

criz0r disse:


> 4 ignições



Ignições ou reacendimentos???


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2017 às 14:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Porque será que a raiva não lhe deu para, por exemplo, ficar amarrada a um pinheiro na linha de fogo???


Exatamente, não vês que este tipo de pessoas não têm cérebro?  ou têm o cérebro ligado ao intestino...


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 14:49)

@Dias Miguel o site não menciona, mas muito provavelmente é um misto.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 15:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ignições ou reacendimentos???


Penso que os reacendimentos de uma ocorrência anterior ficam na mesma ocorrência, deve ser o que acontece quando um incêndio passa de dominado a em curso outra vez. O Twitter dá conta de novas entradas no site da ANPC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2017 às 15:27)

Está a piorar, foto das 15:20


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

15:55


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2017 às 16:10)

Deve ser o que já está ativo desde ontem no concelho de Mangualde.


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 16:13)

Gavião, 201op
Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 172op, 5MA
Mangualde, 117p, 3MA
Penacova, 494op, 7MA
Albarrol, Nisa, 303op, 5MA
Guarda, 87op, 3MA
ALmeida, 46op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 16:35)

TVI24: Falagueira, Nisa a ser evacuada.


----------



## srr (27 Jul 2017 às 16:38)

Daqui ve-se o "cumulo" e estou a 50 kms de distancia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 16:51)

Há 40 minutos iniciou-se um incêndio nos Fortios, bem próximo de Portalegre. Já tem 57 bombeiros, 15 veículos e um meio aéreo... Espero bem que não avance para a Serra da Penha, porque senão será bastante perigoso para o perímetro urbano da cidade...


----------



## criz0r (27 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

Esta estrada, situa-se na Falagueira e a foto é de 2014 tirada do Google Maps. 

Perante este cenário, podemos ter uma pequena ideia do que o fogo tem pela frente. Se não o travarem na aldeia a situação vai ficar muito complicada.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

Incêndio em Fortios, esta zona é complicada, é bom que o resolvam.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1398649466917507&id=138113302971136


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Fortios



@SpiderVV  o vento está com que direcção na tua estação??


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 17:00)

Oeste, mas nos Fortios parecia que estava a subir a serra, mais para N/NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 17:11)

Fortios em resolução, vá lá.


----------



## Hawk (27 Jul 2017 às 18:03)

Mais aldeias a serem evacuadas em Nisa. Esta gente não tem descanso...

O fogo em Penacova tarda a ser dado como em resolução. Coimbra amanheceu sobre uma espessa neblina, humidade a 100%, teve temperaturas abaixo dos 15º durante grande parte da madrugada e vento praticamente inexistente. Como é possível ainda não ter sido circunscrito...


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 18:23)

maiores incêndios neste momento

Gavião, 194op, 1MA
Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 177op, 6MA
Mangualde, 193p, 3MA
Penacova, 516op, 5MA
Albarrol, Nisa, 299op, 5MA
ALmeida, 78op, 5MA
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, 44op, 1MA
Seixal, 67op


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

Nas Portas de Arez pelos vistos tudo o que se vê é fumo negro e denso... Aqui  é este o cenário


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2017 às 19:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2017 às 19:29)

*Sapador suspeito de atear fogo em Oleiros em prisão preventiva*
27 jul 2017 18:01

O sapador florestal suspeito de atear o incêndio florestal no dia 17 de julho, em Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco, ficou hoje em prisão preventiva, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Polícia Judiciária (PJ).
...
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sapador-suspeito-de-atear-fogo-em-oleiros-em-prisao-preventiva


----------



## kikofra (27 Jul 2017 às 20:07)

Hawk disse:


> Mais aldeias a serem evacuadas em Nisa. Esta gente não tem descanso...
> 
> O fogo em Penacova tarda a ser dado como em resolução. Coimbra amanheceu sobre uma espessa neblina, humidade a 100%, teve temperaturas abaixo dos 15º durante grande parte da madrugada e vento praticamente inexistente. Como é possível ainda não ter sido circunscrito...


Já está em resolução 

Penso que seja um conjunto de falta de acessibilidades+ falta de tecto para os MA até cerca das 11h


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 20:25)

Penacova dominado. Vamos ver se agora a noite ajuda a controlar grande partes deste incêndios

Gavião, 201op, 1MA
Portas do Ródão, Nisa, 185op, 6MA
Mangualde, 204p, 3MA
Albarrol, Nisa, 343op, 5MA
Almeida, 79op, 2MA
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, 75op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

TVI24 pelas 20h: Salavessa e Pé da Serra, Nisa evacuadas. Essa aldeia já é do outro incêndio que originou em Vila Velha de Ródão, essa zona também é complicada para incêndios, e é mais uma das zonas que ardeu em 2003.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...iga-a-evacuar-aldeia/597a2c440cf205b1c6f05527


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2017 às 20:59)

Por aqui ainda é possivel observar a "barra" de fumo no horizonte, mas hoje está com muito menos intensidade e mais dispersa do que nos ultimos dias.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2017 às 23:37)

AJB disse:


> Discordo apenas quando dizes para se apresentar num cb...para ser heroi, nao e pre requisito ser bb



A frase mais polémica é esta e em retrospetiva faria uma alteração para reduzir a indignação.



Orion disse:


> Se o jornalista quer ser herói e ajudar que se apresente no quartel mais próximo de bombeiros.



Foi a minha ironia  O resto manteria e agora complemento.






Não tenho problema nenhum em que jornalistas ajudem malta em necessidade mas desliguem as câmaras. Uma coisa é a TV explorar os desastres num contínuo audiências vs serviço público (com fronteiras sempre discutíveis e subjetivas). Outra é TV's fazerem das desgraças um _Reality Show_. Isso é, ou devia ser, inaceitável.

Há tolerância para casos excecionais mas esta deve desaparecer à mínima indicação da existência uma política deliberada para que os jornalistas intervenham aquando de situações de catástrofe. Não me parece descabido que uma TV, desesperada por audiências, pressione os seus profissionais.

Quanto a isto...



Zulo disse:


> E não vale a pena apresentar-se num Quartel porque não é aceite,voluntariado não é de um dia para o outro.Mas para se saber isto é preciso ter-se "dado o corpo às balas".



... acho que já respondi na primeira frase.

Se persistirmos na mesma lógica, então devia-se banir a presença de jornalistas junto das áreas afetadas pelos fogos já que em 99.99% das vezes eles não vão ajudar em nada. E em alguns casos até estorvam (mas a presença da imprensa é um mal necessário).

O trabalho dos jornalistas é informar e deixar a gestão da situação para os demais operacionais que lá estão.

Concordem ou não, é esta a minha opinião


----------



## AJB (27 Jul 2017 às 23:46)

Orion disse:


> A frase mais polémica é esta e em retrospetiva faria uma alteração para reduzir a indignação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfeito


----------



## huguh (27 Jul 2017 às 23:59)

Resistem ainda a esta hora os 2 incêndios de Nisa, Gavião, Mangualde e Almeida


----------



## JCARL (28 Jul 2017 às 00:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> TVI24 pelas 20h: Salavessa e Pé da Serra, Nisa evacuadas. Essa aldeia já é do outro incêndio que originou em Vila Velha de Ródão, essa zona também é complicada para incêndios, e é mais uma das zonas que ardeu em 2003.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...iga-a-evacuar-aldeia/597a2c440cf205b1c6f05527



Não é outro incêndio, é o mesmo que começou no Vale da Coelheira (Sto. André das Tojeiras), varreu a freguesia de Vila Velha de Ródão (concelho de Vila Velha de Ródão) de Norte para Sul, passou nas Portas de Ródão para o outro lado, já no concelho de Nisa, e tem progredido para Oeste e Leste, saltando (pelo Rio Tejo) novamente para Vila Velha de Ródão na zona do Famaco (ontem e novamente hoje), e continua para Sul/Este na direcção (ou já lá está, ou passou) da Salavessa e Pé da Serra).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 00:10)

O que eu quis dizer foi que isso aconteceu devido à "segunda" ocorrência de Nisa, porque há a de Proença-a-Nova > Mação > Nisa (Albarrol)/Belver (que evacuou a Falagueira, a Amieira do Tejo, etc.), e essa que originou em Vila Velha de Ródão e está nessa zona da Salavessa agora 

Entretanto, a ocorrência de Albarrol já passa os 400 operacionais.


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2017 às 00:15)

Sinceramente, não sei o que mais há para arder no Gavião. O incêndio em Domingos da Vinha já deve ter dizimado tudo até à A23.


Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (28 Jul 2017 às 00:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> O que eu quis dizer foi que isso aconteceu devido à "segunda" ocorrência de Nisa, porque há a de Proença-a-Nova > Mação > Nisa (Albarrol)/Belver (que evacuou a Falagueira, a Amieira do Tejo, etc.), e essa que originou em Vila Velha de Ródão e está nessa zona da Salavessa agora



Peço desculpa. Nisa tem 2 IF em zonas distintas, tal como Vila Velha de Ródão. O que afectou a povoação de Gardete veio do Gavião/Mação (é um IF). O que afectou a vila de Vila Velha de Ródão e saltou para a freguesia de Santana, nas Portas de Ródão e afecta a Salavessa, começou em Sto. André da Tojeiras é um único IF (pode-se gostar ou não). Começou naquele sítio e agora não se sabe infelizmente aonde vai parar. Esta tarde esteve-se novamente em pânico, porque tinha voltado novamente para Vila Velha, galgando Tejo. No sítio aonde estou, tenho bem essa noção. E não é uma visão muito agradável.

Vejam no site do Copernicus em: http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/static/effis_current_situation/public/index.html  façam zoom na zona, e escolham nas opções em Fogos Activos: Modis.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 00:34)

Sim, e foi exatamente isso que eu disse... A ocorrência de Portas de Ródão/Santana é a mesma de Vila Velha de Ródão. Mas a de Albarrol é distinta dessa, é a ocorrência da Sertã, que alastrou para Mação, depois Belver e Albarrol. Só lhes estou a chamar ocorrências de Nisa porque estão a arder lá agora, mas continuam a ser duas em locais distintos, independentemente da sua origem.


----------



## JCARL (28 Jul 2017 às 00:43)

Exactamente e correcto.
Neste momento o clarão que vejo daqui é menor. Espero que esteja mais calmo.
Boa noite a todos, e que amanhã nos trago um dia mais sossegado, e principalmente para toda as zonas no país afectadas por if's.
Todo o cuidado e vigilância é pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 00:57)

Pelas 0h na TVI24 o repórter estava a dizer que a estrada entre Salavessa e Montalvão estava cortada e que o fogo ia naquela direção. O vento está de SW aqui na parte sul da cidade de Portalegre, mas provavelmente estará de NW lá... Esperemos que não.
O objetivo pelos vistos era deixar o fogo arder até ao Tejo de novo (já debilitado) e "matá-lo" lá, mas aconteceu o oposto.


----------



## Zulo (28 Jul 2017 às 06:49)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Para a semana estarei precisamente aí no meio,de férias na Sobreira Formosa...Vou tentar tirar umas fotos se encontrar vestígios pelo caminho.


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 08:42)

Todos os fogos dominados menos Portas de Rodao em Nisa, que continua com 2 frentes.Penso que também poderá ser dominado hoje de dia ou de noite, pois existem mais meios disponíveis.


----------



## srr (28 Jul 2017 às 08:57)

Sim.....ali o fogo não tem tanta mata densa, estamos a falar de paisagem alentejana, planicies de pastoricia , sobreiros e azinheira.

O fogo quase se vai extinguir ali "naturalmente".

As 7h20 ja ia um Heli, nesse sentido.


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

O incêndio em Montargil, que começou ás 10h e 26m ainda chegou a mobilizar 2 meios aéreos. Já está em conclusão, mas a acção dos meios foi extremamente rápida e eficaz.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 12:45)

Entretanto mais um incêndio em Fortios, no mesmo sítio do outro. Ao menos os outros já foram dominados, a frescura da noite e a humidade ajudaram definitivamente.

Edit: Já em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 13:05)

Em Nisa 688 op. e 12 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 14:06)

Finalmente acabou!IF de Portas de Rodao  dominado!


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2017 às 14:08)

Este, é o actual cenário de grande parte da zona centro do País.. uma região que conheço como a palma da mão desde miúdo. Já não há palavras suficientes para descrever este cenário..

Um obrigado ao João Carlos Pereira, autor destas fotos demasiadamente horríveis.

https://www.facebook.com/joaocarlos...0207107756011833.1073741883.1819492647&type=3


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 14:09)




----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2017 às 14:21)

maiores incêndios dominados finalmente mas a tarde promete trazer mais incêndios...
muito vento aqui, atenção aos reacendimentos


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2017 às 15:34)

Óbidos com 65 bombeiros


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 15:52)

Ainda 19 meios aéreos totais nos incêndios de Nisa, na fase de rescaldo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

*A aldeia que se salvou em Mação: “Se me tivesse atrasado cinco minutos tínhamos aqui uma tragédia como Pedrógão”*
http://observador.pt/especiais/a-al...tos-tinhamos-aqui-uma-tragedia-como-pedrogao/


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

Óbidos dominado
Montemor-o-Velho com 93bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos

Fotos grupo Ocorrencias em Coimbra


----------



## Nickname (28 Jul 2017 às 17:27)

Mangualde....




17:15


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 17:36)

Grande incêndio a Este de Mira, para os lados de Oliveira do Hospital/Poiares ou Penacova.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 18:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A aldeia que se salvou em Mação: “Se me tivesse atrasado cinco minutos tínhamos aqui uma tragédia como Pedrógão”*
> http://observador.pt/especiais/a-al...tos-tinhamos-aqui-uma-tragedia-como-pedrogao/



Se calhar foi exatamente isto...



> Foi um acaso – ele e os seus homens iam a caminho de outro TO (Teatro de Operações – são 3 palavras simples e curtas, mas os militares usam oralmente a sigla): “Viemos cá por descargo de consciência, para ver se havia alguma situação de perigo. *Fiz o reconhecimento lá ao fundo da frente de fogo e vi que estava com uma velocidade de propagação incontrolável*”.



... que falhou a 17 de Junho. O "descargo da consciência" e o 'acaso' em Mação impediram uma tragédia mas a culpa em Pedrógão é de um _downburst_.

O melhor é mesmo remeter-me ao silêncio para não ser acusado de 'aproveitamento político'.

*Bombeiros. Dirigentes associativos propõem “revolução”*


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 18:14)

Até que em termos de temperaturas o cenário podia ser pior. Neste tipo de coisas o acumulado é que conta mas tudo ajuda.


----------



## keipha (28 Jul 2017 às 18:43)

Incêndio mangualde está bravo a caminho de Gouveia. Estrada entre Gouveia e mangualde cortada em cativelos. Vi o início da reativação de Abrunhosa do mato. É o pessoal dos helicópteros também, pois era visível ao longe. Mas ninguém lá foi...

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2017 às 18:45)

keipha disse:


> Incêndio mangualde está bravo a caminho de Gouveia. Estrada entre Gouveia e mangualde cortada em cativelos. Vi o início da reativação de Abrunhosa do mato. É o pessoal dos belos também, pois era visível ao longe. Mas ninguém lá foi...
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Mas não consta informação nenhuma por parte da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil?!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 18:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mas não consta informação nenhuma por parte da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil?!!!


http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jul 2017 às 18:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx


Obrigado, informação colocada mesmo agora então!!


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2017 às 18:57)

Reativação forte em Mangualde e logo com 3 frentes... vamos ver se a  noite ajuda


----------



## keipha (28 Jul 2017 às 19:07)

huguh disse:


> Reativação forte em Mangualde e logo com 3 frentes... vamos ver se a  noite ajuda


Estava em Gouveia quando se deu o reacendimento. Se os helicópteros tivessem atacado logo no início, aquilo era rapidamente resolvido. E estavam perto, pois o incêndio de Mangualde é perto um do outro. Mas não percebi também como é que com um incêndio com a força que está o de Mangualde, só tivesse visto 2 helicópteros ligeiros no combate. Onde andam os kamov?

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 20:09)

A pouco pareceu-me que o incêndio era mais para os lados de Penacova, mas devera ser o de Mangualde.Consigo ver o pirocumulo desde Mira.


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

jonas disse:


> A pouco pareceu-me que o incêndio era mais para os lados de Penacova, mas devera ser o de Mangualde.Consigo ver o pirocumulo desde Mira.


Mas parece complicado ainda?


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 20:36)

Há cerca de 20 min, que estava num local com vista para NE, parecia complicado.


----------



## Pek (28 Jul 2017 às 20:41)

https://twitter.com/eforestal


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 20:47)

Em Vila Nova de Paiva, tambem há um incêndio, que mobiliza 78 opr e 2 MA.


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Jul 2017 às 20:54)

35 000 hectares depois de um Incêndio começar na Sertã e ir parar a Nisa, arrasando Mação.
5 000 hectares depois de um Incêndio começar em Castelo Branco e ir parar a Nisa, arrasando Vila Velha de Ródão. 
Juntando aos Incêndios Pedrógão Grande - Góis, ultrapassa os 85 000 hectares. De facto, o incêndio que começou em Várzea dos Cavaleiros (35 000 ha ) até superou o de Pedrógão Grande (29 000 ha, se o dissociarmos de Góis (17 000 ha), sendo talvez o maior Incêndio isolado contínuo das últimas 2 décadas.


----------



## Toby (28 Jul 2017 às 21:15)

Boa noite,

Sobre o sítio da proteção civil, não compreendo a significado de esta sigla:




De adiantamento obrigado


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 21:54)




----------



## ruijacome (28 Jul 2017 às 21:54)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sobre o sítio da proteção civil, não compreendo a significado de esta sigla:
> 
> ...



Teoricamente seria para identificar ocorrências relacionadas com Meteo Adversa, mas está a ser usado pelo site para outras ocorrencias, como limpezas de via e buscas e salvamento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jul 2017 às 22:06)

Mangualde 3 frentes ativas

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jul 2017 às 22:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mangualde 3 frentes ativas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Serão ainda 3 frentes? O site da ANPC actualiza os dados tão rapidamente que nos últimos dias pela 1h da manhã ainda estavam meios aéreos nos diversos TOs... Lol. E hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## huguh (28 Jul 2017 às 22:16)

incêndio em Chaves com 65bombeiros


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2017 às 22:32)

http://www.sabado.pt/portugal/detal...a-de-atear-fogo?ref=DET_Patrocinados_portugal
A resposta á ignição de Fortios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2017 às 22:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Serão ainda 3 frentes? O site da ANPC actualiza os dados tão rapidamente que nos últimos dias pela 1h da manhã ainda estavam meios aéreos nos diversos TOs... Lol. E hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.



Ontem, reparei nisso. Em Nisa, Belver e Mangualde continuam os meios aéreos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jul 2017 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Serão ainda 3 frentes? O site da ANPC actualiza os dados tão rapidamente que nos últimos dias pela 1h da manhã ainda estavam meios aéreos nos diversos TOs... Lol. E hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.


http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vis...stao-a-ser-levadas-para-queimado-8671634.html

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jul 2017 às 22:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vis...stao-a-ser-levadas-para-queimado-8671634.html
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



"Fogo de Mangualde reativou e tem três frentes". O fogo de Mangualde reativou antes das 19h...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2017 às 23:10)

ruijacome disse:


> Teoricamente seria para identificar ocorrências relacionadas com Meteo Adversa, mas está a ser usado pelo site para outras ocorrencias, como limpezas de via e buscas e salvamento.


Porque essas ocorrências podem acontecer com meteo adversa, mas parece-me que no site não têm meio de as reclassificar como não sendo causadas por meteo adversa.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, reparei nisso. Em Nisa, Belver e Mangualde continuam os meios aéreos.


Para os últimos números é melhor usar o mapa que é automaticamente atualizado. Tenho quase a certeza que as ocorrências significativas são atualizadas manualmente quando têm demoras destas ou mesmo completas ausências de atualizações durante por vezes 10h, ou nenhuma durante a madrugada.


----------



## ruijacome (29 Jul 2017 às 00:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Porque essas ocorrências podem acontecer com meteo adversa, mas parece-me que no site não têm meio de as reclassificar como não sendo causadas por meteo adversa.
> 
> 
> Para os últimos números é melhor usar o mapa que é automaticamente atualizado. Tenho quase a certeza que as ocorrências significativas são atualizadas manualmente quando têm demoras destas ou mesmo completas ausências de atualizações durante por vezes 10h, ou nenhuma durante a madrugada.



Os valores são actualizados de forma automática. Às vezes o que pode acontecer é por alguma questão administrativa ou "erro" o meio aéreo não ter sido encerrado.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 00:39)

Então como explicas os meios aéreos que persistem nessa página até por vezes às 5 da manhã, mas o mesmo não acontece no mapa? Tal como o resto dos números que bem posso ver a página 3x ao dia num espaço de 6h e nunca mudam até bem mais tarde em algumas situações? Pode ser automático a partir de um sistema qualquer da ANPC, mas atrás disso não me soa muito automático.

Seria mais útil se tivesse as horas nos POSIT como era no velhinho site.


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 01:57)

Os meios no mapa sim, são totalmente atualizados automaticamente, já na parte das ocorrências importantes não são atualizadas..devem ser atualizadas manualmente..
se forem umas 4/5 vezes por dia deve ser muito
2 da manhã e ainda estão meios aéreos em mangualde e nisa


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 12:00)

incêndio aqui ao lado em Mesão Frio, 21 bombeiros
passou aqui um heli ligeiro que está a ajudar no combate


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Passam mais carros de bombeiros...
mas acho que à partida não deverá ser difícil de controlar


----------



## ruijacome (29 Jul 2017 às 14:07)

huguh disse:


> Os meios no mapa sim, são totalmente atualizados automaticamente, já na parte das ocorrências importantes não são atualizadas..devem ser atualizadas manualmente..
> se forem umas 4/5 vezes por dia deve ser muito
> 2 da manhã e ainda estão meios aéreos em mangualde e nisa



Volto a dizer, os meios nas ocorrencias importantes, também são automáticos! Acontece que por vezes não são fechados por questões administrativas, por "erro", ou mesmo por BUG do site, pois o site vai de 5 em 5 minutos buscar os dados ao SADO, e tal como qualquer Website, tem bugs, inclusivé até há bem pouco tempo as ocorrencias importantes não funcionavam sequer devido a vários bugs.


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 14:10)

Incêndio em Celorico da Beira com 53bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos e novo incêndio em Nisa com 32bombeiros e 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 14:16)

Incêndio em Montalvão, Nisa. Possível reacendimento dada a proximidade.



ruijacome disse:


> Volto a dizer, os meios nas ocorrencias importantes, também são automáticos! Acontece que por vezes não são fechados por questões administrativas, por "erro", ou mesmo por BUG do site, pois o site vai de 5 em 5 minutos buscar os dados ao SADO, e tal como qualquer Website, tem bugs, inclusivé até há bem pouco tempo as ocorrencias importantes não funcionavam sequer devido a vários bugs.


Só gostava de saber o porquê da diferença entre esses dados, e o mapa. O mapa sim senhor atualiza frequentemente, tudo muito bem, mas as ocorrências significativas nos últimos dias tem tardado em ter qualquer tipo de atualização, por vezes nunca acontecendo de madrugada, incluindo os números de operacionais. Eu não sei como funciona ao certo portanto era só um comentário


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 14:30)

135 bombeiros já e 7 meios aéreos na nova ocorrência de Nisa
possivelmente muitos dos meios que ainda lá estavam dos outros incêndios estão a ser recolocados neste, daí a rápida mobilização


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 15:21)

Já com 9 meios aéreos e 152 operacionais. A quantidade de operacionais nos outros dois fogos em conclusão desceu exponencialmente, portanto sim os meios foram redirecionados.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

Reacendimento em Fortios também. Na ANPC aparece a ocorrência como "consolidação de rescaldo".


----------



## jonas (29 Jul 2017 às 15:48)

2 ocorrências no distrito de Coimbra, cada uma delas com mais de 2 MA.
V.N Poiares com 54 opr e 2 MA.
Oliveira do hospital com 37 opr e 2 MA.
EDIT:Segundo o grupo Ocorrências em Coimbra há mais um em Ceira, Coimbra
Estas  zonas são uma autêntica bomba relógio.


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 15:59)

há uma hora atrás outro incêndio aqui ao lado no concelho de mesão frio, perto do antigo parque termal das Caldas do Moledo...entretanto já dominado
alguem se anda a entreter para estes lados, incrivel a quantidade de ignições sempre na mesma zona.
Felizmente esta zona não tem muito para arder.. sofremos mais com as cheias


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 16:47)

56 bombeiros na foz do sousa em VN Gaia, 200 e 9 meios aéreos já em Coimbra
Começou agora um também em Mação..


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

Montalvão nas ocorrências significativas, apesar de já estarem a ser desmobilizados alguns dos meios e o repórter da CMTV ter dito que estava dominado (e já nem fumo se via). Pelas 17:30 ainda estava em curso com uma frente:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2017 às 17:58)

"Está a lavrar um incêndio em Sobral de Ceira, no concelho de Coimbra.
A coluna de fumo é vísivel da cidade de Coimbra.
Pelas 17H30 estavam a combater as chamas 220 operacionais com 58 viaturas.
Segundo a Proteção Civil estavam ainda no teatro das operações 10 meios aéreos."


----------



## huguh (29 Jul 2017 às 18:01)

Nisa, 101op, 4MA
Coimbra, 251op, 10MA
Torre de Moncorvo, 97op, 4MA
Vila nova de Paiva, 88op, 2MA
Miranda do Corvo, 53op, 2MA

Foto João Amaral, incêndio de Coimbra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jul 2017 às 18:49)

ruijacome disse:


> Volto a dizer, os meios nas ocorrencias importantes, também são automáticos! Acontece que por vezes não são fechados por questões administrativas, por "erro", ou mesmo por BUG do site, pois o site vai de 5 em 5 minutos buscar os dados ao SADO, e tal como qualquer Website, tem bugs, inclusivé até há bem pouco tempo as ocorrencias importantes não funcionavam sequer devido a vários bugs.



O curioso é que as ocorrências importantes só começaram a funcionar quando foi aplicada a lei da rolha...


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jul 2017 às 20:44)

Mais uma vez, incêndio em Ceira. 

Passei lá perto por volta da 19h e aparentemente estava controlado, muito menos fumo, com as constantes descargas dos meios aéreos. 

Às 16h estava assim:




Foto de Rui Soares


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2017 às 21:25)




----------



## Toby (30 Jul 2017 às 07:53)

ruijacome disse:


> Teoricamente seria para identificar ocorrências relacionadas com Meteo Adversa, mas está a ser usado pelo site para outras ocorrencias, como limpezas de via e buscas e salvamento.



Obrigado.

É ligeiramente uma rubrica “fourre-tout" (Termo francês)  que não vai os outros.

Nikon é melhor


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 15:25)

Violento incendio perto de Tondela. Começou forte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 15:40)

3 MA. Dois aviões Fireboss e 1 helicóptero.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2017 às 15:48)




----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 16:43)

keipha disse:


> Violento incendio perto de Tondela. Começou forte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como esta agora a situação?


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 16:45)

jonas disse:


> Como esta agora a situação?


Estou sem linha de vista agora. Só vejo o fumo. Mas está muito vento. Está agora um kamov a passar para lá

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 16:48)

2 Canadair a passar agora para o incêndio. Estao a ir á barragem da aguieira atestar. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

210 opr, 7MA em Tondela.


----------



## huguh (30 Jul 2017 às 17:33)

V.N. Foz Côa, 52op, 1MA
Tondela, 210op, 7MA
Mêda, 42op, 3MA
Óbidos , 31op


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

huguh disse:


> V.N. Foz Côa, 52op, 1MA
> Tondela, 210op, 7MA
> Mêda, 42op, 3MA
> Óbidos , 31op


E agora Montalegre, 36 opr e 4 MA


----------



## huguh (30 Jul 2017 às 17:58)

incêndio em Rio Maior começou há 15min e já com 42op e 1MA !


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 18:11)

keipha disse:


> 2 Canadair a passar agora para o incêndio. Estao a ir á barragem da aguieira atestar.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Afinal são 3 canadairs. A situação parece mais calma agora. Vi á distância e já não parece tão mau

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Jul 2017 às 18:28)

novo incêndio em Tondela não muito longe do que começou de tarde...
incêndio em Tomar também


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 18:28)

Tondela tem 1 frente ativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 18:32)

huguh disse:


> novo incêndio em Tondela não muito longe do que começou de tarde...
> incêndio em Tomar também


Em Tomar onde? Obrigado!


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 18:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em Tomar onde? Obrigado!


Localidade de Bacelos.Mas já se encontra em resolução.
Entretanto já são 3 os incêndios em Tondela


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 18:59)

jonas disse:


> Localidade de Bacelos.Mas já se encontra em resolução.
> Entretanto já são 3 os incêndios em Tondela


Muito obrigado!


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2017 às 19:21)

jonas disse:


> Localidade de Bacelos.Mas já se encontra em resolução.
> Entretanto já são 3 os incêndios em Tondela


O último que começou em Tondela deve ter sido por projeção. Foi muito perto um do outro.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

300 opr em Tondela.
Começa a retirada de meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2017 às 21:15)

Balanço do dia sobre os fogos florestais em Portugal


----------



## huguh (31 Jul 2017 às 01:34)

estava agora no quarto de janelas fechadas e pareceu-me sentir cheiro a queimado
abro a janela e um cheiro que não se pode...vou à ANPC, (mais) um incêndio aqui ao lado em Mesão frio..


----------



## Angelstorm (31 Jul 2017 às 12:31)

É só boas intenções no que diz respeito à ordenação da floresta, mas depois esquecem-se da realidade e que há mais floresta para além do Monsanto em Lisboa. Uma pessoa lê estas noticias e fica completamente desanimado. Só mostra que todos os políticos se estão realmente a "borrifar" para a prevenção.. Só interessa grandes concursos onde há dinheiro com fartura para distribuir por todos...
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/90029/um_...itarios_deixa_tecnicos_florestais_pessimistas


----------



## jonas (31 Jul 2017 às 16:09)

Incêndio em Quiaios, 120 por e 7 MA.


----------



## huguh (31 Jul 2017 às 16:51)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Quiaios, 120 por e 7 MA.



251op, 11MA agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

Dois IF potencialmente perigosos a iniciar no Algarve!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2017 às 17:09)

Algarve com possíveis 2 grandes incêndios:

1º Perna Seca (zona muito complicada) - 50 operacionais, 13 veículos e 1 meio aéreo

2º Em Feiteira (Tavira) , zona onde começou o grande incêndio em 2012 conta já com 28 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2017 às 17:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Algarve com possíveis 2 grandes incêndios:
> 
> 1º Perna Seca (zona muito complicada) - 50 operacionais, 13 veículos e 1 meio aéreo
> 
> 2º Em Feiteira (Tavira) , zona onde começou o grande incêndio em 2012 conta já com 28 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos


Como está o clima por ai?!!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

Tavira dominado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2017 às 17:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como está o clima por ai?!!



Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de oeste/noroeste, embora com menos temperatura que ontem. 

Está em resolução mas aumentou os meios já com 41 operacionais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2017 às 17:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tavira dominado.



No final de Abril, fiz essa zona toda entre São Brás de Alportel e Alcoutim, passei por essa zona e as árvores queimadas ainda estão lá. Não existe assim muito para arder.

Será que este incêndio foi causado pela malta das eólicas,  Em 2012, foi causado por uma empresa que efectuada trabalhos em média tensão, por isso, não admira-me nada e juntinho à estrada se a localização estiver certa melhor ainda.

Os meios aumentam, porque demoram quase 1 hora a chegar a essa zona, com auto-tanques e curvas contra curvas é complicado chegar-se rapidamente.


----------



## huguh (31 Jul 2017 às 18:58)

felizmente que as condições atmosféricas destes dias já não são próprias para manter estes grandes incêndios ativos e são mais facilmente controláveis!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2017 às 19:18)

Por aqui paira no ar o cheiro a incendio, e os vales já se estão a encher de fumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2017 às 20:38)




----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 15:13)

> O jornal escreve que, durante alguns segundos, uma onda de calor atravessou a estrada e elevou as temperaturas até aos 900 graus centígrados, o que terá feito com que as pessoas diretamente na linha da onda de calor se tivessem incendiado sem ter contacto direto com as chamas e permitido sobreviver os que não estavam diretamente expostos.
> 
> Tal foi o caso de um casal que saiu do carro em plena EN236, quando se deu conta de que estrada estava bloqueada pelas chamas e pelo fumo denso. O homem, como saiu pelo lado do condutor, ficou exposto diretamente a este fenómeno climatérico, incendiando-se e perdendo a vida de imediato. A mulher, por seu turno, como saiu pelo lado oposto e estava fora da linha da onda de calor, conseguiu sobreviver, sofrendo apenas queimaduras nos braços.



*900ºC. Calor extremo incinerou vítimas de Pedrógão*

Tenho dúvidas. Isto é a favor ou contra a ocorrência de um _downburst?_

Não teria um _downburst _uma maior duração ('alguns segundos' é vago) e uma intensidade mais consistente que diminuiria as hipóteses de sobrevivência? A pessoa do lado esquerdo morre e a do lado direito tem apenas algumas queimaduras? É melhor investigar esse fenómeno.

De resto, independentemente das conclusões o fogo demorou 4 horas a chegar à estrada. Aquela malta nem devia estar lá com o fogo tão próximo.

Se tivessem havido GNR's ou bombeiros incinerados com os restantes civis, aí até eu diria que foi um acidente irrepetível. Mas não foi isso que aconteceu. Ninguém sabia de nada.


----------



## dASk (1 Ago 2017 às 20:11)

Incêndio ativo junto ao festival sudoeste, a ver vamos não trará problemas de maior...! o vento não estará a favor da herdade da casa branca mas pode provocar algum pânico entre os festivaleiros!!  Edit: Dominado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

Foto do incêndio de ontem, na Feiteira/Cachopo (perto das eólicas, tal como disse ontem)







Fonte: Safeplace52


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2017 às 20:39)

Por aqui avistei por volta das 18:30 uma pequena coluna de fumo provavelmete do incendio do cartaxo, que conta com 80 bombeiros e 23 veiculos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2017 às 20:57)




----------



## robinetinidol (1 Ago 2017 às 23:54)

O 


Pedro1993 disse:


>


O que significa "severidade"?


----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2017 às 00:05)

2 incêndios em valpaços bem perto
um com 93bombeiros e outro com 24


----------



## AJB (2 Ago 2017 às 00:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> O
> 
> O que significa "severidade"?


Impacto do comportamento do fogo. Os parametros sao: velocidade de propagacao, intensidade da frente e dimensoes da chama


----------



## JCARL (2 Ago 2017 às 01:19)

Copernicus:
http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/static/effis_current_situation/public/index.html

Sertã:










Gavião:








Vale da Coelheira - Sto.André das Tojeiras:


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2017 às 10:10)

Orion disse:


> *900ºC. Calor extremo incinerou vítimas de Pedrógão*
> 
> Tenho dúvidas. Isto é a favor ou contra a ocorrência de um _downburst?_
> 
> ...



Houve bombeiros envolvidos nessa situação, vários ficaram feridos e um acabou por falecer no hospital.


----------



## Macroburst (2 Ago 2017 às 13:32)

Saudações para todos os membros deste fórum, muito bom este fórum. Gostaria de colocar duas questões com esperança que alguém me posso elucidar.

A primeira questão diz respeito aos fogos no nosso país. Todas as informações que recebemos dos principais orgãos de comunicação valem o que valem, pessoalmente não querendo ser mais "crítico", fazem-me lembrar a história do pai natal. A primeira questão que nunca se falou abertamente é:
1 - Porque ocorrem tantos fogos e arde uma área tão grande, especialmente tendo em conta o tamanho do país.
2 - Creio que tendo o país os meios adequados em relação à área do país e população, porque acontece este fenómeno ano após ano. 
3 - Com excepção da Dictamnus albus, e de um ocasional vidro ou de um cigarro, não encontro forma de explicar o número de ignições sem interveção humana. Fogo posto. 
4 - Não acredito que o nosso país é o país com a maior percentagem de pirómanos por habitante ou alcoólicos/pirómanos como dizem os meios de comunicação. 
5 - Quem ganha com o cenário actual. "*Follow the money*"?? Os negócios envolvidos nesta área são evidentes, uns mais outros menos. Desde o negócio dos meios aérios, Siresp, uso da madeira queimada etc.
Desde as recomendações para "limpar" as matas, que não se faz em nenhum país do mundo (pobres dos canadianos, russos se tivessem de limpar a taiga. Nos países mediterrânicos como o nosso, Espanha, França etc, ninguêm "limpa" as florestas, privadas ou do estado), até às explicações para débeis mentais como o "calor" o "vento" os "downburst", os bombeiros pirómanos e os alcoólicos/pirómanos. De acordo com os média portugueses, somos um país de fenómenos extraordinários que apenas por aqui ocorrem e um país com a maior número de pirómanos no planeta. E que o cenário que se repete desde o 25 de Abril, é "normal" e não se pode evitar ou mudar. Será assim? NÃO com toda a certeza!

A segunda questão é a seguinte: Até ao momento não temos nenhuma confirmação científica das teorias sobre o raio. Porque ocorre, como e do comportamento do mesmo. Até à pouco tempo, nada sabiamos dos sprites, blue jets, elfs... dos quais pouco ou nada se sabe.
Alguém me poderia dizer se existe alguma informação mais detalhada sobre o fenómeno Sympathetic lightning?
Na net a informação que consegui encontrar é muito pouca e em português não encontrei nada...

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

Incêndio em Oura, Chaves. 
Fotos enviadas por Irene Ferreira.


----------



## Aspvl (2 Ago 2017 às 16:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incêndio em Oura, Chaves.
> Fotos enviadas por Irene Ferreira.



Estou perto de Viseu e vi 2 aviões a seguirem para lá há coisa de 10 minutos!

Edit 16h54: Ou seriam para Vila Nova de Paiva?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 16:55)

Daqui avisto uma coluna de fumo já com alguma dimensão, e ve-se bem que ele tem alastrado nesta ultima meia hora, do incendio em Moita do Norte, em Vila Nova da Barquinha, conta já com 117 bombeiros, 30 veiculos, e 4 meios aéreos.
O vento moderado que se faz sentir durante esta tarde, em nada ajuda no seu combate.


----------



## dahon (2 Ago 2017 às 16:58)

Aspvl disse:


> Estou perto de Viseu e vi 2 aviões a seguirem para lá há coisa de 10 minutos!
> 
> Edit 16h54: Ou seriam para Vila Nova de Paiva?


Era isso mesmo que eu ia dizer. Provavelmente será para Vila Nova de Paiva.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

Chaves com duas frentes ativas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 17:20)

*PJ deteve suspeito de atear fogo em Mangualde*

A PJ anunciou a detenção de um homem pela presumível prática de um crime de incêndio florestal no concelho de Mangualde, que ocorreu há duas semanas.

Em comunicado, a PJ informa que a detenção do homem de 41 anos foi levada a cabo pela Diretoria do Centro, contando com a colaboração da GNR de Mangualde.

O homem, solteiro e copeiro, é suspeito de "ter posto um foco de incêndio florestal" no dia 15 de julho, junto à Senhora do Castelo, "em terreno povoado com pinheiros, tendo ardido uma área com cerca de 2,2 hectares".

"O suspeito atuou num quadro de alcoolismo e utilizou um isqueiro para atear o incêndio", informou.

http://www.jn.pt/justica/interior/incendios-pj-deteve-homem-que-tera-ateado-fogo-florestal-em-mangualde-8679907.html


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

Só para se ter uma noção, do que se está a passar este ano em matéria de incêndios o tópico do respectivo seguimento do ano transacto, contou com 94 páginas. O deste ano ainda vai a meio e já são 145 páginas.


----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2017 às 17:40)

253op, 10 MA em Chaves
64op em Moura
162op e 5MA em V. N. Barquinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Vila Nova da Barquinha


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Reforço de meios em Chaves, com vias cortadas:


----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2017 às 18:20)

O incêndio de Chaves já está no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, na zona da aldeia de Vila do Conde


----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2017 às 18:49)

*Quatro bombeiros feridos em acidente com autotanque em Castro Verde*

Um deles transferido de helicóptero

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bej...e-com-autotanque-em-castro-verde-8680634.html


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2017 às 20:22)

Agravamento do incêndio de Chaves com 3 frentes ativas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2017 às 21:31)

O fogo em Vila Nova da Barquinha, bem perto das casas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2017 às 23:50)

Chaves a evoluir favoravelmente ao combate e desce para duas frentes. (POSIT ANPC)


----------



## Hawk (3 Ago 2017 às 18:45)

Muitos meios mobilizados para Castelo de Paiva na última hora: quase 300 operacionais e 10 meios aéreos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2017 às 18:49)

Enorme incêndio em Castelo de Paiva bem visível de valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Incrível e fumarada vinda do incêndio de Castelo de Paiva em direcção a Viseu.
Inicialmente pensei que fosse um incêndio mais próximo, mas vendo as imagens de satélite é bem visível a coluna de fumo a vir nesta direcção.


----------



## tozequio (3 Ago 2017 às 19:23)

No que respeita ao incêndio de Castelo de Paiva, é impressionante a coluna de fumo que se consegue observar desde Gaia, e que se dirige para sul.


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2017 às 19:31)

Daqui do Porto também é bem visível a  imponente coluna de fumo provocada pelo incêndio em Castelo de Paiva.


----------



## Devas (3 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

Bragança está cheia de fumo e cheiro intenso a queimado. Muito fumo vindo de um grande incêndio a oeste daqui. Penso que em vinhais, mas curiosamente não aparece no site anpc


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2017 às 19:47)

*Incêndio em Castelo de Paiva avança com três aldeias na linha de fogo*
Proteção Civil já tem equipas nas localidades de Alto de Milheiro, Vale da Mota e Ladroeira. Mais de 300 operacionais estão no terreno apoiados por dez meios aéreos

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/0...aiva-avanca-com-tres-aldeias-na-linha-de-fogo

Está quase a fazer as 3h para constar das ocorrências significativas...

Edit: ...O que se pode atrasar um tempo:


> _*Não temos ainda indicação do número de frentes, estamos a posicionar neste momento os meios*”_, indicou a responsável, acrescentando que “os acessos são difíceis, a progressão neste terreno é complicada, os meios estão a progredir, mas levam algum tempo”.


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2017 às 19:54)

Devas disse:


> Bragança está cheia de fumo e cheiro intenso a queimado. Muito fumo vindo de um grande incêndio a oeste daqui. Penso que em vinhais, mas curiosamente não aparece no site anpc



Da webcam virada a NE no aeródromo de Mogadouro, é bem visível o fumo, clicando em visualizar últimas horas vê-se bem o movimento do mesmo:

Nota: as horas da webcam estão com uma hora de atraso, deve-se sempre adicionar mais uma hora, a imagem é das 19:48 h







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2017 às 19:57)

Por Viseu é este o cenário.


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2017 às 20:04)

E de repente o ar ficou irrespirável, muito fumo no ar.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Segundo a TVI o incêndio tem agora 5 frentes! muito complicado

350op neste momento, 9 MA que devem estar quase a retirar-se


----------



## WindMaster (3 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

dahon disse:


> Houve bombeiros envolvidos nessa situação, vários ficaram feridos e um acabou por falecer no hospital.



Por acaso sabes aonde foi o local e hora, circunstâncias, em que houve bombeiros vitimados nessa noite em que um depois acabou por morrer? Já tinha procurado por mais informação mas o que encontrei era um pouco contraditório, mesmo nalgumas linhas do tempo publicadas não encontrei nada mas posso ter visto mal. Se tiveres alguma informação mais pormenorizada agradecia.desde já


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2017 às 20:31)

WindMaster disse:


> Por acaso sabes aonde foi o local e hora, circunstâncias, em que houve bombeiros vitimados nessa noite em que um depois acabou por morrer? Já tinha procurado por mais informação mas o que encontrei era um pouco contraditório, mesmo nalgumas linhas do tempo publicadas não encontrei nada mas posso ter visto mal. Se tiveres alguma informação mais pormenorizada agradecia.desde já


Na altura foi noticiado nas televisões que houve bombeiros que estiveram na "estrada da morte", inclusive houve um carro em fuga que embateu na sua viatura e eles ficaram para tentar salvar as pessoas que ficaram encarceradas. E foi nessa tentativa de salvamento que sofreram os ferimentos.
Isto foi relatado nas televisões e também pelo Jaime Marta Soares.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2017 às 20:44)

huguh disse:


> Segundo a TVI o incêndio tem agora 5 frentes! muito complicado
> 
> 350op neste momento, 9 MA que devem estar quase a retirar-se


A ANPC ainda relata duas frentes no site. Possivelmente consideraram mais, já que ainda estavam na fase de definir as frentes.


----------



## WindMaster (3 Ago 2017 às 21:01)

dahon disse:


> Na altura foi noticiado nas televisões que houve bombeiros que estiveram na "estrada da morte", inclusive houve um carro em fuga que embateu na sua viatura e eles ficaram para tentar salvar as pessoas que ficaram encarceradas. E foi nessa tentativa de salvamento que sofreram os ferimentos.
> Isto foi relatado nas televisões e também pelo Jaime Marta Soares.



Mas sabes se estariam em posição intencional, ou se estavam a deslocar-se para algumas daquelas aldeias em que houve pedidos de socorro, ou foram simplesmente apanhados ali de surpresa em transito para outra zona como outras vitimas ?


----------



## dahon (3 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

WindMaster disse:


> Mas sabes se estariam em posição intencional, ou se estavam a deslocar-se para algumas daquelas aldeias em que houve pedidos de socorro, ou foram simplesmente apanhados ali de surpresa em transito para outra zona como outras vitimas ?


Isso já não consigo responder. Penso que não foi falado nas notícias, ou então já não me lembro.


----------



## WindMaster (3 Ago 2017 às 21:53)

Obrigado, pode ser que apareça alguém aqui saiba mais alguma coisa

Já agora outra questão que deixo a todos, existem viaturas da protecção civil com estações meteorológicas móveis? Sendo vento, temperatura e humidade tão importantes num incêndio é de supor que existam? Pesquisando na Internet parece que uma viatura que funciona como central de comando terá uma estação. Será que existem dados dessas estação, se é que ela existe ou estaria a funcionar? Pelo menos no relatório do IPMA não consta qualquer informação sobre isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2017 às 22:49)

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2017/4-rel-prov-1jan-31jul-2017.pdf


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2017 às 23:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2017/4-rel-prov-1jan-31jul-2017.pdf


Algumas incoerências... Portalegre 17000 ha? Faltam ocorrências... só Mangualde e Sertã, havia mais ocorrências. E nos IF Pedrógão Grande, só aparece o de 20 000ha


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2017 às 23:54)

robinetinidol disse:


> Algumas incoerências... Portalegre 17000 ha? Faltam ocorrências... só Mangualde e Sertã, havia mais ocorrências. E nos IF Pedrógão Grande, só aparece o de 20 000ha



O IF Pedrogão Grande ardeu em 3 distritos os 20 mil referem apenas a Leiria, terá que se somar o que ardeu em Penela, Miranda do Corvo, e Sertã (distritos de Castelo Branco e Coimbra), a juntar o IF Gois que ocorreu nos mesmos dias e que ainda ardeu em Arganil temos perto de 50mil hectares calcinados.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2017 às 00:13)

MSantos disse:


> O IF Pedrogão Grande ardeu em 3 distritos os 20 mil referem apenas a Leiria, terá que se somar o que ardeu em Penela, Miranda do Corvo, e Sertã (distritos de Castelo Branco e Coimbra), a juntar o IF Gois que ocorreu nos mesmos dias e que ainda ardeu em Arganil temos perto de 50mil hectares calcinados.


Pois...não estão contabilizados


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois...não estão contabilizados



Parece que a área ardida apresentada nos incêndios do Pinhal Interior em Junho  terá sido de 38mil ha, menos 10mil ha do que o inicialmente estimado. É estranho, ainda é uma diferença muito grande.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 01:23)

Castelo de Paiva dominado.


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

122 bombeiros e 7MA já, em Vreia de Jales, Vila Pouca de Aguiar
Tondela com 49bomb e 1MA


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Fumo muito preto e coluna forte de fumo para os lados de Abrantes\ mação. Visto de Fátima. Está com muita força.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

É no Sardoal.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> É no Sardoal.


Pois...vi no ocorrências. Pt, pois estou de telemóvel... Está muito preto...complicado, por enquanto


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 17:27)

O meu pai estava à poucos minutos na praia fluvial do Alamal, e disse-me que mal a coluna de fumo se começou a aproximar daquela zona desatou tudo a correr para os carros. Não é para menos, tendo em conta o flagelo que tem afectado aquela região.


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 17:51)

O incêndio no Sardoal no espaço de 20 minutos passou de 5 para 9 meios aéreos. Não está fácil, é uma zona com imensos pinheiros e muito combustível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2017 às 17:56)

Avisto daqui uma grande coluna de fumo muito negro do IF do Sardoal, conta já quase com 200 bombeiros, 50 veiculos e 9 meios aéreos.


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2017 às 18:59)

Sardoal com 239bomb e 9MA e VN Foz Côa com 46bomb e 2MA são os incêndios mais preocupantes neste momento
*no Sardoal, Estrada Nacional 358, entre Cabeça das Mós e Mouriscas foi cortada.

EDIT: 278 bombeiros, 10 MA*


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 19:12)

dahon disse:


> Houve bombeiros envolvidos nessa situação, vários ficaram feridos e um acabou por falecer no hospital.



Não dissipa a minha dúvida. Foi a aerodinâmica do veículo que poupou a(s) pessoa(s)? No meu senso comum não deveria um _downburst_ 'a sério' com temperaturas a rondar os 900º reduzir a taxa de sobrevivência para valores bem baixos se não mesmo nulos?

Claro que isto é pura especulação, sendo necessária uma reconstrução das condições. Mas acho surpreendente que numa distância de quê? 3 metros de um lado ao outro de um carro a pessoa da esquerda seja incinerada imediatamente e a pessoa da direita escape com poucos ferimentos. O carro e o asfalto não aqueceram insuportavelmente? Não houve fumos tóxicos? A bolsa de calor durou assim tão pouco tempo?



Macroburst disse:


> Alguém me poderia dizer se existe alguma informação mais detalhada sobre o fenómeno Sympathetic lightning?



Isso é um termo, e certamente teoria, exótica. Não admira que haja pouca informação.

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2005/12/lightning-has-long-distance-conversation


----------



## Devas (4 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Incêndio do Sardoal à pouco estava complicado e já estava nas Mouriscas. VCOC de Ferreira do Zêzere enviado para o local.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

Mais uma vez os critérios das ocorrências significativas nada significam, agora que nem briefings temos para saber a situação atual dos maiores incêndios.


----------



## srr (4 Ago 2017 às 19:47)

Do sardoal ja nas Mouriscas :

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Daqui de Fátima (40-50km distância e linha reta) está a aumentar um pouco e é fumo todo preto. Não se vê qualquer fumo branco / cedência por parte do Incêndio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2017 às 20:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui de Fátima (40-50km distância e linha reta) está a aumentar um pouco e é fumo todo preto. Não se vê qualquer fumo branco / cedência por parte do Incêndio.



É verdade, eu estou a mais de 50 km também do Sardoal, e ve-se a coluna de fumo muito negro.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 20:20)

Situação complicada com três frentes no Sardoal. Imensos grupos de reforço e três vias cortadas.







Update: +1 GRIF Castelo Branco.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2017 às 21:24)

Estação amadora no Sardoal (e na área do incêndio...) com vento bem forte: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM4


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2017 às 22:10)

já passaram os 400 operacionais no Sardoal
em Pinhel 42 bombeiros


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2017 às 22:29)

http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/ince...er-combatido-noite-dentro---anpc-8686181.html


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

perto dos 500 operacionais e 150 viaturas no combate


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Sardoal dominado.


----------



## Macroburst (5 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

Bom dia. Vi à pouco uma notícia que a ser verdade é deveras interessante. De acordo com a estação, nos últimos 17(?) anos arderam 2 300 000 hectares. 23000 km². A Bélgica tem 30,528 km2, Suiça e Holanda +-40 000 km². Desde o 25 de Abril, qual foi a área total ardida? De acordo com a Pordata, desde 1980 arderam 2 240 996 hectares. Os números valem o que valem, quais são o valores reais? De acordo com os média, este ano foram detidos 70 incendiários, um bom trabalho das nossas polícias. No entanto, de acordo com o ICNF "A base de dados nacional de incêndios florestais regista, no período compreendido entre 1 de janeiro e 31 de julho de 2017, um total de 8.539 ocorrências (1.925 incêndios florestais e 6.614 fogachos) que resultaram em 128.195 hectares de área ardida de espaços florestais, entre povoamentos (76.422ha) e matos (51.773ha)". Não devem ter sido os 70 incendiários os responsáveis pelas 8.539 ocorrências. Mesmo se multiplicarmos o número de incendiários, os que não foram detidos, não seria fácil para as pessoas "tipo" que são descritas pelos media ( pobres de espírito, ignorantes, pirómanos, desempregados e alcoólicos) serem responsáveis por um número tão elevedo de ocorrências. Se somarmos o número provável de ocorrências  com origem nestes incendiários, no calor, vento ou por acidente, quentas ocorrências ficam por explicar? No país há algum organismo estatal ou privado a investigar o fenómeno dos incêndios em Portugal? Na minha opinião alguém anda a incendiar o país e não é a população e os média fazem parte da desinformação. 
Uma medida de fácil execução, com custos reduzidos no OE e com criação de empregos, seria a criação de postos de vigia aproveitando os locais existentes à centenas senão milhares de anos como castelos, construir os necessários, dotar os mesmos com o equipamento adequado como estações meteorológicas, binóculos, um rádio emissor/receptor portátil, equipamento visão infravermelhos etc. De início a contratação de 120 pessoas para vigia 24/24 em turnos de 8 horas. O contracto de trabalho teria a duração de 6 meses(Maio/Outubro), 600 Euros mensais. Os custos sem infraestruturas seriam inferiores a 600 000 Euros / ano. Qual seria a área coberta pelos 40 postos de vigia? Afinal, quais são os custos actuais para os contribuintes com o siresp, empresas de meios aéreos e outros negócios que desconhecemos?
Alguém por aqui me pode informar qual o custo de uma pequena torre ou posto de vigia?
Este ano qual é o intervalo de tempo em média entre a detecção e a chegada de meios?


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2017 às 14:40)

Macroburst disse:


> Bom dia. Vi à pouco uma notícia que a ser verdade é deveras interessante. De acordo com a estação, nos últimos 17(?) anos arderam 2 300 000 hectares. 23000 km². A Bélgica tem 30,528 km2, Suiça e Holanda +-40 000 km². Desde o 25 de Abril, qual foi a área total ardida? De acordo com a Pordata, desde 1980 arderam 2 240 996 hectares. Os números valem o que valem, quais são o valores reais? De acordo com os média, este ano foram detidos 70 incendiários, um bom trabalho das nossas polícias. No entanto, de acordo com o ICNF "A base de dados nacional de incêndios florestais regista, no período compreendido entre 1 de janeiro e 31 de julho de 2017, um total de 8.539 ocorrências (1.925 incêndios florestais e 6.614 fogachos) que resultaram em 128.195 hectares de área ardida de espaços florestais, entre povoamentos (76.422ha) e matos (51.773ha)". Não devem ter sido os 70 incendiários os responsáveis pelas 8.539 ocorrências. Mesmo se multiplicarmos o número de incendiários, os que não foram detidos, não seria fácil para as pessoas "tipo" que são descritas pelos media ( pobres de espírito, ignorantes, pirómanos, desempregados e alcoólicos) serem responsáveis por um número tão elevedo de ocorrências. Se somarmos o número provável de ocorrências  com origem nestes incendiários, no calor, vento ou por acidente, quentas ocorrências ficam por explicar? No país há algum organismo estatal ou privado a investigar o fenómeno dos incêndios em Portugal? Na minha opinião alguém anda a incendiar o país e não é a população e os média fazem parte da desinformação.
> Uma medida de fácil execução, com custos reduzidos no OE e com criação de empregos, seria a criação de postos de vigia aproveitando os locais existentes à centenas senão milhares de anos como castelos, construir os necessários, dotar os mesmos com o equipamento adequado como estações meteorológicas, binóculos, um rádio emissor/receptor portátil, equipamento visão infravermelhos etc. De início a contratação de 120 pessoas para vigia 24/24 em turnos de 8 horas. O contracto de trabalho teria a duração de 6 meses(Maio/Outubro), 600 Euros mensais. Os custos sem infraestruturas seriam inferiores a 600 000 Euros / ano. Qual seria a área coberta pelos 40 postos de vigia? Afinal, quais são os custos actuais para os contribuintes com o siresp, empresas de meios aéreos e outros negócios que desconhecemos?
> Alguém por aqui me pode informar qual o custo de uma pequena torre ou posto de vigia?
> Este ano qual é o intervalo de tempo em média entre a detecção e a chegada de meios?


Boas! Acho pertinentes algumas questões que colocas! 
Mas os dados de 1980 para a frente não estão correctos. De acordo com o site PORTDATA de 1980 a 1999 arderam no total (se não me enganei a somar) 1.757.054 hectares na totalidade, e de 2000 a 2015 arderam 2.059.493 hectares!
Também deveria ser interessante relacionar os dados da área ardida com as condições climatológicas, por exemplo no ano de 2003 a área ardida foi de 425.836 hectares e no ano de 2008 apenas de 17.565  hectares.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

IF Pombal avista-se de Fátima


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 15:44)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pombal avista-se de Fátima


Como parece estar?
Daqui vejo 3 incêndios, um para os lados do Marco de Canavezes(para estar mau) e dois para Santo Tirso.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

jonas disse:


> Como parece estar?
> Daqui vejo 3 incêndios, um para os lados do Marco de Canavezes(para estar mau) e dois para Santo Tirso.


já está em Resolução.. daqui tenho o telhado de uma casa a tapar...vejo só uma faixa preta a avolumar-se no horizonte..


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 15:59)

mais uma tarde, vamos ver se hoje não começa nenhum incêndio mais complicado
mais preocupantes neste momento, Santo Tirso e Tábua. Começou tambem um agora no Fundão


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

huguh disse:


> mais uma tarde, vamos ver se hoje não começa nenhum incêndio mais complicado
> mais preocupantes neste momento, Santo Tirso e Tábua. Começou tambem um agora no Fundão


Em Santo Tirso tambem vão aumentar os meios, não esta famoso, pelo menos visto daqui.


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 16:16)

jonas disse:


> Em Amarante tambem vão aumentar os meios, não esta famoso, pelo menos visto daqui.



já foi dominado e Tábua também
Atenção a Tomar e Fundão


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 16:18)

huguh disse:


> já foi dominado e Tábua também
> Atenção a Tomar e Fundão


Queria dizer Santo Tirso e não Amarante, já esta corrigido


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

Incêndios por cá:
A primeira foto e para Este, (não sei que incêndio é, e onde é).
A segunda é dos de Santo Tirso e Trofa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

De Gondomar avisto os incêndios que devem ser de Santo Tirso e Trofa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

Ambiente triste por cá.Céu cheio de fumo


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

Helicóptero acabou de sair aqui, ainda nenhuma ocorrência no site da ANPC, tem um delay um pouco significativo.

Edit: Reacendimento em Montalvão, desta manhã.


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

incêndio em Nisa... e de novo a arder em Tomar


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

Sim, 3 meios aéreos em Montalvão. Penso que seja reacendimento do de desta manhã, deverá ser dominado rapidamente, visto que está na mesma zona que o incêndio anterior de Nisa, não deve haver muito para arder, esperemos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2017 às 18:00)

Já vejo daqui muito fumo no horizonte, do incendio de Tomar.
O vento moderado mais uma vez a dificultar o combate.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Ago 2017 às 18:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já vejo daqui muito fumo no horizonte, do incendio de Tomar.
> O vento moderado mais uma vez a dificultar o combate.


de Fátima também


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 18:09)

104 operacionais em Montalvão mas parece que é puramente fumo branco e de baixa altitude, deve estar a ceder bem.


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

já cheira um pouco a queimado por aqui e vê-se algum fumo a surgir de oeste, do incêndio de Amarante


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2017 às 18:41)

Montalvão dominado.


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

Amarante-3 frentes e A4 cortada por precaução.


----------



## Devas (5 Ago 2017 às 19:09)

Incêndio em Tomar já chegou à Mata Nacional dos Sete Montes (Fonte: Notícias ao Minuto)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...mar-ja-chegou-a-mata-nacional-dos-sete-montes


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 19:12)

cada vez mais intenso o cheiro a queimado do incêndio de Amarante, mesmo a uns 50 km de distância... mas o vento tambem parece estar a soprar nesta direção


----------



## huguh (5 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

apesar das 3 frentes o incendio de Amarante não deve ser muito problemático porque tem-se mantido o mesmo numero de 70 bombeiros +/-, sem reforço de meios


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

E perto do parque aquático.
Não é uma zona problemática porque não tem muito para arder, ao contrário do outro lado do Tâmega, onde começam "as fraldas" do Marao.
Tomar dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2017 às 20:14)

Devas disse:


> Incêndio em Tomar já chegou à Mata Nacional dos Sete Montes (Fonte: Notícias ao Minuto)
> 
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...mar-ja-chegou-a-mata-nacional-dos-sete-montes


A sério? Isso fica entre a cidade e o Convento de Cristo!


----------



## Devas (5 Ago 2017 às 22:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Isso fica entre a cidade e o Convento de Cristo!



Sim @luismeteo3 o incêndio em Tomar atingiu a Mata Nacional dos Sete Montes mesmo por trás do Convento de Cristo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2017 às 22:57)

Devas disse:


> Sim @luismeteo3 o incêndio em Tomar atingiu a Mata Nacional dos Sete Montes mesmo por trás do Convento de Cristo.


Foi mesmo dentro da cidade... imagino que deve ter sido extremamente complicado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Ago 2017 às 23:42)

Esse inconfio em Amarante e na sra da graça 500 mts apx.
Tem um declive bastante íngreme.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2017 às 23:50)

*Alegado incendiário detido em Charneca da Caparica*
05 ago, 2017 - 23:09

Homem saiu, depois, em liberdade, com indicação para se apresentar, na segunda-feira, no Tribunal de Almada.
A GNR anunciou a detenção de um homem, com cerca de 50 anos, em Charneca da Caparica, no concelho de Almada (Setúbal), suspeito de ter ateado um foco de incêndio naquela zona, já extinto.

O Comando Territorial de Setúbal da GNR revelou à agência Lusa que o homem foi detido, às 16h15, por militares do posto de Charneca da Caparica, em "quase flagrante delito", ou seja, por existirem "indícios muito fortes de que tinha acabado de cometer o crime".

O presumível incendiário, cuja idade a GNR disse situar-se "na casa dos 50 anos", foi identificado e saiu, depois, em liberdade, com indicação para se apresentar, na segunda-feira, no Tribunal de Almada.

As chamas, que deflagraram "numa zona de mato", foram "rapidamente controladas pelos bombeiros", acrescentou a fonte da GNR.

Contactado pela Lusa, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Setúbal explicou que os bombeiros receberam, às 16h02, o alerta para este fogo, em mato, em Vale do Fetal, Charneca da Caparica.

O incêndio foi considerado extinto às 18h06, tendo a operação de combate mobilizado 30 operacionais e dez veículos, incluindo meios dos bombeiros, da GNR e do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Almada, disse o CDOS.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/90509/alegado_incendiario_detido_em_charneca_da_caparica?utm_source=rss


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2017 às 01:14)

Vários incêndios no Norte do país após as 0h...


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2017 às 01:53)

Ponte da barca com 2 incêndios acima dos 30 bombeiros
Terras de Bouro, 37
Valpaços, 32

em Arganil começou um depois da 1 da manhã e já conta com 65bombeiros


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 07:59)

Incêndios com mais de 30 opr a esta hora:
Cinfães:33 opr
Felgueiras:40 opr


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2017 às 11:57)

neste momento Santa maria da Feira 75bomb, 2MA
Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 40bomb, 2mA


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

Avisto fumo escuro aqui para a zona norte de Ourém / Pombal


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

Deve ser do incêndio em Miranda do Corvo, já conta com 208 operacionais e 10 MA


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

levantou daqui há uns 20min um heli ligeiro que costuma estar aqui "estacionado" no cais de Lamego e foi para norte, deverá ter ido para o incêndio de Valpaços que tem agora 2MA


----------



## huguh (6 Ago 2017 às 13:59)

mais de 200 bombeiros já em Miranda do Corvo e 10 MA em menos de uma hora
deve estar bem complicado!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

Deve-se também ao facto de não haver outros grandes incêndios no país, portanto deve haver reforço de meios quase imediato para ser dominado o mais depressa possível. Os incêndios têm sido rapidamente dominados ultimamente.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Ago 2017 às 15:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Deve-se também ao facto de não haver outros grandes incêndios no país, portanto deve haver reforço de meios quase imediato para ser dominado o mais depressa possível. Os incêndios têm sido rapidamente dominados ultimamente.


tal e qual... como o IF de Quiaios... é bom sinal: significa que não estão a ser desviados para outros incêndios


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

3 situações mais preocupantes:
Mirandela:80 opr e 3 MA
Gondomar:60 opr e 3 MA
Tavira:46 opr e 2 MA.


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 15:52)

O incêndio de Gondomar, já esteve pior...o combate deve estar a ser eficaz 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Fogo no concelho de Miranda do Corvo


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fogo no concelho de Miranda do Corvo


Já dominado.


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 16:18)

Incêndio a ganhar forca, por estas bandas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Enorme coluna de fumo para os lados da trofa

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

Avista se de Gondomar o incêndio da Trofa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

Estou na Trofa, enorme incendio com 3 frentes activas.

Enviado do meu 7070X através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

Aqui de Guimaraes também vejo.Impressionante como tomou estas proporções, pois há 30 min estava bem melhor.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/19824-incendio-urbano-mobiliza-80-operacionais


----------



## Ledo (6 Ago 2017 às 18:14)

Se for o que está no site da protecção civil com localização em covelas, já ontem nessa zona por volta das 9 da noite estava um pequeno foco de incêndioa a ser combatido que levou a corte da estrada municipal que liga sao romao a santo tirso e que foi cortada ao trânsito. Ontem foi para apalpar terreno e hoje lá conseguiram.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2017 às 18:44)

*Fogo em Miranda do Corvo dominado*
6 ago 2017 18:12

O incêndio que deflagrou hoje no concelho de Miranda do Corvo e chegou a ter quatro frentes ativas já foi dominado, informou o responsável da Proteção Civil Municipal. ...

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/fogo-em-miranda-do-corvo-dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2017 às 18:59)

Entretanto um incêndio em Tavira que continua ativo. 





Apesar de todos os critérios terem sido alcançados, não é ocorrência significativa ainda...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2017 às 19:12)

A ocorrência de Salvaterra de Magos é agora significativa. Foi evacuado um lar. Dois feridos ligeiros também.






Edit: Entretanto, Tavira dominado.


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2017 às 19:32)

Incêndio significativo perto da Trafaria,  consigo ver as labaredas daqui de Belém, está muito perto de uma fábrica de gás,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Ago 2017 às 20:36)

Snifa disse:


> Estou na Trofa, enorme incêndio com 3 frentes activas.



Situação muito complicada esta tarde na Trofa, de momento ainda é visível  aqui do Porto uma coluna grande de fumo.

Duas fotos que fiz no Local:


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2017 às 20:52)

Estou a passar na A3, e as chamas estão a 50-100 m.
Ainda são alguns km  de frente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

*Dominado fogo que ameaçou zona industrial da Trafaria*

Um incêndio deflagrou, este domingo, numa zona mato na localidade de Murfacém, Almada, perto da zona industrial da Trafaria, mas já foi dominado.

O alerta foi dado às 19.20 horas e para o local foram acionados 65 bombeiros apoiados por 17 viaturas.

As chamas lavraram numa zona de mato, perto de Porto Brandão, onde existem os silos da Repsol.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/set...o-de-zona-industrial-da-trafaria-8688809.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2017 às 21:19)

*Fogo que lavra na Trafaria combatido por 111 operacionais. Silos e casas protegidos*
6 ago 2017 20:39

O incêndio que lavra na Trafaria, Almada, está a ser combatido por 111 operacionais, mas os "pontos sensíveis" como habitações e silos estão "protegidos", disse hoje à Lusa fonte do Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS).

O fogo teve início às 19:20 "numa zona de mato, com algum pinhal" perto de Porto Brandão (Murfacém), onde existem habitações e os silos da Repsol, segundo a mesma fonte.

“Todos os pontos sensíveis estão protegidos com operacionais e meios de combate", adiantou à Lusa a mesma fonte, detalhando que o incêndio tem apenas uma frente ativa.

Neste momento o incêndio está a ser combatido por "111 operacionais apoiados por 30 veículos", disse o CNOS.

_(Notícia atualizada às 21h03)_
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/fogo-lavra-na-trafaria-junto-a-silos-da-repsol


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

Situação muito complicada na Trafaria, o fogo esteve a 40 metros do meu carro que estava estacionado no terminal da Transtejo. 












Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

Incêndio em Sesimbra já com 100 operacionais. Uma via cortada, pelos vistos.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Sesimbra já com 100 operacionais. Uma via cortada, pelos vistos.



Esperemos que não avance para as zonas sensíveis do Parque Natural da Arrábida.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

MSantos disse:


> Esperemos que não avance para as zonas sensíveis do Parque Natural da Arrábida.



Aparentemente será na Lagoa de Albufeira, se não o conseguirem dominar nas próximas horas a nortada prevista para o fim da tarde poderá levar o incêndio para a Herdade da Apostiça, que é um dos pulmões da Margem Sul.
Este ano é para arder tudo, se isto não é crime organizado então não sei o que pensar.


----------



## dASk (7 Ago 2017 às 14:45)

A mata da apostiça está muito bem limpa e ordenada e o vento está a empurrar o incendio para sul em direcção a Sesimbra. Já aquela zona que arde neste momento passo la muitas vezes quando vou para o Meco e já tinha dito à minha mulher que estava ali um barril de pólvora. As bermas da estrada perto da lagoa pequena estavam com pasto seco enorme e logo de seguida uma vasta area florestal densa também ela sem qualquer limpeza. Basta um cigarro com este vento....!


----------



## AJB (7 Ago 2017 às 14:45)

criz0r disse:


> Aparentemente será na Lagoa de Albufeira, se não o conseguirem dominar nas próximas horas a nortada prevista para o fim da tarde poderá levar o incêndio para a Herdade da Apostiça, que é um dos pulmões da Margem Sul.
> Este ano é para arder tudo, se isto não é crime organizado então não sei o que pensar.


Não posso deixar de lamentar este tipo de posts, ainda que a liberdade signifique isto mesmo!
Ha, repito, Ha fogo com intuito doloso, mas GRANDE parte das ignições são descuidos da população e reacendimentos! O incendio reportado aqui ontem da Trofa, é um reacendimento!
Só quem não esta minimamente informado pode fazer (poder pode sempre ) este tipo de afirmações!
O maior incendio do ano passado, rural bem entenda se) foi um churrasco atrás de uma habitação! O incendio rural do Rochoso, Guarda, deste ano foi uma motorroçadoura...querem mais exemplos????
So posso enquadrar a afirmação "este ano é para arder tudo" nas condições de seca severa e extrema...de resto, desculpem me a afirmação, apenas são afirmações populistas, genero Marta Soares


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2017 às 15:00)

Daqui ( Abrantes) Avisto grande coluna de fumo ....deduzo que do incendio S. Pedro -Tomar.

Alguem sabe o que se passa no Terreno , 

Vejo no Site 72- 17-2 MA, deve estar complicado, mas não sei, alguém está na zona ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 15:25)

Já com 101 operacionais em S. Pedro de Tomar, e 147 em Sesimbra (Lagoa de Albufeira). 3 e 6 meios aéreos respetivamente.


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

Daqui avisto, e não estou a gostar, está muito vento.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Aqui de Entrecampos é isto que se vê,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 15:42)

Duas frentes em Sesimbra.


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2017 às 16:05)

Fumo a Chegar á Bemposta, lá se vai a Visualização do Eclipse lunar as 20h30


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 16:07)

Entretanto fogo agrícola em Elvas já com 81 operacionais que lavra há algum tempo...

Edit: 218 operacionais em Sesimbra.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

srr disse:


> Fumo a Chegar á Bemposta, lá se vai a Visualização do Eclipse lunar as 20h30


não vejo nada de Fátima... parece completamente apagado...


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 16:15)

AJB disse:


> Não posso deixar de lamentar este tipo de posts, ainda que a liberdade signifique isto mesmo!
> Ha, repito, Ha fogo com intuito doloso, mas GRANDE parte das ignições são descuidos da população e reacendimentos! O incendio reportado aqui ontem da Trofa, é um reacendimento!
> Só quem não esta minimamente informado pode fazer (poder pode sempre ) este tipo de afirmações!
> O maior incendio do ano passado, rural bem entenda se) foi um churrasco atrás de uma habitação! O incendio rural do Rochoso, Guarda, deste ano foi uma motorroçadoura...querem mais exemplos????
> So posso enquadrar a afirmação "este ano é para arder tudo" nas condições de seca severa e extrema...de resto, desculpem me a afirmação, apenas são afirmações populistas, genero Marta Soares



Não me irei alongar no off-topic, até porque já é do conhecimento geral e muito já foi discutido relativamente ás ignições/reacendimentos.
Só queria que me respondesse o seguinte, porque é que ficou assim tão ofendido quando falei em origem criminosa? Isto é um Fórum onde todos podem e devem contribuir para a partilha do conhecimento, não é de todo um Fórum para vir lavar a roupa suja ainda para mais quando o foco essencial é a Meteorologia e Climatologia e não Incêndios Florestais visto que 90% dos seus comentários restringem-se a este tópico.
O incêndio de Pedrogão grande foi reacendimento? E os da Sertã,Mação,Belver,Vila Velha de Ródão também foram reacendimentos e descuídos da população ? Não quero dizer, que muitos deles não tenham outro tipo de origem sem ser dolosos, mas atirar-me areia para os olhos isso com a minha pessoa nunca pegou. E não acredito minimamente que alguém neste País ache que o que está acontecer em 2017 não se trate de organização criminosa. 

A coluna de fumo da margem sul está cada vez maior, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade nesta ultima hora e ainda nem atingiu sequer o pico.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

robinetinidol disse:


> não vejo nada de Fátima... parece completamente apagado...


Acabou de ser dado como dominado na última atualização.


----------



## AJB (7 Ago 2017 às 16:43)

criz0r disse:


> Não me irei alongar no off-topic, até porque já é do conhecimento geral e muito já foi discutido relativamente ás ignições/reacendimentos.
> Só queria que me respondesse o seguinte, porque é que ficou assim tão ofendido quando falei em origem criminosa? Isto é um Fórum onde todos podem e devem contribuir para a partilha do conhecimento, não é de todo um Fórum para vir lavar a roupa suja ainda para mais quando o foco essencial é a Meteorologia e Climatologia e não Incêndios Florestais visto que 90% dos seus comentários restringem-se a este tópico.
> O incêndio de Pedrogão grande foi reacendimento? E os da Sertã,Mação,Belver,Vila Velha de Ródão também foram reacendimentos e descuídos da população ? Não quero dizer, que muitos deles não tenham outro tipo de origem sem ser dolosos, mas atirar-me areia para os olhos isso com a minha pessoa nunca pegou. E não acredito minimamente que alguém neste País ache que o que está acontecer em 2017 não se trate de organização criminosa.
> 
> A coluna de fumo da margem sul está cada vez maior, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade nesta ultima hora e ainda nem atingiu sequer o pico.


É a tua opinião!


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2017 às 16:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> não vejo nada de Fátima... parece completamente apagado...



Como o Vento está de Norte para Sul, como querias ver de Fátima ?

Dominado, mas não apagado.

È Muito Mau, esta zona ardeu toda o Ano passado e este ano novamente,,,,os efeitos nefastos são ainda mais ampliados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

Incêndio em Farta Vacas  no Concelho de Lagos, conta já com 54 operacionais, 14 veículos e 1 MA.

Subiu, para 65 operacionais , 15 veículos e 2 MA


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

99 operacionais em Elvas, estranho ainda não terem controlado o fogo, o vento (que está forte) não deve estar a tornar as coisas fáceis. É terreno maioritariamente agrícola sem árvores de grande porte.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 17:22)

109 operacionais em Elvas e acaba de levantar o helicóptero de combate às chamas aqui de Portalegre.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

Mais de 100 operacionais em Farta Vacas, com 2 MA.

Continua a aumentar os meios, já com 116 operacionais e 3 MA. Com a Barragem da Bravura, bem perto, do incêndio.


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2017 às 17:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais de 100 operacionais em Farta Vacas, com 2 MA.


Acabaram de me desviar da A22(mas que bom inicio de ferias), pois esta cortada devido ao incêndio.Agora tenho de ligar o GPS...
Quanto ao incêndio, parece um "incêndio de vento" com alguma extensão.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 17:42)

Boas, @srr pelos vistos Alferrarede já anda a arder outra vez, consegues vislumbrar alguma coisa por esses lados ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 17:50)

3 VFCI's de Portalegre em marcha de urgência em direção a Elvas há coisa de 10 minutos, parece que está complicado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

Existem relatos no Facebook que andam condutores em contra-mão devido ao incêndio, na A22 sem autoridades. 

Quem vai para Lagos na A22 sair no nó de Portimão/Monchique, quem vem de Lagos sair no nó de Odiáxere ou seguir pela 125 sem entrar na A22.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 18:06)

Um incêndio na Guarda também já ativo há mais de 3 horas, mas ainda não ultrapassa os 100 operacionais. Não consta das significativas, no entanto... A de Elvas supostamente já seria também.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 18:48)

Já estão todos nas significativas,

Elvas com duas frentes, Guarda igualmente com duas frentes.


Edit: Duas frentes em Odiáxere também.
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/incendio-leva-ao-corte-da-via-do-infante-em-lagos-8690735.html

Edit 2: Acaba de voltar um dos helicópteros do incêndio de Elvas, talvez já esteja a ser dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

*Incêndios: Fogo em Lagos obrigou ao corte da Via do Infante*
7 ago 2017 18:54

Os bombeiros estão a combater um incêndio florestal em Odiáxere, concelho de Lagos, no Algarve, com duas frentes ativas e que obrigou hoje ao corte da Via do Infante (A22), em duas zonas distintas, disse fonte da Proteção Civil.

O segundo comandante do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro, Abel Gomes, disse à agência Lusa que o alerta para o incêndio foi recebido às 16:30 e cerca de duas horas depois estavam empenhados no combate ao fogo 133 operacionais, com 35 veículos e três meios aéreos.

“Trata-se de um fogo ativo em duas frentes, mas os meios estão posicionados e esperamos conseguir dominá-lo, o que ainda não aconteceu”, afirmou Abel Gomes, precisando que “a zona que está a arder é de mato e eucalipto, há algumas habitações, mas os meios estão atentos e atuarão em caso de haver algum risco”.

O segundo comandante disse também que o vento não está a facilitar os trabalhos e os bombeiros estão a defrontar-se com algumas projeções, tendo o fogo obrigado a “cortar a A22 no sentido Lagos-Portimão, ao quilómetro 5,7, e no sentido Albufeira-Portimão, ao quilómetro 11,3”.

O trânsito está a ser desviado para a Estrada Nacional 125, referiu ainda a mesma fonte.

“Esperamos que, com estes meios, e alguns que estão a caminho, consigamos resolver a situação e dominar o incêndio”, acrescentou. http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendios-fogo-em-lagos-obrigou-ao-corte-da-via-do-infante


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/ince...strada-entre-elvas-e-campo-maior-8690869.html

*Incêndios: Fogo obriga a corte da estrada entre Elvas e Campo Maior*

_"O incêndio que está a lavrar desde as 14:54 de hoje perto de Elvas obrigou ao corte da Estrada Nacional 373 entre a cidade raiana e Campo Maior, no distrito de Portalegre, disse fonte da Proteção Civil.

A mesma fonte adiantou à agência Lusa que também está cortada ao trânsito a Estrada Municipal 116, entre Elvas e o Caia."_


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Todos os incêndios significativos foram dominados. Sesimbra, Elvas e Guarda (Gouveia).


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2017 às 20:50)

incêndio urbano em Faro... uma casa a arder, felizmente do outro lado da rua dos bombeiros municipais, cerca das 20:00.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

*Detido suspeito de atear vários fogos em Vendas Novas*
07 ago, 2017 - 20:41

O homem levantou suspeitas pelo seu comportamento quando os militares ouviam testemunhas e moradores, na sequência de um incêndio.

Um homem de 32 anos foi detido, em Vendas Novas, no distrito de Évora, por suspeita de ter ateado vários incêndios naquele concelho, anunciou esta segunda-feira a GNR.

Em comunicado enviado à agência Lusa, o Comando Territorial de Évora da GNR indicou que o suspeito foi identificado, no domingo, por militares do Núcleo de Protecção Ambiental de Montemor-o-Novo, e que comunicou o caso à Polícia Judiciária (PJ), que procedeu à detenção do homem.

Contactada pela Lusa, fonte da GNR adiantou que o detido levantou suspeitas pelo seu comportamento quando os militares ouviam testemunhas e moradores, na sequência de um fogo.

O homem foi identificado como presumível autor da ignição, bem como de outras ocorrências anteriores no mesmo concelho, referiu a GNR.

O homem vai ser presente a um juiz para primeiro interrogatório no Tribunal Judicial de Montemor-o-Novo.

A nível nacional, a PJ já deteve, desde o início deste ano, mais de 40 pessoas pela autoria do mesmo crime.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/90615/detido_suspeito_de_atear_varios_fogos_em_vendas_novas?utm_source=rss


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 01:57)




----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2017 às 14:23)

Incêndio 1km a sul de onde moro, na zona do Viso Sul


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 14:40)

A nortada intensifica-se e começa a mesma cantiga, neste momento a  NE da minha localização actual em Entrecampos.








Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (8 Ago 2017 às 14:40)

Nickname disse:


> Incêndio 1km a sul de onde moro, na zona do Viso Sul


Consigo ver de minha casa. Parece já estar dominado. Mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2017 às 14:44)

dahon disse:


> Consigo ver de minha casa. Parece já estar dominado. Mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.



Sim, já está com melhor aspecto, mas chegou a estar bem pior do que na minha foto....
Estiveram pelo menos 2 helicópteros e 2 pequenos aviões no combate, o fogo cedeu bem quando eles chegaram.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2017 às 14:44)

Incêndio na Tábua (Coimbra) com 185 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos. Entretanto o incêndio visto de Entrecampos parece ser em Loures.


----------



## dahon (8 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

Nickname disse:


> Sim, já está com melhor aspecto, mas chegou a estar bem pior do que na minha foto....
> Estiveram pelo menos 2 helicópteros e 2 pequenos aviões no combate, o fogo cedeu bem quando eles chegaram.



Sim. Também reparei que assim que chegaram os dois fireboss o incêndio rápidamente foi dominado. É preciosa a ajuda destes dois meios aéreos nesta região. Principalmente pela sua proximidade.

Edit: O helicóptero ligeiro já regressaram ao aeródromo.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 14:53)

2 incêndios no espaço de cerca de 20 minutos. Algo aqui não bate certo...










Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2017 às 14:55)

Há dois incêndios agora a Norte de Lisboa, um no Catujal e outro em Pêro Pinheiro.


----------



## Geopower (8 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Cheiro intenso a queimado no Areeiro. Visível fumo vindo de Norte/NW.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 15:17)

Está de facto quase irrespirável e só se vê faúlhas pelo ar aqui em Entrecampos.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

bem díficil em Tábua


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

286 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos na Tábua.


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2017 às 15:55)

Em Lisboa, alguém sabe como está a situação?


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 16:22)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Lisboa, alguém sabe como está a situação?



Já quase não vislumbro fumo, penso que já devem ter sido dominados.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2017 às 17:32)

no incendio do Catujal estão a arder agora alguns armazens e barracões e houve já a explosão de uma garrafa de gás
ao que parece as estradas para aquele local são muito más


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Estranho porque esse incêndio está dado como dominado.

3 frentes na Tábua:


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2017 às 18:20)

mais de 100 bombeiros em Sta Maria da Feira e mais de 250 e 5meios aéreos em São Pedro do Sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2017 às 22:10)




----------



## nelson972 (9 Ago 2017 às 14:43)

Um incendio na serra junto a Minde, avança contra o vento, nao deve durar muito mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 15:21)

Reacendimento na Tábua, nada na ProCiv mas:


----------



## ruijacome (9 Ago 2017 às 15:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reacendimento na Tábua, nada na ProCiv mas:



As reativações só voltam a pagina 3 horas depois se não passar a resolução.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

Possível reacendimento do incêndio no Sardoal em Cabeça das Mós. Já conta com 54 meios humanos 11 terrestres e 1 aéreo.

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Sardoal, Sardoal https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140045892fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2017 às 16:08)

nelson972 disse:


> Um incendio na serra junto a Minde, avança contra o vento, nao deve durar muito mais.



Ocorrência significativa - com 127 operacionais 38 meios terrestres e 4 meios aéreos, continua em curso.


----------



## nelson972 (9 Ago 2017 às 16:33)

MSantos disse:


> Ocorrência significativa - com 127 operacionais 38 meios terrestres e 4 meios aéreos, continua em curso.




Tantos meios? daqui nao consigo ver com clareza. Um heli esta no local. E o fogo esta' quase extinto:






Edit: Desconheço se existe mais alguma frente, porque nesta vertente da serra, esta' controlado:


----------



## AJB (9 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

Nesta fase muitos meios não significam necessariamente um if muito grande...


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

por aqui passaram por mim ainda não eram 15h, 3 tanques dos bombeiros da Régua para um incêndio
agora que estava a chegar a casa passaram por mim de novo, já de regresso do incêndio

pelo que vejo no site da ANPC foi um incêndio em Sedielos que já está felizmente, em conclusão


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2017 às 17:19)

nelson972 disse:


> Tantos meios? daqui nao consigo ver com clareza. Um heli esta no local. E o fogo esta' quase extinto:
> 
> Edit: Desconheço se existe mais alguma frente, porque nesta vertente da serra, esta' controlado:



Estará agora 125 operacionais 38 meios terrestres e 2 meios aéreos que combatem duas frentes activas, sendo que essa das imagens deverá estar a ceder ao combate.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Estará agora 125 operacionais 38 meios terrestres e 2 meios aéreos que combatem duas frentes activas, sendo que essa das imagens deverá estar a ceder ao combate.



Eu chegei agora mesmo de onde trabalho em Alcanena, e por volta das 16: 30 pairava no ar o cheiro a queimado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

Reacendimento de Tábua já nas significativas - 424 operacionais. Amarante entretanto dominado.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 18:46)

Enorme coluna de fumo que avisto daqui do Incêndio de Vila Real
mais de 200 bombeiros no local e 1 MA segundo a ANPC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 19:02)

Incêndio na Aldeia do Mato em Abrantes também já com 204 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 19:28)

Em Vagos já passam os 200 opr e tem 2 frentes ativas


----------



## DaniFR (9 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

Incêndio de Vagos, visto de Coimbra:


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

continua enorme a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Vila Real... não deve estar fácil


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

Eu vi esse incêndio de sedielos, Vila real, quando vim de viagem de Lamego até Gondomar...havia uma coluna de fumo considerável 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

Incêndio de Vagos já esta no distrito de Coimbra.Fonte:Ocorrências em Coimbra


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2017 às 19:46)

Daqui do Porto é bem visível a coluna de fumo do incêndio em Vila Real.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 19:51)

Já é visível daqui uma coluna de fumo já de grande dimensão, do incendio de Abrantes, em Aldeia do Mato.
O vento moderado a forte continua a soprar de forma persistente.

*ABRANTES | INCÊNDIO EM ALDEIA DO MATO MOBILIZA CERCA DE 300 BOMBEIROS*

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-incendio-em-aldeia-do-mato-mobiliza-cerca-de-300-bombeiros/


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 20:07)

*Vento muito forte dificulta combate a fogo em Vila Real*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/845490/vento-muito-forte-dificulta-combate-a-fogo-em-vila-real


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Passaram agora aqui, penso que eram 2 aviões fireboss em direção a sul vindos do incendio de Vila Real...
acabou o trabalho deles por hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2017 às 20:36)

O site da Protecção Civil oculta desde do início o incêndio da Tábua, já ontem o incêndio estava a lavrar, mas na página não aparece, só aparece nas ocorrências significativas e no distrito de Coimbra nem 1 meio aéreo está a actuar, já para não falar dos 123 operacionais no distrito de Coimbra se só em Tábua estão 426 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

"URGENTE
Arde o Alvão na zona de Samardã, Vila Real, Portugal.
Fotos enviadas por Tiago Fernandes."

Por aqui agora já se sente bem o cheiro a queimado, do incendio de Abrantes.


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

Novo incêndio em Alenquer com 65 opr


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

já mais de 300 operacionais em Vila Real
a esta hora a coluna de fumo ainda é bem negra


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:14)




----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

370 operacionais na Aldeia do Mato, pelos vistos sem sinal de melhora.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2017 às 21:16)

A coluna de fumo do incêndio em Vila Real, vista ao fim do dia ( 20:31 h) do aeródromo de Mogadouro:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

Em S.M da Feira o incêndio já tem no combate 122 opr.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

Tábua dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> 370 operacionais na Aldeia do Mato, pelos vistos sem sinal de melhora.



Com o vento moderado, diria assim por alto, com rajadas entre os 60 a 70 km/h e numa zona de eucaliptais, como se pode ver na foto que eu publiquei em cima, de certeza que o fogo deve "correr" a uma velocidade medonha.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 21:24)

Aldeia do Mato com cinco frentes!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Ago 2017 às 21:29)

Incrivel o céu todo coberto por fumo e um cheiro intenso aqui por estes lados, provávelmente do incêndio da aldeia do mato, este ano está de loucos.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 21:33)

Intenso reforço de meios em Abrantes, mais grupos de reforço na lista.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 21:39)

o incêndio de Abrantes é bem perto da zona da enorme albufeira da Barragem de Castelo de bode
não lhes serve é de muito de noite...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:43)

Mais um incendio, que começou agora ás 21:20, no Vale da Serra, em Torres Novas, em zona protegida do PNSAC, e já estão no local 13 op e 4 veiculos.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais um incendio, que começou agora ás 21:20, no Vale da Serra, em Torres Novas, em zona protegida do PNSAC, e já estão no local 13 op e 4 veiculos.


onde o meu avô tem muitas oliveiras (


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

438 operacionais na Aldeia do Mato (no mapa que atualiza mais frequentemente).


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

Segundo Diário de um Bombeiro, o IF Pedra Figueira reacendeu violentamente, estando já a descer a encosta que vai para Cortes do meio, Serra da Estrela.
Situações mais complicadas:
- Abrantes
- Vagos aka Cantanhede
- Vila Real - Alvão
Tábua já dominado, mas ainda muito perigoso
Alguns IF dispersos por Lisboa
Um IF recente numa área de enorme mancha florestal - zona de Pombal - Mata Mourisca (2005  )


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

GRIF 02 de Portalegre agora no TO de Abrantes. Segundo report que vi, de Ponte de Sôr. Mantêm-se as cinco frentes.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

Com esta situação de vento forte e sem possibilidade de meios aéreos, vai ser muito complicado.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

a zona de Vila Real que está a arder que é a do Parque do Alvão, é enorme...  se não for controlado bem pode sair dali (mais um) grande incêndio do ano


----------



## jonas (9 Ago 2017 às 22:47)

Vila real ativou o plano de emergência municipal e 3 aldeias estão a ser evacuadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2017 às 23:21)

Duas vias cortadas em Abrantes: EN 547 - Paulo / Chainça; Estrada que liga Abrantes a Sentieiras. Mantêm-se as cinco frentes, e 543 operacionais.

Em Vila Real:
Via cortada - EM 313 cortada entre a Aldeia de Muas e a Aldeia de Borbela, e 392 operacionais.

Parece que o plano de emergência em Vila Real já está ativado há umas horas:


----------



## dvieira (9 Ago 2017 às 23:49)

Parece que vamos ultrapassar a 200 ignições no dia de hoje.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

aumentou para 3 frentes em Vila REal e continuam as 5 em Abrantes.. que miséria

*Incêndios: Câmara de Vila Real aciona Plano de Emergência Municipal*

O presidente da Câmara de Vila Real perspetiva uma "noite longa" devido ao incêndio e pede à população para se manter atenta.


http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...na-plano-de-emergencia-municipal-8696272.html


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 00:17)

dvieira disse:


> Parece que vamos ultrapassar a 200 ignições no dia de hoje.



Nem tão pouco quero imaginar sequer o nº de ignições desde o início do Verão. Já deve ir para números manifestamente rídiculos para um País com pouco mais de 800km de território Continental. Enfim.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 00:28)

http://centrotv.pt/fogo-causou-panico-em-varzea-de-candosa/


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 00:28)

https://www.bps.pt/2017/08/10/if-abrantes-e-vila-real-em-grandes-dificuldades/


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 00:41)

IF Torres Novas - Serra d'Aire nas ocorrências significativas


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 01:00)

Braga/Amares também. Abrantes continua com cinco frentes e Vila Real com três.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Vagos dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 01:28)

Entretanto em Vila Real a EM313 reabriu, e a EM312 foi cortada. Menos uma frente também.








Em Abrantes mais vias cortadas e continuam as cinco frentes.





Edit: Vagos dominado, mas no direto da CMTV ainda parece ter alguma agressividade.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 02:16)

Secretário de Estado da Administração Interna está em Abrantes agora. Cinco frentes ainda.


----------



## Zulo (10 Ago 2017 às 03:11)

Passei pelo IF de Abrantes pelas 23:25 mais ou menos, na A23, do lado de trás do monte só se via o céu vermelho (chamas e fumo!).. Nesse preciso momento, a dada altura começa a subir bastante, logo nessa altura salta me um tubo do intercooler do carro,ou seja, perco força mas lá chegámos à area se serviço seguinte!!
Tudo isto para vos dizer que já a essa hora a situação não estava nada fácil, apanhei um valente susto e ainda estava longe!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 03:49)

Reativação da Covilhã, e Penafiel já ocorrências significativas. Entretanto, número de meios a baixar em Abrantes, apesar de ainda serem indicadas cinco frentes. Talvez esteja a ceder ao combate.


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 08:12)

3 incêndios de grandes dimensões ativos:Abrantes com 5 frentes, Vila Real com 2 frentes e Covilhã com 1 frente.
Conheço bem a zona do incêndio da covilha, se o incêndio consegue passar para o outro lado da N230, poderá resultar noutro grande incêndio.


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

Lamentavelmente, o Incendio de Abrantes ARDEU toda a noite.

Se não o pararem na proxima hora vai ser ainda mais complicado.

Estou desolado, a região mais Bonita de Abrantes Já ARDEU TODA.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 08:32)

Boas 

Por aqui já nao se vê nenhuma coluna de fumo do incêndio de Vila Real. 
Não sei se terá melhorado ou não, esperemos que sim 
Já passaram meios aéreos para la

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 08:38)

6 feridos ligeiros em Vila Real (5 bombeiros e 1 civil)
Segundo Patricia Gaspar tem 1 frente a ceder a meios.


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 09:53)

2017140046023 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM FERREIRA DO ZÊZERE Águas Belas ÁGUAS BELAS 2017.08.10 09:23 Mato 14 4 0
2017140045964 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM TORRES NOVAS Pedrógão Vale da Serra 2017.08.09 21:19 Mato 79 24 0
2017140045924 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM ABRANTES Aldeia do Mato e Souto ALDEIA DO MATO 2017.08.09 18:14 Povoamento Florestal 528 165 8
2017140045822 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SANTARÉM ALCANENA Moitas Venda Casais Robustos 2017.08.09 11:30 Mato 25 8 0

*Oito Meios aéreos em Abrantes - VAMOS SER SE RESULTA

Os Canaderes podem fazer descargas de 6 em 6 minutos . o Incendios Ronda os Braços da Barragem de Castelo bode*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2017 às 10:17)

Vejo muito fumo a norte e noroeste, a correr em direção ao mar. Incêndios do interior?ou é algum a norte da Serra.de sintra?


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vejo muito fumo a norte e noroeste, a correr em direção ao mar. Incêndios do interior?ou é algum a norte da Serra.de sintra?



Penso que sim, porque estou em Abrantes e Durante toda a Noite e mesmo agora o Vento está no sentido de Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 10:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vejo muito fumo a norte e noroeste, a correr em direção ao mar. Incêndios do interior?ou é algum a norte da Serra.de sintra?



É verdade, vim até cá fora do edifício e por trás de mim vejo uma extensa camada de fumo provavelmente destes dois incêndios activos:

2017110145725 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LISBOA SINTRA Algueirão-Mem Martins Tapada das Mercês 2017.08.10 09:05 Mato 

2017110145736 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LISBOA OEIRAS Porto Salvo Talaíde 2017.08.10 09:27


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 10:29)

Abrantes com 2 frentes.


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 10:29)

Abrantes com 2 frentes.


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 10:53)

Estou sem meios de contacto, alguem me pode confirmar ( talvez na TV esteja a dar em directo)

Se estão casas a arder em Abrantes ???????


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 11:10)

Já tenho mais informações é mesmo na Carreira  do Mato ; Casa de Arrumos ao lado de Casa de 1º Habitação


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

Agora que vem dias muito quentes nos próximos dias , vai começar a vir novamente muitos incêndios enfim ...


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 11:24)

srr disse:


> Já tenho mais informações é mesmo na Carreira do Mato ; Casa de Arrumos ao lado de Casa de 1º Habitação



Infelizmente, os 3 canais de notícias 24/7 estão a transmitir programas desportivos. Raio de País este que só interessa o Futebol.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 11:33)

neste momento

1 frente - Covilhã, 196op, 7MA
1 frente - Vila Real, 420op, 4MA
2 frentes - Abrantes, 528op, 8MA
Boticas, 49op, 2MA
Nelas, 65op, 2MA

quando não há notícias é so incêndios 24h na tv, agora com futebol já não interessa


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2017 às 12:08)

Incêndio em Marreiros (São Bartolomeu de Messines) - 50 op, 2 MA

Segundo, a Protecção Civil, só a partir desta tarde, é que se vai instalar uma corrente de leste moderada, quando as estações do IPMA, já têm todas as estações com vento de E/NE. 

Edit: Afinal, a localização do incêndio mudou e é, em Albufeira, Olhos de Água e não em São Bartolomeu de Messines, grande gaffe do Prociv, mas já está em fase de rescaldo.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 12:36)

Situação complicada com habitações em risco na localidade de Carreira do Mato em Abrantes - directo Sic Notícias.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 13:00)

baixaram em cerca de 50 os operacionais em Vila Real
ou está a melhorar ou estão a ir para outros incêndios
em Montalegre já 81 op e 4MA


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 13:21)

Mais uma vez, Sardoal - 19 Meios Humanos e 6 viaturas. Não tardará muito para os meios aéreos aparecerem no local tendo em conta a perigosidade da zona.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 13:46)

huguh disse:


> baixaram em cerca de 50 os operacionais em Vila Real
> ou está a melhorar ou estão a ir para outros incêndios
> em Montalegre já 81 op e 4MA



continuam a baixar os meios em Vila Real, estão a ser enviados para Montalegre como disseram à pouco na tv


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

A1 cortada nos 2 sentidos entre Coimbra norte e Mealhada. (ultima hora: RTP1)


----------



## kikofra (10 Ago 2017 às 13:57)




----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 14:02)

14:00 - 17 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1476 meios humanos, 425 meios terrestres e 27 meios aéreos.

Qualquer dia nem 100 aviões serão suficientes. É triste, muito triste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 14:07)

*Em atualização Incêndio na zona da Mealhada obriga ao corte da A1 nos dois sentidos*
10 ago 2017 13:54


Um incêndio na zona da Mealhada obrigou ao corte da A1 em ambos os sentidos. No sentido Porto-Lisboa o trânsito está cortado no nó da Mealhada. No sentido oposto, o nó dá-se no nó de Coimbra Norte, segundo o que é avançado pela TSF, que cita fonte da GNR da Mealhada.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, o trânsito foi cortado nos dois sentidos pelas 13h25.

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...lhada-obriga-ao-corte-da-a1-nos-dois-sentidos


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

Já 116 operacionais em Boticas; Vila Real baixa para uma frente. Mantém-se as duas em Abrantes.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

Coluna de fumo na margem sul, não sei precisar o local mas é na direcção da Serra da Arrábida.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 14:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já 116 operacionais em Montalegre, Vila Real baixa para uma frente. Mantém-se as duas em Abrantes.


que, por lapso, é em Boticas


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> que, por lapso, é em Boticas


É verdade, é em Boticas. Corrigido.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

Incêndio na Mealhada e em Ançã






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Em atualização Incêndio na zona da Mealhada obriga ao corte da A1 nos dois sentidos*
> 10 ago 2017 13:54
> 
> 
> ...



Já lá estão 113 operacionais 26 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Ago 2017 às 14:40)

criz0r disse:


> Coluna de fumo na margem sul, não sei precisar o local mas é na direcção da Serra da Arrábida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa coluna de fumo é visível de Sesimbra a NE. Ouvi sirenes de bombeiros, se tivesse de apostar, diria zona da Quinta do Conde/ Coina, Moita ou Barreiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Sim, é na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

o incendio de Montalegre (que afinal é em Beça, Boticas) esteve mais de 3h com o local errado...
ainda são  uns 13km de distância


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Essa coluna de fumo é visível de Sesimbra a NE. Ouvi sirenes de bombeiros, se tivesse de apostar, diria zona da Quinta do Conde/ Coina, Moita ou Barreiro.



Aqui está, nem mais.

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Setúbal, Sesimbra, Quinta Do Conde https://fogos.pt?fire=2017150069183fogos.pt/?fire=20171500… #FogosPT
​


----------



## kikofra (10 Ago 2017 às 14:44)

Alguem por leiria? Parece que esta a arder no lapedo, alguem sabe mais info?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 14:51)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem por leiria? Parece que esta a arder no lapedo, alguem sabe mais info?


pois, parece que sim... já dominado... se for mais para a direita, será muito complicado (Caranguejeira)


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

IF Serra d'Aire reactivou..


----------



## kikofra (10 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> pois, parece que sim... já dominado... se for mais para a direita, será muito complicado (Caranguejeira)


obrigado 
pelos vistos mudaram o local da ocorrencia para a caxieira, aquilo ha uns anos no lapedo mesmo foi complicado, estava com medo que virasse tudo cinza


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

kikofra disse:


> obrigado
> pelos vistos mudaram o local da ocorrencia para a caxieira, aquilo ha uns anos no lapedo mesmo foi complicado, estava com medo que virasse tudo cinza


2005, não é? Colmeias, Leão, Longra, Raposeira, Memória... a minha tia do Feijão ficou com as traseiras da casa (pinhal) todas em cinza.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Ago 2017 às 15:16)

Evolução do incêndio na Mealhada:


----------



## AJB (10 Ago 2017 às 15:17)

Vai acelerar daqui a bocado...


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Se olharem para o radar do IPMA vêem a enorme mancha provocada pela coluna de fumo do enorme incêndio que lavra em Abrantes, que também já é bem visível no sat24.


----------



## kikofra (10 Ago 2017 às 15:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> 2005, não é? Colmeias, Leão, Longra, Raposeira, Memória... a minha tia do Feijão ficou com as traseiras da casa (pinhal) todas em cinza.


Penso que devera ter sido, eu ainda era pequeno, lembro me que o meu pai ainda andou la uns dias a combater


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 15:31)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Serra d'Aire reactivou..


Da minha casa já vejo fumo desse incêndio...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 15:34)

MSantos disse:


> Se olharem para o radar do IPMA vêem a enorme mancha provocada pela coluna de fumo do enorme incêndio que lavra em Abrantes, que também já é bem visível no sat24.









Entretanto:

83 operacionais na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 15:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Da minha casa já vejo fumo desse incêndio...


a sério? Meu Deus...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 15:40)

Abrantes dispara para 615 operacionais (no mapa, onde é atualizado frequentemente). A situação está tudo menos fácil. Daqui de Portalegre dá para ver algum fumo ao longe.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

O País está a arder um pouco por todo o lado, sempre que vou à varanda do edifício vejo camadas de fumo em todos os Quadrantes. Nunca vi nada assim.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

criz0r disse:


> O País está a arder um pouco por todo o lado, sempre que vou à varanda do edifício vejo camadas de fumo em todos os Quadrantes. Nunca vi nada assim.



Com este número de ignições, deveremos estar a aproximar-nos do "limite" do sistema. Infelizmente penso que algumas destas ignições vão transformar-se em grandes IF esta tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> a sério? Meu Deus...


Só pode ser daí, vem dessa direcção...


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só pode ser daí, vem dessa direcção...


7 bombeiros


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 15:57)

ouço mais do que um meio aéreo ao longe.. ainda não percebi aonde é que andam
pelo que vejo no mapa só pode ser o incêndio de Vila Real.. talvez estejam a vir reabastecer mais aqui ao perto


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

huguh disse:


> ouço mais do que um meio aéreo ao longe.. ainda não percebi aonde é que andam
> pelo que vejo no mapa só pode ser o incêndio de Vila Real.. talvez estejam a vir reabastecer mais aqui ao perto


em Vila Real está quase apagado?


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

Incêndios bem visíveis no Sat24, assim como as cicatrizes de fogos anteriores..


----------



## AJB (10 Ago 2017 às 16:12)

Hawk disse:


> Com este número de ignições, deveremos estar a aproximar-nos do "limite" do sistema. Infelizmente penso que algumas destas ignições vão transformar-se em grandes IF esta tarde.


O sistema colapsou no dia do IF de Pedrogão...foi a "vitima" 0!!!
Depois disso o sistema ja colapsou varias vezes...o "mito" de que o sistema apenas colapsava com 200 ocorrencias ou mais, não passa disso mesmo...um mito!
O ataque ampliado é o nosso "calcanhar de Aquiles"


----------



## nelson972 (10 Ago 2017 às 16:17)

MSantos disse:


> Se olharem para o radar do IPMA vêem a enorme mancha provocada pela coluna de fumo do enorme incêndio que lavra em Abrantes, que também já é bem visível no sat24.


Visto desde minde, há cerca de uma hora atrás. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 16:26)

Abrantes aumenta para três frentes...


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 16:27)

Uma das Frentes, com Chama bem Visivel e altissima


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 16:28)

IF Abrantes sobe para 3 frentes activas. Se não o controlarem até ao cair da noite, vai ser muito complicado tendo em conta a humidade à volta dos 20% prevista.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

6 Meios aéreos na Mealhada. De 1 »» 6. Os de Boticas estão a ser desviados para lá


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

A mancha verde já é escassa, a seca a piorar e os incêndios a devastar o resto. Satélite Aqua,


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> em Vila Real está quase apagado?



penso que sim, deve estar mais controlado, embora com a tarde nunca se saiba..

Neste momento:

2 frentes - Covilhã, 184op, 2MA
1 frente - Vila Real, 384op, 2MA
3 frentes - Abrantes, 644op, 9MA
1 frente - Boticas, 125op, 2MA
1 frente - Mealhada, 241op, 7MA
Grândola, 112op, 2MA


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 16:51)

*Boticas dominado *


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 17:02)

Abrantes - Os proprios bombeiros "em OFF"  dissem se DESESPERADOS


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

no incêndio da Mealhada, a A1 está cortada nos 2 sentidos entre o km 199 e 210
Novo incêndio em Póvoa de Sta Cristina, Montemor-o-Velho


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Por aqui vejo a enorme coluna do incendio de Abrantes, e aquilo pelo aspecto parace não estar fácil.
O céu está a ficar saturado de tanto fumo, e o sol está a ficar cada vez mais pequeno.


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 17:50)

Perimetro NORTE de Abrantes Ameaçado neste momento.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

E entretanto... pelo sat24, nota-se que está a complicar-se a situação em Unhais da Serra e em Grândola!!


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 18:12)

no incendio de Abrantes ao que parece agora sem vento mas ainda 3 frentes, preocupação que o incêndio vá para a cidade.
Para se ver a dimensão do incêndio, uma faúlha passou toda a albufeira da barragem de castelo de Bode e começou um foco no concelho de Tomar, felizmente rapidamente controlado.

muito vento no incendio da Mealhada, que já está a arder no concelho de Cantanhede , distrito de Coimbra


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

O problema do vento, também mencionado pela ANPC no briefing da tarde, é que apesar de fraco, vai ser de Leste, ou seja, vento fraco, mas quente, o que baixa a humidade e dificulta o combate na mesma. Espero que consigam fazer alguma coisa ao de Abrantes, porque parece complicadíssimo, e parece que está a haver evacuações na  freguesia de Aldeia do Mato (acho, está nos diretos do TomarTV na página anterior).


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 18:14)

*Incêndio de Vila Real dominado *


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

A densidade da nuvem de fumo em Lisboa é notória, o Sol está alaranjado.







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

Circulação ferroviária na Linha do Sul interrompida em Grândola. Duas frentes.


----------



## jkmc (10 Ago 2017 às 18:29)

Cada ano é a mesma historia que se repete e repete. 
Como é possivel aceitar destruicoes, estradas cortadas, mortes, feridos, angustia ?

e se nao se consegue apagar um fogo perto duma barragem ou duma autoestrada e com tantos avioes e bombeiros é que a unica solucao esta na prevencao

So ha uma soluçao : se acabar com pinheiros e eucaliptos à beira estradas e de casas. 

Temos que cortar tudo que esta a menos de 10 metros das estradas e das construcoes. Todos podemos ver em qualquer parte de portugal que as arvores estao em cima das estradas e batimentos. 

Custara sempre menos no longo termo que o flagelo de fogos 3 à 4 meses por ano. 

Uma só pregunta : quem nunca sentiu o cheiro ou nunca viu um incendio em portugal? Se nao é 0%, nao deve ser longe.  O problema é que devemos ser o unico pais no Mundo que acontece. Nao somos um pais terceromundista, bolas ! Tem que mudar !

Mais vai ser dificil porque o lobi da celulose vai combater com ferocidade : a situacao atual lhes conveem bem porque ganham com portugal sem fogos na mesma que com portugal a arder !

nao querem limites a plantacoes de pinheiros ou eucaliptos. 

Unam se e nao abandonem !

NB: desculpa o meu portugues mais sou um lusodescendente


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

CMTV: Casa de primeira habitação ardeu na Aldeia do Mato, 5 desalojados (da mesma casa).

Na Medroa intensificou o vento de Norte.


----------



## dASk (10 Ago 2017 às 18:59)

O incêndio de Grândola perto de Canal Caveira está gigantesco, não para de aumentar a densidade da nuvem de fumo na imagem do radar do ipma! Neste momento aqui pela AML céu tapado de fumo, faz-me lembrar Pequim na China. Tenho 33 anos e não e lembro de ver o céu assim olhando para todos os quadrantes.. É doentio!!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 19:02)

Briefing ANPC: Covilhã dominado há minutos.


----------



## dASk (10 Ago 2017 às 19:16)

Não sei se estou enganado mas vejo uma coluna de fumo já com algumas dimensões e parece-me na Serra da Arrábida. Espero estar enganado de todo!!!!


----------



## dASk (10 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

Alguém da margem sul consegue ter uma imagem melhor da serra do que eu. Tenho alguns prédios à frente. Espero mesmo que não seja no parque natural senão com tantos meios que devem estar em Grândola não sei não..


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Ago 2017 às 19:21)

jkmc disse:


> Cada ano é a mesma historia que se repete e repete.
> Como é possivel aceitar destruicoes, estradas cortadas, mortes, feridos, angustia ?
> 
> e se nao se consegue apagar um fogo perto duma barragem ou duma autoestrada e com tantos avioes e bombeiros é que a unica solucao esta na prevencao
> ...



Concordo a 100%


----------



## DaniFR (10 Ago 2017 às 19:24)

Coimbra está coberta de fumo, já cai cinza na zona oeste da cidade. Situação complicada em Barcouço, Cantanhede e Tentúgal. EN111 (Coimbra - Figueira) cortada na zona de Tentúgal, A14 em Ança, A1 Coimbra Norte, muito trânsito no IC2 zona de Santa Luzia, não há muitas alternativa disponíveis.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

Quando na TVI ainda passam a informação que o IF Tábua reacendeu hoje, e a reportagem foi de ontem... e não houve nenhum reacendimento hoje... 
Entretanto, pelo sat24 nota-se uma rotação de ventos em Abrantes


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 19:32)

Interessante, o vento em alguns locals mudou de volta para NW, mas provavelmente esta noite vai mudar mais uma vez para Leste. É este o principal problema dos incêndios nestas situações também...


----------



## vamm (10 Ago 2017 às 19:36)

Por aqui já há mais incêndios.
Ainda se avista uma enorme coluna de fumo do incêndio de Grândola e agora começou um novo incêndio na zona de Ourique. O fumo já começa a chegar a + de 20km de distância.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Ago 2017 às 19:40)

dASk disse:


> Alguém da margem sul consegue ter uma imagem melhor da serra do que eu. Tenho alguns prédios à frente. Espero mesmo que não seja no parque natural senão com tantos meios que devem estar em Grândola não sei não..



Tenho vista privilegiada para a Serra da Arrábida, não há nada, podes ficar descansado


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 19:58)

A23 cortada entre os nós de Abrantes Sul e Abrantes Norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

IC1 está cortado entre Canal Caveira (Km 601) e Azinheira de Barros (Km 603).


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

passaram agora 2 meios aéreos para sul tal como ontem, vão de regresso para a base
começou há 10min um incêndio aqui no concelho da Régua em Moura Morta


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 20:04)

Acabam de dizer que o fogo já está a entrar no Parque Urbano de Abrantes mesmo dentro da Cidade de Abrantes! Está incontrolável... RTP1


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2017 às 20:06)

O incendio de Abrantes entre ontem e até ao momento já deve ter consumido uma enorme área, pois já avisto a coluna de fumo muito mais longe.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 20:08)

huguh disse:


> passaram agora 2 meios aéreos para sul tal como ontem, vão de regresso para a base
> começou há 10min um incêndio aqui no concelho da Régua em Moura Morta



já anda aqui um heli ligeiro a combater o incêndio, enquanto ainda há luz
passam agora mais bombeiros da Régua para lá


----------



## vamm (10 Ago 2017 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> IC1 está cortado entre Canal Caveira (Km 601) e Azinheira de Barros (Km 603).








Direcção Ourique - Almodôvar


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Passa agora um Canadair ao longe, de volta a Espanha, visto daqui.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabam de dizer que o fogo já está a entrar no Parque Urbano de Abrantes mesmo dentro da Cidade de Abrantes! Está incontrolável... RTP1


TVI reportou o mesmo, de acordo com a Presidente da Câmara, está a entrar no perímetro urbano de Abrantes.


----------



## dASk (10 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

Afinal sempre tinha razão! Houve um incêndio na Quinta do Anjo (Palmela) já dentro dos limites do PNArrábida mas entretanto já dominado!


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 20:23)

huguh disse:


> já anda aqui um heli ligeiro a combater o incêndio, enquanto ainda há luz
> passam agora mais bombeiros da Régua para lá



está aqui um cheiro imenso a queimado... apesar de tudo parece que já foi controlado
eis a passagem do heli ligeiro já de regresso à base


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

huguh disse:


> está aqui um cheiro imenso a queimado... apesar de tudo parece que já foi controlado
> eis a passagem do heli ligeiro já de regresso à base


pelo fumo do sat24, foi rapidamente debelado, esse de Ourique! Que eficácia! E o de Montemor também!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

Mealhada aumenta para 3 frentes. 741 operacionais em Abrantes, quase mais 100 em pouco tempo.

Edit: Grândola com 3 frentes também.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2017 às 20:36)

E a sorte... é que estão 20 e tal graus, já viram? E se fosse como o ano passado - 40ºC? E ainda mais zonas ao mesmo tempo? Mesmo assim, apesar do azar, poderia ser bastante pior ainda. Estarmos, ao fim do dia, com 4 ocorrências significativas...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 20:46)

Tentúgal dominado.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

3 frentes - Abrantes, 757op
3 frentes - Mealhada, 417op
2 frentes - Grândola, 212op


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2017 às 21:26)

*Chamas próximo da cidade de Abrantes*

A presidente da Camara de Abrantes disse que o incêndio que lavra no concelho está próximo do perímetro urbano da cidade, o que causa "muita preocupação".

"O incêndio já está dentro da cidade e todos os meios estão a ser canalizados para esse local", declarou Maria do Céu Albuquerque, explicando que as chamas chegaram ao parque da zona industrial, o que também causa "grandes preocupações".

QUATRO ALDEIAS EVACUADAS EM ABRANTES DEVIDO ÀS CHAMAS



A presidente da autarquia disse que no terreno, a combater as três frentes de incêndio, estão cerca de 700 operacionais, mais de 200 viaturas terrestres, mais de 100 militares, 10 meios aéreos (que vão abandonar com o cair da noite) e 13 máquinas de rasto.

http://www.jn.pt/lusa/interior/ince...de-de-abrantes-preocupam-autarca-8698455.html


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

Em direto na cmtv, os incêndios 
 de Grândola e Abrantes arderem com intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 21:39)

EPCO de Portalegre e um grupo de reforço de incêndios urbanos de Lisboa em Abrantes agora.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

boa cobertura da jornalista RIta Marrafa de Carvalho no twitter


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 21:59)

IC1 reaberto no incêndio de Grândola, e na Mealhada apenas a A14 está cortada já. EPCO de Lisboa mandado para Abrantes também.


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

Entretanto em Monção, 36 opr.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

O Mação a arder outra vez ?

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2017 às 22:21)

Vamos a caminho de igualar os fatídicos anos de 2003 e 2005... Ainda há tanto Verão pela frente...


----------



## jonas (10 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

criz0r disse:


> O Mação a arder outra vez ?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Peço desculpa, queria dizer Monçao, e não Mação.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

Não há problema. Confesso que me assustei 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 22:27)




----------



## jkmc (10 Ago 2017 às 22:44)

Para vos dar uma ideia da diferença de aceitabilidade dos incendios entre Portugal e os outros paises....
Em França o jornal desta noite abre com a noticia dum incendio no sul de França que ja esta dominado apos consumir quarante hectares...sim 40 hectares de floresta ardida é considerado um caso grave na França.
O que é certo aqui (vivo na França) : se existia florestas de pinheiros e eucaliptos privadas que constituissem um perigo de fogo de milhares de hectares cada ano, a pressao da sociedade obrigavam os politicos a proibir a plantacao de estas especies perto das casas e das estradas. E seria feito em 1 ou 2 anos...

Um exemplo aconteceu com os caes perigosos (tipo Pitbull ou Boerbull) : apos alguns acidentes e ataques de estes caes de companhia, uma lei foi votada para proibir estes caes no espaço publico. Foi muito rapido...
A solucao simple podia ser aumatar a repressao dos donos dos caes qua faziam mal...que havia por os donos maus na prisao. Pois bem, mas esta solucao nunca podia proteger as pessoas dos caes perigosos...e podia sempre acontecer acidentes. Portanto, neste caso deve se tomar decisoes radicais para impedir o problema a raiz (= prevencao).

Penso que com as culturas de eucaliptos e pinheiros, tem que se tomar decisoes radicais. Porque a ideia que vamos conseguir obrigar as pessoas a limpar os seus terenos todos os anos e em todo o territorio portugues é uma utopia. Nunca vai acontecer...principalmente porque custaria mais caro que o lucro da venda da madeira. Portanto toda a industria da cellulose nao tem interesse nenhum a que a limpeza dos eucaliptais ou pinhais sejam obrigatoriamente feita...o discurso é outro naturalmente (é como a industria farmaceutica que vende medicamentos para curar os doentes...mas na realidade, o seu interesse nao é curar a origem da doencia mais simplesmente curar os sintomos...assim pode vender mais medicamentos);

Força caros amigos que estao a sofrer as consequencias em portugal !


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2017 às 23:13)

novo incêndio em Abrantes, Tramagal... é para ver se dá continuidade ao que vem de Abrantes...


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Ago 2017 às 23:16)

jkmc disse:


> Para vos dar uma ideia da diferença de aceitabilidade dos incendios entre Portugal e os outros paises....
> Em França o jornal desta noite abre com a noticia dum incendio no sul de França que ja esta dominado apos consumir quarante hectares...sim 40 hectares de floresta ardida é considerado um caso grave na França.
> O que é certo aqui (vivo na França) : se existia florestas de pinheiros e eucaliptos privadas que constituissem um perigo de fogo de milhares de hectares cada ano, a pressao da sociedade obrigavam os politicos a proibir a plantacao de estas especies perto das casas e das estradas. E seria feito em 1 ou 2 anos...
> 
> ...



Landes de Gascogne, 19 a 25 de agosto de 1949 - incêndio florestal destrói 52 000 hectares, morrendo 82 pessoas.

Depois deste (e de outros incêndios grandes por alturas da 2.ª guerra mundial), a França organiza um eficiente sistema de combate de incêndios florestais, PROFISSIONAL, em especial nas Landes, região quase toda coberta por pinheiro bravo (O MESMO DE CÁ). É o maior maciço europeu contínuo de pinheiro bravo - cerca de 1 milhão de hectares.

Mesmo assim em 2003 (tal como em Portugal) tiveram incêndios muito graves - alguns com muitos milhares de hectares e grande destruição de casas e morte de pessoas. Ainda assim, os incêndios são em média muito menos graves em França do que em Portuga (e os dois países têm quase a mesma área de floresta mediterrânica).

Este ano de 2017 já tiveram um incêndio de 2424 ha (na Córsega), dois grandes no Var (um de 2017ha e outro de 1529ha) e outro grande em Vaucluse (1158ha). Apesar de grandes incêndios, são uns pigmeus ao pé dos nossos... Mas os franceses ainda mantêm uma boa área agrícola, que corta o caminho dos fogos. E têm guardas florestais e bombeiros florestais profissionais.

A legislação portuguesa de limpeza dos matos é muito parecida com a francesa, em parte até terá sido copiada de França. A diferença é que em França os maires têm mesmo de a fazer cumprir. Cá, é conforme apetece ao presidente da câmara (que no fim, põem sempre a culpa nos pinheiros e nos eucaliptos, sacudindo a água do capote).


----------



## jkmc (10 Ago 2017 às 23:26)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos a caminho de igualar os fatídicos anos de 2003 e 2005... Ainda há tanto Verão pela frente...



So um fim de agosto com chuva e setembro muito humido pode salvar o que se pode salvar...
Senao, concordo plenamento...

E digo vos mais, se a area de eucaliptos nao baixa nos proximos anos, podem ter a certeza que daqui a 7 ou 10 anos, os mesmos incendios enormes vao acontecer nos exatos mesmas zonas (abrantes, pedrogao, vila real, serta,...).


----------



## jkmc (10 Ago 2017 às 23:47)

bandevelugo disse:


> Landes de Gascogne, 19 a 25 de agosto de 1949 - incêndio florestal destrói 52 000 hectares, morrendo 82 pessoas.
> 
> Depois deste (e de outros incêndios grandes por alturas da 2.ª guerra mundial), a França organiza um eficiente sistema de combate de incêndios florestais, PROFISSIONAL, em especial nas Landes, região quase toda coberta por pinheiro bravo (O MESMO DE CÁ). É o maior maciço europeu contínuo de pinheiro bravo - cerca de 1 milhão de hectares.
> 
> ...



Concordo que na frança, a legislaçao é para aplicar senao doi mesmo a quem nao cumpre...
Mas o meu pensamento é que se os politicos nao o fazem em Portugal (bastaria uma lei que revocava os presidentes de camaras que nao cumprem a lei da florestas e da limpeza)...é porque isso nao vai com os interesses de toda a fileira da cellulose. Se a lei é mesma aplicada em portugal, muita gente vai desistir de plantar eucaliptos e pinheiros...
Olha o que se passa em França : o eucalipto seria muito rentavel tambem...so que o custo de limpar anularia todos os lucros. portanto, ninguem o faz...
A Renova tambem tem uma fabrica em França so que nao deve pagar o mesmo preço pela madeira...porque paga o custo real aqui...e nao como em Portugal onde os custos ambientais, de destruicoes e de combate sao pagas pelo zé povinho...

Li que a principal autoestrada de Portugal (A1) foi cortada 9 (!!) horas por causa do fogo...Nem imagino o impacto que isso teria na França se a A7 (Paris Lyon) ou a A1 (Paris Lille) seria cortada...De certera muito muito maior que em portugal...

NB : para quem duvida do efeito do eucalipto na propagaçao dos incendios. Olha para este video : esta literalement a chover fogo !! 
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...efugiar-se-numa-casa/598b6f930cf2ab080d50846a


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2017 às 23:52)

A23 reaberta, já que já não consta das vias cortadas.


----------



## srr (10 Ago 2017 às 23:58)

Tramagal - Sul Abrantes  - Em resolução

Se ele passa o Tejo vai ser o FIM.


----------



## srr (11 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...15628.1073741894.1084613654&type=3&uploaded=1


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

jkmc disse:


> Concordo que na frança, a legislaçao é para aplicar senao doi mesmo a quem nao cumpre...
> Mas o meu pensamento é que se os politicos nao o fazem em Portugal (bastaria uma lei que revocava os presidentes de camaras que nao cumprem a lei da florestas e da limpeza)...é porque isso nao vai com os interesses de toda a fileira da cellulose. Se a lei é mesma aplicada em portugal, muita gente vai desistir de plantar eucaliptos e pinheiros...
> Olha o que se passa em França : o eucalipto seria muito rentavel tambem...so que o custo de limpar anularia todos os lucros. portanto, ninguem o faz...
> A Renova tambem tem uma fabrica em França so que nao deve pagar o mesmo preço pela madeira...porque paga o custo real aqui...e nao como em Portugal onde os custos ambientais, de destruicoes e de combate sao pagas pelo zé povinho...
> ...



É verdade o impacto dos cortes de vias de comunicação (auto-estradas. estradas, caminho de ferro, etc.). Já parece normal.

É preciso perceber contudo que as celuloses têm os seus próprios bombeiros e meios aéreos (que não apagam fogos só nas suas áreas, mas também noutros terrenos) e que os franceses só não têm eucalipto porque... lá ele morre com o frio no inverno! Houve uma empresa (Afocel) e o próprio estado francês que tentaram desenvolver os eucaliptos, mas eles morrem com as geadas. Não têm hipótese.

A questão em Portugal é a seguinte: incêndios vamos ter sempre. Antes de ter eucaliptos tínhamos pinheiros, antes de ter pinheiros tínhamos matos. E tudo ardia. Sendo em Portugal a floresta privada, quais são as alternativas que vamos oferecer aos proprietários? Temos 3,2 milhões de hectares de floresta; a cada 4 anos têm ser limpos pelo menos 20 a 30%. Quem paga a gestão dos pinheiros, dos eucaliptos, dos sobreiros, dos carvalhos ou dos matos?

É que incêndios vamos ter sempre...


----------



## Zulo (11 Ago 2017 às 01:12)

Todos falam da celulose mas ninguém fala da indústria das eólicas... Deviam ir aos locais ver o que os populares dizem..  
É mais uma vez levanto uma questão incómoda...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 02:02)

Abrantes ainda com 3 frentes, apesar de a situação parecer mais calma devido ao vento fraco. Idem para Mealhada, e idem para as duas frentes de Grândola.

Monção dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 03:35)

Mealhada dominado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Ago 2017 às 03:46)

Zulo disse:


> Todos falam da celulose mas ninguém fala da indústria das eólicas... Deviam ir aos locais ver o que os populares dizem..
> É mais uma vez levanto uma questão incómoda...


Não partilhas porquê?


----------



## srr (11 Ago 2017 às 08:31)

Abrantes - com duas Frentes 

Eles dizem que quase controladas, mas eu não acredito - 

Com a previsão de Vento Moderado e quase 35º á tarde Descontrola se 

Para agravar os bombeiros estão exaustos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 08:45)

srr disse:


> Abrantes - com duas Frentes
> 
> Eles dizem que quase controladas, mas eu não acredito -
> 
> ...




Tens razão eu acho que á tarde vai ficar novamente fora do controlo infelizmente com 38 graus em abrantes .


----------



## srr (11 Ago 2017 às 08:47)

Ontem estive toda a noite no TO,

E infelizmente o que passa para a comunicação social, não é o que se passa no terreno.

Malvada Politica, e marketing, que oculta a realidade das coisas.


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2017 às 08:48)

Grândola ainda ativo com 2 frentes.


----------



## srr (11 Ago 2017 às 08:57)

jonas disse:


> Grândola ainda ativo com 2 frentes.



Abrantes 2 duas frentes tambem, e hoje está muito mais calor.


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2017 às 09:24)

Abrantes novamente com 3 frentes.
Grândola baixou para uma frente.


----------



## dahon (11 Ago 2017 às 10:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não partilhas porquê?


Deve ser porque criam acessos e uma faixa de segurança que por acaso também serve para os bombeiros atacarem o incêndio com segurança no topo das elevações montanhosas.


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2017 às 12:27)

srr disse:


> Ontem estive toda a noite no TO,
> 
> E infelizmente o que passa para a comunicação social, não é o que se passa no terreno.
> 
> Malvada Politica, e marketing, que oculta a realidade das coisas.


Qual a sua opinião? Podia explicar melhor? Queria mesmo saber. Também partilho da sua opinião


----------



## Hawk (11 Ago 2017 às 12:37)

Eu penso que percebo o que o srr quis dizer. Ontem cerca das 00h, no último noticiário que assisti, a autarca de Abrantes dizia que o fogo estava controlado e falava já em em jeito de balanço final. Ao mesmo tempo, outro canal mostrava em directo uma extensa frente de fogo relativamente perto de casas. Pela sua evolução, era evidente que o fogo não estava controlado. E a prova é que 12h depois o fogo não está controlado (pelo menos não consta como tal no site da ANPC).

E o mais revoltante disto, é quando percebemos que entre o discurso do "controlado com meios suficientes" e o discurso do "desesperados à espera de meios" não existe propriamente uma verdade, existe uma filiação partidária. Este ano mais do que combate ao fogo propriamente dito existe um combate político. Existe muita desinformação e as pessoas questionam-se se têm acesso à "realidade".

E queria realçar que o meu comentário é apartidário, porque acho que a técnica tem sido utilizado quer por autarcas da mesma cor política que o governo quer pela oposição.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 12:39)

Reacendimento junto ao nó de Coimbra Norte (A1, A14, IP3).


----------



## Cerridwen (11 Ago 2017 às 12:52)

bandevelugo disse:


> A questão em Portugal é a seguinte: incêndios vamos ter sempre. Antes de ter eucaliptos tínhamos pinheiros, antes de ter pinheiros tínhamos matos. E tudo ardia. Sendo em Portugal a floresta privada, quais são as alternativas que vamos oferecer aos proprietários? Temos 3,2 milhões de hectares de floresta; a cada 4 anos têm ser limpos pelo menos 20 a 30%. Quem paga a gestão dos pinheiros, dos eucaliptos, dos sobreiros, dos carvalhos ou dos matos?


Em Portugal não há como fugir aos incêndios, mas não é esse o ponto central da discussão sobre os incêndios, mas sim, como minimizar a sua dimensão e capacidade destrutiva.

Hoje fala-se muito em mato, com a conotação negativa de que é algo abandonado e fora dos padrões normais, mas muitos desses locais são (ou foram) na verdade matas. As matas são algo que faz parte do ecossistema, são essenciais para o desenvolvimento da fauna e flora características do nosso clima. E não são necessariamente espaços sem fins económicos, são utilizadas para a produção de mel, a caça, o turismo, para agricultura e alimentação, ajudam a fixar a água que é utilizada na agricultura e até na produção de energia.

A liberalização e falta de controlo do cultivo, quer de eucalipto e pinheiro e também outras espécies, destruiu muitos destes ecossistemas e das suas formas naturais de defesa. Matas foram destruídas para dar lugar a campos agrícolas, eucaliptais, pinhais. Árvores mais resistentes a incêndios foram sendo substituídas por árvores mais inflamáveis em modo de produção intensiva, cuja única utilidade é produzir madeira e sobretudo para produção de papel. Campos agrícolas foram deixados ao abandono.

Tudo ardia porque não haviam os meios adequados para a prevenção e combate aos incêndios. Mas a evolução tecnológica e a investimento no combate, felizmente, mudaram isso.

O eucalipto não é solução para os pequenos proprietários, como se tem visto. Não é por acaso que o eucalipto tem sido plantado de uma ponta à outra na maioria das propriedades, sem faixas corta fogo, sem caminhos e sem a devida manutenção. Pois essa é a única maneira de os pequenos proprietários lucrarem com o eucalipto. De outra forma nem vêem o dinheiro da venda da madeira. Pinhais intensivos, idem. Este tipo de floresta é insustentável, coloca em perigo pessoas e bens, reduz a biodiversidade, reduz a capacidade produtiva dos solos e de fixação da água, desfigura a paisagem e afasta o turismo, contribui para a desertificação porque não cria empregos relevantes.

As alternativas que se podem oferecer aos proprietários são a silvicultura e a agricultura. E claro, a venda das propriedades é a solução ideal para muitos pequenos proprietários. Também é necessário mudar leis, aumentar a fiscalização e controlo, bem como, o fornecimento de apoios ao investimento em actividades rentáveis e sustentáveis.  Sem esquecer a educação e formação.


----------



## srr (11 Ago 2017 às 12:52)

Hawk disse:


> Eu penso que percebo o que o srr quis dizer. Ontem cerca das 00h, no último noticiário que assisti, a autarca de Abrantes dizia que o fogo estava controlado e falava já em em jeito de balanço final. Ao mesmo tempo, outro canal mostrava em directo uma extensa frente de fogo relativamente perto de casas. Pela sua evolução, era evidente que o fogo não estava controlado. E a prova é que 12h depois o fogo não está controlado (pelo menos não consta como tal no site da ANPC).
> 
> E o mais revoltante disto, é quando percebemos que entre o discurso do "controlado com meios suficientes" e o discurso do "desesperados à espera de meios" não existe propriamente uma verdade, existe uma filiação partidária. Este ano mais do que combate ao fogo propriamente dito existe um combate político. Existe muita desinformação e as pessoas questionam-se se têm acesso à "realidade".
> 
> E queria realçar que o meu comentário é apartidário, porque acho que a técnica tem sido utilizado quer por autarcas da mesma cor política que o governo quer pela oposição.



Ora ai está um bom resumo! Isso mesmo!


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 13:04)

incêndio em Góis, 42 bombeiros


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 13:07)

Primeiro dizem que o fogo está controlado e depois dizem que está com grande intensidade , e dá para reparar que o incêndio está fora do controlo , o que o srr diz tem razão , aquele incêndio de abrantes ainda não está controlado e vai demorar para ser controlado, porque logo vem novamente o vento com rajadas fortes , ainda para mais os bombeiros estão exaustos de tanto combate ao fogo , tem sido um massacre de incêndios .


----------



## jkmc (11 Ago 2017 às 13:17)

Cerridwen disse:


> Em Portugal não há como fugir aos incêndios, mas não é esse o ponto central da discussão sobre os incêndios, mas sim, como minimizar a sua dimensão e capacidade destrutiva.
> 
> Hoje fala-se muito em mato, com a conotação negativa de que é algo abandonado e fora dos padrões normais, mas muitos desses locais são (ou foram) na verdade matas. As matas são algo que faz parte do ecossistema, são essenciais para o desenvolvimento da fauna e flora características do nosso clima. E não são necessariamente espaços sem fins económicos, são utilizadas para a produção de mel, a caça, o turismo, para agricultura e alimentação, ajudam a fixar a água que é utilizada na agricultura e até na produção de energia.
> 
> ...



É exatamento a realidade portuguesa.

Excelente sintese desta situacao complexa. Devia se mandar este comentario a toda à comunicacao social (TV+jornais) para que sirve de exemplo. Até seria bom que se explicasse o mesmo no ensino basico. 

Só a informacao e a educacao das pessoas permitirao de mitigar o efeito da informacao dos lobis sobre os beneficios da monocultura liberalizada de pinheiros e eucaliptos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 13:23)

*ABRANTES | COMBATE AO FOGO EVOLUI FAVORAVELMENTE, UMA FRENTE ATIVA EM PUCARIÇA*

Uma frente de fogo continuava ativa cerca das 12:00 de hoje em Abrantes, no incêndio que deflagrou em Aldeia do Mato, estando a evoluir favoravelmente e em direção a uma área queimada, segundo a presidente do município.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, cerca das 12:00, a partir do posto de comando instalado na localidade de Carvalhal, Maria do Céu Albuquerque disse que o combate “está a evoluir favoravelmente, mantendo uma frente ativa”, tendo realçado, no entanto, que “o vento está a empurrar as chamas para uma área já queimada”.

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-c...-favoravelmente-uma-frente-ativa-em-pucarica/

Fotos do incendio de Abrantes


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 13:45)

A ausência de vento e a baixa de temperatura permitiu com que o incêndio desse mais tréguas, acredito que seja dominado esta noite, ou mesmo esta tarde.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> A ausência de vento e a baixa de temperatura permitiu com que o incêndio desse mais tréguas, acredito que seja dominado esta noite, ou mesmo esta tarde.




Nota se que vai ser dominado , com vento de noroeste forte para tarde , baixa temperatura ????????


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 13:55)

A temperatura não foi excecionalmente alta na zona, e praticamente não houve vento (o que houve foi fraco, e em nada comparável ao que houve durante o dia). Por alguma razão o incêndio só já tem uma frente.  Não digo que seja dominado durante o pico da tarde, mas ao início da noite é possível. Como também é possível que piore, claro.


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

Cerridwen disse:


> Em Portugal não há como fugir aos incêndios, mas não é esse o ponto central da discussão sobre os incêndios, mas sim, como minimizar a sua dimensão e capacidade destrutiva.
> 
> Hoje fala-se muito em mato, com a conotação negativa de que é algo abandonado e fora dos padrões normais, mas muitos desses locais são (ou foram) na verdade matas. As matas são algo que faz parte do ecossistema, são essenciais para o desenvolvimento da fauna e flora características do nosso clima. E não são necessariamente espaços sem fins económicos, são utilizadas para a produção de mel, a caça, o turismo, para agricultura e alimentação, ajudam a fixar a água que é utilizada na agricultura e até na produção de energia.
> 
> ...


Sublinho e subscrevo todo este post. 100% de acordo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 14:19)

INcêndio em Castelo Branco já com mais de 100 bombeiros no local


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Ago 2017 às 14:29)

Visto de Tomar dá a sensação que estão a ocorrer reactivações no incêndio de Abrantes. Com o calor da tarde vamos ver se a situação não volta a piorar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

Angelstorm disse:


> Visto de Tomar dá a sensação que estão a ocorrer reactivações no incêndio de Abrantes. Com o calor da tarde vamos ver se a situação não volta a piorar.



Já era de esperar que isso acontecesse , este calor e humidade baixa , e depois mais logo com o vento forte e as temperaturas ainda altas , espero que não piore .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2017 às 14:50)

Mais um dia de muitos incêndios no Distrito do Porto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2017 às 14:51)

Meios aéreos a serem deslocados para o IF de Barcouço, Mealhada, que terá, na sua área, 5 focos de incêndio, 2 deles de cada lado da A1, segundo Ocorrências em Coimbra. Já 3 MA


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

andam 2 helis a passar aqui, incêndio aqui em frente em Vila Lobos, Lamego já com quase 40 bombeiros, apesar de não o conseguir ver daqui porque é atrás da montanha
não estão a abastecer no Douro mas andam constantemente a passar aqui quase seguidos para reabastecer


----------



## Stinger (11 Ago 2017 às 15:49)

Vi uma ignicao em valongo e 2 ignicoes proximas na trofa ?? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

só na Trofa há 4 incêndios, 3 na mesma freguesia, em Covelas ..


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

Reativação de Mealhada. Em curso de novo. 366 operacionais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Muito fumo vindo da Trofa

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 17:20)

"O fogo que lavrou ontem na zona de Portunhos, concelho de Cantanhede, voltou a reacender-se.

Segundo a Proteção Civil, o reacendimento ocorreu pelas 14H50 e pelas 15H35 já tem no terreno a combater as chamas 31 operacionais com sete viaturas."


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

O incêndio da Mealhada já conta com 366 bombeiros. A14 novamente encerrada. 






Foto de Telma Marques


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2017 às 17:41)

Arde agora também no concelho do Cadaval, uma zona com muito eucalipto.

77 operacionais 21 meios terrestres  e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

Parece que o incendio de abrantes pode piorar nas próximas horas como vento já rodou para norte ,mas a temperatura está muito alta ainda e a humidade muito baixa , o vento sopra quente .


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2017 às 17:48)

*Trânsito cortado na A3 devido a incêndio*

Um incêndio florestal obrigou ao corte da A3, nos dois sentidos, entre os nós de Santo Tirso e Famalicão.







http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...o-8700404.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web

Neste momento, fumo muito denso a NE do Porto.


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

IF Abrantes - 4200 ha +
IF Grândola - 2800 ha


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2017 às 17:50)

Aqui por Gondomar tb se vê a coluna fumo, dos incêndios,  dos lados da Trofa e valongo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

Cantanhede passou para as significativas. Uma frente, A14 cortada entre o nó de Ançã e o nó de Arazede.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 18:02)

Ocorrência de intoxicação no mesmo local do incêndio de Barcouço, talvez por inalação de fumos.


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 18:08)

quase 100 bombeiros em Boticas, mais de 130 em Nelas, 125 no Cadaval


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 18:09)

A3 fechada entre Santo Tirso e Famalicão. (CMTV)


----------



## Ledo (11 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Vista de parte da freguesia de covelas (zona mais a sul) tirada a momentos e que me enviaram:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 18:14)

*Acidente com avião que combatia fogo em Abrantes*

Não há feridos a registar.
Um avião médio anfíbio que combatia o incêndio em Abrantes embateu na tarde desta sexta-feira, 11 de Agosto, nas linhas de transporte de electricidade, na zona de Braçal, tendo feito uma aterragem de emergência e ficado inoperacional, disse fonte da Protecção Civil.

"Cerca das 14h00, uma das aeronaves integradas na operação de combate ao incêndio de Abrantes, um avião médio anfíbio Fire Boss, embateu nos fios de electricidade na zona do Braçal e teve de efectuar uma aterragem de emergência em Proença-a-Nova, tendo ficado com danos que a tornaram inoperacional", disse Patrícia Gaspar, adjunta nacional de operações da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2017-08-11-Acidente-com-aviao-que-combatia-fogo-em-Abrantes


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

Espero que o incendio de abrantes não piore nas próximas horas com o aumento da intensidade do vento da ultima hora .


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

EN366 cortada no Cadaval. Duas frentes.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

MSantos disse:


> Arde agora também no concelho do Cadaval, uma zona com muito eucalipto.
> 
> 77 operacionais 21 meios terrestres  e 1 meio aéreo.



Já nas significativas, com *127 *operacionais *39* meios terrestres, estrada N366 cortada na zona de Palhoça.

A mancha florestal daquela zona é essencialmente eucalipto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

Mais 1 incêndio no Distrito de Aveiro, numa zona potencialmente perigosa; Águeda, Valongo do Vouga já com 40 op. e 1 MA.

Toda a zona que vai desde Mealhada até Santa Maria da Feira, é um autêntico barril de pólvora.


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2017 às 18:35)

Neste momento, vista para NE, a partir da minha casa aqui no Porto:


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

Por aqui o cenário e este, céu escuro parece que vem lá trovoada, cinza a cair, pôr do sol alaranjado.


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Ago 2017 às 18:53)

Tristeza o que se está a passar no nosso país. Este ano em comparação com outros anos sinto me muito mais afetado. E sinto me impotente ao ver tudo isto a acontecer sem sem poder fazer nada para o combater. Claramente todos estes incendios sao de mao criminosa. Nao ha qualquer duvida disso. Filhos da put@!!! Se conhecesse alguem pessoalmente que fizesse algo deste genero matava o com as minhas maos. Era amarrar esta gente a um eucalipto e ve los a arder! Que raiva que eu sinto ao ver isto a acontecer. Nem sei como muitos de voces têm a capacidade de vir aqui a este topico relatar o que se esta a passar quase ao minuto. Gente de merd@ quem anda a fazer isto. Fosse idosos ou jovens por mim era mata los com o seu veneno era essa a pena aplicada. 
Digam o que disserem dos negocios que estao por tras disto. A minba cabeca nao consegue compreender isto. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2017 às 18:55)

Jodamensil disse:


> Tristeza o que se está a passar no nosso país. Este ano em comparação com outros anos sinto me muito mais afetado. E sinto me impotente ao ver tudo isto a acontecer sem sem poder fazer nada para o combater. Claramente todos estes incendios sao de mao criminosa. Nao ha qualquer duvida disso. Filhos da put@!!! Se conhecesse alguem pessoalmente que fizesse algo deste genero matava o com as minhas maos. Era amarrar esta gente a um eucalipto e ve los a arder! Que raiva que eu sinto ao ver isto a acontecer. Nem sei como muitos de voces têm a capacidade de vir aqui a este topico relatar o que se esta a passar quase ao minuto. Gente de merd@ quem anda a fazer isto. Fosse idosos ou jovens por mim era mata los com o seu veneno era essa a pena aplicada.
> Digam o que disserem dos negocios que estao por tras disto. A minba cabeca nao consegue compreender isto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


Concordo contigo, dá azia é tristeza ....gente com mau coração e sem alma!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2017 às 18:58)

Aspecto do céu aqui de Gondomar e dois meios aéreos a passar ...para combater o incêndio da Trofa !















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 19:00)

Mais um foco de incêndio, desta vez em São João do Campo.






Incêndio de Cantanhede visto das Meãs





Foto de Diana Gomes


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2017 às 19:01)

*Fogo chega a casas em Folgosa, Santo Tirso. Bombeiro hospitalizado*

O incêndio florestal que deflagrou hoje no lugar de Folgosa, freguesia de Covelas, concelho de Santo Tirso, obrigou ao transporte de um bombeiro para o hospital de Famalicão, disse à Lusa fonte oficial dos Bombeiros de Santo Tirso.

Fonte daquela corporação disse à Lusa que um bombeiro "foi assistido no lugar de Folgosa e foi transportado para o hospital de Famalicão.

"O fogo chegou às casas do lugar de Folgosa", acrescentou a mesma fonte dos Bombeiros de Santo Tirso, acrescentando que "por dificuldades de comunicação com os operacionais no terreno", desconhece-se se as casas tiveram de ser evacuadas.

A mesma fonte acrescentou que foi enviada uma ambulância para a A3 para ajudar uma "criança no interior de uma viatura que se estava a sentir mal".

O trânsito na A3 foi encerrado cerca das 17:00 de hoje, nos dois sentidos, entre Santo Tirso e a Maia, devido ao incêndio florestal.

O pedido de ambulância foi para o "quilómetro 18,5 da A3", precisou fonte dos Bombeiros de Santo Tirso.

Em declarações à Lusa, o tenente-coronel Silva Ferreira informou que pelas 17:00 foi encerrado o trânsito dos dois sentidos da A3, entre a Maia e santo Tirso, devido aos incêndios florestais que deflagraram na zona da Trofa e Maia.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=846674


----------



## Ledo (11 Ago 2017 às 19:10)

Covelas é uma freguesia da Trofa  e Folgosa pertence à Maia, a descrição geográfica não me parece que esteja correta.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 19:16)

Briefing ANPC: Abrantes, apesar das reativações, parece muito mais estável e calmo. (imagens da SICN mostravam a nova frente, que não parecia muito violenta). A23 cortada de novo na última atualização da ANPC em Rio de Moinhos. 

Trofa nas significativas:


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2017 às 19:20)

Em Coimbra situação muito complicada, mais um incêndio, em São Silvestre.


----------



## mecre90 (11 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

De minha casa (Tomar) embora à distância, tenho vista priviligiada para o incêndio de Abrantes. Tem estado todo o dia com muito pouco fumo, mas a partir das 18h começou a intensificar e bastante.
Ainda não está como esteve ontem, mas mesmo assim claramente a situação piorou e muito na última hora.

Curioso pela negativa, começam a chegar nuvens de fumo de norte, provavelmente dos incêndios a norte de Coimbra, a mais de 80 km...

Peço desculpa mas ainda não me dei ao trabalho de ver como se colocam aqui fotos, e portanto ainda não as tirei.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 19:33)

No grupo Ocorrências Ativas no Facebook. Parece que a intensificação do vento na última hora piorou a situação em Abrantes:





À semelhança de ontem, está previsto vento fraco para a noite.


----------



## jonas (11 Ago 2017 às 19:37)

130 opr e 3 MA em Nelas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 20:09)

Vejo fumo da minha casa outra vez. Talvez seja de Abrantes...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 20:11)

Houve algumas reativações, em especial perto de Rio de Moinhos, sim (SICN). Operacionais em Abrantes quase nos 700 de novo, 698.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

Por aqui é visível o fumo de norte.
Foto tirada para este


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 20:19)

*ABRANTES – Última hora. Fogo volta a despertar e cria frente que promete mais problemas*

“Rebentou” uma nova frente de fogo no incêndio de Abrantes. Está em causa uma área de povoamento florestal, consumida rapidamente por chamas que estão com força e que ameaçam estender-se por um território mais abrangente. Por aquilo que a Hertz apurou, não estão habitações nesta linha de fogo mas há o receio de que possam ser criadas mais projecções que coloquem o incêndio com uma força… que já estava perdida. Ainda por cima, os meios aéreos – nesta altura sete – já não têm tanto tempo quanto isso para actuar.

http://radiohertz.pt/abrantes-ultim...tar-e-cria-frente-que-promete-mais-problemas/

O fumo aumentou de intensidade a partir do meio da tarde, pelo menos é a perpectiva que tenho daqui da minha localidade. 


Estava agora mesmo a ver as notícias do incendio de Cantanhede, e até fiquei arrepiado, quando vi eucaliptos com mais de 4 a 5 metros de altura, junto a um muro de uma habitação praticamente nova.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 20:23)

O de Mealhada não é ocorrência significativa? 

Alvaiázere com 91 operacionais.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O de Mealhada não é ocorrência significativa?


Não percebo quais são os critérios. O incêndio da Mealhada é o mesmo de ontem, apesar de ter sido dado como "em resolução" durante a noite, reacendeu antes das 13h. 
Já o incêndio de Tábua continua a ser uma ocorrência significativa, mas nunca mais se ouviu falar dele.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 20:52)

O fogo de Abrantes perto do quartel


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:04)

Mais de 700 bombeiros em Abrantes e 170 já em Alvaiázere.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Parece que este foco novo de Abrantes está extremamente perto da cidade mais uma vez (atrás do quartel militar, próximo do cemitério de Abrantes), a Presidente especula que foi mão criminosa devido à distância entre focos (RTP3 há cerca de 30 minutos). 690 operacionais em Abrantes, parece que vai diminuindo e aumentando.

Entretanto Mealhada voltou às ocorrências significativas.


----------



## jkmc (11 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Jodamensil disse:


> Tristeza o que se está a passar no nosso país. Este ano em comparação com outros anos sinto me muito mais afetado. E sinto me impotente ao ver tudo isto a acontecer sem sem poder fazer nada para o combater. Claramente todos estes incendios sao de mao criminosa. Nao ha qualquer duvida disso. Filhos da put@!!! Se conhecesse alguem pessoalmente que fizesse algo deste genero matava o com as minhas maos. Era amarrar esta gente a um eucalipto e ve los a arder! Que raiva que eu sinto ao ver isto a acontecer. Nem sei como muitos de voces têm a capacidade de vir aqui a este topico relatar o que se esta a passar quase ao minuto. Gente de merd@ quem anda a fazer isto. Fosse idosos ou jovens por mim era mata los com o seu veneno era essa a pena aplicada.
> Digam o que disserem dos negocios que estao por tras disto. A minba cabeca nao consegue compreender isto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk



Estou solidario com este malestar e raiva. 
É verdadamente uma pena sem nome. 

Mais pensa bem. incendiarios existirao sempre, mesmo com o risco de ser mortes (e existe em todos os paises. Aqui na frança, apanharam hoje um jovem de 18 anos que esta na origem de 18 fogos so este verao !).

O que se deve mudar é a organisacao do cultivo de eucaliptos e pinheiros para que um loco com um isqueiro de 2€ pode estar na origem de um fogo de 10, 20 ou 30 mil hectares!
Isso é que tem (tambem) de mudar. 

Nao é por acaso que as Armas nao estao em venda livre !


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

*A23 e EN3 cortadas em ambos os sentidos na zona de Abrantes*

Devido ao incêndio que lavra desde quarta-feira naquele local.
A Autoestrada da Beira Interior (A23) foi cortada esta sexta-feira, 11 de Agosto, cerca das 20h00 em ambos os sentidos, na zona de Abrantes, devido ao incêndio que lavra desde quarta-feira naquele local, disse fonte da GNR.

Segundo o comandante da GNR de Abrantes, capitão Flambó, a A23 foi cortada pelas 20h00 por questões de segurança, na sequência do incêndio que deflagrou quarta-feira pelas 18h14 em Aldeia do Mato, na União de Freguesias de Aldeia do Mato e Souto, no concelho de Abrantes.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2017-08-11-A23-e-EN3-cortadas-em-ambos-os-sentidos-na-zona-de-Abrantes


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 21:27)

Entretanto, incêndio em mato em Ponte de Sôr... Se o mapa estiver correto não é uma zona particularmente fácil também.

Edit: Resolvido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:36)

*ABRANTES – Pânico voltou. Rio de Moinhos na rota do fogo e algumas pessoas já evacuadas*

Quando tudo apontava para o controlo absoluto do incêndio, eis que uma frente de fogo que apareceu pouco depois das 18 horas voltou a trocar as voltas aos bombeiros. De tal forma que agora Rio de Moinhos está ameaçada e ja foram evacuadas algumas pessoas. O cenário é dantesco, com chamas de dezenas de metros de altura. Entretanto, a A23 está fechada ao trânsito.

http://radiohertz.pt/abrantes-panic...-rota-do-fogo-e-algumas-pessoas-ja-evacuadas/


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:36)

Impressionante, o nº de ignições, desde das 20 horas. 

Agora, incêndio em Arouca.

Alvaiázere, deve ser o próximo a ir para as ocorrências significativas, com quase 200 bombeiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 21:43)

Ativado o PMEPC de Cantanhede. E parece que o de Coimbra também.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2017 às 21:48)

O incêndio da Trofa deve estar perto de ser dominado..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

Incêndio em Monção. 84 meios humanos


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Alvaiázere com quatro frentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Alvaiázere com quatro frentes.


Em que zona, sabes? Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 22:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em que zona, sabes? Obrigado!


Pelo que diz na descrição, Barqueiro, na freguesia de Pussos São Pedro.

A ocorrência está mapeada aqui: https://www.google.com/maps/?q=loc:39.832603,-8.340485


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Novo fogo no Tramagal? E outro na Freixianda, concelho de Ourém...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

Fogo em Bucelas, Loures. 22 meios humanos.


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2017 às 22:40)

Neste momento

Abrantes, 695op
Mealhada, 359op
Venda Nova do Bolho, Cantanhede, 119op
Portunhos, Cantanhede, 313op
Trofa, 125op
Monção, 84op
Alvaiázere, 308op


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 22:40)

Isto só está a piorar em vez de melhorar , agora tive de ligar a minha avo porque lá está um grande incêndio , só está a piorar enfim ..


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2017 às 22:47)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto só está a piorar em vez de melhorar , agora tive de ligar a minha avo porque lá está um grande incêndio , só está a piorar enfim ..



Ia melhorar a meio de Agosto? 

E não és tu que estás sempre a fazer alusões a ondas de calor apocalíticas?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 22:48)

Orion disse:


> Ia melhorar a meio de Agosto?
> 
> E não és tu que estás sempre a fazer alusões a ondas de calor apocalíticas?




Agora vou ter que ir a terra da minha avo , porque lá está muito mau mesmo ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2017 às 22:56)

Fogo em Torres Vedras, São Pedro da Cadeira e novo fogo em Óbidos


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2017 às 23:12)

Estou numa esplanada em Coruche está tudo cheio de fumo baixo com muito cheiro, às vezes faz rajada fumo vem aos olhos até arde e às vezes vem bafo quente, será que há algo novo perto? Ou isto é tudo de Abrantes?


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2017 às 23:21)

Estranho que o número de meios do incêndio do Tramagal não atualiza, mas parece que ainda está ativo. Apenas 5 operacionais.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Ago 2017 às 00:15)

Apesar de estar de noite , deve estar muito fumo no ar e acho que é visível .


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Sepins e Bolho, um dos de Cantanhede, dominado. Trofa também.


----------



## srr (12 Ago 2017 às 00:44)

Abrantes, Foi e está assim :
https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...7633.1073741895.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2017 às 00:47)

Foi verdade?





Se sim, a lei da rolha não está a funcionar bem. Os jornalistas e os autarcas que derem versões menos agradáveis têm que ir para a prisão porque são basicamente traidores à pátria.

Se a porta-voz da ANPC diz que está tudo a correr bem então está tudo a correr bem. Como se atrevem a questionar as declarações de entidades que só têm a ganhar com o encobrimento das suas falhas?

---

*Pedrógão Grande: as sete horas negras para a GNR*



> De acordo com a avaliação enviada ao governo, foram cerca de sete horas em que, devido a esses problemas e falhas, os militares da Guarda andaram “às cegas”, sem orientações, o que terá levado a própria GNR a decidir por sua iniciativa quais as estradas a cortar e o apoio a dar às populações. Este período negro, sem dados ou instruções, terá ocorrido no dia 17 de junho entre as 14h59 (hora do primeiro alerta de fogo) e as 21h44 (altura em que a GNR decide cortar a EN236, por iniciativa de um militar que descobriu cadáveres na estrada).



Como aparentemente é muito difícil constatar o óbvio dou uma pequena (ou grande) dica   O fogo progrediu para a EN236 sem qualquer tipo de reconhecimento ou vigilância por parte das autoridades (in)competentes.

Para quê tanto relatório? Para todas as entidades dizerem que não têm a culpa? É uma total perda de tempo.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 00:54)

na CMTV tem estado a dar o de Alvaiázere, bombeiros vão protegendo as casas
em Ferreira do Zezere já estão tambem 80 bombeiros.. não é muito longe do de Alvaiázere


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2017 às 01:08)

Vou ignorar a interferência política nas doações porque não obstante isso ser mesquinho até é previsível. Novamente, cada um com a sua opinião.

Critico sim a limitação da argumentação do Grande Líder  O SIRESP é mau porque falhou em Pedrógão? Errado. O SIRESP foi sempre uma _mierda_. Mas falar em Pedrógão é útil para se manter uma imagem de estadista magnânimo. Curvem-se todos perante o Grande Líder 

Se o Grande Líder puser o SIRESP a funcionar até eu voto nele  Como não tenho grande fé nisso (e os ataques à Altice são apenas e só para agradar à esquerda chanfrada) o Costa vai continuar a perder ganhar sem o meu voto.

Por fim, e novamente, curvem-se todos perante o Grande Líder e a ANPC que nunca mentiriam ou enganariam o público


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 01:21)

A23 reaberta.


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 01:37)

Orion disse:


> Vou ignorar a interferência política nas doações porque não obstante isso ser mesquinho até é previsível. Novamente, cada um com a sua opinião.
> 
> Critico sim a limitação da argumentação do Grande Líder  O SIRESP é mau porque falhou em Pedrógão? Errado. O SIRESP foi sempre uma _mierda_. Mas falar em Pedrógão é útil para se manter uma imagem de estadista magnânimo. Curvem-se todos perante o Grande Líder
> 
> ...



Outra vez.......menos politica e mais Seguimento de Incêndios.
Para politiquices já nos basta a silly season impregnada com pré campanha autárquica.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 01:55)

aqui na minha zona para quem não sabe do que se trata e estiver num lugar fechado sem cheirar na rua, o fumo é bastante confundível com nevoeiro, tive lá na esplanada em Coruche como já tinha dito, a minha roupa vem a cheirar a fumo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 02:25)

Mealhada dominado, de novo.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 02:50)

estão algumas pessoas aqui da zona de Coruche numa conversa no facebook a comentar o fumo intenso que supostamente o vento trouxe de Abrantes, todos falam que o fumo é tão intenso que até pensam que é de um fogo muito próximo, mas o mais próximo só estou a ver o de Abrantes, está complicado aquilo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia. Estou a receber fumo vindo de sul, do lado da Batalha. Alguém sabe de que incêndio se trata? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 08:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Estou a receber fumo vindo de sul, do lado da Batalha. Alguém sabe de que incêndio se trata? Obrigado!


O fumo já está a dissipar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 08:24)

Fogo em Pombal, Abiul. 64 meios humanos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Ago 2017 às 08:33)

Hoje vai ser o dia pior com a temperatura ainda mais alta , o incêndio de abrantes ainda vai demorar para ser extinto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 08:36)

Em Alvaiázere 2 incêndios em Barqueiro e Sra da Orada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 09:25)

Fogo a começar em Alcobaça, Coz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 09:46)

*SIRESP com nova falha, agora na zona de Cantanhede*

A concentração de meios em três incêndios registados na zona de Cantanhede, provocou uma saturação no Sistema Integrado de Redes de Emergência e Segurança de Portugal (SIRESP) às 23:30 de sexta-feira, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.
... https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ium=email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=daily


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 09:48)

Fogo em Viseu, Cinfães. 74 meios humanos, 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 09:56)

Mais um, Aveiro, Murtosa... São tantos que até cansa! Meu Deus até quando?


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 11:54)

Até enjoa tantos incêndios...e tudo feito de propósito ...a intenção é acabar com tudo...saudades do inverno, minha estação preferida!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 12:36)

Hoje pode ser um dia muito complicado. Estão presentes os "3 trintas", temperatura > 30ºC, vento > 30km/h( E, NE) e humidade relativa < 30%.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 13:02)

Parece que todos os grandes incêndios dos últimos dias estão dominados, de acordo com a página da ProCiv. Significativos são os de Cinfães e Póvoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:04)

Incêndio em Boião, São Bartolomeu de Messines, com 31 op. e 2 MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

Só ontem houve 220 ocorrências, o valor mais elevado do ano!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:18)

Vários fogos a começar em Coimbra:  Lordemão, Trouxemil e Vacariça...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:18)

Roda o disco e toca o mesmo, quem sofre são sempre as populações do interior, que já são escassas. 

Mais de 200 ocorrências ontem, praticamente tudo fogo posto, temos um país de piromaníacos, provavelmente a maioria com problemas de saúde mental. Isto tem de se ir até ao cerne do problema, que começa nas pessoas. Por muito que tentem reordenar a floresta, os incêndios vão continuar enquanto não houver segurança, vigilância e o agravamento do crime de atear fogo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:19)

Fogo em Gondomar e em Vila Real, Serapicos.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 13:20)

De manhã vim pela A14, a caminho da Figueira, ardeu uma grande área dos dois lados da autoestrada, desde o nó de 
Coimbra Norte até ao nó de Ançã/Cantanhede. Apesar estar bastante mais calmo, era visível muita matéria em combustão lenta, que poderá dar origem a novos reacendimentos durante a tarde.


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 13:28)

DaniFR disse:


> De manhã vim pela A14, a caminho da Figueira, ardeu uma grande área dos dois lados da autoestrada, desde o nó de
> Coimbra Norte até ao nó de Ançã/Cantanhede. Apesar estar bastante mais calmo, era visível muita matéria em combustão lenta, que poderá dar origem a novos reacendimentos durante a tarde.


de acordo com o Ocorrências em Coimbra, esta tudo a rebentar novamente


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:29)

Fogo em Braga, Cavez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:35)

Fogo em Coimbra, Tábua - S Geraldo


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2017 às 13:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:38)

Fogo em Oliveira de Azeméis, César -Fajões.


----------



## Jodamensil (12 Ago 2017 às 13:39)

Tou na zona de figueiro e comecou agora um novo incendio. Nao consigo perceber onde é! Nao sei se ei de me levantar do restaurante e ir embora ou ficar! Tristeza 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:39)

Fogo em Guimarães, Longos


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

Póvoa de Lanhoso dominado
unico grande incêndio neste momento é Cinfães


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

Vamos entrar nas horas criticas..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jkmc (12 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Roda o disco e toca o mesmo, quem sofre são sempre as populações do interior, que já são escassas.
> 
> Mais de 200 ocorrências ontem, praticamente tudo fogo posto, temos um país de piromaníacos, provavelmente a maioria com problemas de saúde mental. Isto tem de se ir até ao cerne do problema, que começa nas pessoas. Por muito que tentem reordenar a floresta, os incêndios vão continuar enquanto não houver segurança, vigilância e o agravamento do crime de atear fogo.



Naturalemente que ha muito fogo posto...Mais nao sao a maioria. 
O problema é que uma vez que um incendio atinge uma proporçao enorme em povoamentos de pinheiros ou eucaliptos, acabe por ser na origem de muitos outros incendios...
E provalmente o maoir problema destes grandes incendios que sao capazes de multiplicar-se como um virus.

Olha para este video de ha 2 dias. A 500 metros do fogo, outra ocorencia em direto (a partir do minuto 1m30 do video).
Se nao estao as camaras de televisao, nos todos podiam pensar que era fogo posto (zona de pouca vegetacao e com uma estrada mesmo ao lado). A realidade é que é um fogo "natural" devido a outro grande fogo...

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/a-situacao-dos-incendios-em-portugal-ao-minuto_e1020124


----------



## jkmc (12 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

jkmc disse:


> Naturalemente que ha muito fogo posto...Mais nao sao a maioria.
> O problema é que uma vez que um incendio atinge uma proporçao enorme em povoamentos de pinheiros ou eucaliptos, acabe por ser na origem de muitos outros incendios...
> E provalmente o maoir problema destes grandes incendios que sao capazes de multiplicar-se como um virus.
> 
> ...



Tem que se cliquar no video de "*15h09 - A1 cortada nos dois sentidos"*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 14:36)

Incêndio em Montemor-o-velho, Marujal


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2017 às 15:06)

São uns atrás dos outros, não param de cair notificações no telemóvel, se isto não é crime organizado, então não sei o que seja..







Daqui do Porto é visível bastante fumo para Leste e NE


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Já levantaram os dois fireboss do aeródromo de Viseu. Penso que em direção ao incêndio de Silgueiros .


----------



## Stinger (12 Ago 2017 às 15:34)

O da Trofa parece que reacendeu

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 15:37)

http://tviplayer.iol.pt/direto/TVI24
Medonho!!!
Cantanhede


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 15:43)

Cantanhede já dado como reativado, mas apenas no mapa.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 15:43)

reativação em Portunhos, Cantanhede

incendios com mais de 30bomb a esta hora em
Sta Maria da Feira,
Montouro, Cantanhede
Alcobaça
Pombal
Paredes
Santo Tirso
Coruche
Óbidos
Vila Franca de Xira


----------



## FSantos (12 Ago 2017 às 15:52)

huguh disse:


> reativação em Portunhos, Cantanhede
> 
> incendios com mais de 30bomb a esta hora em
> Sta Maria da Feira,
> ...








Para os lados de Valongo


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (12 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

incendio para os lados de montemor-o-velho ou Soure vejo-o de casa


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

A14 novamente cortada. Há relatos de muitos carros em contramão a fugir do fogo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2017 às 16:11)

Enorme incêndio em recarei

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (12 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enorme incêndio em recarei
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Tens foto?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2017 às 16:20)

Neste momento a leste do Porto:


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 16:23)

Vim NorteShopping , aqui estão 26°C
Visualizo uma coluna de fumo que deve ser do incêndio de paredes , Recarei

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 16:29)

Incêndio na margem oposta do Zêzere também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:38)

Incêndio em Mira de Aire e outro na Serra de Tomar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

2 Incêndios a começar em Santarém, Abrã e outro em Torres Novas, Assentiz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:43)

Outros 2 a começar, um em Loures, Catujal e outro em Torres Vedras, Dois Portos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:46)

Incêndio a começar em Coimbra, Torres do Mondego.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 16:47)

Incêndio junto à Praia Fluvial dos Palheiros, em Coimbra, zona muito complicada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2017 às 16:48)

Stinger disse:


> Tens foto?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Recarei agora mesmo.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:53)

Incêndio a começar em Leiria, Coimbrão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:55)

Novo incêndio no Sardoal, Cabeça das Mós.
Novo incêndio em Évora, Pavia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 16:57)

Incêndio em Óbidos, Olho Marinho.


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

IF Torres do Mondego assustador. Bem perto de onde vivo, em Coimbra. Zona complicadíssima e com uma coluna muito larga e escura.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

incêndio da Mealhada reativou-se também


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:06)

3 incêndios a começar em Santo Tirso, Celorico de Basto e  Penafiel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

2 incêndios a começar em Lisboa, Campolide e no Montijo, Canha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:12)

Incêndio a começar em Braga, Vila Verde e outro em Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

Incêndio em Aveiro, Requeixo.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

tentem só relatar os incêndios mais preocupantes ou com mais meios porque se vamos estar a falar de todos os incêndios, fazemos 200 posts por dia...


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

Incêndio das Torres do Mondego






Foto de Miguel Martins


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 17:15)

Está a ficar tudo preto aqui onde vivo! Bastante vento. Incêndio Torres do Mondego com comportamento fulminante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

Isto é demais!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

huguh disse:


> tentem só relatar os incêndios mais preocupantes ou com mais meios porque se vamos estar a falar de todos os incêndios, fazemos 200 posts por dia...


Pois eu percebo, é que é impressionante. E como saber se é preocupante?


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

O vento mudou de direcção para NO e aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

De facto está a tornar contornos de relato de futebol o tópico. 
Vamos tentar cingir isto às ocorrências mais importantes e informações relevantes. 
A informação de todas as ocorrências uma por uma pode ser feita pelos interessados nas páginas adequadas, não há necessidade aqui. 
Obrigado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Mais de tres mil bombeiros combatem 90 incendios. Autoestrada A8 cortada em Torres Vedras.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois eu percebo, é que é impressionante. E como saber se é preocupante?


Pode merecer mais destaque se for muito próximo de outro foco significativo anterior ou já tiver um número de meios significativo. Para ocorrências uma a uma temos os feeds do Fogos.pt no Twitter, por exemplo. É só para não encher o tópico com toda e qualquer ocorrência que aconteça ao minuto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pode merecer mais destaque se for muito próximo de outro foco significativo anterior ou já tiver um número de meios significativo. Para ocorrências uma a uma temos os feeds do Fogos.pt no Twitter, por exemplo. É só para não encher o tópico com toda e qualquer ocorrência que aconteça ao minuto.


Eu prefiro deixar de postar. Está muita gente atenta.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Para além de Portunhos, Cantanhede e da Mealhada, reativou-se em Alvaiázere também


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

Por aqui mantem-se muito fumo no ar, e mais uma vez vários focos de incendio a começar em simultaneo, em vários concelhos vizinhos.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 17:53)

Ferreira do Zêzere também reativou.


----------



## Jodamensil (12 Ago 2017 às 18:03)

Alguem sabe que fogo é o que está muito perto de cernache do bonjardim? Estou nas piscinas e numa das direcoes ve se uma coluna de fumo enorme mas nao e nada longe.

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Jodamensil disse:


> Alguem sabe que fogo é o que está muito perto de cernache do bonjardim? Estou nas piscinas e numa das direcoes ve se uma coluna de fumo enorme mas nao e nada longe.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


O mais perto é o de Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

Evacuação em Barcouço Mealhada.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

CMTV: Evacuação em Barcouço. A8 cortada em Torres Vedras.

Edit: Torres Vedras dominado, no entretanto.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 18:19)

que caos em Barcouço... incrível


----------



## Jodamensil (12 Ago 2017 às 18:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O mais perto é o de Ferreira do Zêzere.


Mas o de ferreira do zezere este ativo durante o dia e nao via esta coluna enorme? Isto comecou deveriam de ser 17h mais ou menos. Nao teve assim a o resto do dia todo.

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Jodamensil disse:


> Mas o de ferreira do zezere este ativo durante o dia e nao via esta coluna enorme? Isto comecou deveriam de ser 17h mais ou menos. Nao teve assim a o resto do dia todo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


Ele está agora referenciado como ocorrência significativa...


----------



## Jodamensil (12 Ago 2017 às 18:29)

Onde vêem isso?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

Jodamensil disse:


> Onde vêem isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


https://fogos.pt/


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

incêndios neste momento com 30 ou mais operacionais

Mealhada, 259op, 2MA
Cantanhede, 323op, 4MA
Alvaiázere, 260op, 1MA
Ferreira do Zêzere, 150op
Cinfães, 79op, 1MA
Montemor-o-velho, 80op
Vila Verde, 43op, 1MA
Paredes, 70op, 1MA
Santo Tirso, 48op, 1MA
Tomar, 139op, 4MA
Felgueiras, 45op
Coimbra, 149op, 3MA
Aveiro, 53op
Montijo, 55op
Soure, 33op
Lamego, 30op, 1MA


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2017 às 18:33)

É insana a quantidade de incêndios e reacendimentos que deflagraram nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:38)




----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 18:39)

Apesar de estar dado como dominado, parece que Torres Vedras ainda lavra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2017 às 18:46)

Vista dos céus aqui de Gondomar, incêndios de Santo Tirso e Paredes 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macroburst (12 Ago 2017 às 18:54)

Todo o país está um caos e não é só no que diz respeito aos incêndios. Felizmente já se preocupam com o corte de estradas e a evaquação de aldeias. AGORA. O Siresp não foi criado para proteção do país em circunstância alguma, foi criado para algumas pessoas ganharem muito dinheiro sem nada fazer. Um sistema de comunicações de emergência de um país é parte da sua soberania, não é um negócio para alguns e deve funcionar de forma autónoma e independente de outros organismos ou empresas. Se isto não acontece qual é a sua utilidade? O Siresp é algo que devia ser encerrado, investigado e todo o dinheiro devolvido aos contribuíntes. Tenho observado os notíciários na TV, e com excepção da RTP onde que podemos verificar alguma moderação, é interessante ver os jurnalistas a "vomitar" a banha da cobra que lhes encomendaram. Sic e Tvi competem para mais audiências como se deum combate de boxe se tratasse. Aliás tudo nestes canais é abominável, desde os programas que divulgam, telejornais, jurnalistas, notícias FALSAS e propaganda partidária nacional e internacional. É difícil ficar indiferente ao ver o país a arder, milhões de árvores, plantas, seres vivos a serem destruídos por alguém que sabe o que está a fazer. Os fogos em Portugal, são postos por um grupo de pessoas, merçenários(?), pagos por alguém que está no poder politíco, media e outros grupos menos visiveis ao cidadão comum. Ouvir um primeiro ministro falar em limpar as matas quando o estado não as limpa, os media explicarem que esta situação é inevitável e resulta apenas de temperaturas, ventos e de um povo de pirómanos é como dizía o Sr.Sócrates, patético. Ontem à noite num dos noticiários creio que foi Marta Soares que disse, 200 focos de incêndio num dia não era obra de condições climatéricas nem de pirómanos mas de mais ALGUÉM. É triste ouvir uma criança dizer que está preocupada com os incêndios porque sem árvores e platas como vamos respirar....   Apagar os incêndios não chega, é necessário apagar quem os anda a por ano após ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:58)

*Exército mobiliza quase 600 militares e 116 viaturas no combate aos fogos*
12 ago 2017 18:35

Quase 600 militares e 116 viaturas estão hoje no terreno a ajudar no combate aos incêndios, em missões de apoio à Proteção Civil, Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF) e diversos municípios, anunciou o Exército.
...

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...militares-e-116-viaturas-no-combate-aos-fogos


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 19:00)

Incêndio da Mealhada 






Incêndio das Torres do Mondego


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:01)




----------



## Macroburst (12 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

É cada vez mais difícil encontrar uma mata que ainda não ardeu...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 19:05)

Patrícia Gaspar da ANPC a confirmar que poderá haver evacuações relacionadas com o incêndio de Tomar, feitas por via aquática, a Sul da Venda.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 19:09)

Ativados o Plano municipal de emergência de Miranda do Corvo e o Plano distrital de Emergência de Coimbra
Tomar parece ser dos casos mais preocupantes


----------



## Macroburst (12 Ago 2017 às 19:16)

Isto da política tem regras interessantes. Recentemente em França, alguém atropelou seis militares e o país está em estado de alerta com polícias  e militares armados até aos dentes em cada esquina. Dizem ser mais um "atentado terrorista" tipo 11 de Setembro. Nós temos o país a arder todo o verão e ... por aqui está tudo bem, fazem-se peditórios, espectáculos de beneficiencia, juntam-se mais alguns milhões de euros. Onde está o dinheiro? quem o tem a ganhar juro?
É mais importante do ponto de vista dos políticos algumas pessoas morrerem em "atentados terroristas" do que algumas dezenas morrerem queimadas e milhares de km2 destruidos todos os anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:28)

*Inês*‏@ineslpereira 27 minHá 27 minutos
Estrada da Beira, N17, acaba de ser cortada em Coimbra, logo na Portela. @FogosPt


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

*João Oliveira*‏@joaogoliveira 6 minhá 6 minutos
Em Ançã a situação complicou-se durante a tarde e o fogo já está perto das habitações.

*João Oliveira*‏@joaogoliveira
Em resposta a @joaogoliveira @FogosPt
*Os bombeiros pedem cremes hidratantes para serem entregues no quartel-general montado junto ao posto médico.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:37)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*Desde as 00:00 de hoje até às 19:35, chegaram ao nosso sistema 244 novas ocorrências de incêndios.*


----------



## Macroburst (12 Ago 2017 às 19:40)

São os pirámanos, a temperatura, o vento, o fado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:41)

Em Cabouco as imagens da sic em directo são impressionantes. Tiveram de fugir agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 19:54)




----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

Passo agora na A1. 2 colunas de fumo pretas para os lados de Soure. 2 incêndios separados


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2017 às 20:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 34 segHá 34 segundos
*APELO: #LOGÍSTICA bombeiros de Cantanhede solicitam pratos e talheres descartáveis*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2017 às 20:22)

Alguém com info do incêndio de recarei?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (12 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Alguém com info do incêndio de recarei?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Zona muito perigosa, para que lado se dirige, sabe?


----------



## FSantos (12 Ago 2017 às 20:30)

Macroburst disse:


> São os pirámanos, a temperatura, o vento, o fado...



Impossível, não há assim tantos inimputáveis. Um dia se há-de descobrir o que está por trás disto tudo.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2017 às 20:30)

Directo TVI há momentos, chamas enormes na Mealhada:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

jonas disse:


> Zona muito perigosa, para que lado se dirige, sabe?


Direção talvez bustelo ou Campo.
Estou em Valongo 2 grandes incêndios em recarei e Santo Tirso.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2017 às 20:38)

Só 3 distritos não tem incêndios: Faro, Portalegre e Bragança. 

Porto é o distrito com mais incêndios (17), seguido por Coimbra (10), Santarém (9), Lisboa, Leiria e Braga com 8.


----------



## jonas (12 Ago 2017 às 20:40)

Segundo o grupo Ocorrências  em Coimbra o IF em Soure bem esta com intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2017 às 20:44)

Fotos retiradas do facebook do incendio em Mira de Aire.

Por aqui depois observo uma grande coluna de fumo do incendio de Tomar.
A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros tem sido fustigada por vários focos de incendio, agora começou também outro na Zibreira.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

Snifa disse:


> Directo TVI há momentos, chamas enormes na Mealhada:



O incêndio começou na Mealhada, mas neste momento a situação mais grave é em Trouxemil, já no concelho de Coimbra, mesmo às portas da cidade.

Tenho informação que o incêndio já está muito perto do Centro de Tratamento de Resíduos de Sólido de Coimbra. 

Na cidade de Coimbra, o cenário é este, parace que vem lá uma carga de àgua:





Foto de Miguel Cabanas


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

Incêndio na zona de Marvão às 21:51 com aumento rápido de meios, 30 operacionais. A ver se é dominado depressa.

Edit: Dominado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

Portugal acciona o Mecanismo Europeu de Protecção Civil. 

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendios-portugal-aciona-mecanismo-europeu-de-protecao-civil


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2017 às 22:45)

Neste momento

2 frentes - Mealhada, 266op
3 frentes - Cantanhede, 391op
3 frentes - Alvaiázere, 325op
2 frentes - Ferreira do Zêzere, 260op
1 frente - Cinfães, 77op
1 frente - Paredes, 141op
1 frente - Paços de Ferreira, 67op
Várias frentes - Tomar, 218op
2 frentes - Coimbra, 254op


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2017 às 22:50)

Interessante esse POSIT de várias frentes, são assim tantas que nem dá para calcular?  (já tivemos 5 em Abrantes no seu pico e 7 no incêndio acho que da Penacova no mês passado).

(A resposta mais provável é que não dá para delinear ainda quantas frentes são ao certo)


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2017 às 23:11)

Impressionado por terem extinto o Incêndio de Soure, com apenas 30 bombeiros. De repente. E a outra coluna grande de fumo, seria de que incêndio? Desconfio que o portal das ocorr~encias não esteja em perfeita sintonia..


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 05:00)

Ferreira do Zêzere ativou o Plano Municipal de Emergência à 01h00.







Castelo Branco com três frentes.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2017 às 08:35)

Ontem ao fim do dia, ambiente de fumo e muito pesado pelo Porto, na foto o incêndio em Santo Tirso:






Hoje não está muito melhor, cheira intensamente a mato queimado e paira uma neblina de fumo pela Cidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 09:39)

Estou preocupado, de repente o vale onde vivo encheu-se de fumo e começou a cair cinza. Não sei de onde vem e em fogos.pt .não está nada perto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 10:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou preocupado, de repente o vale onde vivo encheu-se de fumo e começou a cair cinza. Não sei de onde vem e em fogos.pt .não está nada perto...


Já liguei aos bombeiros. Disseram que havia fogos perto mas não disseram onde...


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 10:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já liguei aos bombeiros. Disseram que havia fogos perto mas não disseram onde...


Em direto do canal 1 ,o santuário de Fátima não se vê as cinzas, moras mesmo em Fátima?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (13 Ago 2017 às 10:31)

Pelo que li no site TVI24 no briefing desta manha a sra. Patrícia Gaspar disse que os casos mais preocupantes são Ferreira do Zêzere e *Tomar*. Se Tomar é um dos casos mais graves porque ainda não tem meios aéreos? E Castelo Branco já tem 5 meios aéreos (inclusive 2 Canadair´s)... Será porque o comandante nacional da ANPC ser o antigo comandante distrital de Castelo Branco? Lanço a pergunta...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 10:31)

joselamego disse:


> Em direto do canal 1 ,o santuário de Fátima não se vê as cinzas, moras mesmo em Fátima?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bom dia. Vivo já a caminho da Batalha na freguesia de São Mamede. Entretanto os bombeiros já passaram para o lado da Batalha...


----------



## Devas (13 Ago 2017 às 10:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Vivo já a caminho da Batalha na freguesia de São Mamede. Entretanto os bombeiros já passaram para o lado da Batalha...



A zona de S. Mamede - Batalha também é uma zona complicada com muito mato e floresta


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 10:42)

Devas disse:


> A zona de S. Mamede - Batalha também é uma zona complicada com muito mato e floresta


Podes crer! São só eucaliptos e pinheiros cheios de silvas!


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 10:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes crer! São só eucaliptos e pinheiros cheios de silvas!


Conheço São Mamede, já vivi 1 ano em Fátima, daí conhecer essa região !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 10:52)

joselamego disse:


> Conheço São Mamede, já vivi 1 ano em Fátima, daí conhecer essa região !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É muito bonito, eu adoro cá viver. Esta Serra de Aire e Candeeiros é maravilhosa!


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 10:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É muito bonito, eu adoro cá viver. Esta Serra de Aire e Candeeiros é maravilhosa!


Concordo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2017 às 10:56)

Por Coimbra, a situação está mais calma, espero que consigam dominar os três incêndios antes das horas de maior calor. 

A A14 está transitável, mas a visibilidade é reduzida no nó de Cantanhede/Ançã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 10:59)

Por aqui mantem-se o cheiro a fumo no ar, e ve-se o fumo acumulado nos vales.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 11:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
11:00 - 11 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1629 meios humanos, 467 meios terrestres e 18 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 11:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou preocupado, de repente o vale onde vivo encheu-se de fumo e começou a cair cinza. Não sei de onde vem e em fogos.pt .não está nada perto...


eu sou de Fátima também e está muito fumo... mas é tudo de longe...


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 11:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podes crer! São só eucaliptos e pinheiros cheios de silvas!


ora aí está. acabei de comentar aqui em casa com a minha mãe... De Leiria, Cortes, passando por Arrabal, São Mamede, Reguengo do Fetal, Batalha, Pia de Urso, até Mira d'Aire, é uma enorme mancha verde...


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 11:13)

robinetinidol disse:


> eu sou de Fátima também e está muito fumo... mas é tudo de longe...


Deve ser do incêndio de tomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

joselamego disse:


> Deve ser do incêndio de tomar
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


e Ferreira do Zêzere / Alvaiázere


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 11:16)

robinetinidol disse:


> ora aí está. acabei de comentar aqui em casa com a minha mãe... De Leiria, Cortes, passando por Arrabal, São Mamede, Reguengo do Fetal, Batalha, Pia de Urso, até Mira d'Aire, é uma enorme mancha verde...


Pois é, porque o último grande incêndio aqui foi em 2003. O mato, pinheiros e eucaliptos estão muito grandes. Deus queira que não aconteça nada. O fumo intenso continua aqui no vale mas na zona de onde vinha do lado da Batalha, está mais aliviado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 11:27)

robinetinidol disse:


> ora aí está. acabei de comentar aqui em casa com a minha mãe... De Leiria, Cortes, passando por Arrabal, São Mamede, Reguengo do Fetal, Batalha, Pia de Urso, até Mira d'Aire, é uma enorme mancha verde...


E ainda tens de São Mamede até Alqueidão da Serra, Porto de Mós e continua, que é a maior mancha de carvalho cerquinho da Europa. É um local lindíssimo para caminhadas dentro da floresta com circuitos a partir de Alqueidão da Serra.


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 11:42)

Abrantes em Conclusão!!! 
Ferreira do Zêzere aumenta muito...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 12:32)

O fumo por aqui está com tendencia a piorar, já não consigo ver as aldeias vizinhas, pois o fumo não deixa.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 12:39)

Cantanhede dominado. A maioria dos incêndios parece ter apenas a informação de "várias" frentes, em vez do número específico de frentes.
Entretanto várias estradas cortadas e até um corte de eletricidade em Cabouço/A13.

Edit: Tomar a aparecer como dominado também no mapa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 12:46)

IF em Faro, Silves já com um meio aéreo


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 13:47)




----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

IF São Marcos da Serra, numa zona potencialmente perigosa.  Com 28 op. e 2 MA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 13:53)

Afinal está um fogo em Porto de Mós...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2017 às 14:08)

Eu só espero é que não se concretize os 37°c para o próximo fim de semana...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 13 minHá 13 minutos
14:00 - 19 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1794 meios humanos, 488 meios terrestres e 31 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT

EDIT: O fogo de Mira d'Aire parece que reacendeu


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

alguns incendios que começaram hoje já com meios consideráveis...

Neste momento

Mealhada, 208op
Alvaiázere, 335op, 3MA
Ferreira do Zêzere, 402op, 6MA
Coimbra. 281op, 5MA
Arcos de Valdevez, 42op, 1MA

Hoje:
Castelo Branco, 178op, 4MA
Miranda do Douro, 87op, 2MA
Anadia, 68op, 2MA
Sabrosa, 112op, 3MA
Vila Nova de Paiva, 59op, 2MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 14:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 14:36 - Nova ocorrência importante - Bragança, Miranda Do Douro, Palaçoulo, Palaçoulo - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017040023759fogos.pt/?fire=20170400… #FogosPT


 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - EN17 cortada zona de Ceira


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 14:53)

Incendio em pleno Parque Natural da Serra de São Mamede, já com 1 MA e 43 operacionais.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

ouviram-se agora sirenes dos bombeiros, com certeza deverão ir para Sabrosa, não parece estar facil


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 15:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
15:00 - 20 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1923 meios humanos, 520 meios terrestres e 29 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

Incêndio  de Marvão dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 15:11)




----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

Parada do Pinhão, sabrosa dominado !
Reativação no Marujal, Montemor-o-velho


----------



## jonas (13 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

2 frentes em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## jonas (13 Ago 2017 às 16:02)

huguh disse:


> Parada do Pinhão, sabrosa dominado !
> Reativação no Marujal, Montemor-o-velho


Aparece outra vez como em Curso o de Parada de Pinhão.
No IF em Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 16:05)

jonas disse:


> Aparece outra vez como em Curso o de Parada de Pinhão.
> No IF em Miranda do Corvo.



pois, eu achei estranho ter sido controlado tão rapidamente...
novo incêndio no Cadaval


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 16:08)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
Novo incêndio em Coimbra, Miranda Do Corvo, Vila Nova https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036050fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 16:17)




----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2017 às 16:19)

Elevado nivel de partículas en el aire a causa de los incendios forestales


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 16:23)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Torres Novas, Riachos https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140046838fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 16:21 - Nova ocorrência importante - Vila Real, Sabrosa, Parada De Pinhão, Parada Do Pinhão - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170021255fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 16:25)

Várias frentes ativas no incêndio de Sabrosa


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2017 às 16:38)

Incêndio de Coimbra visto da A13






Foto de Joana Travassos


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2017 às 16:42)




----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 16:51)

A UME já consta dos grupos de reforço do incêndio de Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## jkmc (13 Ago 2017 às 16:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Incêndio de Coimbra visto da A13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que tristeza ! Nao é a primeira vez que as nuvens dos megaincendios em portugal me fazem pensar em cenarios de guerra !


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

incêndio na senhora das Preces, Oliveira do Hospital com 42bombeiros


----------



## jonas (13 Ago 2017 às 17:03)

Miranda do Corvo com 52 opr e 2 MA.


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

Incendios últimos 7 días (naranja) y último día (rojo) 






Último mes (pese a que en la leyenda ponga últimos 90 días, este mapa en concreto es del último mes)





Detalle al entorno más cercano (último mes):


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:10)




----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

Penso que seja um pirocumulo. 

Vê-se de tomar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:28)




----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Daqui só digo isto: grande pirocumulo na zona de FZ...


----------



## srr (13 Ago 2017 às 17:34)

Neste momento o Norte de Abrantes, está assim :

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.ros...6607.1073741896.1084613654&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:43)

*está a poucos metros da Aldeia Gramaça.*


----------



## mecre90 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:51)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui só digo isto: grande pirocumulo na zona de FZ...


Confirmo. Não se vê de onde sai, porque a baixa altitude está fumo por todo o lado, mas no alto ve-se um enorme pirocumulo, assustador mesmo. Numa rádio régional fala-se que já passou o Zêzere para Vila de Rei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 17:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:03)

mecre90 disse:


> Confirmo. Não se vê de onde sai, porque a baixa altitude está fumo por todo o lado, mas no alto ve-se um enorme pirocumulo, assustador mesmo. Numa rádio régional fala-se que já passou o Zêzere para Vila de Rei.


Também se vê bem daqui. Nunca me lembro de ver nada assim, verdadeiramente impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
18:00 - 22 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 2401 meios humanos, 639 meios terrestres e 34 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Aumento de meios exponencial em Ferreira do Zêzere. Na última atualização da ocorrência significativa, estavam 398 operacionais; no mapa, na última atualização do SADO, constam *548*.


----------



## kikofra (13 Ago 2017 às 18:11)

Daqui a 10/12 anos voltaremos ao mesmo, não sei se viram hoje a volta a Portugal mas em Arouca onde ardeu já era só eucaliptos de novo, chora-se muito na altura mas depois nada se faz


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

Dia calmo pelo Porto e arredores

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:19)




----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 18:21)

mecre90 disse:


> Confirmo. Não se vê de onde sai, porque a baixa altitude está fumo por todo o lado, mas no alto ve-se um enorme pirocumulo, assustador mesmo. Numa rádio régional fala-se que já passou o Zêzere para Vila de Rei.


TVI24 em direto de Vila de Rei - Trutas. Chamas altíssimas a "lamber" as paredes das casas.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 18:25)

Cenário assustador na TVI24...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:26)




----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Dia calmo pelo Porto e arredores
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Confirmo, pelo Porto e concelhos limítrofes tudo calmo hoje, apesar do calor o céu manteve se azul !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 segHá 8 segundos
ALERTA - Vias Cortadas:

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 segHá 7 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
Coimbra: - EN17 entre Ceira e Ponte Velha - EN17 Vertente Norte, Serra do Carvalho; - Corte Linhas Alta Tensão junto povoação Cabouco/A13.



 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 23 segHá 23 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
Castelo Branco: - EM1224 Casal d Serra-São Vicente d Beira - EN352 S. Vicente e Barragem do Pisco - EM Casal da Serra e São Vicente da Serra



 

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 28 segHá 29 segundos
Povoações ameaçadas - Concelho de Poiares e Lousã https://www.facebook.com/Centrotv/videos/1547238668669082/…


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 45 segHá 45 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
Leiria: - EN238 entre Cernache e Ferreira - EM1145 entre Brejo da Lá e Vale Prado

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 59 segHá 59 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
Santarém: - EM520 - EN238 - EN348


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:38)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:40)

Eu acho que cada vez mais sou da mesma opinião das pessoas mais velhas, que os incendiários, e falo nos que o fazem de forma consiente e não negligente, deviam de pagar na mesma "moeda", uma vez que o fazem, sem temer as suas verdadeiras consequencias. 
É uma raridade ouvir falar que um incendiário ficou queimado, no fogo que ateou, pois antes disso já eles estão a "milhas do foco do incendio, ficando a "batata quente" para os nosso bombeiros e os populares.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 18:51)

*Proteção civil manda evacuar aldeia de Arcos de Valdevez*
13 ago 2017 18:43

A Proteção Civil mandou hoje evacuar o lugar de São Sebastião, freguesia de Cabreiro, Arcos de Valdevez, como medida de precaução devido ao fumo causado pelo incêndio que deflagrou, no sábado às 22.25, em zona de mato.

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/protecao-civil-manda-evacuar-aldeia-de-arcos-de-valdevez


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 19:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
19:00 - 15 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 2156 meios humanos, 582 meios terrestres e 30 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 19:11)

Ocorrência separada para a passagem do incêndio para o distrito de Castelo Branco, devido ao Comandante de Operações de Socorro ser diferente, como aconteceu em Mação e Nisa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Parada do Pinhão, Vila Real cercada pelo fogo! População a ser evacuada à pressa neste momento. O fogo estava dominado mas com uma mudança súbita de vento cercou esta localidade

Edit: Nova frente de fogo em Covelos, Lousã.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 19:17)

CMTV - Casa a arder em parada do Pinhão, Sabrosa

edit: casa estaria desabitada


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

Em Casal da Serra, Castelo Branco com casas em risco


----------



## srr (13 Ago 2017 às 19:24)

Aldeias em Vila de Rei a ser Evacuadas;
Fogo em Vilar - Vila de Rei


----------



## kikofra (13 Ago 2017 às 19:33)

Casa a arder e VFCI a combater, onde estao as VUCI?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Passei hoje na nacional 236-1 para Castanheira de Pêra. Dantesco.


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

Castelo Branco dominado em tão pouco tempo? Com uma nuvem de fumo daquelas pelo AFIS? Incrível!


----------



## kikofra (13 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

SicN é de noite wow


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

huguh disse:


> CMTV - Casa a arder em parada do Pinhão, Sabrosa
> 
> edit: casa estaria desabitada


Rtp1: 3 casas de 1º habitação e uma desabitada já arderam nesta povoação


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

Por detrás do céu rosa-acinzentado escurecido, lá desponta o pirocúmulo massivo de Vila de Rei.


----------



## meteoamador (13 Ago 2017 às 20:22)

Por Chaves parece uma bomba atômica.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

robinetinidol disse:


> Castelo Branco dominado em tão pouco tempo? Com uma nuvem de fumo daquelas pelo AFIS? Incrível!


Em curso de novo.


----------



## jkmc (13 Ago 2017 às 20:43)

meteoamador disse:


> Por Chaves parece uma bomba atômica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É de verdade assustador. É mesmo isso que esta a acontecer em portugal : uma paisagem de guerra!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 20:56)




----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 21:06)

Conta com 125 operacionais. Já devia ser ocorrência significativa há algum tempo mas ainda não consta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:12)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Abrantes, Fontes https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140046882fogos.pt/?fire=20171400…


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
> Novo incêndio em Santarém, Abrantes, Fontes https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140046882fogos.pt/?fire=20171400…


é projecção, de certeza....


----------



## srr (13 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

robinetinidol disse:


> é projecção, de certeza....



Fogo Posto


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

A rapidez deste IF... já chegou a Abrantes... de Vila de Rei Sul, basta uma projecção e passa para o outro lado do rio, Abrantes, Fontes, que, se se lembram, foi onde começou o grande IF do ano passado em Sentieiras


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 21:16)

srr disse:


> Fogos Posto


hum... aqui nota-se nitidamente que é nova ocorrência por ser novo concelho e distrito... mas claro, pode ter sido fogo posto, não descarto. Mas acho menos provável, nesta situação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:20)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Coimbra, Lousã, Lousã E Vilarinho https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036107fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

*"Onda terrorista" organizada na origem dos incêndios em Portugal*

O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros, Jaime Marta Soares, considera que há uma "onda terrorista devidamente organizada" que provoca incêndios florestais.

Depois de uma audiência com o Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, Jaime Marta Soares não classifica de incompetência política o tempo em que foi feito pelo Governo o pedido de ajuda dos meios aéreos, mas admite ter sido "um erro estratégico".

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...origem-dos-incendios-em-portugal-5335608.html

Já aqui á umas semanas atrás já eu tinha referido que esta "onda" de incendios se podiam assumir como atentados, para a nossa população e para a nossa floresta, afinal parece que não sou o único a partilhar da mesma opinião. 
Mas quando será que isto tem fim, será quando vier a chuva, ou quando já não houver mais nada para queimar, mas como parece que a chuva ainda não virá a curto prazo, infelizmente acho que aposto na segunda hipótese.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 21:27)

já quase 100bombeiros no incendio de Abrantes


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 21:32)

Alvaiázere dominado


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Mais um em Tomar, Asseiceira em Roda Pequena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
Novo incêndio em Coimbra, Miranda Do Corvo, Lamas https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036115fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
22:00 - 19 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 2132 meios humanos, 610 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Ago 2017 às 22:10)

A nossa tragédia coletiva vista de fora por um dos jornais mais influentes do mundo:* New York Times.*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

Vila de Rei é finalmente ocorrência significativa. Sem número de frentes.







Aldeia das Dez tem 3 horas de atraso para ser ocorrência significativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 22:20)

*Incêndios: Situação continua "muito preocupante" em Parada do Pinhão*
13 ago 2017 21:42

O presidente da Câmara de Sabrosa mostrou-se hoje preocupado com o incêndio que já queimou uma vasta área de pinhal e cercou a aldeia de Parada do Pinhão, onde atingiu três casas e alguns idosos foram retirados por precaução.

Domingos Carvas disse à agência Lusa que a situação no terreno “continua muito mal” e que o fogo avança em três frentes, lamentando não haver mais meios disponíveis para reforçar o combate.

Essa foi, afirmou, a informação que lhe foi transmitida pela Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).

O fogo deflagrou cerca das 13:00, junto à Autoestrada 4 (A4), chegou a ser dado como dominado, mas reativou-se com muita intensidade e empurrado pelo vento forte e cruzado e seguiu em direção a três aldeias: Vilarinho de Parada, Parada do Pinhão e Paredes.

A situação mais grave é a de Parada do Pinhão, aldeia onde arderam “três casas contíguas”, não se sabendo ainda se eram de primeira habitação, e algumas pessoas, idosas e acamadas, foram retiradas, por precaução por causa do fumo, para a igreja, uma escola primária de outra localidade vizinha e ainda para o Lar Miguel Torga, em São Martinho de Anta.

Segundo informações recolhidas na localidade, as chamas atingiram ainda um armazém de lenha, que abastecia uma panificadora, e ardeu ainda um trator e um carro.


A Estrada Nacional 15 (EN15), entre Parada do Pinhão e o nó da Balsa da A4, está cortada ao trânsito devido ao incêndio.

Domingos Carvas referiu que foram as projeções que levaram o fogo até esta aldeia, numa altura em que os meios estavam empenhados no combate a outra frente.

“Foi tudo muito rápido e três aldeias em simultâneo e foi difícil arranjar meios para todas as aldeias e todas separadas umas das outras”, frisou.

O autarca disse esperar que o vento, que sopra com menos intensidade, permita dominar o incêndio durante a noite, no entanto frisou que “há ainda muito, muito trabalho pela frente”.

Em Vilarinho de Parada, o fogo queimou terrenos agrícolas, armazéns e aproximou-se das casas.

Domingos Carvas salientou o telefonema solidário do Presidente da República.

Segundo a página da Internet da ANPC, estão mobilizados para este incêndio cerca de 230 operacionais e 60 viaturas.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ontinua-muito-preocupante-em-parada-do-pinhao


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

Quando Vila de Rei aparece nas significativas e só diz "Incêndio activo".


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

Os dois incêndios mais significativos não atualizam o seu POSIT há horas, tanto que ainda têm meios aéreos


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Aspecto do céu visto de Vila Velha de Ródão às 20:47 (Lisboa) de 13/08/2017, parecia uma tarde com uma enorme trovoada em aproximação:
(peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, mas foi o que consegui)


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

Ui... incêndio em Vila de Rei é grave, tem uma área/terreno semelhante à de Mação, esperemos que não se descontrole.


----------



## JCARL (13 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

Nas última 2 fotos havia 2 fontes de fumo, que são os 2 ou 3 fogos permanentes (quase 365 dias do ano) da unidade "ecológica" e de "energia verde de biomassa" denominada de Centroliva, unidades essas tanto em voga em Portugal.


----------



## jonas (13 Ago 2017 às 22:42)

Chaves com 80 opr, arcos de Valdevez com 75 opr, bem deviam ser ocorrências significativas mas não são ...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2017 às 22:47)

Aldeia das Dez colocada nas ocorrências significativas com duas frentes. Parece que andam a ler.


----------



## Devas (13 Ago 2017 às 22:51)

jonas disse:


> Chaves com 80 opr, arcos de Valdevez com 75 opr, boa deviam ser ocorrências significativas mas não são ...



Até porque o incêndio de Chaves é grande. Por volta das 20h via-se de Bragança pirocumulo enorme desse incêndio. Oliveira do Hospital 192 opr 59 viat também devia ser ocorrências significativa

Edit,. parece que foi colocado agora Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Ago 2017 às 23:06)

jkmc disse:


> É de verdade assustador. É mesmo isso que esta a acontecer em portugal : uma paisagem de guerra!


Essa nuvem via-se de Esposende. Impressionante. Na altura cheguei a suspeitar mas acabei por achar que não era um incêndio. 

Pelos vistos está mesmo feio para aqueles lados.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2017 às 23:07)

Mealhada dominado


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ui... incêndio em Vila de Rei é grave, tem uma área/terreno semelhante à de Mação, esperemos que não se descontrole.


está descontroladíssimo...


----------



## criz0r (13 Ago 2017 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Impressionante, é a 2 vez que observo um Pirocumulo aqui de Almada proveniente dos incêndios na zona centro. O último foi no incêndio de Mação e hoje quando cheguei a casa via-se perfeitamente o que penso ser de Vila de Rei.
Lamentável o que está a acontecer no nosso País, já chega de uma vez por todas.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2017 às 23:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *"Onda terrorista" organizada na origem dos incêndios em Portugal*
> 
> O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros, Jaime Marta Soares, considera que há uma "onda terrorista devidamente organizada" que provoca incêndios florestais.
> 
> ...




Essa noticia é de *12 de Agosto de 2016*. Infelizmente as redes social são capazes do melhor(rápida difusão de informação) mas também do pior com desinformação.
Eu sabia que já tinha lido alguma coisa do género dessa personagem e quando olhei para a data confirmou-se.

Esse senhor diz todos os anos a mesma coisa. Para ele não interessa muito falar de prevenção, ordenamento da floresta, etc. A única coisa que ele sabe dizer é que, com base em informação do professor "Chibanga" todos os incêndios tem mão criminosa e por isso não vale a pena prevenir temos é de gastar dinheiro no combate aos incêndios....porque será?
Isto claro até a PJ o chamar para prestar declarações sobre a origem das suas afirmações e aí nem fininho pia, pura e simplesmente não pia.

Infelizmente todos os dias vejo tanta negligência na forma como se trata a floresta que acredito piamente que uma grande percentagem de incêndios são de origem negligentes, sendo o mais recorrente as beatas dos cigarros atirados pelas janela dos carros, o uso de motorroçadoras ou motoserras sem a noção da possibilidade de ocorrer ignição com uma fagulha libertada quando o metal contacta com uma rocha.....etc.

Acho mesmo que uma medida a tomar para a prevenção de incêndios é educar a população, e de preferência logo nas escolas em tenra idade. A mim na escola ensinaram-me o que fazer em caso de sismo, ensinaram como reciclar. Porque não ensinar que comportamentos se deve ter para prevenir incêndios?


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2017 às 23:39)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...pal-de-emergencia-em-vila-de-rei-8703974.html


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

RTP3: Situação em Sabrosa mais tranquila. Comandante de Agrupamento da ANPC confirmou o mesmo em chamada à TVI24. O incêndio só já tem uma frente ativa, de acordo com o Presidente da Câmara de Sabrosa. Sabrosa chegou a ter 4 frentes ativas, revelado na RTP3 também, apesar das "várias" no site da ANPC.


----------



## bandevelugo (14 Ago 2017 às 00:23)

O pirocúmulo impressionante do incêndio de Carvalhosas/Torres do Mondego, Coimbra, visto da Costa Nova (Ílhavo) a exatamente 60km, ontem (13.ago) à tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 00:27)

RTP3: 3 frentes ativas em Chaves, apesar de não constar das ocorrências significativas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2017 às 01:06)

Tanta área ao longo do Zêzere a arder, é normal a falta de meios... 

Vila de Rei não parece dar tréguas, é mais um dos concelhos "bomba-relógio", mal acende alguma coisa se não for controlado vai tudo...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 01:07)

A frente de Ferreira do Zêzere de Abrantes já está nas significativas. Também sem contagem de frentes.


----------



## jkmc (14 Ago 2017 às 01:08)

dahon disse:


> Essa noticia é de *12 de Agosto de 2016*. Infelizmente as redes social são capazes do melhor(rápida difusão de informação) mas também do pior com desinformação.
> Eu sabia que já tinha lido alguma coisa do género dessa personagem e quando olhei para a data confirmou-se.
> 
> Esse senhor diz todos os anos a mesma coisa. Para ele não interessa muito falar de prevenção, ordenamento da floresta, etc. A única coisa que ele sabe dizer é que, com base em informação do professor "Chibanga" todos os incêndios tem mão criminosa e por isso não vale a pena prevenir temos é de gastar dinheiro no combate aos incêndios....porque será?
> ...


Exatamente ! Tem que se ter cuidado com as datas de informacao. Ontem li um articulo no site da rtp que indicava que a procura dos piromanos deixava de ser prioridade da policia. Ao ler um comentario comprendi que a noticia era do principio de 2015!

Outra coisa : desde ha um par de anos cada vez que vejo areas imensas cheias de eucaliptos e pinheiros, jà nao consigo disfrutar da paisagem sem pensar que pode ser o lugar da proxima catastrofe.

É penoso


----------



## jonas (14 Ago 2017 às 07:39)

A esta hora:
Abrantes, Vila de Rei(1 frente), Ferreira do Zêzere(2 frentes),Castelo branco(1 frente), Coimbra(1 frente), Oliveira do hospital(1 frente) e Macedo de Cvaleiros(56 opr).


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 10:39)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 38 minHá 38 minutos
10:00 - 14 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1834 meios humanos, 531 meios terrestres e 26 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 10:48)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
10:45 - Coimbra, Oliveira Do Hospital, Aldeia Das Dez, Santuário Senhora Das Preces - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036055fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
14:00 - 14 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1406 meios humanos, 398 meios terrestres e 27 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Coimbra entretanto dominado. E é bom que a comunicação social não se cinja pela lista de ocorrências significativas, se não vão pensar que há 0 meios aéreos  Atualizar mais frequentemente não lhes fazia mal.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

De Fátima, Vila de Rei a intensificar, e uma coluna à direita (Fontes?) já a desaparecer.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 14:44)

anda aqui um heli ligeiro a passar algumas vezes, penso que seja para o incêndio em Santa Marta de Penaguião


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 15:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
15:00 - 12 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1429 meios humanos, 413 meios terrestres e 27 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

2 helicopteros já aqui
ouvem-se sirenes e bombeiros a passar. já quase 50 bombeiros em Medrões, Sta Marta Penaguião


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 15:19)

um autotanque dos bombeiros  da Régua a passar agora, fui à janela e estava um incêndio mesmo a começar perto do rio
como podem ver do lado direto do predio o fumo a começar a sair. Ainda não aparece no mapa


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

TVI24: EN2 cortada em Vila de Rei.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 15:36)

Já anda um heli pesado Kamov aqui e 2 helis ligeiros
está a ficar complicado , coluna de fumo escura. vamos ver se o Kamov resolve


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

Incrível a coluna de fumo muito escura a crescer de forma enorme! Está bem complicado de certeza


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

Repórter tvi24:
"O sr. é desta zona? Sabe se há aldeias naquele lado?"
Senhor:
"Na, na, não sei.. não sei nada"
Repórter TVI24:
"Muito bem, não é de cá, "
(voz de fundo a dizer que é de Abrantes)
Reporter TVI24
" Muito bem, é de Abrantes. [vira-se para a câmara]
Muito bem, e pronto, vem ver o fogo...Há sempre gente que gosta de ver o fogo."


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 16:17)

coluna de fumo não tão escura mas ainda muito fumo
o Kamov ainda não parou nas descargas


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 16:45)

de novo coluna de fumo muito escura! está muito complicado
continuam os 2 helis, o kamov e o ligeiro aqui em descargas continuas

Muito vento nesta zona


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 16:52)

outro incêndio aqui nesta zona, perto deste, um pouco mais a norte em Vila Real
os 2 helis que estavam no de Santa Marta, estão agora um em cada incêndio


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 16:56)

Depois de quase 2h de atraso lá colocaram a informação das estradas cortadas no site da ANPC. Vila de Rei:






E não há atualizações de incêndios no mapa há 1h, o que acho quase impossível.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

Fotos de um amigo do novo incêndio de Folhadela, Vila Real


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 17:12)

Mais sirenes e carros de bombeiros a passar para Santa marta de Penaguião! quase 80 bombeiros e continua o reforço passadas mais de 3h
Já devia estar nas ocorrências significativas...

VIla Real já foi dominado


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

dahon disse:


> Esse senhor diz todos os anos a mesma coisa. Para ele não interessa muito falar de prevenção, ordenamento da floresta, etc. A única coisa que ele sabe dizer é que, com base em informação do professor "Chibanga" todos os incêndios tem mão criminosa e por isso não vale a pena prevenir temos é de gastar dinheiro no combate aos incêndios....porque será?



Infelizmente, ele tem razão! Apesar de não ter provas, a estatística e os muitos testemunhos populares estão do seu lado. 

Dá uma vista de olhos na estatística oficial, publicada no site da PROCIV, cujos dados são de 2009 do ICNF:
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/RISCOSPREV/RISCOSNAT/INCENDIOSFLORESTAIS/Paginas/default.aspx#/collapse-1

*Causas dos incêndios florestais investigados em 2009:* (Fonte: Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas).
- 39% origem desconhecida
- 37% negligência
- 23% intencional
- 1% causas naturais

Análise dos números que valem o que valem:
- Imagina se num ano apanham 50 ou 70 incendiários, então quanto será o universo do total? Será que conseguem apanhar 0,1% deles?
- Nas causas naturais, estão as trovoadas secas. Por aqui se vê que não é a simples existência de mato, que dá origem ao incêndio. Quando muito, daria origem a 1% dos incêndios (causas naturais).
- Na origem desconhecida, podemos repartir os 39% pela mesma proporção das restantes causas (negligencia + intencional + natural).

Se considerarmos que negligência também é crime, então, seguramente mais de 90% dos incêndios são crime!

Se é proibido falar ao telemóvel, também devia ser proibido fumar a conduzir. Hoje em dia, a maior parte dos fumadores, tem o cinzeiro do carro bem limpinho, de origem de fábrica! Também é crime deitar beatas para a estrada.

*Que medida impopular custa mais votos?*
1) Ordenar o corte de 90 mil km2 de mato todos os anos? Sim, Portugal é basicamente mato / ervas, já no tempo das conquistas do D. Afonso Henriques era assim

Impacto: Afecta uma pequena parte da população, sem grande prejuízo em termos de votos.

2) Proibir fumar em condução, quer o condutor, quer os ocupantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2017 às 17:52)

Avisto uma enorme coluna de fumo dos incnedios de Tomar e Ferreira de Zezere.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

andou aqui só um helicoptero ligeiro durante algum tempo mas o Kamov já aqui anda de novo, deve ter ido reabastecer

já não se vê a coluna de fumo tão escura mas ainda continuam os 2 helis a fazer descargas
Muito vento


----------



## DaniFR (14 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois de quase 2h de atraso lá colocaram a informação das estradas cortadas no site da ANPC. Vila de Rei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O próprio site da proteção civil devia ter uma secção só com as estradas cortadas, seja por causa de um incêndio, inundação ou desabamento de terra. Se não for os relatos de outras pessoas nos grupos, ninguém informa em tempo útil.


----------



## dahon (14 Ago 2017 às 18:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Infelizmente, ele tem razão! Apesar de não ter provas, a estatística e os muitos testemunhos populares estão do seu lado.
> 
> Dá uma vista de olhos na estatística oficial, publicada no site da PROCIV, cujos dados são de 2009 do ICNF:
> http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/RISCOSPREV/RISCOSNAT/INCENDIOSFLORESTAIS/Paginas/default.aspx#/collapse-1
> ...



Vais-me desculpar mas eu não consigo dar razão ás declarações dele. "*Onda terrorista organizada*".........
Mas será que existe uma organização terrorista em Portugal cujo objectivo é provocar incêndios florestais? Com que propósito?
Normalmente as organizações terroristas tem uma causa. Para mim aquelas declarações são completamente absurdas.

Quanto aos números como disseste e bem valem o que valem, mas se dividirmos proporcionalmente as origens desconhecidas temos que aproximadamente 51% das causas de incêndios são negligência. Ora esses 51% são bem mais fáceis de reduzir já que dependem da prevenção com a educação da população, atenção estamos a falar de metade dos incêndios.

Apesar da negligência ser crime não se combate a negligência da mesma forma que se combate o crime intencional. Na negligência não há pessoas com problemas mentais ou com vinganças, etc.

Uma coisa que sempre me fez confusão, é o número de ignições ser muito inferior em anos húmidos do que em anos secos, será que as organizações terroristas só trabalham em anos propícios aos incêndios? Ou a negligencia das pessoas torna-se mais gravosa em anos como este em que está tudo tão seco que a probabilidade de uma beata(ou qualquer comportamento de risco) provocar um incêndio é muito maior do que em anos mais húmidos?


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 18:38)

quase 5h de incêndio em Santa Marta e ainda continua o Kamov a passar aqui para abastecer no Douro
e ainda sem atualização das ocorrências importantes no site da ANPC...


----------



## criz0r (14 Ago 2017 às 18:42)

Boas,

Estou em férias precisamente quase no epicentro dos incêndios.

Do Gavião, é isto que se vê de Vila de Rei e Mação:






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (14 Ago 2017 às 18:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> ora aí está. acabei de comentar aqui em casa com a minha mãe... De Leiria, Cortes, passando por Arrabal, São Mamede, Reguengo do Fetal, Batalha, Pia de Urso, até Mira d'Aire, é uma enorme mancha verde...


A sul da senhora do monte estão a ser criadas condições para termos um autentico problema, temos mato grande na senhora do monte, mas nada que nao seja facilmente extinto com combate directo, já a sul estao plantações de eucaliptos com uma extensao gigante e sem grandes acessos, quando eles ficarem crescidos e com aquele mato que pode servir de fosforo, esses eucaliptais podem ser o barril de polvora


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 19:10)

86 bombeiros e 3 helis agora aqui no incêndio de Sta Marta penaguião

no incendio de Louriçal do campo, a aldeia de Castelo novo no Fundão poderá ser evacuada. presidente da CM do FUndão pede mais meios


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 19:14)

huguh disse:


> quase 5h de incêndio em Santa Marta e ainda continua o Kamov a passar aqui para abastecer no Douro
> e ainda sem atualização das ocorrências importantes no site da ANPC...


A adjunta da ANPC referiu esse incêndio como significativo, mas atualizar o website está difícil.

Entretanto, info do Briefing:
- 121 ocorrências de incêndios desde as 0h.
- 6 ocorrências significativas.
- 6 planos de emergência ativados.
- 24 máquinas de rasto. 620 militares das Forças Armadas (Marinha, Exército...)
- Extensão do período temporal do alerta laranja da ANPC para todos os distritos devido à continuação de condições meteo adversas.
- Vila de Rei com uma frente ativa mas muito ativa e violenta. (O site diz duas ainda) Eventual necessidade de evacuar pessoas de uma série de localidades.
- Castelo Branco: Uma frente ativa, numa zona de declive muito acentuado. Vento forte, a dificultar o combate. Potencial de risco em 3 localidades: Castelo Novo, Souto da Casa e Alpedrinha.
- 48 feridos até agora, desde o grande incêndio de Abrantes. 45 feridos ligeiros (28 bombeiros, 18 civis) e 3 feridos graves (2 bombeiros, 1 civil com queimaduras graves).

Edit: Duas frentes em Torre de Moncorvo.


----------



## ruijacome (14 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> A adjunta da ANPC referiu esse incêndio como significativo, mas atualizar o website está difícil.
> 
> Entretanto, info do Briefing:
> - 121 ocorrências de incêndios desde as 0h.
> ...



Como devem calcular, em dias de calor extremo e ocorrências extremas, o "menos importante" será actualizar a página! O mais importante sim é apoiar quem está no terreno e coordenar todas as ocorrências a nível Nacional.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 19:41)

Tenho a certeza que deve haver uma equipa dedicada a isso em Carnaxide tal como acontecia no site anterior, que mesmo em ocorrências mais complexas tinha um POSIT atualizado mais atempadamente. No caso de isso ser impossível, devido ao que referes, podiam reintroduzir a hora de atualização para cada POSIT como tinham antes. É só por uma questão de informação, mais nada. 

Entretanto, A23 cortada entre Lardosa e Fundão Sul.


----------



## ruijacome (14 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

Olá!



DaniFR disse:


> O próprio site da proteção civil devia ter uma secção só com as estradas cortadas, seja por causa de um incêndio, inundação ou desabamento de terra. Se não for os relatos de outras pessoas nos grupos, ninguém informa em tempo útil.



Essa informação é da responsabilidade, da Brigada de Transito da GNR, porque é que haveria de estar numa area dedicada do PROCIV.pt ?


----------



## ruijacome (14 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

Olá!



DaniFR disse:


> O próprio site da proteção civil devia ter uma secção só com as estradas cortadas, seja por causa de um incêndio, inundação ou desabamento de terra. Se não for os relatos de outras pessoas nos grupos, ninguém informa em tempo útil.



Essa informação é da responsabilidade, da Brigada de Transito da GNR, porque é que haveria de estar numa area dedicada do PROCIV.pt ?


SpiderVV disse:


> Tenho a certeza que deve haver uma equipa dedicada a isso em Carnaxide tal como acontecia no site anterior, que mesmo em ocorrências mais complexas tinha um POSIT atualizado mais atempadamente. No caso de isso ser impossível, devido ao que referes, podiam reintroduzir a hora de atualização para cada POSIT como tinham antes. É só por uma questão de informação, mais nada.
> 
> Entretanto, A23 cortada entre Lardosa e Fundão Sul.



Nunca houve um ano como este e muito dificilmente conseguimos acompanhar e atualizar tudo como queriamos.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

agora já colocaram nas ocorrencias importantes a de torre de moncorvo mas a daqui continua sem aparecer 
continuam os 3 helis aqui para trás e para a frente a fazer descargas, que serão as ultimas do dia


----------



## Devas (14 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

Visto de Bragança o incêndio da serra de Bornes (Macedo de Cavaleiros) está com muito mau aspecto. Também não estou a gostar do aspecto do incêndio que começou aqui em Bragança (Refega - PNM) cerca de 40 minutos e já tem uma coluna de fumo considerável. Neste momento já estão 52 opr 10 viat 2 MA, ataque musculado para ver se o agarram. Senão o controlam vai ser complicado.


----------



## criz0r (14 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

Situação muito complicada aqui por esta zona o ar está irrespirável e parece mesmo que vai chover. Não sei como vai ser esta noite mas com este vento forte e variável temo que seja preocupante.













Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 20:40)

Incêndio de Medrões, Santa marta Penaguião dominado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2017 às 20:54)

Incêndio de Vila Rei passou para o concelho de Mação do distrito de Santarém.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 20:55)

Na TVI perto do início do jornal, o cenário estava assustador, estava noite cerrada, só fumo e chamas em Vila de Rei.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Ago 2017 às 21:01)

Mais uma repetição de 2003 em Vila de Rei, já vamos numa área ardida superior à do ano passado e a maior desde 2005. Ainda faltam o resto de Agosto e Setembro. Sinceramente nem sei o que dizer mais...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 21:06)

SICN: Castelo Novo a ser evacuado. Parece que já arderam casas, não se sabe se são de primeira habitação ou não. Jornalistas não conseguem sair porque a aldeia está cercada.


----------



## jkmc (14 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

kikofra disse:


> A sul da senhora do monte estão a ser criadas condições para termos um autentico problema, temos mato grande na senhora do monte, mas nada que nao seja facilmente extinto com combate directo, já a sul estao plantações de eucaliptos com uma extensao gigante e sem grandes acessos, quando eles ficarem crescidos e com aquele mato que pode servir de fosforo, esses eucaliptais podem ser o barril de polvora


Concordo. Mesmo sem conhecer a zona, ja vi varios exemplos equivalentes onde um ano ou outro, vai ser seguramente um incendio sem nenhuma hipotese de o parle. 

A sociedade Portuguesa nao aceitaria ter fabricas de pirotecnia ou uma central nuclear perto de casa. 
Porque aceitam ter povoamentos sem fim de eucaliptos ou pinheiros? 
Nao se deixam intoxicar com a propaganda que o problema principal é que as matas nao sao limpas. 
Fogo de matas nao atingem proporcoes dantescas. Fogos de eucaliptais/pinhais, sim !


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2017 às 21:34)




----------



## Serrano (14 Ago 2017 às 21:44)

Situação muito complicada na zona do Fundão, com a Serra da Gardunha envolvida por fogo e fumo, que tristeza!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 21:44)

A frente de Abrantes do incêndio de Ferreira do Zêzere passou a dominada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 22:08)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 8 minHá 8 minutos
22:00 - 12 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1489 meios humanos, 472 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 8 minHá 8 minutos
> 22:00 - 12 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1489 meios humanos, 472 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT



Boas desculpem mas  como estão 2 meios aéreos a esta hora?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Ago 2017 às 22:19)

Célia Salta disse:


> Boas desculpem mas  como estão 2 meios aéreos a esta hora?


Também achei estranho mas tomei como erro


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Ago 2017 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também achei estranho mas tomei como erro


Pois deve mesmo de ser isso, obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Por alguma razão a ocorrência de Mação passou a 0 meios, e a do Fundão desapareceu do mapa mas ainda está nas significativas a ser atualizada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

*Fundão: Incêndio está "completamente descontrolado". *
*A23 cortada*

O desabafo é do presidente da Câmara do Fundão que apela a reforço de meios para combater as chamas. Fogo já está nas imediações da aldeia histórica de Castelo Novo.

Segundo o autarca, a linha de fogo "já terá cerca de 25 quilómetros". Paulo Fernandes lembra que "a Serra da Gardunha está completamente a arder" e que, neste concelho, o fogo já abrange o perímetro das freguesias de Souto da Casa, Alcongosta, Alpedrinha, Castelo Novo, para além da área do Louriçal do Campo e São Vicente da Beira, no concelho de Castelo Branco.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...esta-completamente-descontrolado-8705868.html


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2017 às 22:45)

Correm algumas fotos assustadoras do incêndio de Vila de Rei.
Chão de Lopes,Vila de Rei.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/fu...ergencia-municipal-devido-a-incendio_n1020970

*Fundão ativa Plano de Emergência Municipal devido a incêndio*
A Câmara Municipal do Fundão ativou esta segunda-feira à noite o Plano de Emergência Municipal na sequência do forte incêndio que há dois dias lavra na Serra da Gardunha, entre os concelhos do Fundão e Castelo Branco.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2017 às 23:06)

essa de Chão de lopes foi a ocorrência nova que apareceu no site da ANPC e entretanto ainda lá aparece mas com 0 meios


----------



## AJB (14 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claro que ja, 2013 ou 2016!
Alias, o numero diario de ocorrencias, a excecao dos ultimos dias, esta abaixo da media!
Tinha elevadas expetativas desta estrutura nacional da anpc, mas tem desiludido muito...seguramente estao a prazo!


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

dahon disse:


> Vais-me desculpar mas eu não consigo dar razão ás declarações dele. "*Onda terrorista organizada*".........
> Mas será que existe uma organização terrorista em Portugal cujo objectivo é provocar incêndios florestais? Com que propósito?
> Normalmente as organizações terroristas tem uma causa. Para mim aquelas declarações são completamente absurdas.
> 
> ...


Certo Dahon. Também não concordo que haja organizações terroristas (não li essa parte). Embora possa haver interesses como noutros países (ex: itália com os bombeiros, espanha com os aviões). 

Em relação à extensão ou ao número de incêndios ser menor em anos mais chuvosos, também é relativo.. É um pouco como a culpa do incêndio de pedrogão em que já vai numa mão cheia de versões (trovoada seca/ siresp funciona, siresp falhou, siresp não funciona, siresp não funciona por culpa da pt). Certamente recordamos no passado terem dito que o ano será ou foi terrível em incêndios, por ser ano chuvoso que contribui para o crescimento dos matos, enfim para uma maior carga combustível.

Quando "eles" (entidades competentes) usam os mesmos argumentos a favor e contra, algo vai mal! Serão mesmo competentes?? Será tão difícil aceitar que o despejamento do interior é a verdadeira culpa de todos os governos? É que até já ouvi um governante dizer que as populações do interior se calhar nem querem viver onde estão.. Há desculpas para tudo! 

Tendo em conta o nosso clima, temperado e humido no inverno, quente e seco no verão, os incêndios só acabam quando isto for deserto (sem árvores, sem mato). 

Outra: dizem que o pior está para vir, a partir da 3a semana de agosto é tipicamente quando está o solo mais seco. Certo.. acontece que neste ano, o final de junho já era como agosto em termos de seca. E a tendência é esta..


----------



## dahon (15 Ago 2017 às 00:18)

As imagens da Serra da Gardunha são desoladoras.


----------



## dahon (15 Ago 2017 às 00:32)

Paulo H disse:


> Certo Dahon. Também não concordo que haja organizações terroristas (não li essa parte). Embora possa haver interesses como noutros países (ex: itália com os bombeiros, espanha com os aviões).
> 
> Em relação à extensão ou ao número de incêndios ser menor em anos mais chuvosos, também é relativo.. É um pouco como a culpa do incêndio de pedrogão em que já vai numa mão cheia de versões (trovoada seca/ siresp funciona, siresp falhou, siresp não funciona, siresp não funciona por culpa da pt). Certamente recordamos no passado terem dito que o ano será ou foi terrível em incêndios, por ser ano chuvoso que contribui para o crescimento dos matos, enfim para uma maior carga combustível.
> 
> ...



Concordo a 100%.

É óbvio que existe mão criminosa  por interesses e não só. Mas a mim custa-me todos os anos ouvir a mesma "estoria" e não se fazer nada quanto ao resto.
Ainda esta semana ouvi uma pessoa no café com o discurso muito popular do "era prende-los a uma árvore e deixar arder" quando esta mesma pessoa tem terrenos agriculas ao abandono cheios de silvas e mato. É esta hipocrisia que me deixa fora de mim.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2017 às 00:34)

Acabei de vir da Suíça e posso dizer que conseguia ver bem, do avião, as labaredas do incêndio de Vila de Rei...


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 00:40)

dahon disse:


> Concordo a 100%.
> 
> É óbvio que existe mão criminosa  por interesses e não só. Mas a mim custa-me todos os anos ouvir a mesma "estoria" e não se fazer nada quanto ao resto.
> Ainda esta semana ouvi uma pessoa no café com o discurso muito popular do "era prende-los a uma árvore e deixar arder" quando esta mesma pessoa tem terrenos agriculas ao abandono cheios de silvas e mato. É esta hipocrisia que me deixa fora de mim.


Agora e que tu disseste tudo!


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2017 às 00:42)

mais de 800 operacionais já em Vila de Rei


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2017 às 01:04)

Há hipocrisia, há desmazelo, há incapacidade física e financeira, há conivência (se não me queixar do vizinho que não limpa o mato junto à minha casa, então também ninguém se queixa de mim e não arranjo chatices). Continua a haver casas rodeadas de mato e floresta, apesar das várias mortes trágicas.
Há um pouco de tudo..

Mas aí o papel dos municípios é fundamental: em vez de notificar, mandem cortar o mato e árvores, 10m para cada lado das estradas e enviem a conta para os proprietários.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Ago 2017 às 01:21)

dahon disse:


> Vais-me desculpar mas eu não consigo dar razão ás declarações dele. "*Onda terrorista organizada*".........
> Mas será que existe uma organização terrorista em Portugal cujo objectivo é provocar incêndios florestais? Com que propósito?
> Normalmente as organizações terroristas tem uma causa. Para mim aquelas declarações são completamente absurdas.
> 
> ...



É mesmo isso que acontece. Em Portugal num dia de 35ºC as pessoas têm o mesmíssimo comportamento - na estrada, nas matas ou nas aldeias - que têm no inverno ou primavera. A diferença é que num dia normal de janeiro a beata mal apagada, a faísca da motorroçadoura ou da fresa, as faúlhas que saem da chaminé da cozinha de uma casa no meio da mata ou a borralheira feita ao fundo do quintal, têm 0% de probabilidade de se expandir. 

De outra forma, como se explicam as dúzias de incêndios que todos os anos ocorrem nos separadores centrais das auto-estradas???!!!! São muito incompetentes, os "terroristas", arriscarem-se desta maneira para queimar mais uns m2...

Neste ano de 2017, com os dias quentes associados a seca extrema e com ventos, só acho esquisito não haver mais ignições.

O resto, o que dizem os "Interesses instalados" e os políticos, amplificado por jornalistas arregimentados ou que desligaram os seu sentido crítico (e que têm memória de galinha:há quantas décadas se arrasta este problema?), é só para sacudirem a água do capote, enganando o povo que sabe pouco do assunto.


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2017 às 01:24)

Eu estou perplexo com que se passa na Serra da Gardunha, vejo bem desde a minha casa e é desolador, 80% da Serra já esta em cinzas  só espero que não se lembrem da zona onde moro, que tem a maior mancha florestal da Cova da Beira, isto esta ficar caótico no nosso País, anda gente muito louca por ai...


----------



## ruijacome (15 Ago 2017 às 01:42)

AJB disse:


> Claro que ja, 2013 ou 2016!
> Alias, o numero diario de ocorrencias, a excecao dos ultimos dias, esta abaixo da media!
> Tinha elevadas expetativas desta estrutura nacional da anpc, mas tem desiludido muito...seguramente estao a prazo!



Nada como este ano! Nem 2003 ou 2005! Nunca esteve tudo tão seco como agora! Nunca as ignições foram tão violentas como este ano!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 01:58)

Spoiler



Já ouvi o termo brigada/grupo morcego algures, e penso que tem a ver com a especialização em combate a incêndios florestais de noite, alguém me pode confirmar isso? Talvez nem tenha sido algo do nosso país. Parece que a GRIF 02 de Portalegre é considerada Morcego, a menos que seja um _codename_? Foi mobilizada para o incêndio do Fundão.


Grupo de reforço 'morcego' de Portalegre enviado para o incêndio do Fundão, especializa-se em incêndios florestais noturnos. (já esclareci a dúvida no spoiler, nesta notícia da TVI24)


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 02:16)

CMTV: Acidente com bombeiros. 6 feridos graves.






Edit: Macedo de Cavaleiros dominado.


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 06:14)

Eu creio que Jaime Marta Soares deve saber o que diz, afinal é bombeiro à muitos anos e deve conhecer muito bem o que se passa. Chamar-lhe prof. Chibanga é ofensivo, ofensivo para ele e para os que concordam com ele, o que é o meu caso. E estas opiniões só vêem confirmar o que ele diz. Claro que muitos não gostam, tal como muitos não gostavam de ouvir o Prof. Medina Carreira. Dizer que todos estes fogos ocorrem porque o povo português é débil mental, ignorante, malvado e pirómano, é novamente ofensivo. O ordenamento do território, a limpeza dos matos junto das habitações, a reflorestação substituindo o eucalipto por espécies autóctones e a eliminação do número de eucaliptais é um factor muito positivo e que iría reduzir o número de incêndios, MAS DE POUCO OU NADA VALE se alguns individuos deitarem um fósforo no meio de um pinhal ou se outros individuos deitarem um artefacto incendiário mais ou menos elaborado. Continuar a falar em hipocrisia, desmazelo, incapacidade física e financeira das populações é patético.
Continuar a falar em limpar a floresta e os matos é patético porque é apenas uma cassete de propaganda política. Quando leio a repetição da mensagem dos politicos e que está a ocorrer este ano afinal não é nada de anormal(já houve anos piores e o que tem ocorrido é fruto de "fenómenos" anormais da natureza, lembro-me da frase: o rei vai nú. Não querem ver o elefante no meio da sala?
É óbvio que existe uma "onda terrorista" visto que acorrem mais de 200 ocorrências por dia. Porque não ardem os terrenos das empresas de papel? porque razão não arde a herdade da comporta? porque não arde o alentejo? será que os alentejanos não são pirómanos, hipocritas, desmazelados e são física e financeiramente capazes? porque não arde o litoral algarvio, fonte de receitas com turismo? Será que a quinta do lago tem tido problemas com incêndios?
Quem anda em pequenas aeronaves a lançar engenhos? Fala-se em risco de ser apanhado??? por quem?? no meio dos pinhais???
É óbvio que é um esforço coordenado de um grupo e que tem TODA a proteção do poder politico, seja ele de esquerda/direita/cima/baixo, até porque ALGUÉM GANHA MUITO DINHEIRO com tudo isto. Negócios como o siresp (negócio do PSD/CDS) até aos contratos com as empresas ligadas aos meios aéreos. O pobre do 1º ministro (PS), em vez de acabar com esta negociata até diz que a culpa das falhas do siresp não é do siresp mas da PT! Há "terroristas" pagos para fazer fogos (E SABEM MUITO BEM COMO, ONDE E QUANDO FAZÊ-LOS). Claro que para mim são terroristas, porque quem anda a provocar a destruição de milhares de Km2 de floresta, matas, milhares de animais, terrenos privados e habitações É terrorista! E só este ano já foram responsáveis pela morte de mais de 100 pessoas!
O português deve ser muito estúpido para deitar fogo aos seus terrenos, casas, ano após ano. Não é.
Quem quer tapar o sol com a peneira... não está a ver o elefante no meio da sala.

E pessoalmente creio que o que se passou na estrada do Pedrógão está muito mal explicado...


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2017 às 08:35)

2 incêndios ativos:Castelo Branco/Fundão e Vila de Rei.Ambos têm 2 frentes.Pelos vistos já há feridos graves a lamentar.
Penso que conseguirão dominar estes 2 fogos hoje de noite.


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 09:32)

Paulo H disse:


> Há hipocrisia, há desmazelo, há incapacidade física e financeira, há conivência (se não me queixar do vizinho que não limpa o mato junto à minha casa, então também ninguém se queixa de mim e não arranjo chatices). Continua a haver casas rodeadas de mato e floresta, apesar das várias mortes trágicas.
> Há um pouco de tudo..
> 
> Mas aí o papel dos municípios é fundamental: em vez de notificar, mandem cortar o mato e árvores, 10m para cada lado das estradas e enviem a conta para os proprietários.


A questao nso e assim tao simples! Ha o direito a propriedade...o problema esta em dois setores: falta de gestao da floresta a escala da paisagem, com pirodiversidade, e falta de conhecimento tecnico no ataque ampliado aos ifs, pois voluntarismo nao chega!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2017 às 09:33)




----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 09:35)

bandevelugo disse:


> É mesmo isso que acontece. Em Portugal num dia de 35ºC as pessoas têm o mesmíssimo comportamento - na estrada, nas matas ou nas aldeias - que têm no inverno ou primavera. A diferença é que num dia normal de janeiro a beata mal apagada, a faísca da motorroçadoura ou da fresa, as faúlhas que saem da chaminé da cozinha de uma casa no meio da mata ou a borralheira feita ao fundo do quintal, têm 0% de probabilidade de se expandir.
> 
> De outra forma, como se explicam as dúzias de incêndios que todos os anos ocorrem nos separadores centrais das auto-estradas???!!!! São muito incompetentes, os "terroristas", arriscarem-se desta maneira para queimar mais uns m2...
> 
> ...


muito bem! Embarcar em populismos nesta altura, genero Marta Soares, e facil e socialmente aceitavel, mas a verdade nao e a que esses populismos querem, a verdade e a que escreveste...a realidade e sempremais forte que qualquer conviccao pessoal!


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 09:37)

ruijacome disse:


> Nada como este ano! Nem 2003 ou 2005! Nunca esteve tudo tão seco como agora! Nunca as ignições foram tão violentas como este ano!


A seca e onda de calor em 2005 e 2003, respetivamente, foram muito mais graves que este ano! A realidade e mais forte que a tua conviccao! Talvez a incompetencia seja agora maior...isso sim!


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 09:41)

Macroburst disse:


> Eu creio que Jaime Marta Soares deve saber o que diz, afinal é bombeiro à muitos anos e deve conhecer muito bem o que se passa. Chamar-lhe prof. Chibanga é ofensivo, ofensivo para ele e para os que concordam com ele, o que é o meu caso. E estas opiniões só vêem confirmar o que ele diz. Claro que muitos não gostam, tal como muitos não gostavam de ouvir o Prof. Medina Carreira. Dizer que todos estes fogos ocorrem porque o povo português é débil mental, ignorante, malvado e pirómano, é novamente ofensivo. O ordenamento do território, a limpeza dos matos junto das habitações, a reflorestação substituindo o eucalipto por espécies autóctones e a eliminação do número de eucaliptais é um factor muito positivo e que iría reduzir o número de incêndios, MAS DE POUCO OU NADA VALE se alguns individuos deitarem um fósforo no meio de um pinhal ou se outros individuos deitarem um artefacto incendiário mais ou menos elaborado. Continuar a falar em hipocrisia, desmazelo, incapacidade física e financeira das populações é patético.
> Continuar a falar em limpar a floresta e os matos é patético porque é apenas uma cassete de propaganda política. Quando leio a repetição da mensagem dos politicos e que está a ocorrer este ano afinal não é nada de anormal(já houve anos piores e o que tem ocorrido é fruto de "fenómenos" anormais da natureza, lembro-me da frase: o rei vai nú. Não querem ver o elefante no meio da sala?
> É óbvio que existe uma "onda terrorista" visto que acorrem mais de 200 ocorrências por dia. Porque não ardem os terrenos das empresas de papel? porque razão não arde a herdade da comporta? porque não arde o alentejo? será que os alentejanos não são pirómanos, hipocritas, desmazelados e são física e financeiramente capazes? porque não arde o litoral algarvio, fonte de receitas com turismo? Será que a quinta do lago tem tido problemas com incêndios?
> Quem anda em pequenas aeronaves a lançar engenhos? Fala-se em risco de ser apanhado??? por quem?? no meio dos pinhais???
> ...


Bem, se o isis descobre estes terroristas, nao precisa de angariar mais ninguem!!!
Mais a serio, nao concordo nada nada contigo, acho que estas profundamente errado!
Tu acharas o mesmo dos meus posts...a realidade dara razao a um de nos


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 10:43)

Fico pasmado e perplexo  com muito do que vejo neste tópico. Quando se devia discutir o evoluir da situação no que concerne aos incêndio florestais gravíssimos no País e procurar soluções para evitar todo este descalabro faz-se precisamente o contrário,  critica-se tudo por A + B e entra-se logo tudo pela via política.

Só quem está no terreno a lidar com esta triste realidade praticamente 24/7, a apagar fogos de noite e a surgirem 3 4 5 ignicões 3km mais a frente é que sabe realmente o que se está a a passar.

Numa escala que considero ainda mais grave, é saber que ainda existem indivíduos que achem que todo este número de incêndios são meros descuidos e reacendimento.

Não meus senhores, isto é crime organizado,  isto é   um determinado grupo de indivíduos pagos por alguém sabe-se lá com que motivo para originar esas tragédias ambientais. Político?  Muito provavelmente. Indústria do papel? Uma quota parte talvez. Negligência? Claro que sim,  também acontece. Agora há uma coisa que não existem dúvidas, isto é mais do mesmo em anos de eleições.

Ninguém vai limpar os matos em zonas quase inacessíveis, não me venham com tretas. De nada vale também limparem tudo à volta das casas e estradas quando existirem abutres a despontarem ignições em tudo o que é floresta.

Soluções?  Simples, mão pesada para quem faz isto, terminar imediatamente a plantação ao deus dará do Eucalipto e Pinheiro, contratar guardas florestais para fazerem o seu trabalho e apostar sobretudo na prevenção.

Cheguei ontem ao local onde passo férias desde a infância e provavelmente o que mais sofre com estes cenários e estou a passar a pente fino todos os locais afetados. Acreditem que o que aconteceu aqui, tal como em Pedrógão Grande e outros locais foi tudo menos feito por Anjinhos. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jkmc (15 Ago 2017 às 11:03)

criz0r disse:


> Fico pasmado e perplexo  com muito do que vejo neste tópico. Quando se devia discutir o evoluir da situação no que concerne aos incêndio florestais gravíssimos no País e procurar soluções para evitar todo este descalabro faz-se precisamente o contrário,  critica-se tudo por A + B e entra-se logo tudo pela via política.
> 
> Só quem está no terreno a lidar com esta triste realidade praticamente 24/7, a apagar fogos de noite e a surgirem 3 4 5 ignicões 3km mais a frente é que sabe realmente o que se está a a passar.
> 
> ...



O meu pensamento é mesmo este : 

"Soluções? Simples, mão pesada para quem faz isto, terminar imediatamente a plantação ao deus dará do Eucalipto e Pinheiro, contratar guardas florestais para fazerem o seu trabalho e apostar sobretudo na prevenção."


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2017 às 11:48)

Incendios últimos 7 días (naranja) y hoy (rojo). Tan cerca y tan lejos... De verdad que lo del oeste y noroeste ibéricos es una locura










No sólo el oeste ibérico está así:


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 12:58)

Vila de Rei dominado. 14 meios aéreos no Fundão.


----------



## rozzo (15 Ago 2017 às 13:21)

Existe um tópico para essas discussões políticas, ideológicas, pessoais, etc.. Agradecemos que estas discussões sejam feitas no mesmo, para facilitar o intuito informativo deste tópico onde estamos. 
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2017 às 14:28)

incêndio em Oleiros com 63 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos, e em Arouca, 48bomb e 2 MA


----------



## dahon (15 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Para acabar como "offtopic" da minha parte, como disse anteriormente não comento politiquices, já basta o que se fala na televisão. Além disso são as politiquices que deturpam qualquer objectividade numa discussão que se quer minimamente técnica. Já se demonstrou com números uns posts atrás o que se tem falado. Agora os factos alternativos e teórias da conspiração para mim não servem como argumento.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 15:25)

Alvaiázere reacendeu.






------

A23 cortada de novo entre Soalheira e Castelo Novo. 16 meios aéreos no Fundão.


----------



## dahon (15 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Voltando ao seguimento.
Passaram agora os dois FireBoss do aeródromo de Viseu em direcção Este.
Penso que seja para esta ignição em Penalva do Castelo.





Esta zona da Ínsua é uma zona com muita viticultura, espero que seja rapidamente dominado.

Edit: Dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 15:55)

Reacendimento de Alvaiázere dominado também.


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 16:30)

AJB disse:


> Bem, se o isis descobre estes terroristas, nao precisa de angariar mais ninguem!!!
> Mais a serio, nao concordo nada nada contigo, acho que estas profundamente errado!
> Tu acharas o mesmo dos meus posts...a realidade dara razao a um de nos


Por curiosidade, sabe quem é de facto o "isis"? É que nos nossos media ninguém parece saber...


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Ago 2017 às 16:36)

Ponte vasco da gama a norte de Lisboa
  ....


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 16:36)

O estado em que ficou um troço do trilho PR1 em Belver, lamentável o que estão a fazer a um País tão rico a níveis paisagísticos.A arrogância humana não tem limites.













































Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 16:49)

criz0r disse:


> Fico pasmado e perplexo  com muito do que vejo neste tópico. Quando se devia discutir o evoluir da situação no que concerne aos incêndio florestais gravíssimos no País e procurar soluções para evitar todo este descalabro faz-se precisamente o contrário,  critica-se tudo por A + B e entra-se logo tudo pela via política.
> 
> Só quem está no terreno a lidar com esta triste realidade praticamente 24/7, a apagar fogos de noite e a surgirem 3 4 5 ignicões 3km mais a frente é que sabe realmente o que se está a a passar.
> 
> ...


É exactamente o meu raciocínio. Porque será que quem diz a verdade hoje em dia é "populista"? é assim tão difícil ver o óbvio? porque existem tantas opiniões de acordo com a "teoria" oficial seja dos governos ou dos media? Quem não concorda e pode provar por  A+B que as linhas mestras da teoria vigente, i.e., a limpeza dos matos, ordenamento do território etc é catalogado de populista e teórico da conspiração? Parece um país de pirómanos, atrazados mentais ou hipócritas? mas haverá alguém mais hipócrita que os politícos? Será que alguém aqui no forum ainda se lembra das notícias de alguns anos atrás, que a pj estava a investigar os relatos de pessoas que viram avionetas(aeronaves do típo Cessna 172) a voar muito baixo sobre as árvores e que algum tempo depois apareciam focos de incêndio? ou os engenhos pirótecnicos (alguns sofisticados) encontrados pela pj? Nos media nunca mais se falou no caso. Wonder why...  Se calhar também pensam que camarate foi um simples acidente.


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 16:54)

Macroburst disse:


> É exactamente o meu raciocínio. Porque será que quem diz a verdade hoje em dia é "populista"? é assim tão difícil ver o óbvio? porque existem tantas opiniões de acordo com a "teoria" oficial seja dos governos ou dos media? Quem não concorda e pode provar por  A+B que as linhas mestras da teoria vigente, i.e., a limpeza dos matos, ordenamento do território etc é catalogado de populista e teórico da conspiração? Parece um país de pirómanos, atrazados mentais ou hipócritas? mas haverá alguém mais hipócrita que os politícos? Será que alguém aqui no forum ainda se lembra das notícias de alguns anos atrás, que a pj estava a investigar os relatos de pessoas que viram avionetas(aeronaves do típo Cessna 172) a voar muito baixo sobre as árvores e que algum tempo depois apareciam focos de incêndio? ou os engenhos pirótecnicos (alguns sofisticados) encontrados pela pj? Nos media nunca mais se falou no caso. Wonder why...  Se calhar também pensam que camarate foi um simples acidente.


Sei do que falas, lembro-me perfeitamente de estar em Ribeira D'Eiras no Mação e ver uma dessas avionetas a sobrevoar a zona a baixa altitude. Na altura cheguei a contactar as autoridades. Isto no grande incêndio de 2003.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

Cheira a queimado algum fumo na serra de Sintra.
Estou com receio, pois está bastante vento aqui na zona.


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 17:02)

criz0r disse:


> Sei do que falas, lembro-me perfeitamente de estar em Ribeira D'Eiras no Mação e ver uma dessas avionetas a sobrevoar a zona a baixa altitude. Na altura cheguei a contactar as autoridades. Isto no grande incêndio de 2003.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Exactamente e foram reportados mais casos e encontrados alguns artefactos. Disso não se fala nos media. Se os nossos media já eram mais em termos de informação agora com a altice vão ser TODOS A UMA SÓ VOZ... Uma merdia de media


----------



## Caneira (15 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheira a queimado algum fumo na serra de Sintra.
> Estou com receio, pois está bastante vento aqui na zona.



Fogo na praia de São Julião, com vento a favor facilmente tens o cheiro aí


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2017 às 17:13)

Caneira disse:


> Fogo na praia de São Julião, com vento a favor facilmente tens o cheiro aí



Parece que o fogo é em Colares, terrivel se sobe a vertente norte...aqui junto a vertente sul está o vendaval do costume.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2017 às 17:13)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

Incêndio de Vila Franca passou a significativa. Uma frente.









Pedro1993 disse:


>


----------



## Caneira (15 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que o fogo é em Colares, terrivel se sobe a vertente norte...aqui junto a vertente sul está o vendaval do costume.


Onde é que estás a ver isso? Não há nenhum incêndio reportado em Colares... tirando uma coisa pequena reportada junto ao Cabo da Roca


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 17:29)

Recebi agora a notificação do incêndio em Colares. Com o regime de Nortada habitual naquela zona vai ser complicado. Talvez a humidade da Serra ajude.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 17:37)

Agora vai ser uma correria por parte dos grupos que andam a incendiar o país. O que ainda não ardeu vai arder, por mais que improváveis as probabilidades de ocorrerem incêndios por descuido. É interessante que nas imagens das tv, em algumas zonas e apesar da seca, existe humidade suficiente para não se formarem grandes chamas. O fumo é branco.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Aqui de Fatima cheira me bastante a queimado, há coisa de 15 minutos para cá... não identifico a fonte!


----------



## Caneira (15 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

criz0r disse:


> Recebi agora a notificação do incêndio em Colares. Com o regime de Nortada habitual naquela zona vai ser complicado. Talvez a humidade da Serra ajude.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Onde viste isso? Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

O único incêndio que houve na freguesia de Colares foi o do Cabo da Roca, que já está resolvido. O incêndio mais significativo em Sintra é na Terrugem. Só esse consta da página da ANPC, visto que o outro ficou resolvido.


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

Caneira disse:


> Onde viste isso? Obrigado


Recebi a notificação do Fogos.pt.
Deve estar com delay de certeza.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

Avisto muito fumo preto com bastante extensão para a zona de Vila de Rei.
Zona de Abrantes /Fontes


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 18:08)

TVI24 (18h00m): Situação ainda descontrolada no incêndio do Fundão. Chamas bem perto da Soalheira.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 18:09)

Forte reactivação em Vila de Rei, pelos vistos. Coluna que avisto daqui já está com o dobro de altura e é totalmente preta.


----------



## Macroburst (15 Ago 2017 às 18:16)

De acordo com o JN e segundo as contas das associações Quercus e Acréscimo, *fogos custam mil milhões por ano, prevenção custaria 165 milhões*. Fazendo umas contas de mercieiro, acho que é possivel gastar muito menos com a prevenção, vigilância e combate e ainda com criação de emprego, como referi à uns dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 18:17)

Incêndio em Proença a Nova e outro em Cardigos (Mação), como se não bastasse já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2017 às 18:19)

Incêndio um pouco a Norte de Loures, em Fanhões, com 2 focos de incêndio mas nada de preocupante, o mato é bastante rasteiro, deve entrar brevemente em fase de resolução.

O de VFX, a avaliar pela quantidade e pela cor do fumo parece que ainda não dá tréguas.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Proença a Nova e outro em Cardigos (Mação), como se não bastasse já.


mas em Proença é junto ao queimado... não há grande problema... foi onde passou o de Mação


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 18:24)

Sim, já estão em resolução.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

IF Vila de Rei a alastrar a olhos vistos... pelo facebook, diz-se que será na zona de Amêndoa (Mação)


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

Fundão aumenta para três frentes, e está agora condicionada a Linha da Beira Baixa entre Castelo Branco e o Fundão.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 18:34)

Quanto aos posts de cariz político/de crítica deixo um segundo aviso, há outros tópicos para este efeito, em especial o da Floresta Portuguesa e os Incêndios: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/page-16#post-618681

Este tópico destina-se apenas ao seguimento das ocorrências. Futuros posts deste cariz serão eliminados ou movidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2017 às 18:36)

Avisto daqui desde o meio da tarde, uma coluna de fumo já bem negra possivelmente da zona de Vila de Rei.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 18:41)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
ALERTA - 18:33 - Nova ocorrência importante - Vila Real, Ribeira De Pena, Cerva E Limões, Agunchos - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170021591fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2017 às 18:42)

Incêndio em Ribeira da Pena já com quase 150 opr


----------



## mecre90 (15 Ago 2017 às 18:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> Forte reactivação em Vila de Rei, pelos vistos. Coluna que avisto daqui já está com o dobro de altura e é totalmente preta.



Confirmo a partir de Tomar, coluna em crescendo, e cada vez mais distante (em relação aos últimos dias). Suponho que esteja a caminhar para Mação, acho que só vai acabar quando encontrar o que ardeu no incêndio Serta-Macao.

Uma achega para o off-topic. O problema dos nossos IF's nunca foi a limpeza de matos. O grande número de ignições, o desordenamento territorial (aldeias que não se percebe onde começam e acabam as casas, e o mesmo para o uso do solo) e nos últimos 80 anos, a proliferação das arvores gasolina são os 3 factores que vejo como primordiais para que os IF's sejam uma calamidade todos os verões. Teorias da conspiração ou apenas coincidência, o certo é que a expansão das industrias da celulose, e das arvores gasolina coincide com o aumento do número de ignições e de área ardida. Cada um que faça a leitura que daí melhor aprover...


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2017 às 18:48)

mecre90 disse:


> Confirmo a partir de Tomar, coluna em crescendo, e cada vez mais distante (em relação aos últimos dias). Suponho que esteja a caminhar para Mação, acho que só vai acabar quando encontrar o que ardeu no incêndio Serta-Macao.
> 
> Uma achega para o off-topic. O problema dos nossos IF's nunca foi a limpeza de matos. O grande número de ignições, o desordenamento territorial (aldeias que não se percebe onde começam e acabam as casas, e o mesmo para o uso do solo) e nos últimos 80 anos, a proliferação das arvores gasolina são os 3 factores que vejo como primordiais para que os IF's sejam uma calamidade todos os verões. Teorias da conspiração ou apenas coincidência, o certo é que a expansão das industrias da celulose, e das arvores gasolina coincide com o aumento do número de ignições e de área ardida. Cada um que faça a leitura que daí melhor aprover...


é em Lousa, pelos vistos - mesmo na extrema Vila de Rei / Sardoal /Mação.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2017 às 18:50)

Há pouco vi 2 meios aéreos abastecer no mar em Cascais.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há pouco vi 2 meios aéreos abastecer no mar em Cascais.



Penso que não é normal .
A água salgada destrói o terreno, certo ?


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 19:18)

Voltamos ao mesmo.. vista de Gavião para o Mação,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 19:20)

*inconseguir*‏@inconseguir 44 minHá 44 minutos
Em resposta a @O_Saloio
A8 sentido Loures-Leiria, lado direito depois das portagens. Chamas visíveis da A8 muito próximas de habitações.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 19:23)

Briefing ANPC:
- 130 ocorrências desde as 0h.
- 12 ocorrências em curso.
- Vila de Rei dominado mas ainda concentra muitas atenções. Várias reativações.
- 523 militares das Forças Armadas como reforço.
- Desativado o plano de Emergência de Miranda do Corvo às 13h. Mantêm-se os outros.
- Mantém-se o alerta especial laranja no que toca aos incêndios, devido às condições meteo.
- Fundão/Louriçal do Campo: Ganhou contornos de maior complexidade pela tarde. Três frentes. Aldeia de Louriçal com uma situação complexa, meios lá posicionados. Soalheira também poderá ter evacuações.
- Podem vir a ser necessárias evacuações ainda em algumas áreas do incêndio de Vila de Rei devido a reativações, mas mantém-se dominado.
- Vila Franca de Xira a começar a ceder aos meios.
- Sintra a ceder aos meios também, com uma frente. (Dominado enquanto escrevo isto)
- Loures com duas frentes ativas mas sem pontos críticos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2017 às 19:26)

WHORTAS disse:


> Penso que não é normal .
> A água salgada destrói o terreno, certo ?



Talvez tenha sido a única hipótese, para o fogo da Terrugem,Sintra.
Infelizmente não abastecem na Albufeira no Rio da Mula(serra de Sintra), não tem condições.


----------



## mecre90 (15 Ago 2017 às 19:34)

Não sei se já foi aqui referido, mas a ANPC tem estado a dividir as ocorrências dos incêndios cada vez que estes passam para outro concelho/distrito.
O actual incêndio de Vila de Rei é o mesmo que se iniciou em Barqueiro (Alvaiázere), passou para Ferreira do Zêzere (freguesia do Beco), passou o rio Zêzere para Vila de Rei, chegou a Abrantes, entrou também no concelho do Sardoal, e ainda não consegui perceber se já entrou ou não no concelho de Mação.
Mas É SEMPRE o mesmo incêndio!
Ou seja, desde o foco inicial em Barqueiro, até pelo menos ao Penedo Furado (extremo sul do Concelho de Vila de Rei, são 30km em linha recta. 

Não sei se já existem mapas, mas para terem uma noção, o incêndio de Pedrogão, no seu maior comprimento, de Escalos Fundeiros (Pedrogão) até às proximidades de Arega (Figueiró) teve 18km de comprimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 16 minHá 16 minutos
ALERTA - linha da Beira Baixa cortada entre Castelo Branco e Fundão.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 19:43)

Sim, a ANPC faz isto porque quando a ocorrência muda de distrito, muda também o comandante de operações de socorro, isto foi referido num dos briefings há uns dias. Aconteceu o mesmo quando o incêndio de Mação passou para Nisa. Passamos a ter informação para cada sector, mas o incêndio na sua génese é todo o mesmo.


----------



## jkmc (15 Ago 2017 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Talvez tenha sido a única hipótese, para o fogo da Terrugem,Sintra.
> Infelizmente não abastecem na Albufeira no Rio da Mula(serra de Sintra), não tem condições.



Nao sei as consequencias mais nao deve ser bom para os terrenos.
O unico que posso testemunhar é que em frança, abastecer no mar é algo comum no sul de frança e na corsegua. 
Provalmente é melhor apagar um incendio rapidamente com agua salgada...que apagar mais lentamente com agua doce


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
20:00 - 13 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1032 meios humanos, 272 meios terrestres e 19 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2017 às 20:31)

WHORTAS disse:


> Penso que não é normal .
> A água salgada destrói o terreno, certo ?



Nos grandes incêndios em 2004 e 2012 na Serra do Caldeirão, os Canadiers vinham abastecer na Ria Formosa.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 20:32)

Ribeira de Pena, Vila Real aumenta para três frentes.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Ago 2017 às 20:36)

WHORTAS disse:


> Ponte vasco da gama a norte de Lisboa
> ....



Já era o de ribeira da pena


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 20:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, a ANPC faz isto porque quando a ocorrência muda de distrito, muda também o comandante de operações de socorro, isto foi referido num dos briefings há uns dias. Aconteceu o mesmo quando o incêndio de Mação passou para Nisa. Passamos a ter informação para cada sector, mas o incêndio na sua génese é todo o mesmo.


Isso confirma a questão do numero elevado de ocorrencias, i.é, se abrem (por ex) 2 ocorrencias na mesma, na realidade estão a duplicar erradamente o bolo final!


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2017 às 20:42)

complicado em Ribeira de Pena


----------



## AJB (15 Ago 2017 às 20:43)

WHORTAS disse:


> Já era o de ribeira da pena


Nem pensar, era o de Vila Franca


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2017 às 20:51)

A coluna de fumo está muito maior e mais preta, não acredito que o IF de Vila de Rei esteja dominado ou então é de outro incêndio.










Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

Mais um IF a começar em Ferreira do Zêzere...


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2017 às 20:55)

Incendio na Gardunha agravou-se, passou por Alcongosta rapidissimo, e esta por cima dos tuneis, impressionante


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2017 às 21:09)

Pelo radar também se nota essa coluna de fumo, que pelo radar parte do sul do concelho de Vila de Rei/Norte de Mação.


criz0r disse:


> A coluna de fumo está muito maior e mais preta, não acredito que o IF de Vila de Rei esteja dominado ou então é de outro incêndio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 21:10)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
21:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1024 meios humanos, 285 meios terrestres e 7 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2017 às 21:10)

Pelo radar também se nota essa coluna de fumo, que pelo radar parte do sul do concelho de Vila de Rei/Norte de Mação.


criz0r disse:


> A coluna de fumo está muito maior e mais preta, não acredito que o IF de Vila de Rei esteja dominado ou então é de outro incêndio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

Na TVI24 pelas 20:39 realmente parecia que Vila de Rei estava meio descontrolado outra vez. Talvez esteja circunscrito a uma área e portanto é dado como dominado, mas se houver locais em risco talvez deveria ser dado como em curso outra vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 21:24)

Mais um IF em Tomar e outro em Leiria, Monte Redondo.


----------



## jkmc (15 Ago 2017 às 21:51)

Parece mesmo que os incendios estao controlados ou extintos quando nao ha mais nada a queimar. 
Ha 15 dias estava de carro no Norte : manchas sem interupcao de pinheiros e eucaliptos a beira das autosestradas entre porto, braga, guimaraes, vila do Conde... espero que fiquem mas calmo. Mais é mesmo estar a espera do euromilhoes se o tempo ficar Seco mais um mês !


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 21:54)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Castelo Branco, Vila De Rei, Vila De Rei https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050025388fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Um incêndio com 0 meios parece. Não sei o que anda a ANPC a fazer. O incêndio do Fundão desapareceu das significativas também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Leiria, Porto De Mós, São Bento https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100044797fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Tomar, Casais E Alviobeira https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140047270fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


----------



## Devas (15 Ago 2017 às 22:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um incêndio com 0 meios parece. Não sei o que anda a ANPC a fazer. O incêndio do Fundão desapareceu das significativas também.



E o incêndio de V. F. Xira desapareceu do mapa e aparece nas significativas. O incêndio de Vila de Rei não deve estar assim tão controlado como dizem. Falei à pouco com familiares de Tomar (zona sul do concelho de Tomar) que me disseram que se vê um clarão muito grande do incêndio de Vila de Rei e ainda são uns 40/50 Km de distância linha reta. O que comprova que terá de estar forte para se ver clarão tão longe. Pelo que me disseram esteve calmo durante a manhã e parte da tarde mas a partir do meio da tarde ganhou muita força e via-se coluna enorme de fumo preto.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 22:23)

SICN pelas 21h33m: No Fundão, 3 bombeiros da GRIF de Viseu tiveram de fugir das chamas, feridos ligeiramente. O veículo ardeu. Os bombeiros saíram a salvo mas tiveram de pedir ajuda a populares. Não é a mesma ocorrência da madrugada passada.


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Ago 2017 às 22:24)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...-mas-a-anpc-diz-que-esta-em-fase-de-resolucao

Está aqui a confirmação ...


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Ago 2017 às 22:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> SICN pelas 21h33m: 3 bombeiros da GRIF de Viseu tiveram de fugir das chamas, feridos ligeiramente. O veículo ardeu. Os bombeiros saíram a salvo mas tiveram de pedir ajuda a populares. Não é a mesma ocorrência da madrugada passada.


onde ? Vila de Rei?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 22:25)

Não, Fundão, peço desculpa. Vou corrigir.

Entretanto o incêndio principal de Vila de Rei desapareceu do mapa. Quase parece lápis azul por vezes. Não sabemos o que realmente se passa porque a ANPC dá o incêndio como dominado, e só sabemos o número de meios de vez em quando porque ao menos ainda consta das significativas.

Edit: Voltou a aparecer, mas nada do do Fundão nas significativas.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 22:38)

Voltou Fundão. Parece que agora estão a referir quais as GRIF que são equipas morcego:


----------



## Devas (15 Ago 2017 às 22:52)

A Grécia também pediu ajuda europeia...
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...s-para-combater-tres-grandes-incendios-198330


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2017 às 22:54)

39 opr em Tomar e 30 em Idanha a nova


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 22:58)

Removeram a informação das GRIF's morcego. Mas está no local o Secretário de Estado do MAI.


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2017 às 23:40)

Eu vejo a encosta da Gardunha norte toda, desde a encosta onde moro, Estrela Sul, e digovos q aquilo nao esta facil, ao final da tarde o fogo deslocou-se muito rapidamente sobre a Localidade de Alcongosta em direcçao aos tuneis da Gardunha e é essa a encosta q arde, vesse chamas bem grandes.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2017 às 23:54)

O município de Castelo Branco ativou o plano de emergência também.





Mantêm-se as três frentes.


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2017 às 23:58)

de onde veio esta ocorrencia nova de Vila de Rei, em Água Formosa às 21h? não percebo porque alteram assim os eventos, como se de novos incêndios se tratassem


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 00:06)

Também não entendi. E parece que estão a transferir algum do número de meios para esse incêndio. O incêndio original diz que ainda está em resolução, e é o que consta das ocorrências significativas. Vá-se lá entender.
Parece que criaram uma ocorrência nova no local do reacendimento.


----------



## ruijacome (16 Ago 2017 às 00:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também não entendi. E parece que estão a transferir algum do número de meios para esse incêndio. O incêndio original diz que ainda está em resolução, e é o que consta das ocorrências significativas. Vá-se lá entender.
> Parece que criaram uma ocorrência nova no local do reacendimento.



Porque é de facto um novo incêndio!


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

se o incêndio original já não existe por estar já afastado desse ponto inicial, faz sentido criar novas entradas, novos nomes.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 00:12)

ruijacome disse:


> Porque é de facto um novo incêndio!


Mas pela cobertura dos media e nas redes sociais que se estava a fazer, foi dado como reacendimento do incêndio anterior. Já se tinha afastado do ponto original, tudo bem, mas até recentemente ainda era o incêndio "dominado" que estava com todos os meios, e com os números ainda a atualizar. Mesmo quando a própria ANPC já tinha falado em vários reacendimentos. Por exemplo, ontem (ou anteontem) no incêndio de Alvaiázere, usaram a mesma ocorrência para um reacendimento (penso que independentemente da distância da ignição inicial). É só um pouco confuso, eu acho.

O outro continua lá dominado, portanto claramente ainda existe.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 00:29)

não me parece de todo que seja um novo incêndio... e não é*

21:30 –* Um forte reacendimento em Vila de Rei estava ao início da noite a preocupar novamente as autoridades deste concelho e também as de Mação, pela entrada iminente do fogo na área concelhia e pela proximidade de aldeias na linha da frente do incêndio, que lavrava às 21:30 com muita intensidade.*

00:12 – *As chamas de um incêndio provenientes de um reacendimento em Vila de Rei, passaram as aldeias de Louriceiro e Cerro do Outeiro, no concelho de Mação, e estão a ameaçar agora as aldeias de Aboboreira, Serra e Casalinho, segundo disse ao mediotejo.net o autarca maçaense Vasco Estrela. 
O presidente da CM Mação disse ainda que as chamas avançam com grande violência para a estrada de Chão de Codes – Sardoal, e que tem várias frentes e muitas projeções."


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 00:32)

Na TVI24 há uns minutos por acaso referiram-se a ele como um novo incêndio porque pelos vistos estavam lá quando começou. Mas acho que foi projeção direta do original de Vila de Rei, pelo que me parece que devia ter feito parte da mesma ocorrência, mas eu não sou a ANPC.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 00:43)

Entretanto um incêndio que quase todos os anos acontece, resultante do arraial das festas daqui da Régua (que é lançado do rio e da outra margem do lado de Lamego), ainda continua a queimar uma área de mato mas não deve demorar a ser controlado







EDIT: foto de um amigo


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 00:54)

A nova ocorrência de Vila de Rei está nas significativas com exatamente os mesmos dados da ocorrência anterior  (E a GRIF 01 de Portalegre parece que está aqui e no Fundão ao mesmo tempo )
Mas pronto, a nova é a que é para considerar. Claramente uma continuação da anterior.






Anterior (clicar para revelar):


Spoiler


----------



## mecre90 (16 Ago 2017 às 01:01)

De Tomar continua-se a ver o clarão e fumo de Vila de Rei a ir para sul ou este, com cada vez maior extensão.

A temperatura desceu, mas o vento parece-me mais forte, não está a ajudar...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 01:16)

Ouvi agora as declarações do Secretário de Estado do MAI, que fez no Fundão pela meia-noite. A ocorrência de Vila de Rei é na realidade nova, não é projeção, nem nada. A ocorrência original foi dada como dominada, porque estava realmente dominada, até que começou um novo incêndio. Aí está a resposta ao mistério da ocorrência nova, afinal. Relata também condições excecionais em termos de vento, que não há meios que possam resistir ao movimento super-rápido do fogo. Falou também em 20 ignições novas durante o combate ao incêndio do Fundão, que obrigou a muitas recolocações de meios. Dominaram 19.
Também era expectável uma intensificação do vento, parece que se confirma.

Edit: A23 reaberta.


----------



## ruijacome (16 Ago 2017 às 01:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> A nova ocorrência de Vila de Rei está nas significativas com exatamente os mesmos dados da ocorrência anterior  (E a GRIF 01 de Portalegre parece que está aqui e no Fundão ao mesmo tempo )
> Mas pronto, a nova é a que é para considerar. Claramente uma continuação da anterior.
> 
> 
> ...



Já está corrigido


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 01:44)

Novo incêndio em Mação...



huguh disse:


> Entretanto um incêndio que quase todos os anos acontece, resultante do arraial das festas daqui da Régua (que é lançado do rio e da outra margem do lado de Lamego), ainda continua a queimar uma área de mato mas não deve demorar a ser controlado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entretanto ainda continua a arder mas já dominado como seria de esperar até porque os meios já lá estavam pre-posicionados sendo um arraial


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2017 às 11:00)

AJB disse:


> A questao nso e assim tao simples! Ha o direito a propriedade...o problema esta em dois setores: falta de gestao da floresta a escala da paisagem, com pirodiversidade, e falta de conhecimento tecnico no ataque ampliado aos ifs, pois voluntarismo nao chega!



O direito de propriedade é facilmente ultrapassado em certas circunstâncias: se for para passar postes de média/alta tensão, os proprietários são logo despojados de alguns direitos. Ficam com a área (em torno da linha de tensão) disponível para cultivo, exceto para floresta, sendo a faixa mantida limpa pela empresa detentora da rede de energia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 11:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
11:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 797 meios humanos, 238 meios terrestres e 11 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## mecre90 (16 Ago 2017 às 12:15)

Visto a partir de Tomar, IF de vila de Rei/Mação está a intensificar bastante. De todos os que tenho tido vista até agora, nunca nenhum tinha ficado tão grave tão cedo.
Esperemos que haja volte face 'a tarde, porque se seguir a tendência de agravamento até 'a noite, acho que arde o pouco que ainda resta naquela zona...


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2017 às 12:40)

Incêndio em Oliveira de Frades com 63 opr e 1 MA.Conheço bem a zona, e a norte da A25, espero que o travem já, porque tem la muita floresta, muito patrimonio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

Então, não é proibido lançar foguetes?  Os arraiais deviam servir para informar as pessoas, ora vejamos, se o arraial pode lançar foguetes, um agricultor/pastor/etc diz eu também posso fazer uma queimada. É proibido mas eles também fizeram.  

É, proibido mas lança-se na mesma, se arder, a culpa é do eucalipto.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 13:26)

Parece que ao início do dia Fundão foi finalmente dominado. Entretanto os meios dividiram-se entre Vila de Rei e a frente de Mação, a última já vai com 14 meios aéreos.

Ribeira de Pena foi dado como dominado mas parece que reacendeu, na info do mapa.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 13:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Então, não é proibido lançar foguetes?  Os arraiais deviam servir para informar as pessoas, ora vejamos, se o arraial pode lançar foguetes, um agricultor/pastor/etc diz eu também posso fazer uma queimada. É proibido mas eles também fizeram.
> 
> É, proibido mas lança-se na mesma, se arder, a culpa é do eucalipto.



pois... é proibido mas este arraial realiza-se sempre.. a área de mato na zona do arraial é pequena e não tem nada à volta para onde possa alastrar e criar um grande incêndio, portanto penso que é por isso que é permitido.

Reativação em Ribeira de Pena, apesar de agora na tv terem dito que não há fogo e foi só reforço de meios para consolidação do rescaldo....


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

IF em Alcobaça, Coz já com 31 meios humanos e 8 terrestres


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 14:06)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 6 minHá 6 minutos
14:00 - 14 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 964 meios humanos, 275 meios terrestres e 23 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT

*AngryPortugueseMan*‏@DupIoH 14 minHá 14 minutos
Em resposta a @InfoEmerg @FogosPt
*Os bombeiros Espanhóis ajudaram a combater o incêndio na minha aldeia, Caratão e impediram que chegasse à vila de Mação. Um grande Obrigado!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

Para o pessoal de Fátima, começou um IF na Atouguia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 14:44)

Incêndio em Leiria, Maceira com 36 meios humanos e 1 meio aéreo


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 14:57)

Fogos.pt‏@FogosPt  2 minHá 2 minutos
1) ALERTA - Vias cortadas:

Fogos.pt‏@FogosPt  1 minHá 1 minuto
Em resposta a @FogosPt
5) Vila de Rei: - EM 244-3 ( Chão de Codes - Louriceira)

 Fogos.pt‏@FogosPt  2 minHá 2 minutos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
4) Vila de Rei: - EN 348 entre Vila de Rei e Ferreira do Zêzere. - EM 244-3 ( Cruzamento Serra - Louriceira)

 Fogos.pt‏@FogosPt  2 minHá 2 minutos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
3) Mação: - Caminhos Municipais: 1284; 75; 1285

 Fogos.pt‏@FogosPt  2 minHá 2 minutos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
2) Mação: - EN 244-3 Louriceira / Serra - EM 1284 Chão Codes / Vila de Rei - EM 548 - Chão de Codes / Aboboreira
*https://twitter.com/FogosPt
*​


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 15:25)

mais de 100 bombeiros em 30 min num incêndio em Soure


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

Atenção ao que passa na Louriceira em Mação. Segundo a TVI algo de dramático, e mais uma vez infelizmente está acontecer.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

De fátima, IF Soure parecem 2 distintos, muito fumo preto;
Mação a formar um pirocúmulo gigante


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

olha olha...!

* Um pequeno incêndio deflagrou ontem à noite nas margens do rio Douro, na Régua, durante o fogo-de-artifício das festas da Nossa Senhora do Socorro. Apesar de rapidamente controlado, a população ficou assustada com o incêndio. *

Terá sido uma queimada controlada, numa encosta. Os bombeiros estavam presentes e dominaram o fogo em cerca de 30 minutos.

Junto ao local estavam milhares de pessoas a assistir ao fogo-de-artifício no rio, uma tradição da cidade da Régua.


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-08-16-Queimada-assusta-durante-fogo-de-artificio-na-Regua


"*a população ficou assustada com o incêndio. "
*
Todos os anos acontece... esta noticia é só RIDICULA
depois já dizem que foi uma queimada controlada..enfim


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 15:47)

Numa reportagem da TVI, mostra uma coluna enorme e densa de fumo descontrolada, e falam que a aldeia da Louriceira foi consumida pelas chamas? Igual no website deles. Soa-me a clickbait que a aldeia tenha sido totalmente consumida, no entanto acabei de ver a TVI a perder a transmissão por completo porque o fogo voltou para trás e tiveram que fugir. Façam rewind na TVI24 para as 15:26.

Pelas 15:23 está o que parece ser um o Presidente da Junta da Louriceira esvaído em lágrimas, parece que aconteceu mesmo algo grave na aldeia. Ele conta que houve pessoas que não quiseram sair.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 15:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 15:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Numa reportagem da TVI, mostra uma coluna enorme e densa de fumo descontrolada, e falam que a aldeia da Louriceira foi consumida pelas chamas? Igual no website deles. Soa-me a clickbait que a aldeia tenha sido totalmente consumida, no entanto acabei de ver a TVI a perder a transmissão por completo porque o fogo voltou para trás e tiveram que fugir. Façam rewind na TVI24 para as 15:26.
> 
> Pelas 15:23 está o que parece ser um o Presidente da Junta da Louriceira esvaído em lágrimas, parece que aconteceu mesmo algo grave na aldeia. Ele conta que houve pessoas que não quiseram sair.


Já se sabe mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Caneira (16 Ago 2017 às 15:53)

huguh disse:


> mais de 100 bombeiros em 30 min num incêndio em Soure


Soure é uma zona muito complicada mesmo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 15:54)




----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 15:58)

Realmente a imagem do presidente da Junta a chorar é desoladora...
vamos ver se para além da aldeia da Louriceira  ter sido destruída ,não aconteceu algo mais grave

*Informação no incendio de Mação na ANPC*

"Considerando a proximidade geográfica dos incêndios de Vila de Rei e Mação, os meios aéreos alocados a estas ocorrência, num total de 15, estão a ser geridos de forma integrada com vista a potenciar e maximizar a sua intervenção."


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se sabe mais alguma coisa?


Apareceu em rodapé recentemente que as crianças foram salvas da aldeia, mas ainda não se sabe mais nada em concreto sobre o estado da aldeia e dos habitantes. É esperar até as emoções acalmarem também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Apareceu em rodapé recentemente que as crianças foram salvas da aldeia, mas ainda não se sabe mais nada em concreto sobre o estado da aldeia e dos habitantes. É esperar até as emoções acalmarem também.


Estão a dizer que as crianças foram postas num jipe e foram salvas pelo vereador da Câmara de Mação mas ficaram 7 a 8 pessoas na aldeia que se desconhece o seu estado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2017 às 16:07)

Segundo a TVI 24, a aldeia ficou completamente destruída pelas chamas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:08)

*Incêndios: Mação vive situação “dramática” e inicia evacuação da aldeia de Vale de Amêndoa*
16 ago 2017 15:50

O incêndio que lavra em Mação, distrito de Santarém, estava a evoluir "de forma muito violenta e completamente descontrolada" cerca das 15:00, uma "situação dramática" que obrigou à evacuação da aldeia de Vale de Amêndoa.

"A situação é dramática, ainda chegou a acalmar durante a manhã mas agora as chamas estão completamente descontroladas e decidimos iniciar o processo de evacuação da aldeia de Vale de Amêndoa, levando as pessoas para a Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Mação", disse à agência Lusa, cerca das 15:00, o presidente da autarquia, Vasco Estrela.

"É dramático, o vento vai levantar-se durante a tarde e o fogo está a dirigir-se para a aldeia de Aboboreira e para a vila de Mação e os meios de combate no terreno são insuficientes para resolver esta situação", disse o autarca.

Vasco Estrela criticou ainda a atuação da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), afirmando não ver “em Mação o número de meios aéreos que estão indicados na página [13 meios aéreos, cerca das 15:00, segundo o site da ANPC]”.

“Alguma coisa está a correr mal", criticou o autarca, acrescentando que, "numa hora crítica, estiveram mais de uma hora sem qualquer meio aéreo".


Contactado pela Lusa, o vice-presidente da Câmara de Mação, António Louro disse ainda que a aldeia de Louriceira “está cercada pelas chamas”.

Este incêndio de Mação é proveniente de Vila de Rei, distrito de Castelo Branco, e deflagrou em Aboboreira às 00:01, segundo a página da ANPC, tendo diminuído de intensidade nas primeiras horas da manhã, mantendo, no entanto, duas frentes ativas que terão "tocado" durante a noite as aldeias de Cerro do Outeiro, Casalinho, Serra e Abobobeira, sem causar feridos ou danos em habitações.

"As duas frentes estão agora menos ativas, tendo diminuído de intensidade nas últimas horas devido à descida das temperaturas e aumento de humidade, e estamos num ponto crítico para resolver este problema uma vez que as primeiras horas da manhã são decisivas para que possamos conter o avanço das chamas", disse à Lusa, cerca das 09:00, António Louro, vice-presidente da autarquia.

De acordo com a página da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, cerca das 15:45, estavam no terreno 310 operacionais, apoiados por 88 meios terrestres e 13 meios aéreos.

De acordo com a mesma página, estavam várias estradas cortadas, nomeadamente a EN 244-3, entre Louriceira e Serra, a EM 1284, entre Chão Codes e Vila de Rei, a EM 548, entre Chão de Codes e Aboboreira, e os Caminhos Municipais (CM) 1284, 75, e 1285.
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-incendios-2017.9144/page-204#post-618867


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 16:10)

Segundo a tvi24, as crianças foram salvas por vereador da CM de Mação
o mesmo vereador já está de novo na aldeia mas ha muito fumo e não se consegue ver bem
Serão cerca de 7/8 pessoas que estavam na aldeia


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 16:11)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo a TVI 24, a aldeia ficou completamente destruída pelas chamas.


Pois, era disso que estava a falar, isso, em conjunto com as transmissões em direto que vi do mesmo canal. Parece que foram salvas as crianças e conseguiram evacuar algumas pessoas, mas parece que ainda não se sabe nada ao certo, fora o relato emotivo do Presidente da Junta. Vamos aguardar mas a situação não me parece nada famosa.


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2017 às 16:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estão a dizer que as crianças foram postas num jipe e foram salvas pelo vereador da Câmara de Mação mas ficaram 7 a 8 pessoas na aldeia que se desconhece o seu estado.



Vamos esperar que a providência ou seja lá o que for tenha salvo as pessoas que lá estavam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:24)

Um fogo a começar em Pedrogão Grande...


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Ago 2017 às 16:25)

Do Entroncamento avisto em coluna de fumo descomunal dos IF de Vila de Rei e Mação. Nada de bom se estará a passar por lá agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 16:26)

A frente de Vila de Rei parece estar dada como dominada, a de Mação, obviamente, não.

Duas ocorrências mesmo ao lado das cidades de Grândola e Évora, e mais uma ocorrência nova na situação de Soure.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:31)




----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

De Fátima, nova coluna de fumo a erguer-se à esquerda de Mação.... Deve ser reacendimento em Vila de Rei


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 16:39)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

robinetinidol disse:


> De Fátima, nova coluna de fumo a erguer-se à esquerda de Mação.... Deve ser reacendimento em Vila de Rei


Correcto. Está em curso de novo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:02)

Chão de Codes em Mação começa a ficar em risco agora. Várias aldeias a ser evacuadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:06)

A Aldeia da Louriceira está completamente inacessível!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

Parece estar a piorar a situação no direto da TVI24 outra vez. E a jornalista ainda se quer chegar mais perto para "perceber a intensidade do fogo".


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 17:09)

já passou mais de 1h desde o que aconteceu na Louriceira... não há informações se há vitimas ou não
ou é bom sinal... ou não
continuo a ouvir que a aldeia foi completamente consumida pelas chamas.. mas até se ver imagens não dá para perceber nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:13)

huguh disse:


> já passou mais de 1h desde o que aconteceu na Louriceira... não há informações se há vitimas ou não
> ou é bom sinal... ou não
> continuo a ouvir que a aldeia foi completamente consumida pelas chamas.. mas até se ver imagens não dá para perceber nada


Eles disseram que a aldeia ainda está inacessível pelo fogo e fumo.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

incêndio em Tábua já com 63bombeiros e 2MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

A EN244 que liga Abrantes a Sardoal está cortada


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 17:32)

Incêndio de Vila de Rei passou a "várias frentes" como os incêndios da semana passada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Daqui o avisto a enorme coluna de fumo, do incendio de Mação, e pelo aspecto aquilo está medonho.

"ÚLTIMA HORA | Notícia mediotejo.net NÃO HÁ MORTOS NEM FERIDOS GRAVES EM LOURICEIRA, MAÇÃO."


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 17:59)

"Várias" frentes em Mação também.

Mais umas informações na ocorrência anterior que foi dominada. Nem a ANPC sabe qual ocorrência atualizar.






INFOEx é o Serviço de Prevenção e Extinção de Incêndios Florestais da Extremadura.


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2017 às 18:03)

Parece que felizmente os habitantes que estavam em Louriceira (Mação) estão bem (info TVI).


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
ALERTA - 18:03 - Nova ocorrência importante - Coimbra, Soure, Samuel, Samuel - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036591fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 18:07)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 54 segHá 55 segundos
18:06 - *Vila Real, Ribeira De Pena, Cerva E Limões, Agunchos - Incêndio dominado* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170021591fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2017 às 18:09)

IF Mação com muitos reacendimentos na cauda; coluna principal nada melhor; De Soure, muito Fumo; Zona da Serra dos Candeeiros a largar muito fumo agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 18:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

IF em Coimbra, Ceira já com um meio aéreo.


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 18:34)

Soure com 260 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos e 2 frentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
19:03 - Coimbra, Soure, Samuel, Samuel - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036591fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


----------



## criz0r (16 Ago 2017 às 19:09)

Cenário medonho em Ponte de Sôr parece uma Arcus Cloud:













Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (16 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
> 19:03 - Coimbra, Soure, Samuel, Samuel - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060036591fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT


Voltou para "Em Curso"


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2017 às 19:24)

O fumo também já vai cobrindo o céu por cá. Cheiro intenso a queimado.


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

joralentejano disse:


> O fumo também já vai cobrindo o céu por cá. Cheiro intenso a queimado.


Nunca mais chega o inverno, saudades da chuva, trovoada, vento, de um verdadeiro dia de inverno à antiga!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (16 Ago 2017 às 19:45)

Incêndio de Samuel - Soure acaba de passar os 300 Meios Humanos e 6 Meios Aéreos. Várias frentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 19:51)




----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2017 às 19:55)

De Fatima, o IF está muito disperso. Da ponta onde começa, até à coluna principal/cabeça vai uma distância louca


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 19:55)

A pluma de fumo do incêndio de Vila de Rei/Mação bem presente no satélite...


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

cheira muito a queimado aqui e passou agora um helicóptero
mas não vejo incêndios aqui perto


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
20:00 - 8 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1320 meios humanos, 379 meios terrestres e 20 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

minha visão daqui dos arredores de Coruche:


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

As chamas a chegarem ás casas em Chão de Codes a 8Km de Mação. directo na RTP1


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:24)

Chamas já chegaram ao perímetro urbano de Mação!


----------



## JCARL (16 Ago 2017 às 20:25)

Aspecto de Vila Velha de Ródão do IF da Louriceira (Mação) às 18:42 (Lisboa):


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chamas já chegaram ao perímetro urbano de Mação!


Chamas a menos de 1Km da Vila de Mação!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 20:30)

A23 fechada de novo entre as Mouriscas e Gardete outra vez, à semelhança do incêndio anterior de Mação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 20:43)

Na RTP1: Os 2 incêndios de Sardoal e Mação a juntarem-se em Monte Cimeiro!


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2017 às 20:48)

fogo contra fogo... esse incêndio de mação caminha para ser extinto... a zona sul é bastante mais aberta.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na RTP1: Os 2 incêndios de Sardoal e Mação a juntarem-se em Monte Cimeiro!


Estranho porque não há ocorrência nenhuma no Sardoal. Projeção? O que estão a dizer agora é que alastrou ao Sardoal.

RTP1 mesmo agora, o fogo está literalmente atrás de Mação, da vila...

Edit: Incêndio em Campo Maior também. No entanto é uma zona sem muito para arder, puramente agrícola. Decerto que será dominado nos próximos minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estranho porque não há ocorrência nenhuma no Sardoal. Projeção? O que estão a dizer agora é que alastrou ao Sardoal.
> 
> RTP1 mesmo agora, o fogo está literalmente atrás de Mação, da vila...
> 
> Edit: Incêndio em Campo Maior também. No entanto é uma zona sem muito para arder, puramente agrícola. Decerto que será dominado nos próximos minutos.


A situação na Vila de Mação é verdadeiramente medonha! O fogo está em cima das casas da vila!


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

2 incêndios em Valpaços com mais de 35 opr.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

Os incêndios estão a ser maus mas podia ser muito pior. Agosto até está a ser suave. Na sua globalidade Julho também foi. A torradeira deste ano ficou reservada para os Balcãs e para os italianos.

Houvesse uma anomalia positiva e mais valia emigrar. O continente torrava todo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

*Incêndio de Mação: Central Termoelétrica do Pego toma medidas de precaução*
16.08.2017 às 21h44


*Central está preocupada com as projeções do fogo que lavra em Mação, mas confiante de que “nada de grave poderá acontecer”*

*http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...rmoeletrica-do-Pego-toma-medidas-de-precaucao*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

Presumo que andam de olho no fogo de Mação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

*Plano Distrital de Emergência de Proteção Civil de Santarém ativado*

*Lusa*16 Ago, 2017, 21:42 | País


*O Plano Distrital de Emergência de Proteção Civil de Santarém foi hoje ativado às 18:00, devido ao elevado número de incêndios no distrito, disse à Lusa a presidente da Comissão Municipal Distrital de Proteção Civil.*
*https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/pl...e-protecao-civil-de-santarem-ativado_n1021323*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:23)

*Chamas no perímetro de Mação*
*RTP*
16 Ago, 2017, 21:44 | País












*As chamas lavram com intensidade em Mação, no distrito de Santarém. Há informação de que uma casa já esteve rodeada pelas chamas. ao início da noite estavam no terreno mais de 500 operacionais, quando os meios aéreos tiveram de ser desmobilizados pela ausência de luz do dia.*
*https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/chamas-no-perimetro-de-macao_v1021327*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

*Incêndio descontrolado no Sardoal*
Estão três aldeias estão cercadas pelo fogo: Monte Cimeiro, Saramaga e Vale das Onegas. 

Como medida de precaução, a aldeia de Vale das Onegas foi evacuada.
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendio-descontrolado-no-sardoal_v1021332


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:39)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 59 segHá 60 segundos
"Vista a partir do centro geodesico de Vila de Rei" (Foto Ruben Martins)






0 resposta0 retweet1 curtiu


*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
ALERTA - A23 cortada entre Mouriscas e Gardete


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:50)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2017 às 22:54)

Já 719 operacionais em Mação. Estranho como está a ir na direção das Mouriscas, o vento está de NW. Provavelmente outra frente distinta também. (e o comportamento imprevisível do fogo, claro)


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Ago 2017 às 22:58)

Bolas continuamos com este horror dos incêndios, este ano arde tudo.


----------



## dASk (16 Ago 2017 às 23:00)

Penso que este ano nem são as temperaturas extremas que estão a contribuir para a dimensão destes incêndios mas sim o vento forte constante e os locais das ignições que parece que foram escolhidos ao pormenor. Lembro-me de ver verões e bem recentes com mais de 300 ignições por dia e mais de 8000 bombeiros em combate num único dia e nunca tiveram estas dimensões. Pelo que tenho observado estes incêndios só se extinguem quando já não há nada para arder ou atingem zonas sem floresta ( agrícolas, pastorícia, montados de sobro) porque em zonas densamente florestadas com eucaliptal e pinhal o combate humano tem efeitos quase nulos quando atingem estas dimensões. Só acaba quando não houver nada para arder em massa ou vier a chuva e com ela a humidade e frescura...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 23:03)

0:06
*AngryPortugueseMan*@DupIoH
Aldeia do Pereiro, capital das ruas enfeitadas, Mação a arder @FogosPt
0 resposta0 retweet3 curtiram


*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
Comunicação do Município de Abrantes: https://www.facebook.com/fogospt/posts/1004700609671960…


----------



## dASk (16 Ago 2017 às 23:06)

Entretanto mais um em Ferreira do Zêzere. Sabem perfeitamente que na margem esquerda da barragem de castelo de bode ainda há muito para consumir... Obra do acaso? Alcoólicos? Depressivos? Tretas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 34 segHá 34 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
5) Vila de Rei: - Estada Municipal desde a N2 para Lousa.




*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 48 segHá 48 segundos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
4) Mação: - EM 548 entre Chão de Codes e Aboboreira - CM 1284 - CM 75 - CM 1285



*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
Em resposta a @FogosPt
3) Mação: - A23 entre o Nó de Mouriscas e Nó de Gardete - EN 244-3 entre Louriceira e Serra - EM 1284 entre Chão Codes e Vila de Rei



 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
2) Coimbra: - Estrada Municipal entre Vale do Cervo e Alagoa



 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
Em resposta a @FogosPt
Coimbra: - Estrada Municipal entre Vale do Cervo e Alagoa



 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
1) ALERTA - Vias cortadas:


----------



## huguh (16 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

Incendio em Vila Franca de Xira com 73 bombeiros


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2017 às 23:35)

dASk disse:


> Penso que este ano nem são as temperaturas extremas que estão a contribuir para a dimensão destes incêndios mas sim o vento forte constante e os locais das ignições que parece que foram escolhidos ao pormenor. Lembro-me de ver verões e bem recentes com mais de 300 ignições por dia e mais de 8000 bombeiros em combate num único dia e nunca tiveram estas dimensões. Pelo que tenho observado estes incêndios só se extinguem quando já não há nada para arder ou atingem zonas sem floresta ( agrícolas, pastorícia, montados de sobro) porque em zonas densamente florestadas com eucaliptal e pinhal o combate humano tem efeitos quase nulos quando atingem estas dimensões. Só acaba quando não houver nada para arder em massa ou vier a chuva e com ela a humidade e frescura...



Toda aquela zona do Pinhal Interior é um barril de pólvora que arde com forte intensidade ciclicamente. É território com forte vocação florestal e sem gestão nem medidas preventivas, basta lá cair uma fagulha...
*
Os fogos combatem-se no Inverno*! Enquanto não se mudar de política não há muito a fazer... Por mais aviões Canadair ou helicópteros Kamov que comprem/aluguem/emprestem!


----------



## Agreste (16 Ago 2017 às 23:41)

o Pego vale uns 15% da produção nacional de eletricidade... já devem ter problemas nas linhas de alta tensão.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2017 às 23:56)

dASk disse:


> Obra do acaso? Alcoólicos? Depressivos? Tretas...



Quem sabe? Até podem ser alguns (ex-)bombeiros a contribuir para os incêndios.

Isso não seria propriamente novidade em PT. E está um pouco longe de 'terrorismo' e 'crime organizado'.


----------



## dahon (17 Ago 2017 às 00:19)

Offtopic:



Agreste disse:


> o Pego vale uns 15% da produção nacional de eletricidade... já devem ter problemas nas linhas de alta tensão.


Em termos de capacidade instalada em Portugal a termoeléctrica do Pego representa aproximadamente 3.2% (628MW em 19760MW). Por isso, se não estiver já fora de serviço podem tirar à vontade que não causa qualquer transtorno. Por acaso fui verificar e estamos "tão à vontade" que neste momento estamos a exportar 2767 MW para Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

TVI24: Fogo a ir na direção da aldeia de Ortiga, já perto do Rio Tejo. Pouco falta para galgar o rio e acabar em Belver, se continuar, ou então em Alvega. A ocorrência de vigilância em Belver vai com 19 operacionais.

796 operacionais no incêndio.


----------



## srr (17 Ago 2017 às 00:43)

Ja passou.....ja na Margem Sul do Tejo - Alvega ( Areia )


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 00:43)

Declarações da Ministra da Administração Interna na sede da ANPC: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Meios em Mação poderão ser reforçados até 1000.


882 operacionais até agora. Total de Vila de Rei e Mação - *1246* operacionais.

Edit: 924 em Mação, a aumentar rapidamente.


----------



## weatherbox (17 Ago 2017 às 01:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



NO e não NE
Mas essa carta diz pouco sobre o que se passa, esta assim ajuda a entender melhor o que se tem passado nas últimas tardes/início das noites na região centro


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 01:23)

Vários grupos de reforço ativados na última hora em Mação, juntando-se aos existentes:


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 01:40)

Estou na aldeia da Torre Fundeira, assim que vi o clarão peguei no carro e fui para o Gavião. É absolutamente impressionante a frente de fogo que se via de lá. Entretanto voltei à aldeia mas vejo o clarão ao longe e espero que não vá para a Ortiga porque se ele galga o Tejo é uma catástrofe.

Se tiverem + informações actualizem por favor, tenho o carro pronto para arrancar caso o cenário se complique mais.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (17 Ago 2017 às 01:42)

criz0r disse:


> Estou na aldeia da Torre Fundeira, assim que vi o clarão peguei no carro e fui para o Gavião. É absolutamente impressionante a frente de fogo que se via de lá. Entretanto voltei à aldeia mas vejo o clarão ao longe e espero que não vá para a Ortiga porque se ele galga o Tejo é uma catástrofe.
> 
> Se tiverem + informações actualizem por favor, tenho o carro pronto para arrancar caso o cenário se complique mais.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Saltara o Tejo


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 01:46)

919 operacionais já na ocorrencia de Mação.. é bem capaz de chegar aos 1000 durante a noite


----------



## aoc36 (17 Ago 2017 às 03:05)

Cheia a fumo em Albufeira nota-se mesmo no escuro fumo vindo de norte


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 03:07)

Operacionais em Mação fixos em 943 mas isso provavelmente porque não está a haver atualizações. O vento parece estar a iniciar a sua rotação para Leste, o que mais uma vez pode mudar a direção do incêndio...


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia,
4 incêndios com mais de 50 por.
Mação,Vila de Rei,Valpacos e Resende.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 09:59)

Mação e Sardoal muito melhor
As autoridades esperam dominar estes incêndios durante a manha, senão...á tarde complica-se outra vez.


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 11:11)

Depois de uma noite de aflição que confesso nunca ter vivido a situação está bem mais calma aqui na aldeia.
Os meios aéreos, já atacam forte e feio a frente mesmo na minha direcção, a ver se conseguem dominar ainda antes do almoço.









Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 11:26)

Vila de Rei dominado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 11:57)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
11:48 - Vila Real, Valpaços, Possacos, Possacos - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170021738fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
12:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1105 meios humanos, 307 meios terrestres e 20 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 12:06)

Mais um IF em Tomar, Serras.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2017 às 12:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um IF em Tomar, Serras.



Mais um que poderia ter tendência a complicar-se... Felizmente já foi resolvido!


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 12:56)

Resende já com 115 opr e 3 MA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um que poderia ter tendência a complicar-se... Felizmente já foi resolvido!


Com o calor e vento que está é fácil!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 13:00)




----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 13:10)

jonas disse:


> Resende já com 115 opr e 3 MA.



vejo o incendio daqui, inclusive vi os 2 avioes a passar
coluna de fumo bem grande


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 13:30)

Mação já com 999 operacionais. Felizmente durante a noite a sua severidade baixou, mas vamos ver com o decorrer do dia.

Entretanto: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/incendios/governo-vai-declarar-estado-de-calamidade-publica


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 13:35)

incêndio de Resende


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 13:45)

incêndio em Castro Daire com 80 bombeiros e 2MA e na Sertã com 69bomb e 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 13:51)

1025 operacionais em Mação. No briefing das 9 da manhã tinha sido dito que já tinha passado a A23, mas esta está reaberta.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 13:51)

huguh disse:


> incêndio de Resende


Parece estar a melhorar ou a piorar?


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

1 reacendimento muito forte e outro a começar, para Mação


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 13:55)

Acabou de voltar um helicóptero mas não sei de onde. Não aparecem ocorrências na ProCiv portanto deve ter sido de Mação.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

jonas disse:


> Parece estar a melhorar ou a piorar?



piorou em relação à foto. Um pouco mais escura a coluna de fumo neste momento
entretanto ja ouvi pelo menos um avião, tinham saído, já devem ter voltado


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 14:19)

A coluna de fumo é visível daqui, nota-se perfeitamente que a reativação foi muito forte.

Vejo meios aéreos por todo o lado e à semelhança da noite passada já está a cair cinza por todo o lado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 14:19)




----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

mais um a começar do outro lado... pelo site da ANPC é em Queimada, Armamar


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 14:43)

Incêndio em Castro Daire também já com 102 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos com pouco mais de 1h30m de duração.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 15:00)

Resende passou a 2 frentes... visto daqui parece não ter tanto fumo mas tem uma nova coluna a nascer. 
algum vento aqui, lá com certeza estará muito mais


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Castro Daire também já com 102 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos com pouco mais de 1h30m de duração.



Em Cabril, no Noroeste do concelho.

O fumo que vislumbro a Noroeste penso que vem desse incêndio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
15:00 - 12 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1491 meios humanos, 411 meios terrestres e 25 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:04)

Reacendimento em Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

huguh disse:


> mais um a começar do outro lado... pelo site da ANPC é em Queimada, Armamar


Como esta agora?
Já tem no combate 37 opr e 1 MA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 15:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

jonas disse:


> Reacendimento em Ferreira do Zêzere.


Outra vez? Onde?


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

jonas disse:


> Como esta agora?
> Já tem no combate 37 opr e 1 MA.



apenas fumo branco agora
ao que parece já dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 15:17)

Concentração de partículas devido ao incêndio de Mação:


E correcto, Ferreira do Zêzere reacendeu.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Reacendimento de um incêndio que tinha deflagrado a pouco, depois foi dado como dominado e agora esta outra vez em curso, na Serta


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

incêndio em Tábua com 60 bombeiros e 1MA em 30 min


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 15:38)

IF Ferreira do Zêzere: nota-se uma coluna a estender-se com muito fumo preto.
IF Mação: cada vez pior...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Imagem de satélite de hoje:


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Incendio de Resende agora






O do outro lado em Armamar aparece de novo em curso...


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:42)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Ferreira do Zêzere: nota-se uma coluna a estender-se com muito fumo preto.
> IF Mação: cada vez pior...


Sempre a mesma coisa á tarde...


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

Em direto na sicnoticias o incêndio de Mação vai parar (pelo menos em Mouriscas)pois vai para a área ardida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2017 às 15:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagem de satélite de hoje:



Os piromaníacos não descansam enquanto não virem todo o centro do país queimado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
*ALERTA - A1 cortada zona de Albergaria.*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 16:02)

Imagens impressionantes do incêndio de Mação ontem, e do agravamento que o vento forte causou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:05)




----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 16:13)

Vista do Gavião, avista-se 7 incêndios daqui, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 58 segHá 58 segundos
ALERTA - 16:12 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viseu, Castro Daire, Cabril, Mosteiro - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017180043674fogos.pt/?fire=20171800… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
> *ALERTA - A1 cortada zona de Albergaria.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:30)

*GNR*‏Conta verificada@GNRepublicana 4 minHá 4 minutos
*Circulação interdita em Albergaria A1. Alternativas: A24 | A17 | EN1. Circulação Interdita em Chão da Serra EN348. Sem alternativas*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 16:37)

A23 cortada entre Mouriscas e Mação mais uma vez.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 16:40)

incêndio no Sabugal com 63 bombeiros e em Rio maior com 45

Mação, 998, 12MA
Boticas, 61, 2MA
Castro Daire, 119, 5MA
Aveiro, 96, 1 MA
Resende, 131, 2MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 17:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
17:00 - 13 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1631 meios humanos, 445 meios terrestres e 26 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

Meu ponto de situação:
IF Mação: já a formar pirocúmulo, portanto, cada vez pior.
IF F. Zêzere: continua descontrolado, fumo 100 % negro, muito espalhado, mas menos denso; não está tão espesso e concentrado, portanto dá ideia de estar a um ponto de viragem.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 17:21)

o Incendio de Resende continua com a mesma coluna de fumo, mais pequena mas sem ainda dar sinal de estar perto de ser dominado

PS: com isto que aconteceu em Barcelona, não se vai falar de mais nada, podem esquecer os incendios na tv hoje...


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

huguh disse:


> o Incendio de Resende continua com a mesma coluna de fumo, mais pequena mas sem ainda dar sinal de estar perto de ser dominado
> 
> PS: com isto que aconteceu em Barcelona, não se vai falar de mais nada, podem esquecer os incendios na tv hoje...


 É uma tristeza isto do terrorismo...
Entretanto incêndio em Amarante numa zona perigosíssima! Vertente Norte do Marao .


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 17:41)

Incêndio de Aveiro com quatro frentes ativas...


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 17:48)

Resende neste momento


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 17:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio de Aveiro com quatro frentes ativas...



e Boticas com 3 frentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 17:53)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 17:51 - Nova ocorrência importante - Vila Real, Boticas, Ardãos E Bobadela, Ardãos - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170021832fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 14 minHá 14 minutos
ALERTA - 17:39 - Nova ocorrência importante - Aveiro, Aveiro, Eixo E Eirol, Horta - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017010063829fogos.pt/?fire=20170100… #FogosPT


----------



## JCARL (17 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

IF de Mação visto de Vila Velha de Ródão:


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Pelo sat24 o de Amarante está mau.
Acho que existe falta de meios neste momento em Amarante.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 18:16)

1030 operacionais em Mação. O novo incêndio de Ferreira do Zêzere já está nas significativas, mas não no mapa. 120 operacionais, sem número de frentes.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:20)

jonas disse:


> Pelo sat24 o de Amarante está mau.
> Acho que existe falta de meios neste momento em Amarante.


é o de Cinfães, Cabril, penso eu


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:21)

Ponto de Situação do meu alcance:
IF Ferreira Zêzere quase dominado, já não se vê nada.
IF Mação: muito extenso e a progredir, sem sinais de melhoria.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

Parece haver, pelo sat24 um grande IF na zona de Trancoso / Mangualde/ Aguiar da Beira / Sernancelhe... mas não há nada nas ocorrências


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 18:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> é o de Cinfães, Cabril, penso eu


Nota-se que é bem mais a norte...
..........
O meu tio foi de ferias para Proença a nova e esta impressionado com a dimensão do incêndio de Mação.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

jonas disse:


> Nota-se que é bem mais a norte...
> ..........
> O meu tio foi de ferias para Proença a nova e esta impressionado com a dimensão do incêndio de Mação.


Tens razão


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

N244 cortada entre Mação e Torre. Não sei se com "Torre" se estão a referir às localidades de Torre Fundeira e Cimeira, que seriam já no distrito de Portalegre.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

ULTIMA HORA!
http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...iao-em-panico-obrigado-a-fugir-as-chamas.html


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 18:35)

Ok, isso é confirmação que é Torre Cimeira e Fundeira.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 18:41)

Boticas e Aveiro baixam para 2 frentes, Castro Daire dominado


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Ago 2017 às 18:43)

Fiz este esquema!


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 18:46)

huguh disse:


> Boticas e Aveiro baixam para 2 frentes, Castro Daire dominado


Como esta o incêndio de Resende visto dai?


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

jonas disse:


> Como esta o incêndio de Resende visto dai?



tem-se mantido mais ou menos na mesma toda a tarde


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Briefing ANPC: O incêndio de Mação encontra-se já a Sul da A23, em Ortiga.

Não se confirma se já passou para o distrito de Portalegre ou não, só temos o relato do Presidente da Câmara do Gavião, mas deve estar muito próximo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

IF em Acanena com 46 meios humanos e 1 aéreo


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 19:11)

Fogo de Mação chegou a Belver. - ANPC.

Já há ocorrência no site da ANPC também. Desde as 17:15.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Fogo de Mação chegou a Belver. - ANPC.
> 
> Já há ocorrência no site da ANPC também. Desde as 17:15.


Penso que nesse sector, será dominado em breve, dado que muita dessa área já ardeu


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
A1 reaberta.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 19:33)

incêndio de REsende piorou bastante
coluna de fumo mais escura e densa


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 19:37)

jonas disse:


> Penso que nesse sector, será dominado em breve, dado que muita dessa área já ardeu


Sim, vai ser a sorte disto, mas depende da área para onde progredir. 

52 operacionais cá deste lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 12 minHá 12 minutos
ALERTA - 19:36 - Nova ocorrência importante - Porto, Amarante, Rebordelo, Rebordelo - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017130126003fogos.pt/?fire=20171301… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Acabo de ouvir o helicóptero a voltar do TO de Belver. O ambiente está totalmente cheio de fumo outra vez. 

83 operacionais. Não me parece que o incêndio dure muito mais, a atingir área já ardida.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

à bocado a coluna de fumo era bem alta e densa do incendio de Resende
o muito vento que se faz sentir acabou por "limpar " a coluna mais alta


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

TVi24; Fumo cobre Ortiga, parque de campismo evacuado, parece. Não se via absolutamente nada lá. Perto da Praia Fluvial. Se o fogo passou a fronteira para Belver aí, então aí não ardeu.


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabo de ouvir o helicóptero a voltar do TO de Belver. O ambiente está totalmente cheio de fumo outra vez.
> 
> 83 operacionais. Não me parece que o incêndio dure muito mais, a atingir área já ardida.


O problema é se ele tomar a direcção do que está ainda verde precisamente na estrada que liga Ribeira de Eiras às Torres Cimeira e Fundeira já ninguém o pára. Sem meios aéreos e com a quantidade de combustível que há por ali vai ser muito complicado. Tudo vai depender do vento.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 20:31)

criz0r disse:


> O problema é se ele tomar a direcção do que está ainda verde precisamente na estrada que liga Ribeira de Eiras às Torres Cimeira e Fundeira já ninguém o pára. Sem meios aéreos e com a quantidade de combustível que há por ali vai ser muito complicado. Tudo vai depender do vento.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Verdade. Se confiar no "icon" do site da ANPC, está perto de área já ardida, a menos que esta de Ortiga seja outra frente, e nesse caso, tem muito para arder aí quando passar para este lado...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-alastra-violentamente-a-belver-gaviao-198906

*Incêndio em Mação alastra “violentamente” a Belver, Gavião*
Chamas ameaçam aldeias de Arriacha Fundeira e Torres. Está a ser considerada a possibilidade de evacuação da zona.



> José Pio, presidente da Câmara de Gavião, disse à Lusa que o incêndio está a aproximar-se das aldeias de Torre Cimeira e Torre Fundeira. O autarca informa ainda que o incêndio está a progredir “com uma violência verdadeiramente infernal”.
> 
> A “próxima hora” vai ser “crucial” para decidir se avançam com o plano de evacuação das populações, diz José Pio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2017 às 21:09)

Belver, já com 149 operacionais e 49 veículos. Já devia estar nas ocorrências significativas...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2017 às 21:15)

@criz0r, já vi que o incêndio está a aproximar-se de Torre Fundeira! Boa sorte e stay safe!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

Parece que o incêndio realmente entrou por Ortiga, o que não corresponde à localização geográfica no site da ANPC, a menos que seja outra frente. Local complicado porque ainda não ardeu nada aí, e é ainda mais fácil galgar o Tejo porque tudo o que há do outro lado é floresta densa.


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 21:35)

Aqui o vento rodou para S-SE, e com ele veio cheiro a queimado.


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 21:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> @criz0r, já vi que o incêndio está a aproximar-se de Torre Fundeira! Boa sorte e stay safe!


Obrigado Tiagolco já estou em Almada, era impossível ficar lá com tanta cinza e fumo. Não dormi toda a noite em vigilância da frente que vinha das Mouriscas. Ainda hoje quando cheguei ao Gavião disse que ele hoje ia chegar às torres e está lá praticamente. Estou completamente desolado, é uma zona lindíssima junto ao Tejo. A casa dos meus avós está virada para o vale do Tejo, não deve haver problemas mas toda aquela flora completamente virgem está por um fio. Não há palavras..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 22:17)

Bem, parece que sim, a localização geográfica do incêndio de Belver está errada, porque a Ribeira de Eiras nem é ali onde diz no mapa, mas sim em Ortiga onde entrou o incêndio. A ANPC não anda a lidar muito bem com estas ocorrências de Mação... Também ainda não consta das significativas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2017 às 22:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, parece que sim, a localização geográfica do incêndio de Belver está errada, porque a Ribeira de Eiras nem é ali onde diz no mapa, mas sim em Ortiga onde entrou o incêndio. A ANPC não anda a lidar muito bem com estas ocorrências de Mação... Também ainda não consta das significativas.



Não devem, ser muito bons a geografia.  Em Olhão, as ocorrências acontecem sempre na Ria em frente aos mercados, aquilo é traumas (deve ser das picadas dos caranguejos) ele é atropelamentos rodoviários (deve ser alguém que vai de carro e atropela os mariscadores).


----------



## criz0r (17 Ago 2017 às 22:51)

A frente está a subir a encosta da aldeia, ainda não consigo acreditar que o fogo tenha vindo de tão longe e está prestes a devorar todo o pouco verde que restava. Isto é mesmo muito duro de assimilar..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 23:47)

Horas depois ainda sem estar nas ocorrências significativas, nem dá bem para ter noção de onde anda (estradas cortadas, frentes...) 

237 operacionais, 940 em Mação.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2017 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Belver, já com 149 operacionais e 49 veículos. Já devia estar nas ocorrências significativas...



Este incêndio é o mesmo que veio de Mação, penso que como mudou de distrito criaram nova ocorrência.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Ago 2017 às 23:50)

fdx tristeza! Que raiva ver isto a acontecer e nao poder fazer nada nem descarregar nalgum culpado. O que podemos fazer? Que m**** filhos da put@ pah! 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2017 às 23:51)

MSantos disse:


> Já com 237 operacionais e 78 veículos!
> 
> Este incêndio é o mesmo que veio de Mação, penso que como mudou de distrito criaram nova ocorrência.


Sim, é assim que funciona e foi igual quando passou de Vila de Rei para Mação. Mas é tratado como uma ocorrência como as outras, apenas num setor diferente, já devia ser significativa. Penso que é porque muda o comandante de operações de socorro quando passa de distrito. Algo deste género foi explicado num dos briefings da ANPC.


----------



## criz0r (18 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

Acabei de falar ao telefone com alguns conhecidos na Torre Fundeira e disseram-me que a situação está muito mais calma.

O fogo galgou o Tejo como seria de se esperar e subiu a encosta até ao monumento da Anta do Penedo Gordo. Está neste momento na Ortiga e a rondar a aldeia.

Os bombeiros, Prociv e GNR estão a cercar a aldeia para impedir o avanço das chamas e projecções que possa surgir. Resta aguardar.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 00:12)

Faz parecer que anda ali numa dança entre Santarém e Portalegre ainda, a ver se o conseguem parar antes que progrida ainda mais para Sul do Tejo. Se saltar para o Sul do Tejo vai ter muito para arder ainda, mas é previsto o vento parar. Ainda cheira intensamente a fumo mesmo a quilómetros e quilómetros de distância na cidade.

Está a dar na TVI24 agora. As coisas parecem complicadas ainda na Ortiga, pelo que diziam. Mas na área do parque de campismo parece mais calmo. A linha da Beira Baixa está cortada entre Belver e Abrantes.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

Cheira a fogo em Viseu City. Pergunto-me de qual.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 00:30)

galgou o Tejo? então está agora em Alvega / Concavada? Porque Ortiga fica a Norte do rio..


criz0r disse:


> Acabei de falar ao telefone com alguns conhecidos na Torre Fundeira e disseram-me que a situação está muito mais calma.
> 
> O fogo galgou o Tejo como seria de se esperar e subiu a encosta até ao monumento da Anta do Penedo Gordo. Está neste momento na Ortiga e a rondar a aldeia.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 01:00)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/o...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

*Incêndio de Mação "longe de estar controlado"*


> _"Em declarações à agência Lusa, pelas 22:45, o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Mação referiu que a situação no concelho, em termos de incêndios, "está longe de estar resolvida ou controlada", ainda que esteja "melhor do que aquela que se verificou durante o dia".
> 
> "Neste momento temos três frentes de fogo ativas e a situação que mais nos preocupa é a de Ortiga. Durante a tarde tivemos de evacuar o parque de campismo de Ortiga[por precaução] e encaminhar as pessoas para a praia fluvial e agora à noite existem outras frentes que colocam a aldeia em risco. Existe um trabalho no terreno para evitar que o fogo não ameace as casas", relatou o autarca."_



Parece que o fogo anda na zona de Ortiga ainda, na sua maioria, mas os meios em Belver estão a aumentar.

Edit: Na SICN pelas 0h40min parecia tudo muito mais calmo perto de Ortiga no entanto.


----------



## JCARL (18 Ago 2017 às 01:05)

O concelho do Gavião (pertencente ao ex-Distrito de Portalegre) estende-se para a margem norte do Rio Tejo, com a freguesia de Belver, embora seja desde há alguns anos como Alto Alentejo.
De igual forma Abrantes tem território a sul do Tejo (a maior área) e no entanto é considerado Médio Tejo e pertença ao extinto distrito de Santarém. Também Constância tem território a sul do rio Tejo.
Coisas da vida, e da nossa muito peculiar divisão administrativa.
Mas há piores e muito mais engraçadas!


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 01:09)

neste momento

2 frentes - Mação, 847 operacionais
1 frente - Resende, 99op
2 frentes - Boticas, 119op
Gavião, 259op
Valpaços, 39op
Tomar, 38op


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 01:36)

TVI24 pelas 01h10m, ainda arde com intensidade em Ribeira das Boas Eiras, em Mação. Pouco se sabe sobre a frente de Belver.


----------



## criz0r (18 Ago 2017 às 01:52)

robinetinidol disse:


> galgou o Tejo? então está agora em Alvega / Concavada? Porque Ortiga fica a Norte do rio..


Verifica o post do colega JCARL. É a melhor explicação sobre a divisão da zona em questão. Neste caso o fogo anda pela Ortiga e passou o Tejo o que significa que está no concelho de Gavião que se estende até precisamente Belver.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (18 Ago 2017 às 01:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> TVI24 pelas 01h10m, ainda arde com intensidade em Ribeira das Boas Eiras, em Mação. Pouco se sabe sobre a frente de Belver.


Ainda anteontem tive de ir até ao Mação e passei por lá.. são Pinheiros com cerca de 15 anos fruto do último incêndio de 2003 e agora tiveram o mesmo destino. Enfim.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 02:04)

Belver/Gavião já nas significativas. Duas frentes. PCO no mesmo local do incêndio anterior. Olhando os grupos de reforço já presentes, não deve estar particularmente fácil cá deste lado também.


----------



## dahon (18 Ago 2017 às 02:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Cheira a fogo em Viseu City. Pergunto-me de qual.


Houve um pequeno incêndio na zona de Mundão, muito próximo do quartel dos bombeiros voluntários de Viseu por volta das 19h. O incêndio foi rapidamente controlado com a ajuda dos meios aéreos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Ago 2017 às 03:22)

dahon disse:


> Houve um pequeno incêndio na zona de Mundão, muito próximo do quartel dos bombeiros voluntários de Viseu por volta das 19h. O incêndio foi rapidamente controlado com a ajuda dos meios aéreos.



Obrigada! Faz sentido. Mas olha que o cheiro foi intenso. Passa das 3 da manhã e ainda consigo senti-lo (tenho um olfacto muito apurado).


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2017 às 09:16)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda anteontem tive de ir até ao Mação e passei por lá.. são Pinheiros com cerca de 15 anos fruto do último incêndio de 2003 e agora tiveram o mesmo destino. Enfim.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Agora vai ser pior, porque como não tiveram tempo de criar banco de sementes, ainda eram pinheiros jovens, no seu lugar vão crescer apenas matos. 

Com a perspectiva do fim da plantação de novos eucaliptos e com a destruição de pinhais ainda jovens, toda aquela zona do Pinhal Interior, vai passar a ser o matagal ou giestal Interior, vai haver espaço para grande proliferação de mimosas, háqueas (_Hakea sericea_) e outras invasoras, a continuar assim não auguro nada de bom para aquela região.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 12:20)

Belver dominado.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 13:00)

Mação  mais calmo, acho que vao consegui-lo dominar  hoje à  noite.
Se ele se mantiver ativo a situação pode agravagravar-se dado que a partir de amanhã as condições vao piorar.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2017 às 13:03)

Evolução da área ardida, na região centro, desde o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande:


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 13:06)

anda um helicoptero aqui..
incêndio de novo em Sta marta de Penaguião... vamos ver se nao complica como o ultimo


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 13:16)

huguh disse:


> anda um helicoptero aqui..
> incêndio de novo em Sta marta de Penaguião... vamos ver se nao complica como o ultimo



entretanto o concelho foi corrigido para Peso da Régua... mas Travassinhos pertence a santa marta ainda.
é mesmo na fronteira dos 2 concelhos e ao lado de onde ardeu da ultima vez..


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 13:48)

felizmente foi rapidamente controlado desta vez


----------



## kikofra (18 Ago 2017 às 13:54)

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/91385/pri...cia_e_proibe_fogo_de_artificio?utm_source=rss


Finalmente devem ter acabado as férias do PM, ou já ardeu o que eles queriam


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 14:01)

De Mação: colunas de fumo branco / negro no horizonte. Não está fácil..


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 14:03)

No briefing das 9h, Mação estava reduzido a "3 setores" com algumas pequenas frentes de entre 100 a 300m. Pode ser que não dê para piorar muito mais.


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

começam as horas mais problemáticas.
Cinfães, Porto de Mós e Miranda do Corvo com incendios acima dos 30bombeiros


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2017 às 14:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Evolução da área ardida, na região centro, desde o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande:



Impressionante! 

A área ardida na zona do Pinhal Interior e Médio Tejo é praticamente toda continua, a mancha de área queimada deve ser de uns 100mil ha ou mais, vai desde Arganil até ao Gavião, 5 distritos, devem ser uns 15 concelhos...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 14:30)

Acabou de sair o helicóptero ligeiro para um incêndio em Ponte de Sôr com 46 operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 14:55)

Continuam a aumentar os meios em Ponte de Sôr, parece complicado.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

Da minha vista privilegiada, o IF Mação terá 4 frentes, bem espaçadas, de pequena dimensão, com fumo muito negro.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

Por Ourém está um vento louco... se lá para Alcanena não controlarem o if (nunca cheguei a ver fumo) vai dar muitos problemas


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

Incêndio na Covilhã num sitio perigosíssimo.Parte sul do concelho, grande mancha florestal.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 15:28)

IF Mação está enorme outra vez. Uma pluma a erguer-se no céu e uma frente muito extensa e negra. Em 20 min, evoluiu drasticamente... e os MA estão a ser deslocados para a Covilhã


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 15:37)

99 operacionais em Ponte de Sôr, continua o único meio aéreo do heliporto de Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 15:54)

Ponte de Sôr dominado. A23 fechada outra vez entre Mouriscas e Gardete. O fogo deve estar a passar para este lado outra vez.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

Ressentimento em Gavião e Alcanena já com 100 opr


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 16:12)

de Alcanena nunca vi nada... De Mação, um pirocúmulo a formar-se  


jonas disse:


> Ressentimento em Gavião e Alcanena já com 100 opr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 16:27)

Praia fluvial evacuada 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2017 às 16:28)

RTP3: Praia fluvial de Torre Cimeira, Gavião evacuada.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

Começou um IF aqui perto!! Está a ficar grave


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionante!
> 
> A área ardida na zona do Pinhal Interior e Médio Tejo é praticamente toda continua, a mancha de área queimada deve ser de uns 100mil ha ou mais, vai desde Arganil até ao Gavião, 5 distritos, devem ser uns 15 concelhos...




Particulado:

Día 16:

Día 17:

Día 18:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 16:54)

Nota se claramente o fumo a sair de Mação/Belver daqui de Portalegre. Deve ter piorado na última hora.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Aldeias evacuadas em Belver, Gavião, noto perfeitamente o fumo daqui da serra.
O vento está a aumentar de intensidade, o que são péssimas noticias.


----------



## Hawk (18 Ago 2017 às 17:04)

Belver foi dado como dominado à hora de almoço e às 16h está a provocar a evacuação de várias aldeias... Eu percebo que estes incêndios devem ter um perímetro enorme para consolidação mas dar como dominado algo que menos de 4h depois leva à evacuação de aldeias não demonstra um erro de avaliação? De acordo com a ANPC um Incêncio Dominado é um "Incêndio sem perigo de propagação para além do perímetro já atingido"

Outra coisa que tenho notado este ano é que existe extrema dificuldade em acabar com os grandes IF´s nas horas chave (madrugada e primeiras horas da manhã). As condições nocturnas não têm assim tão adversas. A nortada desaperece pelas 22h e a humidade sobe até aos 50% no interior do país. O que está a falhar?


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

No grupo do facebook Diário de um Bombeiro, diz que já passou para Cadafaz - margem Sul ((


----------



## Caneira (18 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> No grupo do facebook Diário de um Bombeiro, diz que já passou para Cadafaz - margem Sul ((


Sim, já passou. A RTP3 está em directo


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

reacendimento no incendio de Resende.. pelo menos é na mesma zona


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

incendio nas serras de valongo...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

Saqui consigo ver uma coluna enorme de fumo para nordeste, deve de ser o de gavião, isto é realmente muito triste o que está a acontecer este verão, claramente é crime organizado não há outra explicação.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Sim, o incêndio de Belver reativou e galgou o Tejo. Cadafaz evacuada.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Já 90 opr em Tomar.


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

incêndio em Queimadela, Armamar com 30 bombeiros.. ontem foi em Queimada e via-o daqui de casa
Queimadela pelo que vejo no mapa é mesmo ao lado mas não vejo sinal de fumo daqui


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Ontém dei uma vista de olhos no site da ICNF e até 31 de Julho a área ardidada era de 128mil hectares.


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 17:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> incendio nas serras de valongo...


E em Baguim do Monte.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Claramente que estes incêndios não são por negligência, mas sim por terrorismo puro e duro.
Pena é não haver uma punição severa para quem pratica isto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

350 operacionais em gavião incrivel, daqui continuo a ver a tal coluna bem negra.


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 17:33)

jonas disse:


> E em Baguim do Monte.



Corrigiram para Fânzeres


----------



## Caneira (18 Ago 2017 às 17:35)

Coisas engraçadas disto, Cadafaz soava-me a familiar, fui verificar e foi uma aldeia com o mesmo nome também evacuada há uns dias, mas em Góis.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

incendio ja dominado!valeu a rapida intervençao e os 2 meios aereos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

huguh disse:


> Corrigiram para Fânzeres


correto aquela zona pertence a s.pedro da cova mais propriamente junto ao famoso sanatorio de valongo!


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

Confirmo, tb vi o fumo desse incêndio , aqui da freguesia São Cosme , Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

huguh disse:


> reacendimento no incendio de Resende.. pelo menos é na mesma zona



confirma-se...
Resende de novo em curso com 60bombeiros e 1heli


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:00)

7 meios aéreos em Gavião, com 371 operacionais. Dividiram os meios aéreos entre as duas ocorrências. E se a N118 está cortada, então o fogo andará bem próximo da vila, a N118 sai diretamente da vila para Oeste, para o distrito de Santarém.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2017 às 18:02)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Ontém dei uma vista de olhos no site da ICNF e até 31 de Julho a área ardidada era de 128mil hectares.



Infelizmente já é muito mais do que isso... Deverá andar pelos 200mil ha...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:07)

Reativação de Belver/Gavião daqui da cidade:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:12)

*Gavião: “É o caos” três aldeias e praia fluvial do Alamal evacuadas. Fogo aproxima-se da zona industrial*


> Três aldeias evacuadas, momentos de pânico e caos no concelho de Gavião, distrito de Portalegre, provocados pela reativação do incêndio que teve inicio, terça- feira, em Mação e que ontem atingiu o Alto Alentejo.
> 
> O relato do vice-presidente da autarquia, Manuel Severino, ilustra a preocupação do autarca em relação a este incêndio que está já muito perto da vila de Gavião.
> 
> ...



http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...adas-fogo-aproxima-se-da-zona-industrial.html


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2017 às 18:16)

E continua o nosso triste fado:


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:22)

O incêndio deve estar com um desenvolvimento absolutamente explosivo, porque em apenas uns minutos...:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Ago 2017 às 18:36)

só de saber que nos reservam 3 dias infernais...
não sei onde isto vai parar..


----------



## meko60 (18 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Boa tarde.
"O fogo neste momento está fora de controlo. Uma situação muito, muito dramática", alertou o vice-presidente da Câmara de Gavião, em declarações à TSF.


----------



## Nickname (18 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Voltaram os incêndios a Mangualde...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 19:03)

3 helicópteros Super Puma a virem de Itália para reforço a combate. (ANPC)


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Incêndio do Gavião afetou Torre Cimeira e Fundeira, e Cadafaz. 

"A própria vila do Gavião já tem algumas projeções, que estão a ser combatidas pelos meios no terreno." - Patrícia Gaspar, ANPC


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2017 às 19:06)

Nickname disse:


> Voltaram os incêndios a Mangualde...


E em Gouveia.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 19:09)

Nickname disse:


> Voltaram os incêndios a Mangualde...


Aparece dominado..


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> 3 helicópteros Super Puma a virem de Itália para reforço a combate. (ANPC)



Vêm da Suíça, não de Itália
serão estes


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 20:06)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 6 minHá 6 minutos
20:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1438 meios humanos, 424 meios terrestres e 18 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 20:07)




----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 20:19)

Gouveia e Fornos de Algodres já deviam estar nas ocorrencias importantes
114op, 6MA em Gouveia e 
74op , 1MA em fornos


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 20:27)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
ALERTA - 20:21 - Nova ocorrência importante - Guarda, Gouveia, Rio Torto E Lagarinhos, Rio Torto - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017090025488fogos.pt/?fire=20170900… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 20:28)

Mação aumenta para 3 frentes, Gavião com 1 mas violenta.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 20:34)

No direto da TVI24 vi pelo menos 3 frentes distintas, focos separados uns dos outros, parece complicado...

Estão a prestar apoio psicológico no Gavião.






Edit: Atualização da ANPC sobre a A23:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 20:46)

RTP1 em directo: Belver cercada pelas chamas. Passadiço  já ardeu e a encosta do castelo já está a arder.


----------



## mecre90 (18 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

Tenho a sensação que finalmente o grande incêndio Alvaiázere - Gavião terminará está noite. Digo-o pelas seguintes razões:
Passando o Tejo, a ortografia torna-se menos acidentada, mais plana, tornado menos provável o aparecimento de frentes violentas e incontroláveis. Os acessos também são melhores, e existem menos aldeias e habitações bastante dispersas, facilitando o trabalho dos bombeiros. Por fim, do que conheço, as áreas de floresta encontram-se com menos "mato" cerrado, e intercaladas com zonas de agricultura ou pasto, configurando zonas onde as chamas perderão a força. A menos que haja mudança nos ventos dominantes, o fogo chegará a um fim entre a noite de hoje é o dia de amanhã.

Nas razões que expus, estão também aquelas que acho serem as razões para que muitos dos incêndios no norte e centro do país tomem proporções incontroláveis.
Uma delas está fora do alcance humano (orografia), todas as outras podem e devem ser melhoradas, por iniciativa da classe política.

Por enquanto, a partir de Tomar, continua a ver-se a enorme coluna de fumo negro que se estende para sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

A encosta do castelo já estava a arder no primeiro direto há umas 4h, parece que o incêndio anda ali às voltas. Não me parece que seja só uma frente então se ainda existe fogo a Norte do Tejo. Porque também já está a Sul há muito tempo.

E sim, é possível que a frente do Gavião seja dominada esta noite, também devido à ausência de vento prevista na zona. Quanto a Mação, não sei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Mais uma vez a coluna de fumo do incendio de Mação, é enorme, e já se ve bem distante em relação aos dias anteriores.
Hoje por volta das 15 horas avistei fumo do meu local de trabalho, em Alcanena, parecia-me vir do sopé da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

Gavião ativa o Plano Municipal de Emergência e Proteção Civil.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...obriga-a-retirada-de-150-pessoas-8713954.html


> A Câmara de Gavião, distrito de Portalegre, decidiu esta noite ativar o Plano de Emergência Municipal, em virtude da reativação do incêndio que afeta o concelho e que lavra perto de várias localidades.
> 
> De acordo com o presidente da Câmara, José Pio, o Plano de Emergência Municipal foi acionado cerca das 20h00, uma vez que o incêndio "chegou mesmo às casas" em Belver, "contornou" a vila de Gavião e dirige-se nesta altura em direção às aldeias de Degracia e Atalaia.
> 
> "O incêndio está muito violento, tem várias frentes ativas, não está fácil. Neste momento há populações em risco", disse.


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2017 às 21:27)

Relevo en la UME, la compañía 421 vuelve a Zaragoza y acude a Portugal la 422:

Compañía BIEM2:

Aviones anfibios


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez a coluna de fumo do incendio de Mação, é enorme, e já se ve bem distante em relação aos dias anteriores.
> Hoje por volta das 15 horas avistei fumo do meu local de trabalho, em Alcanena, parecia-me vir do sopé da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


Ouve um incêndio em Alcanena e outro em Minde...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 21:58)

A Oeste do Gavião, se continuar nessa direção, o povoamento florestal vai ficar menos denso eventualmente. Há grandes zonas maioritariamente agrícolas. Se continuar a arder a Este do Gavião, onde estão as aldeias de Degracia e Atalaia, então terá muito para arder ainda, especialmente se o vento não der tréguas, porque é maioritariamente povoamento e mato, com acessos muito difíceis.

No entanto tem muito para arder seja qual for a direção infelizmente... E já saltou o rio há umas horas...


----------



## ruijacome (18 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

mecre90 disse:


> Tenho a sensação que finalmente o grande incêndio Alvaiázere - Gavião terminará está noite. Digo-o pelas seguintes razões:
> Passando o Tejo, a ortografia torna-se menos acidentada, mais plana, tornado menos provável o aparecimento de frentes violentas e incontroláveis. Os acessos também são melhores, e existem menos aldeias e habitações bastante dispersas, facilitando o trabalho dos bombeiros. Por fim, do que conheço, as áreas de floresta encontram-se com menos "mato" cerrado, e intercaladas com zonas de agricultura ou pasto, configurando zonas onde as chamas perderão a força. A menos que haja mudança nos ventos dominantes, o fogo chegará a um fim entre a noite de hoje é o dia de amanhã.
> 
> Nas razões que expus, estão também aquelas que acho serem as razões para que muitos dos incêndios no norte e centro do país tomem proporções incontroláveis.
> ...




Infelizmente ele vai saltar o Rio, mas não irá parar .. irá continuar a arder, até lhe apetecer


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
22:00 - 13 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1580 meios humanos, 488 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 22:07)

1301 desses meios humanos no incêndio de Mação/Gavião (soma das duas ocorrências). Impressionante.


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

http://www.mediotejo.net/especial-incendios-atualizacoes-ao-minuto/


----------



## dASk (18 Ago 2017 às 22:23)

Estive a consultar o Google Maps e a continuar com vento de N/NO e olhando para o terreno penso que têm condições para o dominar junto da estrada N244 perto das localidades de Vale da Vinha e Ferraria. Nota-se perfeitamente a ausência de relevo acentuado e floresta densa. E com os meios que estão no terreno, que bateram o grande incêndio de Tavira em 2012 e Pedrogão Grande têm condições para o fazer! Tal como disse a alguns posts este incêndio só acabaria acabando a floresta, vento forte e relevo, e está quase....


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

85 bombeiros já em Alfândega da Fé


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

22:03 GNR - Ponto de Situação



- Circulação interdita em Arez (Gavião) - EN118. Alternativa A23. - Circulação interdita entre Mouriscas e Mação (Abrantes) - A23. Alternativas: EN118/IP2.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

dASk disse:


> Estive a consultar o Google Maps e a continuar com vento de N/NO e olhando para o terreno penso que têm condições para o dominar junto da estrada N244 perto das localidades de Vale da Vinha e Ferraria. Nota-se perfeitamente a ausência de relevo acentuado e floresta densa. E com os meios que estão no terreno, que bateram o grande incêndio de Tavira em 2012 e Pedrogão Grande têm condições para o fazer! Tal como disse a alguns posts este incêndio só acabaria acabando a floresta, vento forte e relevo, e está quase....



Sim, era isso que dizia. No entanto, se o fogo estiver mais a leste, mesmo com o vento de NW ainda vai ter muito para arder. O Presidente da Câmara falava nas aldeias de Degracia e Atalaia, que são do lado onde há povoamento denso. Mas também acho que o fogo se vai "matar" a si próprio esta noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 22:43)

Como esperado, Gavião aumenta para três frentes. Parece-me mais realista vista a situação mesmo há umas horas.


----------



## dASk (18 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

Se for em direcção a Atalaia e Degracia melhor.. Se aumentares (zoom) a imagem o verde que vês é mato e não floresta. Já a S/SE de Gavião a hisória é outra.. povoamento florestal de Eucalipto principalmente!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 00:29)

499 operacionais em Gavião, ainda com três frentes. O vento está com algumas rajadas mas parece ser apenas na cidade de Portalegre. Pouco se sabe do estado atual do incêndio porque não há notícias.


Edit: Houve um direto de Belver na RTP3, ainda há uma frente muito intensa numa das colinas de Belver, ameaça habitações e um lar de idosos. Estão rajadas fortes. O incêndio está a lavrar nos dois lados do rio, está muito disperso e avança em várias direções. Está a ir em direção a Degracia e Atalaia, mas também voltou às Torres Cimeira e Fundeira, do outro lado do rio.


----------



## ruijacome (19 Ago 2017 às 01:08)

Foi determinado pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção CIvil, a passagem ao nivel de *ALERTA VERMELHO*, para todos os distritos, com excepção de Lisboa, Setubal e Évora, até dia 21 de Agosto às 23h59.


----------



## criz0r (19 Ago 2017 às 01:30)

Inacreditável, ainda não consigo acreditar no que está a acontecer, os terrenos da minha família arderam na Torre Fundeira, salvou-se a casa por enquanto, o passadiço do Alamal ex-libris da região está a ser consumido pelas chamas e todas aquelas encostas belíssimas reduzidas a cinza. É surreal, nunca aconteceu algo assim naquela região. Ainda hoje os habitantes de Belver falavam numas explosões no Cadafaz precisamente antes de deflagrar o incêndio na outra margem, explosões essas que eu em pessoa ouvi na noite de 4ª para 5ª ainda o incêndio estava nas Mouriscas. Isto é algo que vai muito além do que podemos imaginar, isto é Terrorismo no expoente máximo da palavra. Não consigo arranjar adjectivos para o que me vai na mente neste momento. 
É triste, muito triste.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 01:39)

A parte bizarra é que está a progredir dos dois lados do rio. Passou a vila do Gavião e ia na direção de Degracia Cimeira/Fundeira e Atalaia a última vez que se soube. E ainda continua em Belver...


----------



## kikofra (19 Ago 2017 às 01:44)

01:37 EXCLUSIVO | GNR DETÉM EM MAÇÃO SUSPEITOS DE FOGO POSTO



Foi interceptado ao início da noite desta sexta-feira, 18 de agosto, um veículo na zona de Ortiga por duas viaturas das brigadas da GNR. Ao que o mediotejo.net conseguiu confirmar junto de três fontes seguras, seguiam no interior de um Nissan Micra vermelho dois indivíduos que foram detidos e levados para o Posto da GNR de Mação, sob suspeita de crime de fogo posto. 

Na viatura terão sido encontrados bidões de gasolina e um dos indivíduos será um incendiário reincidente, já condenado no passado pelo mesmo tipo de crime.

Os suspeitos vão ser também interrogados pela Polícia Judiciária e deverão ser ouvidos este sábado por um juiz de turno.


http://www.mediotejo.net/especial-incendios-atualizacoes-ao-minuto/


----------



## criz0r (19 Ago 2017 às 01:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> A parte bizarra é que está a progredir dos dois lados do rio. Passou a vila do Gavião e ia na direção de Degracia Cimeira/Fundeira e Atalaia a última vez que se soube. E ainda continua em Belver...



O Trilho PR1 ardeu todo na sua totalidade, o PR2 e PR3 da Atalaia e Margem são os senhores que se seguem, ao invés se não o conseguirem parar a partir da Barragem de Belver vai ter uma floresta de Eucalipto até perder de vista pelo menos até Casa Branca e por ai fora. A minha casa está virada para o Vale do Tejo mesmo em frente à Praia Fluvial do Alamal, espero que ele não suba essa encosta porque facilmente atacaria a Torre Fundeira por ai.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 02:06)

O incêndio quando reacendeu esteve muito perto das Torres Cimeira e Fundeira, e de acordo com declarações da Presidente da Junta de Belver à RTP3 há não muito tempo, parece que tinha lá voltado. O incêndio meio que anda "solto" de cada lado do rio...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 03:04)

Mação reduzido a uma frente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2017 às 08:57)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 43 segHá 43 segundos
09:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1343 meios humanos, 405 meios terrestres e 3 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## DaniFR (19 Ago 2017 às 12:30)

Mais um incêndio em Barcouço / Adões. É incrível como escolhem sempre os mesmos locais, tem que haver algum objectivo ou negócio nisto tudo.


----------



## kikofra (19 Ago 2017 às 12:47)

1


DaniFR disse:


> Mais um incêndio em Barcouço / Adões. É incrível como escolhem sempre os mesmos locais, tem que haver algum objectivo ou negócio nisto tudo.


A acreditar na noticia que pus ai dos dois detidos ontem acredito mesmo... É estranho duas pessoas a porem incendios, nao parece que os maluquinhos trabalhem em equipa


----------



## DaniFR (19 Ago 2017 às 13:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Mais um incêndio em Barcouço / Adões. É incrível como escolhem sempre os mesmos locais, tem que haver algum objectivo ou negócio nisto tudo.



E pouco tempo depois começou outro na Anobra, mais um vez, local frequente nos últimos tempos. 
Felizmente, foram ambos extintos rapidamente.


----------



## kikofra (19 Ago 2017 às 13:04)

12:38 Em Belver só restam as casas, 90% da freguesia ardeu



José Pio, presidente da Câmara do Gavião, diz que a situação “ainda está complicada” no terreno, uma vez que o incêndio apresenta “várias frentes ativas”, tendo, por isso, acionado o Plano de Emergência Municipal na sexta-feira.

“Durante a noite, como é costume, houve alguma retração do incêndio, as coisas melhoraram ligeiramente, mas ainda temos algumas frentes que nos dão muita preocupação”, relatou.

O autarca estima que este incêndio, que resultou das chamas provenientes de um outro fogo oriundo de Mação, com o incêndio que decorreu em julho em Gavião já consumiu cerca de “12 a 13 mil hectares” de floresta no concelho.

“Não posso fazer ainda uma estimativa exata, porque não há qualquer informação que se possa dizer que é correta. Mas eu direi que andaremos muito perto dos 12 a 13 mil hectares consumidos pelas chamas, o que equivale a cerca de 50 por cento da área do concelho”, disse.

José Pio acrescentou ainda que relativamente à freguesia de Belver arderam “cerca de 90 por cento” do seu território, tendo “ficado apenas” as povoações.

Segundo a página na Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), o combate às chamas mobilizava, às 11:15, um total de 503 operacionais, apoiados por 154 viaturas e sete meios aéreos.

12:29 Habitantes retirados de aldeias em Gavião regressam a casa

Os habitantes de três aldeias no concelho de Gavião (Portalegre), que foram retirados de suas casas devido à ameaça do incêndio, regressaram nas últimas horas às suas habitações, disse à agência Lusa fonte do município.

“Todas as pessoas que mostraram vontade de regressar a casa, ainda durante esta noite, regressaram. Algumas preferiram dormir em casa de familiares e agora já voltaram a casa”, disse o presidente do município, José Pio.

O autarca sublinhou que esta manhã “não há populações em risco”, embora o perigo continue a existir, por causa de uma frente de fogo que poderá dirigir-se para a zona da aldeia de Cadafaz.

“Neste momento [durante a manhã], como o risco imediato não há populações em risco. O perigo continua a existir (por causa dos ventos fortes), uma vez que há uma frente de fogo muito perto da aldeia de Cadafaz, mas não é um perigo iminente”, disse


http://www.mediotejo.net/especial-incendios-atualizacoes-ao-minuto/


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 13:35)

63 opr e 1 MA em Oliveira de Azeméis.Zona perigosa, como o vento esta, ira em direção a Sever do Vouga.Espero que o travem ja.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

Parece que o incêndio de Gavião tinha sido dado como 95% dominado pelas 13h mas voltou a ter uma reativação perto do rio. Do outro lado já está ardido portanto dever-se-à autoextinguir, apesar da frente ainda ser extensa (CMTV, 13:10)

A ANPC ainda dá o incêndio como tendo duas frentes no entanto.

Edit: Ardeu casa de primeira habitação na Torre Cimeira.


----------



## Norther (19 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

Encosta da Covilha com um incendio


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2017 às 16:29)

Neste momento Incêndio na Serra de Bornes, visto do aeródromo de Mogadouro:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33

O mesmo incêndio visto do aeródromo de Mirandela:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=32


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Ago 2017 às 16:38)

Dia bastante  calmo a volta do grande porto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2017 às 17:00)

Amanha, infelizmente, a historia deverá ser outra...


DaniFR disse:


> Mais um incêndio em Barcouço / Adões. É incrível como escolhem sempre os mesmos locais, tem que haver algum objectivo ou negócio nisto tudo.


Mesmos locais...não ponderas a hipotese reacendimento??


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 17:11)




----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2017 às 18:19)

passaram agora aqui 2 aviões para norte
naquela direção só vejo o incêndio de Ribeira de Pena que já conta com 73 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

huguh disse:


> passaram agora aqui 2 aviões para norte
> naquela direção só vejo o incêndio de Ribeira de Pena que já conta com 73 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos


Consigo vê-lo daqui,não está fácil.
Também vejo para os lados de Fafe.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 18:53)

No direto da TVI24 pelas 18:35, o incêndio de Gavião parece praticamente dominado, meios aéreos a fazer rescaldo para evitar reacendimentos (que têm existido), nem chamas dá para ver, apenas algum fumo menos denso. Está considerado como "consolidado" e não dominado.
Parece haver alguma preocupação com a viragem do vento à noite no entanto.


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 18:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> No direto da TVI24 pelas 18:35, o incêndio de Gavião parece praticamente dominado, meios aéreos a fazer rescaldo para evitar reacendimentos (que têm existido), nem chamas dá para ver, apenas algum fumo menos denso. Está considerado como "consolidado" e não dominado.
> Parece haver alguma preocupação com a viragem do vento à noite no entanto.


Parece que finalmente o pesadelo vai acabar.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 19:00)

Briefing ANPC: Gavião dominado há minutos!


----------



## criz0r (19 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

AJB disse:


> Amanha, infelizmente, a historia deverá ser outra...
> 
> Mesmos locais...não ponderas a hipotese reacendimento??


Isso devia ser um caso de estudo. Eu estive estes últimos dias no epicentro do inferno e garanto-lhe que o que aconteceu em Mação, Vila de Rei e Gavião não foram reacendimentos nem descuidos.

Chega já a roçar o estranho a sua intervenção praticamente a defender a piromania.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

Briefing ANPC:
- Gavião dominado, mas ainda com preocupações devido às áreas circundantes que ainda não arderam. Manter-se-à todo o dispositivo no TO.
- Mação ainda em curso.
- Os helicópteros Suíços chegam amanhã.
- 570 bombeiros de reforço nos diferentes distritos, 535 equipas das forças armadas, 31 equipas do Corpo Nacional de Agentes Florestais, devido ao estado de calamidade.
- Mantém se a situação meteorológica desfavorável.
- Duas medidas novas ao abrigo do alerta vermelho e do estado de calamidade pública:

Proibido totalmente o uso do fogo de artifício e materiais pirotécnicos
Proibido o uso de máquinas agrícolas de combustão externa e interna, tractores, motoserras, destroçadores, que possam causar ignições.
- Reativações no incêndio de Mação mas sem frentes ativas.
- Não há pontos críticos no incêndio da Covilhã. Começa a ceder aos meios.

Um reparo sobre as medidas por causa do estado de calamidade pública, está a haver uma grande operação de vigilância em Vila Real, onde começaram os primeiros preparos hoje:


----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2017 às 19:23)

cheira bastante a queimado por aqui, apesar de não ver nenhum incêndio nesta zona...



huguh disse:


> passaram agora aqui 2 aviões para norte
> naquela direção só vejo o incêndio de Ribeira de Pena que já conta com 73 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos



confirma-se que foram para lá
110bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos agora


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 19:52)

Mação dominado!


----------



## dASk (19 Ago 2017 às 19:53)

Também acho de todo que não são meros reacendimentos! Não é por acaso que em Vendas Novas quase todos os dias havia incêndios desde Junho, até que prenderam o incêndiário e como por "milagre" nem mais um incêndio ocorreu por lá...


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 20:30)

Incêndio a 1 km da casa dos meus avós.
Os bombeiros estão a chegar.
............
Esta noite e o dia de amanha tendem a ser complicados principalmente para o Minho e Douro.
Com esta mudança de vento para Este, que é historicamente mau para a minha zona, podem crescer grandes IF's.
..........
A A7 está cortada entre Fafe e Ribeira da Pena nos dois sentidos devido ao incêndio de Ribeira da Pena.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 21:00)

Duas frentes na Covilhã. O IF é até visível da Serra de São Mamede bem ao longe.


----------



## AJB (19 Ago 2017 às 21:03)

criz0r disse:


> Isso devia ser um caso de estudo. Eu estive estes últimos dias no epicentro do inferno e garanto-lhe que o que aconteceu em Mação, Vila de Rei e Gavião não foram reacendimentos nem descuidos.
> 
> Chega já a roçar o estranho a sua intervenção praticamente a defender a piromania.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Nao e nada estranho...entao nao defendia os meus companheiros de profissao???!!!!!


----------



## Norther (19 Ago 2017 às 21:36)

Grande frente ao cimo da encosta onde moro, espero q nao desça se nao vai lançar panico sobre a Vila.
Éra um grande medo q tinha sobre a minha zona, e lembraram-se desta zona...


----------



## Norther (19 Ago 2017 às 21:37)

Grande frente ao cimo da encosta onde moro, espero q nao desça se nao vai lançar panico sobre a Vila.
Éra um grande medo q tinha sobre a minha zona, e lembraram-se desta zona...


----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2017 às 21:51)

outro incendio em Ribeira de Pena
reparem na localização... mesmo ao lado do outro, no outro lado da encosta


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Entretanto um incêndio no concelho do Crato que nem sei se é real ou não. 0 meios, o "status" continua em Despacho. Parece "preso" tal como uma ocorrência da tarde em Peso da Régua.

Edit: _Nevermind_, 43 operacionais.
Edit 2: Dominado.


----------



## huguh (19 Ago 2017 às 22:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto um incêndio no concelho do Crato que nem sei se é real ou não. 0 meios, o "status" continua em Despacho. Parece "preso" tal como uma ocorrência da tarde em Peso da Régua.
> 
> Edit: _Nevermind_, 43 operacionais.
> Edit 2: Dominado.



já reparei nessa da Régua ao tempo... tá dificil sair dali lol
de tarde cheirou-me a queimado, devia ser desse, mas não me parece que exista nada agora. Deve ser mesmo erro


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

Espero que dominem estes 2 fogos grandes durante a noite, senão amanha, com aquelas condicoes,podem -se complicar.


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 22:35)

huguh disse:


> outro incendio em Ribeira de Pena
> reparem na localização... mesmo ao lado do outro, no outro lado da encosta


E agora na encosta em frente a do novo incêndio, iniciou-se outra ignicao já do outro lado do rio.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 22:43)

Parece que pelas 20h Ribeira de Pena tinha 3 frentes mas a informação nunca mudou no site da ANPC.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-08-19-A7-cortada-entre-Ribeira-de-Pena-e-Arco-de-Baulhe

Entretanto hoje na Covilhã:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2017 às 22:56)

*Incêndios de Mação e Vila Nova Paiva e Paiva em fase de resolução*
19 ago 2017 22:21

Os incêndios de Mação (Santarém), e Vila Nova de Paiva (Viseu) estão em fase de resolução, mas ainda mobilizam 811 operacionais, apoiados por 239 veículos e um meio aéreo, indica o 'site' da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-nova-paiva-e-paiva-em-fase-de-resolucao-anpc


----------



## Norther (19 Ago 2017 às 23:18)

Frente de varios kms, entre Covilha e Tortosendo, e sei la ate mais onde, é incrivel o q se esta passar...


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2017 às 23:25)

Norther disse:


> Frente de varios kms, entre Covilha e Tortosendo, e sei la ate mais onde, é incrivel o q se esta passar...


Da para ver no radar.
Ainda bem que o vento esta fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2017 às 23:40)

MeteoCovilhã está com rajadas na ordem dos 20 km/h, o que infelizmente ainda influencia um bocado o incêndio. Veremos o comportamento no resto da noite.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-08-19-Incendio-na-Covilha-destroi-vasta-area-de-pinhal


----------



## Norther (20 Ago 2017 às 00:42)

Vou combater incendio, ele esta lentamente descer a encosta, muito ingreme e com muito mato, tenho la uma quintasita com animais e moram pessoas, vamos ver no q da.
Por vezes sopra vento de leste suficiente para q as chamas se elevem e se desloquem rapidamente


----------



## dahon (20 Ago 2017 às 00:47)

Norther disse:


> Vou combater incendio, ele esta lentamente descer a encosta, muito ingreme e com muito mato, tenho la uma quintasita com animais e moram pessoas, vamos ver no q da.
> Por vezes sopra vento de leste suficiente para q as chamas se elevem e se desloquem rapidamente


Força. Mas acima de tudo não ponhas a tua vida em risco.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 01:01)

N230 cortada na Covilhã entre Cortes do Meio e Tortosendo.

Entretanto começam as primeiras ocorrências de reconhecimento aéreo:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Ago 2017 às 01:05)

Norther disse:


> Vou combater incendio, ele esta lentamente descer a encosta, muito ingreme e com muito mato, tenho la uma quintasita com animais e moram pessoas, vamos ver no q da.
> Por vezes sopra vento de leste suficiente para q as chamas se elevem e se desloquem rapidamente



Muita sorte e cautela!


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 08:37)

O dia amanhece com 2 grandes incêndios:
Covilhã(3 frentes), mais de 300 opr.
Ribeira da Pena(1 frente), quase 200 opr.
E ainda reacendimento do de Resende, já com 74 opr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 09:30)

*Fogo na Covilhã obriga à ativação do plano distrital de emergência*
20 ago 2017 09:04

O incêndio que teve início às 15:18 de sábado em Barrigais, Covilhã, estava às 08:00 de hoje a ser combatido por mais de 300 bombeiros e obrigou à ativação dos planos distrital e municipal de emergência e proteção civil.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pela página na internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, este fogo no distrito de Castelo Branco tem três frentes ativas.

O fogo está a ser combatido por 322 operacionais apoiados por 95 meios terrestres e um meio aéreo.

A Proteção Civil acrescenta que a estrada nacional (EN) 230 entre Cortes do Meio e Tortosendo e a estrada municipal (EM) 508 entre Cortes do Meio e a EN 230 estão cortadas.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...a-a-ativacao-do-plano-distrital-de-emergencia


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 09:51)

Norther disse:


> Vou combater incendio, ele esta lentamente descer a encosta, muito ingreme e com muito mato, tenho la uma quintasita com animais e moram pessoas, vamos ver no q da.
> Por vezes sopra vento de leste suficiente para q as chamas se elevem e se desloquem rapidamente


Tem cuidado com o fogo! Força e muita energia positiva! Depois diz algo como estão as coisas por aí ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 11:08)

*Idoso detido por atear fogo tentou oferecer 230 euros à GNR*

Um homem de 78 anos foi detido este sábado, na zona de Sintra, depois de ter sido apanhado pela GNR em flagrante delito enquanto ateava fogo ao Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais. Era a quinta vez que o indivíduo tentava incendiar o local.

O homem foi detetado, pelo Núcleo de Proteção Ambiental (NPA) do Destacamento Territorial de Sintra, a fugir do mato, na localidade de Atalaia, onde se iniciava um incêndio florestal.

Após a detenção, o indivíduo confirmou a autoria do crime, acrescentado que era a quinta vez que tentava atear fogo naquela zona do parque natural. As autoridades encontraram, inclusive, várias provas que o comprometiam, na viatura em que se fazia transportar.

Segundo GNR, o arguido cometeu ainda um crime de corrupção ativa na forma tentada, quando, já detido, tentou ofereceu 230 euros em dinheiro aos elementos da GNR para o libertarem.

http://www.jn.pt/justica/interior/i...-tentou-oferecer-230-euros-a-gnr-8716694.html


----------



## kelinha (20 Ago 2017 às 11:19)

Northern, ou outro pessoal da zona da Covilhã, primeiro que tudo muita força nesse combate! 
Em segundo lugar, o incêndio atingiu a encosta da Bouça Velha? Temos uma casa de férias nessa encosta, onde só há acesso por uma estrada de terra batida... :|


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Ago 2017 às 11:25)

Já cheira a queimado por Leiria...


----------



## DaniFR (20 Ago 2017 às 11:53)

AJB disse:


> Mesmos locais...não ponderas a hipotese reacendimento??


Reacendimento!? Não me parece. São muitas coincidências. 
Hoje, por volta das 10:30, já andava a arder outra vez, perto do nó de Coimbra Norte, em Trouxemil.


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 11:54)

Vários incêndios por aqui.
Cheiro a queimada muito intenso.


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 11:56)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_2.jpg
O incêndio da Covilhã e visível da Torre.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 12:00)

Grande e escura coluna a leste do Porto, na zona de Valongo.

Muito vento leste e muita secura..


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

Snifa disse:


> Grande e escura coluna a leste do Porto, na zona de Valongo.
> 
> Muito vento leste e muita secura..


Também a vejo daqui.
Acho que é na Sobreira.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2017 às 12:14)

jonas disse:


> Também a vejo daqui.
> Acho que é na Sobreira.


Aqui Gondomar tb cheira fumo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

E mais um em Recarei, terra que gosto muito, pois tem uma grande área de floresta, mato e campos com varias espécies(ex perdiz, galinhola, varias aves de rapina...)


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 13:16)

Queda de helicoptero no incendio de Castro Daire e incendiou-se logo de seguida
Buscas neste momento pelo piloto...


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 13:18)

muitos incendios já com meios consideráveis a esta hora
reativações em Vila de Rei, Resende e Castro Daire

Mais incêndios em Covilhã
outro em Resende
Cabeceiras de basto (está perto de casas)
Amarante
Alijó
Paredes
Famalicão
Penafiel
outro em Paredes
Salvaterra de Magos


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

*Helicóptero de combate às chamas cai em Castro Daire*
*Um meio aéreo que estava a combater o fogo caiu em Cabril, Castro Daire, avança a SIC Notícias.*


O piloto do aparelho está a ser procurado no local.
Até ao momento não há mais informações.

[Notícia em atualização]

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/850631/helicoptero-de-combate-as-chamas-cai-em-castro-daire


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2017 às 13:29)

Incêndio de paredes??







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2017 às 13:34)

*Helicóptero cai durante combate a fogo em Castro Daire e piloto morre*

Um helicóptero que combatia um incêndio no concelho de Castro Daire, distrito de Viseu, caiu este domingo. O piloto da aeronave morreu.

Segundo o JN conseguiu apurar, o helicóptero, que estava sediado em Armamar, combatia o incêndio em Cabril, Castro Daire, quando caiu.

O piloto seguia sozinho.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vis...e-8716950.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Incêndios em Recarei e Lagares:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 13:48)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 13:45 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Rio Douro, Rio Douro - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062420fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

Covilhã continua com 3 frentes e com a temperatura que está deve ser complicado. Qualquer incêndio que irrompa durante a tarde vai ser complicado de combater com o vento e a temperatura.

Continua o reconhecimento aéreo:





A quantidade de incêndios ativos no litoral Norte é abismal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 14:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
14:00 - 28 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1456 meios humanos, 368 meios terrestres e 27 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 14:05)

o helicóptero que caiu embateu em cabos de média tensão
a CMTV já mostrou o local e é possivel ver os cabos por cima


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 14:11)

Reforços para o de recarei..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 14:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 14:15)




----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 14:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


deve ser o da Covilhã... é perto. São Gião extinto


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 14:25)

foi este o helicoptero que caiu em Castro Daire
penso que ainda há dias tambem tinha metido uma foto dele quando andou aqui no incendio de santa marta, já que era do centro de meios aéreos de Armamar que é aqui perto


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 14:27)

CMTV, Covilhã: bombeiros a fazer combate ao incêndio em terreno extremamente difícil, com vento forte.  Frente bastante complicada na Bouça. Bouça recebeu ordem de evacuação pelo menos nas casas no limite Norte da aldeia.


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2017 às 14:31)

O vento a dispersar o fumo por todo o lado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 14:32)

o incêndio de Castro Daire está a ir na direção do concelho de Arouca


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

CMTV contactada por "um oficial de uma autoridade" que não identificaram. As autoridades já chegaram ao local onde o helicóptero se despenhou.

Edit: Parece que a TVI já confirmava uma vítima mortal há 20 minutos?


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2017 às 14:39)

Entretanto parece que anda um incêndiário raivoso à solta em Salvaterra de Magos. 4 incêndios desde as 12,30h!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 14:52)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 14:58)

Os incêndios no concelho de paredes parece que tem os minutos contados...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Os onde sopa no concelho de paredes parece que tem os minutos contados...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Isso é o quê?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

Como se não bastasse naquela zona... Incêndio a leste de Alvega.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:08)




----------



## Geopower (20 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

dASk disse:


> Entretanto parece que anda um incêndiário raivoso à solta em Salvaterra de Magos. 4 incêndios desde as 12,30h!


2 incêndios em Glória do Ribatejo em locais distintos. Valeu a pronta intervenção dos bombeiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Os incêndios no concelho de paredes parece que tem os minutos contados...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mais um em Paredes, Beire.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:14)




----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 15:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um em Paredes, Beire.


Aquela zona já ardeu toda, portanto não há risco.


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 15:24)

*O piloto, Américo Sousa, de 51 anos, morreu depois de deixar a equipa do GIPS no fogo de Cabril.*












Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...ncendio-em-castro-daire?ref=portugal_destaque


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

Deve estar complicado na Covilhã..nao há muita info dos media..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

31 incêndios em curso, grande maioria no Litoral e Interior Norte, são só pontos vermelhos no mapa da ANPC


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

A quantidade de incêndios aqui à volta....
mesmo assim só vejo o fumo do reacendimento de Resende


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:31)




----------



## Diogo Silva (20 Ago 2017 às 15:31)

N


huguh disse:


> foi este o helicoptero que caiu em Castro Daire
> penso que ainda há dias tambem tinha metido uma foto dele quando andou aqui no incendio de santa marta, já que era do centro de meios aéreos de Armamar que é aqui perto


Não era este!
O que está no CMA de armamar é o Hotel 35 (vermelho)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
*ALERTA - A4 cortada zona de Parada do Pinhão*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:33)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
Novo incêndio em *Coimbra, Góis, Cadafaz E Colmeal* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017060037368fogos.pt/?fire=20170600… #FogosPT

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em *Leiria, Figueiró Dos Vinhos, Figueiró Dos Vinhos E Bairradas* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100045794fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

Este país está doente. Loucura ver o mapa das ocorrências no norte do distrito de Aveiro e Viseu!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:50)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 50 segHá 50 segundos
Desde as 00:00 de hoje até Às 15:45 chegaram ao nosso sistema 188 ocorrências de incêndio, excluindo falsos alarmes

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
ALERTA - 15:48 - *Nova ocorrência importante - Vila Real, Alijó, Vila Verde, Balsa* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170022190fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 15:53)

Todos os locais onde há ocorrências importantes têm os seus planos de emergência distritais ativados automaticamente, parece. Provavelmente resposta ao estado de calamidade pública.


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 15:59)

2 frentes em Cabeceiras de Basto e Alijó


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
16:00 - 34 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1744 meios humanos, 448 meios terrestres e 26 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:05)

IF em Pedrógão Grande já com 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:07)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 16:08)

Briefing Especial da ANPC às 15:30 sobre o helicóptero que se despenhou:
Começa aos 2:25


----------



## kelinha (20 Ago 2017 às 16:15)

Alguém dos lados da Covilhã me pode indicar se o fogo atingiu a encosta a norte da Bouça (Bouça Velha)?
Temos uma casa de férias na zona marcada pelo pin, não conseguimos contactar ninguém por telefone (ninguém atende) e residimos no estrangeiro...


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 16:20)

Diogo Silva disse:


> N
> 
> Não era este!
> O que está no CMA de armamar é o Hotel 35 (vermelho)



É verdade, penso que seria este


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:23)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
ALERTA - 16:18 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viseu, Resende, Ovadas E Panchorra, Talhada - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017180044273fogos.pt/?fire=20171800… #FogosPT


----------



## Pek (20 Ago 2017 às 16:32)

kelinha disse:


> Alguém dos lados da Covilhã me pode indicar se o fogo atingiu a encosta a norte da Bouça (Bouça Velha)?
> Temos uma casa de férias na zona marcada pelo pin, não conseguimos contactar ninguém por telefone (ninguém atende) e residimos no estrangeiro...



Según el último perímetro que he podido ver el incendio no ha alcanzado aún esa zona:










https://twitter.com/eforestal


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 16:36)

*Autotanque dos bombeiros Famalicenses virou e caiu em rotunda de Famalicão*










http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bra...u-e-caiu-em-rotunda-de-famalicao-8717022.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:44)

huguh disse:


> *Autotanque dos bombeiros Famalicenses virou e caiu em rotunda de Famalicão*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meu Deus ,o que falta acontecer?


----------



## Stinger (20 Ago 2017 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus ,o que falta acontecer?


Um camiao cisterna é como complicado de conduzir devido á massa de agua e da sua oscilacao . 

Mas pelo que vejo nas fotos o camiao está em muito bom estado pelos pneus e toda a parte de baixo força para eles e que o ponham rápido a trabalhar

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:48)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
ALERTA - 16:44 - Nova ocorrência importante - Porto, Amarante, Mancelos, Mancelos - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017130127534fogos.pt/?fire=20171301… #FogosPT


 *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
ALERTA - 16:44 - Nova ocorrência importante - Porto, Penafiel, Lagares E Figueira, Lagares - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017130127571fogos.pt/?fire=20171301… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 16:54)

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/paginas/noticia.aspx?detailId=154
*Queda de Heli de combate a incêndios: ANPC lamenta o sucedido e apresenta as mais sentidas e profundas condolências à família e amigos do piloto*


> Hoje, 20 de agosto, às 12:25, enquanto integrado nas operações de combate ao incendio em Cabril, Concelho de Castro Daire, distrito de Viseu, o helicóptero com o indicativo H35, integrado no Dispositivo Especial de Combate a Incêndios Florestais, embateu em cabos de alta tensão e despenhou-se.
> Este helicóptero foi accionado para o teatro de operações em causa às 11h45 horas, tendo descolado do Centro de Meios Aéreos (CMA) de Armamar às 11h52 horas, com chegada ao local das operações às 12h11 horas, efectuou  duas descargas e às 12:h5 horas ocorre o acidente.
> O aparelho, cujo único ocupante era o piloto, incendiou-se ao embater no solo tendo provocado a morte ao piloto. O óbito foi já confirmado no local pela autoridade de saúde. Tratava-se de um piloto experiente, de nacionalidade portuguesa, o qual integrava este Dispositivo desde 2013.
> Tratava-se de um helicóptero da empresa EVERJETS, a qual está desde a primeira hora a acompanhar a situação.
> ...


----------



## nelson972 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

Começar a arder próximo de Mira de Aire, vou ver onde é 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## kelinha (20 Ago 2017 às 17:08)

Pek disse:


> Según el último perímetro que he podido ver el incendio no ha alcanzado aún esa zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigada!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:17)

nelson972 disse:


> Começar a arder próximo de Mira de Aire, vou ver onde é
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


é em Alvados


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

Entretanto há algumas ocorrências presas no estado de "despacho de 1º alerta" há umas horas como uma em Odemira, que provavelmente foram falsos alarmes e não foram fechadas. Penso que está a acontecer o mesmo aqui em Montargil.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 17:30)

Agora um IF aqui bem perto... e está a ficar muito grande! Em pleno PNSAC, no tal sítio "pólvora" muito complicado...


----------



## nelson972 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

Aparentemente ao chegar a matas de carvalho cerquinho o fogo perde intensidade, deverá ser fácil aos bombeiros dominar. 
O helicóptero parece tentar evitar que o fogo suba a encosta onde me encontro. 






Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk
São visíveis projecções nos campos agrícolas à frente do incêndio. No caminho rural, visível na foto, não estão bombeiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
*Novo incêndio em Santarém, Torres Novas, Torres Novas (São Pedro), Lapas E Ribeira Branca* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140048284fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
ALERTA - Vias Cortadas: Aveiro - EN26 Braga - EM entre Lemenhe e Jesufrei Covilhã - EM508 entre Cortes do Meio - EN230


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

Já é visível aqui o fumo dos IF de Porto de Mós e Torres Novas.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 17:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já é visível aqui o fumo dos IF de Porto de Mós e Torres Novas.


de Aljustrel também se vê bem! Está muito complicado..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já é visível aqui o fumo dos IF de Porto de Mós e Torres Novas.


O de Torres já está em resolução. O de Alvados já tem 75 meios humanos e 1 aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
18:00 - 28 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1843 meios humanos, 495 meios terrestres e 31 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## nelson972 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O de Torres já está em resolução. O de Alvados já tem 75 meios humanos e 1 aéreo.


Vejo chegar um segundo heli 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
18:02 - *Aveiro, Sever Do Vouga, Sever Do Vouga, Sever Do Vouga - Incêndio dominado* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017010064616fogos.pt/?fire=20170100… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

nelson972 disse:


> Vejo chegar um segundo heli
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


Sim já são 81 meios humanos e 2 aéreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:12)

*Parque de Campismo do Pião evacuado na sequência de fogo na Covilhã*
20 ago 2017 17:01

O parque de campismo do Pião, a quatro quilómetros da Covilhã, foi hoje evacuado na sequência de um incêndio florestal que começou naquele concelho no sábado, disse fonte daquela estrutura turística.

“Confirmo que foi dada ordem de evacuação às 09:40. Foi uma medida preventiva”, disse a fonte.

O incêndio que começou no sábado em Barrigais, no concelho da Covilhã, começou a ceder na freguesia de Tortosendo, mas ainda se mantém complicado nas Cortes do Meio, disseram fontes autárquicas à agência Lusa, antes das 16:00.

A página na internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil diz que no combate a este incêndio, com três frentes, estão 10 meios aéreos, 465 operacionais e 125 veículos.

Luís Santos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Cortes do Meio, explicou à Lusa que, às 15:30, não havia populações em risco e aplaudiu o comportamento da Proteção Civil, nomeadamente o desempenho dos meios aéreos.

O autarca disse ainda não ter dúvidas de que se está perante um fogo posto.

Já David Silva, presidente da Junta do Tortosendo, disse que “as coisas estão a ficar mais controladas”, sobretudo na zona do Casal da Serra.

Este incêndio, no distrito de Castelo Branco, que começou às 15:18 de sábado, obrigou à ativação dos planos distrital e municipal de emergência e proteção civil, e ao corte da estrada municipal entre Cortes do Meio e a estrada nacional 230.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...piao-evacuado-na-sequencia-de-fogo-na-covilha


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:16)

Por aqui o cheiro a fumo chegou em força, e já está a acumular-se em alguns vales.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:25)

Já cá faltava...

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Urqueira https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140048296fogos.pt/?fire=20171400…


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:25)




----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

nelson972 disse:


> Vejo chegar um segundo heli
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


daqui tenho casas a encobrir... está pior?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

*"Estamos cercados pelo fogo". Viseu ativa plano de emergência distrital por causa das chamas em Resende*
20 ago 2017 17:48

Dois incêndios que atingiam às 17:00 o concelho de Resende, em Viseu, obrigaram hoje à ativação dos planos distrital e municipal de emergência e proteção civil.

A página de Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil diz que estes dois incêndios mobilizam, às 17:00, 194 operacionais, 45 veículos e dois meios aéreos.

Em Vila Verde, freguesia de São Martinho de Mouros, estão 110 operacionais e 23 viaturas.

Já em Talhada, freguesia de Ovadas e Panchorra, estão 84 operacionais, 22 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.

O presidente da Câmara de Resende, Garcez Trindade, explicou à Lusa estar preocupado com estes dois focos e disse já ter apelado ao Governo para ajudar com meios aéreos.

“Já pedimos a intervenção do comando distrital e da senhora Ministra da Administração Interna para nos ajudarem com meios aéreos. Estamos cercados pelo fogo. Hoje, o fogo pegou por todo o lado. Estamos em Ovadas de Cima, com o fogo a 30 metros das casas. Estivemos duas semanas com uma situação calma e isto foi uma ação concertada”, disse.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...l-de-emergencia-de-viseu-por-fogos-em-resende


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 18:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já cá faltava...
> 
> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
> Novo incêndio em Santarém, Ourém, Urqueira https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140048296fogos.pt/?fire=20171400…


lá está... a minha tia a ficar aflita


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:29)

robinetinidol disse:


> lá está... a minha tia a ficar aflita


A nossa zona andava muito calma...


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 19:18)

Daqui parece me que o IF Porto Mós já está quase apagado..


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 19:36)

Resende com 3 frentes de acordo com o briefing da ANPC.


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Resende está com incendios a toda a volta. muito complicado
tenho o monte á frente mas vê-se bem o fumo que vem de lá


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Ago 2017 às 19:48)

Fumo do incêncio de Rio Meão vísivel daqui. Não é muito longe.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2017 às 19:51)

Outro IF  a começar na zona de Mira d'Aire


----------



## nelson972 (20 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> Outro IF  a começar na zona de Mira d'Aire


A electricidade só voltou agora, as telecomunicações também. Dizem me que a N243 continua cortada em Alvados, e que continua a arder na encosta da serra onde estive à tarde. Quando voltar a casa verei como está. 

Nesta foto, apesar da qualidade, veem se as projeções para os campos agrícolas, bem à frente do fogo. Como não havia bombeiros nesse local, foi o heli que atacou esses pontos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 20:59)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 37 minHá 37 minutos
ALERTA - 20:22 - Nova ocorrência importante - Leiria, Porto De Mós, Alvados E Alcaria, Pnsac - Barrenta - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100045822fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:13)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Leiria, Porto De Mós, São Bento https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100045875fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2017 às 21:19)

Covilhã dominado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:38)

*Chamas obrigam à retirada de 95 pessoas na Covilhã*
20 ago 2017 19:46

O incêndio que lavra na Covilhã, Castelo Branco, obrigou hoje à retirada de 15 pessoas da aldeia de Casal da Serra, e 80 de um parque de campismo, adiantou hoje a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.

A informação foi transmitida pela adjunta nacional de operações da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), Patrícia Gaspar, no 'briefing' diário sobre os fogos florestais na sede da Proteção Civil, em Carnaxide.

Os moradores da aldeia foram transportados para um pavilhão desportivo, enquanto os utentes do parque de campismo de Pião “foram encaminhados para a Covilhã e aguardam o restabelecimento das condições de segurança para que possam regressar”, acrescentou a responsável.

Este incêndio, que é um dos que mais preocupa as autoridades, tem "vindo a lavrar sempre muito perto de povoações", situação que ainda se mantém, explicou Patrícia Gaspar, afetando as localidades de Cortes do Meio, Bouça e Casal da Serra.

A ANPC aguarda ainda confirmação de se terá sido necessário proceder à evacuação de outros lugares, pois “esse é um trabalho que está neste momento ainda em curso, uma vez que os incêndios ainda estão ativos”, observou.

Pelas 21:00, as chamas que lavram na Covilhã mobilizavam 365 operacionais, 119 meios terrestres e três meios aéreos.

Também o incêndio de Resende, que lavra em três frentes, afeta as povoações de Talhada, Panchorrinha e Ovadas de Cima.

O combate às chamas neste local junta 242 operacionais e 55 meios terrestres.

Desde 11 de agosto, os incêndios já provocaram uma vítima mortal, 122 feridos (dos quais 114 ligeiros e oito graves), aos quais acrescem 79 pessoas assistidas no terreno.

No dia de hoje, a ANPC registou um total de 205 incêndios florestais, dos quais 24 ainda estão em curso.

Para além do incêndio na Covilhã, a Proteção Civil está a acompanhar “com particular preocupação e atenção 11 incêndios”, sobretudo pelas “áreas em que estão a lavrar”, entre os quais em Resende (distrito de Viseu), Cabeceiras de Basto (Braga), Alijó (Vila Real), e outro em Porto de Mós (Leiria).

“Vários destes incêndios em curso lavram em áreas onde existem várias povoações dispersas, aldeias, várias habitações”, elencou a responsável.

No que toca às previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias, Patrícia Gaspar referiu que “não há alterações significativas”, e mantêm-se 15 distritos em alerta vermelho. Apenas Lisboa, Évora e Setúbal não entram neste grupo.

Quanto aos três helicópteros suíços que irão reforçar o combate às chamas, e que foram anunciados no sábado, a porta-voz disse que já se encontram na Base Aérea de Monte Real e “começarão a operar já amanhã [segunda-feira], assim que for necessário”.

Durante a madrugada, um avião C-295 da Força Aérea percorreu “todas as zonas mais afetadas”, no sentido de fazer uma vigilância dos locais e identificar pontos quentes.

“Esta mais-valia tem sido um importante apoio às operações no terreno”, disse a adjunta nacional de operações.

[Notícia atualizada às 21:00]
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/chamas-obrigam-a-retirada-de-95-pessoas-na-covilha


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:42)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Daqui observo uma coluna de fumo já com alguma direcção vinda do lado da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, possivelmente desse incendio.
Com o cair da noite a visibilidade melhorou muito, porque já quase que não se via nada, e o cheiro também era muito forte, e agora também já não se sente o cheiro no ar, a fumo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 37 segHá 38 segundos
22:00 - 18 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 984 meios humanos, 276 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Diogo Silva (20 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

huguh disse:


> É verdade, penso que seria este


Também não, a matricula dele era D-XTM


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2017 às 22:21)

Diogo Silva disse:


> Também não, a matricula dele era D-XTM



Era OE-XTM... Encontrei


----------



## nelson972 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:37)

Em Mira de aire ainda arde , a estrada N243 continua cortada entre Alvados e Mira de Aire.
O fogo progride para SE, em direcção a minde e , sobre o topo da encosta, a Serra de Santo Antonio.
A escarpa que bordeja o polge de Mira / Minde devera' arder totalmente, ja' que nao tem obstaculos nem acessos.
Da minha casa vejo isto:


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:44)

nelson972 disse:


> Em Mira de aire ainda arde , a estrada N243 continua cortada entre Alvados e Mira de Aire.
> O fogo progride para SE, em direcção a minde e , sobre o topo da encosta, a Serra de Santo Antonio.
> A escarpa que bordeja o polge de Mira / Minde devera' arder totalmente, ja' que nao tem obstaculos nem acessos.
> Da minha casa vejo isto:


Meu Deus, a pensar que ainda estávamos praticamente intocados este ano... que tristeza!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:56)




----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

5 incêndios de grandes dimensões ativos:
Celorico de Basto, S.M da Feira, Mira d'aire e 2 em Resende
Covilhã dominado.
Situação mais calma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 23:32)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
Novo incêndio em Leiria, Porto De Mós, Alvados E Alcaria https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100045907fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 23:33)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
ALERTA - 23:30 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Celorico De Basto, Vale De Bouro, Vale De Bouro - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062565fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

TVI24: ao telefone cmdt Protecção Civil - 3 situações por dominar: Cabeceiras de Basto, Porto de Mós e Resende. Sendo que em Porto de Mós "está no PNSAC, portanto estamos a projectar reforço de meios".


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2017 às 00:15)

SIC notícias com imagens impressionantes em direto de Mira d'Aire


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 00:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
> ALERTA - 23:30 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Celorico De Basto, Vale De Bouro, Vale De Bouro - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062565fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


3 frentes ativas.
E mais 2 incêndios em Cinfães.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2017 às 01:52)

Novo incêndio em Abrantes com alguns meios que acabaram de aumentar. Não haverá muito para arder naquela zona.


----------



## Stinger (21 Ago 2017 às 02:24)

Pequeno foco de incendio em Gondomar que graças á rápida intervencao ja foi dominado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2017 às 02:36)

Cadaval aumenta para duas frentes.


----------



## Norther (21 Ago 2017 às 08:48)

Do incêndio da Covilhã, aqui na encosta da Vila do Tortosendo esta terminado, embora aconteceu um pequeno foco hoje de manhã, mas com os bombeiros por la a apaga-lo. Ardeu metade da encosta, onde o vento foi mais favorável.
No sábado a noite quando por cá chegou, pelo lado de cima da encosta, foi descendo lentamente mas por vezes com violência, até ao final da tarde de domingo. 
Eu estive lá desde sábado a noite ate domingo a tarde sem dormir, ajudar defender a Aldeia do Casal da Serra, que é a parte mais alta da Vila, e onde tenho uma quinta e a safamos mais amigos, como quintas de outros amigos. Foram retiradas as pessoas mais idosas e com dificuldades motoras a quando o incêndio descia a encosta com mais violência.
Esta zona ficou mais triste, muita área ardida neste incêndio, Estrela sul esta cada vez com menos floresta e ainda se vê colunas de fumo na zona da aldeia da Bouça, o que ainda indicia que por la ande. Horas difíceis durante a noite, estivemos sem bombeiros devido também aos maus acesos, e eles deslocaram-se para outras zonas da região. Estou abrasado com tanto calor e muito cansado mas de regresso ao trabalho.


----------



## Norther (21 Ago 2017 às 08:54)

kelinha disse:


> Northern, ou outro pessoal da zona da Covilhã, primeiro que tudo muita força nesse combate!
> Em segundo lugar, o incêndio atingiu a encosta da Bouça Velha? Temos uma casa de férias nessa encosta, onde só há acesso por uma estrada de terra batida... :|





Sim andou por la e parece-me que ainda por la anda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 09:43)

O Presidente da Câmara de Porto de Mós disse agora em directo na RTP1 que o incêndio tem agora 1 frente activa, evolui favoravelmente e para ele está controlado devido à presença dos meios aéreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 09:53)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 58 segHá 59 segundos
09:52 - Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Cavez, Cavez - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062661fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 10:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
10:00 - 10 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 598 meios humanos, 158 meios terrestres e 16 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## nelson972 (21 Ago 2017 às 11:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Presidente da Câmara de Porto de Mós disse agora em directo na RTP1 que o incêndio tem agora 1 frente activa, evolui favoravelmente e para ele está controlado devido à presença dos meios aéreos.


Pelo que vejo apenas arde nos topos da serra junto a Alvados. Vejo várias aeronaves a combater esses focos, deverá ser extinto entretanto 






Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2017 às 11:16)

nelson972 disse:


> Pelo que vejo apenas arde nos topos da serra junto a Alvados. Vejo várias aeronaves a combater esses focos, deverá ser extinto entretanto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda não foi dado como dominado, o fogo é combatido por *216* operacionais *64* viaturas e *5* meios aéreos.


----------



## nelson972 (21 Ago 2017 às 11:42)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda não foi dado como dominado, o fogo é combatido por *216* operacionais *64* viaturas e *5* meios aéreos.


Não há vento, o que é bom. 
Na foto,
Os bombeiros sobem por um caminho em direcção ao topo, onde os helis (puma?) e um canadair fazem descargas. 





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 11:46)

Esta madrugada ouvi a sirene dos bombeiros de Paços de Ferreira a tocar durante cerca de meia hora ((02.30h-03.10h?).
Havia um incêndio sensivelmente a 1-1,5 km aqui de casa.
Parece-me que estão com falta de gente, agora que é o período alto de férias aqui no concelho, e também que poderão ter meios a combater noutras localidades.


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 11:53)

Daqui vejo um incêndio para esses lados.Penso que seja em Freamunde.


Aristocrata disse:


> Esta madrugada ouvi a sirene dos bombeiros de Paços de Ferreira a tocar durante cerca de meia hora ((02.30h-03.10h?).
> Havia um incêndio sensivelmente a 1-1,5 km aqui de casa.
> Parece-me que estão com falta de gente, agora que é o período alto de férias aqui no concelho, e também que poderão ter meios a combater noutras localidades.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 12:02)

Daqui não vejo, apenas fumo difuso na atmosfera. Mas parece que há alguém com a "mãozinha" quente ali para aqueles lados nestes últimos dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

*Incêndios. Fogo de Porto de Mós controlado, mas o vento pode mudar a situação*
HÁ 2 HORAS

Patrícia Gaspar reforçou esta segunda-feira que "será um dia trabalhoso" no combate aos incêndios, em particular com o que lavra na Serra de Aire e Candeeiro e que já provocou uma vítima mortal.

Dez incêndios lavram esta segunda-feira em Portugal com destaque para a ocorrência na Serra de Aire e Candeeiro, no distrito de Leiria, que já provocou um morto. A adjunta nacional de operações da Proteção Civil, Patrícia Gaspar, reforçou esta manhã que “será um dia trabalhoso” no que diz respeito ao combate aos incêndios e que continua “expressamente proibido” o uso de fogo em qualquer ocasião. Mais de dois mil operacionais combatem incêndios em todo o país.

Sem novidades meteorológicas a adiantar sem o _briefing_ do IPMA, a adjunta nacional limitou-se a fazer um ponto de situação das 59 ocorrências que se iniciaram desde as 00h00 desta segunda-feira, sendo que apenas 10 estão ativas.


O incêndio que lavra no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, no concelho de Porto de Mós, está controlado, mas o vento pode mudar a situação, alertou o presidente do município.

Neste momento, a situação está controlada. Regista-se menos vento e temos seis meios aéreos no terreno. Apesar de as coisas estarem controladas, estamos apreensivos, porque a qualquer momento as condições meteorológicas podem alterar-se e soubemos que o vento poderá mudar daqui a algum tempo”, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Porto de Mós, João Salgueiro.

“A principal novidade do dia diz respeito ao início de atividade dos três helicópteros suíços“, que estão estacionados na base aérea de Monte Real e que entram já ao combate do incêndio de grandes dimensões na Serra de Aire e Candeeiro.


Patrícia Gaspar reforçou a vigência do estado de calamidade, que obriga a que ainda estejam acionados todos os planos distritais e municipais de emergência. Desta maneira, “mantemos todos os meios civis e militares” e foi feito um novo voo de reconhecimento com o avião C259 da Força Aérea, “com resultados bastante importantes”.

Os últimos números do INEM dão conta de 8 feridos graves e cerca de 80 feridos assistidos nos teatros de operações, além de outros 125 feridos assistidos em unidades hospitalares. A estes número soma-se a única vítima mortal a registar nos últimos dia, o piloto do helicóptero que se despenhou no combate às chamas.

Continua, para todos os efeitos, “expressamente proibido” o uso de fogos de artifício e de práticas irresponsáveis que, garante Patrícia Gaspar, são críticas numa altura em que grande parte do território está em “situação de seca severa”.
http://observador.pt/2017/08/21/inc...so-com-o-reforco-de-tres-helicopteros-suicos/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 13:17)

Incêndio em Porto de Mós reacendeu e está com grande intensidade. Fogo perto do Alto de Alvados.


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 13:26)

69 bombeiros e 8 meios aéreos em Terras de Bouro


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Estas horas que se seguem serão as piores, esperemos que a situação não se implique muito.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2017 às 13:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Incêndio em Porto de Mós reacendeu e está com grande intensidade. Fogo perto do Alto de Alvados.



*Activo com duas frentes - 184* Operacionais *55* viaturas *5* meios aéreos

Em pleno Parque Natural...


----------



## Norther (21 Ago 2017 às 13:49)

Ainda arde no vale entre a aldeia da Bouça e as Penhas da Saúde, o incêndio foi dado como controlado porque ele caminha para um zona ardida, por ele, do lado da Covilhã mas também é verdade que pode continuar subir e chegar bem perto das Penhas, veremos se não o deixam escapar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 13:50)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 8 minHá 8 minutos
ALERTA - 13:42 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viana Do Castelo, Melgaço, Chaviães E Paços, Campo Do Souto - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017160026972fogos.pt/?fire=20171600… #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 13:54)

1 frente em Melgaço e 2 em Terras de Bouro.


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 13:57)

Norther disse:


> Ainda arde no vale entre a aldeia da Bouça e as Penhas da Saúde, o incêndio foi dado como controlado porque ele caminha para um zona ardida, por ele, do lado da Covilhã mas também é verdade que pode continuar subir e chegar bem perto das Penhas, veremos se não o deixam escapar.


Nota-se o fumo na webcam das Penhas da Saúde:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_3.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 14:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
14:00 - 14 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 543 meios humanos, 142 meios terrestres e 21 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2017 às 14:08)

Neste momento passam por aqui os 2 puma Suíços em direcção sul. Talvez para Porto de Mos.


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

jonas disse:


> Nota-se o fumo na webcam das Penhas da Saúde:
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_3.jpg


Deve ter havido uma reativação, pois já se nota no radar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 30 minHá 30 minutos
ALERTA - 13:44 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Terras De Bouro, Rio Caldo, Rio Caldo - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062732fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

Covilhã de novo em curso, São Pedro do Sul com 100 opr e 4 MA


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 15:25)

continua o reforço
quase 200 bombeiros em São Pedro do Sul


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

Para norte vejo 3 focos.
Para sul/sudeste muito fumo a chegar.


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

muito fumo nesta zona e cheiro a queimado
incendio aqui ao lado em Mesão Frio na zona do miradouro de são Silvestre

incrível o vento quente que está aqui...abri um pouco a janela e está muito vento mas quente como há muito nao sentia


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 16:42)

O incêndio em Porto de Mós deve estar a piorar porque já se vê um pirocúmulo grande desde a Marinha Grande, pelo menos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 16:44)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
ALERTA - 16:34 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viseu, São Pedro Do Sul, Manhouce, Manhouce - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017180044564fogos.pt/?fire=20171800… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 16:58)

fumo escuro a vir nesta direção do incendio de mesao frio, mas segundo o site parece que ja o controlaram


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
17:00 - 19 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 1435 meios humanos, 396 meios terrestres e 29 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2017 às 17:09)

Porque será que o Incêndio na Covilhã com 373 operacionais 103 viaturas 3 aviões/helicópteros ainda não está nas ocorrências significativas? 

Continua em curso e já apresenta um grande eco no radar do IPMA.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O incêndio em Porto de Mós deve estar a piorar porque já se vê um pirocúmulo grande desde a Marinha Grande, pelo menos.


a sério?? Fui para Coimbra, portanto não tenho conseguido acompanhar! Está pior que ontem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 17:34)

robinetinidol disse:


> a sério?? Fui para Coimbra, portanto não tenho conseguido acompanhar! Está pior que ontem?


Sim. Neste momento não sei mas continua como ocorrência significativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Está a arder mesmo junto ás Penhas da Saúde, ardendo mesmo algumas árvores dentro de quintais da povoação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 18:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim. Neste momento não sei mas continua como ocorrência significativa.


Muitos reacendimentos em Porto de Mós e terreno muito difícil. Carrascos, Portela de cima e Alto de Alvados em alerta.


----------



## Pek (21 Ago 2017 às 18:24)

Incendio que salta una barrera natural destacable en el embalse de Castelo de Bode:









Ampliable aquí:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Y1RreYULdRV3BNOG1sM3NDRW8/view

Tremendo


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

Hoje quando ia para o trabalho, ás 6:30, antes de chegar a Alcanena via-se bem a coluna de fumo lá no alto.
Esperemos que o fogo perca intensidade entretanto, porque se não será mais uma zona tão bonita que acabará reduzida a cinzas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 18:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje quando ia para o trabalho, antes de chegar a Alcanena via-se bem a coluna de fumo lá no alto.
> Esperemos que o fogo perca intensidade entretanto, porque se não será mais uma zona tão bonita que acabará reduzida a cinzas.


*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
Novo incêndio em Santarém, Alcanena, Bugalhos https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140040734fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 18:56)

incrivel o cheiro a queimado que está aqui pela Régua
hoje é o dia do ano em que mais cheira a incendios por aqui... nem sei de que incendio é mas é um cheiro que não se pode


----------



## ruijacome (21 Ago 2017 às 19:05)

MSantos disse:


> Porque será que o Incêndio na Covilhã com 373 operacionais 103 viaturas 3 aviões/helicópteros ainda não está nas ocorrências significativas?
> 
> Continua e curso e já apresenta um grande eco no radar do IPMA.



O incêndio da Covilhã, é uma reativação, pelo que apenas 3 horas depois da reativação é que irá novamente para a página.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Ago 2017 às 19:10)

Pumas regressam agora à base -  Monte Real


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2017 às 19:33)

WHORTAS disse:


> Pumas regressam agora à base -  Monte Real



Também os vi passar! 

No entanto o incêndio continua em curso no PNSAC!


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 20:45)

Incêndio a Norte.La para Ferreira(concelho de Paços De Ferreira)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2017 às 20:50)

Covilhã ainda com 3 frentes, parece que foi um reacendimento complicado.


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

Porto de Mós e Resende dominados


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 21:46)

Ocorrência significativa em São Pedro do Sul... e outra em Melgaço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 21:48)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 21:46 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Cabeceiras De Basto, Cavez, Cavez - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030062693fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 21:55)

Aumenta para 3 frentes em Terras de Bouro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

*Fogo em Porto de Mós “praticamente extinto” mas com reacendimentos*
21 ago 2017 21:48

O incêndio que deflagrou no domingo no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, no concelho de Porto de Mós, está hoje à noite "praticamente extinto", disse o presidente da Câmara, no distrito de Leiria.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, João Salgueiro afirmou, perto das 21:00, que o incêndio florestal está "praticamente extinto", registando-se "pequenos focos de reacendimento, em pequenas zonas circunscritas, onde não foi possível aos meios aéreos apagar [as chamas] na totalidade".

O autarca referiu que espera, por isso, uma "noite mais calma, mas ainda com bastante vigilância".

Às 21:24, a página da Proteção Civil classificava o incêndio como em fase de resolução.

A esta hora estavam no local 216 operacionais, apoiados por 68 meios terrestres.

O Plano Distrital e Municipal de Emergência e Proteção Civil foi ativado devido a este fogo.

De manhã, João Salgueiro revelou à Lusa que durante a madrugada o vento mudou e "houve duas a três casas em risco, mas teve-se a sorte de o vento voltar a alterar de direção".


"Com o excelente trabalho dos bombeiros conseguimos controlar. Trata-se de uma zona complicada, com acessibilidades difíceis e com muita vegetação e pedras", sublinhou, sublinhou que já não há casas em risco.

Por precaução, um grupo de jovens que se encontrava numa colónia de férias na Quinta da Escola, em Alvados, foi levado para o Centro de Ciência Viva do Alviela, no distrito de Santarém, tendo regressado a Alvados ao final da manhã.

"Desde as 00:00 de hoje, o país regista já um total de 157 ocorrências de incêndios florestais. Destas 157, temos neste momento 18 ocorrências ativas, a maior parte delas são ocorrências ainda numa fase inicial, sem expressão preocupante neste momento", indicou a adjunta de operações da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) Patrícia Gaspar, num briefing desta entidade em Oeiras, distrito de Lisboa, realizado às 19:00.

A esta hora, a Proteção Civil estava a monitorizar "mais de perto" a situação de sete incêndios florestais nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Leiria, Viseu, Viana do Castelo e Braga, "com uma importância um pouco mais elevada fruto das áreas onde deflagraram e também do número de meios [de combate] que já concentram".

"Uma das ocorrências que acompanhamos com mais pormenor é o incêndio em Porto de Mós, em Leiria", que deflagrou pelas 17:00 de domingo, avançou Patrícia Gaspar, referindo que grande fase do perímetro deste fogo se encontrava já em fase de resolução, embora com algumas reativações.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...s-praticamente-extinto-mas-com-reacendimentos


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2017 às 23:20)

Covilhã baixa para 1 frente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
10:00 - 5 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 346 meios humanos, 98 meios terrestres e 6 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## nelson972 (22 Ago 2017 às 10:28)

MSantos disse:


> Também os vi passar!
> 
> No entanto o incêndio continua em curso no PNSAC!



Cerca das 20 horas de ontem, o fogo estava assim:





Combustão lenta, arde a manta morta debaixo dos carrascais. O vento, fraco de NW, sopra contra a progressão do fogo. Mal se vêem chamas. O terreno é muito irregular  embora não seja aparente por estar coberto pela vegetação. Ali ou se deixa arder até à estrada ou se apaga através de meios aéreos. Hoje de manhã a frente estava praticamente no mesmo sitio. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 11:20)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 19 minHá 19 minutos
11:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 99 meios humanos, 32 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Norther (22 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Avistei a pouco ao cimo da encosta, tanto do lado da Covilhã como no lado do Tortosendo, vários dust devils ao mesmo tempo e a várias altitudes, entre os 900m e os 1200m, neste caso de cinza e bem grandes, bonitos de ver mas com grande tristeza, espero que fique por aqui e não deitem mais fogo.


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2017 às 13:59)

Resende voltou a reativar...
de resto não ha mais nenhum incendio em curso neste momento, têm sido todos dominados


----------



## nelson972 (22 Ago 2017 às 14:59)

No incêndio de Alvados, pnsac,  tal como esperado, vai ardendo até chegar à estrada, N243. Os bombeiros mantêm_se junto às casas em prevenção. 





No entanto ainda arde muito lentamente no topo da serra, e se o vento mudar para E, poderá vir pela encosta abaixo em direcção à aldeia. 





Edit:

Combatido agora por um heli. 





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2017 às 15:57)

Resende ainda continua depois da reativação

Cinfães com 83 bomb e 6 meios aéreos
Oliv. de Azeméis, 31 bomb e 1 MA
outro em Cinfães com 30 bombeiros
Sabrosa, 68 bomb, 3 MA
Idanha-a-Nova, 68 bombeiros , 2MA


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2017 às 16:20)

Estou em Mesão Frio, e era este o cenário há bocado para Este:





Não percebo de onde vem este pirocúmulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 16:51)




----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2017 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estou em Mesão Frio, e era este o cenário há bocado para Este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabrosa!
101 bombeiros neste momento e 4 meios aéreos


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2017 às 17:56)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
ALERTA - 17:54 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viseu, Cinfães, Souselo, Ponte Da Bateira/vilela - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017180044832fogos.pt/?fire=20171800… #FogosPT


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2017 às 18:45)

Actividad incendiaria estos últimos 4 días según Copernicus:






Ampliamos el territorio:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2017 às 20:00)

Aquela zona da Ucrânia é crítica quanto a incêndios, serão causas naturais ou fogo posto na maioria?


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

Sabrosa com 2 frentes
A noite deve ajudar


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2017 às 21:10)

SIC agora em direto de Sabrosa
dizem que são 3 frentes mas no site da ANPC aparece uma...

no entanto o jornalista da SIC diz que é uma frente bem extensa de vilela a provesende, ou seja mais ou menos 4km


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2017 às 22:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aquela zona da Ucrânia é crítica quanto a incêndios, serão causas naturais ou fogo posto na maioria?



La mayoría son incendios intencionados. Por fines agrícolas casi siempre (también puntualmente quemas ganaderas para "regeneración" de pastos y "limpieza" de matorral): quemas agrícolas, "regeneración" y "limpieza" de terrenos y márgenes de cultivo, etc. En ocasiones son incendios "controlados", pero en muchas otras escapan a dicho control.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2017 às 22:36)

huguh disse:


> SIC agora em direto de Sabrosa
> dizem que são 3 frentes mas no site da ANPC aparece uma...
> 
> no entanto o jornalista da SIC diz que é uma frente bem extensa de vilela a provesende, ou seja mais ou menos 4km


Já aparecem 3 frentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 10:44)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 28 minHá 28 minutos
10:16 - Vila Real, Sabrosa, Paços, Vilela - Incêndio dominado - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017170022525fogos.pt/?fire=20171700… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 11:11)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 11 minHá 11 minutos
11:00 - *Sem registo de incêndios ativos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2017 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 11 minHá 11 minutos
> 11:00 - *Sem registo de incêndios ativos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status



Não vale a pena festejar muito! 

Já há um em Pontével (Cartaxo) - 25 operacionais  4 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.

*EDIT 11:33* - Parece que também já está em resolução.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 11:34)

MSantos disse:


> Não vale a pena festejar muito!
> 
> Já há um em Pontével (Cartaxo) - 25 operacionais  4 viaturas e 1 meio aéreo.
> 
> *EDIT 11:33* - Parece que também já está em resolução.


Olá! Um gajo festeja enquanto pode...


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 12:55)

Gravísimo incendio en la región de La Cabrera (suroeste de León), junto a la comarca de Sanabria. Por supuesto hablamos de un fuego provocado  El noroeste ibérico es terrible, ¡¡terrorismo ambiental!


De ayer por la tarde:

Por otra parte incomparable con los gigantescos incendios de Canadá, especialmente en la Columbia Británica:

*Canadá, un incendio que llaman “Plateau Fire”, consume 467.000 hectáreas de bosque*
*Centenares de bomberos siguen combatiendo en el oeste de Canadá un gigantesco incendio forestal, al que han llamado "Plateau Fire", con 130 kilómetros de frente y que ha consumido ya 467.000 hectáreas.
*


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 12:56)

Sabrosa está em curso de novo


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 13:10)

También muy grave el incendio que se ha producido a las puertas del Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido, más por el lugar en que ha ocurrido y su extraordinario valor ambiental que por la extensión afectada (escasa, además la lluvia ha contribuido a su extinción). Ésta es una zona en la que nunca hay incendios forestales.

Localización. Concretamente ha sido en la entrada del Cañón de Añisclo:







Vídeos de las labores de extinción. Lugar de acceso muy complicado:


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 13:19)

Lago de Sanabria como zona de captación de agua para el incendio de La Cabrera leonesa


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 13:27)

huguh disse:


> Sabrosa está em curso de novo


4 bombeiros feridos sem gravidade neste incêndio...


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 13:54)

o incendio de sabrosa reativou com força, em zonas de dificeis acessos, só os meios aéreos ajudam

Entretanto cheira a queimado aqui,  36 bombeiros aqui ao lado em Barqueiros
81 bombeiros e 7 meios aéreos em Oleiros


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

huguh disse:


> o incendio de sabrosa reativou com força, em zonas de dificeis acessos, só os meios aéreos ajudam
> 
> Entretanto cheira a queimado aqui,  36 bombeiros aqui ao lado em Barqueiros
> 81 bombeiros e 7 meios aéreos em Oleiros



já passaram 2 ou 3 autotanques dos bombeiros da Règua para o incendio de Barqueiros, Mesão Frio


----------



## kikofra (23 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

alguem sabe onde é que os aviões iam encher no fogo de porto de mos? é que aquela zona nao tem grande agua


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2017 às 14:59)

Oleiros já com mais de 200 opr.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Ago 2017 às 15:07)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe onde é que os aviões iam encher no fogo de porto de mos? é que aquela zona nao tem grande agua



Penso que só haviam helis.
Qualquer tanque ou piscina servia


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

incendios nesta zona em Lamego e Mesão Frio

ativos neste momento

Mesão Frio, 51 opr, 1MA
Oleiros, 219opr, 8MA
Guarda, 135opr, 2MA
Celorico da Beira , 56opr, 1MA
Lamego, 57opr, 1MA
Vieira do Minho, 38opr, 1MA
Cadaval, 48, 1MA
Sertã, 87opr, 4MA


----------



## kikofra (23 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

WHORTAS disse:


> Penso que só haviam helis.
> Qualquer tanque ou piscina servia


obrigado, pensava que tambem tinha havido aviões... Conheço lá umas lagoazitas mas também têm pouca água, mais uma adversidade daquele terreno


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
16:00 - 12 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 712 meios humanos, 166 meios terrestres e 22 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Ago 2017 às 16:30)

Como está o incêndio de Pampilhosa?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 16:36)

119 operacionais num incêndio em Tancos que nem há 1h começou. 199 em Oleiros porque alguns devem ter sido realocados para a Sertã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:02)




----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 17:06)

Sabrosa dominado de novo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:29)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 56 segHá 57 segundos
ALERTA - 17:28 - Nova ocorrência importante - Castelo Branco, Oleiros, Cambas, Selada Das Pedras - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017050026111fogos.pt/?fire=20170500… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
ALERTA - 17:32 - Nova ocorrência importante - Guarda, Guarda, Fernão Joanes, Fernão Joanes - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017090026098fogos.pt/?fire=20170900… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

direto da tvi24, chamas enormes em Oleiros, parece bem complicado

Em celorico da beira o incendio já saltou o IP5 e segue agora na direção da A25.
Queixam-se de falta de meios aéreos


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

Acabou de passar o heli para um incêndio no PNSSM.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

continua o reforço de meios em Lamego também
115 operacionais e 4 MA já.. apesar de ser aqui em frente não vejo sinal da coluna de fumo devido aos montes


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

Parece que o incêndio foi outro falso alarme mas enviaram logo um meio aéreo. Sempre que há relato de incêndio dentro do parque natural enviam imensos meios. Entretanto mais um incêndio nas Mouriscas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
ALERTA: IP5 cortado em Porto da Carne (Guarda)


----------



## mecre90 (23 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

Sertã e Oleiros visíveis a partir de Tomar. O de Oleiros tem grande pirocumulo, de certeza que vai ser para durar. Entretanto para Mouriscas/Abrantes não vejo fumo, já deve estar dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 18:20)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
ALERTA - 18:16 - Nova ocorrência importante - Viseu, Lamego, Lazarim, Pretarouca - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017180045087fogos.pt/?fire=20171800… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

Oleiros subiu para 2 frentes, Guarda mantem as 2 frentes e Lamego com 2 frentes também


----------



## vagas (23 Ago 2017 às 18:33)

Gruata 01 de Évora está em alerta para ir para a Guarda 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

huguh disse:


> Oleiros subiu para 2 frentes, Guarda mantem as 2 frentes e Lamego com 2 frentes também



1 frente em Celorico da Beira e 2 frentes na Sertã


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

Daqui vejo ao longe uma coluna de fumo, que começou á pouco tempo, possivelmente do incendio de Rio Maior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 19:52)




----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

Celorico da Beira com 3 frentes.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

Neste momento

2 frentes - Oleiros, 284op, 10MA
2 frentes - Guarda, 185op, 3MA
3 frentes - Celorico da Beira, 154op, 1MA
2 frentes - Lamego, 110op, 1MA
2 frentes - Sertã, 308op, 6MA
Rio Maior, 62op
Viseu, 112op, 2MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 20:02)




----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2017 às 20:06)

SIC (20:00): Já se sabe a causa do IF ainda em Curso de Fernão Joanes: limpeza de bermas com moto-roçadoras.


----------



## AJB (23 Ago 2017 às 20:17)

Esse operador de maquinas que provocou este if fara parte da "onda terrorista"???!!!


----------



## vagas (23 Ago 2017 às 20:21)

Gruata 01 Évora em trânsito para TO  de Oleiros ( Castelo Branco)


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

CMTV: bombeiro ferido no incendio da Guarda
queimaduras nas vias respiratórias


----------



## vagas (23 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

AJB disse:


> Esse operador de maquinas que provocou este if fara parte da "onda terrorista"???!!!



Não entendo na minha zona eles contam mato e limpam bermas  e está um carro de combate  "extra dispositivo " o dia inteiro atrás deles , isto Pago tanto pela câmara Municipal como pelas EA 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2017 às 20:48)

O IF de Oleiros parecia complicado na TVI24. 3 frentes distintas bem afastadas e a arder com intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

*Incêndios suspeitos mobilizam bombeiros em Santarém e Rio Maior*

Dois incêndios que deflagraram com cerca de meia hora de diferença, a poucos quilómetros de distância um do outro, estão a mobilizar cerca de uma centena de operacionais.

O primeiro fogo deflagrou às 18h49 em Outeiro da Cortiçada, no concelho de Rio Maior, onde cerca das 20h30 estavam 57 operacionais, apoiados por 15 viaturas.

Numa coincidência suspeita, às 19h22, a menos de 10 quilómetros do local, em Abitureiras, já no concelho de Santarém, deflagrou outro incêndio, que estava a ser combatido por 36 operacionais, apoiados por 11 veículos e 1 meio aéreo.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...s-mobilizam-bombeiros-em-santarem-e-rio-maior

Ante do entardecer conseguia ver o fumo do incendio de Tancos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 23:39)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 30 minhá 30 minutos
ALERTA - 23:08 - Nova ocorrência importante - Santarém, Santarém, Abitureiras, Abitureiras - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017140049001fogos.pt/?fire=20171400… #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2017 às 00:52)

a esta hora ainda...

2 frentes - Oleiros, 408op
2 frentes - Guarda, 214op
2 frentes - Celorico da Beira, 190op,
2 frentes - Sertã, 386op
1 frente - Santarém, 59op
Montalegre, 49op
Vila Flor, 41op


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 02:16)

*Autotanque caiu numa ravina na Sertã e feriu dois bombeiros*


> _Em declarações à Lusa, fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Amadora disse que o autotanque capotou e “caiu numa ravina de 15 metros de altura”. Um dos dois ocupantes da viatura ficou encarcerado, mas ambos foram dados como feridos ligeiros.
> 
> Os dois bombeiros, que ajudavam no combate às chamas que lavram no concelho da Sertã, foram transportados para o Hospital de Castelo Branco por uma questão de precaução._



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/2...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2017 às 09:03)

Ocorrências com mais de 40 opr q esta hora:
Serta(2 frentes)
Oleiros(2 frentes)
Oleiros(1 frente)
Guarda(3 frentes)
Montalegre(41 opr)


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2017 às 12:52)

neste momento: 

2 frentes - Selada das Pedras, Oleiros, 403op, 9MA
3 frentes - Guarda, 248op, 4MA
1 frente - Poeiros, Oleiros, 102op, 5MA


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2017 às 12:56)

O incêndio de Oleiros deve estar enorme.Grande mancha no radar.
Também o da Guarda se nota no radar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 13:51)

Acabei de ver um pequeno incêndio a começar em zona agrícola mas também a ser apagado, parece que não foi necessária a intervenção dos bombeiros. Não ouvem as recomendações sobre o que se pode e não pode fazer nestes dias e depois é no que dá.


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2017 às 14:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabei de ver um pequeno incêndio a começar em zona agrícola mas também a ser apagado, parece que não foi necessária a intervenção dos bombeiros. Não ouvem as recomendações sobre o que se pode e não pode fazer nestes dias e depois é no que dá.


Isso seria mais um incendio negligente...algo que muitos dos colegas deste forum tem muita dificuldade em acreditar!
Este ano mais de 200 foram provocados por uso de maquinaria (mau uso)!
Discordo da parte final do teu comentario!
Apesar de, pessoalmente, ser contra, existe um "Período Critico" (que ha muitos anos é de 1 de Julho até 30 Setembro (ou 15 de Outubro)), onde todo o uso do fogo esta proibido nos espaços rurais...informação existe, mas somos um povo descuidado


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2017 às 15:01)

jonas disse:


> O incêndio de Oleiros deve estar enorme.Grande mancha no radar.
> Também o da Guarda se nota no radar.



Sim, o de Oleiros é enorme. Pela meia-noite já tinha 20 km de extensão. De noite o fumo alastrou até C. Branco (vento de W/NW), hoje está a subir em direção à Gardunha / Cova da Beira, com vento de SW.

Apesar da nuvem de fumo não estar sobre a C. Branco, continua nesta hora a cair partículas de cinza. De manhã estava tudo sujo, varandas, carros, passeios..


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

AJB disse:


> Isso seria mais um incendio negligente...algo que muitos dos colegas deste forum tem muita dificuldade em acreditar!
> Este ano mais de 200 foram provocados por uso de maquinaria (mau uso)!
> Discordo da parte final do teu comentario!
> Apesar de, pessoalmente, ser contra, existe um "Período Critico" (que ha muitos anos é de 1 de Julho até 30 Setembro (ou 15 de Outubro)), onde todo o uso do fogo esta proibido nos espaços rurais...informação existe, mas somos um povo descuidado



Quando é declarado estado de calamidade, é proibido qualquer tipo de trabalho agrícola, o que envolve tratores, motoroçadoras e claro.. fogo.

Espero que os trabalhos de corte na berma da estrada não sejam da responsabilidade da Câmara, porque isso revela um profundo desconhecimento, grave!

Apesar disso, já me contaram que uma sra idosa (algures da cova da beira) encomendou para hoje um trabalho de limpeza de mato. Ora quem aceita o trabalho, executa-o sem recear o risco de incêndio, quer é receber o dinheirito.

Nota: Claro que eu alertei quem me contou que isso é crime! Que a sra idosa devia ter juízo!


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, o de Oleiros é enorme. Pela meia-noite já tinha 20 km de extensão. De noite o fumo alastrou até C. Branco (vento de W/NW), hoje está a subir em direção à Gardunha / Cova da Beira, com vento de SW.
> 
> Apesar da nuvem de fumo não estar sobre a C. Branco, continua nesta hora a cair partículas de cinza. De manhã estava tudo sujo, varandas, carros, passeios..



Este ano na zona do Pinhal Interior tem sido muito castigada. Juntando todos os incêndios que já ocorrem na região a área ardida já deve ir nuns 120mil ha ou mais.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2017 às 15:25)

MSantos disse:


> Este ano só Proença a Nova tem escapado ao fogo na zona do Pinhal Interior, mas o Verão ainda não acabou. Juntando todos os incêndios que já ocorrem na região a área ardida já deve ir nuns 120mil ha.



Em Proença-a-Nova também já ardeu bastante, quando houve o incêndio da Sertã, alastrou para Vila de Rei, Mação, Proença-a-Nova e até Vila Velha de Rodão..

Na zona sul do concelho de Proença-a-Nova arderam 7000 ha, com origem no incêndio de 23 de julho:

http://www.cm-proencanova.pt/Munici...es-ardidos-no-concelho-de-proenca-a-nova/3308


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Ago 2017 às 15:36)

Pelo AFIS, Guarda muito complicado também...
Ouvi dizer que o IF Cambas tinha 50 km de extensão! Penso que rádio condestável...


----------



## Norther (24 Ago 2017 às 15:37)

Aqui pela Cova da Beira desde ontem a tarde que esta cheia de fumo, hoje de manha éra cinza por todo lado, e a pouco começou arder por traz da encosta da Covilhã, no vale que une a Bouça as Penhas da Saúde, será que foi um reacendimento do fogo que começou na Covilhã?


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pelo AFIS, Guarda muito complicado também...
> Ouvi dizer que o IF Cambas tinha 50 km de extensão! Penso que rádio condestável...



O IF de Cambas (Oleiros) tem 2 frentes principais. Uma dirige-se na direção de C.Branco, a outra entrou no concelho do Fundão.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2017 às 15:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Em Proença-a-Nova também já ardeu bastante, quando houve o incêndio da Sertã, alastrou para Vila de Rei, Mação, Proença-a-Nova e até Vila Velha de Rodão..
> 
> Na zona sul do concelho de Proença-a-Nova arderam 7000 ha, com origem no incêndio de 23 de julho:
> 
> http://www.cm-proencanova.pt/Munici...es-ardidos-no-concelho-de-proenca-a-nova/3308



É verdade, já ardeu muito em Proença também, Entretanto tinha ido pesquisar ao EFFIS e corrigi o post, mas tu ainda foste a tempo de o citar. 

Segundo o EFFIS temos qualquer coisa como 111mil ha de área ardida no Pinhal Interior (Norte e Sul), isto ainda sem contar com estes dois incêndios que lavram em Oleiros e o da Sertã já em resolução.


----------



## Norther (24 Ago 2017 às 16:24)

Paulo H disse:


> O IF de Cambas (Oleiros) tem 2 frentes principais. Uma dirige-se na direção de C.Branco, a outra entrou no concelho do Fundão.





Frente que vai em direcção ao Fundão anda pela Vila do Orvalho, rodeada de fogo...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 16:40)

Cambas e Fernão Joanes com 3 frentes. Poeiros já só com uma.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 17:23)

CMTV: Aldeia do Bispo com as chamas bem próximas. Equaciona-se a sua evacuação.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 19:03)

1 ferido grave no incêndio de Oleiros, envolvendo um GRIF de Leiria. 5 são feridos ligeiros - Briefing ANPC

Edit: A23 cortada entre Guarda Sul e Benespera.


----------



## Pek (24 Ago 2017 às 20:51)

Incendio de La Cabrera (extremo suroccidental de León, justo al norte de Sanabria) visto ayer desde el Sentinel 2:






https://twitter.com/eforestal

La zona sur de la imagen ya es Sanabria. Se ven  tres masas de agua:
- Extremo Izquierda: Embalse de Vega del Conde (Sanabria, Zamora)
- Izquierda: Laguna de las Yeguas (Sanabria, Zamora), justo al norte de la famosa Laguna de los Peces a la que se sube por la carretera.
- Derecha: Lago de Truchillas (La Cabrera, León)

Así es todo aquello. Embalse de la Vega del Conde (Sanabria, Zamora). Imagen de finales de mayo de 2014:






Valle Alto del Tera, Peña Trevinca y Vega del Conde el 17 de mayo de 2016:















http://www.rutasmontanaasturias.com/2016/05/ruta-pena-trevinca-laguna-peces.html

Pues así más o menos era la zona quemada en el lado de León. Más vertical y abrupto que el lado zamorano. Una pena.

Hábitats de interés comunitario afectados por el incendio:




https://twitter.com/nachofelpete


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 21:06)

Reforço de meios intenso em Oleiros. Na TVI24 pelas 20h a situação parecia agressiva ainda. Continua com 3 frentes.
CMTV avança agora com 8 casas destruídas... Continua com grande intensidade. 706 operacionais.


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2017 às 21:08)

foto que tirei do inicio do incêndio da Penajóia, Lamego que começou ao fim da tarde
ainda ativo neste momento


----------



## kikofra (24 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

Oito casas de primeira habitação foram, esta quinta-feira, destruídas pelo incêndio que lavra desde quarta-feira em Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, o presidente da Câmara, Fernando Jorge, disse que sete casas foram destruídas no Orvalho e uma em A-de-Moço.

"E ainda vão arder mais", perspetivou, ao início da noite.

O incêndio "está muito forte, com uma força brutal", com "três ou quatro frentes dentro do concelho" e ainda uma "frente para Castelo Branco e outra para o Fundão".

O autarca disse também que foram evacuadas várias aldeias, nomeadamente Silvosa, Vinha, Cardosa e Sarnadas de São Simão.

"O incêndio está incontrolável", repetiu.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/cas...io-destroi-oito-casas-em-oleiros-8726343.html


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 22:51)

Estranha coisa que está a acontecer. Há coisa de 30 min reparei num meio aéreo no incêndio de Oleiros. Visto ser um heli pesado, pensei ser erro (não tiraram algum meio aéreo do registo). Mas o número aumentou para 2.. Será INEM?


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2017 às 23:17)

Poderá ser da tropa com câmeras térmicas 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AJB (24 Ago 2017 às 23:18)

Sic noticias a pouco confirma que os dois incendios da Guarda, um ainda ativo, o outro dominado esta noite, foram provocados por maos terroristas...terroristas por causa dos inadmissiveis comportamentos negligentes! Um outro, mais pequeno mas muito mediatico, foi em Sintra e com nove hectares...causa? Um churrasco numa habitacao!! 
10 milhoes de terroristas...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2017 às 23:24)

vagas disse:


> Poderá ser da tropa com câmeras térmicas
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


Não eram apenas aviões? Pensava que isso só ia ser feito durante o estado de calamidade.


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2017 às 23:30)

AJB disse:


> Sic noticias a pouco confirma que os dois incendios da Guarda, um ainda ativo, o outro dominado esta noite, foram provocados por maos terroristas...terroristas por causa dos inadmissiveis comportamentos negligentes! Um outro, mais pequeno mas muito mediatico, foi em Sintra e com nove hectares...causa? Um churrasco numa habitacao!!
> 10 milhoes de terroristas...



Este tipo de comportamentos de risco causam milhares de ignições todos os anos, mas dá mais mediatismo aos Martas Soares desta vida dizer que fazem parte de uma onda terrorista que tem a missão de carbonizar o País...


----------



## hurricane (24 Ago 2017 às 23:46)

Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que o interior do país está com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC há quase 3 meses seguidos? Nunca me lembro de tal coisa.


----------



## ruijacome (24 Ago 2017 às 23:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não eram apenas aviões? Pensava que isso só ia ser feito durante o estado de calamidade.



Devem ser do INEM visto que os bombardeiros não podem voar de noite


----------



## nelson972 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:22)

kikofra disse:


> alguem sabe onde é que os aviões iam encher no fogo de porto de mos? é que aquela zona nao tem grande agua


O canadair reabastecer em Castelo de bode. Os FireBoss não sei, talvez fossem lá também. Os helis, abastecem em reservatórios construídos para esse efeito nas redondezas. 
Há um no heliporto de Alcaria, 




um nos moinhos velhos em Mira de Aire 




e outro no chão das pias, em s. Bento. Na segunda feira ao meu dia vi 2 helis ligeiros, 2 pumas um canadair e soube que mais tarde participaram também 2 FireBoss. 


Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2017 às 10:00)

A Estimativa do EFFIS indicava que área ardida contabilizada até ontem no incêndio da Guarda (Fernão Joanes) era de *497ha* e no de Oleiros (Selada das Pedras) era de *931ha*. São mais uns hectares a juntar aos números negros de área ardida que já temos.


----------



## AJB (25 Ago 2017 às 10:05)

MSantos disse:


> Este tipo de comportamentos de risco causam milhares de ignições todos os anos, mas dá mais mediatismo aos Martas Soares desta vida dizer que fazem parte de uma onda terrorista que tem a missão de carbonizar o País...


Claramente!
Mas atenção, respeito as convicções dos companheiros do forum que acham haver aqui criminalidade organizada...não concordo, mas respeito!
A propósito, vou aqui cometer uma pequena "inconfidência"...esta semana em conversa com um inspetor da PJ, sobre essa tal onda terrorista que tanta gente fala, ele dizia me que em 12 anos de trabalho nesta área apenas deteve UM individuo que andava a colocar fogo por ordem de um outro...de resto quase todos os incendiários que apanham, são uns pobres coitados alcoólicos, pessoas com perturbações mentais, ou com intuito de prejudicar o vizinho!
Ha naturalmente, nunca o neguei, intuito doloso em MUITAS ocorrências, mas fazer dessas a grande maioria não posso concordar!
Então este ano é gritante o numero de reacendimentos, dada a situação de seca meteo. É gritante o numero de incêndios que nascem de um incêndio inicial (os saltos ou projeções, como lhe queiram chamar)...
Claro que é mais fácil acreditar em teorias de terrorismo ou de interesses ao nivel de grandes cupulas...isso desculpabiliza o povo e descansa pois acreditamos que eliminando esses terroristas seriamos um país sem fogo!
Convido esta comunidade técnica meteorolista a fazer uma reflexão: preferem acreditar no que os modelos meteo (GFS e ECM) preveem ou preferem ler as previsões do seringador (acho que é assim que se chama e sem nenhum tipo de perjúrio para com ele)?


----------



## AJB (25 Ago 2017 às 10:06)

MSantos disse:


> A Estimativa do EFFIS indicava que área ardida contabilizada até ontem no incêndio da Guarda (Fernão Joanes) era de *497ha* e no de Oleiros (Selada das Pedras) era de *931ha*. São mais uns hectares a juntar aos números negros de área ardida que já temos.


Só?! Hum...parece me que a contabilidade final será muito superior...no de Oleiros que referes não acredito que fique por menos de 5000 ha...de qualquer forma este ano passamos os 200 000 ha infelizmente..


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2017 às 10:15)

AJB disse:


> Só?! Hum...parece me que a contabilidade final será muito superior...no de Oleiros que referes não acredito que fique por menos de 5000 ha...de qualquer forma este ano passamos os 200 000 ha infelizmente..



As estimativas ao que parece têm sempre um dia de atraso, a que saiu ontem refere-se à área ardida de anteontem, certamente agora  já será muito mais, o incêndio da Guarda já deverá ter passado os 2000mil ha.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

No site da RTP adiantam que a extensão ardida em Oleiros já vai nos 10 000 hectares; 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/meios-de-combate-a-incendios-concentram-se-em-oleiros_n1023091

*Dez mil hectares calcinados*
As chamas que lavram desde quarta-feira em Oleiros já destruíram pelo menos dez mil hectares de floresta, nas contas do presidente da Câmara Municipal, Fernando Jorge.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2017 às 10:32)

Paulo H disse:


> No site da RTP adiantam que a extensão ardida em Oleiros já vai nos 10 000 hectares;
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/meios-de-combate-a-incendios-concentram-se-em-oleiros_n1023091
> 
> ...



Provavelmente a junção da área ardida dois incêndios que ainda estão em curso no concelho. 

Uma grande destruição do património florestal na Zona Centro do País este ano, infelizmente não é inédita e se nada mudar daqui a uns 10 anos irá tornar a repetir-se...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2017 às 11:03)

MSantos disse:


> Provavelmente a junção da área ardida dois incêndios que ainda estão em curso no concelho.
> 
> Uma grande destruição do património florestal na Zona Centro do País este ano, infelizmente não é inédita e se nada mudar daqui a uns 10 anos irá tornar a repetir-se...



E agora dizer às pessoas que têm de cortar o mato? Qual a motivação? O que há para proteger?

É muito triste.. Tudo se repete: 
1º mês - Despontam os fetos e rebentam novos brotos de eucalipto nos troncos ardidos
Primavera - Rebentam mais mimosas e os eucaliptos já vão com 30-50cm. O mato nasce e domina. Nascem pinheiros.
1º ano - Eucaliptos (1m), mimosas rebentam 4 ou 5 em cada uma que foi queimada, os pinheiros nascidos têm 10-15cm. O mato cresce até 30cm.
2º ano - Eucaliptos (2m), mimosas (2-3m), os pinheiros nascidos têm 20-40cm e muito bastos. O mato cresce até 80cm.
3º ano - Eucaliptos (4m), mimosas (3-4m), os pinheiros nascidos têm 50-100cm. O mato cresce até 100cm.
(...)
10º ano - Eucaliptos (10-12m), mimosas (7-10m), os pinheiros têm 5-6m, muito bastos. O mato cresce até 1,5m.
(...)
15º ano - Eucaliptos (15-20m), mimosas (10-12m), os pinheiros têm 8-10m, ainda bastos, alguns vão secando. O mato cresce até 2m em alguns locais.
SEM FOGOS:
30º ano - Eucaliptos (30-40m), mimosas (10-12m), os pinheiros têm 15-18m. Desaparece 80% do mato, por causa do ensombramento.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Ago 2017 às 11:47)

*Incêndio de Oleiros: mão criminosa*

"(...)Recorde-se que a Rádio Condestável conseguiu apurar junto de populares que um homem, cuja idade se desconhece, foi identificado pela GNR como suspeito pela origem deste incêndio. A GNR procederá agora a outras investigações tendentes a esclarecer o envolvimento deste indivíduo no incêndio."

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...ntinua-ativo-e-ja-destruiu-casas-de-habitacao


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2017 às 15:04)

Há uma zona com tendência para grandes fogos cíclicos e desastrosos que ainda não se falou neste ano, falo das Serras Algarvias, principalmente Monchique que já não arde há uns anos. (Espero não estar a falar cedo de mais).


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

MSantos disse:


> Há uma zona com tendência para grandes fogos cíclicos e desastrosos que ainda não se falou neste ano, falo das Serras Algarvias, principalmente Monchique que já não arde há uns anos. (Espero não estar a falar cedo de mais).


Monchique ardeu o ano passado, penso eu.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2017 às 15:15)

MSantos disse:


> Há uma zona com tendência para grandes fogos cíclicos e desastrosos que ainda não se falou neste ano, falo das Serras Algarvias, principalmente Monchique que já não arde há uns anos. (Espero não estar a falar cedo de mais).


Isso e a Serra de São Mamede. Tem havido algumas ocorrências que são falsos alarmes e geralmente enviam logo meios aéreos e uma boa quantidade de meios terrestres, definitivamente há paranóia quanto à Serra. E com razão. 2003 foi horrível o suficiente.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2017 às 15:28)

jonas disse:


> Monchique ardeu o ano passado, penso eu.



Nada que se compare com o que aconteceu em 2003, em que arderam largos milhares de hectares no Interior dos concelhos do Barlavento Algarvio, foi desde Aljezur a Lagos, passando por Monchique e Silves e até Odemira não escapou. Está ali uma bomba à espera de rebentar...


----------



## AJB (25 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

Para lá de S. Mamede e Monchique ha ainda o Caldeirão...


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2017 às 16:24)

2 frentes - Selada das Pedras, Oleiros, 584op, 9 MA
1 frente - Poeiros, Oleiros, 354op, 6MA
Mondim de Basto, 91op, 3MA
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, 41op, 2MA
Celorico de Basto , 31op, 1MA


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

Oleiros aumenta para 3 frentes no maior incêndio.
Entretanto um incêndio em Vimioso, que o local onde esta a deflagrar e em "Espanha".


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2017 às 18:41)

Yep, parece que temos um incêndio além-fronteiras que deve ter passado para este lado. Ou então estamos a ajudar no combate.


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

pelo sat24, o IF Oleiros deve estar medonho


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2017 às 20:17)

MSantos disse:


> Nada que se compare com o que aconteceu em 2003, em que arderam largos milhares de hectares no Interior dos concelhos do Barlavento Algarvio, foi desde Aljezur a Lagos, passando por Monchique e Silves e até Odemira não escapou. Está ali uma bomba à espera de rebentar...



Nada mesmo, não tem comparação, o incêndio do ano passado com o de 2003, no ano passado, só ardeu o flanco sul da serra entre Caldas de Monchique e o Autódromo do Algarve.

A ver, se a bomba não rebenta em Setembro, não te esqueças que em 2003, a bomba rebentou a 11 de Setembro de 2003.



AJB disse:


> Para lá de S. Mamede e Monchique ha ainda o Caldeirão...



Caldeirão, não tem condições para um grande incêndio, o de 2004 e o de 2012 ainda as marcas são visíveis. No Caldeirão, já passou a época, que é em Julho.


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2017 às 21:02)

Incêndio em F. De Castelo Rodrigo com 2 frentes.


----------



## criz0r (25 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

Incêndio de Oleiros já devastou o famoso Trilho dos Apalaches segundo o Presidente da Autarquia, um investimento de 200 mil euros com vias Ferratas, inúmeros passadiços em madeira que foram consumidos pelo fogo e uma paisagem lindíssima verdejante.


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

Só nos dois IF Oleiros, já consta no EFFIS 7500 ha no total.. Na TVI, penso, já falavam em 15 000 ha


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

No briefing da ANPC às 19h, consideraram o incêndio de Oleiros como sendo apenas um (devem-se ter juntado), mas ainda assim com duas ocorrências (porque foram dois focos diferentes). Portanto será seguro dizer que no terreno estão cerca de 1066 operacionais neste momento... A prova disto é que o Sec. Estado do MAI está nos dois incêndios ao mesmo tempo também. 
Mesmo assim, parece que estão a coordenar os esforços entre os dois focos.


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2017 às 22:45)

Em V.P. De Aguiar, 100 opr combatem um incêndio que começou á noite...


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Ago 2017 às 23:55)

Realmente, o IF Vimioso, é mesmo em Espanha (país), pelos vistos...  Pensei que fosse a terra que se chamasse Espanha...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2017 às 00:11)

Deve ter sido algum incêndio que está perto da fronteira, ou então operacionais chamados para ajudar ali.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2017 às 00:25)

Presidente da República em Oleiros. Está em direto nas TV's também. Não aconteceu nada, foi apenas acompanhar as operações.


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Ago 2017 às 01:17)

http://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/ince...-castelo-branco-vindo-de-oleiros-8729018.html
Estão a tentar dominar os IF Oleiros esta noite / madrugada....


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2017 às 02:00)

Já 83 operacionais em Pinhel. Não consta das significativas, apesar de estar em curso desde as 21h.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2017 às 08:54)

Olheiros dominado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2017 às 09:00)

Agora vai acalmar finalmente.Esperemos que a seguir não venha outra vaga de calor.


----------



## dASk (26 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

Incêndio significativo em Belverde (Seixal) a deixar a margem sul com uma nébula imensa de fumo ao nível do solo!!


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

incêndios acima dos 60 bombeiros em Amarante e Seixal, acima dos 40 em Vimioso e VN Foz Côa


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

Comecei agora mesmo a avistar o fumo do incendio de Rio Maior, em Outeiro da Cortiçada, que conta já com 41 operacionais, 9 veiculos e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

Mais um incêndio em Abrantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

Incêndio na Serra de Monchique, em Vale do Boi, já dominado com 101 operacionais, 22 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2017 às 23:00)

neste momento 2 incêndios no Parque Natural do DOuro Internacional, em Freixo de Espada à Cinta com 108 bombeiros e Miranda do DOuro com 61
ainda incendios em
Pinhel, 35bomb
Foz Coa, 34bomb
Sta Marta de Penaguião, 46bomb


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2017 às 23:18)

Os dois que estão a lavrar em parque natural têm 3 frentes.
Situação complicada também em
https://m.facebook.com/BombeirosVoluntariosFCR/.
Situação complicada, espero que amanha chova.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...=auto-tw&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

*Incêndio iniciado em Espanha isolou aldeia no Douro*
Um incêndio florestal que começou em Espanha galgou o rio Douro e alastrou a Miranda do Douro, tendo chegado a isolar a localidade de Barrocal do Douro, segundo disse à agência Lusa, fonte da Proteção Civil municipal.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, o incêndio está a preocupar a população do Barrocal do Douro, em Picote, concelho de Miranda do Douro, depois de a localidade ter ficado isolada do resto do concelho durante duas horas.

Segundo avançou à agência Lusa, o presidente da câmara de Miranda do Douro, no distrito de Bragança, Artur Nunes, o fogo começou em Espanha mas, por volta das 20:00, as chamas conseguiram "galgar" o rio Douro.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2017 às 01:32)

jonas disse:


> Os dois que estão a lavrar em parque natural têm 3 frentes.
> Situação complicada também em
> https://m.facebook.com/BombeirosVoluntariosFCR/.
> Situação complicada, espero que amanha chova.



Conheço bem a realidade de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, no final do Verão é tempo dos pastores precederem à renovação de pastagens através do fogo, os fogos são quase sempre colocados de noite e na véspera de dias em que se prevê precipitação, no ano passado desde o meio de Agosto e o Fim de Setembro foram cerca de 30 ignições só em Vilar de Amargo, uma pequena aldeia com menos de 200 habitantes.

Durante o ano passado foram muitas as noites mal dormidas nesta altura já que era o técnico florestal responsável pela Reserva da Faia Brava e pela ZIF local, esta é uma área com importante regeneração de natural de bosque e matagal mediterrâneo sem incêndios desde 2003, esperemos que assim continue.


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2017 às 11:45)

Incêndio em Penamacor eclodiu há menos de 1h, e já conta com 154 opr e 4 MA.
Continuam ativos os de F.E á Cinta, V.N de Foz Coa, Pinhel e Celorico da Beira.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 13:05)

Parece que o de Pinhel foi reativação. Nem com o tempo mais favorável alguns dos fogos dão tréguas.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 13:43)

Mais um incêndio no concelho do Gavião...





Edit: já com 63 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos.
Edit 2: Dominado.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2017 às 16:58)

incêndio não muito longe daqui, vejo o fumo que tem estado a aumentar, Foros da Charneca faz fronteira com o concelho de Coruche:






edit: 67op e 18veiculos


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

Picote e Poiares reativaram.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2017 às 17:41)

david 6 disse:


> incêndio não muito longe daqui, vejo o fumo que tem estado a aumentar, Foros da Charneca faz fronteira com o concelho de Coruche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




já se encontra em fase de resolução, confirmo, deixei de ver fumo, tem 87op e 25 veiculos


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2017 às 21:47)

neste momento

1 frente - Pinhel, 109op
2 frentes - Celorico da Beira, 138
3 frentes - Sernancelhe, 160
1 frente - Guarda, 197


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2017 às 18:56)

Impressionante a área ardida na Guarda e Freixo de Espada á Cinta: 4 000 ha em cada!!
E em Oleiros, 5 000 ha, sabendo que a comunicação social afirma "mais que 10 000ha", e o IF  ainda não estava dominado...


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 16:01)

Quatro pequenas ocorrências de incêndios causadas pela trovoada em São Mamede.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2017 às 16:46)

As condições meteorológicas vão começar a complicar-se a partir de amanhã, a respeito de incêndios...apesar da chuva..


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 17:27)

Mais uma vez dois incêndios a coincidir com a localização de células com atividade elétrica:





Complicado o de Gáfete com 2 meios aéreos e 55 operacionais.


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 18:31)

Começa o vento e aparece o suspeito do costume, incêndio a Norte daqui, parece ser a alguns quarteirões atrás do Estádio de Alvalade.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 14:32)

Deve ser até arder o último hectare, não? Não há praticamente nada para arder ali.

Edit: 69 operacionais.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 14:47)

@SpiderVV Espero bem que não seja a encosta ainda verde junto à Barragem de Belver, e´porque não há simplesmente nada para arder ali.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 14:52)

Parece já estar resolvido. Nem a dominado passou, passou logo a extinto. Nestas situações por vezes são falsos alarmes quando isso acontece, mas deve ter sido apenas resolvido rapidamente, com tanta mobilização de meios.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 14:55)

Ou muito provavelmente o vento terá levado esse foco para uma área queimada. Sinceramente, quando lá estive no passado fim de semana vi tanto preto que só pode ter sido mesmo essa encosta que falei e um pouco de verde que ficou perto do Castelo.


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2017 às 15:53)

ouvi várias sirenes  e quase logo a seguir o helicoptero... mas não consigo localizar daqui de casa onde é


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 15:54)

O incêndio de Odivelas deve estar complicado, aqui em Almada estão a cair algumas fagulhas e o fumo é muito intenso.


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2017 às 16:05)

huguh disse:


> ouvi várias sirenes  e quase logo a seguir o helicoptero... mas não consigo localizar daqui de casa onde é



rapidamente extinto... talvez por isso não tenha visto nada


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2017 às 16:16)

Em Caminha 63 opr e 3 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Set 2017 às 16:17)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ra-na-localidade-de-vale-do-forno-em-odivelas


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2017 às 17:52)

o incêndio de Odivelas é perto de zona urbana daí o numero de bombeiros.
pelo que vi no google earth, Vale do forno nem é uma localidade, é mesmo um bairro/zona residencial


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2017 às 18:23)

IF  de Caminha com mais de 100 opr e 3 MA.


----------



## robinetinidol (1 Set 2017 às 19:07)

De Coimbra avisto muito fumo do IF Cantanhede. Ha 20 minutos estava com força..


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 19:55)

Os terroristas preferem dormir ou ir para a discoteca em vez de atear fogos


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 20:05)

Caminha:


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2017 às 20:55)

Caminha já dominado
entretanto 80 bombeiros em Loures


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2017 às 08:04)

Olhei para Sul e vejo o incêndio de Canelas.
Grande incêndio.
Vou passar a A4 a ir para o Porto, de la deve ver-se melhor o perímetro do incêndio.


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2017 às 12:31)

138 bombeiros em Penafiel e 8 meios aéreos. incendio com uma frente.
em Torres Novas, 86 bombeiros e 1 MA


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2017 às 16:25)

incendio de Penafiel já esteve controlado mas reativou de novo
191 bombeiros e 4 meios aéreos


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2017 às 16:25)

Incendio em Torres Novas, em Almonda, já em conclusão.


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2017 às 17:22)

Outro incêndio em Penafiel.Em Capela.Estou em Viseu, portanto não consigo ver os incendios


----------



## Stinger (2 Set 2017 às 17:42)

Vista para a serra de pias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Reativação violenta em Penafiel pelos vistos, três frentes neste momento.


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2017 às 17:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reativação violenta em Penafiel pelos vistos, três frentes neste momento.


Espero que não passe para o lado de Castelo de Paiva.
Pelos vistos já chegou a Melres, segundo a comunicação social


----------



## Stinger (2 Set 2017 às 17:57)

Passou agora uma aeronave
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2017 às 18:41)

Aqui de Gondomar tb se vê o incêndio de Penafiel 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2017 às 18:54)

Entretanto chegado a Portalegre ainda se via uma muito leve pluma de fumo em São Mamede de um incêndio que houve hoje, muito perto de onde começou o grande incêndio de 2003. Ainda reuniu cerca de 85 operacionais mas foi dominado.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2017 às 18:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto chegado a Portalegre ainda se via uma muito leve pluma de fumo em São Mamede de um incêndio que houve hoje, muito perto de onde começou o grande incêndio de 2003. Ainda reuniu cerca de 85 operacionais mas foi dominado.


Foi em São Julião,felizmente que foi rapidamente dominado.
Edit: Soube agora por familiares meus, que o fogo andou perto de uma casa que tenho em São Julião, houve pessoas que perderam alguns bens, afinal não foi assim tão simples como pensava, o que vale é que os populares rapidamente combateram o fogo antes dos bombeiros chegarem se não tinha acontecido algo pior.


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2017 às 18:59)

quase 300 operacionais já em Penafiel e 7 meios aéreos
baixou para 2 frentes...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2017 às 19:56)

Ninguém tem fotos do incendio de Penafiel?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2017 às 00:52)

ainda continua o incendio de Penafiel, agora com uma frente
327 operacionais


----------



## rokleon (3 Set 2017 às 11:57)

Penafiel em conclusão. Relativamente perto, em curso está o de Paredes que iniciou hoje.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2017 às 14:15)

Área ardida do incêndio de Penafiel?alguém arranja?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2017 às 17:41)

Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei ontem, nuvem de fumo dos incêndios de Penafiel a invadir a zona do Porto e Gaia :


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2017 às 19:54)

incendio complicado na Covilhã com quase 300 bombeiros e 11 meios aéreos


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2017 às 20:48)

Em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo quase 100 bombeiros também


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Outros 2 incêndio na Covilhã.
Perto um do outro.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2017 às 00:09)

muito trabalho para os bombeiros hoje

1 frente - Abuceira, Covilhã, 319 operacionais
2 frentes - Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, 166op
1 frente - Portela, Covilhã, 105op
Azambuja, 120op
Abrantes, 110op


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2017 às 00:14)

3 frentes na Azambuja!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2017 às 00:55)

Apenas um mês depois...


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2017 às 12:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apenas um mês depois...



Incrível a área ardida ao longo do rio Zêzere.


----------



## criz0r (4 Set 2017 às 20:21)

Bom registo @Tiagolco obrigado pela partilha .
São muitas "cicatrizes" para um País tão pequeno..


----------



## jkmc (4 Set 2017 às 22:44)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economi...da-pelos-incendios-caiu-45-por-cento_v1025083

Os prejuizos sao incalculaveis...
Mais os lucros de alguns sao bem reais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:09)

Começou agora um incêndio a 2Km da minha casa em São Mamede. Deve ser apagado rápido, já lá está um meio aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou agora um incêndio a 2Km da minha casa em São Mamede. Deve ser apagado rápido, já lá está um meio aéreo.


O fogo está a ficar maior...


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 15:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O fogo está a ficar maior...


47 opr e 1 MA no local.
Como esta agora?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 15:31)

jonas disse:


> 47 opr e 1 MA no local.
> Como esta agora?


Deve ter sido extinto. Já não se vê fumo mas o helicóptero continua a despejar água...


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 15:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deve ter sido extinto. Já não se vê fumo mas o helicóptero continua a despejar água...


Em resolução.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2017 às 16:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deve ter sido extinto. Já não se vê fumo mas o helicóptero continua a despejar água...


daqui de Fátima não vi nada, pois nao tenho vista para essa área! Então, chegou a assustar? a localização foi modificada na ANPC e era numa zona com muito pinhal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2017 às 16:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> daqui de Fátima não vi nada, pois nao tenho vista para essa área! Então, chegou a assustar? a localização foi modificada na ANPC e era numa zona com muito pinhal...


Não chegou a ser porque veio logo o meio aéreo. Foi imediatamente atacado.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2017 às 16:03)

Quando fui à varanda parecia me haver um incêndio para a zona de Abrantes.... agora fui ao site, e confirma-se  Por vezes, devido ás nuvens e horizonte, pode parecer um incêndio e não ser, mas neste caso sim


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2017 às 16:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não chegou a ser porque veio logo o meio aéreo. Foi imediatamente atacado.


se estivesse muito vento e muito calor, nem quero imaginar...


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 16:22)

Outra vez na Covilhã 63 opr e 4 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2017 às 17:54)

185 operacionais na Covilhã com 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2017 às 18:00)

Incêndio em São Marcos da Serra, só com 2 meios aéreos, só com 15 minutos, mas sem meios terrestres, é longe das corporações.

Edit: 34 operacionais e 5 veículos na zona de Boião


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2017 às 18:11)

Tendo em conta que 90% do Concelho já ardeu, penso que os últimos 10% estarão a caminho. Só mesmo neste País.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 18:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em São Marcos da Serra, só com 2 meios aéreos, só com 15 minutos, mas sem meios terrestres, é longe das corporações.
> 
> Edit: 34 operacionais e 5 veículos na zona de Boião


Em conclusão.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2017 às 18:55)

quase 300 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos na Covilhã
pelo que deu na tvi24 parece estar complicado. incendio que começou ao lado do local em que o outro tinha sido apagado...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2017 às 19:40)

Parece ter duas frentes. Esta noite já não vai ser tão favorável à sua extinção.


----------



## AJB (5 Set 2017 às 19:54)

huguh disse:


> quase 300 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos na Covilhã
> pelo que deu na tvi24 parece estar complicado. incendio que começou ao lado do local em que o outro tinha sido apagado...


Reacendimento??


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2017 às 20:01)

Reacendimentos não contam como ocorrências novas, a ANPC coloca no POSIT literalmente "reativação" sempre que isso acontece.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2017 às 20:10)

Reacendimento não, é nova ocorrencia.
e ainda há uns dias prenderam o alegado autor desse incendio... parece que há mais gente com a mão quente por ali.

incêndio com 2 frentes na Covilhã


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2017 às 21:37)

A hora desta notícia (18:05 h) o incendio tinha só 1 frente:
http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/cas...-aereos-combatem-fogo-na-covilha-8750084.html
Outra noticia:
https://www.bps.pt/2017/09/05/covilha-incendio-devera-ficar-extinto-durante-a-noite/
Esperemos que sim, apesar de segundo os modelos o vento aumentar a partir das 00h.


----------



## AJB (5 Set 2017 às 21:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reacendimentos não contam como ocorrências novas, a ANPC coloca no POSIT literalmente "reativação" sempre que isso acontece.


Mas podem avaliar mal ou nao?


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2017 às 22:54)

Às 21:30, NA CMTV, as chamas estavam enormes...  e pelos vistos o IF de Domingo reactivou


----------



## AJB (5 Set 2017 às 23:09)

Entao afinal foi reativacao??!! E eu ja a pensar que tinham sido os sacanas dos terroristas!!! Um foi preso, mas a rede e extensa!!
Ainda ha quem acredite na carochinha...


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2017 às 23:45)

pelo que percebi, este de hoje, é nova ignição. Nota-se bem pelo mapa, se a indicação estiver correta: juntando o EFFIS (área ardida), com o ponto de inicio do de hoje, ainda deve ser uma distância de 2-3 km... O de Domingo terá reativado também de tarde.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2017 às 23:58)

incêndio da Covilhã dominado!
e sim foi nova ocorrência, não foi reacendimento nenhum.


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2017 às 00:06)

Entao mas ha ou nao reativacao??


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2017 às 15:15)

incêndio em Aljezur com mais de 60 bombeiros e 2 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2017 às 17:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Área ardida do incêndio de Penafiel?alguém arranja?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


550 hectares


----------



## Stinger (6 Set 2017 às 17:35)

Incendio em sao roque porto ... Mais alguém viu ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2017 às 17:37)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio em sao roque porto ... Mais alguém viu ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Sim era bem visível da Serra de Valongo.ardia bem a cerca de 40 minutos.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2017 às 17:38)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio em sao roque porto ... Mais alguém viu ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Estou a ver, vem das zona do porto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2017 às 19:10)

robinetinidol disse:


> 550 hectares


Foi mais. Entre 650 e 700


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2017 às 21:15)

Incêndio em mato perto daqui, cheira bem a queimado. 12 operacionais.







Edit: Resolvido. Pouco há para arder naquela zona mas ainda deu para cheirar a queimado.


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2017 às 21:34)

Uma foto tirada para Vila do Tortosendo do fatídico dia de domingo dia 20 Agosto, fogo começou sábado a tarde, na encosta da Covilhã, do lado direito da foto, e durante a noite se espalhou pelos montes, esta foto foi tirada ao meio da manhã e eu pela encosta a defender a minha propriedade, que neste momento estava nos arredores. Já a localidade da Bouça, por de trás do fumo, a população estava aflita com o fogo e muito fumo, mal se conseguia respirar.
Digo-vos que vale a pena fazer prevenção, eu tinha a quinta limpa e limpei algumas zonas a volta, em terrenos que não me pertencem, parece que já adivinhava, e foi mais fácil extinguir o fogo que queria entrar, embora as propagações também dificultavam a vida, mas sempre atentos e activos la conseguimos.
Espero que a partir de agora este inferno acabe.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2017 às 23:20)

AJB disse:


> Foi mais. Entre 650 e 700


Pois, quando vi no EFFIS dizia isso...


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2017 às 00:08)

incêndio em Vimioso desde as 18h, acima dos 120 bombeiros e com 2 frentes ainda


----------



## Stinger (7 Set 2017 às 13:47)

Incendio serra de santa justa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 14:02)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio serra de santa justa
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Acho que vejo o fumo daqui.
Como parece dai?


----------



## Stinger (7 Set 2017 às 14:05)

Nao é na santa justa mas mais para o lado direito da mesma para valongo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 14:12)

Stinger disse:


> Nao é na santa justa mas mais para o lado direito da mesma para valongo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Para o lado da serra de pias?


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2017 às 14:13)

Já avisto daqui uma coluna de fumo do incendio de Rio Maior, conta já com 64 operacionais, 16 veiculos de 2 meios áereos.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 14:33)

Daqui o incêndio de Campo parece estar a melhorar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2017 às 14:42)

Incêndio em Oliveira do Hospital com cerca de meia-hora já tem 146 operacionais, 32 MT e 4 MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2017 às 14:52)




----------



## huguh (7 Set 2017 às 15:05)

incendio de Santarém com quase 80 bombeiros e em Oliv. do Hospital já 214 operacionais com 6 meios aéreos

EDIT: 257op, 7 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2017 às 15:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já avisto daqui uma coluna de fumo do incendio de Rio Maior, conta já com 64 operacionais, 16 veiculos de 2 meios áereos.


Como está a evoluir o IF?


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2017 às 15:45)

IF Covilhã reacende!!!


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 16:07)

Incendio a ENE daqui, a começar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Set 2017 às 16:09)

Aqui por Alhandra vai caíndo cinza, provavelmente do incêndio de Alenquer, não deve estar fácil


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2017 às 18:12)

robinetinidol disse:


> Como está a evoluir o IF?



Eu cerca de uma hora depois do inicio do IF, notava-se que ele estava a começar a ceder ao meios, pois o fumo já era bem menos. 
Já está em "conclusão".


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2017 às 19:15)

Covilhã:






Alcobaça:


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 19:37)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-di...o-activo-na-lombada-da-ponta-do-sol-EX1990053

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/gov...a-de-fogo-posto-nas-serras-da-tabua-NG1989906

@Hawk como foi/está a ser o desempenho das avionetas? 

O fumo lá vai aparecendo no satélite.






Ao que parece há incêndios desde ontem.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2017 às 19:38)

Valpaços com 80 opr e 2 MA .


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Orion disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-di...o-activo-na-lombada-da-ponta-do-sol-EX1990053
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/gov...a-de-fogo-posto-nas-serras-da-tabua-NG1989906
> 
> ...



Não existem aeronaves no POCIF Madeira deste ano. O serviço,  ser contratado, será no Verão de 2018. 

O fogo tem lavrado essencialmente em aéra completamente inacessível a meios terrestres. Das fotos que vi às primeiras horas do dia de ontem, meia dúzia de descargas de um helicóptero tinham resolvido o problema. Ao invés temos há mais de 40 horas, 60 homens e 15 veículos a ver o fogo a descer e a subir a encosta.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 19:58)

Hawk disse:


> Não existem aeronaves no POCIF Madeira deste ano. O serviço,  ser contratado, será no Verão de 2018.
> 
> O fogo tem lavrado essencialmente em aéra completamente inacessível a meios terrestres. Das fotos que vi às primeiras horas do dia de ontem, meia dúzia de descargas de um helicóptero tinham resolvido o problema. Ao invés temos há mais de 40 horas, 60 homens e 15 veículos a ver o fogo a descer e a subir a encosta.



Oh pena 

Em relação a isto... acho um pouco exagerado o termo 'condições extremas' já que há outras condições bem mais adversas mas olho para a estação do Lombo da Terça (IPMA) e vejo ventos médios que não baixam dos 50 km/h e já subiram até aos 65 km/h (pena que não regista as rajadas). É mais forte do que eu: volto sempre às minhas dúvidas sobre a operacionalidade.

Procurei mas não encontrei. Sabes a que altitude está a referida estação?


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Orion disse:


> Oh pena
> 
> Em relação a isto... acho um pouco exagerado o termo 'condições extremas' já que há outras condições bem mais adversas mas olho para a estação do Lombo da Terça (IPMA) e vejo ventos médios que não baixam dos 50 km/h e já subiram até aos 65 km/h (pena que não regista as rajadas). É mais forte do que eu: volto sempre às minhas dúvidas sobre a operacionalidade.
> 
> Procurei mas não encontrei. Sabes a que altitude está a referida estação?



Lombo da Terça deve andar à volta dos 900 metros.

As "condições extremas" penso que se referem ao vento. Pelos menos a previsão descritiva do IPMA apontava para rajadas de 80 km/h nas terras altas da Madeira o que pode ser considerado extremo no combate aos fogos.

O fogo chegou a lavrar o Paúl da Serra (cuja estacão de referência é Bica da Cana). Não tem anemómetro mas teve HR a rondar os 10%, o que também pode ser considerado "extremo".


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 20:10)

Hawk disse:


> As "condições extremas" penso que se referem ao vento. Pelos menos a previsão descritiva do IPMA apontava para rajadas de 80 km/h nas terras altas da Madeira o que pode ser considerado extremo no combate aos fogos.
> 
> O fogo chegou a lavrar o Paúl da Serra (cuja estacão de referência é Bica da Cana). Não tem anemómetro mas teve HR a rondar os 10%, o que também pode ser considerado "extremo".



Quando eu escrevi que poderia ser muito pior referia-me, claro, à temperatura. Nas condições extremas, para mim, não há muito que possa piorar. Neste caso diria que as condições são 'adversas' ou 'muito adversas'. Enfim, definições


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Orion disse:


> Quando eu escrevi que poderia ser muito pior referia-me, claro, à temperatura. Nas condições extremas, para mim, não há muito que possa piorar. Neste caso diria que as condições são 'adversas' ou 'muito adversas'. Enfim, definições



Uma mera preciosidade. Podia ter sido acrescentado "condições extremas de vento e humidade". Estamos a falar no âmbito do combate a incêndios florestais, não de tempestades de Inverno.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 20:20)

Incêndio já bem grande muito perto aqui do Parque da Paz, zona com imenso mato:







Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2017 às 20:27)

Hawk disse:


> Uma mera preciosidade. Podia ter sido acrescentado "condições extremas de vento e humidade". Estamos a falar no âmbito do combate a incêndios florestais, não de tempestades de Inverno.



Nem tanto. Mas se as condições de hoje são extremas como descrever as condições do incêndio do ano passado?


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2017 às 20:44)

Orion disse:


> Nem tanto. Mas se as condições de hoje são extremas como descrever as condições do incêndio do ano passado?



Isso daria uma longa discussão sobre o peso de cada uma das variáveis, temperatura, humidade e vento na propagação de um incêndio. Mas não me parece adequado para este tópico. A minha opinião pessoal é que o vento tem um papel muito mais preponderante do qualquer uma das outras duas. 

Da mesma forma, se amanhã tiverem previstos cair 500 mm de chuva em Ponta Delgada sem vento será que não se pode falar de condições extremas mesmo que noutra circunstância qualquer tenham caído 500 mm ao mesmo tempo que rajadas de 150 km/h. Como disse, preciosidades inúteis para o tópico.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 21:16)

Está muito complicado o incêndio, já esteve colado ao Parque da Paz e segue agora em direcção ao IC20,












Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2017 às 12:14)

incêndio em Grândola com 160 bombeiros e 4 MA


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2017 às 17:51)

em 15min mais de 100 bomb e 2 MA na Sertã


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2017 às 18:22)

Reativação na Covilhã.
Barcelos com 80 opr e 2 MA.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2017 às 18:40)

Grande nuvem de fumo invade Paredes agora, visibilidade baixa e muito cheiro a queimado .


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2017 às 18:58)

tvi24 em direto da Sertã
complicado o incendio


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2017 às 19:32)

Covilhã e Serta respetivamente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2017 às 21:04)

Sertã com vários grupos de reforço e estradas cortadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 00:03)

Reforço de meios muito intenso na Sertã com 455 operacionais!


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2017 às 00:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reforço de meios muito intenso na Sertã com 455 operacionais!


Casa roubada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2017 às 02:27)

Esperemos que apaguem rápido, a Sertã também é uma bomba relógio, basta uma coisinha para dar para o torto...


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2017 às 07:11)

Ainda estão os dois ativos.
Ambos com 1 frente.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 12:17)

Sertã com 588 operacionais, o vento certamente dificultou o domínio do incêndio.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 15:40)

Daqui de Ourém não se avista nada do IF Sertã, nem um resquício de fumo


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2017 às 15:50)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui de Ourém não se avista nada do IF Sertã, nem um resquício de fumo


Pelo radar parece estar a piorar nas ultimas horas.


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2017 às 15:56)

Covilhã dominado, Sertã continua com 600operacionais e 12 MA
Sever do Vouga com 70 e Sernancelhe com 99 bomb e 2 MA


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2017 às 17:27)

muito cheiro a queimado por aqui
penso que deve ser do incendio de Amarante


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 17:52)

TVI24: (17:50H) IF Sertã terá percorrido mais de 30km, e estará a chegar a Mação e Proença-a-Nova


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2017 às 18:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> TVI24: (17:50H) IF Sertã terá percorrido mais de 30km, e estará a chegar a Mação e Proença-a-Nova


Na parte de Mação vai-se autoextinguir, na de Proença depende da zona.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 18:13)

De Fátima, o que parecia ser nuvens, afinal são os pirocúmulos do IF Sertã... nota-se um cogumelo de fumo a levantar se... e uma base de fumo preto com uma extensão inacreditável.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 18:14)

jonas disse:


> Na parte de Mação vai-se autoextinguir, na de Proença depende da zona.


Não Jonas, em Maçao, até se vires info de pessoal no DB, vai a dirigir-se para a zona de Cardigos, norte de Mação, São Bento e Colos, que é uma zona muito extensa e a única que faltava arder...


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2017 às 18:15)

Grif 01 de Évora acionada para a sertã


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2017 às 19:00)

1 frente na Sertã com 711 operacionais e 13 meios aéreos

3 frentes - Amarante, 57op
2 frentes - Sernancelhe, 116op, 3MA
Santo Tirso, 46op
Viseu, 83op, 1MA
Marco de Canaveses, 46op, 1MA
Sabrosa, 65op, 2MA
Portimão, 64op, 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 19:09)

793 operacionais na Sertã, que reforço!


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2017 às 19:26)

cmtv: uma casa ardeu em Vale Pereiro, Sertã


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 19:34)

Em Portimão como está a situação, alguém sabe?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 19:52)

829 operacionais na Sertã.

Em Portimão 134 operacionais. Há medo de o fogo ir na direção de Monchique mas parecia estar a ir na direção contrária no direto da CMTV.


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2017 às 20:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> 829 operacionais na Sertã.
> 
> Em Portimão 134 operacionais. Há medo de o fogo ir na direção de Monchique mas parecia estar a ir na direção contrária no direto da CMTV.


E como estava o incêndio?
Penso que com a noite a situação se resolva.


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Gruata 01 de Évora acionada para Portimão 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 20:07)

O incêndio não parecia muito violento, mas não sei o quão "direto" era o direto da CMTV. Ainda está lá mais de uma centena de operacionais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2017 às 20:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> 829 operacionais na Sertã.
> 
> Em Portimão 134 operacionais. Há medo de o fogo ir na direção de Monchique mas parecia estar a ir na direção contrária no direto da CMTV.



Para Monchique, com vento de NW, um bocado estranho, o incêndio pode ir é para Silves, isso sim.

A estrada que liga Porto de Lagos a Silves, passando por Odelouca, encontra-se cortada.


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2017 às 20:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> 829 operacionais na Sertã.
> 
> Em Portimão 134 operacionais. Há medo de o fogo ir na direção de Monchique mas parecia estar a ir na direção contrária no direto da CMTV.


Aqui de Monchique não se avista fumo do incêndio de Portimão ...apenas vi a regressa o helicóptero, ao heliporto, isto ao fim do dia ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2017 às 20:52)

Foto de Jorge Gaspar (via Facebook):


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 21:53)

Sertã deve estar completamente descontrolado. Passou a várias frentes, com o IC8 cortado em "vários pontos".


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2017 às 23:00)

IF da Sertã já terá alcançado Vila de Rei, segundo Diário de Bombeiro... E Mação... E Proença a Nova...


----------



## srr (9 Set 2017 às 23:02)

Outro em Mouriscas :~


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 23:24)

E outro foco de incêndio em Proença-a-Nova


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2017 às 00:19)

Já está nas significativas o incêndio acima.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2017 às 00:53)

*Fogo na Sertã pode estar perto de ser dominado*
O incêndio no distrito de Castelo Branco reduziu de intensidade durante a noite deste sábado. O IC8 mantém-se cortado


https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/579856/fogo-na-serta-pode-estar-perto-de-ser-dominado


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2017 às 09:22)

Serta e Proença ainda tem ambos os fogos com 1 frente.
Sernancelhe foi dominado mas reativou-se  já tem no combate 46 opr e 1 MA.


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2017 às 10:12)

IF da Serta dominado!


----------



## vagas (10 Set 2017 às 10:18)

Dominado a 8 horas 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2017 às 23:47)

No Tomar TV mostra o IF Sertã completamente descontrolado... daí o aumento de meios, apesar de estar em resolução há 12 h


----------



## vagas (11 Set 2017 às 00:17)

O if da sertã está finalizado tendo sido todas as grifs e gruatas desmobilizaras a está hora, sendo a última a da Évora 


Enviado do meu iPhone 7 usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2017 às 11:41)

Não há incêndios activos neste momento, têm sido raros os momentos neste Verão, que nunca mais acaba, em que tal acontece.


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 15:52)

MSantos disse:


> Não há incêndios activos neste momento, têm sido raros os momentos neste Verão, que nunca mais acaba, em que tal acontece.


Entretanto, perto de Vidual (onde começou o grande IF Pampilhosa da Serra )


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 16:00)

Já vejo o IF Pampilhosa de Fátima ( +100 KM distância )


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2017 às 16:54)

robinetinidol disse:


> Já vejo o IF Pampilhosa de Fátima ( +100 KM distância )



Já com mais de 200 operacionais, 48 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos.


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2017 às 17:02)

IF Bragança Paradinha está muito violento... Começou pelas 15h e às 16h já tinha pirocúmulo... 94 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos mas penso que terão de reforçar meios pela dimensão do incêndio


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 17:34)

De Ourém vejo muito fumo preto exatamente no sítio do IF Sertã... parece ter reacendido com muita força... O da Pampilhosa, deixei de o ver.


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2017 às 18:37)

Fotos IF Paradinha Bragança


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 19:07)

Devas disse:


> IF Bragança Paradinha está muito violento... Começou pelas 15h e às 16h já tinha pirocúmulo... 94 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos mas penso que terão de reforçar meios pela dimensão do incêndio


está muito feio?


Devas disse:


> Fotos IF Paradinha Bragança


Credo...
E agora? diminuiram os MA


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 19:08)

IF Tomar está feio...


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2017 às 19:15)

neste momento

2 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 302op, 12MA
2 frentes - Bragança, 142op, 3MA
Tomar, 44op, 1MA


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2017 às 19:29)

robinetinidol disse:


> está muito feio?
> 
> Credo...
> E agora? diminuiram os MA



Continua muito violento e parece-me que até piorou... o vento aqui está moderado a forte e será o principal problema para os bombeiros, mas o terreno acidentado também não ajudará no combate. Os MA retiraram-se porque já está anoitecer... os helis ainda aguentaram mais tempo que os aviões anfíbios que retiraram mais cedo


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Set 2017 às 19:37)

Devas disse:


> Continua muito violento e parece-me que até piorou... o vento aqui está moderado a forte e será o principal problema para os bombeiros, mas o terreno acidentado também não ajudará no combate. Os MA retiraram-se porque já está anoitecer... os helis ainda aguentaram mais tempo que os aviões anfíbios que retiraram mais cedo


NA ANPC diz dominado..


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2017 às 19:38)

É possível que esteja circunscrito apesar de ainda agressivo, mas num perímetro controlado. Porque o incêndio é efetivamente "_dominado_".


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2017 às 19:38)

Neste momento no site ANPC deram o IF Bragança como dominado... estranho muito porque vê-se coluna de fumo enorme... A única explicação que vejo é o incêndio ter progredido para Espanha visto o vento estar de NW/W e na parte de cá já estar dominado... ou como o @SpiderVV disse estar circunscrito num perímetro controlado


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2017 às 19:56)

*Incêndio arde com intensidade no concelho de Bragança*

Um incêndio consome mato, com intensidade, em Outeiro, no concelho de Bragança.
O alerta foi dado por volta das 15 horas, e segundo fonte da autoridade nacional da protecção civil, estão no local 147 operacionais, apoiados por 37 meios terrestres e 5 meios aéreos, dois deles espanhóis.
A coordenar a acção no teatro de operações está o comandante distrital da protecção civil João Noel Afonso.

http://brigantia.pt/noticia/incendio-arde-com-intensidade-no-concelho-de-braganca


O incêndio visto do aeródromo de Mogadouro, pelas 19.56 h







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Pampilhosa da Serra dominado.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 20:21)

Só agora é que reparei, cambada de descuidados por esse País fora..


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2017 às 21:57)

Incêndio em Sarnadas de Ródão (Vila Velha de Ródão com 54 operacionais. Se continuar a progredir para Sul não terá muito para arder.


----------



## Devas (11 Set 2017 às 22:10)

A esta hora continuo avistar um clarão do IF Bragança pelo que poderá estar dominado mas ainda com muito trabalho pela noite dentro até entrar em fase de conclusão e ser extinto. Curiosamente no mapa das ocorrências na anpc diz que ainda estão 2 MA a atuar... o que a esta hora é impossível visto os MA não atuarem de noite.


----------



## JCARL (11 Set 2017 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Incêndio em Sarnadas de Ródão (Vila Velha de Ródão com 54 operacionais. Se continuar a progredir para Sul não terá muito para arder.


Depende a sua progressão. Mesmo par Sul ainda são umas centenas de hectares (talvez 2 ou três), mas vai encontrar a povoação do Coxerro, e as áreas regadas do AH do Açafal.
Mas naquela zona é sistemático ali começarem fogos, todos anos repete-se os mesmos acontecimentos. E começa cedo na Primavera.
Aliás, acho que toda a gente estava espantada por estar tudo muito sossegado ali.
Vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2017 às 20:23)

Passados 4 anos, regressam agora as chamas ao Caramulo (Carvalhal da Mulher):


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2017 às 20:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Passados 4 anos, regressam agora as chamas ao Caramulo (Carvalhal da Mulher):



Dadas as condições de tempo fresco previstas para esta noite, não deverá ser muito problemático.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2017 às 20:43)

MSantos disse:


> Dadas de tempo fresco previstas para esta noite não deverá ser muito problemático.



A noite vai ser fresca, mas pelo que vejo dos modelos o vento tende a aumentar de intensidade, o que pode dificultar o combate, mas espero que seja extinto rapidamente, entretanto a frente já vai mais extensa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2017 às 21:12)

O combate está a ser musculado, pela última atualização da ANPC o incêndio envolve já 106 operacionais e 25 meios terrestres, o incêndio tanto quanto me parece possui já 2 frentes e tem avançado com alguma velocidade pela encosta.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2017 às 21:18)

Existe também a questão de saber qual a origem desse incêndio. Com níveis de humidade superiores a 50% a partir das 20h, que foi praticamente a hora do início deste fogo é mais uma acha para a fogueira de quem acha que tudo se resume a negligências. Coitado do Zé Pastor..


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2017 às 21:54)

Situação ligeiramente mais calma, uma das frentes está já a ceder e está dominada, a outra continua com alguma intensidade. Não sei até que ponto haverá também muito combustível naquela zona, porque foi por aqueles lados que os fatídicos incêndios de 2013 passaram. 
Seguem-se 172 operacionais e 43 meios terrestres.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2017 às 22:01)

criz0r disse:


> Existe também a questão de saber qual a origem desse incêndio. Com níveis de humidade superiores a 50% a partir das 20h, que foi praticamente a hora do início deste fogo é mais uma acha para a fogueira de quem acha que tudo se resume a negligências. Coitado do Zé Pastor..



@criz0r, nunca ninguém disse neste tópico que é tudo negligência, apenas foi dito que uma elevada percentagem dos fogos são de facto causados por negligencia. 

Mas não deve ser o caso deste fogo, sendo numa zona de mato de montanha acredito mais em fogo provocado por pastores para renovação de pastagens. São muito comuns nesta altura do ano e nesta hora do dia, recolhem o gado e largam fogo ao mato... É o pão nosso de cada dia na Beira Interior.


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2017 às 22:41)

@MSantos não vale a pena estar a retroceder na página para não entrar em off topic e este tópico já tresanda disso. Mas se eu realmente aqui colocasse, desde o inicio do Verão o que tem sido dito relativamente à origem de alguns incêndios a minha resposta estava justificada.



MSantos disse:


> Mas não deve ser o caso deste fogo, sendo numa zona de mato de montanha acredito mais em fogo provocado por pastores para renovação de pastagens. São muito comuns nesta altura do ano e nesta hora do dia, recolhem o gado e largam fogo ao mato... É o pão nosso de cada dia na Beira Interior.



Não concordo nem discordo, apenas queria destacar o facto de que uma grande percentagem das ignições ocorridas em Junho e Julho terem sido a partir das 20h. E nessa altura não havia (digo eu) renovações de pastagens. Estamos a falar em algumas ignições literalmente no meio de Florestas..

Alguém que me explique isto sem entrarmos na demagogia barata do Terrorismo:


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2017 às 23:16)

esta tarde também houve um incêndio nos arredores de Coruche, enquanto passava na baixa de Coruche um helicóptero apareceu do nada ao meu lado para ir buscar água ao Rio Sorraia, felizmente a coisa resolveu se


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Set 2017 às 23:53)

A sorte é estarem temperaturas de 20-30 graus... se fossem para os 40... era um desastre, com incêndios incontroláveis. dada a secura sucessiva...


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2017 às 00:01)

criz0r disse:


> @MSantos não vale a pena estar a retroceder na página para não entrar em off topic e este tópico já tresanda disso. Mas se eu realmente aqui colocasse, desde o inicio do Verão o que tem sido dito relativamente à origem de alguns incêndios a minha resposta estava justificada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguns dessem podem perfeitamente ter sido provocados incendiários, o motivo do incendiário é que já não sei, mas há muitas opções, mas asseguro-te que nenhuma delas é o Daesh! 

Há também fogos provocados por linhas elétricas mal isoladas a tocar em ramos de árvores, ou aves a colidir com linhas elétricas. Quando está tudo tão seco, qualquer faisca mínima provoca uma ignição e consequente incêndio.


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2017 às 00:19)

MSantos disse:


> mas asseguro-te que nenhuma delas é o Daesh



Isso é para meninos, o Daesh é logo camiões para cima da malta .

Sim, é verdade que existem múltiplos factores no panorama actual que propiciam a monstruosidade de fogos florestais que temos tido. A secura e falta de água nos solos é tanta que qualquer comportamento negligente por mais pequeno que seja pode ser a morte do artista. Apenas tenho em opinião que muitos destes incêndios com origem nocturna não são originados por calor de 40ºC e muito menos por reflexão de luz solar em vidros perdidos no meio da floresta.

Ainda na passada 4ª feira e por incrível que possa parecer, estavam activos a meio da tarde 3 fogos florestais, Mação - Vale da Amêndoa, Belver - Furtado e Sardoal. Irra que mesmo depois de arrasados quase na totalidade, ainda se continua a perpetuar o sofrimento da natureza e das pessoas.

Oxalá que as frentes se apressem porque nem com trovoadas isto lá vai..


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2017 às 00:25)

Entretanto incêndio significativo no MARL. Não é florestal, mas incêndios urbanos/em armazéns são incêndios também.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2017 às 00:31)

O incêndio da Serra do Caramulo (Carvalhal da Mulher) já passou para as ocorrências importantes. Pela vista que possuo para o incêndio, observo vários focos de incêndio, que já fizeram parte de uma frente mais robusta, o fogo parece estar a ceder, espero que o vento não estrague os planos dos bombeiros nas próximas horas.

Aspeto atual do incêndio (não está muito perceptível, mas é o melhor que arranjo):





Foi acionado um GRUATA de Lisboa, e estão já no local 219 operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2017 às 01:19)

Parece que o incêndio do MARL foi dado como dominado pelas 0h, mas o site da ANPC não atualizou com essa informação nem a ocorrência foi dada como em resolução.


----------



## ruijacome (15 Set 2017 às 02:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que o incêndio do MARL foi dado como dominado pelas 0h, mas o site da ANPC não atualizou com essa informação nem a ocorrência foi dada como em resolução.



O incendio do MARL só foi dado efectivamente como "Em resolução" cerca da 01h00 da manha


----------



## huguh (16 Set 2017 às 13:31)

vamos a meio de Setembro mas os incendios não têm parado estes dias...
neste momento Caldas da Rainha com 2 meios aéreos, Sernancelhe com 5 e ambos com mais de 100 bombeiros


----------



## vitoreis (16 Set 2017 às 16:46)

Em Faro, direcção Oeste. Vento não ajuda


----------



## vitoreis (16 Set 2017 às 17:24)




----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2017 às 18:08)

Impressionante, a nuvem de fumo, visível desde de Olhão e o cheio intenso a queimado, do incêndio das Gambelas.

Neste momento, 159 operacionais, 42 veículos terrestres e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Set 2017 às 18:10)




----------



## vitoreis (16 Set 2017 às 18:11)




----------



## vitoreis (16 Set 2017 às 18:12)

Está feio... pelo fumo não pode ser apenas mato...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2017 às 18:14)

vitoreis disse:


> Está feio... pelo fumo não pode ser apenas mato...



A especulação imobiliária, ainda não tinha atacado este ano. Todos os anos, pegam fogo nas Gambelas/Ludo. Impressionante...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2017 às 19:16)

O incêndio, está na zona do Laranjal a progredir para o empreendimento Pinheiros Altos, a seguir é a Quinta do Lago. 

No terreno, estão 192 operacionais, 59 veículos e 4 meios aéreos (que devem estar quase a sair de cena).

Edit: O Serro de São Miguel tem um belo capacete devido ao fumo

Edit 2: Incêndio passou para as ocorrências significativas e tem duas frentes

Edit 3: Restaurante Laranjal evacuado por precaução


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 14:35)

"Fogo em plena cidade de Torres Novas ameaça casas varias corporações de bombeiros no local e accionado meio aéreo que com 3 descargas controlou o incendio que deflagrou nas margens do Almonda o da na encosta junto á quinta dos vieiras."

O fogo começou por volta das 12 horas, e contou com 36 operacionais, 8 veiculos e 1 meios aéreo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 14:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Fogo em plena cidade de Torres Novas ameaça casas varias corporações de bombeiros no local e accionado meio aéreo que com 3 descargas controlou o incendio que deflagrou nas margens do Almonda o da na encosta junto á quinta dos vieiras."
> 
> O fogo começou por volta das 12 horas, e contou com 36 operacionais, 8 veiculos e 1 meios aéreo.


Meu Deus! Já foi extinto? Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2017 às 14:51)

Já nem consta do mapa da ANPC portanto presumivelmente já estará totalmente extinto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 15:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus! Já foi extinto? Obrigado!



Sim, rapidamente foi extinto com a ajuda das descargas do meio aéreo, e também com o auxílio das coorperações vizinhas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 20:47)

"ÚLTIMA HORA
Incêndio em Ninho de Águia

57 Operacionais apoiados por 14 veículos combatem as chamas em Ninho de Águia, Cercal, na União de Freguesias de Matas-Cercal. O alerta foi dado pelas 19h59, tendo o incêndio deflagrado em povoamento florestal."

Fonte: Jornal Noticias de Ourém

Agora segundo a página da PROCIV já estão no local 72 op. e 19 veiculos.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Set 2017 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "ÚLTIMA HORA
> Incêndio em Ninho de Águia
> 
> 57 Operacionais apoiados por 14 veículos combatem as chamas em Ninho de Águia, Cercal, na União de Freguesias de Matas-Cercal. O alerta foi dado pelas 19h59, tendo o incêndio deflagrado em povoamento florestal."
> ...


Várias tentativas ao longo do ano.... zona muito complicada, com extensa mancha de pinhal que não arde há mais de 25 anos..


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 21:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> Várias tentativas ao longo do ano.... zona muito complicada, com extensa mancha de pinhal que não arde há mais de 25 anos..



O fogo já aparece como " em resolução" na página da PROCIV.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2017 às 12:58)

Helicóptero a passar, rumo ao incêndio em Moncarapacho, já conta 25 operacionais, 4 veículos e 1 MA.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 15:26)

IF Tomar, mesmo perto da fronteira com Ourém, com fumo negro e nada fácil. Mas devem reforçar os meios, e dominá-lo não tarda...


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 15:31)

IF Enorme, para a zona de Abrantes / Mação. Repentino. Uma coluna negra, alta, com aspecto de ser um incêndio que já leve algum tempo, tal a intensidade.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 15:37)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Enorme, para a zona de Abrantes / Mação. Repentino. Uma coluna negra, alta, com aspecto de ser um incêndio que já leve algum tempo, tal a intensidade.


IF é em Vale de Amêndoa, Mação (


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2017 às 15:38)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Tomar, mesmo perto da fronteira com Ourém, com fumo negro e nada fácil. Mas devem reforçar os meios, e dominá-lo não tarda...


Como esta?


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2017 às 15:38)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF é em Vale de Amêndoa, Mação (


La se vai o resto.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 15:46)

jonas disse:


> Como esta?


já não se vê nada


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 15:47)

jonas disse:


> La se vai o resto.


está muito complicado. Este é para durar  Fumo preto, sem qualquer sinal de tréguas. Parece uma Erupção Vulcânica.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 16:47)

Sem tréguas em Mação.


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2017 às 17:02)

de caminho em outubro e quase 200 bombeiros em Moimenta da Beira, 200 em Mação, 135 em Carregal do Sal e 55 em Sernancelhe...
ainda ao inicio da tarde houve aqui um na Régua à beira de um stand de carros, com quase 40 bombeiros, ainda está em resolução


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 17:07)

223 em Mação, a aumentar bem. Não está fácil.

Edit: Diminuiu de volta para 208 e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 17:42)

http://www.mediotejo.net/incendios-fogos-regressam-a-macao-chamas-lavram-em-vale-de-amendoa/


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 17:43)

256 operacionais, novo aumento, com 5 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 17:51)

Carregal do Sal:


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 18:07)

IF Mação: o que avisto: alargou bastante na última hora, e começa a formar pirocúmulo. O topo da coluna está a aumentar de altitude...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 18:22)

Fumo do incêndio de Mação no radar do IPMA:


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 18:35)

Cenário dantesco, daqui... Nenhum meio aéreo pesado? 2 médios e 3 helis? Vai ser muito complicado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 18:35)

Uma frente em Mação e duas em Carregal do Sal:


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 19:17)

Estrada cortada em Mação:


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2017 às 21:17)

Carregal do Sal dominado

Mação 1 frente com 301 operacionais
Foz Côa, 62
Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 59


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 21:50)

Vários reforços extra acionados para Mação:


----------



## dahon (23 Set 2017 às 22:46)

Ainda estamos em fase Charlie?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 22:57)

Até 30 de Setembro, se é que não tiver de ser estendida.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Set 2017 às 22:59)

E só futebol, em TODOS os canais.... Aldeias cercadas pelas chamas. Situação gravíssima em Mação. Mais de 90 % ardido, talvez. Um panorama dantesco e de tragédia. Pessoas em aflição. E a maioria das pessoas nem têm consciência do drama desta hora, a não ser que se tenham cruzado por uma noticia na internet...As pessoas que conhecem a existência deste IF, queriam um ponto da situação, e nada... as outras, muito menos...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 23:46)

Incêndio em Vila Pouca de Aguiar desde as 19h com 136 operacionais, com outra ocorrência mesmo ao lado agora pelas 21:38. Também uma situação em Pomares, Arganil com 53 operacionais e outra em Fajão-Vidual na Pampilhosa da Serra com 25 operacionais que começou às 23:19.

Edit: Reforço em peso em Mação, 442 operacionais.


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2017 às 00:03)

Só agora é que soube de mais um incêndio no Mação, é portanto a restante mancha florestal que sobra. Se não chegar a 100% de área ardida este ano vai andar lá perto. 
Ainda estava eu a ponderar ir a Belver limpar a enorme camada de cinza que tenho em casa, ainda bem que não cheguei a ir porque pelos vistos este flagelo não pára.

@robinetinidol é triste de facto, tenho de andar constantemente entre o Fórum e o Fogos.pt ou o site da PROCIV para saber de novidades. Se fosse um incêndio no Estádio da Luz,Dragão ou Alvalade era o carmo e a trindade.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Set 2017 às 00:22)

criz0r disse:


> Só agora é que soube de mais um incêndio no Mação, é portanto a restante mancha florestal que sobra. Se não chegar a 100% de área ardida este ano vai andar lá perto.
> Ainda estava eu a ponderar ir a Belver limpar a enorme camada de cinza que tenho em casa, ainda bem que não cheguei a ir porque pelos vistos este flagelo não pára.
> 
> @robinetinidol é triste de facto, tenho de andar constantemente entre o Fórum e o Fogos.pt ou o site da PROCIV para saber de novidades. Se fosse um incêndio no Estádio da Luz,Dragão ou Alvalade era o carmo e a trindade.


Verdade! Eu até dispenso futebol. Mas percebo que seja noticiado. Mas acho que é um exagero todos os canais a darem a mesma coisa, horas e horas.... têm o canal específico para o fazer! E claro, não estou a dizer que se tem que fazer diretos de 10 em 10 minutos de incêndios, mas informar um pouco de tudo.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2017 às 13:54)

Incêndio em Alter do Chão em povoamento florestal, já estava a estranhar o meio aéreo ainda não ter voltado. 53 operacionais.







Edit: dominado


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2017 às 15:07)

Reativação de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2017 às 15:12)

E Macedo de cavaleiros com 130 opr e 4MA.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Set 2017 às 17:20)

IF para os lados de Tomar, a começar


----------



## Devas (24 Set 2017 às 22:18)

jonas disse:


> E Macedo de cavaleiros com 130 opr e 4MA.



http://ondalivrefm.net/2017/09/24/estradas-estao-abertas-mas-fogo-continua-ativo-atualizacao/

http://ondalivrefm.net/ondalivreTV/onda-livre-tv-incendio-ainda-lavra-no-concelho-de-macedo/


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2017 às 15:02)

Um pequeno incêndio a sul da 125 à saída de Olhão. O helicóptero da Protecção Civil, andou completamente perdido, mais de 10 minutos a sobrevoar a zona onde eu moro, quando segundo o Prociv, o incêndio era noutra zona a uns 3 kms daqui.


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Set 2017 às 16:43)

As condições meteorológicas vão continuar a piorar... ou muito me engano, ou uma nova vaga de incêndios prestes a rebentar nos próximos dias..


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2017 às 18:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> As condições meteorológicas vão continuar a piorar... ou muito me engano, ou uma nova vaga de incêndios prestes a rebentar nos próximos dias..


Já estão 2 IF em Castro d'aire um 70 opr e e 3 MA  e outro com 107 opr


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2017 às 11:57)

Incêndio em Abrantes com 78 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Comecei agora mesmo a avistar uma coluna de fumo já de alguma dimensão, parece-me ser do local do costume, zona de Rio Maior.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2017 às 16:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Comecei agora mesmo a avistar uma coluna de fumo já de alguma dimensão, parece-me ser do local do costume, zona de Rio Maior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2017 às 16:16)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Agora a situação parece-me já estar melhor, pois o pouco fumo que ainda se ve, já é todo ele branco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2017 às 21:01)

Hoje o dia por aqui ficou marcado por 2 incendios com alguma gravidade no concelho de Torres Novas, 1 em Riachos e outro em Meia via.


Nos Riachos, bem junto ás habitações.

Coemçou agora mesmo á pouco mais um foco de incendio em Tomar.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Amanha poderá deverá ser um dia quente, se houver ignições pode haver situações complicadas.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 14:03)

ouvi 2 helis e fui à janela.. incrivel a fumarada que se vê daqui em vários pontos a sul
outubro e isto...

pelo que vejo no site são 3 incendios diferentes em Castro Daire !! e vê-se várias colunas de fumo daqui.. Parece agosto!


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 14:08)

huguh disse:


> ouvi 2 helis e fui à janela.. incrivel a fumarada que se vê daqui em vários pontos a sul
> outubro e isto...
> 
> pelo que vejo no site são 3 incendios diferentes em Castro Daire !! e vê-se várias colunas de fumo daqui.. Parece agosto!


E infelizmente os modelos andam às aranhas, a chuva está difícil de vir. Espero que apaguem rapidamente esse incêndio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2017 às 14:51)

4 ocorrências significativas de rajada, todas com 2 a 3 frentes exceto uma.

3 delas em Castro Daire.


----------



## dvieira (5 Out 2017 às 14:58)

Sexta feira e  fim de semana poderá ser complicado em termos de incêndios. Não temos tido grandes incêndios nestes últimos dias pois o vento tem sido fraco. Mas prevê-se a partir de amanha o aumento da intensidade do vento e com a continuação deste tempo seco poderá vir a dificultar muito a vida aos bombeiros.


----------



## jonas (5 Out 2017 às 15:00)

Apareceu mais um nessa zona  no concelho de Tarouca.


----------



## dahon (5 Out 2017 às 15:15)

As 3 ocorrências de Castro Daire eram bem visíveis de Viseu. Principalmente da zona do aeródromo, onde passei. E era perfeitamente visível a proximidade entre as ocorrências e que seriam em zona de mato rasteiro justo das eólicas. O que me leva a crer que serão as típicas queimadas provocadas pelos pastores.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 15:17)

ainda se vê bem daqui da Régua os vários incêndios de Castro Daire.
várias colunas de fumo e cheira bem a queimado já


----------



## jonas (5 Out 2017 às 15:22)

huguh disse:


> ainda se vê bem daqui da Régua os vários incêndios de Castro Daire.
> várias colunas de fumo e cheira bem a queimado já


Parecem estar a evoluir de que forma?


----------



## Nickname (5 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Cada vez mais fumo a Norte, dos incêndios de Castro Daire.
Estou sem máquina, mas nesta webcam dá para ver dois tons distintos no céu, provocado pelo incêndios





http://www.rci.pt/webcam/webcam.htm


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Cabeceiras de Basto dominado.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 15:43)

jonas disse:


> Parecem estar a evoluir de que forma?



2 deles parecem estar piores, e pelo que vejo no site são precisamente os que têm mais meios
um deles principalmente o do lado esquerdo, que visto no mapa é o que está mais do lado direito está bem escuro.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 15:58)

Sirene dos bombeiros da Régua a tocar.. 
não sei se será outro incêndio ou será para ir ajudar em Castro Daire


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Sirene dos bombeiros de Alcabideche  tocou ha momentos.
Incrível o que tem acontecido por cá nos ultimos dias, incêndio sempre na mesma zona, em Manique.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 17:04)

há um incendio agora aqui no concelho, em Galafura mas não foi para esse que a sirene tocou porque começou 30min depois...

o incendio com mais meios em Castro Daire continua com fumo bem negro visto daqui, quase 200 bombeiros já


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2017 às 17:46)

Avisto daqui outra vez uma coluna de fumo, novamente da zona de Rio Maior, em Outeiro da Cortiçada, aquela zona praticamente arde 2 vezes por semana.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Avisto daqui outra vez uma coluna de fumo, novamente da zona de Rio Maior, em Outeiro da Cortiçada, aquela zona praticamente arde 2 vezes por semana.



81 Operacionais operacionais e 22 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## huguh (5 Out 2017 às 20:44)

2 dos 3 incendios de castro Daire ainda se mantêm, um com 2 frentes e 200bombeiros, o outro com uma
em Santarém tambem 2 frentes


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 14:38)

2 IF muito grandes aqui mesmo ao lado. O de Pipa está a assumir proporções alarmantes. Fumo muito alto e preto. Depois, mais a direita, penso que será o de Ansião.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Está enorme. Vai dar muito trabalho. Cada vez mais preto e mais largo.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2017 às 15:16)

Está forte o de pombal


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2017 às 15:18)

O de Ansiao estava dominado mas agora reativou-se.
Relativamente ao de Pipa e a zona que falta arder...


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2017 às 15:30)

IF Pipa, Pombal


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 15:33)

jonas disse:


> O de Ansiao estava dominado mas agora reativou-se.
> Relativamente ao de Pipa e a zona que falta arder...


o de Ansião deve ser o que vejo mais à direita e esteve sempre muito complicado, nunca pareceu dominado, sinceramente.... até estranhei parecer ser tão perto! Pensei que nem se avistasse daqui. Apesar de estar um pouco mais esbatido e confundível no meio do fumo que pairava, dava para se perceber que estava muito grande também..


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 15:34)

Em Pombal, é uma mancha muito grande de floresta. Muitas ignições sucessivas..hoje pegou com força. Esta envolvente com o norte de Ourém é muito complicada e delicada.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Out 2017 às 16:05)

A este de Leiria é esta a visão


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2017 às 16:47)

133 bomb e 4 meios aéreos em Pombal
92bomb e 3 MA em Ansião


----------



## dvieira (6 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Incêndio de Pombal já entrou no Concelho de Ourém
.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 17:49)

POSIT incêndio de Pombal. Vêm GRIF's até do interior... Ainda sem contagem de frentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 17:50)

Vim agora do trabalho, e vi a enorme coluna de fumo, do lado opsto da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, afinal é do IF de Pombal.


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2017 às 17:56)

Pombal


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 19:12)

354 operacionais e vários grupos de reforço preparados para a noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vim agora do trabalho, e vi a enorme coluna de fumo, do lado opsto da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, afinal é do IF de Pombal.


Aqui também se vê muito fumo desse incêndio...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 19:20)

380 operacionais, reforço constante em Pombal.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Vou agora à janela e vê-se a coluna de fumo "apocalíptica" daqui de Fátima. O laranja do por do sol e o preto da coluna...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2017 às 19:30)

Muito fumo espalhado pelo céu, do IF de Pombal, o vento moderado em nada ajuda no combate.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Chamas a ameaçar aldeia de Vale Figueira, CMTV. Chamas intensas e vento forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 19:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muito fumo espalhado pelo céu, do IF de Pombal, o vento moderado em nada ajuda no combate.


Aqui o vento está quase nulo, o que não quer dizer que no local do incêndio assim seja...


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 21:01)

De Fátima consigo ver o clarão das chamas na zona do começo do IF, e depois a coluna imponente de fumo, ao luar


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 21:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> De Fátima consigo ver o clarão das chamas na zona do começo do IF, e depois a coluna imponente de fumo, ao luar


Meu Deus! O fogo mantêm-se em Pombal ou já passou para Ourém?


----------



## mecre90 (6 Out 2017 às 21:31)

Desde as 18 que está a cair cinza nos arredores de Tomar. Conheço relativamente bem a zona que está a arder. São extensas zonas de pinhal, bastante interrompidas por pequenas aldeias e áreas de cultivo. Os acessos são muito bons, acredito que a maior dificuldade no combate seja a grande quantidade de matéria combustível e o facto de haver muitas habitações praticamente dentro dos pinhais.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 22:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus! O fogo mantêm-se em Pombal ou já passou para Ourém?


O fogo anda desde a tarde em Ourém... zona de freixianda e ribeira do Farrio


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2017 às 22:23)

527 operacionais, mais um reforço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 22:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> O fogo anda desde a tarde em Ourém... zona de freixianda e ribeira do Farrio


Possa já andou bem! Obrigado!


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2017 às 23:27)

https://m.facebook.com/jornal.noticiasdeourem
Penso que é a melhor fonte de informação nesta altura


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2017 às 23:31)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ntensidade-mas-com-setores-a-ceder-ao-combate


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 08:18)

4 fogos com mais de 50 opr a esta hora.
Destaca-se a Pampilhosa da Serra.
Segundo Ocorrências em Coimbra a coisa esta feia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 08:26)

Vento seco de NE dificulta o combate.por aqui o céu está com fumo bastante disperso..será do incêndio de Amarante!?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 09:26)

SEgundo o ICNF até dia 15 de Setembro cerca de 209mil hectares ardidos é o segundo ano pior desde 2005 enfim e continua.


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 09:45)

Incêndio bem grande para Sul












É na zona Norte do concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra segundo o fogos.pt,  60km em linha recta desde o local onde tirei a foto.


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Out 2017 às 10:02)

Novamente IF na zona da Sertã. Já conta com 122 op

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 10:23)

Nickname disse:


> Incêndio bem grande para Sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito triste estes cenários numa altura destas.


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 11:03)

Está a melhorar!!!


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Out 2017 às 11:08)

Nickname disse:


> Está a melhorar!!!


Vou agora em directo na SIC e não me parece que esteja a melhorar. 

O que acontece, o vento baixou a coluna de fumo devido á sua intensidade.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 11:34)

4 frentes, quase 400 operacionais na Pampilhosa da Serra e 4 MA
2 frentes- Ribeira de Pena, 65op, 1MA
2 frentes - Amarante, 73op, 2MA
Castro Daire, 55op, 1MA
Sertã, 131op, 1ma


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 11:38)

A santa justa esta a arder(em Valongo).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 13:08)

Estava a ver na CMTV, o incêndio da Pampilhosa da Serra está mesmo longe de estar melhor. Colossal coluna de fumo negro. CDOS de Coimbra a pedir reforços mas devido ao fim da fase Charlie, estão-se a ver com falta deles.

Não entendo porque é que o ICNF e afins estenderam o período crítico para 15 de Outubro mas a ANPC não. Pensava que o tinham feito.


Edit: Aumenta para *cinco* frentes.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 13:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava a ver na CMTV, o incêndio da Pampilhosa da Serra está mesmo longe de estar melhor. Colossal coluna de fumo negro. CDOS de Coimbra a pedir reforços mas devido ao fim da fase Charlie, estão-se a ver com falta deles.
> 
> Não entendo porque é que o ICNF e afins estenderam o período crítico para 15 de Outubro mas a ANPC não. Pensava que o tinham feito.
> 
> ...


tinha ideia que tinham estendido! então significa que estamos na mesma situação de Junho?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 13:18)

Na CMTV foi referido que já tinha terminado a fase Charlie e não são os primeiros a dizer isso, portanto presumo que a ANPC não tenta estendido o período, já que o CDOS de Coimbra estava a pedir reforços urgentemente mas tinha esse impedimento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 13:40)

Barracões e casas afetadas em Gondomar 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 13:44)

Fumo provocado pelo incêndio da Pampilhosa da Serra, visto do aeródromo de Viseu, pelas 13h


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 13:45)

mais 2 incendios em Castro Daire... enfim
Valongo já com mais de 120 bombeiros também, sem meios aéreos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 13:48)

Passados mais de 10 anos volta a arder tudo por aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 13:54)

Lista de evacuações parciais e preventivas na Pampilhosa:


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 14:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Barracões e casas afetadas em Gondomar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Uii, em que zona?? Tenho la familia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2017 às 14:11)

IF de Pampilhosa da Serra(foto retirada do facebook)


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 14:15)

A4 cortada em Amarante.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 14:36)

5 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 481op, 5 MA
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 110op, 2MA
1 frente - Amarante, 73op, 2MA
Castro Daire, 32op
Terras de Bouro, 41op
Fafe, 44op
Valongo, 149op
Marco de Canaveses, 58op


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 14:44)

2 frentes, Valongo.


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 15:00)

2 IF em Mortágua, zona perigosíssima ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 15:00)

jonas disse:


> Uii, em que zona?? Tenho la familia...


Fanzeres

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (7 Out 2017 às 15:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Na CMTV foi referido que já tinha terminado a fase Charlie e não são os primeiros a dizer isso, portanto presumo que a ANPC não tenta estendido o período, já que o CDOS de Coimbra estava a pedir reforços urgentemente mas tinha esse impedimento.



É verdade.. A Fase Charlie já terminou, e estamos atualmente na fase Delta, o que representa uma redução drástica dos meios terrestres disponíveis, bem como dos meios aéreos, principalmente os pesados!


----------



## ruijacome (7 Out 2017 às 15:04)

robinetinidol disse:


> tinha ideia que tinham estendido! então significa que estamos na mesma situação de Junho?



Em termos de meios? Um bom bocado a menos, de meios disponíveis... Tanto terrestres como aéreos!


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 15:16)

ruijacome disse:


> Em termos de meios? Um bom bocado a menos, de meios disponíveis... Tanto terrestres como aéreos!


pois, assim ainda é mais complicado..


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Novo IF Pombal muito ativo.
IF Mortágua perto do Buçaco, muito intenso.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 15:59)

IF muito grande, que começou há pouco. Deve ser o de Almoster.


----------



## dASk (7 Out 2017 às 16:03)

32 incêndios activos a esta hora! Isto a 7 de Outubro. Seca, incêndios, altas temperaturas.. O país caminha a passos largos para uma situação dramática se a situação não levar um revés brevemente! Queria salientar também a época de incêndios divididas por fases, parece que não aprenderam nada com Pedrogão.12 meios aéreos em 32 incêndios, quando em Julho e Agosto via esses mesmos 12 alocados apenas a 1 incêndio por vezes.. Espero realmente que nada de grave aconteça hoje. Mas que se põem a jeito põem!  Que país este....


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 16:09)

neste momento

5 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 486op, 5 MA
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 120op, 2MA
1 frente - Amarante, 73op, 2MA
Castro Daire, 32op
Terras de Bouro, 41op
Fafe, 47op
2 frentes - Valongo, 163op
2 frentes - Marco de Canaveses, 70op
Guimarães, 55op, 1MA
Mortágua, 77op,


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 16:16)

Monchique e Oleiros... era o que faltava


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 16:21)

Valongo agravasse bastante

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 16:30)

Valongo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## superstorm (7 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Boas tardes, incêndio de Valongo a ganhar dimensões enormes, foto tirada do c.c parque nascente


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 16:45)

Sao pedro da cova
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 16:51)

O incendio é em sao pedro da cova e nao em valongo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Aqui olho em volta e ....é só incendios, em outobro, como é possivel...


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 16:53)

Stinger disse:


> O incendio é em sao pedro da cova e nao em valongo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Começou em Valongo, ja vai em São Pedro da Cova.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 16:53)

28 incêndios em curso com um total de 1722 operacionais envolvidos... às 17h de um dia 7 de Outubro.

Quase 100 operacionais em Oleiros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Stinger disse:


> O incendio é em sao pedro da cova e nao em valongo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Stinger está a arder em fanzeres Montezelo e valongo 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 17:03)

Aldeias evacuadas em Arganil, ouvi agora no rádio


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 17:04)

Sec. Estado do MAI em Pampilhosa. Continua com cinco frentes. Presidente da Câmara de Arganil no TO também, portanto confirma-se a afetação do concelho.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 17:12)

5 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 509op, 4 MA
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 120op, 2MA
1 frente - Amarante, 73op, 2MA
Castro Daire, 32op
Terras de Bouro, 41op
Fafe, 50op
2 frentes - Valongo, 173op
2 frentes - Marco de Canaveses, 74op
Guimarães, 52op, 1MA e mais 2 incêndios em Guimarães
Mortágua, 155op
Sernancelhe, 44op, 1MA
Alvaiázere, 137op, 2MA
Oleiros, 94op, 1MA


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2017 às 17:32)

Fotos do fogo que lavra nos concelhos de Arganil e Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Devas (7 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Avisto na cidade Bragança grande coluna de fumo... é do IF da serra da Nogueira que começou à pouco... já com 57 op 15 viat 1 heli


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 17:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> Monchique e Oleiros... era o que faltava


Estou em Monchique e não avisto nenhum fogo ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 17:48)

Vários focos de incêndio...segundo um familiar uma das frentes de  fogo está a chegar a s. Pedro da cova

Por aqui uma fumarada infernal.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 17:50)

joselamego disse:


> Estou em Monchique e não avisto nenhum fogo ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já está em conclusão.


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 17:52)

jonas disse:


> Já está em conclusão.


Ainda bem!...sinceramente estive na rua e de todos os lados não vi fumo...deve ter sido rápido , como tem aqui um heliporto ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 18:09)

Marco de Canaveses em direto na CMTV
muito complicado tambem, populares defendem sozinhos as casas


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2017 às 18:13)

Vergonhoso, não há bombeiros, não há MA e o fogo em cima das casas, não sei como a MAI ainda não foi demitida, errar uma vez como em Pedrógão já é mau, mas é o segundo erro é indesculpável não haver meios com o tempo como tá, acabar a fase Charlie sem haver melhoria nas condições meteorológicas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 18:19)

_*Seis*_ frentes na Pampilhosa.


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 18:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vários focos de incêndio...segundo um familiar uma das frentes de  fogo está a chegar a s. Pedro da cova
> 
> Por aqui uma fumarada infernal.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estava a chegar as fabricas e armazens na zona industrial das mimosas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 18:32)

*Frente de fogo de 30 km em Arganil*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social#/


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 18:47)

Mortágua






Castro Daire





Sernancelhe





Como o céu está para Noroeste


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2017 às 18:58)

https://www.publico.pt/2017/09/29/s...tico-do-sistema-de-defesa-da-floresta-1787150

É proibido, mas por outro lado, reduzem o dispositivo, a ministra incompetente continua...


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 19:08)

O incêndio de Mortágua já lavra também nos concelhos de Anadia e Águeda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 19:16)

Incêndio em valongo/Gondomar com os minutos contados!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Out 2017 às 19:18)

Nickname disse:


> Mortágua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


castro d'aire?? com tão poucos meios?


----------



## Nickname (7 Out 2017 às 19:20)

robinetinidol disse:


> castro d'aire?? com tão poucos meios?



Sim, ou Vila Nova de Paiva, hà muitos focos para essa zona


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 19:21)

Relembrando que estamos em Outubro.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 19:30)

incrível...

6 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 521op, 1 MA
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 110op
1 frente - Amarante, 71op
Castro Daire, 32op
Terras de Bouro, 42op
2 frentes - Valongo, 177op, 1MA
2 frentes - Marco de Canaveses, 78op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 58op
2 frentes - Mortágua, 228op
Sernancelhe, 55op
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 172op
2 frentes - Oleiros, 114op
Águeda, 50op


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 19:39)

Imagens de Arganil na CMTV, parece descontrolado e com vento forte. O repórter diz que as 6 frentes são até separadas umas das outras...

Deu para ver até dois pequenos tornados de fogo.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 19:42)

3 frentes em Vila Nova de Paiva. 10 ocorrências significativas.


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 19:52)

Incendio em sao pedro da cova continua
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Mais intenso . Alguem sabe se vai aumentar o vento ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Stinger disse:


> Mais intenso . Alguem sabe se vai aumentar o vento ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stinger não há previsão que o vento esteja como a noite passada!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Antes do fim de tarde via-se muito fumo espalhado pelo horizonte, e o cheiro a queimado sentia-se bem.


----------



## Stinger (7 Out 2017 às 20:30)

Casas em perigoso em sao pedro da cova mais bombeiros em.marcha de urgencia

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Parecia dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Guimarães dominado. Pampilhosa mantém 6 frentes.


----------



## kikofra (7 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Parece que houve uma maquina de rastos que capotou em oleiros e foi grave


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 21:12)

kikofra disse:


> Parece que houve uma maquina de rastos que capotou em oleiros e foi grave


Um morto.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ma...fazia-prevencao-florestal-em-oleiros_a1032089


Novo incêndio na Sertã também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2017 às 21:30)

Imagem de satélite, no mínimo, estranha para Outubro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2017 às 21:31)

Incêndio de Oleiros dominado.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 21:35)

neste momento

6 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 560op
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 120op
1 frente - Amarante, 76op
Terras de Bouro, 42op
2 frentes - Valongo, 182op
2 frentes - Marco de Canaveses, 64op
2 frentes - Mortágua, 328op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 82op
2 frentes - Sernancelhe, 51op
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 193op
Águeda, 52op
Sertã, 46op


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Plano Municipal de Emergência de Mortágua ativado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2017 às 22:24)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...provar-mas-diz-que-fogos-tem-origem-criminosa

Eles e os terroristas... 

Como é bom, sacudir a água do capote, quando a incompetência durou todo o Verão e continua. Em Junho, foi o que foi, por falta de meios chegamos a Outubro e o filme se repete.

Querem ver, que a 30 de Setembro, não sabiam que o início de Outubro ia ser quente, não sabiam que a humidade ia ser baixa, não sabiam que não existia previsão de chuva, não sabiam que o país está em seca e em alguns pontos do país é grave, pondo isto tudo, a culpa são dos terroristas e não dos incompetentes do governo e da própria ANPC. 

Atenção, que a lestada vai ser bem marcada, a partir de 3ª feira, com temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC no interior e durante vários dias.

Melhor, accionarem o Mecanismo Europeu de Protecção Civil...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Sernancelhe e Valongo dominados.


----------



## huguh (7 Out 2017 às 23:36)

a noite veio diminuir a quantidade de maiores incêndios

6 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 562op
2 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 124op
1 frente - Amarante, 74op
1 frente - Marco de Canaveses, 64op
2 frentes - Mortágua, 349op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 72op
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 255op
Sertã, 49op
Gouveia, 31op
Óbidos, 30op


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 23:52)

CMTV: Arganil continua a arder com intensidade... As imagens mostram as chamas ainda a evoluir, devido ao vento, em locais de acessos difíceis. Ainda há localidades em risco, pelos vistos. "6 frentes ativas com vários flancos."

A câmara faz _pan_ e só se vêm frentes de fogo separadas umas das outras...


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Novo IF na Sertã. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Outro IF em Arganil e outro na Serta.


----------



## jonas (8 Out 2017 às 00:18)

Daqui consigo ver o clarão do IF de Boelhe.Parece ter 2 pequenas frentes.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 01:50)

Sertã - 2 frentes.

Óbidos também.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2017 às 02:12)

nunessimoes disse:


> Novo IF na Sertã.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


É do calor.. A esta hora só pode ser..


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2017 às 02:14)

nunessimoes disse:


> Novo IF na Sertã.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


É do calor.. A esta hora só pode ser..


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 09:23)

a esta hora ainda estamos assim

6 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 591op, 3MA
2 frentes - Alvadia, Ribeira de Pena, 47op, 1MA
Terras de Bouro, 49op,  1MA
Castro Daire, 32op
2 frentes - Mortágua, 338op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 67op, 2MA
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 261op, 2MA
Azeveda, Ribeira de Pena, 47op, 1MA
3 frentes - Bragança, 95op, 1MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 09:36)

Sinto-me sempre estranho em dizer gosto num tópico destes... em vez de gosto digo obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2017 às 10:36)

"Situação descontrolada no fogo em direção ao Enxudro. Impossível de combater. Muito vento!"


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 11:28)

Acho inacreditável que Pampilhosa ainda tenha seis frentes, incrível


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 11:52)

*"Está toda a gente na rua a temer o pior"*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...a-rua-a-temer-o-pior/59d9fb380cf271750e9f0dd5


----------



## kikofra (8 Out 2017 às 12:03)

Bombeiros sem combustível em Pampilhosa


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2017 às 12:50)

*TVI capta ciclone de fogo em Arganil*

A TVI captou, na noite deste sábado, um fenómeno raro, provocado pelo vento e pelo fogo, no concelho de Arganil. As imagens mostram uma espécie de ciclone de fogo. É possível ver uma coluna de fogo que é aspirado pela atmosfera com uma violência extrema.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...e-de-fogo-em-arganil/59da09c10cf271750e9f0e1a


----------



## kikofra (8 Out 2017 às 13:19)

Segundo a SIC Viseu ficou reduzido a 30% da capacidade operacional em comparação com 30 de setembro


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 13:20)

Pampilhosa diminui para quatro frentes.


----------



## Hawk (8 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Lamentável a perda de mais uma vida nos fogos em Portugal. Lamentável também (alguém que me corrija se estiver enganado) que não tenha havido uma declaração pública a lamentar esta morte da parte do ministério da administração interna. Parece que as lágrimas têm mais impacto em actos pré-eleitorais.

A decisão de não manter o mesmo efectivo que na fase crítica é meramente política. Mesmo com tudo a jogar contra, seca prolongada, previsão de temperatura acima do normal, etc, optou-se por reduzir drasticamente o efectivo. Para mim é uma atitude patética, porque se há custos extra mais fáceis de justificar à população, são os de protecção civil. Embora haja sempre uma faixa da população mais distante desta questão dos incêndios, nomeadamente a que vive nos grandes centros urbanos.

Espero que não aconteça mais nenhuma tragédia. Mais difícil do que lidar com o desgosto de mais famílias seria ter que levar com as lágrimas de crododilo de quem de livre consciência decidiu hipotecar a segurança das populações.


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 13:57)

Atualização

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 603op, 3MA
2 frentes - Alvadia, Ribeira de Pena, 71op, 2MA
1 frente - Terras de Bouro, 72op, 1MA
Castro Daire, 49op, 1MA
2 frentes - Mortágua, 295op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 117op, 2MA
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 260op, 2MA
3 frentes - Bragança, 99op, 1MA
Mafra, 35op
Sabugal, 46op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 14:39)

Bragança dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 14:50)

Uma GRIF do distrito de Évora em Pampilhosa apesar de não estar listada no ste da Prociv. A situação parece igualmente complicada... (CMTV 14:38)


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Out 2017 às 15:33)

Vejo a coluna de fumo principal do IF Ariques, um pouco confundida no meio do fumo todo do horizonte e uma nova a começar bem mais para a esquerda, podendo ser um novo IF...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 16:01)

Mortágua dominado.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Estou no alto da Foia, Monchique, aqui ao longe vê se névoas que devem ser dos incêndios do centro do país ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 16:05)

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 623op, 3MA
2 frentes - Alvadia, Ribeira de Pena, 97op, 1MA
1 frente - Terras de Bouro, 75op, 1MA
Castro Daire, 40op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 130op, 2MA
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 240op, 1MA
Cinfães, 46op, 1MA
Trofa, 41op
Arcos de Valdevez, 46op, 1MA


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 16:20)

Alto da Foia , Algarve 
Não se consegue ver as cidades junto ao mar, penso que será devido incêndios do centro pais....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Out 2017 às 16:31)

IF Pipa reacendeu-se, e avisto daqui coluna alta de fumo negro. Arde em Lagoa de Sta Catarina.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 16:46)

*Chamas ameaçam aldeias em Arganil e progridem no sentido da Mata da Margaraça*
08 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 - 16:06


O incêndio florestal em Pampilhosa da Serra alastrou a Arganil e ameaça duas povoações deste concelho do interior do distrito de Coimbra.
...
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...-no-sentido-da-mata-da-margaraca-8827526.html


----------



## kikofra (8 Out 2017 às 16:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pipa reacendeu-se, e avisto daqui coluna alta de fumo negro. Arde em Lagoa de Sta Catarina.


E parece em força, coluna bastante larga vista de Leiria

Edit: tem pelo menos 4-5° de largura, senão mais


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Imagem de hoje...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 17:07)

Ribeira de Pena dominado.


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 17:26)

muito cheiro a queimado por aqui... apesar de não haver pelo que vejo nenhum incendio aqui perto..

Pombal, 178op, 2MA
4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 631op, 3MA
2 frentes - Terras de Bouro, 83op, 1MA
Castro Daire, 35op
3 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 118op, 2MA
2 frentes - Alvaiázere, 200op
Boticas, 32op
Trofa, 57op
Paços de Ferreira, 44op
Arcos de Valdevez, 47op, 1MA
Celorico de Basto, 33op
São Pedro do Sul, 57op
Braga, 35op
Ourém, 54op


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Out 2017 às 17:28)

Muito complicado este reacendimento perto de Ourém /Pombal. Cada vez pior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2017 às 17:34)

O céu está a ficar saturado de tanto fumo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 17:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> Muito complicado este reacendimento perto de Ourém /Pombal. Cada vez pior.


Sabes onde é? Obrigado!


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Amenta, Ourém já com mais de 100 bombeiros em 30min


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Out 2017 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sabes onde é? Obrigado!


Freixianda. E é um novo IF.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 17:50)

robinetinidol disse:


> Freixianda. E é um novo IF.


Ali também é com muita frequência que começam incêndios...


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2017 às 18:07)

Quando se pensava que o pior dos incêndios já tinha passado... Eis que temos mais uma violenta vaga de fogos destrutivos.... 

Já vamos a caminho dos 300mil ha... Onde é que isto vai parar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 18:56)

*Incêndios: Ativado plano municipal de emergência em Pampilhosa da Serra*
8 out 2017 18:27
MadreMedia / Lusa

A medida, que visa facilitar a mobilização de todos os meios disponíveis no concelho para auxiliarem nas operações de combate ao incêndio florestal que ali deflagrou na noite de sexta-feira, foi adotada porque se “agravou a situação”, afirmou à agência Lusa o autarca.

“Durante a tarde [de hoje] tudo se agravou”, essencialmente devido à “mudança dos ventos” e à impossibilidade de os meios aéreos continuarem a atuar, por causa do denso fumo que cobre a região, particularmente no vale do rio Ceira, explicou o autarca.

As chamas estão a progredir com “grande intensidade”, mas “neste momento não há povoações” ou habitações ameaçadas, referiu José Brito, que falava à agência Lusa pelas 17:45, ocasião em que as chamas eram combatidas por mais de seis centenas de operacionais, apoiados por cerca de 200 meios terrestres, de acordo com a página da Proteção Civil na internet.

O presidente da Câmara de Pampilhosa da Serra considera, no entanto, que são necessários “mais meios”, pois “os bombeiros estão exaustos” e são insuficientes para atacar as frentes ativas e, simultaneamente, fazerem os trabalhos de consolidação, rescaldo e vigilância, para “evitar reacendimentos”, sustentou o autarca.


O fogo teve início às 23:20 de sexta-feira, em povoamento florestal da zona de Castanheira, na freguesia de Fajão e Vidual, no município de Pampilhosa da Serra, alastrando, entretanto, ao vizinho município de Arganil, onde, no sábado, foram deslocadas cerca de 50 pessoas residentes em aldeias das quais o fogo se aproximou.

Essas pessoas já regressaram, entretanto, às suas casas, disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Arganil, Ricardo Alves.

As chamas avançam em três frentes, em território daqueles dois concelhos, referenciados pela Área Protegida da Serra do Açor, do vale do Ceira e povoações da rede de Aldeias do Xisto.

No sábado, o fogo chegou a propagar-se por seis frentes, tendo duas delas sido dominadas ao início da tarde de hoje.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...unicipal-de-emergencia-em-pampilhosa-da-serra


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 19:08)

O repórter da Antena 1 diz que o incêndio está longe de estar melhor na Pampilhosa, a visibilidade é muito pouca e parece que vai em direção a algumas localidades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 19:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> O repórter da Antena 1 diz que o incêndio está longe de estar melhor na Pampilhosa, a visibilidade é muito pouca e parece que vai em direção a algumas localidades.


Pois infelizmente os incêndios evoluem muito rápido e na maior parte das vezes para pior...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 19:21)

Acabei de ver uma GRIF de Beja a passar na autoestrada presumo que para a Pampilhosa, uma coluna de bombeiros de Ferreira do Alentejo, Alvito e Barrancos.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2017 às 19:26)

Há pouco, na A4, quando regressava ao Porto, era impressionante a densidade de fumo, Vila Real envolta em fumo, Amarante e por aí fora, completamente irrespirável, parecia nevoeiro de fumo.. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (8 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Para quem está aí para cima na zona da Gralheira.
Os pontos vermelhos que se vêem na webcam, serão fogo?

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Snifa disse:


> Há pouco, na A4, quando regressava ao Porto, era impressionante a densidade de fumo, Vila Real envolta em fumo, Amarante e por aí fora, completamente irrespirável, parecia nevoeiro de fumo..
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk



igual por aqui... muito fumo, cheiro a queimado e céu vermelho
 e nem grandes incendios aqui perto há... incrível


----------



## jonas (8 Out 2017 às 20:00)

huguh disse:


> igual por aqui... muito fumo, cheiro a queimado e céu vermelho
> e nem grandes incendios aqui perto há... incrível


Por aqui também.Não muito, mas mesmo assim  tem algum fumo


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 20:17)

Aldeias cercadas em Ourém...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Parece que os incendios no nosso país, não estão para "brincadeiras", agora pergunto uma vez que supostamente, já passou a fase mais crítica dos incendios, mas só no papel, a ajuda dos nossos paises vizinhos seria uma mais valia, falo no caso dos meios aéreos pesados.

ACTUALIZAÇÂO
Incêndio na Freixianda ainda descontrolado

Os bombeiros estão a ter dificuldades no combate às chamas e a situação é muito complicada. Há 202 homens no terreno apoiados por 65 veículos. Há já uma máquina de rasto no terreno e já foram accionados mais meios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 20:37)

Fogo dominado em Alvaiázere...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:05)

É impressionante a quantidade de novos incêndios a aparecer a esta hora...  https://twitter.com/fogospt


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 21:08)

*Cinco* frentes em Vila Nova de Paiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 21:08)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*ALERTA - 21:06 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Braga, Morreira E Trandeiras, Morreira E Trandeiras* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030075669fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 22:01)

Fogo aqui na minha freguesia! Espero que apaguem depressa!

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
*Novo incêndio em Leiria, Batalha, São Mamede* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100055177fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 22:08)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*ALERTA - 22:06 - Nova ocorrência importante - Braga, Celorico De Basto, Codeçoso, Codeçoso* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017030075686fogos.pt/?fire=20170300… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 22:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fogo aqui na minha freguesia! Espero que apaguem depressa!
> 
> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
> *Novo incêndio em Leiria, Batalha, São Mamede* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100055177fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


Já está em conclusão! Graças a Deus! Foi no Vale de Ourém e já é a segunda ou terceira vez que tentam por o fogo lá...


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já está em conclusão! Graças a Deus! Foi no Vale de Ourém e já é a segunda ou terceira vez que tentam por o fogo lá...


Raios dos incêndiários , deviam morrer queimados...desculpem o desabafo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Noite longa a caminho...

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 692 operacionais
5 frentes - Vila Nova de Paiva, 118op
Boticas, 54op
2 frentes - São Pedro do Sul, 115op
2 frentes - Braga, 99op
3 frentes - Ourém, 233op
2 frentes - Celorico de Basto, 44op
Pinhel, 62op
Loures, 50op


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 23:28)

V.N. Paiva baixa para 2 frentes. Mantêm-se as 4 em Pampilhosa.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Out 2017 às 00:17)

Ponto de Situação, por Nazareno Do Carmo (Vice-Presidente Ourém): os bombeiros estão a esperar o incêndio junta a uma estrada para onde o IF se dirige. Se conseguirem, durante a noite têm o incêndio controlado. Mas se não tiverem sucesso "vai ser outra carga de trabalho e uma situação muito complicada".


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (9 Out 2017 às 00:29)

A mesma táctica de sempre, esperar o incêndio na estrada, corre sempre mal mas é isto o combate...


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Out 2017 às 00:43)

Várias ignições na zona de Tábua e Oliveira do Hospital. Ardem com intensidade

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Out 2017 às 00:45)

IF Pampilhosa terá agora 8 frentes, segundo CMTV


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Out 2017 às 00:57)

Esta um cheiro a queimado por Loures. Onde está a arder?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Out 2017 às 00:59)

Jodamensil disse:


> Esta um cheiro a queimado por Loures. Onde está a arder?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


houve IF em Bolores. Extinto


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Out 2017 às 01:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> houve IF em Bolores. Extinto


Obrigado robinetinidol

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (9 Out 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia.

Apesar de no Concelho de Abrantes, nao haver incendios;

Estamos debaixo de um manto de Fumo, mal se vê o sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 09:12)

Pampilhosa continua com 4 frentes, sem mudança alguma durante a noite inteira... Impressionante.


----------



## rokleon (9 Out 2017 às 09:17)

A panorâmica que vejo esta manhã não é nada simpática. Nota-se bem um manto de fumos dispersos, tipo nevoeiro, para Este... em outubro.

A humidade relativa para o interior está também especialmente baixa: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/ , do efeito dos incêndios ontem


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 09:19)

As condições na Pampilhosa têm sido horríveis para o incêndio. Humidades na ordem dos 20% a noite toda, e temperaturas que pouco baixam dos 20/19ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Out 2017 às 10:13)

srr disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Apesar de no Concelho de Abrantes, nao haver incendios;
> 
> Estamos debaixo de um manto de Fumo, mal se vê o sol.



Aqui em C. Branco está igual, até parece que vai chover, mas é só fumo!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Aqui em C. Branco está igual, até parece que vai chover, mas é só fumo!


Por Portalegre o mesmo, céu completamente tapado pelo fumo...


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 11:56)

*7 frentes *na Pampilhosa 

7 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 650 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos
1 frente - Celorico de Basto, 49op, 1MA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2017 às 12:15)

Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil com sete frentes!! Incrível, Não significa necessariamente que esteja a piorar, até pode significar que as frentes se estão a partir ,e se estão a  tornar mais pequenas, vamos ver o que esta tarde de OUTUBRO nos reserva! acompanho este tópico já a muito tempo mas raramente me pronuncio , esta zona diz-me muito a mim pessoalmente! e parece.me inaceitável chegarmos a esta altura com o dispositivo de combate a IF  reduzido em 70% , quando as condições tudo indicavam que poderíamos ter um mês de Outubro quente, que a juntar-se a seca severa que o pais atravessa seria expectável que poderíamos vir a ter uma nova vaga destrutiva de incêndios , e ainda temos pelo menos mais uma semana de tempo severo, e nada favorável para este flagelo pela frente! Pelos vistos as 64 vitimas de Pedrogão não serviu de exemplo para quem coordena , e ordena no nosso pais! As chamadas fases Charlies ou Deltas não podem ser formatadas pelo calendário , mas sim pelo clima que todos muito bem sabemos, já não é o mesmo de outros tempos!! Espero sinceramente que mais nenhuma desgraça aconteça durante estes dias , e lamentar a morte de um funcionário da câmara municipal de Oleiros no combate a um incêndio este fds, infelizmente ainda não ouvimos ninguém do governo fazê.lo!

E lamentavelmente mais uma morte  aconteceu num IF de hoje na Guarda, um idoso faleceu enquanto fugia das chamas!!


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 12:52)

Este fim de semana, desloquei-me até ao centro do País para uma ocasião festiva e efectuei o percurso A1A23 até Castelo Branco e posteriormente A23A25 até Aguiar da Beira.

Quem ainda não teve oportunidade de efectuar toda esta viagem pela Auto-Estrada da Beira Interior, não consegue sequer ter 1% da noção do que realmente se passou e está a passar com a floresta Portuguesa. É simplesmente inacreditável e impressionante a extensão de área ardida desde a localidade de Abrançalha (perto de Abrantes), até à cidade da Guarda. São montes, montanhas até pequenas planícies com uma quantidade absurda de terra queimada.

Confesso que apesar de saber o que ia apanhar pela frente, fiquei impressionando com a Serra da Gardunha (Ardeu quase na totalidade) e na vertente Leste da Serra da Estrela mais concretamente a Covilhã. Já não vale a pena comentar a zona de Gavião,Mação, Sertã etc onde praticamente não existem árvores.

Durante o trajecto, fui quase sempre "seguido" pelos inúmeros incêndios que têm fustigado o País, entre os quais o grande IF de Pampilhosa que no Sábado tinha um Pirócumulo de meter respeito visto a partir da cidade da Guarda. Por incrível que possa parecer, até no local onde decorreu o evento a que assisti, ocorreu um pequeno foco de incêndio prontamente combatido por algumas viaturas que se encontravam de prevenção na zona.

É mais um mês que passa e mais uma página negra na história dos incêndios florestais no nosso País. Flagelo este que pelo andar da carruagem não vai parar tão cedo.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da área ardida, durante o trajecto na A23 (Tiradas com o telemóvel) e do IF de Pampilhosa visto a partir da localidade de Freixial do Campo e de Castelo Branco.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 13:04)

*Incêndio florestal no Sabugal faz um morto*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/09-10-2017/incendio-no-sabugal-faz-um-morto#/


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2017 às 13:43)

Pedrógão foi tão grave que tornou tudo o resto relativo. Em 2 dias o fogo, ou o combate ao fogo, ceifou mais duas vidas e tal é encarado com alguma naturalidade.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2017 às 13:51)

*Imagens do incrível "diabo de fogo" em Portugal são destaque nos EUA*

A "NBC", um dos principais canais informativos nos Estados Unidos da América, deu destaque ao fogo de Arganil, este fim de semana. O vídeo mostra imagens de uma espécie de tornado de fogo.

O incêndio florestal que lavrou com intensidade nos concelhos de Pampilhosa da Serra e Arganil obrigou à evacuação parcial de seis aldeias naquela zona interior do distrito de Coimbra. "Este diabo de fogo deflagrou no interior de um incêndio em Portugal", começa por explica a "NBC" no vídeo, que em poucos minutos teve milhares de partilhas e reações.

"Este raro turbilhão ocorre quando o calor intenso e os ventos se juntam", explicam.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/im...em-portugal-sao-destaque-nos-eua-8829016.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2017 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 14:16)




----------



## AJB (9 Out 2017 às 14:17)

Snifa disse:


> *Imagens do incrível "diabo de fogo" em Portugal são destaque nos EUA*
> 
> A "NBC", um dos principais canais informativos nos Estados Unidos da América, deu destaque ao fogo de Arganil, este fim de semana. O vídeo mostra imagens de uma espécie de tornado de fogo.
> 
> ...


Isto é mais um caso tipico de diabolização/mistificação de algo natural, que acontece muitas vezes e não só em incendios florestais, acontece tambem em fogos controlados (no Inverno claro)!
Isto não é mais que a "luta" entre duas forças contrarias: vento e declives ! Perante essa "luta" o que acontece é que o fogo adquire um comportamento diferente e ao "sugar" o Oxigenio em redor provoca essa imagem!


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 14:21)

tenho 2 incêndios aqui à volta
um que vejo bem de casa a coluna de fumo, com 32 bombeiros e 1 heli em Fontes, coluna de fumo bem escura... e outro  em Barqueiros com 25 bombeiros


----------



## jonas (9 Out 2017 às 14:50)

huguh disse:


> tenho 2 incêndios aqui à volta
> um que vejo bem de casa a coluna de fumo, com 32 bombeiros e 1 heli em Fontes, coluna de fumo bem escura... e outro  em Barqueiros com 25 bombeiros


O de Fontes já tem mais de 50 opr.
Parece estar a evoluir de que maneira?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2017 às 14:55)

2 feridos num despiste de um auto-tanque de Cantanhede no IF de Pampilhosa/Arganil, 1 deles em estado grave.


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 15:03)

Venham-me cá dizer que isto não tem mão humana que eu conto uma história. Lamentável de facto o que está a acontecer mais uma vez.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 15:08)

Sete frentes na Pampilhosa é inacreditável, passam dias e passam noites e não há evolução positiva no incêndio...


----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2017 às 15:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sete frentes na Pampilhosa é inacreditável, passam dias e passam noites e não há evolução positiva no incêndio...


Pelo que vejo na TV faltam M.A., fogo que nao está assim tao alto, mas inacessivel aos meios terrestres com alguns MA podiam reduzi-lo muito


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 15:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 15:43)

Está a ficar tanto fumo aqui, mas não sei de onde vem. No fogos.pt não vejo nehum fogo aqui perto...


----------



## jonas (9 Out 2017 às 15:47)

Por aqui a visibilidade não é mais do que 4 km, esta mesmo muito fumo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2017 às 16:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a ficar tanto fumo aqui, mas não sei de onde vem. No fogos.pt não vejo nehum fogo aqui perto...


fui agora a rua, e para este daqui nota-se bastante fumo junto ao chão, talvez seja o fumo de pampilhosa


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 16:11)

kikofra disse:


> fui agora a rua, e para este daqui nota-se bastante fumo junto ao chão, talvez seja o fumo de pampilhosa


Possa se isto é da Pampilhosa... até parece impossível!


----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2017 às 16:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa se isto é da Pampilhosa... até parece impossível!


já ha dois dias que o ceu para essa zona anda carregado de fumo, parece que vem lá uma tempestade mas as nuvens sao de fumo, por isso não sei se o incendio da pampilhosa+os que houveram mais a descida do fumo podem criar isso que estás a  relatar


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 16:28)

kikofra disse:


> já ha dois dias que o ceu para essa zona anda carregado de fumo, parece que vem lá uma tempestade mas as nuvens sao de fumo, por isso não sei se o incendio da pampilhosa+os que houveram mais a descida do fumo podem criar isso que estás a  relatar


Por acaso no vale onde vivo não temos tido fumo. Só ontem com um incêndio muito perto é que tivemos, mas felizmente foi logo apagado. Hoje está fumo denso.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 16:48)

Pelas 16:13 Pampilhosa "só" já tinha quatro frentes de acordo com fonte da ANPC. (RTP)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendio-de-pampilhosa-da-serra-continua-a-lavrar_e1032379


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 16:57)

jonas disse:


> O de Fontes já tem mais de 50 opr.
> Parece estar a evoluir de que maneira?



foi extinto rapidamente felizmente. Continua muito cheiro a queimado por aqui

Neste momento

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 652 operacionais, 6 MA
Boticas, 59op, 1MA
Nelas, 100op
Castro Daire, 59op


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:10)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minhá 1 minuto
*ALERTA - Lapa do Lobo - Bombeiro ferido com queimaduras.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:34)




----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 17:42)

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil, 641 operacionais, 6 MA
4 frentes - Boticas, 70op, 1MA
Nelas, 142op
Vitoreira, Castro Daire, 81op
Gondomar, 32op
Ester de Cima, Castro Daire, 48op, 1MA
Mangualde, 27op, 1MA
Rio Maior, 58op, 1mA


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Out 2017 às 18:37)

Surreal a quantidade de IFs a está hora...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 18:39)




----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 19:00)

um autotanque dos bombeiros de Cantanhede caiu por uma ravina, bombeiros transportados de heli para Coimbra

4 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil, 649 operacionais, 3 MA
4 frentes - Boticas, 71op
Amarante, 32op
Nelas, 163op, 1MA
Vitoreira, Castro Daire, 49op
Gondomar, 26op
Ester de Cima, Castro Daire, 47op
Rio Maior, 71op, 1mA
Faro, 26op, 1MA


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Out 2017 às 19:07)

Isto está terrivel tudo cheio de fumo por estas bandas, parece que estamos em Agosto.


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 19:20)

a esta hora por aqui está assim... parece nevoeiro mas é mesmo fumo


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2017 às 19:28)

3 frentes na Pampilhosa e 2 em Boticas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Muito fumo aqui também pelo Ribatejo, bem como o cheiro a queimado que persite desde madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 19:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 20:07)

*Off Topic*: Não somos só nós a sofrer com os incêndios. No fogo de hoje em Sonoma, California foram reportadas 1500 estruturas destruídas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 20:19)




----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 20:29)

Nelas com 2 frentes e Rio Maior com uma


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 20:47)

> *PJ deteve suspeito de atear nove focos de incêndio em Tondela*





> Em comunicado, a PJ refere que o homem, casado, tem "antecedentes criminais por crimes da mesma natureza", tendo sido detido em 2010 e cumprido pena de prisão durante cerca de quatro anos.



https://www.jn.pt/justica/interior/...ove-focos-de-incendio-em-tondela-8829406.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 21:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Off Topic*: Não somos só nós a sofrer com os incêndios. No fogo de hoje em Sonoma, California foram reportadas 1500 estruturas destruídas!


*live feed: *https://www.periscope.tv/w/1LyxBEWBDaLJN?channel=world-news


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 21:28)




----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 22:09)

3 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil, 688 operacionais
2 frentes - Nelas, 208op
Vitoreira, Castro Daire, 115op
1 frente - Ester de Cima, Castro Daire, 58op
1 frente - Rio Maior, 66op
São Pedro do Sul, 39op


----------



## Devas (9 Out 2017 às 22:21)

huguh disse:


> 3 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil, 688 operacionais
> 2 frentes - Nelas, 208op
> Vitoreira, Castro Daire, 115op
> 1 frente - Ester de Cima, Castro Daire, 58op
> ...



São Pedro do Sul, 76 op, 22 viat


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Devas disse:


> São Pedro do Sul, 76 op, 22 viat



125op já.. grande reforço


----------



## Devas (9 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Segundo o Facebook ocorrências de Coimbra o IF Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil aumentou para 4 frentes 

https://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/pampilhosa-da-serra-frentes-fogo-12-quilometros/ 
*Pampilhosa da Serra com frentes de fogo de 12 quilómetros*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2017 às 23:25)

Em apenas 3 dias já há mais área ardida, sendo que o incêndio de Pampilhosa está a tomar dimensões severas. A área ardida deve aproximar-se dos 250 mil hectares este ano, o que coloca 2017 em* 3º lugar *de maior área ardida alguma vez registada. 

*06/10*






*
09/10*


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2017 às 00:04)

São Pedro do Sul - 3 frentes.

Parece que Pampilhosa continua longe de estar resolvido...


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2017 às 02:21)

4 grandes incêndios ainda a esta hora

3 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra/Arganil, 646 operacionais
1 frente - Nelas, 182op
1 frente - Castro Daire, 121op
3 frentes - São Pedro do Sul, 119op


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2017 às 12:01)

Todos os grandes incendios já estão dominados


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 12:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 13:14)




----------



## huguh (10 Out 2017 às 13:39)

mais um acidente com bombeiros, despiste de uma viatura dos bombeiros de Paço de Arcos no incendio da Pampilhosa, perto de Sobral Magro
5 feridos


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 13:51)

huguh disse:


> mais um acidente com bombeiros, despiste de uma viatura dos bombeiros de Paço de Arcos no incendio da Pampilhosa, perto de Sobral Magro
> 5 feridos


*Despiste de um veículo de combate a incêndios fere cinco bombeiros, um deles com gravidade*
10 out 2017 13:42
MadreMedia / Lusa

Cinco bombeiros voluntários de Paços de Arcos ficaram hoje feridos, um deles com gravidade, mas sem correr risco de vida, na sequência de um despiste de um veículo de combate a incêndios, em Arganil, disse a Proteção Civil.
... http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...s-fere-cinco-bombeiros-um-deles-com-gravidade


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Out 2017 às 14:29)

IF Pombal/Ourém: 1600 ha
IF Pampilhosa da Serra: 6500 ha
IF Alvadia 1800ha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Out 2017 às 16:01)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pombal/Ourém: 1600 ha
> IF Pampilhosa da Serra: 6500 ha
> IF Alvadia 1800ha


É possível ver a arda ardida do incêndio de valongo/Gondomar?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 16:03)




----------



## robinetinidol (10 Out 2017 às 16:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É possível ver a arda ardida do incêndio de valongo/Gondomar?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


120 ha  Por acaso até pensei que fosse mais... e que tivesse progredido mais para o interior da Serra..


----------



## jonas (10 Out 2017 às 16:26)

robinetinidol disse:


> 120 ha  Por acaso até pensei que fosse mais... e que tivesse progredido mais para o interior da Serra..


Também pensei que fosse mais...mas ainda bem que o vento estava de NE, assim não progrediu para a zona com mais mato.
Neste momento em Santarém quase 100opr, um reacendimento em Celorico de Basto, e o um incêndio em Espanha quase a entrar em Portugal pela Portela do Homem.
Situação bem mais calma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 17:22)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Out 2017 às 17:27)

O incêndio de Lobios, já entrou em território português!!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2017 às 17:52)

POSIT:


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2017 às 18:17)

Arcos de Valdevez, 30op
Chaves, 66op, 1MA
Castro Daire, 58op


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2017 às 20:07)

O SMPC de Ourém e a Divisão de Gestão do Território/SIG do Municipio de Ourém, efetuaram o levantamento da área ardida dos incêndios florestais, ocorridos nos últimos dias na União de Freguesias de Freixianda, Ribeira do Fárrio e Formigais.
Área Ardida é sensivelmente 1237,6 Hectares.

Fonte: *Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Ourém*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 20:28)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Out 2017 às 21:27)

incendio de Valongo/Gondomar...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Out 2017 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> POSIT:









Incêndio de Lobios, perto de Portugal
Ainda não entrou em território Português como tinha dito no post anterior


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2017 às 23:07)

Sim, parece que a contagem de operacionais são os operacionais portugueses que estão a ajudar no combate. Nem consta do mapa de ocorrências, só da lista.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2017 às 09:16)

Gerês/Espanha aumenta para duas frentes.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 09:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Gerês/Espanha aumenta para duas frentes.



É importantíssimo que o incêndio não passe a fronteira, pois a mata da Albergaria iria ficar ameaçada, sendo uma das zonas do Parque Nacional mais ricas em biodiversidade.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 10:57)

@Dias Miguel eu sublinho e acrescento que se esse IF chegar à mata de Albergaria é uma tragédia ambiental. Ainda o mês passado lá estive e de facto não há quem não se deslumbre com tanta beleza natural. Não quero sequer colocar a hipótese de ele passar a fronteira.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 11:01)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda o mês passado lá estive e de facto não há quem não se deslumbre com tanta beleza natural.



Off-Topic: Estive lá várias vezes e felizmente tive o prazer de fazer 20 kms a pé entre o Campo do Gerês e a Portela do Homem. Infelizmente desde 2009 que não vou lá, mas algum dia regresso para uns dias de natureza, repouso e termas  Ahhh e umas belas postas barrosãs 

Seria uma tristeza ver, poucos dias antes da mudança do panorama meteorológico, um local tão bonito de Portugal consumido pelas chamas...


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Out 2017 às 14:24)

Mortágua reativou


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2017 às 16:00)

Alguém sabe qual é o posit do IF de Lobios em Espanha?!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 16:21)

*Relatório sobre a tragédia de Pedrógão Grande é entregue durante esta quinta-feira*
HÁ UMA HORA
O relatório da Comissão Técnica Independente, que analisou o que se passou em Pedrógão Grande, vai ser entregue esta quinta-feira, às 12h, na Assembleia da República, avança a SIC Notícias.
...
http://observador.pt/2017/10/11/rel...-grande-e-entregue-durante-esta-quinta-feira/


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2017 às 16:39)

maiores incendios a esta hora

Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 121operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
Baião, 53op, 2MA
Fafe, 33op


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2017 às 18:28)

neste momento

Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 75operacionais, 2 meios aéreos
Baião, 71op, 2MA
Fafe, 34op
Chaves, 188op, 1MA
Vinhais, 35op, 1mA


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Desabafo do comandante de bombeiros voluntários de Castro Daire, sobre o elevado número de ocorrências que tem ocorrido nos últimos dias no concelho.

*"A PROBLEMÁTICA DOS INCÊNDIOS*: algumas considerações

Nas redes sociais proliferam opiniões sobre o tema. Todos são especialistas, todos têm opiniões, certezas, ideias, ... até parece que a resolução deste flagelo é simples, mas muito simples não deve ser, pois é um problema Nacional e acima de tudo cultural, político e judicial, senão vejamos:
Se estou chateado com alguém ... meto o fogo no seu terreno, se estou bêbedo ... meto o fogo no seu terreno, se não concordo com as partilhas ... meto o fogo no seu terreno, se não concordo com as reservas de caça ... meto o fogo nesses terrenos, se não me agrada os outros também terem reservas de caça ... meto o fogo nesses terrenos ... Se se provar que fui eu ... os juízes vão acreditar na minha redenção colocando-me em liberdade, acreditando que de repente vou passar a ser boa pessoa, como aconteceu recentemente ... e assim instala-se o sentimento de impunidade !!!
Não interessa se esta atitude negligente resulta na perca de vidas humanas, de bens, ou quais os resultados ambientais. Por outro lado existe um alheamento, seja das pessoas ou dos políticos, para que se encontrem soluções para este problema concreto. Assim, para que a culpa não morra solteira, atira-se poeira para os olhos da opinião pública e assim, parece que tudo estará resolvido. Não custa nada, fala-se mal ou criticam-se os bombeiros !!! Será que os Bombeiros são perfeitos ? Claro que não. São seres humanos, homens e mulheres como quaisquer outros. Claro que também erram, no entanto, assim que chover já ninguém se lembrará de mais nada até ao próximo ano e repetir-se-há o ciclo sem que nada de concreto se faça para em concreto se resolverem estes problemas.
Enquanto comandante dos bombeiros Voluntários de Castro Daire, não poderia assistir a uma barbaridade destas e ficar impávido perante tal desplante. É necessário contextualizar o que se ouve da boca de um bombeiro. O ato decisório depende de muitos fatores e de muitas variáveis, ... Assim, gostava de vos alertar para alguns aspetos: a) Se não tivessem posto o fogo nada teria ardido; b) Se não tivéssemos mais uma série de incêndios em simultâneo, aí sim poderíamos ter atuado como desejaríamos, mas quando assim é temos que definir prioridades | 1- vidas, 2- bens, 3- o resto |; c) As acessibilidades não são aquilo que se pretende fazer acreditar. Sim, existe um caminho ... e quantos mais existem e seriam necessários ? d) Se o local não fosse deixado ao abandono durante todo o ano e tivessem efetuado a respetiva manutenção e limpeza, nada disto se teria passado e pelo menos esse local teria escapado ...; e) Se era assim tão fácil extinguir ali o incêndio, por que motivo os principais interessados não o fizeram ? Por onde andavam ? A apagar não andaram ... Têm 2 braços e 2 pernas como qualquer bombeiro. Dava mais jeito tirar fotografias ? Eu próprio já apaguei muitos com uma giesta nas mãos, o que acontece frequentemente noutras zonas do nosso Concelho !!! por fim ... f) Se os senhores das reservas de caça não andassem chateados uns com os outros, certamente não arderia tanto e de forma tão violenta. No nosso Concelho, apenas por coincidência, só começamos a ter grandes incêndios em reservas e a partir do primeiro dia de caça ... Na minha opinião nas áreas ardidas não se deveria poder caçar durante pelo menos 5 anos !!! MAS OK, O PROBLEMA SÃO SEMPRE OS BOMBEIROS ... Desta forma já nem se fala nem ninguém se lamenta dos criminosos prevaricadores incendiários.
Aproveito para através desta ferramenta LOUVAR todos os Bombeiros e em especial os Meus Bombeiros pelo enorme esforço pessoal e notável empenhamento coletivo no combate aos incêndios neste ano especialmente difícil, realçando, para aqueles distraídos que não sabem nem se interessam, que o nosso Corpo de Bombeiros efetua uma média de oito mil serviços por ano, no auxílio à população.
Paulo Almeida - Comandante do CB"


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2017 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 19:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 19:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2017 às 20:02)

AnDré disse:


> Desabafo do comandante de bombeiros voluntários de Castro Daire, sobre o elevado número de ocorrências que tem ocorrido nos últimos dias no concelho.
> 
> *"A PROBLEMÁTICA DOS INCÊNDIOS*: algumas considerações
> 
> ...



Bem falando na problemática acerca dos caçadores, do meu ponto de vista se eles pegam fogo a uma reserva propositadamente, estão a ser burros, pois vai arder tudo, e as suas peças de caça, irão ficar sem alimento, e sem abrigos.
Sei que existe caçadores muito desleixados, até porque por lei eles são obrigados a apanhar os cartuxos do chão, mas na prática, deixam-nos simplesmente pelo chão, isto tudo para dar o exemplo dos cigarros que muitos deles fumam durante a caça, será que os deixam bem apagados, por vezes dentro de matos altos, não é tarefa fácil, e já agora acho que seria uma excelente ideia que eles respeitassem mais os períodos críticos, bem como as condições climatéricas adversas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 20:38)

*Off Topic: Eu estou atónito com a tragégia que está a ocorrer na Califórnia. Mais de 20 mortos confirmados, 670 desaparecidos e mais de 3500 estruturas ardidas!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2017 às 20:48)




----------



## jonas (11 Out 2017 às 20:50)

Grande incêndio em Chaves, parece estar feia a situação


----------



## Cinza (11 Out 2017 às 20:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Off Topic: Eu estou atónito com a tragégia que está a ocorrer na Califórnia. Mais de 20 mortos confirmados, 670 desaparecidos e mais de 3500 estruturas ardidas!*



Antes e Depois





http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-shows-devastating-wildfires-swept-acrossthe/


----------



## huguh (11 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Complicado em Chaves

2 frentes - Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 76operacionais
1 frente - Baião, 65op
3 frentes - Chaves, 280op
Valpaços, 32op
Vinhais, 70op


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 22:04)




----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2017 às 00:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Off Topic: Eu estou atónito com a tragégia que está a ocorrer na Califórnia. Mais de 20 mortos confirmados, 670 desaparecidos e mais de 3500 estruturas ardidas!*


Como é possivel? 
Pode ser um acaso da natureza, mas parece que muito falhou no combate a esse fogo... nao se evacuam populações? Não se fez a defesa perimetrica das localidades?


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Out 2017 às 00:24)

Os próximos 4 dias vão ser o culminar da seca...muito complicados... depois vem a chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 00:31)

Todos os incêndios significativos dominados exceto Chaves, que ainda assim desceu para 2 frentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 08:39)

kikofra disse:


> Como é possivel?
> Pode ser um acaso da natureza, mas parece que muito falhou no combate a esse fogo... nao se evacuam populações? Não se fez a defesa perimetrica das localidades?


É verdadeiramente impressionante! Eu li que já são 23 mortos, os fogos são tão grandes que não há bombeiros em muitos locais que estão a arder. As populações tentam fazer o que podem mas é impossível. Estão a ser emitidos avisos de evacuação imediata para várias cidades. Esta zona é muito vasta, com cidades ricas ligadas à produção dos mais afamados vinhos da Califórnia. O vento está a aumentar e os fogos estão a juntar-se!


----------



## rokleon (12 Out 2017 às 08:53)

*New satellite photos reveal the California wildfire's shocking damage from space*
http://www.businessinsider.com/cali...ta-rosa-area-of-northern-california-burning-1


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 11:13)




----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2017 às 12:54)

Já está disponível no site da Assembleia da República o relatório da comissão técnica independente sobre a tragédia de Pedrógão.
https://www.parlamento.pt/Documents/2017/Outubro/RelatorioCTI12Out2017.pdf


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 12:55)

Reacendimento de Alvaiázere.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 13:18)

Dominado de novo.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 13:31)

Incêndio com quase 100 operacionais no Sardoal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:28)

*Este é o exemplo do que nunca se deve fazer num incêndio!

*


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 14:38)

Sugiro uma leitura atenta do relatorio da comissão técnica independente!
Leiam com calma, sem ideias pre concebidas e depois sim...teremos aqui a possibilidade de fazer um debate sério!
https://www.parlamento.pt/Documents/2017/Outubro/RelatorioCTI12Out2017.pdf


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Montalegre, 37 operacionais, 1MA
Sardoal, 137op, 2MA
São Pedro do Sul, 97op, 2MA
Baião, 35op, 1MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 15:31)

*Incêndios: Fogo de Pedrógão Grande causado por descarga elétrica e o de Góis por raio*
12 out 2017 13:40
MadreMedia / Lusa

Os incêndios que começaram em Pedrógão Grande e Góis, em 17 de junho, foram causados, respetivamente, por descargas elétricas mediadas pela rede de distribuição de energia e por um raio.
... http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...do-por-descarga-eletrica-e-o-de-gois-por-raio


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2017 às 16:19)

Montalegre, 49 operacionais, 1MA
Sernancelhe, 73op
São Pedro do Sul, 140op, 4MA
Baião, 46op
Póvoa de Lanhoso, 75op, 1MA
Castro Daire, 30op, 1MA
Santarém, 31op
Alenquer, 37op


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 16:35)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...o-no-sistema-de-defesa-florestal-8837994.html
Tantas e tantas vezes aqui fui "comido vivo" por dizer isto..


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 16:37)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...o-no-sistema-de-defesa-florestal-8837994.html
Tantas e tantas vezes aqui fui "comido vivo" por dizer isto...
Ja estou a contar o tempo que vai demorar o JMS a tentar descredibilizar esta questão...
No entanto, a realidade é sempre mais forte que qualquer convicção (desconhecimento) pessoal!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 16:48)

https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/12/p...8644?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__breaking_a

'Vamos centralizar todas as informações relativas aos incêndios para Lisboa para facilitar a operação'. 'É para o bem da população'.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Orion disse:


> Já na altura a decisão da ANPC cheirava mal...



Onde há fumo, há fogo...


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Sim, mas a questão fundamental, a meu ver, esta na falta de conhecimento técnico do sistema!
Isto é como um jogo de futebol...os treinadores de bancada opinam opinam e nada dizem tecnicamente relevante!
Aqui no forum passa se o mesmo! 
Cada incendio é um incendio!
O Ataque inicial melhorou muito porque não tem ciencia nenhuma, apenas tem que meter meios e estes despejam água até abafar o pequeno foco!
O calcanhar de Aquiles esteve e está quando a água ja não resulta, quando não adianta meter GRIF's, GRUATA's etc etc...
Aí deve entrar o conhecimento da Eng. Florestal!
O Comportamento do fogo é algo predizivel, que é estudado, que implica dedicação permanente!
Ha um membro aqui do forum, que não direi quem é naturalmente, que uma vez (quando lhe disse qual era o meu trabalho) disse qualquer coisa do género: Os fogos apagam se a deitar água, não é com PC's ou teorias...
Enfim...


----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2017 às 17:02)

Desde de já digo que acho que TODOS nós temos culpa (só que uns têm responsabilidades a seu cargo e outros não), um exemplo daqueles que NÃO têm responsabilidades a seu cargo, faz algum sentido com o calor e o “bafo” que por estes lados se faz sentir fazer fogueiras??? É que eu vou à janela e vejo ilustres almas a fazer isso mesmo fogueiras e não são das pequenas. Por isso digo os relatórios podem servir para muita coisa, mas enquanto não mudarmos as mentalidades daqueles que NÃO têm responsabilidades a seu cargo nada vai mudar aliás a tendência é sempre para piorar.


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 17:06)

muito muito bom!!

_1. A incapacidade para debelar o fogo nascente na primeira meia hora após a eclosão, dado o tempo decorrido desde a ignição e os meios empregues em ataque inicial, que foram insuficientes para as condições do dia. 
2. Passado esse momento o controlo do incêndio foi-se tornando progressivamente mais difícil pelo crescimento rápido do perímetro, com a cabeça praticamente sempre acima da capacidade de extinção e projeções em número significativo. O combate ao então flanco direito do incêndio foi descurado, o que foi decisivo para a sua rápida expansão, o que se verificou após a mudança na direção do vento registada às 18 horas. Na verdade, após as 16 horas, e particularmente após as 17 horas, a probabilidade de sucesso em deter o incêndio seria sempre reduzida, mesmo na presença de ataque ampliado bem organizado e dispondo de um conjunto reforçado de meios.
 3. Eram diminutas as perspetivas de vir a dominar rapidamente o incêndio, informadas  pelas suas características, pela leitura das condições em que evoluía e pelas previsões meteorológicas existentes. Assim, as necessárias medidas de proteção civil (disposições relativas à circulação na rede viária, acompanhamento da população rural, preparação de evacuações) deveriam ter sido equacionadas logo às 16h00-17h00 e cumpridas a partir das 18 horas. 4. As deficiências no comando e gestão da operação de socorro foram agravadas pelas dificuldades de comunicação. Porém, e em face do ponto 2, se a atuação tivesse seguido os padrões em vigor, pouco teria aumentado a efetividade das operações de controlo do incêndio. Pelo contrário, as consequências catastróficas do incêndio não são alheias às opções táticas e estratégicas que foram tomadas."_


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 17:08)

Para os que acham que não ha limites ao combate, para os que acham que MUITOS meios significam incendios mais pequenos...leiam, leiam bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 17:11)

AJB disse:


> Sugiro uma leitura atenta do relatorio da comissão técnica independente!
> Leiam com calma, sem ideias pre concebidas e depois sim...teremos aqui a possibilidade de fazer um debate sério!
> https://www.parlamento.pt/Documents/2017/Outubro/RelatorioCTI12Out2017.pdf


Eu não sou técnico e por isso não tenho soluções, mas se não tomarmos precauções e não adaptarmos o nosso sistema de combate ás alterações climáticas como referem no relatório, vamos assistir atónitos a passar-se cá o mesmo que está a acontecer na Califórnia, e ver arder uma cidade inteira... este ano estivemos perto de ver isso em Coimbra!


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 17:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não sou técnico e por isso não tenho soluções, mas se não tomarmos precauções e não adaptarmos o nosso sistema de combate ás alterações climáticas como referem no relatório, vamos assistir atónitos a passar-se cá o mesmo que está a acontecer na Califórnia, e ver arder uma cidade inteira... este ano estivemos perto de ver isso em Coimbra!


Não são precisas nenhumas alterações climáticas para tal acontecer!
O desconhecimento técnico que grassa no principal agente de proteção civil é tão abissal que nada precisa de mudar para a tragédia se repetir!
Enquanto acharmos que ao dar para peditórios que ajudamos e mudamos o que quer que seja...mal vai o país...
Relativamente ás causas...tanta "pancada" já aqui levei...curioso que estes dois incendios analisados neste relatorio (Pedrogão e Gois, respetivamente os segundo e oitavo maiores de sempre)sejam provocados direta e indiretamente por causa natural...
É do caraças, desculpem a linguagem...


----------



## AJB (12 Out 2017 às 17:24)

Parece que mesmo que o SIRESP tivesse funcionado  200% bem...nada da tragédia teria sido alterada...
Qual será agora o bode expiatório???
Aceitam se apostas!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 17:32)

O fogo e o seu comportamento é em si impressionante. Nesta foto do fogo na Califórnia-Sonoma, casas totalmente incineradas coexistem ao lado de outras intocadas... (não consegui postar a foto, por isso deixo o link) https://ibb.co/n8eNkb


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 17:33)

AJB disse:


> Parece que mesmo que o SIRESP tivesse funcionado  200% bem...nada da tragédia teria sido alterada...
> Qual será agora o bode expiatório???
> Aceitam se apostas!!!!


O problema foi do comando da protecção civil e da falta de ataque no início do fogo!


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2017 às 17:41)

Atualização

Montalegre, 39 operacionais
São Pedro do Sul, 143op, 2MA
Baião, 37op
Castro Daire, 110op, 1MA
Montalegre, 28op, 2MA
Gondomar, 26op


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 18:53)

Vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo, grossa e alta para os lados de Braga.

Não me digam que é o Incêndio de Montalegre..


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2017 às 18:58)

2 frentes em São Pedro do sul

Montalegre, 39 operacionais
São Pedro do Sul, 182op, 2MA
Castro Daire, 163op, 3MA
Castelo Branco, 37op


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 19:02)

Snifa disse:


> Vejo uma enorme coluna de fumo, grossa e alta para os lados de Braga.
> 
> Não me digam que é o Incêndio de Montalegre..



Penso que seja este:

*Incêndio ameaça autoestrada que liga Braga a Guimarães*

*




*

Um incêndio está a ameaçar a autoestrada A11, que liga Braga a Guimarães, esta quinta-feira à tarde, na freguesia vimaranense de Leitões.

Elementos da Divisão de Trânsito da GNR de Braga encontram-se no local, caso seja necessário cortar a circulação, já que as chamas chegaram a atingir aos railes de proteção da via, no sentido Guimarães-Braga.

O fogo teve início em dois pontos distintos dentro da freguesia de Leitões, sendo que num dos locais as chamas já estão dominadas. O segundo foco de incêndio continua a evoluir com intensidade.

No local, estão elementos dos Bombeiros Famalicenses, Voluntários de Braga e das Taipas.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...trada-que-liga-braga-a-guimaraes-8838573.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2017 às 19:51)

"Ribolhos 
A população pede ajuda ."


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Como é que em 3h se consomem 8 000 ha em Pedrógão Grande??


----------



## Nickname (12 Out 2017 às 21:56)

A24 cortada entre os nós de Mamouros e Carvalhal, no concelho de Castro Daire, devido a incêndio.

http://observador.pt/2017/10/12/a24-cortada-devido-a-incendio-em-castro-daire-viseu/


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Edit: Entretanto novo incêndio no Sardoal já com 70 operacionais.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2017 às 23:22)

E outro, após o anterior ter sido dominado.


----------



## huguh (12 Out 2017 às 23:36)

neste momento

1 frente - São Pedro do Sul, 232op
3 frentes - Castro Daire, 211op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 91op
Torre de Moncorvo, 32op


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 11:07)

> Tragédia em Pedrógão Grande
> 
> * Autarca de Pedrógão rejeita responsabilidades do comando *



Coitado, mais um que vai ser arrastado para as teias da Conspiração ao estilo JMS.



> *PSD congratula-se com trabalho "meritório" da comissão técnica  *



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/

Ena pá. Não é que isto agora é mesmo conveniente?. Toca a demitir a MAD porque é isso que vai resolver toda esta panóplia de acontecimentos.
Pelo menos não se auto-Enterraram como o Exmo. Ex PrImeiro Ministro PPC ao afirmar que sabia da existência de mortes por falta de apoio psicológico.

Gosto especialmente dos 3 Incêndios de ontem separados por cerca de 5km todos na zona do Sardoal e 2 deles com origem ás 22h e 23h respectivamente. Vai-se lá dar credibilidade a estas CTI...


----------



## srr (13 Out 2017 às 11:11)

criz0r disse:


> Coitado, mais um que vai ser arrastado para as teias da Conspiração ao estilo JMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, esta ultima frase enigmatica, pode explica la melhor ?


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2017 às 11:31)

@srr claro.











Este tipo de situações, seja de que Natureza for também deve constar neste tipo de relatórios e deve ser investigado ao pormenor. 
Não é de todo plausível e minimamente normal, surgirem tantos focos de incêndios a horas absurdas.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2017 às 14:41)

novo dia, mais incendios

Cela - P.N. Peneda Gerês, Montalegre, 37op, 1MA
Ferral, Montalegre, 39op, 1MA
Vouzela, 94op, 2MA
Tabuaço, 49op, 2MA
Alijó, 34op


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2017 às 14:47)

criz0r disse:


> Coitado, mais um que vai ser arrastado para as teias da Conspiração ao estilo JMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A MAD perdeu toda a pouca credibilidade que tinha com esta vergonha da fase Delta, o tempo como está e ela reduz os meios desta maneira, se nao aprendeu com o que aconteceu em pedrogão sequer como é que pode liderar o MAI?

Em relação ao autarca de pedrogão pelo menos pela parte que passou na TV a comentar o relátorio foi um discurso cheio de falacias


----------



## AJB (13 Out 2017 às 15:07)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/geral/31-10...ios-em-viana-do-castelo-e-cabeceiras-de-basto

Mais dois casos de terroristas!!!


----------



## AJB (13 Out 2017 às 15:09)

kikofra disse:


> A MAD perdeu toda a pouca credibilidade que tinha com esta vergonha da fase Delta, o tempo como está e ela reduz os meios desta maneira, se nao aprendeu com o que aconteceu em pedrogão sequer como é que pode liderar o MAI?
> 
> Em relação ao autarca de pedrogão pelo menos pela parte que passou na TV a comentar o relátorio foi um discurso cheio de falacias


É preciso desmistificar esta história da falta de meios!
O Dispositivo é elaborado anualmente pela ANPC e, erradamente, desde sempre se baseou em calendarios civis! Isto sempre aconteceu, não foi com esta MAI!
Atenção, nada tenho que defender a senhora, mas não sejamos demagógicos...vai ela por sua iniciativa alterar um calendario quando da propria ANPC nada lhe sugeriram?
Pensem nisso antes de criticas gratuitas...


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2017 às 15:21)

AJB disse:


> É preciso desmistificar esta história da falta de meios!
> O Dispositivo é elaborado anualmente pela ANPC e, erradamente, desde sempre se baseou em calendarios civis! Isto sempre aconteceu, não foi com esta MAI!
> Atenção, nada tenho que defender a senhora, mas não sejamos demagógicos...vai ela por sua iniciativa alterar um calendario quando da propria ANPC nada lhe sugeriram?
> Pensem nisso antes de criticas gratuitas...


sim, e por isso o caso de pedrogão em caso de falta de meios ainda era justificavel, agora em outubro já devia ter aprendido que não é o calendário que manda, mas sim o tempo, e se o aprenderam bem no caso das fogueiras e foguetes(que foi alterado para ser proibido até dia 15) também deviam ter pensado no dispositivo.
Mesmo sendo erro da ANPC, ela é que foi responsavel pela nomeação de quem está a frente da ANPC, portanto é responsável por lá ter posto incompetentes. 
Atenção que isto não é só deste governo nem do ultimo, desde há muitos anos que os comandantes são nomeados, e muitas vezes estes comandantes nunca apagaram um fogo na vida


----------



## AJB (13 Out 2017 às 15:24)

kikofra disse:


> sim, e por isso o caso de pedrogão em caso de falta de meios ainda era justificavel, agora em outubro já devia ter aprendido que não é o calendário que manda, mas sim o tempo, e se o aprenderam bem no caso das fogueiras e foguetes(que foi alterado para ser proibido até dia 15) também deviam ter pensado no dispositivo.
> Mesmo sendo erro da ANPC, ela é que foi responsavel pela nomeação de quem está a frente da ANPC, portanto é responsável por lá ter posto incompetentes.
> Atenção que isto não é só deste governo nem do ultimo, desde há muitos anos que os comandantes são nomeados, e muitas vezes estes comandantes nunca apagaram um fogo na vida


Concordo com a segunda parte da tua intervenção, mas discordo da primeira!
O periodo critico foi prolongado até 15 de Outubro (e será novamente até 31), mas isso apenas mexe com uma simples publicação de uma portaria do Ministerio da Agricultura. A alteração das fases, responsabilidade politica do MAI, implica manter ou reforçar (ja foi feito) meios humanos e materiais! Isto tem custos e custos ja vai ao MF...ou seja, não é assim linear! Apesar disso reforçaram ate ao final do mês meios humanos e materiais (e muito).


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Tenho a mesma posição que o kikofra.

É claro que, na essência, a tragédia de Pedrógão terá sido uma consequência de erros técnicos e não podemos acusar directamente órgãos administrativos de erros técnicos.

Agora, não podemos esquecer que este Governo mudou completamente a estrutura da ANPC em poucos meses. Mudaram 20 (!) dos 36 comandantes distritais.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/06/29/s...o-comando-da-proteccao-civil-em-abril-1777307 

Além disso é preciso saber se efectivamente não houve indicações por parte da ANPC para alargar o período crítico e este terá sido negado administrativamente por causa dos custos associados, mas "cá para fora" falam a uma só voz. Aí, também, a responsabilidade é toda do ministério.


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2017 às 16:05)

Incendios de este verano hasta hoy:











Gran contraste noroeste vs resto.

Fuente: https://twitter.com/eforestal


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2017 às 16:14)

Comparación de 2017 vs media 2008-2016:

-Número de incendios de 30 ha o más:





-Superficie total quemada:




Fuente: Copernicus


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2017 às 17:25)

Governo alarga período crítico até dia 31 de Outubro:

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...eriodo-critico-de-incendios-ate-31-de-outubro

Valorizo a acção, resta saber se isto diz apenas respeito aos comportamentos (proibição de fogueiras, foguetes, etc) ou se também se traduz num aumento de operacionais.

Na última semana morreram 3 pessoas (directa ou indirectamente) em consequência dos incêndos em Portugal.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2017 às 17:43)

Update

Cela - P.N. Peneda Gerês, Montalegre, 35op, 1MA
Ferral, Montalegre, 72op, 2MA
Alijó, 69op, 1MA
Torre de Moncorvo, 48op


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2017 às 18:31)

kikofra disse:


> sim, e por isso o caso de pedrogão em caso de falta de meios ainda era justificavel, agora em outubro já devia ter aprendido que não é o calendário que manda, mas sim o tempo, e se o aprenderam bem no caso das fogueiras e foguetes(que foi alterado para ser proibido até dia 15) também deviam ter pensado no dispositivo.
> Mesmo sendo erro da ANPC, ela é que foi responsavel pela nomeação de quem está a frente da ANPC, portanto é responsável por lá ter posto incompetentes.
> Atenção que isto não é só deste governo nem do ultimo, desde há muitos anos que os comandantes são nomeados, e muitas vezes estes comandantes nunca apagaram um fogo na vida



Ela não tem culpa nenhuma, a culpa é do diabo que andou à solta. Esperemos, que o diabo não volte senão vai ser mais uma tragédia. 



Hawk disse:


> Governo alarga período crítico até dia 31 de Outubro:
> 
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...eriodo-critico-de-incendios-ate-31-de-outubro
> 
> ...



Só, depois de um início de Outubro com o país novamente a arder, é que prolongam as datas. O que aconteceu agora, aconteceu em Junho, mas se calhar é preciso morrerem muito mais, que 64 foram poucos e nada aprenderam, fecharam os postos de vigia, reduziram o dispositivo, lixaram-se para as previsões do IPMA (tal como em Junho) e depois quando têm o rabo a arder é que alteram as coisas. 

Se isto não é incompetência é o quê?

Aqueles que trabalham cometessem os erros que esta ministra cometeu à muito tempo que a empresa já o tinha mandado embora. A menina até faz birrinha eu não demito, que eu gosto é do tacho e meti lá os meus amigos todos para o tacho.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2017 às 18:57)

2 frentes -Ferral, Montalegre, 78op
2 frentes - Torre de Moncorvo, 52op


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2017 às 21:38)

continuam os 2 incêndios em Montalegre, um deles mais complicado mas só já com 1 frente

1 frente - Ferral, Montalegre, 144op


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 15:00)




----------



## Jodamensil (14 Out 2017 às 18:10)

Alguem sabe o que está a arder para o lado de loures, ali perto da renascimento /ecoparque? Coluna de fumo bem preta e altissima. Consigo ver as chamas a quilômetros. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 03:49)

3 incêndios, todos com 2 frentes a entrar nas significativas a esta hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 10:58)

incendios de grandes proporções a esta hora com o vento a intensificar-se de tarde...vai ser complicado!

seia
cinfaes
lousa com 3 MA


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 11:05)

Aqui pelo Norte em Moncao e Vieira do Minho também há incêndios.
Felizmente vem ai chuva.


----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 11:44)

Normalmente estes últimos dias secos antes do início da chuva trazem sempre muitos incêndios. Muitos deles são pastores que aproveitam para haver uma melhor renovação de pastagens. Os incêndios de hoje da Serra da Estrela podem muito bem ser por causa disso. O problema é que é um dia explosivo com muito vento, temperaturas altas e húmidade reduzida. Vamos concerteza ter um dia muito problemático se houver muitas mais ignições...


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2017 às 12:03)

Enorme coluna de fumo, visível de Coimbra, do incêndio da Lousã que conta com 237 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos. 
O vento e esta temperatura não vai ajudar nada no combate ao incêndio.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2017 às 12:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Muito provavelmente batem-se recordes no Norte e no Centro?

Espero que quem tenha publicado isso, saiba da enorme responsabilidade que é necessária, para poder dizer tal coisa.


----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 12:35)

Incêndio de Seia está medonho. CMTV!


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 12:39)

Na imagem de radar do Ipma, da para ver os IF de Seia e Lousa.
O de Seia parece medonho.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 12:42)

Tanto incendio de grandes dimensões a esta hora.... wow 
Seia tem 2

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 38op, 1MA
2 frentes - Monção, 180op, 3MA
2 frentes - Cinfães, 89op
Braga, 54op
2 frentes - Seia, 239op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 69op, 1MA
2 frentes - Lousã, 327op, 4MA
Sabugal, 31op
Seia, 101op
Boticas, 65op, 1MA
Sertã, 117op, 1MA


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Evacuadas 30 pessoas em Seia, nas localidades de Póvoa Velha, Póvoa Nova, Vales e Sabugueiro

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...or-precaucao-no-concelho-de-seia-8844723.html


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 13:53)

*Fogo "completamente descontrolado" em Monção e já consumiu "casas"*


> O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado á noite em Merufe, Monção, encontra-se, hoje "completamente descontrolado" e já "consumiu" várias casas, afirmou hoje à Lusa a vice-presidente da Câmara local.
> 
> "A nossa prioridade agora é apenas salvar vidas e bens. O fogo está completamente descontrolado. Já tivemos que evacuar vários lugares. O vento é muito forte e leva o fogo de um sítio para o outro. Está muito perigoso", afirmou Conceição Soares.



https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...do-em-moncao-e-ja-consumiu-casas-8844729.html


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 13:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Fogo "completamente descontrolado" em Monção e já consumiu "casas"*
> 
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...do-em-moncao-e-ja-consumiu-casas-8844729.html



o de Monção deu à bocado em direto na tvi ,na freguesia de Lordelo o incendio a 2 metros das casas e sem um unico bombeiro lá


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Pirocúmulo enormíssimo na zona Sertã/Oleiros


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 14:32)

Atualização. cada vez mais incendios... já nao me lembro de um dia assim. e nem estou a meter todos, só os com mais meios


2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 41op, 1MA
2 frentes - Monção, 179op, 2MA
2 frentes - Cinfães, 86op
Braga, 68op
2 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 290op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 180op
2 frentes - Lousã, 390op, 4MA
Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 62op, 1MA
2 frentes - Resende, 59op
Sandomil, Seia, 108op
Sertã, 163op, 1MA
Santa Maria da Feira, 31op
Arganil, 54op
Anadia, 40op
Vila Nova de Gaia, 43op
Mora, 43op
Vagos, 43op
Alcobaça, 45op


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 14:33)

Sim, acabei de ver no rewind da MEO, desolador... tudo ardido e a arder em volta de casas sem auxílio algum. Bastava a ANPC ligar as televisões se andam assim tão perdidos.

Isso, e vários incêndios com pouquíssimos meios aéreos. Fase Charlie? Para quê?...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:40)




----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Impressionante a leste do Porto, só fumo denso e várias colunas... 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 14:41)

tenho as beiras das janelas cheias de faúlhas.. incrível
aqui à volta está tudo escuro e amarelo dos incendios
grande coluna de fumo a sul, deve ser do incendio de Resende ou Cinfães


----------



## mecre90 (15 Out 2017 às 14:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pirocúmulo enormíssimo na zona Sertã/Oleiros



Aquilo é um pirocumulo? Tenho olhado para ali à meia hora, e pela enorme extensão, julgava que eram 
nuvens. Se for pirocumulo, é o maior que alguma vez avistei, e vi praticamente todos os da zona centro este ano aqui em Tomar... Continuo na dúvida, não quero acreditar q aquilo seja um incêndio.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Seia - quatro frentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:50)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 14:51)

Arrisco-me a dizer. Nunca vi um pirocúmulo tão grande e extenso na vida. Ainda maior que Ferreira do Zezere/Vila de Rei e que Mação, deste ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> Arrisco-me a dizer. Nunca vi um pirocúmulo tão grande e extenso na vida. Ainda maior que Ferreira do Zezere/Vila de Rei e que Mação, deste ano.


É gigantesco!


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 14:56)

mecre90 disse:


> Aquilo é um pirocumulo? Tenho olhado para ali à meia hora, e pela enorme extensão, julgava que eram
> nuvens. Se for pirocumulo, é o maior que alguma vez avistei, e vi praticamente todos os da zona centro este ano aqui em Tomar... Continuo na dúvida, não quero acreditar q aquilo seja um incêndio.


Mas é, meu caro. Percebe-se bem, infelizmente.. E omais incrível é que Sertã está com 1 MA!! E menos de 200 bombeiros!!!! Nem dá para acreditar que seja desse!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
*15:00 - 47 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 2529 meios humanos, 720 meios terrestres e 11 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 15:05)

Plano Municipal de Emergência ativado em Monção e quatro bombeiros feridos ligeiros: https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...ipal-de-protecao-civil-em-moncao-8844837.html

3 frentes na Lousã (A ANPC não atualiza, saudades do site velho): https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...gam-a-evacuar-povoacoes-na-lousa-8844759.html

5 bombeiros feridos em capotamento: https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...-devido-a-capotamento-da-viatura-8844847.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 15:07)

Se o vento moderado que se faz sentir aqui, for, igual também no locais dos focos de incendios, creio que a situação não será nada fácil. 
A chuva de amanhã, poderá dar uma ajuda na extinção dos incendios, a ver vamos.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 15:07)

47 incêndios em curso (totais)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 15:09)

Era previsível...regra dos 30

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 15:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Mas é, meu caro. Percebe-se bem, infelizmente.. E omais incrível é que Sertã está com 1 MA!! E menos de 200 bombeiros!!!! Nem dá para acreditar que seja desse!



Visto de Vila Velha de Ródão a 110,00 aprox de altitude.

20171015_134724







20171015_141457






20171015_145615


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:16)




----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 15:20)

Grande incêndio para la da codiceira alfena

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:20)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 15:22)

Incendio aqui mais próximo do meu local, em Cabeça Gorda, freguesias de Casével e Vaqueiros, em povoamento florestal, e contra já com 42 operacionais, e 9 veiculos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:27)




----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 15:29)

Outro incendio agora em alfena

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 15:30)

Recarei arde com intensidade

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 15:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Recarei arde com intensidade
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estou no Porto e não tenho visualização...e em que zona de Recarei?


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (15 Out 2017 às 15:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


muitas povoações no meio dos pinhais nessa zona..


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:31)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 15:33)

Vejo if pataias! Coluna grossa e cinzenta clara


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 15:34)

Alfena
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 15:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> Vejo if pataias! Coluna grossa e cinzenta clara


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:44)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 15:51)

Pataias está com um pirocumulo gigante


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:54)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pataias está com um pirocumulo gigante


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 15:55)

Atualização

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 50op, 1MA
2 frentes - Monção, 202op, 2MA
2 frentes - Cinfães, 87op
Braga, 84op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 307op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 218op
3 frentes - Lousã, 420op, 3MA
Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 54op, 1MA
2 frentes - Resende, 56op
Sandomil, Seia, 118op
Boticas, 48op
Pinhel, 46op
Sertã, 223op, 3MA
Arganil, 90op
Vila Nova de Gaia, 45op
Valença, 31op
Vagos, 80op
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 120op, 1MA
Sintra, 59op
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 80op
FIgueira da Foz, 33op


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2017 às 15:55)

Vento forte e calor, principais ingredientes para um dia complicado de combate aos incêndios.
Esperemos que seja o ultimo dia do ano com condições para fogos severos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
*16:00 - 59 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 2897 meios humanos, 845 meios terrestres e 10 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 16:06)

Fotos do fogo que lavra na Lousã e já passou para o concelho vizinho de Vila Nova de Poiares. 
#CentroTV


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 16:17)

Rajadas de vento forte!!! Deve estar medonho nos incêndios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 16:19)

Vejo daqui 4 pirocumulos enormes. o mais à esquerda é Pataias. Vejo um à direita, direcção Pombal/Leiria que não sei onde é. Será Quaios? Está enorme!! Depois o da Lousã, apocalíptico e o da Sertã, nunca antes visto nada semelhante, desde que acompanho IF a partir de 2012.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Out 2017 às 16:23)

robinetinidol disse:


> Vejo daqui 4 pirocumulos enormes. o mais à esquerda é Pataias. Vejo um à direita, direcção Pombal/Leiria que não sei onde é. Será Quaios? Está enorme!! Depois o da Lousã, apocalíptico e o da Sertã, nunca antes visto nada semelhante, desde que acompanho IF a partir de 2012.



Há neste momento dois incêndios com um enorme potencial de destruição, o de Pataias que pode destruir toda a mancha do Pinhal de Leiria, e o de Quiaios, que vai no sentido do norte, pela grande mata litoral. Infelizmente, pelo caminho que as coisa levam, só espero mesmo é que chova de noite.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 16:25)

Arde na Santa justa

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:28)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 16:30)

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 50op, 1MA
2 frentes - Monção, 192op, 2MA
2 frentes - Cinfães, 87op
Braga, 82op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 303op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 245op
3 frentes - Lousã, 463op, 3MA
Vila Pouca de Aguiar, 54op, 1MA
2 frentes - Resende, 57op
Sandomil, Seia, 118op
Boticas, 71op
Pinhel, 46op
2 frentes - Sertã, 241op, 2MA
Arganil, 96op
Valença, 32op
Vagos, 79op
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 118op, 1MA
Santo Tirso, 30op
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 105op
FIgueira da Foz, 55op
Gondomar, 39op
Lourinhã, 67op
Caldas Da Rainha, 36op


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 16:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Arde na Santa justa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Bastante ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (15 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Quiaios


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:31)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 16:31)

*Monção ativou plano de emrgência municipal. *
Em Melgaço e Seia, aldeias e casas foram evacuadas. GNR tem estradas cortadas no norte e centro de Portugal

*TVI24*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 16:38)

Stinger disse:


> Bastante ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Junto ao sanatório e mimosas reacendimentos.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 16:39)

Incêndio na zona de Castelo de Vide com 36 operacionais e outro na zona de Montargil com 50 operacionais em povoamento florestal. Vento forte com rajadas não vai facilitar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:40)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 16:43)

IF Tomar muito grande, aqui ao lado..


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:44)

Até no radar se vê o fumo dos incêndios... impressionante! http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 16:45)

Vejo daqui o pirócumulo do IF de Patais, estando eu a mais de 77 quilómetros e posso dizer que pelo aspecto nao deve estar mesmo nada fácil.
O pirócumulo do IF de Tomar também está enorme.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 16:46)

IF Pataias com 2 pirocúmulos, um deles gigante. IF burinhosa (ou Quiaios??) continua enorme. Sertã, ainda maior. Lousã, igual


----------



## nelson972 (15 Out 2017 às 16:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vejo daqui o pirócumulo do IF de Patais, estando eu a mais de 77 quilómetros e posso dizer que pelo aspecto nao deve estar mesmo nada fácil.
> O pirócumulo do IF de Tomar também está enorme.


Visto desde Alvados, pnsac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 16:48)

Castelo de Vide dominado, Montargil reforçado, 72 operacionais.

*11* ocorrências significativas. Outubro? O segundo incêndio de Seia tem também 4 frentes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:52)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Site da prociv foi abaixo?


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 16:55)

Será que só eu é que não cosigo aceder á pagina da PROCIV, parece-me estar em baixo, de certeza devido ao grande nº de acessos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:55)




----------



## rokleon (15 Out 2017 às 16:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


colossal...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Reativação em Montalegre. Desta vez colocaram-na logo com ocorrência importante, muito bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:59)

rokleon disse:


> colossal...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 16:59)

robinetinidol disse:


> Site da prociv foi abaixo?


A quantidade de incêndios é tão grande que o site vai ao ar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (15 Out 2017 às 17:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> Arrisco-me a dizer. Nunca vi um pirocúmulo tão grande e extenso na vida. Ainda maior que Ferreira do Zezere/Vila de Rei e que Mação, deste ano.





luismeteo3 disse:


> É gigantesco!





robinetinidol disse:


> Pataias está com um pirocumulo gigante


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:01)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 17:08)

Reativação em Braga também.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 17:09)

Tudo fogo posto , de propósito , já que amanhã virá chuva .cobardes dos incêndiários !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Três frentes em Pataias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:12)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 17:16)

IF Pataias Légua Dominado. Então significa, que o que avisto daqui é Quaios e que o da Burinhosa é o mais à esquerda, e está dantesco.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 17:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reativação em Montalegre. Desta vez colocaram-na logo com ocorrência importante, muito bem.



o comandante da Régua em Montalegre... muito bem
já vão em 14 as ocorrencias importantes


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Tomar com um grande pirocúmulo e Pataias(Burinhosa) com 4 torres pirocúmulo.


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 17:25)

Ta tudoa arder alfena

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:26)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 17:27)

97 operacionais em Montargil...


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 17:27)

Cenário assustador a leste/SE do Porto neste momento:


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 17:28)

E Légua-Pataias afinal não foi dominado... está em curso. Penso que o 2º sector de pirocúmulos seja o de Pombal e não Quiaios


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:28)

Stinger disse:


> Ta tudoa arder alfena
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 17:29)

É impressão minha! ou o Prociv da Protecção Civil, está em baixo!
Se calhar, os problemas do Siresp são contagiosos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:30)




----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 17:30)

Campos de cultibo a arder , toda a serra a arder casas em perigo , grande grande incendio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 17:30)

não me lembro de um dia assim.....


2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 51op, 1MA
2 frentes - Monção, 206op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 92op
1 frente - Braga, 86op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 301op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 314op
2 frentes - Lousã, 483op, 3MA
2 frentes - Resende, 58op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 122op
Boticas, 71op
Trofa, 34op
Pinhel, 58op
2 frentes - Sertã, 260op, 1MA
2 frentes - Arganil, 97op
Sta Maria da Feira, 31op
Guimarães, 35op
Valença, 35op
2 frentes - Vagos, 86op
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 121op, 1MA
Santo Tirso, 52op
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 120op
FIgueira da Foz, 56op
Gondomar, 55op
Lourinhã, 134op
Caldas Da Rainha, 37op
Valongo, 35op
Pombal, 94op
Óbidos, 82op
Ponte de Sor, 97op
Tomar, 127op, 1MA
Guarda, 32op
Aveiro, 68op
Castro Daire, 32op
Castelo Branco, 31op
Amarante, 32op, 1MA
Mafra, 32op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 34op


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:32)




----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 17:32)

Incrivel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 17:37)

Mais
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 17:38)

Daqui de Fátima: o de Pataias/Burinhosa não tenho visão total, mas continua com pirocúmulos. Quiaios enorme, mas mais esbatido, devido à distância de 100 km. Parece uma erupção vulcânica. Lousã nem vejo pelo fumo de Tomar e Sertã. Sertã com 3 sistemas de pirocúmulos, isto é, cada sistema agrupa várias colunas, sendo 3 sistemas distinguíveis, por uns bons graus no horizonte. Tomar, descontrolado cada vez maior.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 17:40)

olha-se lá para fora e o dia está amarelo, sol vermelho
agora já nem o sol se vê


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 17:41)

No site do meteoleiria na webcam é visivel um incêndio lá perto com um pirocumulo.

http://www.meteoleiria.org/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:42)




----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 17:42)

No site do meteoleiria na webcam é visivel um incêndio lá perto com um pirocumulo.

http://www.meteoleiria.org/


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Não entendo como há vários incêndios significativos sem meios aéreos...


----------



## Hawk (15 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Porta-voz da ANPC: "Tudo fazia supor que esta fosse uma fase de menor risco". 

Que nervos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:44)




----------



## Nando Costa (15 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Aqui em Alfena, o cenário é assustador e desolador. Está tudo a arder. Veio-me à memória o fatídico verão de 2006 em que ardeu tudo aqui a volta, a diferença é que estamos em outubro, já não era suposto. Revolta-me o facto, de que no passado já vivemos outubros igualmente quentes e nunca se viu tantos incêndios como este ano e tudo porque no nosso país a justiça não funciona. É por não haver justiça em Portugal, que incêndios como estes continuarão a repetir-se ano após ano, infelizmente.


----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 17:47)

É inacreditável o que está a acontecer embora fosse previsível. Vai ser um milagre se terminar o dia sem acontecer nada de grave e assim espero!!

16 ocorrências importantes e sempre a subir...!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:47)




----------



## Nando Costa (15 Out 2017 às 17:48)

Hawk disse:


> Porta-voz da ANPC: "Tudo fazia supor que esta fosse uma fase de menor risco".
> 
> Que nervos...



Desde os acontecimentos de Pedrogão, que venho a afirmar que a nossa Proteção Civil é de uma incompetência atroz, próprio de uma país de terceiro mundo. Não servem para nada, a não ser para sugarem os nossos impostos. Tenho pena sim, dos nossos bombeiros que são sempre o elo mais fraco e quase sempre levam por tabela neste tipo de situações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:48)




----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 17:49)

Nando Costa disse:


> Aqui em Alfena, o cenário é assustador e desolador. Está tudo a arder. Veio-me à memória o fatídico verão de 2006 em que ardeu tudo aqui a volta, a diferença é que estamos em outubro, já não era suposto. Revolta-me o facto, de que no passado já vivemos outubros igualmente quentes e nunca se viram tantos incêndios como este ano e tudo porque no nosso país a justiça não funciona. É por não haver justiça em Portugal, que incêndios como estes continuarão a repetir-se ano após ano, infelizmente.


Apetecia me escrever e mandar todos o incendiários para aquele lado  " F.P." revolta me ...dói , espero que um dia Deus faça justiça a esses gajos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:54)




----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 17:55)

Por mais meios terrestres e aéreos que existam hoje não chegavam para tudo! É completamente surreal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 17:55)




----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 17:56)

Está horrível pelo Porto, não me lembro de tanto fumo no ar, foto de há momentos direcção Oeste:







Vejo labaredas ao longe na direcção de Valongo, Santo Tirso..


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 17:57)

Alfena .
A41 cortada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 17:57)

Snifa disse:


> Está horrível pelo Porto, não me lembro de tanto fumo no ar, foto de há momentos direcção Oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudo de propósito...cambada de ....raios que os parta a todos...só morrendo queimados se fazia justiça 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*18:00 - 82 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 4515 meios humanos, 1317 meios terrestres e 10 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 18:05)

18 ocorrências significativas


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2017 às 18:06)

pirocumulo para este do Porto 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 18:06)

Do quadrante Este para Sul é isto em Viseu.(Incêndios de Nelas e Seia) 





Basicamente neste momento é quase noite em Viseu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:08)




----------



## WHORTAS (15 Out 2017 às 18:09)

Assim é a vista de Leiria para oeste


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:10)




----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 18:12)

WHORTAS disse:


> Assim é a vista de Leiria para oeste



Deuses!! Parece mais uma erupção vulcânica Parece também que estão para aí no meio uns belos pirocúmulos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Situação péssima em Coja, Cerdeira, Benfeita, Moura da Serra, Pomares.



Os pirócumulos dos IF de Tomar e de Patais/Quiaios, estão mesmo medonhos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deuses!! Parece mais uma erupção vulcânica Parece também que estão para aí no meio uns belos pirocúmulos.


Eu vejo daqui... é dantesco!


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deuses!! Parece mais uma erupção vulcânica Parece também que estão para aí no meio uns belos pirocúmulos.


Isto são só pirocumulos


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 18:17)

Pirocúmulo do incêndio em Vale de Cambra, visto de minha casa no Porto há momentos:


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 18:19)

Coluna de bombeiros vinda de Estremoz, devem ir para Montargil / Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Out 2017 às 18:20)

Panorâmica de este a oeste


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 18:20)

a sorte é que a chuva amanha deve chegar... senão nao sei o que seria

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 50op
2 frentes - Monção, 239op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 92op
1 frente - Braga, 81op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 304op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 302op
2 frentes - Lousã, 476op, 3MA
2 frentes - Resende, 59op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 126op
Boticas, 71op, 1MA
Trofa, 35op
Pinhel, 58op
2 frentes - Sertã, 294op
2 frentes - Arganil, 97op
Sta Maria da Feira, 35op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 53op
Valença, 35op
2 frentes - Vagos, 84op
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 118op, 1MA
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 64op
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 113op
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 76op
Gondomar, 69op
Lourinhã, 137op
Valongo, 53op
Óbidos, 97op
Ponte de Sor, 108op
Tomar, 129op, 1MA
Guarda, 44op
Aveiro, 77op
Castelo Branco, 39op
Amarante, 34op
Mafra, 85op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 64op
Arruda dos Vinhos, 41op
Castro Daire, 36op
Nelas, 70op
Vouzela, 41op


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:23)




----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 18:25)

Leiria-Pataias, Sertã, Lousã e Seia serão as situações mais complexas, penso


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:25)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 18:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



impressionante.. é assim que as varias projeções evoluem


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 18:27)

120 operacionais em Ponte de Sôr. Não há muitos anos também houve um grande incêndio naquela zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:38)

Incêndio na Nazaré no lado da Praia do Norte... casas ameaçadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:42)

303 fogos desde a meia noite! O pior dia de fogos do ano!


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Incrivel a visao do alto da maia para o interior . Dantesco manto de fumo de alfena até aos confins para la de Gondomar . 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 18:45)

Muito mau em alfena

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:47)




----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 18:49)

Bem, estava eu a ver os clarões do incêndio em Alfena e de repente um grande clarão, duplo rapido, tipo explosão, alguém confirma um rebentamento? 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:49)




----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Out 2017 às 18:49)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9z7y2wdjzob1rqy/2017-10-15 18.40.27.jpg?dl=0

Isto é a vista de Febres do incêndio da Tocha/Quiaios

Edit: Não consegui por a foto de outra maneira..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 18:52)

O vento está a empurrar o incêndio para norte

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 18:53)




----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 18:53)

Este número de 18 ocorrências significativas vai subir e muito dentro de horas se a situação se mantiver...

345 ocorrências hoje? Apesar de tudo...Que sistema aguenta isto num país tão pequeno?


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 18:56)

O incêndio de Nelas está muito complicado. Familiares meus passaram lá agora e disseram que a frente de fogo é enorme.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2017 às 18:57)

Pirocumulo do incêndio da Lousã, visto de Coimbra. 

Fotos de João Filipe Correia


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 18:58)

Ceifeira a fugir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 19:00)

Briefing ANPC no FB e presumo que na comunicação social.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
*19:00 - 83 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 4734 meios humanos, 1397 meios terrestres e 6 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:03)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 19:03)

17 bombeiros e 6 civis feridos. Estado de alerta Vermelho da ANPC até amanhã.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 19:14)

Vamos ver se agora com o anoitecer isto melhora...

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 40op
2 frentes - Monção, 239op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 92op
1 frente - Braga, 72op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 315op, 1MA
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 304op
2 frentes - Lousã, 503op, 1MA
2 frentes - Resende, 59op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 142op
Boticas, 63op
Pinhel, 51op
2 frentes - Sertã, 283op
2 frentes - Arganil, 82op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 58op
Valença, 35op
2 frentes - Vagos, 66op
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 64op
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 160op
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 82op
Gondomar, 72op
Lourinhã, 100op
Valongo, 72op
2 frentes - Óbidos, 109op
Ponte de Sor, 121op
Tomar, 159op, 1MA
Guarda, 44op
Aveiro, 103op
Castelo Branco, 51op
Amarante, 30op
Mafra, 143op
Idanha-a-Nova, 39op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 68op
Boticas, 42op
Nelas, 85op
Vouzela, 96op
Mafra, 33op


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Várias habitações afetadas por todos os Teatros de Operações, de primeira e segunda habitação. A maioria de segunda habitação.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2017 às 19:16)

É a primeira vez que vejo tantos incêndios (pontos laranjas) numa imagem de satélite:





Incrível!
Na Galiza também não está fácil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:18)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Duas frentes em Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:21)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo tantos incêndios (pontos laranjas) numa imagem de satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E acredito que só não sejam mais porque a nebulosidade já existente não permitiu identificar outros _hotspots_... Pior dia do ano em termos de nº de ocorrências


----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 19:22)

20171015_184832












o fumo que se vê na parte baixa da imagem, não é provocada por nenhum IF, mas sim duma coisa que Vila Velha de Ródão tem que fumega todo ano.
Uma pseudo central de biomassa, ou "outra massa qualquer" e junto na foto a seguir.
Imaginem levar com aquilo praticamente 365 dias por ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:22)




----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Realmente muito assustador isto hoje, que venha a chuva rápido.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 19:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Na Galiza também não está fácil.








Fonte  http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/camarasweb/camarasWeb.action?request_locale=gl#



Onde há gente há fogo.


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 19:31)

Depois de ter estado numa festa de anos, abro a lista de incêndios, dá o tantos, meu deus....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 19:34)

aguentem mais 4/5 horas e a chuva estará aí!
passa mais um carro dos bombeiros para sobrado...


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 19:36)

IP3 CORTADA na zona da livraria do Mondego, Penacova.
População de Porto da Raiva está a ser evacuada.

 Edit: Esta informação é de amigos que estão neste momento retidos no IP3.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aguentem mais 4/5 horas e a chuva estará aí!
> passa mais um carro dos bombeiros para sobrado...



Creio que não virá tão cedo, os últimos modelos apontam para que a frente fique estacionária no oceano e que só avance durante a tarde de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> aguentem mais 4/5 horas e a chuva estará aí!
> passa mais um carro dos bombeiros para sobrado...


Na verdade, só amanhã ao final do dia é que a chuva será mais generalizada.


----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 19:40)

Estava a pensar no mesmo não vejo chuva prevista generalizada para hoje nem madrugada de amanhã!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 19:43)

Cenário de terror.


Ao ver esta foto até fiquei com a ideia, que parece mesmo que o fim do mundo está a chegar.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Pelo Porto, com vento de SSE, cai uma chuva de cinzas, tenho o terraço cheio delas, cheira intensamente a queimado, video que fiz há momentos:


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 19:44)

A secundária de alfena ja ardeu ???

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 19:46)

O site do Prociv deve teve pifado de vez! Está off


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 19:47)

22 ocorrências significativas, impressionante... Pelas piores razões.


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Stinger disse:


> A secundária de alfena ja ardeu ???



Eu apercebi-me de uma explosão, quando observava os clarões do incêndio em Alfena ao fim do dia...clarão rápido, mais luminoso e fez tipo uma bola de luz laranja e logo apagou bruscamente, não eram labaredas normais , algo rebentou ali......


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 19:48)

Stinger disse:


> A secundária de alfena ja ardeu ???
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


esta como resoluçao :S

ha meia hora estive lá e o incendio estava completamente descontrolado...


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 19:50)

Stinger disse:


> A secundária de alfena ja ardeu ???
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Mas ardeu a escola?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 19:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Creio que não virá tão cedo, os últimos modelos apontam para que a frente fique estacionária no oceano e que só avance durante a tarde de amanhã.


isso é pessimo!!
espero que não se concretize!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:53)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Ja devia cá estar!! Como o snifa mostrou a única coisa que aqui chove são cinzas provenientes dos incêndios do Sul.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 19:57)

A Câmara Municipal informa que por danos decorrentes do grande incêndio em curso foi interrompido o fornecimento de água em toda a freguesia da Marinha Grande.
Apelamos à compreensão de todos.

Câmara Municipal Marinha Grande

O site da PROCIV, continua em baixo, já desde o meio da tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 19:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A Câmara Municipal informa que por danos decorrentes do grande incêndio em curso foi interrompido o fornecimento de água em toda a freguesia da Marinha Grande.
> Apelamos à compreensão de todos.
> 
> Câmara Municipal Marinha Grande


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 20:00)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## kikofra (15 Out 2017 às 20:02)

Alguém sabe se está tudo ok com a linha do norte?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:02)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 20:07)

Site da Prociv em baixo?? eu consigo e consegui aceder durante toda a tarde normalmente


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 20:10)

O site da ANPC por vezes restringe acessos de certos provedores de Internet quando há acessos a mais, é uma estupidez mas acontece. Se usarem dados móveis no telemóvel ou outra alternativa no PC, o site funciona.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Mecanismo internacional de apoio ativado.
amanhã devem chegar meios internacionais... agora que vem a chuva
Marrocos vai enviar meios e Espanha não pôde ajudar porque tambem tem imensos incendios


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Alguém confirma?


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Alguém confirma?


Chuva só de cinzas, e não são poucas...

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 20:24)




----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 20:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> O site da ANPC por vezes restringe acessos de certos provedores de Internet quando há acessos a mais, é uma estupidez mas acontece. Se usarem dados móveis no telemóvel ou outra alternativa no PC, o site funciona.


A mensagem que dá é que o site demorou muito a responder. Tentei noutro Pc e a resposta foi a mesma!


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 20:29)

Aqui funciona normalmente... Atualização

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 39op
2 frentes - Monção, 234op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 91op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 314op
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 307op
2 frentes - Lousã, 522op
2 frentes - Resende, 58op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 140op
Boticas, 63op
Melgaço, 34op
Pinhel, 74op
2 frentes - Sertã, 285op
2 frentes - Arganil, 82op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 80op
Valença, 40op
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 74op
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 183op
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 96op
Gondomar, 93op
2 frentes - Óbidos, 113op
2 frentes - Ponte de Sor, 126op
2 frentes - Tomar, 191op, 1MA
Guarda, 65op
2 frentes - Aveiro, 121op
Castelo Branco, 77op
Santo Isidoro, Mafra, 195op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 84op
Boticas, 58op
Nelas, 92op
Vouzela, 119op
V.F. Rosário, Mafra, 66op
Torres Vedras, 42op
Torre de Moncorvo, 25op


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2017 às 20:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não entendo como há vários incêndios significativos sem meios aéreos...



É, simples, a época de incêndios acabou logo os meios aéreos só são 9, que foram reforçados, senão eram 5 e a partir de 31 de Outubro só são 2. 



huguh disse:


> Mecanismo internacional de apoio ativado.
> amanhã devem chegar meios internacionais... agora que vem a chuva
> Marrocos vai enviar meios e Espanha não pôde ajudar porque tambem tem imensos incendios



A ministra sempre à frente do acontecimento.  Desde de 1 de Outubro, que o Norte e Centro arde, mas só agora, é que a ministra acordou, como é possível ser-se tão incompetente e nem meios aéreos existem, só existem na fase em que é crítica, mas hoje não foi crítica, foi uma situação normalíssima, a salvação é que ninguém morreu, mas bombeiros feridos, populares feridos e casas ardidas foi uma verdadeira vergonha. 

Agora, vem a chuva, não limparam nada, lá vem as inundações por este país fora.


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 20:43)

Simplesmente inacreditável e repugnante. É deveras engraçado que agora não vejo os Pseudo-Entendidos aqui a comentar desde que esta espécie de "Apocalipse de fogo" começou.
Se alguém ainda continua a acreditar em utopias, o dia de hoje espelha bem o que está acontecer. E não me venham falar em matos secos, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e humidade baixa + protecção civil. Não existe comando nenhum que consiga coordenar seja o que for com mais de 300 fogos em apenas 24h.

Lamentável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:46)

IF em Giesteira, Fátima...


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2017 às 20:46)

criz0r disse:


> Simplesmente inacreditável e repugnante. É deveras engraçado que agora não vejo os Pseudo-Entendidos aqui a comentar desde que esta espécie de "Apocalipse de fogo" começou.
> Se alguém ainda continua a acreditar em utopias, o dia de hoje espelha bem o que está acontecer. E não me venham falar em matos secos, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC e humidade baixa + protecção civil. Não existe comando nenhum que consiga coordenar seja o que for com mais de 300 fogos em apenas 24h.
> 
> Lamentável.



Qualquer um sabia se iniciasse um incêndio com estas condições seria quase impossível o extinguir rapidamente. O resto é encher o chouriço


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Chegámos ao fim do mundo e eu não sabia???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Em Alfena foram afetadas a fábrica do brinquedo a escola carros e casas

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Em Alfena foram afetadas a fábrica do brinquedo a escola carros e casas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mas arderam ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Bem, tenho cinzas no terraço como nunca tive, e neste momento ainda caiem mais, está uma neblina pestilenta de fumo sobre a cidade, até cheira a mato queimado dentro das casas..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 20:55)

joselamego disse:


> Mas arderam ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Circula noticias que sim

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 20:56)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, tenho cinzas no terraço como nunca tive, e neste momento ainda caiem mais, está uma neblina pestilenta de fumo sobre a cidade, até cheira a mato queimado dentro das casas..


Ao menos aqui em Monchique está ficar fresco...uma sensação boa como ao tempo já não sentia...temperatura em descida ...esses incendiários deviam morrer queimados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 20:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Circula noticias que sim
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Foge.  Até fico estupefacto...e raio do governo nada diz 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (15 Out 2017 às 21:00)

Saí da A1 na Mealhada, onde está cortada, e em 30 minutos ainda nem cheguei à N1. Só clarões à volta...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 54 segHá 54 segundos
*21:00 - 108 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5229 meios humanos, 1539 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Circula noticias que sim
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


É impressionante, muitos fogos em meio urbano ou quase!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:08)

*Fogo a entrar na cidade de Vigo!


*


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 21:09)

E aqui os bombeiros a passar para a Giesteira... a minha prima vê as chamas da casa dela... e em Porto de Mós, num sitio complicado, mais um IF


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogo a entrar na cidade de Vigo!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> E aqui os bombeiros a passar para a Giesteira... a minha prima vê as chamas da casa dela... e em Porto de Mós, num sitio complicado, mais um IF


Pois já tinha reportado... e ele é grande? Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 21:11)

Nem o Rio Lis foi suficiente para evitar que as chamas galgassem em direcção ao Pedrógão.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...-isolada-pelas-chamas-que-agora-se-dirig-7336


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:14)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 21:19)

robinetinidol disse:


> E aqui os bombeiros a passar para a Giesteira... a minha prima vê as chamas da casa dela... e em Porto de Mós, num sitio complicado, mais um IF



ÚLTIMA HORA
Incêndio em Giesteira

Um incêndio deflagrou há pouco mais de meia hora em Giesteira, freguesia de Fátima. No local estão já 27 operacionais apoiados por oito veículos. 
As chamas, em mato, estão a arder com intensidade, fruto do vento que faz sentir também. 
Recorde-se que no incêndio que lavra em Tomar estão accionados meios do concelho.

*Jornal Noticias de Ourém
*
Assim, não é fácil combater os maiores incendios, pois não conseguem juntar toda a ajuda num só, mas sim em muitas das ignições que tem surgido hoje. Ainda á pouco ouvia na TV um senhora aflita, que dizia que não existia nenhum bombeiro, nem carro para defender as casas, como seria possivel num dia como o de hoje, com fogos com várias frentes com quilómetros de extensões, é claro que compreendo que o fogo por perto da nossa casa e bens deve ser um momento bem dificil.


----------



## JCARL (15 Out 2017 às 21:20)

Pontevedra:

http://www.dgt.es/es/el-trafico/camaras-de-trafico/pontevedra/a-52/pk-293.580-c.shtml

http://www.dgt.es/es/el-trafico/camaras-de-trafico/pontevedra/a-52/pk-281.490-c.shtml


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Out 2017 às 21:20)

Incêndio no concelho de Seia visto da Covilhã (hoje à tarde); ao fim de 44 anos de vida como português já me faltam os adjectivos..




Fonte da foto: _Facebook_

A nossa total impotência colectiva contra os incêndios florestais que resulta, na base, de uma completa e total ausência de política florestal  são um dos nossos maiores falhanços colectivos enquanto povo e país. Um país de cócoras perante qualquer imbecil com um fósforo na mão à procura de 15 min. de fama na CMTV!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:24)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 21:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Mas o parque de campismo da Vieira não é no centro junto à praia?


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 21:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Passei ferias em Mira, e uma zona tão bonita...triste vela arder.


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2017 às 21:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Passei ferias em Mira, e uma zona tão bonita...triste vela arder.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:28)




----------



## Caneira (15 Out 2017 às 21:28)

É. Mas também o que não falta ali são pinhais... é a zona forte do Pinhal do Interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2017 às 21:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas o parque de campismo da Vieira não é no centro junto à praia?



*Incêndios: Parque de campismo da Praia da Vieira destruído pelas chamas*

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...smo-da-praia-da-vieira-destruido-pelas-chamas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 21:31)

CMTV vila nova de poiares ardem casas!!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 21:31)

Recomeçou o reconhecimento noturno da ANPC/Força Aérea como em Agosto.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Novo briefing da ANPC às 22h. Está ainda mais crítica a situação do que quando faziam dois briefings diários...

*Briefing - Incêndios Rurais*
Realização de briefing à comunicação social às 22:00 horas, na sede da ANPC.

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/paginas/agenda.aspx?detailId=85


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Parece que há vários focos de incêndio em Braga nos arredores da cidade, vejo daqui da varanda muito fumo de cor alaranjada. 


Pelas 19H30 apareceu um incêndio não muito longe daqui, em Oleiros, Vila Verde, consegui filmá-lo. Daqui a pouco ponho o vídeo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Tenho fogo aqui em S Mamede!


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 21:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tenho fogo aqui em S Mamede!


Xiii, perto de Fátima e da aldeia da pia do urso ....conheço bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 21:44)

há um incendio aqui na Régua agora já com 42 bombeiros... e já vão em 3 incendios em Mafra...

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 41op
2 frentes - Monção, 206op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 46op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 314op
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 302op
2 frentes - Lousã, 557op
2 frentes - Resende, 72op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 140op
Melgaço, 34op
Pinhel, 74op
2 frentes - Sertã, 315op
2 frentes - Arganil, 89op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 92op
Valença, 39op
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 127op
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 74op
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 227op
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 105op
Gondomar, 111op
2 frentes - Óbidos, 107op
2 frentes - Ponte de Sor, 119op
2 frentes - Tomar, 210op
Guarda, 65op
2 frentes - Aveiro, 127op
Figueira da Foz, 42op
Castelo Branco, 82op
Santo Isidoro, Mafra, 174op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 89op
RIbeira de Pena, 58op
Nelas, 94op
Vouzela, 114op
V.F. Rosário, Mafra, 74op
Torres Vedras, 52op
Peso da Régua, 42op
Oliveira de Frades, 50op
Jerumelo, Mafra, 77op
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 42op


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:44)

joselamego disse:


> Xiii, perto de Fátima e da aldeia da pia do urso ....conheço bem
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É em Crespos...


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Out 2017 às 21:48)

Uma panorâmica esta tarde na Figueira da Foz, depois de ter fugido aos incêndios na Serra do Açor e aqueles já perto de Penacova


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 21:48)

@huguh o incendo de gondomar é em que freguesia?


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> @huguh o incendo de gondomar é em que freguesia?


Penso que em São Pedro da cova

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## *Marta* (15 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Benfeita, Coja, alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 21:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> @huguh o incendo de gondomar é em que freguesia?



Segundo o site é em Lomba


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:52)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Um dos 3 incendios de Mafra, em Santo  Isidoro está com 2 frentes.
Plano de emergência municipal de Mafra ativado


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:58)

O fogo em Giesteira, Fátima já está em resolução...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 21:58)

23 ocorrências significativas a uma hora destas! Até tem de se carregar Ver Mais na página da ANPC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:00)




----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 22:00)

DASS!


Incêndio em Braga está a tomar proporções preocupantes. Nunca vi nada assim!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 22:00)

Briefing das 22h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*22:00 - 110 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5440 meios humanos, 1607 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Out 2017 às 22:02)

Nunca vi isto assim em Outubro isto é caotico, norte e centro tudo a arder.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 22:02)

NELAS descontrolado!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> DASS!
> 
> 
> Incêndio em Braga está a tomar proporções preocupantes. Nunca vi nada assim!!!



Para o lado de Nogueira? Eu passei perto daí às 19h e havia um incêndio no monte em frente ao hospital privado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:05)




----------



## Cinza (15 Out 2017 às 22:05)

Na galiza morreram pelo menos 2 pessoas
https://politica.elpais.com/politica/2017/10/15/actualidad/1508071688_317077.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> NELAS descontrolado!


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:13)

a sorte é mesmo a chuva a chegar.. porque senão isto ia ser impossível de controlar


----------



## invent (15 Out 2017 às 22:14)

Incrível a quantidade de fonas que caem por estes lados, parece neve.
Não se vê uma única estrela, estão 27 graus, por vezes o vento sopra forte e está um cheiro intenso a queimado.

Uma folha inteira de castanheiro que acabou de cair, torrada pelo fogo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:16)

443 incêndios desde a meia noite!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 22:17)

Braga:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 22:18)

está um vento medonho!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 22:18)

huguh disse:


> há um incendio aqui na Régua agora já com 42 bombeiros... e já vão em 3 incendios em Mafra...
> 
> 2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 41op
> 2 frentes - Monção, 206op
> ...



Tens feito um excelente trabalho neste tópico, os meus parabéns e obrigado.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Praia da Tocha


----------



## nunosr (15 Out 2017 às 22:20)

Em Braga parece um inferno. Vento forte a favorecer o fogo..


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2017 às 22:21)

situação a alterar-se rapidamente nas próximas 24hr. Terça-feira o mais tardar estará tudo resolvido. 

mudança do quadrante do vento com muito mais humidade.
precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:27)




----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:27)

cheiro intenso e muito forte a queimado aqui..
de certo do incêndio que está aqui no concelho, em Sedielos com 50 bombeiros de momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 22:29)

Penacova, 2 mortos registados numa infraestrutura, segundo a CMTV

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 22:30)

Ponte de Sôr dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:37)




----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 22:37)

Caos em Gouveia, com pelo menos 6 casas em chamas num bairro da cidade segundo a CMTV.

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Inacreditável a quantidade de ocorrências significativas, segundo fogos.pt.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:38)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 22:39)

2 mortos, bombeiros... TVI 24.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:39)

*Duas pessoas morreram em fogo em Penacova*

Duas pessoas morreram hoje num incêndio em Penacova, no distrito de Coimbra, confirmou à agência Lusa a adjunta de operações nacional da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC) Patrícia Gaspar.

ao que parece estavam dentro de um armazém e nao conseguiram fugir


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 22:41)

_O incêndio da Lousã chegou, na noite deste domingo a Penacova e matou duas pessoas
As vitimas estavam num armazem e não conseguiram fugir das chamas._


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Numa notícia _relacionada_, na Califórnia já há 40 mortos.

>89 mil hectares queimados. Algumas frentes de incêndio têm 160 kms de extensão.

O total deste ano está nos 8.48 milhões de hectares queimados. Está a algo como 283 mil hectares de bater o recorde de 2015.

No ano passado foi estimado que a seca matou >100 milhões de árvores.

O que é que a Califórnia e Portugal têm em comum?


----------



## Cinza (15 Out 2017 às 22:43)

3 mortos
rtp3 2 em penacova e 1 na sertã


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (15 Out 2017 às 22:46)

huguh disse:


> Praia da Tocha



Conheço bem a zona, está rodeada por pinhais, as pessoas em ultimo caso teriam que fugir para a praia, ainda esta semana foram cortadas algumas árvores mais próximas das casas..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 22:47)

incendio enorme EM CAMPO VALONGO


----------



## Teya (15 Out 2017 às 22:48)

www.facebook.com/vetmoncao/photos/a.1661457364111168.1073741828.1657104611213110/1955119341411634/?type=3&theater


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Não entendo, em Braga o fogo está às portas da cidade e não há uma única notícia nos telejornais.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 22:50)

Alguém tem informações dos IF Porto de Mós e Batalha-São Mamede?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 22:51)

Enorme progressão por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 22:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> Alguém tem informações dos IF Porto de Mós e Batalha-São Mamede?


Continuam activos ao que sei... da minha casa vejo o clarão do fogo de Alqueidão por detrás do monte...


----------



## dASk (15 Out 2017 às 22:56)

Pois foi algo que referi dadas as circunstâncias de hoje só um milagre faria com que não acontecesse nada de grave. Temo que a situação não deve ficar por aqui é inacreditável a quantidade de incêndios fora de controlo neste momento!


----------



## Cinza (15 Out 2017 às 22:58)

Fui agora à minha janela e vejo por detrás do monte de São Felix Laundes Povoa de Varzim um incêndio enorme uma coisa assustadora alguém sabe a localização exata???


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 22:59)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Out 2017 às 22:59)

irpsit disse:


> (..)
> O furacao também causou o dia mais quente de Outubro em Portugal e o pior dia de incendios, uma consequencia desastre de que *ninguém estava à espera*.



Até parece que o furacão se formou esta manhã e que ontem, anteontem, há 3 dias, estavam previstas máximas de 20ºC e vento fraco de noroeste para hoje. Devia-se estar mas pronto. Nunca estão, e nunca estarão, é uma vergonha com as previsões que existem.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Muitas aldeias evacuadas em Mortágua

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-10-15-Mais-de-10-aldeias-evacuadas-em-Mortagua

Aquilo é só eucaliptos por aquela bandas, desastre à espera de acontecer. 
Que dia de m****, ando fartinho fartinho deste Verão e da praga dos incêndios.



Como exemplo, estão a arder 14 incêndios num raio de 50km em volta de Viseu!!!!
Está a tomar contornos ridículos.
N16 cortada na zona de Santa Cruz da Trapa
A25 cortada na zona de Vouzela
N234 cortada entre Nelas e Mangualde


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*23:00 - 120 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5679 meios humanos, 1683 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 23:02)

Enorme clarão  de fogo na Serra de Santa justa em Valongo.

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 23:06)

cada atualização que faço aparecem incendios novos no meio dos que já aqui estão... incrivel...

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 42op
2 frentes - Monção, 192op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 41op
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 314op
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 305op
2 frentes - Lousã, 566op
2 frentes - Resende, 72op
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 140op
Melgaço, 34op
Pinhel, 71op
2 frentes - Sertã, 236op
2 frentes - Arganil, 89op
2 frentes - Guimarães, 89op
Valença, 43op
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 127op
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 72op
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 263op
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 114op
Gondomar, 118op
2 frentes - Óbidos, 107op
2 frentes - Tomar, 213op
4 frentes - Guarda, 65op
2 frentes - Aveiro, 120op
Figueira da Foz, 45op
Castelo Branco, 82op
2 frentes - Santo Isidoro, Mafra, 182op
Condeixa-a-Nova, 103op
3 frentes - RIbeira de Pena, 60op
Mealhada, 40op
Nelas, 94op
3 frentes - Vouzela, 129op
1 frente - V.F. Rosário, Mafra, 95op
Torres Vedras, 52op
Nespereira, Sertã, 61op
Sabugal, 37op
Vila Verde, 37op
Peso da Régua, 47op
Viana do Castelo, 41op
Oliveira de Frades, 50op
Jerumelo, Mafra, 102op
Mangualde, 35op
Sintra, 74op
Pampilhosa, 43op


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2017 às 23:08)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme clarão  de fogo na Serra de Santa justa em Valongo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk




O fumo avança a uma velocidade impressionante , o vento aumentou por aqui de Sul com rajadas acima dos *70km/h*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 23:08)

Valongo






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:09)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 23:10)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme clarão  de fogo na Serra de Santa justa em Valongo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


E na zona industrial em campo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (15 Out 2017 às 23:10)

O incêndio de Tondela está com uma proporção dantesca. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 23:13)

Como é que isto é possível? Eu acho que alguns pensavam que ia chover já esta noite e que entretanto apagava... Impressionante o que se está a passar!!


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:14)

4 pessoas em estado grave após acidente na A25

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...a-para-fugir-das-chamas-quatro-feridos-graves


----------



## dvieira (15 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Será que vamos bater um recorde histórico no número de ignições. Penso que o recorde até agora num só dia foi 501 bem já vamos em 489 ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Out 2017 às 23:19)

Todas as manchas florestais significativas que conheço a norte do Tejo estão a arder...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2017 às 23:21)

Sirene do quartel dos B.V. Loures a tocar... IF nas Covas de Ferro (conc. de Sintra), junto ao parque eólico, deve estar complicado. Saturação de meios com tantas ocorrências


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:22)




----------



## Gerofil (15 Out 2017 às 23:23)

Pedido feito a partir de Mortágua via facebook: *não há luz nem água; precisam-se bombeiros com urgência...*


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:23)

A25






Foto tirada de Mangualde, no sentido de Nelas


----------



## Teya (15 Out 2017 às 23:30)

www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/882079/autocarro-ardeu-no-ip3?&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=geral


----------



## Stinger (15 Out 2017 às 23:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enorme progressão por aqui
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Para onde ??? Pode vir para sao pedro via santa justa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2017 às 23:32)

as estações do litoral já estão a responder à mudança de tempo... vento do lado do atlântico, mais humidade.


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Agora anda um incêndio a lavrar entre Covelo e Valadares, no concelho de São Pedro do Sul, perto da terra dos meus avós maternos


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 23:33)

No sul o vento também mudou e já se sente fresco e humidade a subir, sinal de mudança de tempo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Situação continua crítica em Braga. As chamas andam já na zona do Sameiro e Bom Jesus. 

Tenho vista para ambos e é dantesco o que vejo. Fumo e chamas a alta velocidade a percorrer os montes. Até já flashes esverdeados para aquela zona.


----------



## dvieira (15 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Incrível já batemos o recorde de ignições. 502 neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 23:35)

dvieira disse:


> Incrível já batemos o recorde de ignições. 502 neste momento.


Apetece me chamar F.P... desculpem o desabafo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Descontrolado em campo Valongo frente de 3 km

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Situação em Tondela muito descontrolada, o próprio incêndio está a aumentar a força do vento, a rua é um mar de fumo e cinzas

Daqui ouve-se o criptar e o tumulto das chamas.


----------



## clone (15 Out 2017 às 23:37)

https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/15/s...na-galiza-que-responsabiliza-portugal-1789038


----------



## bleusky (15 Out 2017 às 23:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Situação continua crítica em Braga. As chamas andam já na zona do Sameiro e Bom Jesus.
> 
> Tenho vista para ambos e é dantesco o que vejo. Fumo e chamas a alta velocidade a percorrer os montes. Até já flashes esverdeados para aquela zona.


Boa noite!  como esta o Sameiro e o Bom jesus?


----------



## Teya (15 Out 2017 às 23:39)

www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/chamas-ameacam-povoacoes-na-zona-da-ericeira-8845511.html

*Chamas ameaçam casas em várias localidades de Mafra. 5 fogos ativos*


----------



## GabKoost (15 Out 2017 às 23:41)

bleusky disse:


> Boa noite!  como esta o Sameiro e o Bom jesus?




Este é o cenário desde a janela do meu quarto.








Para terem a noção estas serras são praticamente a totalidade da fronteira entre Braga e Guimarães numa extensão de mais de 10km.

Desde os montes da Sr.ª da Saúde, Morreira, Stª Marta da Falperra, Sameiro etc.

Já foram evacuadas inúmeras casas inclusive os Hoteis e restaurantes da Falperra, Bom Jesus e julgo até do Sameiro.

Nunca aconteceu tamanha tragédia nesta zona.

Se esta chuva não vier rápido será uma tragédia histórica com enormes impactos.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Out 2017 às 23:43)

Estive na casa da minha tia e via-se muito bem o IF São Mamede Crespos...e havia outro bastante violento à frente também. Nunca tinha visto um incêndio tão perto da minha casa de noite.... Está muito complicado... só 25 bombeiros...


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:45)

6 focos de incêndio distintos nos concelhos de Oliveira de Frades, Vouzela e São Pedro do Sul,  entre o Norte do Caramulo e o Sul da Freita.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> Estive na casa da minha tia e via-se muito bem o IF São Mamede Crespos...e havia outro bastante violento à frente também. Nunca tinha visto um incêndio tão perto da minha casa de noite.... Está muito complicado... só 25 bombeiros...


Meu Deus! Parece que o de Alqueidão também não está famoso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Meu Deus! Parece que o de Alqueidão também não está famoso...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Out 2017 às 23:49)

No incêndio de Penacova morreram 2 pessoas e no incêndio de sertã morreu 1 pessoa , enfim tristeza espero que venha o mais rápido possível chuva senão ainda vai haver mais vítimas espero que não , que tristeza .


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 23:50)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 23:51)

Fábricas ameaçadas em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 23:51)

OUtra ocorrência de Mafra nas significativas com duas frentes.


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2017 às 23:52)

Sem palavras... 

Felizmente a chuva está quase a chegar...


----------



## Nickname (15 Out 2017 às 23:52)

É desta que arde tudo...
Se ao bocado eram 14 nas redondezas, agora são 17!!!!!!


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 23:57)

Nickname disse:


> É desta que arde tudo...
> Se ao bocado eram 14 nas redondezas, agora são 17!!!!!!



Essa foto é demoníaca, espero que seja uma feita uma investigação minuciosa ao que se passou hoje. Viseu é basicamente o epicentro do inferno.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2017 às 23:57)

*Duas localidades evacuadas em Tomar*
Os habitantes de duas localidades no concelho de Tomar foram hoje “deslocados por precaução” devido ao "fumo muito intenso" do incêndio que lavra naquela zona desde as 16:00 de hoje, disse à Lusa a presidente da autarquia.

De acordo com a presidente da Câmara Municipal de Tomar, Anabela Freitas (PS), em declarações à Lusa, os habitantes “dos lugares de Casalinho e Vale de Castanheira foram deslocados por precaução, devido ao fumo muito intenso”.

Pelas 23:00, o fogo tinha três frentes ativas. A autarca adiantou que a previsão dos bombeiros é que “duas deverão estar dominadas nas próximas horas”, sendo a terceira “mais preocupante”.

Apesar disso, “não há nenhuma aldeia na linha de fogo”, não sendo por isso previsível a necessidade de se deslocar mais habitantes.

O incêndio destruiu "casas devolutas e barracões" e provocou ferimentos ligeiros em dois bombeiros.


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/aominuto/59e3d8c00cf2d0f9b7f44a91


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 00:00)

Fogo perto de bombas de gasolina em Vila Nova de Poiares (RTP3).


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 00:01)

as frentes já nem estão a ser atualizadas.. mas é a informação possível

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 40 operacionais
2 frentes - Monção, 192
2 frentes - Cinfães, 41
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 303
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 355
2 frentes - Lousã, 571
2 frentes - Resende, 72
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 140
Melgaço, 34
Pinhel, 71
2 frentes - Sertã, 239
Póvoa de Lanhoso, 34
2 frentes - Arganil, 89
2 frentes - Guimarães, 116
Valença, 50
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 126
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 72
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 280
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 114
Gondomar, 71
2 frentes - Óbidos, 107
2 frentes - Tomar, 213
4 frentes - Guarda, 69
2 frentes - Aveiro, 113
Figueira da Foz, 45
Castro Daire, 41
Castelo Branco, 82
2 frentes - Santo Isidoro, Mafra, 183
Condeixa-a-Nova, 103
3 frentes - Ribeira de Pena, 60
Mealhada, 38
Nelas, 84
3 frentes - Vouzela, 135
1 frente - V.F. Rosário, Mafra, 95
Torres Vedras, 45
Nespereira, Sertã, 61
Sabugal, 37
Vila Verde, 37
Peso da Régua, 48
Viana do Castelo, 37
Oliveira de Frades, 50
2 frentes - Jerumelo, Mafra, 114
Amarante, 38
Batalha, 44
Sintra, 98
Penafiel, 43
Pampilhosa, 48
V.N. Gaia, 33


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 46 segHá 46 segundos
*00:00 - 128 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5952 meios humanos, 1773 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 00:01)

Ecos impressionantes!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 00:02)

Vejo meu Portugal a arder , que tristeza , e já há dois incêndios a complicarem se em Lisboa(mafra) , espero que venha a chuva rapidamente .


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 00:05)

RTP3: Duas casas ardidas em Braga, info do JN.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:08)




----------



## David sf (16 Out 2017 às 00:08)

Estão a dizer na TV que está prevista chuva em Tondela às 4 da manhã. Essa informação baseia-se na previsão horária do IPMA e não está actualizada, refere-se à saída das 00z de hoje. A actualização das 12z atrasou o início da precipitação em cerca de 12h ou mais, com excepção do litoral Norte.
Seria importante o IPMA actualizar as previsões rapidamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:11)

*Linha da Beira Alta cortada*


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2017 às 00:11)

*Castelo de Paiva: *Presidente da Câmara pede a toda a população para abandonar as suas casas e concentrarem-se no centro da vila; todo o concelho está a arder (fonte: Antena1).

*Gouveia:* vários bairros arderam na cidade; situação agora mais calma. Redes móveis não funcionam na região. Não há notícia de danos pessoais.


----------



## mecre90 (16 Out 2017 às 00:13)

Isto está surreal. O IF de Tomar começou a 500m de minha casa, está enorme, praticamente desde os Brasões até ao Agroal, e mesmo assim é dos mais pequenos. N há meios possíveis para acorrer a tantas ignições. Agora na CM mostravam em Tondela situação muito complicada mesmo para os próprios reporteres


----------



## nunosr (16 Out 2017 às 00:15)

BRAGA:

*" Está uma equipa de recolha de alimentos e água na makro para levar ao terreno . Toda ajuda é bem vinda ! "*


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:15)

David sf disse:


> Estão a dizer na TV que está prevista chuva em Tondela às 4 da manhã. Essa informação baseia-se na previsão horária do IPMA e não está actualizada, refere-se à saída das 00z de hoje. A actualização das 12z atrasou o início da precipitação em cerca de 12h ou mais, com excepção do litoral Norte.
> Seria importante o IPMA actualizar as previsões rapidamente.


No litoral norte deverá começar chover de madrugada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:18)

*Incêndio em Crespos e Alqueidão da Serra a crescerem muito agora! *


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 00:19)

"O Monte São Félix está ameaçado pelo fogo que alastra na PANORÂMICA entre o CAMPO DE TIRO DE RATES e LAÚNDOS.
Pede-se por isso a ajuda aos agricultores, ou a quem tenha cisternas, que se dirijam para lá." Surreal de minha casa vejo muito fogo mesmo.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 00:19)

Directo cmtv impressionante agora mesmo!!


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 00:20)

O Incêndio de São mamede está a vir para aqui! Já se vêem as chamas!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2017 às 00:20)

David sf disse:


> Estão a dizer na TV que está prevista chuva em Tondela às 4 da manhã. Essa informação baseia-se na previsão horária do IPMA e não está actualizada, refere-se à saída das 00z de hoje. A actualização das 12z atrasou o início da precipitação em cerca de 12h ou mais, com excepção do litoral Norte.
> Seria importante o IPMA actualizar as previsões rapidamente.



Tondela está caótico estou com muito medo, os incêndios estão a provocar rajadas de uma valente tempestade, o vento está provocar montes de outros focos!! E julgo que tenho focos bem perto


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 00:21)

É claramente o pior dia do ano em termos de incendios , seja da sua grandeza como em número de ignicoes ! 
E é totalmente claro que nao existe meios para todas estas ignicoes , ou estão num lado a combater ou noutro .... Nao ha meios para tanto incendio ... Basicamente é o deixa a arder e rezar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:24)

robinetinidol disse:


> O Incêndio de São mamede está a vir para aqui! Já se vêem as chamas!!


Mas o de Crespos também está a vir para cá e o de Alqueidão também!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2017 às 00:24)

*Antena1:* Quase todas as freguesias do Concelho de Braga estão a arder.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 00:24)

Meios em valongo?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 00:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Meios em valongo?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Como está isso ??

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2017 às 00:26)

Tenho o fogo à porta


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 00:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho o fogo à porta


Deixa de relatar e protege-te! Boa sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2017 às 00:29)

Outras zonas criticas neste momento: Óbidos, Mafra, Praia de Mira... distrito de Coimbra com oito fogos activos neste momento (fonte: Antena1).

Ministra da Administração Interna deve voltar à ANPC esta noite.

*Base Aérea nº 5* aberta à população civil que queira fugir dos fogos.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 00:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho o fogo à porta



Muita calma e acima de tudo a vida em 1º lugar. Mantém sempre um pano húmido na boca em caso de fumo intenso e tenta hidratar-te ao máximo. Toda a sorte do mundo!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 00:33)




----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Stinger disse:


> É claramente o pior dia do ano em termos de incendios , seja da sua grandeza como em número de ignicoes !
> E é totalmente claro que nao existe meios para todas estas ignicoes , ou estão num lado a combater ou noutro .... Nao ha meios para tanto incendio ... Basicamente é o deixa a arder e rezar
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk



É claramente o pior dia DA HISTÓRIA em termos de incêndios.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Fogo à porta do centro da Pampilhosa da Serra...







Foto de Daniela Diogo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 00:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho o fogo à porta




Tem calma , respira fundo e mantém sempre um pano húmido , mantém a calma , esperemos sair deste inferno rapidamente  .


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 00:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas o de Crespos também está a vir para cá e o de Alqueidão também!


Pois..São Mamede é o de crespos. Vejo o clarão ao longe e de vez em quando as chamas! Sera que estão a progredir no sentido Fátima?


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Tenho o fogo à porta


Protege te...força ! Que Deus esteja contigo e família 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 00:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas o de Crespos também está a vir para cá e o de Alqueidão também!


O fogo de Alqueidão está rapidamente a vir para cá! Se continuar assim tenho de fugir!


----------



## manganao (16 Out 2017 às 00:40)

fdx a k horas esta prevista a chuva?


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Sirene do quartel de bombeiros de Benfica a tocar, aparentemente chamando todos os bombeiros disponíveis até este local!!! Caramba, assustador!


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 00:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas o de Crespos também está a vir para cá e o de Alqueidão também!


Pois..São Mamede é o de crespos. Vejo o clarão ao longe e de vez em quando as chamas! Sera que estão a progredir no sentido Fátima?


luismeteo3 disse:


> O fogo de Alqueidão está rapidamente a vir para cá! Se continuar assim tenho de fugir!


esse não tenho visão!! está muito complicado?? Vives onde?


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Direto da CMTV impressionante agora em Tondela... faulhas a pegar por todo lado, vento intenso
Tudo cercado


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 00:43)

A chefia da ANPC está afetada com o relatório de Pedrógão. Alguns nem sabem se vão continuar a ter emprego. Estão à espera de um combate eficiente? Eu não.

Reduzir os meios de combate tendo em conta datas e não considerar as condições ambientais acumuladas parece-me um bocado descabido. Já choveu significativamente? As temperaturas altas persistem.

Do meu conhecimento os incendiários não hibernam.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 00:44)

Só a chuva pode terminar com estes incendios, é impossivel controlar o que quer que seja com a ventania e condições que estão em pleno centro de TOndela


----------



## dASk (16 Out 2017 às 00:45)

Nunca vi imagens como estou a ver de Tondela. Será um verdadeiro milagre se não houver uma catástrofe... Absolutamente incrível!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 00:47)

ANPC cria linha de emergência.


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 00:48)

Incrível o vento em Tondela,


----------



## cardu (16 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Coja; barril do alva; e outras vilas e aldeias do concelho de Arganil e Oliveira do hospital em risco... Mas a comunicação social ignora esses locais


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 00:50)

Isto está completamente descontrolado. Em Viseu praticamente não há comunicações. A rede móvel tem falhas a rede elétrica está intermitente.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 00:50)

estou em choque com estas imagens de Tondela... 
estavam ali pessoas de santa comba dão a mais de 15km de distancia que fugiram para ali.. relatos de acidentes nas estradas com as pessoas a fugir


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 00:55)

O Comandante dos Bombeiros de Santa Comba Dão em pânico total na RTP3!!! Zona industrial a arder, uma vítima mortal num acidente, não há meios suficientes.


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 00:55)

rtp3 comandante acabou de dizer que morreu gente na estrada num acidente


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 00:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Comandante dos Bombeiros de Santa Comba Dão em pânico total na RTP3!!! Zona industrial a arder, uma vítima mortal num acidente, não há meios suficientes.


também ouvi ele estava fora de si


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 00:57)

Estou a ouvir o heli INEM a sobrevoar o hospital de Viseu mas não sei se consegue aterrar a visibilidade é muito reduzida.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 00:57)

É o descontrolo total, a completa desorientação de um País que não está a saber/conseguir lidar com este problema... 

Que a chuva chegue depressa!

P.S: Mais uma vitima mortal, sobe para 4.


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 00:59)

Orion disse:


> Certamente asneira mas o IPMA e a ANPC não deviam criar uma qualquer métrica para definir a disponibilidade de meios de combate aos incêndios?
> 
> Reduzir tendo em conta datas e não considerar as condições ambientais acumuladas parece-me um bocado descabido. Já choveu significativamente? As temperaturas altas persistem.
> 
> ...



A "sorte" é que é um domingo e temos muitos bombeiros voluntários disponíveis. (7500 bombeiros e mais de 2200 viaturas)

Porque durante a semana os números de bombeiros diminuem bastante pois vão para os seus empregos.
Mas não é possível dimensionar um sistema que aguente com mais de 500 incendios num dia nem aqui nem em lado nenhum do mundo.

A solução passa por mudar as penas de prisão para incendiários e passarem a ser considerados terroristas e ficarem presos muitos anos, (não existem maluquinhos, nem depressivos que possam servir como atenuantes)


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 00:59)

MSantos disse:


> É o descontrolo total, a completa desorientação de um País que não está a saber/conseguir lidar com este problema...
> 
> Que a chuva chegue depressa!


A questão é que nao ha meios ponto ! As condicoes climatericas e a quantidade de ignicoes foram avassaladoras ! Nao ha meios para tudo , aliás agora cada corporação tem de estar na sua area pois pode tudo arder ....


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 01:02)

Um exemplo , os bombeiros de sao pedro da cova se forem.ajudar no incêndio de crestuma ou de valongo e se arder em.sao pedro nao ha meios ali


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 01:02)

Stinger disse:


> A questão é que nao ha meios ponto ! As condicoes climatericas e a quantidade de ignicoes foram avassaladoras ! Nao ha meios para tudo , aliás agora cada corporação tem de estar na sua area pois pode tudo arder ....


quase 6000 operacionais neste momento deviam de chegar para um país normal com pessoas normais (que não é o nosso caso)


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 01:04)

Cinza disse:


> quase 6000 operacionais neste momento deviam de chegar para um país normal com pessoas normais (que não é o nosso caso)


As condições sao muito más nos terrenos , temos frentes de varios kms , que adianta ter meios quando a enormidade supera os meios existentes e estas condicoes climatericas ?? 

Olha na california que aquilo é dantesco


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:05)

efcm disse:


> A solução passa por mudar as penas de prisão para incendiários e passarem a ser considerados terroristas e ficarem presos muitos anos, (não existem maluquinhos, nem depressivos que possam servir como atenuantes)



Ainda se vai a tempo de adotar a perspetiva _Dutertiana_ (abater suspeitos). Seria mais popular do que muitos pensam. Especialmente após este ano 

Pouco versado neste assunto mas parece-me que não se apanha a maioria dos incendiários. Mais difícil deve ser atribuir os focos de incêndio.

A pulseira eletrónica é mais que suficiente em boa parte dos casos. A prisão pode vir depois.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 01:05)

Stinger disse:


> Como está isso ??
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Continua descontrolado em direcção a norte.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 01:07)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois..São Mamede é o de crespos. Vejo o clarão ao longe e de vez em quando as chamas! Sera que estão a progredir no sentido Fátima?
> 
> esse não tenho visão!! está muito complicado?? Vives onde?


Segundo os Bombeiros está mais ou menos controlado para o lado do Alqueidão mas para o meu lado está descontrolado e vemos cada vez mais perto!


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 01:08)

Pessoal na cmtv a relatar que se despistou em fuga, outros que a indicarem que houve pessoal que foram uns contra os outros, complicada a situação em Tondela.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:09)

1 morto e um desaparecido em Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 01:09)

Um único incendiário pode iniciar dezenas de incêndios numa area bastante grande e a maioria dos incendiários detidos já estão referenciados...  

Não deviam estar referenciados deveriam sim estar retirados (ou na prisão ou no cemitério)


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 01:10)

Um vídeo que filmei da grande quantidade de fonas/cinzas que aqui caem, parece queda de neve.
O vídeo está em 4k mas ainda não está disponível pois está a ser processado pelo youtube, mas dá para ver bem a grande quantidade de cinza que cai.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:13)

A revolta de todos nós é enorme mas nestas condições... não há bombeiros ou autoridades oficiais que consigam fazer frente ao que se está a passar. Com tudo o que estou a ver, acredito que o balanço final será (ainda) mais negro! 

As condições no terreno são brutais: vento fortíssimo, humidade muito baixa, temperaturas altas. Projecções a centenas de metros de distancia!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:14)




----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 01:14)

huguh disse:


> 1 morto e um desaparecido em Oliveira do Hospital


está confirmado???


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 01:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Segundo os Bombeiros está mais ou menos controlado para o lado do Alqueidão mas para o meu lado está descontrolado e vemos cada vez mais perto!


Está a começar a entrar aqui no vale!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 01:16)

Fogo a chegar a aldeias na zona Sul da Pampilhosa da Serra, não há bombeiros no local.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:17)

O #ArdeGaliza já vai nos 491 mil _tweets_. A esquerda lá do sítio...




> O BNG cualifica de “tremenda imprudencia” por parte de Xunta ter desactivado o dispositivo de loita contra os lumes dadas as actuais condicións meteorolóxicas, o que está obrigando ao Goberno galego a chamar de novo ao persoal brigadista para combater os numerosos incendios destes últimos días, sobre todo na provincia de Ourense.
> 
> “O grave problema é a falta de prevención e o abandono do medio rural que ten convertido Galiza nunha selva”, salienta o portavoz parlamentario de Agricultura, Xosé Luís Rivas, “ao que se suma un dispositivo heteroxéneo, atomizado con brigadas de todo tipo, sen que exista unha homologación na preparación, nas funcións nin nas condicións laborais”.



Onde já vi isto?  Mesmas circunstâncias, mesmas consequências.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:18)

Cinza disse:


> está confirmado???



Sim... o corpo foi encontrado junto ao automóvel

Primeiro ministro está na Proteção Civil


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 01:20)

huguh disse:


> Primeiro ministro está na Proteção Civil


Reunião de emergência na ANPC também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 01:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a começar a entrar aqui no vale!


Se entrar aqui só para em Fátima!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:21)




----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 01:21)

@Mr. Neves


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:25)

huguh disse:


>


Impressionante!


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 01:26)

Vejam isso. Na Galiza pelo menos há tomates para dar a palavra ao povo na assembleia em vez de debater idiotices:


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 01:27)

Orion disse:


> O #ArdeGalicia já vai nos 491 mil _tweets_. A esquerda lá do sítio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nós por cá temos o BE e PCP muito caladinhos, se fosse o governo do Passos Coelho já tinham pedido a demissão de todo o governo....

Em 2015 Pedro Filipe Soares diz  "a incompetência do Governo não pode encontrar justificação na meteorologia”

http://www.esquerda.net/artigo/inco...-encontrar-justificacao-na-meteorologia/38148

Agora com quase 70 mortos estão caladinhos que nem ratos


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 01:27)

Mais uma vítima mortal, somando um total de cinco. Num acidente também na A25. (RTP3)


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 01:31)

Alguém me esclarece:
Quando se fala em Tondela é o Incêndio da Lousã?
Pampilhosa da Serra é do IF Sertã? Ou Maria Gomes?


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 01:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Segundo os Bombeiros está mais ou menos controlado para o lado do Alqueidão mas para o meu lado está descontrolado e vemos cada vez mais perto!


ouvi dizer que estava num vale entre alqueidao e reguengo do fetal...ui...se fosse durante o dia com o calor... reguengo do fetal 2003


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:32)




----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 01:32)

huguh disse:


>



Que horror!


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:32)

efcm disse:


> Nós por cá temos o BE e PCP muito caladinhos, se fosse o governo do Passos Coelho já tinham pedido a demissão de todo o governo....
> 
> Em 2015 Pedro Filipe Soares diz  "a incompetência do Governo não pode encontrar justificação na meteorologia”
> 
> ...


O que têm isto a ver com o tópico? O que interessa é o combate político, certo? Nem no meio da calamidade   E que tal ir até ao sapo?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 01:32)

Outra possível vítima em Oliveira do Hospital, se confirmada, passarão a seis... (RTP3)


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 01:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> ouvi dizer que estava num vale entre alqueidao e reguengo do fetal...ui...se fosse durante o dia com o calor... reguengo do fetal 2003


Pois é onde eu vivo, é o Vale da Quebrada!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:36)

5ª vitima mortal é uma jovem de 19 anos grávida, num acidente na A25 quando os carros fugiam em contra mão


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:37)

A chuva vai demorar. Contudo, o aumento da HR sempre ajudará um pouco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Out 2017 às 01:41)

Estive uma série de horas sem TV, net, telefone fixo, wifi e, inclusivamente dados móveis, apesar de ter rede no telemóvel. Pelo cheiro intenso a incêndios no centro da cidade dava para perceber que algo grave se passava, mas nunca imaginei nada desta dimensão. Votei há pouco a ter 3g, mas continuo sem tudo o resto. O ar é quase irrespirável e estou estupefacta e desolada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 01:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é onde eu vivo, é o Vale da Quebrada!


Já está a entrar pelas pedreiras ao fundo do vale. Já vejo as chamas!


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já está a entrar pelas pedreiras ao fundo do vale. Já vejo as chamas!


hoooo raios!!! Está na hora de pensar na protecção activa...


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 01:47)

vitoreis disse:


> O que têm isto a ver com o tópico? O que interessa é o combate político, certo? Nem no meio da calamidade   E que tal ir até ao sapo?



A primeira função do estado é garantir a segurança dos seus cidadãos.

Os incendios não se combatem evitam-se atravez de políticas de gestão do território.

Tivemos 65 mortos em Pedrógão a maioria dos quais numa estrada que estava rodeada de árvores passaram 90 dias desde essa tragédia que medidas é que o governo tomou para evitar que isso se repita?  continuamos a ver na Tv estradas rodeadas de árvores e mato.

No governo ficaram todos felizes ao aprovar uma lei que permite a entrada dos animais de estimação nos restaurantes....


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 01:47)

abri por segundos a janela e o cenário lá fora é incrível... ar irrespirável, até os olhos me arderam!
muito fumo, nao vejo as luzes a algumas centenas de metros de distancia. e nem há incendios de grandes dimensoes aqui perto


----------



## clone (16 Out 2017 às 01:48)

https://video.flis5-1.fna.fbcdn.net...46630c9db2c31b4e379c570132e6e&oe=59E4351D#_=_


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 01:50)

Pânico numa aldeia na Sertã, RTP3 em direto lá. Imenso fumo, vento forte e chamas em toda a volta.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:50)

2 mortos na Galiza.

O autarca queixa-se, com razão, dos fogos tugas que se estão a espalhar para a Galiza.

Quem sabe? Parte desta vaga de incêndios até pode ter sido combinada. Na 'net há de tudo hoje em dia.

Não é difícil saber os dias mais favoráveis para a propagação dos incêndios.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:54)

efcm disse:


> A primeira função do estado é garantir a segurança dos seus cidadãos.
> 
> Os incendios não se combatem evitam-se atravez de políticas de gestão do território.
> 
> ...





vitoreis disse:


> A revolta de todos nós é enorme mas nestas condições... não há bombeiros ou autoridades oficiais que consigam fazer frente ao que se está a passar. Com tudo o que estou a ver, acredito que o balanço final será (ainda) mais negro!
> 
> As condições no terreno são brutais: vento fortíssimo, humidade muito baixa, temperaturas altas. Projecções a centenas de metros de distancia!


----------



## clone (16 Out 2017 às 01:56)

https://t.co/jNwBcFfod8


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 01:56)

Orion disse:


> O autarca queixa-se, com razão, dos fogos tugas que se estão a espalhar para a Galiza.


Houve, no máximo, duas ou três ocorrências que passaram a fronteira no Gerês. E os fogos no interior da Galiza e das Astúrias, são tugas também?  A situação mais grave não é na fronteira.


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 01:56)

Chove em Pontevedra e Vigo, vários relatos no twitter.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Houve, no máximo, duas ou três ocorrências que passaram a fronteira no Gerês. E os fogos no interior da Galiza e das Astúrias, são tugas também?  A situação mais grave não é na fronteira.



Se na situação atual, em que os meios são poucos, houvesse a propagação de fogos espanhóis para Portugal o que é que os autarcas tugas diriam?

Exatamente a mesma coisa.

Na defesa do autarca, ele não deu mais importância a nós. Mas depois de Pedrógão parece-me inevitável a _má reputação_ dos bombeiros tugas. O relatório não foi nada simpático.

---

+1 morto na Galiza. 3 no total.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 02:00)

invent disse:


> Chove em Pontevedra e Vigo, vários relatos no twitter.


Significa que o litoral norte deverá estar para breve a chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 02:00)

Entre Mangualde e Nelas


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 02:00)

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 66 operacionais
2 frentes - Monção, 192
2 frentes - Cinfães, 34
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 303
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 339
2 frentes - Lousã, 601
2 frentes - Resende, 72
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 138
Melgaço, 34
Pinhel, 60
2 frentes - Sertã, 242
Póvoa de Lanhoso, 34
2 frentes - Arganil, 95
2 frentes - Guimarães, 134
Valença, 50
Vagos, 73
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 119
2 frentes - Santo Tirso, 57
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 357
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 110
Gondomar, 76
2 frentes - Óbidos, 89
2 frentes - Tomar, 193
4 frentes - Guarda, 68
2 frentes - Oliveira do Bairro, 116
Figueira da Foz, 48
Castro Daire, 48
Castelo Branco, 80
Mealhada, 48
Nelas, 63
3 frentes - Vouzela, 136
1 frente - V.F. Rosário, Mafra, 119
Nespereira, Sertã, 66
Peso da Régua, 48
Oliveira de Frades, 52
2 frentes - Jerumelo, Mafra, 123
Amarante, 31
Caldas da Rainha, 31
Caldas da Rainha, 35
Batalha, 82
2 frentes - Sintra, 121
Penafiel, 48
V.N. Gaia, 44
Póvoa de Varzim, 34
Valongo, 45
Boticas, 72


----------



## slbgdt (16 Out 2017 às 02:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Houve, no máximo, duas ou três ocorrências que passaram a fronteira no Gerês. E os fogos no interior da Galiza e das Astúrias, são tugas também?  A situação mais grave não é na fronteira.



Passaram mas no sentido inverso.
Que o Gerês espanhol tem sido fustigado


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 02:08)

2 desaparecidos em Nelas - SIC Noticias


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 02:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já está a entrar pelas pedreiras ao fundo do vale. Já vejo as chamas!


O incêndio foi apagado pelos bombeiros agora. Espero que não haja reacendimentos!


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 02:10)

Orion disse:


> 2 mortos na Galiza.
> 
> O autarca queixa-se, com razão, dos fogos tugas que se estão a espalhar para a Galiza.
> 
> ...


Não digas isso assim, afinal parece que não são só descuidos e negligencias do pastor Jacinto. Ai se algum intelectual dos fogos lê o que escreves-te..

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 02:10)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 10 minHá 10 minutos
*02:00 - 90 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5512 meios humanos, 1647 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 02:13)

RTP3 
incêndio à volta da Base Aérea de Monte Real


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:16)

Parece que grande parte da zona industrial e várias casas e comércios arderam.

*Várias casas e fábricas arderam em Oliveira do Hospital*
Várias habitações e outros edifícios em número ainda indeterminado foram destruídos pelo fogo em Oliveira do Hospital, disse hoje uma fonte autárquica à agência Lusa.

“Várias casas arderam” nas últimas horas na área urbana de Oliveira do Hospital, no distrito de Coimbra, além de instalações comerciais e fabris, incluindo “uma grande parte da zona industrial”, referiu a fonte da Câmara Municipal.

Não é possível de momento fazer uma contabilização dos edifícios queimados, mas “dezenas de habitações poderão ter sido destruídas”, total ou parcialmente, tendo em conta que os incêndios atingiram também “várias povoações dispersas”, acrescentou.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/aominuto/59e3d8c00cf2d0f9b7f44a91


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 02:21)

É incrível, estamos entregues aos bichos, é pena que pela incompetência de uns tachistas este país esteja todo a arder... Estive 2h retido na estação de Pampilhosa por causa do incêndio da oia. O fogo andou em cima da linha. Em Leiria vi mais de meia dezena de pirocumulos, incêndios de grandes dimensões sem meios aéreos ou só um, na Galiza quando começou a loucura o estado espanhol mandou logo para lá 32ma, aqui demora e demora e demora


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 02:22)

Posto de Combustível em Mira Explodiu devido ao Incêndio. 

Alguém consegue confirmar se é mesmo verdade ?


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 02:23)

criz0r disse:


> Não digas isso assim, afinal parece que não são só descuidos e negligencias do pastor Jacinto. Ai se algum intelectual dos fogos lê o que escreves-te..



Por acaso essa pessoa também tem razão. O relatório de Pedrógão enfatiza o amadorismo dos bombeiros mas estes são os menos culpados. Os que estão acima deles é que têm a responsabilidade de criar e manter a estrutura de apoio.

Continuas a focar-te num pequeno pormenor de um vasto problema de difícil resolução. Os incendiários estão em todo o lado independentemente dos motivos. E é para combater isso mesmo que um país tão propenso a incêndios como o nosso tem que ter uma força de combate minimamente eficiente. 

Novamente, o número de ignições por si só não determina a severidade dos incêndios e a primeira vítima é sempre o deficiente sistema de combate. O que vem a seguir toda a gente sabe.

Alguém tem ideias realistas para combater o êxodo urbano? O problema já está mais que estudado e não se cinge apenas aos 'terroristas'. Estes são certamente parte do problema mas não são, de todo, o seu princípio e fim como às vezes pareces sugerir.

Este ano a meteorologia foi péssima e isso explica parcialmente a agressividade dos incêndios. Mas todos os anos as queixas são as mesmas.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 02:25)

Nem vale a pena realmente. continua-se a tapar o sol com a peneira. É literalmente falar com os bustos.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 02:26)

Acreditem se quiserem, mas estão a cair pingas negras.
Está uma fumaceira terrível la fora.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:28)

Base de Monte Real.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 02:30)

invent disse:


> Acreditem se quiserem, mas estão a cair pingas negras.
> Está uma fumaceira terrível la fora.


Mas já chove em Viseu?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:33)

António Costa a falar na RTP3.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 02:33)

vitoreis disse:


> Mas já chove em Viseu?


A chuva que vai caindo em alguns pontos do interior é proveniente dos pirocumulus dos incêndios.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:35)

Pode haver pequenos aguaceiros dispersos, mesmo que não provenientes dos pirocumulus, mas não vão passar disso infelizmente. Chuva mais a sério só deverá começar no extremo Norte esta madrugada, é possível que a manhã traga alguma tranquilidade ao Minho.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 02:36)

criz0r disse:


> Nem vale a pena realmente. continua-se a tapar o sol com a peneira. É literalmente falar com os bustos.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk



Conheces algum país com um clima como o _vosso_ que não tenha 'terroristas' e incêndios anuais?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:36)

Quanto à notícia da escola secundária...

*Escola danificada em Alfena, Valongo*
A escola secundária de Alfena, em Valongo, foi hoje atingida pelas chamas do incêndio que deflagrou na localidade às 15:00 de domingo, não sendo possível precisar a totalidade dos danos, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros do concelho.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Várias regiões sem energia elétrica*
Mortágua, Santa Comba e Penacova são as regiões mais afetadas por falhas de energia, divulgou a EDP que tem no terreno todas as equipas a avaliar estragos nas redes de média e baixa tensão.

“Ainda não foi possível, nem com escolta da GNR chegar às subestações que abastecem as zonas”, mas “Mortágua, Santa Comba e Penacova são as regiões mais afetadas por falhas de energia”, divulgou o gabinete de comunicação da EDP Comercial à agência Lusa.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 02:40)

Decretada calamidade pública em todos os distritos a Norte do Tejo.


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 02:40)

Pingas negras, muito poucas, mas continuam a cair, creio que da formação de eventuais pirocumulus, ficam umas fotos que tirei.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 02:41)

Ip3 cortado em toda a sua extensão


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Out 2017 às 02:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> António Costa a falar na RTP3.


O discurso deste senhor é ridículo. Que palhaço, meu Deus. Alguém está a ver isto?


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 02:47)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O discurso deste senhor é ridículo. Que palhaço, meu Deus. Alguém está a ver isto?


Tenho ouvido a pedaços e só me dá voltas ao estômago


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 02:47)

Espanha











@criz0r  Entre 2009 e 2012 o número de ignições foi elevado mas a área queimada variou bastante. Da mesma forma, 2008 teve mais ignições que 2007 mas houve menos área queimada. Porque será?

Não vou ocupar mais espaço com isto porque há assuntos mais urgentes


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 02:50)

Mais relatos de chuva agora, na zonas de Vigo, La Coruña, Santiago, etc.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 02:53)

Certo. A visão política por vezes tem esses efeitos por aqui. At least o Sr. Costa está acordado e a dar um briefing. O outro senhor de Massama em certa altura estava no Algarve a banhos. Whatever.

Adiante e peço desculpa à moderação pelo off-topic.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 02:57)

kikofra disse:


> Tenho ouvido a pedaços e só me dá voltas ao estômago




Jornalista;

"Mas quem é nos garante que noite destas não voltem a acontecer?"

António Costa:

"Até lhe digo mais! Garanto-lhe que vai voltar a acontecer! Porque claramente, não vamos resolver de forma mágica problemas estruturais com décadas. O que podemos fazer é na próxima década reformar a floresta, coisa que deveria ter sido feito há 10 anos atrás".

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
___________________

Resumindo, só durante uma tragédia à escala nacional o 1º ministro deixa o discurso de socialista comprado e uma retórica de desculpabilização, falando como todos os políticos devem falar.


Eu sou acerrimamente de direita e desprezo este governo. Mas este discurso foi EXACTAMENTE O QUE DEVERIA TER SIDO DITO. 

Não fugiu a nenhuma responsabilidade do governo e assumiu os erros todos dos governos de há 10 anos para cá (maioritariamente do PS).

Na verdade, não entendo o que é que queriam que ele dissesse? Mentisse e culpasse o tempo?


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Jornalista;
> 
> "Mas quem é nos garante que noite destas não voltem a acontecer?"
> 
> ...


que admitisse a vergonha que foi a reduçao de meios


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 03:04)

kikofra disse:


> que admitisse a vergonha que foi a reduçao de meios



Pois se tivessem ouvido a sua intervenção desde início foi claro que o fez. Disse claramente que as políticas foram erradas.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 03:05)

Alguém sabe a que altitude está o radar da Galiza?


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 03:06)

Nelas


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:08)

GabKoost disse:


> Pois se tivessem ouvido a sua intervenção desde início foi claro que o fez. Disse claramente que as políticas foram erradas.


pelo que percebi parecia que a MAi por exemplo nao tinha culpa nenhuma, mas também nao ouvi o descurso todo com atenção.

alguem pela zona de tondela, pela cmtv aquilo parece estar complicado, com gente a fugir de aldeias e algumas colisoes, espero que nao haja nada demais


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:12)

Tiago Brites- Falei agora com uma moradora proxima do lar. Quanto a evacuados não sei, mas o fogo está lá. Populares e bombeiros fazem os possíveis para salvar o máximo possível mas já há casas ardidas.

Morganiças, coimbrão, Leiria


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 03:17)

kikofra disse:


> pelo que percebi parecia que a MAi por exemplo nao tinha culpa nenhuma, mas também nao ouvi o descurso todo com atenção.
> 
> alguem pela zona de tondela, pela cmtv aquilo parece estar complicado, com gente a fugir de aldeias e algumas colisoes, espero que nao haja nada demais


O discurso da MAI esse sim foi lamentável.

O do Costa acho que finalmente disse o que tinha de ser dito.

Fica a oportunidade deste governo de fantochada começar uma reforma histórica. Algo de que realmente se gabar para anos futuros.

Acho que nenhum governo tem esta oportunidade de ouro há décadas.


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:21)

GabKoost disse:


> O discurso da MAI esse sim foi lamentável.
> 
> O do Costa acho que finalmente disse o que tinha de ser dito.
> 
> ...


sim, a nossa floresta está uma bela porcaria, e se nada for feito ainda vai piorar

pelo que ouvi agora 117 e 112 em baixo em vários pontos efectados pelos incendios


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:27)

*Jornal de Leiria*
1 h · 
Para Norte, o fogo está agora no concelho de Pombal, ardendo junto aos reservatórios de gás do Carriço.

A sul, o fogo recomeçou a caminhar em direcção a Pataias e Praia da Pedra do Ouro.

A PSP e GNR está a bater porta-a-porta nas localidades da Garcia e Pilado, Marinha Grande, obrigando os moradores a abandonar os seus lares e bens.

Os militares da BA5 estão em campo a ajudar a população e autoridades.

Há, pelo menos, uma casa em perigo, com as chamas muito próximas, nesta zona.

Na Vieira de Leiria, ardeu completamente a empresa Vincarte, na zona industrial.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 03:46)

*Ex-presidente da Escola Nacional de Bombeiros e da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses apresenta amanhã relatório sobre a tragédia de Pedrógão Grande*

Ex-presidente da Escola Nacional de Bombeiros e da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses, Duarte Caldeira dirige o Conselho Diretivo do Centro de Estudos e Intervenção em Proteção Civil (CEIPC). Esta associação privada sem fins lucrativos realizou um relatório sobre a tragédia de Pedrógão Grande - "integralmente suportado pelos relatores", sublinha - que vai ser apresentado amanhã.

*Porque é que no dia 15 de outubro se registou o maior número de incêndios do ano?*

Ao longo dos últimos 20 anos não é a primeira vez que ao dia 15 de outubro existe tão elevado número de incêndios, sobretudo com as condições meteorológicas reunidas, como as que se verificaram. Há uma prática ancestral de uso do fogo na preparação dos espaços florestais para os gados, práticas utilizadas no meio rural, nesta época, porque é o período para regeneração dos pastos. Não é nada que não tenha sido já constatado em anos anteriores. Apesar de todas as campanhas, nalgumas zonas do país continua a ser feito uso do fogo numa altura completamente desadequada ao perfil meteorológico que estamos a viver. É um problema cultural.

DN


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 03:46)

http://rcm96.miguelsp.net

live do incendio da mata nacional de leiria


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2017 às 03:51)

CHOVE FRACO NA RAIA BRAGA-GUIMARÃES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2017 às 05:48)

Absolutamente indescritível o que se viveu aqui pelas freguesias, tive o fogo a uns escasso 15/20m de casa, o barulho era ensurdecedor à chegada, o vento mais parecia o vento de uma ciclogénese explosiva, as ruas tornaram-se um mar de faúlhas e fumo que em todo lado que tocavam deixavam fogo. Há montes de casas ardidas, pessoas desalojadas, e o pior é que ainda não acabou, há montes de focos de incêndio espalhados pelo concelho, ardeu desde escolas, a supermercados, uma autêntica calamidade. Os bombeiros continuam sem se ver, tal deve ser a dispersão de meios, na freguesia de Molelos, onde tenho familiares, apenas uma ambulância vai andando a transportar doentes... Quais evacuações quais quê, as pessoas tiveram que se amanhar e foi se quiseram... Não quero imaginar o cenário de terror que vai ser quando daqui a umas horas começar a clarear. O fumo a cinza era tanto, tanto, tanto que não se via absolutamente nada sem uma boa lanterna, o ar está totalmente irrespirável, vêm-me as lágrimas aos olhos quando os meus avós descreveram os animais a assar literalmente e os guinchos, e todo o aparato das propriedades deles. Vamos lá ver o que se segue, mas isto ainda não acabou.


----------



## Msilva (16 Out 2017 às 06:20)

GabKoost disse:


> O discurso da MAI esse sim foi lamentável.
> 
> O do Costa acho que finalmente disse o que tinha de ser dito.
> 
> ...


Já passaram três meses desde Pedrogão e não mudou quase nada. Produziram um relatório.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 08:09)

INCÊNDIOS
*Várias aldeias evacuadas em Viseu durante a madrugada*
16 | 10 | 2017   08.08H

Aldeias do concelho de Viseu foram hoje de madrugada evacuadas na sequência dos vários incêndios que atingiram aquela região, anunciou a Câmara Municipal.

Numa publicação no Facebook, o município de Viseu diz que o "Sistema de Proteção Civil Municipal de Viseu alerta as populações atingidas pelos fogos do seguinte plano de evacuação".

As populações de Falorca de Silgueiros, Mosteiro e Póvoa Dão são retiradas para o Largo de Loureiro de Silgueiros, enquanto as de Outeiro de Farminhão são reencaminhadas para o Largo de Farminhão.


http://www.destak.pt/artigo/315832-varias-aldeias-evacuadas-em-viseu-durante-a-madrugada


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 08:18)

Muitas estradas cortadas!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 08:20)

Surreal o que passamos ontem!!!
O autêntico fim do mundo,O incêndio em Valongo só foi dominado as 6h da manhã!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 08:26)

*CMTV - Pelo menos 20 mortos*


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 08:28)

huguh disse:


> *CMTV - Pelo menos 20 mortos*


Também vi, se for verdade...


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 08:42)

RTP3
Castelo de Paiva - bomba de gasolina explodiu e várias casas de 1ª habitação arderam


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 08:56)

O IP3 já reabriu. Vou agora fazer Viseu-Coimbra. Vamos lá ver como é que me safo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 09:12)

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...nos-incendios-do-pior-dia-do-ano-8846494.html

*Pelo menos 10 mortos nos incêndios do "pior dia do ano"*


A Segurança Interna atualizou, esta segunda-feira de manhã, o balanço de vítimas mortais na sequência do "pior dia do ano" em incêndios no país. Foram encontradas três vítimas mortais em Vouzela e uma em Santa Comba Dão, aumentando para 10 o total de mortos após um domingo que cobriu meio país de cinza.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 09:18)

RTP 3 - Vários carros arderam em O.Hospital. Vamos ver se isto ainda não vai ser mais grave do que estamos a assistir.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 09:19)

Atualização possivel a esta hora... muitos incendios constam da listas de importantes e já nem na lista do mapa estão, outros o contrário.. está uma confusão

2 frentes - Vieira do Minho, 93 operacionais
4 frentes - Sabugueiro, Seia, 289
2 frentes - Vale de Cambra, 292
2 frentes - Lousã, 663
4 frentes - Sandomil, Seia, 108
Boticas, 55
Pinhel, 65
2 frentes - Sertã, 236
2 frentes - Arganil, 170
2 frentes - Guimarães, 78
Vagos, 53
3 frentes - Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 89
3 frentes - Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 365
1 frente - Figueira da Foz, 112
Gondomar, 74
4 frentes - Guarda, 59
2 frentes - Oliveira do Bairro, 103
Castro Daire, 42
Castelo Branco, 77
Nelas, 56
3 frentes - Vouzela, 129
V.N. Gaia, 58
Nespereira, Sertã, 61
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 37
Peso da Régua, 36
Porto de Mós. 32
2 frentes - Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
Fornos de Algodres, 55
Gouveia, 70
Guarda, 41
Gondomar, 37
Torre de Moncorvo, 59


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 09:20)

a CMTV fala em mais de 20 mortos já... e não mudaram a informação.
Infelizmente penso que o número irá mesmo disparar nas proximas horas


----------



## grandeurso (16 Out 2017 às 09:23)

Pois....
O Público mantem-se nos 6, o Observador já aponta para dez e o CM mais sensacionalista já remete para vinte. 
Infelizmente não vamos ficar pelos seis....


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 09:24)

Os dez são confirmados pela Segurança Interna (MAI, presumo), a informação deve estar a propagar-se.


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 09:26)

huguh disse:


> a CMTV fala em mais de 20 mortos já... e não mudaram a informação.
> Infelizmente penso que o número irá mesmo disparar nas proximas horas


a SIC dizem 12, isto vai aumentando, o cenário da cmtv cada vez faz mais sentido, principalmente a parte em que dizem "pelo menos", se aumentar ainda mais já não me espanta.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 09:30)

CMTV - parece que já chove na Lousã... vamos ver se é mesmo chuva "a sério" e que ajude


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 09:30)

Segundo a CMTV foi confirmado por duas fontes, a ser verdade já não sei o que diga mais.... Parece que estamos no 3 mundo


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 09:31)

Nunca vi isto assim em Outubro isto é caotico, norte e centro tudo a arder.


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 09:31)

sic acabou de dizer que a protecção civil admite haver pelo menos 20 mortes.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 09:31)

Está a ser mais uma grande tragédia em Portugal, ano muito triste.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Out 2017 às 09:34)

Um morto é muito, muitissímo


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 09:34)

Confirmados 12 mortos

4 vítimas em Vouzela, duas em Santa Comba Dão e uma em Nelas, no distrito de Viseu, mais duas pessoas em Penacova, distrito de Coimbra, uma na Sertã, no distrito de Castelo Branco, e duas em Oliveira do Hospital.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 09:38)

4 mortos em Vouzela.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 09:38)

RTP 3 - Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Vouzela emocionado, afirma que arderam aviários,casas,carros para além das mortes a lamentar.
Sublinhou que o vento soprava a uma velocidade louca e fez com que o fogo descesse a encosta em poucos minutos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 09:41)

Não tenho palavras para tal barbaridade, que pais este.


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 09:42)

Em Oliveira do hospital posso confirmar que arderam várias casas junto ao centro. E que a zona industrial está destruída.

Informações de familiares que residem lá.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 09:42)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Não tenho palavras para tal barbaridade, que pais este.


Concordo, estou indignado, dorido, apetecia me mandar todo governo, incendiários, para .... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 09:47)

Mais uma tragédia relacionada com os Incêndios em Portugal, mau demais para ser verdade...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 09:49)

O CM aponta para mais de 20 mortos:
*
Mais de 20 mortos no inferno do "pior dia do ano" de incêndios Quatro vítima mortais confirmadas em Vouzela. *
Quase 6 mil bombeiros continuam a combater fogos esta manhã.

O número de mortos nos 523 incêndios que devastaram o País este domingo ultrapassa os 20, apurou o CM. Sabe-se que, para já, quatro vítimas mortais foram encontradas em Vouzela e outra em Santa Comba Dão. De acordo com o presidente da Câmara da Vouzela, as quatro vítimas mortais são todas da aldeia de Ventosa, tendo três delas sido encontradas dentro de suas casas e uma delas na via pública. "Para já, são quatro mortos, mas ainda estamos a fazer a avaliação. Também continuamos com frentes de fogo ativas", acrescentou. Rui Ladeira revelou que Vouzela continua com uma frente de fogo fortíssima sobre a vila, tendo já ardido "cerca de 80% do concelho". "As escolas do concelho vão estar abertas durante o dia de hoje", acrescentou. Último balanço oficial dava conta de seis mortos O último balanço oficial feito pela Proteção Civil dava conta de seis vítimas mortais confirmadas: duas em Penacova, uma na Sertã, duas em Oliveira do Hospital e uma sexta vítima mortal em Nelas.
https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/pior-dia-do-ano-de-incendios-diz-adjunta-da-protecao-civil


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 09:59)

É desolador o que se vê do ip3. Pouco depois de Tondela vi um carro queimado que tinha embatido contra uma árvore ou poste. E estava lá o INEM e a GNR. Não queria estar a pensar o pior mas.....


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 10:02)

sic noticias em direto da zona de Vouzela... várias casas a arder e ainda se ouvem rebentamentos
cenário de guerra


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 10:03)

Uma desolação sem precedentes o que se passou este ano. Quando se pensava que depois de Pedrogão já nada de semelhante podia ter acontecer este ano, afinal tudo se repete, deste vez com uma escala geográfica muito maior... 

Que se comece uma reorganização de todo o nosso sector florestal AGORA!


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2017 às 10:03)

Neste momento triste gostaria de deixar uma palavra de solidariedade e força a todos os foristas do Meteopt que vivem nas zonas afectadas.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Out 2017 às 10:11)

Mandado plantar por D.Dinis, o pinhal de Leiria propriedade do estado português ardeu cerca de 80% , segundo informção da RTP 3


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 10:13)

RTP 3 - Incríveis as imagens de destruição no Parque de Campismo de Vieira de Leira. Segundo os habitantes locais ardeu cerca de 80% do Pinhal de Leiria até agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 10:13)

Aqui está a ficar cheio de fumo outra vez...


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Simplificando. Entre Tondela e Penacova, incluindo Tondela. Ardeu tudo dos dois lados do IP3. É indescritível a destruição.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2017 às 10:21)

Várias casas ardidas na aldeia onde passo férias (Signo-Samo - Pampilhosa da Serra), bem como em aldeias vizinhas, nomeadamente Lobatos, Lobatinhos e Sobral Magro.

--

Impressionante este relato:


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 10:23)

retirei a informação das frentes porque não são atualizadas há horas.. meios aéreos é impossível com este fumo
muitos novos incendios durante o dia de hoje a aparecer, mas já não resultam em grandes incendios. Agora é esperar pela chuva para apagar os maiores

Vieira do Minho, 90 operacionais
Sabugueiro, Seia, 288
Vale de Cambra, 292
Lousã, 658
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Boticas, 65
Pinhel, 63
Sertã, 234
Arganil, 170
Guimarães, 30
Vagos, 62
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 86
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 361
Figueira da Foz, 112
Gondomar, 67
Guarda, 59
Oliveira do Bairro, 91
Castro Daire, 43
Castelo Branco, 81
Nelas, 61
Vouzela, 129
V.N. Gaia, 58
Nespereira, Sertã, 61
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 37
Peso da Régua, 34
Porto de Mós. 32
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
Fornos de Algodres, 56
Gouveia, 70
Guarda, 41
Gondomar, 34
Torre de Moncorvo, 61


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 10:25)

Já é oficial, 20 mortos!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 10:26)

Já acordei três vezes com o som das sirenes dos bombeiros de Carnaxide. Tantos incêndios significativos ainda.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 10:29)

Daqui a 30min temos o briefing da ANPC para confirmar todos os dados


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 10:31)

RTP 3 - Zona Industrial de O.Hospital a arder. Fábrica têxtil a ser consumida pelas chamas.

Isto é mau demais.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 10:38)

Os 4 mortos de Vouzela foram em Sacorelhe, zona de difícilimo acesso na encosta norte do Caramulo, apenas uma pequena estrada municipal onde mal passam dois carros em simultâneo.
Há dezenas de pequenas aldeias como esta pela zona desde Adsamo a 900m de altitude até à vila de Vouzela a 200m, todas juntas devem ter uma população superior ao milhar, espero que o número de mortos não aumente muito, mas temo pelo pior!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 10:47)

Muitos IF novos a começar...


----------



## Cinza (16 Out 2017 às 10:48)

*Viseu: “Preparem-se que a tragédia pode ser maior”
Em Vouzela, distrito de Viseu, a GNR avisa ser “provável" que venham "a encontrar mais mortos”. Em Tondela, o autarca, António Jesus, pede a todos que “procurem pessoas cujo paradeiro é desconhecido”. Fábrica da Citroen parou

http://expresso.sapo.pt/politica/2017-10-16-Viseu-Preparem-se-que-a-tragedia-pode-ser-maior
*


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (16 Out 2017 às 10:51)

O meu quintal está cheio de aves que fugiram dos incêndios, vi uma Garça real, uma ave de rapina que não consegui identificar, muitas rolas, muitos pardais, etc
Os pinhais da tocha, mira e quiaios tinham pouca biodiversidade, mas começavam a melhorar, com o regresso do esquilo vermelho e tudo mais..
Acho que foi tudo por água abaixo hoje, tenho cães que não pararam de ladrar, nem imagino o que por aqui passou durante a noite...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 10:56)

Pelo Porto, nada de chuva, e agora há bastante fumo vindo de Sul, nota-se na tonalidade das nuvens acastanhada  o fumo misturado com a nebulosidade.. carros estacionados estão com uma boa camada de cinzas nos vidros...


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 10:57)

já mais de 110 incendios desde as 0h... apesar de tudo nenhum passa dos 15 bombeiros...
pouco calor e humidade mais alta não deixam os novos incêndios ganhar grandes dimensões


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:01)

ANPC: 27 mortos confirmados


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 11:01)

*27 mortos e 25 feridos! Oficial!*


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 11:02)

27 vitimas mortais...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 11:03)

27 mortos confirmados segundo a Porta-Voz da PROCIV Patrícia Gaspar. Que enorme tragédia, não tenho palavras.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 11:03)

A vista ontem da minha varanda:


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 11:04)

Ip3 novamente cortado entre Viseu e Tondela


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:06)

Fotos de um amigo, ontem em Alfena


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 11:06)

Ninguém põe mão nisto, já são cerca de 91 mortos em Incêndios este ano ( contando com os da tragédia em Junho) inacreditável..


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:14)

Há ainda locais onde não se chegou... os numeros de mortos e feridos podem aumentar infelizmente


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 11:16)

O que temia aconteceu, era mais que expectável que com a falta de comunicações e as pessoas desaparecidas acontecesse alguma tragédia. Também acredito que haja mais vítimas mortais não encontradas, seja nas suas casas ou em carros a tentar fugir. 

Enfim.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 11:18)

Novo pedrógão, mas numa zona mais densamente povoada, e numa área mais vasta.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 11:19)

27 vítimas mortais, temo que o número vá aumentar, acrescentando aos 65 de Pedrogão Grande, horrível mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 11:22)

A leste do Porto, grande e preta coluna de fumo que sobe até à base das nuvens e parece um "tornado" largo... enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2017 às 11:24)

Tem de ser o povo a fazer justiça pelas próprias mãos...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Out 2017 às 11:25)

É completamente absurdo o que se está a passar.
Um abraço solidário a todos os companheiros de fórum que, de alguma forma, estão afectados pelo que se passa.
Terão que existir consequências disto. Quase 100 mortos não podem sair impunes.
A seu tempo, o Governo terá muito que explicar, nem que seja a vergonha dos jobs for the boys da ANPC, que devia ser um garante num estado democrático e de Direito e que é hoje, um reduto de jotinhas e de muitos incompetentes que só lá estão devido ao cartão, independentemente da cor dele.
Queremos ser primeiro mundo, mas assim é difícil...


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:28)

confusao agora no final no briefing da ANPC... penso que os dados corretos são assim e não 16 em VIseu..
mas sim 15 em viseu e 1 na Guarda

Distrito de Viseu: 15 mortos
Distrito de Coimbra: 10
Distrito de Castelo Branco: 1
Distrito da Guarda: 1


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 11:29)

8 frentes na guarda segundo a rtp3


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:31)

*SIC Noticias*
tudo preparado para evacuar o Hospital de Seia em caso de necessidade


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 11:36)

Não consigo ouvir mais esta pessoa em declarações na ANPC (Ministra da Administração Interna)....


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 11:38)

Em Gouveia pelo que acabo de ver em direto na SIC notícias o incêndio está às portas da cidade. A zona da cerca e do curral do negro já devem estar afetadas, os lares de idosos daquela zona correm perigo. 

Alguém sabe mais informações sobre a zona?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:43)

Só Itália respondeu com 2 aviões que estão a caminho... infelizmente quando cá chegarem já não deve ser preciso.....


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2017 às 11:47)

"Demitir-me seria fácil" diz a MAI. Então não complique! Não complique ainda mais a vida de milhares de portugueses. Terrível ter nesta posição alguém de uma arrogância e orgulho extremos, que considera que a sua prova profissional é mais importante que a vida de todos os outros. Não há ninguém que ponha mão nisto?


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:47)

Infelizmente não era por a Ministra já se ter demitido depois de Pedrógão que isto ontem não ia acontecer na mesma... acordem


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Um vídeo assustador, captado ontem em Vieira de Leiria, onde se vê a brutalidade do incêndio que decorria.

(Filipe Silveira Paulo)


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2017 às 11:52)

huguh disse:


> Infelizmente não era por a Ministra já se ter demitido depois de Pedrógão que isto ontem não ia acontecer na mesma... acordem



O que te garante isso? O que te garante que outra pessoa nessa posição não teria, por exemplo, garantido a fase Charlie com todos os meios até ao final de Outubro? Se é verdade que mais meios poderiam ser insuficientes para debelar o fogo, nada garante que mais meios não teriam servido para, pelo menos, ir buscar as pessoas de onde não conseguiram sair.


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 11:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Absolutamente indescritível o que se viveu aqui pelas freguesias, tive o fogo a uns escasso 15/20m de casa, o barulho era ensurdecedor à chegada, o vento mais parecia o vento de uma ciclogénese explosiva, as ruas tornaram-se um mar de faúlhas e fumo que em todo lado que tocavam deixavam fogo. Há montes de casas ardidas, pessoas desalojadas, e o pior é que ainda não acabou, há montes de focos de incêndio espalhados pelo concelho, ardeu desde escolas, a supermercados, uma autêntica calamidade. Os bombeiros continuam sem se ver, tal deve ser a dispersão de meios, na freguesia de Molelos, onde tenho familiares, apenas uma ambulância vai andando a transportar doentes... Quais evacuações quais quê, as pessoas tiveram que se amanhar e foi se quiseram... Não quero imaginar o cenário de terror que vai ser quando daqui a umas horas começar a clarear. O fumo a cinza era tanto, tanto, tanto que não se via absolutamente nada sem uma boa lanterna, o ar está totalmente irrespirável, vêm-me as lágrimas aos olhos quando os meus avós descreveram os animais a assar literalmente e os guinchos, e todo o aparato das propriedades deles. Vamos lá ver o que se segue, mas isto ainda não acabou.


Lamento muito, é uma tragédia enorme. Muita força para tds quantos estão a passar por isto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Out 2017 às 11:54)

Hawk disse:


> Demitir-me seria fácil" diz a MAI.



E tem razão. Porque é provavelmente isso que vai acontecer, como é costume. Cai a Ministra, o Secretário de Estado, um ou outro nome na Protecção Civil, a oposição cala-se, o povo cala-se e fica tudo mais ou menos na mesma, exactamente como tem acontecido até agora. E para o ano, se a meteorologia continuar a não ser amiga, cá estamos todos a dizer a mesma coisa. Bem à Portuguesa.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 11:56)

Hawk disse:


> O que te garante isso? O que te garante que outra pessoa nessa posição não teria, por exemplo, garantido a fase Charlie com todos os meios até ao final de Outubro? Se é verdade que mais meios poderiam ser insuficientes para debelar o fogo, nada garante que mais meios não teriam servido para, pelo menos, ir buscar as pessoas de onde não conseguiram sair.



não me garante a mim, nem te garante a ti..
523 incêndios num dia é inimaginável. Mas mudemos ministra, secretário... tudo para ver se muda.
Já que tudo seria diferente e fariam melhor, mudemos o governo até.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 12:00)

Enfim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 12:01)

@Hawk caramba, nem com um número destes tão surreal de incêndios florestais vocês abrem a pestana? Isto é uma batalha que não pode ser ganha, não existe a possibilidade por mais fases que possam haver de combater 523 fogos florestais num País com pouco mais de 92 212 km². Eu acho que não é preciso ser-se muito inteligente para chegar a esta conclusão. Por mais PS,PSD,CDS,PCP.BE etc que existam ninguém iria evitar estas tragédias.



> Presidente da Junta da Galiza explica que a situação deve-se a uma "actividade incendiária homicida", seca persistente e a incêndios que "saltaram o [rio] Minho" pela primeira vez.



https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/15/s...na-galiza-que-responsabiliza-portugal-1789038

Estes incêndios também são culpa da Ministra Constança Urbano de Sousa? Por favor..


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:03)

Isto foi dantesco e por mais que mudassem tudo nas politiquices iria dar sempre isto !


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 12:07)

29 mortos, um bebê desaparecido em tábua, vergonha do crl


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 12:10)

Isto tudo são incêndios de ontem... os de hoje já não ganham grande dimensão
aos poucos a lista vai diminuindo

Sabugueiro, Seia, 283
Vale de Cambra, 269
Lousã, 662
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Boticas, 72
Sertã, 226
Arganil, 171
Vagos, 78
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 92
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 366
Figueira da Foz, 113
Gondomar, 67
Guarda, 78
Castro Daire, 41
Castelo Branco, 77
Nelas, 63
Vouzela, 140
Nespereira, Sertã, 61
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 35
Peso da Régua, 34
Oliveira de Frades, 52
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
Fornos de Algodres, 56
Gouveia, 72
Guarda, 36


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 12:11)

tvi avança para 29 mortos...


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2017 às 12:11)

criz0r disse:


> @Hawk caramba, nem com um número destes tão surreal de incêndios florestais vocês abrem a pestana? Isto é uma batalha que não pode ser ganha, não existe a possibilidade por mais fases que possam haver de combater 523 fogos florestais num País com pouco mais de 92 212 km². Eu acho que não é preciso ser-se muito inteligente para chegar a esta conclusão. Por mais PS,PSD,CDS,PCP.BE etc que existam ninguém iria evitar estas tragédias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isto é um fórum de meteorologia... Quais as condições previstas para ontem? Eu que sou um leigo, nem sei interpretar cartas meteorológicas, desde 6ªf a previsão descritiva do IPMA dizia "temperaturas acima do normal para Outubro e vento forte com rajadas de 80 km/h nas terras altas". Aliás, eu nunca tinha visto o mapa de risco de incêndio tão pintado de "máximo". Quantos grupos de reforço foram mobilizados de prevenção? Quantos pelotões militares foram mobilizados de prevenção? Que alertas especiais foram  feitos à população com base nestas previsões? Era assim tão imprevisível que fosse o "pior dia do ano"?

Espanha? Quantas pessoas morreram em Espanha? Eu sei que existe crime, sei que existe dolo, sei que existe comportamente negligente, mas eu estou a falar da questão operacional e do que deve ser feito numa emergência, Com o devido respeito, eu quando ligo para o 112 aflito não quero ouvir que "todos temos de fazer uma reflexão sobre a nossa floresta"!


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 12:18)

Não vale a pena o discurso fácil do ministro, governo, etc. São muitos tachos? Sim! Isto está a acontecer por isso? Numa visão a longo prazo (mais de uma década), sim. Mas no imediato não há nada que vença esta guerra a não ser acabar com a negligência de uns e mãos criminosas de outros.

Infelizmente as populações que mais sofrem com esta calamidade são também culpadas devido às queimadas, beatas atiradas para a berma, falta de limpeza de matas e até dos seus próprios quintais, etc.

Medidas estruturais - que fazem falta e são responsabilidade da república - demoram anos a implementar e têm de passar pela formação das populações (haja dinheiro) e coimas altas para quem não cumpre. 

Que tudo isto sirva para o debate sério que leve a um compromisso de todos os portugueses - partidos,  sem excepção,  à cabeça. É uma missão nacional, não um problema com este ou o próximo ministro.


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 12:19)

Quando há bocas de incêndio com àgua cortada,não inventem... Há culpa sim senhor!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:19)

Os incêndios aqui na zona estão já controlados. O de Alqueidão está a evoluir muito lentamente porque está a queimar a maior mancha de carvalho cerquinho da Europa. Vai ser apagado entretanto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:21)

*31 mortos e 51 feridos agora!*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Cinco frentes em Gouveia.


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Zulo disse:


> Quando há bocas de incêndio com àgua cortada,não inventem... Há culpa sim senhor!


Falta de manutenção por parte das camaras ?


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 12:24)

7 mortes em Oliveira do hospital, ainda pode aumentar :/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Em Oliveira do Hospital praticamente 400 postos de trabalho que se perderam!


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Stinger disse:


> Falta de manutenção por parte das camaras ?



Câmaras Municipais que em muitos casos não respeitam as obrigações/recomendações das próprias autoridades competentes nesta matéria.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 12:28)

7 mortos em Oliveira do Hospital e vai aumentar o número
3 dias de luto municipal


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 12:30)

Começou aqui ao lado um IF!!! Deve ser Giesteira-Fátima


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 12:31)

Stinger disse:


> Falta de manutenção por parte das camaras ?


Apurem-se responsabilidades! Se quem está a tomar conta desta situação é incompetente,RUA, se quem permite isto ainda se mantem no cargo, RUA também!
Aos anos que estão fartos de ser avisados para colocar no cargo quem esteja no terreno,quem conheça bem o mesmo,mas não,continuam a meter o amigo do amigo que já ajudou um amigo... Não neguem o evidente,insurjam-se contra o que se passa nesta republica das bananas! Se houver mesmo algum desastre mundial,não contem com ninguém porque neste país duvido que alguem nos ajude como deve ser!

Como é possível aqueles carros todos conseguirem atravessar a A17 sem serem impedidos? O homem ía filmando a sua própria morte.
Estou indignado e na verdade sem capacidade para escrever/explicar tudo o que me vai na alma!


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 12:31)

Fazer politica ou tentar arranjar culpados no meio desta tragédia dantesca é no mínimo insensato. Tudo nesta situação era impossível prever e acautelar.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2017 às 12:32)

subiu para 31 mortos


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:35)




----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:36)

Zulo disse:


> Apurem-se responsabilidades! Se quem está a tomar conta desta situação é incompetente,RUA, se quem permite isto ainda se mantem no cargo, RUA também!
> Aos anos que estão fartos de ser avisados para colocar no cargo quem esteja no terreno,quem conheça bem o mesmo,mas não,continuam a meter o amigo do amigo que já ajudou um amigo... Não neguem o evidente,insurjam-se contra o que se passa nesta republica das bananas! Se houver mesmo algum desastre mundial,não contem com ninguém porque neste país duvido que alguem nos ajude como deve ser!
> 
> Como é possível aqueles carros todos conseguirem atravessar a A17 sem serem impedidos? O homem ía filmando a sua própria morte.
> Estou indignado e na verdade sem capacidade para escrever/explicar tudo o que me vai na alma!


Outra vez ?? Nao existia meios ponto ! Se nao ha meios a responsabilidade é de quem faz a travessia


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 12:37)

Teya disse:


> Fazer politica ou tentar arranjar culpados no meio desta tragédia dantesca é no mínimo insensato. Tudo nesta situação era impossível prever e acautelar.


Eu não quero ser desrespeitoso, mas impossível acautelar?Prever ainda é como o outro,acautelar temos um ano inteiro.. Na minha opinião não há desculpa,há responsáveis(não pelo incêndio em si,óbvio,mas pelo facto de não conseguirem ter posição previligiada de ataque aos mesmos).

Povo brando,é o que somos. Não se passa nada(ou não foi connosco), coitados dos que não resistiram,pobres famílias que ficaram sem um pai...

Foi um acaso do destino,assim como foi terminarem a fase Charlie enquanto aínda tínhamos temperaturas de 36º.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:37)

robinetinidol disse:


> Começou aqui ao lado um IF!!! Deve ser Giesteira-Fátima


A sério? Outra vez??? Tem cuidado e que corra tudo bem!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 12:38)

vocês não viram o vento e a velocidade incrível de propagação das chamas com projeções para todo lado?? como querem que carros sejam impedidos de entrar em todas as estradas? querem um GNR em cada cruzamento? eu não percebo sinceramente...
Já muitas são cortadas senão era bem pior


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 12:38)

Stinger disse:


> Outra vez ?? Nao existia meios ponto ! Se nao ha meios a responsabilidade é de quem faz a travessia



Se não há meios,que houvessem,pagamos impostos suficientes para isto não acontecer.

Desculpem o offtopic!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 12:41)

A somar às 67 vitimas mortais que já tinham sido contabilizadas no final de Setembro, acrescem agora mais 31...


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:41)

Zulo disse:


> Se não há meios,que houvessem,pagamos impostos suficientes para isto não acontecer.
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic!


É impossível pois o dia de ontem foi de record em todos os maus sentidos ! .
Imagina só esse incendio com extensao de 30 kms o que é que as autoridades iam fazer com tanta estrada para cortar ? E esquece pedir ajuda ao concelho ao lado pois tambem estavam ao rubro ! Alias todos os concelhos estavam a arder em massa ! 

Agora a brisa podia criar um diapositivo de bloqueio da AE para situacoes destas


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 12:42)

huguh disse:


> vocês não viram o vento e a velocidade incrível de propagação das chamas com projeções para todo lado?? como querem que carros sejam impedidos de entrar em todas as estradas? querem um GNR em cada cruzamento? eu não percebo sinceramente...
> Já muitas são cortadas senão era bem pior



Estão a fazer muito caso ao vento,sempre assim foi e é uma das características dos nossos incêndios.Isso tudo é ensinado antes de irem para o combate aos IF's.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Zulo disse:


> Estão a fazer muito caso ao vento,sempre assim foi e é uma das características dos nossos incêndios.Isso tudo é ensinado antes de irem para o combate aos IF's.


Penso que essa discussão podia ser feita no sitio dos problemas da floresta...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Vamos lá ter alguma calma, neste quadro atual acho que é melhor não entrarmos em politiquices, tentemos deixar isso para lá um pouco enquanto isto tudo acontece... Deixemos a discussão operacional de lado por agora, ok?


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Zulo disse:


> Estão a fazer muito caso ao vento,sempre assim foi e é uma das características dos nossos incêndios.Isso tudo é ensinado antes de irem para o combate aos IF's.


Esqueces te é que em condicoes normais vinham corporacoes de varios distritos para combater um grande incendio , ontem isso era impossivel pois todas as corporações tinham fogos para apagar nos proprios concelhos !


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 12:48)

MSantos disse:


> A somar às 67 vitimas mortais que já tinham sido contabilizadas no final de Setembro, acrescem agora mais 31...



Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que com este balanço nos estejamos a aproximar do topo da tabela de Países com maior nº de mortes num só ano em incêndios florestais.


----------



## Stinger (16 Out 2017 às 12:49)

criz0r disse:


> Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que com este balanço nos estejamos a aproximar do topo da tabela de Países com maior nº de mortes num só ano em incêndios florestais.


A california consegue ser muito pior


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2017 às 12:50)

Agradecemos que permitam que este tópico sirva apenas como seguimento, continuando outros tipos de discussão mais profunda em tópicos mais apropriados, por exemplo: Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios 

Assim não se mistura informação e os tópicos continuarão a fluír com alguma coerência.

Obrigado.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Out 2017 às 13:01)

Artigo de hoje do NYTimes sobre os fogos

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/16/world/europe/portugal-spain-fires.html


----------



## nettle (16 Out 2017 às 13:02)

huguh disse:


> vocês não viram o vento e a velocidade incrível de propagação das chamas com projeções para todo lado?? como querem que carros sejam impedidos de entrar em todas as estradas? querem um GNR em cada cruzamento? eu não percebo sinceramente...
> Já muitas são cortadas senão era bem pior



Antes de mais peço desculpa pelo offtopic... mas tem de ser.

Moro perto de Leiria e desde a tarde de ontem que fui tentando seguir a evolução dos incêndios no Pinhal de Leiria... Sei que não há meios humanos suficientes para tragédias desta dimensão, é impossível haver... Mas porque não há mais informação na Internet? Por exemplo no site da Protecção Civil há informação da zona onde começaram os incêndios, dos meios envolvidos, etc. Mas nenhuma informação sobre a localização das frentes activas nem das localidades em perigo... se não houver 2 gnr para lá ir, ou se tiverem um contratempo pelo caminho, mais uma tragédia...
Ontem tinha uns colegas que íam do Alentejo para o Minho, como havia informação da A1 e IP3 cortados e a nacional IC2 parecia um parque de estacionamento, estavam a pensar ir pela A17. Note-se que nos sites de informação apenas hoje de manhã havia informação de cortes na A17. Como li alguns testemunhos no Facebook de muito perigo junto à A17 e N109 pedi para ficarem a dormir em minha casa... Felizmente aceitaram, seguiram viagem às 6:00 pela A1 (que entretanto abriu) e lá chegaram em segurança a casa.
Falta informação!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 13:05)

*Em Murça "parece noite" e há escolas fechadas*
As escolas nos concelhos de Alijó e Murça, no distrito de Vila Real, fecharam esta segunda-feira devido ao “fumo intenso” causado pelos incêndios, disseram à agência Lusa fontes autárquicas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 13:20)

Os novos IF não param! Impressionante!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 13:35)

(RTP)

*13h10 - Confirmado mais um morto em Oliveira do Hospital *

O presidente da câmara de Oliveira do Hospital confirmou que morreram oito pessoas no concelho.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 13:52)

incêndios acima dos 30 bombeiros

Sabugueiro, Seia, 299
Vale de Cambra, 255
Lousã, 666
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 225
Arganil, 171
Vagos, 78
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 92
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 405
Figueira da Foz, 115
Gondomar, 69
Guarda, 83
Castro Daire, 44
Nelas, 63
Vouzela, 140
V. N. Gaia, 44
Tábua, 31
Nespereira, Sertã, 66
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 34
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
Fornos de Algodres, 60
Gouveia, 72
Guarda, 36


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 13:52)

Novo IF aqui perto na Batalha...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 13:53)

*Decretado luto nacional até quarta feira*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 13:59)

Vejo uma coluna de fumo para o lado de são Mamede!


----------



## clone (16 Out 2017 às 14:02)

Margarida B Lopes


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 14:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
*14:00 - 50 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3661 meios humanos, 1112 meios terrestres e 3 meios aereos. *https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 14:07)

Fornos de Algodres também com 5 frentes...


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 14:12)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 14:12)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendios/fogo-ameaca-casas-na-marinha-grande

*Fogo ameaça casas na Marinha Grande*
O fogo que lavra no concelho da Marinha Grande, no distrito de Leiria, está a ameaçar casas, disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara, Paulo Vicente, que pediu um reforço dos meios no terreno.
_
Temos uma frente bastante perigosa, que está a cerca de 100, 150 metros de habitações", 
disse o autarca, afirmando que o "fogo avança com muita, muita, muita velocidade"._


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 14:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vejo uma coluna de fumo para o lado de são Mamede!


Esta coluna de fumo já quase não vejo, mas reacendeu outra vez o fogo de Alqueidão...


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 14:25)

2 Incêndios aqui perto: um deve ser um reacendimento do de Crespos, São Mamede, que despertou com muita violência e intensidade. E outro à esquerda muito forte também que nao sei onde é.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 14:31)

robinetinidol disse:


> 2 Incêndios aqui perto: um deve ser um reacendimento do de Crespos, São Mamede, que despertou com muita violência e intensidade. E outro à esquerda muito forte também que nao sei onde é.


Pois a coluna de fumo que vejo deve ser um desses... e de Alqueidão também reacendeu...


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 14:38)

IF Ferrarias, Fátima. É para os lados da Giesteira...deve ser o da esquerda que avisto


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 14:40)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Ferrarias, Fátima. É para os lados da Giesteira...deve ser o da esquerda que avisto


Meu Deus... impressionante!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 14:40)

o fumo aqui está bem pior do que às 8 da manhã
a visibilidade cada vez é menor.. no máximo vê-se a 1km de distancia, se não menos


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 14:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Novo IF aqui perto na Batalha...


foi o de Crespos que reacendeu..


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 14:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Fornos de Algodres também com 5 frentes...


onde vêem isso? não consigo aceder á anpc nem ao fogos.pt..


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 14:42)

Anda aqui um helicóptero, no IF Fátima e São Mamede


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Intenso fumo em Leiria, está cada vez pior. Estão a mandar os alunos regressar a casa e a fechar as escolas da cidade.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 14:47)

Quem não estiver a conseguir acompanhar a evolução no Fogos.pt ou no site da PROCIV pode tentar aqui:

http://ocorrenciasativas.pt/


----------



## cookie (16 Out 2017 às 14:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Em Murça "parece noite" e há escolas fechadas*
> As escolas nos concelhos de Alijó e Murça, no distrito de Vila Real, fecharam esta segunda-feira devido ao “fumo intenso” causado pelos incêndios, disseram à agência Lusa fontes autárquicas.


Sabe se Existe algum perigo na A4 nessa zona, ou outra?...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 14:50)

robinetinidol disse:


> onde vêem isso? não consigo aceder á anpc nem ao fogos.pt..


A ANPC funciona bem aqui, o fogos.pt deve voltar em breve.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:00)

*Riscos para a saúde resultantes da ocorrência de incêndios*

https://www.dgs.pt/saude-ambiental-calor/incendios-riscos.aspx


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:02)

*Expresso*
há 4 minutos

*Mais de uma centena de famílias desalojadas em Oliveira do Hospital*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*15:00 - 51 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3735 meios humanos, 1131 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:07)

Atualização

Sabugueiro, Seia, 294
Vale de Cambra, 250
Lousã, 695
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 225
Arganil, 171
Vagos, 83
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 92
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 388
Figueira da Foz, 115
Gondomar, 74
Albardo, Guarda, 83
Castro Daire, 44
Nelas, 63
Vouzela, 140
V. N. Gaia, 44
Tábua, 31
Nespereira, Sertã, 66
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Oliveira de Frades, 52
Mangualde, 89
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 92
Gouveia, 72
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Tondela, 36
Murça, 30
Chaves, 34


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:13)

TVI24 - situação muito complicada na Guarda, chamas bem altas
RTP3 - Pedrógão Pequeno sem bombeiros.. incendio avança perto das casas


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 15:13)

@huguh excelente trabalho! Sempre em actualização constante 

Entretanto, na RTP3 em directo surgiu um novo incêndio em Pedrógão Pequeno. Reactivação talvez ?.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:16)

criz0r disse:


> @huguh excelente trabalho! Sempre em actualização constante
> 
> Entretanto, na RTP3 em directo surgiu um novo incêndio em Pedrógão Pequeno. Reactivação talvez ?.



Obrigado 
em Pedrógão Pequeno é o incêndio da Nespereira, Sertã


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:17)

O meu vale em 2 minutos encheu-se de fumo! Literalmente não vemos nada! Alguém me consegue ajudar para perceber de onde vem?


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:19)

*CMTV - 32 mortos*
encontrado sem vida bebé de um mês que estava desaparecido em Tábua...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 15:20)

huguh disse:


> *CMTV - 32 mortos*
> encontrado sem vida bebé de um mês que estava desaparecido em Tábua...



.....


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 15:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meu vale em 2 minutos encheu-se de fumo! Literalmente não vemos nada! Alguém me consegue ajudar para perceber de onde vem?


Daqui de Fátima (zona Aljustrel/Moimento) vejo o IF Crespos a progredir, com fumo muito preto. Tem estado em avanços e recuos, mas agora está numa de avanço. Um meio aéreo efetua descargas frequentemente. Enche na Giesteira. De resto, não vejo mais incêndios. O de Alqueidão não tenho visão. O de Ferrarias/Giesteira, já não vejo coluna, mas tenho casas a tapar a vista.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 15:24)

Por Viseu o céu está assim


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:25)

*Briefing extra da Proteção Civil às 16h*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:26)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui de Fátima (zona Aljustrel/Moimento) vejo o IF Crespos a progredir, com fumo muito preto. Tem estado em avanços e recuos, mas agora está numa de avanço. Um meio aéreo efetua descargas frequentemente. Enche na Giesteira. De resto, não vejo mais incêndios. O de Alqueidão não tenho visão. O de Ferrarias/Giesteira, já não vejo coluna, mas tenho casas a tapar a vista.


Os Bombeiros de S Mamede disseram-me agora que o fumo vem de um fogo no Reguengo do Fetal que derivou do de Alqueidão. Não se vê rigorosamente nada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:27)




----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 15:28)

O IF de Crespos surge como "Em Resolução" no Fogos.pt , talvez se tenha complicado na ultima hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 15:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os Bombeiros de S Mamede disseram-me agora que o fumo vem de um fogo no Reguengo do Fetal que derivou do de Alqueidão. Não se vê rigorosamente nada!


Disseram-me agora que está a arder entre o Reguengo do Fetal e o restaurante Esplanada do Reguengo! Está a querer entrar aqui no vale, situação perigosa e não se vê nada!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 15:44)

2 pessoas desaparecidas em Coimbra
2 em Nelas
1 na Figueira da Foz
2 em Santa Comba Dão
1 em Mortágua


----------



## JCARL (16 Out 2017 às 15:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> A ANPC funciona bem aqui, o fogos.pt deve voltar em breve.


Por aqui em Vila Velha de Ródão voltei também a não ter acesso ao PROCIV, depois de ontem à tarde ter perdido o acesso, e nesta manhã esteve sempre bem:
*This site can’t be reached*
*www.prociv.pt* took too long to respond.
ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT

No entanto encontrei este site que talvez explique! as situações que se vêm repetido:

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/MDMF/php/IDL_FD_noticias.php?&l=por

Por acaso é aonde o PROCIV está alojado. E eu a pensar que a Protecção Civil tinha um sistema autónomo!
Parece o Siresp não filho único!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 16:00)

nova atualização para quem não tem acesso ao site
Essencialmente mantém-se tudo na mesma, os incendios que tèm começado hoje não estão a dar grandes problemas

Sabugueiro, Seia, 294
Vale de Cambra, 253
Lousã, 693
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 224
Arganil, 171
Vagos, 91
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 94
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 388
Figueira da Foz, 115
Gondomar, 74
Albardo, Guarda, 83
Castro Daire, 46
Nelas, 63
Vouzela, 140
V. N. Gaia, 51
Tábua, 31
Nespereira, Sertã, 66
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 34
Oliveira de Frades, 52
Mangualde, 89
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 93
Gouveia, 72
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Tondela, 36
Murça, 31
Chaves, 34


----------



## rozzo (16 Out 2017 às 16:01)

JCARL disse:


> Por aqui em Vila Velha de Ródão voltei também a não ter acesso ao PROCIV, depois de ontem à tarde ter perdido o acesso, e nesta manhã esteve sempre bem:
> *This site can’t be reached*
> *www.prociv.pt* took too long to respond.
> ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT
> ...




Obviamente que esse site não tem nada a ver com a PROCIV.

Esse servidor é referente a um site gerido por um grupo aqui da Fac.Ciências.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 22 segHá 23 segundos
*16:00 - 50 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3711 meios humanos, 1120 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 16:05)

*Briefing ANPC: 32 mortos, 7 desaparecidos
56 feridos, 16 graves*


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 16:05)

Algumas fotos de Tondela


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:26)

IF em Covão da Carvalha, Mira de Aire...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:27)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Nelas voltou às ocorrências significativas com 3 frentes ativas. Ou então é outro por ter excedido agora os 15 meios terrestres.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Chaves?
Alguém me consegue precisar onde?
Aqui no trabalho não consigo aceder ao site da protecão civil.
Obrigado.


----------



## Caneira (16 Out 2017 às 16:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chaves?
> Alguém me consegue precisar onde?
> Aqui no trabalho não consigo aceder ao site da protecão civil.
> Obrigado.


 
Travancas. Pelo que vejo no site da protecção civil.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2017 às 16:39)

Caneira disse:


> Travancas. Pelo que vejo no site da protecção civil.



Freguesia vizinha da minha. 

Mas com o vento de sudoeste as chamas serão levadas para Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 16:41)

Parece um bombardeamento...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 16:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Freguesia vizinha da minha.
> 
> Mas com o vento de sudoeste as chamas serão levadas para Espanha.


Penso que é um dos muitos incêndios "fantasmas" que aparecem no mapa da PROCIV, pois supostamente o incêndio começou ás 12:38 e portanto já deveria estar nas significativas, o que não aconteceu.


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 16:46)




----------



## Caneira (16 Out 2017 às 16:47)

Porque razão deveria passar a significativa? Só por já terem passado algumas horas? Acho que isso deve depender de mais factores.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 16:48)

o incendio em Chaves é real, tanto que os meios têm estado a mudar, agora são 29...
Não está nas significativas como a maior parte deles não está, senão tínhamos uns 50 lá


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 16:49)

Caneira disse:


> Porque razão deveria passar a significativa? Só por já terem passado algumas horas? Acho que isso deve depender de mais factores.


Sim. Pelo menos 3 horas de ocorrência em curso e mais de 15 meios terrestres.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 16:50)

*CMTV: 35 mortos confirmados*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Caneira disse:


> Porque razão deveria passar a significativa? Só por já terem passado algumas horas? Acho que isso deve depender de mais factores.


E passo a citar: "As ocorrências da classe "Incêndio Rural" consideradas como importantes são as de duração superior a 3 horas e com mais de 15 meios de proteção e socorro envolvidos."


----------



## Caneira (16 Out 2017 às 16:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim. 3 horas de ocorrência em curso e mais de 15 meios terrestres.


Desconhecia essa "regra", sempre a aprender!


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 16:51)

Da me a impressão que há MTS fogos por aqui dispersos que não estão a ser documentados. Estou junto aos bombeiros de Fátima . estão a sair. Rotunda norte só bombeiros. Fumo intenso na viva da iria. Incêndios em Ourém tb. Reguengo do fetal não consta no site... Enfim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2017 às 16:52)

O incêndio existe sim, já liguei lá pra cima e já me confirmaram.
É na zona da Serra de Mairos, muito mato do lado português e muito pinheiro bravo do lado galego.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Camião de bombeiros ardido na Marinha Grande.






Bombeiros livres de perigo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:58)

robinetinidol disse:


> Da me a impressão que há MTS fogos por aqui dispersos que não estão a ser documentados. Estou junto aos bombeiros de Fátima . estão a sair. Rotunda norte só bombeiros. Fumo intenso na viva da iria. Incêndios em Ourém tb. Reguengo do fetal não consta no site... Enfim


Este reacendeu outra vez. A coluna de fumo está mesmo em frente da minha casa, por detrás do monte. Ar irrespirável de fumo denso!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 16:58)

Reforço na Lousã

Sabugueiro, Seia, 296
Vale de Cambra, 253
Lousã, 724
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 224
Arganil, 170
Vagos, 91
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 94
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 388
Figueira da Foz, 110
Albardo, Guarda, 97
Castro Daire, 55
Nelas, 61
Vouzela, 140
V. N. Gaia, 47
Tábua, 31
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Sabugal, 31
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Amarante, 34
Oliveira de Frades, 84
Porto de Mós, 40
Mangualde, 89
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 95
Gouveia, 77
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Tondela, 36
Nelas, 35
Chaves, 29


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2017 às 17:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que é um dos muitos incêndios "fantasmas" que aparecem no mapa da PROCIV, pois supostamente o incêndio começou ás 12:38 e portanto já deveria estar nas significativas, o que não aconteceu.



E há outros como este incêndio em Tondela, que vem aí marcado na zona do Borralhal, mas que resumidamente serve para todo o concelho, porque tudo ainda vai ardendo. A situação acalmou qualquer coisa durante a tarde, mas permanecem vários focos aqui e acolá, o cenário de destruição parece saído de um filme de ficção, ainda mal consigo acreditar na forma como as chamas entraram sem qualquer controlo pelas povoações dentro Está tudo ainda em estado de choque

Agradecer ainda a todos os que estão solidários com esta tragédia e que me endereçaram palavras amigas e de apoio


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*17:00 - 50 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3770 meios humanos, 1133 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos*. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 17:03)

A25 na zona das Talhadas, Sever do Vouga


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 17:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E há outros como este incêndio em Tondela, que vem aí marcado na zona do Borralhal, mas que resumidamente serve para todo o concelho, porque tudo ainda vai ardendo. A situação acalmou qualquer coisa durante a tarde, mas permanecem vários focos aqui e acolá, o cenário de destruição parece saído de um filme de ficção, ainda mal consigo acreditar na forma como as chamas entraram sem qualquer controlo pelas povoações dentro Está tudo ainda em estado de choque
> 
> Agradecer ainda a todos os que estão solidários com esta tragédia e que me endereçaram palavras amigas e de apoio


Muita força!


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 17:15)

Oliveira de Frades


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 17:18)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-a-situacao-ao-minuto_e1034010


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:19)

IF em Seiça, Ourém...


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Out 2017 às 17:21)

É inacreditável o que se passou e está a passar.
A todos os afectado por toda esta tragédia manifesto a minha solidariedade.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2017 às 17:23)

irpsit disse:


> Por aqui na Escócia o Ophelia nao causou nada de mais até agora. O vento aumentou um pouco, moderado e choveu, mas nada de muito forte.
> O céu é que está com uma coloracao espantosa, escuro, poeirento, semi-cinzento, semi-amarelado.
> 
> Além das poeiras do Sahara, dizem que parte é também do fumo dos fogos de Portugal.


Verdade, boa parte vem dos incêndios:


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:23)

Angelstorm disse:


> É inacreditável o que se passou e está a passar.
> A todos os afectado por toda esta tragédia manifesto a minha solidariedade.


Na tua zona também não tem sido fácil... Sabes como está o Agroal? Obrigado e força!


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 17:24)

auto tanque dos bombeiros da Régua a passar para oeste.. não sei para onde já que com esta fumarada não vejo nada


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2017 às 17:24)

35 mortos confirmados, já são 99 mortos este ano com os incêndios, sem palavras, isto é uma vergonha para qualquer País ..


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 17:26)

Snifa disse:


> 35 mortos confirmados, já são 99 mortos este ano com os incêndios, sem palavras, isto é uma vergonha para qualquer País ..


Vergonha mesmo! Farto de tudo, de políticos, incendiários, etc!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Out 2017 às 17:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na tua zona também não tem sido fácil... Sabes como está o Agroal? Obrigado e força!


O incêndio foi dado como dominado pela 4 da manhã.
Apesar de tudo, aparentemente "apenas" ardeu um telhado de uma casa. Tendo em conta a área ardida é caso para dizer "do mal o menos"...


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 17:28)

tvi24
complicou-se o incendio na Guarda. CHamas muito intensas e vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:28)

Angelstorm disse:


> O incêndio foi dado como dominado pela 4 da manhã.
> Apesar de tudo, aparentemente "apenas" ardeu um telhado de uma casa. Tendo em conta a área ardida é caso para dizer "do mal o menos"...


Muito obrigado!


----------



## jonas (16 Out 2017 às 17:29)

Situação ainda complicada...parece que não se aprendeu nada como que se passou há 4 meses...mais 35 mortos, possa..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 17:29)

Manifesto aqui a minha solidariedade a todos os que foram afetados por estes incêndios que ainda assilam Portugal , há um incêndio perto da terra da minha avó , e minha avó pode perder os terrenos que tem lá , vou para a terra da minha avó ajudar , vem me as lágrimas ao rosto .


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:30)

No effis, não consigo ver o mapa, aparece erro, mas vejo as áreas ardidas. Não sei bem a que incêndio se referem, mas estes dois dias já excedem 60 000 ha de área ardida. Já teremos passado dos 300 000 ha..


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 17:34)

huguh disse:


> tvi24
> complicou-se o incendio na Guarda. CHamas muito intensas e vento



muito vento, várias projeções que estão a ser apagadas para já assim que começam


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Manifesto aqui a minha solidariedade a todos os que foram afetados por estes incêndios que ainda assilam Portugal , há um incêndio perto da terra da minha avó , e minha avó pode perder os terrenos que tem lá , vou para a terra da minha avó ajudar , vem me as lágrimas ao rosto .


Abraço forte e solidário...força e fé !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> No effis, não consigo ver o mapa, aparece erro, mas vejo as áreas ardidas. Não sei bem a que incêndio se referem, mas estes dois dias já excedem 60 000 ha de área ardida. Já teremos passado dos 300 000 ha..


Não vês daí o fumo do IF do Alqueidão? É enorme e está mesmo em frente da minha casa, só cinza e fumo!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Visibilidade nula com vento forte na Guarda! Combate em direto na TVI24 basicamente...


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:42)

serração de madeira do moimento - Fátima já estão todos com mangueiras, segundo informações de populares. Incêndio está perto do CRIF. Assim sendo, já terá passado a A1...mas não vejo isso em lado nenhum..


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> serração de madeira do moimento - Fátima já estão todos com mangueiras, segundo informações de populares. Incêndio está perto do CRIF. Assim sendo, já terá passado a A1...mas não vejo isso em lado nenhum..


Que horror! Mas esse fogo é onde? Já me disseram que para os lados de Boleiros ardeu.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vês daí o fumo do IF do Alqueidão? É enorme e está mesmo em frente da minha casa, só cinza e fumo!


eu só vejo fumo disperso...mais nada...  Qual o ponto de situação?


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que horror! Mas esse fogo é onde? Já me disseram que para os lados de Boleiros ardeu.


olha, sinceramente acho que ninguem sabe nada... Boleiros acho que não... mas tb ouvi isso. Tem havido muitos focos... mas giesteira sim... umas poucas de vezes... e à bocado parecia que havia vários incendios, mas penso que devia de ser tudo do de Crespos, pois no ocorrencias ativas nao indicava mais nenhum... e esse incendio estendeu-se muito, e estava a arder no ponto inicial e no final--


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:50)

Este da serração de Madeira do Moimento e o de Crespos que reacendeu ao almoço... da minha loja via-se uma coluna preta a aproximar-se desta zona... na serraçãoe stão a apagar faulhas que estão a cair. É uma zona que nunca ardeu, de muito eucaliptal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:50)

robinetinidol disse:


> eu só vejo fumo disperso...mais nada...  Qual o ponto de situação?


O fumo é imenso, parece uma chaminé! Do que me apercebo está a progredir em direcção a S Mamede por aquele vale por detrás do parque eólico. Mas fiquei muito preocupado com o que disseste, o crif e a serração do moimento já é quase Fátima!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:51)

robinetinidol disse:


> Este da serração de Madeira do Moimento e o de Crespos que reacendeu ao almoço... da minha loja via-se uma coluna preta a aproximar-se desta zona... na serraçãoe stão a apagar faulhas que estão a cair. É uma zona que nunca ardeu, de muito eucaliptal.


Caraças isso já é muito perto de S. Mamede! É uma bomba se começa aí!


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O fumo é imenso, parece uma chaminé! Do que me apercebo está a progredir em direcção a S Mamede por aquele vale por detrás do parque eólico. Mas fiquei muito preocupado com o que disseste, o crif e a serração do moimento já é quase Fátima!


mas não está lá ainda. São as faulhas, do incendio que para lá se dirige.... mas não deve ter passado a A1... bem me parecia... é mais projecções aqui e ali. Então Reguengo está muito mal? Aquilo é uma zona complicadissima, com muita disponibilidade para arder!! 40 bombeiros...


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2017 às 17:54)

Snifa disse:


> 35 mortos confirmados, já são 99 mortos este ano com os incêndios, sem palavras, isto é uma vergonha para qualquer País ..



Já vai em 102 Snifa.

No relatório da Comissão Técnica Independente referiam 67 até ao final de Setembro, mais estes 35...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:55)

robinetinidol disse:


> mas não está lá ainda. São as faulhas, do incendio que para lá se dirige.... mas não deve ter passado a A1... bem me parecia... é mais projecções aqui e ali. Então Reguengo está muito mal? Aquilo é uma zona complicadissima, com muita disponibilidade para arder!! 40 bombeiros...


No Reguengo já não arde pois evoluiu por detrás do parque eólico em direcção a S Mamede. Pelos vistos S Mamede está a ser cercado pelo de Alqueidão e pelo de Crespos!


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 17:56)

Vouzela























https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/16/fotogaleria/ventosa-em-viseu-abalada-pelos-incendios-378289


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No Reguengo já não arde pois evoluiu por detrás do parque eólico em direcção a S Mamede. Pelos vistos S Mamede está a ser cercado pelo de Alqueidão e pelo de Crespos!


mas já viste, não ha informação nenhuma! e aparece em resolução sempre...


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)

"O incêndio, na zona do Moimento/Moita do Martinho, está controlado, segundo o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Fátima, Gaspar Reis. Teve início ontem, por volta das 20h, e reactivou hoje por volta do meio-dia. Neste momento, encontram-se cerca de 50 homens no local, a situação está controlada, não há casas em perigo (é numa zona de mato)." Noticias de Fatima


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)

robinetinidol disse:


> mas já viste, não ha informação nenhuma! e aparece em resolução sempre...


Pois mas é mentira!


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)

Que tragédia!!! Sem mais palavras...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 17:59)

robinetinidol disse:


> "O incêndio, na zona do Moimento/Moita do Martinho, está controlado, segundo o comandante dos bombeiros voluntários de Fátima, Gaspar Reis. Teve início ontem, por volta das 20h, e reactivou hoje por volta do meio-dia. Neste momento, encontram-se cerca de 50 homens no local, a situação está controlada, não há casas em perigo (é numa zona de mato)." Noticias de Fatima


Graças a Deus mais à Nossa Senhora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 18:05)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
*18:00 - 43 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3633 meios humanos, 1090 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 18:17)

RTP a avançar 36 mortos. Briefing da ANPC adiantado para as 19:30.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Out 2017 às 18:19)

Será certamente um dos piores anos de sempre.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 18:31)

Penso que em matéria de área ardida já deva estar bem perto dos 425.839 hectares de 2003. Aguardemos pelo relatório.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Out 2017 às 18:33)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Será certamente um dos piores anos de sempre.



Nao é um dos piores anos de sempre , é o pior ano de sempre em incêndios , e os terrenos da minha avo tão em risco de serem queimados , isto e muito triste .


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 18:34)

Sabugueiro, Seia, 294
Vale de Cambra, 206
Lousã, 758
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 223
Arganil, 170
Vagos, 112
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 98
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 372
Figueira da Foz, 108
Albardo, Guarda, 94
Castro Daire, 55
Vouzela, 140
V. N. Gaia, 47
Tábua, 30
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Sabugal, 46
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Oliveira de Frades, 84
Porto de Mós, 47
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 119
Gouveia, 82
Benespera, Guarda, 31


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 18:38)

Fogo na zona da lixeira, em Mundão, 5 km a NE de Viseu


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 18:43)

IF Pataias/Burinhosa 11 300 ha +
IF Complexo Lousã - Santa Comba Dão - Penacova 15 300 ha+
IF Sabugueiro 4 500ha +
IF Sandomil /Oliveira do hospital  9 500 ha +
IF Gouveia 6 700 ha +
IF Sertã 5 700 ha+
IF Pampilhosa da Serra 5 000 ha +
IF Monção 3 000 ha +
IF Arganil-Benfeita 1 000 ha +
IF Vale de Cambra 1 000 ha +

Dados provisórios!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 18:53)

Por aqui a acumulação de fumo que está a esta hora é enorme, posso dizer que nem em pleno Verão esteve assim, a visibilidade é bastante reduzida.
Hoje quando vi as noticias ao meio-dia, porque devido ao trabalho, nem sequer sabia da existencia de mortos, quanto mais de um nº já tão elevado, até fiquei em choque.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 19:07)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
*19:00 - 45 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3542 meios humanos, 1068 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Out 2017 às 19:18)

338 000 ha área ardida, segundo EFFIS. Vai aumentar, certamente


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Chove com intensidade no Porto


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 19:23)

kikofra disse:


> Chove com intensidade no Porto


Agora vai ser durante noite o resto do país ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 19:24)

kikofra disse:


> Chove com intensidade no Porto



Isso sim são óptimas noticias.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 19:25)

criz0r disse:


> Isso sim são óptimas noticias.


Agora resta esperar pela noite e madrugada ...para todo o país receber as gotas que todos desejamos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 19:40)

ANPC: Período de alerta vermelho alargado até amanhã às 20h
Vale de Cambra, Lousã e Guarda são os incendios mais complicados


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 19:50)

"Depois de uma noite caótica (...) pegas no carro pra ir trabalhar e em menos de 2 km consegues perder a conta ao número de fogueiras. "
É disto que se está a falar, um típico dia de outubro de um ano passado. Agora somem-lhe a seca e o efeito Ofélia.

Tenho conhecimento por parte de um colega que mora em Porto de Mós, que tem vizinhos que já lhe disseram que a partir de ontem(dia 15) já vão começar a fazer fogueiras, agora pergunto, onde está a responsabilidade destas pessoas.

O fumo aqui na rua é tanto, que só me faz tossir.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 20:03)

38 mortos. RTP.






https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-a-situacao-ao-minuto_e1034010


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 20:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
*20:00 - 45 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3509 meios humanos, 1058 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 20:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 20:07)




----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Atualização

Sabugueiro, Seia, 294
Vale de Cambra, 202
Lousã, 758
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 221
Arganil, 170
Vagos, 117
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 89
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 333
Figueira da Foz, 108
Albardo, Guarda, 72
Castro Daire, 55
Vouzela, 162
V. N. Gaia, 50
Tábua, 30
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Sabugal, 46
Oliveira do Hospital, 43
Oliveira de Frades, 84
Porto de Mós, 53
Pampilhosa da Serra, 43
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 113
Gouveia, 74
Benespera, Guarda, 31
Viseu, 36


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 20:21)

Comunicações dos bombeiros em Tondela a que a TVI teve acesso, incluindo alguns momentos de desespero por parte de comandantes...

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...no-combate-aos-fogos/59e502610cf2d0f9b7f4533e


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2017 às 20:23)

A área ardida já deve ter ultrapassado os 300 mil hectares e aproxima-se do valor de 2005. Nunca na vida pensei que isto pudesse acontecer, de novo. 

Sem palavras...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 20:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Comunicações dos bombeiros em Tondela a que a TVI teve acesso, incluindo alguns momentos de desespero por parte de comandantes...
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...no-combate-aos-fogos/59e502610cf2d0f9b7f4533e


Estas imagens são verdadeiramente dramáticas! Ainda há gente que critica os bombeiros... isto é coragem pura!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 20:37)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Out 2017 às 20:46)

http://observador.pt/opiniao/minha-senhora-nao-me-faca-rir-a-esta-hora/

Cambada de palhaços.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 21:03)

imagens do incendio aqui no concelho da Régua em Sedielos que durou de ontem até hoje


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> http://observador.pt/opiniao/minha-senhora-nao-me-faca-rir-a-esta-hora/
> 
> Cambada de palhaços.


Quando o que se discute são as afirmações e não os actos. Para mim perde toda e qualquer credibilidade.

Já nos basta os comentadores de futebol, agora comentadores de politiquices. Por amor de Deus. 
Ouçam o Professor Xavier Viegas e os outros especialistas, leiam o relatório. Deixem a política.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:20)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 18 minhá 18 minutos
*21:00 - 46 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3561 meios humanos, 1074 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## ASantos (16 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Dei hoje uma volta pela zona da Mata Nacional do Urso e é simplesmente desolador. Na zona do Carriço e Guia está praticamente toda destruída e a que resta, junto à costa, estava a ser consumida lentamente. Com as condições meteorológicas no momento, aliada, há falta de meios/descoordenação, facilmente o incêndio percorreu cerca de 40km, desde o concelho de Alcobaça até ao concelho da Figueira da Foz, em menos de 24 h! 
Mesmo não sendo novidade este ano, não deixa de impressionar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:30)

Uma vizinha acaba de me ligar a dizer que estão a evacuar pessoas na Lapa Furada (S Mamede). Alguém pode confirmar? Obrigado!


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2017 às 21:42)

Fotos que um  primo meu tirou ontem à noite no concelho de Mangualde


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma vizinha acaba de me ligar a dizer que estão a evacuar pessoas na Lapa Furada (S Mamede). Alguém pode confirmar? Obrigado!


Acabei de confirmar que evacuaram as pessoas mais idosas do Covão do Espinheiro, que pega com a Lapa furada.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 21:55)

a chuva aos poucos vai entrando pelo litoral. Esta noite este martírio deve terminar

Sabugueiro, Seia, 289 operacionais
Vale de Cambra, 196
Lousã, 811
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 245
Arganil, 175
Vagos, 117
Praia da Légua, Alcobaça, 78
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 327
Figueira da Foz, 114
Albardo, Guarda, 72
Castro Daire, 46
Vouzela, 162
V. N. Gaia, 45
Tábua, 30
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Sabugal, 49
Oliveira de Frades, 85
Porto de Mós, 54
Pampilhosa da Serra, 69
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 116
Gouveia, 79
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Viseu, 48


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2017 às 21:57)

*GNR intercetou suspeito de atear fogo em Oliveira de Azeméis*

A GNR informou esta segunda-feira ter intercetado um homem, com cerca de 40 anos, suspeito de ter ateado, no domingo, um incêndio florestal em Fajões, no concelho do distrito de Aveiro

"Os populares sinalizaram um indivíduo que ateou um pequeno incêndio em São Marcos, em Fajões, que foi extinto logo ali no local", disse à Lusa o tenente Gonçalo Ribeiro, do Comando Territorial de Aveiro da GNR.


*"Embora tenha sido apanhado em flagrante delito, o indivíduo não foi detido. Foi constituído arguido e restituído à liberdade", adiantou a mesma fonte.*

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...-incendio-em-oliveira-de-azemeis-8849132.html

Agora pergunto o que mais será preciso fazer, uma vez que foi apanhado em flagrante, o nosso país, com este tipo de justiça assim não vai a lado nenhum, e não passa da "cepa torta"


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *GNR intercetou suspeito de atear fogo em Oliveira de Azeméis*
> 
> A GNR informou esta segunda-feira ter intercetado um homem, com cerca de 40 anos, suspeito de ter ateado, no domingo, um incêndio florestal em Fajões, no concelho do distrito de Aveiro
> 
> ...


A lei tem de mudar radicalmente e dar instrumentos legais aos agentes da lei para agir!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Vejam o Prós e contras agora! Não vai ter políticos, só técnicos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:18)

Que venha a chuva rápido, que isto está a ficar feio outra vez!


----------



## kikofra (16 Out 2017 às 22:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que venha a chuva rápido, que isto está a ficar feio outra vez!


Nas  os Leiria falam de diversos sítios com chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 22:25)

kikofra disse:


> Nas  os Leiria falam de diversos sítios com chuva


Aqui ainda não chegou, mas pelo radar está quase...


----------



## keipha (16 Out 2017 às 22:31)

Olá a todos. Só hoje voltei a ter energia eléctrica aqui na aldeia junto a Tondela. Caros amigos. O que se passou ontem... Não há palavras para descrever. A velocidade de propagação foi brutal. O fogo chegou aqui por volta das 00:00 e foi até às 03:00 a socorrer a minha casa e casas dos vizinhos. Infelizmente aqui na aldeia várias casas arderam incluindo algumas de primeira habitação. A extensão ardida é absurda. É gigantesca. Nunca passei passar por uma situação destas, apanhou muita gente desprevenida. O fogo percorreu em pouco mais de 30min mais de 7km. Chegou a nós sem aviso nem mordomias acompanhado de um vento forte que espalhavam projeções para todo o lado. Rapidamente tudo o que era seco começou a arder. Bombeiros apareceram por volta das 04:00. Não chegavam a todo o lado. Foi desesperante. O sentimento de impotência. Alguns dados. Rajada máxima de 37km/h na chegada e durante 30min ventos acima dos 20km/h. Temperatura deu um salto de 27°c para 34,5°c. PA com acentuada quebra na altura da chegada do fogo. Espero que ninguém mais tenha de passar por isto.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2017 às 22:35)

Alguém pode explicar como se deu a catástrofe na zona de Santa Comba Tondela nelas Vouzela??

O incêndio começou em que zona?
Novas projecções!?

É tão confuso que ontem a partir das 18h perdi o rumo por completo.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 22:39)

keipha disse:


> Olá a todos. Só hoje voltei a ter energia eléctrica aqui na aldeia junto a Tondela. Caros amigos. O que se passou ontem... Não há palavras para descrever. A velocidade de propagação foi brutal. O fogo chegou aqui por volta das 00:00 e foi até às 03:00 a socorrer a minha casa e casas dos vizinhos. Infelizmente aqui na aldeia várias casas arderam incluindo algumas de primeira habitação. A extensão ardida é absurda. É gigantesca. Nunca passei passar por uma situação destas, apanhou muita gente desprevenida. O fogo percorreu em pouco mais de 30min mais de 7km. Chegou a nós sem aviso nem mordomias acompanhado de um vento forte que espalhavam projeções para todo o lado. Rapidamente tudo o que era seco começou a arder. Bombeiros apareceram por volta das 04:00. Não chegavam a todo o lado. Foi desesperante. O sentimento de impotência. Alguns dados. Rajada máxima de 37km/h na chegada e durante 30min ventos acima dos 20km/h. Temperatura deu um salto de 27°c para 34,5°c. PA com acentuada quebra na altura da chegada do fogo. Espero que ninguém mais tenha de passar por isto.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Verdadeiro horror o que passaste ...abraço solidário , a todos os que sofrem ou sofreram com incêndios !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (16 Out 2017 às 22:43)

joselamego disse:


> Verdadeiro horror o que passaste ...abraço solidário , a todos os que sofrem ou sofreram com incêndios !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


A angustia foi grande. É a dor de quem perdeu uma vida de trabalho como aconteceu a vizinhos meus, custa muito de se sentir ao perto.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (16 Out 2017 às 22:51)

já chove na figueira da foz


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 23:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*23:00 - 42 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3503 meios humanos, 1065 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:09)

keipha disse:


> Olá a todos. Só hoje voltei a ter energia eléctrica aqui na aldeia junto a Tondela. Caros amigos. O que se passou ontem... Não há palavras para descrever. A velocidade de propagação foi brutal. O fogo chegou aqui por volta das 00:00 e foi até às 03:00 a socorrer a minha casa e casas dos vizinhos. Infelizmente aqui na aldeia várias casas arderam incluindo algumas de primeira habitação. A extensão ardida é absurda. É gigantesca. Nunca passei passar por uma situação destas, apanhou muita gente desprevenida. O fogo percorreu em pouco mais de 30min mais de 7km. Chegou a nós sem aviso nem mordomias acompanhado de um vento forte que espalhavam projeções para todo o lado. Rapidamente tudo o que era seco começou a arder. Bombeiros apareceram por volta das 04:00. Não chegavam a todo o lado. Foi desesperante. O sentimento de impotência. Alguns dados. Rajada máxima de 37km/h na chegada e durante 30min ventos acima dos 20km/h. Temperatura deu um salto de 27°c para 34,5°c. PA com acentuada quebra na altura da chegada do fogo. Espero que ninguém mais tenha de passar por isto.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Muita força! É inimaginável cá deste lado o sofrimento que deve ter sido ter as chamas ao pé de casa com a virulência que tiveram a noite passada.

Para efeitos informativos, aqui vai o impressionante gráfico da estação do @keipha... 






https://www.wunderground.com/person...wx_pwsdash#history/s20171015/e20171015/mdaily


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 23:17)

alguns incendios ja dominados
em Sintra começou um recente mas a chuvada que está a cair lá agora deve ajudar!

Sabugueiro, Seia, 284 operacionais
Vale de Cambra, 182
Lousã, 816
Sandomil, Seia, 108
Sertã, 234
Arganil, 175
Vagos, 115
Burinhosa, Alcobaça, 318
Figueira da Foz, 109
Albardo, Guarda, 72
Castro Daire, 46
Vouzela, 166
Tábua, 30
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Oliveira de Frades, 85
Porto de Mós, 54
Pampilhosa da Serra, 69
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 116
Gouveia, 79
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Viseu, 49
Sintra, 40


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Figueira da Foz dominado, provavelmente devido à chuva!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Alguém pode explicar como se deu a catástrofe na zona de Santa Comba Tondela nelas Vouzela??
> 
> O incêndio começou em que zona?
> Novas projecções!?
> ...



Tudo leva a querer que os fogos começaram em Tourigo e Borralhal (pelo menos assim estava registado na proteção civil), altura em que havia já bombeiros deslocados das corporações do concelho para 2 incêndios na serra do Caramulo, um no Guardão e outro em Arca (que já não pertence ao concelho). Ou seja quando começaram aqui os vários focos de incêndio já não havia bombeiros que chegassem. Do Borralhal até minha casa são quase 7km em linha reta, ora o incêndio que teve origem segundo a ANPC às 22:53 (acho eu) chegou cá 2h:19min depois andou sensivelmente 3km em cada hora. A frente do incêndio era tão forte, que produziu uma frente de rajada muito intensa, quase como se tratasse de um downburst, voava tudo, era só faúlhas a subir as ruas e a atear o fogo por tudo quando eram campos secos árvores etc, um cenário horrendo que espero não viver nunca mais Carros a explodir estacionados, botijas de gás de algumas casas, parecia uma autêntica guerra


----------



## spitfire (17 Out 2017 às 00:38)

Não começaram em Tourigo, já vinham de muito mais a sul, o site da prociv.pt é quase inutil, sei que é impossivel mas pelo menos deviam dar uma ideia de aonde anda o fogo e para aonde se dirige
Tenho familia aí e foi uma loucura e caos absolutamente total, o incendio já vinha de Penacova ou São Pedro Alva ou de ambos ou se calhar ainda mais longe, numa questão de hora ou duas foi tudo a eito virado a norte, Santa Comba Dão, Tábua, Carregal, Mortágua, Tondela

Estes videos são de Mortagua, ficam com uma ideia do inferno, mesmo casas longe da mata as chamas foram pelas campos agricolas até chegar às casas, até copas de oliveiras ardiam, um inferno, cada um por si, sem rede fixa, sem redes móveis, aldeias inteiras tiveram que se desenrascar quase sozinhos pois os bombeiros não podiam ir para todo o lado pois era um território imenso que pegava fogo a grande velocidade


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 00:49)

Alcobaça/Pataias dominado!


----------



## kikofra (17 Out 2017 às 01:02)

Um grande abraço ao pessoal afectado por aqui, espero que esteja tudo bem na medida do possível


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 01:12)

Balanço à uma da manhã... espero quando acordar estes incendios terem desaparecido todos

Sabugueiro, Seia, 284 operacionais
Vale de Cambra, 182
Lousã, 811
Sandomil, Seia, 109
Sertã, 234
Arganil, 205
Vagos, 110
Albardo, Guarda, 71
Castro Daire, 44
Vouzela, 151
Tábua, 30
Nespereira, Sertã, 65
Oliveira de Frades, 85
Pampilhosa da Serra, 69
São Pedro do Sul, 30
Fornos de Algodres, 98
Gouveia, 71
Benespera, Guarda, 36
Viseu, 37


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 01:14)

Engenhos incendiários a cairem do céu... parece que é real


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:15)

huguh disse:


> Balanço à uma da manhã... espero quando acordar estes incendios terem desaparecido todos
> 
> Sabugueiro, Seia, 284 operacionais
> Vale de Cambra, 182
> ...


Também com chuva prevista pela madrugada ....
Em Monchique já chuvisca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 01:50)

A chuva está a começar a chegar ao interior. Vamos ver se é desta.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> A chuva está a começar a chegar ao interior. Vamos ver se é desta.


Espero que seja desta
..estava prevista a partir 2 h manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (17 Out 2017 às 02:21)

Já chove. E bem. Com trovoada á mistura. Finalmente...

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2017 às 03:00)

huguh disse:


> Engenhos incendiários a cairem do céu... parece que é real


Não digo que seja o caso do vídeo mas durante a noite de ontem em Viseu caiam folhas inteiras de eucalipto, carvalho e casca do pinheiro, queimados. Estamos a falar de pelo menos 20 km de distância.
Por isso, eu que antes era um pouco céptico quando diziam que podiam ocorrer projecções com vários kms de distância. Neste momento acredito plenamente em tal possibilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2017 às 09:13)

*Todos os incêndios dominados.* (pelo menos não constam da página)


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 10:58)

huguh disse:


> Engenhos incendiários a cairem do céu... parece que é real



Ainda estão por explicar, as várias explosões ouvidas por populações locais antes de se iniciarem fogos no meio da floresta. Eu próprio, ouvi 2 explosões muito antes do incêndio de Mação chegar a Vale da Abelha. O mesmo sucedeu na aldeia de Cadafaz em que a população de Belver ouviu pequenas explosões na outra margem do Tejo e após isso deflagram 2 incêndios em simultâneo.  Há muita coisa que tem de ser explicada e investigada, mas infelizmente os supra-sumos da batata preferem a demissão da Ministra.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Out 2017 às 11:17)

dahon disse:


> Por isso, eu que antes era um pouco céptico quando diziam que podiam ocorrer projecções com vários kms de distância. Neste momento acredito plenamente em tal possibilidade.



Também eu! Vivo no centro da cidade e nas minhas varandas, para além de cinza, apareceram folhas e até caruma. Se fosse um terreno com mato ou vegetação, não seria difícil de imaginar o resultado.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2017 às 11:18)

huguh disse:


> Engenhos incendiários a cairem do céu... parece que é real



São simples projeções. 

Se forem folhas de eucalipto incandescentes podem voar alguns kms, com tantos fogos na zona, não era de estranhar milhões de partículas incandescentes a voar e a cair nas copas das árvores, campos agrícolas e telhados criando novos focos de incêndio.


----------



## Hawk (17 Out 2017 às 11:25)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda estão por explicar, as várias explosões ouvidas por populações locais antes de se iniciarem fogos no meio da floresta. Eu próprio, ouvi 2 explosões muito antes do incêndio de Mação chegar a Vale da Abelha. O mesmo sucedeu na aldeia de Cadafaz em que a população de Belver ouviu pequenas explosões na outra margem do Tejo e após isso deflagram 2 incêndios em simultâneo.  Há muita coisa que tem de ser explicada e investigada, mas infelizmente os supra-sumos da batata preferem a demissão da Ministra.



Se alguém está a cometer algo ilícito. vai usar um método "discreto" como uma explosão para pegar fogo à floresta? Algo que com um mero fósforo ou cigarro conseguiam na mesma...?

Eu acho que devíamos dar mais uma oportunidade à ministra, para que ela possa refazer a equipa da ANPC. Então, quando houver os próximos mortos, aí sim tem que deixar o lugar.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 11:32)

Hawk disse:


> Se alguém está a cometer algo ilícito. vai usar um método "discreto" como uma explosão para pegar fogo à floresta? Algo que com um mero fósforo ou cigarro conseguiam na mesma...?



Eu até te explicava uma certa tecnologia que existe, mas depois era considerado Teórico da Conspiração e mais vale nem me pronunciar.



Hawk disse:


> Eu acho que devíamos dar mais uma oportunidade à ministra, para que ela possa refazer a equipa da ANPC. Então, quando houver os próximos mortos, aí sim tem que deixar o lugar.



A ânsia da mudança de cadeiras da vossa parte é  tão cega que não falam de outra coisa. Quando entretanto ela sair do cargo e começar a chover torrencialmente, a possibilidade de deslizamentos de terra sobre aldeias dizimadas pelo fogo é real. Se por acaso existirem mortes, também vais culpar o próximo MAI ? 

Enfim. Vocês nunca estão bem sejam eles de Esquerda,Direita,Centro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 11:44)

*EDP vai restabelecer luz nas zonas dos fogos até ao fim da semana*
17 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 - 11:32


O mau tempo e a dificuldade nos acessos têm atrasado o trabalho das equipas no terreno, justifica a empresa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 11:47)

*Circulação na Linha da Beira Alta retomada*
17 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 - 09:48


A circulação tinha sido suspensa ao final do dia de domingo mas foi retomada esta terça-feira, no troço entre Mortágua (Viseu) e Gouveia (Guarda).


----------



## baojoao (17 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Nem sei o que dizer...
Que tristeza de país o nosso.
Felizmente a minha aldeia, Casal Sancho não foi afetada. Deve ter sido a única localidade do Concelho de Nelas que se safou. O fogo ainda chegou a Santar, zona do campo de futebol e algumas vinhas e quintas e também às Fontanheiras(Ponte Pinoca), mas nós tivemos sorte. Quando o fogo se aproximou, coincidiu com a descida de temperatura e diminuição do vento.
Foi uma noite passada em branco de domingo para segunda e quando pensei que estávamos safos, já que o incêndio de nelas estava a ir para a zona de Mangualde, comecei a ler no face do fogo na zona de Lageosa, Silgueiros. Não sei se este fogo começou lá, ou se foi o que veio de Tondela. Sinceramente acho que foi mesmo o que se iniciou na Lousã e que se propagou por Mortágua e Santa Comba. Mas isso importa pouco. A dada altura o fogo era um só.
Perante o que tantas pessoas perderam vou ser egoísta...nem imagino como vai ser para quem como eu gosta de andar de bicicleta e fazer caminhadas. Para onde quer que se vá, só há queimado 
Ainda bem que finalmente a chegou.


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Na Sic Noticias está a passar em roda pé, que dos 7 desaparecidos 6 já foram localizados e estão bem de saúde.


----------



## Hawk (17 Out 2017 às 11:56)

criz0r disse:


> Eu até te explicava uma certa tecnologia que existe, mas depois era considerado Teórico da Conspiração e mais vale nem me pronunciar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não tenho dúvidas que existam tecnologias, mas quem usar as tais tecnologias vai estar mais exposto que os outros. Para quê? quando para o mesmo objectivo existem tantos métodos mais simples? 

Não vale a pena falares no plural porque eu não represento nenhum grupo de pessoas. Já disse que pouco me importa se a ministra ou governo é rosa, laranja, azul, ou vermelho ou verde. Sei que o Estado tem o dever de cuidar das pessoas, e sei que o Estado tem falhado nesse dever a nível de Proteccão Civil. Há um relatório feito por pessoas independentes que diz que os altos quadros da ANPC têm défice científico no que toca ao combate de incêndios florestais, Esses quadros foram nomeados por esta ministra. O mesmo relatório indica que as fases de combate a incêndios não devem ser definidas exclusivamente pelo calendário gregoriano, e mesmo assuim a ministra opta pela redução de meios quando todas as previsões indicavam um Outubro quente. O que há de tão errado no mais simples cidadão em querer que ela assuma a responsabilidade pelas decisões que tomou? Tu podes achar que mais um carro de bombeiros não teria feito a diferença, mas eu acho que mais um carro de bombeiros poderia ter impedido as pessoas de passarem para onde não deviam.

A minha posição em qualquer governo ou ministro é sempre esta. Não podemos simplesmente dizer que cometemos erros e depois voltamos a repeti-los. Principalmente quando esses erros reflectem-se em sofrimento dos outros. O António Costa está sempre a dizer que esta não é a altura de tomar decisões. Também não é altura de pôr as populações à prova só para não dar o braço a torcer politicamente.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Foto de ontem
finalmente hoje um dia normal, já com algum ceu azul e sol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2017 às 14:30)

Se o cenário antes já era (muito) mau, agora então...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 14:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se o cenário antes já era (muito) mau, agora então...


Um país cheio de cicatrizes...


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 14:35)

Imagem demasiadamente horrível para ser verdade.. mas infelizmente é bem real.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Out 2017 às 14:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se o cenário antes já era (muito) mau, agora então...


Mete tristeza ver isto.


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 14:37)

Se alguém souber editar para que esta imagem fique já disponível,por favor façam-no.
Imagem a 360º do Pinhal de Leiria ;(


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 15:11)

Zulo disse:


> Se alguém souber editar para que esta imagem fique já disponível,por favor façam-no.
> Imagem a 360º do Pinhal de Leiria ;(



O D. Dinis, se pudesse, levantava-se de onde está e depressa metia todo a classe política portuguesa na linha, assim como ele fez com o irmão.
É tão triste saber que esse pinhal foi base para a revolução agrícola do início do século XIV (antes da Peste Negra), essencial para a construção das caravelas quinhentistas que percorreram todo o mundo, um património natural importantíssimo e arde todo de cabo a rabo. Ainda por cima, património do Estado!!!


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 15:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O D. Dinis, se pudesse, levantava-se de onde está e depressa metia todo a classe política portuguesa na linha, assim como ele fez com o irmão.
> É tão triste saber que esse pinhal foi base para a revolução agrícola do início do século XIV (antes da Peste Negra), essencial para a construção das caravelas quinhentistas que percorreram todo o mundo, um património natural importantíssimo e arde tudo de cabo a rabo. Ainda por cima, património do Estado!!!



Sem contar com as perdas humanas e materiais que são abissais, é coisa que sempre tive esperança que nunca acontecesse era precisamente a destruição do Pinhal de Leiria ou Pinhal do Rei. A partir daqui, considero que já tudo pode acontecer neste pequeno rectângulo à beira-mar plantado.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Out 2017 às 15:40)

IF Leiria reacendeu.


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Out 2017 às 16:22)

IF Lousã: 57 200 ha
IF Arganil-Oliveira do Hospital-Seia: 58 000 ha
IF Sertã-Pampilhosa da Serra: 32 400 ha
IF Quiaios - Tocha - Mira - Vagos: 20 600 ha
IF Pinhal Leiria - 15 200 ha
IF Seia Sabugueiro - 9 500 ha
IF Trancoso - 4 500ha
IF Paião - 335 ha
IF Gouveia - 6 600 ha
IF Monção - 3 700 ha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 16:23)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Lousã: 57 200 ha
> IF Arganil-Oliveira do Hospital-Seia: 58 000 ha
> IF Sertã-Pampilhosa da Serra: 32 400 ha
> IF Quiaios - Tocha - Mira - Vagos: 20 600 ha
> ...


Assombrosos esses números!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Out 2017 às 16:26)

EFFIS: área ardida Portugal 2017: 490 000 ha


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 16:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> EFFIS: área ardida Portugal 2017: 490 000 ha



Isso significa, que 2017 se torna o ano com maior nº de área ardida desde que há registos ultrapassando os 425.839 de 2003. Incrível.

https://www.pordata.pt/DB/Portugal/Ambiente+de+Consulta/Tabela


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 16:35)

robinetinidol disse:


> EFFIS: área ardida Portugal 2017: 490 000 ha



Off-Topic: Se as árvores que arderam esses ha votassem, nenhum ha ardia...


----------



## Hawk (17 Out 2017 às 16:35)

Valores incríveis! É qualquer coisa como 6 vezes a Madeira.

Porque motivo hoje a ANPC avança com números provisórios de área ardida, sem contabilizar os últimos incêndios? 

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-225-mil-hectares-de-floresta-ardida-este-ano

Parece que é com o intuito claro de gerar contra-informação na opinião pública.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:35)

criz0r disse:


> Isso significa, que 2017 se torna o ano com maior nº de área ardida desde que há registos ultrapassando os 425.839 de 2003. Incrível.
> 
> https://www.pordata.pt/DB/Portugal/Ambiente+de+Consulta/Tabela


Eu ia dizer um palavrão por causa dos FP incendiários ...mas para não ser mal educado ...enfim...triste realidade 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 16:46)

o IF da Burinhosa reativou com 200 bombeiros e 1 MA no local


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 17:12)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Lousã: 57 200 ha
> IF Arganil-Oliveira do Hospital-Seia: 58 000 ha
> IF Sertã-Pampilhosa da Serra: 32 400 ha
> IF Quiaios - Tocha - Mira - Vagos: 20 600 ha
> ...


Meu deus...57 mil ha na Lousa 
Os incendiários deviam era ficar la no meio...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2017 às 17:26)

41 Mortos Confirmados!


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2017 às 17:35)

Se esses valores a rondar os 500 000 ha estiverem correctos, terá ardido cerca de *15%* da área florestal de Portugal continental, ou cerca de 5% da área toda de Portugal continental.

Vamos aguardar dados mais validados, os polígonos no EFFIS podem ainda estar "grosseiros" e a englobar áreas dentro dos polígonos que não foram queimadas.Penso ser bastante provável que o total seja algo menor que estes valores estimados agora.

Seja como for, os valores finais vão sempre ser colossais. basicamente, foi arder livremente.

Completamente inacreditável......


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Out 2017 às 17:50)

rozzo disse:


> Se esses valores a rondar os 500 000 ha estiverem correctos, terá ardido cerca de *15%* da área florestal de Portugal continental, ou cerca de 5% da área toda de Portugal continental.
> 
> Vamos aguardar dados mais validados, os polígonos no EFFIS podem ainda estar "grosseiros" e a englobar áreas dentro dos polígonos que não foram queimadas.Penso ser bastante provável que o total seja algo menor que estes valores estimados agora.
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida. Estes valores estão sobreestimados. Vão diminuir bastante. Costuma ser numa taxa de 20% , se bem conheço o EFFIS... mas ainda assim, estará superior a 420 000 ha, penso.


----------



## jkmc (17 Out 2017 às 18:03)

E simplesmente coisa de outro mundo. 
A sociedade civil tem que se mobilisar para uma revolucao do ordonamento do territorio. 

Nao se pode falar de florestas porque na realidade penso que de florestas (com vida e biodiversidade) jà nao resta nada em portugal. Só ha povoacoes ordenadas (ou nao) de eucaliptos e pinheiros. 
Ainda bem que temos o alentejo com os sobreiros que é a unica parte que é um pouco mais adaptado ao nosso pais. 

Alguem falou que o clima de portugal é cada vez mais proximo do de marrocos. Portanto temos que se adaptar e proibir zonas continuas de arvores inflamaveis. 
Nao se pode aceitar o risco de morrer em casa ou numa estrada porque temos alguns centenas de empregos para exportar papel !
Gostava de conhecer o numero de empregos perdidos por causa dos incendios cada ano : de certeza que jà sao mais que os da Navigator...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 18:05)

*17:38Centro: Cortada a A17
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Etelvina Ferreira
Centro: A A17*está cortada em ambos os sentidos entre Mira e Santo André - Vagos ( km 87 e 98 ) devido a incêndio - Alternativa é a N 109


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2017 às 18:09)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...no-domingo-teria-sido-uma-vantagem-importante

Epá, descobriram a pólvora...


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 18:18)

*Bebé de Tábua afinal está vivo*

A Protecção Civil tinha confirmado na segunda-feira a morte de um bebé de um mês em Tábua, mas afinal o bebé está vivo, revelou esta tarde Patrícia Gaspar à Lusa. Em relação ao balanço feito às 12h pela ANPC, há um aumento de cinco mortos, elevando para 41 as vítimas mortais dos incêndios.

Fonte do CDOS de Coimbra disse ao PÚBLICO que a notícia de um bebé entre as vítimas mortais “não corresponde à verdade”, segundo informações que recebeu do comandante distrital. A mesma fonte garantiu que no distrito de Coimbra – a que pertence Tábua, localidade em que a criança teria sido encontrada morta – não existe nenhum bebé na lista de vítimas mortais. O PÚBLICO tentou contactar os Bombeiros de Tábua, o que não foi possível já que as linhas de comunicação se encontram afectadas pelos incêndios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 18:42)

*Recebi agora o aviso no tlm: 

EN 109 cortada por incêndio em Mira. Receio de explosão na zona industrial! *


----------



## baojoao (17 Out 2017 às 18:45)

Área ardida 15 e 16 de outubro


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 18:49)

baojoao disse:


> Área ardida 15 e 16 de agosto



Esse pequeno erro "Agosto", diz tanta coisa...

Outubro


----------



## baojoao (17 Out 2017 às 18:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esse pequeno erro "Agosto", diz tanta coisa...
> 
> Outubro


Corrigido. O cérebro a pregar partidas


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2017 às 19:06)

200 mil ha em dois dias. A dimensão disto, num país pequeno como o nosso, até custa a entender. Falar de cadastros, de espécies florestais, de limpeza das matas perante valores desta grandeza é muito escasso. A falta de meios ou a descoordenação parecem-me bem mais importantes como fatores explicativos desta tragédia, para além do contexto meteorológico, obviamente.


----------



## jkmc (17 Out 2017 às 19:21)

Ja chega de promessas, discursos,leis. 
Agora queremos acoes concretas e visiveis de todos no terreno e todos os dias. 

À pressao deve começar hoje : devemos exigir fiscalizacao das plantacoes ilegais, condanacoes longas dos incendiarios, pesquisa de quem lucra ilegalmente com a madeira ardida, cortes dos arvores inflamaveis a menos de 50 metros das habitacoes e fabricas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Depois do enorme inferno no fim-de-semana, eis que os bombeiros do meu concelho hoje foram para uma ocorrencia, apagar uma queimada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 19:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois do enorme inferno no fim-de-semana, eis que os bombeiros do meu concelho hoje foram para uma ocorrencia, apagar uma queimada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Out 2017 às 19:42)

baojoao disse:


> Área ardida 15 e 16 de outubro



Carambas! Isto é a area toda que ardeu no dia 15 e 16 ?

Alguém me sabe dizer que a Fraga da Pena ardeu? Estava um grande incêndio perto de Coja, eu fugi da Fraga da Pena, por aí, IC6, IP3 e Figueira da Foz durante a tarde.

Apanhei-os a todos ainda estavam a "começar"!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:18)

Hoje só no distrito de Santarém foram 10 ocorrencias, de queimadas, desde a meia noite até agora, envolvendo cerca de 106 operacionais e cerca de 30 veiculos.
Eu conheço bem o meio rural, e sei que a maior parte das pessoas que começam a agora a fazer as suas queimadas, como fazem todos os anos, durante as suas vidas, são na maioria pessoas já idosas, sem acesso á internet, possivelmente não sabem ler, e já fazem isto como se fosse uma rotina anual, ou seja o inicio das queimadas.
Não querendo com isto desculpá-las, pois este ano, ainda não choveu nada, ao contrário do que acontesse em anos anteriores, mas acabam por ser destruir o pouco de verde que ainda resta pelo país fora, é preciso muitta consiencia acima de tudo.

Não vale a pena ter pressa para queimar os sobrantes agricolas, até porque basta 1 ano ou 2 na terra, e as lenhas vão apodrecer vão fertilizar o solo, ou então outra excelente ideia, é triturar os sobrantes, deixar esses mesmo resto espalhados pelo solo.
Eu já tenho um pequeno triturador, que tritura lenha até 4 cm, é uma boa ajuda, até porque acima deste diametro já serve para aproveitar a lenha para a lareira.
Outra ideia passa por deixar a lenha em "cabulas"(amontoada), e como os antigos faziam aqui á uns 10 anos atrás, usavam-na para acender o forno de cozer os pão, servindo também para abrigar coelhos, cobras, contribuindo para um aumento de fauna.

O futuro aqui para a minha quinta biológica é abolir de vez as queimadas, ou então só mesmo em último recurso, e mesmo assim aproveitando, as suas cinzas, muito benéficas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 20:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje só no distrito de Santarém foram 10 ocorrencias, de queimadas, desde a meia noite até agora, envolvendo cerca de 106 operacionais e cerca de 30 veiculos.
> Eu conheço bem o meio rural, e sei que a maior parte das pessoas que começam a agora a fazer as suas queimadas, como fazem todos os anos, durante as suas vidas, são na maioria pessoas já idosas, sem acesso á internet, possivelmente não sabem ler, e já fazem isto como se fosse uma rotina anual, ou seja o inicio das queimadas.
> Não querendo com isto desculpá-las, pois este ano, ainda não choveu nada, ao contrário do que acontesse em anos anteriores, mas acabam por ser destruir o pouco de verde que ainda resta pelo país fora, é preciso muitta consiencia acima de tudo.
> 
> ...


Eu faço isso, não faço queimadas, antes meto tudo em pilhas e deixo a apodrecer. A lenha mais grossa que não apodrece corto para a lenha. O que apodrece é um excelente fertilizante para as minhas árvores de fruto.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (17 Out 2017 às 20:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje só no distrito de Santarém foram 10 ocorrencias, de queimadas, desde a meia noite até agora, envolvendo cerca de 106 operacionais e cerca de 30 veiculos.
> Eu conheço bem o meio rural, e sei que a maior parte das pessoas que começam a agora a fazer as suas queimadas, como fazem todos os anos, durante as suas vidas, são na maioria pessoas já idosas, sem acesso á internet, possivelmente não sabem ler, e já fazem isto como se fosse uma rotina anual, ou seja o inicio das queimadas.
> Não querendo com isto desculpá-las, pois este ano, ainda não choveu nada, ao contrário do que acontesse em anos anteriores, mas acabam por ser destruir o pouco de verde que ainda resta pelo país fora, é preciso muitta consiencia acima de tudo.
> 
> ...



As queimadas têm que ser feitas com muito mais cuidados e consciência, mas não podemos parar de as fazer, isso significaria mais combustível para arder até 2 anos para a frente (o tempo que demora a decomposição).
Vejo pessoal a falar de falta de limpeza das matas e tudo mais, mas isso este ano já foi feito na zona de mira, tocha, e ardeu tudo na mesma, deve-se limpar, mas não é esse o único factor, não esqueçamos as alterações climáticas.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu faço isso, não faço queimadas, antes meto tudo em pilhas e deixo a apodrecer. A lenha mais grossa que não apodrece corto para a lenha. O que apodrece é um excelente fertilizante para as minhas árvores de fruto



Compostagem, faço-o todos os anos e é um mimo para o crescimento dos meus legumes/frutas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu faço isso, não faço queimadas, antes meto tudo em pilhas e deixo a apodrecer. A lenha mais grossa que não apodrece corto para a lenha. O que apodrece é um excelente fertilizante para as minhas árvores de fruto.



Ora, nem mais. é uma execelente ideia que deveria der ser seguida por mais pessoas, mas não, a obcessão por, se verem logo livres de todo o "lixo" como lhe chamam, é tanta, que pegam fogo a tudo, e o pior do que fazer pilhas de lenha, de forma manual, é como agora muita gente faz, é com recurso a tractores, ficando umas pilhas enormes, que por vezes ficam a arder uns 3 dias ou mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 20:36)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> As queimadas têm que ser feitas com muito mais cuidados e consciência, mas não podemos parar de as fazer, isso significaria mais combustível para arder até 2 anos para a frente (o tempo que demora a decomposição).
> Vejo pessoal a falar de falta de limpeza das matas e tudo mais, mas isso este ano já foi feito na zona de mira, tocha, e ardeu tudo na mesma, deve-se limpar, mas não é esse o único factor, não esqueçamos as alterações climáticas.


Se fizeres pilhas de médio tamanho com lenha e folhas, restos verdes, etc isso apodrece. Fica pouca lenha não podre. É assim que faço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:39)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> As queimadas têm que ser feitas com muito mais cuidados e consciência, mas não podemos parar de as fazer, isso significaria mais combustível para arder até 2 anos para a frente (o tempo que demora a decomposição).
> Vejo pessoal a falar de falta de limpeza das matas e tudo mais, mas isso este ano já foi feito na zona de mira, tocha, e ardeu tudo na mesma, deve-se limpar, mas não é esse o único factor, não esqueçamos as alterações climáticas.



Atenção que eu nunca falei, em ter amontoado pilhas de lenha em zonas de matos e floresta, mas sim, num terreno agrícola, o que é bem diferente.
Aí nesse caso concordo, que se deve fazer a gestão de conbustíveis da melhor maneira possivel, e com fogo controlado, nas melhores alturas apropriadas para o efeito.
Outra coisa que se pode fazer, as empresas de corte de eucaliptos, em vez de deixarem os restos no solo, é com recurso a trituradores acoplados a tractor, e desafzer toda a lenha, ou então venderem para a indústrias de biomassa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se fizeres pilhas de médio tamanho com lenha e folhas, restos verdes, etc isso apodrece. Fica pouca lenha não podre. É assim que faço.



E se possivem ter tudo mínimamente limpo proximo das plilhas, e evitar faze-las debaixo de copas de árvores, e proximos de edificios.
Pois até porque não é muito facil para as pessoas fazerem pilhas muito altas, devido aos esforço de colocar os ramos mais para cima, e quer depois também para controlar o fogo, e mesmo para revirar os restos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 20:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E se possivem ter tudo mínimamente limpo proximo das plilhas, e evitar faze-las debaixo de copas de árvores, e proximos de edificios.


Pois as minhas estão em campo aberto, mas se o objectivo for a decomposição pode ser  coberto de terra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2017 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois as minhas estão em campo aberto, mas se o objectivo for a decomposição pode ser  coberto de terra.



Pois quem tiver a posibilidade de colocar terra em cima, ainda acelera mais, o seu processo de degradação.


Voltando agora ao tema do terrorismo, não é só com explosivos colocados em locais com grande movimentação de pessoas que causam muitos mortos e muitos danos, estes incendios, de agora e do Pedrógão Grande, causaram milhares de euros de prejuízos, e já cem mortos.
Só quero dizer com isto, que quem coloca fogo em locais estratégios,e nestes dias, de extrema adversidade climatérica, sabe bem o que estão a fazer, e que impactos é que podem daí surgir.


----------



## vagas (17 Out 2017 às 21:09)

Isto vai rolar cabeças, acredito que mude muita coisa , a 40 anos que é isto, este ano infelizmente só se fala mais porque as mortes foram muitas, o clima mudou mas as formas de prevenção e de ataque aos incêndios não, combatemos fogos pior que a 40 anos. 
A primeira coisa a mudar são as informações sobre quando se deve de fazer fogo e quando não se deve , a informação deveria de ser posta na comunicação social , telejornais , jornais afins , os mais idosos acabam por as ver , eles não têm as tecnologias que nós temos , logo não são infirmados das coisas, ainda apouco vim de uma queima que correu mal , isto porque o sr com 80 anos viu que choveu e porque lhe disseram que a partir de dia 15 se podia queimar na boa, choveu e verdade mas não foi nada de especial , bastou um bocadinho de vento para ganhar 500€ a mais na carteira , para quem nem o ordenado mínimo ganha de reforma , deu pena ver o homem confesso, mas assim já aprendeu a lição, mas ele não é o único culpado enfim vamos ver o que muda nos próximos anos , porque isto não muda de um ano para o outro 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2017 às 21:38)

De Quiaios até Mira, passando pela Tocha, está tudo queimado.

Foto de Pedro Agostinho


----------



## Dematos (17 Out 2017 às 21:56)

Pois, queimadas, o inçêndio que houve em Paião no domingo, a sul da Figueira da Foz, também foi devido a uma queimada!
Há quem fassa rondas a procurar pessoas nas hortas a fazer queimadas, tal é a gravidade da situação!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Out 2017 às 22:12)

DaniFR disse:


> De Quiaios até Mira, passando pela Tocha, está tudo queimado.
> 
> Foto de Pedro Agostinho



Só tenho uma palavra,
Triste.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 22:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje só no distrito de Santarém foram 10 ocorrencias, de queimadas, desde a meia noite até agora, envolvendo cerca de 106 operacionais e cerca de 30 veiculos.
> Eu conheço bem o meio rural, e sei que a maior parte das pessoas que começam a agora a fazer as suas queimadas, como fazem todos os anos, durante as suas vidas, são na maioria pessoas já idosas, sem acesso á internet, possivelmente não sabem ler, e já fazem isto como se fosse uma rotina anual, ou seja o inicio das queimadas.



@criz0r 

(acho que não é preciso comentar mais)

---


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (17 Out 2017 às 22:42)

DaniFR disse:


> De Quiaios até Mira, passando pela Tocha, está tudo queimado.
> 
> Foto de Pedro Agostinho


Que horror, conheço bem esta zona, a Sanindusa, que se vê na zona industrial (lado direito) ao que parece ardeu, não sei ainda a dimensão dos estragos.
Vou aí muitas vezes fazer piqueniques, à praia, apanhar cogumelos, trabalhos na sanindusa. E agora tudo destruído


----------



## robinetinidol (17 Out 2017 às 22:44)

Maior área ardida contínua: 98 000 ha (de Sertã a Oliveira do Hospital), sem contar com incêndios antes de Outubro. 

Senão, através da zona da serra da estrela, seia e nelas, será para cima de 200 000ha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 23:02)

vídeos impressionantes que publicam na net!


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Alguém me pode confirmar que foi uma das frentes do incêndio da Lousã que fez o percurso: Lousã Penacova Mortágua Santa Comba Dão Tondela Vouzela


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 23:28)

DaniFR disse:


> De Quiaios até Mira, passando pela Tocha, está tudo queimado.
> 
> Foto de Pedro Agostinho


Aqui fica uma foto tirada por mim no final de agosto deste ano..
Tirem as vossas conclusões...





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 23:31)

dahon disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar que foi uma das frentes do incêndio da Lousã que fez o percurso: Lousã Penacova Mortágua Santa Comba Dão Tondela Vouzela


Tudo indica que sim,as projecções trataram do resto.
O próprio presidente da Câmara de Oliveira do hospital disse a havia projecções de 4 a 5 km.. 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2017 às 00:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vídeos impressionantes que publicam na net!


Esse último vídeo é especialmente impressionante pelo som que toda a interação do fogo com a atmosfera faz, e de uma explosão que se ouve...


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Out 2017 às 00:20)

Também diria que sim, tirando Vouzela (não tenho a certeza).


dahon disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar que foi uma das frentes do incêndio da Lousã que fez o percurso: Lousã Penacova Mortágua Santa Comba Dão Tondela Vouzela


----------



## keipha (18 Out 2017 às 00:34)

baojoao disse:


> Área ardida 15 e 16 de outubro


Este mapa está perto da realidade. Mas peça por defeito. Faltam aí áreas ardidas aqui na zona. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (18 Out 2017 às 00:49)

keipha disse:


> Este mapa está perto da realidade. Mas peça por defeito. Faltam aí áreas ardidas aqui na zona.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


Exactamente. Por exemplo, falta entre Tondela(norte) e Viseu já que o incêndio chegou a Vila Chã de Sá, final do IP3.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Out 2017 às 03:38)

dahon disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar que foi uma das frentes do incêndio da Lousã que fez o percurso: Lousã Penacova Mortágua Santa Comba Dão Tondela Vouzela



@dahon  visto ter sido claramente um incêndio dominado pelo vento pode se confirmar isso.
Tem o típico cone característico desses fogos.
Aliás todos os incêndios de domingo viajaram de sul para norte.
O incêndio de Oliveira do hospital/Pampilhosa passa a ser o maior de sempre em Portugal


----------



## jonas (18 Out 2017 às 07:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Aqui fica uma foto tirada por mim no final de agosto deste ano..
> Tirem as vossas conclusões...
> 
> 
> ...


Há cerca de 1 mês estive nesse miradouro e fui visitar as lagoas no meio do Pinhal (lagoa da vela...) e agora, esta tudo destruído


----------



## baojoao (18 Out 2017 às 07:21)

dahon disse:


> Exactamente. Por exemplo, falta entre Tondela(norte) e Viseu já que o incêndio chegou a Vila Chã de Sá, final do IP3.


Acho que o mapa ainda tem algumas lacunas. Mesmo por aqui por Nelas ainda falta alguma área.
A versão anterior, por exemplo, não tinha área ardida em Nelas. Suponho que o fumo que existia tenha causado dificuldades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 09:08)

*A MAI demitiu-se, pedido aceite!*


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 09:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A MAI demitiu-se, pedido aceite!*


Até que enfim...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 09:31)

rozzo disse:


> Completamente inacreditável......



E inaceitável, tal como frisou o Presidente da República. Pode ser que haja justos a pagar pelos pecadores mas, com o número de mortos, a área do território que ardeu e todas as perdas daí originadas (empregos, casas, propriedades, qualidade de vida e de biodiversidade, etc), tornou-se obrigatório a tomada de decisões inadiáveis relativamente à floresta portuguesa. 
Estava algo admirado pelo Presidente não ter agido durante o verão e tornou-se inevitável a sua acção após a repetição da tragédia.Tal como ele, sempre irei recordar com vergonha e pesar, aqueles que não estão cá.



luismeteo3 disse:


> A MAI demitiu-se, pedido aceite!



Já o devia ter feito aquando de Pedrógão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 09:45)

joselamego disse:


> Até que enfim...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Concordo! Há muito que não tinha condições para continuar, mas penso sinceramente que ela estava a pensar fazê-lo no fim dos fogos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 09:47)

*Aumentou o nº de mortos para 42.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2017 às 09:59)

Na Pampilhosa da Serra, até o relvado do estádio municipal foi atingido...


Não sou muito adepto de posts com fotos/vídeos dos incêndios aqui no fórum, mas não posso deixar de partilhar um dos muitos álbuns de fotografias que encontrei no Facebook do incêndio que atingiu este concelho que me é tão próximo e que ficou reduzido a cinzas.

https://www.facebook.com/jose.o.cortez.1/media_set?set=a.1557426597648062.1073741853.100001422099995

Algumas fotos da aldeia onde passo férias (Signo-Samo), depois da passagem do fogo:

A casa onde fico.












Outras fotos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2017 às 10:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Na Pampilhosa da Serra, até o relvado do estádio municipal foi atingido...
> 
> 
> Não sou muito adepto de posts com fotos/vídeos dos incêndios aqui no fórum, mas não posso deixar de partilhar um dos muitos álbuns de fotografias que encontrei no Facebook do incêndio que atingiu este concelho que me é tão próximo e que ficou reduzido a cinzas.
> ...


É bom que os membros e visitantes tenham noção desta tragédia!
Há muita gente que este acontecimento passou ao lado... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 10:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Há muito que não tinha condições para continuar, mas penso sinceramente que ela estava a pensar fazê-lo no fim dos fogos.



Sei que esta demissão não irá resolver nada nem fazer com que a situação de um dia para outro, mas há que assumir a situação e que, durante o seu mandato à frente do MAI, ocorram situação de tal forma graves que não permitiam a sua permanência como Ministra.
Um exemplo: alguém está numa fábrica responsável por uma máquina, a qual está sempre a encravar e a estragar material. O problema até já existia antes dessa pessoa assumir essa responsabilidade, mas como o patrão diz que se arranje de qualquer maneira, pois não há dinheiro para uma nova e, mesmo após as reparações e as afinações, a máquina continua na mesma, temos de tomar uma posição: deixar de ser responsável, atendendo às consequências. O "assobiar para o lado" só é possível se essa pessoa for "afilhado do patrão"... Infelizmente é o que se vê, dia-a-dia, na Administração Pública.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 10:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> É bom que os membros e visitantes tenham noção desta tragédia!
> Há muita gente que este acontecimento passou ao lado...



Há uma forma de que as pessoas se sensibilizem para este problema. Eu proponha dois dias por ano, para todos os Portugueses, com todos os direitos (vencimento/subsídio de refeição/despesas de deslocação) para promover a reflorestação das áreas afectadas e viagens "de estudo" para todos os alunos, de forma a educar as populações mais jovens para a defesa da natureza e promover a educação cívica.
Haverá quem diga: isso é impraticável, vamos pôr as criancinhas com traumas por causa da paisagem queimada, há quem não veja benefícios nisso... Não é bonito ver tudo queimado, tudo destruído, todas as populações sem esperança, mas será a única forma de "mentalizar" as populações para a tragédia que vivemos e, se não se fizer nada, voltaremos a viver.
É muito bonito dar-se roupas, electrodoméstidos, dinheiro, mas sujar as mãos com o negro da madeira queimada já não é tão maravilhoso...


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 10:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sei que esta demissão não irá resolver nada nem fazer com que a situação de um dia para outro, mas há que assumir a situação e que, durante o seu mandato à frente do MAI, ocorram situação de tal forma graves que não permitiam a sua permanência como Ministra.



Concordo.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2017 às 13:02)

Se ela já se tivesse demitido depois de Pedrógão, agora tinhamos o que tinha entrado a ter que demitir-se também... assim só foi uma


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 13:09)

*O Sec Estado Jorge Gomes também sai. Aliás saem os dois secretários de estado da Administração Interna.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 13:38)

*Água de Pataias, Alcobaça, contaminada com cinzas dos fogos arrastadas pela chuva*
18 out 2017 13:20

Os Serviços Municipalizados de Alcobaça solicitaram hoje às populações afetadas pelos incêndios para não beberem água da rede pública devido às cinzas arrastadas pelas chuvas dos dois últimos dias.
...  http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...da-com-cinzas-dos-fogos-arrastadas-pela-chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 15:07)

*Incêndios. Governo assume responsabilidade pelas mortes na tragédia de Pedrógão Grande*
18 out 2017 14:51

A Associação dos Familiares das Vítimas do Incêndio de Pedrógão Grande anunciou hoje que o Governo decidiu assumir as responsabilidades pelas pessoas que morreram no fogo de junho, através de um mecanismo extrajudicial de compensação.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 15:25)

Para que nunca esqueçamos este ano fatídico e porque também eu sofri na "pele" o que é um Incêndio Florestal de proporções gigantesca, aqui ficam algumas fotos do estado em que ficou toda a região desde Abrantes até Mação. Uma região belíssima, que ao longo dos anos foi moldada e destruída seja porque motivo for e porque razão for. Rivalidades e opiniões à parte, é tempo de olhar para o futuro e fundamentalmente de trabalharmos todos juntos em Prol do nosso bem mais precioso que é a Natureza.

*Abrançalha de Cima (Perto de Abrantes)*




































*Barragem de Belver & Ortiga*


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 15:26)

*Mação*


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 15:27)

*Torres Cimeira & Fundeira*







































































*Belver, Gavião & Alamal*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2017 às 15:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Carambas! Isto é a area toda que ardeu no dia 15 e 16 ?
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer que a Fraga da Pena ardeu? Estava um grande incêndio perto de Coja, eu fugi da Fraga da Pena, por aí, IC6, IP3 e Figueira da Foz durante a tarde.
> 
> Apanhei-os a todos ainda estavam a "começar"!


 Sim, Tanto a Fraga da Pena , como a Mata da Margaraça foram atingidas, não sei é verdadeiramente ainda a dimensão da destruição nas mesmas!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 15:40)

criz0r disse:


> Rivalidades e opiniões à parte, é tempo de olhar para o futuro e fundamentalmente de trabalharmos todos juntos em Prol do nosso bem mais precioso que é a Natureza.



É mesmo isso que é necessário: trabalhar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 15:43)

*Incêndios. Governo assume compensações pelas vítimas através de mecanismo extrajudicial*
18 out, 2017 - 14:55

Anúncio feito pela Associação dos Familiares das Vítimas de Pedrógão Grande, recebida pelo primeiro-ministro. Em São Bento, a associação exigiu a Costa um pedido público de desculpas e a imediata demissão de toda a cúpula da Protecção Civil
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/96097/inc...ves-de-mecanismo-extrajudicial?utm_source=rss


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Out 2017 às 16:38)

Os dois maiores incêndios de sempre em Portugal, que surgiram no mesmo dia, lado a lado. Uma velhinha com cifose agarra o nariz de uma cara deformada sorridente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 16:40)

robinetinidol disse:


> Os dois maiores incêndios de sempre em Portugal, que surgiram no mesmo dia, lado a lado. Uma velhinha com cifose agarra o nariz de uma cara deformada sorridente...


??? Desculpa lá, podias explicar melhor? Não entendi...


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 17:04)




----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Out 2017 às 17:31)

Orion disse:


>


 Muito triste


----------



## rokleon (18 Out 2017 às 18:32)

Um time lapse arrepiante...
https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/videos/2100146013541822/


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 19:09)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-de-florestas-queimados-diz-comissao-europeia

A comissão europeia diz que ardeu 519748 hectares de floresta.

Na 1ª quinzena de Outubro, arderam mais de 240000 hectares de floresta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2017 às 19:12)

Pessoal qual o link para ver a área ardida?obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2017 às 19:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal qual o link para ver a área ardida?obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/static/effis_current_situation/public/index.html#


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2017 às 20:25)

Eis a diferença entre uma paisagem linda e verdejante, para agora se ver um "mar negro".


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 20:49)

> The state’s second-wettest winter on record was followed by its hottest summer. Baked to tinder in the extreme heat, the abundant vegetation of spring became the kindling for these autumn fires.




*Power lines and electrical equipment are a leading cause of California wildfires*



> The average wildfire has also grown larger, burning under 25 acres in 1982, to over 100 acres now, according to data from the National Interagency Fire Center.





> According to a 2017 risk analysis by Verisk, 15% — or over two million — of California’s homes are concentrated in high or extremely high wildfire risk zones. Another 12% are located in moderate risk areas. This means more than a quarter of the state’s homes are at moderate to extremely high risk of being ravaged in an annual wildfire.


TM

Já vão em 42 os mortos e, pelo menos, 60 desaparecidos. O anterior recorde foi estabelecido em 1933 com 29 mortos.

Como já escrevi, os ibéricos têm uma relação diferente com o fogo do que os californianos daí que nem todas as comparações possam ser feitas. Cá, por exemplo, o eucalipto é o criminoso. Lá é apenas mais um fator de risco.

---

A partir do momento em que o presidente da ANPC dá informações falsas ao MAI e o primeiro não é imediatamente suspenso ou despedido, só há 3 opções:

- A MAI não sabia e o Joaquim tem que ser imediatamente despedido. A permanência da primeira fica em aberto;

- A MAI sabia mas não avisou o Costa nem despediu o Joaquim. A MAI e o Joaquim têm que ir para a rua;

- A MAI sabia e avisou o Costa tendo ambos decidido manter o Joaquim. Têm todos que ir para a rua.

Isto não é _politiquisse_. São factos.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 21:22)

Acrescento que, alegadamente, a Ministra pediu 'insistentemente' para sair depois de Pedrógão. Sendo assim a situação insustentável tem origem um pouco mais acima.

Mais, é indiferente se o novo MAI se chama Eduardo Cabrita ou Cabrita Eduardo.

Duvido que o MAI (estrutura) seja assim tão incompetente (mas quem sabe. Até pode ser). Durante estes meses todos não chegaram à conclusão que o Joaquim mentiu?

O Joaquim e o Albino têm que ser imediatamente purgados da ANPC. Se tivessem sido dispensados há mais tempo as consequências teriam sido menores. As novas mortes até podiam ter a desculpa da 'transição'. Com imaginação tudo tem justificação plausível.

Este país é um paraíso de aldrabões. Mais depressa vai-se para a rua por causa de licenciaturas do que crimes graves (como a falsificação/ocultação de informação).


----------



## robinetinidol (18 Out 2017 às 21:32)

120 000 na CA em 9 dias, aqui em 2 dias 240 000


----------



## LZP (18 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Orion disse:


> A partir do momento em que o presidente da ANPC dá informações falsas ao MAI e o primeiro não é imediatamente suspenso ou despedido, só há 3 opções:
> 
> - A MAI não sabia e o Joaquim tem que ser imediatamente despedido. A permanência da primeira fica em aberto;
> 
> ...



Não falta aí uma outra opção ? Do governo é que veio a ordem para os boys ocultarem informação


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2017 às 00:45)

O nº de hectares ardidos passou o número extremo de 2003?


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Out 2017 às 01:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O nº de hectares ardidos passou o número extremo de 2003?


Pelo EFFIS, passou e muito. Mas deve reduzir, pois inflacciona sempre um bocado. Mas acima de 425 000 será, quase de certeza.


----------



## baojoao (19 Out 2017 às 09:42)

No mapa do EFFIS ainda falta zona ardida pelo menos na minha zona. O que ardeu na Pinoca e Santar não está lá


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2017 às 10:34)

Notícia de última hora: 
- Está neste momento a passar em rodapé na RTP3, que segundo a Antena1, 
o número de mortos provocados pelos incêndios do fim-de-semana subiu para 44!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 10:39)

Thomar disse:


> Notícia de última hora:
> - Está neste momento a passar em rodapé na RTP3, que segundo a Antena1,
> o número de mortos provocados pelos incêndios do fim-de-semana subiu para 44!


Eu sei que ainda havia um desaparecido, e havia 16 feridos graves... terrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 10:42)

*Antigo comandante da Proteção Civil terá desviado meios dos incêndios*
Miguel SilvaJORNAL I19/10/2017 09:37
2166 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
O comandante demitiu-se na sequência da polémica relacionada com as equivalências na sua licenciatura

Rui Esteves, antigo Comandante Operacional da Proteção Civil terá desviado meios do grande incêndio de Mação, em julho.

A notícia foi avançada esta terça-feira pela TSF, que teve acesso ao documento que compila a atuação das autoridades nos incêndios e que o Ministério da Administração Interna encaminhou para Vasco Estrela, presidente da autarquia de Mação. E foi o autarca que levantou as suspeitas de que teria havido um desvio dos meios nos incêndios, levando a um impacto negativo no combate às chamas. 

De acordo com a TSF, o Comandante retirou o Grupo de Reforço para Incêndios Florestais vindo de Aveiro do cenário de operações e o desvio de meios aconteceu na altura em que as chamas estavam ativas há cerca de 20 horas, num dia devastador para o concelho. Rui Esteves defendeu-se dizendo que a decisão de retirar os meios foi tomada antes de o fogo fugir do controlo.

Vasco Estrela enviou uma queixa à Inspeção-Geral da Administração Interna que passará a investigar a ação do ex-comadante.

Recorde-se que o comandante demitiu-se do cargo, na sequência da polémica relacionada com as equivalências na sua licenciatura.

Arderam 18 mil hectares em Mação, incluindo 15 casas habitadas. As chamas atingiram 50 localidades e obrigaram à evacuação de 200 pessoas. https://ionline.sapo.pt/585211


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Out 2017 às 10:59)

Copiado do mural de João Paulo Henriques

Inacreditável! 
Hoje de manhã quando fomos distribuir os alimentos às pessoas vítimas dos incêndios na zona de Oliveira do Hospital, encontramos uma aldeia chamada Anceriz no concelho de arganil que metade estava destruida.
Não se via ninguém,até que decidimos ir bater às portas das casas que não estavam queimadas para saber se precisavam de mantimentos. 
Na primeira senhora que nos abriu a porta, perguntámos se precisava de comida ou água, ela de imediato começou a chorar compulsivamente a dizer que não tinha àgua para beber,não tinha comida nem electricidade à 2dias e que tínhamos sido os primeiros de fora a chegar.
A senhora tinha os braços e as pernas com ferimentos de queimaduras e sem estarem tratados.
Perguntamos se tinha mais pessoas ali a precisar e ela de imediato disse que ía chamar
as outras pessoas.
De repente começam pessoas a vir rua abaixo na nossa direcção a chorar a pedir principalmente água que estavam com sede!
Como é possível isto estar a acontecer????
De seguida fomos a Oliveira do Hospital e avisamos o posto da protecção civil que aquela aldeia estava metade destruida e com as pessoas naquela situação. 
Um dos senhores da protecção civil ainda me perguntou se eu estava a falar a sério! 
COMO ISTO É POSSIVEL ESTAR A ACONTECER!
Para que não haja dúvidas do que aconteceu, pois estão pessoas a quem não interessa a verdade e estão a pressionar para apagar isto,vejam os meus diretos!
Hoje eles,amanhã podemos ser nós! 
Juntos somos mais fortes!


----------



## spitfire (19 Out 2017 às 11:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Antigo comandante da Proteção Civil terá desviado meios dos incêndios*



No incêndio de Mação havia alguma ocorrência grave em castelo Branco? O da Gardunha não foi nessa altura pois não ?





baojoao disse:


> No mapa do EFFIS ainda falta zona ardida pelo menos na minha zona. O que ardeu na Pinoca e Santar não está lá



Há uma língua queimada que vai quase até Santar. Evoluiu mais para norte do que aparece ?
Na zona de Tondela parece-me que foi mais para norte do que aparece. Acho que andava alguém aqui de Molelos, deve saber se passou para norte de Molelos ou não.
E o intervalo entre Tondela e Vouzela, a zona de Campo de Besteiros, como conseguiram parar ali o incêndio? Apareceram mais meios? Campos agrícolas ? Área ardida há poucos anos ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 11:43)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Copiado do mural de João Paulo Henriques
> 
> Inacreditável!
> Hoje de manhã quando fomos distribuir os alimentos às pessoas vítimas dos incêndios na zona de Oliveira do Hospital, encontramos uma aldeia chamada Anceriz no concelho de arganil que metade estava destruida.
> ...


Olha tens algum link desta fonte que possas postar? Acredito que a situação em Oliveira do Hospital esteja caótica mas isto é inadmissível! Muito obrigado por postares isto!


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 11:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha tens algum link desta fonte que possas postar? Acredito que a situação em Oliveira do Hospital esteja caótica mas isto é inadmissível! Muito obrigado por postares isto!



Sim, vai haver muito oportunismo/sensacionalismo de parte a parte nos próximos tempos. Não dou muita credibilidade a esses post's nas redes sociais e duvido muito da veracidade disso. Espero não estar enganado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 11:49)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, vai haver muito oportunismo/sensacionalismo de parte a parte nos próximos tempos. Não dou muita credibilidade a esses post's nas redes sociais e duvido muito da veracidade disso. Espero não estar enganado.


Pois eu tb espero... eu tb pensei nisso mas com nomes de terras e tudo...


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Out 2017 às 11:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha tens algum link desta fonte que possas postar? Acredito que a situação em Oliveira do Hospital esteja caótica mas isto é inadmissível! Muito obrigado por postares isto!


Tenho algo por aqui
https://www.facebook.com/joaopaulo.henriques.94?fref=search


----------



## baojoao (19 Out 2017 às 11:57)

Sim ardeu mais. O fogo seguiu em direção ao campo do S.C. Santar, onde ainda queimou a parte de trás e seguiu por fazendas contornando Santar, pela encosta do Rio Dão, ardendo até à zona da Ponte Pinoca . Da Ponte Pinoca ainda ardeu um bocado na estrada para Casal Sancho e também ardeu já no concelho de Viseu, logo após à ponte junto às casa e depois junto ao Rio em direção a Pindelo.



spitfire disse:


> No incêndio de Mação havia alguma ocorrência grave em castelo Branco? O da Gardunha não foi nessa altura pois não ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baojoao (19 Out 2017 às 12:07)

Terá ardido algo como isto(vermelho). Não será muito exato, mas...


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2017 às 12:45)

spitfire disse:


> E o intervalo entre Tondela e Vouzela, a zona de Campo de Besteiros, como conseguiram parar ali o incêndio? Apareceram mais meios? Campos agrícolas ? Área ardida há poucos anos ?



Penso que o que parou o fogo nessa zona foi a chegada da precipitação. Se tivesse havido mais umas horas com fluxo de Sul sem precipitação, com vento forte e seco, e o fogo teria ameaçado a cidade de Viseu.


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2017 às 14:08)

Aqui ao lado, em Espanha, um homem gravou o momento em que um grupo organizado ateou fogo a uma floresta em Arbo, na Galiza. Entende-se que é um grupo organizado devido à forma como os focos, do mesmo incêndio, vão surgindo.

Esta é a prova de que um incêndio não tem apenas uma mão criminosa, pode ter várias. Neste caso, percebe-se que existe mais do que uma pessoa, uma vez que, em poucos minutos aparecem cinco pequenas fogueiras, em linha reta e à mesma distância ao longo da lateral de uma montanha.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2017 às 14:34)

huguh disse:


> Aqui ao lado, em Espanha, um homem gravou o momento em que um grupo organizado ateou fogo a uma floresta em Arbo, na Galiza. Entende-se que é um grupo organizado devido à forma como os focos, do mesmo incêndio, vão surgindo.
> 
> Esta é a prova de que um incêndio não tem apenas uma mão criminosa, pode ter várias. Neste caso, percebe-se que existe mais do que uma pessoa, uma vez que, em poucos minutos aparecem cinco pequenas fogueiras, em linha reta e à mesma distância ao longo da lateral de uma montanha.



Já é a 2ª vez que isto é publicado aqui no MeteoPT, tratam-se de projeções de material incandescente, que em condições propicias podem facilmente originar novos focos de incêndio.

Eu não nego que haja incendiarismo, mas não é esse o ponto central da problemática dos incêndios, quem pensar o contrário lamento, mas está enganado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2017 às 15:10)

huguh disse:


> Aqui ao lado, em Espanha, um homem gravou o momento em que um grupo organizado ateou fogo a uma floresta em Arbo, na Galiza. Entende-se que é um grupo organizado devido à forma como os focos, do mesmo incêndio, vão surgindo.
> 
> Esta é a prova de que um incêndio não tem apenas uma mão criminosa, pode ter várias. Neste caso, percebe-se que existe mais do que uma pessoa, uma vez que, em poucos minutos aparecem cinco pequenas fogueiras, em linha reta e à mesma distância ao longo da lateral de uma montanha.


Esse vídeo já tem uns anos! 
A meu ver são projecções!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (19 Out 2017 às 15:37)

Não sei se alguém já colocou aqui este vídeo, se já peço desculpa. Encontrei-o agora e achei por bem divulga-lo.
   Nele é bem percetível o aumento da força do vento à medida que o fogo se aproxima.

Incêndio queixoperra mação momentos de terror com a chegada das chamas 16 agosto 2017


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 16:24)

@Cinza  mas que brutalidade! Não tinha visto isto ainda, é realmente impossível fazer seja o que for perante este cenário.
Rajadas muito provavelmente a tocar os 100km/h, mato extremamente seco e chamas de quase 30m de altura é absolutamente demoníaco.
Nesse vídeo também é perceptível as centenas de projecções pelo ar, provavelmente a origem de boa parte dos fogos naquelas localidades.

Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2017 às 17:02)

Tenho 37 anos, e em 2003 tinha 23! recordo esse verão com profunda tristeza ,e lembro.me de muita coisa como se ainda fosse hoje! Foi um verão escaldante , com temperaturas muito acima da média  durante quase 1 mês e meio seguido, trovoadas secas, ventos fortíssimos, enfim,horrível! Estava a fazer uma road trip com amigos e por onde quer que tenha passado vi muitos, e grandes incêndios, destruição da nossa floresta , património e muito , muito sofrimento por parte das populações! Na altura era notório que o nosso dispositivo para combate a IF não estava preparado para aquele flagelo , tais o número de ignições que existiu! 14  anos volvidos nunca pensei assistir de novo a isto tudo, mas de um forma bem mais trágica! As mais de 100 mortes , e o recorde absoluto de área ardida , tal como de prejuízos ainda eles incalculáveis falam por si! mas deste vez com uma diferença bastante maior! Começando pelo dispositivo de combate a IF que não tem sequer comparações para quem sem lembra , na altura um TO de grande complexidade tinha no máximo 300, 400 OP no terreno, este ano chegámos a ter 1200! o verão desse ano foi sem dúvida bem mais severo que o deste ano, tirando a "pontualidade do dia 17" Junho , data do IF de Pedrógão, em 2003 tivémos essas temperaturas dias e dias seguidos! Para mim a única coisa semelhante, e que pode entre esse ano de 2003, e já agora 2005 com 2017 e sem dúvida a seca severa que o pais atravessa! Para mim Pedrógão foi um fenómeno completamente novo, acho que ninguém nunca imaginou que aquilo fosse possível acontecer, mas será esta a nossa nova realidade se não mudarmos tanta e tanta coisa!! deixo-vos aqui apenas uma para reflectirmos!! Durante a fase Charlie quantas vitimas mortais tivemos  nos combates ao IF?!! Apenas uma!! Por isso a minha conclusão é muito simples, sim! apostar na prevenção, sim! campanhas de sensibilização! a seguir a 2003 quem não se lembra do PORTUGAL SEM FOGOS DEPENDE DE TODOS! onde é que isso anda, só nos arquivos! mas acima de tudo precisamos de profissionalizar o nossos bombeiros e te.los sempre disponíveis para quando forem precisos, a nossa força aérea pronta para o mesmo propósito , e tenho quase a certeza que se assim já tivesse sido este ano muitas destas pessoas não tinham morrido! de lembrar que muito do incêndios do passado Domingo não tiveram o ataque inicial  que deveriam ter tido, e depois muitos deles, e outros que foram surgindo arderam livremente durante horas , muitos deles apenas combatidos apenas por populações! e o teria sido de nós se não tivesse chuvido!! Mas não posso terminar sem deixar os meus sentimentos a todas as famílias que perderam alguém, e um grande bem haja ao nossos grandes e enormes bombeiros! Um grande obrigado a esses heróis sem capa!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Cinza disse:


> Não sei se alguém já colocou aqui este vídeo, se já peço desculpa. Encontrei-o agora e achei por bem divulga-lo.
> Nele é bem percetível o aumento da força do vento à medida que o fogo se aproxima.
> 
> Incêndio queixoperra mação momentos de terror com a chegada das chamas 16 agosto 2017



Video impressionante, neste sim, vêem-se bem as projecções.

Realmente com esta velocidade não há muito a fazer. Era amarrar os tipos que fazem isto (intencionalmente) a um pinheiro já ardido, e fazer-lhes o mesmo que fazem às matas..não voltavam a repetir " a gracinha". Desculpem esta postura ou "desabafo algo radical". Não, não sou a favor da pena de morte, mas ás vezes repenso se não será o melhor em certos casos extremos ( como o crime de fogo posto) Tanta vida destruída, tantas casas, propriedades, animais, empresas, sonhos etc etc ..por causa de um bando de  terroristas do fogo...que não olham a meios para atingir os seus obscuros fins..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Out 2017 às 18:03)

E só de pensar que para a semana pode acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu domingo , há muitas pessoas que estão em escritórios a desfrutar do ar condicionado , mas aquelas pessoas que estão lá opé dos incêndios é que trabalham de verdade , tão a proteger o que aquilo é seu , enquanto que há ainda pessoas más que só gostam disto , para além da seca que temos tido também .


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 20:01)

*O presidente da Protecção Civil Joaquim Leitão demitiu-se com efeitos imediatos. 

já vai tarde...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 20:18)

A comissão Europeia vai estudar como fazer uma força de protecção civil europeia.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Desde a sua nomeação inicial já havia críticas sobre o modo de atuação dele, deve ser das demissões mais transformativas.


----------



## keipha (19 Out 2017 às 21:16)

Alguém me consegue indicar onde posso consultar o histórico de fogos dos últimos dias, nomeadamente o início dos mesmos? Obrigado

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 21:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E só de pensar que para a semana pode acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu domingo , há muitas pessoas que estão em escritórios a desfrutar do ar condicionado , mas aquelas pessoas que estão lá opé dos incêndios é que trabalham de verdade , tão a proteger o que aquilo é seu , enquanto que há ainda pessoas más que só gostam disto , para além da seca que temos tido também .



Acaba por ser um sentimento de impotência horrível. Ver aquelas imagens à distância e nada poder fazer para ajudar. 
Espero que os modelos sejam meigos com Portugal nas próximas saídas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2017 às 21:47)

A morte de um rei 


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2017 às 21:53)

keipha disse:


> Alguém me consegue indicar onde posso consultar o histórico de fogos dos últimos dias, nomeadamente o início dos mesmos? Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



Se tiveres paciência de percorrer esta página de facebook até domingo, certamente encontrarás as horas: https://www.facebook.com/ocorrenciasactivas/


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 21:57)

criz0r disse:


> Acaba por ser um sentimento de impotência horrível. Ver aquelas imagens à distância e nada poder fazer para ajudar.
> Espero que os modelos sejam meigos com Portugal nas próximas saídas.


Na verdade esse sentimento de impotência pode diminuir se, por exemplo, ajudarmos fazendo voluntariado, principalmente na parte da gestão de todos os mantimentos doados porque mistura-se águas com roupas, e comidas enlatadas com armários e móveis, etc...
Resumindo, uma confusão.
Mas claro, só quem tem muito tempo livre é que poderá ajudar neste sentido.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 22:05)

http://vitorbaiameteo.pt/2017/10/19/meteorologia-nos-grandes-incendios/

Fonte: Vitorbaiameteo.pt 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Interessante @joselamego , um site a seguir com atenção.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 22:29)

criz0r disse:


> Interessante @joselamego , um site a seguir com atenção.
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha


O vitorbaia é um especialista da montanha e condições meteorológicas da serra 
O contributo dele é importante é uma mais valia para a prevenção de incêndios e ele está disponível a ajudar os especialistas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2017 às 22:34)

"Um condutor seguia no ic8 e viu engenho  agarrado as árvores a pingar fogo"

A sic tem o vídeo!!
Será revelado amanha!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 23:16)

*PJ detém pastor indiciado por grande incêndio florestal em Cinfães*
19.10.2017 às 20h01

*Polícia Judiciária do norte deteve, esta quinta-feira, um homem de 36 anos, suspeito de ter provocado um incêncio que dizimou 175 hectares de floresta, entre 3 e 6 de outubro, e colocou em risco uma zona de habitações*
... http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...iado-por-grande-incendio-florestal-em-Cinfaes


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2017 às 23:35)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...ercados-pelas-chamas/59e90a3f0cf271750e9f7b31



Numa situação destas, nem 700 operacionais. Ventos com rajadas claramente superiores a 50 km/h e constantes por vezes bastam para o fogo se propagar incontrolavelmente.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 23:40)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2017 às 00:06)

O mesmo autarca esteve errado esta manhã quando revelou mais duas mortes que afinal não aconteceram porque ouviu de um desabafo de familiares e não do INEM/ANPC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Orion disse:


>


*Incêndios. Número de mortes aumenta para 43*

Os incêndios que assolaram praticamente o país inteiro durante este fim de semana já fizeram 43 vítimas mortais, adiantou a adjunta do comando nacional da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, Patrícia Gaspar.

Recorde-se que durante o dia de hoje, a Câmara Municipal de Oliveira do Hospital pediu desculpa, por ter “passado uma informação errada”, acerca do número de mortes nos incêndios de domingo.

Segundo afirmou uma fonte da autarquia à agência Lusa, a informação de que os dois feridos que estavam nos hospitais de Coimbra tinham morrido foi comunicada por familiares ao início desta manhã de quarta-feira e por isso é que foi transmitida a mensagem de que o número de vítimas subiria para 44.

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/585317/inc-ndios-n-mero-de-mortes-aumenta-para-43


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2017 às 00:19)

Lembrei me do membro @Manmarlopes da Coja,Arganil esperemos que esteja "tudo bem".


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2017 às 10:08)

Não quero agoirar nada, mas esta semana as condições para os incêndios voltam a estar bem presentes...
Esperemos que os incendiários não se lembrem de voltar a atear fogos...


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2017 às 10:11)

*Muita atenção:*

*Vítimas dos incêndios devem estar atentos aos burlões. 
Há falsos funcionários da EDP no terreno*
20 out, 2017 - 07:46

A presença de pessoas mal intencionadas foi detectada pela GNR.
A Câmara de Pampilhosa da Serra alertou a população contra possíveis burlões, após os graves incêndios que atingiram a zona. De acordo com o presidente da autarquia, José Brito, a GNR detectou a presença de pessoas a percorrer as aldeias do concelho fazendo-se passar por funcionários da EDP com o objectivo de assaltar.

“Tivemos um alerta da GNR, dando-nos conhecimento que há burlões no terreno, aproveitando-se desta situação mais débil das pessoas a fim de roubar as pessoas, tentar de alguma forma prejudicá-las”, explicou.

O autarca acrescenta que além de falsos funcionário da EDP, os burlões apresentam-se também como familiares de vítimas dos incêndios.

A autarquia apela à comunidade para que “não abram a porta a qualquer pessoa, que se certifiquem da identidade das pessoas e da entidade que representam, não por palavras mas por documentos”.

De acordo com o mais recente balanço feito pela Protecção Civil, na sequência dos incêndios de domingo morreram 43 pessoas e cerca de 70 ficaram feridas, mais de uma dezena das quais graves.

Os fogos obrigaram a evacuar localidades, a realojar as populações e a cortar o trânsito em dezenas de estradas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2017 às 10:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Não quero agoirar nada, mas esta semana as condições para os incêndios voltam a estar bem presentes...
> Esperemos que os incendiários não se lembrem de voltar a atear fogos...


Aqui no litoral norte choveu bem e continua a chover...estou mais descansado nesse aspecto! Resta saber se nas zonas mais críticas chover bem..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2017 às 10:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Não quero agoirar nada, mas esta semana as condições para os incêndios voltam a estar bem presentes...
> Esperemos que os incendiários não se lembrem de voltar a atear fogos...



Agora está tudo molhado, é impossível o cenário repetir-se na próxima semana. Pode haver incêndios obviamente, mas sem hipótese atingir tais proporções.


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2017 às 10:35)

joselamego disse:


> O vitorbaia é um especialista da montanha e condições meteorológicas da serra
> O contributo dele é importante é uma mais valia para a prevenção de incêndios e ele está disponível a ajudar os especialistas !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ele tem registo aqui no MeteoPT, pena que não seja um membro regular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2017 às 12:12)

Com vento de leste, em um dia seca tudo. Ainda, ontem à tarde, entre Olhão e Tavira pela EN125 contei pelo menos umas 8 fogueiras nos terrenos, com o bom tempo e calor na próxima semana, vai ser um festim de queimadas por esse país fora. 

São os tais terroristas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2017 às 12:51)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...-de-atear-fogo-no-fundao?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 13:00)

Eu cá não sei se são Terroristas ou não, o certo é que as coisas vão começando a aparecer de forma sistemática e não me parece de todo que seja tudo "Tretas & Montagens":

http://www.tafixe.com/2017/10/19/vi...e-forma-suspeita-junto-a-pedrogao-pequeno.php


----------



## Hawk (20 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Este ano já foram detidas 91 pessoas por suspeita de fogo posto. No entanto, e daquilo que se sabe até ao momento, nenhuma pertence a uma rede de crime organizado.

Será preciso grandes aparatos tecnológicos tipo Star Wars para pegar fogo à floresta? Era bom que fosse verdade, significava que isso estaria ao dispor de um pequeno grupo de pessoas o que facilitaria a investigação.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 13:32)

@Hawk 

Crime organizado, rede terrorista mesmo que possa existir é algo que o cidadão comum nunca irá saber. Ou também acreditas na história do Bin Laden?

Quanto à tecnologia ui, nem vou tocar nesse assunto. Já vi muita coisa por ai.


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2017 às 14:29)

No telejornal da RTP1 ouvi um testemunho de uma senhora de uma das aldeias que arderam na Pampilhosa da Serra a relatar que passou por cima dela e da sua casa o que chamou de "balão de fogo".
Será que neste tipo de incêndios e com a intensidade que todos vimos, haverá alguns fenómenos ainda desconhecidos? É que ela falou num "balão de fogo", não apenas em chamas ou detritos a arder. Não sei de mais alguém ouviu. É que me chamou a atenção este pormenor.
Alguém ouviu falar alguma vez de semelhante coisa ou terá uma ideia do que será?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Angelstorm disse:


> No telejornal da RTP1 ouvi um testemunho de uma senhora de uma das aldeias que arderam na Pampilhosa da Serra a relatar que passou por cima dela e da sua casa o que chamou de "balão de fogo".
> Será que neste tipo de incêndios e com a intensidade que todos vimos, haverá alguns fenómenos ainda desconhecidos? É que ela falou num "balão de fogo", não apenas em chamas ou detritos a arder. Não sei de mais alguém ouviu. É que me chamou a atenção este pormenor.
> Alguém ouviu falar alguma vez de semelhante coisa ou terá uma ideia do que será?


Não é a primeira vez... já ouvi várias vezes este tipo de testemunho.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 14:59)

Já venho a ouvir isso desde o ano passado. E não são só 2 ou 3 relatos isolados, são vários. No incêndio que deflagrou na minha aldeia a conversa foi a mesma.
Não acredito, que haja aqui alguma conspiração e muito menos Terrorismo, mas uma coisa é certa as pessoas não falam só por falar e se não acreditarmos nas pessoas estamos bem tramados. Não consigo de maneira nenhuma acreditar, que todos estes fogos tenham sido exclusivamente obra de queimadas negligentes e projecções.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 15:02)

criz0r disse:


> Já venho a ouvir isso desde o ano passado. E não são só 2 ou 3 relatos isolados, são vários. No incêndio que deflagrou na minha aldeia a conversa foi a mesma.
> Não acredito, que haja aqui alguma conspiração e muito menos Terrorismo, mas uma coisa é certa as pessoas não falam só por falar e se não acreditarmos nas pessoas estamos bem tramados. Não consigo de maneira nenhuma acreditar, que todos estes fogos tenham sido exclusivamente obra de queimadas negligentes e projecções.


Eu para mim são os madeireiros... alguns. Isto e as queimadas.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 16:16)

*PJ não acredita em crime organizado nos incêndios*

Esqueci-me de ver se o diretor da PJ é militante _da direita_ portanto quem sabe? O PPC ainda pode ser o líder.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 16:18)




----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 16:35)

Orion disse:


> *PJ não acredita em crime organizado nos incêndios*
> 
> Esqueci-me de ver se o diretor da PJ é militante _da direita_ portanto quem sabe? O PPC ainda pode ser o líder.



Essa afirmação é do género "Kennedy foi assassinado pela CIA" Será que o director da CIA era Republicano?

Só rir de facto.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 17:00)




----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 17:05)

criz0r disse:


> Essa afirmação é do género "Kennedy foi assassinado pela CIA" Será que o director da CIA era Republicano?



Isso quer dizer que o PPC contratou, alegadamente claro, gente de esquerda para incendiar a mata?


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 17:12)

Orion disse:


> Isso quer dizer que o PPC contratou, alegadamente claro, gente de esquerda para incendiar a mata?



É isso tudo e mais alguma coisa. Isto é, se achares que o Partido Democrata Norte-Americano é de Direita és capaz de ter razão.

Google it.


----------



## Cinza (20 Out 2017 às 17:25)

Já viram este video??

'Diabo de fogo' filmado por bombeiro em Arganil Vitor Hugo captou fenómeno raro durante incêndio em Cepos.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/diabo-de-fogo-filmado-por-bombeiro-em-arganil?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 17:28)

*Bombeiros querem militar à frente da Proteção Civil*
20.10.2017 às 10h06

 

*O presidente da Associação Nacional de Bombeiros Profissionais defende que deve existir uma relação direta com todas as forças armadas, forças de segurança e bombeiros*
... http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-10-20-Bombeiros-querem-militar-a-frente-da-Protecao-Civil


----------



## Cinza (20 Out 2017 às 17:31)

Angelstorm disse:


> No telejornal da RTP1 ouvi um testemunho de uma senhora de uma das aldeias que arderam na Pampilhosa da Serra a relatar que passou por cima dela e da sua casa o que chamou de "balão de fogo".
> Será que neste tipo de incêndios e com a intensidade que todos vimos, haverá alguns fenómenos ainda desconhecidos? É que ela falou num "balão de fogo", não apenas em chamas ou detritos a arder. Não sei de mais alguém ouviu. É que me chamou a atenção este pormenor.
> Alguém ouviu falar alguma vez de semelhante coisa ou terá uma ideia do que será?



No programa queridas manhas da sic esta semana (dia 17) foi ao programa uma senhora que levou esse dispositivo incendiário.

Aos interessados podem ver neste vídeo a partir do minuto 07:50

http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/querid...017-10-17-Atualidade-Criminal---17-de-Outubro


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2017 às 17:33)

Orion disse:


>


Chega a ser impressionante o quanto o fumo dos incêndios percorreu...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2017 às 17:50)

Sendo o crime de fogo posto intencionalmente um acto de terrorismo, eu não tenho dúvidas em classificar esta "gente" como terroristas, se é terrorismo organizado, isso já não sei, mas tanto é terrorista, o que pega fogo á mata pago por alguém para o fazer, como o "Tio Manel " lá da terra que acordou mal disposto e quer vingar-se da vizinhança..

Terrorismo:

*Terrorismo* é o uso de violência, física ou psicológica  *através de ataques localizados a elementos ou instalações de um governo ou da população governada,* *de modo a incutir medo, pânico e, assim, obter efeitos psicológicos que ultrapassem largamente o círculo das **vítimas**, incluindo, antes, o resto da população do território*. 

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorismo


Ora, basta ver os incêndios este ano, e aqueles que foram acto criminoso intencional, e que eventualmente  causaram esta mortandade e destruição toda, para se enquadrarem perfeitamente na definição de terrorismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Sendo o crime de fogo posto intencionalmente um acto de terrorismo, eu não tenho dúvidas em classificar esta "gente" como terroristas, se é terrorismo organizado, isso já não sei, mas tanto é terrorista, o que pega fogo á mata pago por alguém para o fazer, como o "Tio Manel " lá da terra que acordou mal disposto e quer vingar-se da vizinhança..
> 
> Terrorismo:
> 
> ...


Concordo a 100%!


----------



## jonas (20 Out 2017 às 17:58)

Snifa disse:


> Sendo o crime de fogo posto intencionalmente um acto de terrorismo, eu não tenho dúvidas em classificar esta "gente" como terroristas, se é terrorismo organizado, isso já não sei, mas tanto é terrorista, o que pega fogo á mata pago por alguém para o fazer, como o "Tio Manel " lá da terra que acordou mal disposto e quer vingar-se da vizinhança..
> 
> Terrorismo:
> 
> ...


Também concordo.


----------



## Hawk (20 Out 2017 às 18:18)

É possível que as coisas caminhem nesse sentido. Sinceramente, não gostava de estar no papel dos juristas. Qual a distinção entre um "terrorista" que deliberadamente pega fogo para ver a floresta a arder, o aparato em torno do seu combate, etc. (típico pirómano) e o terrorista que deliberadamente pega fogo à floresta para incutir mal, sofrimento e morte nos outros?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Vai dar agora na sic 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Um condutor seguia no ic8 e viu engenho  agarrado as árvores a pingar fogo"
> 
> A sic tem o vídeo!!
> Será revelado amanha!


Vai dar agora na sic

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2017 às 19:01)

Agradecemos que este teor de discussão seja feito no outro tópico destinado ao efeito. 
Obrigado


Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2017 às 19:07)

*Subiu para 44 o nº de mortos dos incêndios.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Hoje, mesmo com os aguaceiros fracos no Algarve, houve dois incêndios no Algarve, devido a queimadas. 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2017/10/2-incendios-lavram-na-serra-algarvia.html


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2017 às 23:49)

criz0r disse:


> Já venho a ouvir isso desde o ano passado. E não são só 2 ou 3 relatos isolados, são vários. No incêndio que deflagrou na minha aldeia a conversa foi a mesma.
> Não acredito, que haja aqui alguma conspiração e muito menos Terrorismo, mas uma coisa é certa as pessoas não falam só por falar e se não acreditarmos nas pessoas estamos bem tramados. Não consigo de maneira nenhuma acreditar, que todos estes fogos tenham sido exclusivamente obra de queimadas negligentes e projecções.



Não tenho duvidas que há crime, mas é criminalidade dispersa e com os mais variados motivos, seja vandalismo, interesse madeireiro, pressão imobiliária etc, a hipótese de incendiarismo organizado em larga escala com o objetivo de destruir ou desestabilizar o País não acredito, nem me parece verosímil. 

Mas criz0r não tenhas duvidas que muitos dos incêndio do fim-de-semana passado foram queimadas negligentes, na véspera de chover é comum o pessoal fazer queimadas, o pior é quando chuva não ocorre, ou chega tarde de mais (foi o que aconteceu desta vez), isto aliado ao fluxo de Sul do Ophelia com vento quente e seco.


----------



## Cinza (21 Out 2017 às 09:57)

*Meteorologia alertou para elevado perigo de incêndio três dias antes da tragédia*

Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera avisou que domingo ia ser o dia mais perigoso do ano para a ocorrência de incêndios, mas alerta foi desvalorizado.

https://www.publico.pt/2017/10/21/s...89746?page=/&pos=1&b=stories_cover__regular_b


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 14:00)

*Proteção Civil reforça meios por causa do calor*
21 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 - 13:28


A decisão foi tomada depois do alerta do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera relativo ao regresso das altas temperaturas até quarta-feira.
... https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/-protecao-civil-reforca-meios-por-causa-do-calor-8862184.html


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 14:17)

Raciocínio habitual  *Why can't California control the wildfires?*

Raciocínio pouco habitual  *ISIS Celebrates California Wildfires Death Toll as Supporters Suggest Ways to Make It Worse*

Seria de esperar que as acusações de terrorismo na Califórnia fossem anuais. Mas não são. E é com cenas periódicas como esta (2015):

http://www.newsweek.com/isis-celebrate-california-wildfire-death-toll-689937


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 14:48)

(a anomalia em F é igual em C)

Na Califórnia não tem havido uma grande variação de longo termo na precipitação (isto não exclui alterações no regime da precipitação tendo em conta a existência dos rios atmosféricos mas não há dados para isto). A temperatura é que tem subido bastante (e o anticiclone semi-permanente em nada ajuda).











Lá, como cá, o clima californiano é extremamente famoso pelo sol e pelo calor. Do meu conhecimento não há grandes queixas relativamente a isso. 

No cenário geral os incêndios são 'danos colaterais'. Hão-de diminuir quando não houver mais floresta para torrar.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 15:01)

Orion disse:


> Na Califórnia não tem havido uma grande variação de longo termo na precipitação (isto não exclui alterações no regime da precipitação tendo em conta a existência dos rios atmosféricos mas não há dados para isto).



Claro que há diferenças internas e o sul é basicamente deserto. No nordeste (bacias interiores):






Se 0.15 polegadas são 3.8 milímetros, está-se a assistir a uma queda de 1.5 polegadas (38 milímetros) por século. Isto é bastante relevante quando a precipitação média é de 20.62 polegadas (524 milímetros). A construção das barragens apenas minimiza o impacto do grande crescimento não só da população como da agricultura (a Califórnia é o principal produtor agrícola do país). A temperatura mais elevada também impede uma maior acumulação de neve nas montanhas que são a reserva primária de água para o verão.


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Out 2017 às 15:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 15:42)

*Altice vai enterrar cabos de rede de comunicações*
21 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 - 14:29


A Altice e a Infraestruturas de Portugal chegaram a um acordo para enterrar os fios das telecomunicações na zona dos incêndios de junho que deflagraram em Pedrógão Grande e nas zonas próximas.
... https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/altice-vai-enterrar-cabos-de-rede-de-comunicacoes-8862279.html


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 16:39)

Aviso da ANPC. Não escreviam há uns meses.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 16:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aviso da ANPC. Não escreviam há uns meses.


Muito bem!..assim se começa a mudar aos poucos, o IPMA alertou e a Proteção Civil só tem que cumprir a sua parte ...isto é para o bem e proteção das populações !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 17:51)

*Estado reforça posição acionista no SIRESP e admite controlo total*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
17:30
*As medidas foram anunciadas pelo ministro do Planeamento e das Infraestruturas, Pedro Marques, numa conferência de imprensa.*
... http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...siresp-e-admite-a-prazo-controlo-total-223995


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 17:56)

As queimadas também se descontrolam facilmente. Em curso por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2017 às 19:41)

Uma imagem muito triste e desoladora, que não é do nosso país, mas quem sabe quantos animais não terão por aí carbonizados, pelo nosso Portugal.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 19:56)

Pelo lado positivo, agora o Jorge Gomes tem tempo livre para ensinar aos comuns mortais como é que estes se podem tornar bombeiros de intervenção rápida. Tendo em conta a meteorologia prevista, a malta bem vai precisar.

Já a Constança, com alguma sorte, ainda vê o fumo dos incêndios nos voos (de chegada e/ou de ida) integrantes das suas férias. As fotos têm sempre sucesso na 'net mas não lhe recomendo as _selfies_.

---



> Além destas medidas, vai ser implementado "um projecto de voluntariado jovem para natureza e para as florestas", prevendo envolver no próximo ano 10 mil jovens, entre os 18 e os 30 anos, na sensibilização da comunidade para as questões da proteção da natureza, anunciou o tutelar da pasta do Ambiente.
> 
> De acordo com João Matos Fernandes, o investimento total que será realizado neste âmbito será de "aproximadamente 20 milhões de euros".



Em PT ainda não se adotou o exemplo dos democratas da Califórnia em que usa presidiários como trabalho escravo bombeiros improvisados. O anúncio de medidas eventualmente interessantes é irrelevante se a prática deixa muito a desejar:

*72 das 231 torres de vigia das florestas fechadas a 1 de outubro reabrem esta quarta-feira*

Agora está-se na fase de controlo de danos. Promete-se tudo e a fantasia impera. Mas a médio prazo a realidade vai voltar a tornar-se óbvia.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 22:15)

É oficial, a FAP vai começar a gerir os meios aéreos para os incêndios como era há alguns anos.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/in...a-vai-gerir-meios-aereos-de-combate-aos-fogos



> O primeiro-ministro António Costa anunciou, este sábado à noite, que a Força Aérea vai passar a ser responsável pela gestão dos meios aéreos de combate aos fogos. António Costa falava aos jornalistas no final de um conselho de ministros que durou o dia todo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 22:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> É oficial, a FAP vai começar a gerir os meios aéreos para os incêndios como era há alguns anos.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/in...a-vai-gerir-meios-aereos-de-combate-aos-fogos


Até que enfim!


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até que enfim!


Mesmo...medidas boas que saíram hoje do conselho de ministros.  
Agora toca a pôr em prática !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 22:23)

joselamego disse:


> Mesmo...medidas boas que saíram hoje do conselho de ministros.
> Agora toca a pôr em prática !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pena só ser agora... mas enfim, que isto sirva de lição para todos. Mas a reunião ainda não acabou, ainda falta mexer na protecção civil!


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pena só ser agora... mas enfim, que isto sirva de lição para todos. Mas a reunião ainda não acabou, ainda falta mexer na protecção civil!


Sim, é preciso mexer ....vamos agora ver no terreno como vão ser as coisas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 22:26)

No mesmo link da TVI24:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/in...a-vai-gerir-meios-aereos-de-combate-aos-fogos



> António Costa avançou ainda que o Governo vai apostar na profissionalização dos bombeiros.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2017 às 22:30)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155927367241388&id=150808986387

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 22:35)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/f...ma-que-nao-tem-avioes-para-combater-incendios

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/forca-aerea-nao-tem-formacao-para-combate-a-incendios_v940425

Agora é que a austeridade vai acabar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/f...ma-que-nao-tem-avioes-para-combater-incendios
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/forca-aerea-nao-tem-formacao-para-combate-a-incendios_v940425
> 
> ...


A tua profissão é criticar, quando se faz e quando não se faz!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 22:41)

*Incêndios. Mira pede suspensão das doações de bens materiais. Oliveira do Hospital já recebeu roupa suficiente*
21 out 2017 21:11

A Câmara de Mira pediu hoje que seja suspensa a entrega de bens após os incêndios de domingo, já que a “onda de solidariedade” foi muito significativa e “acima das expectativas”. A Câmara de Oliveira do Hospital, distrito de Coimbra, pediu hoje para que seja suspensa a entrega solidário de roupa no concelho, na sequência dos incêndios. ... http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...veira-do-hospital-ja-recebeu-roupa-suficiente


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Out 2017 às 22:46)

Impressionante a diferença no número de páginas do tópico "Seguimento incêndios 2016" - 94 páginas, comparando com o tópico "Seguimento incêndios 2017" - 354 páginas... e ainda só vamos a 20 de outubro... Revelador do caos que se vive este ano.

Mais uma "achega" estatística: a primeira mensagem do dia 17 de junho de 2017 está na página 11... Dá que pensar.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 22:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A tua profissão é criticar, quando se faz e quando não se faz!



Quem me dera ser pago para isso:

Junho de 2016  https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...rca-aerea-do-combate-a-incendios-5219302.html



> O Ministério da Administração Interna recusou concentrar na Força Aérea os meios aéreos do Estado para combate a incêndios e emergência médica. Segundo o _Jornal de Notícias_, a medida estava a ser preparada pelo anterior Executivo e a Força Aérea estava pronta para tutelar as aeronaves, mas pedindo em contrapartida um reforço ao nível dos recursos humanos e materiais, já que as despesas iriam aumentar.





> Ao JN, fonte do Ministério referiu que "atendendo à posição da Força Aérea Portuguesa", que não estará a considerar assumir a operação e manutenção dos Kamov, o MAI "não pretende alterar o atual modelo de gestão de meios aéreos".
> 
> *A concentração de meios na Força Aérea tinha sido decidida pelo anterior Governo, de Pedro Passos Coelho, com o objetivo de melhorar a gestão financeira das frotas.*



Medida neoliberal então. Quem diria né?

Fevereiro de 2017  https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/forca-aerea-entra-no-combate-aos-incendios-5643347.html



> A Força Aérea vai passar a combater os incêndios florestais e a operar os meios aéreos que estão sob a alçada da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil, avança hoje o Jornal de Notícias. O ministro da Agricultura, Capoulas santos, adiantou ao jornal que a proposta que esteve para consulta pública no âmbito da reforma das florestas reuniu consenso.
> 
> De acordo com Capoulas Santos, apesar de ser esta a orientação do Governo, o contrato que existe atualmente com a Everjets será cumprido até ao fim, ou seja, até ao início de 2019. *Durante esse período, haverá portunidade para preparar a transição apara a Força Aérea*.



Alguém me consegue explicar, com cara séria, onde está a novidade do anúncio do governo?

A transição é imediata? Não acredito. Há a bronca dos Kamov e não há na FAP nem pilotos treinados nem aeronaves adaptadas para o combate a incêndios.

Agosto de 2016  *Incêndios: Governo pôs na gaveta relatório para mais meios aéreos*

E ainda ficam indignados com o meu ceticismo? Se metade do que está a ser prometido for cumprido será uma grande vitória. Digna até da construção de uma estátua do Costa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> Quem me dera ser pago para isso:
> 
> Junho de 2016  https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...rca-aerea-do-combate-a-incendios-5219302.html
> 
> ...


Não, se metade for feito cá estarás tu para criticar... aí com razão.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 22:55)

A FAP poderá não ter muitos meios próprios, mas serão eles também a gerir os contratos que antes eram feitos pela ANPC.



> _O reforço do papel das nossas Forças Armadas será particularmente significativo, sendo confiado à Força Aérea a gestão e operação dos meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios florestais, quer com meios que venha a dispor, quer com meios próprios do Estado, quer com a gestão de contratos de meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios."_


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/politica/in...a-vai-gerir-meios-aereos-de-combate-aos-fogos


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Novembro de 2016  http://observador.pt/2016/11/10/governo-vai-avaliar-viabilidade-da-forca-aerea-para-operar-meios-de-combate-a-incendios/



> O Governo vai avaliar a viabilidade da Força Aérea Portuguesa passar a operar os meios aéreos do Estado e realizar missões de combate a incêndios florestais, segundo o Ministério da Administração Interna.





> Uma das alterações passa por avaliar a viabilidade da Força Aérea Portuguesa (FAP) em garantir a operação dos meios aéreos do Estado, sendo esta avaliação feita após a cessação dos atuais contratos com os operadores privados.



Quando isso for implementado, aplaudo. Até lá, continuo na mesma.

E cá deixo uma opinião parcial  http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/po...s-negocios-do-fogo-revelados-nesta-entrevista



> *Tente ser imparcial. Honestamente, o Estado não poupava se fosse a Força Aérea a combater os incêndios?*
> 
> Se tivesse de operar toda a estrutura da fase Charlie, a Força Aérea teria de ter uma estrutura dez vezes superior à que tem hoje. O privado sabe ter uma estrutura leve e um preço competitivo, sabe negociar o preço do helicóptero. O Estado não sabe fazer nada disso. Mas lanço então o desafio. Porque não vem já este ano ajudar com os EH-101? Se a ANPC [Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil] deixar, emprestamos os baldes suplentes dos Kamov. Nos EUA, a Força Aérea usa quase toda a frota para apoiar os privados nos incêndios. Será que a Força Aérea quer mesmo apagar incêndios? Os bombeiros querem a Força Aérea? Um piloto da Força Aérea recebe ordens de bombeiros?



Com tanta despesa pública a ser anunciada quase que fico com a ideia que estamos cheios de dinheiro.


----------



## Devas (21 Out 2017 às 23:19)

http://observador.pt/2017/08/13/cap...floresta-conheceu-desde-os-tempos-de-d-dinis/

*Capoulas Santos: “Governo fez a maior revolução que a floresta conheceu desde os tempos de D. Dinis”*

"Agastado, Capoulas Santos responde aos que o criticam que o programa do Governo foi aprovado em 2015 e que contemplava as medidas sobre a floresta... E depois acrescentou: “Estou muito satisfeito por um ano depois termos conseguido fazê-lo, contra tudo e contra todos, contra lóbis, comentadores, cientistas, e ninguém teve coragem de destroçar esta reforma”."

No domingo enquanto via o Pinhal de Leiria em chamas, a ser carbonizado percebia a triste revolução... afinal era dizimar toda a floresta portuguesa. Em 2005 depois do cenário trágico que o país viveu ouvi o então MAI AC dizer que ia revolucionar o combate aos incêndios e nada seria igual daí em diante apresentando a proteção civil (PC) com pompa e circunstância... passados doze anos vejo o amadorismo da PC e atónito vejo o colapso de um país num domingo de outubro. Promessas e conversa fiada está o céu cheio... já nem os anjos acreditam quanto mais um simples mortal... Não me atiram areia para os olhos.

PS: Nunca perdoarei a um Estado que não cuida dos seus e que deixa morrer 109 pessoas... e deixa alguns milhares à sua mercê e sorte de uma forma desumana


----------



## ruijacome (21 Out 2017 às 23:21)

Olá a todos...

Como já alguns de vocês perceberam, eu faço parte do DECIF em várias vertentes, seja na vertente de Combate, seja na Vertente de Operador de Reforço no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro da ANPC.:

Queria só dar a minha "posta" em algumas decisões que foram hoje tomadas
*
FAP na Gestão dos Meios Aereos
*
Seja no combate directo ou apenas a gerir os meios Civis, a FAP nunca irá conseguir já em 2018 assumir esta gestão... 


Primeiro falta o *Know-how*, a própria FAP e os seus elementos terão que ter formação de combate a incêndios florestais no sentido literal da palavra! Tem que vir para o terreno, aprender como se combate o incêndio em terra e os diversos métodos de comando e combate directo e indirecto aos incêndios. Não é só chegar ali e meter os pássaros no ar e largar agua em cima dos Incêndios. Os pilotos que andam lá em cima, muitos deles tem mais de 20 anos a combate incêndios... Percebem tanto de incêndios como os comandantes mais experientes em Portugal.
Será necessário definir LOGO à partida, que irá dar ordens aos aviões ou helicópteros, para descarregar, aqui ou ali, descolar o Alfa 1 e o Alfa 2, descolar o HESA02 ou não e por ai fora... Neste momento somos nós Operadores, no Comando Nacional que após indicação da estrutura de Comando, damos ordem de missão aos diversos meios aéreos pesados.. Basicamente, neste momento são civis, a dar "ordens" a civis... Estão a ver os militares da FAP a aceitar ordens de civis ?
A própria compra de meios aéreos para a FAP, tem neste momento um grande contratempo... O modelo mais conceituado de Avião Bombardeiro de combate a incêndios o Canadair CL-415T, tem a sua linha de montagem parada. É preciso uma mega encomenda de mais de 20 aparelhos, para que a Viking volte a abrir a linha de montagem... Se calhar comprar em conjunto com outros países europeus será uma hipótese de fazer a encomenda mínima para reabertura da linha de montagem..
Depois de terem os meios aéreos próprios, será necessário integrar e recrutar mais pilotos, mecânicos, pessoal de apoio... Neste momento a FAP não consegue sequer colocar 2 Allouetes no ar ao mesmo tempo para coordenação, porque simplesmente não tem capacidade para tal.. Aconteceu este ano..
*Relativamente à profissionalização
*

Felizmente os Bombeiros voluntários não foram colocados de parte nesta reunião... Ao contrário do que muitos queriam, os Bombeiros voluntários, vão ver reforçada a sua formação e criação de equipas profissionais nos seus Corpos de Bombeiros, como alias ja existem em muitos Corpos de Bombeiros Voluntários.
O Grupo de Intervenção Protecção e Socorro, da GNR e a Força Especial de Bombeiros, vão ser aumentados... Finalmente, mas estes elementos apesar da sua larga formação, 90% do seu trabalho é feito no Verão, e não é em todo o pais.. Nunca irão sozinhos ficar responsáveis pelos incêndios Rurais, os Bombeiros Voluntários, continuarão a ter uma palavra a dizer, porque muito sinceramente apesar de não acreditarem, os Bombeiros voluntários, tem formação, conhecimento, experiência, só é preciso deixa-los trabalhar sem ordens megalómanas e sem nexo.
Os incêndios florestais, não podem ser só pensados numa perspectiva de combate.. tem que ser pensado numa perspectiva de prevenção! Tem que haver coimas e multas pesadas, para os Municípios que não façam a sua parte, que não criem as faixas de contenção obrigatórias e também os privados tem que ser penalizados ,por não criarem as áreas de protecção como é obrigatório por lei! 

Se cada um dos populares cumprisse a sua parte do Sistema de Protecção civil, não tinha havido tanta casa ardida e tanta morte, apesar de toda a descoordenação que possa ter havido. 

Relativamente ao domingo passado, nenhum dispositivo está preparado para 525 incendios em 24h... Mesmo que estivessemos na fase Charlie, o dispositivo iria esgotar nas primeiras horas rapidamente com a quantidade de ignições que houve. Apesar de estarmos na fase Delta, no passado Domingo, todos os meios existente a nivel Nacional foram mobilizados.. Inclusivé 2 Grupos de Reforço do algarve, mais grupos de reforço de Evora, Beja, Lisboa etc etc.. Praticamente nenhum veiculo de combate a incêndio florestal ficou parado no quartel, em territorio Nacional.. Simplesmente, eram mais ignições do que bombeiros!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2017 às 23:33)

@Orion, os cofres ficaram cheios com o Passos. 

Bastava, tirarem os "boys" na Protecção Civil e colocarem pessoas capazes de coordenar, orientar todo o dispositivo de combate em incêndios, através da Protecção Civil.

A Força Aérea manda nos aviões, outros vão mandar nos bombeiros, outros vão mandar, já vejo é muita gente a mandar.  No fim, ninguém vai entender-se. 

Depois, aposta-se na prevenção, o Estado devia fazer como a Espanha, não limpam terrenos, acaba-se os subsídios, mas temos, um problema muito grave e ainda ontem, ouvi isto na SICN e claramente é verdade.

Se um idoso que vive na Serra do Caldeirão, que tem uma reforma pacata de 600 €. Quem tem? Que tenha um terreno com cerca de 1 ha, gasta em média 500 € por ano, agora dizem-me lá como é que um idoso que tenha 600 € por mês consegue angariar 500 € num ano para limpar o terreno, esqueçam lá isso e não é tirarem o terreno ao idoso que isso resolve-se.

O Estado devia ajudar as pessoas mais carenciadas com apoios para a limpeza dos terrenos e as juntas de freguesias contratavam pessoal para efectuar essa limpeza. 

Porque, nós temos um interior envelhecido, quem anda no interior algarvio, só vê idosos e os jovens deram à sola, o mesmo vai acontecer nas zonas que arderam ou o Estado apoia as pessoas ou elas fazem a malinha e partem para outro lado.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2017 às 00:05)

menos bombeiros,
menos aviões,
menos pirotecnia de verão.

já se percebeu que se um dia mau nos calhar fora da fase crítica, não há sistema.

mais engenharia florestal.
mais meteorologia do fogo.
mais associativismo de proprietários.

se o espaço rural é uma selva, então é preciso destruir a selva.
façam-se queimadas controladas, destrua-se o combustível acumulado.

acabar com o dogma da propriedade privada. Terras não cadastradas são terras abandonadas.

e da propriedade privada que restar, combater a propriedade privada infinitesimal.
Forçar os proprietários a associarem-se criando condomínios rurais de dimensão economicamente útil.


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2017 às 00:16)

Ninguém aqui parece compreeder, ou manifesta o problema real dos incêndios.

O principal problema dos incêndios é a comunicação social, conseguiu multiplicar os incendiários. Têm de ter atenção ao perfil do incêndiario, está identificado e será impossível de o monotorizar. Apenas poderá se menorizar os danos se os incendiários identificados permanecerem presos ou confinados nos 6 meses mais secos.

O segundo problema é a parcialização dos terrenos. Neste momento em grande parte do país existe uma divisão de terrenos absurda que leva a que grande parte dos proprietários não dêem importância aos mesmos, deixando-os ao abandono ou plantando em locais férteis árvores de corte.

O terceiro problema é a desertificação do interior, retirada das árvores autóctones, que leva aos factores referidos no segundo problema.

A partir daqui existe então os problemas das secas, protecção civil, etc.

Nota: Num incêndio este ano em que me encontrava no concelho de Arganil (Seladas das Eiras), referi que aquele local nao iria ser destruído. E não foi, a barreira de carvalhos, e alguma limpeza do local (um local com carvalhos ou castanheiros nao carece de muita manutenção) proporcionou a quebra das chamas no local. O problema é que ladearam aquela mata.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 01:19)

O mais triste no meio disto tudo, é que faça-se o que fizer há-de existir sempre uma ave rara a criticar. Ou é porque houve descoordenação (E houve muita), ou é porque as medidas tomadas pelo Governo não prestam. É lamentável que continuem a existir aqui membros do Fórum que sistematicamente levam o tópico para a Politiquice mesquinha.
Com este tipo de Portugueses a coisa não vai lá.


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2017 às 02:19)

criz0r disse:


> O mais triste no meio disto tudo, é que faça-se o que fizer há-de existir sempre uma ave rara a criticar. Ou é porque houve descoordenação (E houve muita), ou é porque as medidas tomadas pelo Governo não prestam. É lamentável que continuem a existir aqui membros do Fórum que sistematicamente levam o tópico para a Politiquice mesquinha.
> Com este tipo de Portugueses a coisa não vai lá.



Eu não estou a desculpar nada.

Eu até penso que não iria fazer qualquer diferença, mas no dia 1 Outubro fazer o que se faz num ano normal, sabendo que era o ano com mais problemas de seca desde 2005 e que o calor permanecia, reduzir meios por fim de época, isso é negligência pura.

Em relação ao SIRESP, foi testado finalmente ( Em Pedrogão e Góis falhou, neste último incêndio nem existiu), algo que deveriam ter feito na adjudicação. Foi visto o valor do mesmo = 0 ( Como diferenciação, recentemente nos EUA foram colocados muros teste na fronteira com o México para serem avaliados, apenas depois da avaliação será adjudicado).


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 03:12)

@Lousano  tranquilo, até porque concordo com muita coisa no teu post anterior. O comentário que fiz não foi individual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 12:40)

*Incêndios. Força Aérea diz que vai corresponder a tarefas e missões que forem atribuídas*
22 out 2017 11:27

A Força Aérea afirma que irá corresponder às tarefas e missões que lhe forem atribuídas na gestão e operação dos meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios, embora ainda desconheça a forma de operacionalizar esta medida.

“A Força Aérea irá corresponder a todas as missões e tarefas que lhe forem atribuídas”, declarou à agência Lusa o porta-voz da Força Aérea, Manuel Costa, num comentário à decisão tomada no sábado em Conselho de Ministros de que a Força Aérea “ficará com a gestão e operação dos meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios florestais".

O porta-voz lembrou que ainda é desconhecida a forma como esta intenção ou medida vai ser operacionalizada, justificando assim não ter comentários adicionais a fazer.

O primeiro-ministro anunciou no sábado que, na prevenção e combate a incêndios, as Forças Armadas vão ter um papel reforçado no apoio de emergência, ao nível do patrulhamento, e caberá à Força Aérea a gestão e operação dos meios aéreos.

António Costa apontou estas medidas no final da reunião extraordinária do Conselho de Ministros, em São Bento, que durou mais de 11 horas, tendo ao seu lado o titular da pasta da Defesa Nacional, Azeredo Lopes.

Segundo o primeiro-ministro, haverá "um papel alargado" das Forças Armadas no que concerne "ao apoio militar de emergência ao nível do patrulhamento, nas ações de rescaldo, na parte logística, no auxílio junto das populações e, ainda, no que respeita às capacidades no apoio ao processo de decisão".

A gestão e operação, por parte da Força Aérea, abrangerá os meios próprios de que este ramo das Forças Armadas venha a dispor, mas, igualmente, "a gestão dos meios próprios do Estado e a gestão dos contratos de meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios", acrescentou o líder do executivo.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...nder-a-tarefas-e-missoes-que-forem-atribuidas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2017 às 15:01)

Antes de 17/06/2017  Antes de 15/10/2017  Actualmente


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2017 às 15:12)

Aquele corredor SW-NE no centro do país mete respeito... nem se distingue os incêndios.


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Out 2017 às 15:55)

IF Sao Pedro de Moel, 52/15/ 1 meio aéreo


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Out 2017 às 15:59)

SIC Notícias: IF Pinhal de Leiria, e pegou com força..


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 16:07)

robinetinidol disse:


> SIC Notícias: IF Pinhal de Leiria, e pegou com força..


Mas é o mesmo IF?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 16:08)

IF em Chancelaria, Torres Novas e em Vinhais,Bragança.


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Out 2017 às 16:12)

isso não sei


luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas é o mesmo IF?


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2017 às 16:16)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Sao Pedro de Moel, 52/15/ 1 meio aéreo


Dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2017 às 16:16)

IF Pinhal de Leiria/S. Pedro Moel dominado.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2017 às 16:27)

criz0r disse:


> O mais triste no meio disto tudo, é que faça-se o que fizer há-de existir sempre uma ave rara a criticar. Ou é porque houve descoordenação *(E houve muita)*



Se houve porque é que não se pode criticar?

_Politiquisse_ também inclui a proteção de um governo cuja ideologia nos é favorável. Ou não é?



criz0r disse:


> ou é porque as medidas tomadas pelo Governo não prestam. É lamentável que continuem a existir aqui membros do Fórum que sistematicamente levam o tópico para a Politiquice mesquinha.



Desde já quero pedir as minhas sinceras desculpas por indicar algo que nunca mas nunca aconteceu  promessas feitas por políticos que não serão concretizadas. É algo chocante de facto.

Sim, bem sei que é mais confortável ver o tempo passar e nada ser feito (isto para quem presta atenção). Mas como sou bastante impaciente tenho mesmo que escrever o inconveniente.

As promessas são todas porreiras e é por isso que foram anunciadas (_Dah_, não?). Contudo, está-se com mentalidade de país com liquidez, o que não é bem o nosso caso. Até arrisco-me a fazer esta comparação  As promessas vão ser como os Kamov: Uns voam, outros ficam eternamente à espera de reparações e outros só servem para peças.

Termino, escrevendo que, sim, verdade, pobre de mim por criticar este governo. Esqueço-me sempre que nos socialistas a competência é genética e como tal tudo lhes pertence.



> Elisa não resiste mandar algumas indirectas a Rui Rio. "Pintaram os bairros, mas esqueceram-se de vos dizer que o dinheiro é do Estado, é do PS", diz.



Mentalidade portuguesa: Tudo menos de direita 

Enquanto isto durar vou guardando todos as pérolas como esta


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2017 às 17:07)

Com meia dúzia de medidas, teria evitado muita catástrofe:
1- até 200m do perímetro das aldeias, vilas, ou cidades, só pode haver área agrícola. Quem fiscaliza são os serviços florestais, quem executa passados 30 dias são as câmaras, caso os proprietários não tenham corrigido a situação.  
2- as câmaras municipais, deixam de ser intermediárias, pois são incapazes de decidir medidas impopulares. Passam a executar, tudo aquilo que os serviços florestais ou equiparáveis, ordenarem. 
3- cada município terá um serviço de patrulhamento florestal, que fiscaliza e notifica a câmara para ações de limpeza nas estradas (10m cada faixa) e perímetros urbanos (200m) sem floresta.  
4-as câmaras disponibilizam um serviço de recolha de biomassa florestal para aproveitamento energético. Um edital em cada povoação é atualizado diariamente, informando sobre o risco de incêndio, havendo ações específicas de sensibilização. 
5-quem fizer queimadas com risco de incêndio, é imediatamente detido por 1 mês, por 2 ou por 3. 
6-quem for incendiário é preso com pena nunca inferior a 4 anos, agravada com equivalência aos danos causados.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2017 às 17:10)

Com meia dúzia de medidas, teria evitado muita catástrofe:
1- até 200m do perímetro das aldeias, vilas, ou cidades, só pode haver área agrícola. Quem fiscaliza são os serviços florestais, quem executa passados 30 dias são as câmaras, caso os proprietários não tenham corrigido a situação.  
2- as câmaras municipais, deixam de ser intermediárias, pois são incapazes de decidir medidas impopulares. Passam a executar, tudo aquilo que os serviços florestais ou equiparáveis, ordenarem. 
3- cada município terá um serviço de patrulhamento florestal, que fiscaliza e notifica a câmara para ações de limpeza nas estradas (10m cada faixa) e perímetros urbanos (200m) sem floresta.  
4-as câmaras disponibilizam um serviço de recolha de biomassa florestal para aproveitamento energético. Um edital em cada povoação é atualizado diariamente, informando sobre o risco de incêndio, havendo ações específicas de sensibilização. 
5-quem fizer queimadas com risco de incêndio, é imediatamente detido por 1 mês, por 2 ou por 3. 
6-quem for incendiário é preso com pena nunca inferior a 4 anos, agravada com equivalência aos danos causados.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 17:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Com meia dúzia de medidas, teria evitado muita catástrofe:
> 1- até 200m do perímetro das aldeias, vilas, ou cidades, só pode haver área agrícola. Quem fiscaliza são os serviços florestais, quem executa passados 30 dias são as câmaras, caso os proprietários não tenham corrigido a situação.
> 2- as câmaras municipais, deixam de ser intermediárias, pois são incapazes de decidir medidas impopulares. Passam a executar, tudo aquilo que os serviços florestais ou equiparáveis, ordenarem.
> 3- cada município terá um serviço de patrulhamento florestal, que fiscaliza e notifica a câmara para ações de limpeza nas estradas (10m cada faixa) e perímetros urbanos (200m) sem floresta.
> ...


Excelente e corroboro com as tuas medidas e opiniões ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2017 às 17:17)

Paulo H disse:


> Com meia dúzia de medidas, teria evitado muita catástrofe:
> 1- até 200m do perímetro das aldeias, vilas, ou cidades, só pode haver área agrícola. Quem fiscaliza são os serviços florestais, quem executa passados 30 dias são as câmaras, caso os proprietários não tenham corrigido a situação.
> 2- as câmaras municipais, deixam de ser intermediárias, pois são incapazes de decidir medidas impopulares. Passam a executar, tudo aquilo que os serviços florestais ou equiparáveis, ordenarem.
> 3- cada município terá um serviço de patrulhamento florestal, que fiscaliza e notifica a câmara para ações de limpeza nas estradas (10m cada faixa) e perímetros urbanos (200m) sem floresta.
> ...



Concordo a 100% com tudo o que disseste.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2017 às 17:42)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/page-53

Sigam a discussão sobre as medidas/política etc no link acima.

Vamos cingir este tópico ao acompanhamento específico de incêndios. Obrigado!


----------



## dahon (22 Out 2017 às 17:47)

Ainda dos incêndios da semana passada. Este eram os detritos que caiam a 20 km dos incêndios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 18:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
18:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 23 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 19:34)

3 fogos a começar ás 19h30... deve ser do calor da noite!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 20:02)

*"Turismo mórbido" dificulta ação de bombeiros em reacendimentos na Marinha Grande*
22 out 2017 18:45

O número elevado de cidadãos que se deslocou hoje a zonas afetadas pelos incêndios dificultou a ação de bombeiros e autoridades no combate a reacendimentos na Marinha Grande, disse o presidente da Câmara, Paulo Vicente. ...
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...bombeiros-em-reacendimentos-na-marinha-grande


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 20:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
20:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 38 meios humanos, 9 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
> 20:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 38 meios humanos, 9 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


Sim, está um calor tropical a esta hora! Enfim...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2017 às 20:17)

Ainda, há pouco, passou 2 carros de bombeiros que foram apagar uma queimada a 2 kms daqui.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Out 2017 às 20:24)

dahon disse:


> Ainda dos incêndios da semana passada. Este eram os detritos que caiam a 20 km dos incêndios.


Uma folha de carvalho, uma de eucalipto, uma casca de Pinheiro e outra de eucalipto. Concordo com a colocação de bordaduras de carvalho, castanheiro ou outras folhos as, pois ardem mais lentamente, gerando menos calor imediato.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 20:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Uma folha de carvalho, uma de eucalipto, uma casca de Pinheiro e outra de eucalipto. Concordo com a colocação de bordaduras de carvalho, castanheiro ou outras folhos as, pois ardem mais lentamente, gerando menos calor imediato.


Menos calor imediato geram menos projecções, certo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 21:07)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 21 segHá 21 segundos
*Novo incêndio em Évora, Alandroal, N.S. Conceição, S. Brás Matos, Juromenha* https://fogos.pt?fire=2017070024099fogos.pt/?fire=20170700… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2017 às 13:35)

A quantidade de ocorrências de patrulhamento em alguns distritos é impressionante, estão a levar isto a sério agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 13:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> A quantidade de ocorrências de patrulhamento em alguns distritos é impressionante, estão a levar isto a sério agora.


Até que enfim!


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2017 às 13:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A quantidade de ocorrências de patrulhamento em alguns distritos é impressionante, estão a levar isto a sério agora.



Off-Topic: Depois a porta arrombada, trancas na porta...

Hoje já passei por dois jipes do Exército. Calculo que estejam também nessas missões de patrulhamento. Pena que essas medidas não fossem permanentes e reforçadas nos períodos mais críticas, sempre que as temperaturas, nível de seca, percentagem de humidade no ar e o vento venham a justificar isso, independentemente de qualquer data no calendário...


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Já estamos em época da apanha da azeitona. E por consequência também o próximo ciclo de queimadas, correspondente à queima dos sobrantes da poda das oliveiras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 14:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
14:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 24 meios humanos, 6 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 16:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
16:00 - 5 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 98 meios humanos, 22 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2017 às 16:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até que enfim!



Infelizmente já vão muito tarde, mas ainda assim boa medida, isto se for para manter nos próximos anos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente já vão muito tarde, mas ainda assim boa medida, isto se for para manter nos próximos anos!


De facto não se entende porque é que o exército tem sido arredado do ambiente florestal, quer no patrulhamento e auxílio ao combate, a força aérea relacionada com os meios aéreos, etc. Se não têm meios aqui está um bom investimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 17:08)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
*17:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Out 2017 às 17:11)

O sítio digital COPERNICUS – Emergency Management Service, da UE, dá nota e disponibiliza cartografia atualizada sobre os incêndios rurais de outubro em Portugal. 

http://emergency.copernicus.eu/mapp...service-monitors-impact-forest-fires-portugal


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2017 às 17:21)

Paulo H disse:


> Uma folha de carvalho, uma de eucalipto, uma casca de Pinheiro e outra de eucalipto. Concordo com a colocação de bordaduras de carvalho, castanheiro ou outras folhos as, pois ardem mais lentamente, gerando menos calor imediato.



Se todos pensassem assim...  Mas ainda agora vieram este fim-de-semana ao expresso da meia noite (programa da Sic Notícias), dizer que a questão do eucalipto arder mais que as outras e que a questão das folhosas serem mais resistentes ao fogo, são questões falsas, palavras ditas por Tito Rosa e Henrique Pereira dos Santos, se estes senhores vissem a quantidade de cascas de eucalipto que eu vi a soltarem-se com o vento e a voarem para bem longe em combustão e a produzirem focos em todo lado, estariam calados que nem pedras! Mas continuamos num país que se continua a querer tapar o sol com a peneira, talvez estes dois senhores estejam fortemente ligados às empresas de celulose, e como tal defendem-se todos uns aos outros. Claro que o grande motor do fogo são as vegetações rasteiras e detritos das árvores e afins, mas eu sou daqueles que acha que as espécies de árvores afetam a velocidade de uma frente de fogo de formas diferentes. Como tal, para mim, ouvir dizer que as árvores se comportam todas da mesma maneira quando ardem, acho uma completa parvoíce! Esses senhores que ponham os olhos por exemplo nos ciprestes-mediterrânicos, e digam se arde tanto quanto as outras.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se todos pensassem assim...  Mas ainda agora vieram este fim-de-semana ao expresso da meia noite (programa da Sic Notícias), dizer que a questão do eucalipto arder mais que as outras e que a questão das folhosas serem mais resistentes ao fogo, são questões falsas, palavras ditas por Tito Rosa e Henrique Pereira dos Santos, se estes senhores vissem a quantidade de cascas de eucalipto que eu vi a soltarem-se com o vento e a voarem para bem longe em combustão e a produzirem focos em todo lado, estariam calados que nem pedras! Mas continuamos num país que se continua a querer tapar o sol com a peneira, talvez estes dois senhores estejam fortemente ligados às empresas de celulose, e como tal defendem-se todos uns aos outros. Claro que o grande motor do fogo são as vegetações rasteiras e detritos das árvores e afins, mas eu sou daqueles que acha que as espécies de árvores afetam a velocidade de uma frente de fogo. Como tal para mim, ouvir dizer que as árvores se comportam todas da mesma maneira quando ardem, acho uma completa parvoíce! Esses senhores que ponham os olhos por exemplo nos ciprestes-mediterrânicos, e digam se arde tanto quanto as outras.



A isso chamam-se inócuos. A minha casa em Belver não ardeu por milagre. Após os violentos incêndios na região fui encontrar várias projecções de folhas de Eucalipto queimadas por baixo do meu telhado. São pessoas que claramente falam por falar e só lamento o tempo de Antena que lhes dão.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2017 às 17:43)

Só é pena que tenham que acontecer estas tragédias para serem tomadas medidas concretas...

Vamos ver o resultado das mesmas, e oxalá sejam correctamente postas em prática  e possam efetivamente reduzir drasticamente as ocorrências e que tais tragédias não se repitam no futuro. Já agora, uma pena de 25 anos ( uma vez que o nosso sistema penal não prevê mais ) para crimes de fogo posto (intencionalmente) também não era mal vinda... e  coimas muito pesadas para queimadas não autorizadas e devidamente vigiadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 17:52)

Snifa disse:


> Só é pena que tenham que acontecer estas tragédias para serem tomadas medidas concretas...
> 
> Vamos ver o resultado das mesmas, e oxalá sejam correctamente postas em prática  e possam efetivamente reduzir drasticamente as ocorrências e que tais tragédias não se repitam no futuro. Já agora, uma pena de 25 anos ( uma vez que o nosso sistema penal não prevê mais ) para crimes de fogo posto também não era mal vinda... e  coimas muito pesadas para queimadas não autorizadas e devidamente vigiadas.


Eu penso que agora a opinião pública despertou para o papel fundamental da floresta no nosso País e até para a nossa sobrevivência comum. Por isso cá estaremos todos para avaliar e exigir que a situação mude realmente, não só durante este governo mas também para os futuros.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2017 às 17:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Menos calor imediato geram menos projecções, certo?



O inferno das projecções é causado pelo eucalipto, consegue semear fogos em todo o lado e a vários kms, dando aquela ideia de incendiários a espalhar fogo à frente dos bombeiros.

A espécie que arde com mais intensidade, mas não faz projecções tão eficazmente como o eucalipto é o pinheiro-bravo, um pinhal a arder é aterrador.

P.S

O que temos (tínhamos) em muitos locais era uma mistura explosiva de pinhal e eucaliptal, condições criadas para fogos muito intensos e altamente destrutivos, aliar a combustibilidade do pinheiro com a capacidade de saltar do eucalipto, é a receita para o desastre.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 18:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
18:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 40 meios humanos, 10 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> O inferno das projecções é causado pelo eucalipto, consegue semear fogos em todo o lado e a vários kms, dando aquela ideia de incendiários a espalhar fogo à frente dos bombeiros.
> 
> A espécie que arde com mais intensidade, mas não faz projecções tão ineficazmente como o eucalipto é o pinheiro-bravo, um pinhal a arder é aterrador.
> 
> ...



A melhor prova disso é este vídeo no Concelho de Mação partilhado pelo colega @Cinza. Por aqui é possível ver um Pinhal a arder com uma brutalidade impressionante.

Os Eucaliptos são autênticas granadas naturais, é incrível a quantidade absurda de projecções que a casca desta árvore emite quando está a arder. Na freguesia de Envendos, Concelho de Mação já por diversas vezes verifiquei isso, é uma região que conta com uma enorme extensão de Eucaliptos.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Out 2017 às 18:40)

MSantos disse:


> O inferno das projecções é causado pelo eucalipto, consegue semear fogos em todo o lado e a vários kms, dando aquela ideia de incendiários a espalhar fogo à frente dos bombeiros.
> 
> A espécie que arde com mais intensidade, mas não faz projecções tão ineficazmente como o eucalipto é o pinheiro-bravo, um pinhal a arder é aterrador.
> 
> ...


daí a intensidade do fogo de Leiria. se pegasse com força, era um desastre. e foi


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Out 2017 às 19:00)

ÁREAS ARDIDAS INCÊNDIOS OUTUBRO atualizadas.

Dimensão superior a 1 500 ha.

IF Lousã - Viseu - 66 625 ha ***
IF Oliveira de Hospital- Seia-Arganil-Nelas - 63 431 ha ***
IF Sertã - Pampilhosa - 34 214 ha *
IF Quiaios - Tocha - Vagos - 23 309 ha
IF Leiria - Marinha Grande - Carriço - 18 535 ha
IF Seia - Sabugueiro - 9 549 ha
IF Vouzela - 9 207 ha
IF Tondela - 9 112 ha
IF Vale de Cambra - Castelo de Paiva - 7 796 ha
IF Serra da Estrela - Gouveia - 7 506 ha
IF Trancoso - 4 650 ha
IF Castro daire - São Cristóvão de Lafões - 2 016 ha
IF Pampilhosa da Serra - Castanheira - 7 870 ha
IF Pombal - Ourém - Pipa - 1 547 ha
IF Monção - Central Elétrica - 3 741 ha

Nota:
*** maiores incêndios desde que há registos, em Portugal.
* a par com o IF Sertã- Várzea dos Cavaleiros, o 3º /4º maior incêndio de sempre.
Em 2017 deram-se os 4 piores Incêndios de sempre, desde que há registos (1980)


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 19:01)

robinetinidol disse:


> daí a intensidade do fogo de Leiria. se pegasse com força, era um desastre. e foi


Aqui em São Mamede é só o que se vê, pinheiro e eucalipto plantado lado a lado e a pegar com estradas e casas, entremeado com olivais. Isto é uma bomba!


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Out 2017 às 19:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui em São Mamede é só o que se vê, pinheiro e eucalipto plantado lado a lado e a pegar com estradas e casas, entremeado com olivais. Isto é uma bomba!


foi uma sorte quando houve esses dois IF não se ter criado um grande IF.... fica para depois


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 19:08)

robinetinidol disse:


> foi uma sorte quando houve esses dois IF não se ter criado um grande IF.... fica para depois


Nem digas nada! Se isso tivesse acontecido tinha apanhado toda a gente na cama. São Mamede nem se apercebeu o que estava a acontecer quando o incêndio de Crespos se aproximou do Moimento e do CRIF! Falei com bastante gente que disse que nem sabia disso!


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Out 2017 às 19:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nem digas nada! Se isso tivesse acontecido tinha apanhado toda a gente na cama. São Mamede nem se apercebeu o que estava a acontecer quando o incêndio de Crespos se aproximou do Moimento e do CRIF! Falei com bastante gente que disse que nem sabia disso!


isso nunca cheguei a ter a certeza... ele chegou a passar a A1 para o lado do CRIF??


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 19:12)

robinetinidol disse:


> isso nunca cheguei a ter a certeza... ele chegou a passar a A1 para o lado do CRIF??


Sim.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Out 2017 às 19:32)

Boa tarde.

No sábado fiz a estrada Atlântica entre São Pedro e o Pedrogão.
Hoje fiz o ip3 até Tondela e depois direção campo de Besteiros.
Podemos ver muitas imagens , vídeos , escutar histórias mas o que vemos dá outra realidade.
Não tenho fotos pois  com a tristeza nem me apareceu ....


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 19:37)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> No sábado fiz a estrada Atlântica entre São Pedro e o Pedrogão.
> Hoje fiz o ip3 até Tondela e depois direção campo de Besteiros.
> ...


Eu com o resto como não conheço tão bem, não me toca tão fundo, mas em relação ao Pinhal de Leiria até ando a bater mal. Já lá fui muito feliz a passear, a apanhar camarinhas, nas várias praias enfim... Terrível, sem palavras.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 19:41)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> No sábado fiz a estrada Atlântica entre São Pedro e o Pedrogão.
> Hoje fiz o ip3 até Tondela e depois direção campo de Besteiros.
> ...



É sem dúvida completamente diferente ouvir do que presenciar o momento. Foi precisamente o que fiz, quando percorri toda a A1 e A23 desde Lisboa até à Guarda, não existem palavras para adjectivar tudo o que vi. Basicamente, parece que largaram duas bombas nucleares que devastaram praticamente todo o centro do País. Faço ideia nos outros locais.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2017 às 20:05)

http://www.marinha.pt/pt-pt/media-c...bal-Faro-para-dissuasao-contra-os-fogos-.aspx

*MILITARES DA MARINHA NOS DISTRITOS DE PORTALEGRE, SETÚBAL E FARO PARA DISSUASÃO CONTRA OS FOGOS*


> As patrulhas foram solicitadas pela ANPC através do Estado-maior-general das Forças Armadas e envolvem até ao momento 61 Fuzileiros da Marinha e 17 viaturas.
> Em Portalegre em especial, os Fuzileiros têm atuado junto da população em ações de dissuasão e prevenção contra incêndios, não havendo no entanto a registar nenhuma ocorrência.
> 
> A ação dos militares da Marinha nestes 3 distritos iniciou-se às 08h00 de dia 22 de outubro (domingo) e prolongar-se-á até às 20h00 de dia 26 de outubro (5ª feira).




Interessante o que estão a fazer em Portalegre, mas talvez devesse ser estendido aos outros distritos também.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2017 às 20:19)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> No sábado fiz a estrada Atlântica entre São Pedro e o Pedrogão.
> Hoje fiz o ip3 até Tondela e depois direção campo de Besteiros.
> ...





criz0r disse:


> É sem dúvida completamente diferente ouvir do que presenciar o momento. Foi precisamente o que fiz, quando percorri toda a A1 e A23 desde Lisboa até à Guarda, não existem palavras para adjectivar tudo o que vi. Basicamente, parece que largaram duas bombas nucleares que devastaram praticamente todo o centro do País. Faço ideia nos outros locais.


Eu percorri a A13 até Figueiró dos Vinhos para fazer voluntariado com o meu grupo de escoteiros, e realmente indentifico-me muito com o que vocês mencionam. O cheiro a queimado constante, a paisagem, a aflição das pessoas afetadas...
Inclusivé passei pela famosa (pelos piores motivos) N236...Emociono-me ao lembrar-me.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 20:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Inclusivé passei pela famosa (pelos piores motivos) N236...Emociono-me ao lembrar-me.



Calculo a sensação horrível que deves ter sentido nesse momento. Esperemos não ter de passar por esta situação nunca mais. Uma triste lição para todos.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto não se entende porque é que o exército tem sido arredado do ambiente florestal, quer no patrulhamento e auxílio ao combate, a força aérea relacionada com os meios aéreos, etc.



Porque isso não é a função das forças militares?

Treinam para matar e rebentar coisas. Não para ver a paisagem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 20:53)

Orion disse:


> Porque isso não é a função das forças militares?
> 
> Treinam para matar e rebentar coisas. Não para ver a paisagem.


???????????


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 21:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto não se entende porque é que o exército tem sido arredado do ambiente florestal, quer no patrulhamento e auxílio ao combate, a força aérea relacionada com os meios aéreos, etc.





luismeteo3 disse:


> ???????????



Para que é que servem as forças armadas  '?????????'

Metam um balde de um Kamov num F16 completamente carregado com armamento. Faz sentido, não é óbvio?

Também se pode por o exército armado e com camuflagem a patrulhar a mata à procura de ninhos de vespa asiática. Depois é G3 nos bichos voadores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 21:09)

Orion disse:


> Para que é que servem as forças armadas  '?????????'
> 
> Metam um balde de um Kamov num F16 completamente carregado com armamento. Faz sentido, não é óbvio?
> 
> Também se pode por o exército armado e com camuflagem a patrulhar a mata à procura de ninhos de vespa asiática. Depois é G3 nos bichos voadores.


Eu nem vou perder tempo a comentar...


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Snifa disse:


> As forças Armadas, em tempos, já ajudaram no combate aos fogos com os seus aviões C-130 adaptados:



Que tem? O combate aos incêndios será sempre uma missão secundária e ocasional da FA (e até parece que não há aldrabices lá). Se meterem o dinheiro necessário (que não há) podem voltar a fazer o mesmo.

Todos os anos é a mesma coisa. Chama-se o exército para colmatar as lacunas das outras instituições. Medida populista mas o exército está a fazer coisas para as quais não tem muito treino. Por essa lógica mais vale o governo fazer (e supostamente vai) programas de voluntariado para a malta do interior. Mas a falta de cheta vai continuar e esses meios extra que estão a ver vão inevitavelmente desaparecer quando os incêndios acabarem (para o ano vai torrar muito menos, é certo).

Para que a situação seja mais realista para o exército pode-se sempre transformar a vigilância florestal numa operação contraterrorista.



> O plano abrangerá ações como a abertura de faixas de gestão de combustível (em especial da rede primária), a vigilância de espaços florestais, a "*vigilância armada de espaços florestais*", a sensibilização das populações e a capacidade de garantir a primeira intervenção no combate em fogos nascentes.



De uma coisa sei eu. Ali o @criz0r seria o mais ávido apoiante desta iniciativa 

Se o exército vai sensibilizar a população para os incêndios para que é que o ICNF, GNR, câmaras municipais... servem?


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2017 às 21:50)

Orion disse:


> Para que é que servem as forças armadas  '?????????'
> 
> Metam um balde de um Kamov num F16 completamente carregado com armamento. Faz sentido, não é óbvio?
> 
> Também se pode por o exército armado e com camuflagem a patrulhar a mata à procura de ninhos de vespa asiática. Depois é G3 nos bichos voadores.



És melhor do que isso.
Este ano tivemos 2 Puma da F.A. Suiça a actuar em Portugal. Isso é o cúmulo dos cúmulos.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2017 às 21:59)

@Orion 



Orion disse:


> Porque isso não é a função das forças militares?
> 
> Treinam para matar e rebentar coisas. Não para ver a paisagem.







Orion disse:


> Para que é que servem as forças armadas '?????????'
> 
> Metam um balde de um Kamov num F16 completamente carregado com armamento. Faz sentido, não é óbvio?
> 
> Também se pode por o exército armado e com camuflagem a patrulhar a mata à procura de ninhos de vespa asiática. Depois é G3 nos bichos voadores.



 Leva a Taça, eu desisto.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 22:03)

dahon disse:


> És melhor do que isso.
> Este anos tivemos 2 Puma da F.A. Suiça a actuar em Portugal. Isso é o cúmulo dos cúmulos.



Exagero intencional. Acho que a minha anterior intervenção trouxe mais conteúdo.

As forças armadas tugas têm falta de pessoal e de dinheiro (estão sempre). Se transferirem a força aérea para os incêndios com os atuais meios é bem provável que falte gente e material para operações de salvamento (mais comuns por aqui). É uma medida demagógica designada para ganhar tempo e há que olhar para a implementação das propostas. Não há um plano realista e o que é que o Costa vai fazer? Romper o contrato com a EverJets? Com que motivo?

Só agora é que se discute a criação de uma unidade militar dedicada às catástrofes. Não é isto prova da falta de preparação das formas armadas relativamente a este tipo de eventos? A unidade pode ser criada mas pessoalmente não tenho grandes esperanças no seu financiamento. Basta olhar para a 'prima' ANPC.

Mandar os militares para a floresta não tem assim tão impacto. É mais gente sem o mínimo conhecimento do terreno. Alguns dos comandantes da ANPC que foram escolhidos no princípio do ano estavam na mesma posição. Correu bem não foi?

Termino, expressando a minha admiração. De certeza que conhecem bem a função das forças armadas? Nem sabendo o que foi roubado em Tancos? 

Alguém me sabe dizer onde estão as granadas e os foguetes antitanque da GNR, da PSP e da ANPC?


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2017 às 22:22)

Orion disse:


> As forças armadas tugas têm falta de pessoal e de dinheiro (estão sempre). Se transferirem a força aérea para os incêndios com os atuais meios é bem provável que falte gente e material para operações de salvamento (mais comuns por aqui). É uma medida demagógica designada para ganhar tempo e há que olhar para a implementação das propostas. Não há um plano realista e o que é que o Costa vai fazer? Romper o contrato com a EverJets? Com que motivo?



Pelo que percebi não se vai acabar com contrato nenhum. Basicamente o que passa para a F.A.P. é a gestão dos meios aéreos, sejam os adquiridos pelo estado sejam os que são contratados. 
Na minha opinião, caso haja margem para isso e não se ponha em causa os meios usados para busca e salvamento, acho que se deve adaptar alguns meios para o combate aos incêndios.
Aliás os meios da ANPC já foram usados para busca e salvamento. Neste caso os Kamov. Inclusive, até para transporte de doentes os Kamov foram usados mesmo não estando certificados para isso.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Medida de estado falido. E não está a melhorar.


---



criz0r disse:


> Leva a Taça, eu desisto.



Obrigado, ora


----------



## Devas (23 Out 2017 às 23:48)

https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/...-volta/ar-AAtXmL5?li=BBoPWjC&ocid=mailsignout

"O plano que Costa meteu na gaveta em 2005 está de volta

*O horror do número de mortos, a extensão da área ardida, a quantidade de casas destruídas... António Costa insistiu que “não podíamos fazer mais do que fizemos”, mas deu o braço a torcer: não pediu desculpas, mas prometeu fazer reformas há muito adiadas, dar prioridade à floresta e até marcou para sábado um Conselho de Ministros extraordinário sobre política florestal e combate aos fogos. Não, não se trata do que aconteceu nos últimos dias — este é o resumo do que se passou no verão de 2005*, quando Costa era o número dois do Governo de José Sócrates, acumulando os cargos de ministro de Estado e ministro da Administração Interna (MAI).
Perante dois anos dramáticos de fogos (mas pior agora, com muitos mais mortos e mais área ardida), o comportamento de Costa foi parecido, as frases foram quase decalcadas, até a iniciativa foi a mesma — um Conselho de Ministros extraordinário num sábado de outubro. *As decisões dos dois Conselhos de Ministros é que serão bem diferentes*: em 2005, Costa pôs o enfoque no combate aos fogos, com a criação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC); agora, a prioridade é a sempre adiada reforma da floresta — *exatamente o que propunha um relatório técnico que Costa meteu na gaveta há 12 anos*..."


----------



## ruijacome (24 Out 2017 às 00:07)

Orion disse:


> Que tem? O combate aos incêndios será sempre uma missão secundária e ocasional da FA (e até parece que não há aldrabices lá). Se meterem o dinheiro necessário (que não há) podem voltar a fazer o mesmo.
> 
> Todos os anos é a mesma coisa. Chama-se o exército para colmatar as lacunas das outras instituições. Medida populista mas o exército está a fazer coisas para as quais não tem muito treino. Por essa lógica mais vale o governo fazer (e supostamente vai) programas de voluntariado para a malta do interior. Mas a falta de cheta vai continuar e esses meios extra que estão a ver vão inevitavelmente desaparecer quando os incêndios acabarem (para o ano vai torrar muito menos, é certo).
> 
> ...




A FAP já esteve no combate sim, aos incendios florestais, mas saiu.. E sabem porque? Simplesmente porque não tinha nem meios, nem operacionais suficientes para todas as missões! A utilização dos C130 pressupunha um pre pedido com 48h de antecedência, o que logicamente é impensavel!

A FAP começou a sair por vontade propria dos incendios, porque tinha as missões da NATO para cumprir e não tinha como ja disse aparelhos nem militares para tudo!

Uma descarga de C130 demorava em média 3 horas entre cada uma.. Para quem está no terreno esta cadencia entre descargas é incomportavel! Já com os Canadair a descarregar com 6 minutos de diferença já é dificil, quanto mais com 3 horas de diferença!

A FAP tomar conta dos meios aéreos vai ser mais um FLOP! Já começaram a descartar-se a dizer que precisam de mais dinheiro! Em França a operação dos Canadair é feita por Civis directamente da Protecção Civil, com 12 Canadairs 415, 2 Dash-8 e 9 Conair Turbo Firecat. Em Portugal, basta passarem de uma vez por toda os meios directamente para a ANPC sem haver subcontratos e afins!


----------



## dahon (24 Out 2017 às 00:16)

Parece que a FAP só tem C130.


----------



## huguh (24 Out 2017 às 02:00)

não sei se esta noticia já tinha sido colocada aqui mas já aos anos que andava a dizer isto. Até que enfim
Como desempregado estou disponível, que me chamem!

*Desempregados ou com rendimento mínimo vão limpar florestas*
*Secretário de Estado das Florestas quer «pelo menos mil» a trabalhar na floresta*

Portugueses desempregados ou com rendimento mínimo vão juntar-se aos reclusos e militares na limpeza das florestas. A notícia foi avançada em entrevista ao «i» pelo secretário de Estado das Florestas, Rui Barreiro.  

Depois de já ter anunciado em Setembro que o * Governo ia pôr os reclusos e militares a limpar as florestas *, o secretário de Estado das Florestas diz agora que os desempregados e beneficiários de inserção social também vão ser envolvidos nesta tarefa. 

«O Ministério do Trabalho e da Solidariedade pode também envolver-se na colocação de desempregados e beneficiários do rendimento social de inserção», explicou, concluindo que «se conseguirmos dinamizar todas estas vontades ficamos com muito mais guerreiros». 

Em relação ao número de envolvidos neste projecto, o secretário de Estado explica que «o objectivo é conseguirmos ter pelo menos mil desempregados e/ou titulares de rendimento social de inserção social a trabalhar na floresta». 

Quanto às condições das pessoas que vão ajudar na limpeza das florestas, estas serão semelhantes nas diferentes áreas. «No caso dos presos, são objecto de uma bolsa que é igual em qualquer trabalho no regime aberto virado para o exterior. É à volta de 20 euros por dia, mais subsídio de almoço. Vão intervir em sete matas nacionais e teremos 50 ou no máximo 55 a trabalhar até ao final do programa. No caso dos desempregados e Exército, temos protocolos e queremos envolvê-los mais em actividades de prevenção», explica Rui Barreiro. 

«Também não queremos esquecer o voluntariado jovem, em que queremos alargar o período de incidência do programa», relembra. 

De acordo com o Secretário de estado, «apesar da crise em que nos encontramos, o objectivo é ter mais gente na defesa da floresta».


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2017 às 10:46)

Peço desculpa por entrar nesta conversa, mas assaltou-me aqui uma dúvida: onde andam os refugiados que o Costa disse que iam tratar das nossas florestas? Alguém sabe de alguma coisa? Eles tem muita experiência em gestão florestal na Síria, pelo que nos dava muito, mas mesmo muito, jeito essa experiência.

------

P.S.: essa da FAP só ter C130 para combater os fogos...Posso *chorar*?  Lá se foi a minha ilusão de que finalmente todos os nossos problemas tinham acabado. Bolas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 11:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
11:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status

Estranha coincidência esta de não haver fogos quando o exército está a patrulhar as florestas...


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2017 às 11:07)

Como ex-militar da Força Aérea, irrita-me solenemente ver tanta barbaridade aqui escrita. Enfim é o típico Tuga a falar do que não sabe.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Out 2017 às 11:15)

criz0r disse:


> Como ex-militar da Força Aérea, irrita-me solenemente ver tanta barbaridade aqui escrita. Enfim é o típico Tuga a falar do que não sabe.



É uma praga nacional. Basta ver nas TVs, por exemplo. As mesmas caras comentam os assuntos todos. Porquê? Porque sabem de tudo, claro. São os doutorados em 'tudologia'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 11:20)

*Número de mortes dos incêndios de 15 de Outubro sobe para 45*
O doente que estava internado no Hospital da Prelada, no Porto, que tinha sido transferido de Viseu na madrugada de 16 de Outubro na sequência dos incêndios que deflagraram na região, não resistiu à gravidade das queimaduras. É a 45.ª vítima mortal dos incêndios que deflagraram a 15 de Outubro.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...e-outubro-sobe-para-45?ref=HP_UltimasNoticias


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 11:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estranha coincidência esta de não haver fogos quando o exército está a patrulhar as florestas...


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2017 às 11:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É uma praga nacional. Basta ver nas TVs, por exemplo. As mesmas caras comentam os assuntos todos. Porquê? Porque sabem de tudo, claro. São os doutorados em 'tudologia'.



Bem sei que existe o livre-arbítrio, e é sempre bom sabermos um pouco de tudo, mas há coisas que realmente roçam o ridículo. E tenho visto com cada uma ultimamente..


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2017 às 11:29)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/page-55#post-631552

....


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/page-55#post-631552
> 
> ....



Sorry, podes transferir para esse tópico


----------



## dahon (24 Out 2017 às 11:43)

criz0r disse:


> Como ex-militar da Força Aérea, irrita-me solenemente ver tanta barbaridade aqui escrita. Enfim é o típico Tuga a falar do que não sabe.


Tendo em conta que estamos num fórum cujo um dos objectivos é a partilha de conhecimentos. Era interessante partilhares a tua perspectiva.


----------



## srr (24 Out 2017 às 11:48)

dahon disse:


> Tendo em conta que estamos num fórum cujo um dos objectivos é a partilha de conhecimentos. Era interessante partilhares a tua perspectiva.



Deduzo que poderias dar um bom contributo, devido á sua experiência.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 13:15)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 14 minHá 14 minutos
13:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 56 meios humanos, 10 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2017 às 14:53)

5 meios aéreos em Leiria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 15:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 49 segHá 50 segundos
15:00 - 5 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 122 meios humanos, 30 meios terrestres e 6 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 16:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
16:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 181 meios humanos, 43 meios terrestres e 7 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Out 2017 às 16:17)

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2017 às 16:34)

82 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos. 2 frentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 16:36)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
*ALERTA - 16:32 - Nova ocorrência importante - Leiria, Leiria, Coimbrão, Coimbrão* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100058586fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 17:11)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
*17:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 162 meios humanos, 39 meios terrestres e 7 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 19:15)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 10 minHá 10 minutos
*19:04 - Leiria, Leiria, Coimbrão, Coimbrão - Incêndio dominado* - https://fogos.pt?fire=2017100058586fogos.pt/?fire=20171000… #FogosPT


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2017 às 20:03)

Outro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 20:13)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 13 minHá 13 minutos
*20:00 - 6 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 84 meios humanos, 23 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos*. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2017 às 23:57)

Boa noite,
Gostava de saber qual a melhor APP no Android para ver em tempo real os incêndios em Portugal ?
Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2017 às 00:00)

A app oficial do Fogos.pt.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tomahock.fogos&hl=pt_PT


----------



## joselamego (25 Out 2017 às 00:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> A app oficial do Fogos.pt.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tomahock.fogos&hl=pt_PT


Obrigado, SpiderVV

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2017 às 00:38)

https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/economi...s-de-meio-milhao-um-dia-depois-dos-incendios/
*Proteção Civil compra* oito helicópteros um dia depois da tragédia*

Contrato no portal Base: http://www.base.gov.pt/base2/rest/documentos/317399


*não comprou, alugou até dia 31


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2017 às 11:05)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
11:00 - 1 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 3 meios humanos, 1 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2017 às 14:09)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 8 minHá 8 minutos
*14:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 65 meios humanos, 15 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos*. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2017 às 19:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*19:00 - 5 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 45 meios humanos, 8 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2017 às 19:07)

*Homem apanhado a pôr fogo em mato de Porto de Mós*
*O detido foi presente ao Tribunal Judicial de Porto de Mós, não sendo ainda conhecidas as medidas de coacção.*

 A GNR anunciou hoje a detenção de um jovem em flagrante delito por suspeita de fogo posto no Juncal, concelho de Porto de Mós. 

Segundo o Comandante do Destacamento Territorial de Leiria, capitão André Gonçalves, a GNR deteve um jovem de 19 anos, na terça-feira, "em flagrante delito", quando estava a provocar uma ignição. 

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/homem-apanhado-por-fogo-em-mato-de-porto-de-mos-7429


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2017 às 20:00)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 24 segHá 25 segundos
*20:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 68 meios humanos, 17 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 20:35)

Ui, já começa. Nem quero imaginar os próximos dias.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 21:04)

criz0r disse:


> Ui, já começa. Nem quero imaginar os próximos dias.



Só espero que não ocorra a tragédia que ocorreu na semana passada , nada vai ser como dantes .


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 21:07)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Só espero que não ocorra a tragédia que ocorreu na semana passada , nada vai ser como dantes .



Se as Forças Armadas continuarem no terreno e a protecção civil estiver finalmente preparada, penso que esse cenário não se repetirá.
Também vai depender muito do Senhor Zé ou da Senhora Manuela lhe apetecerem fazer queimadas. Honestamente, quaisquer que sejam as causas acho que já chega.


----------



## huguh (25 Out 2017 às 21:13)

Embora o risco de incendio nos proximos dias aumente, não me parece que seja nem de perto nem de longe comparável com dia 15... incendios irão haver de certeza, mas com gravidade igual, felizmente, não me parece


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Out 2017 às 23:14)

huguh disse:


> Embora o risco de incendio nos proximos dias aumente, não me parece que seja nem de perto nem de longe comparável com dia 15... incendios irão haver de certeza, mas com gravidade igual, felizmente, não me parece


Até porque uma boa parte das grandes áreas contínuas foi devastada.... Tirando uma ou outra, que não vou dizer, mas tenho isto bem catalogado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2017 às 23:22)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 21 minHá 21 minutos
*23:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 32 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 09:24)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 22 minHá 22 minutos
09:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Out 2017 às 14:02)

IF Brasões - Tomar: 342 ha
IF Alqueidão - reguengo do Fetal - 124 ha
IF Olho Marinho - 125 ha
IF Foz do Arelho - 204 ha


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 14:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*14:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 38 meios humanos, 8 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 14:04)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Brasões - Tomar: 342 ha
> IF Alqueidão - reguengo do Fetal - 124 ha
> IF Olho Marinho - 125 ha
> IF Foz do Arelho - 204 ha


Pois de facto o incêndio de Alqueidão foi muito grande, tive muita sorte por não ter entrado aqui...


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Out 2017 às 14:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois de facto o incêndio de Alqueidão foi muito grande, tive muita sorte por não ter entrado aqui...


Hoje passei por Fátima e dava para ver ao longe as árvores queimadas do de Crespos.... chegou mesmo pertinho da zona do Moimento-Casa Velha...


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Out 2017 às 14:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois de facto o incêndio de Alqueidão foi muito grande, tive muita sorte por não ter entrado aqui...


pela area ardida mapeada, dá ideia que foi mesmo no reguengo do fetal... o mapa dos incendios indicava inicio em alqueidão-casal dos vales, o que não condiz com a área ardida


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 14:08)

robinetinidol disse:


> Hoje passei por Fátima e dava para ver ao longe as árvores queimadas do de Crespos.... chegou mesmo pertinho da zona do Moimento-Casa Velha...


Desta vez tivemos muita sorte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 14:12)

robinetinidol disse:


> pela area ardida mapeada, dá ideia que foi mesmo no reguengo do fetal... o mapa dos incendios indicava inicio em alqueidão-casal dos vales, o que não condiz com a área ardida


Ele começou entre o Reguengo e o Alqueidão começando a progredir nas duas direcções. Depois por um lado subiu a serra e por outro esteve lentamente a consumir a mancha de carvalho cerquinho. Quando subiu a serra parou neste vale na zona da pia da ovelha e começou então a subir o outro em direcção à Lapa Furada e covão do Espinheiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 14:49)

*Incêndios: Governo aprova suspensão provisória de execuções fiscais em concelhos afetados*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
13:48
*No comunicado da reunião de hoje do Conselho de Ministros é referido que esta suspensão abarca "processos de execução fiscal em curso, bem como outros que venham a ser instaurados" pela Autoridade Tributária e Aduaneira e Segurança Social nos concelhos afetados pelos incêndios de 15 de outubro.*
... http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...xecucoes-fiscais-em-concelhos-afetados-225849


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 15:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 1 minHá 1 minuto
*15:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 16:47)

*Incêndios: Oleiros pede rações para animais e apela à suspensão de envio de roupa pessoal*
26 out 2017 16:19

A Câmara de Oleiros apelou ao cancelamento de donativos de roupa pessoal e revelou que as maiores necessidades das populações afetadas pelos incêndios de dia 15 são rações para animais, materiais de construção, sementes e alfaias agrícolas.
... http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...e-apela-a-suspensao-de-envio-de-roupa-pessoal


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 17:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*17:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 55 meios humanos, 14 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 18:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
*18:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos*. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 19:19)

*Protecção Civil divulga nomes dos 45 mortos dos fogos de Outubro. Há ainda dois desaparecidos*
26 out, 2017 - 18:40


A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) divulgou esta quinta-feira a lista dos nomes das vítimas mortais dos incêndios de 15 de Outubro. Em comunicado, é ainda confirmada a existência de duas pessoas dadas como desaparecidas.
... http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/96803/pro...ro-ha-ainda-dois-desaparecidos?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 20:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 35 segHá 35 segundos
*20:00 - 7 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 56 meios humanos, 13 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 20:33)

Rapidamente dominados pelos Bombeiros. A vigilância deve estar apertadíssima, muito provavelmente queimadas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Out 2017 às 20:59)

criz0r disse:


> Rapidamente dominados pelos Bombeiros. A vigilância deve estar apertadíssima, muito provavelmente queimadas.




Todo o ano devia ser com uma vigilância bem reforçada , podiam ter evitado as tragédias deste ano , que vai ficar para a história como o pior ano .


----------



## ruijacome (26 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Alem da vigilancia estar apertadissima, também os meios aereos pesados e de ataque inicial foram quase todos repostos... Os pesados foram todos repostos, como se estivessemos em plena fase Charlie... Os ligeiros temos menos 7 ou 8 que eram os das zonas menos criticas..


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Todo o ano devia ser com uma vigilância bem reforçada , podiam ter evitado as tragédias deste ano , que vai ficar para a história como o pior ano .



Os incêndios deste ano, ou pelo menos uma parte deles foram tão devastadores, em número tão elevado e com uma velocidade de propagação tal que não creio que se pudesse evitar que uma ou outra morte tenha acontecido. O que aconteceu naquela estrada em Pedrógão Grande, é algo que está para além de qualquer ser humano. Em relação ao combate inicial, isso já são outras histórias..


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2017 às 11:39)

Parece que a ANPC vai falar ao A Tarde é Sua sobre comportamentos de risco e prevenção de incêndios. Pelo menos é um programa muito visto 



Edit: Vão também à RTP.


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 15:14)

Ainda não publicaram o relatório de IF ICNF da primeira quinzena de Outubro... está demorado. Nota-se bem porquê.


----------



## Cinza (27 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Também está proibido até 31 fazer fogueiras ou é só queimadas??


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2017 às 15:49)

Tondela com 68 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos... parece que ainda não ardeu tudo


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Out 2017 às 15:52)

huguh disse:


> Tondela com 68 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos... parece que ainda não ardeu tudo



É verdade ainda continua a haver malucos depois do que aconteceu... Mas o fogo parece estar já mais controlado, a coluna de fumo está mais dispersa, o ataque inicial foi bem pesado!


----------



## AJB (27 Out 2017 às 15:55)

Cinza disse:


> Também está proibido até 31 fazer fogueiras ou é só queimadas??


Até ver o Periodo Critico esta definido até 31 de Outubro. Até lá esta proibido o uso do fogo no espaço rural (inclui se aqui queimas, queimadas e algumas fogueiras, exceptuam-se as autorizadas para as atividades desenvolvidas por organizações definidas no n.3 da Lei 23/2006, de 23 de Junho!
Fora do Periodo Critico as queimadas tem que ter acompanhamento de tecnico credenciado e/ou equipa de bbs ou SF....desde que o Risco de Incendio seja inferior a elevado claro


----------



## Cinza (27 Out 2017 às 16:01)

AJB disse:


> Até ver o Periodo Critico esta definido até 31 de Outubro. Até lá esta proibido o uso do fogo no espaço rural (inclui se aqui queimas, queimadas e algumas fogueiras, exceptuam-se as autorizadas para as atividades desenvolvidas por organizações definidas no n.3 da Lei 23/2006, de 23 de Junho!
> Fora do Periodo Critico as queimadas tem que ter acompanhamento de tecnico credenciado e/ou equipa de bbs ou SF....desde que o Risco de Incendio seja inferior a elevado claro



Pergunto porque a minha querida vizinha está neste momento a fazer uma fogueira (estão 30ºC), com um terreno ao lado do dela todo seco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Falei e parece que me ouviram  Acabou de sair o relatório...


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 16:10)

418 000 ha.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 16:14)

@Cinza uma chamada para a PSP/GNR/Bombeiros e vais ver onde vai parar a tua vizinha


----------



## rozzo (27 Out 2017 às 16:22)

robinetinidol disse:


> 418 000 ha.


Esse valor é de que período? 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 16:24)

Ainda está bastante incompleta. Falta separar incêndios (por ex: Sertã /Pampilhosa da Serra, que até terá ardido mais), falta Mortágua, por ex; e nem há a mancha vermelha de Tomar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Out 2017 às 16:25)

huguh disse:


> Tondela com 68 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos... parece que ainda não ardeu tudo



E pronto alguém decidiu andar a brincar aos fogos novamente, acabam de passar mesmo aqui pertinho dois fireboss.


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 16:25)

rozzo disse:


> Esse valor é de que período?
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


até 16 Outubro


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2017 às 17:05)

neste momento só o incendio de Ourém com 39 bombeiros e 1MA


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 17:06)

huguh disse:


> neste momento só o incendio de Ourém com 39 bombeiros e 1MA


É onde? Obrigado!


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 17:07)

huguh disse:


> neste momento só o incendio de Ourém com 39 bombeiros e 1MA


de Fátima/Ourém não avisto nada... deve estar apagado.


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Out 2017 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É onde? Obrigado!


Zona norte Casal dos Bernardos-Ribeira do Fárrio


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2017 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É onde? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 17:10)

robinetinidol disse:


> Zona norte Casal dos Bernardos-Ribeira do Fárrio


Obrigado!


----------



## Cinza (27 Out 2017 às 18:10)

criz0r disse:


> @Cinza uma chamada para a PSP/GNR/Bombeiros e vais ver onde vai parar a tua vizinha



Com esta minha querida vizinha as coisas não se resolvem assim, tem de ser tudo com dialogo e MUITA paciência. Vá lá que ao fim de uma conserva (acesa) lá apagou-a.
Esta é do tipo de pessoa que mesmo pagando multa bastava a PSP virava costas e ela voltava a fazer logo outra. Por exemplo ela tem um terreno em que as árvores iam para cima dos fios da EDP, e a EDP por carta mandou dar uma cortadela às árvores para não irem para cima dos fios, resultado foi preciso a EDP ir com ela para tribunal para ela limpar. É do tipo de pessoas EU, EU e SÓ EU.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 19:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
*19:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 26 meios humanos, 8 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2017 às 19:34)

E mais um em Boticas, já lhes perdi a conta este ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 20:02)

*Incêndios: Patrulhas de militares prolongam vigilância no terreno até terça-feira*
27 out 2017 18:03

As 87 patrulhas diárias de militares dos três ramos das Forças Armadas vão prolongar o trabalho no terreno até terça-feira para vigilância e dissuasão dos incêndios florestais devido às previsões meteorológicas, informou hoje o Ministério da Defesa Nacional.
... http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...olongam-vigilancia-no-terreno-ate-terca-feira


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 20:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*20:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 5 meios humanos, 1 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (27 Out 2017 às 20:48)

Incêndio agrícola no Fundão com 42 bombeiros


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Está a ser feito reconhecimento aéreo de novo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 22:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está a ser feito reconhecimento aéreo de novo.


O que é isso? É fogo ou outra coisa? Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2017 às 22:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> 418 000 ha.



Só essa área, até 16 de Outubro. Menos 100000 ha em relação ao IFFIS, deve ser deve.....


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Out 2017 às 22:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O que é isso? É fogo ou outra coisa? Obrigado!



Deve ser daqueles célebres reconhecimentos feitos pela FA, para detetar e prevenir ocorrências de incêndios florestais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 23:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*23:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 69 meios humanos, 18 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Out 2017 às 00:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só essa área, até 16 de Outubro. Menos 100000 ha em relação ao IFFIS, deve ser deve.....


sim, vai ser mais. Mas o EFFIS dá quase sempre uma área em excesso em 20-25 %... talvez por incluir os terrenos agrícolas. De notar que no ICNF consta "matos" e "povoamentos florestais". Há a terceira componente, que não está lá contemplada, a meu ver, daí na lista do ICNF raramente haver uma área superior ao EFFIS.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Out 2017 às 03:23)

Mais um incêndio na Serra do Caramulo em Bezerreira (Arca e Varzielas), provocado deixem-me adivinhar "pelo calor da noite":

Não sei ao certo como está a situação, porque a frente começou na vertente sotavento, mas julgo que já se alastrou à vertente barlavento para a qual não tenho visibilidade. De notar que o vento de leste está a acelerar bem.

A ocorrência segue com 78 Op. e 24 meios terrestres.


----------



## Cinza (28 Out 2017 às 08:24)

*Aldeia salvou-se do fogo por luta que teve há 30 anos*
Há 28 anos, os habitantes da zona do Veiga de Lila, no concelho de Valpaços, fizeram uma revolução contra os eucaliptos. Na altura, centenas de pessoas juntaram-se para arrancar uma plantação e enfrentaram a GNR. Uma luta que muitos acreditam que ajudou a manter o fogo longe das povoações.

https://www.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/...se-30-anos-depois/vi-AAu7MVc?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Out 2017 às 13:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:07)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 7 minHá 7 minutos
*14:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 108 meios humanos, 22 meios terrestres e 7 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## huguh (28 Out 2017 às 14:18)

81 bombeiros e 6 meios aéreos em Oliveira de Frades


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 22:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 53 segHá 53 segundos
*22:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 53 meios humanos, 12 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2017 às 23:07)

Hoje passei por muitos dos locais afectados pelo último grande incêndio, desde a Lousã até Santa Comba Dão. Muitos quilómetros de floresta queimada, imensas casas que tiveram o fogo à porta, literalmente, e escaparam, muitas linhas de baixa e média tensão estendidas nas bermas e postes pendurados nos fios, e um intenso cheiro a queimado, simplesmente arrepiante. E o mais incrível é como duas semanas depois deste incêndio, e depois de ter chovido, ainda há alguns locais a arder, onde se nota fumo a sair das raízes que vão moendo. 
Se não tivesse chovido seria muito complicado fazer o rescaldo numa área tão extensa. No terreno percebe-se bem que por mais meios que houvessem, era quase impossível controlar um incêndio daquela dimensão.


----------



## baojoao (29 Out 2017 às 05:59)

Ontem fui à Serra da Estrela fazer uma caminhada e a paisagem é desoladora. De Nelas até Seia quase tudo queimado. A Serra então...até dói. Muitos dos nossos locais onde habitualmente fazemos caminhadas arderam. Só após a estrada para as Penhas Douradas, quando se começa a descer é que para o queimado. Grande parte das árvores da zona do Vale do Rossim foram à vida. Entre o Sabugueiro e Gouveia, tudo queimado. Entre Gouveia e Mangualde quase tudo queimado. A zona de Vila Ruiva, onde arderam várias casas e Senhorim, ambas em Nelas, está uma desgraça...
Credo. Um gajo não pode ir para lado nenhum


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 08:58)

Coluna de fumo ás 8h da manhã. Parecia que o lagar do azeite de Fátima estava a arder.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 09:19)

robinetinidol disse:


> Coluna de fumo ás 8h da manhã. Parecia que o lagar do azeite de Fátima estava a arder.


??? A sério?


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 09:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ??? A sério?


sim... o fumo era muito denso e espesso, e saía da traseira do edifício... mas eu ainda estava a 1km de distãncia, pelo que não tenho certezas.... mas era o Lagar, quase de certeza...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 09:25)

robinetinidol disse:


> sim... o fumo era muito denso e espesso, e saía da traseira do edifício... mas eu ainda estava a 1km de distãncia, pelo que não tenho certezas.... mas era o Lagar, quase de certeza...


E já terminou?


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2017 às 10:56)

Mais uma vez o período crítico foi prolongado até 15 de Novembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 13:13)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 13 minHá 13 minutos
*13:00 - 2 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 23 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 14:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já terminou?


já, foi 1 hora a arder..


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> já, foi 1 hora a arder..


Possa, e vai fechar ou continua a laborar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 2 minHá 2 minutos
*15:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 45 meios humanos, 9 meios terrestres e 2 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 15:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa, e vai fechar ou continua a laborar?


não, às 10h já nao se via nada... agora ouço os bombeiros... haverá algum IF aqui?


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> não, às 10h já nao se via nada... agora ouço os bombeiros... haverá algum IF aqui?


Não aparece nada nos fogos.pt...


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 15:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não aparece nada nos fogos.pt...


pode ser acidente


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> pode ser acidente


O mais perto é em Alcanena, Moitas Venda... pode ser.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 15:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O mais perto é em Alcanena, Moitas Venda... pode ser.


já se vê daqui... mais bombeiros a passar


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 15:49)

Já não vejo nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 16:10)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 9 minHá 9 minutos
*16:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 71 meios humanos, 17 meios terrestres e 1 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Aqui já cheira a fumo! De onde é que ele vem?


----------



## cepp1 (29 Out 2017 às 17:45)

eu vi fumo a vir parecia-me da serra de mira daire!!


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Out 2017 às 17:49)

Houve uma ocorrência em Minde... mas agora está tudo apagado. Não vejo fumo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> Houve uma ocorrência em Minde... mas agora está tudo apagado. Não vejo fumo.


Pois agora já está bem mais dissipado... É fantástica a rapidez no 1º ataque que se está a fazer. Bem podia ter sido assim desde o início!


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 4 minHá 4 minutos
*18:00 - 6 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 41 meios humanos, 10 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 19:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
*19:00 - 8 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 88 meios humanos, 22 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 20:04)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 5 minHá 5 minutos
*20:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 35 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 20:43)

Em direto o primeiro ministro a falar dos incêndios deste ano ...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156010361445992&id=106349590991

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 21:03)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 3 minHá 3 minutos
21:00 - Sem registo de incêndios ativos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT #Status


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2017 às 21:25)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Out 2017 às 00:51)

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...os-e-pessoas---a-fazer-queimadas-8881520.html

O reconhecimento aéreo serve de algo


----------



## AJB (30 Out 2017 às 11:18)

Cinza disse:


> Pergunto porque a minha querida vizinha está neste momento a fazer uma fogueira (estão 30ºC), com um terreno ao lado do dela todo seco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Civismo portugues no seu melhor!


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2017 às 11:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> 418 000 ha.



Muito estranho serem "só" 418mil ha...


----------



## robinetinidol (30 Out 2017 às 13:33)

MSantos disse:


> Muito estranho serem "só" 418mil ha...


ainda faltam incêndios... mas é normal que não seja tanto como dizem, pois não contabilizam as áreas agrícolas.
Ex: IF Ourém-Mata 2012 -- 6 300 ha ardidos. No ICNF aparece 4 130 ha. No relatório pormenorizado, aparece  4 130 de povoamentos e matos e 2 200 agrícolas


----------



## AJB (30 Out 2017 às 14:40)

Ha áreas ainda apenas validadas através do EFFIS...daí os valores finais não serem concretamente o que se esperava. De qualquer forma o EFFIS não subtrai as "ilhas" que não arderam, daí estarem normalmente sobrevalorizadas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2017 às 15:27)

AJB disse:


> Ha áreas ainda apenas validadas através do EFFIS...daí os valores finais não serem concretamente o que se esperava. De qualquer forma o EFFIS não subtrai as "ilhas" que não arderam, daí estarem normalmente sobrevalorizadas.



Mesmo assim estou a achar os valores muito diferentes, demasiado diferentes... 

Parece-me demasiado conveniente que a área fique abaixo dos 425mil ha de 2003, mas como não tenho provas do contrário fico-me por aqui.


----------



## AJB (30 Out 2017 às 15:47)

MSantos disse:


> Mesmo assim estou a achar os valores muito diferentes, demasiado diferentes...
> 
> Parece-me demasiado conveniente que a área fique abaixo dos 425mil ha de 2003, mas como não tenho provas do contrário fico-me por aqui.


Pois, compreendo o que dizes...mas quanto a isso julgo que não se safam


----------



## Nickname (30 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Hoje já esteve novamente a arder no concelho de Tondela, em Parada de Gonta, mas já está em fase de conclusão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2017 às 19:37)

*Imagens de focos de incêndio detetados pela Força Aérea no fim de semana*

A Força Aérea detetou mais de uma dezena de focos de incêndio só nos últimos dois dias. Por todo o país, uma aeronave com equipamento térmico localizou várias queimadas e outras atividades consideradas de risco e que estão proibidas. Estas são algumas das imagens recolhidas pelo avião da Força Aérea, durante a noite, que permitiram dar o alerta e suster o avanço das chamas.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...o-detetados-pela-Forca-Aerea-no-fim-de-semana


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 20:52)

Reportagem "Cartel de fogo" a dar na TVI para quem estiver interessado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2017 às 21:20)

criz0r disse:


> Reportagem "Cartel de fogo" a dar na TVI para quem estiver interessado.



Até agora, parece-me ser uma excelente reportagem, e com muita arguementação até sobre os negócios dos meio aéreos, isto já para não falar das filmagens que um bombeiro, e uma agente da PSP fizeram  do que parece ser um estranho artefacto incandescente.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 22:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até agora, parece-me ser uma excelente reportagem, e com muita arguementação até sobre os negócios dos meio aéreos, isto já para não falar das filmagens que um bombeiro, e uma agente da PSP fizeram  do que parece ser um estranho artefacto incandescente.



Sem dúvida uma óptima reportagem mais uma vez da Jornalista Ana leal. Perante o que vi só posso concluir que estamos entregues ao Deus dará. Gostaria efectivamente de saber, no caso do mais que provado incendiarismo (com dolo) quem é que realmente está a lucrar com estes incêndios devastadores. Empresas de meios aéreos? Empresas de celulose? o próprio estado?. Isto só me faz crer que por mais medidas que se tomem e por mais vontade que haja da nossa parte (Povo) em proteger o nosso bem mais precioso, vão existir sempre este tipo de interesses praticamente desconhecidos do cidadão comum a destruir tudo o que foi feito.(Não obstante o facto de saber que grande número destes Incêndios, sejam derivados de queimadas ou outras acções negligentes e causas naturais como é óbvio)

Interessante também, este lavar de roupa suja no debate imediatamente a seguir à reportagem.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2017 às 11:19)

Fenómenos extremos... Não há exercito no mundo mundo que possa fazer face a estas calamidades 

*Pirocumulonimbo, a monstruosa e rara tempestade que se repetiu a 15 de outubro*

*Pirocumulonimbo: o fenómeno raro que se pode ter repetido nos incêndios de outubro*

*O fenómeno que pode estar na origem dos fogos de 15 de outubro*


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2017 às 11:20)

Estamos na véspera da chegada da chuva, não se admirem se entre hoje e amanha houver um recrudescimento do numero de fogos!

Queimadas forever!!!


----------



## AJB (31 Out 2017 às 12:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Fenómenos extremos... Não há exercito no mundo mundo que possa fazer face a estas calamidades
> 
> *Pirocumulonimbo, a monstruosa e rara tempestade que se repetiu a 15 de outubro*
> 
> ...


O problema aqui está no miseravel jornalismo sensacionalista que deturpa um boa justificaçao dada pelo Paulo fernandes


----------



## vagas (31 Out 2017 às 13:00)

Aquela reportagem na TVI 24 foi uma bosta, isto para não lhe chamar outra coisa, focaram-se nos meios aéreos, mas faltou faltar em tudo o resto , na minha opinião só me fez lembrar o prolongamento na tvi “ Pedro Guerra VS José Pina “ 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paulo H (31 Out 2017 às 13:23)

AJB disse:


> O problema aqui está no miseravel jornalismo sensacionalista que deturpa um boa justificaçao dada pelo Paulo fernandes



É como os jornalistas dizerem que houve até micro-tornados de fogo, um fenómeno raríssimo (dizem eles). Ora, aquilo que observam e chamam de tornados de fogo, não tem nada de raro, são apenas redemoinhos que se originam nas correntes do fogo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 18:31)

*Governo pede auditoria à Protecção Civil devido a fogos de Outubro*
31 out, 2017 - 18:25

A tragédia de Outubro acabou por ditar a demissão da ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano de Sousa, substituída por Eduardo Cabrita.

O ministro da Administração Interna, Eduardo Cabrita, determinou esta terça-feira uma auditoria à Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), por causa dos incêndios que ocorreram entre 14 e 16 de Outubro, informou o Governo

Nesses incêndios acabaram por morrer 45 pessoas, em vários locais da região centro.

Segundo uma nota do Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI), a auditoria foi solicitada à Inspeção Geral da Administração Interna (IGAI) "para apuramento de eventuais responsabilidades".

Os fogos de Outubro foram a segunda tragédia no espaço de poucos meses em Portugal, depois de um grande incêndio em Pedrógão Grande ter morto 64 pessoas.

Pouco antes destes últimos incêndios foram conhecidos os relatórios sobre Pedrógão Grande que apontavam várias falhas, nas diferentes instituições que têm por missão prevenir e combater os fogos.

A tragédia de Outubro acabou por ditar a demissão da ministra da Administração Interna, Constança Urbano de Sousa, substituída por Eduardo Cabrita.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/97175/gov...evido-a-fogos-de-outubro?utm_source=cxultimas


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 18:37)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 38 minHá 38 minutos
18:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 26 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 19:35)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 35 minHá 35 minutos
*19:00 - 6 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 62 meios humanos, 14 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos*. https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 20:12)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt 12 minHá 12 minutos
*20:00 - 3 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 39 meios humanos, 8 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2017 às 11:59)

Vídeo publicado na página do FB da FAP mostrando alguns focos de incêndio detectados durante o dia de ontem, numa missão realizada por um P-3 (Esquadra 601).


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

*Caça proibida ou limitada nas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios*
A caça vai ser interditada ou reduzida nas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios, afirmou esta terça-feira o secretário de Estado das Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural à agência Lusa, depois de se reunir com associações de caçadores.

"Tivemos hoje a oportunidade de discutir, com as organizações do setor da caça, aquilo que consideramos mais importante nesta altura para a interdição da caça nas zonas ardidas", disse Miguel Freitas.

As medidas incluem a interdição absoluta da caça em todo o perímetro de grandes incêndios, acima de mil hectares, e da caça sedentária nos concelhos onde arderam mais de 50% da área.

Já nos distritos mais afectados, é reduzido o número de dias de caça às espécies migratórios de três para dois. Destes dias, um será domingo, o outro as associações escolhem, adiantou o secretário de Estado

Miguel Freitas acrescentou que o Governo também decidiu "estimular as associações de caçadores" para tomarem uma posição de autogestão.

"Algumas associações já nos comunicaram que tomaram a decisão de não caçar. Nestes casos, vamos isentá-las do pagamento de taxas ao ICNF" (Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas), revelou. 
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...s-incendios?ref=HP_DestaquesdebaixoNegociosTV


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

*Homem detido a atear fogo com isqueiro em zona de mato em Paços de Ferreira*
01.11.2017  



*Homem de 48 anos não ofereceu resistência no momento da detenção. Será interrogado em tribunal já esta quinta-feira, em Marco de Canaveses.*

Um homem de 48 anos foi detido em flagrante delito quando tentava atear fogo numa zona de mato em Paços de Ferreira com um isqueiro, informou esta quarta-feira fonte da GNR do Comando Territorial do Porto.

Fonte das relações públicas da GNR do Porto, António Silva Ferreira, adiantou à Lusa que o detido em flagrante delito “não ofereceu resistência” no momento da detenção e acrescentou que a patrulha da GNR avistou a situação do lançamento de fogo de forma fácil a partir da estrada municipal onde de encontrava a patrulhar.

Os militares detiveram de imediato o indivíduo depois de o terem avistado a atear o fogo com um isqueiro e acionaram os meios para o combate ao incêndio, evitando assim que “fossem colocados em perigo pessoas e habitações”, acrescenta um comunicado da GNR.

O homem encontra-se detido nas instalações da GNR e vai ser presente para primeiro interrogatório judicial esta quinta-feira, dia 2, no Tribunal Judicial de Marco de Canaveses.

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...isqueiro-em-zona-de-mato-em-Pacos-de-Ferreira


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

Sempre gostei muito deste senhor, e tenho um feeling que com ele no comando as coisas poderiam ter sido um pouco diferentes! Mas isso será sempre muito relativo! Fica aqui uma pequena entrevista do ex: Comadante da  ANPC, Jose Manuel Moura para quem estiver interessado! http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2017-11-01-Teria-sido-possivel-fazer-face-ao-incendio-de-Pedrogao


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 20:16)

*Empresas de regiões afectadas por incêndios podem concorrer a apoios a partir de segunda-feira*
As empresas das regiões afectadas pelos incêndios de meados de Outubro podem concorrer, a partir de segunda-feira, ao programa criado pelo Governo visando a sua recuperação e orçado em 100 milhões de euros, destinados à aquisição de equipamentos.

Em comunicado divulgado este sábado, 4 de Novembro, o Ministério do Planeamento e Infraestruturas assinala que "o Sistema de Apoio à Reposição da Competitividade e Capacidades Produtivas, disponível a partir de segunda-feira, é um apoio fornecido pelo Estado sob a forma de subvenção não reembolsável".

Em causa está uma linha de apoio com uma dotação de 100 milhões de euros que visa "permitir o restabelecimento rápido das condições de produção das empresas directamente afectadas com prejuízos directos, sendo apoiadas, nomeadamente, a aquisição de máquinas, de equipamentos, de material circulante de utilização produtiva e as despesas associadas a obras de construção necessárias à reposição da capacidade produtiva", indica a tutela.

A medida é complementada com outras iniciativas governamentais aprovadas no final de Outubro, como uma linha de crédito com juros bonificados (100 milhões de euros), novos concursos no âmbito do Portugal 2020 (80 milhões de euros) e ainda um pacote de medidas de simplificação dos concursos do Portugal 2020 já em curso.

Todas entram em vigor na segunda-feira, à excepção da linha crédito, que começará a funcionar dia 13 de Novembro.

"Face à dimensão dos prejuízos poderão ainda ser desencadeadas outras medidas complementares que permitam reforçar a coesão económica e social dos territórios particularmente afectados pelos incêndios, como sejam ao nível da atracção de investimento qualificado, isenções fiscais ou a agilização de procedimentos de licenciamento e de reinstalação de unidades produtivas", ressalva o Executivo.

As candidaturas devem ser feitas pelas empresas junto das Comissões de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional (norte e centro).

Em conferência de imprensa após o conselho de ministros de dia 26 de Outubro, que deu luz verde aos apoios, o ministro do Planeamento e Infraestruturas, Pedro Marques, explicou que "haverá condições especiais para as pequenas e médias empresas, com apoios até 70%".

Para as "recuperações mais pequenas", até 235 mil euros, prevê-se uma comparticipação até 85%, segundo Pedro Marques.

No caso das companhias que necessitem de maior apoio, o Governo irá fazer uma "peritagem autónoma e independente" para avaliar a comparticipação, adiantou.

Pedro Marques sustentou que, segundo a experiência do Executivo, estas medidas são suficientes para as empresas recuperarem.

"Beneficiamos, infelizmente, da experiência de recuperação do território de Pedrógão Grande, que preferíamos não ter tido", disse.

As centenas de incêndios que deflagraram no dia 15, o pior dia de fogos do ano, segundo as autoridades, provocaram 45 mortos e cerca de 70 feridos, perto de uma dezena dos quais graves.

Os fogos obrigaram a evacuar localidades, a realojar as populações e a cortar o trânsito em dezenas de estradas, sobretudo nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Esta é a segunda situação mais grave de incêndios com mortos em Portugal, depois de Pedrógão Grande, em Junho deste ano, em que um fogo alastrou a outros municípios e provocou, segundo a contabilização oficial, 64 vítimas mortais e mais de 250 feridos. Registou-se ainda a morte de uma mulher que foi atropelada quando fugia deste fogo.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...r-de-segunda-feira?ref=HP_DestaquesPrincipais


----------



## Stinger (5 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

Deixo aqui a foto do senatorio de monte alto


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2017 às 11:01)

*Crimes por fogo posto disparam 253%*
Joana Almeida
10:11
*A nota explicativa do MAI, a que o 'Jornal de Notícias' teve acesso, mostra que no primeiro semestre do ano registaram-se mais 2.843 casos de fogo posto em áreas florestais em comparação com o período homólogo.*


O número de crimes de incêndio florestal aumentou nos primeiros seis meses do ano 253% em comparação com igual período do ano passado. Os dados são do Ministério da Administração Interna (MAI), tutelado por Eduardo Cabrita, que vai esta terça-feira levar o tema ao Parlamento, avança o ‘Jornal de Notícias’.

A nota explicativa do MAI, a que o ‘Jornal de Notícias’ teve acesso, mostra que no primeiro semestre do ano registaram-se mais 2.843 casos de fogo posto em áreas florestais em comparação com o período homólogo. A tendência vem contrariar o ciclo de diminuição na ordem dos 12% verificado o ano passado.

Também o número de detenções nos seis primeiros meses deste ano aumentar. Até meados de outubro tinham sido detidos pela Polícia Judiciária (PJ) e pela Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) cerca de 170 indivíduos, mais 50 do que em 2016. Dos quase 7 mil incêndios investigados pela GNR, 2.554 tiveram origem intencional (20%) e 4.372 resultaram de ações negligentes, como queimadas (34%).

O Ministério da Administração Interna dá ainda conta de que o fogo posto terá sido um dos crimes que mais contribuiu para o aumento da criminalidade geral durante o primeiro semestre do ano. O número de participações aumentou 2,9% para os 163.110, mais 4.547 do que no ano anterior.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/crimes-por-fogo-posto-disparam-253-229813


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 20:15)

*Perito que analisou incêndios acusa EDP de “cortar” provas da investigação*

Depois do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, a EDP “cortou toda a vegetação” na zona onde o fogo terá começado, impedindo a investigação detalhada da situação, acusa o director do Centro de Estudos sobre Incêndios Florestais da Universidade de Coimbra, Domingos Xavier Viegas, que integrou uma das comissões de análise ao trágico evento que matou 64 pessoas.

Durante a palestra, Xavier Viegas disse ainda que a EDP ocultou provas à investigação. O professor refere que, apesar de ter sido pedido ao Ministério Público (MP) que “embargasse a zona” onde terá começado o incêndio, para investigações mais detalhadas, “a EDP*chegou lá e cortou toda a vegetação*“.

Xavier Viegas também considerou que o incêndio em Mortágua, em 2005, “em que morreram quatro sapadores de Coimbra, *foi causado por uma linha eléctrica* de 15 quilovolts”, cita o Notícias de Coimbra. Assim, o professor diz que é preciso travar a empresa eléctrica, para evitar que as alegadas más práticas prossigam.

https://zap.aeiou.pt/perito-analisou-incendios-acusa-edp-cortar-provas-da-investigacao-179722


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

Lá é muito diferente de cá.



> A Santa Rosa couple filed the first lawsuit against PG&E in connection with the deadly Northern California wildfires and alleges negligence and violations of various utility and safety codes.
> 
> At the same time, the death toll from the disaster grew to 42 after the remains of a man were found in a residence late Tuesday, the Sonoma County Sheriff's Office confirmed Wednesday morning.
> 
> As of Wednesday, 53 people remained missing in Sonoma County alone although there are also wildfires in Napa, Mendocino, Lake, Butte and several other Northern California counties.



CNBC



> As fast-moving fires invaded neighborhoods across Northern California this week, residents in Napa and Sonoma counties said they were alerted to the approaching disaster by frantic shouts from neighbors, honking horns, blaring smoke alarms and even the noise of an American flag whipping in the intense winds.
> 
> But it's becoming increasingly clear that residents did not receive warnings on their cellphones similar to an Amber Alert. The so-called Wireless Emergency Alert sends loud, screeching alarms or vibrations to all cellphones in a geographic area unless a user specifically opts out.





> Neither Sonoma County nor Napa County sent out warnings through the Wireless Emergency Alert system, officials said
> 
> Sonoma County officials had contemplated sending out such an alert, but decided against it because of the concern the alert would have pinged "every cellphone connected to a cell tower in Sonoma County," Jennifer Larocque, a county spokeswoman, said Thursday. That could have caused unnecessary gridlock on the streets of the county far away from the fire and could have impeded the arrival of emergency responders to threatened areas, she said.



LAT



> The sheriff in a remote Northern California county says wildfires last month crippled modern technology including cellphones, land lines and internet.
> 
> Mendocino County Sheriff Tom Allman said Thursday that the disaster points to the usefulness of older technologies like civil-defense sirens and ham radios.
> 
> ...



AP



> The controversy stemmed from the arrest Sunday of a homeless man accused of felony arson. Jesus Fabian Gonzalez, who immigration officials said has been returned twice to Mexico, told deputies he set a fire in Maxwell Farms Park in Sonoma Valley, where he’s been seen sleeping, to stay warm. He is being held on $200,000 bail.



*California's deadliest fires set off debate about illegal immigration and sanctuary policies*


----------



## Devas (9 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Perito que analisou incêndios acusa EDP de “cortar” provas da investigação*
> 
> Depois do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, a EDP “cortou toda a vegetação” na zona onde o fogo terá começado, impedindo a investigação detalhada da situação, acusa o director do Centro de Estudos sobre Incêndios Florestais da Universidade de Coimbra, Domingos Xavier Viegas, que integrou uma das comissões de análise ao trágico evento que matou 64 pessoas.
> 
> ...



No Jornal de Notícias de hoje vem uma notícia parecida com esta mas também com o professor Xavier Viegas a falar sobre o sexto capítulo do relatório de Pedrogão Grande... o tal que o MAI não quer revelar. Ele diz que não concorda com as razões apontadas para a não divulgação do capítulo seis e que não tem nomes de pessoas como o MAI quer fazer crer. Diz que houve erros muito graves de socorro às pessoas que algumas mortes podiam ter sido evitadas. Xavier Viegas diz que houve pessoas que morreram a agonizar várias horas após ficarem feridas por falta de socorro. Fala do caso de uma pessoa que foi declarado o óbito às 22h30 pelo inem e que essa pessoa ligou a pedir ajudar uma hora depois de declarado o óbito e de uma senhora que não foi ajudada no dia 17 de junho e que acabou por falecer já no dia 18 várias horas depois de ferida. Muito graves estas revelações. Não consegui encontrar a notícia online para postar aqui mas quem tiver acesso ao Jornal de Notícias de hoje pode ler a notícia. Se alguém conseguir encontrar a notícia para postar...


----------



## Cinza (10 Nov 2017 às 09:07)

Notícia TVI: Documentos mostram pedido atempado de meios para incêndios
Proteção Civil previa grandes dificuldades no combate a incêndios no mês de outubro, mas meios não foram todos disponibilizados pelo Governo

*http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/p...il-avisou-para-perigo-de-incendios-em-outubro*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 09:49)

*Incêndios em Covilhã, Fundão, Penafiel e Sertã considerados catástrofe natural*
11 nov, 2017 - 01:36

Os pedidos de apoio devem ser submetidos até 15 de Dezembro 2017.

O Governo reconhece como catástrofe natural, através de despacho ministerial publicado na sexta-feira, o conjunto de incêndios deflagrados em Setembro de 2017 nos concelhos de Covilhã, Fundão, Penafiel e Sertã.

O despacho do ministro da Agricultura, Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural, Luís Capoulas Santos, permite a apresentação de candidaturas para restabelecimento de potencial produtivo.

No texto detalha-se que os apoios visam a "reconstituição ou reposição do potencial produtivo das explorações agrícolas danificadas (...) nos activos fixos tangíveis e activos biológicos do seu capital produtivo, correspondente a animais, plantações plurianuais, máquinas, equipamentos, armazéns e outras construções de apoio à actividade agrícola".

As candidaturas estão condicionadas ao facto de as explorações agrícolas afectadas terem tido danos superiores a 30% do potencial agrícola, confirmado pela Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas territorialmente competente.

O montante mínimo da despesa elegível é de cem euros.

O apoio a conceder vai ter a forma de subvenção não reembolsável.

Os pedidos de apoio devem ser apresentados através de formulário electrónico disponível no Portal do Portugal 2020, em www.portugal2020.pt ou do PDR 2020, em www.pdr-2020.pt, devendo ser submetidos até 15 de Dezembro 2017.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/98059/inc...onsiderados-catastrofe-natural?utm_source=rss


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 13:45)

*Governos Regional e da República querem colocar na Madeira meios aéreos de combate aos incêndios*

O encontro entre o Secretário Regional da Saúde, que tutela o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil, e o Ministro da Administração Interna está agendado para quarta-feira, 15 de novembro, e pretende definir os termos do acordo para que a Madeira tenha já no próximo ano meios aéreos para combater os incêndios.

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade...ira-meios-areos-de-combate-aos-incndios_13420


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

Acaba de voltar um meio aéreo.







Edit: Dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

*Madeireiros não perdem tempo no Pinhal de Leiria*

Vários particulares cortam madeira queimada pelos incêndios antes que apodreça

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...-no-pinhal-de-leiria/5a0604830cf271750ea03309

Já era de esperar, pois agora com a chegada do frio, e a lenha para quem compra sempre para todos os invernos, é mais uma despesa que pesa no orçamento,  de decerteza que vai acontecer por muitos sítios por onde passou o fogo, é também os roubos de lenhas.


Em Mortágua, a rede de comunicações ainda está assim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

2017: mais de 562 mil hectares ardidos segundo o EFFIS (medição por satélite cuja precisão contabiliza áreas ardidas superiores a 30 hectares)

gastámos 4 mil milhões de euros em luta contra incêndios
a celulose dá-nos 2 mil milhões de euros em exportações

Não creio que a aposta do governo na indústria de celulose e nas plantações de eucalipto tenha um saldo positivo.


Fonte:*Reforma Florestal Já - Por Pedrógão por Portugal*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

No norte da Austrália dois incêndios juntaram-se e queimaram 1,8 milhões de hectares em 10 dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Ess


Pedro1993 disse:


> No norte da Austrália dois incêndios juntaram-se e queimaram 1,8 milhões de hectares em 10 dias


Esses números são avassaladores!!!


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Um filme sobre incêndios 
"Só para bravos" a estreiar no dia 23 novembro, em Portugal !A luta, a força, dos bombeiros e de todas as pessoas que sofrem ou morrem inocentemente!





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ess
> 
> Esses números são avassaladores!!!





"Dois incêndios separados juntaram-se para formar uma frente de cerca de 200 km de diâmetro."

É mesmo muita área queimada, e pela fotos pode-se ver que o que está a arder é praticamente mato rasteiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Dois incêndios separados juntaram-se para formar uma frente de cerca de 200 km de diâmetro."
> 
> É mesmo muita área queimada, e pela fotos pode-se ver que o que está a arder é praticamente mato rasteiro.


Possa, é como daqui ao Porto! E havia populações pelo meio ou era em local desértico?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa, é como daqui ao Porto! E havia populações pelo meio ou era em local desértico?



Pelo que consegui ler, não fala em habitações, aquilo deve ser em áreas remotas não habitadas.
Eu até tive de ler 2 vezes, o nº de área ardida, pois até fiquei de boca aberta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

Hoje por aqui durante a tarde consegui avistar dezenas de queimadas por todos os lados, e ainda continuam a deitar fumo pela noite dentro, resta esperar que não haja problemas de maior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje por aqui durante consegui avistar dezenas de queimadas por todos os lados, e ainda continuam a deitar fumo pela noite dentro, resta esperar que não haja problemas de maior.


Que vergonha! A GNR tem que tomar medidas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que vergonha! A GNR tem que tomar medidas!



Não tomam medidias só se não quiserem algumas queimadas eram de grandes dimensões, e eram visiveis a alguns quilómetros de distancia.


----------



## dvieira (15 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

Alguém sabe me dizer se o período crítico de incêndios foi outra vez alargado. Segundo as informações que tenho terminava hoje dia 15. Com a continuação deste tempo seco é provável que seja novamente alargado. Tem surgido algumas ocorrências nestes últimos mas sem ainda grande gravidade. Muitas pessoas pensam que o período termina hoje e podem vir a realizar queimadas sem olhar ao estado do tempo do país é preciso que a comunicação social alerte para isso. Só ontem reparei um grande número de incêndios agrícolas no site da anpc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

*Proteção Civil alerta para perigo de incêndios nos próximos dias*

Prevê-se tempo seco e temperaturas elevadas.

 Proteção Civil recorda que nos locais em que o nível de risco seja elevado é proibido fazer queimadas.

Nos locais com risco muito elevado, é proibido fazer fogueiras, usar equipamentos de queima e combustão, queimar matos, lançar balões com mecha acesa ou foguetes, fumar ou fazer lume em espaços florestais e fumigar.

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/589321/protecao-civil-alerta-para-perigo-de-inc-ndios-nos-proximos-dias


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

*Incêndios: Fogo florestal provoca um morto em Mangualde*
17 nov 2017 16:31

Uma pessoa morreu na sequência de um incêndio florestal que deflagrou no concelho de Mangualde ao início da tarde de hoje, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu.

De acordo com a fonte, o alerta para o incêndio em Aldeia Nova, na União das Freguesias de Santiago de Cassurrães e Póvoa de Cervães, foi dado às 12:20.

"Depois do combate, por volta das 13:45, foi encontrada uma vítima carbonizada", revelou.

No local, encontrava-se às 16:00 o adjunto dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Mangualde, Márcio Teles, que revelou que no interior do perímetro do incêndio foi encontrado o cadáver de um homem de 70 ou 71 anos.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendios-fogo-florestal-provoca-um-morto-em-mangualde


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

*Governo prolonga período crítico de incêndios*
17 nov, 2017 - 17:06

Medida foi tomada após nova avaliação das condições meteorológicas, com “a provável ausência de precipitação significativa” nos próximos dias.

O período crítico de incêndios foi prolongado até 23 de Novembro "por força das circunstâncias meteorológicas excepcionais”, anunciou esta sexta-feira o Governo.

A medida foi tomada após nova avaliação das condições meteorológicas, com “a provável ausência de precipitação significativa” nos próximos dias. 

“Face ao exposto, considera-se prudente manter a adopção das medidas e acções especiais de prevenção de incêndios florestais", refere o despacho do secretário de Estado das Florestas e do Desenvolvimento Rural, Miguel Freitas, publicado em Diário da República.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) já tinha alertado para “perigo de incêndio rural” a partir desta sexta-feira com subida de temperaturas.

Um incêndio florestal registado esta sexta-feira, no concelho de Mangualde, provocou a morte a um homem de 70 anos.

Durante o período crítico de incêndios, nos espaços florestais ou agrícolas, é proibido:

• fumar, fazer lume ou fogueiras;

• fazer queimas ou queimadas;

• lançar foguetes e balões de mecha acesa;

• fumigar ou desinfestar apiários, salvo se os fumigadores estiverem equipados com dispositivos de retenção de faúlhas;

• fazer circular tractores, máquinas e veículos de transporte pesados que não possuam extintor, sistema de retenção de fagulhas ou faíscas e tapa chamas nos tubos de escape ou chaminés.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/98641/governo-prolonga-periodo-critico-de-incendios?utm_source=rss


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Governo prolonga período crítico de incêndios*
> 17 nov, 2017 - 17:06
> 
> Medida foi tomada após nova avaliação das condições meteorológicas, com “a provável ausência de precipitação significativa” nos próximos dias.
> ...



Daqui da minha casa vejo uma queimada, que já dura há mais de 1 hora, as labaredas tinham mais de 2 metros de altura, isto num pequeno quintal, rodeado de casas á volta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt2 minHá 2 minutos
*18:00 - 6 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 37 meios humanos, 9 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Daqui da minha casa vejo uma queimada, que já dura há mais de 1 hora, as labaredas tinham mais de 2 metros de altura, isto num pequeno quintal, rodeado de casas á volta.


Devias fazer queixa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Devias fazer queixa...



AI é que está o problema maior, essa fogueira é no quintal de um GNR(SEPNA), por isso não vale a pena dizer mais nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> AI é que está o problema maior, essa fogueira é no quintal de um GNR(SEPNA), por isso não vale a pena dizer mais nada.



Mais uma razão. Chama também os bombeiros


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> AI é que está o problema maior, essa fogueira é no quintal de um GNR(SEPNA), por isso não vale a pena dizer mais nada.


Este país não tem solução...


----------



## Paulo H (17 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Tem de haver outra forma de informar a população, como está não funciona. 

Hoje por exemplo, vim de manhã da Covilhã para Castelo Branco e ao longo da A23 era só queimadas, no Fundão o estado do tempo era literalmente Smog.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Tem de haver outra forma de informar a população, como está não funciona.
> 
> Hoje por exemplo, vim de manhã da Covilhã para Castelo Branco e ao longo da A23 era só queimadas, no Fundão o estado do tempo era literalmente Smog.



Concordo totalmente, eu agora ao final do dia avstei algumas dezenas de queimadas, com colunas de fumo já de dimensões consideráveis. 
No sopé da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros é todos os dias uma "fumarada" enorme, anda tudo a queimar as ramagens das oliveiras.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Tem de haver outra forma de informar a população, como está não funciona.
> 
> Hoje por exemplo, vim de manhã da Covilhã para Castelo Branco e ao longo da A23 era só queimadas, no Fundão o estado do tempo era literalmente Smog.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo totalmente, eu agora ao final do dia avstei algumas dezenas de queimadas, com colunas de fumo já de dimensões consideráveis.
> No sopé da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros é todos os dias uma "fumarada" enorme, anda tudo a queimar as ramagens das oliveiras.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Este país não tem solução...



Por cá, idem, idem, aspas, aspas. Isto acontece logo a seguir ao final da interdição, pois ontem era bem notório o smog em várias áreas próximas de Portalegre, Arronches, Elvas e Badajoz.
Como é que isto acontece? Por causa da cultura, das tradições de antanho, as quais tinham razão de ser quando o tempo também era razoável. A cultura do fogo como forma de destruir os sobrantes é tão antiga como a própria agricultura...
Como se evita? Educando, alertando, proibindo e punindo a sério. Por causa do "deixa andar" é que morreram mais de 100 pessoas este ano.
O futuro próximo? Espero estar enganado, mas com as notícias de instabilidade para a próxima semana, iremos ter aumento dos incêndios dada a multiplicação de queimadas que, apesar da proibição, irão despontar de norte a sul. Arrisco a dizer que, assim, os 115 mortos noticiados deverão ser alguns mais... 
O futuro a médio e longo prazo? Excepto se algum político sério e com coragem venha a fazer desta catástrofe bandeira e razão para mudar o estado das coisas (o único que vejo preocupado é o Presidente da República), depressa se esquecem do que aconteceu, assobiando para o lado como sempre o fizeram...


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 19:01)

Aqui por Viseu também se vê bastantes colunas de fumo no horizonte. É a desinformação total.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

dahon disse:


> Aqui por Viseu também se vê bastantes colunas de fumo no horizonte. É a desinformação total.


Isto não é desinformação, é crime e desleixo!


----------



## Cinza (17 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

*HOJE às 21H00 na RTP1*

*Negócios do fogo investigados pelo Sexta às 9*
Por detrás dos incêndios, há uma indústria que chega a envolver empresas que pertencem a comandantes de bombeiros, numa situação que é claramente ilegal à luz da lei. O programa da RTP "Sexta às 9" detetou vários episódios suspeitos, que incluem a compra de material completamente desnecessário e outro que nunca chegou sequer aos quartéis.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/negocios-do-fogo-investigados-pelo-sexta-as-9_v1040880


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

*Fogos.pt*‏@FogosPt46 segHá 46 segundos
*20:00 - 4 Incêndios em curso combatidos por 28 meios humanos, 7 meios terrestres e 0 meios aereos.* https://fogos.pt #FogosPT


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto não é desinformação, é crime e desleixo!



A desinformação é no sentido de a maioria das pessoas não saber que foi prolongado período critico de incêndios.
Claro que se prevalece-se o bom senso era fácil de perceber que ainda há um grande perigo de incêndio, mas quanto a isso já não sei mais o que dizer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

*Registadas em 12 horas 515 queimadas no distrito de Viana do Castelo*

A proteção Civil registou, hoje, no distrito de Viana do Castelo, entre as 06:00 e as 18:00, 515 queimadas, mais cerca de uma centena das contabilizadas na quinta-feira, sendo que três terão dado origem a incêndios florestais.

Em apenas dois dias, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo registou mais de um milhar de queimadas.

Na quinta-feira, e de acordo com dados do CDOS, , "entre as 05:00 e 10:00 registaram-se mais de 200 queimadas, número que cerca das 18:30 ultrapassava as 400", sendo que aqueles números dizem respeito apenas às queimadas comunicadas à proteção civil distrital.

Das 515 queimadas registadas hoje até às 18:00, "pelo menos três terão dado origem a incêndios florestais que obrigaram a acionar meios de combate ao fogo".

Nas redes sociais multiplicam-se as queixas por causa do "ar irrespirável" que se faz sentir em algumas freguesias da região. Nos protestos, são apontadas as dificuldades sentidas sobretudo por "pessoas com problemas respiratórios, idosos e crianças".

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...515-queimadas-no-distrito-de-viana-do-castelo


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

*Governo sobe previsão de défice para 1,1%. E justifica com os incêndios*


----------



## Cinza (18 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Não sei se já comentaram este facto aqui.

Fiquei a saber esta semana que o relatório divulgado pelo governo sobre os incêndios de Pedrógão Grande e Góis realizado pela equipa de Domingos Xavier Viegas, investigador e professor da Universidade de Coimbra, não foi divulgado na totalidade. Para mim este facto e inadmissível e vergonhoso, e mais vergonhoso ainda é não ter visto nada disto a passar nos telejornais (posso andar distraída).

Ficam aqui as palavras do investigador:

“Custa-nos a compreender que esse capítulo não seja divulgado”, frisando que a parte do relatório que não foi revelado pelas autoridades *abrange “muitas lições” para o futuro, “positivas e negativas”.*


Palavras das famílias das vitimas:

À Renascença, Nádia Piazza (presidente da Associação de Familiares das Vítimas de Pedrogão Grande) considera que o capítulo em falta é o "mais importante" no que "diz respeito aos familiares das vítimas. E vai mais longe: "Mal seria, se todos os relatórios têm sido tornados públicos, que esse não fosse."
O capítulo seis terá relatos do que aconteceu com as vítimas, mas, seja qual for o conteúdo do texto, Piazza garante que a associação vai assumir uma posição.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

Haja esperança...


----------



## huguh (18 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

mais de 30 bombeiros num incendio em Lamego já desde as 16h...
é mesmo aqui em frente e as chamas eram bem altas há pouco, cheira bastante a queimado


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

huguh disse:


> mais de 30 bombeiros num incendio em Lamego já desde as 16h...
> é mesmo aqui em frente e as chamas eram bem altas há pouco, cheira bastante a queimado


Onde? Na serra meadas?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

joselamego disse:


> Onde? Na serra meadas?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



acho que sim
é na zona da Penajóia. não sei se pertence às Meadas mas acho que sim


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

huguh disse:


> acho que sim
> é na zona da Penajóia. não sei se pertence às Meadas mas acho que sim


Deve ter sido das queimadas....estão proibidas mas abusam sempre

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2017 às 18:19)

"LOURINHA E PISÕES
Tarde de incêndios

Incêndio esta tarde perto do depósito da água, na estrada entre Ourém e Lourinha.
O alerta foi dado pelas 15h47 e estiveram no teatro de operações 13 bombeiros apoiados por quatro veículos. 
Também esta tarde, em Pisões, Caxarias, um outro incêndio deflagrou pelas 17h34. Está em resolução. No teatro de operações estão 12 bombeiros apoiados por quatro veículos."


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 15:45)




----------



## AJB (22 Nov 2017 às 15:48)

Ha determinados incendios rurais nesta altura que, erradamente, são prontamente apagados...mais do que suprimir devemos gerir o fogo...


----------



## srr (22 Nov 2017 às 15:54)

AJB disse:


> Ha determinados incendios rurais nesta altura que, erradamente, são prontamente apagados...mais do que suprimir devemos gerir o fogo...



Exactamente, são estas queimadas de "inverno" que reduzem o combustível. ( e poucas pessoas percebem isso) 

Era isso que os meus Avós faziam , e nunca me lembro das propriedades dos meus avós terem qualquer problema com fogos, pelo contrario, 

A coisa estava tão bem gerida , que faziam fogueiras, com cuidado claro, no verão , para aquecer o almoço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

srr disse:


> Exactamente, são estas queimadas de "inverno" que reduzem o combustível. ( e poucas pessoas percebem isso)
> 
> Era isso que os meus Avós faziam , e nunca me lembro das propriedades dos meus avós terem qualquer problema com fogos, pelo contrario,
> 
> A coisa estava tão bem gerida , que faziam fogueiras, com cuidado claro, no verão , para aquecer o almoço.


Eu não quero entrar em polémicas, mas isso agora é errado. Fazer pequenas pilhas de compostagem é mais correcto e é o que eu faço.


----------



## AJB (22 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não quero entrar em polémicas, mas isso agora é errado. Fazer pequenas pilhas de compostagem é mais correcto e é o que eu faço.


Num país com o(s) nosso(s) tipo de clima(s), onde, sublinho, a estação seca coincide com a estação quente, onde ha espaços rurais como os que temos, toda a atividade agricola/florestal/silvopastoril que passe por suprimir/substituir o fogo como agente de modificação da paisagem, está a imprimir um erro crasso...continuar com esses erros apenas trará mais 17 de Junho e 15 de Outubro...mais certo isso que amanha eu estar vivo (e conto muito estar )


----------



## AJB (22 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Mas o porquê de escreveres que "...isso agora é errado." @luismeteo3 ?


----------



## srr (22 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não quero entrar em polémicas, mas isso agora é errado. Fazer pequenas pilhas de compostagem é mais correcto e é o que eu faço.



Eu também faço compostagem e muita, mas num ano como este , em que estive 9 meses sem humidade , a compostagem foi fraquissima.

Para ter o terreno "SEGURO" , é preciso queimar por antecipação, controladamente - NO NOSSO CLIMA É A ÚNICA HIPOTESE. O resto são "cantigas" de novos Rurais-Urbanos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

AJB disse:


> Mas o porquê de escreveres que "...isso agora é errado." @luismeteo3 ?


Se calhar não foi a melhor expressão... não estou aqui para ensinar nada a ninguém porque nada sei e nada sou, mas para o tipo de terreno que tenho que são apenas 3000m2 em volta da casa com árvores de fruto, olival e vinha... tudo em pequena escala claro  o que faço é cortar a erva e o que crescer a mais 2 vezes ao ano e empilhar a parte mais lenhosa... para mim resulta, mas acredito que para outros terrenos, culturas, etc a melhor opção seja outra. Eu não uso o fogo a não ser na lareira!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

srr disse:


> Eu também faço compostagem e muita, mas num ano como este , em que estive 9 meses sem humidade , a compostagem foi fraquissima.
> 
> Para ter o terreno "SEGURO" , é preciso queimar por antecipação, controladamente - NO NOSSO CLIMA É A ÚNICA HIPOTESE. O resto são "cantigas" de novos Rurais-Urbanos.


Pois as soluções são variáveis de acordo com a realidade de cada um, para mim o fogo não é solução mas percebo que noutros casos seja.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

*Trânsito condicionado na A1 devido a incêndio junto à autoestrada*







Um incêndio numa zona de mato junto A1, em Vilar do Paraíso, causou grandes constrangimentos à circulação rodoviária, esta quarta-feira de manhã, e ainda se faz condicionado no sentido sentido Norte-Sul.

As chamas deflagraram numa zona de mato entre o nó de Coimbrões e Santo Ovídeo, em Vilar do Paraíso, junto a uma zona residencial, condicionado o trânsito no sentido Norte-Sul, com a circulação a fazer-se apenas pela via da esquerda.


https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...ndio-junto-a-autoestrada-em-gaia-8934903.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

*Pedrógão Grande: Comissão de Proteção Dados veta divulgação integral de relatório*
Jornal Económico com Lusa
18:06
*Só as famílias das vítimas vão ter acesso integral ao polémico capítulo seis do relatório elaborado por Domingos Xavier Viegas.*

A Comissão Nacional de Proteção Dados (CNPD) vetou a publicação integral do capítulo seis do relatório elaborado por Domingos Xavier Viegas sobre os incêndios de Pedrógão Grande, permitindo apenas que os familiares das vítimas tenham acesso à informação.

“A CNPD não autoriza a publicação ou divulgação pública integral do capítulo seis do relatório, intitulado ‘o complexo de incêndios de Pedrógão Grande e concelhos limítrofes, iniciado a 17 de junho de 2017’, na versão destinada a ser tornada pública’, elaborado pelo Centro de Estudos sobre Incêndios Florestais da Universidade de Coimbra”, refere o parecer, feito a pedido do ministro da Administração Interna, Eduardo Cabrita.

A CNPD considera que a divulgação pública do relatório expõe “as pessoas num grau muito elevado, afetando significativamente os direitos fundamentais ao respeito pela vida privada e à proteção de dados pessoais”.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...-veta-divulgacao-integral-de-relatorio-236212


----------



## Caneira (22 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

As queimadas são benéficas e devem ser feitas, não é é nestas condições, não chove no país há meses, está tudo seco, é evitar. Esperem pela chuva e logo voltam ás queimadas controladas.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

Uma frente em Caminha. Vários incêndios no Norte do país que excedem os 50 operacionais...


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 20:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma frente em Caminha. Vários incêndios no Norte do país que excedem os 50 operacionais...


Felizmente é onde a chuva chegará mais cedo! Aliás, já chegou!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

Isto praticamente a pouco mais de um mês do Natal, Surreal!! é um ano miserável! Sem dúvida o pior, e mais grave de sempre em Portugal!


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Pedrógão Grande: Comissão de Proteção Dados veta divulgação integral de relatório*
> Jornal Económico com Lusa
> 18:06
> *Só as famílias das vítimas vão ter acesso integral ao polémico capítulo seis do relatório elaborado por Domingos Xavier Viegas.*
> ...



Seria era importante, que quem tivesse a informação na mão, ou seja os familiares, fizesse no pleno uso da sua liberdade o que entendessem da informação que lhes é disponibilizada. De resto não opino... Basta ver as notícias das últimas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

3 incêndios significativos, um deles com duas frentes ainda em Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2017 às 22:55)

Em pleno mês de Novembro!!  não me lembro de um único mês deste ano que não tenhamos tido um incêndio de dimensões consideráveis! Ano horrivel e muito triste, com a maior área ardida de sempre , prejuízos financeiros ainda eles incalculáveis, com dezenas de casas, fábricas,carros,etc destruídos, e o pior de tudo! As mais de 100 vitimas mortais, e as dezenas de feridos! E tenho a minha forte convicção que se o dispositivo tivesse sido sempre igual a maior parte do ano, grande parte disto não tinha acontecido! Mas enfim, agora espero e que se aprenda com toda esta catástrofe ,
e que nunca mais se volte a repetir!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

*Imamat Ismaili doa 100 mil euros para a rearborização da Mata de Leiria*
O Imamat Ismaili, instituição liderada pelo príncipe Aga Khan, anunciou esta quinta-feira que vai oferecer 100 mil euros para a rearborização da Mata Nacional de Leiria, uma das zonas mais afectadas pelos incêndios do Verão em Portugal.

Segundo o comunicado enviado hoje para a comunicação social, o donativo foi anunciado hoje durante as comemorações do Dia do Imamat, que juntou centenas de pessoas na sede mundial da comunidade, em Lisboa.

"Este projecto de rearborização foi organizado em colaboração com o Ministério da Agricultura, que irá agora concretizá-lo através do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas, entidade responsável por identificar a área que será abrangida pelo mesmo, devendo a totalidade do processo decorrer entre Janeiro e Março do próximo ano", pode ler-se na nota. 

Em Junho, o líder da comunidade ismaelita, Aga Khan, doou meio milhão de euros para apoiar as vítimas dos incêndios em Pedrógão Grande, verba que, segundo o comunicado, "já foi distribuída na sua quase totalidade". 

As centenas de incêndios que deflagraram no dia 15 de Outubro, o pior dia de fogos do ano segundo as autoridades, provocaram 45 mortos e cerca de 70 feridos, perto de uma dezena dos quais graves.

A Mata Nacional de Leiria foi a maior superfície ardida, com quase 9.476 hectares destruídos (86% do total).

Os fogos obrigaram a evacuar localidades, a realojar as populações e a cortar o trânsito em dezenas de estradas, sobretudo nas regiões Norte e Centro. 

Esta é a segunda situação mais grave de incêndios com mortos em Portugal, depois de Pedrógão Grande, em Junho deste ano, em que um fogo alastrou a outros municípios e provocou, segundo a contabilização oficial, 64 mortos e mais de 250 feridos. Registou-se ainda a morte de uma mulher que foi atropelada quando fugia deste fogo.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...a-de-leiria?ref=HP_DestaquesdebaixoNegociosTV


----------



## Fogos2017 (25 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Compilei num blogue, fogos2017.blogspot.com, imagens de satélite de alta-resolução (10m/pixel) dos fogos que ocorreram em Portugal em 2017. São centenas de imagens a cores, muito detalhadas, do "Antes e Depois" dos incêndios (mostram a mesma zona lado a lado, antes e depois do incêndio). Agradeço se puderem divulgar pelos vossos contactos: as imagens ajudam a perceber a verdadeira dimensão dos fogos e o seu impacto nas populações. É preciso ver o que se passou para perceber, decidir, ajudar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Por estes lados a saga dos incendios, devido a queimadas descontroladas continua, quando vinha do trabalho ás 16 horas, andava o fogo, em mato, junto ao cruzamento de Bugalhos, Alcanena, mesmo junto a uma exploração agricola de framboesas em estufa, vi vários veiculos de bombeiros.
E agora ás 17:30 em Torres Novas mais um incendio agricola, que conta com 7 operacionais e 3 veiculos.
A vegetação continua muito seca, resta esperar pela chuva da próxima semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

*Inquérito ao incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. Segundo comandante de Operações de Socorro de Leiria é o primeiro arguido na investigação*
12 dez 2017 10:29

Este artigo é sobre Leiria. Veja mais na secção Local.
O segundo comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro de Leiria, Mário Cerol, foi constituído arguido na sequência de um inquérito ao incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, que deflagrou no dia 17 de junho, confirmou o próprio à agência Lusa.

Mário Cerol, que será o primeiro arguido deste inquérito, disse que foi ouvido na semana passada pelo Ministério Público.

A notícia da constituição deste arguido foi hoje avançada pelo Diário de Leiria.

“Fui ouvido na passada terça-feira [5 de Dezembro] no Ministério Público e fui constituído arguido. Não posso, nem devo falar mais sobre o assunto”, afirmou Mário Cerol à publicação.

O incêndio que deflagrou em 17 de junho em Pedrógão Grande (distrito de Leiria), atingindo vários concelhos vizinhos, esteve ativo uma semana e causou, segundo o balanço oficial feito no verão, 64 mortos e mais de 200 feridos. Registou-se ainda o atropelamento de uma mulher que fugia das chamas e, já em novembro, morreu uma mulher que estava internada com ferimentos graves.

O segundo comandante acrescentou que não está a ter apoio jurídico por parte da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...coes-de-socorro-de-leiria-constituido-arguido


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

*Morreram mais de 500 mil animais nos incêndios de Outubro*
O Ministério da Agricultura calcula que morreram mais de 500 mil animais nos incêndios que fustigaram o país em Outubro. Para ajudar os agricultores, deverão ser entregues até 4.500 toneladas de rações e 600 toneladas de palha, que estão a ser distribuídas por militares.

Os incêndios de 15 de Outubro, que lavraram sobretudo na região Centro e Norte do país, provocaram a morte a centenas de milhares de animais. Em resposta a perguntas colocadas pelo deputado André Silva, do PAN, o Ministério da Agricultura estima que, até 30 de Outubro, tenham morrido mais de 500 mil animais, sobretudo aves mas também bovinos, ovinos e suínos.

De acordo com os registos do Sistema Nacional de Informação e Registo Animal (SNIRA) e dados de outras fontes recolhidos pela Direcção-Geral de Agricultura e Veterinária, foi registada a morte de 881 bovinos, 1.091 suínos e 5.398 ovinos e caprinos. Adicionalmente, e segundo "estimativas dos operadores económicos", calcula-se que tenham morrido "cerca de 500 mil aves". Somando estes números, morreram 507.370 animais.

A DGAV, em conjunto com as direcções regionais de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte e Centro, começou a avaliar a situação logo a 16 de Outubro, prossegue a resposta do ministério, e deu "de imediato" instruções para se promover o "rápido enterramento dos animais mortos nos incêndios". Ao mesmo tempo, foram tomadas medidas pelos médicos veterinários das referidas zonas para apoiar os animais que sobreviveram, nomeadamente abatendo os "não recuperáveis" e tratando e alimentando os que ficaram vivos.

O Governo garante ainda que fez logo um "levantamento das necessidades alimentares" dos animais que sobreviveram e desencadeou uma "operação de distribuição" de rações e palha em cinco "plataformas logísticas": Gouveia, Monção, Vila Nova de Poiares, Tondela e Vagos. Foi também nestas plataformas que se concentraram os alimentos de donativos "de entidades particulares" destinados às áreas afectadas.

Agricultores podem receber 4.500 toneladas de ração

O Ministério da Agricultura estima que a operação poderá atingir "as 4.500 toneladas de rações e 600 toneladas de palha" e vai continuar a ser "efectuada de forma faseada, em função das necessidades estimadas" para a alimentação dos animais nos próximos meses. O objectivo é garantir alimento para os animais nas áreas em que a "destruição de pastagens" e das "reservas alimentares dos agricultores" foi, "em muitas situações, total".

Foram ainda distribuídas 120 toneladas de açúcar para a "alimentação de abelhas".

Na operação participaram 100 militares das Forças Armadas, que foram colocados nos referidos centros logísticos. O Governo lembra que também criou uma linha de crédito de cinco milhões de euros" para "compensar os produtores pelo aumento dos custos de produção" provocados pela "seca extrema ou severa", que tem "agravado os efeitos dos incêndios".

Os incêndios de Outubro provocaram a morte a pelo menos 45 pessoas nos distritos de Castelo Branco, Coimbra, Guarda, Leiria e Viseu. Meses antes, os incêndios de Pedrógão Grande vitimaram 66 pessoas.
http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr...dios-de-outubro?ref=HP_Destaquesduasnotícias3


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2017 às 17:05)

*Câmara da Marinha Grande substitui sinalização destruída pelo fogo*

Intervenção tem como objectivo garantir segurança dos cidadãos.

O Município da Marinha Grande está a proceder à substituição da sinalização vertical destruída no incêndio de 15 e 16 de Outubro, o que se traduz num investimento de cerca de 100 mil euros, anunciou hoje a autarquia.

Segundo uma nota de imprensa, esta intervenção vai ocorrer na Estrada Nacional 242-1, que liga Marinha Grande à Vieira de Leiria e na Estrada Atlântica, entre Vieira de Leiria e São Pedro de Moel.   

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...ande-substitui-sinalizacao-destruida-pel-7842


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

*O comovente regresso a casa do bombeiro Rosinha*
há 1 hora


CHRISTIANA MARTINS E ANA BAIÃO

*O bombeiro que derreteu voltou a casa: Rui Rosinha foi apanhado pelo fogo de Pedrógão Grande a 17 de junho de 2017, ficou desfigurado, esteve em coma dois meses e meio e acaba de sair do hospital. Seis meses depois. Este é um testemunho que faz parte de um documentário que o Expresso Diário vai publicar na íntegra esta sexta-feira e de uma grande reportagem multimédia que vai estar disponível no site do Expresso este sábado, num fim de semana em que se assinala meio ano desde a tragédia de Pedrógão*
*http://leitor.expresso.pt/#library/...comovente-regresso-a-casa-do-bombeiro-rosinha*


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2017 às 13:51)

Os incêndios de Outubro fizeram uma baixa na rede do IPMA.
A EMA de Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão), ardeu por completo. 

Imagens de Jorge Neto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

*Autoridades podem ter encontrado a 112ª vítima dos incêndios do verão*
11/1/2018, 8:09
Número oficial de mortes diretas dos incêndios pode subir para as 112 vítimas. A Polícia Judiciária acredita ter encontrado em Gouveia as ossadas de um homem de 40 anos desaparecido desde outubro.


A Polícia Judiciária pode ter encontrado a 112ª vítima direta dos incêndios deste verão. De acordo com o Jornal de Notícias (JN), foram encontradas ossadas em Folgosinho, no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, que os inspetores acreditam poderem pertencer a Rui Costa, um homem de 40 anos que estava desaparecido desde outubro, quando as zonas centro e norte do país foram assoladas pelas chamas.

O diário refere que as ossadas foram encontradas a 20 de dezembro, a cerca de 500 metros de onde o homem terá sido pela última vez por uma patrulha da GNR, durante o incêndio de 15 de outubro, e que já estão a ser feitos exames periciais no Instituto de Medicina Legal. Também já foram pedidas amostras de ADN à família para apurar se terá sido encontrada a 112ª vítimas direta dos fogos.

A investigação à relação destes restos mortais com as chamas de outubro ainda está no início mas, escreve o JN, as autoridades estão fortemente convictas de que se trata de mais uma vítimas dos incêndios deste verão.

A Provedora de Justiça, que vai definir as indemnizações a atribuir pelo Estado às famílias das vítimas, está a trabalhar com um universo estimado de 125 vítimas. Esse número inclui outras possíveis vítimas diretas — como um idoso de 70 anos, de Trovisco, Sertã, que continua desaparecido — e também vítimas indiretas, cujos casos ainda serão analisados para decidir se serão ou não abrangidos pelas indemnizações públicas. O Governo fixou em 70 mil euros o valor mínimo a atribuir aos familiares.
http://observador.pt/2018/01/11/aut...ontrado-a-112a-vitima-dos-incendios-do-verao/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 00:38)

Estou a ver o primeiro, de seis episódios no National Geographic sobre os incêndios de 2017 em Portugal! Para quem quiser ver , o documentário passou na passada quarta-feira, e chama.se "Witness to disaster" 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2020 às 10:12)

Faz hoje 3 anos que vivemos o 2º dia de terror daquele ano no que toca a incêndios, depois do 17 de junho.

Quem tiver um pouco de tempo, recomendo a leitura desta thread no Twitter de um amigo meu que esteve no terreno durante esses dias. Eu não estive lá, já passaram 3 anos, e ainda assim fico arrepiado ao ler estas memórias.


(Para lerem a thread têm de clicar em cima da imagem, que irá abrir o link do twitter)


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2020 às 10:32)

não podemos esquecer isso!


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Out 2020 às 11:26)

Lembro - me bem desse dia . Estava  um dia bem atípico para outubro já a entrar na segunda quinzena . A temperatura aqui chegou aos 31° c e estava muito vento de SO com rajadas bastante fortes .  Logo vi quer seria um dia problemático .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2020 às 19:00)

Esta peça retrata bem o que se passou nesse fatídico dia


----------

